# Louis Vuitton Chat Thread



## Vlad

Oh hai. Chat away.


----------



## Lee

Thank you Vlad!

 Happy Saturday/ Friday everyone! Come in and chat!!


----------



## Tigistylist

WOOHOO! Wondered why this sub forum didn't have a chat. Hello lovely ladies!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY




----------



## Vuittonella

Good Morning from Germany everyone!
I love this Forum sooo much...


----------



## AnaVeronika

Hello from rainy Croatia


----------



## Sheerblonde

I can't take my LV today either! It is very cloudy and cold here.


----------



## Iduna

they say the weather is going to be better next week......so I hope we can use our nice LVs eventually


----------



## Molly31

What books/ magazine are you ladies using for autentication?
Or do you find your reference pictures online, if so where?

Thank you


----------



## MolMol

Hi ladies! I have recently become addicted to this SF.  Glad to see there is a chat! I'm getting my first LV tomorrow (sure it won't be my last) the Neverfull MM in Monogram!


----------



## kathrynch

Iduna said:


> they say the weather is going to be better next week......so I hope we can use our nice LVs eventually


We can use our LVs daily around here unfortunately.  We need the rain!!! LOL! Maybe it would cool this place off too.  Whew!  It isn't called Hot'lanta for nothing!


----------



## boyoverboard

I wondered if there would ever be an LV Chat thread again! How exciting! I'm presently on a break at work and amusing myself reading through tPF.  Totally addicted!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

YAAYAYAYYYAYAY

Finally yippie. How's everyone today?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

boyoverboard said:


> I wondered if there would ever be an LV Chat thread again! How exciting! I'm presently on a break at work and amusing myself reading through tPF.  Totally addicted!


 

*As am I ~ all the modeling pictures "allowed" me to buy the delightful pm yesterday. What a great, fun bag to carry.  TPF is such a great reference to use before purchasing.  Lvoe it.*


----------



## joyceluvsbags

MolMol said:


> Hi ladies! I have recently become addicted to this SF.  Glad to see there is a chat! I'm getting my first LV tomorrow (sure it won't be my last) the Neverfull MM in Monogram!



Congrats!! The Neverfull is a wonderful tote!! I carried my Azur GM today to go shopping at Target this morning and it's so comfy.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

boyoverboard said:


> I wondered if there would ever be an LV Chat thread again! How exciting! I'm presently on a break at work and amusing myself reading through tPF.  Totally addicted!



Whats up, kid?!


----------



## taniherd

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.




:urock:


----------



## taniherd

joyceluvsbags said:


> Congrats!! The Neverfull is a wonderful tote!! I carried my Azur GM today to go shopping at Target this morning and it's so comfy.




Hi Joyceluvsbags!  Are you still loving your Speedy B?  
I remember reading and enjoying your reveal thread.  
You were the first to do one.


----------



## boyoverboard

joyceluvsbags said:


> Whats up, kid?!



Hey Joyce! How are you? Just been patiently waiting for my replacement Taiga Pocket Agenda-cum-wallet  to arrive, and also I have a little (actually quite a big) somethin' somethin' else on the way to me too! Very excited!


----------



## sayakayumi

Hi, long time lurker saying hi....

I want an azur NF so bad, but I also want to see the Westminster in person... What to do, what to do


----------



## hotonvuitton

sayakayumi said:


> Hi, long time lurker saying hi....
> 
> I want an azur NF so bad, but I also want to see the Westminster in person... What to do, what to do



Definitely try them both on at the store if you can, I bought a neverfull after wanting one for ages and when I got it home it just didn't feel right so I returned it and tried on at least 5 other bags before finally getting the batignolles horizontal and i just LVOE it soooo much !


----------



## sayakayumi

Yes I want to try them on first, hopefully there's not a price increase before I can decide...


----------



## Iduna

kathrynch said:


> We can use our LVs daily around here unfortunately. We need the rain!!! LOL! Maybe it would cool this place off too. Whew! It isn't called Hot'lanta for nothing!


 
yes I heard about it in the news. the weather is really crazy this summer. I hope you get some rain soon. If it gets warm here we also have an extreme heat but only for one day and then one week with rain and it's often a risk to take out a LV with vachetta because you never know if it is going to rain.......


----------



## prettycitygirl

I keep reading about the so-called price increase....when is this supposed to happen? August 1st?  

I hope it doesn't happen anytime soon.  I am selling some items to fund my next purchase and haven't had a chance to get those items listed yet. 

UGHHHHHHHHH....

Please, please, please (keeping my finger's crossed).


----------



## nike

lovethe1urwith said:


> *As am I ~ all the modeling pictures "allowed" me to buy the delightful pm yesterday. What a great, fun bag to carry. TPF is such a great reference to use before purchasing. Lvoe it.*


 
Hey I got mine today also! I am very happy with it, such a light and roomy, PRETTY bag.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

taniherd said:


> Hi Joyceluvsbags!  Are you still loving your Speedy B?
> I remember reading and enjoying your reveal thread.
> You were the first to do one.



Hi! Aww thank you, unfortunately I don't have it anymore. I just wasn't in love with it. The adjustable strap required me to take it apart to shoulder carry and I just wasn't happy.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

boyoverboard said:


> Hey Joyce! How are you? Just been patiently waiting for my replacement Taiga Pocket Agenda-cum-wallet  to arrive, and also I have a little (actually quite a big) somethin' somethin' else on the way to me too! Very excited!



I'm good! Hope you didn't work too hard today and are doing well.  omg I'm so excited to see this somethin somethin your getting! Lucky you I'm on a bit of a ban for a couple of months! But in desperate need of a white bag and I've set my sites on a Gucci this time, however as luck would have it the bag I want is no longer in production and they are soo rare to come by  it's the Gucci Blondie Bowler bag in all white leather! Ugh gosh I love it soo much. But I'll settle for a Boston vintage web in all white leather. 
Well can you atleast give a clue as to what it may be?


----------



## sayakayumi

prettycitygirl said:


> I keep reading about the so-called price increase....when is this supposed to happen? August 1st?
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen anytime soon.  I am selling some items to fund my next purchase and haven't had a chance to get those items listed yet.
> 
> UGHHHHHHHHH....
> 
> Please, please, please (keeping my finger's crossed).


Im keeping my fingers crossed too! I hope you sell all your items quickly just in case.


----------



## Totz87

hello girls.. goodmorning!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

nike said:


> Hey I got mine today also! I am very happy with it, such a light and roomy, PRETTY bag.


 
*I think this bag is going to be one of my favorites, don't you?  At least we both had the BEST Fridays going to LV and making a purchase~!  Congratulations to you as well~!  xox*


----------



## nike

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I think this bag is going to be one of my favorites, don't you? At least we both had the BEST Fridays going to LV and making a purchase~! Congratulations to you as well~! xox*


 
I would say it has plenty of potential to become a favourite  There was love from a distance for such a long time so I am grateful this price increase scare made me go for it  To get to LV I literally need to cross the border to a different country (it's not half as dramatic as it sounds tho)! Wear yours in good health and fabulousness!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I have 4 LV bags that I wanted to protect their vachetta.  2 are brand new, one is a couple months old but only used once, and the other is my totally azur, and I am using it on and off for it's 2nd summer.

I have read all the listings on TPF about LMB and Apple and Kiwi.  So I got on the LMB website last night and decided to bite the bullet and buy the Miracle Shield.  My vachetta on my  2 year old bag is pristine, and I didn't see any reason to spend $48 + shipping for the full LV kit when I (at this point) only need the protection coating for oil, water and dirt from my hands.  I checked that I wanted to pay via Paypal, and got all the way to my PP account, put in my password and was about to click "submit",  only to have LMB come on and tell me that the product was out of stock.

So today I ran down to Walmart, and sure enough, they had a spray bottle of KIWI Protect All.  $6.50 + tax.  I brought it home, and decided I would try it on my 2 year old bag first.  I sprayed some in a cut down paper cup and rubbed it on the handles and all vachetta on the bag with a paper towel.  Amazing.  It soaked right in, so I did it again.  And again.  

I took all the straps apart on my Speedy B, and I sprayed them.  Gorgeous.  No darkening of the vachetta.  So I did it again.  I even got some of the spray on the canvas, and it wipes right off.  And.....if you don't get it off in time, it dries completely clear without a shine.  No problem.

I decided that Kiwi leather products have been around as long as I remember ~ my father only used Kiwi on his shoes, same with my husband.  Kiwi knows their stuff.  They know leather.  So I wanted to put a post on this chat to let you know that if your vachetta on your LV bags is either brand new, or has started to change but still clean, a $6.50 can of Kiwi Protect All gives your leather a hidden coat of protection from oil, water and dirt for a lot less than the fancy NEW products that are being sold today.  

PS ~ I figure you can GENEROUSLY  do the vachetta (handles and trim) 3-4 times for 4 bags out of 1 can.*


----------



## sayakayumi

^ lovethe1urwith, thanks for the very helpful post, I&#8217;ll get a bottle of Kiwi and use on my bags.


----------



## taniherd

*Lovethe1urwith: *
Thanks for the Kiwi Protect All review.  
Good to know.


----------



## bpurse

sayakayumi said:


> Hi, long time lurker saying hi....
> 
> I want an azur NF so bad, but I also want to see the Westminster in person... What to do, what to do



Hi! Azur NF is a fanastic bag! I've used mine all spring and summer and I'll probably use it til October. I say go for it


----------



## bpurse

joyceluvsbags said:


> Congrats!! The Neverfull is a wonderful tote!! I carried my Azur GM today to go shopping at Target this morning and it's so comfy.



I agree!! Love it!! It's the easiest bag to carry!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

sayakayumi said:


> ^ lovethe1urwith, thanks for the very helpful post, Ill get a bottle of Kiwi and use on my bags.


 
*You are so welcome~!*


----------



## lovethe1urwith

taniherd said:


> *Lovethe1urwith: *
> Thanks for the Kiwi Protect All review.
> Good to know.


 
*It's always frightening when you mess with an expensive bag and the leather.  But this really works ~!  And it's a cheap fix~!*


----------



## Lola69




----------



## djswin91

I think I'm addicted because I just bought my very first and preowned lv(will do a reveal this week) and I already have plans to put the next on layaway LOL


----------



## Bunn Bags

Hi ladies, Sale Associate at KOP today said, that there will not be a price increase on August 1st.


----------



## sayakayumi

bpurse said:


> Hi! Azur NF is a fanastic bag! I've used mine all spring and summer and I'll probably use it til October. I say go for it



Yay bpurse, I went to LV today and saw the Westminster, it was nice but I didn't love-love it, so I bought the azur NF instead and I think its absolutely beautiful, thanks for the enabling


----------



## bpurse

sayakayumi said:


> Yay bpurse, I went to LV today and saw the Westminster, it was nice but I didn't love-love it, so I bought the azur NF instead and I think its absolutely beautiful, thanks for the enabling



Lol! Congrats! It really is a beautiful bag! I'm sooo guilty on the enabling part, people probably get tired of me talking about my love of LV
Please post some pics, I always love looking at Azur bags, especially the neverfull!


----------



## sayakayumi

bpurse said:


> Lol! Congrats! It really is a beautiful bag! I'm sooo guilty on the enabling part, people probably get tired of me talking about my love of LV
> Please post some pics, I always love looking at Azur bags, especially the neverfull!



Ok I'll post some pics tomorrow after DH goes to work because I was supposed to be on a ban


----------



## hardcore9ers

Can anyone please tell me the name of this purse. I got it from a house clean out for the company I work for and I would like to be able to resreach it just dont no the name of the purse. Thanks

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/img20110730175334.jpg/


----------



## heychar

hardcore9ers said:


> Can anyone please tell me the name of this purse. I got it from a house clean out for the company I work for and I would like to be able to resreach it just dont no the name of the purse. Thanks
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/img20110730175334.jpg/


There is an authenticate thread but that purse in your pic is fake!


----------



## boyoverboard

joyceluvsbags said:


> I'm good! Hope you didn't work too hard today and are doing well.  omg I'm so excited to see this somethin somethin your getting! Lucky you I'm on a bit of a ban for a couple of months! But in desperate need of a white bag and I've set my sites on a Gucci this time, however as luck would have it the bag I want is no longer in production and they are soo rare to come by  it's the Gucci Blondie Bowler bag in all white leather! Ugh gosh I love it soo much. But I'll settle for a Boston vintage web in all white leather.
> Well can you atleast give a clue as to what it may be?



Ooh, that Gucci is very nice! I hope you manage to find one, but if not a Boston would be a lovely alternative!

As for my latest purchase, my lips are sealed I'm afraid!  It's not going to be here 'til the beginning of next week, I'm so excited about it, hope I can last until then! LOL.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

boyoverboard said:


> Ooh, that Gucci is very nice! I hope you manage to find one, but if not a Boston would be a lovely alternative!
> 
> As for my latest purchase, my lips are sealed I'm afraid!  It's not going to be here 'til the beginning of next week, I'm so excited about it, hope I can last until then! LOL.



Oh well it just gives me something to look forward to. I can't wait till next week. I am having a party at my house just for fun and your reveal. YAY

You know I really want that Blondie but now I am thinking cause this is my luck the moment I buy the Boston a Blondie comes up on ebay and I am all out of my fun money. Then another Gucci bag in gray came up that I've been in love with since last year, just reared it's head on eby and geez now I can't decide. I think I'm gonna write them all down on a piece of paper and pick from a hat at this point. OOOH almost forgot a freaking ivory epi alma just came up too. Sweet heavens does it ever end!?


----------



## boyoverboard

joyceluvsbags said:


> Oh well it just gives me something to look forward to. I can't wait till next week. I am having a party at my house just for fun and your reveal. YAY
> 
> You know I really want that Blondie but now I am thinking cause this is my luck the moment I buy the Boston a Blondie comes up on ebay and I am all out of my fun money. Then another Gucci bag in gray came up that I've been in love with since last year, just reared it's head on eby and geez now I can't decide. I think I'm gonna write them all down on a piece of paper and pick from a hat at this point. OOOH almost forgot a freaking ivory epi alma just came up too. Sweet heavens does it ever end!?



 I will definitely be having a party when it arrives! This will definitely be my last big purchase for a while, so I'm trying to savour even this part, the waiting game... but I just want it to be next week already, dammit!

I know what you mean about trying to decide which bag to go for. I'm forever buying something and then finding something else I've wanted for an age, almost right away! Most frustrating! Your pulling a bag from a hat idea sounds like the best way to go.


----------



## prettycitygirl

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I have 4 LV bags that I wanted to protect their vachetta. 2 are brand new, one is a couple months old but only used once, and the other is my totally azur, and I am using it on and off for it's 2nd summer.*
> 
> *I have read all the listings on TPF about LMB and Apple and Kiwi. So I got on the LMB website last night and decided to bite the bullet and buy the Miracle Shield. My vachetta on my 2 year old bag is pristine, and I didn't see any reason to spend $48 + shipping for the full LV kit when I (at this point) only need the protection coating for oil, water and dirt from my hands. I checked that I wanted to pay via Paypal, and got all the way to my PP account, put in my password and was about to click "submit", only to have LMB come on and tell me that the product was out of stock.*
> 
> *So today I ran down to Walmart, and sure enough, they had a spray bottle of KIWI Protect All. $6.50 + tax. I brought it home, and decided I would try it on my 2 year old bag first. I sprayed some in a cut down paper cup and rubbed it on the handles and all vachetta on the bag with a paper towel. Amazing. It soaked right in, so I did it again. And again. *
> 
> *I took all the straps apart on my Speedy B, and I sprayed them. Gorgeous. No darkening of the vachetta. So I did it again. I even got some of the spray on the canvas, and it wipes right off. And.....if you don't get it off in time, it dries completely clear without a shine. No problem.*
> 
> *I decided that Kiwi leather products have been around as long as I remember ~ my father only used Kiwi on his shoes, same with my husband. Kiwi knows their stuff. They know leather. So I wanted to put a post on this chat to let you know that if your vachetta on your LV bags is either brand new, or has started to change but still clean, a $6.50 can of Kiwi Protect All gives your leather a hidden coat of protection from oil, water and dirt for a lot less than the fancy NEW products that are being sold today. *
> 
> *PS ~ I figure you can GENEROUSLY do the vachetta (handles and trim) 3-4 times for 4 bags out of 1 can.*


 

I have also used Kiwi spary on my delightful w/o any problems at all!  It turned out perfectly - no darkening at all.  Love it!


----------



## sayakayumi

Do you guys think I can use Kiwi on my brand new azur NF? the vachetta is ivory pale, it looks so delicate Im hyperventilating just thinking about it


----------



## lovethe1urwith

sayakayumi said:


> Do you guys think I can use Kiwi on my brand new azur NF? the vachetta is ivory pale, it looks so delicate Im hyperventilating just thinking about it


 

*Yes~!  If you read the big long message I posted in this thread, you will see that I had excellent results.  Put it on the handles, trim around the top edge and all the leather tabs and you won't even see it, but it will keep you NF vachetta nice and clean and no worries. And since the leather is brand new, you don't have to worry about trapping in dirt.  Go for it.  I know it's frightening and you think you are going to ruin an expensive bag, but once you get started and see how fast it dries and there isn't any color change ~ just a thin sheen of protection ~ you will be glad you did this.*


----------



## sayakayumi

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Yes~!  If you read the big long message I posted in this thread, you will see that I had excellent results.  Put it on the handles, trim around the top edge and all the leather tabs and you won't even see it, but it will keep you NF vachetta nice and clean and no worries. And since the leather is brand new, you don't have to worry about trapping in dirt.  Go for it.  I know it's frightening and you think you are going to ruin an expensive bag, but once you get started and see how fast it dries and there isn't any color change ~ just a thin sheen of protection ~ you will be glad you did this.*


ok Ill do it, I read your post yesterday and thought it was a good idea, but today with the bag in my hand I got a little nervous lol

Thanks and wish me luck


----------



## sayakayumi

Hi its me again, I just wanted to post a pic of my virgin vachetta, Ill post more pics on the NF Clubhouse thread.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

sayakayumi said:


> Hi its me again, I just wanted to post a pic of my virgin vachetta, Ill post more pics on the NF Clubhouse thread.


 
*I do love this bag ~ I want it for my next one~!*


----------



## Tecd7

kathrynch said:


> We can use our LVs daily around here unfortunately. We need the rain!!! LOL! Maybe it would cool this place off too. Whew! It isn't called Hot'lanta for nothing!


  Hi! I'm new here- hoping to learn more about LV bags. I'm from a suburb of Atlanta. Sweltering here!


----------



## Tecd7

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I think this bag is going to be one of my favorites, don't you? At least we both had the BEST Fridays going to LV and making a purchase~! Congratulations to you as well~! xox*


 

It is indeed a very pretty bag.


----------



## Tecd7

taniherd said:


> *Lovethe1urwith: *
> Thanks for the Kiwi Protect All review.
> Good to know.


 
thanks for the tip about the kiwi!


----------



## Tecd7

bpurse said:


> Lol! Congrats! It really is a beautiful bag! I'm sooo guilty on the enabling part, people probably get tired of me talking about my love of LV
> Please post some pics, I always love looking at Azur bags, especially the neverfull!


 
Wow, that is a beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## sayakayumi

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I do love this bag ~ I want it for my next one~!*


You should Totally get one 



Tecd7 said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful bag. Congrats!


Thanks Tecd7!


----------



## kathrynch

Tecd7 said:


> Hi! I'm new here- hoping to learn more about LV bags. I'm from a suburb of Atlanta. Sweltering here!


Welcome Tecd7!  You are going to learn a lot here.  Sometimes too much; makes you want to buy more and more.  LOL!  I'm in the ATL burbs too and I'm ready for some cool weather.  In fact I was just looking at some boots and dreaming of when it might be cool enough to comfortably wear them!


----------



## tnguyen87

I am not sure where to go to post this so if I'm posting in the wrong area, I am terribly sorry. My birthday is this week (Thursday!) and I've been wanting to get myself a grand birthday present by getting my first Louis Vuitton! I considered getting a used one but I changed my mind.  I have four Gucci's and one Fendi, which I purchased all brand new so I wanted my first Louis Vuitton experience to be just as wonderful. Anyway, I've been wanting the Alma in the Epi Leather Rubis color but for SO long they have been out of stock online. I called the nearest LV store (two hours away) and they have it in stock but I work so much that I will not be able to go until Sunday, which is somewhat convenient because it will be tax free weekend here in Louisiana. I would save roughly $150. I honestly do not want to make that drive even though it is the purse of my dreams! So my question is, does anyone know when it will be available online again?


----------



## Tigistylist

tnguyen87 said:


> I am not sure where to go to post this so if I'm posting in the wrong area, I am terribly sorry. My birthday is this week (Thursday!) and I've been wanting to get myself a grand birthday present by getting my first Louis Vuitton! I considered getting a used one but I changed my mind. I have four Gucci's and one Fendi, which I purchased all brand new so I wanted my first Louis Vuitton experience to be just as wonderful. Anyway, I've been wanting the Alma in the Epi Leather Rubis color but for SO long they have been out of stock online. I called the nearest LV store (two hours away) and they have it in stock but I work so much that I will not be able to go until Sunday, which is somewhat convenient because it will be tax free weekend here in Louisiana. I would save roughly $150. I honestly do not want to make that drive even though it is the purse of my dreams! So my question is, does anyone know when it will be available online again?


 
Pack some drinks, and drive!


----------



## manditex

tnguyen87 said:


> I am not sure where to go to post this so if I'm posting in the wrong area, I am terribly sorry. My birthday is this week (Thursday!) and I've been wanting to get myself a grand birthday present by getting my first Louis Vuitton! I considered getting a used one but I changed my mind. I have four Gucci's and one Fendi, which I purchased all brand new so I wanted my first Louis Vuitton experience to be just as wonderful. Anyway, I've been wanting the Alma in the Epi Leather Rubis color but for SO long they have been out of stock online. I called the nearest LV store (two hours away) and they have it in stock but I work so much that I will not be able to go until Sunday, which is somewhat convenient because it will be tax free weekend here in Louisiana. I would save roughly $150. I honestly do not want to make that drive even though it is the purse of my dreams! So my question is, does anyone know when it will be available online again?


 

Go and get it, before she's gone.  And are you sure about the tax?? I thought on "luxury items" there will always be a tax?? Unles thats just in NY.  Anyway good luck and post pix!


----------



## tnguyen87

I did my research and here in Louisiana for tax free weekend, it's anything up to $2,500! I wish the LV store didn't close so early. They close at seven and that's the time I get off. I really hope they still have it until Sunday. When I called them, they told me I can call back Saturday and if they still have it they can hold it for me for Sunday. I am going to cross my fingers and just hope they will still have it. I will definitely post pictures when I get it!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

tnguyen87 said:


> I did my research and here in Louisiana for tax free weekend, it's anything up to $2,500! I wish the LV store didn't close so early. They close at seven and that's the time I get off. I really hope they still have it until Sunday. When I called them, they told me I can call back Saturday and if they still have it they can hold it for me for Sunday. I am going to cross my fingers and just hope they will still have it. I will definitely post pictures when I get it!



Hi I wonder if you could call the store and do a charge send. Meaning you pay over the phone and they ship it to you. I would recommend to call the store that has the Alma you want and ask for the store manager. Explain to him that you live 2 hours away and do to work reasons you cannot get there before they close. Perhaps this may be an option.

Happy Birthday and welcome to TPF!


----------



## fostermommy3

Lee69 said:


> Thank you Vlad!
> 
> Happy Saturday/ Friday everyone! Come in and chat!!


I have a question. My daughter got a Neverfull mm as a gift but I think its a Neverfull GM. How can we tell the difference? Count the LV's across the top and compare LOL?? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I find it so frustrating when a buyer "decides" after receiving a pre-loved bag that it is fake.  And Ebay wants mypoupette.com to authenticate, which is fine, but pricey for me, the seller, because the buyer is "sure" she was taken.  Thank you, My poupette, for your fast reply assuring everyone that I don't sell fakes.  But it makes for a stressful day with e-mails pouring in from the buyer saying she had been scammed.   I do believe that she was the one trying to scam me.  I believe I need a margarita ......*


----------



## sayakayumi

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I find it so frustrating when a buyer "decides" after receiving a pre-loved bag that it is fake.  And Ebay wants mypoupette.com to authenticate, which is fine, but pricey for me, the seller, because the buyer is "sure" she was taken.  Thank you, My poupette, for your fast reply assuring everyone that I don't sell fakes.  But it makes for a stressful day with e-mails pouring in from the buyer saying she had been scammed.   I do believe that she was the one trying to scam me.  I believe I need a margarita ......*



Ugh, annoying buyers, I'm sending some margaritas your way 
How much does it cost to have it authenticated, and if the buyer changes their mind after the purchase shouldn't they pay for this service?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

sayakayumi said:


> Ugh, annoying buyers, I'm sending some margaritas your way
> How much does it cost to have it authenticated, and if the buyer changes their mind after the purchase shouldn't they pay for this service?


 

*I went ahead and paid $50 for same day service, but you can get it done for much cheaper if you want to wait up to a week.  And Lee just confirmed through TPF that it's real.  So I am ready for your margaritas~ Thanks so much ~! xox*


----------



## Lee

fostermommy3 said:


> I have a question. My daughter got a Neverfull mm as a gift but I think its a Neverfull GM. How can we tell the difference? Count the LV's across the top and compare LOL?? Any help is appreciated!


Lucky girl!! You can either measure it (check out LV website for measurement) or look at the alignment. Easiest way to find out is to look at the middle row,if it has one vertical row of "LV" in between the leaves(handles) it's a GM. (note that PM also has one row but it is a much much smaller tote). HTH.


----------



## sayakayumi

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I went ahead and paid $50 for same day service, but you can get it done for much cheaper if you want to wait up to a week.  And Lee just confirmed through TPF that it's real.  So I am ready for your margaritas~ Thanks so much ~! xox*



Great thanks, now I know in case I need to buy or sell preloved.


----------



## Lee

tnguyen87 said:


> I did my research and here in Louisiana for tax free weekend, it's anything up to $2,500! I wish the LV store didn't close so early. They close at seven and that's the time I get off. I really hope they still have it until Sunday. When I called them, they told me I can call back Saturday and if they still have it they can hold it for me for Sunday. I am going to cross my fingers and just hope they will still have it. I will definitely post pictures when I get it!


Fingers crossed for you!


lovethe1urwith said:


> *I went ahead and paid $50 for same day service, but you can get it done for much cheaper if you want to wait up to a week.  And Lee just confirmed through TPF that it's real.  So I am ready for your margaritas~ Thanks so much ~! xox*


Eek, you cannot post your own auction.(only pics) If it helps, ask buyer to post in ATLV and hopefully we can further convince her that it's authentic.


----------



## Lee

sayakayumi said:


> Hi its me again, I just wanted to post a pic of my virgin vachetta, Ill post more pics on the NF Clubhouse thread.


Lovely!


----------



## sayakayumi

Lee69 said:


> Lovely!


Thanks Lee, I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Lee69 said:


> Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Eek, you cannot post your own auction.(only pics) If it helps, ask buyer to post in ATLV and hopefully we can further convince her that it's authentic.



*So sorry ~ I'm still in a learning curve with TPF ~ it won't happen again.*


----------



## angeleyez04

Guys, I need help deciding on a wallet to get. I have narrowed it down to a sarah wallet in either the epi in red or the damier ebene. However, I just noticed that the epi had 6 instead of 10 card slots and I do have quite a bit of cards. I am kinda of torn. anyone has or had both and want to compare their durability. I think the epi looks very classy but i like the damier ebene too. Help, which should i get?


----------



## mammabyrdie

I have random thoughts to share.

*Thought #1* New handbags to women are like new cars to men. A woman going to the boutique, purchasing her bag and walking around the mall with her big brown bag is just like a man driving up the street and parking his new car in the driveway. Everyone in the mall looks at and admires the big brown bag being carried around from store to store. The neighbors come out to view the new car in the driveway. The endless questions start. Where did you get it? How much was it? I didn't know you where in the market for a new one. How much money do you make? Is it just me? More thoughts to comes.


----------



## Catth

mammabyrdie said:


> I have random thoughts to share.
> 
> *Thought #1* New handbags to women are like new cars to men. A woman going to the boutique, purchasing her bag and walking around the mall with her big brown bag is just like a man driving up the street and parking his new car in the driveway. Everyone in the mall looks at and admires the big brown bag being carried around from store to store. The neighbors come out to view the new car in the driveway. The endless questions start. Where did you get it? How much was it? I didn't know you where in the market for a new one. How much money do you make? Is it just me? More thoughts to comes.


 
I guess its quite the same... Funny thought, actually  Made me smile. MY DH just got a new car, so he babies that, and I baby my new purse. One lucky family


----------



## Lola69

Hello everyone! Just want to say it's nice revealing and talking about LVs, if I go and tell family and even some friends hey I got a new LV they will probably be like huh??!? Lol I have maybe one other friend who loves LV and my mother. If I didn't have TPF I would probably drive DH crazy with bag talk haha


----------



## needlv

oh great!  now we have a chat thread!! I'm loving this!!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

mammabyrdie said:


> I have random thoughts to share.
> 
> *Thought #1* New handbags to women are like new cars to men. A woman going to the boutique, purchasing her bag and walking around the mall with her big brown bag is just like a man driving up the street and parking his new car in the driveway. Everyone in the mall looks at and admires the big brown bag being carried around from store to store. The neighbors come out to view the new car in the driveway. The endless questions start. Where did you get it? How much was it? I didn't know you where in the market for a new one. How much money do you make? Is it just me? More thoughts to comes.



True! But may I add, our bags don't depreciate nearly as much as their cars do!  I'm one to talk. I love cars. Last year I owned 4 cars. Sadly since we work from home we didn't get to enjoy them as much. But I miss my convertible.

*Thought #2*: Actually this is more of a question: When your considering buying a bag, does the thought of "Do I really really need this bag come to mind" Or are you already convinced that you want it and thats good enough?

I have the best LV wallet IMO (Zippy Organizer) it's a year old. But I'm kinda bored with it. So I am thinking of getting a new wallet. I don't really need one but I just want a new one. Then I start to think, well what should I get cause I already have one that serves its purpose very well. 

What are your thoughts on the Helene? Or should I go with the Pomme Zippy?


----------



## mammabyrdie

joyceluvsbags said:


> True! But may I add, our bags don't depreciate nearly as much as their cars do!  I'm one to talk. I love cars. Last year I owned 4 cars. Sadly since we work from home we didn't get to enjoy them as much. But I miss my convertible.
> 
> *Thought #2*: Actually this is more of a question: When your considering buying a bag, does the thought of "Do I really really need this bag come to mind" Or are you already convinced that you want it and thats good enough?
> 
> I have the best LV wallet IMO (Zippy Organizer) it's a year old. But I'm kinda bored with it. So I am thinking of getting a new wallet. I don't really need one but I just want a new one. Then I start to think, well what should I get cause I already have one that serves its purpose very well.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Helene? Or should I go with the Pomme Zippy?



I know I don't need a thing! I just like to buy what I want. I'm a Capitalist!

I love all Zippy pieces. Get the Zippy!


----------



## FreshLilies

joyceluvsbags said:


> True! But may I add, our bags don't depreciate nearly as much as their cars do!  I'm one to talk. I love cars. Last year I owned 4 cars. Sadly since we work from home we didn't get to enjoy them as much. But I miss my convertible.
> 
> *Thought #2*: Actually this is more of a question: When your considering buying a bag, does the thought of "Do I really really need this bag come to mind" Or are you already convinced that you want it and thats good enough?
> 
> I have the best LV wallet IMO (Zippy Organizer) it's a year old. But I'm kinda bored with it. So I am thinking of getting a new wallet. I don't really need one but I just want a new one. Then I start to think, well what should I get cause I already have one that serves its purpose very well.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Helene? Or should I go with the Pomme Zippy?



Definitely the Pomme Zippy! It won't bore you at all


----------



## joyceluvsbags

mammabyrdie said:


> I know I don't need a thing! I just like to buy what I want. I'm a Capitalist!
> 
> I love all Zippy pieces. Get the Zippy!



 Alright Zippy it is. Do you think the ZCP is too small? Im afraid of going from the organizer to the ZCP.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

FreshLilies said:


> Definitely the Pomme Zippy! It won't bore you at all



Yes I agree! I def need more Pomme in my life.


----------



## mammabyrdie

joyceluvsbags said:


> Alright Zippy it is. Do you think the ZCP is too small? Im afraid of going from the organizer to the ZCP.



I love my ZCP! I get a lot in there. I don't carry a lot of cards, but you can get about 6 cc in it. I prefer smaller wallets.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

mammabyrdie said:


> I love my ZCP! I get a lot in there. I don't carry a lot of cards, but you can get about 6 cc in it. I prefer smaller wallets.



What ZCP do you have ? I'd love to see what it looks like


----------



## mammabyrdie

joyceluvsbags said:


> What ZCP do you have ? I'd love to see what it looks like



Azur


----------



## joyceluvsbags

mammabyrdie said:


> Azur



Ahhh that's only my favorite print! Ever! Now I have to decide between Pomme and Azur! Crap! Lol


----------



## mammabyrdie

joyceluvsbags said:


> Ahhh that's only my favorite print! Ever! Now I have to decide between Pomme and Azur! Crap! Lol



I know. I want to get another Azur bag. Do I get Galliera or wait for the Artsy?


----------



## joyceluvsbags

mammabyrdie said:


> I know. I want to get another Azur bag. Do I get Galliera or wait for the Artsy?



OHH well I would get Galliera now! I love that bag. It's such a beauty. I ruined mine. I took it to the hair salon and she got a boo-boo. But still shes lovely.


----------



## mammabyrdie

joyceluvsbags said:


> OHH well I would get Galliera now! I love that bag. It's such a beauty. I ruined mine. I took it to the hair salon and she got a boo-boo. But still shes lovely.



A boo-boo? I'm sorry.


----------



## joyceluvsbags

mammabyrdie said:


> A boo-boo? I'm sorry.



Lol yea a nice droplet of hair dye! On one of the vachetta top corners ;(


----------



## mammabyrdie

joyceluvsbags said:


> Lol yea a nice droplet of hair dye! On one of the vachetta top corners ;(


----------



## SassieMe

joyceluvsbags said:


> Lol yea a nice droplet of hair dye! On one of the vachetta top corners ;(



Uh!!  My worst nightmare!


----------



## macaroonchica93

Ladies, I need your help.

which one should I get, Speedy 30 or Lockit both in monogram canvas?


----------



## needlv

macaroonchica93 said:


> Ladies, I need your help.
> 
> which one should I get, Speedy 30 or Lockit both in monogram canvas?


 
The speedy - its classic!


----------



## FreshLilies

macaroonchica93 said:


> Ladies, I need your help.
> 
> which one should I get, Speedy 30 or Lockit both in monogram canvas?



Alma


----------



## joyceluvsbags

macaroonchica93 said:


> Ladies, I need your help.
> 
> which one should I get, Speedy 30 or Lockit both in monogram canvas?



Speedy 30 for sure!


----------



## CookieLady

macaroonchica93 said:


> Ladies, I need your help.
> 
> which one should I get, Speedy 30 or Lockit both in monogram canvas?



Another Speedy 30 vote here! Classic design which is lightweight and sooo comfy!


----------



## nikkayybabe

joyceluvsbags said:


> Ahhh that's only my favorite print! Ever! Now I have to decide between Pomme and Azur! Crap! Lol



I have the zcp in azur as well  I love it because I'm not ready to own an azur bag yet (I'd be too worried about getting stains on the canvas!) So the zcp allows for some azur in my life without me being paranoid lol. But when I bought it my SA told me the cloth part of the zipper can get dirty easily. I wanted it anyway so I got it and after a year it is still in good condition with only a little smudge here and there that isn't really noticeable. I'm not sure how it got dirty, probably from the zipper?


----------



## MolMol

Hi Ladies! I recently went on an LV shopping spree and I now have a Mono Neverfull and a Mono Speedy 30!  At the end of the month I am taking a road trip to Canada for a wedding (I live in NJ) I am thinking about bringing my Neverfull but I am nervous about leaving it in the hotel room while I'm at the wedding and if I go to the pool etc. Am I being crazy!? Help!


----------



## Emerilla

Hi guys, I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post my question, and if it's not I sincerely apologize  
I just saw the most beautiful baby ( bag!! ) on Paris Hilton, could anybody tell me her name and which collection she belongs? Thanks ya'll 

http://www.peoplestylewatch.com/people/stylewatch/gallery/0,,20170225,00.html#20996781


----------



## Emerilla

you're not crazy, I get like that when it comes to my babies ( my bags ) 
My husband and I are going to Kenya in January and just a few nights ago I told him I'm not sure if I want to bring my brand new Chanel over there....I'm so scared!!! )


----------



## Emerilla

MolMol said:


> Hi Ladies! I recently went on an LV shopping spree and I now have a Mono Neverfull and a Mono Speedy 30!  At the end of the month I am taking a road trip to Canada for a wedding (I live in NJ) I am thinking about bringing my Neverfull but I am nervous about leaving it in the hotel room while I'm at the wedding and if I go to the pool etc. Am I being crazy!? Help!




you're not crazy, I get like that when it comes to my babies ( my bags ) 
My husband and I are going to Kenya in January and just a few nights ago  I told him I'm not sure if I want to bring my brand new Chanel over  there....I'm so scared!!! )


----------



## LVLoveaffair

MolMol said:


> Hi Ladies! I recently went on an LV shopping spree and I now have a Mono Neverfull and a Mono Speedy 30! At the end of the month I am taking a road trip to Canada for a wedding (I live in NJ) I am thinking about bringing my Neverfull but I am nervous about leaving it in the hotel room while I'm at the wedding and if I go to the pool etc. Am I being crazy!? Help!


 
Maybe you can lock it in your suitcase!

Woo hoo! I'm excited about the chat thread...


----------



## Totz87

goodmorning girls!


----------



## elleestbelle

kathrynch said:


> We can use our LVs daily around here unfortunately. We need the rain!!! LOL! Maybe it would cool this place off too. Whew! It isn't called Hot'lanta for nothing!


 


Tecd7 said:


> Hi! I'm new here- hoping to learn more about LV bags. I'm from a suburb of Atlanta. Sweltering here!


 
It's crazy hot when I am too (SC).  The Southeast is always so hot and humid in the summer!  We got rain over the weekend, but I think all it did was make things muggier rather than cool things off 

One of my sister's lives in ATL.  Whenever I visit, we always make a little trip to the LV boutique in Lenox mall so we can drool   She's a Fendi girl, but I'm trying to convert her!!!


----------



## sweeteataylor

Hi all!  Does anyone know if LV has ever made a damier graphite cles coin purse ?


----------



## Newlvlove

Hi everybody,
I am planning to go to LV store tomorrow to buy an eva clutch but I am torn between the azur and the ebene design. I wanna wear it next week on my vacation at San Diego, I love the azur design but I am worried about getting it dirty or color transfer so may be the ebene would be better.
Does anyone own the Eva azur? can you tell me if it gets dirty easily or not ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Totz87

i prefer ebene over the azur..go for it


----------



## elleestbelle

Newlvlove said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am planning to go to LV store tomorrow to buy an eva clutch but I am torn between the azur and the ebene design. I wanna wear it next week on my vacation at San Diego, I love the azur design but I am worried about getting it dirty or color transfer so may be the ebene would be better.
> Does anyone own the Eva azur? can you tell me if it gets dirty easily or not ?
> Thanks in advance.


 
i have the ebene and love that it's worry free.  i did see a girl in the grocery store the other day with an azur eva and it looked great!  
i have a nf mm in azur and i do see the slightest hint (i'm probably the only one who notices) of color transfer (probably from jeans) towards the bottom on the side that is usually against my body.


----------



## Material_Grl

MolMol said:


> Hi Ladies! I recently went on an LV shopping spree and I now have a Mono Neverfull and a Mono Speedy 30! At the end of the month I am taking a road trip to Canada for a wedding (I live in NJ) I am thinking about bringing my Neverfull but I am nervous about leaving it in the hotel room while I'm at the wedding and if I go to the pool etc. Am I being crazy!? Help!


 
Where in Canada are you visiting?  It's pretty safe here so I wouldn't be worried about leaving it in a hotel room.  To be sure, just hide it in your suitcase or the safe if there is one.


----------



## Material_Grl

Newlvlove said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am planning to go to LV store tomorrow to buy an eva clutch but I am torn between the azur and the ebene design. I wanna wear it next week on my vacation at San Diego, I love the azur design but I am worried about getting it dirty or color transfer so may be the ebene would be better.
> Does anyone own the Eva azur? can you tell me if it gets dirty easily or not ?
> Thanks in advance.


 
If you're planning on wearing it mainly cross-body, I would suggest going the safe route and buying the Ebene... It is really pretty in Azur, but there will be colour transfer for sure on the piping, if not the canvas.


----------



## MolMol

Material_Grl said:


> Where in Canada are you visiting?  It's pretty safe here so I wouldn't be worried about leaving it in a hotel room.  To be sure, just hide it in your suitcase or the safe if there is one.



windsor! i will probably just lock it in my suitcase!


----------



## bpurse

LVLoveaffair said:


> Maybe you can lock it in your suitcase!
> 
> Woo hoo! I'm excited about the chat thread...



Lol, thats exactly what I do with my NF while on vacation!


----------



## Lola69

Happy Friday!!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a great Friday. I'm off to bed soon but I always check tpf beforehand.........
I've been carrying my ebene speedy 35 the past few days since it's been rainy but today I carried my Azur NF MM--I love her so much!!


----------



## BlackEpi

Just had a chat with my daughter about a plane trip we took where I absentmindedly left my Pegase on the plane!!  

She said "Who leaves a Louie on an airplane?"  I said, "oh you mean when I left my Pegase?"  

She gives me a blank look. 

I said, "the one with wheels."  Her resonse: "yeah, I guess, I don't speak Louis."

Where did I go wrong?!!!


----------



## BlackEpi

Hey LV Lovers, 
I was just browsing around eBay and checking LV auctions and came across this 'beauty.'

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260835116890

What is the deal with all of the horribly copied Artsy bags out there!!  I saw one auction where someone paid over $!,600 for what they thought was a GM!! 

How do I go about reporting this to eBay?  Do they pay attention to the Report This Item link?

As Anderson Cooper says, "Keepin them honest!"


----------



## Material_Grl

BlackEpi said:


> Just had a chat with my daughter about a plane trip we took where I absentmindedly left my Pegase on the plane!!
> 
> She said "Who leaves a Louie on an airplane?"  I said, "oh you mean when I left my Pegase?"
> 
> She gives me a blank look.
> 
> I said, "the one with wheels."  Her resonse: "yeah, I guess, I don't speak Louis."
> 
> Where did I go wrong?!!!



I agree with your daughter!  I would not understand if someone left any LV item on a plane since I would be thinking about them the entire plane ride.  Hehe maybe it's better that your daughter doesn't "speak Louis" or else you'd see your bags a lot less.. Disappearing act =P


----------



## alyssa18o6

I'm purchasing my first LV  I need help deciding between a speedy 30 or a neverfull mm. I want the bag in Damier Ebene, that I know for sure. Help me out?


----------



## needlv

alyssa18o6 said:


> I'm purchasing my first LV  I need help deciding between a speedy 30 or a neverfull mm. I want the bag in Damier Ebene, that I know for sure. Help me out?


 
Its all personal choice - and whether you prefer a shoulder bag or a speedy.  But as you are just starting out your collection, I would go for a speedy.  Its a classic shape, so it will still be fashionable 5 years from now.


----------



## alyssa18o6

needlv said:


> Its all personal choice - and whether you prefer a shoulder bag or a speedy.  But as you are just starting out your collection, I would go for a speedy.  Its a classic shape, so it will still be fashionable 5 years from now.



I've been going back & forth for over 6 months now, I suck at making decisions! I've wanted a speedy forever so I feel like I should just go with that, but I love the look of the neverfull, and it looks like it can hold alot. :/


----------



## Material_Grl

alyssa18o6 said:


> I've been going back & forth for over 6 months now, I suck at making decisions! I've wanted a speedy forever so I feel like I should just go with that, but I love the look of the neverfull, and it looks like it can hold alot. :/


 
What type of bag are you currently using?  A tote?  A carry by hand only type bag?  Do you like using it?  Why?  Then decide whether you want something similar or something different and you'll arrive at your answer


----------



## FairGrape

alyssa18o6 said:


> I'm purchasing my first LV  I need help deciding between a speedy 30 or a neverfull mm. I want the bag in Damier Ebene, that I know for sure. Help me out?


You sound like me a few months ago! I had the same confusion.Speedy is a classic and looks awesome. Neverfull on the other hand is a shoulder bag and can carry a lot more than its speedy counterpart. I ended up getting Speedy 30 in Damier because I really liked its look. I did want something hands free though as speedy is a handheld bag. So I recently bought the Delightful. Now I am a happy camper. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Newlvlove

I had the same confusion last month and I went to the store to get the NF but ended up leaving with a speedy. I liked how it looks on me more, so I advise you to go ahead and go to the boutique and there they will help you make your decision, plus when you were the bag it is easier to make a decision.
Btw I went to the store a week later and got the NF too so now I have both and I love them a lot.


----------



## MolMol

Hi LV LVoers! I posted this question in the "Speedy Gonzalez" Club but I think maybe this area is a better place.....

do you guys think that the azur speedy is strictly a summer bag? I'm thinking about buying one but since the summer is over IDK if I should wait until next summer? I'm worried the prices may go up and even though I will probably buy pre-loved....should I get one now and keep it in my closet all winter? thanks!!


----------



## Material_Grl

^^ Yes, get it now!  You still have a month of summer left lol... You're depressing me 

I'm going to use my Azur mainly for the sunny months... but Azur does look quite striking against a black or grey coat!  So I think you can still use it on dry days.


----------



## djswin91

How can I convince my mom about our beloved Pre-owned sellers? She's such a skeptic but she does want a Vernis Alma MM and I'm looking for the perfect one so she doesn't have to spend alot


----------



## MolMol

Material_Grl said:


> ^^ Yes, get it now!  You still have a month of summer left lol... You're depressing me
> 
> I'm going to use my Azur mainly for the sunny months... but Azur does look quite striking against a black or grey coat!  So I think you can still use it on dry days.



HAHAH thanks for the advice.  I feel like summer is over because it rained all weekend and will be raining all week! I will probably save it for next summer ANYWAY


----------



## alyssa18o6

needlv said:


> Its all personal choice - and whether you prefer a shoulder bag or a speedy.  But as you are just starting out your collection, I would go for a speedy.  Its a classic shape, so it will still be fashionable 5 years from now.




I think i'm going to get a speedy, then maybe in a year or so get a Neverfull. The speedy is a college graduation gift from a family member, so I might just purchase the Neverfull on my own as my first big girl purchase


----------



## Tigistylist

MolMol said:


> HAHAH thanks for the advice. I feel like summer is over because it rained all weekend and will be raining all week! I will probably save it for next summer ANYWAY


 

Move here, no such thing as winter, very little rain.


----------



## matahari

Emerilla said:


> you're not crazy, I get like that when it comes to my babies ( my bags )
> My husband and I are going to Kenya in January and just a few nights ago I told him I'm not sure if I want to bring my brand new Chanel over there....I'm so scared!!! )


 Listen to your guts.  Don't take your Chanel over there.  Leave it home.  Many times, unfortunately, in some countries, it's the haves vs. the have nots.  Don't make yourself conspicuous.  Be smart.


----------



## matahari

Newlvlove said:


> Hi everybody,
> I am planning to go to LV store tomorrow to buy an eva clutch but I am torn between the azur and the ebene design. I wanna wear it next week on my vacation at San Diego, I love the azur design but I am worried about getting it dirty or color transfer so may be the ebene would be better.
> Does anyone own the Eva azur? can you tell me if it gets dirty easily or not ?
> Thanks in advance.


 I have the Eva in Damier Azur and it's stunning, esp. with the goldtone chain laying across her.  I get comments everytime I wear her. Yes, you have to be more careful with the Azur, but I usually wear a light blouse over my jeans and top (it's white and light blue checkered) so it looks like the Azur print, or wear her with light or khaki colored slacks or skirt or dress, and you'll be fine. I got a slight color transfer from my jeans once but with baby wipes and soap and water it came off. If you're the more practical type you should get the Ebene but it doesn't have the presence of the the Azur.


----------



## matahari

mammabyrdie said:


> I know. I want to get another Azur bag. Do I get Galliera or wait for the Artsy?


 I vote for the Azur Galliera.  It really stands out when you carry it and is a sure attention grabber.  The brass Inventeur plate is gorgeous against the Azur print.


----------



## matahari

joyceluvsbags said:


> True! But may I add, our bags don't depreciate nearly as much as their cars do!  I'm one to talk. I love cars. Last year I owned 4 cars. Sadly since we work from home we didn't get to enjoy them as much. But I miss my convertible.
> 
> *Thought #2*: Actually this is more of a question: When your considering buying a bag, does the thought of "Do I really really need this bag come to mind" Or are you already convinced that you want it and thats good enough?
> 
> I have the best LV wallet IMO (Zippy Organizer) it's a year old. But I'm kinda bored with it. So I am thinking of getting a new wallet. I don't really need one but I just want a new one. Then I start to think, well what should I get cause I already have one that serves its purpose very well.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Helene? Or should I go with the Pomme Zippy?


 I always go with what do I want, not what do I need--because after all, we're in the LV store because our hearts want it, right?  If it was about need, we could go to Target or Walmart and get a bag that would serve it's purpose quite well.  My LV purchases are very emotional--I buy the bag that calls out to me, and if it's super expensive, I'll go and save more money to come back and add that bag to my collection.


----------



## matahari

joyceluvsbags said:


> Yes I agree! I def need more Pomme in my life.


 I totally agree with needing more Pomme d'Amour.  I bought the key keeper today and it just glows like it has a life of its own.  You should see it in the sunlight--it's incredible with little glittery bits in them that sparkle and shine. It convinced me that I "need" more Pomme in my life.


----------



## mammabyrdie

matahari said:


> I vote for the Azur Galliera.  It really stands out when you carry it and is a sure attention grabber.  The brass Inventeur plate is gorgeous against the Azur print.



I do think the gold and Azur are gorgeous together too!


----------



## boyoverboard

I was contemplating going to stand outside the set of Brad Pitt's new film today. He and Angelina (and all their kids!) arrived in Glasgow yesterday. The ridiculous thing is, one of my main reasons for going was to see if I could spot any of Ang's LV!


----------



## Keepallboi

boyoverboard said:


> I was contemplating going to stand outside the set of Brad Pitt's new film today. He and Angelina (and all their kids!) arrived in Glasgow yesterday. The ridiculous thing is, one of my main reasons for going was to see if I could spot any of Ang's LV!



hahaha do it !!! GOOOO!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

boyoverboard said:


> I was contemplating going to stand outside the set of Brad Pitt's new film today. He and Angelina (and all their kids!) arrived in Glasgow yesterday. The ridiculous thing is, one of my main reasons for going was to see if I could spot any of Ang's LV!


 
i love it!  do it and post pix in the celebrities forum so we can all drool


----------



## khaye623

MolMol said:


> Hi ladies! I have recently become addicted to this SF. Glad to see there is a chat! I'm getting my first LV tomorrow (sure it won't be my last) the Neverfull MM in Monogram!


 
I love my Neverfull! You won't regret it!


----------



## basicandorganic

...I cheated on LV today with Balenciaga. The service at LV was me and they were sold out of the Trevi PM so I went over the Balenciaga (it was a counter at HR, not a seperate store and no one was working there) and bought a city. I only bought the city because even though they didn't have the colour I wanted, the lady spent about 20 minutes checking places for me and finally found me the bag I wanted (it had JUST come in)!

SORRY LOUIS


----------



## bpurse

basicandorganic said:


> ...I cheated on LV today with Balenciaga. The service at LV was me and they were sold out of the Trevi PM so I went over the Balenciaga (it was a counter at HR, not a seperate store and no one was working there) and bought a city. I only bought the city because even though they didn't have the colour I wanted, the lady spent about 20 minutes checking places for me and finally found me the bag I wanted (it had JUST come in)!
> 
> SORRY LOUIS



Lol! I've cheated a few times with Bal. The sales people are wonderful at the Bal boutiques and so willing to spend as much time as needed while picking out your leather perferences. Congrats on your new Bbag!


----------



## princesselektra

Nice - We have an chat thread!


----------



## Material_Grl

Gosh it is SO hard not to buy anything while I'm on this forum and seeing everybody's reveals!  I've pretty much decided I should save up to buy a Mahina... but at this point I think it's rather hopeless.  I just bought myself a givre cles last week.. I thought that would help suppress the urge to buy something else... but I can't stop thinking about other things I want to buy now... like the Bloomsbury PM I've been wanting but never got to buying... and now an Ebene pochette... ack!  I don't know how to stop these urges other than to ban myself from this site!


----------



## Keepallboi

Material_Grl said:


> Gosh it is SO hard not to buy anything while I'm on this forum and seeing everybody's reveals!  I've pretty much decided I should save up to buy a Mahina... but at this point I think it's rather hopeless.  I just bought myself a givre cles last week.. I thought that would help suppress the urge to buy something else... but I can't stop thinking about other things I want to buy now... like the Bloomsbury PM I've been wanting but never got to buying... and now an Ebene pochette... ack!  I don't know how to stop these urges other than to ban myself from this site!



I totally feel your pain !!! I JUST bought my sac plat and vernis zippy wallet and Im already onto the next thing !!! UGH I seriously needed to be banned from LV and from TPF....but what would I do without TPF???? LOL

Im just hoping I dont get REALLY attached to anything...right now Im like "oh thats pretty, Id like that" but I havent yet been like "OH I LOVE THAT, I NEED THAT!!" - thats when I will really have a problem!!


----------



## goodtaste

Keepallboi said:


> I totally feel your pain !!! I JUST bought my sac plat and vernis zippy wallet and Im already onto the next thing !!! UGH I seriously needed to be banned from LV and from TPF....but what would I do without TPF???? LOL
> 
> Im just hoping I dont get REALLY attached to anything...right now Im like "oh thats pretty, Id like that" but I havent yet been like "OH I LOVE THAT, I NEED THAT!!" - thats when I will really have a problem!!


 

Sounds like you need to join us on the darker side....FACEBOOK! :giggles:


----------



## goodtaste

basicandorganic said:


> ...I cheated on LV today with Balenciaga. The service at LV was me and they were sold out of the Trevi PM so I went over the Balenciaga (it was a counter at HR, not a seperate store and no one was working there) and bought a city. I only bought the city because even though they didn't have the colour I wanted, the lady spent about 20 minutes checking places for me and finally found me the bag I wanted (it had JUST come in)!
> 
> SORRY LOUIS


 
Hope you still get the Trevi PM, the whole bag is just tdf!


----------



## floriade

basicandorganic said:


> ...I cheated on LV today with Balenciaga. The service at LV was me and they were sold out of the Trevi PM so I went over the Balenciaga (it was a counter at HR, not a seperate store and no one was working there) and bought a city. I only bought the city because even though they didn't have the colour I wanted, the lady spent about 20 minutes checking places for me and finally found me the bag I wanted (it had JUST come in)!
> 
> SORRY LOUIS



I've cheated few times with balenciaga and Chanel!
After all, variety is always good


----------



## Gyioia

I have a question, and I ll be very grateful for your help.
I d like to buy a belt as a gift for my friend but I ll buy it in Madrid on a trip. What I wonder is if I could make exchange if she wouldn t like it in Vienna or Rome? And for  how long time can I make exchange?
tia


----------



## Rolexa

I am so excited I just received my monogrammed 30 Speedy!


----------



## Material_Grl

Rolexa said:


> I am so excited I just received my monogrammed 30 Speedy!


 
Yay!  Post a pic!  I'm actually considering getting something in mon mono too so I was playing around with colours on the site yesterday


----------



## Keepallboi

Material_Grl said:


> Yay!  Post a pic!  I'm actually considering getting something in mon mono too so I was playing around with colours on the site yesterday



They need to release the SLGs now !!! I want one !!!


----------



## elleestbelle

Material_Grl said:


> Yay!  Post a pic! I'm actually considering getting something in mon mono too so I was playing around with colours on the site yesterday


 


Keepallboi said:


> They need to release the SLGs now !!! I want one !!!


 
i know what you guys mean!  i am dying to get a mon mono agenda!  i hope that they will do that for the MM size


----------



## viewwing

I've been thinking about the vernis alma for a while now, but am afraid it won't get as much use as my speedys. They are both handheld bags after all n I have already 3 speedys! But the vernis alma is soooo pretty! Sigh... What to do?


----------



## Material_Grl

viewwing said:


> I've been thinking about the vernis alma for a while now, but am afraid it won't get as much use as my speedys. They are both handheld bags after all n I have already 3 speedys! But the vernis alma is soooo pretty! Sigh... What to do?


 
I think you've been obsessing over it for a while now... which means you really want one.  If you think you can force yourself to use it at least once every 2 weeks, then it's worth it 

I want one too... but when I tried them on at the store, I didn't feel like I NEEDED to bring it home right at that time... so I think I can wait and get some other things before getting one... but I know I want one for sure... just don't feel in any kind of rush for it right now.


----------



## Ana Noonsh

Hello LV ppl 

I need your help 

Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )

Any suggestion? <<< Does not nessassery have to be an LV


----------



## myqueen

hello ladies & gentlemen,

i'm a new member in tPF and i want to buy my first LV. ii want to use it everyday bag. maybe i'll back to university for Msc degree. therefore i think that  it must be large bag.

but i didn't decide to which one. i made a list possible LVs. i need your suggests... 

PS. i'm 160 cm, 47kg...

My list is here;

Neverfull GM (Damier Azur... i think it's for summer. 'cause not zipped. i'm not sure that i want)
Speedy 35 with shoulder strap ( Monogram )
palermo GM (monogram)
estrela MM (monogram)
tivoli GM (monogram)


----------



## 1PrettyTay

About 10 years ago my cousin from Enlgand gave my other cousin a Louis Vuitton purse and told her it was the real deal. It even came with a coin purse inside. About six month my aunt was giving the bag away because my cousin never wore it and it was just taking up space. I insisted she give the bag to me and that is exactly what she did. Lately I noticed little things about the bag that was differnet from others like both sides of the purse the LV was facing right side up. I didnt some reserach and got mixed information so now I am totally confused. Is my bad different because it is old and was mad on Europe or is it fake? :/


----------



## 1PrettyTay

This is other pics


----------



## Material_Grl

Ana Noonsh said:


> Hello LV ppl
> 
> I need your help
> 
> Am considering a new bag (smth from 2200 $ and UP )
> 
> Any suggestion? <<< Does not nessassery have to be an LV


 
What kind of bag are you looking for?  Shoulder bag?  Hand carry?  Canvas?  Leather?

For your price range, I would say a leather bag such as an Empreinte Artsy... or a Mahina L, or an Antheia Ixia!


----------



## Material_Grl

myqueen said:


> hello ladies & gentlemen,
> 
> i'm a new member in tPF and i want to buy my first LV. ii want to use it everyday bag. maybe i'll back to university for Msc degree. therefore i think that it must be large bag.
> 
> but i didn't decide to which one. i made a list possible LVs. i need your suggests...
> 
> PS. i'm 160 cm, 47kg...
> 
> My list is here;
> 
> Neverfull GM (Damier Azur... i think it's for summer. 'cause not zipped. i'm not sure that i want)
> Speedy 35 with shoulder strap ( Monogram )
> palermo GM (monogram)
> estrela MM (monogram)
> tivoli GM (monogram)


 
If you're going to be using it for school, I would suggest the Neverfull GM in monogram.  But for everyday, I think the Speedy 35 with strap is a great option.


----------



## Material_Grl

1PrettyTay said:


> About 10 years ago my cousin from Enlgand gave my other cousin a Louis Vuitton purse and told her it was the real deal. It even came with a coin purse inside. About six month my aunt was giving the bag away because my cousin never wore it and it was just taking up space. I insisted she give the bag to me and that is exactly what she did. Lately I noticed little things about the bag that was differnet from others like both sides of the purse the LV was facing right side up. I didnt some reserach and got mixed information so now I am totally confused. Is my bad different because it is old and was mad on Europe or is it fake? :/


 
Sorry, it's a fake.


----------



## 1PrettyTay

Material_Grl said:


> Sorry, it's a fake.


 

Yea i figured that. Thanks


----------



## myqueen

thank you Material-Girl...  I will buy neverfull gm monogram and speedy 35 strap (maybe without strap 'cause it's cheaper than with strap)... If i do that i will buy two LVs


----------



## rhogiela

I recently sold some bags and have the perfect amount to buy a Palermo GM.  Yay!   I've been loving this bag for years but never bought it because: 1) trying to save money (aren't we all constantly trying to do this), and 2) because I felt I didn't need it.  I still don't _need _the bag but find it would be a great work bag and future diaper bag.

My only problem is pulling the trigger.  I've literally thought about this bag every day for the past few weeks and have been wavering as I feel really guilty about spending the money instead of saving it in this economy.  

Do any of you deal with this?  And what do you usually decide?  Please help!


----------



## erica_cfu

rhogiela said:


> I recently sold some bags and have the perfect amount to buy a Palermo GM.  Yay!   I've been loving this bag for years but never bought it because: 1) trying to save money (aren't we all constantly trying to do this), and 2) because I felt I didn't need it.  I still don't _need _the bag but find it would be a great work bag and future diaper bag.
> 
> My only problem is pulling the trigger.  I've literally thought about this bag every day for the past few weeks and have been wavering as I feel really guilty about spending the money instead of saving it in this economy.
> 
> Do any of you deal with this?  And what do you usually decide?  Please help!



i constantly deal with this.. i try to analyze the reasons i need/love the bag and if i will use it. in this case i am an enabler. i looove my palermo gm i haven' t regret buying her and while on my shoulders i catch myself admiring her.. i say go for it!


----------



## rhogiela

okay, so I admit to posting in this thread precisely for this reason:  to have someone enable me!  

How's your palermo aging?!  So excited!



erica_cfu said:


> i constantly deal with this.. i try to analyze the reasons i need/love the bag and if i will use it. in this case i am an enabler. i looove my palermo gm i haven' t regret buying her and while on my shoulders i catch myself admiring her.. i say go for it!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

rhogiela said:


> I recently sold some bags and have the perfect amount to buy a Palermo GM. Yay! I've been loving this bag for years but never bought it because: 1) trying to save money (aren't we all constantly trying to do this), and 2) because I felt I didn't need it. I still don't _need _the bag but find it would be a great work bag and future diaper bag.
> 
> My only problem is pulling the trigger. I've literally thought about this bag every day for the past few weeks and have been wavering as I feel really guilty about spending the money instead of saving it in this economy.
> 
> Do any of you deal with this? And what do you usually decide? Please help!


 
*Absolutely.  It's a pricey investment, and sometimes it takes a while to finally make the purchase.  And I enjoy the time thinking about it~!~  And I always leave it in the box/bag for 2 weeks without using it just to be "sure". *


----------



## erica_cfu

rhogiela said:


> okay, so I admit to posting in this thread precisely for this reason:  to have someone enable me!
> 
> How's your palermo aging?!  So excited![/QUO
> 
> well, i bought it quite recently (may) and i've been using my azur bag during summer so it's not aging yet. But i started using it some days now and it's a great bag!!i enjoy wearing it so much. i use it every day now as my work horse (i like big bags) but even for traveling you cannot imagine what you can fit inside! and the zipper is a plus and the hardware is beautiful.. i think i will enjoy it for years to come. well, i know, it's the most expensive bag in my wardrobe but it's totally worth it.


----------



## rhogiela

so...stopped by the LV store at South Coast Plaza on my way home and bought the PALERMO GM!!!!  

I admit that I walked in and looked at a few other bags *just to make sure* that the Palermo was exactly what I wanted...and it was!  Fastest LV transaction ever...in and out in 15 minutes!  (I was underwhelmed with the service, but whatever.)

YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!


----------



## Material_Grl

^^ Congrats!  Pics please!


----------



## myqueen

Material_Grl said:


> If you're going to be using it for school, I would suggest the Neverfull GM in monogram.  But for everyday, I think the Speedy 35 with strap is a great option.



thank you Material_Grl... i think i can buy both speedy 35 without strap (it's cheaper than with strap) and Neverfull GM.


----------



## Material_Grl

myqueen said:


> thank you Material_Grl... i think i can buy both speedy 35 without strap (it's cheaper than with strap) and Neverfull GM.


 
If you like the look of the Speedy with the strap, I think it's well worth the extra money for it just in case you want to wear it on your shoulder.  The Speedy 35 will get heavy if you decide to load it up with stuff.

Actually, have you considered the Delightful?  I think the MM size would be a great compromise and you can use it for both everyday and for school.  The wider strap will be a lot more comfy on your shoulder than the NF.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

rhogiela said:


> so...stopped by the LV store at South Coast Plaza on my way home and bought the PALERMO GM!!!!
> 
> I admit that I walked in and looked at a few other bags *just to make sure* that the Palermo was exactly what I wanted...and it was!  Fastest LV transaction ever...in and out in 15 minutes!  (I was underwhelmed with the service, but whatever.)
> 
> YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!



Congrats


----------



## trumanfinn

I just found this!

Chat thread, how fun!

Well, I just got my new neo, and finally decided to carry it today- I ironed a cute maxi dress and was going to get a little dolled up to carry it, but before I left the house the sky opened and we had a monsoon. So...another speedy day for me!


----------



## Material_Grl

^^ Wow, lucky it happened BEFORE you left and not during!  Love that neo of yours... Have you seen the Eden one?  Soooo gorgeous...


----------



## elleestbelle

rhogiela said:


> so...stopped by the LV store at South Coast Plaza on my way home and bought the PALERMO GM!!!!
> 
> I admit that I walked in and looked at a few other bags *just to make sure* that the Palermo was exactly what I wanted...and it was!  Fastest LV transaction ever...in and out in 15 minutes!  (I was underwhelmed with the service, but whatever.)
> 
> YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!



Hooray!!! Congrats on finally getting the palermo you have been wantong! Cannot wait to see pix!!


----------



## rhogiela

Thanks!!!



elleestbelle said:


> Hooray!!! Congrats on finally getting the palermo you have been wantong! Cannot wait to see pix!!


----------



## trumanfinn

congrats!!!! i haven't gone back to read everything, but it looks like you got a palermo...sweeeeet!!!!


----------



## viewwing

Ok ppl... Amarante or blue infini vernis alma?


----------



## Iduna

viewwing said:


> Ok ppl... Amarante or blue infini vernis alma?


 
oh gosh I have the same issue. thought about this the last couple of weeks and it's so hard. so I'm not the only one

def want a vernis alma till X-Mas. I came to the conclusion that I more lean towards the blue infini because I really love this shiny navy color and it would be easier to combine with my clothes.


----------



## Totz87

viewwing said:


> Ok ppl... Amarante or blue infini vernis alma?


 i prefer amarante.. i love how she turn on sunlight in a deep rich cranberry


----------



## unicahija_89

hi bellas! my mom is going to greece this week, since LV's here in my country is so expensive,so i asked my mom to buy me stuffs (keepall 60, mini pochette and bloomsbury pm). is the price the same with  countries like spain,uk or france? anyone here from greece? thanks a bunch!


----------



## Iduna

unicahija_89 said:


> hi bellas! my mom is going to greece this week, since LV's here in my country is so expensive,so i asked my mom to buy me stuffs (keepall 60, mini pochette and bloomsbury pm). is the price the same with countries like spain,uk or france? anyone here from greece? thanks a bunch!


 
it's not the same. in france the prices are the "cheapest". but it is only a small difference to the other countries........only 5 to 15 euros more in Spain, Germany, etc(depends on the item)....it should be the same in Greece I think...


----------



## unicahija_89

Iduna said:


> it's not the same. in france the prices are the "cheapest". but it is only a small difference to the other countries........only 5 to 15 euros more in Spain, Germany, etc(depends on the item)....it should be the same in Greece I think...



thanks!!!!


----------



## Material_Grl

viewwing said:


> Ok ppl... Amarante or blue infini vernis alma?



I compared them side by side and I like the amarante more.


----------



## pluckygirl

Can someone answer this question for me. When did Louis Vuitton quit making the really nice cotton dustbags?  My new purse bought at the Honolulu store came with a very rough cotton bag and the tag inside the dustbags says "made in India" instead of made in Italy.  Just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## CookieLady

viewwing said:


> Ok ppl... Amarante or blue infini vernis alma?



Blue Infini! Love classic navy with a shimmer.


----------



## ivonna

viewwing said:


> Ok ppl... Amarante or blue infini vernis alma?


 I just got mine in Bleu Infini a few days ago and love the color! I had been waiting for it as they had to order this color for me.  Before making the final plunge, I compared it with other colors, including the new givre, and decided to stick with my original choice. And I am super happy I did


----------



## viewwing

Arg I still can't decide. Is amarante a neutral? Since it's almost black I assume it goes with everything?


----------



## erica_cfu

unicahija_89 said:


> hi bellas! my mom is going to greece this week, since LV's here in my country is so expensive,so i asked my mom to buy me stuffs (keepall 60, mini pochette and bloomsbury pm). is the price the same with  countries like spain,uk or france? anyone here from greece? thanks a bunch!



well, the prices are a bit higher than the italian ones. but you know it depends on the price of the product. if it's about small leather goods then the difference it's meaningless, about 15 euros or so, but if the bag is an expensive one then the difference rises. hope this helps.!


----------



## Material_Grl

viewwing said:


> Arg I still can't decide. Is amarante a neutral? Since it's almost black I assume it goes with everything?


 
Yes I think both the amarante and bleu infini will go with everything... take your time to decide!  No need to rush it.... Besides, this is the fun part!  Once you have it, you'll be oogling over another bag soon enough!


----------



## Material_Grl

pluckygirl said:


> Can someone answer this question for me. When did Louis Vuitton quit making the really nice cotton dustbags? My new purse bought at the Honolulu store came with a very rough cotton bag and the tag inside the dustbags says "made in India" instead of made in Italy. Just curious. Thanks!


 
I've noticed some of mine are made in India too... I was hoping the rough ones would soften up?  Not sure...


----------



## Jagger

x


----------



## Material_Grl

Jagger said:


> x


 
Welcome!  Nope, sorry no selling allowed on here...


----------



## 2211118

I'd like to ask that is this normal for LV belts?
here is the link of the item,
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a389/anshun/lvbelt.png


----------



## merekat703

For a 10 yr reunion should I use white MC speedy 30 or Ebene damer speedy 30?


----------



## Addy

merekat703 said:


> For a 10 yr reunion should I use white MC speedy 30 or Ebene damer speedy 30?



White MC


----------



## merekat703

Addy said:


> White MC


 Thanks!


----------



## Althea G.

Went to the LV store at Topanga today to get the new filler for my agenda. The filler was in the the SAs forgot where they put it, so it took a few minutes! But that was ok, since it gave me time to gaze at all the bags I can't buy until my ban is over!


----------



## elleestbelle

merekat703 said:


> For a 10 yr reunion should I use white MC speedy 30 or Ebene damer speedy 30?


 
hands down, white MC!


----------



## viewwing

How to clean speedy handles? I don't mind nice honeyed patina, but dirt is yucks!


----------



## bugn

I can't wait until my temporary time period is over. I want to post a picture on my profile and have a siggy too..... :tpfrox:


----------



## calipursegal

merekat703 said:


> For a 10 yr reunion should I use white MC speedy 30 or Ebene damer speedy 30?


One vote for Ebene. For some reason I picture people standing around holding their drinks and little plates of food at a reunion. Ebene is safe in regards to accidental spills or other food/drink disasters.


----------



## merekat703

calipursegal said:


> One vote for Ebene. For some reason I picture people standing around holding their drinks and little plates of food at a reunion. Ebene is safe in regards to accidental spills or other food/drink disasters.



eep I would die if some thing spilt! Its a small country town so they will probably assume either is fake


----------



## needlv

merekat703 said:


> eep I would die if some thing spilt! Its a small country town so they will probably assume either is fake


 
Another vote for ebene! so pretty!


----------



## bugn

I can't make a new thread because I havn't been here for 5 days! Grr!!!

But anyway... help please......

Okay, my very first LV was going to be the Mezzo, I am just waiting for the call its in. In the meanwhile I went ahead and bought a preloved Luco from fashionphile. I got it for $795.
Well it came today and yes physically its a beautiful bag, the seams are lined up perfect it had been well taken care of. Stitching is good, inside, etc...

BUT its soooo stiff! I mean its like a lawn chair hanging off my shoulder.
Is all the canvas like this?
I love a soft squishy bag that moves w/ my body.

Will the Mezzo be soft and squishy or rigid and firm like this Luco?
Would I be more happy with a speedy?

Please help.... Im kind of disappointed. 
It makes me wonder am I not a LV girl and should just stick to my Juicy Couture?

XOXO


----------



## Material_Grl

^^ Maybe the Totally would have been a better choice for you.  It's really soft and smooshy.


----------



## bugn

bugn said:


> I can't make a new thread because I havn't been here for 5 days! Grr!!!
> 
> But anyway... help please......
> 
> Okay, my very first LV was going to be the Mezzo, I am just waiting for the call its in. In the meanwhile I went ahead and bought a preloved Luco from fashionphile. I got it for $795.
> Well it came today and yes physically its a beautiful bag, the seams are lined up perfect it had been well taken care of. Stitching is good, inside, etc...
> 
> BUT its soooo stiff! I mean its like a lawn chair hanging off my shoulder.
> Is all the canvas like this?
> I love a soft squishy bag that moves w/ my body.
> 
> Will the Mezzo be soft and squishy or rigid and firm like this Luco?
> Would I be more happy with a speedy?
> 
> Please help.... Im kind of disappointed.
> It makes me wonder am I not a LV girl and should just stick to my Juicy Couture?
> 
> XOXO


I used it today... hubby seems to like it. I describe it as more of a briefcase. It's just so rigid. I just need to go to LV (maybe tomorrow) and touch all the bags.


----------



## LVBAG999

I was lucky enough to find a cabas mezzo ( angelina jolie bag) and scooped it up from the LV store just a few days ago. Some friends have said to put it on ebay.  Any idea what price i should ask.  Its still in the box.


----------



## Alina1988

Hello Ladies!! Good morning, raining today, but happy, because so hot with sun the whole month.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*Check out this website ~
http://lifestylesdefined.com/the-lou...-another-look/

This person has lifted pictures off TPF ~ just a reminder to be very careful when you post pictures of yourself with your bags in modeling poses. You never know where the pictures will end up*


----------



## znzngo

bugn said:


> I used it today... hubby seems to like it. I describe it as more of a briefcase. It's just so rigid. I just need to go to LV (maybe tomorrow) and touch all the bags.


hmmm....did you buy this at the LV website? the canvas is not suppose to feel stiff or rigid as you described it. Take it back to the boutique and see if you can exchange it with something else.  Goodluck!


----------



## znzngo

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Check out this website ~
> http://lifestylesdefined.com/the-lou...-another-look/
> 
> This person has lifted pictures off TPF ~ just a reminder to be very careful when you post pictures of yourself with your bags in modeling poses. You never know where the pictures will end up*


There is nothing there...They must have taken it down already which is a good thing!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

znzngo said:


> There is nothing there...They must have taken it down already which is a good thing!


 

*It was there earlier this afternoon.  About 10 pictures of the illustration line taken right off TPF.  But I see that it's no longer available.*


----------



## CookieLady

lovethe1urwith said:


> *It was there earlier this afternoon.  About 10 pictures of the illustration line taken right off TPF.  But I see that it's no longer available.*



Thanks for the heads up. We're the ones stolen water marked? I can never be arsed doing it, but if it helps them from being stolen I guess I'll have to do it


----------



## lovethe1urwith

CookieLady said:


> Thanks for the heads up. We're the ones stolen water marked? I can never be arsed doing it, but if it helps them from being stolen I guess I'll have to do it


 
*I didn't look that closely, sorry~!  But I recognized all the pictures from TPF because I have been drooling over this line through the threads.  What really concerns me is that so many people post pictures of themselves with their new bags (and we LOVE to see them~!).  I would be worried about these faces showing up somewhere.  Maybe it would be better if you want to post a picture, you block out your face.  Just my thoughts.*


----------



## unicahija_89

hi guys! what's the meaning of SLG?  thanks a bunch!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

unicahija_89 said:


> hi guys! what's the meaning of SLG?  thanks a bunch!


 

*Small leather goods ~ I had to ask as well~!*


----------



## unicahija_89

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Small leather goods ~ I had to ask as well~!*



thanks a bunch!


----------



## bugn

Hmm... whats the story on the Sharon Stone bag? I just saw it in latest arrivals in yoogi's closet. Anyone know? Like did she design more than one? Was it popular? How many were made? etc...
It's called: Louis Vuitton Limited Edition Monogram Canvas Amfar Sharon Stone Bag


----------



## bugn

znzngo said:


> hmmm....did you buy this at the LV website? the canvas is not suppose to feel stiff or rigid as you described it. Take it back to the boutique and see if you can exchange it with something else.  Goodluck!



I'm sorry I meant the structure of the bag. The canvas is the same as all the rest. It was just different to get use to when your use to soft leather. I have used the bag for several days now and I love it. It really is a nice bag. I guess I am weird about change. 

XOXO


----------



## Totz87

i want another shoulder bag in ebene, what do you think of trevi and sistine pm???


----------



## Iduna

I'm now ready for a bigger purchase and a more dressier purse which one would you buy first? 

Vernis Alma PM or Chanel PST???? I can't decide...


----------



## charleston-mom

Iduna said:


> I'm now ready for a bigger purchase and a more dressier purse which one would you buy first?
> 
> Vernis Alma PM or Chanel PST???? I can't decide...


 
I honestly would buy the Alma, simply because the quality on Chanel has gone downhill SO much.  Now if you can get a preloved older one, that's another story.  But of the two because of the quality issue and the unbelievably high price of Chanel these days (and that I don't think the quality matches the price), I would get the Vernis Alma.


----------



## Keepallboi

charleston-mom said:


> I honestly would buy the Alma, simply because the quality on Chanel has gone downhill SO much.  Now if you can get a preloved older one, that's another story.  But of the two because of the quality issue and the unbelievably high price of Chanel these days (and that I don't think the quality matches the price), I would get the Vernis Alma.





Iduna said:


> I'm now ready for a bigger purchase and a more dressier purse which one would you buy first?
> 
> Vernis Alma PM or Chanel PST???? I can't decide...



Id vote for Vernis Alma just based on look! I dont know about the quality of Chanel, but I'd trust *Charleston-Mom* on this!

I love the looks of the vernis alma, especially in Bleu Infini!!! I want that bag myself (though not sure if I'd use it, I like open top bags, but I just love looking at it!)


----------



## Iduna

charleston-mom said:


> I honestly would buy the Alma, simply because the quality on Chanel has gone downhill SO much. Now if you can get a preloved older one, that's another story. But of the two because of the quality issue and the unbelievably high price of Chanel these days (and that I don't think the quality matches the price), I would get the Vernis Alma.


 
thank you very much for your answer! I really was leaning more towards the alma because I'm so hooked on the shiny patent leather. but I like the look of the chanel PST also. 

but you are right.....although I bought a chanel woc and love it, I am really not 100% in love with the brand. LV is still convincing me a bit more because of the variety of products and quality. I only thought about having some variety in my collection but I think I am too much in LVoe and stay with LV!


----------



## Iduna

Keepallboi said:


> Id vote for Vernis Alma just based on look! I dont know about the quality of Chanel, but I'd trust *Charleston-Mom* on this!
> 
> I love the looks of the vernis alma, especially in Bleu Infini!!! I want that bag myself (though not sure if I'd use it, I like open top bags, but I just love looking at it!)


 
thank you! I am also in love with the bleu infini alma and I think I can't get it out of my head as I am crazy about patent leather bags it really looks gorgeous and elegant!


----------



## znzngo

Totz87 said:


> i want another shoulder bag in ebene, what do you think of trevi and sistine pm???


I was browsing at the website today and notice a new style of Ebene handbag Westminster...It's pretty nice  

Of course it's not Trevi or Sistina... Both are super Gorge and hard to choose from


----------



## dlf

Hi!

I bought a Louis Vuitton key pouch (Damier Azur) for my LV-bag and now I'm having a little problem here. I cannot get the lock open! It should open, right?  I tried to push and pull, even push those little round parts of the lock.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

I hope I can verbalize this correctly...pull down on the levered side so it separates from the main clip and pull away.  Does that help?


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Here's what it looks like open...


----------



## dlf

Thank you MustLuvDogs! I was trying to open the clip from the wrong side...


----------



## dlf

Oh this can't be true! I still don't know how to open the clip. It's either broken or I'm more stupid than I thought. Need to take a deep breath and try once again - and head to LV-store if it stays closed. But thanks again for the picture, now I can stop trying to push the upper joint.


----------



## Keepallboi

dlf said:


> Oh this can't be true! I still don't know how to open the clip. It's either broken or I'm more stupid than I thought. Need to take a deep breath and try once again - and head to LV-store if it stays closed. But thanks again for the picture, now I can stop trying to push the upper joint.



Dont worry I had troubles with mine at first....once you understand how it opens, its so much easier. Go and as if you really cant open it and have them show you how...if they just open it for you and dont show you, then you wont know how to do it.

I may not explain it properly, but basically you push the side that opens up and away from the chain, then it pops open. it doesnt just come open by force, its not press fitted in there. Maybe this diagram I have drawn will help.

So the first one shows how you open it. Step 1 is pushing the opening piece away from the chain, step 2 is swinging it open

Second image shows how the interior of the clip works. The piece that swings open has a "female" end" to it and the base of the clip has a "male end" thus when its closed, the male end is inside the female end. This is why you have to push it up first, so that the female and male ends separate and you can thing swing the clip open. 

I hope this makes sense and I hope this helps! If anyone can explain it better, please do (and pardon my male/female analogy, it makes sense to me bc its the same terms used for electric plugs - male/female ends of plugs)


----------



## dlf

Thanks for the drawing! I got it open. It's not very intuitive mechanism!  This is a super friendly forum, thank you for helping with this irritating problem.


----------



## Keepallboi

dlf said:


> Thanks for the drawing! I got it open. It's not very intuitive mechanism!  This is a super friendly forum, thank you for helping with this irritating problem.



glad it helped. ya its not very intuitive ... but once you get it, its like "oohhh duh" hahaha I literally was like "omg how did I not get this???" so dont worry you arent the only one.


----------



## tnguyen87

Do you guys think that I can buy the Baxter Dog Carrier bag only for a purse? I actually think it's cute but will it be weird?


----------



## charleston-mom

tnguyen87 said:


> Do you guys think that I can buy the Baxter Dog Carrier bag only for a purse? I actually think it's cute but will it be weird?


 
I think it would look like you were carrying a dog carrier for a purse.  I'm afraid people might ask to see your dog.


----------



## Keepallboi

so i got temporarily hooked on getting a birkin. I had it all planned out...5 yrs, saving a bit each month, have enough for the birkin, go to Montreal Hermes and get one (hopefully). Well now I realize that although I love the bag, and still want one, I think I would get it much later in life (im only 22). I'll look at getting it in my 30s when i've got a house of my own, paying down my mortgage, good job etc etc etc. Yes I could save for a while and afford it sooner than later, but this is my minds current conclusion, birkin not now.....10 year plan instead (start saving in 5-7 yrs).

So now I am back to LV....honestly I prefer the LV subforum (I feel more comfortable here, i know the lingo, I know the product, I like the product - I really only like the birkin, not a fan of many other hermes pieces). Anyways, now that Im back, I've got the itch again...uhhhh ohhhh....My self imposed ban lasted me all of 1 month and 10 days (and counting bc I havent bought yet)!!!! I am loving the artsy MM Empreinte Infini and am looking at saving for it and getting it sometime before December from my lovely SA Matthew at LV Bloor HR. But problem is, I WANT IT NOW !!! hahaha. oh how this forum is such an enabler at times *sigh*


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Keepallboi said:


> so i got temporarily hooked on getting a birkin. I had it all planned out...5 yrs, saving a bit each month, have enough for the birkin, go to Montreal Hermes and get one (hopefully). Well now I realize that although I love the bag, and still want one, I think I would get it much later in life (im only 22). I'll look at getting it in my 30s when i've got a house of my own, paying down my mortgage, good job etc etc etc. Yes I could save for a while and afford it sooner than later, but this is my minds current conclusion, birkin not now.....10 year plan instead (start saving in 5-7 yrs).
> 
> So now I am back to LV....honestly I prefer the LV subforum (I feel more comfortable here, i know the lingo, I know the product, I like the product - I really only like the birkin, not a fan of many other hermes pieces). Anyways, now that Im back, I've got the itch again...uhhhh ohhhh....My self imposed ban lasted me all of 1 month and 10 days (and counting bc I havent bought yet)!!!! I am loving the artsy MM Empreinte Infini and am looking at saving for it and getting it sometime before December from my lovely SA Matthew at LV Bloor HR. But problem is, I WANT IT NOW !!! hahaha. oh how this forum is such an enabler at times *sigh*



I know how you feel! If they made the Artsy Empreinte in a GM size, I'd be all over it!


----------



## Keepallboi

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I know how you feel! If they made the Artsy Empreinte in a GM size, I'd be all over it!



you dont like the MM?? too small?

Is the MM comparable to the NF GM size ??


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Keepallboi said:


> you dont like the MM?? too small?
> 
> Is the MM comparable to the NF GM size ??



 don't mind me... I am just partial to GM sizes. I love a HUGE bag. The Artsy MM would be small on me I think. Sometimes I think looking at the dimensions online can misconstrue the way a bag might look in person. I know have looked some dimensions before and then saw the bag in person and thought it was smaller or bigger than the dimensions made it seem like.


----------



## Keepallboi

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> don't mind me... I am just partial to GM sizes. I love a HUGE bag. The Artsy MM would be small on me I think. Sometimes I think looking at the dimensions online can misconstrue the way a bag might look in person. I know have looked some dimensions before and then saw the bag in person and thought it was smaller or bigger than the dimensions made it seem like.



hmmmm so wait have you tried the artsy MM empreinte? how tall are you? sorry to ask, but Male or female? thanks! It helps with reference!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Keepallboi said:


> hmmmm so wait have you tried the artsy MM empreinte? how tall are you? sorry to ask, but Male or female? thanks! It helps with reference!



I have tried on the Monogram Artsy MM and GM. I am a male that is 6'0" ft tall.


----------



## Keepallboi

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I have tried on the Monogram Artsy MM and GM. I am a male that is 6'0" ft tall.



Im 6ft too and slender....you thought MM was too small?


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Keepallboi said:


> Im 6ft too and slender....you thought MM was too small?



I would not say that ... I am just biased to GM size bags. Does that make sense? I think you should try it on, before buying it.


----------



## Keepallboi

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I would not say that ... I am just biased to GM size bags. Does that make sense? I think you should try it on, before buying it.



is the MM size comparable to neverfull GM>???


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Keepallboi said:


> is the MM size comparable to neverfull GM>???



I don't really remember to be honest. I tried the Artsy on when it first came out.


----------



## Stacy31

OnMyMiNd04 said:


> I don't really remember to be honest. I tried the Artsy on when it first came out.


 

Are you asking if the artsy MM is comparable in size to the NF GM? If so, the measurements are:

Artsy MM= 18.1 X 12.6 X 9.4

NF GM= 15.7 X 13 X 7.9


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

Stacy31 said:


> Are you asking if the artsy MM is comparable in size to the NF GM? If so, the measurements are:
> 
> Artsy MM= 18.1 X 12.6 X 9.4
> 
> NF GM= 15.7 X 13 X 7.9



Thanks hon! I think that that will help *keepallboi* quite a bit.


----------



## peachylv

charleston-mom said:


> I think it would look like you were carrying a dog carrier for a purse.  I'm afraid people might ask to see your dog.



I promise I was not laughing at the poster to whom you responded, but I just could not help but laugh when I read your response.  I don't think the two glasses of wine I imbibed while out to dinner with DH helped.


----------



## Keepallboi

Stacy31 said:


> Are you asking if the artsy MM is comparable in size to the NF GM? If so, the measurements are:
> 
> Artsy MM= 18.1 X 12.6 X 9.4
> 
> NF GM= 15.7 X 13 X 7.9





OnMyMiNd04 said:


> Thanks hon! I think that that will help *keepallboi* quite a bit.




Thanks! I just wonder how it looks being worn; a visual comparison.


----------



## Claud23

Hi! I have one quick question regarding a detail on the monogram alma bag, do some almas have 5 vertical stitching on the heatstamp on the side of the bag? I had one with 6 and I just recently bought one with only 5. Dimension of the bag is approx. height 23.5cm width 30cm depth 16cm. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tbabytiger

wow that is a nice bag


----------



## CookieLady

Claud23 said:


> Hi! I have one quick question regarding a detail on the monogram alma bag, do some almas have 5 vertical stitching on the heatstamp on the side of the bag? I had one with 6 and I just recently bought one with only 5. Dimension of the bag is approx. height 23.5cm width 30cm depth 16cm. Can anyone help?


 
Hi Claud, the lovely ladies in the Authenticate This thread will be able to help you. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-706422.html

Read post 1 to ensure you have what is required, and congrats on your Alma


----------



## Tbabytiger

This will be my first time buying a LV bag. Which styles do you recommend? I am just 5'1'' tall n petite size. I was thinking about the tivoli, but the GM is kinda too big and the pm is small. Please help! Thanks a lot!


----------



## LilyXie

Palermo PM maybe?


----------



## Tbabytiger

Palermo looks pretty good. will check that out. Thanks Lily!


----------



## jamidee

I'm not sure where to ask this, but yesterday I was driving with my LV Horizontal Lockit next to me in the passenger seat. I was drinking a protein shake on my way to the gym. Well, the car in front me slammed on his breaks and I had to causing my protein shake to spill all over my seat. The fabric soaked it up and caused it to go on the bottom leather of my bag. It's dark brown now. I tried to wipe it, but it looks stained. Is there any way to clean this? It's so ugly!


----------



## Keepallboi

jamidee said:


> I'm not sure where to ask this, but yesterday I was driving with my LV Horizontal Lockit next to me in the passenger seat. I was drinking a protein shake on my way to the gym. Well, the car in front me slammed on his breaks and I had to causing my protein shake to spill all over my seat. The fabric soaked it up and caused it to go on the bottom leather of my bag. It's dark brown now. I tried to wipe it, but it looks stained. Is there any way to clean this? It's so ugly!



Ive used baby wipes to clean my vach before. Others have used Mr Clean Magic Eraser. I would try the baby wipes first, then try the magic eraser (try it in one spot first that isnt visible to test it out). You could try looking in the LV Rescue Clubhouse for ideas on cleaning dirty bags.


----------



## leila1979

hello everyone, I am new


----------



## msmac1

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## Dior Addict

Hello! 
I hope this is the right place to ask this, although usually a Dior Addict, I've recently become very attached to my off-white epi speedy and from everyday use it's become a little dirty. Can you advice on how to clean it? I've heard a magic eraser will work but wanted to consult the pros first. Thank you!


----------



## CookieLady

Dior Addict said:


> Hello!
> I hope this is the right place to ask this, although usually a Dior Addict, I've recently become very attached to my off-white epi speedy and from everyday use it's become a little dirty. Can you advice on how to clean it? I've heard a magic eraser will work but wanted to consult the pros first. Thank you!


 
Hi 

I'd start with Fragrance & Alcohol free baby wipes first. I can usually get most things off my Epi Speedy with that!


----------



## Dior Addict

CookieLady said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd start with Fragrance & Alcohol free baby wipes first. I can usually get most things off my Epi Speedy with that!



Thank you! I'll give that a try, it's really not bad, just a little dirty...


----------



## tnguyen87

I love the Fleur d'Epi Bag charm but cannot bring myself to spend $445 + tax for it. 
Sorry! Just ranting because my husband says it is out of the question on me getting it as a four year anniversary gift.


----------



## anasanfran

I love these LV bags for Blythe and Barbie dolls for sale on Etsy. They really open too! Too cute!


----------



## Bag-a-holic23

Hi there folks, where do you buy your base shapers? I see some on Ebay. Do you recommend any sellers in particular? Thanks for your help!


----------



## lovely64

Hi, I´m usually not in the LV forum, but didn´t know where to post this. Does anyone know the name of this model? I can´t for the life of me remember what it´s called. Sorry if this is the wrong place.


----------



## CookieLady

lovely64 said:


> Hi, I´m usually not in the LV forum, but didn´t know where to post this. Does anyone know the name of this model? I can´t for the life of me remember what it´s called. Sorry if this is the wrong place.



I'm fairly sure it's a Musette Salsa, I may be wrong though!


----------



## lovely64

CookieLady said:


> I'm fairly sure it's a Musette Salsa, I may be wrong though!


 Thanks. Yes, now I remember!


----------



## bugn

Sooooooooooo other than my fashionphile preloved Luco LV handbag, I had been waiting for the Cabas Mezzo (on a waitlist) so its been a month and in all that time I have been deciding on 3 different bags. Mezzo, Artsy or Speedy 35. Well... LV called the other day saying my Mezzo was in. And I said, honestly I can't decide between the 3 bags and she said, well we can only hold the bag for 1 day because the wait list is so long. And I said, thats okay, give it to the next person in line, I really think I want the Speedy since I have read about some people complaining about the Artsy strap hurting their shoulder. So on Sunday (yippee!!!) I told her I would come in and get my first brand new LV purchase of the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene because I live in rainy seattle and don't want to worry about the handles on the mono. I am BEYOND excited!!!! 
Just wanted to share....

XOXO


----------



## WickedFinds

Hey, I can't make new threads yet but I might aswell ask,
I'm looking for a Christmas present for my mom, I was thinking of a vintage Louis Vuitton purse, the usual monogrammed pattern?
She said she used to have one, but it was stolen a long time ago. I thought it would be nice to get her a new (old) one.
How much would a basic vintage purse cost?


----------



## MustLuvDogs

bugn said:


> Sooooooooooo other than my fashionphile preloved Luco LV handbag, I had been waiting for the Cabas Mezzo (on a waitlist) so its been a month and in all that time I have been deciding on 3 different bags. Mezzo, Artsy or Speedy 35. Well... LV called the other day saying my Mezzo was in. And I said, honestly I can't decide between the 3 bags and she said, well we can only hold the bag for 1 day because the wait list is so long. And I said, thats okay, give it to the next person in line, I really think I want the Speedy since I have read about some people complaining about the Artsy strap hurting their shoulder. So on Sunday (yippee!!!) I told her I would come in and get my first brand new LV purchase of the Speedy 35 in Damier Ebene because I live in rainy seattle and don't want to worry about the handles on the mono. I am BEYOND excited!!!!
> Just wanted to share....
> 
> 
> XOXO




  Yay!  Excited for you.  I recently got the Speedy B 30 and I absolutely  love it.  The Damier Ebene is perfect for Seattle.  Post pics as soon as  you get it.  Congrats.


----------



## qinwyl

Hi, i need to ask a question. How comfortable is LV's men scarf? the one with 100% wool? I'm planning to get one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2manykitties

Hello to all the ladies here, I'm trying to sell my LV Sonatine clutch but the buyer is asking me for the date code. The Sonatine has a red lining and I can only see it's made in France, does anyone know where it's located?? Thanks gals!!


----------



## bugn

I got my bag!!!!!
I went in all set to buy the speedy 35 damier ebene
and when she brought it out, I was like, oh.
I was sooooo disappointed.
It felt flimsy and cheap and there was nothing to it and it was not big at all.
From some of these forum discussions I thought the 35 speedy would be huge.
So then I asked, Is it made in France?
And I got the, No its made in the USA.
:::Groan:::
I said, well I don't really like it but anyway I only wanted a bag made in France.
And I don't want to spend over $2K.
So she went and got me all the bags they had that fit that criteria plus the artsy since I had been debating on that bag as well as the mezzo.
I loved them all.... BUT
went for the artsy, made in spain.
The artsy feels so squishy and nice and its so comfortable on.
I went for the smaller artsy since the large once was way to huge.

I love my new bag.  I immediately transferred all my items from my Juicy Couture cheetah bag right into it on the counter before I even paid! 

But I have to say, I am very disappointed in the made in france choices available.

XOXO


----------



## 2manykitties

bugn said:


> I got my bag!!!!!
> I went in all set to buy the speedy 35 damier ebene
> and when she brought it out, I was like, oh.
> I was sooooo disappointed.
> It felt flimsy and cheap and there was nothing to it and it was not big at all.
> From some of these forum discussions I thought the 35 speedy would be huge.
> So then I asked, Is it made in France?
> And I got the, No its made in the USA.
> :::Groan:::
> I said, well I don't really like it but anyway I only wanted a bag made in France.
> And I don't want to spend over $2K.
> So she went and got me all the bags they had that fit that criteria plus the artsy since I had been debating on that bag as well as the mezzo.
> I loved them all.... BUT
> went for the artsy, made in spain.
> The artsy feels so squishy and nice and its so comfortable on.
> I went for the smaller artsy since the large once was way to huge.
> 
> I love my new bag.  I immediately transferred all my items from my Juicy Couture cheetah bag right into it on the counter before I even paid!
> 
> But I have to say, I am very disappointed in the made in france choices available.
> 
> XOXO





Beautiful, congrats! Enjoy!!


----------



## Tracis30

bugn said:


> I got my bag!!!!!
> I went in all set to buy the speedy 35 damier ebene
> and when she brought it out, I was like, oh.
> I was sooooo disappointed.
> It felt flimsy and cheap and there was nothing to it and it was not big at all.
> From some of these forum discussions I thought the 35 speedy would be huge.
> So then I asked, Is it made in France?
> And I got the, No its made in the USA.
> :::Groan:::
> I said, well I don't really like it but anyway I only wanted a bag made in France.
> And I don't want to spend over $2K.
> So she went and got me all the bags they had that fit that criteria plus the artsy since I had been debating on that bag as well as the mezzo.
> I loved them all.... BUT
> went for the artsy, made in spain.
> The artsy feels so squishy and nice and its so comfortable on.
> I went for the smaller artsy since the large once was way to huge.
> 
> I love my new bag.  I immediately transferred all my items from my Juicy Couture cheetah bag right into it on the counter before I even paid!
> 
> But I have to say, I am very disappointed in the made in france choices available.
> 
> XOXO


 
It's totally gorgeous and you made the PERFECT choice!!!!!  How about a mod shot??!!??  So excited for you!!!!!!!!  Does the handle hurt your shoulder??


----------



## bugn

Tracis30 said:


> It's totally gorgeous and you made the PERFECT choice!!!!!  How about a mod shot??!!??  So excited for you!!!!!!!!  Does the handle hurt your shoulder??



No not all. It's a very comfortable bag, especially against the body under the arm. I also think the handle is very soft and flexible. It's fabulous. sigh. 

XOXO


----------



## MustLuvDogs

bugn said:


> I got my bag!!!!!
> I went in all set to buy the speedy 35 damier ebene
> and when she brought it out, I was like, oh.
> I was sooooo disappointed.
> It felt flimsy and cheap and there was nothing to it and it was not big at all.
> From some of these forum discussions I thought the 35 speedy would be huge.
> So then I asked, Is it made in France?
> And I got the, No its made in the USA.
> :::Groan:::
> I said, well I don't really like it but anyway I only wanted a bag made in France.
> And I don't want to spend over $2K.
> So she went and got me all the bags they had that fit that criteria plus the artsy since I had been debating on that bag as well as the mezzo.
> I loved them all.... BUT
> went for the artsy, made in spain.
> The artsy feels so squishy and nice and its so comfortable on.
> I went for the smaller artsy since the large once was way to huge.
> 
> I love my new bag.  I immediately transferred all my items from my Juicy Couture cheetah bag right into it on the counter before I even paid!
> 
> But I have to say, I am very disappointed in the made in france choices available.
> 
> XOXO



Fabulous bag.  I have always loved the handle on the Artsy.  Load it up and post pics of the inside.  Congrats!

P.S.  I do that all the time....go in for one bag and come out with a totally different one.


----------



## ohanajuwani

which country does date codes TJ1131 stands for? its in my LV neverfull damier bag.


----------



## CookieLady

ohanajuwani said:


> which country does date codes TJ1131 stands for? its in my LV neverfull damier bag.



Here is the sub forum you need http://forum.purseblog.com/date-codes/

A few minutes of reading will give you the answer


----------



## KittyRN

Does anyone know what happened at the Louis Vuitton Store (inside Nordstrom) in Chicago on Michigan Avenue?  I called today and was told, Melissa the manager, Elaine, and Victoria are no longer with the company?  Very strange.... I was only told that "something" happened but, they did not know what!  WOW. Elaine was great.  I'm going to miss her!  I'm just very curious.......:wondering


----------



## bugn

Reading my last chat post, I sounded horrible.  

I hope I didn't offend anyone.
I only felt that way about the speedy in person because I am so use to all the bling on the outside and inside of a Juicy Couture bag. It's been all I've used in the past 10 years.
So next to a Juicy it seemed boring to me on first impression.

And my comment about wanting a made in paris bag is just for the whole overall experience. 

I love all LV, and people who love LV, no matter where it was made.

And P.S. I don't remember what the design is called but the black and gray checks in the mens line is GORGEOUS!!!! I hope someday they come out with a handbag in that design. 

The 4 bags I was having a hard time deciding between was:
The Tivoli (I will get this bag in the future) <--- Love it!
The Artsy MM (which I purchased)
The Evora
The Berkeley <---- This is what I was thinking the Speedy would be like, I love, love, love this bag!!!! Just wish it didn't have the big gold plate on the side. That was the only reason why I went w/ the Artsy.

XOXO


----------



## elleestbelle

Congrats on your artsy!!!




bugn said:


> I got my bag!!!!!
> I went in all set to buy the speedy 35 damier ebene
> and when she brought it out, I was like, oh.
> I was sooooo disappointed.
> It felt flimsy and cheap and there was nothing to it and it was not big at all.
> From some of these forum discussions I thought the 35 speedy would be huge.
> So then I asked, Is it made in France?
> And I got the, No its made in the USA.
> :::Groan:::
> I said, well I don't really like it but anyway I only wanted a bag made in France.
> And I don't want to spend over $2K.
> So she went and got me all the bags they had that fit that criteria plus the artsy since I had been debating on that bag as well as the mezzo.
> I loved them all.... BUT
> went for the artsy, made in spain.
> The artsy feels so squishy and nice and its so comfortable on.
> I went for the smaller artsy since the large once was way to huge.
> 
> I love my new bag.  I immediately transferred all my items from my Juicy Couture cheetah bag right into it on the counter before I even paid!
> 
> But I have to say, I am very disappointed in the made in france choices available.
> 
> XOXO


----------



## Dior Addict

bugn said:


> Reading my last chat post, I sounded horrible.
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anyone.
> I only felt that way about the speedy in person because I am so use to all the bling on the outside and inside of a Juicy Couture bag. It's been all I've used in the past 10 years.
> So next to a Juicy it seemed boring to me on first impression.
> 
> And my comment about wanting a made in paris bag is just for the whole overall experience.
> 
> I love all LV, and people who love LV, no matter where it was made.
> 
> And P.S. I don't remember what the design is called but the black and gray checks in the mens line is GORGEOUS!!!! I hope someday they come out with a handbag in that design.
> 
> The 4 bags I was having a hard time deciding between was:
> The Tivoli (I will get this bag in the future) <--- Love it!
> The Artsy MM (which I purchased)
> The Evora
> The Berkeley <---- This is what I was thinking the Speedy would be like, I love, love, love this bag!!!! Just wish it didn't have the big gold plate on the side. That was the only reason why I went w/ the Artsy.
> 
> XOXO



Congrats on your new bag! Sweet of you to clarify on your previous post, but I think it was perfectly fine. It is what it is.... I can't think of any LV that I have not made in France, and I am also very picky about where stuff is made. Glad you are happy with your Artsy.


----------



## bugn

This is to the girl who is 5'9" & was wondering if peeps thought the speedy 40 was way to big for her to carry, I can't find the thread you originally posted in... ANYWAY...

I am 5'9" also and I am use to big bags and I thought the speedy 35 was average to small in size. I would totally rock the 40. Go in and try it on for size. I know my SA said the 35 was the new 30. 

Hope this helps  
XOXO


----------



## tnguyen87

I tried to do a search but couldn't find what I was looking for so I'm hoping someone can help me answer this question..

My MIL has the ebene Seleya (I think that's how it's spelled?) and my SIL has the ebene Speedy 30 but why does the Speedy look darker than the Seleya? I'm not talking about the handles. It's the actual checkered part (hope you guys get what I'm trying to say). Does it change color over time? I know they're both real because they are against fakes. I'm a little worried because I just ordered an ebene NF and I want my bag to be dark, not light. 

Thanks so much to whoever can answer my question!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Hey everyone.  Not sure if this is the best place to post my question.  I'm looking at the Hippie Gal shaper for my Speedy B 30.  So many people on this forum seem to really like this organizer.  How do you attach the loops to the bag?  TIA.


----------



## CookieLady

tnguyen87 said:


> I tried to do a search but couldn't find what I was looking for so I'm hoping someone can help me answer this question..
> 
> My MIL has the ebene Seleya (I think that's how it's spelled?) and my SIL has the ebene Speedy 30 but why does the Speedy look darker than the Seleya? I'm not talking about the handles. It's the actual checkered part (hope you guys get what I'm trying to say). Does it change color over time? I know they're both real because they are against fakes. I'm a little worried because I just ordered an ebene NF and I want my bag to be dark, not light.
> 
> Thanks so much to whoever can answer my question!


 
There can be small variations in the canvas colour, nothing to worry about  When purchasing just have a good look at the canvas to ensure you're happy with it.

Also, one might be more worn than the other.


----------



## Sheerblonde

Hello,
maybe someone can answer me my question in this thread. Is the Tivoli GM big enough to accommodate A4 documents or would the Alma MM be a better choice in this case?


----------



## Louiebabeee

Sheerblonde said:


> Hello,
> maybe someone can answer me my question in this thread. Is the Tivoli GM big enough to accommodate A4 documents or would the Alma MM be a better choice in this case?


 
I dont own either bag, but have looked at both in the store. The tivoli gm would be much better than the alma mm IMO. Im not even sure if they would fit at all in the alma..


----------



## Sheerblonde

Louiebabeee said:


> I dont own either bag, but have looked at both in the store. The tivoli gm would be much better than the alma mm IMO. Im not even sure if they would fit at all in the alma..


Thank you for your answer. On the LV homepage they say that the Alma MM is big enough to accommodate A4 documents. In the description of the Tivoli there is nothing mentioned about this. The Tivoli is bigger, but I wasn't sure because of the extremely rounded edges.


----------



## Louiebabeee

Sheerblonde said:


> Thank you for your answer. On the LV homepage they say that the Alma MM is big enough to accommodate A4 documents. In the description of the Tivoli there is nothing mentioned about this. The Tivoli is bigger, but I wasn't sure because of the extremely rounded edges.


 
your welcome If your going to order online , I would call customer service and make sure...I realy think it will fit but dont want to be wrong and have you buy it!


----------



## toujours*chic

bugn said:


> Reading my last chat post, I sounded horrible.
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anyone.
> I only felt that way about the speedy in person because I am so use to all the bling on the outside and inside of a Juicy Couture bag. It's been all I've used in the past 10 years.
> So next to a Juicy it seemed boring to me on first impression.
> 
> And my comment about wanting a made in paris bag is just for the whole overall experience.
> 
> I love all LV, and people who love LV, no matter where it was made.
> 
> And P.S. I don't remember what the design is called but the black and gray checks in the mens line is GORGEOUS!!!! I hope someday they come out with a handbag in that design.
> 
> The 4 bags I was having a hard time deciding between was:
> The Tivoli (I will get this bag in the future) <--- Love it!
> The Artsy MM (which I purchased)
> The Evora
> The Berkeley <---- This is what I was thinking the Speedy would be like, I love, love, love this bag!!!! Just wish it didn't have the big gold plate on the side. That was the only reason why I went w/ the Artsy.
> 
> XOXO


 
I agree with you about speedy being a little too deconstructed and flimsy which is why I bought the berkeley in both azur and ebene damier.  I am not crazy either about the blingy declaration plaque smack in the front but it takes on a patina with age (if you are do not polish it) so it sort of melds into the look of the bag.  I also tend to carry my bag with the plaque facing me so not to bring attention.  I know the berekeley is more than twice the price of a 35 speedy but in the long run, I am happier with a far better constructed bag with more craftsmanship that gives me the option of lengthening the straps to go over my shoulder.


----------



## bugn

toujours*chic said:


> I agree with you about speedy being a little too deconstructed and flimsy which is why I bought the berkeley in both azur and ebene damier.  I am not crazy either about the blingy declaration plaque smack in the front but it takes on a patina with age (if you are do not polish it) so it sort of melds into the look of the bag.  I also tend to carry my bag with the plaque facing me so not to bring attention.  I know the berekeley is more than twice the price of a 35 speedy but in the long run, I am happier with a far better constructed bag with more craftsmanship that gives me the option of lengthening the straps to go over my shoulder.



Thanks for telling me about the plaque. 
I totally want that bag! 

Can one have too many bags?  Not me!

XOXO


----------



## toujours*chic

bugn said:


> Thanks for telling me about the plaque.
> I totally want that bag!
> 
> Can one have too many bags?  Not me!
> 
> XOXO


 
Never too many bags! Good luck with your decision- if you decide on the berkeley, you will love it!


----------



## sandra625

Hi!

Has anyone ever heard of a bag called The Louis Bag that is only available to VIPs of Louis Vuitton?


----------



## zelish

Do you think that LV has incorporated the Forties look in it's Fall RTW pieces, as some say it's Fetish pieces but I think it's very forties, with a twist. You can see some pics in my blog

Thanx guys


----------



## Roseandbenny

Hi there I need help!! Looking for the SC PM bag in cobalt but cant find it in Australia. Had a look in Singapore a couple of months ago but it was also out of stock there. Seems like many other countries like US are also sold out.The sales lady tried to explain the situation with the SC bags along the lines that it may or may not be produced again in that colour but she didnt sound definite. Also something like they dont know when and if its coming until it arrives instore. It wasnt helpful at all...aaargh... I thought that bags with seasonal colours always have core colours as well??? Is that true? Or is the Sc different because its limited? Does anyone know definitely if they are still making SC pm in cobalt? Where can I get them from? Otherwise might be a mahina l but sc pm is my true love... thanks in advance.


----------



## Stephanie***

I was at a birthday party of a friend of mine. She got a LV bag from her BF. I saw the bag but I think it's a fake. Should I tell her and suggest her to let it authenticate here? I feel like it would be kinda unfriendly? Or should I just let her be happy about the bag? 

I also was about to ask her if she knows if he got an authentic one... But right before I was about to ask I thought I shouldn't ask her and I'm glad I didn't.

What do you think?


----------



## bugn

Stephanie*** said:


> I was at a birthday party of a friend of mine. She got a LV bag from her BF. I saw the bag but I think it's a fake. Should I tell her and suggest her to let it authenticate here? I feel like it would be kinda unfriendly? Or should I just let her be happy about the bag?
> 
> I also was about to ask her if she knows if he got an authentic one... But right before I was about to ask I thought I shouldn't ask her and I'm glad I didn't.
> 
> What do you think?


Hmm... are you besties? If your besties mention it. If your more like kind-of friends then dont. I told my friend that I thought his bag was fake. I didn't even blink. It was given to him as a used bag. If I had a fake I would want to know.


----------



## ck2802

sandra625 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of a bag called The Louis Bag that is only available to VIPs of Louis Vuitton?



Yes there is a bag called the Sac Louis.  You have to be invited to purchase this bag.  Have a look in the clubhouse, there is a thread there with photos from members who have purchased.  It is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Stephanie***

bugn said:


> Hmm... are you besties? If your besties mention it. If your more like kind-of friends then dont. I told my friend that I thought his bag was fake. I didn't even blink. It was given to him as a used bag. If I had a fake I would want to know.



No, we aren't besties. We also don't meet regulary. We just hang out here and there from time to time. I would not even call her a very good friend


----------



## bugn

Stephanie*** said:


> No, we aren't besties. We also don't meet regulary. We just hang out here and there from time to time. I would not even call her a very good friend



Oh, then don't tell her. I wouldn't.


----------



## stayseeing

bugn said:


> Oh, then don't tell her. I wouldn't.



I agree ^.


----------



## stayseeing

Hi! When you order online, how long does it take for the order to arrive at your house? Also, do they do signature confirmation? I live on a main road and do not want my package sitting on the porch.


----------



## amag520

Ok, newbie here:
So I know this bag is fake, 100%.  BUT, did LV ever make a bag that looked like this?  I am fairly new to LV, but this looked like, if real, it would be a nice bag that is different from their typical style.  I feel like I see many fakes, so if I invest in my first real LV, I want it to be a statement maker...any advice on name, around when something like this came out?

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## young breezy

Hi ladies.. haven't been thinking about purchasing another LV since my last one 1 and a half year ago- but lately I've been looking around and it's driving me crazy. I want another one! Haha  After I'm finished with my exams before christmas I think I'll treat myself to something - or maybe I'll have to wait until January to save up the money (I am a student after all). 

I'm thinking in the 1000-1500$ price range. I got two Speedy's now, a new Damier Ebene 30 and a light brown (can't rememer the exact name of the colour) Epi 25 which I both love, but this time I'm defo. getting something other than a speedy.

So many choices though! I haven't decided whether to get one new from the store or to purchase a slightly pre-loved one from ebay, but I'm leaning towards a new from store. I absolutely love the trevi and I'm also considering an alma.. haha. Maybe I need to save up even more money, eh! I haven't even decided which colour to get. But it's so exiciting! I've been looking at bags for hours now... haha!


----------



## baghorr

Is there a newbie thread anywhere that says what the abbreviations are? I've seen things like "SLG" and "NF" and such. Soooo, I feel like a complete idiot!


----------



## safida

baghorr said:


> Is there a newbie thread anywhere that says what the abbreviations are? I've seen things like "SLG" and "NF" and such. Soooo, I feel like a complete idiot!



NF is Neverfull bag, SLG means small leather goods if i m not mistaken,
if you have seen DE NF PM,MM, or GM which will stand for Damier Ebene Neverfull in either PM, MM or GM sizes...hope i could help a bit


----------



## matahari

I actually agree about the Speedy being a very basic no frills bag, and was never fond of it.  I disagree about the Inventeur plate on front of the Hampstead and Berkeleys--I actually like it a lot, esp. on my Gallieras.  I guess I'm not too low key, but hey, we pay a lot of money for the plate, and I like it right out there.


----------



## matahari

bugn said:


> Thanks for telling me about the plaque.
> I totally want that bag!
> 
> Can one have too many bags?  Not me!
> 
> XOXO


 I agree about the Speedy--never was fond of it for that reason.  All the teens on You Tube seem to have it.  I would have gone for the Berkeley or Hampstead or Galliera myself.


----------



## baghorr

Safida, thanks so much for explaining! Now I know some LV lingo 



safida said:


> NF is Neverfull bag, SLG means small leather goods if i m not mistaken,
> if you have seen DE NF PM,MM, or GM which will stand for Damier Ebene Neverfull in either PM, MM or GM sizes...hope i could help a bit


----------



## doodle10

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows where I can get my hands on this bag :

http://www.handbagstake.com/category/louis-vuitton (the color blocked pink, brown and beige one- it's simply gorgeous!)


----------



## anasanfran

Love this cool store display "LV" in brass on eBay for 195, link below. The LV name plate is available also at a separate auction. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...112?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c0cfeaf0


----------



## itsMisterC

Love the plaque but love the speedy more


----------



## ennarr

is the Louis Vuitton Monogram Vernis Brentwood still available everywhere?


----------



## LouisLVer

amag520 said:


> Ok, newbie here:
> So I know this bag is fake, 100%. BUT, did LV ever make a bag that looked like this? I am fairly new to LV, but this looked like, if real, it would be a nice bag that is different from their typical style. I feel like I see many fakes, so if I invest in my first real LV, I want it to be a statement maker...any advice on name, around when something like this came out?
> 
> Sorry if this is posted in the wrong thread!


 
Based on a real bag that was featured in Louis Vuitton ad campaigns for the 2005 Cruise Collection. Bag named, Global Shopper Cabas. More info listed here in the Purse Forum archieves. 

http://www.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/louis-vuitton-globe-shopper-cabas-mm.html


----------



## designvixen

bugn said:


> I got my bag!!!!!
> I went in all set to buy the speedy 35 damier ebene
> and when she brought it out, I was like, oh.
> I was sooooo disappointed.
> It felt flimsy and cheap and there was nothing to it and it was not big at all.
> From some of these forum discussions I thought the 35 speedy would be huge.
> So then I asked, Is it made in France?
> And I got the, No its made in the USA.
> *:::Groan:::*
> I said, well I don't really like it but anyway I only wanted a bag made in France.
> And I don't want to spend over $2K.
> So she went and got me all the bags they had that fit that criteria plus the artsy since I had been debating on that bag as well as the mezzo.
> I loved them all.... BUT
> went for the artsy, made in spain.
> The artsy feels so squishy and nice and its so comfortable on.
> I went for the smaller artsy since the large once was way to huge.
> 
> I love my new bag.  I immediately transferred all my items from my Juicy Couture cheetah bag right into it on the counter before I even paid!
> 
> But I have to say, I am very disappointed in the made in france choices available.
> 
> XOXO



:lolots: That "Groan" insert was really funny, LOL. It perfectly evokes a sense of disappointment. I think the Speedy is a nice classic bag, but my main issue with it is the fact that it sags when you put things into it. That kills it for me, plus I'm more of a shoulder-bag person. If I were to buy a Speedy I'd get one in Epi, I understand that there's a lot less sag with those because they're much more structured than the canvas ones. I would want an arm-held bag to hold its shape. I'm glad you're happy with your Artsy, great choice... it's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## anasanfran

I love the LV luggage for Fashion Royalty dolls. Too cute!! Happy New Year to all!! :snowballs:


----------



## MrGoyard

I can't wait for the new Epi Colors! ;D


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I have always loved the artsy!  I just wish it were a tad smaller but it's so very yummy.  As for the speedy, I have owned two and don't get the hype other than it is a cute tote that holds a lot and is a low end LV.  But it does look a lot better with the shaper - that is a must.  I see people with the larger one and it's all bagged out and it just does nothing for me.  A tote must keep its shape IMO.


----------



## sayakayumi

stayseeing said:


> Hi! When you order online, how long does it take for the order to arrive at your house? Also, do they do signature confirmation? I live on a main road and do not want my package sitting on the porch.


When I ordered mine it got here pretty quickly and yes they required signature at delivery.


----------



## bugn

EEK!!!!! I had to have some serious self control last night.
I had already entered the credit card numbers and everything but before hitting the final button I stopped myself cold!!!!
It's all I have been thinking about.
I even looked this morning and its still there.
Oh I wish someone would hurry and buy it.

There is a 40 (thats all Im saying) NEW in a place that rhymes w/ xfiles for a heck of a price. Im literally dying. Quick I need chocolate and to get offline.


----------



## bugn

Thank God! Someone bought it. I thought about that bag all day long.

Is anyone on here on Instagram?
There are a lot of LV pics on there.
I post mine too 

XOXO


----------



## rock1324

I used to have a LV, but sold it and I am totally regretting it now


----------



## sayakayumi

I'm sitting here waiting for Fedex man to bring my new pochette, all day long waiting.... And nothing... I have to pick up my son and I'll miss the delivery, he always does this...
Other times he comes in quietly and doesn't ring the bell, this time I have the door open, oh stupid fedex why do you make me suffer?


----------



## evie1121

hello  

i was wondering what's the difference between an LV flagship store (las vegas ) vs a regular LV store inside the mall? are there different products?  and I noticed picture of a LV coin purse with an animal on it on google images; i was wondering are these authentic LV items? 

Thanks again.


----------



## napper

Is anyone else having trouble with the Vuitton website?  It's so buggy right now.  Luckily I was able to order a bandeau off of it earlier today.  But I want to browse now!


----------



## napper

Bugn.  I'm totally new.  Any more clues to this place that rhimes with xfiles?  I'm clueless


----------



## Big Evil

Can anyone tell me the names/details for these LV bags please?

/http://cdn.fashionista.com/uploads/2011/12/lv1.jpeg?9d7bd4

http://fashionista.com/2011/12/peep...ous-kati-nescher-and-ice-cream-sundaes/lv1-4/

My wife really wants one - and i have the task of getting one!

Thanks!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Big Evil said:


> Can anyone tell me the names/details for these LV bags please?
> 
> /http://cdn.fashionista.com/uploads/2011/12/lv1.jpeg?9d7bd4
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/12/peep...ous-kati-nescher-and-ice-cream-sundaes/lv1-4/
> 
> My wife really wants one - and i have the task of getting one!
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, go to the LV Homepage, choose your country, click the woman section, handbags and look for Spring 2012.
Other option, go to your local LV Store and ask the SA for that bag. Either take the pic with your IPhone or ask your SA to get the lookbook.

Good luck to get one! Those look nice and I bet they will be sold out soon!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Big Evil said:


> Can anyone tell me the names/details for these LV bags please?
> 
> /http://cdn.fashionista.com/uploads/2011/12/lv1.jpeg?9d7bd4
> 
> http://fashionista.com/2011/12/peep...ous-kati-nescher-and-ice-cream-sundaes/lv1-4/
> 
> My wife really wants one - and i have the task of getting one!
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry, I can't remember the names. These are season bags, available April 1st, if memory serves me right....so they won't be on the website.  They were around 2300-2500, again IIRC. Because these are limited you do want to go to a store and ask them to reserve the bag with your CC...not just be put on the waitlist. With the reserve with a CC, you have a much better chance of getting the bad.

Good luck. I think this is a really cute bag!


----------



## EmmaPaige

sayakayumi said:


> I'm sitting here waiting for Fedex man to bring my new pochette, all day long waiting.... And nothing... I have to pick up my son and *I'll miss the delivery*, he always does this...
> Other times he comes in quietly and doesn't ring the bell, this time I have the door open, oh stupid fedex why do you make me suffer?



Same here so now I will always have my packages held at a FedEx office for pickup instead if I know I'll be out and about.


----------



## sayakayumi

EmmaPaige said:


> Same here so now I will always have my packages held at a FedEx office for pickup instead if I know I'll be out and about.


You're so right, thank you! That day I barely made the delivery, it would have been easier to drive there and pick it up... Next time, for sure


----------



## Big Evil

Thanks all.

Time to call in a favour to someone i know at LV then!


----------



## Relowe99

Can anyone tell me a good place to sell my LV Sac Chien pet carrier besides Ebay.  What would be a reasonable price to sell it for since it's been retired?  I recently sent it in and spent $150 to refurbish it. Thank you!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Relowe99 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good place to sell my LV Sac Chien pet carrier besides Ebay. What would be a reasonable price to sell it for since it's been retired? I recently sent it in and spent $150 to refurbish it. Thank you!


 
Have you tried Yoogi's Closet? You fill out a form online and they send you a quote with either a purchase or consign option. I have used them before and had good luck. HTH


----------



## designvixen

What happened with the price increase that was supposed to have taken place last month? Was that just a rumor? It sure had everybody worried! I'm glad it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## its_a_keeper

designvixen said:


> What happened with the price increase that was supposed to have taken place last month? Was that just a rumor? It sure had everybody worried! I'm glad it hasn't happened yet.


 
here it took place


----------



## Damier Dme

twinkle.tink said:


> Sorry, I can't remember the names. These are season bags, available April 1st, if memory serves me right....so they won't be on the website. They were around 2300-2500, again IIRC. Because these are limited you do want to go to a store and ask them to reserve the bag with your CC...not just be put on the waitlist. With the reserve with a CC, you have a much better chance of getting the bad.
> 
> Good luck. I think this is a really cute bag!


 
When do limited editions come out (the ones that have handpainted illustrations)? And how can you know what they look like if you put it on your cc in advance of website pics?  Thank you!!!


----------



## young breezy

So happy! Went to LV in Oslo this weekend and brought something I've been wanting for a while back.. can't wait to share! Just need to get a memory card for my cam


----------



## HoneyHoney

Yay, im going to LV Oslo this saturday!! Cant wait


----------



## Deborah1986

Can i join :giggles:
Prices are up ...sad..
And i bought the vernis pomme alma bb


----------



## Deborah1986

HoneyHoney said:


> Yay, im going to LV Oslo this saturday!! Cant wait



So what are you buying


----------



## Deborah1986

designvixen said:


> What happened with the price increase that was supposed to have taken place last month? Was that just a rumor? It sure had everybody worried! I'm glad it hasn't happened yet.



It's true in europe is the price increase..happend

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## HoneyHoney

Deborah1986 said:


> So what are you buying



the pochette accessoires (azur), i guess, it will be a little late present from my boyfriend. We celebrate valentines together with our mini anniversary of 4 years and 6 months.  <- and i just love that smiley


----------



## littledivas

Hi, I have just sold my vintage Speedy 30  so I can buy a newer one. Just curious, which size would you say is the most popular?  I don't want the Speedy 25, too small, but I don't know whether to go for another Speedy 30, or maybe the Speedy 35?
Any input?
Thanks.


----------



## lflo29

Hello everyone! I have a dilemma!! I don't know whether I should get the LV artsy mm, alma mm in epi leather (the orange color), wilshire GM in Bleu infini, Balenciaga City in goatskin, or a bottega veneta bag......I know I'm very indisicive. I can only get one. I've managed to convince my fiancé to buy me one  ( however he thinks it's rediculous to spend to much on a purse....he just doesn't understand :-/ but I know you guys will!!!) please help me decide.

I have a LV Bellevue GM in Bleu Nuit, Marc by Marc jacobs purple elettra (I think that's the name...it's been a while), and a Marc by Marc Jacobs leola in blue lambskin....these are a few bags that represent my taste. Plz plz help ke decide. Thanks!


----------



## 4purse

lflo29 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a dilemma!! I don't know whether I should get the LV artsy mm, alma mm in epi leather (the orange color), wilshire GM in Bleu infini, Balenciaga City in goatskin, or a bottega veneta bag......I know I'm very indisicive. I can only get one. I've managed to convince my fiancé to buy me one  ( however he thinks it's rediculous to spend to much on a purse....he just doesn't understand :-/ but I know you guys will!!!) please help me decide.
> 
> I have a LV Bellevue GM in Bleu Nuit, Marc by Marc jacobs purple elettra (I think that's the name...it's been a while), and a Marc by Marc Jacobs leola in blue lambskin....these are a few bags that represent my taste. Plz plz help ke decide. Thanks!



I love LV but I have two Bottega Veneta bags and LOVE them...they are so classy and the smell of leather ahhhhh. I also bought a stunning BVLGARI Chandra bag.


----------



## Material_Grl

lflo29 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a dilemma!! I don't know whether I should get the LV artsy mm, alma mm in epi leather (the orange color), wilshire GM in Bleu infini, Balenciaga City in goatskin, or a bottega veneta bag......I know I'm very indisicive. I can only get one. I've managed to convince my fiancé to buy me one  ( however he thinks it's rediculous to spend to much on a purse....he just doesn't understand :-/ but I know you guys will!!!) please help me decide.
> 
> I have a LV Bellevue GM in Bleu Nuit, Marc by Marc jacobs purple elettra (I think that's the name...it's been a while), and a Marc by Marc Jacobs leola in blue lambskin....these are a few bags that represent my taste. Plz plz help ke decide. Thanks!


 
I would go for the Artsy or the Bal City...


----------



## brahh

Is something going on with this forum? It seems to be dead quiet. Especially the Authenticate. This Chat area used to be really busy too.


----------



## Relowe99

LVoeShopping said:


> Have you tried Yoogi's Closet? You fill out a form online and they send you a quote with either a purchase or consign option. I have used them before and had good luck. HTH


----------



## OIBGirl

If you had the choice between a monogram luco tote and a monogram Odeon GM......which would you choose?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## napper

OIBGirl said:


> If you had the choice between a monogram luco tote and a monogram Odeon GM......which would you choose?? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Well, a lot depends on personal preference.  Do you want a tote or do you want a cross-body bag?  Personally I would choose the luco.  I'm a tote girl!


----------



## viveka

Is there any Louis vuitton outlet online store?
I came across one but I'm not sure if the bags are genuine. 
This is the site I saw lv-outletstores.com

Thanks!


----------



## MolMol

viveka said:


> Is there any Louis vuitton outlet online store?
> I came across one but I'm not sure if the bags are genuine.
> This is the site I saw lv-outletstores.com
> 
> Thanks!



that site sells fake bags! there are no LV outlet stores.  The only way to get a discount is to buy pre-lvoed


----------



## viveka

MolMol said:


> that site sells fake bags! there are no LV outlet stores.  The only way to get a discount is to buy pre-lvoed





Thank you so much! 
The bags have extremely low prices but still high for fakes hehe. 
Have a nice day! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Julius54

Hi
A LOUIS VUITTON MONOGRAM STEPHEN SPROUSE HAND BAG without any data code can be authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## Swtshan7

So random but wasn't sure where to post this.....me and my mom were in a jewelry story today And the sa complimented my mom on her coach bag...a all pleated leather one......a few minutes later she eyeballs my damier speedy 30(ebene ) ....tells me She likes It And says "is that a coach too"


----------



## cmonkeys1

Swtshan7 said:


> So random but wasn't sure where to post this.....me and my mom were in a jewelry story today And the sa complimented my mom on her coach bag...a all pleated leather one......a few minutes later she eyeballs my damier speedy 30(ebene ) ....tells me She likes It And says "is that a coach too"


 
Oh goodness. You must have almost fainted.


----------



## sandc

I did some searching, but I was wondering what you thought of the azur print worn with black clothing?  How does it look?  I typically wear blues, purples and black shades and I'm trying to decide how azur would look with my clothes.


----------



## HPoirot

I have a Utah bag that i use daily. The handle, however, due to  perspiration from my hands and the general climate, has developed what i  can only describe as 'blisters', accompanied by the sweat smell. 

Is  there any thing i can do to reverse this? Also, are there any routines i  can observe to make sure my next bag won't end up in the same state?


----------



## cmonkeys1

sandc said:


> I did some searching, but I was wondering what you thought of the azur print worn with black clothing? How does it look? I typically wear blues, purples and black shades and I'm trying to decide how azur would look with my clothes.


 
It would look grand with black. It would be a nice pop of bright. All of those colors would look great with that print.


----------



## cmonkeys1

I was thinking of making my next purchase the Speedy 35 Azur. Since summer is coming up and all, not sure I want to go with the basic Monogram. Thoughts????


----------



## sandc

cmonkeys1 said:


> I was thinking of making my next purchase the Speedy 35 Azur. Since summer is coming up and all, not sure I want to go with the basic Monogram. Thoughts????


 
Love the Speedy Azur.  The only thing that stops me is it being handheld only with the light vanchetta & possible denim transfer since it's handheld.  But that's me.  I think it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## its_laulau

Hi, I'm new here can't start my own thread, but I love this place so much.  I am totally torn between a Batignolles Horizontal and a Neverfull MM. I currently only own a Speedy 30 and am looking to treat myself to a bigger bag. Question ladies, I asked someone on youtube about what would be better for my needs a Neverfull MM or a Batignolles. What I carry daily is: wallet, small planner, bottle of water, my keys, and a makeup bag. One day a week I throw an extra shirt in when going to my fiance's house. She suggested I get the Neverful GM! I've fit all that and more into my Speedy 30, I think the GM is way too big for that. What do you all think?


----------



## JHS1993

Hello, I'm 18, a guy, and graduating from high school in a few months.  I have a damier wallet that I got for my birthday, and I want to get a duffle bag for graduation.  Just thought I would ask, since this blog was noted on more than a few reviews on YouTube, what people thought would be the best choice.  I really like the monogram macassar, but I am afraid that the mono print is still feminine.  Is it worth the extra 150 + the strap, or should I go damier ebene 50, so strap (Keepall)?  There is also the regular mono, which would look more masculine as the light tan leather ages, and that would still save me money, and give me the chance to choose between strap/no strap.  This would be my back-and-forth collage bag, and I just want throw what I was thinking out there, and get some feedback.  I have three months to pick it out, but I find myself on the LV website looking everyday.  There are so many choices for the Keepall, I just have to figure out what is best fitting for an 18 year old, male, high school grad/college student.  

Thanks!


----------



## xxladyLYN

its_laulau said:


> Hi, I'm new here can't start my own thread, but I love this place so much.  I am totally torn between a Batignolles Horizontal and a Neverfull MM. I currently only own a Speedy 30 and am looking to treat myself to a bigger bag. Question ladies, I asked someone on youtube about what would be better for my needs a Neverfull MM or a Batignolles. What I carry daily is: wallet, small planner, bottle of water, my keys, and a makeup bag. One day a week I throw an extra shirt in when going to my fiance's house. She suggested I get the Neverful GM! I've fit all that and more into my Speedy 30, I think the GM is way too big for that. What do you all think?



I was in that same Deliema last month. I say go to a boutique and try both of them on and also consider trying the GM because I thought the MM was to small for me and the GM was just perfect. Also, the only difference is that BH is more structure compare to neverfull. So if you like a move structure bag then go for BH but if you like more in a tote style then neverfull and you can always pull the side in or out for a different look.


----------



## nyshopaholic

its_laulau said:


> Hi, I'm new here can't start my own thread, but I love this place so much.  I am totally torn between a Batignolles Horizontal and a Neverfull MM. I currently only own a Speedy 30 and am looking to treat myself to a bigger bag. Question ladies, I asked someone on youtube about what would be better for my needs a Neverfull MM or a Batignolles. What I carry daily is: wallet, small planner, bottle of water, my keys, and a makeup bag. One day a week I throw an extra shirt in when going to my fiance's house. She suggested I get the Neverful GM! I've fit all that and more into my Speedy 30, I think the GM is way too big for that. What do you all think?



I have a Neverfull MM and I think you could fit everything you listed into the bag with room to spare. I carry pretty much the same stuff you do (substituting a scarf for the shirt and an umbrella for the water bottle) plus an ebene pochette, a second makeup bag, and my Kindle. Hope this helps!


----------



## lflo29

Material_Grl said:


> I would go for the Artsy or the Bal City...



Thanks I think I'm going for the Artsy or Prada Saffiano leather tote....but I'd like to see Prada's tote colors in person


----------



## lflo29

4purse said:


> I love LV but I have two Bottega Veneta bags and LOVE them...they are so classy and the smell of leather ahhhhh. I also bought a stunning BVLGARI Chandra bag.



Thanks for the advice. I think I'm between the artsy and Prada Saffiano leather tote now! Prada totes come in a lot of beautiful colors! That should be fun


----------



## Deborah1986

HoneyHoney said:


> the pochette accessoires (azur), i guess, it will be a little late present from my boyfriend. We celebrate valentines together with our mini anniversary of 4 years and 6 months.  <- and i just love that smiley



_So how was your trip _


----------



## cmonkeys1

sandc said:


> Love the Speedy Azur. The only thing that stops me is it being handheld only with the light vanchetta & possible denim transfer since it's handheld. But that's me. I think it's a gorgeous bag.


 
Ugh! I didn't even think about the denim transfer. However, I know I have not been happy in the past of that happening to my bag's. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## its_laulau

Thank you  *xxladyLYN* and *nyshopaholic*! I definitely think I'm going to have to go try all three of them on. The GM just seems so huge when I see it on people. I think I'm going to throw in a Vernis Cles in Amarante while I'm there too. Tsk tsk this place is bad for my wallet.


----------



## terps08

JHS1993 said:


> Hello, I'm 18, a guy, and graduating from high school in a few months.  I have a damier wallet that I got for my birthday, and I want to get a duffle bag for graduation.  Just thought I would ask, since this blog was noted on more than a few reviews on YouTube, what people thought would be the best choice.  I really like the monogram macassar, but I am afraid that the mono print is still feminine.  Is it worth the extra 150 + the strap, or should I go damier ebene 50, so strap (Keepall)?  There is also the regular mono, which would look more masculine as the light tan leather ages, and that would still save me money, and give me the chance to choose between strap/no strap.  This would be my back-and-forth collage bag, and I just want throw what I was thinking out there, and get some feedback.  I have three months to pick it out, but I find myself on the LV website looking everyday.  There are so many choices for the Keepall, I just have to figure out what is best fitting for an 18 year old, male, high school grad/college student.
> 
> Thanks!



You mean the Macassar Keepall?  I don't think it is feminine and I think you should get what you like (it sounds like you do like it!).  Is there a store near you?  Can you look at them in person?  I think the regular Keepall is more classic, but the Macassar Keepall is more masculine... and no vachetta to take care of!


----------



## LoverofLouisV

Im looking to buy a LV keepall 55 in monogram macassar..
What do you guys think of it?
I've been saving like crazy and I dream of it(true obsession)
I feel like as soon as i get my hands on my own, Ill cry LOL its sad.

What do you guys think?Review on it!


----------



## anasanfran

Just received my original vintage LV ad poster and I think it is FABULOUS!! It was a store window display from 1925. It's going to look great framed in my office. It's for LV's steamship trunks and it measures 13.75" x 9.75". I love this kind of stuff! In fact, my office is filled with the large fashion ads that display in stores that the SA's are supposed to throw away but I guess some SA's saw a business opportunity.  And I do mean LARGE! I have a Prada one that takes up the entire wall! Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## anasanfran

I was really surprised to see that this fake Alma sold for $375 on LiveAuctioneers and that it was auctioned off as a replica. Why would someone pay so much knowing it is just a replica of an LV?? Auction specifically states "has all the characteristics of a Louis Vuitton". Just thought that was kind of odd. They do have some AWESOME LV vintage trunks and bags though. I SO want a vintage trunk complete with drawers and hangers. Some day, some day. Some day SOON!!!!


----------



## d3star

Hey there! do any of you guys know if buying an LV is better in Europe? If so, can you please explain the process. I have a friend going to Europe soon and would love to get a bag at a discount!! Thank you in advanced!!


----------



## ckirk7855

Hi

I'm new here. Anyone knows how much is zippy wallet and international wallet price selling in Italy?


----------



## panda1982vn

Hi, It was so sad yesterday. I went to Walmart at Buena Park(La Palma ave), California. I left my LV damier Zippy wallet in a cart, someone took my wallet, my Mont Blanc pen, more than $300 cash and some other things. He threw all my credit cards and ID and SS card at Walmart. Walmart associate returns them to me. I talk to the store manager this morning, they are able to see the man's face and his car from their camera. I contacted to the police, they will work together to find my wallet, I don't care about Cash and other things but my Wallet and my Pen. It meant alot to me. I lay in bed this afternoon and don't know what to do.


----------



## merekat703

panda1982vn said:


> Hi, It was so sad yesterday. I went to Walmart at Buena Park(La Palma ave), California. I left my LV damier Zippy wallet in a cart, someone took my wallet, my Mont Blanc pen, more than $300 cash and some other things. He threw all my credit cards and ID and SS card at Walmart. Walmart associate returns them to me. I talk to the store manager this morning, they are able to see the man's face and his car from their camera. I contacted to the police, they will work together to find my wallet, I don't care about Cash and other things but my Wallet and my Pen. It meant alot to me. I lay in bed this afternoon and don't know what to do.



Oh my goodness! This is why I don't dare put down my belongings when shopping. I hope they catch that thief. Good luck.


----------



## panda1982vn

I hope that man can just go back to Walmart and return my wallet to them, so they can give it back to me, he can keep the cash and some other things. I will do anything I can to get it back, It's not only a LV wallet but a souvenir. I filed Police report and Walmart's camera catches his face and his car. I hope I can get it back....


----------



## erica_cfu

panda1982vn said:


> I hope that man can just go back to Walmart and return my wallet to them, so they can give it back to me, he can keep the cash and some other things. I will do anything I can to get it back, It's not only a LV wallet but a souvenir. I filed Police report and Walmart's camera catches his face and his car. I hope I can get it back....



So sorry this happened to you. It is so terrible when these things happen.. I hope you can find your wallet and pen.good luck!


----------



## lorrmich

LoverofLouisV said:


> Im looking to buy a LV keepall 55 in monogram macassar..
> What do you guys think of it?
> I've been saving like crazy and I dream of it(true obsession)
> I feel like as soon as i get my hands on my own, Ill cry LOL its sad.
> 
> What do you guys think?Review on it!



I think it is gorgeous and have also been lusting after this when I saw modeling pics in a thread this week.  I am currently saving also! I love the mono and with the mcassar I don't have to worry about ugly water stains on the vachetta.


----------



## kellynt

Im sorry i have ask this question in another thread but have not het any answer. im nwe here and i cant start my own thread. I reaaly need help because im driving out of state tomorrow to buy an artsy.  I love all the empreinte artsy color, im not sure which color i should get.  I own mostly dresses, i rarely wear jeans or pants, my clothes are bright and colorful, i rarely wear black or brown.  What color artsy should i buy? Should i buy monogram or emprenteinte? Please help, thank you


----------



## asianbarbie

is it true that LV is gonna increase price on the 16th of this month? :O


----------



## SassieMe

asianbarbie said:


> is it true that LV is gonna increase price on the 16th of this month? :O



I was in the Boston Copley boutique Wednesday and they were already changing out the tags.  The SA said that prices go up on Monday. So I rushed back yesterday and got my longed for Speedy 30 B!


----------



## Carntan0711

Is there any chance that if i purchase the monogram artsy mm online that i will get one without that ugly cloth tag? anyone purchase a bag recently and got one without it?


----------



## cmonkeys1

kellynt said:


> Im sorry i have ask this question in another thread but have not het any answer. im nwe here and i cant start my own thread. I reaaly need help because im driving out of state tomorrow to buy an artsy. I love all the empreinte artsy color, im not sure which color i should get. I own mostly dresses, i rarely wear jeans or pants, my clothes are bright and colorful, i rarely wear black or brown. What color artsy should i buy? Should i buy monogram or emprenteinte? Please help, thank you


 
I think the Azur would be perfect, in my humble opinion


----------



## Azucar

or ombre


----------



## DivaCrat09

panda1982vn said:


> I hope that man can just go back to Walmart and return my wallet to them, so they can give it back to me, he can keep the cash and some other things. I will do anything I can to get it back, It's not only a LV wallet but a souvenir. I filed Police report and Walmart's camera catches his face and his car. I hope I can get it back....


*
Hope it all works out. Keep us posted on the situation. *


----------



## Material_Grl

kellynt said:


> Im sorry i have ask this question in another thread but have not het any answer. im nwe here and i cant start my own thread. I reaaly need help because im driving out of state tomorrow to buy an artsy. I love all the empreinte artsy color, im not sure which color i should get. I own mostly dresses, i rarely wear jeans or pants, my clothes are bright and colorful, i rarely wear black or brown. What color artsy should i buy? Should i buy monogram or emprenteinte? Please help, thank you


 
So any updates on what you got?  Since you wear a lot of colours, I think something neutral would be best... as someone else suggested, the Azur... or even the neige or Infini is always classic and would match with everything.  Then again, I think mono matches everything lol...


----------



## Material_Grl

panda1982vn said:


> Hi, It was so sad yesterday. I went to Walmart at Buena Park(La Palma ave), California. I left my LV damier Zippy wallet in a cart, someone took my wallet, my Mont Blanc pen, more than $300 cash and some other things. He threw all my credit cards and ID and SS card at Walmart. Walmart associate returns them to me. I talk to the store manager this morning, they are able to see the man's face and his car from their camera. I contacted to the police, they will work together to find my wallet, I don't care about Cash and other things but my Wallet and my Pen. It meant alot to me. I lay in bed this afternoon and don't know what to do.


 
I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you.  But in reality, these are the kinds of life lessons you learn the hard way.  I had my purse stolen before (10+ years ago) when I was trying on shoes at a shoe store... I left it on my chair while returning the shoes to the shelf... only took about 10 seconds for someone to take it... wallet, ID, credit cards, treasured photos, etc... all gone.  You can't expect people to return things nowadays... I've since learned to NEVER set my valuables aside... not even for a few seconds.  Even when I'm sitting at the food court, I will NOT leave my bag beside me without hooking it to myself in some way.  It does scar you for life but it's a lesson.  Someone just posted a picture in the "Action" thread of her sitting for a meal and her bag just hooked casually to the back of her chair.  I immediately think of how easily someone can take it and run... it's just a life lesson.  You're lucky you got your ID back.  You can always re-buy the wallet and pen.


----------



## kellynt

Material_Grl said:


> So any updates on what you got?  Since you wear a lot of colours, I think something neutral would be best... as someone else suggested, the Azur... or even the neige or Infini is always classic and would match with everything.  Then again, I think mono matches everything lol...



I bought neige, and saving up to buy mono


----------



## Material_Grl

kellynt said:


> I bought neige, and saving up to buy mono


 
Wow!  Congrats!!!   The neige is just stunning whenever I see people posting photos of it...


----------



## kellynt

Material_Grl said:


> Wow!  Congrats!!!   The neige is just stunning whenever I see people posting photos of it...



Thank you


----------



## Shellym

MolMol said:


> Hi ladies! I have recently become addicted to this SF.  Glad to see there is a chat! I'm getting my first LV tomorrow (sure it won't be my last) the Neverfull MM in Monogram!


I just purchased the Damier Azur mm and the straps are driving me nuts!  I have put conditioner and proctector on them but the straps are already starting to show wear.  Any suggestions on what to do.  thanks.


----------



## MolMol

Shellym said:


> I just purchased the Damier Azur mm and the straps are driving me nuts!  I have put conditioner and proctector on them but the straps are already starting to show wear.  Any suggestions on what to do.  thanks.



What kind of wear are you talking about?  Patina?


----------



## Maryam_Lady

Hi ladies,
Need some advice. Planning to get NF as an everyday school bag and now Im torn between new Idylle Fusain & Damier Azur... Please help


----------



## Material_Grl

Maryam_Lady said:


> Hi ladies,
> Need some advice. Planning to get NF as an everyday school bag and now Im torn between new Idylle Fusain & Damier Azur... Please help


 
I would go for the Azur if it's a school bag because the coated canvas will be able to handle all the banging around and scraping on tables and chairs whereas the fabric on the Idylle may fade in the corners if there's too much rubbing.  I baby my Idylle Speedy like crazy but I still see a little fading in the corners.


----------



## Maryam_Lady

Material_Grl said:


> I would go for the Azur if it's a school bag because the coated canvas will be able to handle all the banging around and scraping on tables and chairs whereas the fabric on the Idylle may fade in the corners if there's too much rubbing.  I baby my Idylle Speedy like crazy but I still see a little fading in the corners.



THank you


----------



## pbananahammock

So I just need to vent here.  I purchased an Alma several years ago and turns out it's fake.  I did lots of research, bought from someone on Ebay who had thousands of positive feedback and now I'm still stuck with a fake.  It's a good fake but still a fake.
It really makes me not want to buy any designer bags on Ebay.  Is there anything I can do here?  Or has too much time passed?


----------



## Tiffanyn

Hi, recently bought a Alma Prune Ostrich BB Limited Edition from Rome.
Does anyone know if there are any restrictions to entering any country's with this leather?
Did a quick googling, apparently I will need to apply for a permit to enter the US with this bag?
Anyone with experience please advise.

Thanks

T


----------



## vaz

Hi everyone i was just wondering do you take your louis vuitton on holiday with you, or is it better to leave it at home ?


----------



## WenD08

My LV goes w/me.  All of my bags travel w/me.  I don't treat any label different than the other in that respect.


----------



## Material_Grl

vaz said:


> Hi everyone i was just wondering do you take your louis vuitton on holiday with you, or is it better to leave it at home ?


 
It depends on where you are going.  I would normally take mine with me.  I love using crossbody bags when I'm traveling.. so my Eva or my Bloomsbury or my Idylle Speedy.  Or I would take my Eva inside a bigger, cheap/no-name bag.


----------



## vaz

Material_Grl said:


> It depends on where you are going.  I would normally take mine with me.  I love using crossbody bags when I'm traveling.. so my Eva or my Bloomsbury or my Idylle Speedy.  Or I would take my Eva inside a bigger, cheap/no-name bag.



Thanks for the advice , i will have to get myself a crossbody


----------



## Material_Grl

vaz said:


> Thanks for the advice , i will have to get myself a crossbody


 
I would recommend the Bloomsbury PM because it can fit all that you need for traveling (don't want to get too weighed down with a heavy bag if you're walking for hours), plus it's in the Damier Ebene pattern which is weatherproof so you won't have to worry at all if it will rain.  It's also more low-key than mono so you're not screaming "Look at me!  I'm rich with a big LV bag!"


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hi everyone,
I'd like to know if anyone knows price for a piece of swimwear (bikini), 
Thanks!


----------



## saigonbaglady

Tiffanyn said:


> Hi, recently bought a Alma Prune Ostrich BB Limited Edition from Rome.
> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions to entering any country's with this leather?
> Did a quick googling, apparently I will need to apply for a permit to enter the US with this bag?
> Anyone with experience please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T



Hi Tiffanyn, they should have provided u with a CITES certificate & Washington agreement certificate. I received both of these with my ostrich Kelly bag from Hermes. You may need it for travel to certain countries e.g. USA Australia etc but I travel to both often and have only ever been asked once for my cites for a croc jacket.


----------



## Fastgirla

Does the Berkeley bag come in Damier Azur? If so when did it come out?


----------



## princess suki

Tiffanyn said:


> Hi, recently bought a Alma Prune Ostrich BB Limited Edition from Rome.
> Does anyone know if there are any restrictions to entering any country's with this leather?
> Did a quick googling, apparently I will need to apply for a permit to enter the US with this bag?
> Anyone with experience please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> T



Hi Tiffanyn - your details say you're in England? I think (please don't hold me to this!) that within the EU you don't need anything to clear customers. Everything within the EU doesn't need declaring and there are no restrictions (well, I know this is definitely the case with e.g. food which you can't bring in from outside the EU, but there are no restrictions within the EU)


----------



## nur suraya

Hey guys....just wanna ask for a bit of elp here..im 5.1 feet tall. N i really like the eva clutch..but sumone said that they didnt buy it coz they r like 5 feet tall... Wat u guys thik....


----------



## Material_Grl

nur suraya said:


> Hey guys....just wanna ask for a bit of elp here..im 5.1 feet tall. N i really like the eva clutch..but sumone said that they didnt buy it coz they r like 5 feet tall... Wat u guys thik....


 
Yes, you should get the Eva and don't worry... lots of us shorties are enjoying our Evas!

There's a thread on how to shorten the strap here that you can try:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...shortening-strap-without-spending-661823.html

I'm your height and I love wearing mine with the gold chain on the shoulder but I do use the long strap occasionally too.


----------



## nur suraya

Material_Grl said:


> Yes, you should get the Eva and don't worry... lots of us shorties are enjoying our Evas!
> 
> There's a thread on how to shorten the strap here that you can try:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...shortening-strap-without-spending-661823.html
> 
> I'm your height and I love wearing mine with the gold chain on the shoulder but I do use the long strap occasionally too.


Wow..thnx for the link.... Will definitely try it when i get my eva...


----------



## _blush_

Quick Q guys: Would an ipad 2/new ipad fit in a neverfull pm?


----------



## Material_Grl

naachyan said:


> Quick Q guys: Would an ipad 2/new ipad fit in a neverfull pm?



Probably but it's better to get the mm because the pm is not tall enough.. Like a shallow basket..


----------



## bebeheartlv

Is the damier speedy b available in Paris?  Heading to Paris next week and would like to get one there.  TIA!


----------



## PrincessBailey

Ahhh, the great need/want debate. Here we go again XD.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Just came back from the Hermes forum, people there are so rude... 
I opend a thread wich wich leather for my first birkin and I got completely ignored, I guess it because I stated that I love LV still and will always do and that Hermes bags are just bags too... If that makes sense... 

Anyway... Glad to be back...


----------



## PrincessBailey

DennisLVoes said:
			
		

> Just came back from the Hermes forum, people there are so rude...
> I opend a thread wich wich leather for my first birkin and I got completely ignored, I guess it because I stated that I love LV still and will always do and that Hermes bags are just bags too... If that makes sense...
> 
> Anyway... Glad to be back...



Welcome home . I'm not trying to stir a pot of drama, but people can be complete a$$h0les in these forums.  (Especially when you state your own opinion. )


----------



## Blueberry

I've been having this itch to buy a new bag for this season, but couldn't figure out which one to get. 

I finally landed on LV. I want:

Epi Eden (June / Fall 2012)
Emprinted Speedy in Framboise (september)
Epi Noe (october)

REALLY EXCITED!


----------



## SassieMe

DennisLVoes said:


> Just came back from the Hermes forum, people there are so rude...
> I opend a thread wich wich leather for my first birkin and I got completely ignored, I guess it because I stated that I love LV still and will always do and that Hermes bags are just bags too... If that makes sense...
> 
> Anyway... Glad to be back...



Sorry that you didn't get any responses.  That's happened to me before in the Goyard forum. I posted a thread about splitting on my Croissere handles and got not ONE response.  

When I see this happening, I chalk it up to no interest in the topic and not rudeness. In the case of your Hermes thread, there are a lot of threads on that topic.  Poke around the 'clubhouse' and the 'reference' library.  I'm sure that you'll find answers to what what you're asking.

Good luck!


----------



## anasanfran

Couldn't find a bag charm clubhouse so I'm posting here. Does anyone know how to wear this bag charm? Do you think it will go good with a Delightful GM?? Not sure if I should purchase it from FashionPhile for $525. Any thoughts?? :salute:


----------



## terps08

SassieMe said:


> Sorry that you didn't get any responses.  That's happened to me before in the Goyard forum. I posted a thread about splitting on my Croissere handles and got not ONE response.
> 
> When I see this happening, I chalk it up to no interest in the topic and not rudeness. In the case of your Hermes thread, there are a lot of threads on that topic.  Poke around the 'clubhouse' and the 'reference' library.  I'm sure that you'll find answers to what what you're asking.
> 
> Good luck!



Agreed, sometimes there's just no interest, not rudeness.  I love Goyard, but unfortunately that forum isn't as popular as say, LV!  There's always only a few people viewing vs the thousands here!


----------



## terps08

anasanfran said:


> Couldn't find a bag charm clubhouse so I'm posting here. Does anyone know how to wear this bag charm? Do you think it will go good with a Delightful GM?? Not sure if I should purchase it from FashionPhile for $525. Any thoughts?? :salute:



I think it would be cute, but I wouldn't spend $500+ on a bag charm.  I'd rather spend that money on a new bag.  That's just me though!!


----------



## Liberty817

Blueberry said:
			
		

> I've been having this itch to buy a new bag for this season, but couldn't figure out which one to get.
> 
> I finally landed on LV. I want:
> 
> Epi Eden (June / Fall 2012)
> Emprinted Speedy in Framboise (september)
> Epi Noe (october)
> 
> REALLY EXCITED!



Awesome...can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Liberty817

anasanfran said:
			
		

> Couldn't find a bag charm clubhouse so I'm posting here. Does anyone know how to wear this bag charm? Do you think it will go good with a Delightful GM?? Not sure if I should purchase it from FashionPhile for $525. Any thoughts?? :salute:



Wow..super cute but I am like the other...kind of expensive for a charm....however....I love the look of charms on bags.


----------



## anasanfran

terps08 said:


> I think it would be cute, but I wouldn't spend $500+ on a bag charm.  I'd rather spend that money on a new bag.  That's just me though!!



I decided you're right. I always told myself I will NOT allow myself to spend all that cash on a LV bag charm, and I guess I got kind of weak this morning. I just really, really, like it but I think I will pass. Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## SassieMe

anasanfran said:


> Couldn't find a bag charm clubhouse so I'm posting here. Does anyone know how to wear this bag charm? Do you think it will go good with a Delightful GM?? Not sure if I should purchase it from FashionPhile for $525. Any thoughts?? :salute:



These were really popular a couple of years ago. I saw them used most frequently on a Speedy, where they were attached to hang across between the handles.  They look great on the DE and the mono patterns.  I LOVE them!  

There's a bag charm club in the LV clubhouse.  Here are a couple of images from tPFers over there.

HTH!


----------



## SassieMe

anasanfran said:


> I decided you're right. I always told myself I will NOT allow myself to spend all that cash on a LV bag charm, and I guess I got kind of weak this morning. I just really, really, like it but I think I will pass. Thanks for your input!!!



I have 2 bag charms and I use both of them all the time.  They add so much to an LV.  I agree about the $$, but they're just so versatile!


----------



## anasanfran

Need an LV chair for your doll?  Auction states it was a promotional item. Too cute! (link below)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3376ffd4f9


----------



## twin-fun

anasanfran said:


> Need an LV chair for your doll?  Auction states it was a promotional item. Too cute! (link below)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3376ffd4f9



I don't think this is an authentic LV item...which makes it just another fake!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

anasanfran said:


> I decided you're right. I always told myself I will NOT allow myself to spend all that cash on a LV bag charm, and I guess I got kind of weak this morning. I just really, really, like it but I think I will pass. Thanks for your input!!!


 
The price seems pretty steep--if you keep stalking the bay and bonz--some should pop up for a better price. I have both the brown and multi pastilles charms--I got them both pre-loved from ebay --for about $250-300 each. I typically set a limit of $300 for a bag charm.


----------



## Ardens Sol

Would it be weird to get a damier wallet with a monogram bag? Color will be the same...
And would it be weird to get a damier graphite wallet with a regular damier bag?


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Hello! 

My question did not get an anwser in the 'How Much Was Your Speedy?' thread so I thought I'd ask again here? 

If my calculations are correct, will a Speedy 30 in monogram cost be around 50GPB? I will it be cheaper if i go to buy it in france? I live right near London so france is cheap and easy to get to.


----------



## paliplaya2010

anasanfran said:


> Need an LV chair for your doll?  Auction states it was a promotional item. Too cute! (link below)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3376ffd4f9



thats hilarious


----------



## needlv

LuckyLittleLucy said:


> Hello!
> 
> My question did not get an anwser in the 'How Much Was Your Speedy?' thread so I thought I'd ask again here?
> 
> If my calculations are correct, will a Speedy 30 in monogram cost be around 50GPB? I will it be cheaper if i go to buy it in france? I live right near London so france is cheap and easy to get to.


 
A mono speedy 30 is EURO500 in France and 445GBP in the UK.  The difference in price (converting GBP to EURO) is only around 50EURO - so probably not worth the price of Eurostar trip to Paris to get it.  If you want to know prices, just go to www.louisvuitton.com and change countries to find out the pricing.


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

needlv said:


> A mono speedy 30 is EURO500 in France and 445GBP in the UK. The difference in price (converting GBP to EURO) is only around 50EURO - so probably not worth the price of Eurostar trip to Paris to get it. If you want to know prices, just go to www.louisvuitton.com and change countries to find out the pricing.


 
Ahh I see thank you! Also, I was wondering if i should get the speedy with or without the strap? I can't help but notice the vast difference in price between the 2 (around 200 for a strap) so I was wondering what others thought. I think the only time i would actually use the strap was if I was in an area I did not know and I wanted to keep my bag closer to me.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Should I buy a new mono artsy mm or a 3 month old trevi pm for $1400? It seems like such a great price and it's practically brand new.


----------



## IN LVOE

lillywillowbug said:


> Should I buy a new mono artsy mm or a 3 month old trevi pm for $1400? It seems like such a great price and it's practically brand new.


for me i would rather have new!!! you have to be so carefull when buying pre-loved.... i'm too scared to buy pre-loved!!!


----------



## lillywillowbug

IN LVOE said:
			
		

> for me i would rather have new!!! you have to be so carefull when buying pre-loved.... i'm too scared to buy pre-loved!!!



That's why I'm hesitating. I had to return my 1 week old, unused artsy last week because the handle had tiny cracks. The SA was so rude I was completely turned off that I just returned it rather than exchanging. But, I can't get the artsy out of my head.


----------



## Sheerblonde

:help:
I'm so torn! I always wanted to have an Alma Vernis Amarante. Next month, I will have saved enough to get it, but I realized that at the moment I actually need a shoulder bag - say a more practical and versatile one for every day that can carry more stuff. Since I have seen the Neverfull Idylle Fusain, I can't get this bag out of my head. It's not so common and maybe more elegant than the canvas versions. I would dress it up with a bandeau. My style is rather elegant than casual. So what shall I do? Buy the Neverfull first and hope that I will be able to afford the Alma later? Or get the Avalon Amarante Zipped instead? But then, I woudn't buy an Alma in Amarante anymore because I think these two bags are too similar and only differ in the length of the straps. I know I'm crazy but I have sleepless nights because of this.


----------



## Couture_Girl

artsy gm or cabas mezzo...artsy gm or cabas mezzo..

i nee a darn job .


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Isn't it funny how something drops in your lap when you least expect it.  Just scored a brand new Odeon PM bag for less than half retail price from a co-worker who received it as a gift on Mother's Day from a good friend and was in desperate need of the money.  Woohoo!  Happy Early Birthday to me, Happy Early Birthday to me . . . . .


----------



## kprice1019

Has anyone ordered from the Louis Vuitton website? How long would you say things take to come in? The store is a little far to go to but I'm so anxious to get a delightful pm!!!


----------



## WenD08

kprice1019 said:


> Has anyone ordered from the Louis Vuitton website? How long would you say things take to come in? The store is a little far to go to but I'm so anxious to get a delightful pm!!!



I just ordered a new item yesterday morning and my package was delivered this morning, less than 24 hrs later.  The website says delivery takes 3 to 5 business days so I was surprised.  Perhaps the quick delivery was due to me being 2 hrs from the warehouse.  At any rate, their delivery time is great


----------



## StarStarMoon

kprice1019 said:


> Has anyone ordered from the Louis Vuitton website? How long would you say things take to come in? The store is a little far to go to but I'm so anxious to get a delightful pm!!!


I've ordered online, and received items btwn 2 - 3 days. You might also want to call LV CS (Customer Svc.) It might help to expedite shipping, so you can get your Delightful faster!


----------



## kprice1019

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tracis30

kprice1019 said:


> Has anyone ordered from the Louis Vuitton website? How long would you say things take to come in? The store is a little far to go to but I'm so anxious to get a delightful pm!!!


 
I ordered an Eva and a Helene wallet last night ( 6/28).  It shipped from NJ today, and I will get it on July 3.  I used the regular shipping and I live in OK.


----------



## okshoppergirl

kprice1019 said:


> Has anyone ordered from the Louis Vuitton website? How long would you say things take to come in? The store is a little far to go to but I'm so anxious to get a delightful pm!!!



Approx. 4-5 days for me.  I'm located in Oklahoma.


----------



## okshoppergirl

Tracis30 said:


> I ordered an Eva and a Helene wallet last night ( 6/28).  It shipped from NJ today, and I will get it on July 3.  I used the regular shipping and I live in OK.



Hi fellow Okie


----------



## kprice1019

I just ordered my delightful pm!! I can't wait to get it!! I was debating on one of the 4 key key rings but was worried about my car key because it's not really a key. I drive a mini cooper so its a round thing. Does anyone have the key holder and have the same kind of key?


----------



## StarStarMoon

WenD08 said:


> I just ordered a new item yesterday morning and my package was delivered this morning, less than 24 hrs later.  The website says delivery takes 3 to 5 business days so I was surprised.  Perhaps the quick delivery was due to me being 2 hrs from the warehouse.  At any rate, their delivery time is great



Hi WenD08, that's a fast delivery! I think you're right. It must have been timing, maybe since you ordered in the morning they were able to send it out the same day. Anyway, just a quick "thanks" for recommending the Zippy Compact wallet. I ended up with an Azur (as a summer back-up, to give my regular mono Zippy a vacation...lol!) I'm in love with it, thanks to your great advice!


----------



## Tracis30

okshoppergirl said:


> Hi fellow Okie


 
Well, hello, fellow okie!  I noticed your name once and wondered if you were from OK!  PM me and let's chat!!!!


----------



## WenD08

StarStarMoon said:


> Hi WenD08, that's a fast delivery! I think you're right. It must have been timing, maybe since you ordered in the morning they were able to send it out the same day. Anyway, just a quick "thanks" for recommending the Zippy Compact wallet. I ended up with an Azur (as a summer back-up, to give my regular mono Zippy a vacation...lol!) I'm in love with it, thanks to your great advice!



Yay!  I wondered if you got it and I'm glad you're pleased  Just being a good tpfer


----------



## kaprizulka

I bought new neverfull mm in damier ebene to replace my 2,5 year old totally pm in damier azur..and it's been sitting in my closet for like 2 months now..i just can't let go totally..grrrr..dunno what to do.


----------



## StarStarMoon

WenD08 said:


> Yay!  I wondered if you got it and I'm glad you're pleased  Just being a good tpfer



Yes, aside from the *enabling* (lol) tPFers rock!! Thanks again, I hope you're enjoying your beautiful DE ZCW!!


----------



## kprice1019

Eva in de or speedy 30 in de? Does anyone get a lot of use out of the Eva?


----------



## pinkylizard

^pretty much one can get a lot of use out of the eva if you don't carry much.  a colleague has an eva it's like her main accessory  she's taken it to office meetings, dinners  even around vegas and the poolside. the sling sits perfectly, the size of it can carry the basics and a little more while keeping your hands free-very non obtrusive . it's a pretty nifty and practical (and a good sized) piece to own.


----------



## retired611

Just wondering if any LV dust bags were made with just the letters LV as shown in the attached picture or if this is a sure indication of a fake. Thanks!


----------



## piglett

hey all

been a while since I posted here but would you choose a LV cosmetic case or a Chanel one & why?


----------



## Brian Tmm

kaprizulka said:


> I bought new neverfull mm in damier ebene to replace my 2,5 year old totally pm in damier azur..and it's been sitting in my closet for like 2 months now..i just can't let go totally..grrrr..dunno what to do.



Use both


----------



## boyoverboard

retired611 said:


> Just wondering if any LV dust bags were made with just the letters LV as shown in the attached picture or if this is a sure indication of a fake. Thanks!



LV did make these dust bags, before they started producing the current style. That doesn't necessarily mean the item is authentic though! Always have it checked by the authenticators here at tPF.


----------



## NikkiEvans

Getting my first LV and can't decide between the Delightful PM or the Galliera PM!  Any advice?


----------



## kprice1019

NikkiEvans said:
			
		

> Getting my first LV and can't decide between the Delightful PM or the Galliera PM!  Any advice?



I just got the delightful pm and absolutely love it. Fits everything I need and than some. So comfortable to carry. I'm 5 foot if that helps and it's plenty big


----------



## NikkiEvans

Thank you!  That does help...I am 5' 1"!  I love the Delightful, but also like the Galliera...although the Galliera is quite a bit more expensive, and I wasn't sure that it was worth the extra $600.00!


----------



## NikkiEvans

Thank you! That does help...I am 5' 1"! I love the Delightful, but also like the Galliera...although the Galliera is quite a bit more expensive, and I wasn't sure that it was worth the extra $600.00!


----------



## NikkiEvans

kprice1019 said:


> I just got the delightful pm and absolutely love it. Fits everything I need and than some. So comfortable to carry. I'm 5 foot if that helps and it's plenty big


Thank you! That does help...I am 5' 1"! I love the Delightful, but also like the Galliera...although the Galliera is quite a bit more expensive, and I wasn't sure that it was worth the extra $600.00!


----------



## kprice1019

NikkiEvans said:


> Thank you! That does help...I am 5' 1"! I love the Delightful, but also like the Galliera...although the Galliera is quite a bit more expensive, and I wasn't sure that it was worth the extra $600.00!


It may be too big. I carry an iPad,large makeup bag, small makeup bag, wallet, cell phone wristlet and the mini pouchette. Still would have room if I needed


----------



## NikkiEvans

kprice1019 said:


> It may be too big. I carry an iPad,large makeup bag, small makeup bag, wallet, cell phone wristlet and the mini pouchette. Still would have room if I needed


Thanks, the Delightful sounds perfect for me!


----------



## tnguyen87

piglett said:


> hey all
> 
> been a while since I posted here but would you choose a LV cosmetic case or a Chanel one & why?



I would choose LV if it were MC or Vernis. If not either then the Chanel.


----------



## Rosesara09

Hello everyone! I have an eBay question. Can you go ahead and hit buy it now while you are waiting to have your lv authenticated? I keep losing auctions?.. Help?..,


----------



## Marumari

Rosesara09 said:


> Hello everyone! I have an eBay question. Can you go ahead and hit buy it now while you are waiting to have your lv authenticated? I keep losing auctions?.. Help?..,



You can hit "buy it now" but that doesn't hold the bag for you unless you commit to the sale fully.  You can commit to the sale and withhold payment until the seller satisfies your demands for proof of authenticity - I don't think there are any policies against doing that, but the seller might consider it rude.  You risk them getting impatient and canceling the sale, but it's better than paying tons of money for a fake, right?  :/


----------



## Rosesara09

Marumari said:
			
		

> You can hit "buy it now" but that doesn't hold the bag for you unless you commit to the sale fully.  You can commit to the sale and withhold payment until the seller satisfies your demands for proof of authenticity - I don't think there are any policies against doing that, but the seller might consider it rude.  You risk them getting impatient and canceling the sale, but it's better than paying tons of money for a fake, right?  :/



Yes it is worth the risk. I think most people (selling real lv purses) would understand?


----------



## purseprincess32

ok ladies... so I have to store several of my designer handbags along with my Chanel, LV's etc in a trunk in my apt because I will be having Real Estate brokers tramp through my place for the next couple of months and I have a lock on the trunk.. I have had stuff stolen out of my place before.. So my question is my trunk is going to be stored in a closet but it won't be air conditioned and I'm a bit concerned what can I put in the trunk with my bags that may prevent smell or if any condensation in case it gets hot.. Any ideas will be great since I'm concerned about my bags being ruined. Only my very expensive bags will be in the trunk because all my others don't fit.. and I have a lot of bags..


----------



## cutie_couture

Hey ladies! I'm brand new to this site and I'm loving it already!


----------



## cutie_couture

So, I've been looking for a cheap used LV bag to use as my everyday beat around purse.  I have a couple that I bought at the store but find myself being VERY VERY careful with them to keep them immaculate.  I've had my eye on the Alma purse in the classic monogram style.  How much would you pay for an item that looks like a 5/10 with 10 being brand new and 1 being totally stained and darkened like it has been sitting outside by the trashcan for a month?  I'm thinking of having it cleaned up.

Let me know your thoughts.  If I could get that nasty inside clean, this would be great, GRANTED that it's authentic!


----------



## cutie_couture

Oh and before I forget, my gf in San Diego told me about this amazing place that does a wonderful job restoring old handbags.  They're located in La Jolla, CA.  Pricey but do world class work.  Here is the link --> Margaret's

If I get a beater LV purse off ebay for cheap, I'm thinking of giving it a makeover here


----------



## cutie_couture

How do you delete a message once it has been posted?  I'm brand new to this site and am still learning the ropes


----------



## cutie_couture

purseprincess32 said:


> ok ladies... so I have to store several of my designer handbags along with my Chanel, LV's etc in a trunk in my apt because I will be having Real Estate brokers tramp through my place for the next couple of months and I have a lock on the trunk.. I have had stuff stolen out of my place before.. So my question is my trunk is going to be stored in a closet but it won't be air conditioned and I'm a bit concerned what can I put in the trunk with my bags that may prevent smell or if any condensation in case it gets hot.. Any ideas will be great since I'm concerned about my bags being ruined. Only my very expensive bags will be in the trunk because all my others don't fit.. and I have a lot of bags..



The first thing that came to mind are those little silica packets that come with everything from shoes, to purses, to whatever.  I wonder if you could find them in large quantities... Have you looked into getting a dehumidifier?  If you don't want to buy the unit, they do make disposable ones.  I have no experience actually using one, but maybe look into it?  Here is a random link I found when I googled it --> disposable humidifier


----------



## twin-fun

Rosesara09 said:


> Yes it is worth the risk. I think most people (selling real lv purses) would understand?



This is really bad advice. If you hit buy-it-now, you are entering into a legal contract to purchase the item. If you end up not submitting payment, the seller can and will file a "non-paying bidder" claim with eBay. They still can't _make_ you submit payment *but* they will mark your buyer's account. Do that a couple of times and you won't be able to purchase anything at all!


----------



## twin-fun

cutie_couture said:


> How do you delete a message once it has been posted?  I'm brand new to this site and am still learning the ropes



You can't. Only the mods can and do.


----------



## twin-fun

cutie_couture said:


> So, I've been looking for a cheap used LV bag to use as my everyday beat around purse.  I have a couple that I bought at the store but find myself being VERY VERY careful with them to keep them immaculate.  I've had my eye on the Alma purse in the classic monogram style.  How much would you pay for an item that looks like a 5/10 with 10 being brand new and 1 being totally stained and darkened like it has been sitting outside by the trashcan for a month?  I'm thinking of having it cleaned up.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts.  If I could get that nasty inside clean, this would be great, GRANTED that it's authentic!


 Run an advanced search on eBay on listing that have completed. That will give you pretty much an idea of what purses in various conditions sell for.


----------



## ktown

Vuittonella said:


> Good Morning from Germany everyone!
> I love this Forum sooo much...


I am in Germany also!!!


----------



## ktown

Good morning from rainy Germany!!


----------



## alley285

ktown said:


> Good morning from rainy Germany!!



The weather is awful!! Fortunately I'll be in the south of France next week, weey!


----------



## Rosesara09

alley285 said:
			
		

> The weather is awful!! Fortunately I'll be in the south of France next week, weey!



Lucky!!!


----------



## twin-fun

It's been pouring in south Texas, too and the forecast calls for more through the weekend... :rain:


----------



## Rosesara09

What does a speedy 30 retail for?


----------



## Rosesara09

twin-fun said:


> This is really bad advice. If you hit buy-it-now, you are entering into a legal contract to purchase the item. If you end up not submitting payment, the seller can and will file a "non-paying bidder" claim with eBay. They still can't _make_ you submit payment *but* they will mark your buyer's account. Do that a couple of times and you won't be able to purchase anything at all!



I'm scared to hit buy it now! I lucked out and won a bag even after waiting to authenticate!


----------



## twin-fun

Rosesara09 said:


> I'm scared to hit buy it now! I lucked out and won a bag even after waiting to authenticate!



Good for you and congrats! Would love to see pics of your new purchase!


----------



## Rosesara09

twin-fun said:
			
		

> Good for you and congrats! Would love to see pics of your new purchase!



I'll do a reveal as soon as I get it


----------



## BunnyLady4

Brian Tmm said:


> Use both


"When in doubt, buy both"  (learned that from my mom : )


----------



## _blush_

Been thinking of getting a Palermo PM for work/everyday... It's very pretty!

Then I keep thinking of getting a Speedy 30 instead because it's an iconic bag.. and then use any of my older bags for work..

I don't want to buy more than one bag in mono... so.. I don't know.


----------



## ColdSteel

Depending on what time I get off today, I might go buy a strap to use with my speedy and for the cerises pochette! I don't know its real name.


----------



## Summerbr

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and new to LV.  I'm going to be making my first LV purchase soon (Birthday gift from my husband!). I'm torn between getting a canvas or a leather bag. I know it's my first purchase so a canvas bag to use all the time makes more sense. But I just love the leather vernis finish - it's so glossy and beautiful. 

So far in canvas I'm liking the speedy, prob the 25 or 30 and the Tivoli. And in leather liking the vernis Brea and alma (prob in the medium size, is that MM?). Do any of the ladies who already own LV have any advice for me??


----------



## _blush_

Summerbr said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and new to LV.  I'm going to be making my first LV purchase soon (Birthday gift from my husband!). I'm torn between getting a canvas or a leather bag. I know it's my first purchase so a canvas bag to use all the time makes more sense. But I just love the leather vernis finish - it's so glossy and beautiful.
> 
> So far in canvas I'm liking the speedy, prob the 25 or 30 and the Tivoli. And in leather liking the vernis Brea and alma (prob in the medium size, is that MM?). Do any of the ladies who already own LV have any advice for me??



If I were you, i'd get either the vernis Brea or the tivoli if I wanted a canvas bag.. Those two are the most beautiful in my opinion


----------



## Cons game

naachyan said:


> If I were you, i'd get either the vernis Brea or the tivoli if I wanted a canvas bag.. Those two are the most beautiful in my opinion


According to my sa July 19th louis vuitton  introduces polka dots on vinyl bags she showed me pics not my style they will have some very nice scarves


----------



## itsMisterC

Summerbr,

Go for the classic/iconic LV bags which are the canvas Speedy or the very delicious Vernis Alma. They are very elegant but are easy to wear dress down too. Always head turners


----------



## zurilaura93

I just got my Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Speedy 30 today. I bought it on the Louis Vuitton website. I'm sure it is 100% authentic of course, however my question is why doesn't the leaf of the bag say the country it was made in? Mine only says Louis Vuitton Paris.


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

zurilaura93 said:


> I just got my Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Speedy 30 today. I bought it on the Louis Vuitton website. I'm sure it is 100% authentic of course, however my question is why doesn't the leaf of the bag say the country it was made in? Mine only says Louis Vuitton Paris.


I've seen this before but I don't know why it does not specify where it's made! Hmm let us know if you find out! You can still find out using the date code thought.


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

Summerbr said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and new to LV.  I'm going to be making my first LV purchase soon (Birthday gift from my husband!). I'm torn between getting a canvas or a leather bag. I know it's my first purchase so a canvas bag to use all the time makes more sense. But I just love the leather vernis finish - it's so glossy and beautiful.
> 
> So far in canvas I'm liking the speedy, prob the 25 or 30 and the Tivoli. And in leather liking the vernis Brea and alma (prob in the medium size, is that MM?). Do any of the ladies who already own LV have any advice for me??


Start with a classic speedy in mono ! You'll love it!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

ColdSteel said:


> Depending on what time I get off today, I might go buy a strap to use with my speedy and for the cerises pochette! I don't know its real name.


How much are the straps running for hmmm?


----------



## Rosesara09

VIVALAJAZZY said:
			
		

> How much are the straps running for hmmm?



Can you use a strap on any type of speedy?


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

Rosesara09 said:


> Can you use a strap on any type of speedy?


Yeah I seen them on the metal parts of the handles .


----------



## Rosesara09

VIVALAJAZZY said:
			
		

> Yeah I seen them on the metal parts of the handles .



Ohhh I want one too!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

I would love one !


----------



## zurilaura93

VIVALAJAZZY said:
			
		

> I've seen this before but I don't know why it does not specify where it's made! Hmm let us know if you find out! You can still find out using the date code thought.



Called Louis Vuitton. I guess they just don't put the country it's made in anymore if the bag is a speedy. They're either made in France or the U.S now. Slightly disappointed by that.


----------



## BagLady14

The ones made in France still say Made in France, it's just the US made ones without the "made in" heatstamp, but there should be an interior cloth tag that that says made in USA of imported materials, etc.


----------



## Blueberry

I just wanted to say how much I love Louis Vuitton. Its an endless obsession. *faints*

and tPF helps alot


----------



## Butterflyluv30

Question.... I had my Trevi GM stolen from me recently and I'm so sad/pissed.. I've had (her) it since 2009. And my heart is broken..  However I am in the process of replacing it. Should I get the same purse or should I go for something else???


----------



## shahad94

guys can i ask about the current price of speedy 35 and neverful MM , GM in US pleaas , i will appreciate it


----------



## kprice1019

shahad94 said:
			
		

> guys can i ask about the current price of speedy 35 and neverful MM , GM in US pleaas , i will appreciate it



I know the neverful mm is 850 not sure about the others


----------



## ColdSteel

VIVALAJAZZY said:


> How much are the straps running for hmmm?



Came to around $276 with tax. I keep mine in its dustbag in my speedy in case I want to carry her on my shoulder, especially if i'm carrying groceries or a lot of other stuff.


----------



## felishaLVlover

I just bought the new Emilie Damier Ebene wallet. It's perfect!! It's so practical and I love that I can fit my phone inside. It's seems like it will be functional as a clutch. I will find out when I take her out this weekend. I've seen the Unboxing videos on YouTube but I couldn't find one for this wallet in the damier Ebene ..only the monogram so I made one LOL it's probably terrible but who's judging?? Enjoy! 

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYG9TYw9UEs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPad


----------



## bagLoVera

Okay this may be gross but I'm hoping someone has some advice. My sister-in-law informed me a few weeks ago that she threw up on her Judy MM last month and was wondering how to get it out of the vachetta? Not sure if it's possible. She brought it to her local LV and they didn't have any recommendations. I wasn't sure if there was a LMB product she could use to somehow get it out? She refuses to use it now, although there's not too much vomit on the bag, it's the front of the bag and she's embarrassed to wear it now.


----------



## clu13

Wondering if anyone would be interested in a LV weight loss thread in the Playground.  The Minkettes have started one.  I'm no longer a Minkette (sold all but one).  I do love the support that I get from the threads.  I did HCG and the few of us on it supported each other daily, but the round ends on Tuesday.  Hoping to round up a few of us who love LV so we can chat about our progress, tips and how hot we look with our LV.


----------



## Fashion1

Quick question for you all - What are the odds of any more Stephen Sprouse wallets and other small leather good with the leopard interiors released again? When the leopard Sarah wallets were released last year, were there other SLGs with the leopard interior (like cosmetic cases, cles, etc., or was it only the wallets)? Thanks!


----------



## StarStarMoon

felishaLVlover said:


> I just bought the new Emilie Damier Ebene wallet. It's perfect!! It's so practical and I love that I can fit my phone inside. It's seems like it will be functional as a clutch. I will find out when I take her out this weekend. I've seen the Unboxing videos on YouTube but I couldn't find one for this wallet in the damier Ebene ..only the monogram so I made one LOL it's probably terrible but who's judging?? Enjoy!
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYG9TYw9UEs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


thanks for sharing your unboxing video of this gorgeous wallet! love the red hot stamping too. now i'm wanting a DE Emilie...eeek. ohh...and your nails look sooo pretty!


----------



## StarStarMoon

bagLoVera said:


> Okay this may be gross but I'm hoping someone has some advice. My sister-in-law informed me a few weeks ago that she threw up on her Judy MM last month and was wondering how to get it out of the vachetta? Not sure if it's possible. She brought it to her local LV and they didn't have any recommendations. I wasn't sure if there was a LMB product she could use to somehow get it out? She refuses to use it now, although there's not too much vomit on the bag, it's the front of the bag and she's embarrassed to wear it now.


oh no, i'm sorry to hear this. i can imagine how embarrassed she must feel. try to contact LMB, to ask advice on how to clean the bag/which products to use. good luck!


----------



## bagLoVera

StarStarMoon said:


> oh no, i'm sorry to hear this. i can imagine how embarrassed she must feel. try to contact LMB, to ask advice on how to clean the bag/which products to use. good luck!


 
Thanks so much!  I'll contact someone LMB and see what they say.


----------



## Tracis30

bagLoVera said:


> Thanks so much!  I'll contact someone LMB and see what they say.


 
Earlier this month I ordered some LMB vachetta protector, but accidentally really ordered vachetta cleaner.  It comes with a cleaning cloth, and a little square thing that looks like a magic eraser to get tough stains off the leather.  I bet she'd have some luck with this stuff!  Tell her to do a before and after pic and post it so we can see if it did the trick!


----------



## felishaLVlover

Tracis30 said:
			
		

> Earlier this month I ordered some LMB vachetta protector, but accidentally really ordered vachetta cleaner.  It comes with a cleaning cloth, and a little square thing that looks like a magic eraser to get tough stains off the leather.  I bet she'd have some luck with this stuff!  Tell her to do a before and after pic and post it so we can see if it did the trick!



What/who is LMB? I'm new to the forum and LV owner for almost two years. I've never heard of a cleaner so very interested !!


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

felishaLVlover said:


> I just bought the new Emilie Damier Ebene wallet. It's perfect!! It's so practical and I love that I can fit my phone inside. It's seems like it will be functional as a clutch. I will find out when I take her out this weekend. I've seen the Unboxing videos on YouTube but I couldn't find one for this wallet in the damier Ebene ..only the monogram so I made one LOL it's probably terrible but who's judging?? Enjoy!
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYG9TYw9UEs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad


Yay! I enjoyed your video you should do more!  love the nails by the way lol


----------



## Live_Love_Bags

*I hope to buy this Alma one day  *​


----------



## VIVALAJAZZY

Live_Love_Bags said:


> *I hope to buy this Alma one day  *​


It's gorgeous!


----------



## felishaLVlover

VIVALAJAZZY said:
			
		

> Yay! I enjoyed your video you should do more!  love the nails by the way lol



Thanks! Im glad you liked it   and my nails too!


----------



## bagLoVera

Tracis30 said:


> Earlier this month I ordered some LMB vachetta protector, but accidentally really ordered vachetta cleaner. It comes with a cleaning cloth, and a little square thing that looks like a magic eraser to get tough stains off the leather. I bet she'd have some luck with this stuff! Tell her to do a before and after pic and post it so we can see if it did the trick!


 
Okay thanks! I'll let her know. She isn't familiar with the LMB products, so she was hesitant about it when I first told her. I am waiting for them to respond to my email. She was hoping LV would have advice, but they didn't.


----------



## EBMIC

felishaLVlover said:


> What/who is LMB? I'm new to the forum and LV owner for almost two years. I've never heard of a cleaner so very interested !!


I believe it is a product called Loving My Bag.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Live_Love_Bags said:


> *I hope to buy this Alma one day  *​



ME TOO!!! It's my HG bag :worthy:


----------



## Tracis30

felishaLVlover said:


> What/who is LMB? I'm new to the forum and LV owner for almost two years. I've never heard of a cleaner so very interested !!


 
LMB is short for Lovin' My Bags.  They carry cleaners and protectors for all of the major handbags.  I'm pasting in the link for the LV products.  You can also send a purse to them, and they will clean and protect it for you.

http://www.lovinmybags.com/lmbbb.html


----------



## islandgirl76

Hi ladies! I was just wondering if $1300 was a good deal on the Watercolor Speedy 35 in brown? I know it was a limited edition release. And I do love the 35 size. As far as I can tell from pics, it's still in very good shape. 

Thanks!


----------



## twin-fun

islandgirl76 said:


> Hi ladies! I was just wondering if $1300 was a good deal on the Watercolor Speedy 35 in brown? I know it was a limited edition release. And I do love the 35 size. As far as I can tell from pics, it's still in very good shape.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes! Depending on condition, of course but from what I've seen you can barely get them below $1500. I'd snap that baby up in a heartbeat!


----------



## twin-fun

jen11127 said:


> Found this Sophie, but have never seen it in this color.  Has anyone else?



I thought the Sophie was a small pochette/clutch type bag?
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/sophie-club-118454-12.html


----------



## Santyf

Hi... I want to ask about LV's logo at the right bottom of epi leather bag. Is it printed or embossed? Thank you.


----------



## MrGoyard

Santyf said:


> Hi... I want to ask about LV's logo at the right bottom of epi leather bag. Is it printed or embossed? Thank you.


 Embossed. =)


----------



## islandgirl76

twin-fun said:


> Yes! Depending on condition, of course but from what I've seen you can barely get them below $1500. I'd snap that baby up in a heartbeat!


Thank you! I was certain it was a good deal but wanted to be sure. It's in very good condition. Barely any warming of the handles and there aren't any stains. I got lucky!


----------



## Santyf

MrVuitton said:


> Embossed. =)



Thank you so much!


----------



## Berna03

hello everyone... does anybody of you have a louis vuitton baggy pm??


----------



## curatedcloset

hi ladies! i'm a balenciaga/chanel girl but i'm looking to purchase a neverfull mm or gm monagram.  are they sturdy enough to carry a textbook? thanks and much  !


----------



## MrGoyard

curatedcloset said:


> hi ladies! i'm a balenciaga/chanel girl but i'm looking to purchase a neverfull mm or gm monagram.  are they sturdy enough to carry a textbook? thanks and much  !


 Yesyesyes! Definitely, the handles are very strong! Each handle resists up to 231 lbs! Good luck deciding.


----------



## curatedcloset

MrVuitton said:


> Yesyesyes! Definitely, the handles are very strong! Each handle resists up to 231 lbs! Good luck deciding.


thanks, mrvuitton!  this is very helpful information!!!


----------



## mrscurvy

I'm upset after learning LV no longer carry the Flamme shawl.. That would have been so perfect


----------



## LaurinsMom

Hello Ladies And Gents can you please advise me. I don't know if I'm just being reallhttp://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/why-does-the-patina-differ-from-bag-bag-768969.htmly picky


----------



## H.Luv

Hi everyone first post here. Im currntly eyeing these choices :

*Totally pm in monogram print with the mini pochette illustre and a bandeau* leopard- love these, I see the totally all the time it is too common but i love the look of it. Husband has no problems.

*Celine trapeze with bicolor celine pouch*- this is one of my dream bags, i love the shape, style, look and versatility, but i just cant try again to get my husband to buy it for me even if i offer a " no luxury purchases this year and next year " because i havent made any purchases this year. I have been begging him 4 months ago but he said no always. Havent tried again but he might not consider it again. I cant save up for my own because im taking care if my children and cant do any jobs or sell anything. Husband said that i can only get to $1500 only per year on designer bags. Bag budget is low because we just purchased 1 car and still ongoing payment for another one. and just started paying for an apartment (layaway) and we just added alot of stock in our business and boosting o the transportations and more renovations, so were kinda short on money, plus our children's tuitions and school things..... So that means if he actually considers a ban purchase, he wont even think of giving me anything above 50$ in either my birthday, our anniversary, or christmas/newyear because my " 2 or 3 year ban purchase " covers those occasions for 2 or 3 consecutive years already. For the trapeze, i wont have chriatmas gifts, anniversary gifts and birthday gifts above $50 from my husband next year if he considers the ban.

*
Hermes bolide 27 or 31 in swift orange*- love love love it 
But my problem is only the one stated above^^^

[COLOR="DarkRed"[B]]Celine large trio[/B][/COLOR]-just space issues. Not sure if it can hold like a lonchamp le pliage Soulder small size. Or a speedy 30. okay with hubby and best for traveling since i have kids. But the thing is that this bag's voice does not scream " celine " too much in her song.

[COLOR="Green"]*SO kelly 26*[/COLOR]- the design appeals to me so much, but the thing is its too deep but it wont bother me too much, ill just have some issues with getting stuff inside while im still standing. And remember, no more occasion gifts for 4 years, any occasion if he possiby considers a ban purchase.

*Louis vuitton neverfull mm azure with other various accesories*
Its okay, but my problem I will be using it for work if i buy it. And work means laptop. Laptop means heavy, and the straps will dig into my shoulder. And azure + dark patina is 

*Louis vuittom siracusa pm/mm with other accessories*
No problem, only wish it has a shorter strap when carrying on the shoulder.


*Hermes kelly 32 or hermes toolbox 26*
My ultimate dreams!!!! I cant explain my obssesion these bags through words!!!But as I said, if i buy these, i will no longer receive birthday, wedding anniversary and christmas gifts above $50 from my husband ( or anyone that has to do with his money ) for 6 to 10 years for this particular purchase if he even considers a ban purchase this long.



Thanks!!! This is my first ever tpf post!! Omg! Lol


----------



## islandgirl76

Do any of you have a purse organizer in your Speedy 35? I was looking at the "purse to go" website and wasn't exactly sure what size to get. According to their specs, I should be getting an xl jumbo but that seems awfully big. They are talking 18" long.


----------



## NANI1972

Hi ladies,

Does anyone still buy/own White Multi Speedy 30? Is it a bag anyone uses/carries anymore? I'm thinking on one and want to know if is a good choice? BTW I just turned 40 is this bag still OK for me?

Would greatly appreciate some opinions!


----------



## JADA

islandgirl76 said:


> Do any of you have a purse organizer in your Speedy 35? I was looking at the "purse to go" website and wasn't exactly sure what size to get. According to their specs, I should be getting an xl jumbo but that seems awfully big. They are talking 18" long.



I have one in my speedy 35 and love it. Go it from pimpmyspeedy.com


----------



## nrr_md

NANI1972 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone still buy/own White Multi Speedy 30? Is it a bag anyone uses/carries anymore? I'm thinking on one and want to know if is a good choice? BTW I just turned 40 is this bag still OK for me?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate some opinions!



I also planned on purchasing this bag but changed my mind. White Multi Speedy is very pretty. I will just continue to admire it from afar though  i also just turned 40, and i asked myself: do i see myself still carrying this bag after 5 years? The answer was NO. So i just used the money to buy LV bags which i can imagine myself carrying in 5-10 years time. This is just my opinion. But if you really like this bag and will make you happy, i say go for it


----------



## islandgirl76

JADA said:


> I have one in my speedy 35 and love it. Go it from pimpmyspeedy.com


wonderful, thank you!


----------



## Phoe8nix

islandgirl76 said:


> Do any of you have a purse organizer in your Speedy 35? I was looking at the "purse to go" website and wasn't exactly sure what size to get. According to their specs, I should be getting an xl jumbo but that seems awfully big. They are talking 18" long.


 
I have the speedy b 35 and use the extra jumbo purse to go - it's the correct size 
fit's properly inside


----------



## islandgirl76

Phoe8nix said:


> I have the speedy b 35 and use the extra jumbo purse to go - it's the correct size
> fit's properly inside


thank you! just want to make sure i get the correct size.


----------



## sammrox

Gwen's bag???

http://www.x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=stefaniTOYS082112_X17#pic9


----------



## fyn72

My collection, I bet you can tell which is my most worn bag 

http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k596/Sandie72/My LV Collection/?


----------



## iluvbags1120

fyn72 said:
			
		

> My collection, I bet you can tell which is my most worn bag
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k596/Sandie72/My%20LV%20Collection/?



Is that the cabas mezzo? Do you like carrying it?


----------



## fyn72

Yes! Well the cabas piano but you knew which one. It's practical and not too big or small for everyday use. It's comfortable to wear unlike the Houston.


----------



## Gyioia

love your collection!


----------



## fyn72

Thank you!


----------



## SJB1961

fyn72 said:


> My collection, I bet you can tell which is my most worn bag
> 
> http://s1117.photobucket.com/albums/k596/Sandie72/My LV Collection/?


GREAT COLLECTION,so jealous x


----------



## theSweetestSin

Pretty girls!


----------



## iwant2know

hey. i am new here, i wanted to ask you could someone help me to know if the bag i want to purchase is authentic or not ? i would post fotos of the bag, im the man, and it says the bag to be for men..please help me, i can post fotos or i can give anyone my contact, as i still cant create new topic for 5 days...THANK YOU !


----------



## Addy

iwant2know said:


> hey. i am new here, i wanted to ask you could someone help me to know if the bag i want to purchase is authentic or not ? i would post fotos of the bag, im the man, and it says the bag to be for men..please help me, i can post fotos or i can give anyone my contact, as i still cant create new topic for 5 days...THANK YOU !



Please see my siggy for where and how to post, welcome!


----------



## victoria427

Helloo! 
I have the white MC speedy 30 and black, I rarely use it, only in spring time I purchased it when they first came out and it is actually in for repair now! I love my black one more than my white, the white gets dirty quickly so you'll have to be careful on when you use it  but perfect choice my mom is a little older and has a massive white MC collection! 



NANI1972 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> Does anyone still buy/own White Multi Speedy 30? Is it a bag anyone uses/carries anymore? I'm thinking on one and want to know if is a good choice? BTW I just turned 40 is this bag still OK for me?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate some opinions!


----------



## NANI1972

victoria427 said:


> Helloo!
> I have the white MC speedy 30 and black, I rarely use it, only in spring time I purchased it when they first came out and it is actually in for repair now! I love my black one more than my white, the white gets dirty quickly so you'll have to be careful on when you use it  but perfect choice my mom is a little older and has a massive white MC collection!



Hi, thank you for the reply!


----------



## missa1ice

Hello everybody  I am new here so I can't post up my own thread yet. 

My mom bought this purse in Paris a couple years back for me. I can't seem to identify  the bag since I think it is a rare purse. I would like to sell it since  I do not use it but I do not know how much it is worth. 
It's 9 inches wide and 5.5 inches in height. 

Thank you in  advance.


----------



## arwen_

It is worth that much as someone is willing to pay for


----------



## LadyAK

can anyone help me out with a cross body bag?? I was looking at the saumur but it looks like work to unbuckle n buckle, I want something easy to slip in and keep moving around my day with. Any suggestions accepted!!


----------



## WenD08

LadyAK said:


> can anyone help me out with a cross body bag?? I was looking at the saumur but it looks like work to unbuckle n buckle, I want something easy to slip in and keep moving around my day with. Any suggestions accepted!!



I've heard very good things about the Bloomsbury PM and GM bags.  I saw a really good review about it on Youtube.  Ditto the menilmontant style.  If you don't carry a lot, my personal fave is the Danube.  It is an older style and is smaller but a great bag.  I took it around NYC on a couple of trips and as usual worked just fine.


----------



## Mrs. Shado

Hi,

I'm new to the forums and this is my first post. My husband collects flashlights on CPF and is helping me to get started  I love Louis Vuitton and my four dogs! Here's a picture of my puppies stuff,






Looking forward to spending time here 

Thanks
Tracey


----------



## clu13

missa1ice said:


> Hello everybody  I am new here so I can't post up my own thread yet.
> 
> My mom bought this purse in Paris a couple years back for me. I can't seem to identify  the bag since I think it is a rare purse. I would like to sell it since  I do not use it but I do not know how much it is worth.
> It's 9 inches wide and 5.5 inches in height.
> 
> Thank you in  advance.



It's Mallory Square in Marshmallow


----------



## clu13

LadyAK said:


> can anyone help me out with a cross body bag?? I was looking at the saumur but it looks like work to unbuckle n buckle, I want something easy to slip in and keep moving around my day with. Any suggestions accepted!!



I'm a fan of the Bloomsbury GM.  There is a current post in the main area discussing crosbody bags.


----------



## coolgrandma

Do people sell bags on this forum or is it illegal?  If so, how do you find someone selling?


----------



## IN LVOE

coolgrandma said:


> Do people sell bags on this forum or is it illegal?  If so, how do you find someone selling?


you cannot buy or sell on the forum...


----------



## angiex

I'm actually thinking about purchasing an LV wallet. I looked at the zippy and the sarah wallets in either rouge or pomme vernis. I like that the zippy has compartments big enough for a phone since a purse can sometimes get in the way, but I like the look of the sarah over the zippy. Any other suggestion wallets?
Newbie member!


----------



## LVMOMMY

Mrs. Shado said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forums and this is my first post. My husband collects flashlights on CPF and is helping me to get started  I love Louis Vuitton and my four dogs! Here's a picture of my puppies stuff,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to spending time here
> 
> Thanks
> Tracey



Lovely!  Welcome!


----------



## Lulugrl

angiex said:


> I'm actually thinking about purchasing an LV wallet. I looked at the zippy and the sarah wallets in either rouge or pomme vernis. I like that the zippy has compartments big enough for a phone since a purse can sometimes get in the way, but I like the look of the sarah over the zippy. Any other suggestion wallets?
> Newbie member!



I'm in the same predicament.  I am a newbie here too.  I love the look of the Eugenie wallet, BUT, I like the look and practicality of the Zippy.  GL with your decision, and welcome....


----------



## angiex

Lulugrl said:


> I'm in the same predicament.  I am a newbie here too.  I love the look of the Eugenie wallet, BUT, I like the look and practicality of the Zippy.  GL with your decision, and welcome....


I was looking at the Eugenie too but I was a bit worried that the snap closure would lose it's "snap". Meaning that the buckle closure would not close properly or all the way with daily wear.. Has anyone else had that problem?
Also is it hard to put cash in the side pockets of the zippy? I hate fumbling around with cash when the cashier gives me back my change :/


----------



## craziytrix

Hi, I'm new to collecting and might get 2-3 bags soon to start it off. All pre-owned. LV isn't my favorite but i'd like to get at least one bag from them. I'm not fond of the DE pattern though.

Which LV should I get? I'm thinking about the Mono Papillon 30 or a Bedford in Beige. Also should I get a Speedy brand new or pre-owned?

I also like designs from Marc Jacobs, Chloe, Prada, Gucci, etc. I definitely LOVE Burberry but can't find a classic one that's pre-owned.


----------



## NanciiMonroe

I'm new to this site and Louis Vuitton. Finally after years of fantasizing about one, I'm getting one! My uncle ordered me the Trevi GM and it should be getting here Wednesday. Is the Trevi a good first LV bag?


----------



## craziytrix

NanciiMonroe said:


> I'm new to this site and Louis Vuitton. Finally after years of fantasizing about one, I'm getting one! My uncle ordered me the Trevi GM and it should be getting here Wednesday. Is the Trevi a good first LV bag?


I'm new as well to LV. I think thats unique and definitely cute for a first LV since from what I gathered, everyone usually gets the neverfull or the speedy as their first. I just ordered the Vernis Bedford to make it my first. Congrats on the new bag.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NanciiMonroe said:


> I'm new to this site and Louis Vuitton. Finally after years of fantasizing about one, I'm getting one! My uncle ordered me the Trevi GM and it should be getting here Wednesday. Is the Trevi a good first LV bag?



It is a beautiful bag but the GM is HUGE.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

craziytrix said:


> I'm new as well to LV. I think thats unique and definitely cute for a first LV since from what I gathered, everyone usually gets the neverfull or the speedy as their first. I just ordered the Vernis Bedford to make it my first. Congrats on the new bag.



It is a cute bag! I want to get a Vernis piece but haven't made the plunge yet.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mrs. Shado said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forums and this is my first post. My husband collects flashlights on CPF and is helping me to get started  I love Louis Vuitton and my four dogs! Here's a picture of my puppies stuff,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to spending time here
> 
> Thanks
> Tracey



Love the items for your dog....he/she is definitely in style! I have always wanted a carrier for my dog but there would be no way he would stay in there. He is a such a lap dog.


----------



## craziytrix

Hi, i'm looking forward to getting a Speedy on December but I don't know whether I should get it new at a store or just online because I heard that some bags have different quality now compared to the older ones. Anyone else heard about this?


----------



## travelandbags

Just sharing. I was looking for a perfect LV crossbody bag last June/July (before Speedy B came to picture). I was leaning towards Menilmontant back then, but found myself purchasing this Cruise Collection Saumur Flore. 

I love it sooo much!


----------



## thisismelz

I was recently on the LV website & I clicked on the speedy & don't see the speedy in the size 40. Are there plans of discontinuing this size?


----------



## mirandacora

Just joined! I wish I came here when my aunt gave me my first and so far, only, LV, the limited edition monogram Neo. It's a great bag, I love it. Before the Neo, I was using locally made handbags and Sierra backpacks to carry around my things. I'm a very practical person, and never thought about owning a luxury item like an LV bag. It's actually very out of character for me. But since owning an LV bag, I can't imagine going back my old floppy handbags and backpacks. 

The Neo has a huge capacity, and I use it to regularly cart around 20-30 lbs of stuff with me every day. On a typical day, I have my wallet, iPad, cell phone, iPod, wireless routers, chargers, correspondence, notepads, change of clothes, DSLR camera, and camera lenses into my bag. 

And for the last year, it's been my sole handbag. I use it every day. I take it to work, dinners, construction sites, yoga studios, travel, etc. And after a year of heavy use, with no spills or carelessness, it's still showing wear and tear. Understandable given my use, but I wish I knew about this forum and learned about how to protect my bag a bit more against wear and tear. The bottom and edges are scuffed and showing a lot of wear. And now that I'm really thinking about it, I really regret not taking care of my bag better, given how much it cost.

I'll do what I can right now, but I'm still planning on using this bag until it falls apart. But in the meantime, I will plan and save up for my next bag. 

What do you all recommend? I love the Neo for four reasons: 

1) Huge capacity, can fit tablet computer, camera, camera lenses, change of clothes, and other odds and ends, all in one bag. 
2) Multiple ways of wearing it. I am right-handed but carry on my left side. I prefer shoulder and elbow-carrying, but given that my bag frequently weighs 30 lbs, I love the fact that there's a wide heavy strap that I can wear on my shoulder or even crossbody. 
3) It's a statement piece. It's beautiful and elegant. I use it like a workhorse, but I can also take it to the opera. 
4) It's a fairly unusual model. One of the reasons why I am not considering a Neverfull is because I see too many of them in Los Angeles. I want something a little more unique. 

Any ideas? I am not fixed on LV, but I do love having one. My budget at the moment is $800 for either new or pre-loved. For LV, I know that pretty much limits me to pre-loved pieces. But I have time, I have patience, and I'm willing to search and wait for the piece I really want.


----------



## mirandacora

Oh, this is gorgeous!



travelandbags said:


> Just sharing. I was looking for a perfect LV crossbody bag last June/July (before Speedy B came to picture). I was leaning towards Menilmontant back then, but found myself purchasing this Cruise Collection Saumur Flore.
> 
> I love it sooo much!


----------



## iheartmypurse

craziytrix said:


> Hi, i'm looking forward to getting a Speedy on December but I don't know whether I should get it new at a store or just online because I heard that some bags have different quality now compared to the older ones. Anyone else heard about this?



Im kind of in the same predicament as you. I want to get the mini pochette and thought if i got it over the website it may have a better chance of having the "made in ___" from france or spain then going to the store where as the LV stores in the US are switching to the tags. This is just a theory though.


----------



## nettevuitton

Hi everyone,
My first post here, long time louis collector have a very small collection bulit up over 12 years, my last few years have been pretty slow on the louis front but my dear sister recently purchased a speedy 30 damier ebene, and its fab, so im on the hunt for my next bag, 1st wedding anniversary and christmas is coming so fingers crossed. Currently have mono ellipse backpaack( my first lv bought in 01 bought by my boyfriend who is now my husband) mono troutter pouch, mono pochette, epi pouchette, fushia vernis mott pouch, fuscia vernis sarah wallet, compact mono wallet, mini lin josephinepm ine wine, matching purse, white mc alma, bagnitolille horizontal, db bloomsbury pm, had a db papillion26 but sold it on ebay!! Regret it big time now.
I really want a db neverfull in either mm or gm, and cles and emilie wallet so there my hit list for the next few months.
So need to get saving.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I got the Eugenie and I love it.  It has room for everything.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!!I bought a louis vuitton alma monogram and I want to know from it code,when it has produced!Can anyone help me? The code is VI1922


----------



## Persiancatlover

I think December 1992.  Origin France.

Instructions
1
Locate the date stamp in your Louis Vuitton bag. This is inside the bag, often in one of the pockets or near the zipper. You may find the stamp printed directly on the fabric or on a small strip of leather sewn to the bag. The date stamp is a series of letters and numbers.

2
Determine the country of origin by reading the letters. The letter codes for France are A0, A1, A2, AA, AN, AR, AS, BA, BJ, CT, DU, ET, FL, MB, MI, NO, RA, RI, SD, SL, SN, SP, SR, TH and VI. The codes for bags manufactured in the United States are FC, FH, LA, OS and SD. Bags made in Spainhave the codes CA, LO, LB, LM and LW. Italian-made bags have the codes CE and SA, and German bags have LP.

3
Review the number and letter combination to determine the time period when the bag was created. Bags manufactured in the 1980s have the following combinations: 3 numbers; 4 numbers; 2 letters and 3 numbers; 3 numbers and 2 letters; 2 letters and 4 numbers; or 4 numbers and 2 letters. Both the 3 and 4 number date codes represent the year and month of manufacture. For example, a code of 846 is June, 1984. A code reading 8111 is November, 1981. Louis Vuitton bags manufactured in the 1990s until 2007 use a two-letter and four-number combination. The first and third numbers combine to represent the month of manufacture, and the second and fourth numbers represent the year. For example, a code of LA 0957 means the bag was manufactured in the United States in May 1997. Bags manufactured from 2007 until the time of this writing (2010) use a different two-letter and four-number combination. The first and third numbers represent the week and the second and fourth numbers represent the year. For example, a date code of LA 3059 represents the 35th week of 2009, which is near the end of August.



Read more: How to Read the Vuitton Date Stamp | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_7611637_read-vuitton-date-stamp.html#ixzz2BliGpfQ6


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Persiancatlover said:


> I think December 1992.  Origin France.
> 
> Instructions
> 1
> Locate the date stamp in your Louis Vuitton bag. This is inside the bag, often in one of the pockets or near the zipper. You may find the stamp printed directly on the fabric or on a small strip of leather sewn to the bag. The date stamp is a series of letters and numbers.
> 
> 2
> Determine the country of origin by reading the letters. The letter codes for France are A0, A1, A2, AA, AN, AR, AS, BA, BJ, CT, DU, ET, FL, MB, MI, NO, RA, RI, SD, SL, SN, SP, SR, TH and VI. The codes for bags manufactured in the United States are FC, FH, LA, OS and SD. Bags made in Spainhave the codes CA, LO, LB, LM and LW. Italian-made bags have the codes CE and SA, and German bags have LP.
> 
> 3
> Review the number and letter combination to determine the time period when the bag was created. Bags manufactured in the 1980s have the following combinations: 3 numbers; 4 numbers; 2 letters and 3 numbers; 3 numbers and 2 letters; 2 letters and 4 numbers; or 4 numbers and 2 letters. Both the 3 and 4 number date codes represent the year and month of manufacture. For example, a code of 846 is June, 1984. A code reading 8111 is November, 1981. Louis Vuitton bags manufactured in the 1990s until 2007 use a two-letter and four-number combination. The first and third numbers combine to represent the month of manufacture, and the second and fourth numbers represent the year. For example, a code of LA 0957 means the bag was manufactured in the United States in May 1997. Bags manufactured from 2007 until the time of this writing (2010) use a different two-letter and four-number combination. The first and third numbers represent the week and the second and fourth numbers represent the year. For example, a date code of LA 3059 represents the 35th week of 2009, which is near the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: How to Read the Vuitton Date Stamp | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_7611637_read-vuitton-date-stamp.html#ixzz2BliGpfQ6



Oh my God!!!Mine says made in France and the code starts with the VI so it's true made in France!Also you are right I read your information!!They are FAB!! It's true mine made in France on December 1992!!! The best on this is that I was born on February 1992! So we have the same age


----------



## Persiancatlover

LadyAK said:


> can anyone help me out with a cross body bag?? I was looking at the saumur but it looks like work to unbuckle n buckle, I want something easy to slip in and keep moving around my day with. Any suggestions accepted!!


May I suggest the Favorite MM?


----------



## chilecorona

Hi all! I don't own any LV yet, but I'm looking for an everyday work bag.  I think the monogram is too "showy" in front clients.  I love the monogram empreinte, especially the artsy. However, it looks like I'd never be able to find anything in it because it's so loosely structred.  Finally, I wish there was more selection in the empreinte print.  Opions please.


----------



## hurleyca

I just joined!!!


----------



## hurleyca

Hi, I just joined. Can't wait to starting chatting with you


----------



## noonoo07

^^ welcome!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

chilecorona said:


> Hi all! I don't own any LV yet, but I'm looking for an everyday work bag.  I think the monogram is too "showy" in front clients.  I love the monogram empreinte, especially the artsy. However, it looks like I'd never be able to find anything in it because it's so loosely structred.  Finally, I wish there was more selection in the empreinte print.  Opions please.



Do you want to stick with the empreinte line? There are a few other pieces that are really cute options...There is also the Damier Ebene line which is more subtle than the monogram line.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mrs. Shado said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forums and this is my first post. My husband collects flashlights on CPF and is helping me to get started  I love Louis Vuitton and my four dogs! Here's a picture of my puppies stuff,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to spending time here
> 
> Thanks
> Tracey


Your dog accessories are adorable...I wish I could get my dog to stay in a carrier..I've always wanted an LV one!


----------



## Christabella

Hi, this is my first post here 
I have been dreaming about LV purses since I was a student but I began collecting only last year and by now I have 2 Neverfull MM in DA and DE, a Speedy 30 in DE and a Delightful PM.
I'm very happy with my bags. I've got one question though. Please pardon me, if it'S a stupid one, but I read a lot about a cloth tag and don't understand what is meant by that.
I heard it can only be found in the Made in the USA bags. I live in Germany and I've never seen one. Are there any disadvantages that come with that? What has been changed compared to the older bags?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Christabella said:


> Hi, this is my first post here
> I have been dreaming about LV purses since I was a student but I began collecting only last year and by now I have 2 Neverfull MM in DA and DE, a Speedy 30 in DE and a Delightful PM.
> I'm very happy with my bags. I've got one question though. Please pardon me, if it'S a stupid one, but I read a lot about a cloth tag and don't understand what is meant by that.
> I heard it can only be found in the Made in the USA bags. I live in Germany and I've never seen one. Are there any disadvantages that come with that? What has been changed compared to the older bags?



It is mainly affecting the USA LV items right now. Here is a good thread to read about it: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ht-actually-doing-something-about-785796.html and here is a picture of the cloth tag: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/show-me-your-tag-cloth-tag-club-786888.html.   Hope this helps!


----------



## Christabella

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It is mainly affecting the USA LV items right now. Here is a good thread to read about it: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...ht-actually-doing-something-about-785796.html and here is a picture of the cloth tag: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/show-me-your-tag-cloth-tag-club-786888.html.   Hope this helps!


Thank you so much. Now I get it


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Christabella said:


> Thank you so much. Now I get it



You're welcome!


----------



## Christabella

I want to buy a preloved agenda in the monoprint but of course it comes without the calendar inside.
Where can I buy the calendar for 2013? In a LV store? What does it cost? 
Please,help me


----------



## Christabella

Just found out from the homepage...


----------



## sayakayumi

Christabella said:


> Just found out from the homepage...



yay, congrats on your new agenda Christabella, enjoy!


----------



## Christabella

sayakayumi said:


> yay, congrats on your new agenda Christabella, enjoy!



Thank you so much. My boyfriend just bought me the DE Multiclés 6 and had it hotstamped for me. I'm so excited, but I'll get in on Christmas.
After buying the DE Speedy 30 for our anniversary he wanted something to go with it. I'm so in love with both him and Louis Vuitton


----------



## BunnyLady4

baghorr said:


> Is there a newbie thread anywhere that says what the abbreviations are? I've seen things like "SLG" and "NF" and such. Soooo, I feel like a complete idiot!



If it makes you feel better, I had to look up SLG on Google


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BunnyLady4 said:


> If it makes you feel better, I had to look up SLG on Google



Right there with ya, took me awhile to figure out what HTH was !:giggles:


----------



## Christabella

What is it?


----------



## SassieMe

Christabella said:


> What is it?



Small Leather Goods


----------



## Christabella

HTH = Small leather goods?
I thought SLG meant that. Now I'm confused...
The rest I figured out by guessing, like DE, DA, Speedy b, NF and so on


----------



## stitchnqt

i think HTH is "Happy to help" ?


----------



## Christabella

stitchnqt said:


> i think HTH is "Happy to help" ?



Thanks


----------



## img

stitchnqt said:


> i think HTH is "Happy to help" ?



HTH is - Hope this helps.  


So, I HTS,  LOL!


----------



## img

Christabella said:


> HTH = Small leather goods?
> I thought SLG meant that. Now I'm confused...
> The rest I figured out by guessing, like DE, DA, Speedy b, NF and so on



HTH is "Hope this helps"


----------



## Christabella

img said:


> HTH is "Hope this helps"



Thanks


----------



## BagloverBurr

I had to share. Santa came to my daughters daycare and she told him my mommy needs a new" Louis baton" haha she's so cute.


----------



## Christabella

BagloverBurr said:


> I had to share. Santa came to my daughters daycare and she told him my mommy needs a new" Louis baton" haha she's so cute.



so cute...I wonder how he reacted


----------



## RKSP

BagloverBurr said:


> I had to share. Santa came to my daughters daycare and she told him my mommy needs a new" Louis baton" haha she's so cute.



Lol awwww that's adorable. Not so adorable is my dad who thinks I love Gucci and Gabbana


----------



## BagloverBurr

She does have her cute moments


----------



## nuki

RKSP said:


> Lol awwww that's adorable. Not so adorable is my dad who thinks I love Gucci and Gabbana



lol


----------



## Christabella

Does anyone know whether the Pomme clés has a date code?
What about the DE clés?
Thanks in advance


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BagloverBurr said:


> I had to share. Santa came to my daughters daycare and she told him my mommy needs a new" Louis baton" haha she's so cute.



Aww how cute!


----------



## 7777777

Christabella said:


> Does anyone know whether the Pomme clés has a date code?
> What about the DE clés?
> Thanks in advance



I know DE cles has one. It is hard to read it, it is inside next to the stitching.


----------



## luckyseven01

Christabella said:
			
		

> Does anyone know whether the Pomme clés has a date code?
> What about the DE clés?
> Thanks in advance



Both do


----------



## Christabella

But where??? Can't find mine in the pomme clés...
Edit: Found it!


----------



## Mother2

Hi would someone be able to check out a bag on e bay for me PLEASE, e bay reference is 230894074794, it's a Louis Vuitton alma mm in blue nuit, seller id is 01benjames07. Thanks !!!!!


----------



## blushnkisses

ugh.....i am trying to order something on the LV site and it is acting up.


----------



## clu13

Does anyone know how long it takes to have something shipped from LV? I went to Lennox square on 12/9 and ordered something that they did have in stick. I leave on the 20th and now I'm worried my LV will just be sitting on the doorstep.


----------



## Christabella

Didn't they give you a tracking number???
Items shipped from France to Germany arrive within 2 days, but I don't know about the US.
Fedex actually calls if they can't reach you. They don't just leave it on the doorstep.


----------



## clu13

Christabella said:
			
		

> Didn't they give you a tracking number???
> Items shipped from France to Germany arrive within 2 days, but I don't know about the US.
> Fedex actually calls if they can't reach you. They don't just leave it on the doorstep.



No - I'm a bit perturbed. I received my emailed receipt from the Atlanta store about a week after the purchase. Normally it comes within minutes/hours of the purchase but always same day. And I purchased early in the morning. But no tracking number. I called today and I'm hoping for a call this afternoon from the SA.


----------



## nessie805

Is anyone else having app issues on the iphone with tpf? I have a iphone 5  ugh now im stuck using safari


----------



## MsLVinDC

nessie805 said:


> Is anyone else having app issues on the iphone with tpf? I have a iphone 5  ugh now im stuck using safari



Yes! Both iPhone and iPad.


----------



## clu13

Christabella said:


> Didn't they give you a tracking number???
> Items shipped from France to Germany arrive within 2 days, but I don't know about the US.
> Fedex actually calls if they can't reach you. They don't just leave it on the doorstep.



So FedEx tried to deliver yesterday - of course I was not home. So now I need to go to location and get the package as I leave for Germany tomorrow! It's my first trip to Germany! I am super excited! I believe my SA is trying to set up a VIC experience at the Frankfurt store but I'm not concerned. I love LV but I'm there to experience Germany rather than shop!


----------



## clu13

nessie805 said:


> Is anyone else having app issues on the iphone with tpf? I have a iphone 5  ugh now im stuck using safari



It's driving me insane! I can't take seeing this error message!


----------



## AutumnJade

I thought maybe it was my phone but I guess not. I hope they fix it soon! I didn't realize how much I missed it until I lost access, lol.


----------



## clu13

This is seriously killing me. I'm of to fed ex to pick up my package and I won't be able to do a reveal - these are the LAST in the country! I have up hope 6 months ago!


----------



## UPandUP

MsLVinDC said:


> Yes! Both iPhone and iPad.



Me too.


----------



## Christabella

clu13 said:


> So FedEx tried to deliver yesterday - of course I was not home. So now I need to go to location and get the package as I leave for Germany tomorrow! It's my first trip to Germany! I am super excited! I believe my SA is trying to set up a VIC experience at the Frankfurt store but I'm not concerned. I love LV but I'm there to experience Germany rather than shop!



Wow, good luck and enjoy Germany. You'll love it. Prepare yourself for rainy weather. They say there won't be any snow for Christmas. How long will you be staying? Have a nice trip


----------



## clu13

Christabella said:


> Wow, good luck and enjoy Germany. You'll love it. Prepare yourself for rainy weather. They say there won't be any snow for Christmas. How long will you be staying? Have a nice trip



We will spend a total of 7 days in Germany and 5 days in Switzerland and Austria. Thank you for the heads up! I would have forgotten an umbrella! 

Mission accomplished - I got to fed ex - they did mess it up though. They tried to deliver today!


----------



## Christabella

clu13 said:


> We will spend a total of 7 days in Germany and 5 days in Switzerland and Austria. Thank you for the heads up! I would have forgotten an umbrella!
> 
> Mission accomplished - I got to fed ex - they did mess it up though. They tried to deliver today!



 Have fun


----------



## meandme

Hi maybe someone can help me with this shawl. Is this LV? Maybe you know if i can find it on their webiste? Thanks


----------



## Lynn Countway

Hello from Canada!  Happy Holiday's to everyone


----------



## CAM22

Lynn Countway said:
			
		

> Hello from Canada!  Happy Holiday's to everyone



Happy Holiday's! I am in Canada as well


----------



## Lynn Countway

well I hope to catch up with everyone.  I think I am going to love my new hobby.


----------



## jules 8

Lynn Countway said:


> well I hope to catch up with everyone.  I think I am going to love my new hobby.



Welcome! Lol, lv is very addicting


----------



## Mimi57

VIVALAJAZZY said:


> I've seen this before but I don't know why it does not specify where it's made! Hmm let us know if you find out! You can still find out using the date code thought.


Hi,
I just bought mine today at the LV store in Nashville and noticed the same thing, the SA said some people were complaining about bags made in USA so the company decided to take off the country it was made in off the leaf, it's on the tag inside the bag tho.


----------



## indierock110

Hello,
I'm interested in an LV Neverfull Damier GM bag but I heard some parts of the bag are made in China and shipped elsewhere for assembly to avoid the Made in China label.

Has anyone heard of this? I want the bag but don't think it's worth the $ if it's made in China.


----------



## cherrycookies

my ysl wallet is still relatively new, 7 months old and yet i fell in love with lv emilie wallet! love the pop of red! but i read so many issues about it and despite assurances from some who use it, recently 1 gal did her reveal and the button was already horribly scratched from the rubbing of things in her bag. said her SA told her to wait till it's worse and then replace it? 

i am not one who baby my stuff so i think the sarah wallet is a safer choice but it's so boring. if only can change the red emilie button to the normal LV button.

just rambling...


----------



## 75008

Hi,
Can anyone please tell me what years the Monogram Canvas Artsy GM has been produced?

I read where it was being discontinued.

Thank you!


----------



## clu13

75008 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please tell me what years the Monogram Canvas Artsy GM has been produced?
> 
> I read where it was being discontinued.
> 
> Thank you!



I believe it came out in early 2010 - the clubhouse thread started in January in of 2010 so that is usually started by the first person get their hands on the newly released bag.  The GM was recently discontinued, effective last season.


----------



## xheatherg19x

Hello   Does anybody know the years the LV manhattan pm was sold?  Also (haven't been on here in awhile lol) why is the authenticate this lv thread closed?


----------



## exelero

Hi, does anyone knows why there aren't Speedys 40 B in ebene or azur damier? The biggest size I see on the website is 35 for the Damiers...


----------



## charleston-mom

xheatherg19x said:


> Hello   Does anybody know the years the LV manhattan pm was sold?  Also (haven't been on here in awhile lol) why is the authenticate this lv thread closed?



It isn't:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-796059.html


----------



## xheatherg19x

charleston-mom said:


> It isn't:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-796059.html



Thanks!  I swear I checked it a hundred times yesterday and where the "post reply" is usually blue it was red and said "discussion closed"  Very glad it is still here lol


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

xheatherg19x said:


> Thanks!  I swear I checked it a hundred times yesterday and where the "post reply" is usually blue it was red and said "discussion closed"  Very glad it is still here lol



I know recently Addy closed one thread and opened a new authentication thread.


----------



## Ebbydmp

Hello!
This is my first of maybe a few posts on here cuz I realize that I LOVE handbags of all shapes sizes and designers, but can't keep up wit any of ya'll! There's not enuf time in the day! Anyhow, I joined cuz I saw a lady when I was at work the other day wit a bag that was so awesome but couldn't ask about it cuz she didn't speak english but I have to have this bag if possible. 
So I thought if I described it someone could direct me to it.

It was a pleated crossbody Damier. But where it differs from the one on the LV website is that it had a thick strap. To be quite honest, I was so fixated on the shape of the bag I can't really tell if the strap was leather or nylon or what but I do remember it being thick. Also, there was a dark caramel brown color in there as well. 

I wish I could tell more but I waited too long and now can't remember it as well as I did a week a ago. Hope this bag is real!


----------



## jlo110

75008 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone please tell me what years the Monogram Canvas Artsy GM has been produced?
> 
> I read where it was being discontinued.
> 
> Thank you!


I think it was in 2010 but not 100% positive. You should call A LV boutique, they should  have that information available.


----------



## clu13

jlo110 said:
			
		

> I think it was in 2010 but not 100% positive. You should call A LV boutique, they should  have that information available.



It was 2010 - January 
Always check the clubhouse threads. We are an eager group, especially when new bags are released. Also, the reference thread archives have lots of info dating back to the inception of tpf.


----------



## UPandUP

Ebbydmp said:


> Hello!
> This is my first of maybe a few posts on here cuz I realize that I LOVE handbags of all shapes sizes and designers, but can't keep up wit any of ya'll! There's not enuf time in the day! Anyhow, I joined cuz I saw a lady when I was at work the other day wit a bag that was so awesome but couldn't ask about it cuz she didn't speak english but I have to have this bag if possible.
> So I thought if I described it someone could direct me to it.
> 
> It was a pleated crossbody Damier. But where it differs from the one on the LV website is that it had a thick strap. To be quite honest, I was so fixated on the shape of the bag I can't really tell if the strap was leather or nylon or what but I do remember it being thick. Also, there was a dark caramel brown color in there as well.
> 
> I wish I could tell more but I waited too long and now can't remember it as well as I did a week a ago. Hope this bag is real!



Bloomsbury? Or maybe she was small enough to wear her Trevi crossbody? Rumor is Trevis are being discontinued!


----------



## Ebbydmp

I kno it was a Bloomsbury but it didn't look EXCACTLY like any of the pics i've seen. It had a caramel color in it and a thick strap


----------



## pale_septembre

What do you all think of the multicolor monogram? I was talking with a SA yesterday, and she was remarking on how it isn't too popular these days. I feel like the wallets are especially beautiful, but I don't see them going well with the more "classic" patterns (e.g., monogram, damier azur, damier ebene). Anyways, I am torn as to whether to buy a wallet in multicolor, since I don't think it will go well with the "classic" patterned bags I had. What do you all think?


----------



## september0987

I am lucky enough to have someone with employee discount offer me a 30-40% off depends on which bag. I do not own any LV before ( I do own a few designer purses, just not LV and I am saving up for a Chanel classic). So I am very curious if you could get one back from LV and price doesnt matter, what will be your pick? And if you are in my situation, will you buy the bag because of the discount you have or will you keep saving up for the CHanel classic flap bag?  Thank you in advance for your answer


----------



## clu13

september0987 said:
			
		

> I am lucky enough to have someone with employee discount offer me a 30-40% off depends on which bag. I do not own any LV before ( I do own a few designer purses, just not LV and I am saving up for a Chanel classic). So I am very curious if you could get one back from LV and price doesnt matter, what will be your pick? And if you are in my situation, will you buy the bag because of the discount you have or will you keep saving up for the CHanel classic flap bag?  Thank you in advance for your answer



If you can get it via the discount, go for it. The discount items change daily. 

Are you close on the flap? Chanel will have their price increase on 2/1 or 2/15 per the very reliable rumors. I shudder to think where the flap prices will go. I believe my flap was $3900 in June 2011. Now they are $4900, I think. So $6000 for a jumbo is very possible. Go get it now if you can find it as most inventory is sold out.


----------



## pale_septembre

september0987 said:


> I am lucky enough to have someone with employee discount offer me a 30-40% off depends on which bag. I do not own any LV before ( I do own a few designer purses, just not LV and I am saving up for a Chanel classic). So I am very curious if you could get one back from LV and price doesnt matter, what will be your pick? And if you are in my situation, will you buy the bag because of the discount you have or will you keep saving up for the CHanel classic flap bag?  Thank you in advance for your answer


Think about if you would rather have a few LVs in different styles (e.g., Neverfull for work tote, Speedy for every day, Eva for night clutch, etc) vs. one Chanel. If you feel that your Chanel is something that is compatible for various occasions, go with that. But if you'd rather get a few LVs (at a great discount!), go for that. 

I personally prefer LV, because I feel that if I were to invest in a Chanel, it wouldn't be worth the anxiety over if it got ruined or god forbid stolen. With a Chanel, you're carrying around a few months worth of mortgage/rent. IMHO.


----------



## UPandUP

Soooo I thought I got a great deal on a LE Graffiti Pochette on eBay, but last night I looked up the orig retail price in the referncce thread, and I paid double! I can't even believe a LE Pochette was $130 in 2001. I thought the regular Pochettes were around $200 then, bc all the girls at college had them (not me tho). Anyway, just wanted to share my sadness. Lol. At least $250 is better than current retail for the old style Pochette ($400), and it looks cool with the graffiti. Trying to see the bright side! :/


----------



## nessie805

UPandUP said:


> Soooo I thought I got a great deal on a LE Graffiti Pochette on eBay, but last night I looked up the orig retail price in the referncce thread, and I paid double! I can't even believe a LE Pochette was $130 in 2001. I thought the regular Pochettes were around $200 then, bc all the girls at college had them (not me tho). Anyway, just wanted to share my sadness. Lol. At least $250 is better than current retail for the old style Pochette ($400), and it looks cool with the graffiti. Trying to see the bright side! :/



I think 250$ is good granted Lee or Addy checked it out and LE Pieces usually keep Value if in good condition  
Congrats on your new to you LE pochette


----------



## UPandUP

nessie805 said:


> I think 250$ is good granted Lee or Addy checked it out and LE Pieces usually keep Value if in good condition
> Congrats on your new to you LE pochette



Thanks so much for the reassurance! Yep, had it authenticated here ... I hope when I get it I'll love it and have no doubts!


----------



## ChanelTDF

Hi everyone,  

I just noticed that my LV Monogram Mirage Bordeaux Speedy 30 Limited Edition has some little tiny white spots on the bottom of it!!!  Not very noticeable at quick glance which is why I didn't even know until last night.  And I haven't used the bag in a while.  But when I flipped it over to clean my bag to use it again, that's when I noticed it. 

Any suggestions on what I should do?  Should I try to rub it out?  I don't even know what it is.  

Sincerely,

A very sad LV lover...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

UPandUP said:


> Thanks so much for the reassurance! Yep, had it authenticated here ... I hope when I get it I'll love it and have no doubts!



I bought one too and apparently paid to much! I missed out on that collection and wanted at least one piece. Next time I will check other prices, I was not sure what a good price was for a LE Grafitti pochette was at the time I was bidding....


----------



## UPandUP

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I bought one too and apparently paid to much! I missed out on that collection and wanted at least one piece. Next time I will check other prices, I was not sure what a good price was for a LE Grafitti pochette was at the time I was bidding....



Do you mind if I ask how much you paid? I paid $251. Can you believe they were retailing for $130 at the time?!?! I am going to lie to myself and tell myself it was a typo.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

UPandUP said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much you paid? I paid $251. Can you believe they were retailing for $130 at the time?!?! I am going to lie to myself and tell myself it was a typo.



geez, I paid too much. I think I paid around $300 (I cannot remember the exact amount)...I better use the typo excuse too....Now you can't feel so bad about your amount, right!
I had no idea what that line ran at the time....Now I know better!


----------



## UPandUP

LVlvoe_bug said:


> geez, I paid too much. I think I paid around $300 (I cannot remember the exact amount)...I better use the typo excuse too....Now you can't feel so bad about your amount, right!
> I had no idea what that line ran at the time....Now I know better!



Yes, we can feel bad together. It's cheaper than a reg pochette, I keep telling myself. (Granted, this one is 10 years old, lol.) Next time I know to not go back into the reference thread, then we'll never have to know!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

UPandUP said:


> Yes, we can feel bad together. It's cheaper than a reg pochette, I keep telling myself. (Granted, this one is 10 years old, lol.) Next time I know to not go back into the reference thread, then we'll never have to know!



We can start the "we paid too much" club...Sad part is I have not even used it yet! It was my first preloved LV off ebay and my only preloved purchase other than Yoogis....Lesson learned! I need to stick with Yoogis because at least they tell you the retail price or if they are charging more due to it being LE...


----------



## UPandUP

LVlvoe_bug said:


> We can start the "we paid too much" club...Sad part is I have not even used it yet! It was my first preloved LV off ebay and my only preloved purchase other than Yoogis....Lesson learned! I need to stick with Yoogis because at least they tell you the retail price or if they are charging more due to it being LE...



I don't want to be part of that club! lol. Let's also tell ourselves that these are worth what we paid because they are LE--and they very well might be! I thought it would be a good idea to start collecting the LE pochettes that I like. Um, sellers are trying to sell the ones from the Roses collection for $800 on eBay--now that's nuts!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

UPandUP said:


> I don't want to be part of that club! lol. Let's also tell ourselves that these are worth what we paid because they are LE--and they very well might be! I thought it would be a good idea to start collecting the LE pochettes that I like. Um, sellers are trying to sell the ones from the Roses collection for $800 on eBay--now that's nuts!



I actually was thinking of selling it and got a pretty good quote from Yoogis. Roses pochettes for $800? That is crazy!


----------



## midnightman

Ok, I need to vent about my anger after receiving the price list for some of the 2013 S/S Men's limited edition bags. I really wanted this scuba-style backpack, and knew it'd be really expensive, but not *$13,300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

       

mens-folio.com/uploads/news/2013/01/the-re-invention-tour-damier-goes-day-glo_4.jpg?width=666


----------



## UPandUP

midnightman said:


> Ok, I need to vent about my anger after receiving the price list for some of the 2013 S/S Men's limited edition bags. I really wanted this scuba-style backpack, and knew it'd be really expensive, but not *$13,300!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> mens-folio.com/uploads/news/2013/01/the-re-invention-tour-damier-goes-day-glo_4.jpg?width=666



That's ridiculous! I'm sorry!


----------



## glamourity7

Hello guys, I'm a newbie in need of help 
After a year of saving up, i will be able to get the Westminster bag in August (just in time for uni ). My question is - is it okay for me to use the bag daily for uni? Or should i use a Michael kors  one and just use the LV occasionally ?

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## tnguyen87

ChanelTDF said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just noticed that my LV Monogram Mirage Bordeaux Speedy 30 Limited Edition has some little tiny white spots on the bottom of it!!!  Not very noticeable at quick glance which is why I didn't even know until last night.  And I haven't used the bag in a while.  But when I flipped it over to clean my bag to use it again, that's when I noticed it.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should do?  Should I try to rub it out?  I don't even know what it is.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> A very sad LV lover...



Can you post a picture?


----------



## amckinney

Hi everyone just purchased my firs LV Speedy 30!!!!!


----------



## GlammaGurl

amckinney said:
			
		

> Hi everyone just purchased my firs LV Speedy 30!!!!!



Congrats! Don't you just love it?!?


----------



## nessie805

I saw a Damier Ebene Galliera at Del Amo Mall today. No idea of Authenticity, But if that is what it was suppose to look like it was Beautiful  i couldnt help but glace


----------



## onceisenough11

I really want to get the neverfull.  Should I get the damier or the original monogram?


----------



## Mimi57

onceisenough11 said:


> I really want to get the neverfull.  Should I get the damier or the original monogram?



I really Love my Neverfull in the Damier Ebene, and I haven't had any problems with her, I didn't want to worry about getting her wet when it rains, I have a Beverly in the Monogram and I'm always hoping for nice weather when I carry her, Lol


----------



## onceisenough11

Mimi57 said:


> I really Love my Neverfull in the Damier Ebene, and I haven't had any problems with her, I didn't want to worry about getting her wet when it rains, I have a Beverly in the Monogram and I'm always hoping for nice weather when I carry her, Lol


LOL, I understand.  I think I may get it in her in the Damier Ebene.  Thanks!


----------



## clu13

Anyone else tired of the price increase chatter? It is what it is. It's like stages of grieving - denial, anger, sadness, acceptance.


----------



## luvspurses

clu13 said:


> Anyone else tired of the price increase chatter? It is what it is. It's like stages of grieving - denial, anger, sadness, acceptance.


agree, i'm over it. probably a good time to stop buying  and just enjoy the bags anyway. it is what it is and i'm sure we will move on to more exciting/interesting topics.


----------



## Vvalentine

Hi all im new to da club, just purchased my first LV (Hamsptead MM D/E), brought it home and i was Sooooo HAPPY. So, the next day I've decided to start using it for the first time. But the strap is kinda long for me, then I adjusted the straps. Once I remove the strap from the lock, the holes on the strap TEARED!! I think its due to stretching? BUt this isnt suppose to happend to a brand new LV bag i suppose!! I was heartbroken and plan to bring it back to the store for a repair or replace. U guys reckon that is it possible to get a free replacement of the straps?

My new love






Poor straps (((










Also, I noticed that its crumbled on this specific part of the lining..... Is this NORMAL for DE bags???





Or is there any other choices for me? I really love it but I cant carry it due to this problem.. Please help me.. thanks in advance..!


----------



## LV_infatuated

Vvalentine said:


> Hi all im new to da club, just purchased my first LV (Hamsptead MM D/E), brought it home and i was Sooooo HAPPY. So, the next day I've decided to start using it for the first time. But the strap is kinda long for me, then I adjusted the straps. Once I remove the strap from the lock, the holes on the strap TEARED!! I think its due to stretching? BUt this isnt suppose to happend to a brand new LV bag i suppose!! I was heartbroken and plan to bring it back to the store for a repair or replace. U guys reckon that is it possible to get a free replacement of the straps?
> 
> My new love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor straps (((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed that its crumbled on this specific part of the lining..... Is this NORMAL for DE bags???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is there any other choices for me? I really love it but I cant carry it due to this problem.. Please help me.. thanks in advance..!



take it back. it shouldn't happen to a brand new bag. as for the wrinkles on the leather, in due time it will happen but again it shouldn't be like that on a brand new bag. did you get a floor model or did the SA brought out a new one from the back? be firm and ask them for a new one.


----------



## jessicasimpson

LV_infatuated said:


> take it back. it shouldn't happen to a brand new bag. as for the wrinkles on the leather, in due time it will happen but again it shouldn't be like that on a brand new bag. did you get a floor model or did the SA brought out a new one from the back? be firm and ask them for a new one.


Seems like that bag was a return before you got it . Take it back and do in update on what happen .


----------



## Vvalentine

I will Only be free to go to the store this Sunday. Do u know if a brand new lv bag will have blue stickers or any plastics on the bag? Because my friend got a hamstead it comes with a blue plastic sticker on the bronze plate... But mine doesn't.. Thx in advance n will keep u guys posted!


----------



## LV_infatuated

Vvalentine said:


> I will Only be free to go to the store this Sunday. Do u know if a brand new lv bag will have blue stickers or any plastics on the bag? Because my friend got a hamstead it comes with a blue plastic sticker on the bronze plate... But mine doesn't.. Thx in advance n will keep u guys posted!


majority of them should still have it on if its brand new from the back room. at least the ones i brought all had them. the purpose of that is to protect the hardware. for example, my Milla and Eva had it on the little plate, my Galliera had it on the big gold plate like your hampstead and the rings inside and out had it on my Artsy. sorry to say but sounds like they gave you a floor model. good luck with your exchange.


----------



## Vvalentine

LV_infatuated said:


> majority of them should still have it on if its brand new from the back room. at least the ones i brought all had them. the purpose of that is to protect the hardware. for example, my Milla and Eva had it on the little plate, my Galliera had it on the big gold plate like your hampstead and the rings inside and out had it on my Artsy. sorry to say but sounds like they gave you a floor model. good luck with your exchange.



I brought my Hampstead MM to KLCC LV store (Malaysia) and they checked it then said its not a commonly seen problem for Hamstead.. And immediately get a new Bag from the back for me.. I'm really satisfied with their service, im served by Darren. 

I double checked the straps and the holes, and adjusted it as well, the problem never arise, it was fine   Soooo happy to have my new baby back!!!

Thank you all for your support!!


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi lovely ladies and gents! 

May I get some advice from you. I have fallen in love with Speedy Bandouliere in Monogram Idylle! I was thinking about getting the speedy Bandouliere in the monogram canvas, but then decided on monogram idylle because I don't think too many people have it and also I think it would sort of hang better worn cross-body. Now I'm undecided between the Sepia and the Fusain. If you ladies have the bag in these two colours which would you recommend? I was initially leaning towards Sepia more, but now think it being a light colour would mark easily.


----------



## dioraddict15

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi lovely ladies and gents!
> 
> May I get some advice from you. I have fallen in love with Speedy Bandouliere in Monogram Idylle! I was thinking about getting the speedy Bandouliere in the monogram canvas, but then decided on monogram idylle because I don't think too many people have it and also I think it would sort of hang better worn cross-body. Now I'm undecided between the Sepia and the Fusain. If you ladies have the bag in these two colours which would you recommend? I was initially leaning towards Sepia more, but now think it being a light colour would mark easily.



Also, as I'm purchasing online is the sepia canvas more burgundy rather than pink?


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

dioraddict15 said:


> Hi lovely ladies and gents!
> 
> May I get some advice from you. I have fallen in love with Speedy Bandouliere in Monogram Idylle! I was thinking about getting the speedy Bandouliere in the monogram canvas, but then decided on monogram idylle because I don't think too many people have it and also I think it would sort of hang better worn cross-body. Now I'm undecided between the Sepia and the Fusain. If you ladies have the bag in these two colours which would you recommend? I was initially leaning towards Sepia more, but now think it being a light colour would mark easily.



I LOVE fusain!! Sepia doesn't even compare IMO.


----------



## babyLV

not/wasn't sure where to post this...but while i was just browsing the forums, suddenly i started to think about what had happened to me at the LV boutique in Rodeo Drive 2 or so yrs ago....somebody had bought me the Galleria PM at the LV boutique in Vegas as a gift; and when i came back home i took it out/carried it for half a day and decided i wanted something else so i took the bag to the rodeo drive store (yes still in original dustbag and big box etc) w/ receipt and wait til what happens next....
is anyone wanting to know and help me figure this odd situation? although i probably can't/not do anything about it now but just really shocked...


----------



## babyLV

delete post pls!!~


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Looking for opinions on the speedy mirage..... It is still a cool LE or do you think its dated?


----------



## dioraddict15

c_y_n_d_i said:


> I LOVE fusain!! Sepia doesn't even compare IMO.



Thank you. I think I'm going to go ahead with Fusain as seems to look much more eye catching.


----------



## LV_infatuated

Vvalentine said:


> I brought my Hampstead MM to KLCC LV store (Malaysia) and they checked it then said its not a commonly seen problem for Hamstead.. And immediately get a new Bag from the back for me.. I'm really satisfied with their service, im served by Darren.
> 
> I double checked the straps and the holes, and adjusted it as well, the problem never arise, it was fine   Soooo happy to have my new baby back!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your support!!



glad it all worked out!


----------



## LV_infatuated

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Looking for opinions on the speedy mirage..... It is still a cool LE or do you think its dated?



besides the emp. speedy B...the mirage in noir would be my 2nd ultimate speedy to have. its mono but no patina to worry about. not dated at all.


----------



## tnguyen87

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Looking for opinions on the speedy mirage..... It is still a cool LE or do you think its dated?



It's a cool LE! Wish I could get one!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LV_infatuated said:


> besides the emp. speedy B...the mirage in noir would be my 2nd ultimate speedy to have. its mono but no patina to worry about. not dated at all.





tnguyen87 said:


> It's a cool LE! Wish I could get one!!



Thanks for your opinions! I just bought one and cannot decide if I should keep it or not....I'm not sure why I'm not in love with it......


----------



## LV_infatuated

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for your opinions! I just bought one and cannot decide if I should keep it or not....I'm not sure why I'm not in love with it......



maybe its too structural, since all speedy sags and the mirage hold its shape. if it doesn't sing to you, return it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LV_infatuated said:


> maybe its too structural, since all speedy sags and the mirage hold its shape. if it doesn't sing to you, return it.



I don't think it is the structure of it because I love structured bags! I just want to make sure I don't regret returning it and then wanting it back! I have a couple other speedys but maybe because the canvas is different on this one.


----------



## LV_infatuated

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don't think it is the structure of it because I love structured bags! I just want to make sure I don't regret returning it and then wanting it back! I have a couple other speedys but maybe because the canvas is different on this one.



i know what you mean, this bag is hard to come by since they don't come up for sale often. such a hard decision...maybe you need to play dress up and try it on with different outfits. see if you fall in love with it. GL!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LV_infatuated said:


> i know what you mean, this bag is hard to come by since they don't come up for sale often. such a hard decision...maybe you need to play dress up and try it on with different outfits. see if you fall in love with it. GL!



Good idea! I haven't really tried it with anything or put my stuff in there....I think I'm going to think about it for a couple of days and make sure...Thanks for the help!


----------



## slamthegirl

I recently purchased the zippy compact in DE. I loved it at first but hated it after I couldn't find anywhere suitable to put my cash. I returned and exchanged for a sarah DE and luvvvvvvvv it soooo much. just sharing..


----------



## erica_cfu

Hello everyone! I have a question for the new pochette: apart from the strap being longer, has anything else changed? I mean, is it bigger? TIA!


----------



## TillyPearl

Hi! I'm new to the site and am really learning a lot about my speedy 30 mon and my new Speedy 30 Azur. I just got the Bandouliere yesterday and I love it! I also bought the Pochette NM. I love the bigger size and the strap drop! I wanted to also purchase the gold chain so I could hook that on when I want a dressier look. The store said they haven't gotten any since December! Does that mean none of the store will have them? Oh no!! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## prtagsale

hi everyone! new here and finding my way around.


----------



## GayleLV

OMG! I haven't been on here in forever...life took some crazy turns, good and bad, but hey, lol! Do I even post an intro..or, well, re-intro in this thread? This site has changed so much, it looks gorgeous! Missed so many people, I wonder who's still here?! Good to be back 3


----------



## LVLux

GayleLV said:


> OMG! I haven't been on here in forever...life took some crazy turns, good and bad, but hey, lol! Do I even post an intro..or, well, re-intro in this thread? This site has changed so much, it looks gorgeous! Missed so many people, I wonder who's still here?! Good to be back 3


So happy to see you around here- you were always so fun & kind! XO


----------



## LoopysEldest!

Hello all!! Is anybody else tuning into the live stream LV have set up of the show today?!  It starts in just under an hour!!


----------



## RiStylin

LoopysEldest! said:


> Hello all!! Is anybody else tuning into the live stream LV have set up of the show today?!  It starts in just under an hour!!


just wanted to share my newest LV purchase!!! who wants to see!!!... not sure how to unveil it still new to the site. Any suggestions?


----------



## clu13

GayleLV said:


> OMG! I haven't been on here in forever...life took some crazy turns, good and bad, but hey, lol! Do I even post an intro..or, well, re-intro in this thread? This site has changed so much, it looks gorgeous! Missed so many people, I wonder who's still here?! Good to be back 3



Great to see you back!


----------



## LVMOMMY

prtagsale said:


> hi everyone! new here and finding my way around.


 

Welcome!


----------



## LVMOMMY

erica_cfu said:


> Hello everyone! I have a question for the new pochette: apart from the strap being longer, has anything else changed? I mean, is it bigger? TIA!



There is an interior slip pocket.


----------



## GayleLV

clu13 said:


> Great to see you back!



Aw thank you!! Good to be back, lol


----------



## GayleLV

LVLux said:


> So happy to see you around here- you were always so fun & kind! XO


heyy!  Thanks hehe, good to be back and that's so sweet - you as well! =p


----------



## Catth

Hello.. After beeing away from this forum for 2 years, I have yet again entered the word of monogram and squares etc etc  Now I lust for many items, and save all my money.
I just wanted to share with you my new saving method: I pay myself (my savings account) for whenever I work out, about 30$ eavh time. Its very motivating!

Maybe I end up reaaaally FIT and with a full bank account - until splurging I mean


----------



## LuxMommy

Love this! I also need to loose weight AND save for my next purchase and this sounds perfect! Also, just wanted to share with everyone that I bought by first LV sunnies this week, I love them. AND I am dreaming of the Alma Epi in Fucsia + the matching Epi charm...that's what I need to start saving for...


----------



## Iluvbags

Hey everyone!  I have been back on the LV subforum for the past month or so really hard. I took a break for a long while from all the new LVs and collections but it's fun to be back

I'm catching up and learning about new styles.  And adding onto my wishlist too


----------



## Bag2gal

Hi there,
Does anyone know how to get the to Louis Vuitton "authenticate this" forum? The one I see is closed for postings??


----------



## nessie805

Is anyone having APP problems with TPF or is it just me? I have iphone5 and havent been able to use app for a week already  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## erica_cfu

LVMOMMY said:


> There is an interior slip pocket.



oh! thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## erica_cfu

nessie805 said:


> Is anyone having APP problems with TPF or is it just me? I have iphone5 and havent been able to use app for a week already
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



i have the same problem and i have iphone4s. i wish it will be fixed soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LVoe_writerGal

erica_cfu said:


> i have the same problem and i have iphone4s. i wish it will be fixed soon!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Ditto. I believe Vlad posted elsewhere in the Forum (maintenance section in general) that the app will be down for a few days while they re-vamp it. Missing it a lot!!


----------



## zobygirl

I bought my first LV from consignment today. Im now nervous because I cant find a duplicate online. Help! Did I do good? The bottom of the bag has me questioning authenticity.


----------



## LeLuxe

There's an app?? I am getting involved, new to this forum but already love it. It's nice to know there are others out there that love LV as much as I do!


----------



## Djarrett

Hello from Ohio :snowballs::snowballs:


----------



## Djarrett

Ok I have 10 post's and I need a bag authenticated. My account has been opened for over 5 days. What do I need to do??


----------



## clu13

Djarrett said:


> Ok I have 10 post's and I need a bag authenticated. My account has been opened for over 5 days. What do I need to do??



The shopping sub forum has an authenticate thread. The first page has the rules from the mods and what they need in order to render an opinion. Follow the rules and give the info they need and you should have your answer within a day or do. The authenticators here are wonderful and provide us an amazing service. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Can anyone help me please....I saw a bag yesterday in Damier, it looked similar "ish" to an Artsy, it had a black fabric on the sides with Louis Vuitton written on it. Does anyone know what this bag is please?

Many thanks.


----------



## queenbee80

Hello everybody, could you tell me the name of this bag? Got it from my friend but I have no idea. Thank you


----------



## josieeastcoast

Does anyone know what this bag ( at the top of the page of this link) is called or season/collection? Thank you!

http://zsazsabellagio.blogspot.com/2013/03/the-luxe-life.html


----------



## nicole_201012

hi all - sorry not sure where to post - i'm sure this is an easy question but i'm an LV newbie... when is the next LV season? i'm looking to purchase a new bandeau but i don't really like any of the colors/styles they currently have... how long will i have to wait for new releases? TIA


----------



## Angelme

Hi...
im not really sure if i can post my question here.. But here it goes 
Im looking for a gift for my fiance for his bday  .. And im sooo confused..Ive decided on getting him an lv belt and im debating between two of them, the 'lv utah leather belt' and the 'lv reversible calf belt'. The first one has a bronze/gold lv symbol , the other has a silver lv symbol. My fiance is 26 years old. He wears a lot of formal wear so i want the belt for formal use. So which one of the above two belts would be better ? Basically im pondering over the color of the lv symbol, either to take the silver or the gold/bronze one since the belts almost look the same apart from the buckle color. Any suggestions?


----------



## debbytweed

Hi I'm new to this forum so not sure if I am doing this correctly. I live in New Zealand and we have a LV store but it is not a 'Maison' store and I want to buy a pair of LV shoes. Is there a spot online where I can do Louis Vuitton online shopping?


----------



## tinkgirl501

Hey, Im not 100% sure this is where i should post this. But I was wondering if anyone here knew anything about louis vuitton swimwear?


----------



## handbags1954

Good Morning to Everyone.

I am new to this site and to Louis Vuitton handbags so any advise and recommendations would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## handbags1954

prettycitygirl said:


> I have also used Kiwi spary on my delightful w/o any problems at all!  It turned out perfectly - no darkening at all.  Love it!


Hi,  Can this product protect from water spots?


----------



## cat1967

Do you think I could use Leather Honey on the vachetta handles?  I haven't tried that I have only used it on other leather bags (Balenciaga) and it worked miracles.  It didn't darken the bag or anything, it made it softer, it took the dryness away and it looked like new.  But would it work on these handles or not?  Does anyone know?


----------



## nell_usa

Good Morning Everyone and Happy Mother's day to all the mothers out there.  This is my first time to post on TPF, my stat is still limited and cannot start a new thread since I am a newbie. I donot know if I am posting the right place 

I have this Louis Vuitton but I am no expert and do not know much how to say it real confidently.  I had been burned before big time now I want to make double sure what I have is real.  The flap is nothing like I've ever seen before so I say it is a tote to be safe.  Pls help thank you very much in advance


----------



## nell_usa

I just found out this LV is not real


----------



## cat1967

nell_usa said:


> Good Morning Everyone and Happy Mother's day to all the mothers out there.  This is my first time to post on TPF, my stat is still limited and cannot start a new thread since I am a newbie. I donot know if I am posting the right place
> 
> I have this Louis Vuitton but I am no expert and do not know much how to say it real confidently.  I had been burned before big time now I want to make double sure what I have is real.  The flap is nothing like I've ever seen before so I say it is a tote to be safe.  Pls help thank you very much in advance


Hi, and welcome to our forum.


----------



## sayakayumi

nell_usa said:


> Good Morning Everyone and Happy Mother's day to all the mothers out there.  This is my first time to post on TPF, my stat is still limited and cannot start a new thread since I am a newbie. I donot know if I am posting the right place
> 
> I have this Louis Vuitton but I am no expert and do not know much how to say it real confidently.  I had been burned before big time now I want to make double sure what I have is real.  The flap is nothing like I've ever seen before so I say it is a tote to be safe.  Pls help thank you very much in advance



Hi nell, welcome  I hope you can get your money back wherever you bought that bag. If you like that style it resembled the Totally maybe you can find a preloved one in a reputable reseller's site. Next time ask for authentication before you buy just to be safe, lots of great info on this forum, take care, see you around


----------



## cat1967

nell_usa said:


> I just found out this LV is not real


First of all welcome.  I was very sorry to read that you bought a fake, no matter how much you spent on it.  Make sure you authenticate, always, as there are a lot of good fakes around and you can never be sure.  You should definitely demand your money back.  Don't just grieve over it, do something and let us know.


----------



## RochRumRunner

nell_usa said:


> I just found out this LV is not real


Sorry to hear about that. I know your stats are not high enough for a posting but keep at it. I have discovered that this forum has amazing advise, education with sound insight. Please continue to read and search for the answers. This will make you a powerful and knowledgeable shopper now and in the future.


----------



## clu13

Happy weekend everyone - hope it is filled with LVoe


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

So I am going to post it here...Do not post out a Fake LV item to me  this is to the recent fake LV item I recieved and claims she is a fellow tpf member?


----------



## LVMOMMY

lovlouisvuitton said:


> So I am going to post it here...Do not post out a Fake LV item to me  this is to the recent fake LV item I recieved and claims she is a fellow tpf member?



Sorry for your troubles!  Did you authenticate your item here before buying and was this item purchased on Ebay?  Even if they claim to be TPF please get the item authenticated prior to buying.  Did you ask the seller for a refund?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVMOMMY said:


> Sorry for your troubles!  Did you authenticate your item here before buying and was this item purchased on Ebay?  Even if they claim to be TPF please get the item authenticated prior to buying.  Did you ask the seller for a refund?


 

I did all the reserach about the item and pictures and date code was correct but when I went to the post office to pick it up I could smell the plastic smell through the padded bag and knew yet again I had recieved a Fake.Its mono canvas so should of had the beautiful leather and canvas smell but this smelled or should I say stunk of plastic,the seller said she treated it with LMB on the 2 little pull tabs?that wouldnt make it reek of plastic and as soon as I got home on Friday I contacted her and opened an dispute through Paypal.It was back and forth she claiming its authentic and I am saying NO WAY it reeks of plastic and has No smell of canvas or leather.I checked the date code which was hard to see as it was heat stamped and that still checks out its the Plastic smell I cant get over having recieved items in the past with the exact same smell which were Fake I wasnt going to take any chances so finally she gave in and agreed to refund me and I will post it back to her tomorrow.It has left a foul taste in my mouth and put me off buying on eBay,due to a back injury and 4 operations later I am on alot of medication some of which is for stress and this put me on the edge I had to double my meds just so I could sleep.As for buying on eBay again I dont see it happening any time soon and if and when I do I will use the authentication thread but that still wont stop sellers sending me a fake as I have won items that had pictures of Authentic LV items and they have sent me a Fake copy of that item.Oh and through all the messages back and forth I asked her if it was a "Gift" and sure enough the reply was Yes.Thats me venting sorry


----------



## LVMOMMY

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I did all the reserach about the item and pictures and date code was correct but when I went to the post office to pick it up I could smell the plastic smell through the padded bag and knew yet again I had recieved a Fake.Its mono canvas so should of had the beautiful leather and canvas smell but this smelled or should I say stunk of plastic,the seller said she treated it with LMB on the 2 little pull tabs?that wouldnt make it reek of plastic and as soon as I got home on Friday I contacted her and opened an dispute through Paypal.It was back and forth she claiming its authentic and I am saying NO WAY it reeks of plastic and has No smell of canvas or leather.I checked the date code which was hard to see as it was heat stamped and that still checks out its the Plastic smell I cant get over having recieved items in the past with the exact same smell which were Fake I wasnt going to take any chances so finally she gave in and agreed to refund me and I will post it back to her tomorrow.It has left a foul taste in my mouth and put me off buying on eBay,due to a back injury and 4 operations later I am on alot of medication some of which is for stress and this put me on the edge I had to double my meds just so I could sleep.As for buying on eBay again I dont see it happening any time soon and if and when I do I will use the authentication thread but that still wont stop sellers sending me a fake as I have won items that had pictures of Authentic LV items and they have sent me a Fake copy of that item.Oh and through all the messages back and forth I asked her if it was a "Gift" and sure enough the reply was Yes.Thats me venting sorry




It's always risky buying on Ebay and too stressful.  The super fakes are so similar to real bags it's getting hard to tell the difference.  I used buy on Ebay but received one too many not as described items.  I liked finding good deals and LE items on Ebay but it's not worth the aggravation.  I buy less now and only from the boutique to avoid stress.  I am glad you are returning the bag.  The canvas shouldn't smell like plastic at all.  Take care!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVMOMMY said:


> It's always risky buying on Ebay and too stressful.  The super fakes are so similar to real bags it's getting hard to tell the difference.  I used buy on Ebay but received one too many not as described items.  I liked finding good deals and LE items on Ebay but it's not worth the aggravation.  I buy less now and only from the boutique to avoid stress.  I am glad you are returning the bag.  The canvas shouldn't smell like plastic at all.  Take care!


 

There is a lesson here even when you have an item authenticated Make sure its the same item as in the listing, as I stated I have recieved copy''s of authentic LV items and if I didnt know how they are suppose to smell and feel I would off been duped!there are so many scams going on its hard to keep up.It wasnt so much as stress that kept me awake it was the Rage I was absolutely furies!and as for the fake LV item I recieved the condition was Brand New so it shouldnt reek of plastic at all.Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## regina_garbe

It's always a problem buying on Ebay, since the seller posts pictures - even close ups - of an original LV and then sends a fake. Maybe that's what happened here.
I am glad that you'll get your money back! 
Regina


----------



## Beckamay

Hello, i'm new to TPF and have been wanting a LV for a while now, I love the luggage and am thinking of purchasing something in the near future, however I was on Pintrest and came across this picture, I was wondering if anyone could identify the bag? I love it and would love to purchase it! Thanks Becka-may.


----------



## missangelyka

Hello.  I am a newbie as you can see.   I have been waiting for years to make my first LV purchase.  I really wanted a Speedy Epi but since they were discontinued, I have been checking out ebay. My second choice was a Speedy 25 in Damier Azur.  I am wondering should I get a new bag versus a pre-loved one?


----------



## cat1967

missangelyka said:


> Hello.  I am a newbie as you can see.   I have been waiting for years to make my first LV purchase.  I really wanted a Speedy Epi but since they were discontinued, I have been checking out ebay. My second choice was a Speedy 25 in Damier Azur.  I am wondering should I get a new bag versus a pre-loved one?


I always buy new ones.  And I never buy from ebay (too scared), have heard a lot.  Anyway, it you do buy a Speedy (Speedy 25 was my first LV) do look at Speedy 30.  It is not that much bigger but it makes the difference you need when you put your stuff in it.  I have regretted buying it that small.  Though the Speedy 35 was too big for my taste.  So do buy new and do get a look at the bigger size.  That is my advice or course.  And let us know of your purchases.


----------



## missangelyka

cat1967 said:


> I always buy new ones.  And I never buy from ebay (too scared), have heard a lot.  Anyway, it you do buy a Speedy (Speedy 25 was my first LV) do look at Speedy 30.  It is not that much bigger but it makes the difference you need when you put your stuff in it.  I have regretted buying it that small.  Though the Speedy 35 was too big for my taste.  So do buy new and do get a look at the bigger size.  That is my advice or course.  And let us know of your purchases.


Thank you.  It is between the 25 and the 30.  I am trying to keep my purchase under $1,000 since I am not working yet and this will be a gift to myself.  I graduated college a few weeks ago and I was going to wait until I got a job or started another program but this pending price increase has me scared.


----------



## Pavla

Beckamay said:


> Hello, i'm new to TPF and have been wanting a LV for a while now, I love the luggage and am thinking of purchasing something in the near future, however I was on Pintrest and came across this picture, I was wondering if anyone could identify the bag? I love it and would love to purchase it! Thanks Becka-may.



Hi, check a thread in Reference Library, this is one of the new leather bags from Parnassea line.


----------



## cat1967

missangelyka said:


> Thank you.  It is between the 25 and the 30.  I am trying to keep my purchase under $1,000 since I am not working yet and this will be a gift to myself.  I graduated college a few weeks ago and I was going to wait until I got a job or started another program but this pending price increase has me scared.


Then by all means go get it.  You deserve a present.   When was the last time you had an increase?  We have had two in 2013, the last one a couple of months back.  Don't tell me we (Europe) are going to have another one?  That is too much to take.


----------



## missangelyka

cat1967 said:


> Then by all means go get it.  You deserve a present.   When was the last time you had an increase?  We have had two in 2013, the last one a couple of months back.  Don't tell me we (Europe) are going to have another one?  That is too much to take.


I hear one is coming next month...We had one earlier this year


----------



## ToriVega

is the price increase in june 1 real? O.O need to make my purchase soon..


----------



## cat1967

I have to rush to the Boutique!!!


----------



## Beckamay

Pavla said:


> Hi, check a thread in Reference Library, this is one of the new leather bags from Parnassea line.



Thank you so much I have been trying to find it all day! I will defiantly be making a purchase in july! 

thanks again 
x


----------



## Freegirl920

Hi guys, not sure if this is the real deal, but this guy has a great blog about LV and he claims these bags are coming out in Fall 2013.

Is this for real? I would start a thread but I am new here. These bags look TDF!

Sorry for hijacking the thread! lol!


----------



## missangelyka

Freegirl920 said:


> Hi guys, not sure if this is the real deal, but this guy has a great blog about LV and he claims these bags are coming out in Fall 2013.
> 
> Is this for real? I would start a thread but I am new here. These bags look TDF!
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread! lol!


 I like the sequined ones!!!


----------



## Jaxc

Freegirl920 said:


> Hi guys, not sure if this is the real deal, but this guy has a great blog about LV and he claims these bags are coming out in Fall 2013.
> 
> Is this for real? I would start a thread but I am new here. These bags look TDF!
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread! lol!


Yes. Saw the speedy yesterday.  It's pretty.  2360.00 I think


----------



## mcguffis

missangelyka said:


> Hello.  I am a newbie as you can see.   I have been waiting for years to make my first LV purchase.  I really wanted a Speedy Epi but since they were discontinued, I have been checking out ebay. My second choice was a Speedy 25 in Damier Azur.  I am wondering should I get a new bag versus a pre-loved one?


This is random, but a Speedy 30 can just barely fit an ipad in it. If you have one, this might help you make up your mind.


----------



## Dany12345

Hi guys can any one help me figure out if this is as real or fake !


----------



## princzezz21

Hi everyone, I'm not sure I'm in the right place for this question, I'm a newbie 

I just bought a Cabas Rivington in monogram and the date code says it's from the 35th week of 2010. I was just wondering if anyone knows if they made this bag in that print. I know it was made in the Damier as I found some but I can't seem to find any info on the monogram print.

I appreciate your thoughts and thanks in advance!!


----------



## Freegirl920

Dany12345 said:


> Hi guys can any one help me figure out if this is as real or fake !



There's a thread here where two lovely people named Andy and Lee authenticate LVs for free. I would post this there, but make sure you have more pictures or else they can't help you. 

I'm visiting Houston for the first time next week, couldn't help but notice you're from there! I think I'm gonna go to The Galleria and make a purchase! Then maybe Kempah (sp?) Boulevard and the Space Center.


----------



## louisvgraphite

empreinte


----------



## Shoppinmel

Freegirl920 said:


> Hi guys, not sure if this is the real deal, but this guy has a great blog about LV and he claims these bags are coming out in Fall 2013.
> 
> Is this for real? I would start a thread but I am new here. These bags look TDF!
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread! lol!


Yes!  I adore them all but especially the sequined speedy bags.


----------



## nocturnefelis

Anybody knows when the sequin speedy is released in Europe (Switzerland/Germany)?


----------



## cat1967

Does anyone know what the last price of the Galliera was in Europe?


----------



## Jfk11

Helloooo from Mumbai, India. I've recently joined this forum and I loooooove it


----------



## KookyMeow

LV initiate here  After months of deciding what my first luxury bag would be, I decided on an LV as I think it suits my lifestyle best, so I got myself one last Christmas.

I'm now on a spending ban for buying 2 LVs just last month... I'm KookyMeow and I'm a future LV addict.


----------



## Suns123

Hi ladies , just received my LV damier speedy 35 bandolier through mail. I loving it!  .just joined this forum too .


----------



## Taylo

Hello!

I can't make a new thread here due to my lack of posts, but I was just wondering if someone could help me out with the lv speedy 30/35 box measurements? 
I'm going to London soon and I plan on buying my first lv bag there (yay!), but I'm not sure if the box will fit in my suitcase? I really want the box with me home, but it seems gigantic in pictures. Do they have any smaller boxes to put the bag in or is it a standard size? Thanks for all help!!


----------



## cat1967

Suns123 said:


> Hi ladies , just received my LV damier speedy 35 bandolier through mail. I loving it!  .just joined this forum too .


Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new bag.  You are going to love it.  This one and all the others that are going to follow.  I guess your next one will be the Neverfull mm.  This is usually how it goes.  Enjoy it one more time!


----------



## cat1967

Taylo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I can't make a new thread here due to my lack of posts, but I was just wondering if someone could help me out with the lv speedy 30/35 box measurements?
> I'm going to London soon and I plan on buying my first lv bag there (yay!), but I'm not sure if the box will fit in my suitcase? I really want the box with me home, but it seems gigantic in pictures. Do they have any smaller boxes to put the bag in or is it a standard size? Thanks for all help!!


The size of the box differs depending on the measurements of each bag.  I think for the Speedy it is not that big since it is folded inside the box, it is not filled with anything.  Folded and put in the dustbag.  However, even if it doesn't fit you shouldn't miss it.


----------



## Suns123

Hi guys , anybody here who knows if LV canvas bags in damier , azur  can be affected by too much sun exposure? I live in Arizona have 3 LV's in different patterns but Im always wary carrying then on summertime , our weather can reach up to 115F : ( .


----------



## Suns123

cat1967 said:


> Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new bag.  You are going to love it.  This one and all the others that are going to follow.  I guess your next one will be the Neverfull mm.  This is usually how it goes.  Enjoy it one more time!


Hi cat1967, I started with the neverful mm 4 yrs ago and still loving it up to now.  : ) wanting it in damier since i got the lv pattern but ended up w the speedy bandolier  .thx ! : )


----------



## cat1967

Suns123 said:


> Hi cat1967, I started with the neverful mm 4 yrs ago and still loving it up to now.  : ) wanting it in damier since i got the lv pattern but ended up w the speedy bandolier  .thx ! : )


Speedy bandouliere is great.  Bravo!  Also I have heard that the Azur pattern becomes a little yellowish if left in the sun too long and for many years.  If you take care or it I don't think the temperature will be a problem.  Here in Greece the Summer is also very very got and the sun burning but then again this is a reason to avoid circulating a lot especially in the morning.  You wouldn't leave it in the sun to get a tan, would you?


----------



## Evelyn63

I love this Forum sooo much.


----------



## kate1988

hi I post question in lv repair cost thread,but get now response
please anyone repair they wallets from Louis Vuitton and can give me ruff figure price
basically my wallet zipper pull need replacing and snap front button need to be changed,wallet is 5 years old
thanks


----------



## kate1988

that's the pictures


----------



## tnguyen87

kate1988 said:


> that's the pictures



You could try calling your nearest LV and ask. That's what I did for my Speedy and they gave me the price for repairs.


----------



## kate1988

tnguyen87 said:


> You could try calling your nearest LV and ask. That's what I did for my Speedy and they gave me the price for repairs.


 l did like 3 times,but they wont tell prices over the phone


----------



## sayakayumi

So many good reveals on this forum, lots of cute piece that are very tempting&#8230; well done LV!


----------



## NorthSideGirl

kate1988 said:


> l did like 3 times,but they wont tell prices over the phone


 
The best way to get a good quote is to go to the store and have them give you an estimate.  I did that when I needed to replace Vachetta on an older bag.  Your SA can give you a quote, which I initially received, but when the Repair Department called the estimate was quite a bit more.   It depends upon what they have to do in order to repair your item.  Good luck!


----------



## jessikanzoey

I need help I'm looking into buying a LV 30 I found a used one for $400 but I'm not sure if its real the gal says she has the dust bag and lock and key and the date code is on the bag! But is this enough proof???


----------



## Suns123

cat1967 said:


> Speedy bandouliere is great.  Bravo!  Also I have heard that the Azur pattern becomes a little yellowish if left in the sun too long and for many years.  If you take care or it I don't think the temperature will be a problem.  Here in Greece the Summer is also very very got and the sun burning but then again this is a reason to avoid circulating a lot especially in the morning.  You wouldn't leave it in the sun to get a tan, would you?


Thx for the insight cat on azur . Enjoy your Summer! : )


----------



## tnguyen87

kate1988 said:


> l did like 3 times,but they wont tell prices over the phone



That's strange.. I called LV in New Orleans and they told me how much it would cost. I wonder why they won't tell you.


----------



## Djarrett

jessikanzoey said:


> I need help I'm looking into buying a LV 30 I found a used one for $400 but I'm not sure if its real the gal says she has the dust bag and lock and key and the date code is on the bag! But is this enough proof???


No it's not. Check all the markings that would make it authentic!! Ask if she has a recipt, plus any LV keeps a record of purchases so he would be able to get a recipt if called LV


----------



## nell_usa

I love reading the posts..... learn alot everyday


----------



## heathrb4

Random question&#8230; anyone know when Epi bags switched from gold hardware to silver hardware?

Thanks, HB


----------



## jgh

hmmm I need help here. Its my mother's birthday today and my father gave her a gift. To find out it was a lacoste bag. She did appreciate it but....she thinks it looks like a gym bag and she did expect a louis since she has been crazy obsessed with it for 2 years now and my father is clearly aware of that. My father wanted to ask help from me in buying a gift and i completely suggested the mono menilmontant since thats what she wanted. I listed reasons why its the best thing to buy and the best label. ( since she goes gaga for it :3 ) i didnt receive replies and i sent him brands that my mother doesnt like...but to find out I missed out lacoste. I mean she expressed to me that she was quite abit turned off but shes happy. Now I dont want to ruin her birthday and I currently have 450 bucks for my HK shopping when I get there. Thats still around 2/5 or whatever i think but my problem is if its worth it to use that for buying mother an LV ( pochette ) to brighten up her day? I mean when she got one last year for christmas her day literally was better and she kept on smiling and had a good mood. lacoste isnt really her style and I knew that personally since she told me when we were shopping.... when she was spending her gift cards she told me that she doesnt like pvc stuff. Im really sorry for her but I think im overreacting? I dont know she did seem really bummed. Thank you for the ones who can help i appreciate it ^^


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Well, I just purchased a speedy 30 (finally!) a few days ago, along with some other stuff. I'll do a reveal later. What I do want to say was that I was torn between the mono and the DE pattern. I really do prefer the mono pattern, but I was afraid of getting the handles really dirty/patina fast on it. I took it out for the first time yesterday shopping and I must say that I am SO glad that I got the DE. It is very hot and humid where I live and my handles would have gotten sweat, dirt etc. all over it. I remember reading many reviews that said shopping with a speedy is pretty cumbersome and I do agree, but I also do love carrying it on the crook of my arm. Love this bag right now!!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## miszyan

Helllo Ladies! I have the epi noe petite in blue color, does anyone know where i can get the drawstring replace? i am in NYC, if anyone know where i can get it.


----------



## dioraddict15

Aw bless you, you are so sweet. The new model pochette is lovely if your mother doesn't carry much or just for evening use. The new model is slightly different to the old one because it has a slightly longer strap so it is more comfortable to carry over the shoulder and has a little pocket on the inside.i would highly recommend it especially the Damier Ebene canvas as it has the lovely red lining. I have had my Pochette for over 10 years and apart from the darkening of the leather trimmings, which is inevitable over time, it still looks brand new and i love it and would never sell as it was my first LV purchase. I've been hooked ever since. I'm sure it will cheer up your mother. She's very lucky to have you.


----------



## purse mommy

heathrb4 said:


> Random question&#8230; anyone know when Epi bags switched from gold hardware to silver hardware?
> 
> Thanks, HB


I think about 7 yrs ago


----------



## Ronnicole2001

Has anyone here heard of Luxury catch? they claim their LV's are 100% authentic, but the price seems unreal? They take Am ex so you can send it back but I was wondering if anyone has heard of them here?


----------



## loganslove

Hi everyone! I have been reading TPF for months and months but am only now just logging in and posting. I am meeting with someone at my local LV store this weekend to purchase my first LV!! I have been wanting a Speedy since high school but never had the courage to spend so much money on myself! I figure now that I am 31 I need to bite the bullet (although I am taking baby steps and starting with a pre-loved!! ) My question for you awesome ladies is if there is anything I should be wary of on a pre-loved LV bag. The Speedy I am purchasing is only 2 years old and the pictures look great but I wasn't sure if there were any important things to take note of before I hand over my money!!! I appreciate any advice you can give!!


----------



## cat1967

I have never bought a preloved bag.  Too scared I guess.  If you buy from ebay you should be extra careful.  There are many fakes.  Other consignment stores don't need authentication.  But you have to be careful.  If I were you I would give the money and buy a new one, my first one from the LV Boutique to be sure.


----------



## Icegoddess

Hi!
Where do you post if you want a bag identified? I would love to purchase it and am desperately seeking the internet for answers!


----------



## loganslove

Cat1967 -
Thank you for your reply!! I am purchasing my bag from an individual in person - not on Ebay. I am having her meet me at the LV store so that we can verify authenticity. I would LOVE and prefer to purchase a brand new bag but I just cannot pass up the opportunity to purchase an almost new bag for $400 less! This allows me to have more money to purchase accessories for my new bag!! I really would not have thought about the accessories but all of the posts here on TPF have created my new obsession over cles and pochettes and all kinds of fun stuff !! I just didn't know if there were any structural or condition particulars to look for on my bag and I figured y'all were the best experts to ask!!


----------



## tjanese0711

nell_usa said:


> I love reading the posts..... learn alot everyday


 Me too!


----------



## Shoppinmel

loganslove said:


> Cat1967 -
> Thank you for your reply!! I am purchasing my bag from an individual in person - not on Ebay. I am having her meet me at the LV store so that we can verify authenticity. I would LOVE and prefer to purchase a brand new bag but I just cannot pass up the opportunity to purchase an almost new bag for $400 less! This allows me to have more money to purchase accessories for my new bag!! I really would not have thought about the accessories but all of the posts here on TPF have created my new obsession over cles and pochettes and all kinds of fun stuff !! I just didn't know if there were any structural or condition particulars to look for on my bag and I figured y'all were the best experts to ask!!



I would really suggest posting photos of it in the Authenticate This LV thread before purchasing it.  Most LV stores don't do authentications so even if you meet there, the SA's might not tell you if it's real or not.  Here's the Authentication thread http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-822901.html


----------



## Shoppinmel

Icegoddess said:


> Hi!
> Where do you post if you want a bag identified? I would love to purchase it and am desperately seeking the internet for answers!



Do you mean authenticated?  Here's the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-822901.html


----------



## cat1967

loganslove said:


> Cat1967 -
> Thank you for your reply!! I am purchasing my bag from an individual in person - not on Ebay. I am having her meet me at the LV store so that we can verify authenticity. I would LOVE and prefer to purchase a brand new bag but I just cannot pass up the opportunity to purchase an almost new bag for $400 less! This allows me to have more money to purchase accessories for my new bag!! I really would not have thought about the accessories but all of the posts here on TPF have created my new obsession over cles and pochettes and all kinds of fun stuff !! I just didn't know if there were any structural or condition particulars to look for on my bag and I figured y'all were the best experts to ask!!


Buying from an individual is the best as you can see and authenticate your bag.  Well done.  Yes accessories become an obsession as bags do.  Great opportunity in this price, don't miss it.  I wish I could find something like this.  Tell us when you get it.


----------



## BaoJuen

Hi,

I thought LV date code starts with SA should be made in Italy, but mine was made in French...Is this correct?

Please help...Thanks.


----------



## Masafi

I have to share terrible news for me, today someone i know stole 4 bags from me 2 Louis vuitton almas in red and pink and two lady dior bags in black and pink! I know the person who stole it but cant prove that she did it, so im sitting here and crying. I just remember one thing which my granny was saying to me: do not anything you are afraid to loose. Im so sad;(


----------



## KookyMeow

Masafi said:


> I have to share terrible news for me, today someone i know stole 4 bags from me 2 Louis vuitton almas in red and pink and two lady dior bags in black and pink! I know the person who stole it but cant prove that she did it, so im sitting here and crying. I just remember one thing which my granny was saying to me: do not anything you are afraid to loose. Im so sad;(



Gosh, that's terrible! I'm sorry to hear that. Is there a way you could talk to the person to verify? Although obviously the person won't admit it.

Perhaps you could start checking online if the person was trying to sell it, or pawnshops nearby. Unless the person decided to use the bags, then maybe you could follow the person to confirm? Not the best advice, I'm a bit speechless that there are some people who are *that* desperate...


----------



## sayakayumi

Masafi said:


> I have to share terrible news for me, today someone i know stole 4 bags from me 2 Louis vuitton almas in red and pink and two lady dior bags in black and pink! I know the person who stole it but cant prove that she did it, so im sitting here and crying. I just remember one thing which my granny was saying to me: do not anything you are afraid to loose. Im so sad;(



Sorry this happened to you, that's a lot of money for someone to steal, can you call the cops on them? this must be so upsetting, I hope you can do something about it


----------



## clu13

heathrb4 said:


> Random question anyone know when Epi bags switched from gold hardware to silver hardware?
> 
> Thanks, HB



Which blue? Toledo, myrtille, current epi blues? 

It's doubtful you can get vintage Toledo and myrtille is pretty but maybe there's a change if you call LV


----------



## Pavla

Masafi said:


> I have to share terrible news for me, today someone i know stole 4 bags from me 2 Louis vuitton almas in red and pink and two lady dior bags in black and pink! I know the person who stole it but cant prove that she did it, so im sitting here and crying. I just remember one thing which my granny was saying to me: do not anything you are afraid to loose. Im so sad;(



OMG, this is horrible! I would be desperate! So sorry for you!! Did you call police? 
How did it happen? Someone robbed into your house/flat?


----------



## Pelagia

Masafi said:


> I have to share terrible news for me, today someone i know stole 4 bags from me 2 Louis vuitton almas in red and pink and two lady dior bags in black and pink! I know the person who stole it but cant prove that she did it, so im sitting here and crying. I just remember one thing which my granny was saying to me: do not anything you are afraid to loose. Im so sad;(


You need to call the police and file a report! Check all pawn shop type places. If you have your receipts have police make copies. I am so sorry this has happened to you


----------



## iheartlv27

I'm very happy to announce that I just received my first ever *authentic* (& preloved) *LV* item. 
It's a Speedy 25 and I love it so much more than I ever thought that I would. 
From the pics on the LV website it looks very small, but in person it fits everything that I need. & At $240 USD in good condition with the patina on the handles and a clean interior, it's a great deal from the current retail price of over $850. 
I also wanted to say *Thank You So Much!* to all of the *awesome* people on TPF for continually helping new collectors like me to further my education of LV & other designer brands! :tpfrox:


----------



## Talinder

Wow what a deal! Congratulations. I should look for one for my daughter.


----------



## maybell

Like it !! Thanks


----------



## maybell

Informative thank you


----------



## annie_g

I am going to Paris in a couple of weeks. I plan to get my first LV while I'm there. I'm so excited! I'm going to get the Neverfull GM - originally was going for mono but now thinking DE (do I have the terms right?). I found this forum while researching. So far I've learned I should get two locks with the same serial number for the sides to keep it cinched up when I want to, and I should get a luggage tag for the heat stamping. From the trip advisor forums, I've learned to skip the Champs Élysées store and go to the St. Germain store for better service (and it's closer to my hotel anyway). And also how to get a VAT refund. Is there anything else you experts can tell me before I take the plunge? Thanks in advance.


----------



## purse mommy

annie_g said:


> I am going to Paris in a couple of weeks. I plan to get my first LV while I'm there. I'm so excited! I'm going to get the Neverfull GM - originally was going for mono but now thinking DE (do I have the terms right?). I found this forum while researching. So far I've learned I should get two locks with the same serial number for the sides to keep it cinched up when I want to, and I should get a luggage tag for the heat stamping. From the trip advisor forums, I've learned to skip the Champs Élysées store and go to the St. Germain store for better service (and it's closer to my hotel anyway). And also how to get a VAT refund. Is there anything else you experts can tell me before I take the plunge? Thanks in advance.



Don't forget to take a picture of yourself in front of the store. And enjoy. I love Paris.


----------



## annie_g

purse mommy said:


> Don't forget to take a picture of yourself in front of the store. And enjoy. I love Paris.



My husband just said that today! I can't wait. Such a bummer that I can't use the bag until I get home in order to get the VAT refund, but it's worth the wait.


----------



## SophiaHY

Masafi said:


> I have to share terrible news for me, today someone i know stole 4 bags from me 2 Louis vuitton almas in red and pink and two lady dior bags in black and pink! I know the person who stole it but cant prove that she did it, so im sitting here and crying. I just remember one thing which my granny was saying to me: do not anything you are afraid to loose. Im so sad;(



Craziness!!!  How did that happen?


----------



## pink20pink

Please authenticate this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161053719608?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## clu13

pink20pink said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161053719608?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649



You need to post in the shopping /authentication thread and follow the instructions for posting in the proper format.


----------



## [coco]

Hi all... 
Anyone else in Australia here?

*purse mommy* - I see you are in LA. Going there for the first time this year! We are so stuck on where to book hotels! Such a big place!!


----------



## MaureenB

Will a detachable LV strap work on a (5" x 11"-long horizontal bag) popincourt bag with handles.  Will it look okay being used as a shoulder/crossbody?


----------



## [coco]

loganslove said:


> Hi everyone! I have been reading TPF for months and months but am only now just logging in and posting. I am meeting with someone at my local LV store this weekend to purchase my first LV!! I have been wanting a Speedy since high school but never had the courage to spend so much money on myself! I figure now that I am 31 I need to bite the bullet (although I am taking baby steps and starting with a pre-loved!! ) My question for you awesome ladies is if there is anything I should be wary of on a pre-loved LV bag. The Speedy I am purchasing is only 2 years old and the pictures look great but I wasn't sure if there were any important things to take note of before I hand over my money!!! I appreciate any advice you can give!!




Welcome to tPF *loganslove*! Have you already purchased it? Pop over to the Authenticate This thread to check its authenticity. I own a fair bit of LV and still wouldn't know how to pick a "good" fake (bleh!) from the real deal. Better to be safe than sorry if you are looking at buying a preloved bag... 
Maybe jump onto the LV website and see what a new one costs first?


----------



## LVtoTravel

Hey there. I'm new to this site and found it while researching LV.

Earlier this year my family took me to LV to buy something for my birthday. LV is quite a bit expensive in Australia so in the end I only wanted something small to start with. I chose the Eva clutch in Damier Azur and I love it! 

I travel for work, last week I was in Rome so went to "just look" at the LV store on Vei Condotti. Well I somehow tripped & fell onto the jewellery counter and left with the Save It cuff in Mono. 

Now researching a handbag since Im getting a 3yr bonus at work. Hmmmmm choices!


----------



## LadyEnoki

annie_g said:


> My husband just said that today! I can't wait. Such a bummer that I can't use the bag until I get home in order to get the VAT refund, but it's worth the wait.



I used my bag and just stuffed it back into "new" position in my carry on. They didn't even check it anyway


----------



## LVtoTravel

Yeah I don't remember the guy in Rome looking inside the box with my cuff. It could have been empty for all he knew...


----------



## ruxoru

im getting my first louis Vuitton soon. a vintage saumur 35 monogram from 1989. very excited to own and restore it . in a month or so i plan to go to louis Vuitton and make my first purchase in store !, im going to get the insolite organiser and get it heat stamped. my LV addiction has begun haha. any advice interms of store etiquette ? im going to the Edinburgh LV store and i have heard horror stories about nasty SA'S.


----------



## MaureenB

[coco];24946260 said:
			
		

> Welcome to tPF *loganslove*! Have you already purchased it? Pop over to the Authenticate This thread to check its authenticity. I own a fair bit of LV and still wouldn't know how to pick a "good" fake (bleh!) from the real deal. Better to be safe than sorry if you are looking at buying a preloved bag...
> Maybe jump onto the LV website and see what a new one costs first?


I have purchased 4 pre-loved LV bags and they all look practically new.  I did months and months of looking and research before my purchase.  One bag came from a very reputable re-sale store in Hollywood, CA.  My others were from eBay.  I felt okay buying on eBay as long as the seller had lots of previous transactions and 100% positive feedbacks.  You are protected by PayPal and get your money back if there is anything wrong with your purchase.
Go ahead, jump in and let the addiction roll   BTW, I did buy my first bag in May from a LV store here in Boston, ouch!  But the SR was a doll and was very willing to show me some of the pitfalls of a few of the LV bags that you wouldn't know unless you were carrying them for a few days.


----------



## ItsWright

Hi fellow Louis lovers!!  haha I'm new here btw, nice to meet you all!  It's going to be mom's birthday soon and I wanted to surprise her with a really nice LV, could you guys voice your opinion on whether or not you think this is authentic.  It's on ebay and is claimed to be real.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-LOUIS-VUITTON-MONOGRAM-SPEEDY25-Boston-BAG-/171071876494?

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## cat1967

You should put it under the AUTHENTICATE section but I wouldn't think an oldie like this would be fake.


----------



## LVtoTravel

MaureenB said:


> the SR was a doll and was very willing to show me some of the pitfalls of a few of the LV bags that you wouldn't know unless you were carrying them for a few days.


 
Such as? Can you share?? Am wondering about a few of the bags so any additional insight would be great. TY!

Coco, another Aussie here! (West coast but not there at the moment)


----------



## cat1967

MaureenB said:


> I have purchased 4 pre-loved LV bags and they all look practically new.  I did months and months of looking and research before my purchase.  One bag came from a very reputable re-sale store in Hollywood, CA.  My others were from eBay.  I felt okay buying on eBay as long as the seller had lots of previous transactions and 100% positive feedbacks.  You are protected by PayPal and get your money back if there is anything wrong with your purchase.
> Go ahead, jump in and let the addiction roll   BTW, I did buy my first bag in May from a LV store here in Boston, ouch!  But the SR was a doll and was very willing to show me some of the pitfalls of a few of the LV bags that you wouldn't know unless you were carrying them for a few days.


Do tell us about them please.


----------



## Bluebell_09

hi babes. am thinking of gettin a vernis brea or alma in paris, which is a better choice?
i heard alma has a separate strap which is quite costly, isst true?
i have a speedy 30 which is handcarry but dun reali use due to color xfer of jeans to my azur speedy..sadz.


----------



## cat1967

Bluebell_09 said:


> hi babes. am thinking of gettin a vernis brea or alma in paris, which is a better choice?
> i heard alma has a separate strap which is quite costly, isst true?
> i have a speedy 30 which is handcarry but dun reali use due to color xfer of jeans to my azur speedy..sadz.


I love the Vernis Alma.  Get that one.  The bandoulieres are always costly.  I have the Alma PM DE.  I was told that the bandouliere cost 200 euros maybe more now and I remember when I bought a band. for my Speedy in mono it cost around that two years ago in Greece.  They are costly but allow you to use it more comfortably.  I never bought the bandouliere for the Alma.  I find it more elegant worn on the crook of the arm.


----------



## theposhgirl

I Have always Bought authentic coach, juicy couture and others! However I only had replica LV, chanel, dior etc high end bags! I'm happy to announce that I have joined the Authentic ONLY! Family!!! with a Pre-loved White MC Alma, A Pink Graffiti Speedy and an Authentic Gucci!!  I am so happy to be Authentic ONLY! From here on out! Can't wait to be able to post my collection


----------



## FashionistaUK

Anyone have the louis vuitton large agenda? Worth it??


----------



## luvallpurses

Bluebell_09 said:


> hi babes. am thinking of gettin a vernis brea or alma in paris, which is a better choice?
> i heard alma has a separate strap which is quite costly, isst true?
> i have a speedy 30 which is handcarry but dun reali use due to color xfer of jeans to my azur speedy..sadz.


I have the Brea in vernis and alma in epi.  If you prefer to carry with strap then I suggest the Brea as the cowhide strap is much more comfortable on the shoulder.  For hand carry either are beautiful but the alma does hold less and you have to be careful about ruining the shape. GL with your decision!


----------



## beekmanhill

I hope someone can help.  I own a Trouville, about 8 years old, and I cannot find the seal/stamp.  Can anyone direct me?  I'm thinking of selling it.  Thanks so much if you can help.  

I know it is authentic, I bought in LV store.


----------



## wowow_piyo

Please help me, how much westminster gm in france?


----------



## iBella1984

Hi! 

I'm thinking of buying pre-owned LV vernis wilshire PM in rose pop. What's the price of a new one right now? European LV mobile app doesn't show prices so I'm a bit lost. The trusted auction seller (I've done business with her before) is asking 455&#8364;. Is that a good price of a wilshire which is almost in new condition? Thanks!


----------



## jubanegra

Hello everyone.
It's my 1st time posting in here so I really need your help.
I am about to make my 1st LV purchase: a Speedy 30 damier ebene. :shame:
The biggest question: is it worth to pay the extra money for the shoulder straps? I need to be able to carry this bag on shoulder, or it won't work for me, but the shoulder straps add around 200 euros extra on the price. 
Is it possible to get the straps somewhere else / cheaper?
TIA!
*http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&rct=j...=qA4KGaSfyoCOtimStOSmJQ&bvm=bv.49967636,d.bGE*


----------



## SophiaHY

jubanegra said:


> Hello everyone.
> It's my 1st time posting in here so I really need your help.
> I am about to make my 1st LV purchase: a Speedy 30 damier ebene. :shame:
> The biggest question: is it worth to pay the extra money for the shoulder straps? I need to be able to carry this bag on shoulder, or it won't work for me, but the shoulder straps add around 200 euros extra on the price.
> Is it possible to get the straps somewhere else / cheaper?
> TIA!
> *http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&rct=j...=qA4KGaSfyoCOtimStOSmJQ&bvm=bv.49967636,d.bGE*



If you like the shoulder carry option, are you also considering the speedy b? It costs a bit more but comes with the strap.


----------



## jubanegra

SophiaHY said:


> If you like the shoulder carry option, are you also considering the speedy b? It costs a bit more but comes with the strap.


Hi Sophia.
I call the LV boutique in Oslo (I live in Norway) and they do have the Speedy 30 with shoulder strap, that I guess is the Speedy B.  But does it worth the 300 euros difference in price?


----------



## PurseAddict10

I just read somewhere someone posted a site authenticlouisvuittonbags.com, anyone heard of it? is that site for fake bags?


----------



## cat1967

jubanegra said:


> Hello everyone.
> It's my 1st time posting in here so I really need your help.
> I am about to make my 1st LV purchase: a Speedy 30 damier ebene. :shame:
> The biggest question: is it worth to pay the extra money for the shoulder straps? I need to be able to carry this bag on shoulder, or it won't work for me, but the shoulder straps add around 200 euros extra on the price.
> Is it possible to get the straps somewhere else / cheaper?
> TIA!


Hello and welcome!
I did the same thing.  I bought a Speedy 25 mono three years ago and then I purchased a mono strap.  You can attach it to the handle rings and wear it on the shoulder, however I mostly wear it cross body.  If you need the strap so much you can buy the same model with the bandouliere, unfortunately it didn't exist at the time I bought it or I didn't know about it, however there is a big price difference.  But, because the strap comes from the sides of the bag where it is attached, IMO it is more comfortable if you want it on the shoulder.  Check the site to see if the Speedy bandouliere exists in DE, I am not sure right now.


----------



## jubanegra

cat1967 said:


> Hello and welcome!
> I did the same thing.  I bought a Speedy 25 mono three years ago and then I purchased a mono strap.  You can attach it to the handle rings and wear it on the shoulder, however I mostly wear it cross body.  If you need the strap so much you can buy the same model with the bandouliere, unfortunately it didn't exist at the time I bought it or I didn't know about it, however there is a big price difference.  But, because the strap comes from the sides of the bag where it is attached, IMO it is more comfortable if you want it on the shoulder.  Check the site to see if the Speedy bandouliere exists in DE, I am not sure right now.


Thank you Cat. Using it cross body would be heaven when traveling, for example. 
I guess the one with straps is a Speedy bandouliere. That would explain the 300 euros difference.
I will call again and ask for more details before purchasing it.
They are beautiful...


----------



## LVtoTravel

Yes, Speedy B exists in Damier Ebene. I bought mine about 2 weeks ago. I got the 25 but the SA showed me 30 and 35... hth


----------



## SophiaHY

jubanegra said:


> Hi Sophia.
> I call the LV boutique in Oslo (I live in Norway) and they do have the Speedy 30 with shoulder strap, that I guess is the Speedy B.  But does it worth the 300 euros difference in price?



The Speedy B has some design differences in addition to the strap.  For example, it has stripes of leather up the sides with rings for you to hook the shoulder strap so you are not attaching the strap to the handles.  The lock goes on the zipper pull, etc.  With all the extra detail, it is a bit more luggage like and has a different look than the regular speedy.  It is great for shoulder and crossbody carry but some people prefer the regular speedy for hand held. HTH


----------



## jubanegra

SophiaHY said:


> The Speedy B has some design differences in addition to the strap.  For example, it has stripes of leather up the sides with rings for you to hook the shoulder strap so you are not attaching the strap to the handles.  The lock goes on the zipper pull, etc.  With all the extra detail, it is a bit more luggage like and has a different look than the regular speedy.  It is great for shoulder and crossbody carry but some people prefer the regular speedy for hand held. HTH


Thank you again Sophia. You are a life saver.
It is good to know about these details. As I said before, I am new at LV so extra help is always appreciated.


----------



## cat1967

LVtoTravel said:


> Yes, Speedy B exists in Damier Ebene. I bought mine about 2 weeks ago. I got the 25 but the SA showed me 30 and 35... hth


I love Speedy in DE.  Mine is mono 25.  Sometimes I wonder if I should have gotten it in 30.  Do you think it has a lot of difference?  I can't say that it doesn't fit everything in there, but maybe because the lining is brown I can't find everything very easily.  I may go for a DE 30 later in time.


----------



## SophiaHY

I'm trying to figure out how to spend my bag funds next year (I'm on ban island for the rest of this year except for a black purse; I can buy a black purse).  So here is my dilemma: (1)should I buy the Chanel classic flap,  which I know is a classic but that I would rarely use because it doesn't fit my current lifestyle but to buy now since price would only go up or (2) should I spend the money on a few bags or SLG that I would use now?


----------



## LVtoTravel

The Speedy B has a red lining, at least, the MIF does, so for me finding stuff is not a problem. I was originally looking at the 30 but after trying both in the LV store I settled for the 25, since I have so many large bags anyway. I have a pic somewhere of them both. I'm sure the 30 would be good for travelling, but if I have the space I tend to fill it, so opted for the smaller bag as a different option to what I already have.


----------



## LVtoTravel

Ok the pics are in my album here http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11106. The SA pretended to look the other way... 

Both are Speedy B's, the DE in 25 and the DA in 30. I kinda like the DA a lot too, but think if I get a DA bag, if not the Galiera then the NF, I don't think I'd enjoy two Speedies (unless one was a watercolour!)


----------



## Sasy Tackett

jubanegra said:


> Thank you Cat. Using it cross body would be heaven when traveling, for example.
> I guess the one with straps is a Speedy bandouliere. That would explain the 300 euros difference.
> I will call again and ask for more details before purchasing it.
> They are beautiful...


 

Great idea!!


----------



## Allyrene

hi new to forum and just getting back into LV after a long break.... not sure why i even took one. Time to catch up! Debating between the Alma PM Ebene, Portobello PM and the Stresa PM Azur. Any thought???


----------



## cat1967

Allyrene said:


> hi new to forum and just getting back into LV after a long break.... not sure why i even took one. Time to catch up! Debating between the Alma PM Ebene, Portobello PM and the Stresa PM Azur. Any thought???


Alma PM Ebene.  I have it, I love it!


----------



## Allyrene

I think the Alma is what i am probably swaying towards love how it looks. I have an opportunity to get the stresa pm preloved and that would be perfect since I want something in azur .... Just waiting to hear back if its authentic from the forum.Has anyone ever used carol diva?


----------



## unicahija_89

*hello! i need your opinions coz i'm planning to buy pegase 45 or 55 (since these two are perfect for cabin) tomorrow and what's stopping me from buying is the reason that i don't usually fly in business class.... so is it a BIG YES  or a BIG NO ?*


----------



## Carrine

Hi - any1 from Singapore (SG)? iI will be returning to SG next week. Thinking of getting Pallas-monogram as a gift for sis. How much does it cost in SG? Tha.


----------



## bofus

Does anyone actually check their LV luggage when they fly? How scratched up does it get?


----------



## bofus

Allyrene said:


> hi new to forum and just getting back into LV after a long break.... not sure why i even took one. Time to catch up! Debating between the Alma PM Ebene, Portobello PM and the Stresa PM Azur. Any thought???


I really like the stresa.


----------



## Carrine

Hi - does anyone know when was the Pallas-mono launched? Available in Singapore? Thanks!!!


----------



## PurseAddict10

Can someone help me authenticate a vintage vuitton by the French company speedy 30? I already posted on the "authenticate" thread but the vintage expert isn't available. I can post pics. Thank you


----------



## fashionista_E

Dear ladies, hope that i didnt in a wrong thread  

I got problems with my speedy bandou  












Could u guys tell me how to fix it? Her hardware is pretty messed up, its darkened. i have no idea why. I rarely use her as my daily bag. fyi, my dad bought me this baby on oct, last year. Im really dissapointed with my lv, i have another lv like estrela which have similar strap with speedy b but the hardware still nice even i bought the estrela long time before speedy b. Im really appreciate with all the input from u or maybe some ladies got same problem with me? TIA


----------



## cherrycookies

fashionista_E said:


> Dear ladies, hope that i didnt in a wrong thread
> 
> I got problems with my speedy bandou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could u guys tell me how to fix it? Her hardware is pretty messed up, its darkened. i have no idea why. I rarely use her as my daily bag. fyi, my dad bought me this baby on oct, last year. Im really dissapointed with my lv, i have another lv like estrela which have similar strap with speedy b but the hardware still nice even i bought the estrela long time before speedy b. Im really appreciate with all the input from u or maybe some ladies got same problem with me? TIA



Can use ketchup to polish the hardware


----------



## cat1967

fashionista_E said:


> Dear ladies, hope that i didnt in a wrong thread
> 
> I got problems with my speedy bandou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could u guys tell me how to fix it? Her hardware is pretty messed up, its darkened. i have no idea why. I rarely use her as my daily bag. fyi, my dad bought me this baby on oct, last year. Im really dissapointed with my lv, i have another lv like estrela which have similar strap with speedy b but the hardware still nice even i bought the estrela long time before speedy b. Im really appreciate with all the input from u or maybe some ladies got same problem with me? TIA


I don't have it yet as this is the one I am planning for.  Poor thing.  I wouldn't advise you to go to LV to have it repaired as it would cost you too much.  Try ketchup to polish it but I don't think it will work.  I am so sorry.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Does anyone know why someone closed the Today I Carried thread??


----------



## LV&Lexus07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Does anyone know why someone closed the Today I Carried thread??


There is already a similar thread. Here's the link. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/today-i-carried-fill-blank-your-lv-part-683561.html


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LV&Lexus07 said:


> There is already a similar thread. Here's the link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/today-i-carried-fill-blank-your-lv-part-683561.html



Thank you for the link! I didn't realize there was another thread!


----------



## bunnyboop09

beekmanhill said:


> I hope someone can help.  I own a Trouville, about 8 years old, and I cannot find the seal/stamp.  Can anyone direct me?  I'm thinking of selling it.  Thanks so much if you can help.
> 
> I know it is authentic, I bought in LV store.



Hi! I also own a Trouville. Are you looking for the date code? I believe it is stamped on the leather tag inside one of the pockets. I remember looking for it few years ago. I am too lazy to get my purse from my closet to double check but I'm pretty sure that is where I saw it.


----------



## valentinasan

Can someone help me authenticate my speedy 40 thank you


----------



## twin-fun

valentinasan said:


> Can someone help me authenticate my speedy 40 thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310620
> View attachment 2310621
> View attachment 2310622



Authentication requests need to be posted here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...lv-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-822901.html
Please read post #1 of that thread carefully for rules and required posting format. You will need to provide the link to an online auction or sale site for authentication requests. No authentcations without a link. If you can't provide a link please utilize the services of other authenticators such as caroldiva.com and authenticate4u.com


----------



## Yuki85

I really love the new bags from LV. Specially the Capucines and Vivienne-LV-Long-Walle. They look very beautiful and different from other LV bags. Anybody has them and can share some experiences.


----------



## raphine71

Hello everyone, need some advice, do u think its a good deal to buy artsy empreinte that's 3 yrs old but owner said it is barely used and is in brand new condition, it is being sold for us$2100....I can buy artsy in azure, brand new for $1700. Any advice???


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yuki85 said:


> I really love the new bags from LV. Specially the Capucines and Vivienne-LV-Long-Walle. They look very beautiful and different from other LV bags. Anybody has them and can share some experiences.


Check the clubhouse, its all in there.


----------



## thenorthern

Hi all - I'm too new to start a thread but I wondered if anyone here could help.  

I've been lurking for a while and doing some research, and I've decided to bite the bullet and buy my first LV.  I know exactly what I want - I've had to do a lot of research because of my budget.  I've been tossing up between buying something second hand and going to the store, and honestly, with the state of ebay and the cost of consignment stores + shipping to Australia being so high, I just want to buy it new and not mess around.  

I'm a bit concerned because (this will sound REALLY silly), I've never bought a designer handbag in person before (I do have a few that were gifts) and I'm only 20, so I feel like I don't get taken seriously.  I say this because even at the MAC counter I have SAs look down on me haha.  

So could anyone fill me in on any etiquette I should know before rocking up to the store to buy the bag so that I'm taken seriously?  

TIA.


----------



## sayakayumi

raphine71 said:


> Hello everyone, need some advice, do u think its a good deal to buy artsy empreinte that's 3 yrs old but owner said it is barely used and is in brand new condition, it is being sold for us$2100....I can buy artsy in azure, brand new for $1700. Any advice???


Hi, Im not good with pre-owned prices, and not a lot of people reply to this chat thread, you could ask in the Artsy clubhouse or make a new thread, youll get more responses, good luck!




thenorthern said:


> Hi all - I'm too new to start a thread but I wondered if anyone here could help.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and doing some research, and I've decided to bite the bullet and buy my first LV.  I know exactly what I want - I've had to do a lot of research because of my budget.  I've been tossing up between buying something second hand and going to the store, and honestly, with the state of ebay and the cost of consignment stores + shipping to Australia being so high, I just want to buy it new and not mess around.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned because (this will sound REALLY silly), I've never bought a designer handbag in person before (I do have a few that were gifts) and I'm only 20, so I feel like I don't get taken seriously.  I say this because even at the MAC counter I have SAs look down on me haha.
> 
> So could anyone fill me in on any etiquette I should know before rocking up to the store to buy the bag so that I'm taken seriously?
> 
> TIA.


For your first, and if you can swing it, definitely go NEW  it may cost a little more but youll be happier in the long run knowing your bag is real and has no smells or blemishes. 

As far as shopping at the boutique, dont be shy, start looking around, if you get a snobby SA say no thanks and hang around another one, preferably one with a kind smile. Tell her/him right away that youre looking to PURCHASE your first bag  and would like to see several choices. 
Take your time, look at a few, dont feel intimidated or rushed Remember you are the paying customer so YOU ARE THE BOSS. Go get em and show us what you got, gl


----------



## pale_septembre

What are everyone's experiences with the Illustration wallets? Any fading of the design over time? Do you think it's as classic as the monogram, or just a fad, and therefore won't be fashionable in the future? I love how the inside is colored, but am concerned about wear overtime and it being a fad.


----------



## rxqnaesthetics

I can't wait toget my first LV  piece in the next 2 weeks. I m undecided between a Neverfull MM in Ebene or LV monogram. What would you suggest?


----------



## raphine71

sayakayumi said:


> Hi, Im not good with pre-owned prices, and not a lot of people reply to this chat thread, you could ask in the Artsy clubhouse or make a new thread, youll get more responses, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> For your first, and if you can swing it, definitely go NEW  it may cost a little more but youll be happier in the long run knowing your bag is real and has no smells or blemishes.
> 
> As far as shopping at the boutique, dont be shy, start looking around, if you get a snobby SA say no thanks and hang around another one, preferably one with a kind smile. Tell her/him right away that youre looking to PURCHASE your first bag  and would like to see several choices.
> Take your time, look at a few, dont feel intimidated or rushed Remember you are the paying customer so YOU ARE THE BOSS. Go get em and show us what you got, gl



Thank you. I will do that


----------



## thenorthern

sayakayumi said:


> For your first, and if you can swing it, definitely go NEW  it may cost a little more but youll be happier in the long run knowing your bag is real and has no smells or blemishes.
> 
> As far as shopping at the boutique, dont be shy, start looking around, if you get a snobby SA say no thanks and hang around another one, preferably one with a kind smile. Tell her/him right away that youre looking to PURCHASE your first bag  and would like to see several choices.
> Take your time, look at a few, dont feel intimidated or rushed Remember you are the paying customer so YOU ARE THE BOSS. Go get em and show us what you got, gl



I really think I will feel better if my first piece is new.  I don't hate the idea of pre-loved bags but it seems like a minefield and it's going to be a big investment so I might as well go big or go home.  

Thanks.  I think I just need to focus on looking/seeming confident.  Rude SAs in general have ALWAYS irritated me so I hope I have a good experience.


----------



## MMlovesBags

sayakayumi said:


> Hi, Im not good with pre-owned prices, and not a lot of people reply to this chat thread, you could ask in the Artsy clubhouse or make a new thread, youll get more responses, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> For your first, and if you can swing it, definitely go NEW  it may cost a little more but youll be happier in the long run knowing your bag is real and has no smells or blemishes.
> 
> As far as shopping at the boutique, dont be shy, start looking around, if you get a snobby SA say no thanks and hang around another one, preferably one with a kind smile. Tell her/him right away that youre looking to PURCHASE your first bag  and would like to see several choices.
> Take your time, look at a few, dont feel intimidated or rushed Remember you are the paying customer so YOU ARE THE BOSS. Go get em and show us what you got, gl


I agree! For your first LV go new!  I would start out with a speedy 30 in any of the prints.  It is a classic bag and a great one to start with.  Good luck to you!


----------



## cat1967

I know I feel much better because all my pieces are new.  I tried preowned but didn't work as I am a little crazy with my bags.  So I cancelled as it eventually was not in the condition stated on the site.  Anyway, I have bought some SLGs preowned and I am happy with them as they were in mint condition.  But for the bags I think I will always go new as I like to break them in myself and then if I see something that maybe didn't bother the previous owner, like a wrinkle on the canvas or a loose stitch or something I know I will be very sad.


----------



## thenorthern

MMlovesBags said:


> I agree! For your first LV go new!  I would start out with a speedy 30 in any of the prints.  It is a classic bag and a great one to start with.  Good luck to you!



Thanks. I did get a speedy 30 in DE. I had settled on it ages ago and I'm SO relieved I got a new one. I LVOE it and I would have been disappointed any other way. She's beautiful and totally perfect. So happy. No regret! I feel like I have unfinished business with the Neverfull MM though... Maybe next year.


----------



## thenorthern

cat1967 said:


> I know I feel much better because all my pieces are new.  I tried preowned but didn't work as I am a little crazy with my bags.  So I cancelled as it eventually was not in the condition stated on the site.  Anyway, I have bought some SLGs preowned and I am happy with them as they were in mint condition.  But for the bags I think I will always go new as I like to break them in myself and then if I see something that maybe didn't bother the previous owner, like a wrinkle on the canvas or a loose stitch or something I know I will be very sad.



I agree, any imperfection would have bugged me so much!


----------



## thenorthern

Also I'll just add that the sales assistant was beautiful and the experience was PERFECT.


----------



## MaureenB

If you can afford it, go NEW.  I did buy 4 pre-loved bags and can say not a one had a single flaw, but I looked for months.  I did buy from a Beverly Hills boutique consignment store (I'm in the Boston area) and they were wonderful to deal with.  I returned the first bag because it was much smaller than I expected.  I find that this forum and the gals on YouTube, who do reviews, are your best source for new or pre-loved bags.  Also, when I bought my first new LV last May, the SR was a doll.  Any bag I asked to see, if she saw a design flaw or something that might drive me crazy, she mentioned it.  I ended up with a damier Bloomsbery--I was going to the UK and wanted a cross-body, for all-day touring and shopping.


----------



## arkiemark

thenorthern said:


> Hi all - I'm too new to start a thread but I wondered if anyone here could help.
> 
> I've been lurking for a while and doing some research, and I've decided to bite the bullet and buy my first LV.  I know exactly what I want - I've had to do a lot of research because of my budget.  I've been tossing up between buying something second hand and going to the store, and honestly, with the state of ebay and the cost of consignment stores + shipping to Australia being so high, I just want to buy it new and not mess around.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned because (this will sound REALLY silly), I've never bought a designer handbag in person before (I do have a few that were gifts) and I'm only 20, so I feel like I don't get taken seriously.  I say this because even at the MAC counter I have SAs look down on me haha.
> 
> So could anyone fill me in on any etiquette I should know before rocking up to the store to buy the bag so that I'm taken seriously?
> 
> TIA.


I'm right there with you, being new and just getting my foot in the door for the first time in a boutique a few weeks ago.  My advice is to look at this thread first and see if there are sales associate (SA) recommendations in your area and if there are, then seek that person out when you visit.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/worldwide-sas-recommendation-671836-28.html


----------



## MMlovesBags

rxqnaesthetics said:


> I can't wait toget my first LV  piece in the next 2 weeks. I m undecided between a Neverfull MM in Ebene or LV monogram. What would you suggest?


I'm a monogram girl.  something so classic about it.  But the ebene will allow you to carry in all weather. i'm in southern cali so we don't have real seasons.  so depending on where you live you may want to go with the ebene.  good luck to you. which ever bag you choose you will love


----------



## MaureenB

The LV monogram is such a classic, but if your heart will break when you get the first stain on the vachetta leather, then go for the damier ebene.  I love both, but I relax a lot more when I put my damier down on the floor.  No matter which you get, enjoy it.


----------



## iBella1984

rxqnaesthetics said:


> I can't wait toget my first LV  piece in the next 2 weeks. I m undecided between a Neverfull MM in Ebene or LV monogram. What would you suggest?



Hi! I've had my Neverfull MM Damier ebene now for over two years. I've used it a lot (we have all 4 seasons during year) and it's still in great condition. Damier ebene was my choice because I don't like the vachetta getting stains. And I just love damier! In pochettes vachetta ain't a problem for me but in bigger bags I prefer something else on handles. So the ebene is very classic and wearable with everything and the Neverfull MM model is versitile 'cause you can wear it larger or smaller (just pull those little things on straps closer to the bag -very handy when you're in crowded places!). So I recommend damier ebene! But it's you're choice. Just think which one is more beautiful for you're eyes! Then you know.


----------



## sayakayumi

thenorthern said:


> Thanks. I did get a speedy 30 in DE. I had settled on it ages ago and I'm SO relieved I got a new one. I LVOE it and I would have been disappointed any other way. She's beautiful and totally perfect. So happy. No regret! I feel like I have unfinished business with the Neverfull MM though... Maybe next year.





thenorthern said:


> Also I'll just add that the sales assistant was beautiful and the experience was PERFECT.


Hi, congrats! Im very happy to hear you found your bag and had a great experience. btw we are bag twins  DE Speedy is one of my favorites, enjoy!


----------



## cswanber

Hello, does anyone know where I can purchase the clutch that Kerry Washington is carrying? Many thanks!


----------



## Pavla

cswanber said:


> Hello, does anyone know where I can purchase the clutch that Kerry Washington is carrying? Many thanks!



It is http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/lv-2014-resort-press-day-826881.html
In stores since Nov 15th probably.


----------



## cswanber

Pavla said:


> It is http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-reference-library/lv-2014-resort-press-day-826881.html
> In stores since Nov 15th probably.


Thanks so much


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi  there can anyone help to authenticate this as no one is available on the authentication thread as i want to bin asap.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251335834048?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## cat1967

Hi girls.  I have a question.  When you order from consignment stores preloved bags how long does it take for you to receive them.  I usually order from Vestiaire Collective which is in Europe since I live in Greece and it takes about two weeks for the seller to send them the bag, for it to pass through quality control and for the post to deliver to me.  How long does it take for you?  Thank you.


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

tigistylist said:


> woohoo! Wondered why this sub forum didn't have a chat. Hello lovely ladies!


i want one tooo!


----------



## beekmanhill

bunnyboop09 said:


> Hi! I also own a Trouville. Are you looking for the date code? I believe it is stamped on the leather tag inside one of the pockets. I remember looking for it few years ago. I am too lazy to get my purse from my closet to double check but I'm pretty sure that is where I saw it.


 

Thank you.  I sold it on eBay and no one asked about the date tag.  I never found it.


----------



## bunnyboop09

beekmanhill said:


> Thank you.  I sold it on eBay and no one asked about the date tag.  I never found it.



Oh great, I am glad you sold it with no worries.


----------



## bunnyboop09

cat1967 said:


> Hi girls.  I have a question.  When you order from consignment stores preloved bags how long does it take for you to receive them.  I usually order from Vestiaire Collective which is in Europe since I live in Greece and it takes about two weeks for the seller to send them the bag, for it to pass through quality control and for the post to deliver to me.  How long does it take for you?  Thank you.



Hello, I've only ordered from malleries consignment store so based on my experience it takes 2-3 days for me to receive the item. Again, I am in USA so it might be diff if you are ordering from another country.


----------



## bagsandbaubles

Can someone help authenticate this Louis Vuitton EPI Minuit bag please:
Ebay Item #251330251345
Thank you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsandbaubles said:


> Can someone help authenticate this Louis Vuitton EPI Minuit bag please:
> Ebay Item #251330251345
> Thank you!



Hi! You need to post this in the Authenticate this LV thread and include the link to the auction and the sellers name......


----------



## cat1967

bunnyboop09 said:


> Hello, I've only ordered from malleries consignment store so based on my experience it takes 2-3 days for me to receive the item. Again, I am in USA so it might be diff if you are ordering from another country.


That is so good for you.  I order from Vestiaire Collective which is in France.  The sellers keep their items until they are sold.  Then they send them to VC where they pass authenticity control and if they are compliant with the description and authentic of course they send it to you.  Their post is slow (one week) and the whole procedure usually takes from ten days to 20.  I am now waiting for a Delightful GM which I got for 700 euros and it includes box, dustbag and receipt.  I can't wait to get it.  It has been 12 days now and they just had it shipped today so I guess I will have it sometime next week.  I think it is worth the wait but God it takes too long.  And the shipping cost is 20 euros which is not low if you consider that it is within the European Union (France to Greece) but what can I do, if I order from the USA I will have to deal with custom tax which is huge here, it might get to the price of the bag new.


----------



## veronicaLV

hy!!!! i have a one question,i want to buy a lv bag,but i am bit confouse, neverfull gm or speedy 40???


----------



## cat1967

veronicaLV said:


> hy!!!! i have a one question,i want to buy a lv bag,but i am bit confouse, neverfull gm or speedy 40???


Totally different styles as you already know.  It all depends on what use you want to put them into.  If you want an every day bag with the security of a zipper then go for the Speedy.  If you want a tote you should go for the NF.  Personally I use my NF more than anything but I couldn't imagine not having the Speedy which is 25 BTW.  Now planning on a 35 Bandouliere.  Another plus for the NF is that you can wear it over the shoulder the Speedy can only be hand held unless you are planning one with a B too.  And finally it has to do with what you want to put inside.  One way or another once you get one of them you will definitely get the other one too.  One needs them both for sure.  This is how it all starts.


----------



## ladyscylla

veronicaLV said:


> hy!!!! i have a one question,i want to buy a lv bag,but i am bit confouse, neverfull gm or speedy 40???



I would go for the neverfull.
The speedy was my first purchase and i love her, she is just a beauty,but wearing a handheld (and a 40 can get really heavy) all the time is really annoying after a while.
The neverfull get def. more used, cause she is just so practical, so i always would recommend the neverfull.


----------



## veronicaLV

Thank you girls...I had speedy 35,but it was really small for me because i am tall, and i had neverfull mm, and it was same, too small for me...i am a little dissapointed in neverfull because the handles after one year are was wrinkly and little damaged, and i think the speedy is more superior in quality then neverfull... what are you think about that?
Of course, I need them both, but this year I can buy only one...

(sorry on bad english)


----------



## beekmanhill

bunnyboop09 said:


> Oh great, I am glad you sold it with no worries.


 

Thanks.  Now I'm selling an Epi Pochette, Demi Lune, from 10 years ago.  On that one, the date tag was burnished in the black leather, very very difficult to see and almost impossible to photograph.  But I got it, now that I know what to look for!


----------



## kate1988

hi can please anyone help l am not looking authentication just want to know have you ever come a cross Louis Vuitton petit bucket bag having its heat stamp(made in tag)and then followed by letter and numbers all it shuod ever say Louis Vuitton made in paris is it?


----------



## kate1988

like that


----------



## nell_usa

sayakayumi said:


> Hi nell, welcome  I hope you can get your money back wherever you bought that bag. If you like that style it resembled the Totally maybe you can find a preloved one in a reputable reseller's site. Next time ask for authentication before you buy just to be safe, lots of great info on this forum, take care, see you around


Thank you for the very sweet welcome


----------



## nell_usa

cat1967 said:


> Hi, and welcome to our forum.


thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## gemy

I want to buy a bag tag to adorn my speedy 35 but in the live internet chat tell me that it is only possible to buy it if I have a suitcase. I have seen in the pictures marked forum. I purchased alone or with the suitcase and then have it put in her purse?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

kate1988 said:


> like that


 
Thats a Hideous FAKE! Stay away from it


----------



## FATUME

veronicaLV said:


> Thank you girls...I had speedy 35,but it was really small for me because i am tall, and i had neverfull mm, and it was same, too small for me...i am a little dissapointed in neverfull because the handles after one year are was wrinkly and little damaged, and i think the speedy is more superior in quality then neverfull... what are you think about that?
> Of course, I need them both, but this year I can buy only one...
> 
> (sorry on bad english)



May I ask how tall are you? I'm 5'9 and I just got speedy b 30 and she fits me perfectly.


----------



## anasanfran

I can't believe Bella Bag is offering $13.10 off of the regular LV price for a PRE-OWNED Neverfull GM. What a bargain. :storm:


----------



## tinkerbask

Hi everyone!  I just received my first pre-owned LV bag and I LOVE it!  I purchased the tivoli pm, but the question I have is regarding the zipper.  It is a little sticky and I have to use a bit of force to zip and unzip it.  It this normal?  I am convinced that the bag is real.  Addy authenticated it earlier this week.  I appreciate your thoughts.  Thank you!!!


----------



## cat1967

tinkerbask said:


> Hi everyone!  I just received my first pre-owned LV bag and I LOVE it!  I purchased the tivoli pm, but the question I have is regarding the zipper.  It is a little sticky and I have to use a bit of force to zip and unzip it.  It this normal?  I am convinced that the bag is real.  Addy authenticated it earlier this week.  I appreciate your thoughts.  Thank you!!!


I had the same issue with my Alma DE PM, the zipper was a little hard but with time it got softer, not very soft though, I still have to use a little force.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Annie81

Hi all I'm new and from Australia. Love bags. So far have a Neverfull in damier Azur I got about a year ago. I use it lots. Looking to get either a Favorite pm or Eva In next week for my birthday still undecided.


----------



## tinkerbask

cat1967 said:


> I had the same issue with my Alma DE PM, the zipper was a little hard but with time it got softer, not very soft though, I still have to use a little force.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Enjoy your bag!


Thank you cat1967.  I was worried, but I feel a little better now.  I appreciate your response.


----------



## cat1967

Annie81 said:


> Hi all I'm new and from Australia. Love bags. So far have a Neverfull in damier Azur I got about a year ago. I use it lots. Looking to get either a Favorite pm or Eva In next week for my birthday still undecided.


Hello and Welcome!  I like the Favorite but I love the Eva.  I have it in mono with the small plaque in front.  It is amazing.  And it can be worn beautifully cross body.  Also this golden chain adds a lot IMO.


----------



## addieheartsyou

Hi everyone! Im new here! Im looking to purchase my first LV bag. 

Has anyone seen a totally mm bag that is made in france here in the usa?? I asked a SA today and she said its rare to find here.


----------



## Pandaemonium

I am new to the forum, as is made evident by the information over <---- on the left.

I am a bit of an accessories lover, kind of a shop-a-holic, but I am definite vintage chaser and thrifter. I seldom buy anything new if I can buy it in great shape with history. I love boots. I have a problem with boots and the boots are winning. Jackets are coming in at a close second. 

I am also a seamstress, an artist, blogger and etsy store curator. 

I've wanted a Louis Vuitton bag ever since I placed my eyes upon a massive monogram Speedy way back in high school but my parents not only couldn't afford it, never would have considered of buying one for me, leaving me to dream.  A friend of mine let me borrow her MG Noe GM though once and I knew that one day I would have one as I sadly gave it back.

It took me 24 years to finally throw caution to the wind, and this week I really went for it.

The worst thing about buying three Louis Vuitton monogram in one  week...is waiting for three Louis Vuitton Monogram bags to arrive!


----------



## missholly1212

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.



Hi Everyone, 
I have the Sully mm and love it but the zip is a bit stiff. I read here somewhere candle waw works,so I might give it a go. Has anyone used it on their zips.
I also read heard that the 2013 Sully bag strap is thinner, is this true. Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## mariascala

Hey ladies, I was considering buying a neverfull off ebay, in azur, but the inside is a bit messy.  Have you ever had your LV cleaned or tried doing spot cleaning by yourself? What was your experience?


----------



## JCJ1019

Hi Hi! Just wanted to say I'm excited to be a new member of TPF  I grew up around a lot of LV and Chanel but this is my first purchase at the young age of 29! I'm getting married in 10 days, so I figured I better give myself a present! 

I just purchased the Speedy 30 and the Totally MM  So excited! It should be here tomorrow!!!

Can wait to get involved in here...


----------



## cat1967

JCJ1019 said:


> Hi Hi! Just wanted to say I'm excited to be a new member of TPF  I grew up around a lot of LV and Chanel but this is my first purchase at the young age of 29! I'm getting married in 10 days, so I figured I better give myself a present!
> 
> I just purchased the Speedy 30 and the Totally MM  So excited! It should be here tomorrow!!!
> 
> Can wait to get involved in here...


Congratulations on everything.  Getting married in ten days you should be very excited.  You did well purchasing these bags for yourself.  Well done.  Enjoy them!  And welcome here.  You are going to love it.


----------



## kait1261

Hi Everyone! 

I'm a new member to TPF and wanted to say hellooo!  

I think this is such a great community and am looking forward to participating in more threads. TPF is such a great resource for people who are researching certain brands and specific bags they are thinking of purchasing. Over the past 2 years, I've sort of become addicted to LV and have turned to TPF and youtube reviews to help me start to build a collection. I'm looking forward to expanding it in the future and getting to know you guys!


----------



## cat1967

kait1261 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm a new member to TPF and wanted to say hellooo!
> 
> I think this is such a great community and am looking forward to participating in more threads. TPF is such a great resource for people who are researching certain brands and specific bags they are thinking of purchasing. Over the past 2 years, I've sort of become addicted to LV and have turned to TPF and youtube reviews to help me start to build a collection. I'm looking forward to expanding it in the future and getting to know you guys!


Hello to you too.  I just wanted to welcome you to our community.  You will enjoy it a lot!  Also you will get precious advice on items you want to purchase.  Always nice to see more people here!


----------



## JCJ1019

my new Speedy 30 and Totally MM just arrived!!! Had to share with people that get it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'll have to get a pic of my Totally when I unpack her at home!!


----------



## JCJ1019

Am I totally crazy that I just got my bags in that I order from LV....and I keep checking to make sure they aren't replicas?? 

I don't know why I'm so worried about it!


----------



## cat1967

JCJ1019 said:


> Am I totally crazy that I just got my bags in that I order from LV....and I keep checking to make sure they aren't replicas??
> 
> I don't know why I'm so worried about it!


Don't worry, they aren't.  However, I have heard or others doing it and I think many of us check the code.  I did when I recently bought my Speedy 35 DE B and realized it is 15 days old.


----------



## budskielicious

hi everyone! i was wondering if this is a normal wear and tear for my neverfull?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I don't own a LV that I have purchased from the store nor have  I ever actually been in a LV store, so never seen a bag or wallet in the flesh :cry::cry:

My first purchase has been on EBay and sadly think it is likely to be fake. The dustbag most certainly is. I am totally unfamiliar with the brand so it's very difficult to be able to tell myself. 

It's obviously very difficult to identify a superior fake by photos but my question is - if I had a genuine LV wallet in one hand & the fake in the other would it be obvious it's not authentic

I personally would easily know this if it were a  Mulberry or Jimmy Choo as I own the bags. Over many years I have got to know these brands but I am really struggling to know if my LV wallet is the quality you would expect from such a prestigious designer.

Would love to have some opinions and chat about what I am sure is going to be a "disarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrster"


----------



## JCJ1019

Pandaemonium said:


> I am new to the forum, as is made evident by the information over <---- on the left.
> 
> I am a bit of an accessories lover, kind of a shop-a-holic, but I am definite vintage chaser and thrifter. I seldom buy anything new if I can buy it in great shape with history. I love boots. I have a problem with boots and the boots are winning. Jackets are coming in at a close second.
> 
> I am also a seamstress, an artist, blogger and etsy store curator.
> 
> I've wanted a Louis Vuitton bag ever since I placed my eyes upon a massive monogram Speedy way back in high school but my parents not only couldn't afford it, never would have considered of buying one for me, leaving me to dream.  A friend of mine let me borrow her MG Noe GM though once and I knew that one day I would have one as I sadly gave it back.
> 
> It took me 24 years to finally throw caution to the wind, and this week I really went for it.
> 
> The worst thing about buying three Louis Vuitton monogram in one  week...is waiting for three Louis Vuitton Monogram bags to arrive!


 

So, I totally get this and I'm so excited for you! We are in a similar boat as I finally pulled the trigger and purchased a Speedy 30 and Totally MM this week...I paid for overnight shipping as I KNEW I would have problems waiting!  P.S. I already am looking at wallets and today is day 2 of using my Speedy...I haven't even unpacked my Totally! Please share pics when yours arrive!!


----------



## JCJ1019

Mulberrygal said:


> I don't own a LV that I have purchased from the store nor have  I ever actually been in a LV store, so never seen a bag or wallet in the flesh :cry::cry:
> 
> My first purchase has been on EBay and sadly think it is likely to be fake. The dustbag most certainly is. I am totally unfamiliar with the brand so it's very difficult to be able to tell myself.
> 
> It's obviously very difficult to identify a superior fake by photos but my question is - if I had a genuine LV wallet in one hand & the fake in the other would it be obvious it's not authentic
> 
> I personally would easily know this if it were a  Mulberry or Jimmy Choo as I own the bags. Over many years I have got to know these brands but I am really struggling to know if my LV wallet is the quality you would expect from such a prestigious designer.
> 
> Would love to have some opinions and chat about what I am sure is going to be a "disarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrster"


 
Sorry to hear this!! Do you have any pictures you could share with us? I think there's a thread where you can get items authenticated in the LV Shopping section as well.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mulberrygal said:


> I don't own a LV that I have purchased from the store nor have  I ever actually been in a LV store, so never seen a bag or wallet in the flesh :cry::cry:
> 
> My first purchase has been on EBay and sadly think it is likely to be fake. The dustbag most certainly is. I am totally unfamiliar with the brand so it's very difficult to be able to tell myself.
> 
> It's obviously very difficult to identify a superior fake by photos but my question is - if I had a genuine LV wallet in one hand & the fake in the other would it be obvious it's not authentic
> 
> I personally would easily know this if it were a  Mulberry or Jimmy Choo as I own the bags. Over many years I have got to know these brands but I am really struggling to know if my LV wallet is the quality you would expect from such a prestigious designer.
> 
> Would love to have some opinions and chat about what I am sure is going to be a "disarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrster"






JCJ1019 said:


> Sorry to hear this!! Do you have any pictures you could share with us? I think there's a thread where you can get items authenticated in the LV Shopping section as well.



Hi JCJ, Yes I have posted on the authentication thread. I am waiting in trepidation ullhair: to hear the outcome. The ladies are being very thorough and have asked for lots of pictures. I really appreciate their help and thoroughness. Trouble is being in the UK the 5 hour time difference isn't helping and I am sitting on the edge of my seat

I am expecting the worst and preparing to do battle with the seller who claimed obviously it was totally authentic.

This is the purse I bought, my first ever Louis Vuitton. I thought I would start small


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

Hi all, I posted in the main forum about thinking about an upcoming big purchase for myself and have no bites yet -- since an LV is involved, what do y'all think? http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...out-a-big-bday-present-for-myself-839391.html Any feedback much appreciated. Should the SC bag be higher on my list? I may be putting too much emphasis on "specialness" but, well, I really want to treat myself for my 30th, DBF is never in a financial position to do stuff like that, and he's also in the middle of a career change which means I'll be doing more saving and less splurging in the foreseeable future all around. I have a lot of time to think and shop (4.5 months until the big day) but this will probably be my only bag purchase (not counting SLGs) for the next six months, so it better be good...


----------



## Cvalenti5lv

Morning! Excited for this forum!


----------



## raphine71

I'm really curious if a 20 yr old Chanel will last 20 yrs more.  Hope somebody can attest to it


----------



## raphine71

Oops sorry, wrong thread to post


----------



## Annie81

Well went with the Eva got her yesterday in damier ebene love it !


----------



## raphine71

LouisVuitton4al said:


> My Chanel was 12 years old when I bought it and I've had it for 12 years! If you take great care of it then I can assure you that it will last!




Thank you for the reply, even though I posted it in the wrong thread  I don't know how to erase it, I posted it again in "the vintage" thread


----------



## Luwhee

Hiya! Not sure where to ask this but how much is the trunks and locks mini pochette in the uk? Thanks


----------



## FlossinDiva

Hi everyone. I have a question, If you had a chance to sell a few bags  that are used, but in great condition, in return to be able to walk in a LV store and make your first NEW purchase... Would you do it??? I have been buying used for some time now, and really would love to walk into a store and get a brand spanking new one!  I mean I love one of my bags, but I think I would love a new one better..


----------



## cat1967

FlossinDiva said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question, If you had a chance to sell a few bags  that are used, but in great condition, in return to be able to walk in a LV store and make your first NEW purchase... Would you do it??? I have been buying used for some time now, and really would love to walk into a store and get a brand spanking new one!  I mean I love one of my bags, but I think I would love a new one better..


I would do it, if I didn't use them that much.  The experience you are mentioning is worth it.  But this is just my humble opinion.


----------



## FlossinDiva

cat1967 said:


> I would do it, if I didn't use them that much.  The experience you are mentioning is worth it.  But this is just my humble opinion.



Thanks, I know that feeling has to be just a fantastic moment.... I need that moment..LOL


----------



## cat1967

FlossinDiva said:


> Thanks, I know that feeling has to be just a fantastic moment.... I need that moment..LOL


I know.  But be careful.  You get addicted to it.  Personally speaking, you tend to 'need that moment' all the more.  Which is costly.


----------



## FlossinDiva

cat1967 said:


> I know.  But be careful.  You get addicted to it.  Personally speaking, you tend to 'need that moment' all the more.  Which is costly.



Is there a LV anonymous on here somewhere? lol I may need to attend


----------



## ~Angela~

Ok, I have to get this off my chest because my friends and family think i'm crazy when it comes to purses. I purchased a speedy last week, wanted to get one before the increase. I have so many LV's in my collection but not the iconic speedy. Heres the thing, I bought it basically because I wanted to have it in my closet as art and to look at, and maybe use occasionally. Am I nuts or do any of you consider it like collecting artwork? shrugs:


----------



## cat1967

~Angela~ said:


> Ok, I have to get this off my chest because my friends and family think i'm crazy when it comes to purses. I purchased a speedy last week, wanted to get one before the increase. I have so many LV's in my collection but not the iconic speedy. Heres the thing, I bought it basically because I wanted to have it in my closet as art and to look at, and maybe use occasionally. Am I nuts or do any of you consider it like collecting artwork? shrugs:


I feel exactly like you and I do the same thing.  I get a bag because I have to have it.  Like, I am planning to get the Speedy Empreinte knowing I will not use it that much maybe, but I will definitely buy the Alma Verinis just to have it and to look at it.


----------



## onmymind24seven

sorry i can't start a thread yet so i'm going to ask my questions here. for the LV veterans, does LV provide spa/cleaning services? I went out to dinner with my husband's co-worker last night. i was chit chatting with one of the girlfriends and she asked me how i keep my NF strap so clean. i told her i just use an white eraser like my SA recommended. another lady at the table was eavesdropping and jumped in on our conversation. she told her to take it to LV and they will clean it for her for free. is that true? i'm new to LV and i haven't read anything on this forum that mention such services. so i kept my mouth shut and didn't want to start a debate.


----------



## fyn72

Well I'm in Brisbane, Australia and they don't provide a free cleaning service anymore due to the amount of people inundating them with dirty/stained bags. Just give your local LV Store a call and ask


----------



## cat1967

I am sure they don't do it here in Greece.  In fact when I mentioned LMB products and showed them the results they were fascinated and they told me that they actually advise their customers not to use any products other than the white eraser.  They really liked the results on my Speedy though and I gave them the names and everything of LMB products to spread the word out and they did.


----------



## MandaB

Hi ladies! I'm new here so I can't start a topic, I thought I would just ask here & get some feedback. So, I have a neverfullgm in DA and a speedy35 in DE. Now my dilemma is I feel I just HAVE to have something in mono but I'm not sure what, the hubby doesn't want me to spend a ton (I just got my purses last month along with matching wallets) so I'm leaning towards another speedy or another neverfull. I want something that I can use on a regular basis like the DE (my DA ended up with marks from a red blouse the FIRST day I used it so now I'm scared to use it a ton) We're moving to Canada so the weather will be rainy & snowy soon so something that will hold up well! Advice please! Thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MandaB said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here so I can't start a topic, I thought I would just ask here & get some feedback. So, I have a neverfullgm in DA and a speedy35 in DE. Now my dilemma is I feel I just HAVE to have something in mono but I'm not sure what, the hubby doesn't want me to spend a ton (I just got my purses last month along with matching wallets) so I'm leaning towards another speedy or another neverfull. I want something that I can use on a regular basis like the DE (my DA ended up with marks from a red blouse the FIRST day I used it so now I'm scared to use it a ton) We're moving to Canada so the weather will be rainy & snowy soon so something that will hold up well! Advice please! Thanks!



Hi and welcome to the PF! Maybe with the weather in Canada you could get another DE bag? Or my vote would be for the NF in mono....


----------



## MandaB

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi and welcome to the PF! Maybe with the weather in Canada you could get another DE bag? Or my vote would be for the NF in mono....




Thank you! I thought about that bc they seem to hold up so well but I really want a mono & doubt my hubby would let me do both. In a dream world I would do a NF in DE & a speedy in mono lol. Do you know how the mono holds up in rain/snow? Is it not good to use it during weather like that?


----------



## cat1967

MandaB said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new here so I can't start a topic, I thought I would just ask here & get some feedback. So, I have a neverfullgm in DA and a speedy35 in DE. Now my dilemma is I feel I just HAVE to have something in mono but I'm not sure what, the hubby doesn't want me to spend a ton (I just got my purses last month along with matching wallets) so I'm leaning towards another speedy or another neverfull. I want something that I can use on a regular basis like the DE (my DA ended up with marks from a red blouse the FIRST day I used it so now I'm scared to use it a ton) We're moving to Canada so the weather will be rainy & snowy soon so something that will hold up well! Advice please! Thanks!


I would go for another DE.  I have the NF DE MM and I use it carelessly in rainy weather.  I also use my Speedy 30 B DE in rainy weather.  I like the mono bags but I wouldn't use them with rain because of the vachetta.


----------



## ~Angela~

cat1967 said:


> I feel exactly like you and I do the same thing.  I get a bag because I have to have it.  Like, I am planning to get the Speedy Empreinte knowing I will not use it that much maybe, but I will definitely buy the Alma Verinis just to have it and to look at it.


Good to know that I'm not alone!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MandaB said:


> Thank you! I thought about that bc they seem to hold up so well but I really want a mono & doubt my hubby would let me do both. In a dream world I would do a NF in DE & a speedy in mono lol. Do you know how the mono holds up in rain/snow? Is it not good to use it during weather like that?



You will probably get water spots on the vachetta if you use in the rain/snow. You could try treating the vachetta to protect it or get the mono bag but use your DE speedy in bad weather..


----------



## MandaB

cat1967 said:


> I would go for another DE.  I have the NF DE MM and I use it carelessly in rainy weather.  I also use my Speedy 30 B DE in rainy weather.  I like the mono bags but I wouldn't use them with rain because of the vachetta.




Thanks for the info! I wish they all held up as well as the DE does


----------



## MandaB

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You will probably get water spots on the vachetta if you use in the rain/snow. You could try treating the vachetta to protect it or get the mono bag but use your DE speedy in bad weather..




Thanks for the info! Maybe I'll get a mono & just only use it on nice days. Sorry to sound stupid but what is the vachetta? Is that the lighter parts (handles etc) I'm new to all of this so I'm not positive...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MandaB said:


> Thanks for the info! Maybe I'll get a mono & just only use it on nice days. Sorry to sound stupid but what is the vachetta? Is that the lighter parts (handles etc) I'm new to all of this so I'm not positive...



You're welcome.....Not a stupid questions at all....On the NF it would be the handles and trim. I would use the mono bag on nice days if its the one you decide to get..


----------



## MandaB

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You're welcome.....Not a stupid questions at all....On the NF it would be the handles and trim. I would use the mono bag on nice days if its the one you decide to get..




Thank you!


----------



## tiby321

Hi ladies

I need your opinion.  I bought this artsy off ebay and seller stated excellent used condition.  I got the bag and here are the condition of the corners. And worse thing is the handle. I am not happy because i would not consider this euc.  I contacted the seller, and she said I damaged the bag on purpose to get a refund!!!   people these days.  Am I making a big deal out of nothing?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tiby321 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I need your opinion.  I bought this artsy off ebay and seller stated excellent used condition.  I got the bag and here are the condition of the corners. And worse thing is the handle. I am not happy because i would not consider this euc.  I contacted the seller, and she said I damaged the bag on purpose to get a refund!!!   people these days.  Am I making a big deal out of nothing?



Did you have the bag authenticated? The handle looks off....Did she disclose the corner damage in the auction? If not, I would return the bag..


----------



## melopuff

^^ seconded. If that damage was not disclosed see if you can return for a refund. Marks like that are most definitely not "excellent" condition.


----------



## tiby321

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you have the bag authenticated? The handle looks off....Did she disclose the corner damage in the auction? If not, I would return the bag..



I need to have it authenticate by carol....hope it is real at least.  Funny thing is this morning i got an email from ebay because the listing was removed due to violation of ebay policy, now i am really freaking out it is fake!  awwww.


----------



## tiby321

melopuff said:


> ^^ seconded. If that damage was not disclosed see if you can return for a refund. Marks like that are most definitely not "excellent" condition.



NOT disclosed at all.  And the seller has the nerve to say I purposely damaged the bag to get a refund.  I just laughed!  Some sellers are ebay are just beyond horrible.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I am not quite sure were to put this question but since this is a chat thread I will have a go.First..I joined tPF in 2006-2007 I cant quite remember if it was 06- early 07 I know not later..my question is I remember my tPF ID but cannot remember my password!its driving me NUTS! ullhair:and NO I no longer have the email address that was attached with it.So is it too late for me to try to contact one of the Mods to help me or has enough time passed thats its too late? Second..I then rejoined again in 2008 and comepletely lost and cant remember my user ID,And Third..this was my third time in joining tPF and very nearly was a Fourth time but lucky I found my user ID and password.It happened because I was in and out of Hospitals with my Back injury and on a heap of medication (Still am) and I had to wait the 10 days before I could post.So that is the story in short so my Question is do you think I would be able to get my First USER ID back? or is it too late? any comments would be much appreciated ..oh before I go I havnt contacted one of the Mods because its such a long story and I didnt think you are allowed to PM them and not sure which one?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tiby321 said:


> NOT disclosed at all.  And the seller has the nerve to say I purposely damaged the bag to get a refund.  I just laughed!  Some sellers are ebay are just beyond horrible.



If the damaged was not disclosed, I think you can file a not as described dispute through ebay and request her to take the bag back and refund your money.....do you want to keep the bag if its authenticate?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tiby321 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I need your opinion.  I bought this artsy off ebay and seller stated excellent used condition.  I got the bag and here are the condition of the corners. And worse thing is the handle. I am not happy because i would not consider this euc.  I contacted the seller, and she said I damaged the bag on purpose to get a refund!!!   people these days.  Am I making a big deal out of nothing?



I have this bag and like others have said that handle totally looks off..
The scuffed corners are FAR from EUC. 
I would contact eBay and return it!!


----------



## OceanWind

Markxmikesmom said:


> I have this bag and like others have said that handle totally looks off..
> The scuffed corners are FAR from EUC.
> I would contact eBay and return it!!


Seconded. Handle looks odd, and this is hardly excellent condition in my opinion..


----------



## tiby321

LVlvoe_bug said:


> If the damaged was not disclosed, I think you can file a not as described dispute through ebay and request her to take the bag back and refund your money.....do you want to keep the bag if its authenticate?



 I filed with eBay already and have to wait to escalate the case.  And still waiting to hear back from carol on authenticity, now I'm really worried. The seller claimed the bag is not the one she sent me and that I'm trying to cheat her! Lol


----------



## tiby321

Markxmikesmom said:


> I have this bag and like others have said that handle totally looks off..
> The scuffed corners are FAR from EUC.
> I would contact eBay and return it!!



Just hope when I escalate the case, eBay will side with me.  Seller claim the bag is not the one she sent me.  Good thing for date code, otherwise I can't prove that the bag is hers.   Fingers crossed!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tiby321 said:


> Just hope when I escalate the case, eBay will side with me.  Seller claim the bag is not the one she sent me.  Good thing for date code, otherwise I can't prove that the bag is hers.   Fingers crossed!



eBay is a scary place. 
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tiby321 said:


> Just hope when I escalate the case, eBay will side with me.  Seller claim the bag is not the one she sent me.  Good thing for date code, otherwise I can't prove that the bag is hers.   Fingers crossed!



Ugh! does not sound like a nice seller....I think ebay will side with you....let us know what happens.


----------



## fyn72

tiby321 said:


> I filed with eBay already and have to wait to escalate the case.  And still waiting to hear back from carol on authenticity, now I'm really worried. The seller claimed the bag is not the one she sent me and that I'm trying to cheat her! Lol




Ohhh! How stressful for you! Sorry to hear this happened to you! I've had a similar thing with a fake and lost $1400 as I didn't pay through PayPal  learned my lesson there. I'm sure you'll get. Refund in this case


----------



## onmymind24seven

ladies, did LV discontinue the secret long wallet? can't find it on their website.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

onmymind24seven said:


> ladies, did LV discontinue the secret long wallet? can't find it on their website.



I know someone had mentioned that it was no longer on the website but I thought they called customer service and was able to order one..I'm not sure if its been discontinued or just out of stock online and they took it off the site....


----------



## onmymind24seven

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know someone had mentioned that it was no longer on the website but I thought they called customer service and was able to order one..I'm not sure if its been discontinued or just out of stock online and they took it off the site....



i guess i'll try calling CS. thanks LVlvoe.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

onmymind24seven said:


> i guess i'll try calling CS. thanks LVlvoe.



You're welcome! I hope you are able to get one...it have it in aurore and its a great wallet.....


----------



## vinbenphon1

The one you like best!


----------



## onmymind24seven

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You're welcome! I hope you are able to get one...it have it in aurore and its a great wallet.....



i always own LV canvas wallets. how is the secret long been holding up for you?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

onmymind24seven said:


> i always own LV canvas wallets. how is the secret long been holding up for you?



I've always had canvas wallets too and they have held up great! I've only used it a few times since I really prefer my insolite...I realized I don't really like the zippy style wallets....


----------



## onmymind24seven

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I've always had canvas wallets too and they have held up great! I've only used it a few times since I really prefer my insolite...I realized I don't really like the zippy style wallets....



i know canvas are so durable. my DE sarah has seen better days tho. time for a upgrade. thank you for your help, CS was able to locate a infini for me. should be here friday


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

onmymind24seven said:


> i know canvas are so durable. my DE sarah has seen better days tho. time for a upgrade. thank you for your help, CS was able to locate a infini for me. should be here friday



Yay! I am glad to hear they found one for you....I hope you LVoe it....Its  a great wallet I'm just not used to the zippy style...insolite seems to work best for me...


----------



## tiby321

Does anyone have a picture of the new coming montana?  I heard it is soooo pretty and haven't seen any photo online.  Any spy pics?


----------



## kimetra24

tiby321 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the new coming montana?  I heard it is soooo pretty and haven't seen any photo online.  Any spy pics?




Here u go. Check in reference library "Upcoming Vernis Color". 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And this is what my SA sent me


----------



## onmymind24seven

kimetra24 said:


> Here u go. Check in reference library "Upcoming Vernis Color".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383751
> 
> 
> And this is what my SA sent me
> View attachment 2383754



that's so pretty...like a vernis speedy. thank you for the pics.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

kimetra24 said:


> Here u go. Check in reference library "Upcoming Vernis Color".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2383751
> 
> 
> And this is what my SA sent me
> View attachment 2383754



Wow! Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## poshigirl

Since this is a chit chat room I could try it here: I just bought a preloved palermo pm on ebay and she is beautiful and all but since is an old bag (2009) and have probably been storage for a while. The handles is a little bit "dry" is it any thing I can do to "mosturise" it? So it can feel more leather rather than dry woodish...


----------



## shorner1

Let me preface this post by stating that I know if you have work done on your LV by anyone other than LV, then LV will not touch the item again. With that being said, I have some threads coming loose on the side of my bag. It will cost over $350 to get that repaired. Has anyone had experience sending their LV to a repair shop to get it repaired for a problem such as this and how did it turn out?


----------



## shorner1

onmymind24seven said:


> that's so pretty...like a vernis speedy. thank you for the pics.



Very pretty! Looks like getting into it is a lot easier than a speedy!


----------



## shorner1

My daughter was Audrey Hepburn for Halloween. How could I resist her using my neverfull as a trick or treat bag??


----------



## haruhii

shorner1 said:


> My daughter was Audrey Hepburn for Halloween. How could I resist her using my neverfull as a trick or treat bag??




Hahaha! That's awesome


----------



## sally.m

Look what i picked up at LV!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sally.m said:


> Look what i picked up at LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388682



Very cute picture!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagluv0503 said:


> Where can I find the authentication thread ?
> I'm thinking about buying GM,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-LOU...429?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a80f4c2a5



Not sure if you found it yet, but it is under the shopping section and you can post in the Authenticate this LV thread..


----------



## lisa.a

Hi I bought a preowned LV backpack. I was just wondering if there actually is a "mini montsouris"? Bcse i couldnt find it on the website so I was wondering if it got discontinued. And most of the pictures I looked up on Google seemed to be replicas. i hope someone can help me out here.

Thanks!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Hey, I wonder if anyone can help answer my question. I went into one of the stores I frequent yesterday to look at the epi neverfull in black. I might've just taken the one they had, but i didn't like how the seam was done on one side, so they said they'd order one for me. My SA said that they usually take credit card info, but that they wouldn't in my case because they knew me.

Now I'm getting cold feet .... So what should I do?? Would I be in trouble if I don't actually pick it up when they call to say it came in??
I can't call them today bc our county doesn't open on Sundays. 
Any suggestions and info on what would happen?


----------



## JazzyMac

I'm sooooo excited about a new bag I just got. So much that I can't sleep!!!  I will reveal later, but I didn't want to start a new thread just to drag it out. But I had to tell my friends at tPF!!!!


----------



## JazzyMac

sally.m said:


> Look what i picked up at LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2388682




Where were the cats?  I only saw cows when I was there.

Is it a special order?


----------



## JazzyMac

mzhurshie said:


> Hey, I wonder if anyone can help answer my question. I went into one of the stores I frequent yesterday to look at the epi neverfull in black. I might've just taken the one they had, but i didn't like how the seam was done on one side, so they said they'd order one for me. My SA said that they usually take credit card info, but that they wouldn't in my case because they knew me.
> 
> Now I'm getting cold feet .... So what should I do?? Would I be in trouble if I don't actually pick it up when they call to say it came in??
> I can't call them today bc our county doesn't open on Sundays.
> Any suggestions and info on what would happen?




Better to say "no" as soon as you figure out you want to cancel, versus buying and returning.  I actually ordered a bag that was going to be my "Holiday HG"--was in love with it for weeks and weeks; and hours later changed my mind.


----------



## suisui00

Hi all, 
My closet is getting a bit ridiculous, so I'm thinking about letting something go and I'm having trouble deciding between two. They're both in really good condition - pristine almost, but from a while back, and I just don't really use them anymore. which one should I let go  - black multicolore speedy and suhali le fabuleux in white?


----------



## sb1212

Can someone who has the speedy 30 B tell me if the bag is heavy or lightweight since it's canvas?


----------



## MainlyBailey

JazzyMac said:


> Better to say "no" as soon as you figure out you want to cancel, versus buying and returning.  I actually ordered a bag that was going to be my "Holiday HG"--was in love with it for weeks and weeks; and hours later changed my mind.




thanks for the response. They were closed on Sunday, so I called on Monday to cancel- asked someone to do it on my behalf as I couldn't get to a phone. 
What was your holiday HG- just curious! What made you change your mind?


----------



## dannii

Wow! Has LV had another price increase in Australia? If I'm not mistaken, this would be the 3rd or 4th this year alone. The prices seem higher to me on their website from memory of what they were 2 months ago I think


----------



## sb1212

I have a galliera and maybe color transfer got on the leather?  I wore it for over a year straight and it's a little black looking on the leather ..any advice


----------



## sb1212

dannii said:


> Wow! Has LV had another price increase in Australia? If I'm not mistaken, this would be the 3rd or 4th this year alone. The prices seem higher to me on their website from memory of what they were 2 months ago I think




We had a price increase in the USA I would say about a month ago or close to


----------



## ssma1221

Hi hi, what do you think about LOUIS VUITTON Mahina Solar GM ? 
It' US $3,289.90 on ebay, I need your opinion. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sb1212

ssma1221 said:


> Hi hi, what do you think about LOUIS VUITTON Mahina Solar GM ?
> 
> It' US $3,289.90 on ebay, I need your opinion. Thanks in advance.




I think for me I would get tired of buckle/flap each time I needed to get into the bag.


----------



## cohenkel

Hi everyone! I'm new here at the PF (but definitely not new to LV  ), and I saw that there was a nifty chat thread. Just stopping by to say a quick hello! 

I've only been browsing for a couple of weeks, and it has already become an addiction. Can't wait to do my first reveal soon!


----------



## sb1212

cohenkel said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here at the PF (but definitely not new to LV  ), and I saw that there was a nifty chat thread. Just stopping by to say a quick hello!
> 
> I've only been browsing for a couple of weeks, and it has already become an addiction. Can't wait to do my first reveal soon!




Welcome!   Can't wait for ur first reveal


----------



## cat1967

sb1212 said:


> Can someone who has the speedy 30 B tell me if the bag is heavy or lightweight since it's canvas?


 I find the bag not heavy although I load it a lot.  It is light on its own.


----------



## sb1212

cat1967 said:


> I find the bag not heavy although I load it a lot.  It is light on its own.




How do u feel about the opening is it ok?


----------



## cat1967

sb1212 said:


> How do u feel about the opening is it ok?


As I want to keep the zipper holders in the middle, I have to use both hands to open it but if you put both on one side you can open it with one hand.  It is much better than the Alma zipper which I find very hard.


----------



## sb1212

cat1967 said:


> As I want to keep the zipper holders in the middle, I have to use both hands to open it but if you put both on one side you can open it with one hand.  It is much better than the Alma zipper which I find very hard.




Is the 30 zipper opening wide enough to get in and out of alright ?


----------



## JazzyMac

mzhurshie said:


> thanks for the response. They were closed on Sunday, so I called on Monday to cancel- asked someone to do it on my behalf as I couldn't get to a phone.
> What was your holiday HG- just curious! What made you change your mind?




Holiday HG was the Paillettes Red Speedy 30.  A gorgeous bag.  And then I saw the Pont Neuf.  It was over after that.


----------



## Willow111

Okay ladies, I am having a hard time spending the money on high end bags any longer.

I am a purse obsessive (I know obsessive as a noun). I don't know if I want to spend this kind of money any longer on purses.  What has gotten into me.

It is not the money it is the price that they are asking.  Is it really worth it.

Does anyone else feel this way?  
This is probably not the best place to ask that because you all are enablers.


----------



## sb1212

Willow111 said:


> Okay ladies, I am having a hard time spending the money on high end bags any longer.
> 
> I am a purse obsessive (I know obsessive as a noun). I don't know if I want to spend this kind of money any longer on purses.  What has gotten into me.
> 
> It is not the money it is the price that they are asking.  Is it really worth it.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?
> This is probably not the best place to ask that because you all are enablers.




I kinda feel the same way.   I want to get a speedy b and not sure if I want to spend that much on it.    I bought a galliera a year ago and I thought it wouldn't show much wear on it already. Kinda disappointed


----------



## Cvalenti5lv

Can someone please help me authenticate this Louis Vuitton bosphore backpack? I want to place a bid online but I am not positive it is authentic. Thank out!!!

View attachment 2399674
View attachment 2399675
View attachment 2399676
View attachment 2399680
View attachment 2399681


----------



## Cvalenti5lv

Can someone please help me authenticate this Louis Vuitton bosphore backpack? I want to place a bid online but I am not positive it is authentic.


----------



## JazzyMac

Willow111 said:


> Okay ladies, I am having a hard time spending the money on high end bags any longer.
> 
> I am a purse obsessive (I know obsessive as a noun). I don't know if I want to spend this kind of money any longer on purses.  What has gotten into me.
> 
> It is not the money it is the price that they are asking.  Is it really worth it.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?
> This is probably not the best place to ask that because you all are enablers.



In answer to your question:  Yes, it's too much money to spend on a purse.

As far as worthiness goes.  Well...even the $10 shirts at Wal-Mart aren't worth that price.  Fast food places have a minimum of 75% markup, but it's usually way more than that.

That said.  Even though these are *only* purses--they don't feed us, don't clothe us, don't get us from Point A to B--they do contribute to our happiness and contentment, which is an element of the Pyramid of Basic Needs.

I spent a very long time not purchasing expensive purses...because they were expensive.  In the meanwhile, I looked at the cheap items I've gotten over the years from cheap bags to cheap shoes, and they are a waste of money that are heading to the trash.  I can't even donate them because they are so cheap.

I hope this senseless babble helped at least a little.


----------



## sb1212

Does anyone have the belmont? What are ur thoughts and if u can post modeling pics. Thanks!


----------



## beachtime

Yuki85 said:


> I really love the new bags from LV. Specially the Capucines and Vivienne-LV-Long-Walle. They look very beautiful and different from other LV bags. Anybody has them and can share some experiences.



I also love the capucines very classic design


----------



## Willow111

JazzyMac said:


> In answer to your question:  Yes, it's too much money to spend on a purse.
> 
> As far as worthiness goes.  Well...even the $10 shirts at Wal-Mart aren't worth that price.  Fast food places have a minimum of 75% markup, but it's usually way more than that.
> 
> That said.  Even though these are *only* purses--they don't feed us, don't clothe us, don't get us from Point A to B--they do contribute to our happiness and contentment, which is an element of the Pyramid of Basic Needs.
> 
> I spent a very long time not purchasing expensive purses...because they were expensive.  In the meanwhile, I looked at the cheap items I've gotten over the years from cheap bags to cheap shoes, and they are a waste of money that are heading to the trash.  I can't even donate them because they are so cheap.
> 
> I hope this senseless babble helped at least a little.


 

 Yes, it does help.  I do feel the same way in that the cheap things just aren't worth the money.  I just can't seem to buy the cheap stuff.  But, I am getting to the point with all the price increases that the more expensive bags aren't worth it either.

So it is probably a phase I am going through.  I guess I need a new LV. (lol)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sb1212 said:


> Does anyone have the belmont? What are ur thoughts and if u can post modeling pics. Thanks!



There is a Belmont thread in the clubhouse and there are some modeling pics there....


----------



## sb1212

LVlvoe_bug said:


> There is a Belmont thread in the clubhouse and there are some modeling pics there....




Thank you


----------



## fyn72

I so disappointed! I bought a gorgeous neverfull mm in mono,beautiful condition, so may bids and I won it! 
Then I paid straight away with pay pal, hear nothing from seller after 3 days so I go to send a message and item has been removed and her eBay account is canceled! Now I have to wait for pay pal to get my money  
They give her 10 days to respond and I'm soooo annoyed! I bet she thought she could just close her account and keep the money..


----------



## kelpo13

got michael damier graphite backpack as my first LV,a timeless piece.very happy ))


----------



## sb1212

I can not decide if I want to get the de speedy 30 b or go with the nf mm...what do u ladies think


----------



## fyn72

sb1212 said:


> I can not decide if I want to get the de speedy 30 b or go with the nf mm...what do u ladies think




Well, it depends if you like a shoulder bag or hand held. Me? .. I would choose the neverfull mm. I don't like to carry on the arm.


----------



## sb1212

fyn72 said:


> Well, it depends if you like a shoulder bag or hand held. Me? .. I would choose the neverfull mm. I don't like to carry on the arm.




I always go for the shoulder bag.  I have a mono galliera pm love it cuz I has one strap.  With the speedy b I have three ways to carry to.  Bit not sure if I would like the nf cause of the double straps.


----------



## fyn72

sb1212 said:


> I always go for the shoulder bag.  I have a mono galliera pm love it cuz I has one strap.  With the speedy b I have three ways to carry to.  Bit not sure if I would like the nf cause of the double straps.




That's right, you can use a shoulder strap on the speedy. Hmmm decisions lol ( I love the NF)


----------



## sb1212

fyn72 said:


> That's right, you can use a shoulder strap on the speedy. Hmmm decisions lol ( I love the NF)




How are the straps for you on the nf?  I don't carry a lot so I'm thinking the nf mm may be to big ? Not sure


----------



## fyn72

sb1212 said:


> How are the straps for you on the nf?  I don't carry a lot so I'm thinking the nf mm may be to big ? Not sure




I don't carry a lot but it's comfortable and you do have the space when you need it, and it's by your body under you arm, not sitting down on you hip as a speedy would,but maybe in your case the speedy would be better since you already have a shoulder bag.


----------



## sb1212

fyn72 said:


> I don't carry a lot but it's comfortable and you do have the space when you need it, and it's by your body under you arm, not sitting down on you hip as a speedy would,but maybe in your case the speedy would be better since you already have a shoulder bag.




Ya that's true since I do have a shoulder bag. But I did just buy a mk selma satchel that can be carried 3 ways like the speedy b.  And it's not close to go to a lv boutique and try them.


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> I can not decide if I want to get the de speedy 30 b or go with the nf mm...what do u ladies think



I am thinking the same thing.think I'm leaning towards the speedy myself.


----------



## sb1212

TeamHutchens said:


> I am thinking the same thing.think I'm leaning towards the speedy myself.




Ya I think I am as well.  What size are you considering


----------



## Bag2gal

sb1212 said:


> I can not decide if I want to get the de speedy 30 b or go with the nf mm...what do u ladies think


 
Both are great but would go for the speedy first (its a classic and you will get use to it very fast) and then get a neverfull down the road.  But having said that, the neverfull has gone up about $100 in price in just this last year.  That really really sad for people who waited like me


----------



## sb1212

Bag2gal said:


> Both are great but would go for the speedy first (its a classic and you will get use to it very fast) and then get a neverfull down the road.  But having said that, the neverfull has gone up about $100 in price in just this last year.  That really really sad for people who waited like me




It is sad   I think I am leaning toward the speedy.  But I better get it sooner than later because of the price increases


----------



## sb1212

Do u have bags made in France and also in USA ...do u think the quality is same or different?


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> Ya I think I am as well.  What size are you considering




Getting the 30. I have a delightful gm and never full mm so didn't want another huge bag. But we will see.


----------



## fyn72

Please help me decide between a DE Hampstead MM or  the Galleria in mono, both preloved in great condition.cant decide!


----------



## sb1212

[ QUOTE=TeamHutchens;25747351]Getting the 30. I have a delightful gm and never full mm so didn't want another huge bag. But we will see.[/QUOTE]

When u get the 30 let me know what u think of it.  I really want to get one


----------



## Deleted member 466817

sb1212 said:


> [ QUOTE=TeamHutchens;25747351]Getting the 30. I have a delightful gm and never full mm so didn't want another huge bag. But we will see.


 
When u get the 30 let me know what u think of it.  I really want to get one[/QUOTE]

Let us know when you get the 30, I am also curious about it..


----------



## dannii

sb1212 said:


> Do u have bags made in France and also in USA ...do u think the quality is same or different?




I have mainly made in France but 1 I have is made in USA and tbh I don't think it makes any difference to the quality where it's made. I think it's just a preference some people have when it comes to say "made in France".


----------



## sb1212

dannii said:


> I have mainly made in France but 1 I have is made in USA and tbh I don't think it makes any difference to the quality where it's made. I think it's just a preference some people have when it comes to say "made in France".




Thanks for your reply ...isn't the materials come from France and it's made in the states? Not sure how that works.  I have one bag made in USA and considering buying another and I'm sure that one will be made in USA as well


----------



## missholly1212

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if you can get a replacement rivet for the sully mm, the one that secures the handle to the bag. I live in Australia and can't go to a store.


----------



## dannii

sb1212 said:


> Thanks for your reply ...isn't the materials come from France and it's made in the states? Not sure how that works.  I have one bag made in USA and considering buying another and I'm sure that one will be made in USA as well




I believe all the parts are still coming from exactly the same place as LV has workshops in a few places around the world, USA being 1 of them due to their high turnover. So the only difference in process is that they can distribute more faster for their customers in USA than if they had to wait to get bulks shipped from Paris everytime. Otherwise their quality and craftsmen ship would all have to pass a certain criteria whereever in the world it's made! Hope this helps


----------



## JazzyMac

I definitely want to get a mon mono Speedy.  What size would you all think I should get?  I would look at this as a travel workhorse, ie, something to put iPad, cosmetics case...but then also can be converted to walking around during my adventures when I travel.  So sort of a traveler, but then emptied out to be a purse.  A purse version of a back pack.

What do you all think?


----------



## shorner1

I'm thinking about getting a pre loved LV. Problem is the owner got her initials in gold stamped on the base of the neverfull strap. Anyone know how to remove it?


----------



## fyn72

fyn72 said:


> Please help me decide between a DE Hampstead MM or  the Galleria in mono, both preloved in great condition.cant decide!


No one wanted to talk to me.:shame: 
.I ended up getting the Galleria as it will be comfortable and practical. I guess I won't in the post in the chat thread anymore.


----------



## MainlyBailey

fyn72 said:


> No one wanted to talk to me.:shame:
> .I ended up getting the Galleria as it will be comfortable and practical. I guess I won't in the post in the chat thread anymore.




Oh no! I didn't check in the chat thread but had I seen this I would've answered galliera anyway, so good for you darling! Did you post (mod) pics elsewhere? I'm sure you'll love it  I think it's very practical!


----------



## sb1212

dannii said:


> I believe all the parts are still coming from exactly the same place as LV has workshops in a few places around the world, USA being 1 of them due to their high turnover. So the only difference in process is that they can distribute more faster for their customers in USA than if they had to wait to get bulks shipped from Paris everytime. Otherwise their quality and craftsmen ship would all have to pass a certain criteria whereever in the world it's made! Hope this helps




Yes thank you


----------



## sb1212

[Qa UOTE=fyn72;25755477]No one wanted to talk to me.:shame: 
.I ended up getting the Galleria as it will be comfortable and practical. I guess I won't in the post in the chat thread anymore.[/QUOTE]
i have a galliera and I do love it ...it is comfy you will enjoy it


----------



## sb1212

Does anyone know for sure if u go and return am item to the boutique if they really look at it to make sure someone is not returning a fake?? I was reading another post and this happened with another designer.  Just curious.


----------



## TeamHutchens

fyn72 said:


> No one wanted to talk to me.:shame:
> .I ended up getting the Galleria as it will be comfortable and practical. I guess I won't in the post in the chat thread anymore.




Honestly if there were pictures I would of. I don't know what both look like


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

fyn72 said:


> No one wanted to talk to me.:shame:
> .I ended up getting the Galleria as it will be comfortable and practical. I guess I won't in the post in the chat thread anymore.



I would post in the main LV forum next time, you'll probably get more responses...I have the mono Galleria and love it..The Hampstead was not comfortable for me since the bottom was so structured.. I hope you love your Galleria and congrats!!


----------



## fyn72

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would post in the main LV forum next time, you'll probably get more responses...I have the mono Galleria and love it..The Hampstead was not comfortable for me since the bottom was so structured.. I hope you love your Galleria and congrats!!



Oh thank you! I thought that may be the case with the Hampstead. I want to be able to wear most days so the galleria should be great


----------



## fyn72

sb1212 said:


> [Qa UOTE=fyn72;25755477]No one wanted to talk to me.:shame:
> .I ended up getting the Galleria as it will be comfortable and practical. I guess I won't in the post in the chat thread anymore.


i have a galliera and I do love it ...it is comfy you will enjoy it[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply


----------



## LV_infatuated

sb1212 said:


> Does anyone know for sure if u go and return am item to the boutique if they really look at it to make sure someone is not returning a fake?? I was reading another post and this happened with another designer.  Just curious.



i can't speak for every SA but the 2 times that i took something in for an exchange, my SA stood there in front of me and inspected the bag from top to bottom for a good 10 minutes before he gave me the "OK" to exchange.


----------



## sb1212

LV_infatuated said:


> i can't speak for every SA but the 2 times that i took something in for an exchange, my SA stood there in front of me and inspected the bag from top to bottom for a good 10 minutes before he gave me the "OK" to exchange.




Thank you.  I feel like when I exchange my wallet I don't remember them even looking at it


----------



## mylvoe

sb1212 said:


> Does anyone know for sure if u go and return am item to the boutique if they really look at it to make sure someone is not returning a fake?? I was reading another post and this happened with another designer.  Just curious.


My SA don't even inspect the bag I returned, he just glanced at my receipt and give me the new bag that I wanted. Im not regular at that store either.


----------



## sb1212

mylvoe said:


> My SA don't even inspect the bag I returned, he just glanced at my receipt and give me the new bag that I wanted. Im not regular at that store either.




Thanks for the reply


----------



## sb1212

I'm torn between two bags ..the DE Nf mm or the speedy 30 b.  I know they are two diff bags but I can't decide.  I already have a shoulder bag which is a galliera pm and I have a Mk selma Satchel which can be carried the same way the speedy b can.  What are your thought and opinions on both bags.   Thanks for your help


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sb1212 said:


> I'm torn between two bags ..the DE Nf mm or the speedy 30 b.  I know they are two diff bags but I can't decide.  I already have a shoulder bag which is a galliera pm and I have a Mk selma Satchel which can be carried the same way the speedy b can.  What are your thought and opinions on both bags.   Thanks for your help



If you already have a shoulder bag, I would get the speedy b..it gives you different options to carry...


----------



## sb1212

LVlvoe_bug said:


> If you already have a shoulder bag, I would get the speedy b..it gives you different options to carry...




That's what I was thinking but my mk selma bag can be carried 3 ways so not sure which one i like Better


----------



## sb1212

Is lv discontinuing the NF?


----------



## dannii

sb1212 said:


> Is lv discontinuing the NF?




I've heard rumors the PM size might be, but haven't heard anything else. I doubt it though especially coz they just relaunched it in the new epi range too. But that's just my opinion


----------



## sb1212

dannii said:


> I've heard rumors the PM size might be, but haven't heard anything else. I doubt it though especially coz they just relaunched it in the new epi range too. But that's just my opinion



Thank you.


----------



## JazzyMac

Rant:  OMG with the drawn out reveals!!  "Oops, I just got unexpected company from an out-of-town visitor, sorry."  Right.

Rant over.


----------



## myriamalbera

Does anyone knows what bag is this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271330272430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
I contacted Caroldiva and she confirm authenticity but does not have any idea of the name?


----------



## cherrycookies

Hmm, thinking about the LE trunks mini pochette. Is it difficult to get in Hawaii? I will be there next week.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

myriamalbera said:


> Does anyone knows what bag is this?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271330272430?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> I contacted Caroldiva and she confirm authenticity but does not have any idea of the name?



I've never seen this style. She did confirm this was authentic?


----------



## myriamalbera

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I've never seen this style. She did confirm this was authentic?


yes she did
"[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]I would consider it authentic.  I have no idea what the name is.  I believe this bag predates datecodes"[/FONT]
(her response)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

myriamalbera said:


> yes she did
> "[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]I would consider it authentic.  I have no idea what the name is.  I believe this bag predates datecodes"[/FONT]
> (her response)



I would post it in the authenticate this LV thread and have it looked at again and maybe an authenticator can see if they know the name.


----------



## DrPersian

Howdy. 
I'm new to this site and i couldnt start my own thread, anyway. I need a little help. I need some details on a LV card holder. The product code, season (year) and if anyone owns it or has photos of it tell me about the size and the number of inserts and compartments. 
Cheers.


----------



## midnightman

DrPersian said:


> Howdy.
> I'm new to this site and i couldnt start my own thread, anyway. I need a little help. I need some details on a LV card holder. The product code, season (year) and if anyone owns it or has photos of it tell me about the size and the number of inserts and compartments.
> Cheers.



Wow - I've never seen this before but it seems like an awesome variation on the mono cardholder! Kind of disappointed they don't have this as a standby in tons of colors


----------



## studentinneed

DrPersian said:


> Howdy.
> I'm new to this site and i couldnt start my own thread, anyway. I need a little help. I need some details on a LV card holder. The product code, season (year) and if anyone owns it or has photos of it tell me about the size and the number of inserts and compartments.
> Cheers.



I believe this was given last month to the attendees of the grand opening of the LV makeover at the London Selfridges store. Hence the 2013, and the yellow - being their store colour.


----------



## JA_UK

DrPersian said:


> Howdy.
> I'm new to this site and i couldnt start my own thread, anyway. I need a little help. I need some details on a LV card holder. The product code, season (year) and if anyone owns it or has photos of it tell me about the size and the number of inserts and compartments.
> Cheers.



Yes studentindeed is correct it was given to the people invited to the opening of the LV Townhouse in Selfridges London and was exclusive to the event and there was also complementary hot-stamping to personalise for those who wanted it


----------



## littlelu5385

Hi, I was wondering if the Neverfulls and the Speedy have a plastic like lining inside the zippered poocket? Same goes with the speedy. May aunt had one from 30 yrs ago and it din't have thsi


----------



## sydnrich

Can anyone tell me is the Louis Vuitton Artsy GM is still available in the monogram??


----------



## anasanfran

My artist friend, MrOrozco, thinks I am crazy with all my LV's and he created this picture for me based on the LV ads. He named it "Louis Vutoon" and I absolutely love it. The bags are so cute. What a friend. (He has an account on DeviantArt if you want to check out the rest of his work.)


----------



## JazzyMac

anasanfran said:


> My artist friend, MrOrozco, thinks I am crazy with all my LV's and he created this picture for me based on the LV ads. He named it "Louis Vutoon" and I absolutely love it. The bags are so cute. What a friend. (He has an account on DeviantArt if you want to check out the rest of his work.)




Very nice indeed!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

anasanfran said:


> My artist friend, MrOrozco, thinks I am crazy with all my LV's and he created this picture for me based on the LV ads. He named it "Louis Vutoon" and I absolutely love it. The bags are so cute. What a friend. (He has an account on DeviantArt if you want to check out the rest of his work.)




Loving it!


----------



## IramImtiaz

That is so AMAZING! Nice work. What's his deviantArt account if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pinkpianos

Awesome work, how nice of him!


----------



## kiddz

kelpo13 said:


> got michael damier graphite backpack as my first LV,a timeless piece.very happy ))


I have made a video posting of the pre-loved Michael Backpack. Love this Bag!
http://youtu.be/CdJf8-SwRZw


----------



## TeamHutchens

kiddz said:


> I have made a video posting of the pre-loved Michael Backpack. Love this Bag!
> 
> http://youtu.be/CdJf8-SwRZw




Awesome! Nice pack


----------



## purse_junkie63

So wonderful when you can get a preloved item that you love and want at a great price! Congrats!


----------



## tiby321

I HATE EBAY SELLERS!  Just want to rant a bit about how horrible some sellers are!  I bought a LV bag from ebay and seller has 400 something positive feedbacks. So i was really confident in the purchase and sure the item has to be authentic.  when i received it, it looks off!  Then i had carol authenticate it, turn out to be fake!  I contacted the seller and she was giving all these excuses about how carol diva is not really accurate in authenticating lv items.  Just lies after lies!  I returned it in a heartbeat, but it's so not fair for me to lose out on return shipping, 40 bucks for seller's mistake!  Ebay needs new return policies.  So be careful purchasing even with sellers with high feedbacks.


----------



## nickii.cole

anasanfran said:


> My artist friend, MrOrozco, thinks I am crazy with all my LV's and he created this picture for me based on the LV ads. He named it "Louis Vutoon" and I absolutely love it. The bags are so cute. What a friend. (He has an account on DeviantArt if you want to check out the rest of his work.)



Love it


----------



## nickii.cole

Quick question. 


I recently bought the speedy in the monogram but now that I'm thinking about it I know the leather is going to turn. I'm just afraid of I other stuff rubbing off onto the leather and make it go black. I would be using this bag daily and am a full time mom with 3 young ones. Would it be best to switch to the damier speedy so I don't have to worry about the leather? Thanks


----------



## fyn72

tiby321 said:


> I HATE EBAY SELLERS!  Just want to rant a bit about how horrible some sellers are!  I bought a LV bag from ebay and seller has 400 something positive feedbacks. So i was really confident in the purchase and sure the item has to be authentic.  when i received it, it looks off!  Then i had carol authenticate it, turn out to be fake!  I contacted the seller and she was giving all these excuses about how carol diva is not really accurate in authenticating lv items.  Just lies after lies!  I returned it in a heartbeat, but it's so not fair for me to lose out on return shipping, 40 bucks for seller's mistake!  Ebay needs new return policies.  So be careful purchasing even with sellers with high feedbacks.



I know how you feel! I received one in really poor condition that wasn't shown in the photos, had to wait 10 days for PayPal and then had to pay for postage with signature! I'm so careful and ask lots of question and for close up photos, if they don't produce I don't buy.


----------



## TeamHutchens

nickii.cole said:


> Quick question.
> 
> 
> I recently bought the speedy in the monogram but now that I'm thinking about it I know the leather is going to turn. I'm just afraid of I other stuff rubbing off onto the leather and make it go black. I would be using this bag daily and am a full time mom with 3 young ones. Would it be best to switch to the damier speedy so I don't have to worry about the leather? Thanks




Honestly I would. I have the speedy in ebene and not sure I would get it mono or azur due to the fact of how much you have to grab the handles. Your fingers are on it all the time and with the kids. I have the others in a shoulder style since there isn't much contact with my hands.  Speedy not much choice how to carry it
My two cents


----------



## nickii.cole

Thanks for the feed back ,  I went today and exchanged it. I think in the long run I'll be happy with the decision. I love the way the monogram looks but was talking to the sales associate and he even said that if you wear too much cream and stuff that can turn the leather off. And making this my main purse with 3 young ones I would probably have baby goop on my hands or something else I don't want on my speedy


----------



## TeamHutchens

nickii.cole said:


> Thanks for the feed back ,  I went today and exchanged it. I think in the long run I'll be happy with the decision. I love the way the monogram looks but was talking to the sales associate and he even said that if you wear too much cream and stuff that can turn the leather off. And making this my main purse with 3 young ones I would probably have baby goop on my hands or something else I don't want on my speedy




Enjoy it . I think you'll be happier, won't be stressing


----------



## Hopeach

tiby321 said:


> I HATE EBAY SELLERS!  Just want to rant a bit about how horrible some sellers are!  I bought a LV bag from ebay and seller has 400 something positive feedbacks. So i was really confident in the purchase and sure the item has to be authentic.  when i received it, it looks off!  Then i had carol authenticate it, turn out to be fake!  I contacted the seller and she was giving all these excuses about how carol diva is not really accurate in authenticating lv items.  Just lies after lies!  I returned it in a heartbeat, but it's so not fair for me to lose out on return shipping, 40 bucks for seller's mistake!  Ebay needs new return policies.  So be careful purchasing even with sellers with high feedbacks.


 

I am currently going through ebay resolution center for a fake LV wallet that I bought. The person has been very rude and has insulted me saying I don't have any LV's so I should stop lying, etc., which I have 12 LV items, 8 purses and 4 wallets, 10 being from my local LV store. Claiming it is real when I have already proved it is fake and they already said to me that they never said it was 100%. Is there any other percentage for authentic? I even put it up on here for authentication and they agree it's fake. So now I have refused to further converse with this person until enough time passes where I can hand it over to ebay to review.


----------



## kberrie




----------



## sb1212

For those who have the speedy ...I just bought my first speedy 30 b and I don't carry a lot and would like to know what can I put on the bottom of bag besides the bag shaper to help it so it won't slouch so much ..any advice ?


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> For those who have the speedy ...I just bought my first speedy 30 b and I don't carry a lot and would like to know what can I put on the bottom of bag besides the bag shaper to help it so it won't slouch so much ..any advice ?




I've heard people using those thin plastic bendable cutting boards which I need to do myself. Like this it isn't as heavy and gives it shape. They said it really doesn't sag either like u would think since it is somewhat bendable. And u can cut it to size


----------



## sb1212

TeamHutchens said:


> I've heard people using those thin plastic bendable cutting boards which I need to do myself. Like this it isn't as heavy and gives it shape. They said it really doesn't sag either like u would think since it is somewhat bendable. And u can cut it to size



The SA advised me to be careful with something sharp corners cuz it can ruin the canvas ...so not sure what to use but that is something to keep in mind. Thanks


----------



## sb1212

Is the speedy 30 easy to get in and out of with no problems?


----------



## Mrs.LV

sb1212 said:


> Is the speedy 30 easy to get in and out of with no problems?



Oh absolutely!! The bag opens very wide and there is a TON of room inside. One of my favorite Louis' ever!


----------



## sb1212

Mrs.LV said:


> Oh absolutely!! The bag opens very wide and there is a TON of room inside. One of my favorite Louis' ever!




Oh good thank you.


----------



## sippycup

hi I have just bought a speedy from ebay and am very excited.  Its my first high end bag and I have waited a long time to bite the bullet.  I am waiting to get it authenticated on here so fingers crossed its all ok.
x


----------



## TeamHutchens

sippycup said:


> hi I have just bought a speedy from ebay and am very excited.  Its my first high end bag and I have waited a long time to bite the bullet.  I am waiting to get it authenticated on here so fingers crossed its all ok.
> x




How exciting!! congrats


----------



## cat1967

I am glad I got the Speedy 30.  Lots of room and easy access.  I bought the B version so I can wear it three ways and I have.  Very easy cross body.


----------



## sb1212

cat1967 said:


> I am glad I got the Speedy 30.  Lots of room and easy access.  I bought the B version so I can wear it three ways and I have.  Very easy cross body.




That's exactly what I want to get.  Do u love it


----------



## doctorsparkles

sippycup said:


> hi I have just bought a speedy from ebay and am very excited.  Its my first high end bag and I have waited a long time to bite the bullet.  I am waiting to get it authenticated on here so fingers crossed its all ok.
> x



Oh congrats!  So exciting!  Post picks once you receive it!!!!


----------



## windbourne

Does anyone have a preference between the Rondez-vous PM and the Rondez-vous MM?


----------



## Mrs.LV

sippycup said:


> hi I have just bought a speedy from ebay and am very excited.  Its my first high end bag and I have waited a long time to bite the bullet.  I am waiting to get it authenticated on here so fingers crossed its all ok.
> x



Very exciting. congrats!!!


----------



## shorner1

What is a good leather cream / cleaner to get out some black greasy spots on my red epi leather? I'm terrified to put anything on it until I know someone else has had good success! It fell on the floor at a restaurant and I promptly readjusted my chair right on top of it without realizing.


----------



## lovemylovesjw

Hi everyone? Are there any websites you look on to buy stuff that isn't Ebay?


----------



## fyn72

lovemylovesjw said:


> Hi everyone? Are there any websites you look on to buy stuff that isn't Ebay?


Yoogies and Fashionphile just to name 2


----------



## lovemylovesjw

fyn72 said:


> Yoogies and Fashionphile just to name 2


Thank you I am looking for a LV bag been looking on Etsy.com anyone have reviews or experience with it??


----------



## TeamHutchens

lovemylovesjw said:


> Thank you I am looking for a LV bag been looking on Etsy.com anyone have reviews or experience with it??




Seen some in the authenticate thread from etsy and they were good. Just whatever u find have them check it out


----------



## sb1212

Should I keep my speedy b instead of getting the original speedy?  Opinions please


----------



## Noi_82

sb1212 said:


> Should I keep my speedy b instead of getting the original speedy?  Opinions please




I have the Speedy B 35 and Speedy 30. The Speedy is a classic, but it will work for those that prefer a hand held bag. I opt for my Speedy B more because I can carry it three ways. The Speedy B is a  great bag and best purchase ever. Give it a chance and try to carry your Speedy B with just the handle for a day.


----------



## Macprincessx

What organizer would you recommend for a speedy 30? I've just ordered the base shaper but would like an organizer ?


----------



## sb1212

Noi_82 said:


> I have the Speedy B 35 and Speedy 30. The Speedy is a classic, but it will work for those that prefer a hand held bag. I opt for my Speedy B more because I can carry it three ways. The Speedy B is a  great bag and best purchase ever. Give it a chance and try to carry your Speedy B with just the handle for a day.




Yes I will have to give it more time for sure.  In your opinion is It comfy carrying it with the shoulder strap? And what about the brass rings on the side do they start to tarnish


----------



## PurpleDawn

My mom rubbed my bag with a Magic eraser cause she got a spot on it (it's brand new) it came out but the part she rubbed looks more pale than the rest of the vachetta .  Will it patina evenly?!


----------



## Noi_82

sb1212 said:


> Yes I will have to give it more time for sure.  In your opinion is It comfy carrying it with the shoulder strap? And what about the brass rings on the side do they start to tarnish




Only when I carry a lot of items. The brass does tarnish and that's what I dislike about LV.


----------



## Noi_82

PurpleDawn said:


> My mom rubbed my bag with a Magic eraser cause she got a spot on it (it's brand new) it came out but the part she rubbed looks more pale than the rest of the vachetta .  Will it patina evenly?!




It will patina evenly. I used Lovin my bags to clean the handled on my bags.


----------



## sb1212

Noi_82 said:


> Only when I carry a lot of items. The brass does tarnish and that's what I dislike about LV.




That's what I was afraid of darn it ..does it look bad?  That's one reason why I would go with the reg speedy but the speedy b has more options and I know for sure I can't hand carry the bag


----------



## sb1212

Can someone please tell me how to read the date codes? Thank you!


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to read the date codes? Thank you!




Do a search here. There is a thread on it. First two letters are country code then 1st and 3rd numbers are the week it was made 2nd and last are year basically


----------



## sb1212

TeamHutchens said:


> Do a search here. There is a thread on it. First two letters are country code then 1st and 3rd numbers are the week it was made 2nd and last are year basically




Thank you ...


----------



## Anglewing

Anyone waiting for Valentine's Day 2014 collection?


----------



## Anglewing

sb1212 said:


> Is the speedy 30 easy to get in and out of with no problems?


Yes, easy~~~


----------



## KS3

I just got a mono Favorite MM this Xmas and noticed the canvas by the gold brass is swallon like a bubble. I'm usually not picky with my LV's but I don't want it to get worse. Has anyone else experience this with the canvas? Any advise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

KS3 said:


> I just got a mono Favorite MM this Xmas and noticed the canvas by the gold brass is swallon like a bubble. I'm usually not picky with my LV's but I don't want it to get worse. Has anyone else experience this with the canvas? Any advise is greatly appreciated!



Do you have a picture?


----------



## Annie81

Anyone know when the next price increase is? I want to get speedy b and a Gucci bag soon but will get the speedy b first I'd increase is coming up. Once it goes up is that worldwide?


----------



## KS3

I'm having a hard time uploading the pic...it takes forever to process and at the end doesn't go thru. I'll try to figure it out. 
It's similar to the pics in this link...mine is closer to the gold plate and the bubble is a straight line. Almost feels like there's something underneath the canvas that is bent or bubbled.


----------



## KS3

Here's the kink:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=830747


----------



## TeamHutchens

Annie81 said:


> Anyone know when the next price increase is? I want to get speedy b and a Gucci bag soon but will get the speedy b first I'd increase is coming up. Once it goes up is that worldwide?




I believe I read on here February and yes worldwide


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

KS3 said:


> I just got a mono Favorite MM this Xmas and noticed the canvas by the gold brass is swallon like a bubble. I'm usually not picky with my LV's but I don't want it to get worse. Has anyone else experience this with the canvas? Any advise is greatly appreciated!



Do you store it stuffed?


----------



## KS3

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you store it stuffed?



It's the flap...I don't believe it will go away if I stuff it. I tried to straighten it from underneath with my fingers but it doesn't seem to go away


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

KS3 said:


> It's the flap...I don't believe it will go away if I stuff it. I tried to straighten it from underneath with my fingers but it doesn't seem to go away



I have the favorite mm and was wondering if it would would make a difference to the flap if it was stored stuff because the middle part of the canvas underneath the flap sort of falls in if not stuffed, if that makes sense?


----------



## KS3

I stuffed it yesterday after I noticed the bump.  It's still there, hopefully it will get rid of it  thanks for your help!


----------



## Noi_82

sb1212 said:


> That's what I was afraid of darn it ..does it look bad?  That's one reason why I would go with the reg speedy but the speedy b has more options and I know for sure I can't hand carry the bag




No it does not.


----------



## sb1212

Noi_82 said:


> No it does not.




Oh good glad to hear that it wont look bad


----------



## Annie81

Thanks  looks like I will get the speedy in Jan, yay


TeamHutchens said:


> I believe I read on here February and yes worldwide


----------



## sweetness_bh

My Ostrich alma has stains, look like oil stains please help.. Anyone know how can it be removed ?


----------



## sb1212

Now I don't know if I want to keep my new speedy 30b or exchange it for a nf mm.  I already have a shoulder bag which is a galleria pm.  Please help me decide


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> Now I don't know if I want to keep my new speedy 30b or exchange it for a nf mm.  I already have a shoulder bag which is a galleria pm.  Please help me decide




I like having different types like handle hand held( though it's the b u can put on over shoulder or crossbody) then u have the galleria on shoulder 
I had the delightful and never full and wanted something not on the shoulder so went with a speedy.  Think keep the speedy b and save up for the neverfull afterwards


----------



## sb1212

TeamHutchens said:


> I like having different types like handle hand held( though it's the b u can put on over shoulder or crossbody) then u have the galleria on shoulder
> I had the delightful and never full and wanted something not on the shoulder so went with a speedy.  Think keep the speedy b and save up for the neverfull afterwards




Ya that's true ...that's what I was thinking to just keeping my speedy since I already have the galleria.  Do u think the handles are to thick on the speedy to carry in hands? Maybe i am being to picky and putting to much thought into it


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> Ya that's true ...that's what I was thinking to just keeping my speedy since I already have the galleria.  Do u think the handles are to thick on the speedy to carry in hands? Maybe i am being to picky and putting to much thought into it




No but.... If it's the vachetta then depending if you like the patina or want to keep it looking light then u might want to rethink it.  As for me I got my speedy in DE cause of the dark handles and I love to carry it or on my wrist/forearm. Classic. But if u are being picky and putting to much thought in it then I don't think u will be happy until u change it.  I know once I get that feeling I can't shake it


----------



## sb1212

TeamHutchens said:


> No but.... If it's the vachetta then depending if you like the patina or want to keep it looking light then u might want to rethink it.  As for me I got my speedy in DE cause of the dark handles and I love to carry it or on my wrist/forearm. Classic. But if u are being picky and putting to much thought in it then I don't think u will be happy until u change it.  I know once I get that feeling I can't shake it




I did get the DE ...but I am kinda picky but once I use it more I'm sure I will love it.  I remember being picky with my galleria at first


----------



## missholly1212

Hi,
I bought a sully mm off ebay(I know, I know) the receipt from Louis Vuitton store in Hong Kong is dated march 2013 but the date code on the bag is for April 2013, this doesn't tally up. I have heard that sometimes Louis Vuitton make bags in advance if the demand for the bag type is great. Does anyone know if this is true.


----------



## LVbrah

Hi, I'm new here but I would like some input from anyone will to respond!
I'm a guy about the purchase a LV pocket organizer but I don't know whether to get the damier graphite or damier infini onyx. I feel like the graphite will stand out more and be more durable but the infini I feel is more unique, so I don't know what to do. I want it to last a long time so I think the graphite will be the more durable choice, am I right? The infini is $95 more also ($310 vs. $405)
Thanks


----------



## missholly1212

Hi,
I have a Damier Ebene saleya mm made in Spain which has the date code stamped on the leather tab of the o ring not on the lining inside the pocket.
Do other countries put date codes in other places? Or is my bag not authentic&#128546;


----------



## missholly1212

LVbrah said:


> Hi, I'm new here but I would like some input from anyone will to respond!
> I'm a guy about the purchase a LV pocket organizer but I don't know whether to get the damier graphite or damier infini onyx. I feel like the graphite will stand out more and be more durable but the infini I feel is more unique, so I don't know what to do. I want it to last a long time so I think the graphite will be the more durable choice, am I right? The infini is $95 more also ($310 vs. $405)
> Thanks




Hi,
It might be more expensive but the Infini wallet is soo lux, I'd definitely go for it.&#128522;


----------



## clu13

LVbrah said:


> Hi, I'm new here but I would like some input from anyone will to respond!
> I'm a guy about the purchase a LV pocket organizer but I don't know whether to get the damier graphite or damier infini onyx. I feel like the graphite will stand out more and be more durable but the infini I feel is more unique, so I don't know what to do. I want it to last a long time so I think the graphite will be the more durable choice, am I right? The infini is $95 more also ($310 vs. $405)
> Thanks




I just purchased my husband one for Christmas. I went with taiga. I wanted leather since He already has a DG wallet so i wanted it to be different. The damier infini was beautiful, but I was told by the men's specialist that it would not be the most durable.  DHs purpose was mainly for football games or times when there is no need for a wallet (parties, bars) Taiga was very masculine and discrete, which we liked. The SA said, after Canvas, epi would be the most durable, but it looked feminine to me.


----------



## LV_infatuated

LVbrah said:


> Hi, I'm new here but I would like some input from anyone will to respond!
> I'm a guy about the purchase a LV pocket organizer but I don't know whether to get the damier graphite or damier infini onyx. I feel like the graphite will stand out more and be more durable but the infini I feel is more unique, so I don't know what to do. I want it to last a long time so I think the graphite will be the more durable choice, am I right? The infini is $95 more also ($310 vs. $405)
> Thanks



DH has the James in infini and the pocket organizer in DG. if you want durability, definitely get the DG. the infini is very soft leather. if you planning to put it in the front/back pant pocket, the form will start to give after use. hope this helps.


----------



## LV_infatuated

missholly1212 said:


> Hi,
> I bought a sully mm off ebay(I know, I know) the receipt from Louis Vuitton store in Hong Kong is dated march 2013 but the date code on the bag is for April 2013, this doesn't tally up. I have heard that sometimes Louis Vuitton make bags in advance if the demand for the bag type is great. Does anyone know if this is true.



it's true. if you have questions about authenticity, you might want to get it check out by one of the ladies here on the authenticate thread.


----------



## sleeping

missholly1212 said:


> Hi,
> I bought a sully mm off ebay(I know, I know) the receipt from Louis Vuitton store in Hong Kong is dated march 2013 but the date code on the bag is for April 2013, this doesn't tally up. I have heard that sometimes Louis Vuitton make bags in advance if the demand for the bag type is great. Does anyone know if this is true.


Take pictures by yourself and have our authenticators to authenticate here. If you bought from ebay, it should have a link, this is the best way to know if you are getting the real LV.


----------



## sleeping

Hopeach said:


> I am currently going through ebay resolution center for a fake LV wallet that I bought. The person has been very rude and has insulted me saying I don't have any LV's so I should stop lying, etc., which I have 12 LV items, 8 purses and 4 wallets, 10 being from my local LV store. Claiming it is real when I have already proved it is fake and they already said to me that they never said it was 100%. Is there any other percentage for authentic? I even put it up on here for authentication and they agree it's fake. So now I have refused to further converse with this person until enough time passes where I can hand it over to ebay to review.


I hope we know which seller so we can avoid to buy from them.


----------



## loveglitzer

Vuittonella said:


> Good Morning from Germany everyone!
> I love this Forum sooo much...


Hi dear, germay ... Nice, me too ... South! Happy new year!


----------



## strangelogik

Hey ladies, quick question - I bought a friend's Speedy and have since decided what would suit me best is a Speedy B. Is it possible to have LV install the speedy b leather and D-rings? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## charleston-mom

strangelogik said:


> Hey ladies, quick question - I bought a friend's Speedy and have since decided what would suit me best is a Speedy B. Is it possible to have LV install the speedy b leather and D-rings? Thanks for any insight!




No. They will not do this. You can sell it though and save up for a speedy b.


----------



## marcott2

i need some advice as Im so torn. My sweet boyfriend bought me two wallets this Christmas, both empreinte infini to go with artsy infini he bought me last Christmas (which I hardly used trying to preserve it)......the wallets are curiouse and secret compact small zip around. I immediately dismissed the small secret compact wallet thinking I would exchange for neverfull damier ebene (in either GM or MM, cant decide that either as have a GM monogram Neverfull and love it......but thinking I might like the MM in damier ebene). My DILEMMA; I now love the little secret compact wallet as it can literally hold all my stuff and I carry 16 cards on me. My mom thinks Im nuts to keep it as she thinks not worth the money and a SA at LV store told me I should exchange for Neverfull as she feels I will end up buying the Neverfull soon anyway as Ive wanted it for so long.....she is right. BUT, this little wallet is so cute. I don't need two empriente infini wallets knowing I do want other bags do I???? Oh, what to do? will you all kindly give me your advice. Just so you know my collection, I have 3 wallets, aside from the two that my boyfriend just got me (the damier ebene brazza wallet, damier ebene zippy wallet, the monogram Emilie wallet and 4 LV bags; Metis monogram, Neverfull MOno GM, MOnty GM, and empreinte artsy infini).......so its not like I have boatloads of LV as a lot of you do. Have to account for every dollar spent and weigh what makes most sense......THUS THIS DILEMMA. Please advise! TIA!!


----------



## fyn72

marcott2 said:


> i need some advice as Im so torn. My sweet boyfriend bought me two wallets this Christmas, both empreinte infini to go with artsy infini he bought me last Christmas (which I hardly used trying to preserve it)......the wallets are curiouse and secret compact small zip around. I immediately dismissed the small secret compact wallet thinking I would exchange for neverfull damier ebene (in either GM or MM, cant decide that either as have a GM monogram Neverfull and love it......but thinking I might like the MM in damier ebene). My DILEMMA; I now love the little secret compact wallet as it can literally hold all my stuff and I carry 16 cards on me. My mom thinks Im nuts to keep it as she thinks not worth the money and a SA at LV store told me I should exchange for Neverfull as she feels I will end up buying the Neverfull soon anyway as Ive wanted it for so long.....she is right. BUT, this little wallet is so cute. I don't need two empriente infini wallets knowing I do want other bags do I???? Oh, what to do? will you all kindly give me your advice. Just so you know my collection, I have 3 wallets, aside from the two that my boyfriend just got me (the damier ebene brazza wallet, damier ebene zippy wallet, the monogram Emilie wallet and 4 LV bags; Metis monogram, Neverfull MOno GM, MOnty GM, and empreinte artsy infini).......so its not like I have boatloads of LV as a lot of you do. Have to account for every dollar spent and weigh what makes most sense......THUS THIS DILEMMA. Please advise! TIA!!




I have two wallets, one mahina in noir and MC eugenie. Also a mini pouchette which I find plenty. 
I would definitely swap the larger wallet for the NF de MM (since you love the compact one so much ) &#128515;


----------



## marcott2

fyn72 said:


> I have two wallets, one mahina in noir and MC eugenie. Also a mini pouchette which I find plenty.
> I would definitely swap the larger wallet for the NF de MM (since you love the compact one so much ) &#128515;


 
fyn72, I did not give any consideration to actually keeping he little one and letting the larger curieuse wallet go. The SA told me absolutely NOT, that the larger wallet is much more fitting for the Artsy that matches it. My mother said the same. Bottom line is, I cant believe I may be keeping both. seems ridiculous as I want the neverfull damier ebene so. BUT, with infini possibly being fazed out.....I may regret this. Should I just keep both of them and keep saving for the neverfull damier ebene? If not for Christmas, could have bought it for myself.....but give giving came first naturally. Thanks so much for your opinion! I do value it coming from LV lovers themselves.


----------



## fyn72

marcott2 said:


> fyn72, I did not give any consideration to actually keeping he little one and letting the larger curieuse wallet go. The SA told me absolutely NOT, that the larger wallet is much more fitting for the Artsy that matches it. My mother said the same. Bottom line is, I cant believe I may be keeping both. seems ridiculous as I want the neverfull damier ebene so. BUT, with infini possibly being fazed out.....I may regret this. Should I just keep both of them and keep saving for the neverfull damier ebene? If not for Christmas, could have bought it for myself.....but give giving came first naturally. Thanks so much for your opinion! I do value it coming from LV lovers themselves.




Oh, ok.  I didn't realize that you wanted the large one. I thought you were trying to choose which one to keep. What a wonderful boyfriend you have!! Me personally would rather swap one of the wallets for the NF, but that's just my opinion. If you like lots of wallets and are a good saver, then keep them and save for the NF


----------



## marcott2

I think your opinion does make the most sense......BUT, cant believe Im challenged letting that little wallet go. I have never had a compact wallet before and prefer many card slots, but it does hold so much and is just adorable. 780.00 for that or 1030 for neverfull GM.....(us dollars).......the neverfull makes so much sense.......and will save me from buying it this year, but that little secrect compact empreinte is just so darn cute. thanks again, Im sure I will exchange it.......just a hard call for me. Cheers to you in Australia!


----------



## lovemylovesjw

so I got my very first LV today. Its a vintage St. Cloud that I am loving right now. I really must shout out the authenticators because without you I wouldn't know what to buy online lol


----------



## Blue_Rose

lovemylovesjw said:


> so I got my very first LV today. Its a vintage St. Cloud that I am loving right now. I really must shout out the authenticators because without you I wouldn't know what to buy online lol


Congratulations, you should post a pic when you get it.


----------



## sb1212

Ladies please give me your thoughts or input. I bought a speedy 30 b and I'm second guessing myself.  I am also thinking about the nf mm.  I prefer shoulder bags and I already have the galliera.


----------



## marcott2

sb1212 said:


> Ladies please give me your thoughts or input. I bought a speedy 30 b and I'm second guessing myself.  I am also thinking about the nf mm.  I prefer shoulder bags and I already have the galliera.


 
don't second guess yourself.....that bag is AWESOME.....I would sincerely love having the strap on the side to wear over shoulder, cross body and then handheld myself. HOWEVER, if you don't have a neverfull, I would suggest the neverfull first.....THEN get a speedy; be it "B" or regular. I do believe that the three must have LVs are the Speedy, the neverfull and the artsy.....so you are on the right track regardless.


----------



## sb1212

My husband told me to just keep the speedy and that I will regret it.  So should I keep it or exchange it for the nf ? I'm afraid the nf straps will dig into my shoulder


----------



## marcott2

sb1212 said:


> My husband told me to just keep the speedy and that I will regret it.  So should I keep it or exchange it for the nf ? I'm afraid the nf straps will dig into my shoulder


 
I agree with him......as it is a must have along with the neverfull. I have the neverfull GM in monogram and the straps are awesome.....I am dying for the damier ebene Gm neverfull sometime soon, but the straps are bit harder and may feel uncomfortable and first, which im fully prepared for. Keep that speedy B as I would love one and get the neverfull next.


----------



## sb1212

Yes I think your right. I should keep the speedy b and get the neverfull later.  I got the speedy in de and if I do the neverfull later on I think I will get it in mono so the straps will be softer.  Thanks


----------



## TeamHutchens

I have the neverfull mm then got a speedy. That being said those are two staples that are needed in a collection. Which one first hmmm hard to say. Honestly IMO neverfull first especially if u are second guessing the speedy already. I am going to buy a strap for my classic speedy to have just incase but I don't care for long straps myself though u never know when u might need it


----------



## sb1212

I feel like since I already bought the speedy I should keep it cause I know if I get it at some point down the road then the price will be much more


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sb1212 said:


> Ladies please give me your thoughts or input. I bought a speedy 30 b and I'm second guessing myself.  I am also thinking about the nf mm.  I prefer shoulder bags and I already have the galliera.



I love the speedy B! With the strap, it can be worn as a shoulder bag....


----------



## sb1212

Do you find it comfy using the shoulder strap


----------



## sb1212

Maybe one reason why I don't think the strap is comfy maybe the weight of my items in bag are not evenly distributed


----------



## sb1212

Does someone have the delightful pm or mm modeling pics?


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm thinking of buying a book. It's between the birth of modern luxury and city bags a natural history. 

Any input?


----------



## for3v3rz

marcott2 said:


> i need some advice as Im so torn. My sweet boyfriend bought me two wallets this Christmas, both empreinte infini to go with artsy infini he bought me last Christmas (which I hardly used trying to preserve it)......the wallets are curiouse and secret compact small zip around. I immediately dismissed the small secret compact wallet thinking I would exchange for neverfull damier ebene (in either GM or MM, cant decide that either as have a GM monogram Neverfull and love it......but thinking I might like the MM in damier ebene). My DILEMMA; I now love the little secret compact wallet as it can literally hold all my stuff and I carry 16 cards on me. My mom thinks Im nuts to keep it as she thinks not worth the money and a SA at LV store told me I should exchange for Neverfull as she feels I will end up buying the Neverfull soon anyway as Ive wanted it for so long.....she is right. BUT, this little wallet is so cute. I don't need two empriente infini wallets knowing I do want other bags do I???? Oh, what to do? will you all kindly give me your advice. Just so you know my collection, I have 3 wallets, aside from the two that my boyfriend just got me (the damier ebene brazza wallet, damier ebene zippy wallet, the monogram Emilie wallet and 4 LV bags; Metis monogram, Neverfull MOno GM, MOnty GM, and empreinte artsy infini).......so its not like I have boatloads of LV as a lot of you do. Have to account for every dollar spent and weigh what makes most sense......THUS THIS DILEMMA. Please advise! TIA!!


At 1st I was very excited when I got the compact zippy wallet.  I try to fit the cards in the slots and before the slots are full on one side, it got too tight and when zipped, it became bulky. Also the slots are small so is very hard to take the card in and out with ease. Those card slots is really not going to fit all the cards. I had to return the wallet.


----------



## for3v3rz

I finally took the Speedy B 35 mono out today. Then I dropped some sweet drinks on the strap. I went home and wipe it with wet paper towel. It dried up and I don't see any spots yet. I hope it won't turn up with the water spot later. Thank goodness the strap is replaceable. For anyone who wet the leather, please let me know if it does turn up spotted eventually? I am kinda of upset since is the 1st day taking her out and it was right below we got home.


----------



## sb1212

Does anyone find the speedy b shoulder strap not comfortable?


----------



## bakeacookie

sb1212 said:


> Does anyone find the speedy b shoulder strap not comfortable?




Only if my bag is too heavy. It's fine if it's not full.


----------



## sb1212

bakeacookie said:


> Only if my bag is too heavy. It's fine if it's not full.




I carry so light so I don't know why it's not comfy for me. Maybe cuz the de strap is stiffer? I would much rather carry my mono galleria


----------



## bakeacookie

sb1212 said:


> I carry so light so I don't know why it's not comfy for me. Maybe cuz the de strap is stiffer? I would much rather carry my mono galleria




Maybe? I've had mine for a year now so mine must be broken in by now. If it keeps hurting maybe try a different strap?

It could also be the way you carry it? Some people have to carry cross body bags on a certain side of their body to be comfy.


----------



## sb1212

bakeacookie said:


> Maybe? I've had mine for a year now so mine must be broken in by now. If it keeps hurting maybe try a different strap?
> 
> It could also be the way you carry it? Some people have to carry cross body bags on a certain side of their body to be comfy.




I tried crossbody as well and still bugs me.  Maybe I should return it and maybe get the delightful


----------



## bakeacookie

sb1212 said:


> I tried crossbody as well and still bugs me.  Maybe I should return it and maybe get the delightful




It probably isn't the bag for you if it's not comfortable. You won't carry it if it isn't. Try another bag!


----------



## sb1212

bakeacookie said:


> It probably isn't the bag for you if it's not comfortable. You won't carry it if it isn't. Try another bag!




Yes ur right as much as I love the looks of the bag I need to be happy with it and want to carry it


----------



## bakeacookie

sb1212 said:


> Yes ur right as much as I love the looks of the bag I need to be happy with it and want to carry it




Exactly.  I love the speedy look but would only carry it with a strap. The bandoliere version was the answer to that. Definitely only buy bags that work for you. The delightful is a pretty bag as well.


----------



## sb1212

bakeacookie said:


> Exactly.  I love the speedy look but would only carry it with a strap. The bandoliere version was the answer to that. Definitely only buy bags that work for you. The delightful is a pretty bag as well.




I'm taking a trip up to the store to explore my other options


----------



## marcott2

for3v3rz said:


> At 1st I was very excited when I got the compact zippy wallet.  I try to fit the cards in the slots and before the slots are full on one side, it got too tight and when zipped, it became bulky. Also the slots are small so is very hard to take the card in and out with ease. Those card slots is really not going to fit all the cards. I had to return the wallet.


 I appreciate your input, however this is not the compact zippy wallet, this is the compact secret wallet in impreine leather.....and absolutely does hold all  my card, hence my dilemma as at first glance I saw the three card slots on one side and thought "no way".....BUT behind the card slots and behind the coin department on opposite sides of the wallet is two large compartments, so I can separate the cards I have and tuck them back there, bill is bill department and voila, all fits and so cute and compact. I have always used a large long wallet.....so, something cool about feeling compact. However, I could use the 780.00 for this wallet to go towards the Neverfull damier ebene GM today and been dying for that bag for a year now. that would be the practical smart thing to do...OR keep both the curiuose wallet AND the secret wallet both in same empreinte infini leather to go with my artsy? I thought I made my decision last night to exchange for Neverfull and now im back conflicted as ever. :help:


----------



## marcott2

marcott2 said:


> I appreciate your input, however this is not the compact zippy wallet, this is the compact secret wallet in impreine leather.....and absolutely does hold all  my card, hence my dilemma as at first glance I saw the three card slots on one side and thought "no way".....BUT behind the card slots and behind the coin department on opposite sides of the wallet is two large compartments, so I can separate the cards I have and tuck them back there, bill is bill department and voila, all fits and so cute and compact. I have always used a large long wallet.....so, something cool about feeling compact. However, I could use the 780.00 for this wallet to go towards the Neverfull damier ebene GM today and been dying for that bag for a year now. that would be the practical smart thing to do...OR keep both the curiuose wallet AND the secret wallet both in same empreinte infini leather to go with my artsy? I thought I made my decision last night to exchange for Neverfull and now im back conflicted as ever. :help:


 
I meant empreinte leather....a I see my typo above.


----------



## sb1212

For the ladies who have the delightful pm what are your  thoughts on this bag?


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> For the ladies who have the delightful pm what are your  thoughts on this bag?




I have the GM love the delightful   All sizes. You could always get a strap and use it as a crossbody if u need too


----------



## sb1212

Just took back my speedy b cause I didn't like the shoulder strap and got the delightful pm.  I hope I will like it


----------



## missholly1212

I have the delightful pm and I simply love it
	

		
			
		

		
	



The bag charm I got last week from the Louis Vuitton Perth store.


----------



## fyn72

missholly1212 said:


> I have the delightful pm and I simply love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452204
> 
> The bag charm I got last week from the Louis Vuitton Perth store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452207




Gorgeous! That charm really suits the monogram!


----------



## sb1212

missholly1212 said:


> I have the delightful pm and I simply love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452204
> 
> The bag charm I got last week from the Louis Vuitton Perth store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452207




Do you like how is sags?


----------



## JazzyMac

marcott2 said:


> I appreciate your input, however this is not the compact zippy wallet, this is the compact secret wallet in impreine leather.....and absolutely does hold all  my card, hence my dilemma as at first glance I saw the three card slots on one side and thought "no way".....BUT behind the card slots and behind the coin department on opposite sides of the wallet is two large compartments, so I can separate the cards I have and tuck them back there, bill is bill department and voila, all fits and so cute and compact. I have always used a large long wallet.....so, something cool about feeling compact. However, I could use the 780.00 for this wallet to go towards the Neverfull damier ebene GM today and been dying for that bag for a year now. that would be the practical smart thing to do...OR keep both the curiuose wallet AND the secret wallet both in same empreinte infini leather to go with my artsy? I thought I made my decision last night to exchange for Neverfull and now im back conflicted as ever. :help:




I would get rid of the Curieuse wallet and keep the Secret.  By the way, the Secret Compact is slightly comparable to the Zippy Compact.


----------



## sb1212

If someone has the galliera pm and the delightful pm would you say they weight about the same or is the delightful a little lighter?


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> If someone has the galliera pm and the delightful pm would you say they weight about the same or is the delightful a little lighter?




Are you still not happy? . What I have heard about the galleria is that gold plate in front can get stretched easily but the ones that have it love it just as the delightful ppl love theres. I think they both look good but my personal taste goes with the delightful cause of the extra gold on the galleria. And I have heard delightful is a bit lighter


----------



## sb1212

TeamHutchens said:


> Are you still not happy? . What I have heard about the galleria is that gold plate in front can get stretched easily but the ones that have it love it just as the delightful ppl love theres. I think they both look good but my personal taste goes with the delightful cause of the extra gold on the galleria. And I have heard delightful is a bit lighter




I took back my speedy b and I am looking at the delightful now.  I do have the galliera and I like it but was wanting something a little lighter plus I love the one strap that is comfy and to me the speedy strap wasn't for comfy for me


----------



## fyn72

marcott2 said:


> i need some advice as Im so torn. My sweet boyfriend bought me two wallets this Christmas, both empreinte infini to go with artsy infini he bought me last Christmas (which I hardly used trying to preserve it)......the wallets are curiouse and secret compact small zip around. I immediately dismissed the small secret compact wallet thinking I would exchange for neverfull damier ebene (in either GM or MM, cant decide that either as have a GM monogram Neverfull and love it......but thinking I might like the MM in damier ebene). My DILEMMA; I now love the little secret compact wallet as it can literally hold all my stuff and I carry 16 cards on me. My mom thinks Im nuts to keep it as she thinks not worth the money and a SA at LV store told me I should exchange for Neverfull as she feels I will end up buying the Neverfull soon anyway as Ive wanted it for so long.....she is right. BUT, this little wallet is so cute. I don't need two empriente infini wallets knowing I do want other bags do I???? Oh, what to do? will you all kindly give me your advice. Just so you know my collection, I have 3 wallets, aside from the two that my boyfriend just got me (the damier ebene brazza wallet, damier ebene zippy wallet, the monogram Emilie wallet and 4 LV bags; Metis monogram, Neverfull MOno GM, MOnty GM, and empreinte artsy infini).......so its not like I have boatloads of LV as a lot of you do. Have to account for every dollar spent and weigh what makes most sense......THUS THIS DILEMMA. Please advise! TIA!!



I would get rid of the Curieuse wallet and keep the Secret.I know I've said it before but I noticed someone else gave you the same advice so thought I'd give you my opinion again, hope it helps!


----------



## loveglitzer

sb1212 said:


> I took back my speedy b and I am looking at the delightful now.  I do have the galliera and I like it but was wanting something a little lighter plus I love the one strap that is comfy and to me the speedy strap wasn't for comfy for me


I have the delightful and LOVE it. I am also not a speedy person and find the straps of the NF to thin ... I love everything about the delightful - interior as well - and with a strap of Icare or keepall or any other - she can be worn crossbody with a quick hands free option. I love that very much - but most, light in weight and soooo soft


----------



## loveglitzer

missholly1212 said:


> I have the delightful pm and I simply love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452204
> 
> The bag charm I got last week from the Louis Vuitton Perth store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452207


so do I ... your charm is adoring.


----------



## Pavla

loveglitzer said:


> so do I ... your charm is adoring.



I cannot send you a PM. Please, send me a PM with your e-mail.


----------



## missholly1212

I love hobo bags, so the sag doesn't bother me at all&#128540;


----------



## supershoes

loveglitzer said:


> I have the delightful and LOVE it. I am also not a speedy person and find the straps of the NF to thin ... I love everything about the delightful - interior as well - and with a strap of Icare or keepall or any other - she can be worn crossbody with a quick hands free option. I love that very much - but most, light in weight and soooo soft




I agree -- the delightful is the perfect size and the crossbody option is ideal.


----------



## sb1212

loveglitzer said:


> I have the delightful and LOVE it. I am also not a speedy person and find the straps of the NF to thin ... I love everything about the delightful - interior as well - and with a strap of Icare or keepall or any other - she can be worn crossbody with a quick hands free option. I love that very much - but most, light in weight and soooo soft




Glad to hear that


----------



## loveglitzer

Pavla said:


> I cannot send you a PM. Please, send me a PM with your e-mail.



Hi,  I just came in and have made some changes in my profile ... Thanks for trying again


----------



## scarletambience

Hi everyone, just wondering if there are any London folks here who could help. I'm looking to buy a Pegase 55 in London as I'll be there for work in two weeks. And I'd like to reserve the bag - so do any of you kind folk have an email/contact for the store, please? I'm overseas and with timezone and IDD calls - I'd rather send an e-mail. Thank you in advance!


----------



## coop

Can't decide I want the neverful mm cannot decide between mono and ebene!! I am absolutely torn!! Please help me! I love the personalized ones!
	

		
			
		

		
	





What to do I need help guys! Most of my friends have the mono!


----------



## missholly1212

I love the Damier Ebene, you don't have to worry about water marks&#128522;and the red lining makes it stand out.
My vote  the DE hands down.


----------



## abrunette

I have the mono and i couldn't be more happy!


----------



## fyn72

coop said:


> Can't decide I want the neverful mm cannot decide between mono and ebene!! I am absolutely torn!! Please help me! I love the personalized ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454682
> View attachment 2454683
> View attachment 2454684
> 
> What to do I need help guys! Most of my friends have the mono!



Most of your friends have the mono? Then maybe get the personalised mono?
I personally have always liked the mono more..


----------



## JazzyMac

coop said:


> Can't decide I want the neverful mm cannot decide between mono and ebene!! I am absolutely torn!! Please help me! I love the personalized ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454682
> View attachment 2454683
> View attachment 2454684
> 
> What to do I need help guys! Most of my friends have the mono!




Perfect opportunity to get the mon mono!


----------



## TeamHutchens

coop said:


> Can't decide I want the neverful mm cannot decide between mono and ebene!! I am absolutely torn!! Please help me! I love the personalized ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454682
> View attachment 2454683
> View attachment 2454684
> 
> What to do I need help guys! Most of my friends have the mono!




Mon mono


----------



## callieporsche

Hello everyone! Im torn between the alma pm DE or epi and prada look-a-like promenade. Hows ur alma bags?
Hope its ok to post it here 

TIA


----------



## bunnyboop09

TeamHutchens said:


> Mon mono




I'll go with mono


----------



## Tulip2

Did anyone see that Bleu Lagon Zippy Wallet on Fashionphile a month or so ago?  I want that wallet so bad, but I was already over my LV budget so I let it go.

Now there's another one listed.  I wonder if its the same one and it got returned.  The funny thing about the listing is that they don't show a close up picture of either Zipper pull.

I emailed them to see if I could get a picture of them.  Haven't heard back yet, but I'm worried.

Would you take a chance on it?


----------



## TeamHutchens

Tulip2 said:


> Did anyone see that Bleu Lagon Zippy Wallet on Fashionphile a month or so ago?  I want that wallet so bad, but I was already over my LV budget so I let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's another one listed.  I wonder if its the same one and it got returned.  The funny thing about the listing is that they don't show a close up picture of either Zipper pull.
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed them to see if I could get a picture of them.  Haven't heard back yet, but I'm worried.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you take a chance on it?




Did u do a search of sold items and look at the description see if it is same datecode or pictures?


----------



## themissytots

Took my Speedy B out shopping the other day and saw at least five other people (spread over three shops) with the same bag. Seems to be getting quite popular where I live  
I did notice some bags with a base shaper though; less sag but I kinda like the sag (when the bag's not too empty, that is)


----------



## yunbi94

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie ^^ and I decided to buy a Alma PM . I want to buy a strap too. Can you tell me that is it ok if I buy this strap with my PM?
http://www.louisvuitton.fr/front/#/...ouliere-ajustable-16mm-MONOGRAM-VERNIS-J00971  this is a strap

http://www.louisvuitton.fr/front/#/...-main/products/Alma-PM-MONOGRAM-VERNIS-M90053  this is Alma PM Vernis Grand Bleu. 
Please give me some advice . Thank you for your help


----------



## sb1212

Do any ladies have the galliera pm and the delighful pm?  Can you tell me if one bag is heavier than the other?


----------



## LV_infatuated

sb1212 said:


> Do any ladies have the galliera pm and the delighful pm?  Can you tell me if one bag is heavier than the other?



the galliera is heavier than the delightful pm and mm. HTP!


----------



## sb1212

LV_infatuated said:


> the galliera is heavier than the delightful pm and mm. HTP!




Thanks for replying back...I have a galliera pm and I bought the delightful pm last week but haven't used it yet cause it's been raining non stop here. I was hoping the delightful was going to be lighter.


----------



## sb1212

LV_infatuated said:


> the galliera is heavier than the delightful pm and mm. HTP!




What does htp stand for? Lol


----------



## LV_infatuated

sb1212 said:


> What does htp stand for? Lol



lol typo on my part. i meant HTH (hope that helps). i have the delightful MM, its such a comfortable bag. you'll love your PM when you get a chance to use it.


----------



## sb1212

LV_infatuated said:


> lol typo on my part. i meant HTH (hope that helps). i have the delightful MM, its such a comfortable bag. you'll love your PM when you get a chance to use it.




I hope so to.   Although the galliera can be comfy sometimes I find it hurting my shoulder so thats why I was hoping the delightful a little lighter.  When you first starting to take out ur bag are you really careful?  And also do u put anything on the leather


----------



## LV_infatuated

sb1212 said:


> I hope so to.   Although the galliera can be comfy sometimes I find it hurting my shoulder so thats why I was hoping the delightful a little lighter.  When you first starting to take out ur bag are you really careful?  And also do u put anything on the leather



the galliera is definitely heavier bc of the lining. the delightful strap is wider so this might help with the shoulder pain factor. i treat all my new vachetta with LMB before i take it out.


----------



## sb1212

[ QUOTE=LV_infatuated;26011528]the galliera is definitely heavier bc of the lining. the delightful strap is wider so this might help with the shoulder pain factor. i treat all my new vachetta with LMB before i take it out.[/QUOTE]

U never once had any issues using the LMB?


----------



## LV_infatuated

sb1212 said:


> [ QUOTE=LV_infatuated;26011528]the galliera is definitely heavier bc of the lining. the delightful strap is wider so this might help with the shoulder pain factor. i treat all my new vachetta with LMB before i take it out.



U never once had any issues using the LMB?[/QUOTE]

nope. you just need to be careful on how you apply the creams. i like the vachetta cleaner and the conditioner too.  no water spots and even patina.


----------



## sb1212

LV_infatuated said:


> U never once had any issues using the LMB?





nope. you just need to be careful on how you apply the creams. i like the vachetta cleaner and the conditioner too.  no water spots and even patina.[/QUOTE]


Good to know.  I have never used anything on my galliera but now that's it's almost two years old it's just a even patina.  I'm just scared to use anything on my new bag


----------



## sb1212

LV_infatuated said:


> the galliera is heavier than the delightful pm and mm. HTP!




I also wanted to ask you about the delightful ....I hate how my galleria folds over when I set it down..does the delightful do that to?


----------



## LV_infatuated

sb1212 said:


> I also wanted to ask you about the delightful ....I hate how my galleria folds over when I set it down..does the delightful do that to?



no it doesnt fold over when there's stuff in it.  im sure it does when its empty.


----------



## PurpleDawn

I'm not sure if you can tell but I have dirt on my new speedy handles, is there any way that I can carefully remote any dirt on vechetta? It's me first LV bag, so I'm nervous to try anything. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## loveglitzer

PurpleDawn said:


> View attachment 2462313
> 
> I'm not sure if you can tell but I have dirt on my new speedy handles, is there any way that I can carefully remote any dirt on vechetta? It's me first LV bag, so I'm nervous to try anything. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


I would yuse babywipes no alcohol and clean the handle in smooth all over motion, not only on the dirty  middle to get an even patina. Then let dry and repeat regulary as neccessary.


----------



## TeamHutchens

What about the white eraser. Not magic one but regular but white. Seen them use those


----------



## Chloe_W

Hi my fellow LV lovers,
I am new to this forum and I don't know how to start a new thread so I'm asking a question here. I just recently purchased a preloved LV epi Saint Tropez piece from eBay and I really need your guys help to authenticate it.
Thanks in advance, guys


----------



## Chloe_W

Chloe_W said:


> Hi my fellow LV lovers,
> I am new to this forum and I don't know how to start a new thread so I'm asking a question here. I just recently purchased a preloaded LV epi Saint Tropez piece from eBay and I really need your guys help to authenticate it.
> Thanks in advance, guys


It's a screenshot of an eBay image so may not be the best quality  and here's is one more picture.


----------



## Chloe_W

PurpleDawn said:


> View attachment 2462313
> 
> I'm not sure if you can tell but I have dirt on my new speedy handles, is there any way that I can carefully remote any dirt on vechetta? It's me first LV bag, so I'm nervous to try anything. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


Hey, I usually use a white eraser to clean dirt from my LV monogram piece. Just make sure you use a softer white eraser and gently rub it against the leather. Hope this helps


----------



## TeamHutchens

Chloe_W said:


> Hi my fellow LV lovers,
> I am new to this forum and I don't know how to start a new thread so I'm asking a question here. I just recently purchased a preloved LV epi Saint Tropez piece from eBay and I really need your guys help to authenticate it.
> Thanks in advance, guys




There is an authenticate this thread under the shopping topic. That is where you need to post it   It gives you the format


----------



## loveglitzer

Chloe_W said:


> It's a screenshot of an eBay image so may not be the best quality  and here's is one more picture.


http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-format-post-1-a-837080-636.html#post26016688

Just click here and post your pics, they will help you. You are in the chat so there is no new threat to open.

Good luck


----------



## that_claudz

I'm after your expert opinions! 

Do you think my Pomme Vernis wallet will be on inside a Noir Magnetique bag's dark lining? Anyone ever have colour transfer issues from their lining onto their wallet? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Does anyone know what the 'Blue is coming' actually is??? I'd heard it was new products featuring blue, from today but have been on the website and can't see anything being highlighted considering the advertising campaign.


----------



## loveglitzer

Bags_4_life said:


> Does anyone know what the 'Blue is coming' actually is??? I'd heard it was new products featuring blue, from today but have been on the website and can't see anything being highlighted considering the advertising campaign.


Its a new men line starting jan 16th? And the are some bags with blue too like the nn 14 line


----------



## that_claudz

Bags_4_life said:


> Does anyone know what the 'Blue is coming' actually is??? I'd heard it was new products featuring blue, from today but have been on the website and can't see anything being highlighted considering the advertising campaign.




Looks like a new men's line. Damier Cobalt. Pic is on LV Instagram. Looks pretty!


----------



## Moni4ka

Hi, I really want to buy LV Neverfull GM Damer Ebene however I am looking for a second hand mint condition. I am from Canada, IS someone selling? Can you recommend me a site or a place to buy one? Thank you.


----------



## sb1212

Curious to see what your thoughts are about the speedy 25B on someone that is tall carrying the 25? To small looking for height ? But don't carry a lot


----------



## Unclesams26

There's an interesting keepall 45 / backpack hybrid in the new damier cobalt priced at just under £1500


----------



## Chloe_W

sb1212 said:


> Curious to see what your thoughts are about the speedy 25B on someone that is tall carrying the 25? To small looking for height ? But don't carry a lot




I think it just depends on your personal preference. I'm only 4' 11" and I didn't like how speedy 25 looks on me so I got the 30. You should definitely try it in the store before you buy it tho


----------



## strangelogik

Speaking of Speedy B's, I love how the epi's zippers extend an inch down the sides. Wish they could do that for their mono's & de's, I'd love to have one.


----------



## doctorsparkles

sb1212 said:


> Curious to see what your thoughts are about the speedy 25B on someone that is tall carrying the 25? To small looking for height ? But don't carry a lot


I think it will look so cute!  It is preference so if you you have the chance, try it on in the boutique.  I think the size is perfect for everyone and it can hold a lot


----------



## sb1212

doctorsparkles said:


> I think it will look so cute!  It is preference so if you you have the chance, try it on in the boutique.  I think the size is perfect for everyone and it can hold a lot




I did buy the 25 already but wasn't sure about the size for me since I'm a little taller but oh well it's fine for my daily needs.


----------



## sb1212

I was thinking of having my new bag hot stamped ...let's say it doesn't turn out right like I have read before. Do I have to accept it or what happens?


----------



## EmsHappyGal

I got my speedy b 25 today and had it hot stamped. I was happy they could do it there and then (took about 30 minutes to do) and it turned out brilliant. I opted for simple embossing with no colour and I think it looks super cool! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm not sure what happens if they botch it up. All they said when I had mine done was make sure it's the bag you want. I love it! I tried the 30 on and it was way too big for me and for what I carry. I'm 5' 3" and all I carry is Emilie wallet, keys, phone, card wallet, lip balm and a little bag which holds nick nacks like pen, floss, mints, nail file, bobby pin and face blotting powder! Hope you get yours stamped!


----------



## sb1212

EmsHappyGal said:


> I got my speedy b 25 today and had it hot stamped. I was happy they could do it there and then (took about 30 minutes to do) and it turned out brilliant. I opted for simple embossing with no colour and I think it looks super cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what happens if they botch it up. All they said when I had mine done was make sure it's the bag you want. I love it! I tried the 30 on and it was way too big for me and for what I carry. I'm 5' 3" and all I carry is Emilie wallet, keys, phone, card wallet, lip balm and a little bag which holds nick nacks like pen, floss, mints, nail file, bobby pin and face blotting powder! Hope you get yours stamped!




Turned out nice.  That is what I would do also with no color.   I also bought the 25 but I'm taller and I thought the 30 was bigger than what I needed I only carry zippy coin purse,phone,agenda.  But wasn't sure if the 25 looks to small carrying on arm


----------



## Tulip2

EmsHappyGal said:


> I got my speedy b 25 today and had it hot stamped. I was happy they could do it there and then (took about 30 minutes to do) and it turned out brilliant.* I opted for simple embossing with no colour* and I think it looks super cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what happens if they botch it up. All they said when I had mine done was make sure it's the bag you want. I love it! I tried the 30 on and it was way too big for me and for what I carry. I'm 5' 3" and all I carry is Emilie wallet, keys, phone, card wallet, lip balm and a little bag which holds nick nacks like pen, floss, mints, nail file, bobby pin and face blotting powder! Hope you get yours stamped!



I've yet to have anything hot stamped but this is just wonderful!  It's beautifully discreet, yet it certainly makes it very personal.  Thanks for showing this, I really LVoe it.  I may even do this one day!


----------



## sb1212

Is there a weight difference in the speedyB 25 and the 30b?


----------



## midnightman

Bags_4_life said:


> Does anyone know what the 'Blue is coming' actually is??? I'd heard it was new products featuring blue, from today but have been on the website and can't see anything being highlighted considering the advertising campaign.



Yeah it's the Damier Cobalt which is basically Damier Graphite but instead of the light grey / black pattern, it's dark blue / black patterned. It's going to be marketed similarly as a mens canvas and will be an addition to the permanent collection, though some of the bags that were released in it may very well only be available for the S/S 2014 Men's collection. You can purchase the line on the LV website right now and the bags are going to be in stores on the 31st

http://www.louisvuitton.com/front/#/eng_US/Collections/Men/Damier-Cobalt


----------



## midnightman

sb1212 said:


> Is there a weight difference in the speedyB 25 and the 30b?



I mean, the 25 is smaller than the 30 and they're the same bag, so the 30 will always be heavier. It's almost completely unnoticeable on the canvas bags considering how light the speedy is to begin with due to its lack of structure and very open interior, but in leather, the difference would be much more pronounced.


----------



## sb1212

midnightman said:


> I mean, the 25 is smaller than the 30 and they're the same bag, so the 30 will always be heavier. It's almost completely unnoticeable on the canvas bags considering how light the speedy is to begin with due to its lack of structure and very open interior, but in leather, the difference would be much more pronounced.




Thanks


----------



## midnightman

sb1212 said:


> I was thinking of having my new bag hot stamped ...let's say it doesn't turn out right like I have read before. Do I have to accept it or what happens?



If the lettering is wrong, the color is wrong, etc. then I believe they contact customer relations and almost always provide a new bag due to it being an accident completely on their own end. However, if you're thinking more along the lines of the lettering not looking sharp enough, one of the letters looking about a millimeter below or above the others, etc. then they almost certainly will not replace it. When you get it done in a boutique you have to sign off on a piece of paper that shows the lettering, color, font, etc. before the stamp is placed, which basically is you saying that all the information on that card is what you want and that you are agreeing to accept all reasonable and normal differences in the result due to the customized and hand-added addition. If you're worried about it not looking perfect to you then definitely forgo getting it on the bag itself and just purchase a small luggage tag that won't be as much of a risk if it does get messed up.


----------



## sb1212

midnightman said:


> If the lettering is wrong, the color is wrong, etc. then I believe they contact customer relations and almost always provide a new bag due to it being an accident completely on their own end. However, if you're thinking more along the lines of the lettering not looking sharp enough, one of the letters looking about a millimeter below or above the others, etc. then they almost certainly will not replace it. When you get it done in a boutique you have to sign off on a piece of paper that shows the lettering, color, font, etc. before the stamp is placed, which basically is you saying that all the information on that card is what you want and that you are agreeing to accept all reasonable and normal differences in the result due to the customized and hand-added addition. If you're worried about it not looking perfect to you then definitely forgo getting it on the bag itself and just purchase a small luggage tag that won't be as much of a risk if it does get messed up.




Thanks for explaining that


----------



## midnightman

Happy to help, hope the info is useful! On another note, I just realized that the Damier Cobalt collection's prices are all higher than the other Damier canvases for identical styles in Azur, Ebene, and Graphite, which is making me think that maybe LV added a price increase to these items due to their release date time before it takes effect on other goods...

Considering that when Damier Graphite was launched, all the pieces were the same price as their DE / DA counterparts, and the fact that Damier Cobalt doesn't incorporate any materials that the other Damier's do not use that'd justify the higher cost, it seems very fishy to me. I'll post the brazza wallet as an example below, with screenshots of the prices from the LV website as of today.


----------



## BleuSaphir

midnightman said:


> Happy to help, hope the info is useful! On another note, I just realized that the Damier Cobalt collection's prices are all higher than the other Damier canvases for identical styles in Azur, Ebene, and Graphite, which is making me think that maybe LV added a price increase to these items due to their release date time before it takes effect on other goods...
> 
> Considering that when Damier Graphite was launched, all the pieces were the same price as their DE / DA counterparts, and the fact that Damier Cobalt doesn't incorporate any materials that the other Damier's do not use that'd justify the higher cost, it seems very fishy to me. I'll post the brazza wallet as an example below, with screenshots of the prices from the LV website as of today.




I'm thinking they are showing us the new prices for the brazza canvas wallets for the price increase! :/


----------



## cheidel

sb1212 said:


> I hope so to.   Although the galliera can be comfy sometimes I find it hurting my shoulder so thats why I was hoping the delightful a little lighter.  When you first starting to take out ur bag are you really careful?  And also do u put anything on the leather


 
I use Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent on the vachetta of my bags before using my bag.   Also heard that LMB products are good to use as well.


----------



## sb1212

cheidel said:


> I use Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent on the vachetta of my bags before using my bag.   Also heard that LMB products are good to use as well.




And it doesn't change the color of the leather


----------



## midnightman

Luxe_addiction said:


> I'm thinking they are showing us the new prices for the brazza canvas wallets for the price increase! :/



That'd what I'd meant - I think all the 2014 introductions have had the price increase built in as the original price, actually. Speaking of the price increase that seems to be coming, check out this little mistake that LV seems to have made on the website. 

They have 2 of the epi Joey wallets listed, one directly next to the other, except one is $875 and the other is $945. Too funny to see how they messed up like this after being so "secretive" about the details of any potential price increase with the public...


----------



## loveglitzer

midnightman said:


> That'd what I'd meant - I think all the 2014 introductions have had the price increase built in as the original price, actually. Speaking of the price increase that seems to be coming, check out this little mistake that LV seems to have made on the website.
> 
> They have 2 of the epi Joey wallets listed, one directly next to the other, except one is $875 and the other is $945. Too funny to see how they messed up like this after being so "secretive" about the details of any potential price increase with the public...


Wow thats a big increase ...  70 dollar ... Without tax I guess.  Isnt it around 20-50 dollars without tax usually?


----------



## midnightman

loveglitzer said:


> Wow thats a big increase ...  70 dollar ... Without tax I guess.  Isnt it around 20-50 dollars without tax usually?



It's on a percentage based increase so the actual dollar increase per item will always be different, but proportional and dependent on the price of the piece. Looks like abough 8% is what it's set at, which is pretty on par with their usual increases.


----------



## loveglitzer

midnightman said:


> It's on a percentage based increase so the actual dollar increase per item will always be different, but proportional and dependent on the price of the piece. Looks like abough 8% is what it's set at, which is pretty on par with their usual increases.



Thanks, now I am glad to be german. Our price increase is between 15 an 90 euros depending on the item, its about 3 to 7 % but those Slg would always be around 5%


----------



## lovemylovesjw

midnightman said:


> That'd what I'd meant - I think all the 2014 introductions have had the price increase built in as the original price, actually. Speaking of the price increase that seems to be coming, check out this little mistake that LV seems to have made on the website.
> 
> They have 2 of the epi Joey wallets listed, one directly next to the other, except one is $875 and the other is $945. Too funny to see how they messed up like this after being so "secretive" about the details of any potential price increase with the public...


Wow How could they screw that up? But on another note it kind of makes you want to just go and buy what you want now before it does go up...


----------



## lovemylovesjw

sb1212 said:


> And it doesn't change the color of the leather


Good to know thanks for that tip  @ Cheidel I am also concerned if it will leave stains.


----------



## sb1212

Does someone know how much the speedy 30 B weighs ? Just curious


----------



## PuccaNGaru

If I remember correctly, there was no increase in SLGs during the last increase. But with the one coming up, will it be both SLGs and bags? TIA.


----------



## loveglitzer

PuccaNGaru said:


> If I remember correctly, there was no increase in SLGs during the last increase. But with the one coming up, will it be both SLGs and bags? TIA.


In germany there was an increase in SLG!


----------



## midnightman

Hmm, I've always thought the price increases applied to all the collections of bags and SLG's, but I could be wrong. I don't personally mind the increases on SLG's very much because they tend to not make too much of a difference, but with something like the SC bag for example, 8% would be $392, but I'm sure they'll round it up to $400....now that's a damn large difference!


----------



## Annie81

Wish I could get my artsy now but I won't be able to for a couple of months I wonder how much it will go up to for the empreinte one.


----------



## sb1212

Does the speedy B have a smaller opening compared to the classic speedy or are they both the same ?


----------



## for3v3rz

We'll be heading to dinner, is a buffet style, so I will be getting up a lot. I can't decide what to carry? Speedy B 35, Sully MM, or Eva? Please help me decide.


----------



## for3v3rz

They both are the same.


----------



## jliu92

hey guys so I'm looking at purchasing either the LV Damier Duffle 50/55 (new cobalt blue), or the Damier Ebene zippy organiser. I have several wallets already, however not anything from LV. Do you guys think the duffle is durable/worth the value, or whether the zippy organiser is? The card slots do look as if they would split/crack easily were i to force a larger card inside, and it does concern me. Anyone help/opinion?


----------



## midnightman

jliu92 said:


> hey guys so I'm looking at purchasing either the LV Damier Duffle 50/55 (new cobalt blue), or the Damier Ebene zippy organiser. I have several wallets already, however not anything from LV. Do you guys think the duffle is durable/worth the value, or whether the zippy organiser is? The card slots do look as if they would split/crack easily were i to force a larger card inside, and it does concern me. Anyone help/opinion?



The card holders are incredibly unlikely to crack or have problems that any other wallet would, but I'd still recommend the keepall in Damier Cobalt due to the new availability and lack of info on whether or not it will be subject to an upcoming price increase, or if it will truly remain part of the permanent collection due to upcoming sales. Also, the keepall is IMO a fantastic and must-have LV travel piece, while the wallets are offered in so many styles and materials you may want to wait longer before making a choice. Either way, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## jliu92

midnightman said:


> The card holders are incredibly unlikely to crack or have problems that any other wallet would, but I'd still recommend the keepall in Damier Cobalt due to the new availability and lack of info on whether or not it will be subject to an upcoming price increase, or if it will truly remain part of the permanent collection due to upcoming sales. Also, the keepall is IMO a fantastic and must-have LV travel piece, while the wallets are offered in so many styles and materials you may want to wait longer before making a choice. Either way, good luck and enjoy!


hey thanks! i also just saw the sirius. you think it'll be a better option than the duffles? i mean sirius is more of a suitcase..but it looks very nice too. i travel maybe 3-4 times a year, one international trip and 3 domestics (australia)

also i never knew LV did sales??


----------



## riderem13

Hi guys  not sure if this posts in the right place, hope it is. Buttttt I need help I CANNOT decide between getting the Alma bb in monogram or getting a speedy 25 in monogram??? hmmm, I already have a speedy 30 in damier ebene which I love sooo much and its great for shopping/everyday use as you can pack so much stuff into it but im wanting a new bag a much smaller bag to take to dinners/special occasions etc as when I take my speedy 30 out for those occasions it just feels too big and casual. Im only 5ft2 and 120lbs so getting a small bag wont look ridiculous for my frame but iv never seen a bb in person before and im worried it may be too small, its not available at either of my local LV stores hence why im asking and not just going to see for myself, does anyone have both? so that you can give me the heads up ... thankyou


----------



## sb1212

I need help deciding which canvas print to choose for the key pouch/cles either the mono or the damier ebene.  I have to bags and two wallets in both prints.  What is your opinion


----------



## loveglitzer

sb1212 said:


> I need help deciding which canvas print to choose for the key pouch/cles either the mono or the damier ebene.  I have to bags and two wallets in both prints.  What is your opinion


Mono is softer in touch than DE ... So its up to you ... I would go for DE as I love the red interior.


----------



## sb1212

Question and hope someone can answer soon...would you take a MIF speedy with no zipper gaps but has some wrinkling on the leather strip on the side? Or the MIU with some zipper gaps but no wrinkling on the leather sides ?


----------



## TeamHutchens

sb1212 said:


> Question and hope someone can answer soon...would you take a MIF speedy with no zipper gaps but has some wrinkling on the leather strip on the side? Or the MIU with some zipper gaps but no wrinkling on the leather sides ?




Is it mono or de? Don't think u would see wrinkling much if it was mono.  Who is to say the MIU won't wrinkle though. I think I would go MIF


----------



## sb1212

[ QUOTE=TeamHutchens;26110708]Is it mono or de? Don't think u would see wrinkling much if it was mono.  Who is to say the MIU won't wrinkle though. I think I would go MIF[/QUOTE]

It's de. The SA sent me pics and the MIF looks bad compared to the MIU


----------



## clu13

36 more hours and my closet will be built!  My LVs have been in a storage container since September . . . I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## MainlyBailey

clu13 said:


> 36 more hours and my closet will be built!  My LVs have been in a storage container since September . . . I CAN'T WAIT!




YAYYYYY!!! The shrine is finally happening!!! I'm soooo excited for you!


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> 36 more hours and my closet will be built!  My LVs have been in a storage container since September . . . I CAN'T WAIT!



Oh my gosh this is fabulous!  I didn't know you had been without your LV's since September.  Ugh... how did you survive?


----------



## sb1212

Does someone know why lv store can't give you your tracking number?


----------



## loveglitzer

sb1212 said:


> Does someone know why lv store can't give you your tracking number?


I am no help ... but I wasn´t given it too, but I think it was so fast delivered that it wasn´t a subject at all. But if it delays I guess they would to a search and give to the tracking number. Hope the best for you.


----------



## sb1212

loveglitzer said:


> I am no help ... but I wasn´t given it too, but I think it was so fast delivered that it wasn´t a subject at all. But if it delays I guess they would to a search and give to the tracking number. Hope the best for you.




Thank you.  I just want to make sure I'm home to sign for it


----------



## hbacking

no tracking numbers! :S Hope you get your goodies safe and sound!


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my gosh this is fabulous!  I didn't know you had been without your LV's since September.  Ugh... how did you survive?




I had a few out - but not my SC and many others as I feared construction dust. I've basically survived on my cyan alma with strap (twins!), EE brea and bloom. I just dig out my Citadine since the end was coming near! 

But the worst is my shoes. I've missed my shoes! I am finally able to buy the pair of LVs I have been coveting for months this weekend - assuming they fit - only 9 pair left in the US so I may be out of luck if I picked the wrong size. LV shoes have been crazy lately - I have ranged for a 36 to 38. They used to run small!


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> I had a few out - but not my SC and many others as I feared construction dust. I've basically survived on my cyan alma with strap (twins!), EE brea and bloom. I just dig out my Citadine since the end was coming near!
> 
> But the worst is my shoes. I've missed my shoes! I am finally able to buy the pair of LVs I have been coveting for months this weekend - assuming they fit - only 9 pair left in the US so I may be out of luck if I picked the wrong size. LV shoes have been crazy lately - I have ranged for a 36 to 38. They used to run small!



Well I'm so happy you're about to get both your LV's and all of your shoes out!  
So you're going to have a celebration by buying a new pair of LV shoes?  Excellent!  Can't wait to see.


----------



## bakeacookie

Was wondering if anyone could let me know...

I have a Bloomingdales gift card and was wondering if I could use it in the LV boutique inside Bloomingdales. 

Thanks!


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> Well I'm so happy you're about to get both your LV's and all of your shoes out!
> 
> So you're going to have a celebration by buying a new pair of LV shoes?  Excellent!  Can't wait to see.




Thank you! I wish I could finish up the closet. The bags are out! The shoes are still a work in progress! I billed 73 hours this week. Work is miserable at this moment. But it pays for the shoes


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> Thank you! I wish I could finish up the closet. The bags are out! The shoes are still a work in progress! I billed 73 hours this week. Work is miserable at this moment. But it pays for the shoes



Whoa 73 hours of work.  That's really tough.  I thought my job was bad.  Well, can you imagine how nice your closet is going to be when its finished?  Heaven I'm sure.


----------



## Luvmeluvmybag

Hello everyone I just purchased a Louis Vuitton Neverfull Gm Damier Azur Tote Bag on Tradesy and am looking for any authentication suggestions that you may have. This is my first posts on the purse forum so please direct me in the right direction if I am incorrect in any of this.  I have 3 days to verify it is authentic and right now all I have is photos of the bag - since I just joined the forum I am unable to post a thread only reply to posts and then I have to make 10 posts to existing threads and have 5 days of membership before the forum upgradges me to a full account. I need assistance before then, any suggestions for the "newbie"...thanks everyone.


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

Luvmeluvmybag said:


> Hello everyone I just purchased a Louis Vuitton Neverfull Gm Damier Azur Tote Bag on Tradesy and am looking for any authentication suggestions that you may have. This is my first posts on the purse forum so please direct me in the right direction if I am incorrect in any of this.  I have 3 days to verify it is authentic and right now all I have is photos of the bag - since I just joined the forum I am unable to post a thread only reply to posts and then I have to make 10 posts to existing threads and have 5 days of membership before the forum upgradges me to a full account. I need assistance before then, any suggestions for the "newbie"...thanks everyone.




I've used carol's services at caroldiva.com since she only charges $7 for authentication but she takes a couple of days to get back to you. If you're in a rush and need authentication right away you can always contact mypoupette but it'll be pricey for immediate authentication. Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## MeyinG

Hi ladies (and gentlemen), I just recently bought a fake LV and the seller wants me to provide a 3rd party authenticator statement to prove it is fake. Will providing the link to the post by one of the free authenticators here in the forum (Lee) be wise?


----------



## TeamHutchens

Think you need a letter like from Caroldiva or authenticate4u. They charge like 50. For the letter


----------



## Luvmeluvmybag

Thanks for your feedback. I definitely would not mind talking with the individual you suggested. I am going to give it a shot.


----------



## AdvoGirl

sb1212 said:


> I need help deciding which canvas print to choose for the key pouch/cles either the mono or the damier ebene.  I have to bags and two wallets in both prints.  What is your opinion


I have both.  Started with the mono, but then added the damier.  Suggest the mono.  I use it to put my license, a couple of credit cards and medical card so I don't have to pull out my wallet all the time. Makes me smile whenever I pull it out.


----------



## sb1212

AdvoGirl said:


> I have both.  Started with the mono, but then added the damier.  Suggest the mono.  I use it to put my license, a couple of credit cards and medical card so I don't have to pull out my wallet all the time. Makes me smile whenever I pull it out.




I ended up getting the de but I wish I would of gotten the mono


----------



## DANlEL

I bought the Damier luggage case for a little over £2k. I'm upgrading from my very reliable and excellent Timberland hardcase, which cost only a quarter of that. Although I love the case, I am a little concerned that this could be a target for theft, I accept that the Damier is more discreet than the monogram, but what are your experiences with it? Also can the case take a good bashing?


----------



## JazzyMac

riderem13 said:


> Hi guys  not sure if this posts in the right place, hope it is. Buttttt I need help I CANNOT decide between getting the Alma bb in monogram or getting a speedy 25 in monogram??? hmmm, I already have a speedy 30 in damier ebene which I love sooo much and its great for shopping/everyday use as you can pack so much stuff into it but im wanting a new bag a much smaller bag to take to dinners/special occasions etc as when I take my speedy 30 out for those occasions it just feels too big and casual. Im only 5ft2 and 120lbs so getting a small bag wont look ridiculous for my frame but iv never seen a bb in person before and im worried it may be too small, its not available at either of my local LV stores hence why im asking and not just going to see for myself, does anyone have both? so that you can give me the heads up ... thankyou



I would get the Speedy 25 in monogram.  It's very cute looking and perfect for dinners.  Yes, the Alma is fancier, and cute for carrying; I just feel that it's not classic enough for all occasions.


----------



## cy13497

Should i get this bag ladies? It's the alma in mono vernis in blanc corail (white)
Because i don't think it is practical for everyday wear. Also no strap which mean i have to carry it in my hand.


----------



## fyn72

cy13497 said:


> Should i get this bag ladies? It's the alma in mono vernis in blanc corail (white)
> Because i don't think it is practical for everyday wear. Also no strap which mean i have to carry it in my hand.


Well.. it's really up to the individual as everyone has different tastes, I am a shoulder bag girl and I tried a handheld bag for a while but just didn't like carrying it on the arm so sold it. Definitely not practical for everyday especially so white. If it were just for special occasions it would be gorgeous though


----------



## cy13497

fyn72 said:


> Well.. it's really up to the individual as everyone has different tastes, I am a shoulder bag girl and I tried a handheld bag for a while but just didn't like carrying it on the arm so sold it. Definitely not practical for everyday especially so white. If it were just for special occasions it would be gorgeous though



I know the design and colour is gorgeous. I already have the brea mm in rough fauviste. It's a great bag. Fit my essentials. So, i was hoping another piece from lv this month, but can't find anything that is perfect for me.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Hi all

I'm very new to LV and was wondering about the Trunks and locks collection. Do LV bring out a new design every year? I think the collection is really cute. I've read that it came out at the beginning of September and you can still get the full range on the website. I not sure if I should get something to keep.


----------



## Alfreddo

Could someone please help me verify, if this LV Keepall 55 is legit? http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/louis-vuitton-rejsetaske/36834511

Btw, I'm sorry if I posted in the wrong thread, but I'm new to this forum, and can't make my own topics yet.

Thanks


----------



## LoverofLouisV

hey!!  I just got a keepall from a friend, and I wanted to know if it was authentic so I could get it got stamped... The strap is also super small, maybe it was from a speedy??? 
	

		
			
		

		
	











View attachment 251782


----------



## lalbert88

Does anyone own anything from the multi color collection? I ask this because I really want a piece in white and am looking at (pre-owned) Courtney mm bag or the troueville or doueville. Are these bags (besides the courtney) more for travel, or do they work as an everyday type of handbag?


----------



## NlovewithLuxe

lalbert88 said:


> Does anyone own anything from the multi color collection? I ask this because I really want a piece in white and am looking at (pre-owned) Courtney mm bag or the troueville or doueville. Are these bags (besides the courtney) more for travel, or do they work as an everyday type of handbag?




I have a multicolor white speedy and a white sologne that I use as a crossbody. I use both often. I love bright colors so it's a no-brainier that I enjoy the collection but it definitely isn't everyone's favorite. As for if it's for traveling, that's up to you! They're not keepalls so they're not totally deemed travel-y. Hope that helps!


----------



## lalbert88

NlovewithLuxe said:


> I have a multicolor white speedy and a white sologne that I use as a crossbody. I use both often. I love bright colors so it's a no-brainier that I enjoy the collection but it definitely isn't everyone's favorite. As for if it's for traveling, that's up to you! They're not keepalls so they're not totally deemed travel-y. Hope that helps!






Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## tammyma

Did anyone else notice the LV trunks on Downton Abbey Sunday night?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beekmanhill

lalbert88 said:


> Does anyone own anything from the multi color collection? I ask this because I really want a piece in white and am looking at (pre-owned) Courtney mm bag or the troueville or doueville. Are these bags (besides the courtney) more for travel, or do they work as an everyday type of handbag?


I own a Watercolor Speedy, a similar design in that it is white.  I think it is appropriate for all uses.  I Live in the Northeast, so I'd use it in summer months.   I'd feel out of place using it in the gloomy winter.


----------



## lalbert88

Does anyone own the man crazy limited edition bag in the orangish color? There is one I saw on eBay but not sure if those bags have date codes or what to ask for to authenticate it? Thanks!


----------



## LilMissCutie

@albert88 every lv has a datecode. I'm not sure where it is in that bag but I'm sure someone will chime in and inform you!


----------



## lalbert88

LilMissCutie said:


> @albert88 every lv has a datecode. I'm not sure where it is in that bag but I'm sure someone will chime in and inform you!




Great thank you!!


----------



## numberonemom

Alfreddo said:


> Could someone please help me verify, if this LV Keepall 55 is legit? http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/louis-vuitton-rejsetaske/36834511
> 
> Btw, I'm sorry if I posted in the wrong thread, but I'm new to this forum, and can't make my own topics yet.
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure if you received a response but there's a separate thread for auth. It should always be located on the top page of each name brand name you click on. I hope that helps.


----------



## tammyma

Do you carry the monogram print in summer? I really feel it's great for all seasons. What do you think?


----------



## LVk8

lalbert88 said:


> Does anyone own the man crazy limited edition bag in the orangish color? There is one I saw on eBay but not sure if those bags have date codes or what to ask for to authenticate it? Thanks!




Yoogi's Closet has a good page describing LV date codes - http://www.yoogiscloset.com/dateauthcodes


----------



## lalbert88

k8houlihan said:


> Yoogi's Closet has a good page describing LV date codes - http://www.yoogiscloset.com/dateauthcodes




Thank you so much for the link! Very helpful &#128512;


----------



## Jazzyz

Hi everyone,
I'm new around here. Thinking and obsessing about my very first lv!
I'm looking at a Monogram Tisse Sac Rayures PM. I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts in the bag. I love the look of it, but want to use it as a shoulder bag. Think it will work?
Looking forward to joining in this fun forum. 
Thanks!


----------



## *schmoo*

Do brand new LV bag handles ever come wrapped in plastic?


----------



## rouge13

I hope I'm posting in the right place, I'm new here.
I just got a MIF Speedy B 30 in Monogram, ordered from Bloomies.
Upon inspection, there are a few things I noticed, I'm not sure if it's considered "normal", need some help! Appreciate it! 

1. Glazing, or lack of on some parts 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fqwexf6hrszxbli/DSC03697.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wufe5qx3g8zup4a/DSC03698.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aa8kml2wbqd1qrm/DSC03716.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5gq44uqgsi7uoui/DSC03719.JPG

2. Wrinkling of handle/strap 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/o5koi7uqt2dqaz3/DSC03717.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bvpxfkfwym7r1qd/DSC03699.JPG

The SAs at the LV that is w/in a reasonable distance is not very nice, so I avoid going there.
Is any of the above just me being harsh? 

Thanks!
Ru


----------



## clu13

No LV on the red carpet last night? Lots of Dior, Gucci and Prada.


----------



## callieporsche

*schmoo* said:


> Do brand new LV bag handles ever come wrapped in plastic?


Never IMO


----------



## JazzyMac

*schmoo* said:


> Do brand new LV bag handles ever come wrapped in plastic?




Yes they do, but usually the SAs take them off before giving the bag to you.


----------



## midnightman

rouge13 said:


> I hope I'm posting in the right place, I'm new here.
> I just got a MIF Speedy B 30 in Monogram, ordered from Bloomies.
> Upon inspection, there are a few things I noticed, I'm not sure if it's considered "normal", need some help! Appreciate it!
> 
> 1. Glazing, or lack of on some parts
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fqwexf6hrszxbli/DSC03697.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wufe5qx3g8zup4a/DSC03698.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/aa8kml2wbqd1qrm/DSC03716.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5gq44uqgsi7uoui/DSC03719.JPG
> 
> 2. Wrinkling of handle/strap
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/o5koi7uqt2dqaz3/DSC03717.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bvpxfkfwym7r1qd/DSC03699.JPG
> 
> The SAs at the LV that is w/in a reasonable distance is not very nice, so I avoid going there.
> Is any of the above just me being harsh?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ru



These are just imperfections that will occur on all LV bags due to the production process and particular item design. If you are unhappy with it, though, always ask to see 2 or 3 brand new versions of the exact same bag / SLG before you purchase. This way, you can compare them carefully before choosing whichever seems the most "perfect" compared to the others, and also get a better idea for what's considered "normal" for a brand new bag / piece in that particular style. Good luck!


----------



## lulubell77

Can anyone let me know of the ellipse backpack has ever had a Red suede like interior? Sorry If this is the wrong place for this question.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lulubell77 said:


> Can anyone let me know of the ellipse backpack has ever had a Red suede like interior? Sorry If this is the wrong place for this question.


I think it would only have the red interior if it was DE and I think it was made to order only...


----------



## Luv Classics

Back on TPF after a hiatus for a few years.... Lots of new members!  &#128077;


----------



## chloette

Does anyone know if the gold plated hardware will peel off from the bag? Thanks.


----------



## brittanybatman

I have a beautiful Pink LV purse that I am not sure of the authenticity on and a Monogram wallet that I am also not sure of the authenticity.

scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1510494_303327649820342_1587058955_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/10007537_303327519820355_217151819_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1546299_303327726487001_611771957_n.jpg

fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1890980_303327703153670_1699178791_n.jpg

scontent-a-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/998110_303327723153668_1551741513_n.jpg


----------



## lulubell77

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it would only have the red interior if it was DE and I think it was made to order only...




Thank you so much! &#128516;


----------



## Trish0805

Hi everyone. I' m a newbie here just wanted to say hi, will soon be joining all the great lv owner as I just ordered a LV MC a trouville from brandoff on ebay, keeping my fingers crossed as it is my first LV and it is pre-owned and an ebay purchase , very nervous here


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Trish0805 said:


> Hi everyone. I' m a newbie here just wanted to say hi, will soon be joining all the great lv owner as I just ordered a LV MC a trouville from brandoff on ebay, keeping my fingers crossed as it is my first LV and it is pre-owned and an ebay purchase , very nervous here



Hi and welcome! Congrats on your first LV. You can post the auction and have it authenticated in the Authenticate this LV thread.


----------



## Trish0805

Trish0805 said:


> Hi everyone. I' m a newbie here just wanted to say hi, will soon be joining all the great lv owner as I just ordered a LV MC a trouville from brandoff on ebay, keeping my fingers crossed as it is my first LV and it is pre-owned and an ebay purchase , very nervous here


Thank you LVlvoe_bug. Too bad I found this forum after ordering it. Will post pics soon and share with you all.


----------



## arlly05

Trish0805 said:


> Thank you LVlvoe_bug. Too bad I found this forum after ordering it. Will post pics soon and share with you all.


hi you can still have it authenticated even after you purchase it


----------



## fyn72

Trish0805 said:


> Hi everyone. I' m a newbie here just wanted to say hi, will soon be joining all the great lv owner as I just ordered a LV MC a trouville from brandoff on ebay, keeping my fingers crossed as it is my first LV and it is pre-owned and an ebay purchase , very nervous here




Congratulations! Brand off are a reputable seller, I've bought twice from them. Enjoy you bag and make sure you upload some mod pics


----------



## Trish0805

Yes you're right. I will post it on the authenticate this thread.


----------



## satohi

Trish0805 said:


> Hi everyone. I' m a newbie here just wanted to say hi, will soon be joining all the great lv owner as I just ordered a LV MC a trouville from brandoff on ebay, keeping my fingers crossed as it is my first LV and it is pre-owned and an ebay purchase , very nervous here



Hi! I'm new too and totally feel your pain on the nervousness. The bag that made me fall in love w/ LV was actually the Galliera and now I can only find it pre-loved and currently scouring ebay for one in acceptable (to me) condition at the price point I'm looking in.


----------



## Trish0805

satohi said:


> Hi! I'm new too and totally feel your pain on the nervousness. The bag that made me fall in love w/ LV was actually the Galliera and now I can only find it pre-loved and currently scouring ebay for one in acceptable (to me) condition at the price point I'm looking in.


Oh I had seen that one. It is very pretty bag. Good luck on finding ur baby


----------



## sydnrich

Trish0805 said:


> Hi everyone. I' m a newbie here just wanted to say hi, will soon be joining all the great lv owner as I just ordered a LV MC a trouville from brandoff on ebay, keeping my fingers crossed as it is my first LV and it is pre-owned and an ebay purchase , very nervous here


Welcome and Congrats..Please post pictures of your new purchase...


----------



## Mendezhm

Hi guys.  I'm a newbie as well.  I'm in the market for a Neverfull MM, and this will be my first LV.  I have a quick question...has anyone used Tradesy?  I tried to get a bag authenticated here, but pf doesn't authenticate from Tradesy.  I'm very nervous as this is my first purchase, so just wondering if anyone has had success purchasing from them.  I'm also waiting on Caroldiva to respond.  Thanks!


----------



## TeamHutchens

Sorry I have never used them


----------



## lalbert88

Mendezhm said:


> Hi guys.  I'm a newbie as well.  I'm in the market for a Neverfull MM, and this will be my first LV.  I have a quick question...has anyone used Tradesy?  I tried to get a bag authenticated here, but pf doesn't authenticate from Tradesy.  I'm very nervous as this is my first purchase, so just wondering if anyone has had success purchasing from them.  I'm also waiting on Caroldiva to respond.  Thanks!




I've personally never used them but they do have a good policy of returns if the item is fake or misrepresented. That's something to consider maybe?


----------



## Trish0805

sydnrich said:


> Welcome and Congrats..Please post pictures of your new purchase...


Hey thanks. I sure will post of some pics with my lovely new baby


----------



## BanannaxD

Hellooo everyone..im an old member but somewhat new hehe I love this forum &#128518;&#128523;..just got bit by the LV bug.. and hard &#128530;


----------



## CLVC

Is it me or are the handle anchors different on the old version of the Mono Sac Plat vs. the Damier Ebene Sac Plat? 

The Mono Sac Plat is the first Louis I fell in love with but didn't notice until recently that there may be a difference between the construction of the bag handles depending on the canvas print.  

I would appreciate any insight. Thanks.


----------



## Mendezhm

lalbert88 said:


> I've personally never used them but they do have a good policy of returns if the item is fake or misrepresented. That's something to consider maybe?


Thanks. I went ahead and purchased it today. It should be here in a week or so. I'm nervous but so excited!!!!


----------



## BanannaxD

Guys I have a question im getting an item authenticated by a authenticator here on the forum and she/he is asking for 
anchor rivet pictures what are those exactly..id like to know before I go taking a bunch of irrelevant pics likr a pyscho..&#128517;

Ps.  Its a neverfull mm btw


----------



## lalbert88

BanannaxD said:


> Guys I have a question im getting an item authenticated by a authenticator here on the forum and she/he is asking for
> 
> anchor rivet pictures what are those exactly..id like to know before I go taking a bunch of irrelevant pics likr a pyscho..&#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> Ps.  Its a neverfull mm btw




I believe it's the rounded hardware that says Louis vuitton that is where the straps are attached to ( I hope I'm right lol)


----------



## BanannaxD

lalbert88 said:


> I believe it's the rounded hardware that says Louis vuitton that is where the straps are attached to ( I hope I'm right lol)


Thankyouuu &#55357;&#56857;


----------



## nerimanna

hi! just wanted to get an opinion, is the monogram stephen bag a fair trade to a monogram artsy mm? both in preloved condition. i'm thinking of swapping my artsy to a mono stephen...


----------



## PurpleDawn

What do you put in your mini pochette?
I just bought one today, just wanted other peoples ideas for usage (besides a clutch) !


----------



## sandi3beach

Mendezhm said:


> Hi guys.  I'm a newbie as well.  I'm in the market for a Neverfull MM, and this will be my first LV.  I have a quick question...has anyone used Tradesy?  I tried to get a bag authenticated here, but pf doesn't authenticate from Tradesy.  I'm very nervous as this is my first purchase, so just wondering if anyone has had success purchasing from them.  I'm also waiting on Caroldiva to respond.  Thanks!


Hi there,

I just bought an Eva from ebay and got it authenticated by caroldiva before the auction ended.  After I got the Eva in the mail, I wanted to make sure it was authentic and used authentic first. Both are great!


----------



## shoes319

Just wanted to post a happy with customer service note - bought a pre-loved agenda and when I tried to put papers in it the hardware fell apart literally!  All came apart - was so bummed as this was on the heels of buying a Chanel pre-loved item where the zipper has a catch - anyway - called the nearest LV store (Boston) and they said to send it in - they called and said no problem to fix - fixed it and returned to me today - happy happy!!


----------



## lee_dya

Hi everyone! I' m newbie here. I bought my speedy bondouliere 30 on Nov 2013, and only use it like 2 times, but my speedy strap already have problem.. Anyone have the same problem like this? I wonder if I can go to LV store ask for another strap to change mine...


----------



## lee_dya

Hope u can see clear, a bit hard to see in the picture


----------



## allisammie

hey there, I'm new to the site and wanted to join and say hi as I'm hopefully going to get my first lv


----------



## tobytobito

PurpleDawn said:


> What do you put in your mini pochette?
> I just bought one today, just wanted other peoples ideas for usage (besides a clutch) !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547756


Phone, cles, keys and a lipstick


----------



## tobytobito

allisammie said:


> hey there, I'm new to the site and wanted to join and say hi as I'm hopefully going to get my first lv


Congrats! And welcome to lv!


----------



## Evelyn63

lee_dya said:


> Hope u can see clear, a bit hard to see in the picture



Hi and welcome to this awesome site.

I'm sure the Louis Vuitton SA can help you, why don't you give them a call to see what they can do. Good luck


----------



## klatte

I really really really regretted that I sold my Azur Speedy B.. I thought I won't have much chance to use her since I got too many bags (especially speedy and speedy b) but I missed my Azur speedy b dearly


----------



## RIX...

Hello to everyone !!!
this is my first post

 :tpfrox:


----------



## cat1967

RIX... said:


> Hello to everyone !!!
> this is my first post
> 
> :tpfrox:



Hello Rix... and Welcome!
You will very much love it here.


----------



## ARinNJ

New to these forums but really enjoying the wealth of information. 
I'm currently trying to decide between a cosmetic pouch or the toiletry 19 to replace my current cosmetic case in my purse. It's just a Coach case. I carry a bunch of "just in case" stuff but usually only retouch my lip products. Any thoughts?


----------



## RIX...

cat1967 said:


> Hello Rix... and Welcome!
> You will very much love it here.


Thanks, hihi


----------



## anhlondontt11

hi i have a wallet Sarah fuchsic colour code TR 7759 . so i dont know which year it was produced in? any idea?


----------



## rainbow5

ARinNJ said:


> New to these forums but really enjoying the wealth of information.
> I'm currently trying to decide between a cosmetic pouch or the toiletry 19 to replace my current cosmetic case in my purse. It's just a Coach case. I carry a bunch of "just in case" stuff but usually only retouch my lip products. Any thoughts?







Hi
I'm new here too only started my collection and for slg I have just purchased the toiletry 19 and the epi pistache cosmetic case.  I can definitely fit more in the toiletry 19. I use the cosmetic in epi for make up but I carry just in case things too and that's what I use my toiletry 19 for. This is a great case would definitely recommend the 19.


----------



## UnderTheStars

I have never seen so many Neverfulls in my life until I went shopping today. My gosh it was like EVERYONE had one!


----------



## cittweet

Hi, would like to say hello to all of you. I've been hemming and hawing over buying a Speedy Bandouliere since 2012. (Read: borrowing my mom's vintage Speedys, dropping by the boutique several times to ask the price and walking away with each price increase, even buying a preloved one and not loving it 100%) Last week I decided to take the plunge and purchase my very first brand new boutique bought Louis Vuitton bag haha can't believe it took me 2 years! I've also been a silent reader here for quite some time before finaly joining the forum, thank you kind ladies and (gentlemen) for sharing your knowledge and experience on bags here.


----------



## LizLV888

Hi everyone!  Newbie here.  Newbie to TPF but by no means a newbie to LV.  I've been in lvoe since 1999. Just wanted to say hello as this is my first post.  Yeah!


----------



## clarabellaZ

Greetings to all!


----------



## cat1967

clarabellaZ said:


> Greetings to all!



Greetings to you too.  I see you have your 10 posts so Welcome to this beautiful and informative forum.


----------



## liveletlive

I need help ladies, I'm trying to decide between Selene mm in black and SC mm black, I'm really lost please help


----------



## MainlyBailey

liveletlive said:


> I need help ladies, I'm trying to decide between Selene mm in black and SC mm black, I'm really lost please help




Those are two totally different bags IMO. Ones more hobo and the size is quite different too. What do you want it for? The sc mm is quite big.
Why not open a vote thread? 
As for me, I love the Selene but I'd have to go with sc in black.


----------



## liveletlive

Thanks a lot for replying , I need it for every day use , I have seen the Selene mm in person but not the SC, I know the Selene will be discounted so I'm kind of worried about missing in it


----------



## MainlyBailey

I think the Selene is cute but I'm kind of over small hobo bags- except for the metis, I don't find any hobos appealing lately. 
You should definitely see the sc in person first before deciding. I have the pm size in black and it's big enough for my everyday use (almost identical in size to the speedy 30). 
The cobalt/fuschia edition is now available for purchase in the USA- but it's a tad but more expensive than the regular pm. 
The Selene is really soft but just not my cup of tea. 
Try out a poll- you'd get far more responses that way than on here (I think).


----------



## liveletlive

Thanks again , I called my SA and ordered the SC mm, they got the navy blue but I want the black , have to wait for another weed, got to see it in person then decided


----------



## MainlyBailey

liveletlive said:


> Thanks again , I called my SA and ordered the SC mm, they got the navy blue but I want the black , have to wait for another weed, got to see it in person then decided




Oh where are you located?? I thought the mm didn't come in navy blue, but I must've been mistaken! You mean the regular size sc?? 
The black would be awesome- please do come back and do a reveal for us when you get it!!


----------



## liveletlive

Well I shop I'd Edmonton Canada, the Holt Renfrew Stor, I'm 100% the have the navy blue in mm , my SA sent me a pic I'll post it


----------



## liveletlive




----------



## liveletlive

It looks like black but it'd not


----------



## LitGeek

liveletlive said:


> Thanks again , I called my SA and ordered the SC mm, they got the navy blue but I want the black , have to wait for another weed, got to see it in person then decided


I would definitely choose the SC, and the navy is SO pretty  Please do a reveal when you decide!


----------



## MainlyBailey

liveletlive said:


> Well I shop I'd Edmonton Canada, the Holt Renfrew Stor, I'm 100% the have the navy blue in mm , my SA sent me a pic I'll post it
> View attachment 2570249




Ohhh canada! That looks gorgeous! But I understand you want the black- I love black bags!! You only have to wait one week to go see it!!


----------



## RoseyLV08

Hello everyone,

This is my first post!  I'm very excited to be part of a great community of LV lovers. My favorite threads are the what's inside my LV, LV in action and reveals!  I'm looking forward to sharing my collection.


----------



## RochRumRunner

RoseyLV08 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first post!  I'm very excited to be part of a great community of LV lovers. My favorite threads are the what's inside my LV, LV in action and reveals!  I'm looking forward to sharing my collection.




Hi and welcome to the forum fun. If you ever have questions there are lots of owners who have answers and opinions. Hang on to your seat-it's a terrific ride!


----------



## RoseyLV08

RochRumRunner said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum fun. If you ever have questions there are lots of owners who have answers and opinions. Hang on to your seat-it's a terrific ride!


Thank you!


----------



## _Sassy_

I need help! I am about to purchase 2 items on eBay and I am trying to figure out whether or not they are authentic. They are *Louis Vuitton*, the eBay item numbers are : *291118769739* and *141245731468* Thank you!


----------



## liveletlive

Thanks I can't wait to get my bag yaaaay , sure ill post pic once I get it


----------



## tinkerbask

I just bought a pre-loved LV Galleria PM!  YAY!!! I can't wait to get it! &#10084;


----------



## marylicious

RoseyLV08 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post!  I'm very excited to be part of a great community of LV lovers. My favorite threads are the what's inside my LV, LV in action and reveals!  I'm looking forward to sharing my collection.


Hi!! Welcome to the LV forum!


----------



## baznga

Since I can't start a new thread yet, I need some of your opinions. I just got the cles in Damier Azur on Friday. I haven't used it yet because, it's such a beautiful piece and I don't want to get it dirty or have a color transfer from my clothes. I don't want to have to be constantly worried about where I put my cles so it doesn't get dirty or ruined. I have a toddler on my hands, and I am always on the go chasing after her. So I am debating if I should exchange it for the Damier Ebene, where I don't have to really worry about it getting dirty or any color transfer. My other choice was, to keep it, because I don't have anything in that pattern and just take really good care of it.


----------



## sb1212

baznga said:


> Since I can't start a new thread yet, I need some of your opinions. I just got the cles in Damier Azur on Friday. I haven't used it yet because, it's such a beautiful piece and I don't want to get it dirty or have a color transfer from my clothes. I don't want to have to be constantly worried about where I put my cles so it doesn't get dirty or ruined. I have a toddler on my hands, and I am always on the go chasing after her. So I am debating if I should exchange it for the Damier Ebene, where I don't have to really worry about it getting dirty or any color transfer. My other choice was, to keep it, because I don't have anything in that pattern and just take really good care of it.




I would be afraid of color transfer and it getting dirty especially around the zipper area


----------



## LitGeek

baznga said:


> Since I can't start a new thread yet, I need some of your opinions. I just got the cles in Damier Azur on Friday. I haven't used it yet because, it's such a beautiful piece and I don't want to get it dirty or have a color transfer from my clothes. I don't want to have to be constantly worried about where I put my cles so it doesn't get dirty or ruined. I have a toddler on my hands, and I am always on the go chasing after her. So I am debating if I should exchange it for the Damier Ebene, where I don't have to really worry about it getting dirty or any color transfer. My other choice was, to keep it, because I don't have anything in that pattern and just take really good care of it.


Keep it and take good care of it, the DA is perfect for Spring and summer  If you find you love the cles you can save for one in DE for fall/winter.


----------



## onmymind24seven

baznga said:


> Since I can't start a new thread yet, I need some of your opinions. I just got the cles in Damier Azur on Friday. I haven't used it yet because, it's such a beautiful piece and I don't want to get it dirty or have a color transfer from my clothes. I don't want to have to be constantly worried about where I put my cles so it doesn't get dirty or ruined. I have a toddler on my hands, and I am always on the go chasing after her. So I am debating if I should exchange it for the Damier Ebene, where I don't have to really worry about it getting dirty or any color transfer. My other choice was, to keep it, because I don't have anything in that pattern and just take really good care of it.



things are meant to be enjoy and use. i don't like using my LV when i have to be super careful with it. my vote is to exchange it. i had an azur cles and sold it for the mono 6 key holder. i'm in jeans and t shirt most of the time and i was getting transfer on the zipper cloth and canvas constantly since i put it in my back pocket for quick errands. i just got tired of cleaning it.  if you're planning to leave it inside your purse all the time i guess keep it and take care of it.


----------



## MaureenB

I use my cles constantly in Damier Ebene, and tuck inside my business cards, plus an extra $20.  Other than that, I don't carry anything else inside.  I only need two keys so it is my "go to" key holder. I love Damier because it is the most carefree pattern. I have avoided purchasing the azur because I'd be heartbroken if it didn't look pristine at all times.


----------



## LVk8

I have a mono cles that I keep on the D-ring of my Mahina and use it for coins & important receipts.  It's the perfect purse organizer!  

I don't think anything on the inside of my purse would transfer color if it were Azur.  How do you want to use your cles?


----------



## PurpleDawn

My slowly but growing collection (:




My damier azur speedy 35, my Vernis cles (I forgot the color name but it's red) , my damier ebene multi cles 6 key holder, and my monogram MM montsouris backpack!


----------



## BanannaxD

PurpleDawn said:


> My slowly but growing collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2575081
> 
> 
> My damier azur speedy 35, my Vernis cles (I forgot the color name but it's red) , my damier ebene multi cles 6 key holder, and my monogram MM montsouris backpack!



O lala beautiful collection&#128518;


----------



## mrsinsyder

Ok folks, should I spend the $235 and get the figue Epi pochette (the Neverfull one)? 

It's $200 for the pouch and $35 for the chain. I just bought a NF DE GM without the pouch.

It's this little guy here. The chain is all silver with d rings.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'll never buy Azur again... Ebene all the way. DA gets too dirty with my lifestyle (I use and don't baby my things).


----------



## LV mommy

Hi all I just joined and love all the pics and discussions! I am now obsessed with the deauville. Anyone out there have this one? Would love to hear your thoughts and maybe some pics?? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. TIA


----------



## Anigmapr

I'm trolling eBay too much and my hubby is starting to get suspicious...I'm hoping I get home first next week so he doesn't see the packages coming in......otherwise I'm getting in trouble!


----------



## lvlv818

Hello, Everyone! I'm sorry if this may be out of place as far as the proper thread, but will someone please authenticate my wallet I just purchased? It is made in 1990 date code is AN 0930. Again, i'm sorry if this is out of place but would just like some reassurance! Not too sure how i feel about the "Made in France" being underneath the date code instead of underneath the "Louis Vuitton". Thank you everyone!!


----------



## beekmanhill

LV mommy said:


> Hi all I just joined and love all the pics and discussions! I am now obsessed with the deauville. Anyone out there have this one? Would love to hear your thoughts and maybe some pics?? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. TIA




I didn't own Deauville, but I owned Trouville, which is pretty similar.   Getting things in and out of it drove me nuts.  It has the double zipper that you open from each side.  The drop of the strap was not too long, and the bag was stiff.   I wasn't happy with the bag, although I Love that shape.  I ultimately sold it.   
Try it before you buy it, if you can.


----------



## beekmanhill

lvlv818 said:


> Hello, Everyone! I'm sorry if this may be out of place as far as the proper thread, but will someone please authenticate my wallet I just purchased? It is made in 1990 date code is AN 0930. Again, i'm sorry if this is out of place but would just like some reassurance! Not too sure how i feel about the "Made in France" being underneath the date code instead of underneath the "Louis Vuitton". Thank you everyone!!


There is a whole "Authenticate this" thread under the main "Louis Vuitton" thread.


----------



## beekmanhill

baznga said:


> Since I can't start a new thread yet, I need some of your opinions. I just got the cles in Damier Azur on Friday. I haven't used it yet because, it's such a beautiful piece and I don't want to get it dirty or have a color transfer from my clothes. I don't want to have to be constantly worried about where I put my cles so it doesn't get dirty or ruined. I have a toddler on my hands, and I am always on the go chasing after her. So I am debating if I should exchange it for the Damier Ebene, where I don't have to really worry about it getting dirty or any color transfer. My other choice was, to keep it, because I don't have anything in that pattern and just take really good care of it.


I've had a Damier Azur cles for over 5 years.  It isn't my only key case, but I use it a lot.   I tend to always put it in a bag or a jacket pocket though.   It has worn very very well.   I use a baby wipe now and then, and it looks terrific.  I take no special care of it.   With kids though, I might go with the Ebene.   In general, I prefer the Ebene color, but for some SLG's like Cles, I like the Azur.   I use it with my Azur Speedy in the spring.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

LV mommy said:


> Hi all I just joined and love all the pics and discussions! I am now obsessed with the deauville. Anyone out there have this one? Would love to hear your thoughts and maybe some pics?? Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. TIA



I had a Deauville but I found it to be a bit heavy for daily use. It's great for travel though- with all the compartments and the washable lining.​


----------



## AuntJulie

Hey y'all my niece just got a LV for her anniversary and she has no idea which one it is. I don't collect LV so I don't know. 

Can you tell me which one this is?


----------



## AuntJulie

Here's another pic.


----------



## fyn72

AuntJulie said:


> Here's another pic.
> View attachment 2586962



Sully Pm


----------



## AuntJulie

fyn72 said:


> Sully Pm




Thank you!  She got mad at her hubby for buying it. Can you imagine??!!  I would be thrilled!


----------



## fyn72

AuntJulie said:


> Thank you!  She got mad at her hubby for buying it. Can you imagine??!!  I would be thrilled!




Wow really? Maybe because he spent so much Lol! I hope she enjoys it &#128522;


----------



## AuntJulie

fyn72 said:


> Wow really? Maybe because he spent so much Lol! I hope she enjoys it &#128522;




Yup!  I guess she's fiscally conservative. I told her it would prolly maintain it's value, right?


----------



## fyn72

AuntJulie said:


> Yup!  I guess she's fiscally conservative. I told her it would prolly maintain it's value, right?




Yes, if she looks after it, it's a popular style &#128522;


----------



## cat1967

That is a great present.  I would be thrilled!  I have this bag and I am sure she will love it.


----------



## deltalady

I'm new to the LV forum but not new to LV. I just purchased a black epi speedy 25 and wanted to get a black luggage tag hot stamped. This is the epi speedy with gold hardware from the 90's. My question is does LV still make black luggage tags with the gold hardware or will I have to find it pre-loved also? Will they hot stamp a pre-loved luggage tag?


----------



## clu13

deltalady said:


> I'm new to the LV forum but not new to LV. I just purchased a black epi speedy 25 and wanted to get a black luggage tag hot stamped. This is the epi speedy with gold hardware from the 90's. My question is does LV still make black luggage tags with the gold hardware or will I have to find it pre-loved also? Will they hot stamp a pre-loved luggage tag?




Epi started using silver hardware in 2007 or 2008 so all new black epi tags are with silver hardware. LV will stamp a pre-owned item. Best if luck finding one and be sure to have it authenticated here.


----------



## deltalady

clu13 said:


> Epi started using silver hardware in 2007 or 2008 so all new black epi tags are with silver hardware. LV will stamp a pre-owned item. Best if luck finding one and be sure to have it authenticated here.



Thank you for the info. Good to know they'll stamp pre-owned items.


----------



## LolaLemon

Hi. I'm totally new to LV but have been lusting after a Speedy for ages. Ive just ordered my Mon mono Speedy 35 and am soooo excited! Little worried about the light coloured handles and dirt so have been trying to read all I can re Patina. Luckily I live abroad so its hot and sunny. With regards to "tanning" my bag does anyone have any tips? Shall I put it outside in the sun or just by the window?? How long is ok to leave it there each day? Thanks x


----------



## misscocktail

My LV SA told me to put it by the window on sunny days, for a couple of ours. It depends on how dark you want the vachetta. You have to make sure it tans even, so turn it regularly on each side. The more often you expose it to sunlight, the faster it will tan! Good luck and treat it carefully.x


----------



## omgb

hi! I'm new to TPF, my name is Brittany, but you can call me B.  since I'm new, I can't post a topic, so I figured this was the next best place.

my 21st birthday is coming up in 13 days  and my parents want to buy me something nice, so of course I tell them I can pick out a LV  I'm just having a hard time deciding, so I'm hoping y'all could help. 

I'm looking at (all in Azure) the Riviera MM, Neverfull MM, and Speedy B 35.

However, I already have a regular DE Speedy 35 and a monogram Neverfull MM. BUT my neverfull is my number 1 most used purse.  It's my favorite! I just can't decide what I want.  I figured I could narrow down to 2, and they could choose from there.  I LOVE the Riviera, but I think it's too.... fancy looking for my casual lifestyle, if that makes sense? I'm a band tee and converse kind of girl. 

Sorry this is so long! TIA


----------



## cheidel

omgb said:


> hi! I'm new to TPF, my name is Brittany, but you can call me B.  since I'm new, I can't post a topic, so I figured this was the next best place.
> 
> my 21st birthday is coming up in 13 days  and my parents want to buy me something nice, so of course I tell them I can pick out a LV  I'm just having a hard time deciding, so I'm hoping y'all could help.
> 
> I'm looking at (all in Azure) the Riviera MM, Neverfull MM, and Speedy B 35.
> 
> However, I already have a regular DE Speedy 35 and a monogram Neverfull MM. BUT my neverfull is my number 1 most used purse.  It's my favorite! I just can't decide what I want.  I figured I could narrow down to 2, and they could choose from there.  I LOVE the Riviera, but I think it's too.... fancy looking for my casual lifestyle, if that makes sense? I'm a band tee and converse kind of girl.
> 
> Sorry this is so long! TIA


Sounds like your NF is your favorite, one of your choices might be the NF in DE or DA!  Wishing you an early Happy Birthday......Who Dat!!!


----------



## cat1967

omgb said:


> hi! I'm new to TPF, my name is Brittany, but you can call me B.  since I'm new, I can't post a topic, so I figured this was the next best place.
> 
> my 21st birthday is coming up in 13 days  and my parents want to buy me something nice, so of course I tell them I can pick out a LV  I'm just having a hard time deciding, so I'm hoping y'all could help.
> 
> I'm looking at (all in Azure) the Riviera MM, Neverfull MM, and Speedy B 35.
> 
> However, I already have a regular DE Speedy 35 and a monogram Neverfull MM. BUT my neverfull is my number 1 most used purse.  It's my favorite! I just can't decide what I want.  I figured I could narrow down to 2, and they could choose from there.  I LOVE the Riviera, but I think it's too.... fancy looking for my casual lifestyle, if that makes sense? I'm a band tee and converse kind of girl.
> 
> Sorry this is so long! TIA



If I were you I would pick the NF DA.  Although the Speedy B is a very convenient bag as it can be worn 3 ways, the NF is the bag I like seeing on young girls as yourself most.   Definitely get a Damier Azur one since summer is close and this is such a summery print.


----------



## omgb

cheidel said:


> Sounds like your NF is your favorite, one of your choices might be the NF in DE or DA!  Wishing you an early Happy Birthday......Who Dat!!!



after posting on here and browsing the clubhouse photos, it kinda hit me that I think I do want the NF.. thank you!!  WHO DAT!


----------



## cat1967

omgb said:


> after posting on here and browsing the clubhouse photos, it kinda hit me that I think I do want the NF.. thank you!!  WHO DAT!



Good Choice!


----------



## omgb

cat1967 said:


> If I were you I would pick the NF DA.  Although the Speedy B is a very convenient bag as it can be worn 3 ways, the NF is the bag I like seeing on young girls as yourself most.   Definitely get a Damier Azur one since summer is close and this is such a summery print.




I LOVE my Speedy I have, it just gets so heavy!  The SA advised against buying a strap for it, so it wouldn't break.. which is what made me consider the Speedy B.  But every time Mom and I are out somewhere, I'll see an Azur NF and I just gaze at it  it's amazing what you remember once you write it all out, isn't it?   Azur is my favorite print. have an azur Eva and i love her!


----------



## cat1967

omgb said:


> I LOVE my Speedy I have, it just gets so heavy!  The SA advised against buying a strap for it, so it wouldn't break.. which is what made me consider the Speedy B.  But every time Mom and I are out somewhere, I'll see an Azur NF and I just gaze at it  it's amazing what you remember once you write it all out, isn't it?   Azur is my favorite print. have an azur Eva and i love her!



I know exactly what you mean.  DA lifts my spirits too.  I had I Totally PM but sold it as I found it rather small for me and what I have in DA now is a pochette and my Emilie wallet.  I am too in search of a DA bag, but I cannot find many styles in that print that I like.  I have both the Speedy 25 and the Speedy B 30.  I don't think the B is much heavier, though.  Also on my 25 as I got it many years ago and the B version did not exist then I added a mono strap.  I have used it many times and loaded it a lot and there is no damage done.  Now I know SAs advise you not to use it that way, but it was an SA who advised me to buy the bandouliere then.  I guess because the B version was not there to buy.  If you don't overload it and don't carry it non-stop for many many hours I think you can add a strap to it.  But as a birthday bag I would choose the NF for sure.  You have many years ahead for a Speedy or whatever else.  Not that you cannot hold the NF later in life.  I am 47 and I often use my NF DE and NF ikat a lot as I am a tutor and I carry books as well.  So whatever you choose, enjoy it and I wish you a Happy Birthday full of joy and love.


----------



## omgb

cat1967 said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  DA lifts my spirits too.  I had I Totally PM but sold it as I found it rather small for me and what I have in DA now is a pochette and my Emilie wallet.  I am too in search of a DA bag, but I cannot find many styles in that print that I like.  I have both the Speedy 25 and the Speedy B 30.  I don't think the B is much heavier, though.  Also on my 25 as I got it many years ago and the B version did not exist then I added a mono strap.  I have used it many times and loaded it a lot and there is no damage done.  Now I know SAs advise you not to use it that way, but it was an SA who advised me to buy the bandouliere then.  I guess because the B version was not there to buy.  If you don't overload it and don't carry it non-stop for many many hours I think you can add a strap to it.  But as a birthday bag I would choose the NF for sure.  You have many years ahead for a Speedy or whatever else.  Not that you cannot hold the NF later in life.  I am 47 and I often use my NF DE and NF ikat a lot as I am a tutor and I carry books as well.  So whatever you choose, enjoy it and I wish you a Happy Birthday full of joy and love.



I think I will just get a strap.  I don't carry much, just my Azur Sarah wallet, glucose monitor and strips, plus a few insulin pump supplies, but when I'm carrying it on my forearm while shopping, it gets in the way!  I don't think a strap would hurt it.  I'm currently a student, so on the day where I have one class, I just pop my workbook in my NF and go  you ladies are fabulous.  As I was looking at the NF, my mom texted me and said "I think you need another NF, but in azur."  Mothers do know best!  Thank you so much!!


----------



## cat1967

omgb said:


> I think I will just get a strap.  I don't carry much, just my Azur Sarah wallet, glucose monitor and strips, plus a few insulin pump supplies, but when I'm carrying it on my forearm while shopping, it gets in the way!  I don't think a strap would hurt it.  I'm currently a student, so on the day where I have one class, I just pop my workbook in my NF and go  you ladies are fabulous.  As I was looking at the NF, my mom texted me and said "I think you need another NF, but in azur."  Mothers do know best!  Thank you so much!!



You are so welcome.  I am glad to be of help anytime!


----------



## jclaybo

kind of sad, found out my local LV store doesnt have a VIC room  but my SA was so funny when he explained why. He goes on to say that we(I live in Columbus,Ohio) are still a cow town and people here arent used to luxury goods so LV didnt see a need to have  VIC room smdh. He's right though, me personally I love luxury goods and wish there were a free standing Chanel and Hermes store here but one day maybe:okay:


----------



## casmitty

Yay, I picked up my Sologne cross body bag yesterday and absolutely love it!  I am 5'10 and the other cross body bags were either too big or the strap was too short for me.  I have the Tivoli, Neverfull GM and the Favorite MM but needed something for everyday and not so big.  The SA told me that there were less than 50 in the warehouse which is a good indicator that the line could be discontinued but she could not confirm it.  Inside my purse i have the Zippy Organiser, ZCW, eyeglass case, my iphone, lip gloss and hand cream.  Here are some pics:


----------



## Mendezhm

Love it! Congrats! I'm 5'9" and having trouble deciding which crossbody to get. Was leaning toward the eva, but now not so sure?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## casmitty

Mendezhm said:


> Love it! Congrats! I'm 5'9" and having trouble deciding which crossbody to get. Was leaning toward the eva, but now not so sure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I tried on the Pochette Metis and it is an absolutely FABOULOUS bag which can be worn 3 ways: cross body, shoulder and handheld.  However, for someone my height the strap isnt long enough (strap comes in mono).  The leather strap for my favorite mm isnt long enough either but I wear it on my shoulder using the brass chain or as a clutch.  There is a you tube video by Stanleydragonjr and Mary Hanson that compares some of the crossbody bags which was a big help for me.


----------



## Lenfer

Hey All,

Hope everyone is having a great day. 

I am considering buying a *Louis Vuitton* "Speedy" 35 Damier Ebene or a 35/40 Monogram do you think they are suitable for men to carry? Be honest please, thanks for your time.


----------



## misscocktail

Why not? I've seen men carry it, usually in DE. If you want an even more masculan look you could consider trying the Keepal in Damier Grafite, which I think is gorgeous for men. Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Lenfer

misscocktail said:


> Why not? I've seen men carry it, usually in DE. If you want an even more masculan look you could consider trying the Keepal in Damier Grafite, which I think is gorgeous for men. Good luck and let us know what you decide!



Thank you for your reply; I had discounted the Keepall as too large but I didn't know it came in 45.    Stunning bag thank you very much. ^_^


----------



## misscocktail

You're welcome, be sure to post a pic of your new baby!


----------



## Sange927

Became new to the LV world at a late age (nearly 46!) and have flung myself neck deep.  And LOVE it.   My first purchase in January was a beautifully patina-ed (!) Mono Looping GM.  Then came a lovely pre-owned Emilie wallet with gorgeous red interior.  And the latest was this weekend:  Mono Totally PM.  Still unsure of its authenticity.  Had it checked prior to purchase with CarolDiva, but received it and it looks too good to be true.  Having a 2nd paid check done with Authenticate4U and they are sending up for 2nd review because they have reservations.  UGH!  Fingers crossed, new friends!


----------



## PurpleDawn

My first hot stamped piece. I'm in lvoe with it!!


----------



## sb1212

Does the multi color items chip off? Or does it hold up well? Thanks&#128516;


----------



## Michele71

Does anyone know where I can buy the round key ring that hangs outside of the artsy? Thanks!,


----------



## LitGeek

PurpleDawn said:


> View attachment 2598154
> 
> My first hot stamped piece. I'm in lvoe with it!!


Congrats


----------



## collegechic

I'm not an LV owner, although a white (azure?) speedy 25 is one of my top dream pieces. 
But tons of girls on my campus have Neverfull, seen a few artsys on adjuncts too. But I noticed a few neverfulls with a small gold plaque on one side of them, is this an add on to the bags like an initial heatstamping is?


----------



## Aaalexx

Hello everyone! I am a new user so I hope I'm not breaking any rules here. I tried to post my own thread but it would not allow me. I was going through some old things and came across this LV that was given to me as a gift around 10 years ago if I can remember correctly. When I received it it came in the LV box and dust bag (which unfortunately I have lost) so as far as I can remember and was told this is completely 100% authentic. But I cannot find any information or specs on this bag anywhere. So I was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of the bag, how much it is worth etc... Really any details would help. Thank you!

s2.postimg.org/bvbgc6gcp/image.jpg


----------



## LexiaBlueStar

casmitty; Love it! Looks just perfect for everyday use or maybe a night out! Fits just what you need. I feel the craving of buying a new LV just by looking at those pictures, ha ha.


----------



## calrais

Hey ladies, 
Anyone know if they still sell these bags in the boutique?

Monogram saumur
Monogram blois

TIA!


----------



## MissNataliie

I hope I'm posting this in the right thread! Does anyone know what bag this is? I thought Neverfull, but it has a zipper? It belongs to a gorgeous french student I met a while back; I was too nervous to ask what her bag was!


----------



## collegechic

MissNataliie said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right thread! Does anyone know what bag this is? I thought Neverfull, but it has a zipper? It belongs to a gorgeous french student I met a while back; I was too nervous to ask what her bag was!
> View attachment 2604506


I think its the Chelsea Tote Bag


----------



## jennybananna

Hi everyone im Jennifer and brand new here and to the world of LV. I just bought my very first Louie which of course led to a second very quickly. Im anxiously awaiting their arrivals. Waiting on a Mahina on oursin and lagon and Amelia wallet in lagon. I was lucky to bring home the Iris in white.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jennybananna said:


> Hi everyone im Jennifer and brand new here and to the world of LV. I just bought my very first Louie which of course led to a second very quickly. Im anxiously awaiting their arrivals. Waiting on a Mahina on oursin and lagon and Amelia wallet in lagon. I was lucky to bring home the Iris in white.



Congrats on your LVs! The oursin is a gorgeous color, I would love to have a Mahina stellar in oursin!


----------



## MissNataliie

collegechic said:


> I think its the Chelsea Tote Bag



Thank you!


----------



## RIX...

jennybananna said:


> Hi everyone im Jennifer and brand new here and to the world of LV. I just bought my very first Louie which of course led to a second very quickly. Im anxiously awaiting their arrivals. Waiting on a Mahina on oursin and lagon and Amelia wallet in lagon. I was lucky to bring home the Iris in white.


Hi Jennifer


----------



## MaureenB

MissNataliie said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right thread! Does anyone know what bag this is? I thought Neverfull, but it has a zipper? It belongs to a gorgeous french student I met a while back; I was too nervous to ask what her bag was!
> View attachment 2604506


Yes, it is Chelsea.  I have one and it's great for weekends and traveling.


----------



## MissNataliie

MaureenB said:


> Yes, it is Chelsea.  I have one and it's great for weekends and traveling.




Thank you! I really love the look of it. I'm glad you like it for work/travel because that's what I want to use it for.


----------



## Shoppinmel

jennybananna said:


> Hi everyone im Jennifer and brand new here and to the world of LV. I just bought my very first Louie which of course led to a second very quickly. Im anxiously awaiting their arrivals. Waiting on a Mahina on oursin and lagon and Amelia wallet in lagon. I was lucky to bring home the Iris in white.



Congrats on your first LV purchases!   LV is addicting isn't it.


----------



## PurpleDawn

My tiny box tower


----------



## jennybananna

Shoppinmel said:


> Congrats on your first LV purchases!   LV is addicting isn't it.




Very addicting. I picked her up last night 

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203957718600901&set=ms.10203957721240967.10203957721320969.10203957718560900.10203957721280968.10203957718600901.bps.a.4660439306552&type=1&theater


----------



## Mmeihack

Hei ladies! I Have recently been thinking of purchase a LV epi bag, and I happened to see two pre-owned epi-es for sale: Alma and a speedy 30 in black. I am considering one of them and appriciated all your opinions!

finncdn.no/mmo/2014/4/vertical-5/27/0/464/485/20_1775794491.jpg


and 

finncdn.no/mmo/2014/3/vertical-5/17/9/472/835/69_948001884.jpg


----------



## Mmeihack

Strange the pictures don't show here... I try one more time
finncdn.no/mmo/2014/4/vertical-5/27/0/464/485/20_1775794491.jpg



Mmeihack said:


> Hei ladies! I Have recently been thinking of purchase a LV epi bag, and I happened to see two pre-owned epi-es for sale: Alma and a speedy 30 in black. I am considering one of them and appriciated all your opinions!
> 
> finncdn.no/mmo/2014/4/vertical-5/27/0/464/485/20_1775794491.jpg
> 
> 
> and
> 
> finncdn.no/mmo/2014/3/vertical-5/17/9/472/835/69_948001884.jpg


----------



## kkaatt0206

Does anyone own a alma vernis bag here? I wonder if your zipper also fade? Because my mom has one and she rarely use it. Is the gold zipper plated or what? Can anyone explain it to me hehe thank youuu!


----------



## tinkerbask

Shoppinmel said:


> Congrats on your first LV purchases!   LV is addicting isn't it.


Extremely addicting!  I bought my first last year, and I own four now.


----------



## marylicious

After getting it authenticated here, I finally  received my 1st pre-loved  & damier azur LV...I absolutely LOVE this style(galliera.) When I saw it here in purseBlog, I told myself I HAVE/NEED to have it.lol! it's just the right size for my height & built & it's huge inside, which is a plus! And I just added the bandeau to complete the spring/summer look &#128518;&#128522;


----------



## beekmanhill

marylicious said:


> After getting it authenticated here, I finally  received my 1st pre-loved  & damier azur LV...I absolutely LOVE this style(galliera.) When I saw it here in purseBlog, I told myself I HAVE/NEED to have it.lol! it's just the right size for my height & built & it's huge inside, which is a plus! And I just added the bandeau to complete the spring/summer look &#128518;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613398


Looks as if you really got a nice Galliera!  Congrats.


----------



## marylicious

beekmanhill said:


> Looks as if you really got a nice Galliera!  Congrats.



Thank you! I was hesitant on purchasing it from eBay or online bec of many fakes bags going around.  I had to spend so many days deciding and searching. With this one, I'm  really happy bec the condition inside & out is better than I expected.


----------



## savage1rose

I'm bummed....I was attempting to purchase a Louie Vuitton DE Ribera GM duffle from Ebay.  I had it authenticated and had the thumbs up.  I paid for it and then the seller refunded me my $$ saying that someone brought it at her in store location earlier today.


----------



## cheriecao

My hubby just couldn't understand why ladies are so into PURSES!!! lol.....


----------



## CornishMon

cheriecao said:


> My hubby just couldn't understand why ladies are so into PURSES!!! lol.....




Yes they have no clue!  Mine thinks I am insane for the bags I have!  But bags make me happy!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## casmitty

Sure wished that LV made the new 16 cc Sarah wallet in pomme d'amour and the Zippy wallet with 16 cc's.


----------



## rgbarrera

savage1rose said:


> I'm bummed....I was attempting to purchase a Louie Vuitton DE Ribera GM duffle from Ebay.  I had it authenticated and had the thumbs up.  I paid for it and then the seller refunded me my $$ saying that someone brought it at her in store location earlier today.




Similar situation happened to me, except I didn't even get an explanation for the refund.  I guess they changed their mind. I couple weeks later I found a better bag at a great price.  Keep your eyes open you'll find another one, good luck!


----------



## Shoppinmel

PurpleDawn said:


> My tiny box tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609624



Nice!  Love the tower of LV!!



Mmeihack said:


> Strange the pictures don't show here... I try one more time
> finncdn.no/mmo/2014/4/vertical-5/27/0/464/485/20_1775794491.jpg



Both are very nice.  I wasn't into Epi when I first got into LV but as my love for LV has grown so has my love for Epi. I think I like the color of the speedy and the style of the Alma.  The problem with the Epi Speedy in my opinion is that it can get dented like that one looks.  That Alma has a great shape!



tinkerbask said:


> Extremely addicting!  I bought my first last year, and I own four now.



That's how I was too!



marylicious said:


> After getting it authenticated here, I finally  received my 1st pre-loved  & damier azur LV...I absolutely LOVE this style(galliera.) When I saw it here in purseBlog, I told myself I HAVE/NEED to have it.lol! it's just the right size for my height & built & it's huge inside, which is a plus! And I just added the bandeau to complete the spring/summer look &#128518;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613398



Congrats on your beautiful new bag.  She's gorgeous!



savage1rose said:


> I'm bummed....I was attempting to purchase a Louie Vuitton DE Ribera GM duffle from Ebay.  I had it authenticated and had the thumbs up.  I paid for it and then the seller refunded me my $$ saying that someone brought it at her in store location earlier today.



Oh no, I'm so sorry.   That's awful!



rgbarrera said:


> Similar situation happened to me, except I didn't even get an explanation for the refund.  I guess they changed their mind. I couple weeks later I found a better bag at a great price.  Keep your eyes open you'll find another one, good luck!



Yeah I think that's totally crappy.  I recently had a bag on Craigslist and Ebay at the same time and it sold on Craigslist first so I took it off Ebay.  I certainly wouldn't have taken it down if it had any bids, much less if it had sold!  That's horrible!


----------



## bbybrook02

Can you ladies help me understand the born date?  How do I know when she was made by the number??  LOL sorry, although I own several LV's this party I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## Piqiu

With so many fakes out there, do any of you ever worry people will assume your bags are fake when you're carrying them?

I'd like to get my mom some LV bags someday, but I don't want to do something that'll have people talking behind her bag or judging her unfairly every time she walks out with it. It might not really be a big deal to her, but I don't want to heap that negativity on her in the first place.


----------



## Shoppinmel

bbybrook02 said:


> Can you ladies help me understand the born date?  How do I know when she was made by the number??  LOL sorry, although I own several LV's this party I am unfamiliar with.



The first and third number are the week and the second and last number are the year of your bag's birth.  The letters are a code for the country it was manufactured.  If it has a number 1111, it was manufactured in the 11th week of 2011.  If it has a date code of 2133, it was manufactured in the 23nd week of 2013.


----------



## tinkerbask

Piqiu said:


> With so many fakes out there, do any of you ever worry people will assume your bags are fake when you're carrying them?
> 
> I'd like to get my mom some LV bags someday, but I don't want to do something that'll have people talking behind her bag or judging her unfairly every time she walks out with it. It might not really be a big deal to her, but I don't want to heap that negativity on her in the first place.



I don't really think about other people's opinions when I carry mine. My LVs make me happy, and that's why I carry them.  &#128522;


----------



## dannii

tinkerbask said:


> I don't really think about other people's opinions when I carry mine. My LVs make me happy, and that's why I carry them.  &#128522;




+1 IMO if they think that my bags are fake then that's their problem to deal with not mine. Especially if they are passing judgments when they don't even know me or my financial situations than even more reason to say they have problems! And people with these problems don't matter to me what they think coz their probably judging from a jealous state of mind


----------



## Piqiu

Have you ever experienced rude treatment from people because of it, or is that more of just a paranoid myth?

Me personally I probably wouldn't mind, but if I gift it to someone I don't want to put them in a situation where they have to deal with a lot more negative people. 

They are beautiful bags, and I hope most people will see them as such.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Piqiu said:


> With so many fakes out there, do any of you ever worry people will assume your bags are fake when you're carrying them?
> 
> I'd like to get my mom some LV bags someday, but I don't want to do something that'll have people talking behind her bag or judging her unfairly every time she walks out with it. It might not really be a big deal to her, but I don't want to heap that negativity on her in the first place.



I was trying yesterday to figure out how to answer this.  My honest answer is no, I don't worry about this one bit.  I'm 38 years old though and maybe if I were young I'd worry about it because people would wonder how I could afford a high end bag.  I really don't think people would question my bags being real. I think it's all about how you carry and present yourself.  If you're classy then people will assume you should be carrying a high end bag.  I'm not talking about wearing fancy clothes or driving the fanciest of cars.  I mean just carry yourself well.


----------



## sayakayumi

Piqiu said:


> With so many fakes out there, do any of you ever worry people will assume your bags are fake when you're carrying them?
> 
> I'd like to get my mom some LV bags someday, but I don't want to do something that'll have people talking behind her bag or judging her unfairly every time she walks out with it. It might not really be a big deal to her, but I don't want to heap that negativity on her in the first place.


I have a friend who goes around pointing at LV&#8217;s and saying &#8220;fake&#8221;, I ask her how does she know? she says "they look like they carry fakes"  
I completely disagree, I always think bags are real unless they look plastic or something. Actually I don&#8217;t give it much thought unless I&#8217;m with her. 
Bottom line is people are gonna think what they want, just do your thing and don&#8217;t worry about others.


----------



## bakeacookie

Piqiu said:


> With so many fakes out there, do any of you ever worry people will assume your bags are fake when you're carrying them?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get my mom some LV bags someday, but I don't want to do something that'll have people talking behind her bag or judging her unfairly every time she walks out with it. It might not really be a big deal to her, but I don't want to heap that negativity on her in the first place.




You know the truth. Your mom will know the truth. The truth is the bag is real, and if people aren't studying LV 101 to know the ins and outs of a real LV handbag ,and are solely basing whether it's real or not based on you&how you look, then that's on them. I feel like judging the authenticity of the bag based on how a person looks/nationality/race/whatever speaks more on them than on you, mostly because they aren't judging your bag, they're making stereotypes and judgements on you as a person. It can be very narrow minded. 

So you and your Mom should enjoy any and all LV you get. I used to worry my mom would be accused of carrying a fake if I got her a bag because she dresses like a typical mom in affordable, non designer clothing. But it decided to not care what others thought and told her to carry my LV when she wanted until I could get her one of her own. Life is too short to give a crap about what other people think.


----------



## Anigmapr

I don't really care if someone thinks my bags are fake, it reflects back on how little they know about high end bags..and besides, I buy them for me, myself and I..with that being said, I know they are not fake..so in the end, that's all that matters...I love my bags and how they make me feel, that's why I buy them..they make me happy!


----------



## sissyloveslv

Can someone tell me where the date code would be located in the "Galliera" PM?


----------



## Piqiu

Thanks everyone for all your words of encouragement!



bakeacookie said:


> I used to worry my mom would be accused of carrying a fake if I got her a bag because she dresses like a typical mom in affordable, non designer clothing. But it decided to not care what others thought and told her to carry my LV when she wanted until I could get her one of her own. Life is too short to give a crap about what other people think.



This is pretty much the exact same scenario with my mom! Plus she's gained some weight over the years (she definitely ain't no Victoria Beckham or Anna Wintour), so she certainly doesn't have the "haute couture look".


----------



## fyn72

sissyloveslv said:


> Can someone tell me where the date code would be located in the "Galliera" PM?



If it's 2012 onwards it's on a tag in the bottom of the bag, before that date it's imprinted in the inside the pocket, along the seam.Mine is from 2009 and it's there. It can be hard to see but it's there.


----------



## tinkerbask

sissyloveslv said:


> Can someone tell me where the date code would be located in the "Galliera" PM?



It's inside the slip pocket.  Look along the seam, and you will find it imprinted in the lining.


----------



## sissyloveslv

Thanks,  I will look when I get home!


----------



## tinkerbask

sissyloveslv said:


> Thanks,  I will look when I get home!



Oops... Sorry... It's inside the pocket with a flap.  I just checked.


----------



## marylicious

Hi everyone!  Do you guys recommend any personal property insurance company that will cover LV/chanel purses? I love my purses & I'm just worried if they get stolen. I need something that will cover these bags esp if moving around ....paranoid me! Thanks In Advance!


----------



## beekmanhill

Individual items can be added to homeowners insurance or apartment insurance from any company I believe.  I use State Farm but chose not to add my bags on; it is an additional cost and to me it is not justified.


----------



## tgencarelli

Would someone be able to tell me if these are authentic? Im sorry I can't make a new thread..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331203792851&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tgencarelli said:


> Would someone be able to tell me if these are authentic? Im sorry I can't make a new thread..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331203792851&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Hi! I would post this in the authenticate this LV thread under the shopping section....


----------



## sissyloveslv

I found this wallet at a Goodwill store and assumed that it was a replica as I paid $4.99.  I decided to got into LV and have my SA give me the bad news.  She has worked for LV for 25 years and she was just as excited as me to find it is authentic.   The condition is amazing and I'm using it now.  I'm so excited! !!  Date code is SD1919.  Sorry, can't get the last pic rotated.


----------



## sissyloveslv

Ok it did work


----------



## fyn72

sissyloveslv said:


> I found this wallet at a Goodwill store and assumed that it was a replica as I paid $4.99.  I decided to got into LV and have my SA give me the bad news.  She has worked for LV for 25 years and she was just as excited as me to find it is authentic.   The condition is amazing and I'm using it now.  I'm so excited! !!  Date code is SD1919.  Sorry, can't get the last pic rotated.




Wow congrats! A great find at such a great price


----------



## sissyloveslv

fyn72 said:


> Wow congrats! A great find at such a great price







Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi everyone! I was wondering if the Josephine wallet can fit an iPhone 5? And also a US passport? Is it a good wallet for travel?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## merc_g

sissyloveslv said:


> I found this wallet at a Goodwill store and assumed that it was a replica as I paid $4.99.  I decided to got into LV and have my SA give me the bad news.  She has worked for LV for 25 years and she was just as excited as me to find it is authentic.   The condition is amazing and I'm using it now.  I'm so excited! !!  Date code is SD1919.  Sorry, can't get the last pic rotated.




Wow, what an amazing find!


----------



## sissyloveslv

Thanks!


----------



## tk822

Hey everyone!
I hope I'm in the right place.. Two questions please..
I was considering picking up a damier infini pocket organizer for my best friends birthday/college gift but I'm concerned if it is durable enough? He's good with his things, but I want this to last him years. 
Also, I love this damier infini pocket organizer so much I am seriously considering selling my current damier graphite card holder and putting it towards buying one for myself. Lol is it worth it?!? 
Thanks guys


----------



## tinkerbask

sissyloveslv said:


> I found this wallet at a Goodwill store and assumed that it was a replica as I paid $4.99.  I decided to got into LV and have my SA give me the bad news.  She has worked for LV for 25 years and she was just as excited as me to find it is authentic.   The condition is amazing and I'm using it now.  I'm so excited! !!  Date code is SD1919.  Sorry, can't get the last pic rotated.



I wish I was that lucky! Congrats! &#128522;


----------



## sissyloveslv

It was pretty amazing!  Thanks!


----------



## Ceo

Amazing find! 4.99 LV!


----------



## sissyloveslv

Yep,  pretty cool!!!


----------



## ambrasure

sissyloveslv said:


> I found this wallet at a Goodwill store and assumed that it was a replica as I paid $4.99.  I decided to got into LV and have my SA give me the bad news.  She has worked for LV for 25 years and she was just as excited as me to find it is authentic.   The condition is amazing and I'm using it now.  I'm so excited! !!  Date code is SD1919.  Sorry, can't get the last pic rotated.


amazing find & beautiful


----------



## sissyloveslv

Thanks,  I still can't believe what great condition it's in!


----------



## casmitty

tk822 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I hope I'm in the right place.. Two questions please..
> 
> I was considering picking up a damier infini pocket organizer for my best friends birthday/college gift but I'm concerned if it is durable enough? He's good with his things, but I want this to last him years.
> 
> Also, I love this damier infini pocket organizer so much I am seriously considering selling my current damier graphite card holder and putting it towards buying one for myself. Lol is it worth it?!?
> 
> Thanks guys




HI tk822...I have the pocket organizer in damier ebene and love it. It's small and compact and has 8 card slots of which you can double some cards. It is very durable and the price is reasonable.


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi  I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this (apologies if not) but I'm looking for a pre loved neverfull in DE GM in the uk and really struggling, can anyone help please? Where's best to look? Thanks


----------



## clu13

handbagahholic said:


> Hi  I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this (apologies if not) but I'm looking for a pre loved neverfull in DE GM in the uk and really struggling, can anyone help please? Where's best to look? Thanks




You may want to check the shopping subforum. And meet ups for the UK - maybe you can PM those members. The chat area doesn't see a lot of traffic anymore


----------



## Arlene619

What do you guys think about this bag? I just purchased the speedy b 30 DE and now I'm thinking about exchanging it for this:
Limited edition cabas mm


----------



## cat1967

I saw this one too.  But from the dimensions of the MM I noticed that it is a lot bigger than my NF MM, isn't it?  I also didn't like the price.  To tell you the truth I would keep the Speedy B DE which I also have and I love so much.


----------



## LitGeek

Arlene619 said:


> What do you guys think about this bag? I just purchased the speedy b 30 DE and now I'm thinking about exchanging it for this:
> Limited edition cabas mm


I think it is a beautiful bag! If you love it ore than the Speedy you should go for it!


----------



## sb1212

Arlene619 said:


> What do you guys think about this bag? I just purchased the speedy b 30 DE and now I'm thinking about exchanging it for this:
> Limited edition cabas mm




I think you should keep the speedy!


----------



## Arlene619

Thank you guys for your input. I'm keeping the speedy. The cabas is a beautiful bag but I think it's more high maintenance for me... Especially for the price


----------



## amn3

Hi all,

I'm eyeing a pre-loved Ribera mini custom made in monogram canvas and quite like its unique structured look. The bag is in great condition. However, before taking the plunge, I want to make sure that this style doesn't look outdated..so could y'all please chime in? All inputs are most welcome, thanks a lot ladies


----------



## EmilyL

I used to have a Speedy 30 but find as a mom of a small kiddo it isn't very practical.  But, like always seems to happen the Speedy is calling my name again.  Do any of you toddler moms carry a Speedy? Does it work for you?


----------



## bunnyr

EmilyL said:


> I used to have a Speedy 30 but find as a mom of a small kiddo it isn't very practical.  But, like always seems to happen the Speedy is calling my name again.  Do any of you toddler moms carry a Speedy? Does it work for you?




No I don't take speedy when I'm with kids. Not practical. That's why I also advice against speedy b for mom taking kids too since not only does it not make the bag any more convenient to get things out but i strongly dislike the look and feel of speedy worn as crossbody. It sticks out and that so makes getting things out difficult. Can't see what's inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MomLuvsBags

I don't use with kids either but will save for use when going out without kids. It's my first so it's a keeper and I love the DE print. Funny I got it when my first child was a baby years ago, looks brand new!


----------



## casmitty

I really do wish that LV would make a wallet with front facing cc slots.  I like the new Sarah with her 16 card slots but turning it around to get a card from the slots behind the 4 front slots annoys me!


----------



## tk822

Hey there,
Can anyone share their thoughts on the damier infini line? I'm concerned with the durability of the infini leather wallets. Is the canvas a more durable choice? Not a lot of info on damier infini out there.
Thanks!


----------



## bunnyr

Well leather will show wear and tear in terms of scratch and dents easier. Canvas won't show as much scratch but can peel at seams and it also must be sealed with glaze and that can peel away or rub off with wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## orangejuice_ker

Hi girls, please enlighten me, is this also a sarah wallet? I just noticed that it only has 2 card slots at the front and none on the inside. The seller told me that is also a sarah wallet. Here's the link:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271519358578?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bunnyr

orangejuice_ker said:


> Hi girls, please enlighten me, is this also a sarah wallet? I just noticed that it only has 2 card slots at the front and none on the inside. The seller told me that is also a sarah wallet. Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271519358578?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Can't even see the card slots. Anyway the rule is never buy from sellers who do not show clear pics of all angles , date code and other details. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmilyL

Thanks bunnyr and MumLovesBags for your responses.  I feel like a Speedy might be a good thing for me to get down the road when my little gets a little older.  I really need to be able to have shoulder straps at a minimum if not a cross-body option.  Just lost out on a Damier Azur Evora today on ebay and am so bummed.  Maybe next time!


----------



## chengy01

Anyone know what that bag is next to the Artsy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sb1212

chengy01 said:


> Anyone know what that bag is next to the Artsy? Thanks in advance!




Looks like the portobello


----------



## cat1967

It's the PORTOBELLO.


----------



## chengy01

Ok, great. Thanks everyone!


----------



## steenface

Hi ladies and gents! I just wanted to reintroduce myself... it's been over 5 years since I last visited. :shame:  

However, I'm getting back into my purse collection.  I've had a Monogram Speedy 30 for ages (which I want to sell but always seems like such a hassle) and a Monogram Porte-Tresor wallet, then added a Speedy 25 Damier Ebene (which I *adore!!!*) a few years ago.  I acquired a few Gucci bags to switch things up a bit.

I'm back to my first real love: LV! I'm currently waiting on a pre-loved Monogram Tivoli GM and black Multicolor Monogram Shirley Clutch.   I can't tell you how many posts from this forum I waded through in deciding which bag to get next so you were all very instrumental!! So I figured I might as well join the fray. 

I'm also a beauty junkie so I'll probably be hanging out there as well!


----------



## Deppaholic

steenface said:


> Hi ladies and gents! I just wanted to reintroduce myself... it's been over 5 years since I last visited. :shame:
> 
> However, I'm getting back into my purse collection.  I've had a Monogram Speedy 30 for ages (which I want to sell but always seems like such a hassle) and a Monogram Porte-Tresor wallet, then added a Speedy 25 Damier Ebene (which I *adore!!!*) a few years ago.  I acquired a few Gucci bags to switch things up a bit.
> 
> I'm back to my first real love: LV! I'm currently waiting on a pre-loved Monogram Tivoli GM and black Multicolor Monogram Shirley Clutch.   I can't tell you how many posts from this forum I waded through in deciding which bag to get next so you were all very instrumental!! So I figured I might as well join the fray.
> 
> I'm also a beauty junkie so I'll probably be hanging out there as well!


Welcome back   I'm also on the makeup board mucho.  LVoe my LV too, first love...you know what they say about your first love.


----------



## SusanBrianna07

Hi everyone!!! I'm trying to decide what to keep/ get so please help me by answering this question: 

Would you rather have a monogram artsy or a neverfull mm and zippy wallet also in monogram all brand new? TIA


----------



## Deppaholic

That's a tough one.  I love the Artsy.  But if you get both the Neverfull and zippy, then I'd go for those two.  If one is good, two is better   I love my NF.


----------



## LitGeek

SusanBrianna07 said:


> Hi everyone!!! I'm trying to decide what to keep/ get so please help me by answering this question:
> 
> Would you rather have a monogram artsy or a neverfull mm and zippy wallet also in monogram all brand new? TIA


I love my NF MM too! I would definitely get that and the zippy!


----------



## lexi718

IF you had to keep only one, which would it be???

Damier Ebene Josephine wallet or Damier Ebene Pochette NM?


----------



## bbybrook02

SusanBrianna07 said:


> Hi everyone!!! I'm trying to decide what to keep/ get so please help me by answering this question:
> 
> Would you rather have a monogram artsy or a neverfull mm and zippy wallet also in monogram all brand new? TIA




Oh my gosh.  That would keep me up at night...  I have the Artsy but very much want the Neverfull mm and a zippy now!  Haven't gotten that yet...  I love love love my Artsy but the Neverfull will be my extreme casual days when I want a purse "on the go".  This would be a hard choice for me! (but I mostly likely would pick the Artsy)


----------



## Waarom

Sorry guys, i'm new here so please forgive me if i ask you something on the wrong page  but i got my Louis vuitton Evidence now, i never had it on my face before but i compared it with others.. now when i put it on my face i got the feeling its to big for my head. How should it look on your face (maybe it is my insecurity that tells me it looks bad, but i like these glasses so mutch.)


----------



## MrsTGreen

I think I have found an SA. I went to call her today to ask a question about an item and was directed to the main Louis number after calling the store number on her business card. Is that common? Also I want the Monogram Map Bandeau in pearl pink, that's why I was calling my SA and it looks like there is only 2 left in company. I'm freakin out!! I hope she can have it transferred in for me!!!


----------



## casmitty

lexi718 said:


> IF you had to keep only one, which would it be???
> 
> Damier Ebene Josephine wallet or Damier Ebene Pochette NM?



Mmmm, that's a tough one especially that I'm a wallet fanatic.  However, for practicality I'd choose the DE Pochette nm.


----------



## HRH_LadyJ

Okay..... Long time no post, but life happened and my LV savings (plus my one and only LV purse) had to go towards other bills and health issues....


Anyway, now that things have calmed back down, I'm BACK in the LV club....


I guess you can't really call it "my first" LV..... but it is sort of a new beginning so... BigGrin


..... I will post a thread with pictures once I've uploaded, and more importantly...


* The SA in Copley (Boston) let me know that this weekend they are having a hot stamping event where you can get it done on the spot!!! It's starting tomorrow (fri. 6/20) and goes until sunday 6/22..... happening all day!!* 


So to all in the area, It's a great opportunity to have it done!


I'll be stamping my Neverfull pm, and fingers crossed Alma BB (key fob).


----------



## seehe

Does anyone have a LV Beverly clutch/pochette? I am thinking about purchasing one on ebay, and wondering if anyone else owns it and likes it or not? Also, I posted pictures and the link to be authenticated if possible, and am wondering when I might here back and how? On the thread, or email? I have caught the Louis Vuitton fever and love this purse forum, but I am a newbie and trying to figure it all out


----------



## Deppaholic

HRH_LadyJ said:


> Okay..... Long time no post, but life happened and my LV savings (plus my one and only LV purse) had to go towards other bills and health issues....
> 
> 
> Anyway, now that things have calmed back down, I'm BACK in the LV club....
> 
> 
> I guess you can't really call it "my first" LV..... but it is sort of a new beginning so... BigGrin
> 
> 
> ..... I will post a thread with pictures once I've uploaded, and more importantly...
> 
> 
> * The SA in Copley (Boston) let me know that this weekend they are having a hot stamping event where you can get it done on the spot!!! It's starting tomorrow (fri. 6/20) and goes until sunday 6/22..... happening all day!!*
> 
> 
> So to all in the area, It's a great opportunity to have it done!
> 
> 
> I'll be stamping my Neverfull pm, and fingers crossed Alma BB (key fob).


Welcome back, and hoping your health issues are long behind you.  I want that heat stamping done on my Ebene Speedy.  Looks fab on them.  But I'm far from Boston, so I'll just have to wait.   Also, thinking of getting it on my Ebene NF mm.  

@seehe...don't have that pochette...good luck on winning!


----------



## MomLuvsBags

EmilyL said:


> Thanks bunnyr and MumLovesBags for your responses.  I feel like a Speedy might be a good thing for me to get down the road when my little gets a little older.  I really need to be able to have shoulder straps at a minimum if not a cross-body option.  Just lost out on a Damier Azur Evora today on ebay and am so bummed.  Maybe next time!




Wasn't meant to be and means something better will come along!!!  Do be happy, even better comes along to those who wait


----------



## wee drop o bush

Hi Chat 
I'm the proud new owner of this baby 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and I want to use a protective spray on the vachetta to help stop water marks, etc. The only problem is that I live in Northern Ireland and I cannot seem to get Apple Guard or the Shining Monkey sprays anywhere. I use Collonil Water Stop spray on my Mulberrys to good effect but none of these have vachetta. If any of you have used the Collonil Water Stop spray could you please let me know how it worked


----------



## tinkerbask

wee drop o bush said:


> Hi Chat
> I'm the proud new owner of this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I want to use a protective spray on the vachetta to help stop water marks, etc. The only problem is that I live in Northern Ireland and I cannot seem to get Apple Guard or the Shining Monkey sprays anywhere. I use Collonil Water Stop spray on my Mulberrys to good effect but none of these have vachetta. If any of you have used the Collonil Water Stop spray could you please let me know how it worked



I can't help you, but your new baby is gorgeous!!! &#128525;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks so much anyway. I've emailed Collonil directly with my query. Hopefully they'll get back soon. I know not to get water spots on her or take her out in the rain. 
She somehow (I've literally no idea) got a slight mark on the strap but I tried the white eraser trick and it rubbed right off. I only got her last Friday


----------



## tinkerbask

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks so much anyway. I've emailed Collonil directly with my query. Hopefully they'll get back soon. I know not to get water spots on her or take her out in the rain.
> She somehow (I've literally no idea) got a slight mark on the strap but I tried the white eraser trick and it rubbed right off. I only got her last Friday



Good luck!  Also remember not to handle her when you have lotion on your hands. &#128513;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks, I don't like an over abundance of lotions anyway. But I'll be careful to warn my mother not to lift it when she has hand lotion on


----------



## scarletambience

Hey all - I have probably a very silly query. I cannot for the life of me figure what this means - on ebay listings that end with "EVHB" - ie AUTH LOUIS VUITTON Red Monogram Vernis Shoulder Handbag EVHB???

Help, please?


----------



## Catth

I have just one shopping experience from a LV store- bought a bag and a SLG. Got offered 2 glass of champagne afterwards- for both me and my hubby. 

Is it normal to get champagne? Everytime? after larger purchases? I wonder if I can expect this everytime I buy in a LV store...?


----------



## StormyL

Hi! I am interested in purchasing a bag from Ebay. I am not 100% sure how to use this website but would really appreciate input about authenticity. Thank you!

Authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 Multicolore
Item Number: 121372746327
Astrofan30

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121372746327?nav=SEARCH


----------



## mamaElyn

Hi all, Does anyone know why I can't post any new threat? Just signed A week ago and haven't post anything. I had a question about lv speedy 30 B no longer feature brassware ...


----------



## tinkerbask

StormyL said:


> Hi! I am interested in purchasing a bag from Ebay. I am not 100% sure how to use this website but would really appreciate input about authenticity. Thank you!
> 
> Authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 Multicolore
> Item Number: 121372746327
> Astrofan30
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121372746327?nav=SEARCH



Hi!  You need to go to the authentication thread with your request.  Here is the link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=862263


----------



## leoloo24

Catth said:


> I have just one shopping experience from a LV store- bought a bag and a SLG. Got offered 2 glass of champagne afterwards- for both me and my hubby.
> 
> Is it normal to get champagne? Everytime? after larger purchases? I wonder if I can expect this everytime I buy in a LV store...?



I've never made a purchase at an actual store since I live 5+ hours to the closest one but that's awesome! I feel like I need 2 glasses of champagne myself after every purchase. Probably helps take the sting away!


----------



## Mwooden

Hi,  

I'm planning to start my luxury bag collection this August.  I am looking at the Neverful MM and the Speedy B 25.  I can't choose between the two (and i can only get one lol).

Does anyone here own a Speedy B 25 that is fairly tall?  I am 5 foot 7 inches and I'm wondering if the bag will look tall on me? Pictures would be nice. 

IG: monicaohmonica for pics of me ...


----------



## seehe

Sounds like you have some very nice sales associates ! I have not been offered champagne, nor have I seen others offered champagne for purchases at my local store.


----------



## nuc

Catth said:


> I have just one shopping experience from a LV store- bought a bag and a SLG. Got offered 2 glass of champagne afterwards- for both me and my hubby.
> 
> Is it normal to get champagne? Everytime? after larger purchases? I wonder if I can expect this everytime I buy in a LV store...?


I know it's nice of them, but something about it seems kind of sketchy to me...though I don't know why...


----------



## cat1967

nuc said:


> I know it's nice of them, but something about it seems kind of sketchy to me...though I don't know why...



+1  I have been offered champagne many times at LV but didn't want any.  I am not used to drinking in the afternoon and also yes, it seems rather sketchy to me too, I mean I prefer being politely treated but that's it, that seems too much.


----------



## RochRumRunner

I would love the champagne treatment. When I'm deciding I usually step away, have lunch, drink 1-2 glasses of wine then make my purchase. But then I've done all my research ahead of time so it makes it easier.


----------



## Catth

The champagne happened  in London, on vacation.. I didn`t feel sketchy at all, just fabulous! It was a male SA- very gay and sweet- and it was a sunday afternoon with few customers in the store. I really enjoyed the champagne! (I said it was my first LV shopping experience, and he was amused by me knowing all the names of the bags..) hehe.  Can`t really see that they will offer all customers champagne though, all the time.. it would be a like a bar in there!


----------



## Prettysherry

Anyone own an artsy empreinte?


----------



## PurpleDawn

My little growing family


----------



## PurpleDawn

Mwooden said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to start my luxury bag collection this August.  I am looking at the Neverful MM and the Speedy B 25.  I can't choose between the two (and i can only get one lol).
> 
> Does anyone here own a Speedy B 25 that is fairly tall?  I am 5 foot 7 inches and I'm wondering if the bag will look tall on me? Pictures would be nice.
> 
> IG: monicaohmonica for pics of me ...




I'm 5'7 and have a speedy 25, not a speedy B, but I can still do some model. Pictures for you if you'd still like!(:


----------



## cat1967

I would start with the NF MM.  Very useful bag for everyday use.  I see them carried in the evening as well at cafe/bars here in Greece.  I have two and have used them a lot.  From the Speedy I have the 25 which I find a little small, but that always depends on what you want to carry every day.  The Speedy 25 Empreinte which probably because of the longer zipper is easier to reach in and seems bigger and the Speedy 30 Bandouliere which is the best of the three Speedy bags as it can be worn three ways.  If it were my first bag though, I would have bought the NF first although my first was the Speedy 25 but I had already many big Balenciaga bags and needed a smaller.  Hope I have helped.


----------



## BarbAga

Catth said:


> The champagne happened  in London, on vacation.. I didn`t feel sketchy at all, just fabulous! It was a male SA- very gay and sweet- and it was a sunday afternoon with few customers in the store. I really enjoyed the champagne! (I said it was my first LV shopping experience, and he was amused by me knowing all the names of the bags..) hehe.  Can`t really see that they will offer all customers champagne though, all the time.. it would be a like a bar in there!



I am guessing because you mentioned it was your first time to purchase.   Just a thought.


----------



## LV mommy

Can you imagine if they brought out the champagne each and every time??? I'd be drunk and likely buy too much!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

LV mommy said:


> Can you imagine if they brought out the champagne each and every time??? I'd be drunk and likely buy too much!!!





Me too


----------



## DaisyDD

PurpleDawn said:


> My little growing family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674211


ahhh... love the growing family.. I only have one member so far!!!


----------



## DaisyDD

I purchased a Speedy from a lady who belongs to this site.. my first LV.  Love it and her!!!  Went to a family gathering the other night and everyone loved my bag but because one sister took one look at it and said..nice fake, if you find another great knock off like that get it for me now everyone started saying, well regardless it's still a nice bag.  Boy, go from feeling like a 10 to a 1 in a heartbeat.  Why do people feel the need to smash your happiness.. I love this site..love reading about LV and looking at what people want authenticated.   So happy THE LADY I PURCHASED THIS FROM TURNED ME ONTO THIS SITE!!!!!


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

PurpleDawn said:


> My little growing family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674211


Nice growing family


----------



## sayakayumi

DaisyDD said:


> I purchased a Speedy from a lady who belongs to this site.. my first LV.  Love it and her!!!  Went to a family gathering the other night and everyone loved my bag but because one sister took one look at it and said..nice fake, if you find another great knock off like that get it for me now everyone started saying, well regardless it's still a nice bag.  Boy, go from feeling like a 10 to a 1 in a heartbeat.  Why do people feel the need to smash your happiness.. I love this site..love reading about LV and looking at what people want authenticated.   So happy THE LADY I PURCHASED THIS FROM TURNED ME ONTO THIS SITE!!!!!



Hi DaisyDD, congrats on your Speedy! what size and print did you get?  check out the Clubhouse and post pics on the Speedy thread if you get a chance...

Sorry your sister was mean, don't let her ruin your happiness! Tell her your bag is not fake and to shut up already! <--- ok maybe find a nicer way to say that, but defend yourself and don't let anyone put you down or steal your joy... 

Enjoy your pretty bag and welcome to tpf


----------



## 4theloveofbagss

Can't decide between the speedy 25 and 30. Out of all the pics I've seen, the 25 looks fine but so many people say it's too small. I'm 5'4. What do you guys think?


----------



## sb1212

4theloveofbagss said:


> Can't decide between the speedy 25 and 30. Out of all the pics I've seen, the 25 looks fine but so many people say it's too small. I'm 5'4. What do you guys think?




I'm 5'7 and I bought the 25 B and love the size.  The 30 B looked to big for me.  I don't carry a whole lot anyway ...I'm really happy I went with the 25


----------



## wee drop o bush

4theloveofbagss said:


> Can't decide between the speedy 25 and 30. Out of all the pics I've seen, the 25 looks fine but so many people say it's too small. I'm 5'4. What do you guys think?




I have the SpeedyB 25 and it's perfect for me, I'm 4'11"


----------



## wee drop o bush

DaisyDD said:


> I purchased a Speedy from a lady who belongs to this site.. my first LV.  Love it and her!!!  Went to a family gathering the other night and everyone loved my bag but because one sister took one look at it and said..nice fake, if you find another great knock off like that get it for me now everyone started saying, well regardless it's still a nice bag.  Boy, go from feeling like a 10 to a 1 in a heartbeat.  Why do people feel the need to smash your happiness.. I love this site..love reading about LV and looking at what people want authenticated.   So happy THE LADY I PURCHASED THIS FROM TURNED ME ONTO THIS SITE!!!!!



She was maybe jealous. I've had similar issues with my sister-in-law taking one look at my Mulberry Lily & telling my 12 year old niece that she could borrow it...she said this in front of me *and she didn't ask even first if that was ok! Which it wasn't FFS, I love my niece dearly but she's only 12* 
ETA: haters gonna hate, don't let them spoil your happiness. Congrats on your LV


----------



## LitGeek

4theloveofbagss said:


> Can't decide between the speedy 25 and 30. Out of all the pics I've seen, the 25 looks fine but so many people say it's too small. I'm 5'4. What do you guys think?



I am also 5'4" and I prefer the Speedy 25.


----------



## Saraja

I just wanted to share my love and great appreciation for The Purse Forums LVers! 

So... THANK YOU ALL! 

I just did my first reveal (totally MM DA) adding a fourth LV bag to my collection and am amazed at the response. I love being able to share my story with others and love even more having an audience that appreciates and respects my love for LV. 

My first LV was my "first real paycheck" purchase and meant so much to me and now this one signifies my first totally debt free purchase. Payed in cash. I started putting any $5 bill I had into a shadow box and wouldn't allow myself to buy my next LV until I was debt free and had the cash for it. I am very proud of that but more so am so honored to be a part of this forum! So again... THANK YOU!


----------



## bunnyr

4theloveofbagss said:


> Can't decide between the speedy 25 and 30. Out of all the pics I've seen, the 25 looks fine but so many people say it's too small. I'm 5'4. What do you guys think?




Really not a fan of the 25. Doesn't have too much todo with the persons size but the bag itself looks like something... That I rather not say here   The 30 is a great size and on many people the proportion is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sayakayumi

4theloveofbagss said:


> Can't decide between the speedy 25 and 30. Out of all the pics I've seen, the 25 looks fine but so many people say it's too small. I'm 5'4. What do you guys think?


I agree with others the SpeedyB looks better on the 25 especially crossbody, but what about regular Speedy? the proportions on the 30 are very nice, but the 25 is also cute and feminine, IMO

Right now I have DE Speedy 30 and monoB30...I like the size but sometimes it does feel a little big, I'm considering getting a mono 25 but I'm feeling undecided because I also like the 30. I'm leaning towards the 25 because it's iconic and classic. 

As far as room inside I know the 25 is enough for me, it's just a matter of what silhouette you're going for. I've seen tall girls with 25's and short girls with 35's, smaller is cuter and bigger more casual, that's why the 30 is such great compromise. I've been thinking about all this and feeling undecided... I'd be really curious to see what you choose.


----------



## DaisyDD

sayakayumi said:


> I agree with others the SpeedyB looks better on the 25 especially crossbody, but what about regular Speedy? the proportions on the 30 are very nice, but the 25 is also cute and feminine, IMO
> 
> Right now I have DE Speedy 30 and monoB30...I like the size but sometimes it does feel a little big, I'm considering getting a mono 25 but I'm feeling undecided because I also like the 30. I'm leaning towards the 25 because it's iconic and classic.
> 
> As far as room inside I know the 25 is enough for me, it's just a matter of what silhouette you're going for. I've seen tall girls with 25's and short girls with 35's, smaller is cuter and bigger more casual, that's why the 30 is such great compromise. I've been thinking about all this and feeling undecided... I'd be really curious to see what you choose.


I have a Speedy 30 and it feels big to me.  I don't have enough stuff to fill it!!!  I am seriously looking into getting a 25 for everyday use and just using the 30 when I have a lot of stuff to take someplace.


----------



## Catth

I am craving so much for something LV now... and off course I am miles from the nearest LV-store (only one in the country as well). And pregnant in week 34, so no traveling for some time...

But I just have to have something- so I have phone ordered a little, cute something DE.. ohh it will arrive just over the weekend. I really wanted something DE, it`s a new crush. And today I happened to spot a DE Speedy in the city, and just got even more hungry for a DE bag. I am wanting the Totally PM for the moment.. but it keep changing.

Well, that was just some longing for a girl thats looooning to be in a LV store- looking, trying and buying..


----------



## mzuppit

I bought the Clemence wallet when I walked into a store during my lunch break a few days ago - my first LV! Think it's the beginning of an LV obsession. My wish list is the Eva clutch (ordered this preloved), Pochette Accessoires, Totally PM and the Speedy 25. My work is just a minute walk from an LV store but thinking of buying preloved to save on money and put this towards getting more items.


----------



## sayakayumi

DaisyDD said:


> I have a Speedy 30 and it feels big to me.  I don't have enough stuff to fill it!!!  I am seriously looking into getting a 25 for everyday use and just using the 30 when I have a lot of stuff to take someplace.


Same here, I want a 25 but is it excessive to have both sizes? 

Congrats Catth and mzuppit!! post pics in the Clubhouse if you get a chance


----------



## DaisyDD

sayakayumi said:


> Same here, I want a 25 but is it excessive to have both sizes?
> 
> Congrats Catth and mzuppit!! post pics in the Clubhouse if you get a chance


No I don't think it's excessive to have both sizes... My 30 is really nice and in great shape, I want to get the 25 used so it is more affordable.  That is the only way I will be able to have both... and maybe I won't freak out with the 25 knowing it is not as nice..  I watch the weather when I take it out and I just think that's nuts...lol  like today it is going to rain so I am not going to take it to work, there is just something wrong with that hahahaha..


----------



## Mwooden

PurpleDawn said:


> I'm 5'7 and have a speedy 25, not a speedy B, but I can still do some model. Pictures for you if you'd still like!(:


 
I'd LOVE that!!!


----------



## via_amanda

I need opinions on the Favorite PM purse. Saturday I purchased the favorite in DE but now I am having second thoughts because I am leaning more toward the monogram. Monogram seemed more of a classic to me, but the DE is less maintenance for everyday use. Which print do you guys think the purse looks better in? All opinions welcomed, I need as much input as possible lol I have 14 days to decide. I've found this photo to compare online! And I've seen a lot of the monogram made in France rather than USA.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I personally don't like DE so I'd have to say go for the Mono


----------



## LitGeek

via_amanda said:


> I need opinions on the Favorite PM purse. Saturday I purchased the favorite in DE but now I am having second thoughts because I am leaning more toward the monogram. Monogram seemed more of a classic to me, but the DE is less maintenance for everyday use. Which print do you guys think the purse looks better in? All opinions welcomed, I need as much input as possible lol I have 14 days to decide. I've found this photo to compare online! And I've seen a lot of the monogram made in France rather than USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686210


DE is cute, but I like the mono more. GLD!


----------



## Lizzys

via_amanda said:


> I need opinions on the Favorite PM purse. Saturday I purchased the favorite in DE but now I am having second thoughts because I am leaning more toward the monogram. Monogram seemed more of a classic to me, but the DE is less maintenance for everyday use. Which print do you guys think the purse looks better in? All opinions welcomed, I need as much input as possible lol I have 14 days to decide. I've found this photo to compare online! And I've seen a lot of the monogram made in France rather than USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686210


I like the mono better in the Favorite too.  Good Luck!


----------



## via_amanda

Thank you all!! I'm going to go with mono very excited!


----------



## wee drop o bush

via_amanda said:


> Thank you all!! I'm going to go with mono very excited!


----------



## Freecoolchai

Were only cloth tags manufactured for Speedy's in 2013?


----------



## kkaatt0206

via_amanda said:


> I need opinions on the Favorite PM purse. Saturday I purchased the favorite in DE but now I am having second thoughts because I am leaning more toward the monogram. Monogram seemed more of a classic to me, but the DE is less maintenance for everyday use. Which print do you guys think the purse looks better in? All opinions welcomed, I need as much input as possible lol I have 14 days to decide. I've found this photo to compare online! And I've seen a lot of the monogram made in France rather than USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686210




We have the same bag! I prefer DE instead of the monogram!)


----------



## via_amanda

Hello all! I was wondering, so you prefer the Insolite coin purse or the zippy coin purse?


----------



## sb1212

via_amanda said:


> Hello all! I was wondering, so you prefer the Insolite coin purse or the zippy coin purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688953
> View attachment 2688954
> View attachment 2688955
> View attachment 2688956




Zippy coin purse ..I have two and love them


----------



## HeartMyMJs

via_amanda said:


> I need opinions on the Favorite PM purse. Saturday I purchased the favorite in DE but now I am having second thoughts because I am leaning more toward the monogram. Monogram seemed more of a classic to me, but the DE is less maintenance for everyday use. Which print do you guys think the purse looks better in? All opinions welcomed, I need as much input as possible lol I have 14 days to decide. I've found this photo to compare online! And I've seen a lot of the monogram made in France rather than USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2686210



I love the DE print but for the Favorite I got the mono.  So classy!  Good luck!


----------



## sayakayumi

via_amanda said:


> Hello all! I was wondering, so you prefer the Insolite coin purse or the zippy coin purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688953
> View attachment 2688954
> View attachment 2688955
> View attachment 2688956



ZCP! I also have two and I use them more than my Sarah wallet, love these little things


----------



## LitGeek

via_amanda said:


> hello all! I was wondering, so you prefer the insolite coin purse or the zippy coin purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688953
> View attachment 2688954
> View attachment 2688955
> View attachment 2688956


zcp!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Freecoolchai said:


> Were only cloth tags manufactured for Speedy's in 2013?



Think it started in 2011


----------



## Markxmikesmom

via_amanda said:


> Hello all! I was wondering, so you prefer the Insolite coin purse or the zippy coin purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688953
> View attachment 2688954
> View attachment 2688955
> View attachment 2688956



My vote goes to the Insolite coin purse.
I have a ZCP and I really dislike it. When I go to get my credit cards out I always seemed to get a hang nail. It's just so hard to get cards in and out.
My hubby bought be the ZCP for Christmas a few years back (because I had to have it).
But really I have only used it like 3 times..


----------



## keiloj

Anyone feel the same way as I do? 

Since reading numerous threads regarding the declining quality of LV, (despite price increases) I only feel it makes sense to branch out to other luxury brands that are similar in price range to LV that may have better quality. 

Despite my reasons for wanting to try other brands, LV styles continue to suck me in. I've decided that my purchase from now on will be of other brands...but the question is, which luxury designers hold up against the test of time and are within a similar price range as LV (besides Prada & Gucci) ?

TIA !


----------



## cat1967

I don't think many luxury designers hold up against LV.  I have bought lots of Balenciaga bag but declining quality is there too and great increase of prices this June.  So I am done with that too.  I don't own a Prada bag and I am thinking of it, I own one Gucci bag which I had listed for sale but I cancelled, and Bottega Veneta is too expensive for me now.  I have lots of LV bags and can't find any more styles of canvas to buy (I have only one Empreinte the Speedy Aurure and it is very pricey to buy another one), so I guess only one Prada is missing.  Hermes and Chanel is way out of my league.


----------



## keiloj

cat1967 said:


> I don't think many luxury designers hold up against LV.  I have bought lots of Balenciaga bag but declining quality is there too and great increase of prices this June.  So I am done with that too.  I don't own a Prada bag and I am thinking of it, I own one Gucci bag which I had listed for sale but I cancelled, and Bottega Veneta is too expensive for me now.  I have lots of LV bags and can't find any more styles of canvas to buy (I have only one Empreinte the Speedy Aurure and it is very pricey to buy another one), so I guess only one Prada is missing.  Hermes and Chanel is way out of my league.




Thanks for answering. For me, LV just has this appeal that no other designer has..could it be the brown boxes? The design itself? Who knows. All I know is altho I would love to save up for another LV, I think I would satisfy my purse addiction jn the long run by going with another brand. 
I won't be making anymore purchases for quite some time, but id love to learn more about Ferragamo,  Bottega Venetta, Givenchy and maybe Chanel. These are out of my price range ATM but I find some of their designs to be really classy, and different. What I love most about these particular brands is that they're too obvious and saturated in my area.

Until then, I'll be researching


----------



## Netminder1

keiloj said:


> Thanks for answering. For me, LV just has this appeal that no other designer has..could it be the brown boxes? The design itself? Who knows. All I know is altho I would love to save up for another LV, I think I would satisfy my purse addiction jn the long run by going with another brand.
> I won't be making anymore purchases for quite some time, but id love to learn more about Ferragamo,  Bottega Venetta, Givenchy and maybe Chanel. These are out of my price range ATM but I find some of their designs to be really classy, and different. What I love most about these particular brands is that they're too obvious and saturated in my area.
> 
> Until then, I'll be researching


Look at Dior.  I believe they are flying under the radar these days.  I'd say pricing is a bit better than LV and the styles, although not nearly what LV offers, are classic and in some cases, more colorful.


----------



## Lhanie21

Hello...i am new on TPF and i posted on LV prices Philippines. However, no one answered me. I guess it was off topic so maybe someone can answer me here.

 Anyway, i am new to bag collecting and i am getting my first premium designer purse hopefully this year.. Can anyone help me to decide? I like LV styles and i am torn between the neverfull mm, artsy, speedy bandouliere, and the alma pm...i am also seriously considering givenchy antigona too...i need your opinions please.! What will be the first suitable bag purchase? Thanks ever so much for your help!


----------



## Vee1227

Lhanie21 said:


> Hello...i am new on TPF and i posted on LV prices Philippines. However, no one answered me. I guess it was off topic so maybe someone can answer me here.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, i am new to bag collecting and i am getting my first premium designer purse hopefully this year.. Can anyone help me to decide? I like LV styles and i am torn between the neverfull mm, artsy, speedy bandouliere, and the alma pm...i am also seriously considering givenchy antigona too...i need your opinions please.! What will be the first suitable bag purchase? Thanks ever so much for your help!




Hi! Welcome to TPF!! Well, I guess it really depends on what your carry. The neverfull is a great tote bag, especially if you plan to carry a lot or if you travel a lot. I have an Artsy and I love it, but it does get heavy depending on what you carry. I think the Speedy Bandouliere is probably the most versatile since it has 3 different carrying options. So having said all that...my vote goes to Speedy B!! Good luck deciding!!


----------



## sayakayumi

Lhanie21 said:


> Hello...i am new on TPF and i posted on LV prices Philippines. However, no one answered me. I guess it was off topic so maybe someone can answer me here.
> 
> Anyway, i am new to bag collecting and i am getting my first premium designer purse hopefully this year.. Can anyone help me to decide? I like LV styles and i am torn between the neverfull mm, artsy, speedy bandouliere, and the alma pm...i am also seriously considering givenchy antigona too...i need your opinions please.! What will be the first suitable bag purchase? Thanks ever so much for your help!


I agree with Vee1227, Speedy B would be my first choice, I rate them like this:

Speedy B > Alma PM leather > Givenchy Antigona > Alma PM canvas > Neverfull MM > Artsy

Good luck deciding!


----------



## keiloj

Netminder1 said:


> Look at Dior.  I believe they are flying under the radar these days.  I'd say pricing is a bit better than LV and the styles, although not nearly what LV offers, are classic and in some cases, more colorful.




Yes! The Lady Dior is so cute and I adore the quilting! I'm quite impressed that Dior's lamb skin holds up even better than Chanel!


----------



## LittleGuyLucy

I just purchased a pre-loved mono speedy on eBay (hooray!) and was wondering what you all use to clean the canvas on your bags? I had heard good things about a gentle cleaning product called greenwyre but the shipping was more than the item itself. lol I'm hoping I can find an alternative.


----------



## purselover2004

Hi, all! So I've see a few posts on here showing the new mono key holder with the Fuschia color inside. I don't see them on the LV website?? Anyone heard anything about when they might be online? TIA!


----------



## fyn72

LittleGuyLucy said:


> I just purchased a pre-loved mono speedy on eBay (hooray!) and was wondering what you all use to clean the canvas on your bags? I had heard good things about a gentle cleaning product called greenwyre but the shipping was more than the item itself. lol I'm hoping I can find an alternative.




Non alcohol baby wipes work great on the canvas


----------



## LitGeek

LittleGuyLucy said:


> I just purchased a pre-loved mono speedy on eBay (hooray!) and was wondering what you all use to clean the canvas on your bags? I had heard good things about a gentle cleaning product called greenwyre but the shipping was more than the item itself. lol I'm hoping I can find an alternative.


Congrats  I use a clean soft white cloth and distilled water.


----------



## xangelmaas

I am a 15 year old boy and i'm going to Paris next week and  ofcourse i'm going to the LV store.  I have &#8364;460,00 to spend but i really don't know what i can buy with that amount of money.. 

Do the products in the LV Store in Paris have price tags on them?
 Because the product in the Gucci store in Holland do have price tags..  What are like the biggest things you can get in the LV Store in Paris when you only can spend 460 EUROS (not dollars) ?  (And as a boy)

I hope that i'll get some replies


----------



## sayakayumi

xangelmaas said:


> I am a 15 year old boy and i'm going to Paris next week and  ofcourse i'm going to the LV store.  I have 460,00 to spend but i really don't know what i can buy with that amount of money..
> 
> Do the products in the LV Store in Paris have price tags on them?
> Because the product in the Gucci store in Holland do have price tags..  What are like the biggest things you can get in the LV Store in Paris when you only can spend 460 EUROS (not dollars) ?  (And as a boy)
> 
> I hope that i'll get some replies


I would try to find the best wallet I could afford, there are several to choose from, or how about a pocket organizer, agenda cover, 6 key holder, a zcp, cles, or a passport cover? maybe a belt? 
If I were in your position I would get me a comfortable wallet, something that youd be using the next 5,10,15 years!

click here: http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/men/small-leather-goods

Have a safe trip and have fun shopping


----------



## rainrowan

Hi, this is my first time on this chat thread. Figured this is the place where I could drop off a little happy/sad story -- that only LV fans can commiserate with (I hope) 

My dh knows I've always wanted to go to the LV flagship in NYC for the experience. Well, this past weekend he went with our child and purchased a Speedy 30 as a surprise  

I feel sad... I've only made 2 purchases online. I really wanted to experience the purchase experience in person. They got the luxury treatment, even a tour of all four floors including the hotstamping and the mon monogram choices. And the complimentary beverage. LOL. 

I couldn't help but be surprised, shocked and deflated when they gave me the Speedy at home... it feels I really missed out on the experience. They also planned this all out ahead of time.

I don't really need the Speedy 30 (I already have 35) so that has made it a little more awkward... I really wished dh had taken me to pick out something for my birthday (a milestone year).

Anyways... I *may* finally end up going to NYC but only if to exchange it. Somehow I feel it's not going to be the same, won't get the tour, since the bag's already been paid for and the exchange is just an inconvenience... LOL.

just a bit deflated... but maybe I'm just weird and ungrateful! sorry this is such a ridiculously long post.


----------



## wee drop o bush

No I completely understand, I'd have the exact same conflicting emotions. Could you maybe keep the bag that they got you as it was such a sweet gesture and make him promise to take you there yourself for another LV that you choose? Sounds like a win/win that way 
Edit: I'm sure when you go to the LV store and explain that they will be sympathetic with you and treat you well too


----------



## bunnyr

Cloth tags 2013 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rainrowan

wee drop o bush said:


> No I completely understand, I'd have the exact same conflicting emotions. Could you maybe keep the bag that they got you as it was such a sweet gesture and make him promise to take you there yourself for another LV that you choose? Sounds like a win/win that way
> Edit: I'm sure when you go to the LV store and explain that they will be sympathetic with you and treat you well too





Oh thank you!! I nearly cried when I read your message  Yes, that's the term, I'm having conflicting emotions right now. I'll get over it hopefully by this weekend... I think after all those years of yearning I sort of set myself up for a mental let down.

The back story to the purchase was all quite sweet, if a little strange (seems they walked from the train station to LV, then walked all over town for a bit of touring, thinking about it and then back to LV that day). Then they were caught in a transit delay so my dh was carrying the bag around for almost 10 hours that day, lol.

I think you are right about keeping it, it is almost a shame to exchange it and there was all this effort to keep it safe the entire time. Our child said his dad did not put the shopping bag down on the ground at any time the entire day. It was in his hand or on his lap! Our kid had to feed his dad so his hands wouldn't get the shopping bag dirty, smh LOL

I don't think we'll be getting any new LV bag for a while after this one... but maybe I can get a small accessory next time.  Thanks so much *wee drop o bush* I can see a little clearer thanks to you


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm very glad to help


----------



## LittleGuyLucy

fyn72 said:


> Non alcohol baby wipes work great on the canvas



Thanks for the tip!



LitGeek said:


> Congrats  I use a clean soft white cloth and distilled water.



 Thank you! That's a good idea, too.


----------



## LuxePRW

I just purchased a pre-loved Keepall 45 and I'm totally in love with it.  

I would like to store it in a dustbag.  Is it possible to purchase a dustbag?  If so, where?  I tried eBay but didn't see anything.

Thanks in advance for your assistance!!


----------



## kikihow

I am actually trying to decide which purse WILL BE my first purchase! I'm looking at these five purses and can't decide!!! The Pallas, Favorite MM or a Speedy 25 Bandouliere (three possible colors)? Please help!!!

I tried the Pallas on at the store, and loved it for a professional look, but was worried it would be too serious to wear casually. What do you ladies recommend for a girl's first big purchase?


----------



## Nk3

Hi I'm new to the forum. Love Louis Vuitton! Was just wondering if anyone knows how much the luggage tags are in GBP? Thank you


----------



## sb1212

householdjohn said:


> I'm getting my first LV tomorrow




What will you be buying?


----------



## JakeLVoesLV

I'm a 15yo boy and my mom recently passed away in May and she had a Keepall 50 in storage in our garage and it's from 2007 and in June of 2013 I actually got to see it and look at it . It is in okay condition but it's dirty and smells of mildew . If I can find it in a couple of weeks in time for vacation I will use it . How do I clean it and get the mildew and nasty smells out of the interior . Thanks!!


----------



## JakeLVoesLV

householdjohn said:


> I'm getting my first LV tomorrow




What are you buying?


----------



## cat1967

JakeLVoesLV said:


> I'm a 15yo boy and my mom recently passed away in May and she had a Keepall 50 in storage in our garage and it's from 2007 and in June of 2013 I actually got to see it and look at it . It is in okay condition but it's dirty and smells of mildew . If I can find it in a couple of weeks in time for vacation I will use it . How do I clean it and get the mildew and nasty smells out of the interior . Thanks!!



I am so sorry about your mom dear.  I am a mother of a 17yo son too.  I know she would love it if you used her things.

You can clean the canvas with mild soap and water (I don't use baby wipes, but others here do).  About the interior smell, I would leave it out in the air to breathe, hopefully the smell will go away otherwise you know you are going to have it on your clothes if you put them inside.  Once I bought a preloved bag, I don't know what the seller had done but there was a strong smell of perfume.  I left it on my balcony and in two days it was fine.  Just don't leave it on a sunny spot too long, you don't want to destroy the canvas.  Hope it works.  Keep me posted.


----------



## Lhanie21

Vee1227 said:


> Hi! Welcome to TPF!! Well, I guess it really depends on what your carry. The neverfull is a great tote bag, especially if you plan to carry a lot or if you travel a lot. I have an Artsy and I love it, but it does get heavy depending on what you carry. I think the Speedy Bandouliere is probably the most versatile since it has 3 different carrying options. So having said all that...my vote goes to Speedy B!! Good luck deciding!!



Hi Vee1227! Thanks for the reply!It looks like i'll better off purchasing the speedy b in damiere ebene as i travel alot.


----------



## Lolaberry

Nk3 said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum. Love Louis Vuitton! Was just wondering if anyone knows how much the luggage tags are in GBP? Thank you




Hey I just bought a small one a few weeks ago in pretty sure it was £35 xxx


----------



## Nk3

Thank you Lolaberry! Should be going into London next week to get one. Just need to decide between a neverfull GM or speedy 35 DE lol xxx


----------



## Lolaberry

Nk3 said:


> Thank you Lolaberry! Should be going into London next week to get one. Just need to decide between a neverfull GM or speedy 35 DE lol xxx




Oooo I have NF MM in DE think I'm going to buy the NF mono in the GM this weekend I just love that bag!! So practical and stylish &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nk3

Lolaberry said:


> Oooo I have NF MM in DE think I'm going to buy the NF mono in the GM this weekend I just love that bag!! So practical and stylish &#10084;&#65039;




DE is so beautiful. I have the NF in MM mono. U will love it! Goes with everything. Looks even better when it patina's &#128515;


----------



## hopefulkris

At all hotel front desks, they have the ability to check in all valuables into their safes! Hope this helps...you just never know!


----------



## hopefulkris

Artsy is exquisite and holds its value... it's a show stopper. Indeed! Lol


----------



## hopefulkris

Speedy ebene looks so beautiful...I'd vote for that one. My consignment lady won't bring in any 'white' ebene (forgot name?) because she has many complaints from the purse touching something simple as denim & having it rub onto the purse. Just harder to keep clean, hmmmm?!?


----------



## hopefulkris

Hi, My new friends! 

1) I REALLY love LOUIS Vuitton backpacks, to the extreme! Therefore I made the purchase of a preloved custom ordered Damier Ebene backpack to add to my Mono(s).

2) what exactly do you all love to use to clean the inside canvas, outside canvas and the outside leather bottom? 
,
I did read soapy water/baby wipes for canvas & kiwi spray as options... but, how about dirty or water tainted leather...any ideas? 
I actually ran into some unexpected rain drizzle & my mono leather got the brunt of it! 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## sb1212

Is there a new bag called diane or Diana? I thought I seen it somewhere but now I can't find it. Any pics would be great


----------



## _meme_

sb1212 said:


> Is there a new bag called diane or Diana? I thought I seen it somewhere but now I can't find it. Any pics would be great




Yes, here is a link to a thread with pictures of this bag
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=874924


----------



## sb1212

_meme_ said:


> Yes, here is a link to a thread with pictures of this bag
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=874924




Oh thank you very much &#128515;


----------



## _meme_

kikihow said:


> I am actually trying to decide which purse WILL BE my first purchase! I'm looking at these five purses and can't decide!!! The Pallas, Favorite MM or a Speedy 25 Bandouliere (three possible colors)? Please help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the Pallas on at the store, and loved it for a professional look, but was worried it would be too serious to wear casually. What do you ladies recommend for a girl's first big purchase?




I love the pallas on you and I think the bag is great for casual looks...


----------



## LP19999999

A few months ago we were shopping for a LV bag around $1000, I was taken back by how the Neverfull MM was priced around the Speedy. For some reason, the Neverfull looks like it should cost more. That said we just found out that the new Neverfull now includes a Pochette bag and a price increase of $210.  Do you feel that the Pochette justifies the price increase or was it done  to  "correct" the prices between models and count for the fact that its selling well? I cant help but feel forced to have paid too much at $1371.83 ...... Just looking for feedback


----------



## hopefulkris

JMO... at least they are offering a beautiful, 'extra' with this gorgeous bag. When I wanted the Bosphore backpack...it was $1,410 & now somewhere around $2,100 PLUS tax! The resale definitely held its value & some on this bag! Wow, huh? After you get your desired bag, you won't think about their increase because the beauty will supersede the price difference. Have a great time at the Louis store.


----------



## BagLady14

LP19999999 said:


> A few months ago we were shopping for a LV bag around $1000, I was taken back by how the Neverfull MM was priced around the Speedy. For some reason, the Neverfull looks like it should cost more. That said we just found out that the new Neverfull now includes a Pochette bag and a price increase of $210.  Do you feel that the Pochette justifies the price increase or was it done  to  "correct" the prices between models and count for the fact that its selling well? I cant help but feel forced to have paid too much at $1371.83 ...... Just looking for feedback



I think the Speedy looks like it should cost more.  More labor intensive.


----------



## JA_UK

BagLady14 said:


> I think the Speedy looks like it should cost more.  More labor intensive.



I agree... The NF looks like a more simple assembly.  To be honest the price of the NF is rather high seeing that it is canvas which is why I opted for epi leather when I got mine. As for the additional pochette influencing the amount of price increase I don't really think so. The NF is a ubiquitous bag and LV knows that as the sales remain high they can push the price higher until the customer votes with their purses (look what happened to mulberry)


----------



## 4theloveofbagss

sayakayumi said:


> I agree with others the SpeedyB looks better on the 25 especially crossbody, but what about regular Speedy? the proportions on the 30 are very nice, but the 25 is also cute and feminine, IMO
> 
> Right now I have DE Speedy 30 and monoB30...I like the size but sometimes it does feel a little big, I'm considering getting a mono 25 but I'm feeling undecided because I also like the 30. I'm leaning towards the 25 because it's iconic and classic.
> 
> As far as room inside I know the 25 is enough for me, it's just a matter of what silhouette you're going for. I've seen tall girls with 25's and short girls with 35's, smaller is cuter and bigger more casual, that's why the 30 is such great compromise. I've been thinking about all this and feeling undecided... I'd be really curious to see what you choose.


I decided to go with the DE Speedy 30! When I tried them on in the store, the 30 just look a little more proportional and for just a little more money, you can't go wrong!


----------



## LP19999999

Question, Does anyone know the dimensions of a Speedy 25 gift box? I purchased one without the box and wanted to buy it (or close to it)...


----------



## sb1212

My box has a dimension of 14"x 13"


----------



## sayakayumi

4theloveofbagss said:


> I decided to go with the DE Speedy 30! When I tried them on in the store, the 30 just look a little more proportional and for just a little more money, you can't go wrong!



Yay congrats, you're right the 30 is a great size and it looks so cool in DE  enjoy!


----------



## LP19999999

sb1212, thank you!  13 x 14, but how deep? Im trying to find a similarly sized box some how...


----------



## sb1212

LP19999999 said:


> sb1212, thank you!  13 x 14, but how deep? Im trying to find a similarly sized box some how...




Oh yes sorry it's almost 2.5


----------



## LP19999999

woohoo! thanks.


----------



## sb1212

U are very welcome


----------



## Jordyaddict

Hi All I know this is a really dumb question so I'm sorry in advance. I was serviced by an amazing SA today who gave me his card. His the best one I've had. On his card he is called a private client advisor. Are they all called this?


----------



## simplyhappy

Hi all, I tried searching before posting this and couldn't find - does anyone know with more certainty when the next price increase will be?

I want to make a purchase the first week of September while on vacation, and on an Australian chat it was said they're expecting it in August. If that's true in the U.S. too, then I'll make my purchase sooner.  Thanks!


----------



## clouboutin1

Hi everyone I've ventured over from the christian-louboutin part of the forum after purchasing a Lv bag for my partner. It is a Alma monogram but doesn't seem to have the lock and key I've looked on the Internet and forum and have seen the Lv locks have a 3 digit number, is there a specific number lock for the bag?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

clouboutin1 said:


> Hi everyone I've ventured over from the christian-louboutin part of the forum after purchasing a Lv bag for my partner. It is a Alma monogram but doesn't seem to have the lock and key I've looked on the Internet and forum and have seen the Lv locks have a 3 digit number, is there a specific number lock for the bag?? Thanks in advance.



Did you buy the alma new at LV? It should come with a lock and two keys....I don't there is a specific number assigned to a specific bag though....


----------



## mystique_nyc

hi everyone! so, i'm fairly new to this community, but i just needed to share with fellow LV lovers. i've been lusting after the Noe for a while now, but wanted it in the yellow epi leather, which is discontinued now. i found an awesome one preloved and it just arrived in the mail, and it is absolutely perfect! just a quick question - the bag is really, really light, is that how epi leather is? this is my first bag in the epi. thanks so much!


----------



## clouboutin1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you buy the alma new at LV? It should come with a lock and two keys....I don't there is a specific number assigned to a specific bag though....



No bought it from a site called **********, preloved. It stated on there it had no lock and key it was just a thought after reading lots of posts on here. So I suppose it's down to personal preference for a replacement now then.


----------



## pennypie

I'd start a new thread but don't have the privilege - hope it's okay to ask a question here!

I'm moving away and my mom wants to get us little matching LV gifts - does anyone have any favorites under $300? I'd love to hear what people love!


----------



## cat1967

I would buy the DE bracelet.  I have been wearing it every day for a year and it looks great.


----------



## loveglitzer

pennypie said:


> I'd start a new thread but don't have the privilege - hope it's okay to ask a question here!
> 
> I'm moving away and my mom wants to get us little matching LV gifts - does anyone have any favorites under $300? I'd love to hear what people love!


Mini pochette would be my first option, BOLT keyring or pochette extender in silver or gold ... Big LVoe!
Or zippy coin purse. An Agenda pm to make notes to phone each other .... 

All the best to you and I love the Idea!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pennypie said:


> I'd start a new thread but don't have the privilege - hope it's okay to ask a question here!
> 
> I'm moving away and my mom wants to get us little matching LV gifts - does anyone have any favorites under $300? I'd love to hear what people love!



A cles/key pouch or for a little more a cosmetic pouch? I agree,  A keep it bracelet would be a great matching gift!


----------



## Lolaberry

pennypie said:


> I'd start a new thread but don't have the privilege - hope it's okay to ask a question here!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving away and my mom wants to get us little matching LV gifts - does anyone have any favorites under $300? I'd love to hear what people love!







Here's my mini pochette it really is the cutest most useful thing in my collection! I put keys money phone lipgloss in and ready to go, or use ur as a makeup bag in my bags  I also have it in mono 


Or maybe a cles  xx


----------



## peachy pink

pennypie said:


> I'd start a new thread but don't have the privilege - hope it's okay to ask a question here!
> 
> I'm moving away and my mom wants to get us little matching LV gifts - does anyone have any favorites under $300? I'd love to hear what people love!



mini pochettes are my new lvoe!


----------



## peachy pink

Sorry I can't help you with your keepall-issue, I got my first LV in 2010 

But I would like to get some feedback guys 

My beloved bf has his birthday coming up next month and I decided to get plane tickets to London for a long weekend next year. Prices are moderate since we are from Germany. We spent a weekend there last month and it was absolutely lovely.
But I don't just want to give him the tickets because as soon as we're back there's nothing "in substance" to remind him of this birthday gift anymore - so I kept thinking to get him something small in addition, and LV is always a good idea  
As you all probably know there are the travel guides. And the "fun fact" is that 4 years ago when we got together he got the travel guide for NYC as a big vacation was on back then. Now I'm thinking to get the one for London just as a nice "on top" thingy ... do you think it's a good idea?


----------



## pennypie

Thanks for the advice everyone! We're leaning towards the Cles - something small we can carry all the time, and know the other has the same! Thanks again, and love the pictures!


----------



## jmlily

Does anyone have any input between the Trivoli GM and Tuileries??  I can't decide between the two which to purchase and since I live 4 hrs from the closest LV store I can't just run over to try on/see in person.  I want a shoulder bag that is comfortable for every day use.  I have owned 3 LV bags years ago and either sold them or returned because I was disappointed - Damier Speedy 25 (too small and hated a bag I couldn't put over my shoulder), Poppincourt Haut (too stiff/structured) and Neverfull (hated the open top without a zipper, can't tell you how many times my stuff fell out).  I really want a perfect LV bag that I will love and use for years.  The Trivoli shape is exactly what I am looking for but I'm worried the rolled handles will be too bulky and slip off my shoulder.  The Tuileries looks like a great shape, not too structured and roomy, but it seems like a new bag and not many are posting about it yet and I haven't seen any modeling pictures.  Thanks for any input!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jmlily said:


> Does anyone have any input between the Trivoli GM and Tuileries??  I can't decide between the two which to purchase and since I live 4 hrs from the closest LV store I can't just run over to try on/see in person.  I want a shoulder bag that is comfortable for every day use.  I have owned 3 LV bags years ago and either sold them or returned because I was disappointed - Damier Speedy 25 (too small and hated a bag I couldn't put over my shoulder), Poppincourt Haut (too stiff/structured) and Neverfull (hated the open top without a zipper, can't tell you how many times my stuff fell out).  I really want a perfect LV bag that I will love and use for years.  The Trivoli shape is exactly what I am looking for but I'm worried the rolled handles will be too bulky and slip off my shoulder.  The Tuileries looks like a great shape, not too structured and roomy, but it seems like a new bag and not many are posting about it yet and I haven't seen any modeling pictures.  Thanks for any input!



Hi! I don't have the Tuileries but I do have the Tivoli GM...its a structured bag that can be a little heavy when you put a lot of items in it...I have the popincourt Haut and would say they are structured about the same.....there is a reveal where someone took a comparison pic with a delightful pm....there was a another reveal thread where she did mod pics...I think probably for an everyday bag the Tuileries is a better choice especially if you do not like very structured bags....the Tuileries seems more like a hobo style bag to me....


----------



## jmlily

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Hi! I don't have the Tuileries but I do have the Tivoli GM...its a structured bag that can be a little heavy when you put a lot of items in it...I have the popincourt Haut and would say they are structured about the same.....there is a reveal where someone took a comparison pic with a delightful pm....there was a another reveal thread where she did mod pics...I think probably for an everyday bag the Tuileries is a better choice especially if you do not like very structured bags....the Tuileries seems more like a hobo style bag to me....


Thank you so much!  I was leaning toward the Tuileries for every day use but really, really love the arched opening and style of the Trivoli.  I definitely don't want something too heavy and structured.  That helps alot


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jmlily said:


> Thank you so much!  I was leaning toward the Tuileries for every day use but really, really love the arched opening and style of the Trivoli.  I definitely don't want something too heavy and structured.  That helps alot



You're welcome!!..Since it's structured, it's going to stick out a little under the arm, if that makes sense? I don't know if you could compare the Tuileries to the Sully or delightful but I have both those bags the they are very comfortable to wear,  not as bulky when wearing on the shoulder....the sully and totally might be other options to look at for an everyday bag with a zipper top.. there is the Tuileries thread in the clubhouse you can check out as well..maybe ask how they are liking the bag and to post mod pics..


----------



## bagsgalore123

Hi, I was wondering of anyone could help me. Not sure why I don't have permission to post a new thread?

I currently have a Cabas mezzo (mono), a speedy B (mono), Eva (mono) and some wallets (mono)

I just bought a speedy B (DE) MIF. Is this rare to find? I am feeling guilty having two speedy Bs and can't decide if I should return it and save the $ towards something else that may come out instead. I feel I spent too much with the price increases...

Is the canvas too popular now?

Will they give me a hard time to return if so as I noticed that the buckle that connects has minor scratches once I got home. I know they can be picky and this was the last one they had in stock.

Thank you


----------



## ohdrew

Hello everyone! New member here but an old-time LV fan! Just wanted to ask on how I can start a new thread? I've been checking the forums for guidance (and of course, to drool over those lovely LV pieces/purchases everyone has/had!!) but haven't really posted anything. So today, I purchased something special to me and wanted to do a reveal! I did a quick search and ran through old threads but couldn't find an answer. Hope my question isn't too much and I look forward on being a great addition to this forum!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ohdrew said:


> Hello everyone! New member here but an old-time LV fan! Just wanted to ask on how I can start a new thread? I've been checking the forums for guidance (and of course, to drool over those lovely LV pieces/purchases everyone has/had!!) but haven't really posted anything. So today, I purchased something special to me and wanted to do a reveal! I did a quick search and ran through old threads but couldn't find an answer. Hope my question isn't too much and I look forward on being a great addition to this forum!



I'm not sure what the requirements are for a new member but you can click on the blue button where it says start a new thread and see if it works...can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## ohdrew

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I'm not sure what the requirements are for a new member but you can click on the blue button where it says start a new thread and see if it works...can't wait to see what you got!


Thanks. I tried but it says i lack certain privileges. I also couldn't PM any admin or anyone for that matter. I would love to post it on the purchase thread but I think this piece deserves a reveal first.


----------



## fyn72

ohdrew said:


> Thanks. I tried but it says i lack certain privileges. I also couldn't PM any admin or anyone for that matter. I would love to post it on the purchase thread but I think this piece deserves a reveal first.




Try quoting on a few people posts, after a certain amount you'll be able to join


----------



## ohdrew

fyn72 said:


> Try quoting on a few people posts, after a certain amount you'll be able to join


That's what i actually did. Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Mhen016

clouboutin1 said:


> Hi everyone I've ventured over from the christian-louboutin part of the forum after purchasing a Lv bag for my partner. It is a Alma monogram but doesn't seem to have the lock and key I've looked on the Internet and forum and have seen the Lv locks have a 3 digit number, is there a specific number lock for the bag?? Thanks in advance.


Did you buy it brand new? It should come with a set of padlock and keys. No particular 3digit code on the padlock in every model. I hope you got already.


----------



## Mhen016

Sorry, no specific number for it. but it does come with a 3digit number


----------



## Shopanonymous1

Which color do you prefer? I'm torn between coquelicot ( left) and carmine (right) !


----------



## loveglitzer

Shopanonymous1 said:


> View attachment 2732453
> 
> 
> Which color do you prefer? I'm torn between coquelicot ( left) and carmine (right) !


Both  .... Sorry no help, I know.


----------



## Shopanonymous1

loveglitzer said:


> Both  .... Sorry no help, I know.




Lol if I could buy both, I would!


----------



## sb1212

Left side!!


----------



## LitGeek

Shopanonymous1 said:


> View attachment 2732453
> 
> 
> Which color do you prefer? I'm torn between coquelicot ( left) and carmine (right) !


Coquelicot!


----------



## Elise.J

Shopanonymous1 said:


> View attachment 2732453
> 
> 
> Which color do you prefer? I'm torn between coquelicot ( left) and carmine (right) !




Carmine


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shopanonymous1 said:


> View attachment 2732453
> 
> 
> Which color do you prefer? I'm torn between coquelicot ( left) and carmine (right) !



Carmine!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

clouboutin1 said:


> Hi everyone I've ventured over from the christian-louboutin part of the forum after purchasing a Lv bag for my partner. It is a Alma monogram but doesn't seem to have the lock and key I've looked on the Internet and forum and have seen the Lv locks have a 3 digit number, is there a specific number lock for the bag?? Thanks in advance.


 

You will need to take the bag to your nearest LV Store, as there are different size Padlocks for different LV items. Some Padlocks are small others big, and some are specific to certain LV items.


----------



## Shopanonymous1

Thanks everyone!  I ended up going with Carmine since it will be discontinued soon.  Coquelicot will have to wait until I have a bigger budget.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Hey all 

When is the new version speedy coming out?


----------



## LitGeek

Jordyaddict said:


> Hey all
> 
> When is the new version speedy coming out?


I have read the release will be sometime in October on one of the threads here...


----------



## Jordyaddict

LitGeek said:


> I have read the release will be sometime in October on one of the threads here...



Thank You.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Do you guys know if it's possible to buy some blank paper insert for an LV pm calendar? I rarely use mine as I have my iCal now, but I figured it would be perfect as a notebook instead!


----------



## LitGeek

COPENHAGEN said:


> Do you guys know if it's possible to buy some blank paper insert for an LV pm calendar? I rarely use mine as I have my iCal now, but I figured it would be perfect as a notebook instead!


Filofax pocket size fits.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

LitGeek said:


> Filofax pocket size fits.


That's right, I totally forgot Filofax. Will go check if I can find some blank inserts in my local store. Thank you


----------



## mystique_nyc

hey guys - just wanted to get an opinion.

i am newly obsessed with the louis vuitton french purse wallet, but can't decide between the damier ebene or azur! i have 3 LV wallets already - 2 in the monogram and 1 in the ebene, so i really want to get one in the azur, but really worried about how dirty it might get.

any thoughts?? thanks!


----------



## peachy pink

Go for it, especially if you switch sometimes! I dont find my Azur pieces sensitive and i am not careful at all


----------



## LVPat

Completely random, I couldn't start a thread but does LV have a policy on how much you buy in one transaction?

I was in the Sydney Maison today, advised an SA (not my regular) that I was in there to purchase two Keepall 45s (damier graphite and azur), a Favourite PM, 6 key holder and a Steeve laptop bag. I was told that I could not do this and that I could only purchase a few pieces and come back another day :-/

I had ID to prove that I was using my card as well! So I just walked out.


----------



## nat20

LVPat said:


> Completely random, I couldn't start a thread but does LV have a policy on how much you buy in one transaction?
> 
> I was in the Sydney Maison today, advised an SA (not my regular) that I was in there to purchase two Keepall 45s (damier graphite and azur), a Favourite PM, 6 key holder and a Steeve laptop bag. I was told that I could not do this and that I could only purchase a few pieces and come back another day :-/
> 
> I had ID to prove that I was using my card as well! So I just walked out.


I have never heard of that! I m from Toronto Ontario CA and the more you buy the nicer they are to you LOL 

I've bought 4 items in 1 time 5 months ago and they even asked if i liked to buy more 

I guess the SA was to lazy to wrap it maybe  mostly all SA's from LV have serious attitudes or problems


----------



## cindyx

Congrats! That's a beautiful color!




Shopanonymous1 said:


> Thanks everyone!  I ended up going with Carmine since it will be discontinued soon.  Coquelicot will have to wait until I have a bigger budget.


----------



## LVPat

nat20 said:


> I have never heard of that! I m from Toronto Ontario CA and the more you buy the nicer they are to you LOL
> 
> I've bought 4 items in 1 time 5 months ago and they even asked if i liked to buy more
> 
> I guess the SA was to lazy to wrap it maybe  mostly all SA's from LV have serious attitudes or problems



Yeah I thought it was weird.

My parents went in there a couple of weeks ago and spent A LOT of money on a couple of items, no questions asked. Got offered a glass of champagne while they waited and were invited to browse for more items.

Maybe it happened to me because I was wearing track pants, sneakers and a t shirt


----------



## Shopanonymous1

cindyx said:


> Congrats! That's a beautiful color!




Thanks!


----------



## Katie2324

Hello to everyone!
I need help...
I'm thinking about purchasing my first LV handbag which would be speedy 30 or 35 ( depending which one looks better on me) in Damier Ebene with the strap (bandouliere).
The reason why I chose this print is that it would be fine when raining or snowing (well, I hope), but to be honest I'd prefer monogram...but that would be my every day bag and for traveling probably too...
The only thing that stops me is that I've read some many bad reviews ...that it's not wort the money, that the hardware is poor (which to be honest doesn't seem that way when I look at the pics or watch a youtube in HD lol), that the canvas got cracked in 1 year. I'm absolutely in love with this bag, but 1500$ is a lot of money (for me of course), I do understand that it's not the most expensive bag ever, but for me it's not a cheap one. So I want a good quality that would last me not less than 5 years. 
Ladies who own this bag, can you please review this bag and let me know what can go wrong else or maybe your bag is absolutely fine after at least 1 year of use?


----------



## LVMom07

Jordyaddict said:


> Hey all
> 
> When is the new version speedy coming out?


 My SA told me her books say October 3rd is the launch date


----------



## SusanBrianna07

Anyone know when the price increase will happen?


----------



## miss_chiff

Hi Katie...welcome! I think you may have a better chance of responses posting in the clubhouse, link below...
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-speedy-b-2011-model-club-679537-236.html


----------



## rgong202

Can anyone spot this bag for me? Thanks a lot!http://www.ebay.com/itm/301266610222?redirect=mobile
I can't tell it is authentic but it looks real.


----------



## mystique_nyc

hi guys - wanted your thoughts on this.

i just bought a wallet off of ebay (got it authenticated et al), and it arrived today. while it def looks authentic and beautiful, i noticed it is slightly smaller than the same wallet i saw it store. i know this one i bought is a few years old. is that possible? same style, same wallet, but slightly different size?

thanks!


----------



## simplyhappy

I remember reading on the forum someone buying an item in store but they didn't get a box. This happened to me this week with a cosmetic pouch.  The SA said they didn't have a box small enough. Has this happened to anyone else?  Would another store give me a box if I explain the situation? 

I tried to contact customer service but may try getting on online chat tomorrow. Hoping they would just mail me one instead of having to go into another store.


----------



## evushka

I usually don t take boxes but after buying last few bags they didn t even offer me a box, they just put it in the dust bag!


----------



## simplyhappy

evushka said:


> I usually don t take boxes but after buying last few bags they didn t even offer me a box, they just put it in the dust bag!



OK thanks.  Now I recall seeing a customer refuse a box when the SA asked.  I think they were travelers too and it would've been too big.


----------



## nat20

please help me decide ... just got the denim shawl and favorite in MM mono (also added the strap) 

I tried on the Epi Louise and its been on my mind... what should I do?? please help?!


----------



## nat20

I have a lot of canvas and I already have a favourite in DA and eva in DE and 2 speedy's DE, DA and Neverfull Mono... Im so torn I have no idea what to do


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nat20 said:


> I have a lot of canvas and I already have a favourite in DA and eva in DE and 2 speedy's DE, DA and Neverfull Mono... Im so torn I have no idea what to do



I love the epi Louis, I think its a beautiful bag......


----------



## simplyhappy

Ohh I think both would be beautiful.  Your action photo looks very pretty! The crossbody styles are similar so just depends on whether you want mono, or Epi for double the price. Sounds like you are missing a pure black colored purse in your collection though.


----------



## nat20

thank you guys solo much !!!! you are right !!! ahhh this is gonna be harder than I thought


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nat20 said:


> thank you guys solo much !!!! you are right !!! ahhh this is gonna be harder than I thought



Are you thinking about returning the mono favorite for the epi louise?


----------



## nat20

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are you thinking about returning the mono favorite for the epi louise?




I decided that because I want an everyday bag that the mono is more versatile and I wouldn't feel that with the beauty of the Louise I wouldn't wear her much ... Be to scared to scratch her lol


----------



## bakeacookie

Hello! 

Quick Q: does anyone know how much replacement locks and keys are?


----------



## Tamie

Hi!
I've been thinking of getting a luggage tag for my speedy 25 and neverfull mm. I called my local store to place an order for the small ebene luggage tag. The SA told me LV does not make small luggage tags. Umm? Is this true? I swear I've seen a lot of pictures on here of small luggage tags. Or am I wrong and that there's only one size and I just ordered it wrong?! I don't know. Can someone help me?


----------



## momof3boyz

bakeacookie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Quick Q: does anyone know how much replacement locks and keys are?



I got one two years ago and it was 30$. Not sure if they went up though from the recent twice a year price increases.


----------



## momof3boyz

nat20 said:


> please help me decide ... just got the denim shawl and favorite in MM mono (also added the strap)
> 
> I tried on the Epi Louise and its been on my mind... what should I do?? please help?!



Gosh !! The Epi Louise is sooo pretty. But , honestly, decide which one you will use more ? IMO the favorite can be both dressy and casual. The Louise seems pretty dressy to me. So it all depends n what do you need  .?


----------



## nat20

momof3boyz said:


> Gosh !! The Epi Louise is sooo pretty. But , honestly, decide which one you will use more ? IMO the favorite can be both dressy and casual. The Louise seems pretty dressy to me. So it all depends n what do you need  .?




You are so right! That was exactly what I was thinking! And I decided to keep her.  !! Much more useful


----------



## Toby93

Tamie said:


> Hi!
> I've been thinking of getting a luggage tag for my speedy 25 and neverfull mm. I called my local store to place an order for the small ebene luggage tag. The SA told me LV does not make small luggage tags. Umm? Is this true? I swear I've seen a lot of pictures on here of small luggage tags. Or am I wrong and that there's only one size and I just ordered it wrong?! I don't know. Can someone help me?



I'm pretty sure there are two sizes - I purchased the smaller one this summer.  It was $59.


----------



## momof3boyz

nat20 said:


> You are so right! That was exactly what I was thinking! And I decided to keep her.  !! Much more useful



Great choice !!! You could always get the Louise down the road .  Is the Favorite your first LV  bag ?


----------



## nat20

momof3boyz said:


> Great choice !!! You could always get the Louise down the road .  Is the Favorite your first LV  bag ?





That's true! 

Nope lol I have 2 speedys, 1 neverfull, now 2 favorites , Eva clutch, Emilie wallet, multicolour cles, and an old saumer 30 and 2 damier cles


----------



## Tamie

Toby93 said:


> I'm pretty sure there are two sizes - I purchased the smaller one this summer.  It was $59.




Yeah I thought so too...a small and a regular size . I have photos of the small ones that I will take with me to the store and have them try again. The SA must've been mistaken. I'll try a different SA. Thank you for your reply


----------



## momof3boyz

nat20 said:


> That's true!
> 
> Nope lol I have 2 speedys, 1 neverfull, now 2 favorites , Eva clutch, Emilie wallet, multicolour cles, and an old saumer 30 and 2 damier cles



Wow!! Great collection   I am looking into getting a new version mono speedy as soon as my store gets one in . Do you carry your speedys often ?


----------



## LVie

Hi everyone.sorry cant create separate post due to issue in log-in. I need help to check if what i'll buy tomorrow via meet-up in glorietta lv store is really authentic.syempre i dont want to be embarassed that i am buying a fake lv alma.i am concerned of the prints on the lower part of the bag.the rest feels real though.omg! How can i post the pic.there's no button to click for attachment.another concern..hayzt! Hope anyone could help


----------



## Fijigal

Tamie said:


> Yeah I thought so too...a small and a regular size . I have photos of the small ones that I will take with me to the store and have them try again. The SA must've been mistaken. I'll try a different SA. Thank you for your reply


You know I was told the same thing about the ebene small luggage tag by a SA here in Vancouver Holt Renfrew but when I went to the Hotel Van location, the SA said they do have it and did I want to order one. I did and got it heat stamped. It's now ready for pick-up..yay!


----------



## sb1212

Fijigal said:


> You know I was told the same thing about the ebene small luggage tag by a SA here in Vancouver Holt Renfrew but when I went to the Hotel Van location, the SA said they do have it and did I want to order one. I did and got it heat stamped. It's now ready for pick-up..yay!




I would love to get a small one ...i wonder how well the small would look on a speedy 25


----------



## peachy pink

sb1212 said:


> I would love to get a small one ...i wonder how well the small would look on a speedy 25


 it looks lovely, seen in my avatar


----------



## shoe_shopper21

Hello lovely ladies! I'm in the market to buy a pre-loved LV Totally MM (maybe a PM) for my birthday and I've been shopping around a lot of online designer consignment store like Malleries and Yoogi's Closet (no eBay- too risky) and my question is, more than a few times I've come across color discrepancies on the inside of the bag. 

For example compare this:
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ote-bag-i-165496-s-2808.html?images=true#img5 

with this interior: 
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/louis-vuitton-monogram-canvas-totally-mm-bag-40227.html

Can someone explain the discrepancies? They're so totally different! I'm researching the market because I definitely don't want to end up with a fake (yuck!).


----------



## peachy pink

The Malleries looks different because the pictures color is much cooler. YOu will notice by looking at the monogram canvas! it looks a lot "cooler" than the other pics (nr. 6). in nr 8 the interior is not so much gray but brown-ish


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

shoe_shopper21 said:


> Hello lovely ladies! I'm in the market to buy a pre-loved LV Totally MM (maybe a PM) for my birthday and I've been shopping around a lot of online designer consignment store like Malleries and Yoogi's Closet (no eBay- too risky) and my question is, more than a few times I've come across color discrepancies on the inside of the bag.
> 
> For example compare this:
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ote-bag-i-165496-s-2808.html?images=true#img5
> 
> with this interior:
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/louis-vuitton-monogram-canvas-totally-mm-bag-40227.html
> 
> Can someone explain the discrepancies? They're so totally different! I'm researching the market because I definitely don't want to end up with a fake (yuck!).


 

Hello! - If you would like an Authentication you can post in the ATLV Thread. As for you question, it depends on lighting, monitor settings and even the type of Camera used. Different lighting will show what looks to be different interior, when in actual fact it's not. I hope this helps.


----------



## shoe_shopper21

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Hello! - If you would like an Authentication you can post in the ATLV Thread. As for you question, it depends on lighting, monitor settings and even the type of Camera used. Different lighting will show what looks to be different interior, when in actual fact it's not. I hope this helps.


Ahhh ok! That's what I figured, too. Thank you so much, ladies! I just have to find the right one but I definitely won't be buying one without getting it authenticated first!


----------



## cavalier1

Tigistylist said:


> WOOHOO! Wondered why this sub forum didn't have a chat. Hello lovely ladies!


30.35 is too big.  I have a 30 DE and a 30 empriente.  I now have the opportunity to get a 30 DA made in France!!!!  Should I just go ahead and get it.  This was the only one I could find made in Franceall the rest made in USA


----------



## peachy pink

cavalier1 said:


> 30.35 is too big.  I have a 30 DE and a 30 empriente.  I now have the opportunity to get a 30 DA made in France!!!!  Should I just go ahead and get it.  This was the only one I could find made in Franceall the rest made in USA



if it matters to you you should!



I posted this in the other thread, too, but I didnt get any replies, so I am trying here as I dont want to show off counterfeit products!

I'm here with a shawl question. I wish I could provide Codes etc but theres nothing like this on there.
Have wondered about this for quite some time- I didnt buy it. Did LV ever make a shawl like this?

Thank you so much for your time and input!





the Logos





both sides



[


----------



## _meme_

peachy pink said:


> if it matters to you you should!
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this in the other thread, too, but I didnt get any replies, so I am trying here as I dont want to show off counterfeit products!
> 
> I'm here with a shawl question. I wish I could provide Codes etc but theres nothing like this on there.
> Have wondered about this for quite some time- I didnt buy it. Did LV ever make a shawl like this?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Logos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both sides
> 
> 
> 
> [


Try to post in the "identify this LV" thread
I wish I could help you but I have no idea...


----------



## OnlyOne

LVMom07 said:


> My SA told me her books say October 3rd is the launch date


ok, i guess i'm out of it....what NEW speedy?!? like new colors or different material?


----------



## peachy pink

_meme_ said:


> Try to post in the "identify this LV" thread
> I wish I could help you but I have no idea...



Thanks, I'll do so


----------



## simplyhappy

Hi all! Hoping to get your expertise feedback here!  My hubby's small wallet looks like this now (see photo). Bought in 2009 and used daily for 3 years. Is this wear & tear normal for LV slg's?

He's not particularly rough on it, just the typical use in pants pocket. The white stitching is all undone from taking out cards over and over. Then, the bottom picture shows the glazing on the corners worn off, and pretty much all over. 

I'm just surprised by how it looks now. I know you can get items repaired, but not sure the cost would be worth paying on such a small wallet. I've always taken care for my own LV items and now a little scared to over-use my LV's because I want them to last 10+ years!


----------



## peachy pink

simplyhappy said:


> Hi all! Hoping to get your expertise feedback here!  My hubby's small wallet looks like this now (see photo). Bought in 2009 and used daily for 3 years. Is this wear & tear normal for LV slg's?
> 
> He's not particularly rough on it, just the typical use in pants pocket. The white stitching is all undone from taking out cards over and over. Then, the bottom picture shows the glazing on the corners worn off, and pretty much all over.
> 
> I'm just surprised by how it looks now. I know you can get items repaired, but not sure the cost would be worth paying on such a small wallet. I've always taken care for my own LV items and now a little scared to over-use my LV's because I want them to last 10+ years!
> 
> View attachment 2752578



Hey you, ... I'd say no.

We have a similar card holder, the small one without the flap.
It is from .. maybe 2011? and we started using it more and more in 2012 especially on trips when we didnt take the whole wallet, and by the end of 2012 the dbf took it over completely and is not careful at all, "article of daily use" he would say- and it looks NOTHING like yours! I just took some pics with my phone real quick, but I hope it helps you to figure things out:

Slightly used at the edges




Nothing really here




Again nothing ...




ANd usually its pretty stuffed, 4 different kinds of cards, passport, little cash, ...


----------



## simplyhappy

peachy pink said:


> Hey you, ... I'd say no.
> 
> We have a similar card holder, the small one without the flap.
> It is from .. maybe 2011? and we started using it more and more in 2012 especially on trips when we didnt take the whole wallet, and by the end of 2012 the dbf took it over completely and is not careful at all, "article of daily use" he would say- and it looks NOTHING like yours! I just took some pics with my phone real quick, but I hope it helps you to figure things out:
> 
> ANd usually its pretty stuffed, 4 different kinds of cards, passport, little cash, ...



Oh wow, yours looks so new! I'm perplexed why his is so tattered  lol! I would ask him, what are you doing to your wallet?! haha

thanks for sharing your pics, it helps to see others!


----------



## peachy pink

simplyhappy said:


> Oh wow, yours looks so new! I'm perplexed why his is so tattered  lol! I would ask him, what are you doing to your wallet?! haha
> 
> thanks for sharing your pics, it helps to see others!



haha yes, but the dear boyfriend is not careful at all with his things and it still looks quite good, so i dont know, maybe it was just bad luck with yours?


----------



## LVk8

I would also say no bc I have a business card holder that is 10+ years old and only has some side scuffing & little tiny loose threads which I'd put in the "normal wear & tear" category.  I fully admit to over stuffing this little guy, def in the market for a ZCW




Yours looks like it's fraying really terribly 

It's prob worth taking into LV & finding out I what it costs to repair.  $50 to fix vs $250+ for a new one


----------



## simplyhappy

LVk8 said:


> I would also say no bc I have a business card holder that is 10+ years old and only has some side scuffing & little tiny loose threads which I'd put in the "normal wear & tear" category.  I fully admit to over stuffing this little guy, def in the market for a ZCW
> 
> 
> Yours looks like it's fraying really terribly
> 
> It's prob worth taking into LV & finding out I what it costs to repair.  $50 to fix vs $250+ for a new one




Yes I think I will take it in to ask. I'm curious if this is a malfunction on the construction of this wallet then? Everyone else's seems to look pretty good still. I doubt they'd admit to it or replace it for free, so I'm sure to walk out of there with a repair estimate. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## SarahMac

Not sure if this is a good place to ask, but: I just bought my first LV and can already imagine the comments and questions from friends and family like "how much did it cost" or "why would you spend that much on a bag" etc etc. I'm sure I'm not the only one not looking forward to that kind of judgement. How did you all react to it? For price questions I will just say it was a present from my husband.


----------



## Always New LV

"How much does it cost?"
"Too much!"
"Why would you spend so much for a bag?"
"I have this thing about purse!"
"......."


----------



## Baglady777

Just curious- do you save the boxes from your lv purchases? I know that we shouldn't store bags in the boxes - just the dust bags. Is there any reason to keep the boxes?


----------



## zeronohiya

Baglady777 said:


> Just curious- do you save the boxes from your lv purchases? I know that we shouldn't store bags in the boxes - just the dust bags. Is there any reason to keep the boxes?




I do! I just love the brown boxes!!!


No Ordinary Love


----------



## Zoielee

It's fantastic! Enjoy!


----------



## LVMom07

OnlyOne said:


> ok, i guess i'm out of it....what NEW speedy?!? like new colors or different material?



Oh i am very sorry , i should of been more specific. It's the same speedy. LV  just made some minor changes . Like the chaps have a padding on the under side, the inside pocket is lined, and the zipper pull has the vachetta on both sides. Thats it. Very slight details. No new colors or patterns   .  Sorry for the confusion


----------



## LVie

Hi everyone! I just got my preloved speedy and it doesnt come with a key.i want to know if the store can open the attached lock for me,will they give me a copy for free or if i will have to pay for it,how much could it be?i am located in the philippines.


----------



## simplyhappy

simplyhappy said:


> Hi all! Hoping to get your expertise feedback here!  My hubby's small wallet looks like this now (see photo). Bought in 2009 and used daily for 3 years. Is this wear & tear normal for LV slg's?
> ...
> 
> View attachment 2752578



Hi, just returning to give an update status on this sad used wallet. I talked to an SA today and also got a 2nd opinion from their "repair specialist". They both said this: the condition looks to be normal wear and tear, that it was probably over-packed, and that it was dried out. The outside canvas has a tear near the edge, which I didn't notice beforehand, and they explained that once the canvas is torn, you can't have it repaired or refurbished (glazed) because it could just make it worse. So in the end, no repairs either for free or paid for. I asked for a price estimate if it weren't torn and it depends of course on what the item needs, but she threw out $200, which is much more than I would pay to repair this wallet, and hesitate for a handbag.

What I didn't necessarily agree with is that we over stuffed it. This wallet has multiple slots for cards, ID, receipts/bills, and Yes, they were all filled, but not overly so. They both kept examining it and closing the wallet and it doesn't lay flat closed completely, which indicated to them that it was over stuffed. And, to their point that it was "dried out", I asked what I could do to prevent that, she said not to leave it in your pants pocket (regardless if you put it in your front or back pocket for men) because body heat can dry it out. Don't leave it in the car or near heat, just be sure to handle it and use it (I guess moisture from your hands is good). I asked if I can condition it, and she said not the outside canvas, but I could do the inside leather.

Sorry for the lengthy follow-up, but wanted to share my repair inquiry. I understand this is wear and tear, and I guess using it daily for over 3 years does this, no matter what designer brand it is! His previous Tumi wallet crapped out even sooner and now he's using a Coach leather wallet, so hopefully that lasts better!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Why do preloved LV key pouches sell so high? Am I looking in the wrong place or do they just have a good resale value? They are all really close to the original price which I don't really understand.


----------



## JA_UK

SarahMac said:


> Not sure if this is a good place to ask, but: I just bought my first LV and can already imagine the comments and questions from friends and family like "how much did it cost" or "why would you spend that much on a bag" etc etc. I'm sure I'm not the only one not looking forward to that kind of judgement. How did you all react to it? For price questions I will just say it was a present from my husband.



I'm quite forthright and if friends or family asked me I would reply 'you pay my bills?' As long as you can justify the cost to yourself it's nobody's business but yours how you spend your money...


----------



## DaisyDD

LVie said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my preloved speedy and it doesnt come with a key.i want to know if the store can open the attached lock for me,will they give me a copy for free or if i will have to pay for it,how much could it be?i am located in the philippines.


I had a lock with no key once and I was able to pick the lock.  You will probably have to pay to get a new lock and key set.


----------



## JA_UK

LVie said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my preloved speedy and it doesnt come with a key.i want to know if the store can open the attached lock for me,will they give me a copy for free or if i will have to pay for it,how much could it be?i am located in the philippines.



I remember having a damaged padlock and when I went to the store with the bag they just gave me a new one and I didn't have to pay. I'd expect them to be able to remove the padlock for you. Can you get to a store? You'd be better off going in person rather than calling CS.  Hth x


----------



## madforhandbags

SarahMac said:


> Not sure if this is a good place to ask, but: I just bought my first LV and can already imagine the comments and questions from friends and family like "how much did it cost" or "why would you spend that much on a bag" etc etc. I'm sure I'm not the only one not looking forward to that kind of judgement. How did you all react to it? For price questions I will just say it was a present from my husband.



I've been caught off guard with those questions, and now I just respond with, "If you have to ask, you don't need to know."  As to questions about spending that much money on a bag--and just yesterday I was asked that yet again--I just say that everyone spends money on something, why not bags? ....then I walk away or change the subject.  

It's nobody's business and rude to ask those questions, imo.  The exception being, of course, among us tpfer's.


----------



## peachy pink

madforhandbags said:


> It's nobody's business and rude to ask those questions, imo.  The exception being, of course, among us tpfer's.


 Yees, it totally depends on what they intend by asking. Do they ask because they like it and want to spend XY $ / ? Are they simply curious? Or do they try to offend and start acting insulting? It is a huge difference.


----------



## madforhandbags

peachy pink said:


> Yees, it totally depends on what they intend by asking. Do they ask because they like it and want to spend XY $ / ? Are they simply curious? Or do they try to offend and start acting insulting? It is a huge difference.



I am referring to people who are asking in an insulting or degrading fashion.  If someone asks because they are interested in buying a bag like mine, I would tell them everything they wanted to know.  It's not hard to tell the difference as to why someone is asking.  

I was having lunch Tuesday with a person who has slung barbs at me for a long time about my handbags, and she started in again at lunch saying in a very condescending tone of voice, "Well, just how much did you pay for THAT bag?  Do you know what all you could have done with the money you've spent on expensive handbags", and so on, the same thing she has said over and over throughout the time I have known her.  THAT'S the type person I'm talking about.


----------



## peachy pink

madforhandbags said:


> I am referring to people who are asking in an insulting or degrading fashion.  If someone asks because they are interested in buying a bag like mine, I would tell them everything they wanted to know.  It's not hard to tell the difference as to why someone is asking.
> 
> I was having lunch Tuesday with a person who has slung barbs at me for a long time about my handbags, and she started in again at lunch saying in a very condescending tone of voice, "Well, just how much did you pay for THAT bag?  Do you know what all you could have done with the money you've spent on expensive handbags", and so on, the same thing she has said over and over throughout the time I have known her.  THAT'S the type person I'm talking about.



totally agreed!!!


----------



## DaisyDD

sayakayumi said:


> Hi DaisyDD, congrats on your Speedy! what size and print did you get?  check out the Clubhouse and post pics on the Speedy thread if you get a chance...
> 
> Sorry your sister was mean, don't let her ruin your happiness! Tell her your bag is not fake and to shut up already! <--- ok maybe find a nicer way to say that, but defend yourself and don't let anyone put you down or steal your joy...
> 
> Enjoy your pretty bag and welcome to tpf


Thanks!!!!   Just figured out how to see responses to my posts!!!!!  I got a speedy 30 and I LOVE IT... although I have to say...checking the weather to see if rain is coming still cracks me up!!!


----------



## DooneyNewbie

Hey guys! I'm thinking about ordering my first Louis Vuitton bag tomorrow as birthday gift to myself (30th)...is Fashionphile a reputable company with authentic LV bags?


----------



## CornishMon

DooneyNewbie said:


> Hey guys! I'm thinking about ordering my first Louis Vuitton bag tomorrow as birthday gift to myself (30th)...is Fashionphile a reputable company with authentic LV bags?




Yes they are its where I sell my bags.  And happy birthday!


Be blessed,
MoNikki

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mystique_nyc

hi guys - i'm in a bit of a dilemma. i recently purchased an LV french purse in damier ebene, and i simply love that wallet style. i had initially wanted it in the azur, but settled on the ebene due to fear of it getting dirty. but i love the wallet so much that i am thinking of buying it in the azur as well. is this crazy?? should i do it?


----------



## LVie

Thanks, this helps a lot.


----------



## CornishMon

mystique_nyc said:


> hi guys - i'm in a bit of a dilemma. i recently purchased an LV french purse in damier ebene, and i simply love that wallet style. i had initially wanted it in the azur, but settled on the ebene due to fear of it getting dirty. but i love the wallet so much that i am thinking of buying it in the azur as well. is this crazy?? should i do it?




Not at all!  If you really like it buy it in a different print.  All for that.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## via_amanda

Hi! I have had the Louis Vuitton Favorite bag in Damier since July 2014. Today, I wanted to carry it as a clutch for an event and I unhooked the gold chain, but when I tried to hook it to the other end it wouldn't hook anymore! Has anyone had this problem? This is my first time I tried to unhook it and it just fell apart, it made me feel really disappointed that Louis Vuitton would sell me a product that doesn't seem very well made. Should I take it back to where I got it from? If I do, will they most likely replace the gold chain or replace my favorite purse? Any help please. Thank you so much!


----------



## Akitamama

Hello everyone! I am looking to purchase my first (and only for a good while) LV bag and am looking for advice. It will be my everyday bag and I am torn between mono or de. I am also trying to decide between the totally mm or speedy 30 b.

Any advice is truly appreciated.


----------



## CornishMon

Akitamama said:


> Hello everyone! I am looking to purchase my first (and only for a good while) LV bag and am looking for advice. It will be my everyday bag and I am torn between mono or de. I am also trying to decide between the totally mm or speedy 30 b.
> 
> Any advice is truly appreciated.




Totally MM much more practical a bag for every day use in my opinion DE more so the Mono.  You really should go to the boutique and compare the bags side by side.


Be blessed,
MoNikki

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cat1967

I would go for the Speedy B.  First of all you can hold it three ways, over the shoulder, cross body and hand held.  Secondly if you buy it in DE you don't have to worry about vachetta leather and watermarks and thirdly the Speedy is an icon bag so if it is going to be the first it is good to have it.  My first LV was also a Speedy.


----------



## OCMomof3

DooneyNewbie said:


> Hey guys! I'm thinking about ordering my first Louis Vuitton bag tomorrow as birthday gift to myself (30th)...is Fashionphile a reputable company with authentic LV bags?



Yes!  They are great to work with!


----------



## miss_chiff

via_amanda said:


> Hi! I have had the Louis Vuitton Favorite bag in Damier since July 2014. Today, I wanted to carry it as a clutch for an event and I unhooked the gold chain, but when I tried to hook it to the other end it wouldn't hook anymore! Has anyone had this problem? This is my first time I tried to unhook it and it just fell apart, it made me feel really disappointed that Louis Vuitton would sell me a product that doesn't seem very well made. Should I take it back to where I got it from? If I do, will they most likely replace the gold chain or replace my favorite purse? Any help please. Thank you so much!


  I would suggest you take it back to where you got it from. I'm not sure if they would replace the whole purse, or send it in for repair. Perhaps if you reposted this in the "Favorite Clubhouse" you may have more responses...some may of even had a similar experience and could chime in. GL.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I just got this bag and had it authenticated.
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-vuitton-black-electric-epi-leather-alma-pm-bag-41735.html 
All is good but when I looked at the feet, there seemed to be some wear, that I think are significant. Here's a pic of one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Aside this and a small scratch on the base, the bag is in great condition. My question is should I keep this bag or maybe look into this one that I found one coutureusa (never purchased from them before) or wait.
http://www.coutureusa.com/p-18473-louis-vuitton-black-epi-electric-leather-alma-pm-handbag.aspx
I purchased this one from Yoogis and I'm very comfortable with them. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## bunnyr

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I just got this bag and had it authenticated.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-vuitton-black-electric-epi-leather-alma-pm-bag-41735.html
> All is good but when I looked at the feet, there seemed to be some wear, that I think are significant. Here's a pic of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2770050
> 
> Aside this and a small scratch on the base, the bag is in great condition. My question is should I keep this bag or maybe look into this one that I found one coutureusa (never purchased from them before) or wait.
> http://www.coutureusa.com/p-18473-louis-vuitton-black-epi-electric-leather-alma-pm-handbag.aspx
> I purchased this one from Yoogis and I'm very comfortable with them. Thoughts? Thank you!




I don't think the "wear" looks excessive. Even the ones at boutique looked like that too. And not just lv. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## k5ml3k

bunnyr said:


> I don't think the "wear" looks excessive. Even the ones at boutique looked like that too. And not just lv.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Oh that's great to hear!! Thank you so much! I just got worried Bc you could see some of the gold tone or brass underneath...seems like there's sig panini ant chipping/scratching going on. But as long as that's normal esp with the ones at the store then I'm fine with it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I just got this bag and had it authenticated.
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-vuitton-black-electric-epi-leather-alma-pm-bag-41735.html
> All is good but when I looked at the feet, there seemed to be some wear, that I think are significant. Here's a pic of one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2770050
> 
> Aside this and a small scratch on the base, the bag is in great condition. My question is should I keep this bag or maybe look into this one that I found one coutureusa (never purchased from them before) or wait.
> http://www.coutureusa.com/p-18473-louis-vuitton-black-epi-electric-leather-alma-pm-handbag.aspx
> I purchased this one from Yoogis and I'm very comfortable with them. Thoughts? Thank you!



Just to let you know that Couture USA is a wonderful reseller and they are great to work with....they also have awesome customer service....


----------



## LVk8

Unless the one on Couture USA is in significantly better condition, I'd just keep the one you have instead of going to the trouble of returning & rebuying.  Enjoy your bag, I love Electric Epi &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## k5ml3k

LVk8 said:


> Unless the one on Couture USA is in significantly better condition, I'd just keep the one you have instead of going to the trouble of returning & rebuying.  Enjoy your bag, I love Electric Epi &#10084;&#65039;




Lol, nice to see you on this thread too &#128522; and yeah, I'm thinking of just keeping the one from Yoogis bc CoutureUSA said that the bag they have had some indentations and some wear on the inside...I don't think it's bad but if that has imperfections then why bother plus I don't plan on getting the strap so the saving on the one from Yoogis is more. Made the decision a little easier.


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Just to let you know that Couture USA is a wonderful reseller and they are great to work with....they also have awesome customer service....




Thank you! Yah, they really do have great customer service...very nice and accommodating. Unfortunately, I'll be sticking with Yoogis on this one.


----------



## candescent

Does anyone own the speedy bandouliere in empreinte? Do you find it similar to the givenchy lucrezia? Also, is the color infini a true black? Do You guys think it's worth it to invest in the speedy or should I get a chanel 2.55 or givenchy pandora box instead? Thank you so much.


----------



## jayohwhy

candescent said:


> Does anyone own the speedy bandouliere in empreinte? Do you find it similar to the givenchy lucrezia? Also, is the color infini a true black? Do You guys think it's worth it to invest in the speedy or should I get a chanel 2.55 or givenchy pandora box instead? Thank you so much.


I do.. The infini is a blue black, noir is a true black.


----------



## cavalier1

candescent said:


> Does anyone own the speedy bandouliere in empreinte? Do you find it similar to the givenchy lucrezia? Also, is the color infini a true black? Do You guys think it's worth it to invest in the speedy or should I get a chanel 2.55 or givenchy pandora box instead? Thank you so much.


I have the Speedy B 30 in the Infini and it's a dark dark dark navy&#8230;.not black&#8230;.almost looks black because it's so dark.  I love the color though.


----------



## Cafiregirl

I wanted to share this recent eBay experience with you all, since I know many buy and sell on eBay. (A trusted site for buying and selling) I have been an eBay buyer and seller for years and have never had a problem on either the buying or selling end. 

Recently I purchased a LV bag on eBay. I took a chance on a new seller, and as I could/should have guessed the bag sent was not as described. It was authentic but had some other descrepencies. I made several attempts to address the issues I had with the bag, mostly to educate this seller on the need for accurate listings. The seller said they'd accept a return and refund my money and then they instantly closed their account, never completing the refund. Left with no option I opened a case with eBay and after a week they kept to their word and covered my costs, offering a full refund. Then today eBay emails me saying this seller has met hard times and couldn't refund my money so they covered it. But this seller would like the bag returned. Then the seller through a different listing I have, emails me and asks that the bag be sent back. Absolutely, I was refunded and have no desire to keep this bag. But it got me thinking what a great scam.... Sell a bag not as described, knowing you'll hear from the buyer. Receive their payment via PayPal, withdraw it, then close your account. eBay steps in refunds the buyer, seller gets the bag back and keeps the money the buyer sent originally. They are out nothing. Then they open a new eBay account or use someone else's and whaalaa realists and hopefully resells the bag. hummmm!!


----------



## Meaghanb123

I have an ebay nightmare to add....found a New with tags zippy organizer and made an offer, the buyer wrote back and said they'd accept my offer if I completed the transaction through paypal (outside of ebay so they could save the $ on fees). I figured why not, I'm protected through paypal and it was a great deal. Lo and behold, the seller promised to ship the next day and a few days went by but never got tracking. emailed the seller to ask for tracking which they provided and said they had dropped it off at USPS that morning and to wait 24 hours for tracking to update....waited...waited... tracking never updated. Emailed the seller numerous times and no response. On Friday I opened up a claim with Paypal. What a pain.


----------



## Cafiregirl

Truly, Buyer beware stories....it is a very slippery slope to spend money on a object sight unseen, my only advise is research your seller, ask questions, and take action if there is descrepencies. eBay is a wonderful site for buying and selling but as always....Nothing is 100%. I can say I will be cautious for every purchase hereafter, and that makes me even madder, as I feel I am a completely ethical honest seller. But things like these put everyone in a failure to trust place. &#55357;&#56852; ps.... I have bought tons of things from LV to fingernail sticker art and this experience was the first negative one in 5 years so ????


----------



## Loveluxury13

Akitamama said:


> Hello everyone! I am looking to purchase my first (and only for a good while) LV bag and am looking for advice. It will be my everyday bag and I am torn between mono or de. I am also trying to decide between the totally mm or speedy 30 b.
> 
> Any advice is truly appreciated.


Hi, do you walk a lot or drive? If you are living somewhere where you get caught in the rain a lot and walk everywhere I would suggest DE over Mono. Then you don't have to panic about Vachetta in the rain. I just bought DE speedy bandouliere. I wanted an easy going bag that's weather resistant. You can carry heavy things with the strap cross body or over the shoulder. Or if you want to dress it up you can wear it over your wrist 

It's great for me. It's like 4 bags in one!


----------



## Mgmmqo

Hello fellow lv lovers,
I have a damier azur neverfull the medium size & also bought a matching wallet with a silk screen print (don't know how else to describe it was limited edition version of Sarah wallet)
At lv store they said I could use baby wipes to clean my bag. Has anyone tried this??
Any suggestions how to clean the inside as well?
I was hesistent but it was the perfect bag for summer


----------



## Pavla

Meaghanb123 said:


> I have an ebay nightmare to add....found a New with tags zippy organizer and made an offer, the buyer wrote back and said they'd accept my offer if I completed the transaction through paypal (outside of ebay so they could save the $ on fees). I figured why not, I'm protected through paypal and it was a great deal. Lo and behold, the seller promised to ship the next day and a few days went by but never got tracking. emailed the seller to ask for tracking which they provided and said they had dropped it off at USPS that morning and to wait 24 hours for tracking to update....waited...waited... tracking never updated. Emailed the seller numerous times and no response. On Friday I opened up a claim with Paypal. What a pain.



I am so sorry that after receiving those beautiful bags - SL and mon mono - you have to go through this! How is your case now? Perhaps the seller emailed you the tracking number and you can receive the organizer? Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Pavla

Mgmmqo said:


> Hello fellow lv lovers,
> I have a damier azur neverfull the medium size & also bought a matching wallet with a silk screen print (don't know how else to describe it was limited edition version of Sarah wallet)
> At lv store they said I could use baby wipes to clean my bag. Has anyone tried this??
> Any suggestions how to clean the inside as well?
> I was hesistent but it was the perfect bag for summer



Don´t worry to use baby wipes. They must be alcohol free. I use them for my canvas bags. I clean also the inside with them. You can get more info about cleaning bags in FAQ in Louis Vuitton subforum.
Don´t know what you mean by silk screen print on your Sarah though....


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning Chat 
I got a nice surprise in the post this morning 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I wasn't expecting to be sent anything like this so I was pleased when the post arrived.


----------



## Pavla

wee drop o bush said:


> Morning Chat
> I got a nice surprise in the post this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2784972
> 
> I wasn't expecting to be sent anything like this so I was pleased when the post arrived.



 I also got it today!


----------



## Loveluxury13

I got it too  so happy.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I guess we'll all be busy drinking coffee today and flicking through it :giggles:
Oh well it's horrible, stormy day here so I'm not leaving my house


----------



## Lila7319

Hi everyone!! I just my new speedy LV off of ebay &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;. And I think it's a vintage one because on the tab it say "Malletier" , what does it stand for? And is the date code suppose to be under the pocket or on the other side ?


----------



## NannyG

I found this lovely thing and want to share with you so badly. I'm also the LINE app user and love love love for this. Brandname lovers must see. #LittleLanky


----------



## Mgmmqo

Pavla said:


> Don´t worry to use baby wipes. They must be alcohol free. I use them for my canvas bags. I clean also the inside with them. You can get more info about cleaning bags in FAQ in Louis Vuitton subforum.
> Don´t know what you mean by silk screen print on your Sarah though....



Thanks will use the baby wipes the damier azur wallet is stamped "articles de voyages....
In blue it says insolite da sum 2014 on the receipt. Love wallet but hate coins getting stuck on the side pleats  on the zipper coin pouch lol


----------



## Pavla

Mgmmqo said:


> Thanks will use the baby wipes the damier azur wallet is stamped "articles de voyages....
> 
> In blue it says insolite da sum 2014 on the receipt. Love wallet but hate coins getting stuck on the side pleats  on the zipper coin pouch lol




You probably mean this kind of wallet, right? Limited editions are beautiful!


----------



## NRS

This is just a random question regarding LV luggage tags since I cannot create my own thread yet, Are we meant to write our details inside the tag on the paper?


----------



## calflu

This talks about Gucci and LV strategies! Interesting read from WSJ


http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=884887


----------



## Ladan Mrss

I'm a big fangirl toward LV  Trying to complete my LV collection I already have:
Speedy 30, Damier Azur.
Alma in Monogram.
Eva Clutch in Damier Ebene.
LV Zippi Wallet in Multicolor- Black Background.

Although I'm absolutely in Love with my collection so far, I really regret buying Miss Alma...its such a classy handbag but a little bit to serious for me as I'm 21 and it gets really heavy, it doesn't come with shoulder straps however I managed to find one that is similar to the handles and have attached it so that i can use it as shoulder bag.
One other thing is that I love to have my bags patina...but since I got them for only 1 year the leather is still bright I tried to moisturize it and speed up the patina process but no major difference....
This little missy is sitting in my closet recently and I'm sitting here feeling all guilty about it :cry:


----------



## pjhm

Suggest buying the shoulder strap for your Alma- I did - I have the PM in Monogram and the strap is worth it-I even took mine to a leather shoe maker to shorten it because I don't like cross body and the strap was too long for my shoulder-- I am 5"4"-now it is perfect and looks as well as feels good.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

pjhm said:


> Suggest buying the shoulder strap for your Alma....



Well I decided that since my mom is so found of this bag, she can have it for a while,  it can patina as well while she is using it...so yeah, that's me getting rid of my guilt


----------



## Mgmmqo

Pavla said:


> You probably mean this kind of wallet, right? Limited editions are beautiful!
> View attachment 2786023



That's it


----------



## Jordyaddict

Hi All. Can someone help clear something up for me. I'm getting confused what colours are seasonal. Are any epi colours season or once they are released they stay? Also what about vernis ? I'm trying to work  out if there is anything I should be trying to get before it's gone.


----------



## rachellee

Hello everybody! I am new to TPF so I hope it is okay to post this here. I had a SA order the eva clutch for me and it is shipping to my home because the store did not have any in stock. I want the paper bag it comes in when you buy it in store... Is that weird? Is it tacky to go in the store just for a bag? Has anyone done this before? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loveluxury13

It's ok. They usually send the bag folded in the box for you


----------



## simplyhappy

Hi, anyone receive an email to do an after-visit survey? Just got one and wondering if the questions are pretty standard? Don't recall ever getting asked by a luxury brand.


----------



## JA_UK

simplyhappy said:


> Hi, anyone receive an email to do an after-visit survey? Just got one and wondering if the questions are pretty standard? Don't recall ever getting asked by a luxury brand.



Yes, I had one after my last visit and as I was less than happy (I had to return to exchange an item), I expressed this in my answers and received a call back from the store manager to discuss my answers.


----------



## simplyhappy

JA_UK said:


> Yes, I had one after my last visit and as I was less than happy (I had to return to exchange an item), I expressed this in my answers and received a call back from the store manager to discuss my answers.




Ok thanks. I went ahead and filled it out last night. Thankfully it was short, I've done some painfully long surveys before!  My SAs were nice and helpful but I mentioned the store atmosphere wasn't so positive. And in the PNW I'm seeing there's much less store options than LA has.


----------



## sunchy

Hi, do you know what model of LV bag this is? Is it vintage or newer launch?







Thanks


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sunchy said:


> Hi, do you know what model of LV bag this is? Is it vintage or newer launch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



It is the monogram monceau bag.....it is an older style....


----------



## nerimanna

value-wise, is it smart to trade my lv mono artsy mm for a speedy 30 roses? both preloved... i like them both but i like a better deal. am i at a loss or is this a good deal? thanks any input much appreciated!


----------



## NewLVCollector

Selling my Speedy 25 on eBay and just received this gem in my inbox: 
"looking at ur item louis vuitton doesnt make purses with there symbols upside thats a fake" 

So my reply was:

"Please actually look at a speedy in an LV boutique or on their website, or consult an authenticator if you wish, before making accusations. Speedy bags are made using a single piece of coated canvas that makes the front, bottom, and back of the bag. Because authentic LV monogram canvas has all of the LVs facing in one direction, this means one side of the bag must be upside down. Again, I encourage you to do more research before attempting to determine the authenticity of handbags on ebay, or better yet, save yourself the guesswork by consulting a professional authenticator. 

Have a nice day and good luck on your search."

It was so hard to be nice.


----------



## cat1967

NewLVCollector said:


> Selling my Speedy 25 on eBay and just received this gem in my inbox:
> "looking at ur item louis vuitton doesnt make purses with there symbols upside thats a fake"
> 
> So my reply was:
> 
> "Please actually look at a speedy in an LV boutique or on their website, or consult an authenticator if you wish, before making accusations. Speedy bags are made using a single piece of coated canvas that makes the front, bottom, and back of the bag. Because authentic LV monogram canvas has all of the LVs facing in one direction, this means one side of the bag must be upside down. Again, I encourage you to do more research before attempting to determine the authenticity of handbags on ebay, or better yet, save yourself the guesswork by consulting a professional authenticator.
> 
> Have a nice day and good luck on your search."
> 
> It was so hard to be nice.



Hard as it may have been you were more than polite in your reply.  I should congratulate you on this.  I don't know if I would have kept my cool answering the way you did.  Good for you.  This shows a serious seller!


----------



## Paraskeva

Hi, does anybody own LV shoes and can tell me something about the quality and comfort?


----------



## LVPat

Does anyone know how I'd be able to get a black clochette? I've been dying to get one for my Keepall but not even my SA would get me one. One store I visited in the US didn't even know what a clochette was!


----------



## Shoppinmel

simplyhappy said:


> Hi, anyone receive an email to do an after-visit survey? Just got one and wondering if the questions are pretty standard? Don't recall ever getting asked by a luxury brand.



I got one after my purchase a week and a half ago.  It was quick and easy.


----------



## Shoppinmel

NewLVCollector said:


> Selling my Speedy 25 on eBay and just received this gem in my inbox:
> "looking at ur item louis vuitton doesnt make purses with there symbols upside thats a fake"
> 
> So my reply was:
> 
> "Please actually look at a speedy in an LV boutique or on their website, or consult an authenticator if you wish, before making accusations. Speedy bags are made using a single piece of coated canvas that makes the front, bottom, and back of the bag. Because authentic LV monogram canvas has all of the LVs facing in one direction, this means one side of the bag must be upside down. Again, I encourage you to do more research before attempting to determine the authenticity of handbags on ebay, or better yet, save yourself the guesswork by consulting a professional authenticator.
> 
> Have a nice day and good luck on your search."
> 
> It was so hard to be nice.



Wow, you were incredibly polite.  I don't know if I would have been so nice!


----------



## wee drop o bush

You were very polite, but you absolutely nailed your response


----------



## fyn72

wee drop o bush said:


> you were very polite, but you absolutely nailed your response




+1 &#128515;


----------



## Pavla

LVPat said:


> Does anyone know how I'd be able to get a black clochette? I've been dying to get one for my Keepall but not even my SA would get me one. One store I visited in the US didn't even know what a clochette was!



A black clochette can be from black epi Alma - I would call the customer servise to ask if it is possible to order one for "my Alma", pretending I lost my clochette somewhere and need a new one, Definitely not saying I want it for keepall. Do you really mean clochette and not a tag?


----------



## aristomeow

Hi everyone! 

I want to get my first designer handbag at the age of 26. I just graduated from dental school and want to treat myself!! The LV Damier Ebone Hampstead PM caught my eye because it's a tote/hobo style, and I saw one or two on ebay. 

Do you have other suggestions on handbags and places to look? My knowledge about luxury handbags is limited. There is another bag I admire from another brand, BUT IDK if I'm allowed to mention other names in the LV section lol - regardless, that other one is out of my budget ($1000 MAX.). One day!

You can suggest other brands, too, if it's allowed.

Also, is this one I want considered a monogram handbag? That's not something I would like.


----------



## seehe

Aristomeow: Damier Ebone is not a monogram. A monogram bag is one with a coated canvas with the LV initials monogrammed on it. I would be careful buying on eBay if you are not familiar with Louis bags because there are so many fakes sold on ebay. Yoogiscloset.com is a reliable place to purchase a preloved bag. Good luck in your search!


----------



## LVPat

Pavla said:


> A black clochette can be from black epi Alma - I would call the customer servise to ask if it is possible to order one for "my Alma", pretending I lost my clochette somewhere and need a new one, Definitely not saying I want it for keepall. Do you really mean clochette and not a tag?



Yep definitely a clochette  I saw someone with one on their Keepall and it looked pretty good.

I've tried saying it's for an Alma and the only response I get is 'Bring your Alma in and we can organise a clochette for you" I don't have an Alma lol &#128514; 

It looks like I'll have to keep trying.


----------



## tbnewbie

Hi can anyone here help me authenticate a speedy 25 damier azur? But i dont know how to post pics here. Help?


----------



## tbnewbie

Hi here's the lv speedy 25 damier azur i found online. Id like to buy it but im not sure if its really authentic. Can anyone help me with this pls? m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/15139212074/m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/15735472876/ m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/15757304251/ m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/15573765058/ m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/15574383540/ m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/15760747432/ m.flickr.com/#/photos/128732088@N06/15139783133/


----------



## tbnewbie

Hi can anyone here help me authenticate this lv speedy 25 damier azur. I saw this online and id like to buy it but im not sure if its real. Thanks!


----------



## wee drop o bush

tbnewbie said:


> Hi can anyone here help me authenticate a speedy 25 damier azur? But i dont know how to post pics here. Help?




We can't in this thread but post your query on the purse forum LV Authentication thread and you'll get the help you need http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=878933


----------



## tbnewbie

Ok thanks


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

LVPat said:


> Yep definitely a clochette  I saw someone with one on their Keepall and it looked pretty good.
> 
> I've tried saying it's for an Alma and the only response I get is 'Bring your Alma in and we can organise a clochette for you" I don't have an Alma lol &#128514;
> 
> It looks like I'll have to keep trying.


I saw your post re. the clochette and was gonna tell you that you have to bring your supposed Alma so they could sell you one and apparently, the SA have already told you. So, yes, they would ask for you to bring the bag. I think same goes for the tag. One would have to show her Keepall for a tag or something like that.


----------



## LVPat

CrazyCatBaby said:


> I saw your post re. the clochette and was gonna tell you that you have to bring your supposed Alma so they could sell you one and apparently, the SA have already told you. So, yes, they would ask for you to bring the bag. I think same goes for the tag. One would have to show her Keepall for a tag or something like that.



I have purchased a Greenwich recently and that came with a clochette. What do you think my chances are when I ask for a black one because "I think it would look nice on the bag" 

I just want a clochette!!!!


----------



## CrazyCatBaby

^ you can try then follow-up with "stains wont be too noticeable" etc. I hope you have a great SA so she would easily sense that you badly want a black clochette! lol


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning  I'm about to purchase a pre loved keep all 50 and have found out they no 
Longer have the strap, could anyone recommend a place to buy one pre loved or know how much LV charge for one 

Thank you 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ItsRichardAsh

I'm not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I took my '88 Sac Plat to my LV store today to ask if my sales associate thought it was authentic. She seemed certain that it was but she only looked at it for about 20 seconds. Do you think she was being truthful? She was very nice.


----------



## MADfabstyle

I just saw Tamar Braxton post this on her IG Does anyone know what LV bag this is? Or have seen it in person?


----------



## bunnyr

The new iconoclast collection collaboration bag designed by louboutin.


----------



## MADfabstyle

Thanks love &#128525;


----------



## spoiledcharlott

Has anyone else seen this odd thing on ebay??

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201223003010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## ssjlb1

I'm  new to purse forum, how do I authenticate an item?


----------



## bunnyr

ssjlb1 said:


> I'm  new to purse forum, how do I authenticate an item?




There's an authenticate lv items thread. Keep in mind you do need to contribute to other threads as well and not only use the free authentication services. Read page one of the thread carefully and follow the instruction on format.


----------



## SilverRocks

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you ( im living in Seattle but am German, thus don't celebrate Thanksgiving.
I'm new to this forum and have been reading lots of great posts. Somebody who posted in here has a beautiful profile pic of a LV either vachetta or normad.
Quick question if you could choose would you buy an all vachetta speedy or alma? I'm still torn.


----------



## tinkerbask

spoiledcharlott said:


> Has anyone else seen this odd thing on ebay??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201223003010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




No!  But I see that it sold!!!


----------



## cat1967

tinkerbask said:


> No!  But I see that it sold!!!



Strange thing.  Of course I don't know all LV models but I have never ever seen this "thing".


----------



## dochoa01

Does anyone have any pointers on cleaning products for a louis?


----------



## cat1967

I have used LMB products for vachetta leather to clean and nourish it and they did a good job.  Unfortunately if you don't use them for some time they go off so I used them two or three times and then I threw them away as the smell was awful.


----------



## pjhm

SilverRocks: To answer your question it is a matter of which shape you prefer. I have the Alma PM in Mono and love it. It turned out to be quite an investment though because I also bought the adjustable shoulder strap in Vachetta and a matching key pouch in Mono which I hang on the outside. Get a lot of compliments, especially on that little key pouch!
I think the color scheme looks best in Spring, Summer and perhaps fall, so now am wondering what to buy for winter!
Whichever you choose, they are both icons! Let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## spoiledcharlott

tinkerbask said:


> No!  But I see that it sold!!!


I know....yeesh.  I always wonder who buys those things.  In addition to be mega-dodgy it was trashed!!!


----------



## spoiledcharlott

cat1967 said:


> Strange thing.  Of course I don't know all LV models but I have never ever seen this "thing".


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Paraskeva

Hi, I'm not sure where my question really belongs, but I hope this is the right thread.

I've read somewhere on the forum that you're only allowed to buy one LV-bag per day, is that true? I've never heard of that.
Maybe I just got it wrong, I'm not sure...


----------



## Loveluxury13

Paraskeva said:


> Hi, I'm not sure where my question really belongs, but I hope this is the right thread.
> 
> I've read somewhere on the forum that you're only allowed to buy one LV-bag per day, is that true? I've never heard of that.
> Maybe I just got it wrong, I'm not sure...




I don't even know where to start with this question  I'm sure it was a joke. You can buy as much as you want at LV as long as you can pay for it.


----------



## Oryx816

Paraskeva said:


> Hi, I'm not sure where my question really belongs, but I hope this is the right thread.
> 
> I've read somewhere on the forum that you're only allowed to buy one LV-bag per day, is that true? I've never heard of that.
> Maybe I just got it wrong, I'm not sure...




There are limits for unestablished clients.  I can't remember if it is one or two per model per person per day.  
You can't just stroll in, unknown and buy four Almas for instance.  If there is no "relationship" or client history, there is no transaction.

Anyway they sometimes outright refuse also.  I have seen outright refusal at Chanel in Paris.  I have discussed this with SAs and it is to curb counterfeiting.  The person they refused at Chanel was Chinese and looked like she just came off a farm.  It was a sad scene actually.

If you are known they will sell you as much as you want.  I have bought multiples of the same thing several times as office gifts without an issue.


----------



## SilverRocks

pjhm said:


> SilverRocks: To answer your question it is a matter of which shape you prefer. I have the Alma PM in Mono and love it. It turned out to be quite an investment though because I also bought the adjustable shoulder strap in Vachetta and a matching key pouch in Mono which I hang on the outside. Get a lot of compliments, especially on that little key pouch!
> I think the color scheme looks best in Spring, Summer and perhaps fall, so now am wondering what to buy for winter!
> Whichever you choose, they are both icons! Let us know what you end up doing!


Thanks so much for your input, I went for the speedy even though it's a bit beat up with lots of water spots and this strange black stuff on the metal ( in case you know how to get rid of it please let me know). I got the bag very cheap and will take care of it once it's here witha bunch of conditioner.
The seller also has an Alma in pretty good condition and cheap as well, almost bought both.
Do you have some pictures of your Alma somewhere?
Here's the link to my speedos auction 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-LOUIS-...221616252534?ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160


----------



## Arlene619

Hi everyone! I just purchased my first vernis piece. I have a few questions. 
It rarely rains where I'm from, but if I were to be caught in the rain with my bag, would it damage it ? Any advice on cleaning a vernis piece? How delicate is the leather? Any help would be appreciated  &#128522;


----------



## Paraskeva

Oryx816 said:


> There are limits for unestablished clients.  I can't remember if it is one or two per model per person per day.
> You can't just stroll in, unknown and buy four Almas for instance.  If there is no "relationship" or client history, there is no transaction.
> 
> Anyway they sometimes outright refuse also.  I have seen outright refusal at Chanel in Paris.  I have discussed this with SAs and it is to curb counterfeiting.  The person they refused at Chanel was Chinese and looked like she just came off a farm.  It was a sad scene actually.
> 
> If you are known they will sell you as much as you want.  I have bought multiples of the same thing several times as office gifts without an issue.



Thank you! 

Does that only apply to bags or to things like i.e shawls too?


----------



## Divanation

spoiledcharlott said:


> Has anyone else seen this odd thing on ebay??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201223003010?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



I saw this also. Didn't know what to think about it.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Oryx816 said:


> There are limits for unestablished clients.  I can't remember if it is one or two per model per person per day.
> You can't just stroll in, unknown and buy four Almas for instance.  If there is no "relationship" or client history, there is no transaction.
> 
> Anyway they sometimes outright refuse also.  I have seen outright refusal at Chanel in Paris.  I have discussed this with SAs and it is to curb counterfeiting.  The person they refused at Chanel was Chinese and looked like she just came off a farm.  It was a sad scene actually.
> 
> If you are known they will sell you as much as you want.  I have bought multiples of the same thing several times as office gifts without an issue.




First I've heard of this. I've been buying there for years. Do you know this for sure from LV management? 
I even buy from Chanel over the phone. They don't seem to care how much I buy as long as I pay for it via bank transfer. 

I'm concerned this may scare off some members that are nervous about going into LV for the first time. You obviously need to purchase something to establish a history or to be known to them. Some people may want to buy more than others on their first visit too. 

I would be a bit annoyed if I was questioned as to my multiple purchases or denied the same bag in several colours. I can understand it with Limited Editions though.


----------



## Arlene619

Loveluxury13 said:


> First I've heard of this. I've been buying there for years. Do you know this for sure from LV management?
> I even buy from Chanel over the phone. They don't seem to care how much I buy as long as I pay for it via bank transfer.
> 
> I'm concerned this may scare off some members that are nervous about going into LV for the first time. You obviously need to purchase something to establish a history or to be known to them. Some people may want to buy more than others on their first visit too.
> 
> I would be a bit annoyed if I was questioned as to my multiple purchases or denied the same bag in several colours. I can understand it with Limited Editions though.



Wow that is pretty sad and degrading isn't it? It shouldn't matter what type of clothes/how they look to determine if they are able to buy an item. I did have a similar experience trying to purchase a boy bag over the phone. I didn't have any history whatsoever and they told me they wouldn't sell me the bag if I didnt, I was just promised a hold on the bag for a day


----------



## Oryx816

Loveluxury13 said:


> First I've heard of this. I've been buying there for years. Do you know this for sure from LV management?
> I even buy from Chanel over the phone. They don't seem to care how much I buy as long as I pay for it via bank transfer.
> 
> I'm concerned this may scare off some members that are nervous about going into LV for the first time. You obviously need to purchase something to establish a history or to be known to them. Some people may want to buy more than others on their first visit too.
> 
> I would be a bit annoyed if I was questioned as to my multiple purchases or denied the same bag in several colours. I can understand it with Limited Editions though.




This is their policy.  It is rarely enforced in the US but regularly in Europe.  I have been a client with these brands for almost 25 years and I have a profile in the US, several countries in Europe and Asia.  I know most of the managers in the shops I frequent and this is their policy.  I agree with them completely.  When a counterfeiter approaches some poor peasant in a Chinese village and sends them on a trip to pick up a list of things they need to bring back (for counterfeiting research), I think any company who is suspicious is fully within their rights to deny them access.  Further, they now approach "westerners" on vacation and offer them cash to go in and purchase things for them.  

This woman I witnessed at Chanel on Rue Cambon was clearly out of her element with a little paper in her hand looking thoroughly confused as to her mission.  I felt sorry for her situation because when they aren't successful there is hell to pay for their free trip.  

Not everything can be analyzed from the perspective of the US middle class or upper class who finds it immediately offensive without knowing facts.  It isn't all about America, or middle and upper class people out there in the world.  Those are the facts and they are right to do it.

OP just go in and buy what you want with confidence, if they question you (which I doubt if you are in the US) then just understand where they are coming from.  It isn't about you, don't take it personally, it is a prudent business decision.  We all hate fakes right? Then let them do their best to curb that activity.


----------



## Arlene619

Oryx816 said:


> This is their policy.  It is rarely enforced in the US but regularly in Europe.  I have been a client with these brands for almost 25 years and I have a profile in the US, several countries in Europe and Asia.  I know most of the managers in the shops I frequent and this is their policy.  I agree with them completely.  When a counterfeiter approaches some poor peasant in a Chinese village and sends them on a trip to pick up a list of things they need to bring back (for counterfeiting research), I think any company who is suspicious is fully within their rights to deny them access.  Further, they now approach "westerners" on vacation and offer them cash to go in and purchase things for them.
> 
> This woman I witnessed at Chanel on Rue Cambon was clearly out of her element with a little paper in her hand looking thoroughly confused as to her mission.  I felt sorry for her situation because when they aren't successful there is hell to pay for their free trip.
> 
> Not everything can be analyzed from the perspective of the US middle class or upper class who finds it immediately offensive without knowing facts.  It isn't all about America, or middle and upper class people out there in the world.  Those are the facts and they are right to do it.
> 
> OP just go in and buy what you want with confidence, if they question you (which I doubt if you are in the US) then just understand where they are coming from.  It isn't about you, don't take it personally, it is a prudent business decision.  We all hate fakes right? Then let them do their best to curb that activity.



Point taken. I never thought of it that way.. I totally agree. I hate seeing these fakes around .


----------



## Loveluxury13

Just curious but these counterfeiters websites are huge and they obviously sell lots of fakes. The factories cost serious $$$$. Why would they send an obvious person that looks like they are buying for them? Wouldn't it make more sense that they send well dressed people in so they are not suspected and detected?I find it hard to believe that an underground criminal mastermind would send a weird person with a list into LV to buy lots of bags without realising it would look odd.

I don't always dress up but I still get offered snacks and friendly service. 

Anyway, you don't need to be anyone special to buy LV. You can just go to the website click on buy it and put stuff in your cart and buy online. It's not a secret club. Anyone can buy an LV. 

When I bought Chanel over the phone. They said they only sell online if I can put cash in their bank account. They won't take credit cards because people use stolen cards to buy Chanel. The Chanel skincare and makeup store does the same. 

They asked me if I had purchased from them before and I said that I normally buy LV so they allowed me to buy. It's a bit silly really. I don't see how it stops counterfeiting because the counterfeit people would still buy them off consignment stores for less money :/


----------



## Oryx816

Loveluxury13 said:


> Just curious but these counterfeiters websites are huge and they obviously sell lots of fakes. The factories cost serious $$$$. Why would they send an obvious person that looks like they are buying for them? Wouldn't it make more sense that they send well dressed people in so they are not suspected and detected?I find it hard to believe that an underground criminal mastermind would send a weird person with a list into LV to buy lots of bags without realising it would look odd.
> 
> I don't always dress up but I still get offered snacks and friendly service.
> 
> Anyway, you don't need to be anyone special to buy LV. You can just go to the website click on buy it and put stuff in your cart and buy online. It's not a secret club. Anyone can buy an LV.
> 
> When I bought Chanel over the phone. They said they only sell online if I can put cash in their bank account. They won't take credit cards because people use stolen cards to buy Chanel. The Chanel skincare and makeup store does the same.
> 
> They asked me if I had purchased from them before and I said that I normally buy LV so they allowed me to buy. It's a bit silly really. I don't see how it stops counterfeiting because the counterfeit people would still buy them off consignment stores for less money :/




I'm currently in my home in Asia and one thing I can tell you is a "factory" doesn't take big bucks to build or very long to build, dismantle and move.  A factory as we think of it in western terms is a far cry from how factories are around the world.  The same holds true for living conditions.  Fakes aren't made under the same conditions as an authentic LV.  Also they send in a peasant farmer that they can control and threaten.  They wouldn't trust a high class person who knows their rights to do this for a pittance!  What honest person would do it?  If they hired someone sophisticated they could run off with the cash, they could report them...they have no control of the situation.  I think people on this forum are far removed from the realities that poverty inflicts upon society in certain cultures.  It may not make sense to the western mindset but it is the way it is and luxury brands know it and need to address it.  Right now I am in a country where you can walk down the street and see store windows with fakes including boxes and bags and ribbons.  LV can spend money here fighting it but won't ever collect a dime or get it shut down and if corrupt officials get a little envelope from the shop each month do you think they care about LV or any international laws?  They see an opportunity to educate kids, put food on the table and lift themselves up just a little from the squalor many live in.  Our western moral indignation and ethics don't translate well in undeveloped countries.  I'm totally against it because I have a lifestyle that affords me choices.  If I had hungry kids of wanted to give them an education so they can have more opportunities I'm not sure what I might do.  Families in undeveloped countries live on less than westerners spend on coffee in a day, then throw in the western sex perverts who come and exploit people by waving money in their direction, and believe me the last thing they care about is whether it is wrong to hustle some fake LV.  LV exists and flourishes in a world these people have no understanding of, as most people in developing countries have no understanding of how they live either.

It is like the Wild West in some countries and some westerners who haven't lived in the developing world have no idea how malleable laws really are.  These are extensive criminal enterprises that prey on the poor, and the cultural implications are vast.


----------



## Loveluxury13

I'm not trying to upset you just curious about what goes on. I have not been to China but would like to because my ancestors are from China. I guess I don't really know what goes on in other countries in regards to corruption and counterfeits but it's not my fault I was born with privilege in Australia. I might have had access to nice things but I've had plenty of bad things thrown at me in my life. Everyone has their cross to bear. I guess it is hard for me to relate to that kind of corruption though.


----------



## spoiledcharlott

Oh dear ..... a travesty

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Louis-Vu...999?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eda3d7f57


----------



## viewwing

Loveluxury13 said:


> I'm not trying to upset you just curious about what goes on. I have not been to China but would like to because my ancestors are from China. I guess I don't really know what goes on in other countries in regards to corruption and counterfeits but it's not my fault I was born with privilege in Australia. I might have had access to nice things but I've had plenty of bad things thrown at me in my life. Everyone has their cross to bear. I guess it is hard for me to relate to that kind of corruption though.



Yes, sometimes when we do not travel to the 3rd world countries, we cannot understand what they go through...which is beyond sad when you see things like mothers holding their children's hands and wondering through trash looking for food. It's all about survival.  Just thank God each day that we are born in the countries we are from and try not to dwell too much on our first world problems.


----------



## CoachRules

Question: What do you guys do if you buy a vintage piece that has threatening cracked leather? Do you just get it repaired or do you do something to fix it??


----------



## NannyG

CoachRules said:


> Question: What do you guys do if you buy a vintage piece that has threatening cracked leather? Do you just get it repaired or do you do something to fix it??




I do LVOE those cracks and patina, especially on vachetta leather. Just do a basic clean and put some mink oil on it and then coming alive


----------



## Arlene619

CoachRules said:


> Question: What do you guys do if you buy a vintage piece that has threatening cracked leather? Do you just get it repaired or do you do something to fix it??



It would bother me.. if anything I would take it into LV and have them replace the leather. . But then again that's spending more money on the bag.


----------



## cavalier1

I am thinking about buying a Speedy 25 Empreinte in BRONZE  and want to know anyone has that color or the GRENATand how it's holding up.  I just want to make sure the shimmer doesn't wear off the handles or on the purse after use.  I was trying to decide between the Bronze or Galet but was leaning toward Bronze because it has more character than the plain Galet.  Can anyone help me out on this!!!  Thanks


----------



## Neerperfect

Hi, I'm new to this forum. So glad I found it because reading other people's opinions has been very helpful while deciding on which handbag I want to buy. Any points of view of either bag would be greatly appreciated. I'm 5'5" and a size 14, so I like to carry a big bag. Im looking at pre-loved bags and I think I have narrowed my search down to a Speedy 35 DE or a Tivoli GM. Any thoughts???
Thanks


----------



## cavalier1

Neerperfect said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum. So glad I found it because reading other people's opinions has been very helpful while deciding on which handbag I want to buy. Any points of view of either bag would be greatly appreciated. I'm 5'5" and a size 14, so I like to carry a big bag. Im looking at pre-loved bags and I think I have narrowed my search down to a Speedy 35 DE or a Tivoli GM. Any thoughts???
> Thanks


My vote is the Tivoli GM and the reason is because when you go to the larger Speedy's like the 35 they start to look like gym bags and not purses.  The Tivoli has character and is pretty.  Good luck.


----------



## k5ml3k

I wanted to get you guys' opinion between the Alma PM vs the Givenchy Small Antigona. I understand that this is the LV thread but I wanted to know what your thoughts were on these 2 bags and which you guys pick? Thanks!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

cavalier1 said:


> my vote is the tivoli gm and the reason is because when you go to the larger speedy's like the 35 they start to look like gym bags and not purses.  The tivoli has character and is pretty.  Good luck.



+1


----------



## numberonemom

I love using my LV GM Neverfull as a diaper bag. Surprisingly, I could fit both my kids things and mine, and still have enough room for more.


----------



## SilverRocks

Hi everybody 

I finally just recieved my speedy all vachetta from Japan and he looks MUCH better in person than in the pictures on ebay. I have a vintage Alma and I have never seen the inside pocket being a plastic like material. 
Does anybody know if they used plastic in the limited edition vachetta speedys? 
I love the bag and ordered Obenaufs and Blackrocks (so) to condition him so he will look good on the ola e to Germany next week 
Any help would be appreciated about this weird pocket material, I'm pretty much 100 percent sure the bag is authentic maybe the pocket was replaced ?


----------



## SilverRocks

Sorry but I wanted to upland a few more picks of the bag before I'm going crazy cleaning


----------



## SilverRocks

Last but not least, sorry but I'm so excited about this bag, After Doc posted these beautiful vachetta pictures I looked like crazy to find one. Man, I really hope this plastic thing turns out to be OK.
Thanks again,


----------



## SilverRocks

Sorry, somehow I can't upload more than one pic at once. Last one before cleaning.


----------



## Neerperfect

Beautiful bag


----------



## Neerperfect

cavalier1 said:


> My vote is the Tivoli GM and the reason is because when you go to the larger Speedy's like the 35 they start to look like gym bags and not purses.  The Tivoli has character and is pretty.  Good luck.


Thanks. I bought a Tivoli GM today. I can't wait for it to come


----------



## Gypsypia

Hi 
Sitting doing some paperwork and noticing my lovely never full mm just hanging out on my sheepskin rug
she looks so pretty 
awe


----------



## Gypsypia

SilverRocks said:


> Sorry, somehow I can't upload more than one pic at once. Last one before cleaning.


bag is so lovely  love the color


----------



## SilverRocks

Gypsypia said:


> bag is so lovely  love the color



Thank you so much, I did 4 layers of Blackrocks thus far ( went a bit overboard) and the bag is now much darker but beautiful  
Will post some pictures once he is done. Thanks so much for all the advice here !!!!!


----------



## Katie2324

Hi, Louis Vuitton lovers  I need help badly...
I already have 2 louis bags : speedy 30 bandolier in mono and speedy 30 in DE. I dont want to buy speedy again.
I'm thinking of getting something else, not sure what exactly... Budget is like 2000$. 
I must say i have many bags : clutches, big bags and etc, but not Louis Vuitton. Want to get something special, but something that would be great for every day and work for all seasons, also would look gorgeous with any outfit. 
I'm between:
Favorite MM
Neverfull MM or GM in DE
Neverfull MM or GM in epi
Noe in epi 
something else...
Please help me to choose


----------



## cavalier1

Neerperfect said:


> Thanks. I bought a Tivoli GM today. I can't wait for it to come


Yeahhh....so happy for you...now when you get your Tivoli let's see some pics of her ok...Congratulations...


----------



## cavalier1

Katie2324 said:


> Hi, Louis Vuitton lovers  I need help badly...
> I already have 2 louis bags : speedy 30 bandolier in mono and speedy 30 in DE. I dont want to buy speedy again.
> I'm thinking of getting something else, not sure what exactly... Budget is like 2000$.
> I must say i have many bags : clutches, big bags and etc, but not Louis Vuitton. Want to get something special, but something that would be great for every day and work for all seasons, also would look gorgeous with any outfit.
> I'm between:
> Favorite MM
> Neverfull MM or GM in DE
> Neverfull MM or GM in epi
> Noe in epi
> something else...
> Please help me to choose


the Montaigne in imprint or monogram is awesome...plus it has the different compartments and you can carry it with handle or shoulder...just a classy looking bag..i have the  mm empreinte in cereise and LOVE it...good luck...


----------



## Katie2324

cavalier1 said:


> the Montaigne in imprint or monogram is awesome...plus it has the different compartments and you can carry it with handle or shoulder...just a classy looking bag..i have the  mm empreinte in cereise and LOVE it...good luck...


thank you very much!


----------



## SilverRocks

Just got done conditioning and waterproofing the vachetta speedy. I do love the color but one side seems a bit streaky. Any idea how I could fix this? Thanks so much.


----------



## for3v3rz

Is the holiday again. That means you will likely find a MIF bag if you are waiting for one. I went to my store today and found a MIF Totally, Speedy and Speedy B.


----------



## Arlene619

Katie2324 said:


> Hi, Louis Vuitton lovers  I need help badly...
> 
> I already have 2 louis bags : speedy 30 bandolier in mono and speedy 30 in DE. I dont want to buy speedy again.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting something else, not sure what exactly... Budget is like 2000$.
> 
> I must say i have many bags : clutches, big bags and etc, but not Louis Vuitton. Want to get something special, but something that would be great for every day and work for all seasons, also would look gorgeous with any outfit.
> 
> I'm between:
> 
> Favorite MM
> 
> Neverfull MM or GM in DE
> 
> Neverfull MM or GM in epi
> 
> Noe in epi
> 
> something else...
> 
> Please help me to choose




I have the favorite and it's a wonderful bag. Have you considered an Alma or Alma BB? I own the bb in vernis . Im totally loving it. I hope that helps


----------



## cat1967

Katie2324 said:


> Hi, Louis Vuitton lovers  I need help badly...
> I already have 2 louis bags : speedy 30 bandolier in mono and speedy 30 in DE. I dont want to buy speedy again.
> I'm thinking of getting something else, not sure what exactly... Budget is like 2000$.
> I must say i have many bags : clutches, big bags and etc, but not Louis Vuitton. Want to get something special, but something that would be great for every day and work for all seasons, also would look gorgeous with any outfit.
> I'm between:
> Favorite MM
> Neverfull MM or GM in DE
> Neverfull MM or GM in epi
> Noe in epi
> something else...
> Please help me to choose


I don't know how much stuff you carry with you but I find the NF MM very useful for an everyday bag.  I have two one in DE and an ikat and I use them very often especially the NF MM DE.  The epi NF is also another choice but I don't know how comfortable I would be putting this bag on the floor.  I think I would be scared of scratching it otherwise it is nice but I don't think the price is that good for a NF even if it is Epi.  So, I think if I were you I would get the NF MM DE (I have it, it holds so much, I put even books in it that I have to carry to work).  Good luck!


----------



## Katie2324

Arlene619 said:


> I have the favorite and it's a wonderful bag. Have you considered an Alma or Alma BB? I own the bb in vernis . Im totally loving it. I hope that helps


Alma seems a lil dressier to me...not sure that would look good with jeans and snickers...
what do you think?is it good with this type of clothes? what do you think of Metis Hobo?


----------



## Katie2324

cat1967 said:


> I don't know how much stuff you carry with you but I find the NF MM very useful for an everyday bag.  I have two one in DE and an ikat and I use them very often especially the NF MM DE.  The epi NF is also another choice but I don't know how comfortable I would be putting this bag on the floor.  I think I would be scared of scratching it otherwise it is nice but I don't think the price is that good for a NF even if it is Epi.  So, I think if I were you I would get the NF MM DE (I have it, it holds so much, I put even books in it that I have to carry to work).  Good luck!


thanks!
whats about NF GM? too big?
im 5'8'' , something tells me MM will be too small for me..
do you like Totally ?laso, would Metis Hobo fit as much as NF mm?


----------



## JA_UK

Katie2324 said:


> Hi, Louis Vuitton lovers  I need help badly...
> I already have 2 louis bags : speedy 30 bandolier in mono and speedy 30 in DE. I dont want to buy speedy again.
> I'm thinking of getting something else, not sure what exactly... Budget is like 2000$.
> I must say i have many bags : clutches, big bags and etc, but not Louis Vuitton. Want to get something special, but something that would be great for every day and work for all seasons, also would look gorgeous with any outfit.
> I'm between:
> Favorite MM
> Neverfull MM or GM in DE
> Neverfull MM or GM in epi
> Noe in epi
> something else...
> Please help me to choose



I have the MM NF in epi I don't think it comes in the GM size. I'm 5'9" and large build and he size works with my frame. I am very happy with my purchase I bought it July last year and it's one of my most used bags. I don't really put my bags on the floor but epi is practically indestructible so I can't see a problem there. Yes it will cost more than the canvas but it will last forever and retain its shape and tbh the whole world and his wife has the canvas. &#128522;


----------



## cat1967

Katie2324 said:


> thanks!
> whats about NF GM? too big?
> im 5'8'' , something tells me MM will be too small for me..
> do you like Totally ?laso, would Metis Hobo fit as much as NF mm?



I couldn't find the MM too small.  I am 5'4" and I find it big enough.  The GM was too big for me.  I don't much like the Totally.  I had the PM but sold it as I noticed that after a few times of carrying it the zipper kinda started of going inwards if you know what I mean.  It didn't stay on top as when I bought it.  So I sold it like new and lost money there.  The Metis is ok but I prefer the Artsy if  I have to give that amount of money.  My best of all is the NF MM.  Very very useful, the one bag I would never sell.  Actually if I had to keep three LV bags I think I would keep the NF the Artsy and the Speedy and that's it.


----------



## BLee19x

Hi guys, I'm looking for some advice as i cant choose between two bags!

The Mulberry Tessie tote in oxblood?
OR
Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in monogram canvas print?

Would appreciate any feedback/opinions:kiss:


----------



## CoachRules

NannyG said:


> I do LVOE those cracks and patina, especially on vachetta leather. Just do a basic clean and put some mink oil on it and then coming alive


I do love the patina! The cracks scare me if they get too deep. My Saumur 30 is cracked near the bottom of the strap where it opens because you have to unbuckle it every time you want to get in there. I am afraid that the strap is going to fall apart eventually. :/ I know it cannot be reversed, but maybe there is some sort of patch job that I am unaware of?


----------



## cberrill2

Hello! Probably not the best place but I just had to post a pic of my first LV! I was looking at an East-West bays (I'm a Mulberry girl ) when I saw this and nearly died! So beautiful... In perfect condition a Rosewood avenue in Amarante!


----------



## Tulip2

I am so sad...:cry::rain:

I just found out that I've lost my SA.  Yesterday was her last day.  I was planning to go see her tomorrow.

I can't believe that I don't even get to say goodbye.

She was so wonderful.

My heart is just broken.


----------



## pjhm

On some business cards they include their cell phone number. If so, perhaps you could call her and say goodbye and tell her how much you appreciated her assistance.


----------



## Tulip2

pjhm said:


> On some business cards they include their cell phone number. If so, perhaps you could call her and say goodbye and tell her how much you appreciated her assistance.



She has already texted me from her personal cell phone.  We're going to stay in touch for sure.

I'm just so sad and surprised.  I don't really know how retail jobs work though.  This could happen all the time...


----------



## Baglady777

I'm so disappointed- I just had some hand cream open and stain the bottom of my Neverfull. Does anyone know how to remove this? My bag is pristine otherwise.


----------



## bunnyr

Baglady777 said:


> I'm so disappointed- I just had some hand cream open and stain the bottom of my Neverfull. Does anyone know how to remove this? My bag is pristine otherwise.




Dish soap? Because hand cream is oil.


----------



## Baglady777

bunnyr said:


> Dish soap? Because hand cream is oil.




Thank you- I will give it a try


----------



## alansgail

Hi Ladies,
I am awaiting a pre-loved cabas mezzo (yay!) that looks to be in wonderful condition, especially all that vachetta on the bottom. My question is what should I do to protect that once my bag comes to prevent any horrendous stains.
I know I'll be very careful and not set it on the ground, etc. but would love to know if there are any really good protective products out there for my bag that you would recommend?


----------



## misscocktail

Went to a special christmas event at my LV store and got a little present from my SA! &#128516;


----------



## viewwing

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Probably not the best place but I just had to post a pic of my first LV! I was looking at an East-West bays (I'm a Mulberry girl ) when I saw this and nearly died! So beautiful... In perfect condition a Rosewood avenue in Amarante!



this is really pretty!  enjoy it!


----------



## ashi112211

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well and ready for the weekend. I was wondering if someone can help me with LV Mahina question. So I bought a MAHINA XS and new condition with no marks etc but the strap is way too soft, looks like leather has given in. I'm not sure if the strap of Mahina was always very soft to begin with or the seller lied to me. Rest of the bag does look new except the strap.

Hope someone can help me with this.

Thanks and enjoy your day


----------



## fyn72

ashi112211 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're all well and ready for the weekend. I was wondering if someone can help me with LV Mahina question. So I bought a MAHINA XS and new condition with no marks etc but the strap is way too soft, looks like leather has given in. I'm not sure if the strap of Mahina was always very soft to begin with or the seller lied to me. Rest of the bag does look new except the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone can help me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and enjoy your day




I wouldn't worry, the Mahina line is a very soft leather. I love my mahinas, I have the L sizes but would like one in xs  you enjoy it! Congrats!


----------



## ashi112211

fyn72 said:


> I wouldn't worry, the Mahina line is a very soft leather. I love my mahinas, I have the L sizes but would like one in xs  you enjoy it! Congrats!



Thanks so much, I really love it, very functional bag


----------



## seehe

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Probably not the best place but I just had to post a pic of my first LV! I was looking at an East-West bays (I'm a Mulberry girl ) when I saw this and nearly died! So beautiful... In perfect condition a Rosewood avenue in Amarante!



How gorgeous!!! So happy for you- congrats!!!!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Ok hey people, I know I am probably in the wrong form or something but I just need too vent I'm so upset! My LV messenger bag is damaged. 

I have allot of bags and luggage some older and used a little more and never a problem, but my messenger bag has cracked right in the middle of the canvas (small but how long till its big) Brought it too my local store and they said that's normal with use.

It will cost 250 too repair and I just find that unfair, to me LV bags should last for ever they shouldn't get cracked or tore from use and then you have too pay too fix the problem?
I am so over reacting I'm sure, just upset!  Has anyone else here had a problem with their canvas leather on a messenger bag?


----------



## alansgail

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok hey people, I know I am probably in the wrong form or something but I just need too vent I'm so upset! My LV messenger bag is damaged.
> 
> I have allot of bags and luggage some older and used a little more and never a problem, but my messenger bag has cracked right in the middle of the canvas (small but how long till its big) Brought it too my local store and they said that's normal with use.
> 
> It will cost 250 too repair and I just find that unfair, to me LV bags should last for ever they shouldn't get cracked or tore from use and then you have too pay too fix the problem?
> I am so over reacting I'm sure, just upset!  Has anyone else here had a problem with their canvas leather on a messenger bag?


Wow, that sounds most upsetting! Can I ask how long you've had your bag? Are you it's original owner? I must admit I know nothing about how well the company stands behind their products so hopefully someone more experienced can chime in here and help.


----------



## LovestheLouis

alansgail said:


> Wow, that sounds most upsetting! Can I ask how long you've had your bag? Are you it's original owner? I must admit I know nothing about how well the company stands behind their products so hopefully someone more experienced can chime in here and help.




The bag was purchased new in 2009, and if read of bags from the 60's and 80's given as gifts from grandparents and here's my bag 5 years old and damaged because it was used? Like I dunno I started buying LV because I always had this thought that the prices would last forever.


----------



## cat1967

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok hey people, I know I am probably in the wrong form or something but I just need too vent I'm so upset! My LV messenger bag is damaged.
> 
> I have allot of bags and luggage some older and used a little more and never a problem, but my messenger bag has cracked right in the middle of the canvas (small but how long till its big) Brought it too my local store and they said that's normal with use.
> 
> It will cost 250 too repair and I just find that unfair, to me LV bags should last for ever they shouldn't get cracked or tore from use and then you have too pay too fix the problem?
> I am so over reacting I'm sure, just upset!  Has anyone else here had a problem with their canvas leather on a messenger bag?


I have never had any problems with the canvas cracking or anything else but you are right these bags are supposed to be forever so they should repair it for free.  They always do and I am very surprised they are not doing it for you.  You should complain for sure or go higher than the SA you talked to.  I don't think the cracking of canvas is normal wear and tear.  If you could post a pic here it would be very helpful.  I am sure others can tell you their opinion too.


----------



## LovestheLouis

I know it's tiny and I'm over reacting but it will get bigger, I just don't think the canvas should do that!


----------



## alansgail

Not to be contentious here, really just curious. I've seen a ton of bags on ebay with the 'cracked' canvas that are quite old. Very few things last "forever" so I'm wondering on the whole how LV handles these types of situations to a customers satisfaction.
Obviously if a canvas bag is just a few years old then, imo, they should replace the bag. Of course if someone buys a very old bag off of ebay and it has all sorts of cracks from wear then I can see them not replacing that bag.....just not feasible for any company.

However if a customer came in and showed their receipt for when they purchased the bag and it isn't that old but is already having issues? That should be replaced in my opinion.

In short, I agree with the OP and would be very upset if I saw any sort of tear in one of my canvas bags.


----------



## LovestheLouis

I bought it in store, the staff now me by name, the manager new when I got it before checking, and she said they have stopped making that bag but keep parts for ten years and she new how much it would coast too fix, I'm just guessing but id say they have had problems with this bag before if she new exactly how much it would be to fix and was all very nonchalant.


----------



## alansgail

LovestheLouis said:


> I bought it in store, the staff now me by name, the manager new when I got it before checking, and she said they have stopped making that bag but keep parts for ten years and she new how much it would coast too fix, I'm just guessing but id say they have had problems with this bag before if she new exactly how much it would be to fix and was all very nonchalant.


Wow, that's just not acceptable. I hope you can get that problem resolved.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Thanks I'm glad too see I'm not the only one who thinks this is crappy, like the bag was from Christmas 5 years ago! Just feeling a little ripped off.


----------



## cat1967

LovestheLouis said:


> Thanks I'm glad too see I'm not the only one who thinks this is crappy, like the bag was from Christmas 5 years ago! Just feeling a little ripped off.



You have every right to feel like that and you shouldn't apologize for any reason.  It is a crack and it might get worse.  I know they don't fix canvas but this was not your doing.  However, I have to congratulate you on your seeing this.  I probably wouldn't.


----------



## LovestheLouis

I actually didn't see it straight away, I felt it scrap my hand, it's a tricky crack it's kinda raised on one side, apparently it's from opening the bag so much. Note too self keep bags closed!


----------



## Tsundere

I want to know and please be as blunt as you need to be with me. I can handle it.

Is there a good way to repair or lessen the appearance chipped vernis? Is it worth having it inspected by someone?
Am I better off leaving it alone and enjoying it as is, or should I actually TRY to have it repaired?


----------



## JA_UK

Tsundere said:


> I want to know and please be as blunt as you need to be with me. I can handle it.
> 
> Is there a good way to repair or lessen the appearance chipped vernis? Is it worth having it inspected by someone?
> Am I better off leaving it alone and enjoying it as is, or should I actually TRY to have it repaired?



Firstly I can't actually see the crack from your picture, is it really noticeable,  do you have another picture?  Secondly you would most definitely have to pay for lv to repair it unless it's within the 28 days exchange period then I'd guess they'd exchange if there was a fault.  I've not had that happen with any of my canvas bags the oldest of those being 18 years old and trust me I've abused that bag. Have you taken it into the store for their opinion? I'd do that first before you start using it again so you can perhaps prevent the problem from getting any worse xx


----------



## Tsundere

JA_UK said:


> Firstly I can't actually see the crack from your picture, is it really noticeable,  do you have another picture?  Secondly you would most definitely have to pay for lv to repair it unless it's within the 28 days exchange period then I'd guess they'd exchange if there was a fault.  I've not had that happen with any of my canvas bags the oldest of those being 18 years old and trust me I've abused that bag. Have you taken it into the store for their opinion? I'd do that first before you start using it again so you can perhaps prevent the problem from getting any worse xx



I didn't post a picture, sorry about that! I was just asking for dents/cracks in general where the vernis is totally missing. It's less noticeable in light bags, but still irritating. I have no idea what the previous owner could've done to cause it as they can take some serious abuse...

I'll call the store and see what they say, but it's a far drive from here. Maybe I could consider it a holiday trip.


----------



## JA_UK

Tsundere said:


> I didn't post a picture, sorry about that! I was just asking for dents/cracks in general where the vernis is totally missing. It's less noticeable in light bags, but still irritating. I have no idea what the previous owner could've done to cause it as they can take some serious abuse...
> 
> I'll call the store and see what they say, but it's a far drive from here. Maybe I could consider it a holiday trip.



Oh sorry I confused your post with a previous post on the same topic &#128522;


----------



## nora ramos

I am a new member, so I hope I'm responding to the right comment...(please forgive me if this comment ends up in the wrong section!!) I do drive my husband CRAZY with all of my talking about LV!!! I am so excited to have found tpf to use as an outlet to talk about louis with people who get it!! I have absolutely NOBODY in my life that shares this obsession of mine for all things LV!!! Thank God for TPF!!!


----------



## nora ramos

Hi! I'm new on here, and a new LV ADDICT. I'm not sure where to post or quite how to navigate this site yet- I'm on my iPhone.... Where do I post pics and share new purchases? Any helpful tips or suggestions would be so appreciated! Hopefully I posted this in the right place I'm so happy to be here with you all!!!


----------



## Lan207

nora ramos said:


> Hi! I'm new on here, and a new LV ADDICT. I'm not sure where to post or quite how to navigate this site yet- I'm on my iPhone.... Where do I post pics and share new purchases? Any helpful tips or suggestions would be so appreciated! Hopefully I posted this in the right place I'm so happy to be here with you all!!!




Hi! And welcome! So good to have you join us! 

For new purchases you can find a monthly thread (called e.g. Come show your December Louis Vuitton Purchases here) and you can also start your own "reveal" thread. 

Hope this helps! x


----------



## nora ramos

Lan207 said:


> Hi! And welcome! So good to have you join us!
> 
> For new purchases you can find a monthly thread (called e.g. Come show your December Louis Vuitton Purchases here) and you can also start your own "reveal" thread.
> 
> Hope this helps! x



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## cat1967

nora ramos said:


> I am a new member, so I hope I'm responding to the right comment...(please forgive me if this comment ends up in the wrong section!!) I do drive my husband CRAZY with all of my talking about LV!!! I am so excited to have found tpf to use as an outlet to talk about louis with people who get it!! I have absolutely NOBODY in my life that shares this obsession of mine for all things LV!!! Thank God for TPF!!!



I know exactly how you feel.  Same here!


----------



## MADfabstyle

Good morning LV lovers can someone please tell me what bag this is? Is it still in production? Is it even authentic ?


----------



## Juliemvis

Ok silly question here but I'm looking at everyone's pictures of speedy b 30 in damier and I've notice the squares near the zipper some are a whole square with the stitching through and some are a half square ,can anyone help out .thanks


----------



## nerual13

cat1967 said:


> I know exactly how you feel.  Same here!




+ 1000 to this! I'm totally purse crazy, thank goodness I have y'all to talk to!!!!!


----------



## nora ramos

So, I posted this somewhere else too (in cost of repairs section?), but I'm wondering if anyone else has had the brass tab break off on an agenda? I pushed them to close the rings after finally getting paper refills today(I have a DE pm 6 ring), and the bottom piece just snapped off in my hands!!! I didn't exert excessive force, the refills weren't too full, the fit wasn't tight. This agenda is pre-loved, and this was my first day having paper in it, so literally the first time I was actually going to be able to use it! I read a post from way back I believe from '09 and someone said that if it was over two years old there would be a charge....I think she said 70$ back then. Does anyone have a more current price estimate? Thanks so much in advance!! I am so so sad&#128546;


----------



## alexandracyn

Hi! New here on purseforum and Im sorry if my question is silly or had been askef before..
So I have a LV neverfull in Epi leather (Mimosa) and theres a small ballpoint stain on the handle  anyone knows how to remove it without damaging the yellow color ?


----------



## Elliespurse

alexandracyn said:


> Hi! New here on purseforum and Im sorry if my question is silly or had been askef before..
> So I have a LV neverfull in Epi leather (Mimosa) and theres a small ballpoint stain on the handle  anyone knows how to remove it without damaging the yellow color ?



Hello and welcome, ink stains are sometimes hard to remove and it could make the stain larger. Perhaps ask in a LV store?

You could also see the threads in the LV FAQ section, there are threads about ink stains. A supply store could have products like "Ink Away".

Hope it works out.


----------



## TifflovesLV

Need help! Just received my vintage cosmetic case from a luxury consignment shop. It's 16 years old, and it's still BEAUTIFUL!  There is one slight problem, it has an order...I put some baking soda in it hoping it will lift the scent over time! Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance. Have a happy and healthy Nee Year all!


----------



## cat1967

TifflovesLV said:


> Need help! Just received my vintage cosmetic case from a luxury consignment shop. It's 16 years old, and it's still BEAUTIFUL!  There is one slight problem, it has an order...I put some baking soda in it hoping it will lift the scent over time! Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance. Have a happy and healthy Nee Year all!



I had the same problem with a preloved LV bag I bought and no matter what I did the odor left only with time.  You could leave it in the fresh air for a few days and then see what happens.


----------



## satine112

So i just received a preloved (1995) speedy 25 in old (castillian) red from ebay.  I didn't realize it was the old red, and i have a "new" red Jasmine (2004) with strap already.  So, obvs. the shades aren't the same, but do you think i'd be ok to wear the strap on the speedy, or will it look dumb/bad/fake?


----------



## lvmk

cat1967 said:


> I had the same problem with a preloved LV bag I bought and no matter what I did the odor left only with time.  You could leave it in the fresh air for a few days and then see what happens.




A local car dealership where my friend works was nice enough to let me use the machine they use to get the smoking scent out of cars on my preloved bags before  so you could try to go to a car dealership!


----------



## cat1967

lvmk said:


> A local car dealership where my friend works was nice enough to let me use the machine they use to get the smoking scent out of cars on my preloved bags before  so you could try to go to a car dealership!



Happy New Year!
Thanks for the advice.  Really helpful!


----------



## farmy

Hello Ladies,  back from a long absence on the Purse Forum and I have a question.  I don't want to get an item authenticated however I am curious to know if a particular style ever existed?  I have a photo but that's about it.


----------



## Elliespurse

farmy said:


> Hello Ladies,  back from a long absence on the Purse Forum and I have a question.  I don't want to get an item authenticated however I am curious to know if a particular style ever existed?  I have a photo but that's about it.



Hello and welcome back! We have a perfect thread in the FAQ section: Identify This LV!!!


----------



## farmy

Elliespurse said:


> Hello and welcome back! We have a perfect thread in the FAQ section: Identify This LV!!!


Thanks Ellies Purse.  Will post in there.  Good to be back!


----------



## Pelagia

Thoughts on a monogram pochette with DE long strap, thinking if removing this strap and using my de eva clutch strap crossbody tacky ??


----------



## Saybelina

Hi everyone,
I purchased a pre loved menilmontant pm today from a private seller. Everything seems legit except for the backside stitching i was wondering if anybody noticed that on there handbag? Thanks


----------



## Leo the Lion

Pelagia said:


> Thoughts on a monogram pochette with DE long strap, thinking if removing this strap and using my de eva clutch strap crossbody tacky ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849488




I think it will look good with the longer strap. I have seen people do that before. However, I do prefer it as is and use my Eva or Favorite for crossbody. No tacky.


----------



## Leo the Lion

nerual13 said:


> + 1000 to this! I'm totally purse crazy, thank goodness I have y'all to talk to!!!!!




Are you coming to the LV meet up on January 17th in San Francisco? Hope so!


----------



## nerual13

Leo the Lion said:


> Are you coming to the LV meet up on January 17th in San Francisco? Hope so!



So far I'm in for that, I'm SO on ban island but I still wanna come and play!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl414

Hi all. I just got my Delightful MM last week for Christmas. I've worn it everyday since, but I noticed today there there is a weird blackness on the trim of my bag. I take extremely good care of my bags so I'm confused what it could be. Any ideas? I thought maybe it was color transfer from my jacket but the strap is fine. Help!!!


----------



## sb1212

Sunnygirl414 said:


> Hi all. I just got my Delightful MM last week for Christmas. I've worn it everyday since, but I noticed today there there is a weird blackness on the trim of my bag. I take extremely good care of my bags so I'm confused what it could be. Any ideas? I thought maybe it was color transfer from my jacket but the strap is fine. Help!!!




I'm thinking it could be color transfer as well my galleria has that as well from wearing dark colored coats


----------



## Kickchic

Sunnygirl414 said:


> Hi all. I just got my Delightful MM last week for Christmas. I've worn it everyday since, but I noticed today there there is a weird blackness on the trim of my bag. I take extremely good care of my bags so I'm confused what it could be. Any ideas? I thought maybe it was color transfer from my jacket but the strap is fine. Help!!!



I have a delightful GM & Neverfull GM, this is common. It comes from rubbing or color transfer. Enjoy your bag! The delightful is one of the most comfortable bags LV ever made.


----------



## Sunnygirl414

I gently rubbed it with a magic eraser and the blackness came off!! Soooooo relieved. Thanks all!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl414

And I couldn't agree more.  I have the neverfull mm, bloomsbury pm and speedy 30.  My Delightful is by my favorite. So comfy and spacious. Perfect bag.


----------



## cat1967

Pelagia said:


> Thoughts on a monogram pochette with DE long strap, thinking if removing this strap and using my de eva clutch strap crossbody tacky ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849488



Pelagia?  That is a Greek name!
Anyway, I don't have any problem with the mono pochette with DE long strap.  I have bought a chain from ebay and use it with my mono and DA pochettes and love it.  I also have the Eva pochette in mono but the chain makes it more special.  It is exactly the chain of the Eva same pattern.  But with the DE strap, I think it will be much more useful.  Go ahead and do it.  You will enjoy it a lot better.


----------



## nora ramos

Kickchic said:


> I have a delightful GM & Neverfull GM, this is common. It comes from rubbing or color transfer. Enjoy your bag! The delightful is one of the most comfortable bags LV ever made.



I agree that it is color transfer. I have the same issue with my delightful GM 
I almost cried when I noticed it, but now I'm definitely a lot less stressed out when carrying it....


----------



## cat1967

Sunnygirl414 said:


> I gently rubbed it with a magic eraser and the blackness came off!! Soooooo relieved. Thanks all!!!



That was what I wanted to tell you as well.  Use the white eraser any time something like this mark appears.  It is the best way to fix these issues.


----------



## mspiggie

I can't make up my mind on which color interior to choose to get for the neverfull mm? Any suggestion?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sunnygirl414 said:


> Hi all. I just got my Delightful MM last week for Christmas. I've worn it everyday since, but I noticed today there there is a weird blackness on the trim of my bag. I take extremely good care of my bags so I'm confused what it could be. Any ideas? I thought maybe it was color transfer from my jacket but the strap is fine. Help!!!




It could be from your jacket or maybe something on your hands, eyeliner etc...? If it was on the canvas I'd say use a unscented baby wipe but if it's on the vachetta try a white magic eraser. I got mine from Office Depot and slightly erase the black gently. I have seen them do this at my local LV store. Good luck!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sunnygirl414 said:


> I gently rubbed it with a magic eraser and the blackness came off!! Soooooo relieved. Thanks all!!!




Oh great!


----------



## pmpf

I recently made my first LV purchase of a mono cles. I have a question though - is it too feminine for a man?


----------



## wee drop o bush

pmpf said:


> I recently made my first LV purchase of a mono cles. I have a question though - is it too feminine for a man?




If you like it wear it. Life's too short and too precious


----------



## sb1212

I have two zippy coin purse one in mono and the other DE.  I love them both. Now I'm wanting the zippy compact wallet.  Is that too many wallets for one to have?


----------



## pmpf

wee drop o bush said:


> If you like it wear it. Life's too short and too precious



Thanks. Well said.


----------



## fyn72

sb1212 said:


> I have two zippy coin purse one in mono and the other DE.  I love them both. Now I'm wanting the zippy compact wallet.  Is that too many wallets for one to have?




No &#128521;  I have 2 zippy compacts and a large mahina wallet and just change which one I'm using every now and then. It's nice to have a variety


----------



## Oryx816

sb1212 said:


> I have two zippy coin purse one in mono and the other DE.  I love them both. Now I'm wanting the zippy compact wallet.  Is that too many wallets for one to have?




I have about 14 wallets and I love them all and change into a new wallet at least once a week.  I am eyeing the new daily wallet...I believe that as long as you love it and wear it and it isn't financially irresponsible to have it, then enjoy!

Oh, I have the zcw, and I love it!  Just wore for the past few days.


----------



## sb1212

fyn72 said:


> No &#128521;  I have 2 zippy compacts and a large mahina wallet and just change which one I'm using every now and then. It's nice to have a variety




Do u love the compact wallets?  I can't decide between mono or DE


----------



## sb1212

Oryx816 said:


> I have about 14 wallets and I love them all and change into a new wallet at least once a week.  I am eyeing the new daily wallet...I believe that as long as you love it and wear it and it isn't financially irresponsible to have it, then enjoy!
> 
> Oh, I have the zcw, and I love it!  Just wore for the past few days.




Which zcw do you have?


----------



## fyn72

sb1212 said:


> Do u love the compact wallets?  I can't decide between mono or DE




Yes! I've always had a large wallet and was given a compact in Empriente last Year, use it a lot, found I love it. (I do keep my extra cards in my mc flat pochette,) then I bought one in vernis to use when going out inside my Eva's


----------



## Oryx816

sb1212 said:


> Which zcw do you have?




I have the DE but considering one in mono.


----------



## sb1212

Oryx816 said:


> I have the DE but considering one in mono.




Gosh I still can't decide.  Are you able to post a pic of yours?


----------



## mspiggie

Anyone thinking of getting the compact zippy wallet in monogram or de?


----------



## sb1212

mspiggie said:


> Anyone thinking of getting the compact zippy wallet in monogram or de?




I am but can not decide which print


----------



## Oryx816

sb1212 said:


> gosh i still can't decide.  Are you able to post a pic of yours?












Here are some pics of the zcw and all its nooks and crannies!  HTH!


----------



## sb1212

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2855587
> View attachment 2855588
> View attachment 2855589
> View attachment 2855590
> View attachment 2855591
> View attachment 2855592
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the zcw and all its nooks and crannies!  HTH!




Yes thank you.  Love it


----------



## sb1212

Do you think the zcw will fit through the opening in the speedy 25


----------



## Oryx816

sb1212 said:


> Do you think the zcw will fit through the opening in the speedy 25




It fits in smaller things like a pochette, so I can't imagine why not.


----------



## sb1212

Oryx816 said:


> It fits in smaller things like a pochette, so I can't imagine why not.




Ya that's true.  Are you thinking of getting the mono anytime soon


----------



## Oryx816

sb1212 said:


> Ya that's true.  Are you thinking of getting the mono anytime soon




Not really as I am torn between mono and epi!  Lol!  

If you want some pics, I think Tulip2 has it in mono and I know she has it in epi.


----------



## sb1212

Oryx816 said:


> Not really as I am torn between mono and epi!  Lol!
> 
> If you want some pics, I think Tulip2 has it in mono and I know she has it in epi.




I have until April to figure out which print I want.  I will be getting one while on vacation


----------



## mspiggie

Fyi- the sa told me price hike usually occurs around spring time for LV. Hoping the price for the zippy wallet stays the same. Think i might get the mono one. It's calling out to me.


----------



## sb1212

mspiggie said:


> Fyi- the sa told me price hike usually occurs around spring time for LV. Hoping the price for the zippy wallet stays the same. Think i might get the mono one. It's calling out to me.




Will you be getting soon you think


----------



## mspiggie

Just bought a nf mn in monogram. The wallet will have to wait till next month.


----------



## mspiggie

The compact zippy is by far the best in size imo. The others are a bit big.


----------



## sb1212

mspiggie said:


> The compact zippy is by far the best in size imo. The others are a bit big.




I have two zippy coin purse and love them but now I'm wanting something a little bit bigger and I'm liking the zippy compact


----------



## mspiggie

Nice. Let me know which one you choose.


----------



## sb1212

mspiggie said:


> Nice. Let me know which one you choose.




Will do. Post ur wallet when you get one


----------



## mspiggie

sb1212 said:


> Will do. Post ur wallet when you get one



Will share when the time comes. =)


----------



## sb1212

&#128522;


----------



## DeviantRainbow

mspiggie said:


> Fyi- the sa told me price hike usually occurs around spring time for LV. Hoping the price for the zippy wallet stays the same. Think i might get the mono one. It's calling out to me.




Mine too, and matches the timeframe for their last price increases.

Might have to grab my wallet before then! Already used this as an excuse for my new speedy so my partner is standing firm that the next shopping trip is for a wallet only...

I'm sure I'll manage to sneak in some shoes though


----------



## sb1212

When I called customer service about a price in Hawaii she said the price may go up by then which will be maybe by April to 3 to 5% she told me


----------



## staceyjan

All day I have been looking online and I am so torn on what to buy.  I have the Neverfull MM in Mono and itching to get something else.  Should I get something to go in the NF but it does come with that thin pouch.  Or, look at a wallet to fit inside the pouch?  I also like to go out with just a pouch that fits my phone (iPhone 6 with the outer box case).

What would you recommend another bag?  Maybe a speedy pre-loved in the DE? 

I know I definitely want to get the key pouch at some point, too.


----------



## Rani

staceyjan said:


> All day I have been looking online and I am so torn on what to buy.  I have the Neverfull MM in Mono and itching to get something else.  Should I get something to go in the NF but it does come with that thin pouch.  Or, look at a wallet to fit inside the pouch?  I also like to go out with just a pouch that fits my phone (iPhone 6 with the outer box case).
> 
> What would you recommend another bag?  Maybe a speedy pre-loved in the DE?
> 
> I know I definitely want to get the key pouch at some point, too.



You could get a Pochette NM which you can use it inside your Neverfull and attach the strap to your D- ring. You can then also use the Pochette as a separate bag when you only need the essentials. A ZCP may also be a good purchase. Mine fits easily in my Neverfull mm pouch along with my iphone.


----------



## sarahlouise06

So the price increase is due to come into action in Spring time?!?! Crap, that doesn't give me long to get:

Speedy Bandouliere 30 or 35 (not sure which one) in Damier Azur

I'd also love a cosmetic bag, an Artsy GM in monogram (which I totally cannot justify) and a Keepall for travelling. Sob sob!!


----------



## staceyjan

Thanks.  I liked the Eva bag, too but the pochette seems more practical.


----------



## Rani

staceyjan said:


> Thanks.  I liked the Eva bag, too but the pochette seems more practical.



The Eva is also a great option. I own both the mono and de and I love them. I took my de Eva in my Neverfull on a recent trip and they were the perfect travel set. I used the Eva at night to go to dinner and during the day with the long strap. You can use Eva to hold quite a lot inside your Neverfull.


----------



## staceyjan

Rani said:


> The Eva is also a great option. I own both the mono and de and I love them. I took my de Eva in my Neverfull on a recent trip and they were the perfect travel set. I used the Eva at night to go to dinner and during the day with the long strap. You can use Eva to hold quite a lot inside your Neverfull.



Do you prefer the Eva in the DE or the Mono?  I have the Mono NF but considering the DE if I would get an Eva.


----------



## Rani

staceyjan said:


> Do you prefer the Eva in the DE or the Mono?  I have the Mono NF but considering the DE if I would get an Eva.



If I had to choose one from mono or de I would choose de. I use my de Eva more and will never part with it.


----------



## Sandyiei

sb1212 said:


> When I called customer service about a price in Hawaii she said the price may go up by then which will be maybe by April to 3 to 5% she told me


Ah need to buy my pochette NM in damier ebene before then!


----------



## Sandyiei

Does anyone know if Louis Vuitton sells just the dark brown non-adjustable shoulder strap? I would like to use it on pochette NM as a crossbody.


----------



## Kickchic

mspiggie said:


> Anyone thinking of getting the compact zippy wallet in monogram or de?





sb1212 said:


> I am but can not decide which print



I have the DE and LVove it!!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

I need some help... Does anybody have pics of what they can fit iphone 6 (not 6plus) in? Like mini pochette, milla, etc. I have 2 mini pochettes and an older pochette and am hoping a 6 will work in them. I know a few said it wouldn't fit in the minis, but I kind of hope pics will help me out. Thank you in advance. Going to upgrade ASAP


----------



## Sandyiei

I really found this YouTube video (not mine) very helpful http://youtu.be/qhV_g0ClLHw

It was a great reference when I was considering purchasing a mini pochette, but wasn't sure if my iPhone 6 fits. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Sandyiei

I really found this YouTube video (not mine) very helpful http://youtu.be/qhV_g0ClLHw

It was a great reference when I was considering purchasing a mini pochette, but wasn't sure if my iPhone 6 fits. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Sandyiei

LvoemyLV said:


> I need some help... Does anybody have pics of what they can fit iphone 6 (not 6plus) in? Like mini pochette, milla, etc. I have 2 mini pochettes and an older pochette and am hoping a 6 will work in them. I know a few said it wouldn't fit in the minis, but I kind of hope pics will help me out. Thank you in advance. Going to upgrade ASAP


I really found this YouTube video (not mine) very helpful http://youtu.be/qhV_g0ClLHw

It was a great reference when I was considering purchasing a mini pochette, but wasn't sure if my iPhone 6 fits. 

Goodluck!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Thanks! Just curious, did you get the mini pochette then?


----------



## staceyjan

Rani said:


> You could get a Pochette NM which you can use it inside your Neverfull and attach the strap to your D- ring. You can then also use the Pochette as a separate bag when you only need the essentials. A ZCP may also be a good purchase. Mine fits easily in my Neverfull mm pouch along with my iphone.



I did not even think about a ZCP.  I never owned a compact wallet.  Definitely another option.   Do you also have the key pouch?  Thanks!


----------



## Sandyiei

LvoemyLV said:


> Thanks! Just curious, did you get the mini pochette then?


Yes I did!


----------



## Rani

staceyjan said:


> I did not even think about a ZCP.  I never owned a compact wallet.  Definitely another option.   Do you also have the key pouch?  Thanks!



I have mono cles which I use to hold my keys.


----------



## sb1212

Is the zippy compact heavier than the zippy coin?


----------



## khaira

Hi....i just reg this group....i have 1 lv trevi pm..to check authentic or fake....where cn post....to ask...


----------



## iheartauburn

I am new to this forum so I'm not sure if I'm doing this right. I am looking at buying my 2nd LV bag (first was a Speedy 35 in mono). I am debating greatly on an Artsy or Delightful. I love the mono print but also love the DA print. Wondering if I should go for the DA for variety, or if its hard to keep clean? Also would an Artsy & Speedy 35 in mono be too similar? Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbask

khaira said:


> Hi....i just reg this group....i have 1 lv trevi pm..to check authentic or fake....where cn post....to ask...




You can post requests for authentication on this thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...te-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-878933.html.
You'll want to read page one for requirements and format of request.  Authenticators will only authenticate items that have an active link online. If they are personal items, or items purchased from a private seller, then you will need to pay for authentication.  Some reputable sources are caroldiva.com and authenticate4u.  Good luck!


----------



## nora ramos

Sunnygirl414 said:


> I gently rubbed it with a magic eraser and the blackness came off!! Soooooo relieved. Thanks all!!!




Did you wet the magic eraser?! Oh gosh- I have some color transfer on my gm delightful but am scared to death to do anything at all to her in fear of making it worse!!!! 
How did you do it and how did it come out?! (You're brave lol)


----------



## Sunnygirl414

nora ramos said:


> Did you wet the magic eraser?! Oh gosh- I have some color transfer on my gm delightful but am scared to death to do anything at all to her in fear of making it worse!!!!
> How did you do it and how did it come out?! (You're brave lol)



Nope, I used a dry one and just rubbed very very veryyyy lightly. The transfer came off in seconds and it didn't hurt the bag at all. Trust me, I was terrified! But I've done it twice since posting on here and both times it's worked great.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Hey random but has anyone notice how men's bags and messenger bags in monogram have kind of stopped?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Quick question... If I buy a preloved bag with "LS" heat stamped on it, will LV stores add a letter to make it "ALS"?


----------



## cat1967

LvoemyLV said:


> Quick question... If I buy a preloved bag with "LS" heat stamped on it, will LV stores add a letter to make it "ALS"?


If there is enough space to add the letter I am sure they can!


----------



## Toniwright

Hi everyone
I'm new to TPF, looking for some help please ??
I'm looking at buying a LV Emillie wallet off Gumtree & not sure if date is Authentic?
CA4362


----------



## hollyloves2shop

To all the cles owners! I got my first cles last week and notice today that one end of the zipper is too long and it scratches. There is even a really tiny thread hanging loose there, it bothers me a lot. There is no LV store in the city I live so I cannot check it myself. Is it supposed to look like this?


----------



## smashinstyle

hollyloves2shop said:


> To all the cles owners! I got my first cles last week and notice today that one end of the zipper is too long and it scratches. There is even a really tiny thread hanging loose there, it bothers me a lot. There is no LV store in the city I live so I cannot check it myself. Is it supposed to look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867638
> View attachment 2867639



you had me whip out my monogram cles to check! well, all i can say is mine does not look like that, the edges are rounded on mine. it kind of looks like yours hasn't been tucked in like mine shows in the last pic attached here:


----------



## hollyloves2shop

smashinstyle said:


> you had me whip out my monogram cles to check! well, all i can say is mine does not look like that, the edges are rounded on mine. it kind of looks like yours hasn't been tucked in like mine shows in the last pic attached here:




Thanks so much for your reply. I have to sent it back for them to investigate. It seems like it's going to take long time... Very disappointed with LVs customer service in Sweden.


----------



## smashinstyle

hollyloves2shop said:


> Thanks so much for your reply. I have to sent it back for them to investigate. It seems like it's going to take long time... Very disappointed with LVs customer service in Sweden.



I have to say, LV's customer service here in Canada has not been stellar either. I've had a few issues within the past few months and let's just say service has definitely been lacking. When did you purchase?


----------



## hollyloves2shop

smashinstyle said:


> I have to say, LV's customer service here in Canada has not been stellar either. I've had a few issues within the past few months and let's just say service has definitely been lacking. When did you purchase?




Got it last Friday via telephone order. I bought a pochette nm with this cles and the bottom is not parallel, I cannot say it's defective but it really bothers me. I attach a pic here, maybe can you see what I mean. Is it normal?


----------



## smashinstyle

hollyloves2shop said:


> Got it last Friday via telephone order. I bought a pochette nm with this cles and the bottom is not parallel, I cannot say it's defective but it really bothers me. I attach a pic here, maybe can you see what I mean. Is it normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867755



Does it stay the same way when you fill it with items as well? If yes, then it would annoy me and I would exchange for another one. I wouldn't consider it a defect, but if it bothers you then exchange. 

I will grab my pochette nm after I eat lunch quickly and take a look and let you know.


----------



## hollyloves2shop

Yes it stays so. Really annoying. But I'm not sure if they will exchange it for me because it has no defects.


----------



## smashinstyle

If they don't exchange for you, can't you return for a full refund? If they refused to exchange, I would return.


----------



## hollyloves2shop

smashinstyle said:


> If they don't exchange for you, can't you return for a full refund? If they refused to exchange, I would return.




There is definitely no return, it says on the receipt. I don't know what to do if they say no, I will never use it because it bothers me so much.


----------



## smashinstyle

Wow, really! I'm surprised, I suppose the policy varies from country to country. I know here in Canada we had something like 15 days for a full refund, 30 days for exchange. 

If they don't exchange for you then you'll probably just have to accept it as part of your bag and think of it differently - rather than it being a defect, think of it as something that makes your bag unique.


----------



## hollyloves2shop

smashinstyle said:


> Wow, really! I'm surprised, I suppose the policy varies from country to country. I know here in Canada we had something like 15 days for a full refund, 30 days for exchange.
> 
> If they don't exchange for you then you'll probably just have to accept it as part of your bag and think of it differently - rather than it being a defect, think of it as something that makes your bag unique.




I got from mail order so it's no return, I guess it is different if one gets it in the butik. I think it would be hard to think like that, I might change it to something else, a wallet or shawl, I don't know, really have no lust for LV any more if they have this bad customer service.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Hey fashionistas, what your opinion on what I think may be one of the most amazing buys EVER!!! I was in a charity shop over the weekend and out of the corner of my eye sticking out of a wire basket full of bags I saw this beauty for 7!!! What do you guys think?? Is it real??? 

It seems real too me, but I don't know I've never seen this bag before and I asked on the authenticity thread but because it's not for sale on eBay they can't help, so I'm asking this room, am I lucky? Have a found a gem?  


[
	

		
			
		

		
	




ATTACH]2867906[/ATTACH]


----------



## Loveluxury13

hollyloves2shop said:


> I got from mail order so it's no return, I guess it is different if one gets it in the butik. I think it would be hard to think like that, I might change it to something else, a wallet or shawl, I don't know, really have no lust for LV any more if they have this bad customer service.




That's strange. I always order from Louis Vuitton.com direct with mail order and they return items or exchange for me. Which website did you purchase from?

I just checked the form they send with the items and it clearly says you can exchange OR return within 30 days.


----------



## miss_chiff

hollyloves2shop said:


> To all the cles owners! I got my first cles last week and notice today that one end of the zipper is too long and it scratches. There is even a really tiny thread hanging loose there, it bothers me a lot. There is no LV store in the city I live so I cannot check it myself. Is it supposed to look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867638
> View attachment 2867639




Hej,
I checked mine and took a photo. They were purchased within the last year. They are not rounded on mine, but the zippers are even. Lycka till!


----------



## miss_chiff

No return at all on mail order from LV in Sweden???!!! I do almost all my shopping online here in the U.S. Uff då! &#128540;


----------



## hollyloves2shop

Loveluxury13 said:


> That's strange. I always order from Louis Vuitton.com direct with mail order and they return items or exchange for me. Which website did you purchase from?
> 
> I just checked the form they send with the items and it clearly says you can exchange OR return within 30 days.




I bought it via telephone, there's no internet shopping here. It says so on the receipt. It really sucks!


----------



## hollyloves2shop

miss_chiff said:


> Hej,
> I checked mine and took a photo. They were purchased within the last year. They are not rounded on mine, but the zippers are even. Lycka till!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867965




Tack! They look much better on yours!


----------



## hollyloves2shop

miss_chiff said:


> No return at all on mail order from LV in Sweden???!!! I do almost all my shopping online here in the U.S. Uff då! &#128540;




Yes it sucks. Wish I'm still in the U.S., so much fun shopping there!


----------



## Wendy.C

MolMol said:


> Hi ladies! I have recently become addicted to this SF.  Glad to see there is a chat! I'm getting my first LV tomorrow (sure it won't be my last) the Neverfull MM in Monogram!


I have a Neverfull MM too but in DE and I love it. Love the way that I can just dumped what i need in it. Hope you enjoy yours too.


----------



## Pavla

hollyloves2shop said:


> Yes it sucks. Wish I'm still in the U.S., so much fun shopping there!



I advice you to call to LV to ask about it!
It seems like the textile part of the zipper is simply cut on your cles, while it should be turned into the cles. I have it on my cles like the poster from Canada that replied first to your post.
We are in European Union and I think even if the order was made by the phone, you have the right to at least exchange for a product without a defect. 
The same is your new pochette - if it bothers you, ask for exchange. They should do it! We pay so much for LV items, so we should be satisfied!
Good luck!


----------



## hollyloves2shop

Pavla said:


> I advice you to call to LV to ask about it!
> 
> It seems like the textile part of the zipper is simply cut on your cles, while it should be turned into the cles. I have it on my cles like the poster from Canada that replied first to your post.
> 
> We are in European Union and I think even if the order was made by the phone, you have the right to at least exchange for a product without a defect.
> 
> The same is your new pochette - if it bothers you, ask for exchange. They should do it! We pay so much for LV items, so we should be satisfied!
> 
> Good luck!




You have it so right! I sent both of them back today and see how it goes. I am kind of nervous because the customer service is not so great from my previous experience. It's gonna be my last purchase from them if they don't allow exchange I think. We spend so much money and I expect a little better quality and service.


----------



## hollyloves2shop

Pavla said:


> I advice you to call to LV to ask about it!
> 
> It seems like the textile part of the zipper is simply cut on your cles, while it should be turned into the cles. I have it on my cles like the poster from Canada that replied first to your post.
> 
> We are in European Union and I think even if the order was made by the phone, you have the right to at least exchange for a product without a defect.
> 
> The same is your new pochette - if it bothers you, ask for exchange. They should do it! We pay so much for LV items, so we should be satisfied!
> 
> Good luck!




By the way, I emailed the customer service and they say that it seems that the cles is made according their standard but I need to send it in to butik in order to get a definitive answer. I think it would be really bad it this is their "standard".


----------



## smashinstyle

their customer service in regard to defective or abnormal products these days is abysmal. they say that everything is perfect and up to their standards and not defective even when it clearly is. pretty disgusting actually.


----------



## Shoppinmel

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey fashionistas, what your opinion on what I think may be one of the most amazing buys EVER!!! I was in a charity shop over the weekend and out of the corner of my eye sticking out of a wire basket full of bags I saw this beauty for 7!!! What do you guys think?? Is it real???
> 
> It seems real too me, but I don't know I've never seen this bag before and I asked on the authenticity thread but because it's not for sale on eBay they can't help, so I'm asking this room, am I lucky? Have a found a gem?
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867908
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2867906[/ATTACH]
> 
> View attachment 2867907



For that price I would have certainly taken the chance too!  I hope the authenticators say it's real!  If it is, congrats!


----------



## hollyloves2shop

smashinstyle said:


> their customer service in regard to defective or abnormal products these days is abysmal. they say that everything is perfect and up to their standards and not defective even when it clearly is. pretty disgusting actually.




That's really disappointing.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Shoppinmel said:


> For that price I would have certainly taken the chance too!  I hope the authenticators say it's real!  If it is, congrats!




They can't authenticate it because it's not for sale on eBay! &#128555;


----------



## hollyloves2shop

smashinstyle said:


> their customer service in regard to defective or abnormal products these days is abysmal. they say that everything is perfect and up to their standards and not defective even when it clearly is. pretty disgusting actually.




They said every cles and pochette they have are like that, I don't believe it!!


----------



## smashinstyle

hollyloves2shop said:


> They said every cles and pochette they have are like that, I don't believe it!!



That's absolutely ridiculous, they're definitely lying to you.


----------



## hollyloves2shop

smashinstyle said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous, they're definitely lying to you.




I know!! I just can't argue with it because I'm not there seeing with my own eyes! Plus I hade to pay almost 30dollars to ship to the store! And the pochette, they say there is no one looks better than I have. It's too hard to let go so I decided to have it back then...


----------



## LovestheLouis

Ok, Here's my little story, I went too a charity shop last week I was looking for some old china plates for a craft project and out of the corner of my eye at the bottom of a wire basket I saw some LV pattern, well I had too look and see pulled it out and saw it was a handbag. Looked very good too me, checked the price and it was 7.00!!! Yeah a 5.00 note and a 2.00 coin! So that made me think it can't be real? If it was the charity shop would have found out or something! Well I bought it anyway thing I'll post it up on this site see if anyone could authenticate it, but because it wasn't on eBay they couldn't help, so I went too the LV store today and guess what! It's real!!!! They told me it's the Trotteur bag discontinued!!! My gah!!! I'm in shock!!! I got a vintage LV for 7.00!!!!! What a great start too 2015!!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok, Here's my little story, I went too a charity shop last week I was looking for some old china plates for a craft project and out of the corner of my eye at the bottom of a wire basket I saw some LV pattern, well I had too look and see pulled it out and saw it was a handbag. Looked very good too me, checked the price and it was 7.00!!! Yeah a 5.00 note and a 2.00 coin! So that made me think it can't be real? If it was the charity shop would have found out or something! Well I bought it anyway thing I'll post it up on this site see if anyone could authenticate it, but because it wasn't on eBay they couldn't help, so I went too the LV store today and guess what! It's real!!!! They told me it's the Trotteur bag discontinued!!! My gah!!! I'm in shock!!! I got a vintage LV for 7.00!!!!! What a great start too 2015!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871467



Yay!  I'm thrilled for you!!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Thanks Hun! Omg! Just need too find an excuse to wear it out and show it off!!! &#128513;


----------



## crystalr199

Hi everyone  quick question ??? Does anyone know If speedy's changed size a bit? My older monogram speedy 35 is a smidge smaller than my newer speedy 35's I have


----------



## crystalr199

LovestheLouis said:


> Thanks Hun! Omg! Just need too find an excuse to wear it out and show it off!!! &#128513;



Amazing !!! Great buy &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Camaro Chic

I have been on the PF too much. I've got to stop because I was bag content and now I have found about 10 LV to refill my list :crybabies: Hi everyone! My friends call me Andi, and this thread called to me


----------



## lilmermaid264

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok, Here's my little story, I went too a charity shop last week I was looking for some old china plates for a craft project and out of the corner of my eye at the bottom of a wire basket I saw some LV pattern, well I had too look and see pulled it out and saw it was a handbag. Looked very good too me, checked the price and it was &#8364;7.00!!! Yeah a &#8364;5.00 note and a &#8364;2.00 coin! So that made me think it can't be real? If it was the charity shop would have found out or something! Well I bought it anyway thing I'll post it up on this site see if anyone could authenticate it, but because it wasn't on eBay they couldn't help, so I went too the LV store today and guess what! It's real!!!! They told me it's the Trotteur bag discontinued!!! My gah!!! I'm in shock!!! I got a vintage LV for &#8364;7.00!!!!! What a great start too 2015!!!




Great story!  Congrats on your fab find!


----------



## icorrick

Is anyone familiar with Louis Vuitton speedy- how they wear... This zipper, smell and corners are driving me nuts, I just bought it "pre loved" and want to return it so bad, I don't k know how I will be able to fix the flimsy zipper that feel will break if I'm not extremely gentle... Also, why is the shape so odd, it crinkles!! I'm not sure if I'm being picky or if I should just deal with it!&#128584;


----------



## Arlene619

icorrick said:


> Is anyone familiar with Louis Vuitton speedy- how they wear... This zipper, smell and corners are driving me nuts, I just bought it "pre loved" and want to return it so bad, I don't k know how I will be able to fix the flimsy zipper that feel will break if I'm not extremely gentle... Also, why is the shape so odd, it crinkles!! I'm not sure if I'm being picky or if I should just deal with it!&#128584;



Wow. I'm sorry about your bad experience buying pre-loved. Did the seller notify you of these issues? I have 2 speedys and the zippers are not flimsy at all. I don't think anything on an LV bag is supposed to be flimsy.   I would be bothered by any smells (unless it's leather). Could you post pics of the bag? Did the seller prove authenticity? You are not being picky,  I would send it back


----------



## icorrick

Arlene619 said:


> Wow. I'm sorry about your bad experience buying pre-loved. Did the seller notify you of these issues? I have 2 speedys and the zippers are not flimsy at all. I don't think anything on an LV bag is supposed to be flimsy.   I would be bothered by any smells (unless it's leather). Could you post pics of the bag? Did the seller prove authenticity? You are not being picky,  I would send it back




No, it wasn't listed at all!!! Or the other flaws, ton of scuffs and scratches... I will link the sellers listing vs what I got, looks nothing like it! And I would of passed if she would of listed the issues, here's the link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-bag-satchel-1664790/
Her description mentions nothing!!!!

Pics is what I got, I'm so mad at her response too, after I messaged her about it! 





Look at that zipper, is so beyond not what her listing has, also the smell is driving me insane.   I bought a galleria pre owned and it's as listed, beautiful(only concern is the trap being kind of thinner than I expected, but the bag is to die for) but this speedy will give me a headache on Monday, I just know it! Grrr...


----------



## Arlene619

icorrick said:


> No, it wasn't listed at all!!! Or the other flaws, ton of scuffs and scratches... I will link the sellers listing vs what I got, looks nothing like it! And I would of passed if she would of listed the issues, here's the link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-bag-satchel-1664790/
> Her description mentions nothing!!!!
> 
> Pics is what I got, I'm so mad at her response too, after I messaged her about it!
> View attachment 2873116
> View attachment 2873117
> View attachment 2873118
> View attachment 2873119
> 
> Look at that zipper, is so beyond not what her listing has, also the smell is driving me insane.   I bought a galleria pre owned and it's as listed, beautiful(only concern is the trap being kind of thinner than I expected, but the bag is to die for) but this speedy will give me a headache on Monday, I just know it! Grrr...



Oh no! I would definitely return it. The zipper totally bothers me.. I could imagine how you feel . The piping looks like it needs to be replaced. Have you tried searching on  fashionphile? 
I couldn't help but notice your beautiful ring and manicure &#128522;


----------



## icorrick

Arlene619 said:


> Oh no! I would definitely return it. The zipper totally bothers me.. I could imagine how you feel . The piping looks like it needs to be replaced. Have you tried searching on  fashionphile?
> I couldn't help but notice your beautiful ring and manicure &#128522;




Oh no, I was so stoked about the price and the purse looks really good on her listing that I jumped on it, now if I return it, I'll only get store credit, I think ... I'm so mad! Anyways here is my good purchase from that site, I'm in love, I've been wanting one since 2010 and couldn't ever justify it, and it was 862 (I negotiated with the seller ) minus 200.00 on tradesy!! I feel like I scored and I love it, and has no smell at all. Thank you, my fiancé did good anyways here's some pics of my pre loved new love!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Some are from the seller and some are mine, I am so happy with whoever sold me this bag!!  Lol


----------



## LVgirl_68

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok, Here's my little story, I went too a charity shop last week I was looking for some old china plates for a craft project and out of the corner of my eye at the bottom of a wire basket I saw some LV pattern, well I had too look and see pulled it out and saw it was a handbag. Looked very good too me, checked the price and it was 7.00!!! Yeah a 5.00 note and a 2.00 coin! So that made me think it can't be real? If it was the charity shop would have found out or something! Well I bought it anyway thing I'll post it up on this site see if anyone could authenticate it, but because it wasn't on eBay they couldn't help, so I went too the LV store today and guess what! It's real!!!! They told me it's the Trotteur bag discontinued!!! My gah!!! I'm in shock!!! I got a vintage LV for 7.00!!!!! What a great start too 2015!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871467


That is fantastic!


----------



## Aaron123

Hello, new to posting so I'm restricted where I can post so wasn't sure where to ask this...

For those of you that treat your Louis Vuittons do you treat the entire bag including canvas, or just the vachetta? Thanks for your help


----------



## Arlene619

Aaron123 said:


> Hello, new to posting so I'm restricted where I can post so wasn't sure where to ask this...
> 
> For those of you that treat your Louis Vuittons do you treat the entire bag including canvas, or just the vachetta? Thanks for your help



Welcome to the forums! 
It depends on what you're using to treat your bag with. If it's loving  my bags pre-treatment, cleaner and conditioner, you can use it on vachetta and for the canvas you can use just the cleaner for it. Alcohol free baby wipes are also ok to use on canvas. I hope that helps. &#128522;


----------



## Aaron123

Thank you for your answer, it was more about waterproofing  sprays like shining monkey/Apple garde/kiwi?


----------



## Arlene619

Aaron123 said:


> Thank you for your answer, it was more about waterproofing  sprays like shining monkey/Apple garde/kiwi?



Oh, I'm sorry. I haven't used any waterproofing sprays. If you want to see an awesome method for an even patina. Check this out. She had a water spot but it went away using the sock method. I'm too scared to try but it's a good thread &#128522;

The (Patina) Champ is Here
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/the-patina-champ-is-here-815007.html


----------



## Wendy.C

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok, Here's my little story, I went too a charity shop last week I was looking for some old china plates for a craft project and out of the corner of my eye at the bottom of a wire basket I saw some LV pattern, well I had too look and see pulled it out and saw it was a handbag. Looked very good too me, checked the price and it was 7.00!!! Yeah a 5.00 note and a 2.00 coin! So that made me think it can't be real? If it was the charity shop would have found out or something! Well I bought it anyway thing I'll post it up on this site see if anyone could authenticate it, but because it wasn't on eBay they couldn't help, so I went too the LV store today and guess what! It's real!!!! They told me it's the Trotteur bag discontinued!!! My gah!!! I'm in shock!!! I got a vintage LV for 7.00!!!!! What a great start too 2015!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871467



Wah!!! What's a great deal... You're so lucky...


----------



## cavalier1

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok, Here's my little story, I went too a charity shop last week I was looking for some old china plates for a craft project and out of the corner of my eye at the bottom of a wire basket I saw some LV pattern, well I had too look and see pulled it out and saw it was a handbag. Looked very good too me, checked the price and it was 7.00!!! Yeah a 5.00 note and a 2.00 coin! So that made me think it can't be real? If it was the charity shop would have found out or something! Well I bought it anyway thing I'll post it up on this site see if anyone could authenticate it, but because it wasn't on eBay they couldn't help, so I went too the LV store today and guess what! It's real!!!! They told me it's the Trotteur bag discontinued!!! My gah!!! I'm in shock!!! I got a vintage LV for 7.00!!!!! What a great start too 2015!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871465
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871467


Wow, congratulations...you did so good girl...great purchase and she's cute as can be...enjoy your new authentic LV...


----------



## LovestheLouis

Lol it really is an evening bag, my International organiser purse barely fits in it, haha. I need somewhere I don't need too being a wallet! Lol


----------



## AndreaM99

A funny comparison.


----------



## Louis1970

I need help,I bought an Eva clutch in monogramme and not sure whether to keep it or not,thinking it may be too small.


----------



## fyn72

Louis1970 said:


> I need help,I bought an Eva clutch in monogramme and not sure whether to keep it or not,thinking it may be too small.




I used to wonder that myself before I bought one.. Then I decided to get it and it's so useful, I wear casual cross body or on the shoulder for dressier occasions. If you Carry a zippy compact wallet you can fit your phone and a little makeup and keys. You can also use inside bigger bags as a pouch


----------



## LovestheLouis

Hey this price increase everyone is mentioning is it a world wide thing or just USA?


----------



## nerual13

World wide I believe.


----------



## Camaro Chic

I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT OMG I'M SO EXCITED! 

Sorry. Can't do the happy bag dance around DH. But I just ordered my UHG and am now cut off for the foreseeable future lol


----------



## Shoppinmel

Louis1970 said:


> I need help,I bought an Eva clutch in monogramme and not sure whether to keep it or not,thinking it may be too small.



It is small but I think it's a great bag to have because you can wear it by the chain for a more formal look or crossbody for a more casual look.  I don't have a small wallet so I use a credit card holder similar to this and it works great to carry my ID, a card or two and some cash.  Then along with that I can fit my cell, some make-up and a few other things.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Camaro Chic said:


> I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT OMG I'M SO EXCITED!
> 
> Sorry. Can't do the happy bag dance around DH. But I just ordered my UHG and am now cut off for the foreseeable future lol



Yay I'm so excited for you but what the heck is a UHG?!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Shoppinmel said:


> Yay I'm so excited for you but what the heck is a UHG?!



Ultimate holy grail!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

here she is!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Excellent condition, only $799 from Brandoff, in the colors I have always wanted and been searching for, for over 10 years! I am banned for another year, but I can't believe I finally got the bag that first made me fall in love with LV!


----------



## Wendy.C

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey this price increase everyone is mentioning is it a world wide thing or just USA?


World wide, as what my SA told me


----------



## staceyjan

Camaro Chic said:


> Excellent condition, only $799 from Brandoff, in the colors I have always wanted and been searching for, for over 10 years! I am banned for another year, but I can't believe I finally got the bag that first made me fall in love with LV!



Happy for you, again, especially since this is your HG bag!  Beautiful!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Camaro Chic said:


> here she is!



Gorgeous! Congratulations, I'm thrilled for you.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Camaro Chic said:


> here she is!



Congrats, it's so pretty! I really regret selling my noir MC speedy!


----------



## handbagahholic

Hey just a quick question, I've posted in the authentication thread about a bag I've seen for consignment. When the mods have had a look do they quoye you to say what they think? Or do I need to check back? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## handbagahholic

handbagahholic said:


> Hey just a quick question, I've posted in the authentication thread about a bag I've seen for consignment. When the mods have had a look do they quoye you to say what they think? Or do I need to check back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




So because the item doesn't have an online auction it can't be authenticated, I'm meant to be buying this bag today, I read inline that the 2 ts should be touching in an authentic NF here's the pic, anyone seeing red flags? I really don't want to buy. A fake ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Camaro Chic

handbagahholic said:


> So because the item doesn't have an online auction it can't be authenticated, I'm meant to be buying this bag today, I read inline that the 2 ts should be touching in an authentic NF here's the pic, anyone seeing red flags? I really don't want to buy a fake?



I'm afraid...


That's fake.


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> That's fake.




Thanks  how do you know? Saved me from a costly mistake! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Camaro Chic

handbagahholic said:


> Thanks  how do you know? Saved me from a costly mistake!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Rash of superfake DE Neverfulls going around. I'm about 90%. I need a better shot of date code, zipper pull and the front of the bag to be 100%. But I compared it to mine and it's not quite right IMO.


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> Rash of superfake DE Neverfulls going around. I'm about 90%. I need a better shot of date code, zipper pull and the front of the bag to be 100%. But I compared it to mine and it's not quite right IMO.




Thank you  should I pm them to you? It's so good of you to check it for me!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Camaro Chic

handbagahholic said:


> Thank you  should I pm them to you? It's so good of you to check it for me!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yes, PM me pics of the front of the bag showing the logo squares, the bottom, the chaps, a clearer pic of the rivets and one of the end of the drawstring with the coupler as well as full date code.  it's really hard to tell with the DE super fakes being so good.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Hi everyone! Do you think the NF with the older lining is hard to come by in good condition? I have one but I'm debating selling it for some quick cash. I'm just worried that I won't be able to get another good one in the future!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Hey does anyone else find it really hard too even think about selling one of their LV bags? 

I have a bag don't use it as much as I could and could probably sell it quick enough get some cash and buy a pre loved LV, but I just get too attached too my bags, is that really sad? 

Like it's not even one of my favourites but it's mine! Does that make sense too anyone? I know I should not be this attached too material things, but they are my babies!


----------



## Louis1970

I have sold 3 of my collection and regretted every one of the sales.


----------



## fyn72

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey does anyone else find it really hard too even think about selling one of their LV bags?
> 
> I have a bag don't use it as much as I could and could probably sell it quick enough get some cash and buy a pre loved LV, but I just get too attached too my bags, is that really sad?
> 
> Like it's not even one of my favourites but it's mine! Does that make sense too anyone? I know I should not be this attached too material things, but they are my babies!




I've sold a few and bought something I liked more, no regrets  the two I know I will never sell though is my mahina L and speedy Emp.


----------



## dioraddict15

sbuxaddict said:


> Hi everyone! Do you think the NF with the older lining is hard to come by in good condition? I have one but I'm debating selling it for some quick cash. I'm just worried that I won't be able to get another good one in the future!




I would keep it as the older ones are so much nicer and becoming rarer by the day. I have two mm size (damier ebene and monogram) and although I don't use them as much I want to keep them because I regretted selling my first one which was the Azur. I'd love to find an older azur mm size again as it was lovely for summertime use.


----------



## sbuxaddict

dioraddict15 said:


> I would keep it as the older ones are so much nicer and becoming rarer by the day. I have two mm size (damier ebene and monogram) and although I don't use them as much I want to keep them because I regretted selling my first one which was the Azur. I'd love to find an older azur mm size again as it was lovely for summertime use.



Ah okay, thank you for your advice! Do you think they're nicer because quality is different?


----------



## dioraddict15

sbuxaddict said:


> Ah okay, thank you for your advice! Do you think they're nicer because quality is different?




The quality on older LV bags is definitely better but I also prefer the interior on the older neverfulls.


----------



## Camaro Chic

I have about 10 items I've sold and I regret all but 2.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Camaro Chic said:


> I have about 10 items I've sold and I regret all but 2.





The bags in thinking of selling are discontinued so if I change my mind after its sold I can't get it again, ta know?


----------



## Camaro Chic

LovestheLouis said:


> The bags in thinking of selling are discontinued so if I change my mind after its sold I can't get it again, ta know?



True, not without going preloved. If you're unsure I would keep them.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Camaro Chic said:


> True, not without going preloved. If you're unsure I would keep them.




Also their is the thing my mum has bought all my bags for me over years as gifts, #spoilt but I'd just feel so guilty selling something my mum got me? Does that make sense? Lol I get very emotional over my bags!


----------



## ca282923

Hi everyone. Im just new here. Hihi just wanna say yah i love LV bags. i wanna buy LV again but dont know which one for me is better. Im thinking of getting the new neverfull or the metis. Im excited. If you have opinion on both bags let me know. Cheers!


----------



## sbuxaddict

dioraddict15 said:


> The quality on older LV bags is definitely better but I also prefer the interior on the older neverfulls.



Ooooo that's good to know. And I also prefer the older lining!


----------



## Kickchic

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey does anyone else find it really hard too even think about selling one of their LV bags?
> 
> I have a bag don't use it as much as I could and could probably sell it quick enough get some cash and buy a pre loved LV, but I just get too attached too my bags, is that really sad?
> 
> Like it's not even one of my favourites but it's mine! Does that make sense too anyone? I know I should not be this attached too material things, but they are my babies!



I've sold one bag and truly regret it. I purchased it new for $650. Now as I look to purchase another pre loved they run $850 and up. Ugh...


----------



## Leo the Lion

ca282923 said:


> Hi everyone. Im just new here. Hihi just wanna say yah i love LV bags. i wanna buy LV again but dont know which one for me is better. Im thinking of getting the new neverfull or the metis. Im excited. If you have opinion on both bags let me know. Cheers!


Hello, I have both and they are both great bags. Whatever style makes your heart skip a beat, then get that one first but you might end up with both like me  I bought the Neverfull first and the Metis later. I think the Metis is a little dresser and you can wear more ways. Good Luck deciding!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My heart is palpitating...!!


----------



## katieny

Camaro Chic said:


> My heart is palpitating...!!



It is beautiful. I saw your post in another thread. You got gorgeous colors.


----------



## katieny

ca282923 said:


> Hi everyone. Im just new here. Hihi just wanna say yah i love LV bags. i wanna buy LV again but dont know which one for me is better. Im thinking of getting the new neverfull or the metis. Im excited. If you have opinion on both bags let me know. Cheers!



The Metis is a gorgeous bag and not as common as the Neverfull. That being said, I have two Neverfulls and I love them. Welcome to L.V.


----------



## Shoppinmel

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey does anyone else find it really hard too even think about selling one of their LV bags?
> 
> I have a bag don't use it as much as I could and could probably sell it quick enough get some cash and buy a pre loved LV, but I just get too attached too my bags, is that really sad?
> 
> Like it's not even one of my favourites but it's mine! Does that make sense too anyone? I know I should not be this attached too material things, but they are my babies!



I have sold three LV bags and I don't regret selling them one bit.  If you're not using them and don't think you will then sell them.  If you can see yourself using them possibly in the future or foresee yourself regretting the sale, then don't sell them.  



ca282923 said:


> Hi everyone. Im just new here. Hihi just wanna say yah i love LV bags. i wanna buy LV again but dont know which one for me is better. Im thinking of getting the new neverfull or the metis. Im excited. If you have opinion on both bags let me know. Cheers!



Oh yeah I can chime in on the Metis hobo!  That bag friggin rocks.   It's such a versatile bag since it comes with two straps and it has very little vachetta to worry about.  It is an incredibly comfortable bag! Someone in the clubhouse just reported that they're discontinuing it which makes me so very sad.  For this reason I would suggest it over the Neverfull cause you can get a Neverfull anytime.




Camaro Chic said:


> My heart is palpitating...!!



I saw your reveal!!  I'm so thrilled for you!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Thank you ladies!!

Now I have a seller offering me a gorgeous Sarah wallet in white MC with the rare blue lining for $325 shipped, it's such a good deal, I'm so torn about whether to get it or not. I feel like I should get black to match the bag and I love the hot pink lining on the black SLGs but I also love the blue on this and have almost no white MC.. what do you all think?


----------



## viewwing

Camaro Chic said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Now I have a seller offering me a gorgeous Sarah wallet in white MC with the rare blue lining for $325 shipped, it's such a good deal, I'm so torn about whether to get it or not. I feel like I should get black to match the bag and I love the hot pink lining on the black SLGs but I also love the blue on this and have almost no white MC.. what do you all think?



Get the white one. It'll be something different. And blue interior is quite rare!


----------



## toujours*chic

Camaro Chic said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Now I have a seller offering me a gorgeous Sarah wallet in white MC with the rare blue lining for $325 shipped, it's such a good deal, I'm so torn about whether to get it or not. I feel like I should get black to match the bag and I love the hot pink lining on the black SLGs but I also love the blue on this and have almost no white MC.. what do you all think?


 
Do you have a photo of the wallet to see condition? That seems like a fair price if the wallet is in good shape. I have a black MC wallet I got with the speedy but it has vachette interior. I think the blue interior would be more practical.


Congratulations on finding your beautiful black MC Speedy- the condition looks amazing and at a great price. Patience and persistence does pay off!


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> 
> I'd go for it if the conditions good, you cou
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Camaro Chic

The condition is marvelous! I'm snagging it. I'll worry about my hemorrhaging bank account later!


----------



## Camaro Chic




----------



## Camaro Chic

Blue interior. I think this must be rare.


----------



## Baglvr22

I say go for it! It looks in amazing shape and the blue is so pretty with the white!


----------



## handbagahholic

Hi everyone I have just received a vintage keepall, the vachetta leather is really Dark especially around the handles and I would like to clean it up, what would you suggest? Also there's abit of cracking  which I wasn't informed about! Will any products help please? Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Camaro Chic

handbagahholic said:


> Hi everyone I have just received a vintage keepall, the vachetta leather is really Dark especially around the handles and I would like to clean it up, what would you suggest? Also there's abit of cracking  which I wasn't informed about! Will any products help please? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Magic Eraser will clean the vachetta. There are multiple threads here if you do a search. I also recommend Meguiar's Gold class cream leather cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> Magic Eraser will clean the vachetta. There are multiple threads here if you do a search. I also recommend Meguiar's Gold class cream leather cleaner and conditioner.




Thanks  do you think the cracking is just because it was dry and the conditioner will help? I'm worried to use it, 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Camaro Chic

handbagahholic said:


> Thanks  do you think the cracking is just because it was dry and the conditioner will help? I'm worried to use it,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



The conditioner worked wonders on my Noé. It will not fix the cracked vachetta but it'll enable you to use it a while longer. Please post some pics so I can see the damage and advise further.


----------



## lvmk

Camaro Chic said:


> The conditioner worked wonders on my Noé. It will not fix the cracked vachetta but it'll enable you to use it a while longer. Please post some pics so I can see the damage and advise further.




It might be cosmetic flaking (from dry leather) so conditioning it actually might help cracks


----------



## Camaro Chic

lvmk said:


> It might be cosmetic flaking (from dry leather) so conditioning it actually might help cracks



Yeah that's why I want to see pics


----------



## Camaro Chic

Oh lord I won two auctions for the Sarah wallet. One in white MC and one in black. I'll never be able to decide which to keep!


----------



## lvmk

Camaro Chic said:


> Oh lord I won two auctions for the Sarah wallet. One in white MC and one in black. I'll never be able to decide which to keep!


Like the girl from the taco commercials always says, "Why not both?"


----------



## Camaro Chic

lvmk said:


> Like the girl from the taco commercials always says, "Why not both?"



Haha I may end up keeping them both but I also want a Milla, and I can't have all 3 right now with the fortune I've spent lately in bags.

...or can I?


----------



## cavalier1

Camaro Chic said:


> Haha I may end up keeping them both but I also want a Milla, and I can't have all 3 right now with the fortune I've spent lately in bags.
> 
> ...or can I?


Oh Lord I know what you mean...I have just spent a fortune myself..St. Germain mm, Alma pm epi, lockit pm In that super soft leather magnolia and various SLG's....what's a girl to do...I want to get a few more things before the price increase which is in about 3 weeks.  I want to sell  my Speedy 30 impreinte that I really used a couple of times and it ended up sitting on my kitchen counter so that I can get it in the size 25 or another alma or lockit lol.   I also want another vernis key pouch and another agenda mm in monogram...DOES THIS EVER END!!!!  I HAVE GOT TO STOP!!!! I have an LV addiction...am I alone out here???


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> Yeah that's why I want to see pics




Thank you camaro chic you've been so very helpful I'll post pics when I get home tonight, I need a strap as well but can't see any uk ones on eBay :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> Oh lord I won two auctions for the Sarah wallet. One in white MC and one in black. I'll never be able to decide which to keep!




I'd say both  the white with blue is so pretty  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SharniBear

Just jumping in to say HI! I'm wondering if LV does repairs as my ex roommates dog chewed my inside pocket  also I lost my pochett (one of the limited list ration ones from almost 4 years ago)


----------



## Camaro Chic

SharniBear said:


> Just jumping in to say HI! I'm wondering if LV does repairs as my ex roommates dog chewed my inside pocket  also I lost my pochett (one of the limited list ration ones from almost 4 years ago)



Yes they do repairs. Can you post pics for us? If it's just an inside pocket replacement it may not be expensive. What bag was it on?


----------



## SharniBear

Camaro Chic said:


> Yes they do repairs. Can you post pics for us? If it's just an inside pocket replacement it may not be expensive. What bag was it on?




I'll post pics tonight but it's on the neverfull, kind of chewed the whole bottom corner -.-


----------



## Camaro Chic

SharniBear said:


> I'll post pics tonight but it's on the neverfull, kind of chewed the whole bottom corner -.-



how did he get in there to just chew the bottom corner of the inside pocket?! Wow! Well either way that shouldn't be an expensive repair and you may be able to get the pochette ordered as a replacement part. You can call the 800 number and ask!


----------



## SharniBear

Camaro Chic said:


> how did he get in there to just chew the bottom corner of the inside pocket?! Wow! Well either way that shouldn't be an expensive repair and you may be able to get the pochette ordered as a replacement part. You can call the 800 number and ask!




Thank you I'll call and ask. Unfortunately the pochette didn't come with the bag it was just a limited edition one I got.


----------



## lvmk

SharniBear said:


> I'll post pics tonight but it's on the neverfull, kind of chewed the whole bottom corner -.-




Wow!!! you must have a lot of luck or a very smart dog that knows not to touch the canvas, because if he got the canvas the bag would have been irreparable!


----------



## Camaro Chic

lvmk said:


> Wow!!! you must have a lot of luck or a very smart dog that knows not to touch the canvas, because if he got the canvas the bag would have been irreparable!



:true:


----------



## SharniBear

Camaro Chic said:


> :true:




I let her borrow it and I'm assuming the pocket had flapped out of the bag when it fell over. I'm still irritated but at least it's not super noticeable >.<


----------



## Wendy.C

cavalier1 said:


> Oh Lord I know what you mean...I have just spent a fortune myself..St. Germain mm, Alma pm epi, lockit pm In that super soft leather magnolia and various SLG's....what's a girl to do...I want to get a few more things before the price increase which is in about 3 weeks.  I want to sell  my Speedy 30 impreinte that I really used a couple of times and it ended up sitting on my kitchen counter so that I can get it in the size 25 or another alma or lockit lol.   I also want another vernis key pouch and another agenda mm in monogram...DOES THIS EVER END!!!!  I HAVE GOT TO STOP!!!! I have an LV addiction...am I alone out here???


No you're not alone. I bet most of us here are


----------



## Camaro Chic

SharniBear said:


> I let her borrow it and I'm assuming the pocket had flapped out of the bag when it fell over. I'm still irritated but at least it's not super noticeable >.<



You should make her pay for the repair. It'll likely be over $100, maybe even $200. And I wouldn't lend out my things anymore to her, she obviously has no regard for others property!


----------



## LaurelLee123

Camaro Chic said:


> Magic Eraser will clean the vachetta. There are multiple threads here if you do a search. I also recommend Meguiar's Gold class cream leather cleaner and conditioner.



I just wanted to say that I used these products after seeing your pictures to clean my cabas piano.  The bottom vachetta looked pretty used (its an 8year old bag). And it looks great!  I am at work, or I would post pics.


----------



## Camaro Chic

LaurelLee123 said:


> I just wanted to say that I used these products after seeing your pictures to clean my cabas piano.  The bottom vachetta looked pretty used (its an 8year old bag). And it looks great!  I am at work, or I would post pics.



 post pics when you can!


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> The conditioner worked wonders on my Noé. It will not fix the cracked vachetta but it'll enable you to use it a while longer. Please post some pics so I can see the damage and advise further.




Hi  here are the pics of the cracking, Thankyou so much for having a look at it 






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## deetee

I didn't jump on the key pouch in Rose Indien 2 weeks ago when I bought a bag. I came back for it on Tuesday but it's sold out at both locations near me as well as online. BRB while I frown over regrets -_- 
I'm guessing it was in high demand for Valentines!

EDIT: I kept checking back on the website and it finally said "Place in cart" instead of "Call for availability", so I didn't hesitate to buy it right away!


----------



## Camaro Chic

handbagahholic said:


> Hi  here are the pics of the cracking, Thankyou so much for having a look at it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Yes, that vachetta is cracked and will eventually need replacement. However, it is still usable, and some conditioner will vastly improve its' appearance


----------



## JessLovesTim

Camaro Chic said:


> Oh lord I won two auctions for the Sarah wallet. One in white MC and one in black. I'll never be able to decide which to keep!


 Camaro Chic- It looks like you are scoring amazing LV items left and right. Do you have an updated collection photo anywhere that I could go view? If not, please post one- your collection must be amazing


----------



## Camaro Chic

I've always wanted one of these without the mirror for a card holder since i have a vintage compact I carry with me. Scored it for $50 like new! My MC buying spree continues.


----------



## Camaro Chic




----------



## Camaro Chic

JessLovesTim said:


> Camaro Chic- It looks like you are scoring amazing LV items left and right. Do you have an updated collection photo anywhere that I could go view? If not, please post one- your collection must be amazing



I have one up from a couple weeks ago but it doesn't show all of my pieces as my mom borrows a lot, haha... or my newest. I'm plotting a full collection pic with my Hermès and all very soon!


----------



## Camaro Chic

The problem is logistics. I don't have anywhere big enough to properly display it all! I am trying to figure out how to do that. Just half of my collection took up a whole queen sized bed. I'm thinking of setting it all up on our sectional in the game room.


----------



## Camaro Chic

deetee said:


> EDIT: I kept checking back on the website and it finally said "Place in cart" instead of "Call for availability", so I didn't hesitate to buy it right away!



 post pics when it arrives!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Camaro Chic said:


> The problem is logistics. I don't have anywhere big enough to properly display it all! I am trying to figure out how to do that. Just half of my collection took up a whole queen sized bed. I'm thinking of setting it all up on our sectional in the game room.


 LOL well let me know for sure when you post!


----------



## missmoimoi

LV soft lockit sighting today:  was it you?

Within minutes of seeing the newest MK Riley lrg pebbled leather bag in the window display and realizing that it's an attempt to copy the LV Soft Lockit but what else did I see????  

Asian woman carrying her magnolia Soft Lockit - on Georgia near Howe Street, not far from MK boutique & entrance to Pacific Centre Mall around 11:00 am PST today.

Sigh - there is just no comparison!  I have only seen the galet and framboise up close irl due to limited stock - so sumptuous and gorgeous to the touch.


----------



## Wendy.C

Camaro Chic said:


> I have one up from a couple weeks ago but it doesn't show all of my pieces as my mom borrows a lot, haha... or my newest. I'm plotting a full collection pic with my Hermès and all very soon!


Can't wait to see your collection.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Camaro Chic said:


>



Ooh it's gorgeous!!



Camaro Chic said:


> You should make her pay for the repair. It'll likely be over $100, maybe even $200. And I wouldn't lend out my things anymore to her, she obviously has no regard for others property!



+1  She should totally have to pay for that repair!



deetee said:


> I didn't jump on the key pouch in Rose Indien 2 weeks ago when I bought a bag. I came back for it on Tuesday but it's sold out at both locations near me as well as online. BRB while I frown over regrets -_-
> I'm guessing it was in high demand for Valentines!
> 
> EDIT: I kept checking back on the website and it finally said "Place in cart" instead of "Call for availability", so I didn't hesitate to buy it right away!



Yay, I'm so thrilled for you!!


----------



## lvmk

handbagahholic said:


> Hi  here are the pics of the cracking, Thankyou so much for having a look at it
> View attachment 2893410
> View attachment 2893411
> View attachment 2893412
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


That's not that bad... Just keep it moisturized from now on and I don't think it'll get any worse... Enjoy your new beautiful bag! The patina is beautiful!!! I love how as the vachetta ages, the stitching becomes more noticeable.


----------



## handbagahholic

Morning can anyone help? I've just tried to order a neverfull from the LV site but it says it didn't get authorisation. From my bank?! Do I need to ring them and let them put it through? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Camaro Chic

handbagahholic said:


> Morning can anyone help? I've just tried to order a neverfull from the LV site but it says it didn't get authorisation. From my bank?! Do I need to ring them and let them put it through?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Yes most likely it set off your bank's fraud protection.


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> Yes most likely it set off your bank's fraud protection.




You were right it did, I had a text saying did I set up the purchase, I have tried to buy again tonight but it did the same thing which is really annoying seeing as I agreed to it with the bank this morning, so I did it on paypal instead  do they usually deliver before day 6 does anyone know and will they leave it with a neighbour?


----------



## Camaro Chic

handbagahholic said:


> You were right it did, I had a text saying did I set up the purchase, I have tried to buy again tonight but it did the same thing which is really annoying seeing as I agreed to it with the bank this morning, so I did it on paypal instead  do they usually deliver before day 6 does anyone know and will they leave it with a neighbour?



You'll have to sign for it and they won't leave it with a neighbour.


----------



## handbagahholic

Camaro Chic said:


> You'll have to sign for it and they won't leave it with a neighbour.




Ah :/ I'm at work all week so it will be signed for and waiting for me  unless it comes Monday....wishful thinking


----------



## tennis77

I'm new here and can't start a new thread so I'll post here  I'm looking for a LV monogram graffiti Neverful. I know this might be hard to come by but if anyone can help, I'll really appreciate it.


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

I have a magazine ad of a lv that I adore and cant seem to find the name of it hopefully someone can help.


----------



## deetee

handbagahholic said:


> Ah :/ I'm at work all week so it will be signed for and waiting for me  unless it comes Monday....wishful thinking


I wish my package from LV would come on Monday but the person I talked to on the phone said Tuesday for sure as they usually don't have things arrive on Monday (I wonder why?). I paid for the order on Wednesday, so she said my package will arrive this Tuesday. I can't wait! ^^


----------



## libertygirl

handbagahholic said:


> You were right it did, I had a text saying did I set up the purchase, I have tried to buy again tonight but it did the same thing which is really annoying seeing as I agreed to it with the bank this morning, so I did it on paypal instead  do they usually deliver before day 6 does anyone know and will they leave it with a neighbour?



I always have trouble ordering off the LV site - for some reason they just don't like my payment methods! I always have to do a bank transfer!


----------



## deetee

My package was scheduled to arrive today before noon, so I tracked the package all morning like a psychotic stalker. Noon rolls around and the estimated delivery status goes from "Wednesday before 12:00pm" to "N/A". It is due to eastern Canada being buried in snow  I was looking forward to getting it today but that does not look possible. I just hope that the fedex driver drives safely and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry you are still waiting. 
My hubs works for a major delivery service and had a 14 day as they tried to reroute packages all across the country. 
Certain areas they just can't get into and may not for a week or more. 
I feel for you ladies waiting on packages.


----------



## deetee

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry you are still waiting.
> My hubs works for a major delivery service and had a 14 day as they tried to reroute packages all across the country.
> Certain areas they just can't get into and may not for a week or more.
> I feel for you ladies waiting on packages.



Don't feel sorry. Packages not coming in time are just minor issues. The most important thing is people staying safe while delivering the packages! I'm not doing to die if my package doesn't come today


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks!
It's hard to be patient when you're eagerly anticipating something tho!
I know all the packers and sorters are running out of room to stack things on some shifts.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Ok I sold for the first time one of my Louis Vuitton accessories, and I'm getting nervous, I posted from Ireland to the USA on the 9th and it said revived at United States on the 10th but it's been at that status since and the person who bought it I fear is getting a little impatient, I assume it's in customs and is it normal for designer goods too spend so long in customs?


----------



## Camaro Chic

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok...



Possibly. It is normal, some people have had them stuck in customs for weeks. Enter the tracking number into the USPS site and see what it says. Customs has been slow lately.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Camaro Chic said:


> Possibly. It is normal, some people have had them stuck in customs for weeks. Enter the tracking number into the USPS site and see what it says. Customs has been slow lately.




Checked with the anpost.ie that's who we post with here, the called the helpline and had someone explain it all too me. It left New York yesterday is going too Florida by van. So it will take a while! My GAH I was in a little of a panic! Lol I really hope it makes it too it's new home safe! &#128522;


----------



## sr1856

i bought a cabas mezzo from tig-japan and was given a EMS tracking on 02/10/15. expected delivery date between 13-18 february. till to date no delivery and last updates from EMS was 02/12. i've sent an email to seller to inform him and his reply was to wait for a while. my dilemma, i do not know where is the package. the last update on the package was  "Dispatch from outward office of exchange" on 02/12 @ 140am. what would you do and how long to wait before i cancel my order?


----------



## Camaro Chic

LovestheLouis said:


> Checked with the anpost.ie that's who we post with here, the called the helpline and had someone explain it all too me. It left New York yesterday is going too Florida by van. So it will take a while!



Once it hits the US you can use the USPS site.


----------



## fyn72

LovestheLouis said:


> Ok I sold for the first time one of my Louis Vuitton accessories, and I'm getting nervous, I posted from Ireland to the USA on the 9th and it said revived at United States on the 10th but it's been at that status since and the person who bought it I fear is getting a little impatient, I assume it's in customs and is it normal for designer goods too spend so long in customs?




I sold an item and posted to usa from Australia by express post courier 3 days.. Sat in usa for 7 days! I know how you feel, that nervous feeling but I think it is customs that holds it up. My buyer was impatient too but I just reassured her it'll be there.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Well I just checked it was delivered this evening but was no one their too sign for it, so kinda stressed over that now! Lol in fairness I think it did well getting their in 10 days including weekend but yeah I suppose impatient buyer. Gets me nervous when they keep asking where it is, really want my LV to get a good home and a good eBay review.


----------



## Camaro Chic

LovestheLouis said:


> Well I just checked it was delivered this evening but was no one their too sign for it, so kinda stressed over that now!



This is now their problem, not yours. You've done well. Don't stress over it!


----------



## QueenLouis

I was away from TPF for a while. I go in phases of handbag obsession, and staying away. Now I am back, and think I'm getting totally obsessed with LV. - I have FINALLY stepped out of my comfort zone and decided to buy some pre-loved special edition items (as that's the only way I'm ever going to get them). I am terrified of the idea of being duped with a fake. But I suppose if I ever wanted any of these pieces I missed out on, I had to bite the bullet. 3 pieces on the way now. 2 should arrive today...


----------



## mz.ladyBlue

Can anyone identify the bag I posted o  the 14th of this month..im really interested in finding out the name of this bag...plz help someone


----------



## LovestheLouis

Camaro Chic said:


> This is now their problem, not yours. You've done well. Don't stress over it!




They got the package!!! They are thrilled and I am so happy my LV got a new home and will be used and loved!!!


----------



## nyshopaholic

QueenLouis said:


> I was away from TPF for a while. I go in phases of handbag obsession, and staying away. Now I am back, and think I'm getting totally obsessed with LV. - I have FINALLY stepped out of my comfort zone and decided to buy some pre-loved special edition items (as that's the only way I'm ever going to get them). I am terrified of the idea of being duped with a fake. But I suppose if I ever wanted any of these pieces I missed out on, I had to bite the bullet. 3 pieces on the way now. 2 should arrive today...



Can't wait to see what you got! I was exactly the same way, also recently bit the bullet, and got my second pre-loved bag in the mail yesterday.


----------



## QueenLouis

nyshopaholic said:


> Can't wait to see what you got! I was exactly the same way, also recently bit the bullet, and got my second pre-loved bag in the mail yesterday.




I posted a reveal thread. 

And do I recognize your screen name from the height of the Tokidoki days??


----------



## nyshopaholic

QueenLouis said:


> I posted a reveal thread.
> 
> And do I recognize your screen name from the height of the Tokidoki days??



Yes, you do! I see we share a love of both LV and Tokidoki  I sold off most of my Tokidoki collection and only kept 10 bags/accessories from the original collaboration with LeSportsac. But last summer I did pick up 2 new Tokidoki bags from the JuJuBe line to use at the pool. 

And I just read your thread -- both bags are gorgeous! My cat does the same thing with boxes that yours does (he's so nosy).  I hope your third bag comes soon, I find the wait is excruciating!!


----------



## Ummtaahir13

Happy Saturday 

IT'S SNOWING WHERE I AM, BUT WHO CARES WHEN YOU CAN SHOP ONLINE

WISH LIST= LV MONOGRAM NEO


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Snowing here too. Again. &#128542;. But....what a perfect day to get out my bag collection, update my bag list spreadsheet (I'm in finance &#9786;&#65039, clean and protect my babies, and snap some photos in the process. Here's my modest LV collection. I'm new to LV, but have def been bitten. 




Entire collection. 



What a fun way to spend a couple of hours!


----------



## QueenLouis

Buckeyemommy said:


> Snowing here too. Again. &#128542;. But....what a perfect day to get out my bag collection, update my bag list spreadsheet (I'm in finance &#9786;&#65039, clean and protect my babies, and snap some photos in the process. Here's my modest LV collection. I'm new to LV, but have def been bitten.
> 
> View attachment 2903471
> 
> 
> Entire collection.
> View attachment 2903472
> 
> 
> What a fun way to spend a couple of hours!




Oh geez. I have a handbag spreadsheet... I'm a CPA and I work in finance. I'm not alone!!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

QueenLouis said:


> Oh geez. I have a handbag spreadsheet... I'm a CPA and I work in finance. I'm not alone!!!!





Buckeyemommy said:


> Snowing here too. Again. &#128542;. But....what a perfect day to get out my bag collection, update my bag list spreadsheet (I'm in finance &#9786;&#65039, clean and protect my babies, and snap some photos in the process. Here's my modest LV collection. I'm new to LV, but have def been bitten.
> 
> View attachment 2903471
> 
> 
> Entire collection.
> View attachment 2903472
> 
> 
> What a fun way to spend a couple of hours!



I have a handbag table listing physical identity and date of purchase as well as photo identification logs of my bags. Hmmm I'm a lawyer


----------



## Ummtaahir13

Great way to spend this snowy day&#128522; You have a beautiful collection, might I add!!! I'm a little new to LV as well......I'm slowly building my collection&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Ummtaahir13

Hmmmmmm. Spreadsheet!!!!! That's awesome&#128522; I'm not in finance, but would surely benefit from utilizing a spreadsheet to keep track.......Thanks for the idea


----------



## MADD APPLES

Nice collection


----------



## Oryx816

Ummtaahir13 said:


> Hmmmmmm. Spreadsheet!!!!! That's awesome&#128522; I'm not in finance, but would surely benefit from utilizing a spreadsheet to keep track.......Thanks for the idea




You can also use Bento to track inventory.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Love all the ideas - had a feeling I wouldn't be alone. That's what I love about tPF. &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;my friends can't relate. 

Thx for the kind words too. &#128522;


----------



## lvmk

Oryx816 said:


> You can also use Bento to track inventory.




I wish I would've bought Bento before it was discontinued


----------



## gabriellebar

Good afternoon everyone! I'm TPF'ing from the UK, I'm rather new to LV however I have defiantly been bitten by the bug


----------



## wee drop o bush

Evening Chat, I'm feeling particularly virtuous right now 
I saw a gorgeous new bandeau on the LV website (the Monogram Rainbow in black) and had it in my basket just ready to pay for when I remembered that I have given up spending online for Lent


----------



## cat1967

gabriellebar said:


> Good afternoon everyone! I'm TPF'ing from the UK, I'm rather new to LV however I have defiantly been bitten by the bug


Wait and see how it gets!  Be cautious!


----------



## gabriellebar

cat1967 said:


> Wait and see how it gets!  Be cautious!


Ahhh yes I most definitely will have to be! I can almost hear my bank balance crying from here &#128514;


----------



## cat1967

gabriellebar said:


> Ahhh yes I most definitely will have to be! I can almost hear my bank balance crying from here &#128514;



I was never that interested in designer bags and mind you I am 48.  Anyway, the craze started with Balenciaga in 2011 and then LV.  I can tell you I have spent a small fortune on them.  Now I am only buying LV because they have a very good resale value.  Balenciaga has fallen a lot.


----------



## gabriellebar

cat1967 said:


> I was never that interested in designer bags and mind you I am 48.  Anyway, the craze started with Balenciaga in 2011 and then LV.  I can tell you I have spent a small fortune on them.  Now I am only buying LV because they have a very good resale value.  Balenciaga has fallen a lot.



I have always admired designer bags from afar since my early teens, (I'm only 17 now, 18 in a few months) However with a side/weekend job I have had for the past 4/5 years and some sensible spending and saving my money I'm now able to invest in smaller pieces of LV and other designer SLG's that are going to stand the test of time and last me a life time  

I feel that LV really is one of those brands that you will never have an issue with reselling items as there is such a high demand for the brand, not to mention LV quality is second to none. 

Thats one reason I am slowly getting more into TPF is because non of my friends/family members really understand my love for designer items, I love the quality and the idea that something that I buy now will last me for the rest of my life! I think its the price tag that they really don't understand, and why I would spend so much on one item. They would much rather buy cheaper poor quality throw away bags, wallets and accessories and re buy new ones every season than have quality investment pieces.


----------



## rasnoorthind

gabriellebar said:


> I have always admired designer bags from afar since my early teens, (I'm only 17 now, 18 in a few months) However with a side/weekend job I have had for the past 4/5 years and some sensible spending and saving my money I'm now able to invest in smaller pieces of LV and other designer SLG's that are going to stand the test of time and last me a life time
> 
> I feel that LV really is one of those brands that you will never have an issue with reselling items as there is such a high demand for the brand, not to mention LV quality is second to none.
> 
> Thats one reason I am slowly getting more into TPF is because non of my friends/family members really understand my love for designer items, I love the quality and the idea that something that I buy now will last me for the rest of my life! I think its the price tag that they really don't understand, and why I would spend so much on one item. They would much rather buy cheaper poor quality throw away bags, wallets and accessories and re buy new ones every season than have quality investment pieces.


I agree to that! The quality is impeccable and cannot be compared to ordinary items at normal stores. There is a reason the price is high.


----------



## gabriellebar

rasnoorthind said:


> I agree to that! The quality is impeccable and cannot be compared to ordinary items at normal stores. There is a reason the price is high.



Amen to that!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Camaro Chic said:


>


I've never seen that one before. Really pretty! What year is it from or date code? Congrats on you score!


----------



## gabriellebar

Camaro Chic said:


>




Wow this looks to be such an amazing find congrats! I've not always been a huge fan of MC but that is a beautiful piece! What info do you have on this? Do you have a name or number or anything I could use to attempt to track this down, thanks


----------



## Camaro Chic

Leo the Lion said:


> I've never seen that one before. Really pretty! What year is it from or date code? Congrats on you score!



It's the mirror/Etui case, this is from 2004


----------



## Camaro Chic

Just search for multicolor mirror on ebay or etui, and it'll pop up with the mirror inside. I just didn't need the mirror


----------



## gabriellebar

Camaro Chic said:


> Just search for multicolor mirror on ebay or etui, and it'll pop up with the mirror inside. I just didn't need the mirror




Thanks very much, I've found one on 'Portero' have you ever heard of that company?&#128522; if you have do know if they're legit? sorry for all the questions but you seem to have some good knowledge!


----------



## LvoemyLV

I just purchased my first item off eBay. Very nervous!! I was afraid to wait and have it authenticated. It was a trousse 28 for $170. Is that a good buy? It looks great with a minor stain inside. I'll definitely check it out and make sure it's authentic.


----------



## LovestheLouis

So going threw my closet and found a box full of ribbon first thought was yes I'm that sad to keep the ribbon & the second was new look for my black Noè epi. I love how much fun you can have with this bag and how you change the look of it with something as simple as ribbon!!! Guess how I'm spending my Friday night!!!


----------



## Murphy47

What a cute idea!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Murphy47 said:


> What a cute idea!




It's like opening a gift every time you open the bag.


----------



## phronsias

Hi
Let me introduce myself, my name is Francis, I'm a married man with two young children, in the past few months I started to buy my wife Louis Vuitton handbags and small leather goods, most pre loved, I need a bit of advice on a bag I just bought on ebay, could you take a look and give me your opinion please? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LV-Louis-Vuitton-small-logo-leather-bag-/231491889538?
I am grateful for any help you can give me.
Francis


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

phronsias said:


> Hi
> Let me introduce myself, my name is Francis, I'm a married man with two young children, in the past few months I started to buy my wife Louis Vuitton handbags and small leather goods, most pre loved, I need a bit of advice on a bag I just bought on ebay, could you take a look and give me your opinion please? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LV-Louis-Vuitton-small-logo-leather-bag-/231491889538?
> I am grateful for any help you can give me.
> Francis


 

Hello hun, I hope you havn't paid yet? That was Not made by LV sorry  Please post your request on the Link I have attached, it is the Authenticate LV Thread and in the correct Format I have added to Help you. Good Luck. 


Post your request on this Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...te-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-896459.html

And use this Format. 
*Format to use for an auction item:*

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) Don't post mobile web link.


----------



## Leo the Lion

LovestheLouis said:


> So going threw my closet and found a box full of ribbon first thought was yes I'm that sad to keep the ribbon & the second was new look for my black Noè epi. I love how much fun you can have with this bag and how you change the look of it with something as simple as ribbon!!! Guess how I'm spending my Friday night!!!
> 
> View attachment 2910505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910506
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910508


Such pretty colors. I love the green one on your black epi noe.


----------



## simplyhappy

Brilliant idea! &#128079;&#128079;  I save everything that comes with my designer purchases &#128522;



LovestheLouis said:


> So going threw my closet and found a box full of ribbon first thought was yes I'm that sad to keep the ribbon & the second was new look for my black Noè epi. I love how much fun you can have with this bag and how you change the look of it with something as simple as ribbon!!! Guess how I'm spending my Friday night!!!
> 
> View attachment 2910505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910506
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910508


----------



## yduong7

Hmm, I did a search and couldn't really find much on this and wasn't sure if I should create a new thread; but I wanted to know if any of you tPFers out there have purchased pre-loved LV beauties from the site portrero? And if so, what is your opinion/experience with it? http://www.portero.com/brand/louis-vuitton.html

(Please let me know if there's another thread I could post this in, or if I should create a thread on this. Thank you so much!)


----------



## phronsias

Thank you very much ( I wasn't able to find your name sorry)
I had my doubts, hence the post, I've contacted the seller asking for a refund.
Thanks again for your advice!
Best
Francis


----------



## ScottyGal

LovestheLouis said:


> So going threw my closet and found a box full of ribbon first thought was yes I'm that sad to keep the ribbon & the second was new look for my black Noè epi. I love how much fun you can have with this bag and how you change the look of it with something as simple as ribbon!!! Guess how I'm spending my Friday night!!!
> 
> View attachment 2910505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910506
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910508



This looks great!


----------



## simplyhappy

Hi ladies & gents, found this new Damier Ebene pouch on Instagram. &#128525; Is this true? Or was I fooled?  Thanks!


----------



## charm_me_bag

Hi is it true that LV Italy now is restricting one leather good per passport? Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## gabriellebar

simplyhappy said:


> Hi ladies & gents, found this new Damier Ebene pouch on Instagram. &#128525; Is this true? Or was I fooled?  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2912615



Would love to know the answer to this also! Looks like the toiletry pouch 26 in the DE canvas..Would definitely be on my list if this were to become available!


----------



## simplyhappy

gabriellebar said:


> Would love to know the answer to this also! Looks like the toiletry pouch 26 in the DE canvas..Would definitely be on my list if this were to become available!




Right?!?! A lot of people would love this! Except I see the leather tab looks like a honey color, but DE comes with dark brown leather....hmm.


----------



## gabriellebar

simplyhappy said:


> Right?!?! A lot of people would love this! Except I see the leather tab looks like a honey color, but DE comes with dark brown leather....hmm.




Maybe it's a prototype? Hmm I'm not sure, however the mono toiletry pouches do come with the vachetta tab, maybe if they expand the line the tab will be vachetta throughout all the different prints? I don't know, just toying around with some possibilities &#128518;


----------



## simplyhappy

gabriellebar said:


> Maybe it's a prototype? Hmm I'm not sure, however the mono toiletry pouches do come with the vachetta tab, maybe if they expand the line the tab will be vachetta throughout all the different prints? I don't know, just toying around with some possibilities &#128518;




Yep! I actually think it looks good this way. Maybe somebody knows!? Haha


----------



## ScottyGal

Bought a pre-loved Speedy 30 and the seller has not responded to any of my emails for 7 days :censor: - I think I need to bite the bullet and take a trip to Edinburgh and treat myself to one from the store


----------



## emms2381

_Lee said:


> Bought a pre-loved Speedy 30 and the seller has not responded to any of my emails for 7 days :censor: - I think I need to bite the bullet and take a trip to Edinburgh and treat myself to one from the store



when was it due to arrive?


----------



## ScottyGal

emms2381 said:


> when was it due to arrive?



I dont think it has even been posted.

I bought it last Wednesday and paid 10 minutes after.. they are meant to send out and then let you know its been posted.. ive had no email to let me know it has been dispatched nor any reply to my emails asking for an update .

Thankfully, payment is held by the consignment store until i confirm i have received it.. asked for my money back tomorrow if they havent contacted me.


----------



## emms2381

_Lee said:


> I dont think it has even been posted.
> 
> I bought it last Wednesday and paid 10 minutes after.. they are meant to send out and then let you know its been posted.. ive had no email to let me know it has been dispatched nor any reply to my emails asking for an update .
> 
> Thankfully, payment is held by the consignment store until i confirm i have received it.. asked for my money back tomorrow if they havent contacted me.



Who did you buy it off??


----------



## ScottyGal

emms2381 said:


> Who did you buy it off??



Hardly Ever Worn It. 

They advised that over 7+ days of no communication from the seller and no notification that it was shipped was enough to refund me and remove their listing, so I got my money back this morning. 

Deliberating whether I should arrange a day to go buy from the store or continue my hunt online.. this experience has been a bit off-putting.


----------



## emms2381

_Lee said:


> Hardly Ever Worn It.
> 
> They advised that over 7+ days of no communication from the seller and no notification that it was shipped was enough to refund me and remove their listing, so I got my money back this morning.
> 
> Deliberating whether I should arrange a day to go buy from the store or continue my hunt online.. this experience has been a bit off-putting.



Hmmm well least you got your cash back - which print you after?


----------



## ScottyGal

emms2381 said:


> Hmmm well least you got your cash back - which print you after?



Preference would be DE, I love DE Speedy's!


----------



## emms2381

_Lee said:


> Preference would be DE, I love DE Speedy's!



Why don't you try ebay Lee, I have bought premier designers from there as long as you have it authenticated here you will always have ebay money back guarantee and probably get one in really good condition too.

Or of course there is the store, I know how frustrating it is when you are super excited and have bought something to be let down x


----------



## ScottyGal

emms2381 said:


> Why don't you try ebay Lee, I have bought premier designers from there as long as you have it authenticated here you will always have ebay money back guarantee and probably get one in really good condition too.
> 
> Or of course there is the store, I know how frustrating it is when you are super excited and have bought something to be let down x



Ebay is a good idea, I will have a look when I get home tonight and see if any catch my eye 

You're right - it is so disappointing! I was looking forward to having my nice bag by now


----------



## emms2381

_Lee said:


> Ebay is a good idea, I will have a look when I get home tonight and see if any catch my eye
> 
> You're right - it is so disappointing! I was looking forward to having my nice bag by now



I know - well hopefully you will find one real soon.

I see there's a few on ebay - take a look when you get home.

Good luck in finding the perfect bag - you will be so happy when you get one xxx


----------



## simplyhappy

_Lee said:


> Ebay is a good idea, I will have a look when I get home tonight and see if any catch my eye
> 
> 
> 
> You're right - it is so disappointing! I was looking forward to having my nice bag by now




I'm glad you got your money back at least. I think you won't have a hard time finding a Speedy 30 DE. They seem to really keep their new look for a long time. I'm really liking the DE print now. Good luck! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## anasanfran

*AM I INSANE* *to use a 45 as **a handbag?? *I use a Speedy 40 Bandouliere for an everyday  bag but recently purchased a Gucci Britt travel bag that I really use an  a handbag/every day bag. Yes, it is huge but I really love it and don't  think it's too big but I prefer huge bags. (I'm almost 6 feet tall) I  realized the size of the Gucci is the same as the KeepAll 45 so I  purchased the 45 Bandouliere in the Azur and it is on back order. Before  I purchased the Speedy 40 I read that it is too big for a handbag, etc.  and actually find it a bit small. Also, the bandouliere has a bit of a  sag to it so doesn't look as big.* PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHTS, POSITIVE OR NEGATIVE!!*  And if you think I am crazy, I want to hear it!! hahaha!!! I guess I am  but I have been eyeing the 45 for years now and am glad I took the  plunge!!


----------



## LovestheLouis

How do you feel in the latest statement saying that Louis Vuitton is now a secretary brand, not luxury enough?


----------



## Elise.J

anasanfran said:


> *AM I INSANE* *to use a 45 as **a handbag?? *I use a Speedy 40 Bandouliere for an everyday  bag but recently purchased a Gucci Britt travel bag that I really use an  a handbag/every day bag. Yes, it is huge but I really love it and don't  think it's too big but I prefer huge bags. (I'm almost 6 feet tall) I  realized the size of the Gucci is the same as the KeepAll 45 so I  purchased the 45 Bandouliere in the Azur and it is on back order. Before  I purchased the Speedy 40 I read that it is too big for a handbag, etc.  and actually find it a bit small. Also, the bandouliere has a bit of a  sag to it so doesn't look as big.* PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHTS, POSITIVE OR NEGATIVE!!*  And if you think I am crazy, I want to hear it!! hahaha!!! I guess I am  but I have been eyeing the 45 for years now and am glad I took the  plunge!!




Go for it, I'm 5.2" and use a Neverfull GM as my go to bag so I'm all for using oversized handbags


----------



## ScottyGal

anasanfran said:


> *AM I INSANE* *to use a 45 as **a handbag?? *I use a Speedy 40 Bandouliere for an everyday  bag but recently purchased a Gucci Britt travel bag that I really use an  a handbag/every day bag. Yes, it is huge but I really love it and don't  think it's too big but I prefer huge bags. (I'm almost 6 feet tall) I  realized the size of the Gucci is the same as the KeepAll 45 so I  purchased the 45 Bandouliere in the Azur and it is on back order. Before  I purchased the Speedy 40 I read that it is too big for a handbag, etc.  and actually find it a bit small. Also, the bandouliere has a bit of a  sag to it so doesn't look as big.* PLEASE GIVE ME YOUR THOUGHTS, POSITIVE OR NEGATIVE!!*  And if you think I am crazy, I want to hear it!! hahaha!!! I guess I am  but I have been eyeing the 45 for years now and am glad I took the  plunge!!



I don't think you are crazy  as long as you are happy with it and feel it looks great on you, go for it! Handbags come in such a range of sizes now - from tiny to large - and I personally like a good mix of sizes in my collection 

Remember to show us when you get it!   

What print are you thinking of getting?


----------



## viv64659

I'll be traveling to Milan next month and would love to buy a new LV bag.  Does anyone know if its worth to go to Italy to get one?  Also are the prices on the website the current price in Euro?  Can anyone help me how to do the VAT TAX refund calucation while buying an expensive item?  I've been wanting a neverfull for the longest time and I hope I can get one while I am there.


----------



## Leo the Lion

viv64659 said:


> I'll be traveling to Milan next month and would love to buy a new LV bag.  Does anyone know if its worth to go to Italy to get one?  Also are the prices on the website the current price in Euro?  Can anyone help me how to do the VAT TAX refund calucation while buying an expensive item?  I've been wanting a neverfull for the longest time and I hope I can get one while I am there.


It is worth it! I have purchased several in Europe over the past few years. You should save money on price of the bag and get $150.00 or more back at the airport for a Neverfull. They will ask you at the LV store would you like to charge it in Euros or in Dollars. I was told to always say in Euros since your bank will seek the best exchange rate for you. Good luck and how exciting! P.S. Bring your Passport to the LV store because they will ask for it to fill out the duty free paperwork.


----------



## viv64659

Leo the Lion said:


> It is worth it! I have purchased several in Europe over the past few years. You should save money on price of the bag and get $150.00 or more back at the airport for a Neverfull. They will ask you at the LV store would you like to charge it in Euros or in Dollars. I was told to always say in Euros since your bank will seek the best exchange rate for you. Good luck and how exciting! P.S. Bring your Passport to the LV store because they will ask for it to fill out the duty free paperwork.


Thank you so much for the info!  I will definitely remember that part if they ask euro or usd.  Quick question though, how would they calculate the tax?  Lets say the neverfull in euro is 850 euro...do they take the 20% VAT Tax and multiply by that and that'll be the price of the refund?  I'm really excited!  Although I just saw another blog saying that LV price is going to increase this month?  Yikes!


----------



## simplyhappy

Anyone else following the LV Instagram with the Nicholas G takeover? He's posting some interesting teasers I think... [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

Leo the Lion said:


> It is worth it! I have purchased several in Europe over the past few years. You should save money on price of the bag and get $150.00 or more back at the airport for a Neverfull. They will ask you at the LV store would you like to charge it in Euros or in Dollars. I was told to always say in Euros since your bank will seek the best exchange rate for you. Good luck and how exciting! P.S. Bring your Passport to the LV store because they will ask for it to fill out the duty free paperwork.


Good info!! Thanks


----------



## Leo the Lion

viv64659 said:


> Thank you so much for the info!  I will definitely remember that part if they ask euro or usd.  Quick question though, how would they calculate the tax?  Lets say the neverfull in euro is 850 euro...do they take the 20% VAT Tax and multiply by that and that'll be the price of the refund?  I'm really excited!  Although I just saw another blog saying that LV price is going to increase this month?  Yikes!




I am not sure in Italy but I will have to check my receipts for Germany and France. Everything in Germany for decades has been the tax already calculated into the price. So whatever you buy anywhere, even clothing etc... what the price tag shows it what you walk out with. It was never like here with an added tax. Someone in Europe can correct me if it's changed. I bought a speedy. Metis hobo and a bandeau and I got close to $300.00 maybe more (?) back on top of their much lower prices. Hope that helps a little. I'll have to dig out my receipts for exact numbers


----------



## simplyhappy

I purchased a bracelet in the Florence, Italy Louis store. I paid $190 there and it was maybe $210 here. You don't have to worry about all the taxes or VAT. Your credit card will take care of that and the exchange rates. When you make your purchase and get your tax document from LV, this will all be figured out for you, including the VAT refund amount. It's really hard to know exactly to the penny what the amounts will be especially as the exchange rates fluctuate. So that's why I suggest not getting too focused on that part. I think it's safe to say, it's still cheaper to purchase it in Europe including Italy than in the U.S. [emoji4]


----------



## viv64659

Leo the Lion said:


> I am not sure in Italy but I will have to check my receipts for Germany and France. Everything in Germany for decades has been the tax already calculated into the price. So whatever you buy anywhere, even clothing etc... what the price tag shows it what you walk out with. It was never like here with an added tax. Someone in Europe can correct me if it's changed. I bought a speedy. Metis hobo and a bandeau and I got close to $300.00 maybe more (?) back on top of their much lower prices. Hope that helps a little. I'll have to dig out my receipts for exact numbers



Thank you so much!  I think your info is sufficient! Understand more now.


----------



## whateve

I'm looking for a SLG with decorations like these (picture posted by another tpfer). I know that currently they are doing trunks, but I think the bellboy is my favorite with the balloons a close second. Is there a name for these that I can put in a search? Thanks!


----------



## mbdisfan

whateve said:


> I'm looking for a SLG with decorations like these (picture posted by another tpfer). I know that currently they are doing trunks, but I think the bellboy is my favorite with the balloons a close second. Is there a name for these that I can put in a search? Thanks!


I believe this is the Illustre line from 2011.  Hope this helps


----------



## whateve

mbdisfan said:


> I believe this is the Illustre line from 2011.  Hope this helps


Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Finally found another pre-loved and great condition Speedy 30 DE - bought! 

Should be arriving this week


----------



## mbdisfan

whateve said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## Wendy.C

whateve said:


> I'm looking for a SLG with decorations like these (picture posted by another tpfer). I know that currently they are doing trunks, but I think the bellboy is my favorite with the balloons a close second. Is there a name for these that I can put in a search? Thanks!


They're so nice... Hope you can get them soon


----------



## Leo the Lion

_Lee said:


> Finally found another pre-loved and great condition Speedy 30 DE - bought!
> 
> Should be arriving this week




I can't wait to see it! Love that bag SO much! We'll be bag twins


----------



## ScottyGal

Leo the Lion said:


> I can't wait to see it! Love that bag SO much! We'll be bag twins



I'm very excited!


----------



## whateve

Wendy.C said:


> They're so nice... Hope you can get them soon


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## gabriellebar

Hello fellow TPF'ers, I don't really think this is a very talked about topic on here but I'm curious and I need a bit of guidance on it myself. Do any of you guys have any tips/tricks or ways of saving up the money to fund your LV pieces? Money is a personal topic for everyone which I understand, however any advice/tips in form of how you save up and budget for larger ticket items would be appreciated  

I have my eye on the Montaigne GM in Empreinte Noir, and I am utterly in love with it however it is a huge investment piece that would probably take me a very long time to save for  

Any advice would be hugely appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## simplyhappy

gabriellebar said:


> Hello fellow TPF'ers, I don't really think this is a very talked about topic on here but I'm curious and I need a bit of guidance on it myself. Do any of you guys have any tips/tricks or ways of saving up the money to fund your LV pieces? Money is a personal topic for everyone which I understand, however any advice/tips in form of how you save up and budget for larger ticket items would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> I have my eye on the Montaigne GM in Empreinte Noir, and I am utterly in love with it however it is a huge investment piece that would probably take me a very long time to save for
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be hugely appreciated.
> 
> Thanks




Hi lady, I'm sure there are some great money saving ideas people have for you. I wanted to share things I've done because they aren't the first thing you think of.  In my work, I earn bonuses & commission. So anytime I received one, I considered that my extra spending money. Then, I looked at my closet and anything brand name (not necessarily designer either, like Zara, Coach) that I was no longer using I sold on eBay.  Those proceeds I used on whatever I'd like. [emoji4]

In your case, maybe consider the pre-loved route as a shortcut to getting a more expensive bag? I may do this for my first Chanel bag. [emoji8]


----------



## gabriellebar

simplyhappy said:


> Hi lady, I'm sure there are some great money saving ideas people have for you. I wanted to share things I've done because they aren't the first thing you think of.  In my work, I earn bonuses & commission. So anytime I received one, I considered that my extra spending money. Then, I looked at my closet and anything brand name (not necessarily designer either, like Zara, Coach) that I was no longer using I sold on eBay.  Those proceeds I used on whatever I'd like. [emoji4]
> 
> In your case, maybe consider the pre-loved route as a shortcut to getting a more expensive bag? I may do this for my first Chanel bag. [emoji8]



Thank you so much for your response! I like hearing different peoples methods! Thats a good idea, I never really thought of selling on my branded (not designer bags) I have a few by Zara and Dune that I no longer use anymore thinking about it..

Personally, for me unless it was a vintage chanel double flap or jumbo I don't think I'd go down the preloved route. For a Montaigne I think for the money I'd be paying, I'd personally have to buy one from brand new. But thats just my personal preference! Because I couldn't ever imagine myself selling it on, It would probably be with me until I'm in my 80's


----------



## viv64659

simplyhappy said:


> I purchased a bracelet in the Florence, Italy Louis store. I paid $190 there and it was maybe $210 here. You don't have to worry about all the taxes or VAT. Your credit card will take care of that and the exchange rates. When you make your purchase and get your tax document from LV, this will all be figured out for you, including the VAT refund amount. It's really hard to know exactly to the penny what the amounts will be especially as the exchange rates fluctuate. So that's why I suggest not getting too focused on that part. I think it's safe to say, it's still cheaper to purchase it in Europe including Italy than in the U.S. [emoji4]


Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## stallord123

Hi!
i need help. Does anyone know where to find this bracelet?
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1426382876_ea65fce635bed238661744387926f91c


----------



## simplyhappy

Yeah I understand, there are some items that I don't want to buy pre-loved, either because it's not that expensive, or too expensive, lol. 



gabriellebar said:


> Thank you so much for your response! I like hearing different peoples methods! Thats a good idea, I never really thought of selling on my branded (not designer bags) I have a few by Zara and Dune that I no longer use anymore thinking about it..
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, for me unless it was a vintage chanel double flap or jumbo I don't think I'd go down the preloved route. For a Montaigne I think for the money I'd be paying, I'd personally have to buy one from brand new. But thats just my personal preference! Because I couldn't ever imagine myself selling it on, It would probably be with me until I'm in my 80's




You're welcome! [emoji5]&#65039;



viv64659 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Leo the Lion

stallord123 said:


> Hi!
> i need help. Does anyone know where to find this bracelet?
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....82876_ea65fce635bed238661744387926f91c[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The link won't open for me. What is the name and color of the bracelet that you are looking for?


----------



## doctorsparkles

Hi Everyone!  I am considering purchasing a pre-loved Speedy 30 with a monogram strap.  It is in mint condition (just one penmark inside) and it was hardly carried.  Do you think that $770 is a good deal for one that is from 2009?  It looks pretty new.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cupcake07

Hello ladies! I'm new and hoping to purchase my first lv soon. I'm interested in the speedy 25 empreinte, but I found out itwon't be sold in the color iris. I wanted to know if they still make the purse in Celeste color? If so would the store have to order it?

Thank you


----------



## simplyhappy

doctorsparkles said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am considering purchasing a pre-loved Speedy 30 with a monogram strap.  It is in mint condition (just one penmark inside) and it was hardly carried.  Do you think that $770 is a good deal for one that is from 2009?  It looks pretty new.  Thanks everyone!




Hi there! Honestly I think that sounds like a fair price, especially if you say it's in excellent condition on the outside.  It's really a personal preference on how close you're willing to pay to retail prices. And, if you plan on using the strap or it's just thrown in as a package. You could always resell that part too. GL! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BagLady14

doctorsparkles said:


> Hi Everyone!  I am considering purchasing a pre-loved Speedy 30 with a monogram strap.  It is in mint condition (just one penmark inside) and it was hardly carried.  Do you think that $770 is a good deal for one that is from 2009?  It looks pretty new.  Thanks everyone!



I think it's too close to new retail.  I would not pay that much unless I really wanted the strap.  Do you have to pay sales tax for a new bag where you live?  Will you use the strap?  I think you can only get away with attaching a strap to the handles of a 25.  On a 30 it may look awkward.


----------



## phoebers

Cupcake07 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm new and hoping to purchase my first lv soon. I'm interested in the speedy 25 empreinte, but I found out itwon't be sold in the color iris. I wanted to know if they still make the purse in Celeste color? If so would the store have to order it?
> 
> Thank you



I was looking for a Celeste Speedy just last week. Both CS and my SA confirmed that no more Celeste Speedies are available. The only blue they have now or will have anytime soon is Infini which is darker than what I wanted. I'm hoping maybe they will do it in iris later this year but for now that doesn't seem likely. I was really bummed about it!!!!


----------



## doctorsparkles

simplyhappy said:


> Hi there! Honestly I think that sounds like a fair price, especially if you say it's in excellent condition on the outside.  It's really a personal preference on how close you're willing to pay to retail prices. And, if you plan on using the strap or it's just thrown in as a package. You could always resell that part too. GL! [emoji5]&#65039;



Hi!  Thank you so much for your reply!  It's super clean inside as well


----------



## doctorsparkles

BagLady14 said:


> I think it's too close to new retail.  I would not pay that much unless I really wanted the strap.  Do you have to pay sales tax for a new bag where you live?  Will you use the strap?  I think you can only get away with attaching a strap to the handles of a 25.  On a 30 it may look awkward.



Hi!  Thank you so much for your reply!!!!  I really need the strap but I do plan to hand carry as well.  We do have sales tax - almost 9%.  So I hope it was a good deal.  I just would feel freaked out to use a $1300 bag and it would always be in the closet!  I was able to talk down the price a bit too - down to $750 with free shipping  It's in mint condition - basically brand new!  I hope it was a fair price!  

Thanks so much again for your reply!


----------



## simplyhappy

doctorsparkles said:


> Hi!  Thank you so much for your reply!!!!  I really need the strap but I do plan to hand carry as well.  We do have sales tax - almost 9%.  So I hope it was a good deal.  I just would feel freaked out to use a $1300 bag and it would always be in the closet!  I was able to talk down the price a bit too - down to $750 with free shipping  It's in mint condition - basically brand new!  I hope it was a fair price!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much again for your reply!




Congrats! Please post on the Speedy thread when it comes in! I wanna see [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## LvoemyLV

I'm a little stuck... I have a speedy 35 in DE and a NF GM in DE. I'd like to get a more practical everyday shoulder bag in DE. I am stuck between the DE delightful MM that is coming out (I'm on the list for it) or should I get a totally MM in DE? I am so confused and want to make a decision before they call and say the DE delightful is in... Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Camaro Chic

LvoemyLV said:


> I'm a little stuck... I have a speedy 35 in DE and a NF GM in DE. I'd like to get a more practical everyday shoulder bag in DE. I am stuck between the DE delightful MM that is coming out (I'm on the list for it) or should I get a totally MM in DE? I am so confused and want to make a decision before they call and say the DE delightful is in... Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated



Definitely the Delightful. It's so light! You'll love it. I adore mine. IMO the Totally looks like a diaper bag.....


----------



## LvoemyLV

Camaro Chic said:


> Definitely the Delightful. It's so light! You'll love it. I adore mine. IMO the Totally looks like a diaper bag.....




Haha! It does! I have two little kids, one still in diapers and never carried a diaper bag yet lol I am so glad you pointed that out I very easily could have hated that once I realized it


----------



## Wendy.C

Camaro Chic said:


> Definitely the Delightful. It's so light! You'll love it. I adore mine. IMO the Totally looks like a diaper bag.....


A lot of people also gave the same comment and my SIL uses it as diaper bag too


----------



## SherryF

Hi. I saw the Damier Ebene REGGIA for the first time in Louis Vuitton last week.  It's a  gorgeous bag, imo, with pretty pleats in the front.  very much like a delightful and light as a feather.  There's 1 in ebay in brand new condition right now.  I love this bag.


----------



## seehe

LvoemyLV said:


> I'm a little stuck... I have a speedy 35 in DE and a NF GM in DE. I'd like to get a more practical everyday shoulder bag in DE. I am stuck between the DE delightful MM that is coming out (I'm on the list for it) or should I get a totally MM in DE? I am so confused and want to make a decision before they call and say the DE delightful is in... Any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated




Lol about the diaper bag comments for the Totally. I have the delightful in Mono and a Totally in Azur. I love love love my Delightful, and only bought the Totally in Azur because they didn't make the Delightful in Azur, but  now they do, so I preordered one, and was planning on selling my Totally. However, I stopped by the LV store recently and saw the new Delightful (in mono ) and was really disappointed about how it was changed from the original - much smaller , took the front tab off, square shape instead of rectangle, no large Louis Vuitton embossing in the handle. Now I'm thinking of not getting it and keeping my Totally which is bigger.  So my suggestion is to go to a store if you can and try on both bags to see which works for you. To me the totally looks like a tote , which is what it is, and I suppose while diaper bags may be in a tote shape , too, I do love all the handy pockets and pretty zipper closure and think it is a great bag.


----------



## seehe

SherryF said:


> Hi. I saw the Damier Ebene REGGIA for the first time in Louis Vuitton last week.  It's a  gorgeous bag, imo, with pretty pleats in the front.  very much like a delightful and light as a feather.  There's 1 in ebay in brand new condition right now.  I love this bag.



I agree about how gorgeous the Reggia is &#128516; I would caution you about purchasing that one from ebay, though. Their price is close to retail, you may end up having to pay customs which can be a lot, and that seller has too many neutral and negative feedbacks complaining about items not being authentic and no communication.


----------



## SherryF

seehe said:


> I agree about how gorgeous the Reggia is &#128516; I would caution you about purchasing that one from ebay, though. Their price is close to retail, you may end up having to pay customs which can be a lot, and that seller has too many neutral and negative feedbacks complaining about items not being authentic and no communication.



I didn't know that. Thank you so much!


----------



## momof3boyz

Does anyone here own more than one Mon Monogram bag ? I have a NF GM . I was thinking of getting a  mon mono speedy b 30 . Do you think I should ?  Or maybe get something else ?  Most of my collection is DE right now .


----------



## MommyDaze

momof3boyz said:


> Does anyone here own more than one Mon Monogram bag ? I have a NF GM . I was thinking of getting a  mon mono speedy b 30 . Do you think I should ?  Or maybe get something else ?  Most of my collection is DE right now .


I have the NF GM as well and will be getting a Mon Mono speedy as well. I'm not in a hurry to get it though, and plan on waiting a bit in hopes they will expand MM to the DE/DA canvas.   I've seen pictures of one of the tPF members that posted a pic of her beautiful collection of Mon Mono speedies (at least 6 if memory serves me right).


----------



## anasanfran

Oh man, I'm in LOVE!!! On eBay now for 39,500. Loving it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Louis-Vuitton-Damier-Azur-Luggage-Train-Hat-Beauty-Trunk-Case-Set-/281633993962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4192b1b4ea


----------



## Purrsey

May I know if LV is slightly cheaper in BKK compared to Singapore?


----------



## Oryx816

Purrsey said:


> May I know if LV is slightly cheaper in BKK compared to Singapore?




No way.  Here in Asia, Hong Kong and S'pore are cheapest.


----------



## uhpharm01

anasanfran said:


> Oh man, I'm in LOVE!!! On eBay now for 39,500. Loving it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Louis-Vuitton-Damier-Azur-Luggage-Train-Hat-Beauty-Trunk-Case-Set-/281633993962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4192b1b4ea



Wow!!


----------



## mimicry26

Hi
Does anyone know do they still produce watercolor speedy or any model from this collection?

Sorry LV newbie here..
Thanks


----------



## Leo the Lion

anasanfran said:


> oh man, i'm in love!!! on ebay now for 39,500. Loving it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-louis-...962?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item4192b1b4eahttp://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-louis-...lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item4192b1b4ea[/quotehttp://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-louis-...lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item4192b1b4ea[/quote




amazing!


----------



## LvoemyLV

I am not familiar with buying from eBay. There's a specific style I want but any that are in decent shape are in japan (I'm in the us). Is it worth it? How does shipping/customs work for a $400 item?


----------



## sr1856

LvoemyLV said:


> I am not familiar with buying from eBay. There's a specific style I want but any that are in decent shape are in japan (I'm in the us). Is it worth it? How does shipping/customs work for a $400 item?


so far i've made 5 purchases from japan and authenticated by authenticators on purseforum. price ranges from $130-$1050 and no tax. i've been lucky so far. i would say most of the time seller assume shipping charges but there are sellers who charge shipping. information on shipping charges will be on sellers site. custom fees if levied is the responsibility of the buyer.

here is a thread on this topic, hope this helps:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-ever-paid-duty-when-buying-louis-894427.html


----------



## LvoemyLV

sr1856 said:


> so far i've made 5 purchases from japan and authenticated by authenticators on purseforum. price ranges from $130-$1050 and no tax. i've been lucky so far. i would say most of the time seller assume shipping charges but there are sellers who charge shipping. information on shipping charges will be on sellers site. custom fees if levied is the responsibility of the buyer.
> 
> here is a thread on this topic, hope this helps:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-ever-paid-duty-when-buying-louis-894427.html




Thanks! I'll check that out


----------



## cavaliergirl76

Hello,
I'm not sure if I'm posting in the correct forum so please feel free to move if I am not. I recently purchased an LV cabas mezzo from A Japan seller on Malleries. I hd the bag authenticated in this website before purchasing it. The bag came yesterday and I noticed a smell to the bag. Is the common on authentic bags to have an odor? I can't quite place my finger on the smell. I don't want to say it's a chemical smell but it smells different. The bag is a 2002 would it still have a smell being that old?  Any info is appreciated. My other LV ( a Beverly) I owned did not have any smell to it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## anasanfran

*WOW*. A Lot of *11 Antique Trunks, 10 Louis Vuitton Antique Steamer trunks *and 1 Goyard Wardrobe trunk. Where did this person acquire all these?? On eBay now for the low price of 83,500 and 4,000 shipping, of course. I DREAM of owning a vintage LV trunk but wouldn't one need a mansion to house all these? Well, I guess if you have close to a mil to spend on them, YOU MUST!  Ahhh, I can only dream. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-of-11-L...839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4b32a637


----------



## anasanfran

Very impractical but *I LIKE!!* Comes with a boxing stance mat and housed in a hat box. On eBay now for $11,499. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339fc2a570http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## anasanfran

_..and of course you *MUST* have the punching bag!!!! _ 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...018?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5014f122
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 12Roses

anasanfran said:


> Very impractical but *I LIKE!!* Comes with a boxing stance mat and housed in a hat box. On eBay now for $11,499.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339fc2a570http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Love it! You can kick someones butt in style.


----------



## LovestheLouis

The crack in my canvas of my messanger bag is really starting to worry me, feels like it's getting worse!!! [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20] wish I had the money to have it fixed!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## sr1856

cavaliergirl76 said:


> Hello,
> I'm not sure if I'm posting in the correct forum so please feel free to move if I am not. I recently purchased an LV cabas mezzo from A Japan seller on Malleries. I hd the bag authenticated in this website before purchasing it. The bag came yesterday and I noticed a smell to the bag. Is the common on authentic bags to have an odor? I can't quite place my finger on the smell. I don't want to say it's a chemical smell but it smells different. The bag is a 2002 would it still have a smell being that old?  Any info is appreciated. My other LV ( a Beverly) I owned did not have any smell to it. Thank you in advance.


congrats on your mezzo, i too bought one this year. my purchases from japan have been excellent. that said there was a slight stale(?) smell, i think it was from storage and humidity. nothing that cannot be fix. i wipe my bags inside out with with baby wipes and leave a few dryer sheets in. i let the bag air out and in time the smell will disappear. that's is how i clean before using.


----------



## nerimanna

.


----------



## Misskey24

Hello LV lovers &#128522; I am new to this site and think it's awesome so far! Learning my way around....any tips would be greatly appreciated&#128513;


----------



## cheskama

Can anyone tell me what line this wallet is from?


----------



## misstrine85

cheskama said:


> Can anyone tell me what line this wallet is from?




Looks like Epi? Don't know if there are "underlines".


----------



## sr1856

cheskama said:


> Can anyone tell me what line this wallet is from?


looks like from the montaigne collection.


----------



## bagsgalore123

cavaliergirl76 said:


> Hello,
> I'm not sure if I'm posting in the correct forum so please feel free to move if I am not. I recently purchased an LV cabas mezzo from A Japan seller on Malleries. I hd the bag authenticated in this website before purchasing it. The bag came yesterday and I noticed a smell to the bag. Is the common on authentic bags to have an odor? I can't quite place my finger on the smell. I don't want to say it's a chemical smell but it smells different. The bag is a 2002 would it still have a smell being that old?  Any info is appreciated. My other LV ( a Beverly) I owned did not have any smell to it. Thank you in advance.



Just curious, how much did you pay? I have one and have barely used it and was wondering what its worth now. I believe I paid around $400-600 USD back then. Though I think mine is the piano or same size Angelina had.


----------



## asianism

My starter pack


----------



## LvoemyLV

Help! I placed an order on Monday, 3/30 through the LV website. The order kept saying in preparation so I called yesterday, 4/2 (Thursday) around noon EST. The very nice LV customer service rep had said the order was stuck due to a glitch so she canceled the order and reordered with complementary overnight shipping. She said that it was supposed to ship yesterday and arrive today. Well, I'm anxious for it to get here so I looked this morning and once again it says order in preparation and didn't ship. The problem is after Tuesday I won't be home to sign for it and don't have anywhere to ship it that someone can sign. What do I do?


----------



## asterism

That a beautiful bag.


----------



## Camaro Chic

mimicry26 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know do they still produce watercolor speedy or any model from this collection?
> 
> Sorry LV newbie here..
> Thanks



Sorry, no. That was limited edition Summer 2008. 

You can find the papillon used fairly reasonable on ebay but the speedy is ridiculous. I'm so glad I got mine in 08!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

So I got these goodies finally.. now I'm back in the waiting lounge waiting for my turquoise V Neverfull which will arrive in the morning!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

LvoemyLV said:


> Help! I placed an order on Monday, 3/30 through the LV website. The order kept saying in preparation so I called yesterday, 4/2 (Thursday) around noon EST. The very nice LV customer service rep had said the order was stuck due to a glitch so she canceled the order and reordered with complementary overnight shipping. She said that it was supposed to ship yesterday and arrive today. Well, I'm anxious for it to get here so I looked this morning and once again it says order in preparation and didn't ship. The problem is after Tuesday I won't be home to sign for it and don't have anywhere to ship it that someone can sign. What do I do?



Call the 866 number immediately.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Camaro Chic said:


> Call the 866 number immediately.




I called twice yesterday! They assured me it was shipping in time to be here Monday. So this morning (Saturday) I go and look at my order status, and what do you know it still says order in preparation! I am always very nice when I call anywhere because I understand they aren't the ones that cause issues.  I am getting frustrated now because I did purposely order it last Monday so it would come while I will be able to sign for it. Should I just cancel the order at this point?


----------



## LovestheLouis

Hey fashionista's, was playing around with my bags today, heading out tonight and need something small and I took the chain off one of my Kors clutch bags and put it threw my toiletry bag, lol and I don't know, is it terribly  tacky? I kinda like it but not sure! Would love to hear some thoughts.


----------



## misstrine85

I have used a longer gold-chain on my pochette to be able to wear it cross-body. So, no I don't find it tacky &#128522;


----------



## seehe

LvoemyLV said:


> I called twice yesterday! They assured me it was shipping in time to be here Monday. So this morning (Saturday) I go and look at my order status, and what do you know it still says order in preparation! I am always very nice when I call anywhere because I understand they aren't the ones that cause issues.  I am getting frustrated now because I did purposely order it last Monday so it would come while I will be able to sign for it. Should I just cancel the order at this point?



I wouldn't cancel the order yet. Maybe the online info isn't up to date. I would try calling again and asking for a tracking number. But if it is delayed, can you have a neighbor or friend sign for it?


----------



## LvoemyLV

seehe said:


> I wouldn't cancel the order yet. Maybe the online info isn't up to date. I would try calling again and asking for a tracking number. But if it is delayed, can you have a neighbor or friend sign for it?




I don't have anyone else to sign for it . I am not close to my neighbors. I am going to wait and see what happens. I am home periodically throughout the day Tuesday and Wednesday, so I can hope things work out. My deliveries are never consistent with time so it's very hard to tell. And I am almost an hour from the UPS place.  I completely understand things like this happen, but twice with my same order is just my luck! Good thing it wasn't a big purchase. I would be very upset! I usually make my purchases at the store, but decided to make this one online. Lol, go figure! I will definitely be doing purchases at the store from now on.


----------



## LovestheLouis

misstrine85 said:


> I have used a longer gold-chain on my pochette to be able to wear it cross-body. So, no I don't find it tacky [emoji4]




Oohh that would look cute!!! I just feel so bad for my pochette, never gets to have fun. Lol just afraid it would look bad, apparently I have terrible taste. Lol


----------



## trilby

LovestheLouis said:


> Oohh that would look cute!!! I just feel so bad for my pochette, never gets to have fun. Lol just afraid it would look bad, apparently I have terrible taste. Lol



IMO that may be the single greatest use anyone has ever had for MK's purses.


----------



## simplyhappy

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey fashionista's, was playing around with my bags today, heading out tonight and need something small and I took the chain off one of my Kors clutch bags and put it threw my toiletry bag, lol and I don't know, is it terribly  tacky? I kinda like it but not sure! Would love to hear some thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 2950991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950992




I think it looks great! Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## LovestheLouis

simplyhappy said:


> I think it looks great! Is it comfortable to wear?




It is!!! Because the chain is long enough and the the pouchette is relaxed enough, very comfy!


----------



## Camaro Chic

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey fashionista's, was playing around with my bags today, heading out tonight and need something small and I took the chain off one of my Kors clutch bags and put it threw my toiletry bag, lol and I don't know, is it terribly  tacky? I kinda like it but not sure! Would love to hear some thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 2950991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950992



This is so chic!!! Love!!


----------



## Lizzys

LvoemyLV said:


> I don't have anyone else to sign for it . I am not close to my neighbors. I am going to wait and see what happens. I am home periodically throughout the day Tuesday and Wednesday, so I can hope things work out. My deliveries are never consistent with time so it's very hard to tell. And I am almost an hour from the UPS place.  I completely understand things like this happen, but twice with my same order is just my luck! Good thing it wasn't a big purchase. I would be very upset! I usually make my purchases at the store, but decided to make this one online. Lol, go figure! I will definitely be doing purchases at the store from now on.


It must be so frustrating.  You can sign up for UPS My Choice and have better control of the delivery once you have a tracking number.  It looks like UPS has auxiliary pick up locations that might be closer to your home too. Here is the UPS link explaining it. I hope everything works out for you.

http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/bussol/browse/personal/delivery_options/my_choice.html


----------



## Oryx816

^ UPS My Choice is fabulous!


----------



## simplyhappy

LvoemyLV said:


> I called twice yesterday! They assured me it was shipping in time to be here Monday. So this morning (Saturday) I go and look at my order status, and what do you know it still says order in preparation! I am always very nice when I call anywhere because I understand they aren't the ones that cause issues.  I am getting frustrated now because I did purposely order it last Monday so it would come while I will be able to sign for it. Should I just cancel the order at this point?




Sorry for the tough delivery. But did you call them again? A lot of times Coach online says its prepping, but it already shipped. Definitely call to confirm especially if someone assured you of the delivery date already. Then, try the UPS delivery tracking link someone provided to manage your delivery. GL!


----------



## simplyhappy

LovestheLouis said:


> It is!!! Because the chain is long enough and the the pouchette is relaxed enough, very comfy!




Awesome, I may get a TP 26 one day...


----------



## LvoemyLV

Lizzys said:


> It must be so frustrating.  You can sign up for UPS My Choice and have better control of the delivery once you have a tracking number.  It looks like UPS has auxiliary pick up locations that might be closer to your home too. Here is the UPS link explaining it. I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/bussol/browse/personal/delivery_options/my_choice.html




Thank you! I never even knew this existed! I know my ups will make me pick up at a place that's almost an hour away if I am not home. I talked to an awesome person on the 866 number tonight who said she that they have two attempts at delivery before it gets returned to UPS where I'll have to pick it up. She said there was no way to get in touch with anyone to know for sure if it will ship and come by Monday, because of the weekend. I think if it doesn't ship Monday I'm just going to have to cancel it. Crazy how the first order had a "computer error", sat 4 days as in preparation, they cancelled it and promised it was okay now... And now I am repeating the same situation! I don't get it.


----------



## Arlene619

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey fashionista's, was playing around with my bags today, heading out tonight and need something small and I took the chain off one of my Kors clutch bags and put it threw my toiletry bag, lol and I don't know, is it terribly  tacky? I kinda like it but not sure! Would love to hear some thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 2950991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950992



That is such a great idea! I'll use the strap off of my tory burch clutch and do the same. Thanks  for sharing &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## LvoemyLV

simplyhappy said:


> Sorry for the tough delivery. But did you call them again? A lot of times Coach online says its prepping, but it already shipped. Definitely call to confirm especially if someone assured you of the delivery date already. Then, try the UPS delivery tracking link someone provided to manage your delivery. GL!




I did, twice today, they said they don't know anything . Because it is the weekend there isn't anyone they can speak with directly...don't quite understand that. I wanted to make sure the first person was right, so I called back and got someone different.  I just don't understand.


----------



## simplyhappy

LvoemyLV said:


> I did, twice today, they said they don't know anything . Because it is the weekend there isn't anyone they can speak with directly...don't quite understand that. I wanted to make sure the first person was right, so I called back and got someone different.  I just don't understand.




Sorry, is this UPS or LV? I meant call LV to get confirmation and the tracking number. If you already did that, then just wait and see. Like you said it's a small item and hopefully you didn't need it for a specific event. [emoji253]


----------



## LvoemyLV

simplyhappy said:


> Sorry, is this UPS or LV? I meant call LV to get confirmation and the tracking number. If you already did that, then just wait and see. Like you said it's a small item and hopefully you didn't need it for a specific event. [emoji253]




It was LV.  No I didn't need it for anything specific. Lol just excited to get it . I do have to say, Everyone at the 866 number has been so nice. I am really impressed!


----------



## Leo the Lion

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey fashionista's, was playing around with my bags today, heading out tonight and need something small and I took the chain off one of my Kors clutch bags and put it threw my toiletry bag, lol and I don't know, is it terribly  tacky? I kinda like it but not sure! Would love to hear some thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 2950991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2950992




I really like it! Perfect size


----------



## louboutincherie

Does someone know if Louis Vuitton does discounts in RTW pieces?


----------



## WndrLndsAlice

Hello, fellow purse enthusiasts! 

This is my first post on this thread and this forum overall. I found you guys in a search to purchase a Louis Ellipse Backpack. My house was broken into last week and the thieves walked away with mine! :cry: I'd had it over 10 years and needless to say I'm heartbroken. Hopefully I can get it replaced soon. This community seems to be right where I belong!


----------



## 12Roses

WndrLndsAlice said:


> Hello, fellow purse enthusiasts!
> 
> This is my first post on this thread and this forum overall. I found you guys in a search to purchase a Louis Ellipse Backpack. My house was broken into last week and the thieves walked away with mine! :cry: I'd had it over 10 years and needless to say I'm heartbroken. Hopefully I can get it replaced soon. This community seems to be right where I belong!


I am so sorry to hear about your house being broken into and losing your LV. Hopefully the police catch whomever did it. 
Anyway, welcome. Everyone here is pretty friendly and very knowledgable.


----------



## wsp90

New here. I have a Vernis Bellevue in pomme d'amor, so loved , but noticed that the gold-toned hardware is starting to tarnish. Anyone know how to clean and give it a shine??


----------



## fyn72

wsp90 said:


> New here. I have a Vernis Bellevue in pomme d'amor, so loved , but noticed that the gold-toned hardware is starting to tarnish. Anyone know how to clean and give it a shine??




I gently use a jewelry cloth, you could give it a try[emoji4]


----------



## LvoemyLV

LvoemyLV said:


> Help! I placed an order on Monday, 3/30 through the LV website. The order kept saying in preparation so I called yesterday, 4/2 (Thursday) around noon EST. The very nice LV customer service rep had said the order was stuck due to a glitch so she canceled the order and reordered with complementary overnight shipping. She said that it was supposed to ship yesterday and arrive today. Well, I'm anxious for it to get here so I looked this morning and once again it says order in preparation and didn't ship. The problem is after Tuesday I won't be home to sign for it and don't have anywhere to ship it that someone can sign. What do I do?




So it didn't show up yesterday, after I was promised overnight THURSDAY, but it finally came today. I actually got lucky and rushed around taking my son to and from school and UPS came while I was home, YAY! I do have to admit I am annoyed at the whole mess. It was hard because all the people I spoke to at LV were so nice, but I will not order anything through the mail again.


----------



## fyn72

LvoemyLV said:


> So it didn't show up yesterday, after I was promised overnight THURSDAY, but it finally came today. I actually got lucky and rushed around taking my son to and from school and UPS came while I was home, YAY! I do have to admit I am annoyed at the whole mess. It was hard because all the people I spoke to at LV were so nice, but I will not order anything through the mail again.




Yay! Finally! How stressful for you. Poor darling, enjoy it now [emoji2]


----------



## JustLuvLeather

LvoemyLV said:


> So it didn't show up yesterday, after I was promised overnight THURSDAY, but it finally came today. I actually got lucky and rushed around taking my son to and from school and UPS came while I was home, YAY! I do have to admit I am annoyed at the whole mess. It was hard because all the people I spoke to at LV were so nice, but I will not order anything through the mail again.




Now that it's finally arrived, will you show it off with some pictures?


----------



## LvoemyLV

JustLuvLeather said:


> Now that it's finally arrived, will you show it off with some pictures?







 lol that's why I said I'm glad it wasn't a big item, I probably would have been very upset! It adds a cute spring touch to any bag!! I want to get my 1 1/2 year old daughter's initials next time I get to the boutique.


----------



## JustLuvLeather

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 2954842
> 
> 
> lol that's why I said I'm glad it wasn't a big item, I probably would have been very upset! It adds a cute spring touch to any bag!! I want to get my 1 1/2 year old daughter's initials next time I get to the boutique.



That's worth the wait; it's a real eye-catcher.  A real keepsake for your wee bairn too!


----------



## fyn72

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 2954842
> 
> 
> lol that's why I said I'm glad it wasn't a big item, I probably would have been very upset! It adds a cute spring touch to any bag!! I want to get my 1 1/2 year old daughter's initials next time I get to the boutique.




Aww so sweet [emoji4] I do like this charm, it's pretty!


----------



## pjhm

fyn72 said:


> I gently use a jewelry cloth, you could give it a try[emoji4]




Thanks for that tip- I tried it on my other LV locks and it works beautifully-all shined up!


----------



## Nefedov

How much to ask on eBay for it?

Good used condition


----------



## lvmk

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2955503
> 
> 
> How much to ask on eBay for it?
> 
> Good used condition




If you're asking how much you should charge for this bag to sell it on eBay I think that might be against the rules...


----------



## Nefedov

lvmk said:


> If you're asking how much you should charge for this bag to sell it on eBay I think that might be against the rules...




Thanks!


----------



## LvoemyLV

What does it mean on the LV website when it says fits A4?


----------



## WndrLndsAlice

12Roses said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your house being broken into and losing your LV. Hopefully the police catch whomever did it.
> Anyway, welcome. Everyone here is pretty friendly and very knowledgable.



Thanks! Of everything they took that was the most upsetting. You can get new TVs for small beans. But a discontinued LV takes more effort. Not to mention it has the sentiment of being my first and only LV handbag. Now that I'm in the market for one I think I prefer the look of the classic monogram styles. I'm not hip enough for the Vernis styles. The Epi is pretty nice too though. So many options!  

I'm browsing around and I definitely see that you guys know your stuff. I figured I'd start by taking pics of my very small collection to post to the share threads.


----------



## KiwiDivaz

Hi, I'm extremely new. So much so, I hate the internet. I don't know really how 'social media' works, I was wondering if anyone who has a Saumur 35 if it can fit a Laptop in it? And if not do they come in larger sizes? Thanks


----------



## tinkerbask

Look at what I found in a little consignment shop!  Happy me!! [emoji2]


----------



## anasanfran

tinkerbask said:


> Look at what I found in a little consignment shop!  Happy me!! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962502


Awesome!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

tinkerbask said:


> Look at what I found in a little consignment shop!  Happy me!! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962502




That is really neat! Great find!!


----------



## amckinney

I love it!!!


----------



## tinkerbask

anasanfran said:


> Awesome!!!




Thank you!


----------



## tinkerbask

Leo the Lion said:


> That is really neat! Great find!!




I know!  I LOVE it!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tinkerbask

amckinney said:


> I love it!!!




Me too!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jules 8

LvoemyLV said:


> What does it mean on the LV website when it says fits A4?



That refers to paper size....A4 is standard 8×11, like a  folder or legal pad, hth


----------



## LvoemyLV

jules 8 said:


> That refers to paper size....A4 is standard 8×11, like a  folder or legal pad, hth




Lol, thanks! You'd think I would have known that. I had no clue! I even was an accountant before kids, haha!


----------



## jules 8

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol, thanks! You'd think I would have known that. I had no clue! I even was an accountant before kids, haha!



 lol, it's all good


----------



## remainsilly

Hello. I have a few questions about particular lv scarf collection:

Have I missed the 2015 foulards d'artistes line, or not out yet?
If not yet, when scheduled?
Any idea about artists/designs for this year?
Or, is this collection not a yearly thing?

Thank you. I enjoyed 2014's graffiti art theme very much.


----------



## Anishah

Hi  I am new here. This is my first attempt to buy a designer handbag. Please vote 1) Fendi Petite 2jours OR 2) LV Alma BB.

I am looking for a handbag with versatility and multi purpose 

Your vote is very much appreciate. TQ


----------



## fyn72

I was asked by a fellow tpfer a comparison between the Siracusa pm  and the Pallas BB, here's a pic side by side.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

fyn72 said:


> I was asked by a fellow tpfer a comparison between the Siracusa pm  and the Pallas BB, here's a pic side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972563


thank you for the pic both bags so GORGEOUS I wish Pallas bb was a slight taller


----------



## cherubs

asianism said:


> My starter pack


Nice set


----------



## sb1212

I am looking at the mono card holder..the flat one that holds 3 cards. Any one have this?


----------



## Lizzys

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol, thanks! You'd think I would have known that. I had no clue! I even was an accountant before kids, haha!


A4 is a non USA size closer to 8.27 in × 11.7 in.


----------



## Rina91

Hi there, I had a question for those of you who own the monogram speedy 30. It's regarding the small inside pocket. Inside that small pocket is it supposed to be cloth material like the outside of it (the small pocket) or is the inside of that pocket like a plastic/ vinyl feeling to it? Idk if I make sense hard to explain. Hope you can help.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Is fashionphile.com down for anybody else?

Thanks!


----------



## Wendy.C

Anishah said:


> Hi  I am new here. This is my first attempt to buy a designer handbag. Please vote 1) Fendi Petite 2jours OR 2) LV Alma BB.
> 
> I am looking for a handbag with versatility and multi purpose
> 
> Your vote is very much appreciate. TQ


LV Alma BB


----------



## uhpharm01

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Is fashionphile.com down for anybody else?
> 
> Thanks!



It was working for me.


----------



## litchi

Anishah said:


> Hi  I am new here. This is my first attempt to buy a designer handbag. Please vote 1) Fendi Petite 2jours OR 2) LV Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for a handbag with versatility and multi purpose
> 
> 
> 
> Your vote is very much appreciate. TQ




Hi! I've considered Fendi purses -and they're beautiful- but to me, a decision to purchase comes down to the bag's weight. I find some of Fendi bags heavy even when empty. Sharing that concern of mine if bag's weight is also a consideration for you. How about trying them both out at the boutiques?  Happy shopping!


----------



## CherryOnTop1

Please answer someone as quickly as you can! It would be very much appreciated!

does the PALLAS CHAIN Lona Monogram come in a dark green color too? on the official site I see red, purple, beige, black, brown but no dark green (army kind color)


----------



## Stephyyboo

I
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just purchased this baby!! (Literally [emoji23])
Montaigne BB in Empreinte leather in the color Noir loveeeeeeee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## litchi

Stephyyboo said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976825
> 
> 
> Just purchased this baby!! (Literally [emoji23])
> Montaigne BB in Empreinte leather in the color Noir loveeeeeeee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Beautiful BB, congrats!


----------



## Wendy.C

Stephyyboo said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976825
> 
> 
> Just purchased this baby!! (Literally [emoji23])
> Montaigne BB in Empreinte leather in the color Noir loveeeeeeee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Pretty Baby


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-epi-doc-pm-coquelicot-81169

I'm seriously considering this bag. I know nothing about it and don't own one in that Speedy type shape. I own several Epis and love them. Does anybody have any experience with this bag? 

Also, I've only ever bought new. Fashionphile seems very thorough and I've looked this one over again and again. I even called them about it.

I'm a bit nervous about it. Any thoughts?


----------



## misstrine85

Can anyone reccomend me an ebay seller (or a site that ships to Denmark) where I can buy a vachetta strap for my mono Speedy 30? Preferably one that can both be used on the shoulder and cross-body.

I want to test with a less expensive strap, before I purchase one in Louis Vuitton.

Thank you


----------



## purseloverk

Stephyyboo said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976825
> 
> 
> Just purchased this baby!! (Literally [emoji23])
> Montaigne BB in Empreinte leather in the color Noir loveeeeeeee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


so pretty! congrats! C:


----------



## Buckeyemommy

PinkInTheBlue said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-epi-doc-pm-coquelicot-81169
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering this bag. I know nothing about it and don't own one in that Speedy type shape. I own several Epis and love them. Does anybody have any experience with this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've only ever bought new. Fashionphile seems very thorough and I've looked this one over again and again. I even called them about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about it. Any thoughts?




I don't have any experience with this bag but have bought and sold with fashionphile and have been very pleased. They do a good job of accurately describing the condition. HTH!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Stephyyboo said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976825
> 
> 
> Just purchased this baby!! (Literally [emoji23])
> Montaigne BB in Empreinte leather in the color Noir loveeeeeeee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 
WOW she is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations..


----------



## andymey

Not a big fan of LV before. I thought it was too obnoxious. And then I just discovered that they have so many materials besides the the so famous monogram. D'oh silly me.. And now I'm starting to fall in love with it and decide to start my collection. It would be my first purchase and I'm having a problem deciding between Damier Ebene or Epi Leather? Which one is more durable and less maintenance? This would be my daily bag gw so I don't plan to baby the bag whatsoever. Your thought pleasee...


----------



## Wendy.C

andymey said:


> Not a big fan of LV before. I thought it was too obnoxious. And then I just discovered that they have so many materials besides the the so famous monogram. D'oh silly me.. And now I'm starting to fall in love with it and decide to start my collection. It would be my first purchase and I'm having a problem deciding between Damier Ebene or Epi Leather? Which one is more durable and less maintenance? This would be my daily bag gw so I don't plan to baby the bag whatsoever. Your thought pleasee...


DE for durable and less maintenance... :welcome2: on board


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

andymey said:


> Not a big fan of LV before. I thought it was too obnoxious. And then I just discovered that they have so many materials besides the the so famous monogram. D'oh silly me.. And now I'm starting to fall in love with it and decide to start my collection. It would be my first purchase and I'm having a problem deciding between Damier Ebene or Epi Leather? Which one is more durable and less maintenance? This would be my daily bag gw so I don't plan to baby the bag whatsoever. Your thought pleasee...



I adore Epi. It has beautiful colors and bags and is pretty durable. It is t as durable as the monogram, believe it or not. Even though monogram is my least favorite, my Artsy is unbelievanlely durable! Epi is my favorite beautiful.


----------



## Quara2Sexy

Thanks this was very helpful!


----------



## Quara2Sexy

I just brought the LOUIS VUITTON Vernis Alma GM Rose Pop. How out of style is this color? I really like but notice that the GM is humongous. Of course I brought it used since LV doesn't make GM in this style anymore. Should I keep or return? Help!


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Dear Everyone,
Im looking for a nice pre-loved LV wallet in Monogram print and so far these are the options I have. 
1. Helene Wallet
2. Elise Wallet
3. Bifold Wallet
let me know what you personally think about each one of them, which one should I go for. One more thing, I always watch some review videos about the handbags/SLGs I want to purchase, however I couldn't find anything related to Bifold, is it even an LV product? discontinued?!
Thanks in Advance


----------



## LVk8

Quara2Sexy said:


> I just brought the LOUIS VUITTON Vernis Alma GM Rose Pop. How out of style is this color? I really like but notice that the GM is humongous. Of course I brought it used since LV doesn't make GM in this style anymore. Should I keep or return? Help!




LV produces new shades of pink every year.  Nobody other than the uber-Louisphiles will know whether it's the most current pink.  If you love the Rose Pop, wear it loud & wear it proud! [emoji173]&#65039;



Ladan Mrss said:


> Dear Everyone,
> 
> Im looking for a nice pre-loved LV wallet in Monogram print and so far these are the options I have.
> 
> 1. Helene Wallet
> 
> 2. Elise Wallet
> 
> 3. Bifold Wallet
> 
> let me know what you personally think about each one of them, which one should I go for. One more thing, I always watch some review videos about the handbags/SLGs I want to purchase, however I couldn't find anything related to Bifold, is it even an LV product? discontinued?!
> 
> Thanks in Advance




I think the Bifolds are just an older wallet model.  So not a lot of YouTubers back when they were first offered! 

I've been doing some Alma research.  I love the classic Alma shape!  So gorgeous.  I've been reading the PM vs BB threads & think I'm leaning BB since the PM is still too small for most laptops.  Unless my next computer is the tiniest of MacBook Airs, I may as well enjoy the style without worrying about whether it's a work bag.  

Is the BB too tiny for a Zippy wallet?  It fits nicely in the bottom of my Speedy 25


----------



## Ladan Mrss

LVk8 said:


> LV produces new shades of pink every year.  Nobody other than the uber-Louisphiles will know whether it's the most current pink.  If you love the Rose Pop, wear it loud & wear it proud! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Bifolds are just an older wallet model.  So not a lot of YouTubers back when they were first offered!
> 
> I've been doing some Alma research.  I love the classic Alma shape!  So gorgeous.  I've been reading the PM vs BB threads & think I'm leaning BB since the PM is still too small for most laptops.  Unless my next computer is the tiniest of MacBook Airs, I may as well enjoy the style without worrying about whether it's a work bag.
> 
> Is the BB too tiny for a Zippy wallet?  It fits nicely in the bottom of my Speedy 25



So which one do you think I should go for?


----------



## LVk8

Personally I love the Zippy styles so I would choose a ZCP  [emoji4]


----------



## cola262

I have a $41 GC that expires today. I have to resist spending 30 times as much to save a few bucks! Just a few more hours to go lol


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I've been on the search for a pre-loved alma BB in epi fuchsia. I've been stalking eBay as well as YC and FP with no luck. Has anyone seen this pop up somewhere or know where I can get it pre-loved? Thank you so much!!


----------



## QueenLouis

cola262 said:


> I have a $41 GC that expires today. I have to resist spending 30 times as much to save a few bucks! Just a few more hours to go lol




Just think of it as letting a coupon expire. No biggie.


----------



## Leo the Lion

cola262 said:


> I have a $41 GC that expires today. I have to resist spending 30 times as much to save a few bucks! Just a few more hours to go lol


Get a luggage tag with a hot stamp?


----------



## cola262

QueenLouis said:


> Just think of it as letting a coupon expire. No biggie.




Yes! 



Leo the Lion said:


> Get a luggage tag with a hot stamp?




Haha, that's a good idea but I think I need to stay away from the store entirely.


----------



## Leonicia

andymey said:


> Not a big fan of LV before. I thought it was too obnoxious. And then I just discovered that they have so many materials besides the the so famous monogram. D'oh silly me.. And now I'm starting to fall in love with it and decide to start my collection. It would be my first purchase and I'm having a problem deciding between Damier Ebene or Epi Leather? Which one is more durable and less maintenance? This would be my daily bag gw so I don't plan to baby the bag whatsoever. Your thought pleasee...


I love the epi leather.  It is very durable.


----------



## miss_chiff

andymey said:


> Not a big fan of LV before. I thought it was too obnoxious. And then I just discovered that they have so many materials besides the the so famous monogram. D'oh silly me.. And now I'm starting to fall in love with it and decide to start my collection. It would be my first purchase and I'm having a problem deciding between Damier Ebene or Epi Leather? Which one is more durable and less maintenance? This would be my daily bag gw so I don't plan to baby the bag whatsoever. Your thought pleasee...



Hi Andymey,
 Perhaps you could look at the DE bags and the epi bags and see which ones tug your heartstrings for starters. With DE, you have some bags to choose from. With epi, not only do you have bags to choose from, but so many wonderful colors as well. I have a DE Portobello gm, and an epi Alma pm. For me, it was a while before I could decide on a color in the epi range, as there are so many beautiful ones to choose from. It was much easier picking a DE bag. Perhaps you can ask yourself if you prefer the DE material, or the 'stiffer' epi. Sometimes when I'm trying to decide on a bag, I look at the consignment websites to see how well/or not a bag ages. Obviously some folks take care of their bags better than others, and it also depends on the bags structure. Like an Alma can get a dented shape if not cared for, or by accident. HTH. GLD.


----------



## Quara2Sexy

Thank you!! I'm gone rock it the whole summer! Hello summer bag!  



LVk8 said:


> LV produces new shades of pink every year.  Nobody other than the uber-Louisphiles will know whether it's the most current pink.  If you love the Rose Pop, wear it loud & wear it proud! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Bifolds are just an older wallet model.  So not a lot of YouTubers back when they were first offered!
> 
> I've been doing some Alma research.  I love the classic Alma shape!  So gorgeous.  I've been reading the PM vs BB threads & think I'm leaning BB since the PM is still too small for most laptops.  Unless my next computer is the tiniest of MacBook Airs, I may as well enjoy the style without worrying about whether it's a work bag.
> 
> Is the BB too tiny for a Zippy wallet?  It fits nicely in the bottom of my Speedy 25


----------



## Quara2Sexy

What brand is better Louis Vuitton or Celine? I'm personally a huge fan of Louis Vuitton! Almost all of my collect is Louis Vuttion.  However, I've been lusting for awhile over a Celine Phantom bag. Is it wroth buying used or brand new? Or should I stay in my Louis Vuttion lane?


----------



## Quara2Sexy

QueenLouis said:


> Just think of it as letting a coupon expire. No biggie.



Mine expire today as well! I totally agree.. let's think of it as a coupon that expire!Lately I've been on the gently used websites.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Hey everyone need your help/opinion here.
What do you personally think about the condition of this preloved Sarah Wallet?! do you think it worths buying?!
Thank you in advance [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cat1967

If the price is good I would buy it.  Don't mind that pressed line under the slots.  I bought two Emilie wallets (mono, azur) and they both have it.  Actually the mono was replaced after three years of use when my SA saw this but I have it now for two years as well as the azur and they both have the same thing.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

cat1967 said:


> If the price is good I would buy it.  Don't mind that pressed line under the slots.  I bought two Emilie wallets (mono, azur) and they both have it.  Actually the mono was replaced after three years of use when my SA saw this but I have it now for two years as well as the azur and they both have the same thing.



The price is unbelievably low, its a true bargain, and I kinda want to have the wallet in monogram to match it with my saumur 30 and I dont want to pay the brand new price, do you think it will last me long enough without the maintenance?! the leather is not cracked at all, just a bit of glazing came off, but its ok overall right?


----------



## tinkerbask

Ladan Mrss said:


> Hey everyone need your help/opinion here.
> What do you personally think about the condition of this preloved Sarah Wallet?! do you think it worths buying?!
> Thank you in advance [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2982793
> View attachment 2982794
> View attachment 2982795
> View attachment 2982796
> View attachment 2982798




It looks like it's in pretty good shape!  I would buy it if the price is decent.


----------



## tinkerbask

Hi everyone!  I just purchased a beautiful, pre-loved Speedy 30 in Damier Azur (which I never thought I would buy, but I couldn't pass up the price!). Anyway, the handles are still extremely light.  I don't mind patina, but I highly dislike black handles.  Is there any way to prevent it, or is it inevitable?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ladan Mrss

tinkerbask said:


> It looks like it's in pretty good shape!  I would buy it if the price is decent.



Really?! Thank you so much, its such a relief to know you guys consider it good  now I know Im gonna have it for sure, I will post the pictures with my cards in it and a bit of cleaning as soon as I get it. 



tinkerbask said:


> Hi everyone!  I just purchased a beautiful, pre-loved Speedy 30 in Damier Azur (which I never thought I would buy, but I couldn't pass up the price!). Anyway, the handles are still extremely light.  I don't mind patina, but I highly dislike black handles.  Is there any way to prevent it, or is it inevitable?  Thanks for your help!



Why not?! I absolutely LOVE the patina look, thats actually one of the main reason why I get attracted toward vintage pieces, cant stand the pale white look on the LV pieces 
Anyway, I think you can have it water resistant in The Handbag Spa (if its available where you live) or any local shop that do handbag/leather maintenance, or you can wrap a scarf around it, not only it is protected but looks very chic and fashionable


----------



## tinkerbask

Ladan Mrss said:


> Really?! Thank you so much, its such a relief to know you guys consider it good  now I know Im gonna have it for sure, I will post the pictures with my cards in it and a bit of cleaning as soon as I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?! I absolutely LOVE the patina look, thats actually one of the main reason why I get attracted toward vintage pieces, cant stand the pale white look on the LV pieces
> 
> Anyway, I think you can have it water resistant in The Handbag Spa (if its available where you live) or any local shop that do handbag/leather maintenance, or you can wrap a scarf around it, not only it is protected but looks very chic and fashionable




I like dark, honey patina, but black does not appeal to me.  Thank you for the ideas!


----------



## cat1967

Ladan Mrss said:


> The price is unbelievably low, its a true bargain, and I kinda want to have the wallet in monogram to match it with my saumur 30 and I dont want to pay the brand new price, do you think it will last me long enough without the maintenance?! the leather is not cracked at all, just a bit of glazing came off, but its ok overall right?



Sorry for the late reply.  Yes, the condition is very good.  The glazing may come off even on a new wallet if it is scratched hard or something.  I think it will last forever.  My bf has an LV wallet for 10 years and it is like new.  I would go for it if I were you.


----------



## zgm

Ladan Mrss said:


> Hey everyone need your help/opinion here.
> What do you personally think about the condition of this preloved Sarah Wallet?! do you think it worths buying?!
> Thank you in advance [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2982793
> View attachment 2982794
> View attachment 2982795
> View attachment 2982796
> View attachment 2982798


I have been thinking of getting a brand new LV zippy wallet. But after reading the posts here I am encouraged to find a reasonably priced used wallet. My only concern is getting a fake one.


----------



## zgm

Wendy.C said:


> LV Alma BB


I agree Alma BB is very versatile. I have it and I wear it dress up or dress down.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

zgm said:


> I have been thinking of getting a brand new LV zippy wallet. But after reading the posts here I am encouraged to find a reasonably priced used wallet. My only concern is getting a fake one.



Thank you for your response 
I like the vintage look on preloved LV pieces so I actually am willing to purchase something that has a story behind.
About your concern, thats what I deal with every single time. on every preloved purchase I watch loads of videos, reviews, and how to spot real from fake. If you are really in to the item you'll get to know it and it will be easier to spot the authentic one. Here where I live we dont have that much of a option when it comes to preloved or online shopping but the good thing is that I can always meet the seller and see the item before paying for it, so if you have that option go for it.
And one last word, trust your feelings. Ive been looking for a speedy, and came across these gorgeous monogram 35 with ridiculously low price, although everything seemed to be right I just didn't feel good about it. 
There is a free authentication service in this forum as well so feel free to check the wallet and enjoy your amazing purchase.


----------



## jaijai1012

Off topic but anyone else on the app no
longer able to upload images?


----------



## Ladan Mrss

jaijai1012 said:


> Off topic but anyone else on the app no
> longer able to upload images?



I uploaded some pictures yesterday through my iPhone app.


----------



## LemonDrop

Hi. This is so random. I keep writing in every post how new I am to LV. It's so fun. I have 'd handbags since I was a little girl. The designs and the pockets and how soft they feel. 2 weeks ago I purchased my first luxury designer bag. A LV NF MM DE and a Milla Clutch. I feel like a little girl again.  so excited with the smooth as butter zippers and feel but now it feels like such a luxe quality. I literally want to replace every little bag, pouch and case I own with LV. I want a cosmetic pouch GM so bad!!!! I don't know if this is just a fever that will go away soon !!! I'm trying just to breathe.  maybe I should just give in and start getting everything I want. I don't think this feeling will go away. :shame:


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

LemonDrop said:


> Hi. This is so random. I keep writing in every post how new I am to LV. It's so fun. I have 'd handbags since I was a little girl. The designs and the pockets and how soft they feel. 2 weeks ago I purchased my first luxury designer bag. A LV NF MM DE and a Milla Clutch. I feel like a little girl again.  so excited with the smooth as butter zippers and feel but now it feels like such a luxe quality. I literally want to replace every little bag, pouch and case I own with LV. I want a cosmetic pouch GM so bad!!!! I don't know if this is just a fever that will go away soon !!! I'm trying just to breathe.  maybe I should just give in and start getting everything I want. I don't think this feeling will go away. :shame:




Congratulations! It is fun, isn't it? Easy to become TOO fun.


----------



## jaijai1012

Ladan Mrss said:


> I uploaded some pictures yesterday through my iPhone app.




I restarted my phone and it works now, thanks!


----------



## jaijai1012

LemonDrop said:


> Hi. This is so random. I keep writing in every post how new I am to LV. It's so fun. I have 'd handbags since I was a little girl. The designs and the pockets and how soft they feel. 2 weeks ago I purchased my first luxury designer bag. A LV NF MM DE and a Milla Clutch. I feel like a little girl again.  so excited with the smooth as butter zippers and feel but now it feels like such a luxe quality. I literally want to replace every little bag, pouch and case I own with LV. I want a cosmetic pouch GM so bad!!!! I don't know if this is just a fever that will go away soon !!! I'm trying just to breathe.  maybe I should just give in and start getting everything I want. I don't think this feeling will go away. :shame:




Welcome to the dark side


----------



## cat1967

LemonDrop said:


> Hi. This is so random. I keep writing in every post how new I am to LV. It's so fun. I have 'd handbags since I was a little girl. The designs and the pockets and how soft they feel. 2 weeks ago I purchased my first luxury designer bag. A LV NF MM DE and a Milla Clutch. I feel like a little girl again.  so excited with the smooth as butter zippers and feel but now it feels like such a luxe quality. I literally want to replace every little bag, pouch and case I own with LV. I want a cosmetic pouch GM so bad!!!! I don't know if this is just a fever that will go away soon !!! I'm trying just to breathe.  maybe I should just give in and start getting everything I want. I don't think this feeling will go away. :shame:



No the feeling will not go away.  Welcome to the club.  I once bought my first LV Speedy mono 25 and I can't stop buying since then.  Bags, pochettes, cles, you name it.  However lately having noticed that the quality has somehow fallen and the prices go up all the time I have put an halt to the craze.  But it is an addiction, I also replaced all other bags I had with LV and Balenciaga.  And to tell you the truth I am happy I did.  No regrets.  So enjoy your new purchases but be careful go slow.  It is a hard addiction!


----------



## bosslady05

Newbie here - not sure if this is the right place, but I just recently purchased (as in yesterday) my first Chanel timeless WOC and absolutely love it. Casually browsing, I found a listing for the Chanel boy WOC that I am also in love with, but can't quite justify after my recent purchase. I do, however own an Epi Speedy in black that I don't use much - should I sell it and use the funds towards the Boy WOC? I'm torn because the Epi speedy in black is discontinued from what I understand. 

Thoughts?


----------



## JessLovesTim

I was doing some browsing on the Louis Vuitton website and I noticed that a lot of the handbags say buy online and collect in select stores only. I found it interesting that it doesn't seem like they are delivering to home address anymore...


----------



## JessLovesTim

JessLovesTim said:


> I was doing some browsing on the Louis Vuitton website and I noticed that a lot of the handbags say buy online and collect in select stores only. I found it interesting that it doesn't seem like they are delivering to home address anymore...




Here is a pic


----------



## lvmk

JessLovesTim said:


> Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987519




Is this in the states? I hope not... I live two hours away from my LV store!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

lvmk said:


> Is this in the states? I hope not... I live two hours away from my LV store!!!



Yes this is in the states.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Hey lovelys, wondering if I could get some advice. I had the piping/ trim of a bag replaced about four years ago (it was starting to fall off) and it's still very white and normally this wouldn't bother me but they never did the inside piping or the leather with the handle. Any ideas on how to speed up the darkening? I've been leaving it in the sun as advised by the store but it doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## sb1212

Wanted to get your thoughts ..so I recently got a longchamp bag and I don't know if I can carry it ...it's not my Louis Vuittons.  Is this crazy to think like this? Plus the longchamp smell like plastic to me on the inside.  So I may return the longchamp


----------



## lvmk

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes this is in the states.


Is this their attempt to make their bags more exclusive or something?!?!??!?!


----------



## lvmk

JessLovesTim said:


> Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987519


OH I JUST FIGURED IT OUT!! The bags *ARE NOT PICK UP ONLY.* 


*THIS SERVICE IS OPTIONAL. YOU WOULD USE IT INSTEAD OF WAITING TO HAVE IT SHIPPED IF YOU WANTED IT SOONER, SO YOU CAN GO PICK IT UP INSTEAD OF WAITING FOR LV TO SHIP IT.*

If you continue on like normal with the checkout process, all the shipping options are still there, including the collect in store option.


----------



## uhpharm01

lvmk said:


> Is this their attempt to make their bags more exclusive or something?!?!??!?!



But note that pick up is only at few select stores.


----------



## nyshopaholic

JessLovesTim said:


> Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987519



I took this to mean that you can select an item, pay for it online, and then go pick it up at one of the participating "select" LV stores so that you don't have to wait for it to be shipped out to you. Many department stores with an online presence are now offering this service, too.


----------



## JessLovesTim

nyshopaholic said:


> I took this to mean that you can select an item, pay for it online, and then go pick it up at one of the participating "select" LV stores so that you don't have to wait for it to be shipped out to you. Many department stores with an online presence are now offering this service, too.




Oh thank God! Haha I thought it was going to change to mandatory pickup in stores only.


----------



## tinkerbask

I just want to say the I highly DISLIKE the thinner canvas.  [emoji36] That is all. [emoji58]


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Does anybody know if this LV wallet model ever existed?!


----------



## Arlene619

I think I've seen that wallet on fashionphile


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I thought I've read something about this before but I just wanted to check with you guys if the different goldtone is normal...TIA!


----------



## Arlene619

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I thought I've read something about this before but I just wanted to check with you guys if the different goldtone is normal...TIA!
> View attachment 2990578




Yes it is. It's quite obvious on my speedy b. It doesn't make sense but it's true!


----------



## k5ml3k

Arlene619 said:


> Yes it is. It's quite obvious on my speedy b. It doesn't make sense but it's true!




Aw man! Ok well as long as it's normal, I'm ok with it...well, not totally ok but at least it's not just my piece.


----------



## Andrea777

I just bought Thompson street in line yellow vernis from Japan super cheap, will I love it for summer or sell it? Any input appreciated. I had bucket bags and wasn't my style, I need longer strap


----------



## fyn72

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I thought I've read something about this before but I just wanted to check with you guys if the different goldtone is normal...TIA!
> View attachment 2990578




Yes, I found this as well, a bag charm I had with the round shape was a lighter gold than the bag clasps.


----------



## k5ml3k

fyn72 said:


> Yes, I found this as well, a bag charm I had with the round shape was a lighter gold than the bag clasps.




Thank you! Does yours look as different as mine?


----------



## fyn72

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! Does yours look as different as mine?



I think so, don't worry


----------



## k5ml3k

fyn72 said:


> I think so, don't worry




Oh ok, thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## Josieshear

Didn't know where to post this but my husband and I have just been invited for drinks in the apartment lounge of LV new Bond Street store. As we have never been invited before I don't know what to expect and was wondering if anyone could tell me what it's like as its my understanding that the apartment is not a VIP shopping room. 
Thanks xx


----------



## eleg

Great bag


----------



## LvoemyLV

In the app, how do I edit bio, interests, etc? I've been on here for months and just realized you can do that haha


----------



## misstrine85

Just wanted to share my experience here as well as in my thread: 

Just came back from LV with both a good and bad experience. 

Let's start with the bad: I spoke to a SA I've only seen a few times, but never talked to before. He showed me the empreinte key pouch and when I was just about to tell him I'd think about it, some famous singer walked in the door and almost all the SA "fell" over each other to great him: oh hiiiiiiii, how are you, how have you been and so forth. YUCK. And that's including the SA helping me. 

I quickly packed my stuff and said that I'd come back another time. 

I know this guy possibly spends a lot of money, but COME ON! 

Good news is that I loved the empreinte key pouch. So I will get it either this saturday, if I can fit it in my scheduel, or next saturday.


----------



## peachy pink

I dont like that. Pretty much a no go ... I feel sorry for you, thats just bad behaviour! Of course someone needs to be taken care of, but I mean everyone deserves the same treatement. Sure its also about selling, but it sounds like there were enoug SA available.


----------



## misstrine85

peachy pink said:


> I dont like that. Pretty much a no go ... I feel sorry for you, thats just bad behaviour! Of course someone needs to be taken care of, but I mean everyone deserves the same treatement. Sure its also about selling, but it sounds like there were enoug SA available.



Thank you.

There were only 1 other customer than me, and at least 3 available SAs. 

I'll just stick to my sweet SA.


----------



## thewritingswede

Hi,

I spoke to LV on Monday and they said they would send a request to Harrods to call me in regards to the bag in question - as I cannot call LV in Harrods directly.

I haven't heard anything yet and I was just wondering how long do they usually take to contact you?

Thanks


----------



## Lv frenzy

Hello everyone! Am amused wow a chat thread. I love tpf am a new member here. I always refer this forum before any new purchase. Love u all


----------



## proud2bblonde

Leo the Lion said:


> Get a luggage tag with a hot stamp?


 
I hope this does not come off as rude, but how much are luggage tags usually? I understand that Hot-Stamps are complimentary. I really want a Luggage tag but was told they are only in stores to purchase. Thanks!


----------



## Camaro Chic

proud2bblonde said:


> I hope this does not come off as rude, but how much are luggage tags usually? I understand that Hot-Stamps are complimentary. I really want a Luggage tag but was told they are only in stores to purchase. Thanks!



Depending on size, $50-$70.


----------



## LovestheLouis

So just wanted to share this with the thread, one of my most used bags from LV got damaged from age, so had to send it off for repairs, gutted over it! But in the store the SA was omg amazing! Like the staff have always been nice but she was just so damn nice, I was a mess I was up 28 hours straight and in my work clothes, no make up, I looked like a homeless person! And I went into the store and she said straight off one moment I'll be right with you, so I browsed and tormented myself with the pretty bags then when she came over to serve me another woman with her daughter kept trying to get her attention, very rudely may I add kept interrupting use kept saying "excuse me" in a very condescending tone, and the SA simple said miss please wait I'm dealing with a customer who has been waiting longer then you, the other woman just said got stroppy and walked away, after giving her my details and the bag we chatted for a few minutes, very friendly, would it be crazy to write a letter to someone? She just made me feel so important, the way I think all stores should make their customers feel.


----------



## k5ml3k

LovestheLouis said:


> So just wanted to share this with the thread, one of my most used bags from LV got damaged from age, so had to send it off for repairs, gutted over it! But in the store the SA was omg amazing! Like the staff have always been nice but she was just so damn nice, I was a mess I was up 28 hours straight and in my work clothes, no make up, I looked like a homeless person! And I went into the store and she said straight off one moment I'll be right with you, so I browsed and tormented myself with the pretty bags then when she came over to serve me another woman with her daughter kept trying to get her attention, very rudely may I add kept interrupting use kept saying "excuse me" in a very condescending tone, and the SA simple said miss please wait I'm dealing with a customer who has been waiting longer then you, the other woman just said got stroppy and walked away, after giving her my details and the bag we chatted for a few minutes, very friendly, would it be crazy to write a letter to someone? She just made me feel so important, the way I think all stores should make their customers feel.




I think it would def be nice if you wrote them a nice letter...I feel like nice SAs don't get credit. I think they or the SA (not sure if she'll find out about it) would appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## sb1212

LovestheLouis said:


> So just wanted to share this with the thread, one of my most used bags from LV got damaged from age, so had to send it off for repairs, gutted over it! But in the store the SA was omg amazing! Like the staff have always been nice but she was just so damn nice, I was a mess I was up 28 hours straight and in my work clothes, no make up, I looked like a homeless person! And I went into the store and she said straight off one moment I'll be right with you, so I browsed and tormented myself with the pretty bags then when she came over to serve me another woman with her daughter kept trying to get her attention, very rudely may I add kept interrupting use kept saying "excuse me" in a very condescending tone, and the SA simple said miss please wait I'm dealing with a customer who has been waiting longer then you, the other woman just said got stroppy and walked away, after giving her my details and the bag we chatted for a few minutes, very friendly, would it be crazy to write a letter to someone? She just made me feel so important, the way I think all stores should make their customers feel.




I think you should or even call that store and talk to the manager and let them know [emoji3]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Also, it's very helpful to call 866-VUITTON and give them feedback.


----------



## misstrine85

LovestheLouis said:


> So just wanted to share this with the thread, one of my most used bags from LV got damaged from age, so had to send it off for repairs, gutted over it! But in the store the SA was omg amazing! Like the staff have always been nice but she was just so damn nice, I was a mess I was up 28 hours straight and in my work clothes, no make up, I looked like a homeless person! And I went into the store and she said straight off one moment I'll be right with you, so I browsed and tormented myself with the pretty bags then when she came over to serve me another woman with her daughter kept trying to get her attention, very rudely may I add kept interrupting use kept saying "excuse me" in a very condescending tone, and the SA simple said miss please wait I'm dealing with a customer who has been waiting longer then you, the other woman just said got stroppy and walked away, after giving her my details and the bag we chatted for a few minutes, very friendly, would it be crazy to write a letter to someone? She just made me feel so important, the way I think all stores should make their customers feel.




I was aaked if they could send me some questions regarding my experience in the shop a few months ago. I filled it out wirh as mqny details, including the SAs name, and told them how valuable I felt as a customer and that I would also buy from him if possible. Later I recieved a handwrittwn card from the shop manager (forgot her titlel) that they were so happy to hear from me, and that my SA was also very happy. 

So I think you should do it [emoji4]


----------



## Kuljit.kaur

Bought my mum a LV Tivoli GM for Mother's Day and she loves it!


----------



## Imanaqvi1

Hi!
I need help. I am so confused betweein LV Delightful and Reggia in Damier Ebene.
What would you all advise.

There's a Westminster and Portobello ( both in Damier Ebene) on Ebay I am eyeing as well. Totally confused on which one t get.

Would appreciate some advice.


----------



## azvaultgirl

All so similar! Of the 4, I would choose the Westminster, but that's just me.

I myself can't decide which bag I should go for! All I have are an agenda, makeup pouch, and the Eva clutch, but I'm dying to get a big bag! Seems like everytime I finally narrow it down to one, they come out with more fabulousness and I just get so confused. Currently considering the rivoli...


----------



## Andrea777

Just got my randonnee gm. I do love it! So big and size does matter


----------



## Imanaqvi1

azvaultgirl said:


> All so similar! Of the 4, I would choose the Westminster, but that's just me.
> 
> I myself can't decide which bag I should go for! All I have are an agenda, makeup pouch, and the Eva clutch, but I'm dying to get a big bag! Seems like everytime I finally narrow it down to one, they come out with more fabulousness and I just get so confused. Currently considering the rivoli...


Thank you, azvaultgirl, for the response.
I did some more research. The Westminster is quite structured and the base is quite wide.
I like softer bags.
I already have the totally MM in the Mono print. I love that bag. It is so light and soft and comfortable. I am looking for a bag with similar qualities in Damier Ebene to use during Winter and rain. I need a bag that can be zipped close and easy to reach into.
Does anyone have both Mono and Ebene in Totally MM?
Is the Totally MM in Damier Ebene equally comfortable?
I am not sure if I should get the two of the same style bags.
And that is why I am looking at Portobello GM as well.
Any other suggestions anyone please.


----------



## Imanaqvi1

Is the base on the Westminster as wide as to be uncomfortable?
Is it soft like the Totally?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Imanaqvi1 said:


> Is the base on the Westminster as wide as to be uncomfortable?
> Is it soft like the Totally?



I have the Westminster GM and I don't find the base uncomfortable at all..the Westie is one of my favorite bags..I have the mono and DE totally in MM and in my opinion the Westie is more of a structured bag than the totally..


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know if the Marais is being discontinued totally? The monogram is but I want a BB in empreinte cherry. There's not much information on this bag and I don't live close to an LV store.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Deleted.


----------



## JazzyMac

*Giggle*

Every time I see a post titled, "Help! Which Bag??", I always say it dramatically in my mind:

Hellllpppppp....me choose a bag.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hi everyone! I asked in a few other threads but so far no info. I was wondering if anyone had any info on the upcoming twist bags for fall/winter and for the upcoming cruise collections? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Imanaqvi1

Thank you so much for the great advice. I got the Westminst GM. I found an unused one on Ebay 

I need hep witj another question:
Need help deciding between Damier Ebene Eva Cluth, Favorite PM, or Favorite MM.

Thanks.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Why does structured canvas "warp" (i.e. Tighten in on itself over time near where it's joined by vachetta trimming)? Is it heat?  Or is it that there is no "movement joint" that allows for expansion and contraction without warping the canvas (sort of like in buildings where you even have tile joints).


----------



## seehe

Imanaqvi1 said:


> Thank you so much for the great advice. I got the Westminst GM. I found an unused one on Ebay
> 
> I need hep witj another question:
> Need help deciding between Damier Ebene Eva Cluth, Favorite PM, or Favorite MM.
> 
> Thanks.



Have you gone to look at any of these bags in a store? That might help you in your decision. The Favorite MM is quite a bit larger than the pm or Eva , so if you want to use it as an every day bag to hold a lot of stuff, including a wallet, it's a good choice.  On the other hand, the Eva can be used for something more dressy , and it's cuter in my opinion. It surprisingly holds quite a bit. I have the Eva in Mono and DA, but have considered getting the Favorite MM , too, for those times I want or need to carry more


----------



## viewwing

I'm so afraid I'd wan everything in the new pink ballerine color. What's a girl to do? What to choose?


----------



## casseyelsie

I LV fans! 
I don't have any LV boutique near me so I hope those of u who knows a lot of LV bags could help me.  I'm considering to buy Pochette Metis because I like bag with: 

- treated canvas for rough use
- it's not bulky, structured n boxy (not slouchy)
- many compartment 
- zipped pocket behind the bag (for my iPhone or passport) 
- comes with adjustable & detachable strap.  

But I think the Pochette Metis isn't big enough to hold all my stuff. So is there other slightly bigger LV bag that has the same criteria? 

I need a bag that can fit my insolite, iPhone 6+, medium size camera, mini iPad, 1 med cosmetic pouch, 1 mini Pochette, LV card holder, LV coin purse, 2 LV key holder, sunglasses in hard case, small water bottle, large battery bank for my phone, cles (where I put my earphone) & mini foldable umbrella. 

Does LV have such bag? [emoji15]


----------



## casseyelsie

I mean I like the Pochette Metis's boxy n structured shape! I think I didn't explain well enough up there. *sorry my English isn't good* [emoji19]


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

viewwing said:


> I'm so afraid I'd wan everything in the new pink ballerine color. What's a girl to do? What to choose?




I am feeling the same way!!


----------



## Andrea777

I love my big ole vintage Randonnee GM  My first LV. Just got her this week from Japan and authenticated by authenticate4u. Yes is 5:30am so I'm in PJs. It's not pink but I can fit the kitchen sink in her.


----------



## ayumiken

Hey guys

Happy to see LV chat thread to connect with cool fellows. What LV you wearing today?

Cheers


----------



## tinkerbask

Hi!  Quick question for anyone who can help.... Should the "A" in the date code be round or pointy on top?  I've been looking at wallets on eBay, and some are round, while others are pointy.  Just wondering which are fake! Here are a few examples:
	

		
			
		

		
	








Hmm... I just noticed that the newer ones are round.  Perhaps LV changed it during a specific year?  I appreciate your input.  Thanks!!!


----------



## lvmk

Andrea777 said:


> I love my big ole vintage Randonnee GM  My first LV. Just got her this week from Japan and authenticated by authenticate4u. Yes is 5:30am so I'm in PJs. It's not pink but I can fit the kitchen sink in her.




Congrats!


----------



## Arlene619

Hi everyone! I was wondering if one can purchase a luggage tag without owning a luggage piece? How much would it cost? DE or Vachetta version. I  want to dress up my speedy b 35  with a luggage tag. TIA. &#128522;


----------



## tinkerbask

Arlene619 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if one can purchase a luggage tag without owning a luggage piece? How much would it cost? DE or Vachetta version. I  want to dress up my speedy b 35  with a luggage tag. TIA. [emoji4]




I had the same question.  I ended up finding a preowned tag on eBay that was never used.  It should be arriving this week. I paid $49.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Now I'm wondering if I can have it heat stamped since I bought it off eBay and I don't have a luggage piece or receipt.  I bought it for my Speedy 30.


----------



## Lv frenzy

tinkerbask said:


> Hi!  Quick question for anyone who can help.... Should the "A" in the date code be round or pointy on top?  I've been looking at wallets on eBay, and some are round, while others are pointy.  Just wondering which are fake! Here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013538
> View attachment 3013539
> View attachment 3013540
> View attachment 3013541
> View attachment 3013542
> 
> 
> Hmm... I just noticed that the newer ones are round.  Perhaps LV changed it during a specific year?  I appreciate your input.  Thanks!!!



Omg I have never noticed all this fact A being pointy or round. Does that matter if u buy it from lv store you hv ur bill nd the textile tag with product tag along with ur packing. How do I authenticate my lv apart from the things I mentioned? Plzzzzz help am soo confused. I just Chk the date code and wr it is made, I just make sure it's a fresh piece and made in the same yr.


----------



## ayumiken

Hey LV lovers

enjoying my LV on shiny sunny day


----------



## LvoemyLV

Anyone know the item number for the extender that has a clip and a ring (no chain)?


----------



## tinkerbask

Lv frenzy said:


> Omg I have never noticed all this fact A being pointy or round. Does that matter if u buy it from lv store you hv ur bill nd the textile tag with product tag along with ur packing. How do I authenticate my lv apart from the things I mentioned? Plzzzzz help am soo confused. I just Chk the date code and wr it is made, I just make sure it's a fresh piece and made in the same yr.




FYI... I know the pointy A is authentic.  I had a wallet authenticated and the A was pointy.  Still don't know about the round A.


----------



## anasanfran

Barbie and her LV!! And here is the real life version also (supplied by Vogue magazine)


----------



## anasanfran

:d


----------



## peachy pink

anasanfran said:


> Barbie and her LV!! And here is the real life version also (supplied by Vogue magazine)



I lvoe that  ! 
So unfortunate that they are not for sale!


----------



## pommymommy

Hi guys!  I have a question for anyone who has an Artsy MM.  Would a crossbody strap from an Alma fit onto the rings of the Artsy without looking too awkward?  Do you think carrying it like that too often would wear away at the hardware?


----------



## Arlene619

pommymommy said:


> Hi guys!  I have a question for anyone who has an Artsy MM.  Would a crossbody strap from an Alma fit onto the rings of the Artsy without looking too awkward?  Do you think carrying it like that too often would wear away at the hardware?




Hi there, I own an artsy mm and an alma vernis bb. My bb strap is so thin and the clasp is tiny . I tried and the artsy ring is too thick for the clasp to even go through. Maybe the straps for the mm/gm would fit.


----------



## cjl0413

Hi guys! Any recommended SAs in Rome and could you please give me their contact information if you have them? Thank you very much!!


----------



## handbagahholic

Can anyone tell me if the pochette Metis can be used as a shoulder bag? Will
The strap shorten enough? Tia


----------



## Glamaqueen

tinkerbask said:


> I had the same question.  I ended up finding a preowned tag on eBay that was never used.  It should be arriving this week. I paid $49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I can have it heat stamped since I bought it off eBay and I don't have a luggage piece or receipt.  I bought it for my Speedy 30.


I've boughten a couple luggage tags for my Speedys. I don't own anything in the luggage line. Where I'm from in Alberta Canada they are $75...a bit pricy but look great! Hope that helps &#128512;


----------



## tinkerbask

Glamaqueen said:


> I've boughten a couple luggage tags for my Speedys. I don't own anything in the luggage line. Where I'm from in Alberta Canada they are $75...a bit pricy but look great! Hope that helps [emoji3]




Hi! Do you know if they will heat stamp them if they were purchased from eBay?


----------



## Glamaqueen

tinkerbask said:


> Hi! Do you know if they will heat stamp them if they were purchased from eBay?



I'm not sure. I've never purchased from eBay. You can always call the store and find out


----------



## litchi

tinkerbask said:


> Hi!  Quick question for anyone who can help.... Should the "A" in the date code be round or pointy on top?  I've been looking at wallets on eBay, and some are round, while others are pointy.  Just wondering which are fake! Here are a few examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013538
> View attachment 3013539
> View attachment 3013540
> View attachment 3013541
> View attachment 3013542
> 
> 
> Hmm... I just noticed that the newer ones are round.  Perhaps LV changed it during a specific year?  I appreciate your input.  Thanks!!!



My SLGs have the pointy A. Two are made in 2014, so that's pretty recent. Still best to get help with authentication just to be sure.


----------



## cony

Hi, I'm new to LV. Just bought the epi twist mm recently. Just wondering if LV bags have authenticity cards? I didn't get one.


----------



## litchi

tinkerbask said:


> Hi! Do you know if they will heat stamp them if they were purchased from eBay?



As long as the LV item is authentic, you can get it heat stamped. It's free, just ask. You don't have to say where you bought your tag. The only limitation is if your boutique doesn't have the equipment for heat stamping.


----------



## Arlene619

cony said:


> Hi, I'm new to LV. Just bought the epi twist mm recently. Just wondering if LV bags have authenticity cards? I didn't get one.




Hi ! Congrats on your epi twist. It's such a beautiful bag [emoji7]None of my bags came with authenticity cards, just a date code somewhere inside the bag.


----------



## tessa_13

tinkerbask said:


> Hi! Do you know if they will heat stamp them if they were purchased from eBay?




I bought mine from overseas and my local LV store heat stamped it for me. I think  as long as it is authentic.


----------



## miss_chiff

pommymommy said:


> Hi guys!  I have a question for anyone who has an Artsy MM.  Would a crossbody strap from an Alma fit onto the rings of the Artsy without looking too awkward?  Do you think carrying it like that too often would wear away at the hardware?




Hi pommymommy,
I didn't see that you got an answer so I thought I'd post a pic of the strap that I got for my Alma pm on the Artsy mm. As you can see, it doesn't fit. In the Artsy clubhouse I believe there are some tpfers that posted a vachetta strap purchased from eBay that worked for her. I believe it's the lovely "Shoppinmel" that posted it.


----------



## peachy pink

tinkerbask said:


> Hi! Do you know if they will heat stamp them if they were purchased from eBay?



Yes (as said before, as long as its authentic!). Many people get their tags not stamped right away, e. g. when they are on Keepalls! If they come in later to get it done, LV doesnt check if THEY are the ones who purchased the luggage- it might as well have been a gift, you know


----------



## tinkerbask

peachy pink said:


> Yes (as said before, as long as its authentic!). Many people get their tags not stamped right away, e. g. when they are on Keepalls! If they come in later to get it done, LV doesnt check if THEY are the ones who purchased the luggage- it might as well have been a gift, you know




I'm so happy about this!  Can't wait to get mine stamped.  Thank you!


----------



## tinkerbask

tessa_13 said:


> I bought mine from overseas and my local LV store heat stamped it for me. I think  as long as it is authentic.




Woohoo!  I had mine authenticated here on TPF.  I can't wait to take my tag in for stamping.  I just wish the store was closer.  It will be at least a 2 hour trip, but it will be worth it!


----------



## tinkerbask

litchi said:


> As long as the LV item is authentic, you can get it heat stamped. It's free, just ask. You don't have to say where you bought your tag. The only limitation is if your boutique doesn't have the equipment for heat stamping.




Thanks!  I'm pretty sure the nearest store does heat stamping.  I'll call first.  I'm so excited about this! [emoji2]


----------



## tinkerbask

litchi said:


> My SLGs have the pointy A. Two are made in 2014, so that's pretty recent. Still best to get help with authentication just to be sure.




Ok, good to know!  I think I'll stay away from the rounded A.  I appreciate the input! [emoji4]


----------



## cony

Arlene619 said:


> Hi ! Congrats on your epi twist. It's such a beautiful bag [emoji7]None of my bags came with authenticity cards, just a date code somewhere inside the bag.


Cool. Relieved to hear that. Thank you!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi all LV fans. I have been looking at some discontinued LV on website and found bags I like. I'm wondering if I still need to authenticate those bags if they are from Malleries/Fashionpile or some other well known online Preloved stores?  Please advise me as I've never buy bags online. Thanks a lot! [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## lvmk

casseyelsie said:


> Hi all LV fans. I have been looking at some discontinued LV on website and found bags I like. I'm wondering if I still need to authenticate those bags if they are from Malleries/Fashionpile or some other well known online Preloved stores?  Please advise me as I've never buy bags online. Thanks a lot! [emoji259][emoji259]




You can have them authenticated on here for free. I don't but you can if you'd like.


----------



## casseyelsie

lvmk said:


> You can have them authenticated on here for free. I don't but you can if you'd like.




I see, perhaps I will just buy too. Hehe [emoji16]


----------



## Saraja

Has anyone with DE bags ever noticed the lining staining items you carry in your bags? 

I just got the Bloomie and after about 4 hours I noticed my cream wallet had pink stains around the corners. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Arlene619

Saraja said:


> Has anyone with DE bags ever noticed the lining staining items you carry in your bags?
> 
> I just got the Bloomie and after about 4 hours I noticed my cream wallet had pink stains around the corners.
> 
> Is this normal?



I'm sorry that happened to you . I own a speedy de and I haven't had any issues with that. I put my white cles inside along with all my other things and I haven't experienced any color transfer.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone. I've made my appointment to a Preloved store to check out a Palermo GM that I reserved. 

I would like to hear opinion on the price. USD1000. Is that reasonable price? The bag's condition (from photo) looks ok to me. Please advise. TIA [emoji8]


----------



## frzsri

Saraja said:


> Has anyone with DE bags ever noticed the lining staining items you carry in your bags?
> 
> I just got the Bloomie and after about 4 hours I noticed my cream wallet had pink stains around the corners.
> 
> Is this normal?




For me, it was the other way round. My purse organiser which was black, transferred its color to my DE red lining. Felt like crying when I saw it[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## jellyv

casseyelsie said:


> I'm wondering if I still need to authenticate those bags if they are from Malleries/Fashionpile or some other well known online Preloved stores?



Yes, definitely.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Has anyone seen the Retiro zippy? Thoughts?


----------



## tinkerbask

litchi said:


> As long as the LV item is authentic, you can get it heat stamped. It's free, just ask. You don't have to say where you bought your tag. The only limitation is if your boutique doesn't have the equipment for heat stamping.




Thank you... They did it, and it only took a few minutes.  YAY!


----------



## casseyelsie

tinkerbask said:


> Thank you... They did it, and it only took a few minutes.  YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033526




Happy for u.  Btw, have same initial!  [emoji8]


----------



## litchi

tinkerbask said:


> Thank you... They did it, and it only took a few minutes.  YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033526



Looks great, tinkerbask, nice and centered.


----------



## Anishah

Wendy.C said:


> LV Alma BB


Hi Wendy C,

Thanks for your vote. I have purchase an Alma BB and loving it


----------



## Anishah

litchi said:


> Hi! I've considered Fendi purses -and they're beautiful- but to me, a decision to purchase comes down to the bag's weight. I find some of Fendi bags heavy even when empty. Sharing that concern of mine if bag's weight is also a consideration for you. How about trying them both out at the boutiques?  Happy shopping!


Hi Litchi,

Thanks for your feedback. I definitely need a light handbag.
I have bought an Alma BB and loving it


----------



## Wendy.C

Anishah said:


> Hi Wendy C,
> 
> Thanks for your vote. I have purchase an Alma BB and loving it


You're most welcome and congrats on your new purchase


----------



## LvoemyLV

I am so confused [emoji12]. I am going this weekend to buy a bag. Problem is it will be the last bag I buy for a long time. Putting myself on a long ban due to a big vacation (yay!). So I was trying to decide on a speedy b or neverfull mon mono, rose ballerine neverfull, or mono totally mm. I have 3 neverfulls and 2 speedy bs already. I feel like the totally is a different style from what I have and might be better than a mon mono for everyday use. I have two kids, 4 and almost 2. I want something I can use years down the road. I know mon mono is unique, but I do like the classic simple mono... Ugh decisions! Sorry just need to post and ask for any help (hubby says they all are the same to him lol)


----------



## Kyokei

LvoemyLV said:


> I am so confused [emoji12]. I am going this weekend to buy a bag. Problem is it will be the last bag I buy for a long time. Putting myself on a long ban due to a big vacation (yay!). So I was trying to decide on a speedy b or neverfull mon mono, rose ballerine neverfull, or mono totally mm. I have 3 neverfulls and 2 speedy bs already. I feel like the totally is a different style from what I have and might be better than a mon mono for everyday use. I have two kids, 4 and almost 2. I want something I can use years down the road. I know mon mono is unique, but I do like the classic simple mono... Ugh decisions! Sorry just need to post and ask for any help (hubby says they all are the same to him lol)



I'd go for the mono Totally since you already have three NFs and two Speedy Bs. It'll be a nice way to switch it up, plus the Totally has a top zipper.


----------



## Welovechristina

I won a LV totally on ebay that comes with a LV LDS document.  It looks like a receipt but doesn't have sales tax or payment info.  Is that as good as a receipt?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Kyokei said:


> I'd go for the mono Totally since you already have three NFs and two Speedy Bs. It'll be a nice way to switch it up, plus the Totally has a top zipper.




Thanks for your thoughts... I'm thinking that's what I'll go with. I passed it up for the speedy b 35 last year and the Metis hobo this year and still want it lol.


----------



## PurseUOut

I'm contemplating a new speedy b 30 from a seller...Does anyone know if you buy a bag preloved (2 months old) if the year warranty is still valid if something were to go wrong with it? Would you have to know the seller's full name?


----------



## casseyelsie

I have never buy online because I'm just too scared and I prefer to see/feel the bag b4 I buy. Vintage LV on Instagram has been tempting me so much though. But I understand I can't get Instagram bags authenticated here. 

So I have been looking at preloved LV bags from a few consignment shop in my country.  The problem is I can't get those bags authenticated, or could I? What is your advise on this.


----------



## feedat1975

I am discovering the joy of LV.  My husband should be afraid, be very afraid!  I didn't know much about LV until just recently.  It occurred to me this evening that my husband pointed out a white multicolor wallet to me (don't know which style, but it would hold a checkbook) at Seattle's Fashion Runway the last time we were in Seattle (March).  I looked it over, and I am pretty sure it was real.  I saw the date code, didn't know what it meant at the time.  It was soft and smooth, not plasticky.  My husband encouraged me to buy it, IT WAS $40!!!  But I told him it wasn't my thing, I don't spend THAT on a wallet!  I know that sounds crazy cheap for authentic, but this is the same store where I scored my $400 very authentic Coach bag for $20, so...  WTH WAS I THINKING?!  Stupid, stupid, stupid...


----------



## litchi

Anishah said:


> Hi Litchi,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. I definitely need a light handbag.
> I have bought an Alma BB and loving it



Congrats on your Alma BB, Anishah!  Enjoy!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ugh, nothing on the US LV website is working. I spotted a vernis noir magnetique zippy and clicked on it (and clicked every other product I could) but it led me to an error page so I guess they're updating the product pages. I'm annoyed but excited. 

Edit: Most product links are working now but the website itself is still out of sorts. Rose ballerine is everywhere! Still can't get through the noir magnetique page though.


----------



## ajr1516

OneMoreDay said:


> Ugh, nothing on the US LV website is working. I spotted a vernis noir magnetique zippy and clicked on it (and clicked every other product I could) but it led me to an error page so I guess they're updating the product pages. I'm annoyed but excited.
> 
> Edit: Most product links are working now but the website itself is still out of sorts. Rose ballerine is everywhere! Still can't get through the noir magnetique page though.




Same here having issues. Items seem to be double listed. One with the correct price, one with a lower price. If you click the lower price you get the error.


----------



## loveleen

Can anybody plz help me out decide which bag to buy , this gonna be my first lv bag and I really wanna go for mon monogram as I like the way that its personalized ... But I m scared for vachetta as I want a bag for everyday use ... Thank u in adv


----------



## pjhm

I am hard on my bags and don't think vachetta is that big a deal. I've gotten water spots on it as well as a lipstick smudge and they all disappeared. Just treat it if you are worried about it and really long for monogram by using one of the recommended methods on these threads. I like the Patina Champ, for example.


----------



## casseyelsie

pjhm said:


> I am hard on my bags and don't think vachetta is that big a deal. I've gotten water spots on it as well as a lipstick smudge and they all disappeared. Just treat it if you are worried about it and really long for monogram by using one of the recommended methods on these threads. I like the Patina Champ, for example.




I never baby my LV either. In fact I love patina look on Vachetta. I wish I could buy LV Limited Edition Anniversary All Vachetta range Speedy or Alma. Here are pics I copied from another thread.


----------



## missangelyka

Hello everyone! I hope this isn't too long or detailed. I have been studying hard for the past couple of years, pursuing a masters degree and trying to finally get myself to apply to medical school. I have being doing all of this while being chronically ill.  I have been adding items to an "accomplishment wishlist" on pinterest which I look at sometimes as motivation to study when I get too tired.  

So this is what I have been trying to decide: What should get myself after each accomplishment?  I will hopefully be taking the MCAT next month thus, I have planned the Hoxton as my "MCAT bag" if I do well enough when scores come back.  I should graduate in May with my degree so I am looking into the Estrela NM in Nior as my "MS bag".  I will include smaller items for getting interviews and good grades during the next year. Getting accepted into medical school is a whole major "gift" that I will figure out later but, should include a vacation.  I am wondering if I should just skip the Hoxton and wait until next year to just get something(s) in May.  Or should I just keep the Estrela as my "Med school bag"?
I don't have tons of money around as I am a student that has just been saving up.  Thanks!


----------



## missangelyka

loveleen said:


> View attachment 3040554
> View attachment 3040555
> 
> Can anybody plz help me out decide which bag to buy , this gonna be my first lv bag and I really wanna go for mon monogram as I like the way that its personalized ... But I m scared for vachetta as I want a bag for everyday use ... Thank u in adv


What is the name of the 3rd bag?  I like it, it's different.


----------



## Wendy.C

LvoemyLV said:


> I am so confused [emoji12]. I am going this weekend to buy a bag. Problem is it will be the last bag I buy for a long time. Putting myself on a long ban due to a big vacation (yay!). So I was trying to decide on a speedy b or neverfull mon mono, rose ballerine neverfull, or mono totally mm. I have 3 neverfulls and 2 speedy bs already. I feel like the totally is a different style from what I have and might be better than a mon mono for everyday use. I have two kids, 4 and almost 2. I want something I can use years down the road. I know mon mono is unique, but I do like the classic simple mono... Ugh decisions! Sorry just need to post and ask for any help (hubby says they all are the same to him lol)


Totally, since you do not have one yet. It's good as baby/kid bag. My SIL used as one too


----------



## Wendy.C

casseyelsie said:


> I never baby my LV either. In fact I love patina look on Vachetta. I wish I could buy LV Limited Edition Anniversary All Vachetta range Speedy or Alma. Here are pics I copied from another thread.
> View attachment 3040577
> View attachment 3040578
> View attachment 3040579


The hue looks vintage


----------



## loveleen

missangelyka said:


> What is the name of the 3rd bag?  I like it, it's different.




Its louis vuitton siena mm just launched this month


----------



## LovestheLouis

Anyone else notice that they are getting allot more emails from LV about stuff? Like I'm missing getting the actual invites and brochures, like I used to get a good few invites to store events now just emails and I'm not all that good at checking emails, is this in my head?


----------



## Classy_Sam

Yay! I just received my first handwritten birthday card from my SA! 

I feel special now lol


----------



## LovestheLouis

Classy_Sam said:


> Yay! I just received my first handwritten birthday card from my SA!
> 
> I feel special now lol




Show off [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Classy_Sam

LovestheLouis said:


> Show off [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Hahaha [emoji23]


----------



## bykaraanne

Hey peeps!! I've been really struggling with getting a new bag, especially an LV, because I just can't get over paying that much for canvas... But I do like a bag that handles rough use. My previous two were the Givenchy Pandora in grey and the Pashli in black -- the former hard to maintain but slouchy which I love; the latter structured and easy but sooo heavy. 

Looking at the Speedy 30 Empreinte WHICH IS GORGEOUS vs the YSL Monogram Cabas 

And the Neverfull MM Damier Azur above everything -- is it a great everyday?? I am hard on my bags and utility above all else. But sometimes the Neverfull seems so overdone and like everyone has one!! 

Also smitten with the Babylone Mahina and the Bastille Empreinte. HELP!! I am so new to the LV sphere.


----------



## Wendy.C

bykaraanne said:


> Hey peeps!! I've been really struggling with getting a new bag, especially an LV, because I just can't get over paying that much for canvas... But I do like a bag that handles rough use. My previous two were the Givenchy Pandora in grey and the Pashli in black -- the former hard to maintain but slouchy which I love; the latter structured and easy but sooo heavy.
> 
> Looking at the Speedy 30 Empreinte WHICH IS GORGEOUS vs the YSL Monogram Cabas
> 
> And the Neverfull MM Damier Azur above everything -- is it a great everyday?? I am hard on my bags and utility above all else. But sometimes the Neverfull seems so overdone and like everyone has one!!
> 
> Also smitten with the Babylone Mahina and the Bastille Empreinte. HELP!! I am so new to the LV sphere.


I guess those who have LV will have a Neverfull  I find it great as everyday bag and you'll find it really is 'Neverfull'


----------



## OneMoreDay

loveleen said:


> View attachment 3040554
> View attachment 3040555
> 
> Can anybody plz help me out decide which bag to buy , this gonna be my first lv bag and I really wanna go for mon monogram as I like the way that its personalized ... But I m scared for vachetta as I want a bag for everyday use ... Thank u in adv



These are rather different bags. The Speedy is more common (with good reason as it's a classic) but in Mon Monogram, you'll have a personalised Speedy. Where I live, I haven't seen any Mon Monogram pieces carried by anyone with an LV.

I think it also depends on which bag will meet your needs better. Try it out in the store and weigh your options. Which suits your style better? Do you need to carry larger sized items like documents or tablets? Etc, etc.


----------



## OneMoreDay

bykaraanne said:


> Hey peeps!! I've been really struggling with getting a new bag, especially an LV, because I just can't get over paying that much for canvas... But I do like a bag that handles rough use. My previous two were the Givenchy Pandora in grey and the Pashli in black -- the former hard to maintain but slouchy which I love; the latter structured and easy but sooo heavy.
> 
> Looking at the Speedy 30 Empreinte WHICH IS GORGEOUS vs the YSL Monogram Cabas
> 
> And the Neverfull MM Damier Azur above everything -- is it a great everyday?? I am hard on my bags and utility above all else. But sometimes the Neverfull seems so overdone and like everyone has one!!
> 
> Also smitten with the Babylone Mahina and the Bastille Empreinte. HELP!! I am so new to the LV sphere.



Welcome to the world of LV!

I wouldn't be so scared of paying that much for canvas. Yes, it's not leather. But leather is harder to care for if you don't have the patience or time. It will cost money to buy leathercare products or to send it for a bag spa, etc. And sometimes, accidents happen and rescue methods are in vain and hearts are broken. So we have to re-examine that particular notion about the cost of canvas vs leather.

There seems to be less issues with Damier Azur than there are Damier Ebene i.e. Problems with the straps (but don't quote me on that. I just did a quick google search with purseforum threads). Only real problems I've seen are colour transfer from dark jeans/clothing and quite a number of people dislike when the patina turns darker on the Azur's vachetta. Anyone else with Azur care to chime in?

The Neverfull is popular for a reason. But if you feel that maybe it's too popular, there's always the Mon Monogram option. That way, the bag is personalised.

I've read the Bastille Empreinte is rather light. You can read more at the Empreinte Bastille club thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-empreinte-bastille-club-890677.html

And here's reveal and review on the Babylone in Mahina: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/reveal-and-review-of-the-mahina-babylone-pm-893877.html

Visit the store. Get a feel for each bag (the selection you've listed are all very different). Read up on each bag and their respective leathers. I know this sounds like a lot of work but these bags do cost a lot of money.

Again, welcome to LV (and the slippery slope)!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hi. Anyone have list of paid authenticator who specialized in LV? Thank you in advance.


----------



## bykaraanne

OneMoreDay said:


> Welcome to the world of LV!
> 
> I wouldn't be so scared of paying that much for canvas. Yes, it's not leather. But leather is harder to care for if you don't have the patience or time. It will cost money to buy leathercare products or to send it for a bag spa, etc. And sometimes, accidents happen and rescue methods are in vain and hearts are broken. So we have to re-examine that particular notion about the cost of canvas vs leather.
> 
> There seems to be less issues with Damier Azur than there are Damier Ebene i.e. Problems with the straps (but don't quote me on that. I just did a quick google search with purseforum threads). Only real problems I've seen are colour transfer from dark jeans/clothing and quite a number of people dislike when the patina turns darker on the Azur's vachetta. Anyone else with Azur care to chime in?
> 
> The Neverfull is popular for a reason. But if you feel that maybe it's too popular, there's always the Mon Monogram option. That way, the bag is personalised.
> 
> I've read the Bastille Empreinte is rather light. You can read more at the Empreinte Bastille club thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-empreinte-bastille-club-890677.html
> 
> And here's reveal and review on the Babylone in Mahina: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/reveal-and-review-of-the-mahina-babylone-pm-893877.html
> 
> Visit the store. Get a feel for each bag (the selection you've listed are all very different). Read up on each bag and their respective leathers. I know this sounds like a lot of work but these bags do cost a lot of money.
> 
> Again, welcome to LV (and the slippery slope)!



I KNOW! Thanks for the detailed help! I'm more confused than EVER after days of considering everything. 

Now I'm thinking between a Neverfull MM and Chanel GST until 2016, when I will get the Bastille Empreinte -- that one's a keeper.


----------



## OneMoreDay

bykaraanne said:


> I KNOW! Thanks for the detailed help! I'm more confused than EVER after days of considering everything.
> 
> Now I'm thinking between a Neverfull MM and Chanel GST until 2016, when I will get the Bastille Empreinte -- that one's a keeper.



I might get pelted with empty Vuitton boxes for this, but I'd go for the GST.  It won't as be as tough and resilient a bag as the Neverfull, but the GST would hold its value better (even with the higher price point and especially since its exit of the American market). And I don't see as many GSTs as I do Neverfulls where I live. Strangely enough I've been seeing Birkins on a number of occasions recently. But I'm no expert in authenticity. 

There's two GSTs (one dark grey shw, the other black ghw. Both caviar) on Portero.com that still have the protective blue stickers on the hardware. 

You can always go for a Neverfull later on as it will never go out of production or become limited like the GST for the American market.

What colour Bastille and GST are you looking at?


----------



## forever.elise

To the girl considering a DA vs. DE print, the DA canvas is like a sponge and absorbs anything it brushes up on! If you wear jeans, your bag might turn blue. It's not a death sentence, though- just use a scent-less "Mr. Clean Magic Eraser" on the canvas (after you run the sponge under water) and it will immediately remove the stains. Just don't use this on the leather or hardware!!!


----------



## Saraja

loveleen said:


> View attachment 3040554
> View attachment 3040555
> 
> Can anybody plz help me out decide which bag to buy , this gonna be my first lv bag and I really wanna go for mon monogram as I like the way that its personalized ... But I m scared for vachetta as I want a bag for everyday use ... Thank u in adv




Both are great. I would say do the Mon Mono. It's so unique and you'll love the Speedy! It's a perfect First piece and I love the look once they patina. I still use my first LV quite a bit (which was a Mono Speedy 30)


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> I have never buy online because I'm just too scared and I prefer to see/feel the bag b4 I buy. Vintage LV on Instagram has been tempting me so much though. But I understand I can't get Instagram bags authenticated here.
> 
> So I have been looking at preloved LV bags from a few consignment shop in my country.  The problem is I can't get those bags authenticated, or could I? What is your advise on this.




Bumped to get response. 

Anyone bought from whatgiesaroundcomesaround? Can we get lovely authenticator here to help if buying from this reseller? 

And please advise me with who to contact for paid service to authenticate bags sold in Etsy. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hi. I'm looking for preloved LV Hobo bag. What do you ladies think is the most suitable for traveling with my big SLG plus other stuff I have to carry with me? I like hobo look so much. Thank you for all incoming suggestions.


----------



## _purseaddict_

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi. I'm looking for preloved LV Hobo bag. What do you ladies think is the most suitable for traveling with my big SLG plus other stuff I have to carry with me? I like hobo look so much. Thank you for all incoming suggestions.




Sorry. I mean SLR camera!  Thank you.


----------



## bykaraanne

OneMoreDay said:


> I might get pelted with empty Vuitton boxes for this, but I'd go for the GST.  It won't as be as tough and resilient a bag as the Neverfull, but the GST would hold its value better (even with the higher price point and especially since its exit of the American market). And I don't see as many GSTs as I do Neverfulls where I live. Strangely enough I've been seeing Birkins on a number of occasions recently. But I'm no expert in authenticity.
> 
> There's two GSTs (one dark grey shw, the other black ghw. Both caviar) on Portero.com that still have the protective blue stickers on the hardware.
> 
> You can always go for a Neverfull later on as it will never go out of production or become limited like the GST for the American market.
> 
> What colour Bastille and GST are you looking at?



Black Bastille and GST.
I found one locally ( SG) that's definitely authentic.. About 3.3k sing, and SGD is about 1.3 to 1USD. Thought it was a pretty good deal. No blue stickers, but no visible signs of wear. 

I'm thinking if I don't like it I could always sell it at no loss and get the Neverfull? I think my prob is I haven't fallen in love with the GST. But a lot of times it takes time to grow on me... Like my pandora in grey.


----------



## OneMoreDay

bykaraanne said:


> Black Bastille and GST.
> I found one locally ( SG) that's definitely authentic.. About 3.3k sing, and SGD is about 1.3 to 1USD. Thought it was a pretty good deal. No blue stickers, but no visible signs of wear.
> 
> I'm thinking if I don't like it I could always sell it at no loss and get the Neverfull? I think my prob is I haven't fallen in love with the GST. But a lot of times it takes time to grow on me... Like my pandora in grey.



Hello from Malaysia! 

You could do that. I would too. If I had the extra funds, of course.

For me, I know what I want with Chanel. It's Vuitton with the multitude of choices that spins my head.


----------



## viewwing

Ohhh. gawd someone help me! Epi alma bb or cluny bb in rose ballerine? I got 2 alma bb already one in EE and one in Vernis. But I love both and use them often. It works for me... So to buy another one that works or try something new and risk not liking it as much?


----------



## bykaraanne

OneMoreDay said:


> Hello from Malaysia!
> 
> You could do that. I would too. If I had the extra funds, of course.
> 
> For me, I know what I want with Chanel. It's Vuitton with the multitude of choices that spins my head.



I think I know too.
Decided with the NF DA and will get the Chanel Jumbo Flap another time for an evening bag of sorts.

Hahaha didn't love the GST enough to splash for it!


----------



## casseyelsie

OneMoreDay said:


> Hello from Malaysia!
> 
> 
> 
> You could do that. I would too. If I had the extra funds, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I know what I want with Chanel. It's Vuitton with the multitude of choices that spins my head.




Another Msian here. Hihihi!!


----------



## casseyelsie

viewwing said:


> Ohhh. gawd someone help me! Epi alma bb or cluny bb in rose ballerine? I got 2 alma bb already one in EE and one in Vernis. But I love both and use them often. It works for me... So to buy another one that works or try something new and risk not liking it as much?




Hmm that's tough question. I have 2 Alma too and would love a 3rd Alma. But I know I wouldn't or shouldn't get a third Alma unless I don't have anything else on my wish list. As it is...my wish list is already very long, with bags from different designers. So a 3rd alma might never come my way...[emoji22]


----------



## Lvlover21994

Can anyone please tell me how much will the neverfull gm cost me at the heathrow airport


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF - just signed up today! I loved looking at your gorgeous LV collection! I also am a collector but might not have as many as you guys! Anyway, I have yet to show them but glad to be here! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF - just signed up today! I loved looking at your gorgeous LV collection! I also am a collector but might not have as many as you guys! Anyway, I have yet to show them but glad to be here! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Hello Pinkiemom. Welcome to TPF n LV chat room [emoji3]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF - just signed up today! I loved looking at your gorgeous LV collection! I also am a collector but might not have as many as you guys! Anyway, I have yet to show them but glad to be here! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Welcome friend!


----------



## bykaraanne

Hey guys!! I don't have enough resources for the authentication thread, but if someone could quickly look at this to see if it's authentic? 

I think I bought my Petit Noe (Kenyan Fawn) preloved at a bit more expensive than it should be  so I might be looking at preloved for Neverfull...since I do still want a speedy.

If anyone could do a quick look that'd be great!

http://carousell.com/p/22064223/
LMK if u can't see the link... Shouldn't be private!! Xx


----------



## jellyv

bykaraanne said:


> Hey guys!! I don't have enough resources for the authentication thread, but if someone could quickly look at this to see if it's authentic?
> 
> I think I bought my Petit Noe (Kenyan Fawn) preloved at a bit more expensive than it should be  so I might be looking at Xx




You'll have to use a paid authentication service. Google to find one. The authentication thread at TPF has specific rules, and if you don't qualify there, that's it for authentication here. Good luck.


----------



## bykaraanne

jellyv said:


> You'll have to use a paid authentication service. Google to find one. The authentication thread at TPF has specific rules, and if you don't qualify there, that's it for authentication here. Good luck.




Thanks!


----------



## Wendy.C

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF - just signed up today! I loved looking at your gorgeous LV collection! I also am a collector but might not have as many as you guys! Anyway, I have yet to show them but glad to be here! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Welcome on board :welcome2:


----------



## Pinkiemom

Thanks for welcoming me! [emoji4]


----------



## BagLady14

Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to TPF - just signed up today! I loved looking at your gorgeous LV collection! I also am a collector but might not have as many as you guys! Anyway, I have yet to show them but glad to be here! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Hey Pinkie.  Welcome to the club!  I'd love to see your bag pictures.  Don't be shy.  What's your most recent acquisition?


----------



## Arlene619

What do you guys think of the Pallas shopper? It looks similar in a way to the Chanel GST. I think it's a beautiful design, but I wish they made an all leather one as well.


----------



## PoppyBlue

Hi everyone, not long joined and thought I would say Hi [emoji16]


----------



## Buckeyemommy

PoppyBlue said:


> Hi everyone, not long joined and thought I would say Hi [emoji16]




Hi and welcome![emoji3]


----------



## Shoreluv

Arlene619 said:


> What do you guys think of the Pallas shopper? It looks similar in a way to the Chanel GST. I think it's a beautiful design, but I wish they made an all leather one as well.


I think it is gorgeous.   Just watched. Youtube video by minks4all where she unboxed this in the noir.


----------



## Arlene619

Shoreluv said:


> I think it is gorgeous.   Just watched. Youtube video by minks4all where she unboxed this in the noir.



Really? I'm going to check that out, thanks &#128522;


----------



## pjhm

Arlene619 said:


> What do you guys think of the Pallas shopper? It looks similar in a way to the Chanel GST. I think it's a beautiful design, but I wish they made an all leather one as well.




I think it is lovely, I just don't like the fact that the top doesn't have a full zipper even though there is one inside-Otherwise its a beauty in my book.


----------



## PoppyBlue

Arlene619 said:


> What do you guys think of the Pallas shopper? It looks similar in a way to the Chanel GST. I think it's a beautiful design, but I wish they made an all leather one as well.




I really like it [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## viewwing

Someone help me... Pallas bb in black mono or empreinte Montaigne bb in noir?


----------



## bykaraanne

Dilemma here too:
4-key in Mono or 6 key in DE?

I own a Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn + a Neverfull DA, which would go prettier? I am also looking for a pochette for my Neverfull. BAH. I can't stop buying LV ever since I fell into the hole last week!!


----------



## bykaraanne

viewwing said:


> Someone help me... Pallas bb in black mono or empreinte Montaigne bb in noir?



Empreinte is my absolute fav so I'm biased


----------



## Pinkiemom

casseyelsie said:


> Hello Pinkiemom. Welcome to TPF n LV chat room [emoji3]



Thanks!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pinkiemom

Leo the Lion said:


> Welcome friend!



Thanks Leo the Lion!


----------



## Pinkiemom

Wendy.C said:


> Welcome on board :welcome2:



Thanks Wendy.C!


----------



## Pinkiemom

BagLady14 said:


> Hey Pinkie.  Welcome to the club!  I'd love to see your bag pictures.  Don't be shy.  What's your most recent acquisition?



Hello BagLady14! Thanks for the message! I tried posting some pictures but the apps won't let me. &#128532; I'm using an iPhone app. I'm still learning how to use it but for some reason posting photos have been a fail. Anyway, I recently purchased an empriente Speedy B and I so wanted to showcase that beauty! I will try to fix this uploading issue asap! Btw, what's your recent purchase and how many do you have now? &#128515;


----------



## Andrea777

I've seen it all...my local food store (shoprite) selling in little corner Jewerly store bad replica bags. How are the police not stopping this. I touched the fake trivoli and almost cut my hand on how hard the monogram canvas was. And  Fake MK what is point?


----------



## TraGiv

Arlene619 said:


> What do you guys think of the Pallas shopper? It looks similar in a way to the Chanel GST. I think it's a beautiful design, but I wish they made an all leather one as well.




I really like it! I think it is gorgeous!


----------



## bykaraanne

Hey guys -
I only managed find the LMB delicate range in my country, and also the handle cream.

Will the LMB delicate work on vachetta before using the handle cream?

Or would Apple brand work better? I've heard that the Apple ones could be too abrasive? 

Thank you! Also looking to maintain my Epi Noe...


----------



## zzzdarren

Gorgeous in pink @Milan


----------



## fyn72

zzzdarren said:


> View attachment 3052524
> 
> Gorgeous in pink @Milan




GORGEOUS [emoji7]


----------



## SkeeWee1908

zzzdarren said:


> View attachment 3052524
> 
> Gorgeous in pink @Milan




[emoji7] LVoe the color!!!!


----------



## jpezmom

viewwing said:


> Someone help me... Pallas bb in black mono or empreinte Montaigne bb in noir?


The Montaigne BB in empreinte is luxurious and gorgeous so I would choose that one over the Pallas BB in Noir.  (Note that I have the Pallas BB in Cerise and love the pop of color which I think works well with the smaller bags.)


----------



## viewwing

jpezmom said:


> The Montaigne BB in empreinte is luxurious and gorgeous so I would choose that one over the Pallas BB in Noir.  (Note that I have the Pallas BB in Cerise and love the pop of color which I think works well with the smaller bags.)



I can see how a pop of color on a small bag would be gorgeous. I fell in love with the tanned handle on the pallas bb in noir. I also have other small bags that give me the pop color I need when I want that look. So considering the above, do you think I should get the montaigne bb?  I do think the montaigne bb is luxurious.. but i wonder if it's practical? hmm... what do you think? 
 thanks for your input.


----------



## tinkerbask

Happy 4th of July my friends! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji631]


----------



## Arlene619

Happy 4th of July everyone!
Have any of you seen the new nano bags?! 
Does anyone know if these are limited edition? My hubby told me he will get me one for my bday in September. I'm dying for the nano w... but 1720usd is a steep price for a tiny bag.. but then again, I'm not able to afford the regular sized one.


----------



## Wendy.C

Arlene619 said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!
> Have any of you seen the new nano bags?!
> Does anyone know if these are limited edition? My hubby told me he will get me one for my bday in September. I'm dying for the nano w... but 1720usd is a steep price for a tiny bag.. but then again, I'm not able to afford the regular sized one.



Wah!!! Congrats!!! You so lucky to hv such lovely hubby.


----------



## Arlene619

Wendy.C said:


> Wah!!! Congrats!!! You so lucky to hv such lovely hubby.



I Know but I have to wait till September.. I can probably convince him to just get my present early &#128521;


----------



## Wendy.C

Arlene619 said:


> I Know but I have to wait till September.. I can probably convince him to just get my present early &#128521;



Lol, yea sure and maybe get another one when September comes


----------



## Arlene619

Wendy.C said:


> Lol, yea sure and maybe get another one when September comes



Lol. If only... &#128540;


----------



## jpezmom

viewwing said:


> I can see how a pop of color on a small bag would be gorgeous. I fell in love with the tanned handle on the pallas bb in noir. I also have other small bags that give me the pop color I need when I want that look. So considering the above, do you think I should get the montaigne bb?  I do think the montaigne bb is luxurious.. but i wonder if it's practical? hmm... what do you think?
> thanks for your input.


If you don't have empreinte, go for the Montaigne!  Make sure it will fit all your essentials. I haven't sen the Montaigne BB in a while but love the empreinte leather.


----------



## Lv frenzy

Guys I have a doubt, I had ordered from a different store something not from my usual one for St Germain they are asking for deposit. I never gave any deposit till now for any thing I ordered previously . What if they bring a piece with scratches, then might have to wait again after paying deposit wich I don't prefer. Plzzzzz help! &#128536; TIA


----------



## Arlene619

Lv frenzy said:


> Guys I have a doubt, I had ordered from a different store something not from my usual one for St Germain they are asking for deposit. I never gave any deposit till now for any thing I ordered previously . What if they bring a piece with scratches, then might have to wait again after paying deposit wich I don't prefer. Plzzzzz help! [emoji8] TIA




How exciting !What did you order?I've never ordered from a different store before, but if the piece arrives to you scratched up.. I would return/exchange it. I wouldn't mind waiting because I think it's worse owning a piece that's scratched up upon purchase. Don't think the worst, it will be beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## Lv frenzy

Arlene619 said:


> How exciting !What did you order?I've never ordered from a different store before, but if the piece arrives to you scratched up.. I would return/exchange it. I wouldn't mind waiting because I think it's worse owning a piece that's scratched up upon purchase. Don't think the worst, it will be beautiful! [emoji4]



Bt They are asking me half amount as advance, it never occurred to me before that I had to pay advance. I ordered for a st Germain noir in pm. &#9786;


----------



## Andrea777

Arlene619 said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone!
> Have any of you seen the new nano bags?!
> Does anyone know if these are limited edition? My hubby told me he will get me one for my bday in September. I'm dying for the nano w... but 1720usd is a steep price for a tiny bag.. but then again, I'm not able to afford the regular sized one.



Everyone of my good bags is worth more than I have in my checking account.


----------



## BagLady14

Andrea777 said:


> Everyone of my good bags is worth more than I have in my checking account.



Are you a professional soccer player?


----------



## Andrea777

Upper Middle class mom with really cool bags my husband lets me have


----------



## LvoemyLV

Andrea777 said:


> Upper Middle class mom with really cool bags my husband lets me have




Love this!! Me too!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello ladies and gentlemen.  I am planning to buy my very first LV bag from preloved market but I cannot decide between this two models.

Viva cite GM or Hudson GM.

If any of you have both or either one of this model, could you please share with me pro and cons? Modeling photos would be awesome. All feedback will be very much appreciated. Thank you so much. Hope to hear opinions or review soon.


----------



## Andrea777

LvoemyLV said:


> Love this!! Me too!



He knows they aren't coach but I don't think he really knows the entirety of the collection. 2 lv, 2 bal, 2 chanel, 2 MJ and mulberry. That's the big boys. Still have the diesel, fiore and bcbg I still can't part with. I love my leathers.


----------



## Andrea777

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen.  I am planning to buy my very first LV bag from preloved market but I cannot decide between this two models.
> 
> Viva cite GM or Hudson GM.
> 
> If any of you have both or either one of this model, could you please share with me pro and cons? Modeling photos would be awesome. All feedback will be very much appreciated. Thank you so much. Hope to hear opinions or review soon.



If you want a little bling then the hudson with the buckles and you want to be more understated viva. I like crossbody best so I have more options


----------



## _purseaddict_

Andrea777 said:


> If you want a little bling then the hudson with the buckles and you want to be more understated viva. I like crossbody best so I have more options




Good point!  Okay I decided not to have bling, so now I would love to get another opinion. 

Multipli Cite or Viva Cite? Both are very similar except for handles position and a bit of difference in size.  Please help me decide [emoji16]


----------



## Andrea777

_purseaddict_ said:


> Good point!  Okay I decided not to have bling, so now I would love to get another opinion.
> 
> Multipli Cite or Viva Cite? Both are very similar except for handles position and a bit of difference in size.  Please help me decide [emoji16]



The viva looks like easier to wear and more comfortable on shoulder if everyday bag and you carry a lot like me. Multipli is nice but would need to carry more in hand because would be award shoulder strap not long enough.


----------



## casseyelsie

Yesterday I lose in my bid for Saumur 35. Sad and still trying to get over it. The bag has been authenticated here. I feel bad for efforts of Authenticator's and their time n yet I lose!


----------



## Leo the Lion

casseyelsie said:


> Yesterday I lose in my bid for Saumur 35. Sad and still trying to get over it. The bag has been authenticated here. I feel bad for efforts of Authenticator's and their time n yet I lose!




Oh no, that is very disappointing. I bet you'll find another one so keep looking.


----------



## casseyelsie

Leo the Lion said:


> Oh no, that is very disappointing. I bet you'll find another one so keep looking.




Thanks Leo. I'm very very new in eBay. I think I need to google tips on how to do efficient bidding!  I lose at the last second. Just not fast enough [emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## uhpharm01

casseyelsie said:


> Yesterday I lose in my bid for Saumur 35. Sad and still trying to get over it. The bag has been authenticated here. I feel bad for efforts of Authenticator's and their time n yet I lose!



Someone here probably purchased that bag. After they saw that it was authenticated.


----------



## LvoemyLV

How can I speed up patina on a luggage tag to get it to match an 8 year old speedy?


----------



## aqw

I currently have a Florin wallet in Monogram and I am looking at purchasing a passport cover in Damier Ebene. What are peoples opinions on mixing the two styes?


----------



## Banana311

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks Leo. I'm very very new in eBay. I think I need to google tips on how to do efficient bidding!  I lose at the last second. Just not fast enough [emoji37][emoji37]



I use gixen.com, it's a free ebay sniper. Won my last two auctions


----------



## _purseaddict_

casseyelsie said:


> Yesterday I lose in my bid for Saumur 35. Sad and still trying to get over it. The bag has been authenticated here. I feel bad for efforts of Authenticator's and their time n yet I lose!




I understand how you feel. I had lost in few biddings myself. Either I was not fast enough or the price went too high in the last few minutes. And those bags were already authenticated here.


----------



## casseyelsie

Banana311 said:


> I use gixen.com, it's a free ebay sniper. Won my last two auctions




Thanks. Will check it out!


----------



## QueenLouis

Hey lady on the train next to me shaking the hell out of your GREEN drink next to my vachetta , STOP IT!!!!


----------



## misstrine85

Can anyone reccomend a seller on etsy or ebay, who ships internationally, for an (adjustable) vachetta strap for my Speedy 30? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Arlene619

QueenLouis said:


> Hey lady on the train next to me shaking the hell out of your GREEN drink next to my vachetta , STOP IT!!!!



Omg. I would freak out &#128544;&#128544;&#128545;.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yesterday, I carried my LV Large Epi Noe which I found packed away in a storage box! I now know why I never carried it, it's like the Bermuda Triangle!  Just trying to fish out my Zippy wallet was a mission! So in the end I left it in the car and just carried my Zippy! .


----------



## Arlene619

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yesterday, I carried my LV Large Epi Noe which I found packed away in a storage box! I now know why I never carried it, it's like the Bermuda Triangle!  Just trying to fish out my Zippy wallet was a mission! So in the end I left it in the car and just carried my Zippy! .



Loll that's how I feel about my Speedys&#128514;


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Arlene619 said:


> Loll that's how I feel about my Speedys&#65533;&#65533;



 It's like sticking your hand into a bottomless pit just to find ONE item!  Lords knows how long it would take to answer your Mobile if it's in your bag!


----------



## itsmree

Andrea777 said:


> Everyone of my good bags is worth more than I have in my checking account.



LMAO. i feel the same way. whenever i am talking about my bag or my wallet, i always say they can have my cc's and cash, but please return my wallet, it is worth more then everything inside it!


----------



## Meesh202

itsmree said:


> LMAO. i feel the same way. whenever i am talking about my bag or my wallet, i always say they can have my cc's and cash, but please return my wallet, it is worth more then everything inside it!



That's awesome! Lol i have a friend that took a second job to pay for bag addiction. She is so funny. She spent her last penny on Rose ballerine bag..... Had to use my car to i get it cuz her gas tank is on empty. Ps she just got paid Thursday. Lol


----------



## itsmree

Meesh202 said:


> That's awesome! Lol i have a friend that took a second job to pay for bag addiction. She is so funny. She spent her last penny on Rose ballerine bag..... Had to use my car to i get it cuz her gas tank is on empty. Ps she just got paid Thursday. Lol



LOL. We all have our priorities. And what a good friend to let her use your car and gas (why didn't you go with? I couldn't pass up a trip too LV).


----------



## fyn72

Meesh202 said:


> That's awesome! Lol i have a friend that took a second job to pay for bag addiction. She is so funny. She spent her last penny on Rose ballerine bag..... Had to use my car to i get it cuz her gas tank is on empty. Ps she just got paid Thursday. Lol




OMG! That's hilarious [emoji23] a real addiction!


----------



## mimicry26

hi does anyone know if they still sell sarah wallet vernis in griotte? coz i cant find it on the website..kind of hesitating between griotte or rose indian..


----------



## Meesh202

itsmree said:


> LOL. We all have our priorities. And what a good friend to let her use your car and gas (why didn't you go with? I couldn't pass up a trip too LV).



Oh don't worry. I was left behind but my bank account wasn't.......She stole my 72 year old just got stopped for speeding in a residential neighborhood mother and they had a lovely time. My manic mother decided that because I told her she shouldn't be flying around residential neighborhood that i was grounded so she went on an outing in place of me.... Did I mention I haven't lived with moms for like 20 years? So I stop over to visit moms and I can't find her anywhere in her house. My nephew says hi auntie why are you grounded? When i finally figure out and  I get the point my mother must be off on the lv adventure, I get the text from my sa about my cute mom and how she should have just waited for tax free weekend for her shopping spree.  Really?????  I can only imagine what I'm going to see later when I stop by........&#128092;&#128093;&#128092;&#128091;


----------



## J9Ped

MolMol said:


> Hi ladies! I have recently become addicted to this SF.  Glad to see there is a chat! I'm getting my first LV tomorrow (sure it won't be my last) the Neverfull MM in Monogram!


Oh wow! 
Enjoy.


----------



## J9Ped

Arlene619 said:


> Omg. I would freak out &#128544;&#128544;&#128545;.


Kick her


----------



## LvoemyLV

So I bought a Sarah dentelle wallet still in new condition with the blue plastic on the zipper pull from yoogis in March. I have used it maybe for less than a month since I got it. I'm trying to decide if I should try to sell it since I am just not using it. The problem is, it's a limited edition you don't come across often and it was a very good buy


----------



## umop episdn

LvoemyLV said:


> So I bought a Sarah dentelle wallet still in new condition with the blue plastic on the zipper pull from yoogis in March. I have used it maybe for less than a month since I got it. I'm trying to decide if I should try to sell it since I am just not using it. The problem is, it's a limited edition you don't come across often and it was a very good buy



Yes if you use it so infrequently it will still be in good condition in years to come and maybe worth more


----------



## s3raph1nas

Random question: Does it ever bother you ladies that a lot of other people have the same bags and small leather goods as you? I'm thinking about getting a Sarah wallet, but I haven't decided yet. I have an Artsy, and because I don't see it around as much as, let's say, a Neverfull or a wallet, I'm ok with having that bag. Am I weird for thinking this? Thoughts??


----------



## londonmommy2014

s3raph1nas said:


> Random question: Does it ever bother you ladies that a lot of other people have the same bags and small leather goods as you? I'm thinking about getting a Sarah wallet, but I haven't decided yet. I have an Artsy, and because I don't see it around as much as, let's say, a Neverfull or a wallet, I'm ok with having that bag. Am I weird for thinking this? Thoughts??



It's all preference I like having bag twins lol people who enjoy the stuff I enjoy but likening less common items doesn't make you weird it makes you your own person!but also don't not get something you like because you fear it's popular


----------



## LvoemyLV

Do you pay attention to what you wear when you go into LV? Lol, I ask because I'm not bothering to waste time changing my clothes to rush down and pick up my mon mono tonight!!! I am wearing a graphic yoga tee and cut off shorts [emoji23] (in my defense it is 90 and humid right now)


----------



## Arlene619

LvoemyLV said:


> Do you pay attention to what you wear when you go into LV? Lol, I ask because I'm not bothering to waste time changing my clothes to rush down and pick up my mon mono tonight!!! I am wearing a graphic yoga tee and cut off shorts [emoji23] (in my defense it is 90 and humid right now)



No I don't care.. I usually going there in my plain ol jeans and tees, flip flops lol. I only go in there with the intention of purchasing something. I'd rather be left alone until I ask for assistance.


----------



## londonmommy2014

Hi this may be a silly question but I don't have a boutique around what does epi feel like


----------



## HotMama2007

londonmommy2014 said:


> Hi this may be a silly question but I don't have a boutique around what does epi feel like



Not an expert but my epi wallet feels like vernis with small ripples. I love it! Hope this helps &#128522;


----------



## londonmommy2014

Awesome thank you so much it helps a lot I appreciate your response I bought a pre loved epi wallet and wasn't sure how it supposed to feel


----------



## vinbenphon1

londonmommy2014 said:


> Hi this may be a silly question but I don't have a boutique around what does epi feel like



It is a very smooth leather with subtle ripples. I would describe it as a structured leather not soft or slouchy.


----------



## londonmommy2014

vinbenphon1 said:


> It is a very smooth leather with subtle ripples. I would describe it as a structured leather not soft or slouchy.



Thank you so much! I just got one and I love the feel but it's a lot smoother then I thought and almost has a shine







HotMama2007 said:


> Not an expert but my epi wallet feels like vernis with small ripples. I love it! Hope this helps &#128522;


----------



## vinbenphon1

londonmommy2014 said:


> Thank you so much! I just got one and I love the feel but it's a lot smoother then I thought and almost has a shine



Congrats londonmommy


----------



## londonmommy2014

vinbenphon1 said:


> Congrats londonmommy



Thank.k you it's my first lv  wallet I just found the lilac color and it was discontinued so I found one in great condition


----------



## itsmree

s3raph1nas said:


> Random question: Does it ever bother you ladies that a lot of other people have the same bags and small leather goods as you? I'm thinking about getting a Sarah wallet, but I haven't decided yet. I have an Artsy, and because I don't see it around as much as, let's say, a Neverfull or a wallet, I'm ok with having that bag. Am I weird for thinking this? Thoughts??



my best friend at work has the same bag as me (well, she had her's first, i copied LOL). i do not see that many in my area with the same, but i don't think it would bother me. if i did see one, i would just smile and say "nice taste in bags."


----------



## AMTrickler26

Not sure where to ask, but does anybody know if you bring an authentic bag to an LV store can you request gift packaging? Also how much does a pocket strap or cross body strap cost?


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

AMTrickler26 said:


> Not sure where to ask, but does anybody know if you bring an authentic bag to an LV store can you request gift packaging? Also how much does a pocket strap or cross body strap cost?



If you mean box ,bag etc no they will not give this out.  A stressful is around 300.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello. Does anyone know how much it cost to replace zipper together with its leather pull for speedy? I saw a preloved speedy at good price but it is missing the leather pull. I never buy new bag from LV so I do not have any Sales Associate that I can contact. Neither do I live near any LV store.  Thank you so much. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Wendy.C

Can anyone helps me with this? The handles of my speedy become sticky... TIA


----------



## Ccol327

I'm curious . I recently bought a speedy 30 and the zipper pull says YKK. I've researched pictures and haven't seen any zippers like the one I have. Overall the bag tells me it's authentic but the zipper is what really worries me. Help &#128542;


----------



## Wendy.C

Ccol327 said:


> I'm curious . I recently bought a speedy 30 and the zipper pull says YKK. I've researched pictures and haven't seen any zippers like the one I have. Overall the bag tells me it's authentic but the zipper is what really worries me. Help &#128542;



Which part of your zipper pull? Mine without any ykk but only with the lv button that attached the leather pull to the zipper pull


----------



## Lejic

Does anybody think the Pochette Metis will ever come in a non-mono canvas or Empreinte?


----------



## bapefreddie

Ccol327 said:


> I'm curious . I recently bought a speedy 30 and the zipper pull says YKK. I've researched pictures and haven't seen any zippers like the one I have. Overall the bag tells me it's authentic but the zipper is what really worries me. Help &#128542;



Did you buy it at a LV store or online?  Their zippers aren't from YKK but LV branded...


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Any suggestions for a cross body LV bag? One that's not too small or too big? Show me pics of you have one that you like! TIA &#128151;&#128093;


----------



## Arlene619

DebLuvsLV said:


> Any suggestions for a cross body LV bag? One that's not too small or too big? Show me pics of you have one that you like! TIA &#128151;&#128093;



Hmmm. So many to choose. If you want a more casual bag in de, they have the Bloomsbury. In azur they have the siracusa. Monogram the pochette metis. Or in all prints they have the favorite, which can be dressy or casual .  Hope this helps your decision &#128522;
*all images were borrowed from Google images


----------



## Shoppinmel

Ccol327 said:


> I'm curious . I recently bought a speedy 30 and the zipper pull says YKK. I've researched pictures and haven't seen any zippers like the one I have. Overall the bag tells me it's authentic but the zipper is what really worries me. Help &#128542;



Did you not have it authenticated? If it was purchased preowned you should always have it authenticated, preferably before purchase. CarolDiva or Authenticate4U are inexpensive paid services. You can also post it here in the Authenticate This thread if you have a for sale link that's still active.


----------



## Shoppinmel

DebLuvsLV said:


> Any suggestions for a cross body LV bag? One that's not too small or too big? Show me pics of you have one that you like! TIA &#128151;&#128093;



I love the Pochette Metis for a mono option! I've been listing after this one lately! There's supposedly a new DE option coming Nov 1st that looks like it has potential. I don't remember the name but a lookbook photo was just posted in the last day or two in the June-Nov new release thread.


----------



## sv4110

DebLuvsLV said:


> Any suggestions for a cross body LV bag? One that's not too small or too big? Show me pics of you have one that you like! TIA &#128151;&#128093;


Hi everyone! Longtime lurker on tpf and just last month I finally purchased my first ever louis vuitton item, a clemence wallet with fuschia interior. Thanks to tpf I am quickly building up my LV wishlist and the next item I actually really really want to purchase is a noe bb in damier azur because I want something crossbody, not too small and not too big. Hope this helps. This is also my first post on the forums 

I've been searching tpf for more posts on the noe bb because I wanted to get more feedback from people that own it. There aren't a lot of videos on youtube about it as well so please, if you happen to have it, do let me know your thoughts  thanks!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Shoppinmel said:


> I love the Pochette Metis for a mono option! I've been listing after this one lately! There's supposedly a new DE option coming Nov 1st that looks like it has potential. I don't remember the name but a lookbook photo was just posted in the last day or two in the June-Nov new release thread.



Thanks!! I'll check it out. I'm new to this. How do I find this "look book"? It's a miracle I figured out how to reply to you LOL!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Arlene619 said:


> Hmmm. So many to choose. If you want a more casual bag in de, they have the Bloomsbury. In azur they have the siracusa. Monogram the pochette metis. Or in all prints they have the favorite, which can be dressy or casual .  Hope this helps your decision &#128522;
> *all images were borrowed from Google images



Wow! Thanks!! I love all of them! So...question...I have been looking at the LV website and I'm not sure all these are on there? Do they maybe not list all the bags they have on-line? I'll go and check again. I wish they would show pics of women holding the bags. Your pics are so helpful. Sometimes I love a bag on-line and then I go into the store and it's way bigger then I expected (like the Artsy). Anyway, thanks again


----------



## Shoppinmel

DebLuvsLV said:


> Thanks!! I'll check it out. I'm new to this. How do I find this "look book"? It's a miracle I figured out how to reply to you LOL!



The sales associates have the lookbooks in the stores but someone posted a photo they had taken of it! You can find the picture of the bag I was talking about in the link below. It's called the Besace. Just scroll down the page a little. http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/louis-vuitton-june-nov-2015-new-releases-908809-67.html


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Arlene619 said:


> Hmmm. So many to choose. If you want a more casual bag in de, they have the Bloomsbury. In azur they have the siracusa. Monogram the pochette metis. Or in all prints they have the favorite, which can be dressy or casual .  Hope this helps your decision &#128522;
> *all images were borrowed from Google images



Thx! Great pics. Such decisions....sigh &#128522;&#128093;&#128077;


----------



## handbagahholic

Can anyone advice how epi neverfulls hold up? I'm
Really wanting to but one on rose ballerine but not sure if it will hold up okay or look dirty with a lot of use x


----------



## mayr126

I have a LV Monogram Pouchette from 2006. It's in really great shape but I'm wondering if I should upgrade to the new version. I've never seen the new version in person and wonder if the size difference is big enough to warrant the change. Thank you'


----------



## noreen_uk

can anyone tell me any consignment stores in UK that i can sell my LV bag? i have galleria pm which has been sitting in the dustbag as the bag is too big for me ... the bag is still in excellent conditions no scratches, marks or smells still look like brand new ... i prefer small bag and cross-body to suit my lifestyle ... TIA


----------



## cavaliergirl76

Hello
I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions on a LV crossbody bag. Im going to Las Vegas soon and would like something I can carry around that's not to big but large enough for my wallet still. I would love the white damier but I have never seen a crossbody in the white before. Thank you in advance for the suggestions!


----------



## cat1967

cavaliergirl76 said:


> Hello
> I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions on a LV crossbody bag. Im going to Las Vegas soon and would like something I can carry around that's not to big but large enough for my wallet still. I would love the white damier but I have never seen a crossbody in the white before. Thank you in advance for the suggestions!


I have the Pochette Eva in mono but I love it in Damier Azur.  You can put your wallet in, lipstick, keys and other small stuff.  If you want more room though or you carry a lot of stuff it won't be good for you.


----------



## cavaliergirl76

cat1967 said:


> I have the Pochette Eva in mono but I love it in Damier Azur.  You can put your wallet in, lipstick, keys and other small stuff.  If you want more room though or you carry a lot of stuff it won't be good for you.



Thank you very much! I just want to be able to carry my wallet and lipstick. Nothing to large.


----------



## cavaliergirl76

cat1967 said:


> I have the Pochette Eva in mono but I love it in Damier Azur.  You can put your wallet in, lipstick, keys and other small stuff.  If you want more room though or you carry a lot of stuff it won't be good for you.


I just looked it up because I wasn't sure which one that was. I LOVE it! Are we allowed to post pics here? If so can you post a pic of yours? It looked like 2 different ones popped up when I searched it.


----------



## Rani

noreen_uk said:


> can anyone tell me any consignment stores in UK that i can sell my LV bag? i have galleria pm which has been sitting in the dustbag as the bag is too big for me ... the bag is still in excellent conditions no scratches, marks or smells still look like brand new ... i prefer small bag and cross-body to suit my lifestyle ... TIA



Hi, I am from the UK. I have used the following websites to consign my bags:
Labels most wanted
Naughtipidgins Nest

Both provide an excellent service. Shian at Naugtipidgin only works term time. She will reopen on the 2 September. Have a look at the websites and then you can contact one of them.


----------



## noreen_uk

Rani said:


> Hi, I am from the UK. I have used the following websites to consign my bags:
> Labels most wanted
> Naughtipidgins Nest
> 
> Both provide an excellent service. Shian at Naugtipidgin only works term time. She will reopen on the 2 September. Have a look at the websites and then you can contact one of them.



tq Rani ... i have emailed Shian before she closed her store for summer and ask me to contact her again if i still wanted to sell my bag ... she said that she still has few stocks that need to be clearing up before can take my bag on ... i will try to contact labels


----------



## Jordyaddict

noreen_uk said:


> tq Rani ... i have emailed Shian before she closed her store for summer and ask me to contact her again if i still wanted to sell my bag ... she said that she still has few stocks that need to be clearing up before can take my bag on ... i will try to contact labels



I always used Shian . I'm actually sending a ZPC and bag charm to her tomorrow to sell as she is back from her holiday now. The store will open on the 2nd September.


----------



## noreen_uk

Jordyaddict said:


> I always used Shian . I'm actually sending a ZPC and bag charm to her tomorrow to sell as she is back from her holiday now. The store will open on the 2nd September.



tq Jordy ... i will try to contact shian again to see whether she will take my bag and sell it


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone, I would appreciate some suggestion for bag that's DE bag that's similar to Bergamo, but not that boxy.  What I like about Bergamo is its simple line n also the [emoji7]Square lock thingy! but after seeing a few YouTube I find the bag doesnt look good as shoulder bag.  Any suggestions?  TIA


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh I forgot to mention I don't like bag without top closure.  

Crossbody strap would b a bonus! [emoji7]


----------



## frzsri

Anyone around to calm me down?? Have been feeling nervous and antsy since yesterday when I paid for an LV bag to a seller that is new to me.
I did pay via Paypal but still cannot shake this negative vibe .
Plus she hasn't contacted me today with tracking no[emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## Oryx816

frzsri said:


> Anyone around to calm me down?? Have been feeling nervous and antsy since yesterday when I paid for an LV bag to a seller that is new to me.
> I did pay via Paypal but still cannot shake this negative vibe .
> Plus she hasn't contacted me today with tracking no[emoji29][emoji29]




Hi Frzsri--

You are here in Asia right?  Maybe with the time difference she hasn't gotten back to you yet.  I hope when you wake up in the morning, the tracking number will be in your inbox!


----------



## frzsri

Oryx816 said:


> Hi Frzsri--
> 
> You are here in Asia right?  Maybe with the time difference she hasn't gotten back to you yet.  I hope when you wake up in the morning, the tracking number will be in your inbox!




Thanks kindly. Yep in Asia but seller is from my country so no time difference. She didn't promise that she would post today but I did mention that I would like the bag before the weekend. Want to get it hot stamped.


----------



## Oryx816

frzsri said:


> Thanks kindly. Yep in Asia but seller is from my country so no time difference. She didn't promise that she would post today but I did mention that I would like the bag before the weekend. Want to get it hot stamped.




Malaysia right?  Hmmmmm.  Maybe you can meet in a public place and collect it from her.  Starhill LV? 

Hmmmm, today is already Thursday for us....maybe she posted it and just didn't get around to sending the tracking number?  I hope it works out for you!


----------



## frzsri

Oryx816 said:


> Malaysia right?  Hmmmmm.  Maybe you can meet in a public place and collect it from her.  Starhill LV?
> 
> Hmmmm, today is already Thursday for us....maybe she posted it and just didn't get around to sending the tracking number?  I hope it works out for you!




Great idea about meeting at Pavi[emoji1]. Whatsapped her and apparently Paypal takes 2-3 days to clear funds from credit card payment. 
Didn't know that. Anyone knows if that's true?


----------



## Oryx816

frzsri said:


> Great idea about meeting at Pavi[emoji1]. Whatsapped her and apparently Paypal takes 2-3 days to clear funds from credit card payment.
> Didn't know that. Anyone knows if that's true?




There is communication!  Good sign!  She could have told you about the 2-3 day thing when you told her you would like to have it by the weekend!  Would have avoided you stressing out!  Nevertheless, if you paid yesterday there is a possibility it may clear tomorrow and maybe she can meet you Saturday and you can get it hot stamped right there and then!


----------



## frzsri

Yep, doubts allayed a bit. On maternity leave so on house arrest [emoji29]. She's supposed to post Monday.
I did read up on Paypal releasing funds and it seems that seller needs to settle the transaction ie ship item and ensure buyer is satisfied, before Paypal will release the funds.
Kinda confused as the way she says, is that as soon as funds are released, then she will post.
Not sure which is right[emoji53]


----------



## Oryx816

frzsri said:


> Yep, doubts allayed a bit. On maternity leave so on house arrest [emoji29]. She's supposed to post Monday.
> I did read up on Paypal releasing funds and it seems that seller needs to settle the transaction ie ship item and ensure buyer is satisfied, before Paypal will release the funds.
> Kinda confused as the way she says, is that as soon as funds are released, then she will post.
> Not sure which is right[emoji53]




How does PayPal know if she shipped the goods and if you're satisfied?


----------



## frzsri

Oryx816 said:


> How does PayPal know if she shipped the goods and if you're satisfied?




From what I understand (and I could be very wrong!), Paypal will hold on to funds for about 7 working days after seller notifies them that item has been shipped with tracking no. 
Paypal estimates that this is an adequate time frame for item to arrive (if local shipping) and for buyer to raise complaints if any.
This is why I am confused. If she is waiting for Paypal to release funds before shipping and Paypal is waiting for her to notify them that item has been shipped before the clock starts ticking on that 7 days, buyer ie me! is stuck waiting for God knows how long!!


----------



## Aprilshack

frzsri said:


> From what I understand (and I could be very wrong!), Paypal will hold on to funds for about 7 working days after seller notifies them that item has been shipped with tracking no.
> Paypal estimates that this is an adequate time frame for item to arrive (if local shipping) and for buyer to raise complaints if any.
> This is why I am confused. If she is waiting for Paypal to release funds before shipping and Paypal is waiting for her to notify them that item has been shipped before the clock starts ticking on that 7 days, buyer ie me! is stuck waiting for God knows how long!!


 
Can you politely message her to clarify? I'm sure she would like the customer to be happy.


----------



## frzsri

Aprilshack said:


> Can you politely message her to clarify? I'm sure she would like the customer to be happy.




Thanks for the kind words[emoji173]&#65039; I called local Paypal and the customer advisor was very helpful. 
She clarified that once transaction is completed, seller is obligated to ship item to buyer. She also confirmed that our transaction was completed on the same day ie Wed.
Informed the seller about this and turns out the 2-3 days delay is NOT due to Paypal releasing funds from my payment to her account but due to her wanting the funds to be deposited into her local bank account before shipping![emoji52]
I called her out on that as it is not fair to make me wait till Paypal clears the fund to her bank account when I have completed my end of the bargain which is paying her!
Thankfully she accepted my argument and will post on Sunday (she lives in a state where the weekend is on Friday and Saturday).
We'll see if she keeps her word *crossing fingers and toes[emoji1]


----------



## fyn72

frzsri said:


> Thanks for the kind words[emoji173]&#65039; I called local Paypal and the customer advisor was very helpful.
> She clarified that once transaction is completed, seller is obligated to ship item to buyer. She also confirmed that our transaction was completed on the same day ie Wed.
> Informed the seller about this and turns out the 2-3 days delay is NOT due to Paypal releasing funds from my payment to her account but due to her wanting the funds to be deposited into her local bank account before shipping![emoji52]
> I called her out on that as it is not fair to make me wait till Paypal clears the fund to her bank account when I have completed my end of the bargain which is paying her!
> Thankfully she accepted my argument and will post on Sunday (she lives in a state where the weekend is on Friday and Saturday).
> We'll see if she keeps her word *crossing fingers and toes[emoji1]




My partner sold a bike on eBay and it was a few hundred dollars, being that he hasn't sold many things on eBay before, PayPal did not clear the funds until the buyer received the item and my partner was very annoyed by this! So it is possible if she hasn't sold many items before.


----------



## Syberbunni

Waiting on my LMB order to come in so I can treat and start using my new Neverfull MM. The torture of seeing it sitting there trying to trick me into using it. Torture I say... Torture!


----------



## Jyi777

Anyone have the comete wallet?


----------



## SpeedyJC

LvoemyLV said:


> Do you pay attention to what you wear when you go into LV? Lol, I ask because I'm not bothering to waste time changing my clothes to rush down and pick up my mon mono tonight!!! I am wearing a graphic yoga tee and cut off shorts [emoji23] (in my defense it is 90 and humid right now)



This reminds me of when I bought my first LV. I was wearing jeans, a graphic tee of the Joker from batman(Heath ledger) and my hair up in a messy bun (this was when the messy bun was all the rage). All the SA's were so kind to me that literally all helped me and treated me like a million bucks it was such a special expierence.


----------



## cat1967

LvoemyLV said:


> Do you pay attention to what you wear when you go into LV? Lol, I ask because I'm not bothering to waste time changing my clothes to rush down and pick up my mon mono tonight!!! I am wearing a graphic yoga tee and cut off shorts [emoji23] (in my defense it is 90 and humid right now)



Never.  I dress up as I wish, usually jeans and a top.  What I always do is carry an LV bag to honor them.  That's all!  They never pay attention to what I wear.  They know me there but even the first time they didn't seem to pay attention.  They were polite and of good service.


----------



## casseyelsie

LvoemyLV said:


> Do you pay attention to what you wear when you go into LV? Lol, I ask because I'm not bothering to waste time changing my clothes to rush down and pick up my mon mono tonight!!! I am wearing a graphic yoga tee and cut off shorts [emoji23] (in my defense it is 90 and humid right now)




Yes I do.  Regardless of where I go, I make sure my clothes, shoes, belt aren't torn or dirty.  Does that count? [emoji23]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

do you guys prefer Mono or DE slgs? is it too crazy to sell my DE ZCP for the Mono one I also have a 2nd one in Vernis leather


----------



## sb1212

tua said:


> do you guys prefer Mono or DE slgs? is it too crazy to sell my DE ZCP for the Mono one I also have a 2nd one in Vernis leather




I almost kinda like the mono in slgs but I do have the DE zcp and have it in mono and a DE key cles but I wished I got the key cles in mono


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sb1212 said:


> I almost kinda like the mono in slgs but I do have the DE zcp and have it in mono and a DE key cles but I wished I got the key cles in mono


I have the DE cles too and I wish I would had purchased the mono one..i dont mind my DE bags so I dont know whats going on with my DE slgs


----------



## sb1212

tua said:


> I have the DE cles too and I wish I would had purchased the mono one..i dont mind my DE bags so I dont know whats going on with my DE slgs




I feel the same ..but I only have one DE bag which is a speedy but I love it in that print   And I find myself using my mono zcp more than the DE


----------



## frzsri

frzsri said:


> Anyone around to calm me down?? Have been feeling nervous and antsy since yesterday when I paid for an LV bag to a seller that is new to me.
> I did pay via Paypal but still cannot shake this negative vibe .
> Plus she hasn't contacted me today with tracking no[emoji29][emoji29]







frzsri said:


> Thanks kindly. Yep in Asia but seller is from my country so no time difference. She didn't promise that she would post today but I did mention that I would like the bag before the weekend. Want to get it hot stamped.







frzsri said:


> Yep, doubts allayed a bit. On maternity leave so on house arrest [emoji29]. She's supposed to post Monday.
> I did read up on Paypal releasing funds and it seems that seller needs to settle the transaction ie ship item and ensure buyer is satisfied, before Paypal will release the funds.
> Kinda confused as the way she says, is that as soon as funds are released, then she will post.
> Not sure which is right[emoji53]







frzsri said:


> From what I understand (and I could be very wrong!), Paypal will hold on to funds for about 7 working days after seller notifies them that item has been shipped with tracking no.
> Paypal estimates that this is an adequate time frame for item to arrive (if local shipping) and for buyer to raise complaints if any.
> This is why I am confused. If she is waiting for Paypal to release funds before shipping and Paypal is waiting for her to notify them that item has been shipped before the clock starts ticking on that 7 days, buyer ie me! is stuck waiting for God knows how long!!







frzsri said:


> Thanks for the kind words[emoji173]&#65039; I called local Paypal and the customer advisor was very helpful.
> She clarified that once transaction is completed, seller is obligated to ship item to buyer. She also confirmed that our transaction was completed on the same day ie Wed.
> Informed the seller about this and turns out the 2-3 days delay is NOT due to Paypal releasing funds from my payment to her account but due to her wanting the funds to be deposited into her local bank account before shipping![emoji52]
> I called her out on that as it is not fair to make me wait till Paypal clears the fund to her bank account when I have completed my end of the bargain which is paying her!
> Thankfully she accepted my argument and will post on Sunday (she lives in a state where the weekend is on Friday and Saturday).
> We'll see if she keeps her word *crossing fingers and toes[emoji1]




Sadly, my instinct was right. Seller hasn't forwarded tracking number, no bag (supposed to arrive on Tuesday latest) and has not been answering texts or emails since Sunday.
Luckily, local Paypal have been so helpful. INR case was opened on Monday and I will escalate tonight.
Just want my money back ASAP as I found another LV bag that I want[emoji1]
I am surprisingly calm, maybe because I found my dream starter H bag[emoji173]&#65039;
That bag is otw and will arrive tomorrow *yay!!*


----------



## litchi

frzsri said:


> Sadly, my instinct was right. Seller hasn't forwarded tracking number, no bag (supposed to arrive on Tuesday latest) and has not been answering texts or emails since Sunday.
> Luckily, local Paypal have been so helpful. INR case was opened on Monday and I will escalate tonight.
> Just want my money back ASAP as I found another LV bag that I want[emoji1]
> I am surprisingly calm, maybe because I found my dream starter H bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> That bag is otw and will arrive tomorrow *yay!!*



Hope you love your incoming H bag!  Good you are feeling calm. Don't stress! It's not good for your condition as new mum.


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Sadly, my instinct was right. Seller hasn't forwarded tracking number, no bag (supposed to arrive on Tuesday latest) and has not been answering texts or emails since Sunday.
> Luckily, local Paypal have been so helpful. INR case was opened on Monday and I will escalate tonight.
> Just want my money back ASAP as I found another LV bag that I want[emoji1]
> I am surprisingly calm, maybe because I found my dream starter H bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> That bag is otw and will arrive tomorrow *yay!!*




Ouch!  U found the seller through eBay or through other platforms?  I never buy from Malaysian yet, except for a preloved through Reebonz....but that was different. I went there to inspect the bag myself n get the bag right after I paid 

Anyway I hope u get back your $$ and hopefully u will love your H bag.  Which H, mind to share? [emoji16]


----------



## frzsri

litchi said:


> Hope you love your incoming H bag!  Good you are feeling calm. Don't stress! It's not good for your condition as new mum.




Thanks[emoji173]&#65039; 
I hope so too!



casseyelsie said:


> Ouch!  U found the seller through eBay or through other platforms?  I never buy from Malaysian yet, except for a preloved through Reebonz....but that was different. I went there to inspect the bag myself n get the bag right after I paid
> 
> Anyway I hope u get back your $$ and hopefully u will love your H bag.  Which H, mind to share? [emoji16]




Another platform. I just bought a bag from Reebonz too and waiting for it to ship. Not too worried about buying from there. So far, item arrived promptly, are authentic and in perfect condition.
The starter H is a Garden Party 36 in Toile H and Buffalo Black Trim. So excited!!

Anyway...the saga continues as just received email from Paypal. They managed to contact the seller and she gave them a tracking number[emoji57]. Checked on the courier company website and no info yet. Could be because she just posted today AFTER getting email from Paypal regarding the escalation of INR case.
I was resigned to the fact that the bag is not meant to be but if it does arrive and as described, I now have bought 3 bags in the span of a week!![emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## jellyv

Louis Vuitton 1 said:


> i thought only store sell new good is LV and other store pre owned




That's correct, new LV is sold only at LV stores and the Louis Vuitton website. If you see a site saying they have new LV for less than retail, run.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

some site like Yoogi's closet or fashionphile might have "pre loved" items but in new condition..i have sold brand new LV before that I never used but sat in my closet for years and only took them out to admire them


----------



## _purseaddict_

frzsri said:


> Thanks[emoji173]&#65039;
> I hope so too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another platform. I just bought a bag from Reebonz too and waiting for it to ship. Not too worried about buying from there. So far, item arrived promptly, are authentic and in perfect condition.
> The starter H is a Garden Party 36 in Toile H and Buffalo Black Trim. So excited!!
> 
> Anyway...the saga continues as just received email from Paypal. They managed to contact the seller and she gave them a tracking number[emoji57]. Checked on the courier company website and no info yet. Could be because she just posted today AFTER getting email from Paypal regarding the escalation of INR case.
> I was resigned to the fact that the bag is not meant to be but if it does arrive and as described, I now have bought 3 bags in the span of a week!![emoji28][emoji28]




Glad to hear seller finally send to u.  Can't wait to see your GP! N congrats on 3 bags!!!!


----------



## misstrine85

Does anyone know when it's possible to buy the agenda for 2016? [emoji4]


----------



## frzsri

_purseaddict_ said:


> Glad to hear seller finally send to u.  Can't wait to see your GP! N congrats on 3 bags!!!!




Thanks!! Remains to be seen though as the tracking number she gave still gives out 'No record found' on the courier tracking website.
It is possible that she posted yesterday after the cut off time so record won't be in till 6-7pm today or that she hasn't posted it yet or may even mean she has no intention of posting.
Thinking good thoughts, but even if she is just playing for time, if by next Sat, she can't prove I've received it, I still get my money back.
On a great note, my GP has arrived and I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;it!!



misstrine85 said:


> Does anyone know when it's possible to buy the agenda for 2016? [emoji4]



Last info we had was October but seems that everyone is advising to wait and see what the design is like. Apparently last year's was not impressive....at all.


----------



## misstrine85

frzsri said:


> Thanks!! Remains to be seen though as the tracking number she gave still gives out 'No record found' on the courier tracking website.
> It is possible that she posted yesterday after the cut off time so record won't be in till 6-7pm today or that she hasn't posted it yet or may even mean she has no intention of posting.
> Thinking good thoughts, but even if she is just playing for time, if by next Sat, she can't prove I've received it, I still get my money back.
> On a great note, my GP has arrived and I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Last info we had was October but seems that everyone is advising to wait and see what the design is like. Apparently last year's was not impressive....at all.




Thank you [emoji4] the design? I have a pocket agenda so I don't think I can buy elsewhere because of the measurements? [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone.  I am if any member here received anything from LV like what I receive from Chanel or a few other brand I bought from....Simple things that makes my happy, like birthday card, Hard cover book on every new season, etc.  I also receive full size perfume from Chanel! [emoji16] So does LV do give such simple but thoughtful treatment to their customers?  

Just wondering [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Thanks!! Remains to be seen though as the tracking number she gave still gives out 'No record found' on the courier tracking website.
> It is possible that she posted yesterday after the cut off time so record won't be in till 6-7pm today or that she hasn't posted it yet or may even mean she has no intention of posting.
> Thinking good thoughts, but even if she is just playing for time, if by next Sat, she can't prove I've received it, I still get my money back.
> On a great note, my GP has arrived and I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Last info we had was October but seems that everyone is advising to wait and see what the design is like. Apparently last year's was not impressive....at all.




Hi frzsri, I really wish u all the best!  May the force be with you.  And I'm glad to hear u can get full refund!  AND 1 more thing.......

I'm excited to see your Garden Party!  SHOW!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> Hi frzsri, I really wish u all the best!  May the force be with you.  And I'm glad to hear u can get full refund!  AND 1 more thing.......
> 
> I'm excited to see your Garden Party!  SHOW!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




[emoji16]Posted this elsewhere too, [emoji173]&#65039; it!


----------



## misstrine85

Does anyone know if you can get a hyphen in the hotstamping? [emoji4]


----------



## BagLady14

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone.  I am if any member here received anything from LV like what I receive from Chanel or a few other brand I bought from....Simple things that makes my happy, like birthday card, Hard cover book on every new season, etc.  I also receive full size perfume from Chanel! [emoji16] So does LV do give such simple but thoughtful treatment to their customers?
> 
> Just wondering [emoji4]



All I get are these seasonal booklets.  SA's have given me a cloisette/key bell,  extra dust bags and a luggage tag.


----------



## simplyhappy

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone.  I am if any member here received anything from LV like what I receive from Chanel or a few other brand I bought from....Simple things that makes my happy, like birthday card, Hard cover book on every new season, etc.  I also receive full size perfume from Chanel! [emoji16] So does LV do give such simple but thoughtful treatment to their customers?
> 
> Just wondering [emoji4]







BagLady14 said:


> All I get are these seasonal booklets.  SA's have given me a cloisette/key bell,  extra dust bags and a luggage tag.




+1 similar experience and I'm definitely not VIP! [emoji5]&#65039;

I hope someone else can help answer because I know LV has VIC (very important customers ?) and I see that people are gifted exclusive / not sold in store items. Very unique, ranging in value. They pop up on eBay every so often. Also, you're invited to special in-store events, they do mail catalogs, send you a b-day card, etc.

So I guess bottom line, yes, LV does offer these perks. But, you have to establish a good relationship with a SA or store, and the specific SA is important I think too, as it seems some don't carry this out even when you're a return customer. HTH! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## annie.

There is a big possibility I have just been dreaming  But do we have a thread here where one can ask help for finding a specific bag? I'm dreaming of a vintage Speedy but running places where to find one (preferrably in Europe) and maybe someone already knows the right site for this LV-noobie.


----------



## casseyelsie

BagLady14 said:


> All I get are these seasonal booklets.  SA's have given me a cloisette/key bell,  extra dust bags and a luggage tag.







simplyhappy said:


> +1 similar experience and I'm definitely not VIP! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I hope someone else can help answer because I know LV has VIC (very important customers ?) and I see that people are gifted exclusive / not sold in store items. Very unique, ranging in value. They pop up on eBay every so often. Also, you're invited to special in-store events, they do mail catalogs, send you a b-day card, etc.
> 
> So I guess bottom line, yes, LV does offer these perks. But, you have to establish a good relationship with a SA or store, and the specific SA is important I think too, as it seems some don't carry this out even when you're a return customer. HTH! [emoji5]&#65039;




Thanks a lot ladies.  Nice to know that, I only start to fall in LVOE with LV last year, in less than 1 year I've bought more than 10 SLG n more than 10 bags from LV but never receive even a simple birthday card [emoji17] 

I may need to find new SA.  This current SA do not even bother to help me check for strap I've been looking for after few times reminding him.  

Any Malaysia members can recommend me great n helpful SA? [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

annie. said:


> There is a big possibility I have just been dreaming  But do we have a thread here where one can ask help for finding a specific bag? I'm dreaming of a vintage Speedy but running places where to find one (preferrably in Europe) and maybe someone already knows the right site for this LV-noobie.




I see Vtg Speedy on eBay all the time, and saw this bag so many time on reseller websites.  I'm not from EU so can't really help but I'm pretty sure u can find your Vtg Speedy soon!  G Luck


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks a lot ladies.  Nice to know that, I only start to fall in LVOE with LV last year, in less than 1 year I've bought more than 10 SLG n more than 10 bags from LV but never receive even a simple birthday card [emoji17]
> 
> I may need to find new SA.  This current SA do not even bother to help me check for strap I've been looking for after few times reminding him.
> 
> Any Malaysia members can recommend me great n helpful SA? [emoji4]




I don't have a particular SA but had a pretty good service by one SA @ KLCC, my favorite LV boutique.
Idris was kind enough to hot stamp my key holder while I wait, even though there was only two SA on duty at the time (Fri, 10am), as he saw baby was with us.
He was also quite knowledgable, we chatted a bit about current releases, it was Multicartes at the time.
His handiwork has held up so far, about two months of almost daily use.
There was also a senior Chinese male SA that served us. Good knowledge and very friendly. I still remember his face but not his name[emoji21]. One of the not-so-fun part of growing old.
GL!


----------



## annie.

casseyelsie said:


> I see Vtg Speedy on eBay all the time, and saw this bag so many time on reseller websites.  I'm not from EU so can't really help but I'm pretty sure u can find your Vtg Speedy soon!  G Luck



Thanks casseyelsie! I'm sure I'll find one too  I'm little hesitant to order from ebay but as many people here have been finding good authentic bags there maybe I could too! I'm not sure if our LV-pro's will help here to authenticate as I don't have yet too many posts and I don't trust myself too much to spot a fake one. It would be extra awesome to find '83 Speedy so it would be my age  But I know that's super difficult to find so I'll buy something else first and keep my eyes open. Then, maybe one day...


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> I don't have a particular SA but had a pretty good service by one SA @ KLCC, my favorite LV boutique.
> Idris was kind enough to hot stamp my key holder while I wait, even though there was only two SA on duty at the time (Fri, 10am), as he saw baby was with us.
> He was also quite knowledgable, we chatted a bit about current releases, it was Multicartes at the time.
> His handiwork has held up so far, about two months of almost daily use.
> There was also a senior Chinese male SA that served us. Good knowledge and very friendly. I still remember his face but not his name[emoji21]. One of the not-so-fun part of growing old.
> GL!




Thanks frzsri, I don't go to KLCC as much as I go to Star Hill, because my hubby likes to shop for his shoes at Starhill and go drinking at Pavilion that's just opposite while waiting for me to shop.  But next trip I will go KLCC n try Idris! [emoji16] hehe


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone.  Today I want to share good news to all LV fans.  I bought a preloved Mini HL from Japan EBay Reseller, at good price but the zipper leather pull was missing.  So today I went to LV store to ask how much it cost to replace it.  SA said its FREE!  I totally never expected it to b free!  So if any of u found good price vintage but with some minor defect, don't b disheartened....u may b able to get it replaced at no cost too!  G luck to all buying preloved [emoji16]


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone.  Today I want to share good news to all LV fans.  I bought a preloved Mini HL from Japan EBay Reseller, at good price but the zipper leather pull was missing.  So today I went to LV store to ask how much it cost to replace it.  SA said its FREE!  I totally never expected it to b free!  So if any of u found good price vintage but with some minor defect, don't b disheartened....u may b able to get it replaced at no cost too!  G luck to all buying preloved [emoji16]




Great! Did you go to KLCC? I just remembered the other SA'a name: Andrew. If you post the SA question at the KL LV club, you may get more info about good SAs [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Great! Did you go to KLCC? I just remembered the other SA'a name: Andrew. If you post the SA question at the KL LV club, you may get more info about good SAs [emoji4]




Hi frzsri, I finished my meeting when it was around 9:30pm so I went to Garden instead.  Didn't have enough time to go Starhill [emoji20]. I didn't even have time to look at other LV bags I wanted to try on.  Only managed to enquire about mini HL n ordered key chain n a small luggage tag b4 they were closed!


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> Hi frzsri, I finished my meeting when it was around 9:30pm so I went to Garden instead.  Didn't have enough time to go Starhill [emoji20]. I didn't even have time to look at other LV bags I wanted to try on.  Only managed to enquire about mini HL n ordered key chain n a small luggage tag b4 they were closed!




Did they confirm you would definitely get a tag?? I tried ordering one but SA said that there is a long list and it would take months[emoji17][emoji17] If the Gardens LV can get some in, I will ask a friend to do it for me as she works there


----------



## deeyn

Hello im new to this forum. I am eyeing to get an alma and debating between the sizes - pm mm or gm. I would still like to wear it on my shoulders with the long straps tho. Any suggestions/mod pics? Thxx


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi deeyn.  I personally think bigger sizes don't look nice with long straps.  Only BB n Nano look so adorable with long strap.  But with PM it is still acceptable.  

[emoji7] Hoping to add MM n GM to my Alma family [emoji7]


----------



## luckygen08

hi there! I want to ask where or which website can i sell my lv vernis brea mm & lv pallas aurore pls? they are only used in few occasion, still so immaculate as i am oc in keeping them clean, bought only last year in leeds, UK. selling them as I dont really use them often, any suggestions pls? thanks


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

casseyelsie said:


> Hi deeyn.  I personally think bigger sizes don't look nice with long straps.  Only BB n Nano look so adorable with long strap.  But with PM it is still acceptable.
> 
> [emoji7] Hoping to add MM n GM to my Alma family [emoji7]




My opinion, I agree with Casseyelsie


----------



## Addy

luckygen08 said:


> hi there! I want to ask where or which website can i sell my lv vernis brea mm & lv pallas aurore pls? they are only used in few occasion, still so immaculate as i am oc in keeping them clean, bought only last year in leeds, UK. selling them as I dont really use them often, any suggestions pls? thanks



Check here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...c-lv-re-sellers-consignment-shops-741987.html


----------



## deeyn

PinkInTheBlue said:


> My opinion, I agree with Casseyelsie



Thanks!! So i shall be on the hunt for an alma pm then..


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

deeyn said:


> Thanks!! So i shall be on the hunt for an alma pm then..




I truly believe you will love it.  I can't wait to see which one you pick!


----------



## tinkerbask

casseyelsie said:


> Hi everyone.  Today I want to share good news to all LV fans.  I bought a preloved Mini HL from Japan EBay Reseller, at good price but the zipper leather pull was missing.  So today I went to LV store to ask how much it cost to replace it.  SA said its FREE!  I totally never expected it to b free!  So if any of u found good price vintage but with some minor defect, don't b disheartened....u may b able to get it replaced at no cost too!  G luck to all buying preloved [emoji16]




This is GREAT news!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## casseyelsie

tinkerbask said:


> This is GREAT news!  Thank you for sharing!




U r welcomed [emoji4]


----------



## LovestheLouis

Looks what I got!!! A new LOUIS!!!! Well new to me, isn't she lovely!!!


----------



## tinkerbask

LovestheLouis said:


> Looks what I got!!! A new LOUIS!!!! Well new to me, isn't she lovely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117535




She's a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Thanks Hun, I'm in love!!!


----------



## bh4me

LovestheLouis said:


> Looks what I got!!! A new LOUIS!!!! Well new to me, isn't she lovely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117535


 
Congrats on this! I've had mine for 12 years now. Could not let it go. I still love it!


----------



## LovestheLouis

bh4me said:


> Congrats on this! I've had mine for 12 years now. Could not let it go. I still love it!




I've always wanted a papillon, I'm so excited to have it! First new Louis since Christmas, so happy!!! Can't believe I finally have this bag!!!


----------



## Iama101

Okay guys, need your help. I bought a vintage Lv pochette in vernis leather from Japan from a reputable seller. The bag was in excellent condition when I received it but because I over stuffed the bag, the interior of the leather start to crack due to its age. I took it to Lv for repair but they said they can't as it was sold as a seasonal item. The color of the vernis is called lavender, more like a pale blue. Since then, I have been trying to sell it and of course no luck. I don't want to take it to a cobbler yet as I don't even think it can be repair without completely redo the interior leather. I don't know what to do now! Do I just suck up and throw away a $350 purchase?


----------



## Iama101

Iama101 said:


> Okay guys, need your help. I bought a vintage Lv pochette in vernis leather from Japan from a reputable seller. The bag was in excellent condition when I received it but because I over stuffed the bag, the interior of the leather start to crack due to its age. I took it to Lv for repair but they said they can't as it was sold as a seasonal item. The color of the vernis is called lavender, more like a pale blue. Since then, I have been trying to sell it and of course no luck. I don't want to take it to a cobbler yet as I don't even think it can be repair without completely redo the interior leather. I don't know what to do now! Do I just suck up and throw away a $350 purchase?




Here's a photo of it for your reference. Any thoughts or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LouisV Lovely

Hello from Australia! It is now night time and I am currently looking up which LV item I should purchase next


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Iama101 said:


> Here's a photo of it for your reference. Any thoughts or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I would still try to sell it even if it takes awhile unless you can gift it to a family or friend that might want it


----------



## jlo110

I have heard good things about this handbag restoration shop. They work on designer bags, so maybe they can replace your lining. I do not know where it is located, or what the price or process would be, but here is the link.

http://www.leathersurgeons.com/services

Good luck, I know how heartbreaking it is to spend a lot of money on an item and not get to even enjoy it. I would first see if it can be repaired, before thinking of getting rid of it.


----------



## Althea G.

Yes, good luck with the repair!

I saw the WORST fake MC Neverfull today! I'm not the best at spotting fakes, but this was beyond obvious--the LVs were way too close and the shape was all wrong and the whole thing looked cheap. The handles were that icky plastic that looks like it will tear, and the top part was even curling a little! There are plenty of inexpensive bags that are really nice, so I don't get why you would get a fake, especially one this bad.

...rant over


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi LV fans. I need help with suggestion of LV Bag that's similar to Saint Cloud. Most monogram Saint Cloud on eBay seemed to have sticky pocket problem so I don't have confident to buy this bag even if I found 1 without sticky pocket. Because it might eventually turn sticky too!  So if u know any LV that's similar to this style, please kindly suggest. Thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## Magpurse

LouisV Lovely said:


> Hello from Australia! It is now night time and I am currently looking up which LV item I should purchase next


Spring and summer are coming soon. I'm thinking of the summer editions with the pink Vs.


----------



## Iama101

tua said:


> I would still try to sell it even if it takes awhile unless you can gift it to a family or friend that might want it




Thank you all for your support. I am a little sad to say that I have sold this bag today! Someone is getting married and wanted something blue in her wedding. So I sold it for less than what I have paid for but it's also a relief to let it go as I can now be on the hunt for another NEW Lv bag!!!! 

Dear bag, I'll miss you! Actually, I have already start to miss her! Definitely additive to LV bags!


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Hi LV fans. I need help with suggestion of LV Bag that's similar to Saint Cloud. Most monogram Saint Cloud on eBay seemed to have sticky pocket problem so I don't have confident to buy this bag even if I found 1 without sticky pocket. Because it might eventually turn sticky too!  So if u know any LV that's similar to this style, please kindly suggest. Thanks! [emoji8]




Bumb because I'm still hoping so much to find similar LV, N here is pic of Saint Cloud


----------



## Classiclover

Hello all, what do you think of cluny bb bag from lv? I am debating if I should get that or speedy 30.. ( this is my first lv bag )


----------



## casseyelsie

Classiclover said:


> Hello all, what do you think of cluny bb bag from lv? I am debating if I should get that or speedy 30.. ( this is my first lv bag )




I would choose Speedy 30 B for more carrying option. Cluny is nice but not as classic as Speedy.  I personally like my 1st piece to b iconic LV piece [emoji4]


----------



## Classiclover

casseyelsie said:


> I would choose Speedy 30 B for more carrying option. Cluny is nice but not as classic as Speedy.  I personally like my 1st piece to b iconic LV piece [emoji4]



Thanks Cassey for your opinion . This really helps! Also, between speedy and neverfull, which one is a better choice for everyday use...( I know this one is tough)


----------



## casseyelsie

Classiclover said:


> Thanks Cassey for your opinion . This really helps! Also, between speedy and neverfull, which one is a better choice for everyday use...( I know this one is tough)




Yes that's tough question because both r such a classic for LV....though speedy has been around much longer compared to NF.  [emoji16] I tend to drive fast so need to push brake more!  That's why open top isn't a good choice for me lol.  
I don't have NF so this comment is given based on my observation only. 

- Speedy B: handheld, shoulder n crossbody. If u like to use bandeau/twilly on its handles, this is better for u! 
- NF:  easier to access stuff inside your bag with its open top (provided u fee secure this way) 

Better for u to hear opinion from members who own both bag rather than me!  Haha


----------



## Classiclover

casseyelsie said:


> Yes that's tough question because both r such a classic for LV....though speedy has been around much longer compared to NF.  [emoji16] I tend to drive fast so need to push brake more!  That's why open top isn't a good choice for me lol.
> I don't have NF so this comment is given based on my observation only.
> 
> - Speedy B: handheld, shoulder n crossbody. If u like to use bandeau/twilly on its handles, this is better for u!
> - NF:  easier to access stuff inside your bag with its open top (provided u fee secure this way)
> 
> Better for u to hear opinion from members who own both bag rather than me!  Haha



Thanks so much..I guess it depends on the lifestyle tool..I am leaning towards speedy for now  . It's tough as it's an investment for me and I wanna get it right lol


----------



## athenavuitton

Id go for the speedy as well, mostly because id feel my stuff wont fall off. Guys did u ever notice if the mono canvas on older pieces are darker, shinier and the mono print is less prominent? I only buy damier ebene prints first hand and mono preloved. But i noticed the difference and now im thinking i should get a brand new speedy b30 in mono coz i prefer the matt canvas and lighter shade too. TIA!


----------



## athenavuitton

At the moment i have a preloved deauville and speedy 30 in mono and i love them both. Is that normal for the canvas to turn darker in time?


----------



## casseyelsie

athenavuitton said:


> At the moment i have a preloved deauville and speedy 30 in mono and i love them both. Is that normal for the canvas to turn darker in time?




I also noticed my PreLove of discontinued/vintage bag look slightly darker. Just very slight though compared to new bags I bought from LV Store [emoji15]


----------



## athenavuitton

casseyelsie said:


> I also noticed my PreLove of discontinued/vintage bag look slightly darker. Just very slight though compared to new bags I bought from LV Store [emoji15]




Yeah i preferred preloved mono coz i dont have to worry about the vachetta. I cant deal with the heartbreak caused by water stains and the likes. But now i think i might have to buy a new one coz i really prefer the lighter canvas on new pieces. My preloved items are just so carefree. I remember walking in the rain in copenhagen two years ago and nothing happened[emoji28]


----------



## Classiclover

athenavuitton said:


> Id go for the speedy as well, mostly because id feel my stuff wont fall off. Guys did u ever notice if the mono canvas on older pieces are darker, shinier and the mono print is less prominent? I only buy damier ebene prints first hand and mono preloved. But i noticed the difference and now im thinking i should get a brand new speedy b30 in mono coz i prefer the matt canvas and lighter shade too. TIA!



Thanks   I am also thinking to go  with mono  , though damier is real tempting


----------



## LVm51140

hello! I have a LV M51140 bag and I had this bag for over 15 years. It was given as a gift. The bag is in great condition. Looks like new. My question is one of the button where it engraves Louis Vuitton says Louis iuitton. Do you think they made a mistake on the engrave or is this fake? Please keep in mine this bag is over 15 years old and it is like NEW condition.


----------



## Camaro Chic

LVm51140 said:


> hello! I have a LV M51140 bag and I had this bag for over 15 years. It was given as a gift. The bag is in great condition. Looks like new. My question is one of the button where it engraves Louis Vuitton says Louis iuitton. Do you think they made a mistake on the engrave or is this fake? Please keep in mine this bag is over 15 years old and it is like NEW condition.



It's fake. If a tag inside it says M51140, it's not authentic. As far as the hardware that's another sign it is fake. They don't make mistakes like that.


----------



## LVm51140

Camaro Chic said:


> It's fake. If a tag inside it says M51140, it's not authentic. As far as the hardware that's another sign it is fake. They don't make mistakes like that.



Yes it has a tag inside that says m51140. All of the others buttons has Louis Vuitton except for one misspelled "Louis  iuitton"


----------



## missyb

LVm51140 said:


> Yes it has a tag inside that says m51140. All of the others buttons has Louis Vuitton except for one misspelled "Louis  iuitton"




Post pics


----------



## LVm51140

Here you go guys. Please help me whether this bag is real or not. Please note that we have this bag in its original dust bag for for more than 15 years. Never been used. Looks very new! Only problem is one of the button is misspelled to "Louis Iuitton"


----------



## LVm51140

missyb said:


> Post pics


 

I just posted the pictures. Thank u


----------



## jellyv

Absolutely fake.


----------



## missyb

Fake


----------



## Swanky

Hi! All authenticity requests MUST be posted in the Authenticate This LV thread only please


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi ladies. Hubby bought a LV neverfull as a gift for me but we are just wondering is it normal for the leather strip around the rim to have 2 joinings?? TIA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mrs_T said:


> Hi ladies. Hubby bought a LV neverfull as a gift for me but we are just wondering is it normal for the leather strip around the rim to have 2 joinings?? TIA



I have an ikat and v NF and both have the 2 places where the leather trim comes together,  one on each side, if I am understanding your question...Where did your husband buy the NF?


----------



## Angelina1827

Tigistylist said:


> WOOHOO! Wondered why this sub forum didn't have a chat. Hello lovely ladies!


I've got the 35. I thought this baby would be much bigger than 30. I was coerced into buying it by the sales person as the 30 was not available. But as soon as I started using it, it's perfect. I actually love it.


----------



## LovestheLouis

So!! My messenger bag got damaged and the canvas cracked so I had the flap replaced! And I'm so happy to have my baby back, I LOVE THIS BAG! It is my favourite and most practical LV bag I have. Just thought I'd share her arrival home, lol yeah I'm special and am treating this bag like a baby, and I remember talking on this about the warranty and loads saying LV don't do one, well my bag now has a three year warranty for its repair so if the flap cracks again  it's covered. That makes it feel worth paying for the repair, also all the zips were replaced! Just thrilled!!!


----------



## susannem

Fake - they wouldn't let that out the door.



LVm51140 said:


> Here you go guys. Please help me whether this bag is real or not. Please note that we have this bag in its original dust bag for for more than 15 years. Never been used. Looks very new! Only problem is one of the button is misspelled to "Louis Iuitton"


----------



## susannem

frzsri said:


> Sadly, my instinct was right. Seller hasn't forwarded tracking number, no bag (supposed to arrive on Tuesday latest) and has not been answering texts or emails since Sunday.
> Luckily, local Paypal have been so helpful. INR case was opened on Monday and I will escalate tonight.
> Just want my money back ASAP as I found another LV bag that I want[emoji1]
> I am surprisingly calm, maybe because I found my dream starter H bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> That bag is otw and will arrive tomorrow *yay!!*


I just had something similar happen. I bought this bag on eBay and haven't heard a peep since. I was suppose to receive it last Wednesday. No tracking, no return email, nothing. I've already contacted eBay.  I'm so disgusted that I bought then when I could have spent a couple hundred more dollars and got it at the LV store. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...AnEsCDi56dJrzOW3IFrOU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

DO NOT BUY FROM THIS SELLER!!


----------



## cat1967

susannem said:


> I just had something similar happen. I bought this bag on eBay and haven't heard a peep since. I was suppose to receive it last Wednesday. No tracking, no return email, nothing. I've already contacted eBay.  I'm so disgusted that I bought then when I could have spent a couple hundred more dollars and got it at the LV store.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...AnEsCDi56dJrzOW3IFrOU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> DO NOT BUY FROM THIS SELLER!!



I have never purchased anything from ebay.  I guess I am too scared to do that.  But since you never received anything can't you file a dispute with Paypal/ebay?


----------



## tchcxp

Did anyone buy the new mens regular wallet or slim wallet? Cheers.


----------



## Blandrum

Hey There Everyone! I am thinking of buying a multicolor insolite with the lavender lining, new with tags, but the seller is asking for almost 1500, and I know this is well above the original price point. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this item is worth that much? I love the wallet....but am just not sure about spending that much on one.


----------



## tinkerbask

Blandrum said:


> Hey There Everyone! I am thinking of buying a multicolor insolite with the lavender lining, new with tags, but the seller is asking for almost 1500, and I know this is well above the original price point. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this item is worth that much? I love the wallet....but am just not sure about spending that much on one.




Since the multicolor line has been discontinued, the value of these items is whatever someone is willing to pay.  IMO, $1500 is excessive, but it depends on how much you want it.  Post pics if you get it... I'm sure it's stunning!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Blandrum said:


> Hey There Everyone! I am thinking of buying a multicolor insolite with the lavender lining, new with tags, but the seller is asking for almost 1500, and I know this is well above the original price point. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this item is worth that much? I love the wallet....but am just not sure about spending that much on one.




It really depends in how much you want it.
For me it wont be worth that much as I am not that into the Multicolor things.



tinkerbask said:


> Since the multicolor line has been discontinued, the value of these items is whatever someone is willing to pay.  IMO, $1500 is excessive, but it depends on how much you want it.  Post pics if you get it... I'm sure it's stunning!




Second that! And yes, those excessive prices are annoying and kinda funny as a lot of Multicolor pieces are still available in Europe/Germany. I just bought a cosmetic pouch for a friend overseas.


----------



## bh4me

Blandrum said:


> Hey There Everyone! I am thinking of buying a multicolor insolite with the lavender lining, new with tags, but the seller is asking for almost 1500, and I know this is well above the original price point. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this item is worth that much? I love the wallet....but am just not sure about spending that much on one.


 
It's not worth it even if it has been discontinued. You can spend that money on something that you can purchase at the LV store; and you now for sure it is new and authentic. This can't be the only item that you will ever like from lv


----------



## Blandrum

bh4me said:


> It's not worth it even if it has been discontinued. You can spend that money on something that you can purchase at the LV store; and you now for sure it is new and authentic. This can't be the only item that you will ever like from lv


Thanks for the input from everyone! You helped convince me thats its really not worth it. I LIKE the wallet, but like everyone said, I just don't love it enough for that kind of money, especially not for something that could be not as described. The seller was also kind of rude when I told her that I just couldn't justify spending that much for it, so now I don't even want to buy from her! Thanks again for the responses!


----------



## Louis1970

Just purchased the Adele wallet and in two minds,should I keep it or not.Im not sure if the style will be anoying.If anyone has the Adele wallet could you please tell me your thoughts.


----------



## jellyv

Blandrum said:


> Hey There Everyone! I am thinking of buying a multicolor insolite with the lavender lining, new with tags, but the seller is asking for almost 1500, and I know this is well above the original price point. I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this item is worth that much? I love the wallet....but am just not sure about spending that much on one.




Terrible gouging price, and if you ever were to sell it you'd lose so much money.

Did you call LV to ask them to search stores for it? There's random inventory around sometimes.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi,  does anyone here know when LV sold Monogram Biface?  I've checked a few Biface on eBay as well as other retailer/consignment store.  There is no date code to be found at all.  I'm very interested to get more info about this bag, would appreciate all input. 

Thanks a lot, have a great weekend to all! [emoji485][emoji483][emoji485]


----------



## fashioneatsme

Hi. I'm looking for authentic LV TREVI PM.. I know it was discontinued at the stores since last June. I hope somebody can help me find one..


----------



## anasanfran

Limited Edition - Black Embossed Leather Speedy Cube 30 Bag at liveauctioneers is starting at $750 and I've noticed that a lot of time these bags don't sell because the site caters to furniture and antiquities seekers. Get your bid on!! 
​https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/40939515_louis-vuitton-limited-edition-black-monogram-par
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lizzys

fashioneatsme said:


> Hi. I'm looking for authentic LV TREVI PM.. I know it was discontinued at the stores since last June. I hope somebody can help me find one..



http://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-damier-ebene-trevi-pm-97748

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=trevi

Both of these re-sellers are used a lot from tpf members.  Even though these sellers have food reputations is is best to always have an item authenticated.  If you use the ones on the authentication thread in the shopping section, be sure to read post one in that thread to make sure you post your request in the correct format.  Good luck finding the perfect bag for you!


----------



## 162.1.1.1

Hello,

I'm new here,

I've got a question, does anyone can tell me when the stores are do christmas packaging? I know i'm early. but then i know when to order a piece from LV. I like to have the christmass tag on it.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Hey, ok this may have been in topic before but has LV gone up in price? Like big time up in price? Like I paid about 550 for my keepall 60 back in 2006 (new in store) and now on the website has it down as £1050 converted to euro that's 1450? Like I'm not insane?? It has gone up??? And by that much???


----------



## KittyVuitton

Hi! I'm having some trouble with this site- I was told I could come here to have a bag I bought secondhand authenticated. Can someone direct me?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

KittyVuitton said:


> Hi! I'm having some trouble with this site- I was told I could come here to have a bag I bought secondhand authenticated. Can someone direct me?



Hi! You can post under the shopping sub forum, then look for the Authenticate this LV thread and you may post your item there. Please make sure you read the first post for their requirements for pictures and for posting all the required information....


----------



## SakuraSakura

LovestheLouis said:


> Hey, ok this may have been in topic before but has LV gone up in price? Like big time up in price? Like I paid about 550 for my keepall 60 back in 2006 (new in store) and now on the website has it down as £1050 converted to euro that's 1450? Like I'm not insane?? It has gone up??? And by that much???




The speedys are up by a good five hundred Canadian dollars as well. Ugh.


----------



## LovestheLouis

SakuraSakura said:


> The speedys are up by a good five hundred Canadian dollars as well. Ugh.




Yeah I got my speedy 35 in 2006 and it's also gone up, actually more then double in price from when I got it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LovestheLouis said:


> Yeah I got my speedy 35 in 2006 and it's also gone up, actually more then double in price from when I got it.




I saw the price on the website and I nearly spat my tea out. The price increases are too drastic and common.


----------



## Kristy123

I love that bag! It will be my next purchase.


----------



## dodowin

SakuraSakura said:


> I saw the price on the website and I nearly spat my tea out. The price increases are too drastic and common.




I went and checked the price for my Siracusa MM and i got it in early 2011 for cad$1060.  It is now cad$1830!


----------



## SakuraSakura

dodowin said:


> I went and checked the price for my Siracusa MM and i got it in early 2011 for cad$1060.  It is now cad$1830!




This is why I buy most of my Louis Vuitton pre loved. I seriously cannot justify paying so much for a regular, run-of-the-mill speedy. 

A Speedy 25 is $1230. 

My first and only speedy 30 cost me $280 dollars and it was from the discontinued Mini Lin line. Yet another reason to stick with consignment.


----------



## LovestheLouis

SakuraSakura said:


> I saw the price on the website and I nearly spat my tea out. The price increases are too drastic and common.




I read in an online article that they want the brand too be more exclusive and it's turned into a brand that secretaries use and that means less influential people want the brand.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LovestheLouis said:


> I read in an online article that they want the brand to be more exclusive and it has turned into a brand that secretaries use and that means less influential people want the brand.




That's ridiculous imo but it makes sense. Louis Vuitton will never be as free-flowing and affordable as Coach due to the outlets. ( I like Coach too; not throwing shade.)

They also cannot control who has their bags or not. People can always get them in other ways, not just from the boutique.


----------



## LVfever

I bought Louis Vuitton  shawl from eBay but I don't know it's authentic or not


----------



## Bubbles818

Hello, 
Can anybody give me the link/thread for authentication? TIA


----------



## rubyscowgirl

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...te-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-896459.html


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Are they discontinuing the 6 key magenta key holder? I went to the website and it says "Call for availability". Same for the 4 key in regular monogram and brown.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi everyone.  I don't know where to post this question so here I am!  

I love the print of my Watercolor Papi but she's so not user friendly.  The strap wouldn't stay on my shoulder at all.  Has anyone ever cut their papillon strap to attach wider n much long shoulder strap to replace the original shorter strap?  I would really love to see pic u any of u have done it.  I've been contemplating to do this for few months but too scared!  I'm not worried about people who might think it's fake LV at all.  I'm just worried it might look weird?  

If any of u have a better suggestion pls share with me. Thanks [emoji16]


----------



## tinkerbask

Bubbles818 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody give me the link/thread for authentication? TIA




Here is the authentication thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...te-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-896459.html


----------



## Aramgad

Dear All.
I'm looking for the LV Eden PM bag. I know that has been discontinued but if you know where I can still find it please let me know.

 Have a nice day [emoji8]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Aramgad said:


> View attachment 3156887
> 
> Dear All.
> I'm looking for the LV Eden PM bag. I know that has been discontinued but if you know where I can still find it please let me know.
> 
> Have a nice day [emoji8]



Coutureusa.com (US consignment store) has a pm and mm.....


----------



## mk lover

Hi all, im soo sorry out of topic a bit. Just wanna some opinion on this preowned sarah wallet, got this at low price approx $usd50 but the cond was terible. Thinking there are ways to fix the scuffs, discolored vernis n peeling edges.. 
Maybe u all can give some views n advice on this pls..


----------



## mk lover

More pic for some advice..


----------



## mk lover

2nd pic


----------



## mk lover

Any advice on this ??


----------



## treschicgirl

I am not sure why you think the condition is terrible.  From the pics you've shown, I think it looks like it's in good condition AND, what a steal!


----------



## Lovesherbag

Can't wait for my Vernis key pouch in Amarante to arrive...waiting..sigh..


----------



## BagLady14

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Coutureusa.com (US consignment store) has a pm and mm.....



That's a great boutique.  I love that store.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Yoogiscloset is having a 10% off sale for registered members on the 22nd & 23rd with a coupon code.


----------



## NatalieChore

SakuraSakura said:


> This is why I buy most of my Louis Vuitton pre loved. I seriously cannot justify paying so much for a regular, run-of-the-mill speedy.
> 
> A Speedy 25 is $1230.
> 
> My first and only speedy 30 cost me $280 dollars and it was from the discontinued Mini Lin line. Yet another reason to stick with consignment.




The speedy 25 is $950


----------



## uhpharm01

NatalieChore said:


> The speedy 25 is $950



Hi there. Did you see my reply about the empreinte clemence wallet?  Please don't my answer in the clemence wallet thread the wrong way. I'm a big LV fan that is very picky. I love there leather items the most. I'm not a fan Canvas. I was just upsetting to me that LV changed the clemence wallet but not the price point is this item when they made the changes to it.  I only like canvas in small amounts.


----------



## Louieju

Hi
I have a chance of a preloved speedy, but it is a min monogrammed and it has the wrong initials

I just wondered how people feel about carrying a bag with the wrong initials on it

Thanks x


----------



## donutsprinkles

Hopefully posting this in the proper place...I've never had anything LV, but lately I keep seeing nice SLG things that other people are carrying. 

I'm interested in the Curieuse Compact Wallet, but the only color that I like and that is currently available is the Noir. I understand that LV sometimes has seasonal colors for certain staples. Does anyone know if the Curieuse Compact Wallet will be getting a Holiday edition? I did some digging and there was previously a bronze version, as well as some pretty cherry-purplish color.

If the wallet will be released in Iris or Midnight Blue, I would hate to get the Noir because I'd be longing for the other special version!


----------



## roxies_mom

Louieju said:


> Hi
> I have a chance of a preloved speedy, but it is a min monogrammed and it has the wrong initials
> 
> I just wondered how people feel about carrying a bag with the wrong initials on it
> 
> Thanks x



You can always have someone paint over the initials. Nick Taylor used to paint for LV and now does it for clients. I'm thinking of having him paint my DE Neverfull MM.....


----------



## NurseAnn

donutsprinkles said:


> Hopefully posting this in the proper place...I've never had anything LV, but lately I keep seeing nice SLG things that other people are carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the Curieuse Compact Wallet, but the only color that I like and that is currently available is the Noir. I understand that LV sometimes has seasonal colors for certain staples. Does anyone know if the Curieuse Compact Wallet will be getting a Holiday edition? I did some digging and there was previously a bronze version, as well as some pretty cherry-purplish color.
> 
> 
> 
> If the wallet will be released in Iris or Midnight Blue, I would hate to get the Noir because I'd be longing for the other special version!




I haven't heard that there would be any new colors of this coming out.  In fact, I thought this was being discontinued.  I know that the full size curieuse already was.


----------



## donutsprinkles

NurseAnn said:


> I haven't heard that there would be any new colors of this coming out.  In fact, I thought this was being discontinued.  I know that the full size curieuse already was.


Ahh! Please don't say that! I'll have to do some more digging! This is such a cute wallet!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

A giant bag overfilled with boxes I need to go to a spare room up at our office.  I just can't throw them away. LOL (Yes, I'm laughing at myself. )


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

I don't have nearly as much, only 3.. But I can't part with them either lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3169219
> 
> 
> A giant bag overfilled with boxes I need to go to a spare room up at our office.  I just can't throw them away. LOL (Yes, I'm laughing at myself. )


Omg what a collection of boxes!!! You are surely a Louis Vuitton Lover. &#128512;  
 I only own one pouchette and 3 bracelet boxes lol. I would love to own one of them for my pre-LV'd bag I just bought. &#128512;  But I know it's not allowed so I think I'm going to try to buy one on eBay lol. &#128526;

Hope you find the storage for your boxes. &#128512;


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi, I tried searching and can't find the right thread as to what LV dust covers look like. Years ago I bought a small pouchette from Louis Vuitton. It came with a fold over dust cover, along with the tray box. 

Can anyone tell me if this is typical for all LV handbags?  I see some boxes on eBay that are not trays, and some dust bags either say Louis Vuitton or LV and are either a flap or pull string. 

Any info anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated. It doesn't matter what kind I buy for my bag, just as long as it's authentic. Thanks. &#128512;


----------



## roxies_mom

I have had both kinds of dustbags and both kinds of boxes. However, I do believe drawer boxes are for small items. Have never seen a bag in a drawer box. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Older dust bags have LV, newer, Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

roxies_mom said:


> I have had both kinds of dustbags and both kinds of boxes. However, I do believe drawer boxes are for small items. Have never seen a bag in a drawer box. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Older dust bags have LV, newer, Louis Vuitton.




Thank you so much for the info you provided roxies_mon. It clarifies a lot!  &#128512;


----------



## viewwing

roxies_mom said:


> I have had both kinds of dustbags and both kinds of boxes. However, I do believe drawer boxes are for small items. Have never seen a bag in a drawer box. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Older dust bags have LV, newer, Louis Vuitton.



I do actually have a big drawer box which came with my idylle speedy which was in a drawstring dust bag.


----------



## roxies_mom

viewwing said:


> I do actually have a big drawer box which came with my idylle speedy which was in a drawstring dust bag.



Good to know! I've never seen one. My speedy 30 just came on a flat box, you know, the ones that the corners always break on.


----------



## viewwing

roxies_mom said:


> Good to know! I've never seen one. My speedy 30 just came on a flat box, you know, the ones that the corners always break on.



Arg! Those are the worst!


----------



## roxies_mom

viewwing said:


> Arg! Those are the worst!



I know, hate them!


----------



## sayakayumi

Has anyone seen the mordore color in person? What is it like? I haven't seen any reveals of this color, nothing on YouTube either, is it nice? ...  ??


----------



## candiesgirl408

sayakayumi said:


> Has anyone seen the mordore color in person? What is it like? I haven't seen any reveals of this color, nothing on YouTube either, is it nice? ...  ??




It's a really pretty metallic antique gold. Much more muted in color would be a good description? 


I saw it last night inside the display counters in the Louise chain bags


----------



## sayakayumi

candiesgirl408 said:


> It's a really pretty metallic antique gold. Much more muted in color would be a good description?
> 
> 
> I saw it last night inside the display counters in the Louise chain bags


It sounds very nice, I'm really intrigued and I can't wait to see it in person! 
I'm surprised there aren't any reveals yet..


----------



## OneMoreDay

Just wondering if there was anyone who had or has a Marie-Rose wallet? Is it still available? It's still on the US website.






Source: http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/marie-rose-wallet-monogram-006475#M60509


----------



## sayakayumi

candiesgirl408 said:


> It's a really pretty metallic antique gold. Much more muted in color would be a good description?
> 
> 
> I saw it last night inside the display counters in the Louise chain bags




Hi candiesgirl, your description of mordore was spot on! I finally saw it and it's muted and antique gold just like you said. 

I didn't love it for myself but it's nice... thanks for your help


----------



## viewwing

Someone help me.  I can't decide. Would you exchange the evasion de charm and put the money toward this?


----------



## pjhm

viewwing said:


> Someone help me.  I can't decide. Would you exchange the evasion de charm and put the money toward this?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178353




Yes, if it looked good on me!


----------



## frzsri

Ladies, quick question. Does Speedy B Mono 2013 have the '30' marking at the back of base of hook attachment?


----------



## skyrocket

Can I ask a question which has no doubt been asked a billion times before please?
What size Speedy/Keepall is perfect for a carry on bag for planes for weekend breaks when I don't want to check in a case?


----------



## Anigmapr

skyrocket said:


> Can I ask a question which has no doubt been asked a billion times before please?
> What size Speedy/Keepall is perfect for a carry on bag for planes for weekend breaks when I don't want to check in a case?




The keep all 55 is still the biggest you can take on an airplane as a carryon bag, however, I don't recommend filling it to the max. There are new meadurements, but it still complies. I don't know why, but when you carry it, it looks big but when you slide it on the overhead comprtment it looks small compared to other peoples carryons (if the makes sense). If you are worried and want mono, buy the 50, I wanted a DE and got the 55. I have traveled with it a few times and no problem. For speedys, the biggest one is the 40, and for me it doesn't fit that much, like for traveling. I travel with a Neverfull GM in DE and my 55 keepall B also in DE.


----------



## divababe

I am at the airport and sitting next to a lady at the gate with a neverfull bag...except it's a fake! She even left that tag on the bag! LV doesn't attach tags on the bag!!! I am too scared to snap a pic to show you all!


----------



## Rose71

I have begin a thread, but I see, here maybe I´am right...A strap doesn't have a serial-number, isn't it? And it don´t have a LV made in..? Sorry for my ignorance. Thanks in advance  (the LV bonuliere mono) only LV at the carabiner


----------



## candiesgirl408

viewwing said:


> Someone help me.  I can't decide. Would you exchange the evasion de charm and put the money toward this?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178353




I would. I got the evasion bag charm and upon opening my package, went right back to LV and exchanged for a mini pochette evasion. 


I think for the $$, it wasn't worth while for me in the long run. I think this bracelet is adorable. Go to the store and try it on and go from there =]


----------



## Glamaqueen

Morning...HELP!!! 

I recently bought the Favorite MM Monogram and I can't decide if I should keep it. Never owned a smaller LV bag as I tend to carry larger shoulder bags. I've reviewed this bag and it seems it's more of an "evening out" which sadly I don't go out much or carried in the summer  Is this bag worth keeping? If you have pics of yours that would be great to see...thanks


----------



## viewwing

candiesgirl408 said:


> I would. I got the evasion bag charm and upon opening my package, went right back to LV and exchanged for a mini pochette evasion.
> 
> 
> I think for the $$, it wasn't worth while for me in the long run. I think this bracelet is adorable. Go to the store and try it on and go from there =]



I tried it. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kitty157

Glamaqueen said:


> Morning...HELP!!!
> 
> I recently bought the Favorite MM Monogram and I can't decide if I should keep it. Never owned a smaller LV bag as I tend to carry larger shoulder bags. I've reviewed this bag and it seems it's more of an "evening out" which sadly I don't go out much or carried in the summer  Is this bag worth keeping? If you have pics of yours that would be great to see...thanks


I have one, to make it more casual use the long strap or purchase a monogram strap to use cross body if you don't want to deal with vachetta- that's what I did. For more formal occasions I use the gold strap.  If you keep it, I recently posted info on properly storing the purse so take a look at that thread. That thread discusses an issue some people are having with the monogram favourite flap creasing.


----------



## Arlene619

Glamaqueen said:


> Morning...HELP!!!
> 
> I recently bought the Favorite MM Monogram and I can't decide if I should keep it. Never owned a smaller LV bag as I tend to carry larger shoulder bags. I've reviewed this bag and it seems it's more of an "evening out" which sadly I don't go out much or carried in the summer  Is this bag worth keeping? If you have pics of yours that would be great to see...thanks



I loved my favorite too but I sold it after a few months. It was an impulse buy for me.. same with my azur delightful, sounds dumb but I just bought it because I thought it was pretty. I never thought about the possibility of color transfer on such a light bag. Now I'm stuck with it. Lol I wouldn't keep it if you're not using it, I'll be selling mine soon


----------



## AdrianaMonika7

Hello Everybody, how may i save eva clutch plate from scratching? I have it in ebene. Does everybody get serial number tag with the bag where is written serial number and barcode and eva clutch name.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morning everyone, I'm in Paris this weekend with my DH & my little darling


----------



## wee drop o bush

Due to the Paris attacks the LV store along the Champs-Élysées is closed today


----------



## pjhm

Would expect that- you're lucky to be alive- some things are more important.


----------



## wee drop o bush

pjhm said:


> Would expect that- you're lucky to be alive- some things are more important.




I know and I'm thankful, I'm not being deliberately blasé...I grew up in Northern Ireland during the Troubles so I guess I'm used to terrorism.


----------



## LLC

pjhm said:


> Would expect that- you're lucky to be alive- some things are more important.




Agree. Way more important than ANY handbag.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Little birthday gift!!!! So happy have my first Almha (did I spell that right?) lol


----------



## deeyn

I wonder if anyone have tried wearing the alma MM or GM with a shorter strap. About 70cm or the brea's long strap.

Am asking because i love the alma, but i carry quite a lot (daily bag is a noe) and i need the shoulder strap...


----------



## wee drop o bush

LLC said:


> Agree. Way more important than ANY handbag.




I know, I agree; but none-the-less ladies surely if you had been on holiday in Paris this weekend and unable to access LV on the Champs-Elysees due to terrorist scum, you'd have been somewhat disappointed too?
Any LV fan going to Paris for a holiday would naturally have been wanting to go to the flagship Champs-Elysees store. We have been to the Arc de Triomph and spent time in reflection and sympathy for the French nation, we have supported Paris by doing our best to continue on as planned and not cower in our hotel room.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Hey you guys, no need to start arguing with each other. 
Please do not let recent event cause strife in our community.*


----------



## daysha

Arlene619 said:


> I loved my favorite too but I sold it after a few months. It was an impulse buy for me.. same with my azur delightful, sounds dumb but I just bought it because I thought it was pretty. I never thought about the possibility of color transfer on such a light bag. Now I'm stuck with it. Lol I wouldn't keep it if you're not using it, I'll be selling mine soon


I'm considering the Delightful PM in azur because it is pretty and I have nothing in this point. I was thinking that if I got it in the PM size I wouldn't have to worry about color transfer from jeans.  So you get color transfer from shirts as well?

Thanks


----------



## Arlene619

daysha said:


> I'm considering the Delightful PM in azur because it is pretty and I have nothing in this point. I was thinking that if I got it in the PM size I wouldn't have to worry about color transfer from jeans.  So you get color transfer from shirts as well?
> 
> Thanks



I'm sorry I'm of no help, I've worn it maybe a handful of times and it was only with light colored clothing lol. That is a possibility though,  since the bag is not structured and basically leans against your body.


----------



## cocolv

wee drop o bush said:


> I know, I agree; but none-the-less ladies surely if you had been on holiday in Paris this weekend and unable to access LV on the Champs-Elysees due to terrorist scum, you'd have been somewhat disappointed too?
> Any LV fan going to Paris for a holiday would naturally have been wanting to go to the flagship Champs-Elysees store. We have been to the Arc de Triomph and spent time in reflection and sympathy for the French nation, we have supported Paris by doing our best to continue on as planned and not cower in our hotel room.




Totally agree with you. I am going to Paris in March to show my love for France. I want to support them in any  small way I can. If that means my role is just as a tourist enjoying their beautiful country & their special way of life, so be it. [emoji175][emoji179][emoji176][emoji632] & [emoji631]


----------



## daysha

Arlene619 said:


> I'm sorry I'm of no help, I've worn it maybe a handful of times and it was only with light colored clothing lol. That is a possibility though,  since the bag is not structured and basically leans against your body.


Hmmm. I guess I'll have to give this some more thought. I'd really like an Azur piece for summer but I want to be able to wear it without worrying about it. I love wearing bright colorful tops during summertime. 

Thanks


----------



## Arlene619

daysha said:


> Hmmm. I guess I'll have to give this some more thought. I'd really like an Azur piece for summer but I want to be able to wear it without worrying about it. I love wearing bright colorful tops during summertime.
> 
> Thanks



Oh. I didn't want to deter you from purchasing  that bag.. it's so gorgeous but I don't have the guts to wear it with dark clothing. Have you checked youtuber minks4all. She's one of my favs. She always users her azur bags and has had no issues. Everyone is different, I'm just too chicken lol


----------



## daysha

Arlene619 said:


> Oh. I didn't want to deter you from purchasing  that bag.. it's so gorgeous but I don't have the guts to wear it with dark clothing. Have you checked youtuber minks4all. She's one of my favs. She always users her azur bags and has had no issues. Everyone is different, I'm just too chicken lol


No works. I just really need to decide if it's worth it to have a LV bag just for the summer season.  Especially if I can't fully enjoy it without too much worry.

Thanks


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Arlene619 said:


> Oh. I didn't want to deter you from purchasing  that bag.. it's so gorgeous but I don't have the guts to wear it with dark clothing. Have you checked youtuber minks4all. She's one of my favs. She always users her azur bags and has had no issues. Everyone is different, I'm just too chicken lol




I have one Azur because I have found color transfer to be a real issue. I'm getting ready to sell mine. I can't fathom what I could possibly have done any different to be having a completely different experience.  Oh well!


----------



## Kickchic

wee drop o bush said:


> I know, I agree; but none-the-less ladies surely if you had been on holiday in Paris this weekend and unable to access LV on the Champs-Elysees due to terrorist scum, you'd have been somewhat disappointed too?
> Any LV fan going to Paris for a holiday would naturally have been wanting to go to the flagship Champs-Elysees store. We have been to the Arc de Triomph and spent time in reflection and sympathy for the French nation, we have supported Paris by doing our best to continue on as planned and not cower in our hotel room.



Enlight of these horrible attacks, be safe and do your best to enjoy your trip. Understandably & honestly, I would be disappointed too.



JetSetGo! said:


> *Hey you guys, no need to start arguing with each other.
> Please do not let recent event cause strife in our community.*



+1


----------



## LvoemyLV

I ordered from fashionphile and I didn't receive it yet, but was just checking out the return policy. Just in case I'd want to return, how is their return process? Is it free shipping back or does it get deducted?


----------



## LovestheLouis

Just a question for you fab fashionista's, the Louis Vuitton multicolour bag it's normal for the colour to chip and fade and just curious is it possible to paint it in? Am I sounding nuts??? Lol


----------



## AndreaM99

You can ask for free return label, just write them an email that you wish to return the bag.


----------



## Arussell70

Is this bag authentic?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/111828784754


----------



## JetSetGo!

Arussell70 said:


> Is this bag authentic?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111828784754



Hello, please use our Authentication thread which is here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...te-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-926508.html

Make sure to read the first page and follow the instructions. Good luck and welcome to tPF!


----------



## anasanfran

Just wanted to share the birthday card that I made for my friend Tony that I sent to him via facebook. Got the LV graphics in PNG form from turbosquid dot com. They had a lot of LV 3d graphics that are just too cute.


----------



## fyn72

anasanfran said:


> Just wanted to share the birthday card that I made for my friend Tony that I sent to him via facebook. Got the LV graphics in PNG form from turbosquid dot com. They had a lot of LV 3d graphics that are just too cute.




Bahahaha! [emoji23] love it!


----------



## anasanfran

fyn72 said:


> Bahahaha! [emoji23] love it!


Awww, you are sweet!!!!! Thanks, my friend!!!


----------



## Lvlover21994

I need to get a bag authenticated,where can i get that done?
And also is buying from ebay safe,as the women selling the bag doesnt have a receipt.


----------



## anasanfran

Any takers??

https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/42633999_louis-vuitton-display


----------



## tinkerbask

Lvlover21994 said:


> I need to get a bag authenticated,where can i get that done?
> 
> And also is buying from ebay safe,as the women selling the bag doesnt have a receipt.




Here is the authentication thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...te-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-926508.html

Try to have the item authenticated before purchasing.  Many sellers on eBay are honest, but there are many that are not.  It's best to have the item authenticated before purchasing to avoid problems later.


----------



## racho

Any idea if pochette metis is back in stock in Paris or Italy or anywhere else??? Ts a million!


----------



## cml1994

I'm looking to buy a vintage LV Keepall 45 in Epi Leather bag from a local seller, and I wanted to check with the knowledge purseblog community to make sure that it's authentic!  She says that it was crafted in the 1990s, back when the zips were the gold colour instead of the silver today! I've attached some pics! 

Thanks in advance for your help, guys!

Edit: Just found out about the authentication thread, so I posted in there too!


----------



## whatewa

what is the warranty of repair? I got all the vachetta and the hardware replaced on my galliera PM and I'm wondering what's the warranty on it


----------



## EmileH

I just want to warn everyone about authenticate4u. They were recommended to me on tpf. They are unprofessional and can't run a business. I have been waiting two weeks now. They keep promising an answer and then they have some excuse. So now they have wasted two weeks of my time and I have to find another service.


----------



## daysha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just want to warn everyone about authenticate4u. They were recommended to me on tpf. They are unprofessional and can't run a business. I have been waiting two weeks now. They keep promising an answer and then they have some excuse. So now they have wasted two weeks of my time and I have to find another service.


That's terrible.  2 weeks to authenticate 1 item?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lvlover21994 said:


> I need to get a bag authenticated,where can i get that done?
> And also is buying from ebay safe,as the women selling the bag doesnt have a receipt.



tons of legitimate people don't save receipts for their items. use an authentication service before you buy.


----------



## EmileH

daysha said:


> That's terrible.  2 weeks to authenticate 1 item?


Yes two weeks and multiple emails.  Not until I posted here and told her I did so did she actually respond.  Thank God the bag was real or I would have had a problem returning it.  I used bababebi for hermes.  She's awesome.  I'll have to find someone else for other brands.


----------



## fyn72

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes two weeks and multiple emails.  Not until I posted here and told her I did so did she actually respond.  Thank God the bag was real or I would have had a problem returning it.  I used bababebi for hermes.  She's awesome.  I'll have to find someone else for other brands.




Caroldiva is good, a few days for a full letter of authentication that I wanted to provide with a bag I sold. She'd be even quicker if say for just a response with no letter.


----------



## Bella2015

Calling all my Cluny MM and Lockme II TPF members....  I'm trying to decide on a holiday from me, to me, just because I love me gift [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]. I just can't decide between the Lockme II and the Cluny mm.  I would love to hear everyone's thoughts.


----------



## IMSilva

Hi all, so I been doing my research and I  just bought my first pre owned neverfull. I did get it authenticated on this blog last month and it's real. Btw the authentication forum is amazing here! however I would love to get a second opinion on it (just so I can be a little more comfortable ). I went ahead and checked out Carol Diva's site and went ahead and paid in pay pal and sent her an email on December 2, since then I haven't received a respond. Just want to ask does she usually take this long to respond? I have resent the email two more times since then and still nothing. Any advice


----------



## fyn72

IMSilva said:


> Hi all, so I been doing my research and I  just bought my first pre owned neverfull. I did get it authenticated on this blog last month and it's real. Btw the authentication forum is amazing here! however I would love to get a second opinion on it (just so I can be a little more comfortable ). I went ahead and checked out Carol Diva's site and went ahead and paid in pay pal and sent her an email on December 2, since then I haven't received a respond. Just want to ask does she usually take this long to respond? I have resent the email two more times since then and still nothing. Any advice




Oh that's no good! I used her service a couple of years ago and she wasn't too long.. Maybe she is busy but should still respond to let you know!


----------



## missyb

Bella2015 said:


> Calling all my Cluny MM and Lockme II TPF members....  I'm trying to decide on a holiday from me, to me, just because I love me gift [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]. I just can't decide between the Lockme II and the Cluny mm.  I would love to hear everyone's thoughts.




I just purchased the lock me II. My SA sent me a pic of the taupe with pink trim and while absolutely love the style and color the bag is way to heavy with my wallet and cell in it. Unfortunately I'm returning it.


----------



## HotMama2007

Not sure I'm in the right thread but does anyone know if the Trevi ever came in mono? Thanks.


----------



## Lake4

Need advice on which Louis to choose. The Alma MM in gold mordore vernis or the new Montaigne in mordore vernis. Help!


----------



## love1212

HotMama2007 said:


> Not sure I'm in the right thread but does anyone know if the Trevi ever came in mono? Thanks.




No it did not.


----------



## love1212

Lake4 said:


> Need advice on which Louis to choose. The Alma MM in gold mordore vernis or the new Montaigne in mordore vernis. Help!




I like it in alma


----------



## HotMama2007

love1212 said:


> No it did not.



Thank you.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anybody have this Damier Graphite Coin Purse from mens collection N61237? I really wonder what the inside looks like theres no additional pics on LV website


----------



## Bebey

Alma. Classic


----------



## pjhm

Lake4 said:


> Need advice on which Louis to choose. The Alma MM in gold mordore vernis or the new Montaigne in mordore vernis. Help!




Montaigne !


----------



## leona_tsai

I'm loving that Montaigne! &#128525;


----------



## Bella2015

missyb said:


> I just purchased the lock me II. My SA sent me a pic of the taupe with pink trim and while absolutely love the style and color the bag is way to heavy with my wallet and cell in it. Unfortunately I'm returning it.




Ty missyb. I heard this a lot.  I decided on the Cluny MM.


----------



## missyb

Lake4 said:


> Need advice on which Louis to choose. The Alma MM in gold mordore vernis or the new Montaigne in mordore vernis. Help!




Love the Alma


----------



## Lake4

Dear all, based on most votes this is how my purchases stand. Thank you immensly for your great feedback. It's a ton of money and I needed the help. Also, should I stick with the gold/mordore alma or get the amarante?


----------



## purplekush

Hello, I need a silver miroir lockit in my life! Lol


----------



## Prettyn

Lake4 said:


> Dear all, based on most votes this is how my purchases stand. Thank you immensly for your great feedback. It's a ton of money and I needed the help. Also, should I stick with the gold/mordore alma or get the amarante?


They are both gorgeous! I love your bag charms!!


----------



## Temagraph

Hello from italy, florence


----------



## SaavyShopper

tua said:


> Does anybody have this Damier Graphite Coin Purse from mens collection N61237? I really wonder what the inside looks like theres no additional pics on LV website



It has a slit pocket inside that can hold 1 card in addition to the large compartment.  I have one on order since the few in the store I visited had slight imperfections I could not overlook (i.e.,  issue with the varnishing along the edges.).


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

SaavyShopper said:


> It has a slit pocket inside that can hold 1 card in addition to the large compartment.  I have one on order since the few in the store I visited had slight imperfections I could not overlook (i.e.,  issue with the varnishing along the edges.).


thank you for ur reply..so basically its just an open compartment with just one slit pocket on the side like the ZCP?


----------



## MaryLVLover

Hello from France


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Lake4 said:


> Dear all, based on most votes this is how my purchases stand. Thank you immensly for your great feedback. It's a ton of money and I needed the help. Also, should I stick with the gold/mordore alma or get the amarante?


Is this bag new on the left? I noticed there appears to be a scratch on it already at the bottom? Love both bags!!


----------



## Lake4

DebLuvsLV said:


> Is this bag new on the left? I noticed there appears to be a scratch on it already at the bottom? Love both bags!!


The bags are brand spanking new! Wherever you see a white line like that it is usually a concentration of light due to the shine of the vernis. There is no scratch on it. Thank you, will post another photo of the two LVs that I'm deciding between.


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Lake4 said:


> The bags are brand spanking new! Wherever you see a white line like that it is usually a concentration of light due to the shine of the vernis. There is no scratch on it. Thank you, will post another photo of the two LVs that I'm deciding between.



I was hoping that it had something to do with the camera and lighting!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Lake4

DebLuvsLV said:


> I was hoping that it had something to do with the camera and lighting!! Enjoy!!



Thank you everyone for your feedback! Here is how my LV family looks like. Which one do you like the best?


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Lake4 said:


> Thank you everyone for your feedback! Here is how my LV family looks like. Which one do you like the best?


So hard to choose!


----------



## Lake4

DebLuvsLV said:


> So hard to choose!


The pomme Montana is mine, I can only keep either the gold/mordore or the Amarante alma


----------



## forever.elise

Lake4 said:


> The pomme Montana is mine, I can only keep either the gold/mordore or the Amarante alma




Keep the Alma Vernis in Amarante!!! It's one of the most beautiful LV bags ever (in my opinion) and it also happens to be my very near future graduation present! Certainly has my vote![emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## charleston-mom

HotMama2007 said:


> Not sure I'm in the right thread but does anyone know if the Trevi ever came in mono? Thanks.




When the trevi first came out, it could be special ordered in both mono and azur. They are rare. My SA offered to order me one (about 35% higher than ebene). So yes, for a short while they could be ordered. But they stopped those types of special orders about six months later. Be careful though as they were faked in both colors. But I have seen authentic special ordered ones in both mono and azur.


----------



## HotMama2007

charleston-mom said:


> When the trevi first came out, it could be special ordered in both mono and azur. They are rare. My SA offered to order me one (about 35% higher than ebene). So yes, for a short while they could be ordered. But they stopped those types of special orders about six months later. Be careful though as they were faked in both colors. But I have seen authentic special ordered ones in both mono and azur.



Thanks. Do you know what year they were made in?


----------



## litchi

Wishing all a very happy holiday season! &#127873;&#127881;&#128151;&#127882;&#128092;


----------



## racho

Hi, hope to get some inputs.
Just bought a men mongram reversible belt from a 3rd party.
It is made in Spain. But the date code read ACxxxx instead of CAxxxx
Other than this, the other checks I observed from the Internet info seem to confirm its authenticity.
Ts much!


----------



## miralunakneitz

Hi I just have quick question  about the datecode. 
I bought speedy 30 last month and the datecode  is SD2185. I'm wondering  if this was made 2005 or 2015? Thanks


----------



## fyn72

miralunakneitz said:


> Hi I just have quick question  about the datecode.
> 
> I bought speedy 30 last month and the datecode  is SD2185. I'm wondering  if this was made 2005 or 2015? Thanks




28th week 2015


----------



## sb1212

Anyone have a speedy 25 and a Pallas bb?  I have a 25 and considering a Pallas bb


----------



## pjhm

miralunakneitz said:


> Hi I just have quick question  about the datecode.
> 
> I bought speedy 30 last month and the datecode  is SD2185. I'm wondering  if this was made 2005 or 2015? Thanks




Made in 2015. The second and fourth numbers are the year- yours was made in the 28th week of 2015.


----------



## fyn72

sb1212 said:


> Anyone have a speedy 25 and a Pallas bb?  I have a 25 and considering a Pallas bb




I do! Do you want s pic side by side? My speedy 25 is Empreinte though..


----------



## sb1212

fyn72 said:


> I do! Do you want s pic side by side? My speedy 25 is Empreinte though..




Oh that would be wonderful.  I thought about you I remember you posting the Pallas but I thought you had the big one. Thanks so much


----------



## fyn72

sb1212 said:


> Oh that would be wonderful.  I thought about you I remember you posting the Pallas but I thought you had the big one. Thanks so much




Here you go! The Pallas is much smaller inside


----------



## sb1212

fyn72 said:


> Here you go! The Pallas is much smaller inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224038
> View attachment 3224041
> View attachment 3224044




Thank you for the pics!  I was hoping the Pallas was a little bigger inside or at Least the opening was bigger than my 25


----------



## Camaro Chic

sb1212 said:


> Thank you for the pics!  I was hoping the Pallas was a little bigger inside or at Least the opening was bigger than my 25



I find my Pallas incredibly roomy but the multiple compartments make it seem so, I believe. It's so easy to keep things organized with it!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Third day of carrying this beauty and I'm amazed how many people comment on it-- and most of the compliments are from men! I'm still not tired of just looking at it. I originally wanted Aurore but the cerise is so vivid that I'm really happy I got it instead. I feel like Ghesquiere is truly bringing art back to fashion with his collections.


----------



## sb1212

Camaro Chic said:


> I find my Pallas incredibly roomy but the multiple compartments make it seem so, I believe. It's so easy to keep things organized with it!




That's what I think I would like about it is that it's more organized than my speedy.


----------



## sb1212

Camaro Chic said:


> Third day of carrying this beauty and I'm amazed how many people comment on it-- and most of the compliments are from men! I'm still not tired of just looking at it. I originally wanted Aurore but the cerise is so vivid that I'm really happy I got it instead. I feel like Ghesquiere is truly bringing art back to fashion with his collections.



Love this bag! My husband was looking online at lv and This is the bag he liked most and I do to!  Is it a heavy bag?


----------



## Bella2015

Camaro Chic said:


> Third day of carrying this beauty and I'm amazed how many people comment on it-- and most of the compliments are from men! I'm still not tired of just looking at it. I originally wanted Aurore but the cerise is so vivid that I'm really happy I got it instead. I feel like Ghesquiere is truly bringing art back to fashion with his collections.




I have this exact bag and you made the right choice with the cerise.  I have worn it several times and every time I get compliments.   It really pops with the red. Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## Bella2015

sb1212 said:


> Love this bag! My husband was looking online at lv and This is the bag he liked most and I do to!  Is it a heavy bag?




It's so light and comfortable!


----------



## sb1212

Bella2015 said:


> It's so light and comfortable!




Ugh makes me really want it now! I don't know if it's to big for me


----------



## shineeday

Hey everyone, new to this thread. Quick question. Is this the thread I may use to inquire about a certain Louis Vuitton bag I want to purchase? Thanks


----------



## Bella2015

sb1212 said:


> Ugh makes me really want it now! I don't know if it's to big for me




Get it. You won't regret it.


----------



## sb1212

Bella2015 said:


> Get it. You won't regret it.




I want to go into the store and look at it at least


----------



## Meaghanb123

shineeday said:


> Hey everyone, new to this thread. Quick question. Is this the thread I may use to inquire about a certain Louis Vuitton bag I want to purchase? Thanks



Is it something that you need authenticated or a question about a specific bag? The Clubhouse area would probably be best if you have questions about a specific bag. If it's an item you need authenticated there is an authentication forum.


----------



## Strawberree

Finally got a black epi!!! Now i don't have to worry about my clothes matching like i always do [emoji39]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Strawberree said:


> Finally got a black epi!!! Now i don't have to worry about my clothes matching like i always do [emoji39]


congrats which item did you get?


----------



## Strawberree

The St Jacques PM &#128578;


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Strawberree said:


> The St Jacques PM &#128578;


cool love the classic and timeles look of the bag


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Lol!!


----------



## sayakayumi

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Lol!!
> 
> View attachment 3226020



Oh no! Imagine that craigslist ad: "lot of women's purses in good condition, all for $500 plus a case of beer - OBO"


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Lol!!
> 
> View attachment 3226020




The funniest thing is my husband actually made the meme for me! He's such a mess! He actually buys the majority of my bags for me, so he doesn't apply to his own meme. [emoji3]


----------



## sayakayumi

Temagraph said:


> Hello from italy, florence





MaryLVLover said:


> Hello from France


Hello from the US


----------



## MaryLVLover

sayakayumi said:


> Hello from the US


Hello America


----------



## SaavyShopper

tua said:


> thank you for ur reply..so basically its just an open compartment with just one slit pocket on the side like the ZCP?



Yes, its the same type of slit pocket thats used to hold cards in the side slots of the zippy coin purse.


----------



## keevs1995

Hi LV lovers. Does anybody know where I can get a leather cochette/ keyshell for my neo greenwich damier cobalt bag? I'm looking for the same key holder the greenwich purse has. Thanks!


----------



## PoppyBlue

Hi everyone, hardly been on, so need to do it more to enable me lol Hope you all had a lovely festive period [emoji16]


----------



## roxies_mom

Happy New Year LV lovers! Just popping in to say hi. Hope you all have the best year ever!


----------



## perleegirl

Does anyone have the Artsy in Dune? How has it held up in this color? I love the look of this bag, but was told that denim will transfer onto it.


----------



## socallvlover

Was told this would be the place to post my request/question;

Hi guys! This question is sort of regarding exchanges at the LV store. I got a neverfull mm (was saving for what felt like an eternity to get it) I wanted my first purchase to be from the actual store so I wouldn't have to worry about getting a fake bag worrying about condition etc etc. I was sooooo excited while at the store I really wasn't paying too much attention to my specific bag and now about 5 days later I am noticing that the material on the sides does not line up as in the damier ebene little squares match up perfectly in a symmetrical way but not on the other side of the bag.

Is it supposed to match up? Did I get a 'defective' bag? Should I try to go and exchange it?

I am mostly concerned with being able to resell it some day and don't want this little flaw to make it look 'fake'.

All messed up side

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jqtzqukuhm14zej/2016-01-04 17.08.55.jpg?dl=0

All lined up side

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tbls94wrhev8b21/2016-01-04 17.08.44.jpg?dl=0

Any and all help with this is really appreciated.


----------



## sayakayumi

socallvlover said:


> Was told this would be the place to post my request/question;
> 
> Hi guys! This question is sort of regarding exchanges at the LV store. I got a neverfull mm (was saving for what felt like an eternity to get it) I wanted my first purchase to be from the actual store so I wouldn't have to worry about getting a fake bag worrying about condition etc etc. I was sooooo excited while at the store I really wasn't paying too much attention to my specific bag and now about 5 days later I am noticing that the material on the sides does not line up as in the damier ebene little squares match up perfectly in a symmetrical way but not on the other side of the bag.
> 
> Is it supposed to match up? Did I get a 'defective' bag? Should I try to go and exchange it?
> 
> I am mostly concerned with being able to resell it some day and don't want this little flaw to make it look 'fake'.
> 
> All messed up side
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jqtzqukuhm14zej/2016-01-04 17.08.55.jpg?dl=0
> 
> All lined up side
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tbls94wrhev8b21/2016-01-04 17.08.44.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Any and all help with this is really appreciated.


IMO your bag is not too bad, I've seen worse, but I would definitely exchange if I were you. You saved for a long time and you should be happy with your purchase. You wouldn't want to be annoyed every time you see your bag. 

All these little misalignments and imperfections have taught me to double check my items at time of purchase, I look them over to make sure they're acceptable, I ask for 2 or 3 bags to compare and I adopt the best. I'm sure some SA's might think I'm a pain  I don't care, I just want to be happy with my purchase and I wish you the same. 
Good luck finding a good bag and congrats on your pretty Neverful


----------



## NEW2THIS

Since this is the chat thread, I was hoping I could get an opinion on the sale of a "New" Speedy B 40 to me on December 20th. 

Now on my quest for getting this bag none of the stores I called had a few in stock to choose from. Anyone I spoke to on the phone advised me that the Speedy B 35 was plenty big and no one buys the 40. I was still set on getting this 40 and I'm sooo very glad I did. I need all that space on a daily basis.

I tracked one down in a store in my Mall and I checked the date code which is SD2195. That's a USA bag made in the 29th week of 2015. I purchased a 6 month old "new" bag on December 20th. Is this not unusual for a bag that is just not so popular in the stores? I could have declined it and ordered on line, but I was so excited and it was not a used bag that I could tell, as I checked it out thoroughly, so my hubby bought it. I'm just asking to see if this normal. Weird question I know, but when I went back to the store to buy my 6 Key Holder and talked to the SA about my brand new 40 she gasped when I told her it was 6 months old. She clutched her pearls when I told her I bought it in this store on December 20th. LOL!! I told her it must have been folded for months as the creases have not worked out yet. She laughed. I asked her if it was okay to buy such an old bag, she said it looks brand new you're taking great care of it and it's not considered old. Louis Vuitton stands by their products you have a new bag it's just not a popular item. We only have one at the most two of them in stock in this store at a time. 

I just have not seen anyone on the purse forum here buy such an old bag from a store, or at least maybe they haven't cheeked the date code. I'm satisfied with the bag. It is my little workhorse but I suppose I need to be reassured since it's my very first LV bag. Oh I must add that I love it so much I will be getting a 40 in MonMonogram in a few months. This bag is just so awesome!!!


----------



## socallvlover

sayakayumi said:


> IMO your bag is not too bad, I've seen worse, but I would definitely exchange if I were you. You saved for a long time and you should be happy with your purchase. You wouldn't want to be annoyed every time you see your bag.
> 
> All these little misalignments and imperfections have taught me to double check my items at time of purchase, I look them over to make sure they're acceptable, I ask for 2 or 3 bags to compare and I adopt the best. I'm sure some SA's might think I'm a pain  I don't care, I just want to be happy with my purchase and I wish you the same.
> Good luck finding a good bag and congrats on your pretty Neverful



Thank you sooooooo much for your response!!! I will def. take it back to the store to see if they can give me a more 'perfect' one like you said it's a lot of money and I shouldn't have to deal with something that bothers me! 

Thank you again!


----------



## Newfoundlove13

Hi Lv lovers..this is my first post on purseforum..I wanted to know the diffence between a speedy n speedy bandouliere..isnt it same as a speedy with a shoulder strap?&#128561;


----------



## sayakayumi

socallvlover said:


> Thank you sooooooo much for your response!!! I will def. take it back to the store to see if they can give me a more 'perfect' one like you said it's a lot of money and I shouldn't have to deal with something that bothers me!
> 
> Thank you again!


You're very welcome  




Newfoundlove13 said:


> Hi Lv lovers..this is my first post on purseforum..I wanted to know the diffence between a speedy n speedy bandouliere..isnt it same as a speedy with a shoulder strap?&#128561;


Basically yes &#128514;

See here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/speedy-v-speedy-b-930585.html


----------



## keevs1995

socallvlover said:


> Thank you sooooooo much for your response!!! I will def. take it back to the store to see if they can give me a more 'perfect' one like you said it's a lot of money and I shouldn't have to deal with something that bothers me!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!




Out of curiosity, is the bag made in the US, Spain, Germany, Italy, or France?


----------



## socallvlover

keevs1995 said:


> Out of curiosity, is the bag made in the US, Spain, Germany, Italy, or France?



It is made in the US- I bought it day after xmas


----------



## cat1967

socallvlover said:


> It is made in the US- I bought it day after xmas


The quality of LV should be the same in Europe and USA.  I really don't get it that it is different and it is as I have heard so many ladies complaining.  Before I couldn't understand those American ladies who wanted their bags MIF, but now I do.  All my bags are MIF or MIS as I live in Europe but mind you, not all of them are perfect either.


----------



## keevs1995

cat1967 said:


> The quality of LV should be the same in Europe and USA.  I really don't get it that it is different and it is as I have heard so many ladies complaining.  Before I couldn't understand those American ladies who wanted their bags MIF, but now I do.  All my bags are MIF or MIS as I live in Europe but mind you, not all of them are perfect either.




I agree. They SHOULD be consistent. The reality is, they are not.  It's unfortunate when you get a product that you have worked hard for and is not up to standard.


----------



## pjhm

Doesn't matter where it is made at least for the Siena style. Three Mifs were misaligned on both sides at the seams, but the one I bought which was USA made was perfectly aligned. As mentioned- you just have to visually inspect each piece.


----------



## perleegirl

Can anyone offer feedback on how bags in the color "Dune" look over time? I am especially   Interested in the "Artsy" in dune. Thanks!


----------



## Newfoundlove13

Then I should think of a getting a speedy n a shoulder strap n saving some money..&#128522;


----------



## cat1967

Newfoundlove13 said:


> Then I should think of a getting a speedy n a shoulder strap n saving some money..&#128522;



I did that for my first Speedy because then the Bandouliere version didn't exist but I don't find it the same comfortable as the other three Speedys I have which are B version.  It is less expensive to get the strap separately but not the same.  You should visit a LV store first, try both on and decide so that you don't waste money on a strap you don't need for another bag.  Also the strap of my Speedy 26 B DE can be used for my Alma PM, and the Alma has two special rings, one on each handle so as to add a strap, but it doesn't feel comfortable either.  But of course that is my opinion only.


----------



## Jordyaddict

NEW2THIS said:


> Since this is the chat thread, I was hoping I could get an opinion on the sale of a "New" Speedy B 40 to me on December 20th.
> 
> Now on my quest for getting this bag none of the stores I called had a few in stock to choose from. Anyone I spoke to on the phone advised me that the Speedy B 35 was plenty big and no one buys the 40. I was still set on getting this 40 and I'm sooo very glad I did. I need all that space on a daily basis.
> 
> I tracked one down in a store in my Mall and I checked the date code which is SD2195. That's a USA bag made in the 29th week of 2015. I purchased a 6 month old "new" bag on December 20th. Is this not unusual for a bag that is just not so popular in the stores? I could have declined it and ordered on line, but I was so excited and it was not a used bag that I could tell, as I checked it out thoroughly, so my hubby bought it. I'm just asking to see if this normal. Weird question I know, but when I went back to the store to buy my 6 Key Holder and talked to the SA about my brand new 40 she gasped when I told her it was 6 months old. She clutched her pearls when I told her I bought it in this store on December 20th. LOL!! I told her it must have been folded for months as the creases have not worked out yet. She laughed. I asked her if it was okay to buy such an old bag, she said it looks brand new you're taking great care of it and it's not considered old. Louis Vuitton stands by their products you have a new bag it's just not a popular item. We only have one at the most two of them in stock in this store at a time.
> 
> I just have not seen anyone on the purse forum here buy such an old bag from a store, or at least maybe they haven't cheeked the date code. I'm satisfied with the bag. It is my little workhorse but I suppose I need to be reassured since it's my very first LV bag. Oh I must add that I love it so much I will be getting a 40 in MonMonogram in a few months. This bag is just so awesome!!!



I've had the same when I brought my alma bb Epi in quetsche. I brought it in October 2014 but it was made in November 2013! I brought it from the flag ship store in Bond Street. It was still brand new with no marks etc. It obviously wasn't as popular colour so they don't get more u till they sell the stock they have.


----------



## viewwing

Someone please help!
What should I do?
Epi alma bb in rose ballerine + empriente st germain bb or ONE chanel seasonal flap?


----------



## fyn72

viewwing said:


> Someone please help!
> What should I do?
> Epi alma bb in rose ballerine + empriente st germain bb or ONE chanel seasonal flap?




Oohh hard choice! I love both the epi RB and Empreinte. Not a fan of Chanel myself depends on your lifestyle I guess.. The emp is soft and sits flatter to you body but the RB alma.. OOHH LA LAAA[emoji178] would stand out!


----------



## Jordyaddict

viewwing said:


> Someone please help!
> What should I do?
> Epi alma bb in rose ballerine + empriente st germain bb or ONE chanel seasonal flap?



Well I love my rose ballerine bb 

I guess it depends what you will use down the line more between the 2 options


----------



## seehe

viewwing said:


> Someone please help!
> What should I do?
> Epi alma bb in rose ballerine + empriente st germain bb or ONE chanel seasonal flap?




Oh my gosh- hard choice! You can't go wrong either way as all those bags are lovely. In my humble opinion, though, if you don't have a Chanel bag , I would go with the Chanel for now and perhaps add on the alma bob and st germain bob LV bags to your beautiful handbag collection one at a time later. Let us know what you decide


----------



## unionjill736

Bought 2 LV Galliera PM from Fashionphile but after reading all the posts regarding "fakes" I'm bothered if both are authentic.


----------



## Morenita21

Does anyone know if they've discontinued the compact zippy wallet in Damier Ebene?  I was at my LV store today and they're all out.  Actually there are none left in North America.  I ended up purchasing the vertical zippy wallet in DE because it was slightly smaller than the zippy organizer.  Do you ladies think it's weird since they put it in the men's section?  I think it's the silver zipper that's making me second guess my purchase. I'm used to the gold in the DE. HELP!!!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

I cannot seem to find the twinset clubhouse. What are your thoughts on this bag? Will it look dated in a few years? I am tempted to go buy the noir mono tomorrow....


----------



## Arlene619

LvoemyLV said:


> I cannot seem to find the twinset clubhouse. What are your thoughts on this bag? Will it look dated in a few years? I am tempted to go buy the noir mono tomorrow....



Are you referring to the Empreinte or monogram version?  I think they're gorgeous bags! I would prefer the Empreinte one, I think it would be a timeless piece. In all honesty that wouldn't bother me, I'll rock my bag even though it's out of style lol. Pls share your new purchase when you get it&#128522;


----------



## Friesoverguys

unionjill736 said:


> Bought 2 LV Galliera PM from Fashionphile but after reading all the posts regarding "fakes" I'm bothered if both are authentic.


 Have them authenticated or it will continue to torment you. You can pay a service or if you're super sweet  perhaps one of the experts on the "authenticate this" thread will help you. Just make sure you read the rules and post appropriate photos of details they need to check it over.


----------



## JazzyMac

Morenita21 said:


> Does anyone know if they've discontinued the compact zippy wallet in Damier Ebene?  I was at my LV store today and they're all out.  Actually there are none left in North America.  I ended up purchasing the vertical zippy wallet in DE because it was slightly smaller than the zippy organizer.  Do you ladies think it's weird since they put it in the men's section?  I think it's the silver zipper that's making me second guess my purchase. I'm used to the gold in the DE. HELP!!!!
> View attachment 3236074
> View attachment 3236072
> View attachment 3236073




They changed the zippy compact wallet design...it was released not too long ago, so I'm surprised if they are actually discontinuing it so soon. 

On another note, that wallet you have looks very nice. Can you hold bills in there flat without folding?


----------



## Arlene619

Good evening ladies and gents. Any advice would be appreciated. I just purchased the speedy b 25 in mono, but I'm debating on exchanging it for a diff print. I really love the cross body /shoulder option of this bag. I already own two speedy b's. 35 in mono and 30 in Damier Ebene. I live in S. California, so rain isn't really an issue. I really want the azur but I'm afraid of color transfer. I plan to use the 25 on a daily basis, I wear a lot of jeans and dark colored clothing. Is azur really sensitive to color transfer? Which one would you choose? Mono, azur or Damier been? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morenita21

Hi JazzyMac,
Thanks for answering.  Yes, the monogram compact zippy is in the new configuration, but it doesn't open flat which is what I wanted.  The one I got is the vertical zippy in DE and the bills lay flat.  I guess I'm just disappointed that I was set on the compact zippy in DE with the open flat configuration.  What do you think of the Insolite wallet?


----------



## JazzyMac

Morenita21 said:


> Hi JazzyMac,
> Thanks for answering.  Yes, the monogram compact zippy is in the new configuration, but it doesn't open flat which is what I wanted.  The one I got is the vertical zippy in DE and the bills lay flat.  I guess I'm just disappointed that I was set on the compact zippy in DE with the open flat configuration.  What do you think of the Insolite wallet?




The insolite is a beautiful wallet. However, I realized a long time ago that I don't like wallets that open flat--rather, I don't like the card slots that show as soon as the flap opens. I prefer compact wallets that have a file system.  Something smaller than the Zippy, but still allows bills to lay flat would be perfect for me. No brand has made it yet though.


----------



## JazzyMac

Arlene619 said:


> Good evening ladies and gents. Any advice would be appreciated. I just purchased the speedy b 25 in mono, but I'm debating on exchanging it for a diff print. I really love the cross body /shoulder option of this bag. I already own two speedy b's. 35 in mono and 30 in Damier Ebene. I live in S. California, so rain isn't really an issue. I really want the azur but I'm afraid of color transfer. I plan to use the 25 on a daily basis, I wear a lot of jeans and dark colored clothing. Is azur really sensitive to color transfer? Which one would you choose? Mono, azur or Damier been? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!




I think your Azur might get a teeny bit of color transfer. It might only be visible to you, but it will be there. 

Of all of them, I love, love, love the Speedy B in Damier Ebene. I also love, love, love the mono with the option for mon mono.


----------



## Arlene619

JazzyMac said:


> I think your Azur might get a teeny bit of color transfer. It might only be visible to you, but it will be there.
> 
> Of all of them, I love, love, love the Speedy B in Damier Ebene. I also love, love, love the mono with the option for mon mono.



Thanks so much ! I love all the prints, I'm afraid of how an azur will age... I'm clumsy and the light interior scares me. I love the mono and Damier Ebene print.. so it's between the two. It would be easier if I could just get both lol


----------



## pjhm

Arlene619 said:


> Good evening ladies and gents. Any advice would be appreciated. I just purchased the speedy b 25 in mono, but I'm debating on exchanging it for a diff print. I really love the cross body /shoulder option of this bag. I already own two speedy b's. 35 in mono and 30 in Damier Ebene. I live in S. California, so rain isn't really an issue. I really want the azur but I'm afraid of color transfer. I plan to use the 25 on a daily basis, I wear a lot of jeans and dark colored clothing. Is azur really sensitive to color transfer? Which one would you choose? Mono, azur or Damier been? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!




Since you have a bag in both Ebene and Mono, I'd get the Azur. I wore mine 2-3 days a week for 5 months wearing jeans and dark clothing and never experienced any color transfer. These canvas bags are fairly easy to keep clean.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Hi ladies, can anyone let me know if there is a thread for SA recommendations? Chanel has one but I can't seem to find one for LV. If anyone knows a good SA for LV inside Bloomingdale's @ Glendale, CA please let me know.


----------



## uhpharm01

AngieBaby15 said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone let me know if there is a thread for SA recommendations? Chanel has one but I can't seem to find one for LV. If anyone knows a good SA for LV inside Bloomingdale's @ Glendale, CA please let me know.



http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/worldwide-sas-recommendation-671836.html


----------



## AngieBaby15

uhpharm01 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/worldwide-sas-recommendation-671836.html


Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

AngieBaby15 said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## Jdacosta

Hi Does anyone know much about the Louis Vuitton louis vuitton ghesquiere boots?

I'm looking to order these

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ther-sock-booties-louis-vuitton-2167829.shtml

They are a size 37.5 but I am definitely a size 5/38.

Would this be a problem, are they true to size or a little bigger to size?

thanks


----------



## Yodabest

Does anyone use the Totally mm with kids? Is it large enough for all your things? 

I have the neverfull mm and gm, looking for something different.


----------



## LvoemyLV

PC1984 said:


> Does anyone use the Totally mm with kids? Is it large enough for all your things?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the neverfull mm and gm, looking for something different.




I have one and I have a 2 year old and almost 5 year old. It holds about what my neverfull mm holds. It's nice for when you need it zippered. I still prefer my neverfull though, but it definitely is comparable and works well with kids.


----------



## Yodabest

LvoemyLV said:


> I have one and I have a 2 year old and almost 5 year old. It holds about what my neverfull mm holds. It's nice for when you need it zippered. I still prefer my neverfull though, but it definitely is comparable and works well with kids.



Thank you for your response! I actually find my Neverfull mm isn't big enough and I use the gm for just me and my two year old. I thought the totally would feel bigger because of the compartments. Is this not the case?


----------



## LvoemyLV

PC1984 said:


> Thank you for your response! I actually find my Neverfull mm isn't big enough and I use the gm for just me and my two year old. I thought the totally would feel bigger because of the compartments. Is this not the case?




No definitely doesn't fit more. I used to use my NF GMs daily, but have been carrying less and less as they get older. I think the compartments are helpful for finding things quickly, but I definitely fit more in my neverfull mm. I've checked out the delightful gm over the weekend and it is a nice option if you want something big, but you still won't get the compartments.


----------



## k5ml3k

I've asked this multiple times but what would you guys recommend as a shoulder bag and that will fit my agenda MM and other small items? I've had my heart set on the PM but just didn't work out...thank you!


----------



## Morenita21

I have the Neverfull MM and I'm a busy mom of two and it has plenty of room for everything I carry.  I've also used it to travel and it fits my Josephine Wallet, IPad Air, Cell phone, Mini pochette, 4 passports and travel documents, water bottle and tissues plus there's still room.  It's a timeless, classic piece that will never go out of date just like the speedy.


----------



## Morenita21

k5ml3k said:


> I've asked this multiple times but what would you guys recommend as a shoulder bag and that will fit my agenda MM and other small items? I've had my heart set on the PM but just didn't work out...thank you!




My answer is above.


----------



## qwertyword

What's everyone's' favorite LV wallet?


----------



## sayakayumi

qwertyword said:


> What's everyone's' favorite LV wallet?



Sarah!


----------



## pjhm

Zippy organizer wallet because it has a place for checkbook and pen.


----------



## uhpharm01

qwertyword said:


> What's everyone's' favorite LV wallet?



The empreinte Clemence wallet in noir with the removable coin pouch &#128522;


----------



## Morenita21

qwertyword said:


> What's everyone's' favorite LV wallet?




Just bought the vertical zippy wallet last week.  I also have the Josephine and I really like that one too.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

qwertyword said:


> What's everyone's' favorite LV wallet?


Zippy Compact Wallet older model


----------



## qwertyword

Thanks guys! I had the older Sarah and loved it. Ufortunately it was stolen last yr so I was debating to replace it w the new Sarah or Zippy. I think the zipper would be a hindrance to me personally so leaning towards Sarah again esp since it has more pockets


----------



## Yodabest

LvoemyLV said:


> No definitely doesn't fit more. I used to use my NF GMs daily, but have been carrying less and less as they get older. I think the compartments are helpful for finding things quickly, but I definitely fit more in my neverfull mm. I've checked out the delightful gm over the weekend and it is a nice option if you want something big, but you still won't get the compartments.



Thanks! I think I will stick with the totally mm and switch off with my neverfull gm on days I need more space. 



I got it in the monogram last week and not sure if I should stick with the mono or get the ebene. 

I have the mono zippy wallet and keychain so I originally got the mono totally since it will match my accessories........ Plus it's different from gm neverfull that I'll be switching it off with. I just hope the ebene isn't a better fit for my lifestyle since you worry about it less.


----------



## Louislover10

k5ml3k said:


> I've asked this multiple times but what would you guys recommend as a shoulder bag and that will fit my agenda MM and other small items? I've had my heart set on the PM but just didn't work out...thank you!




I would say Neverfull MM or Totally MM.  Both great comfortable shoulder bags. I think perfect for everyday. I pmd you your inbox is full.


----------



## unionjill736

Friesoverguys said:


> Have them authenticated or it will continue to torment you. You can pay a service or if you're super sweet  perhaps one of the experts on the "authenticate this" thread will help you. Just make sure you read the rules and post appropriate photos of details they need to check it over.



I'm working on the pictures- I'm not very good at getting good angles but my SA actually agreed to have it looked at at the store when I pick up my new wallet. The ladies here are really sweet.


----------



## Friesoverguys

unionjill736 said:


> I'm working on the pictures- I'm not very good at getting good angles but my SA actually agreed to have it looked at at the store when I pick up my new wallet. The ladies here are really sweet.


 I'm selling my Zippy wallet and getting clear pics of all the hardware, heat stamp and date code has been so HARD! I'm even thinking I need a new camera. ugh. I'm liking the buying part much more than the selling. Lol


I love this forum and discovering the youtube videos has been so fun. We are all nuts. Lol


----------



## unionjill736

Friesoverguys said:


> I'm selling my Zippy wallet and getting clear pics of all the hardware, heat stamp and date code has been so HARD! I'm even thinking I need a new camera. ugh. I'm liking the buying part much more than the selling. Lol
> 
> 
> I love this forum and discovering the youtube videos has been so fun. We are all nuts. Lol


I stopped buying for a long time and almost convinced myself I'm rehabilitated- then I had to help my mom pick a Christmas present for herself and everything went down the toilet. I have sold a few pieces in the past and I'm always nervous about those crazy buyer stories. 

Only people with the same problems can relate... Lol


----------



## viewwing

seehe said:


> Oh my gosh- hard choice! You can't go wrong either way as all those bags are lovely. In my humble opinion, though, if you don't have a Chanel bag , I would go with the Chanel for now and perhaps add on the alma bob and st germain bob LV bags to your beautiful handbag collection one at a time later. Let us know what you decide



The alma bb in the color i want is hard to find, i have one on my radar now and must grab it before it disappears. the st germain i guess i can leave it till later. and i do already have a chanel, this would be my second one... arg... i've still not decided.


----------



## Friesoverguys

unionjill736 said:


> I stopped buying for a long time and almost convinced myself I'm rehabilitated- then I had to help my mom pick a Christmas present for herself and everything went down the toilet. I have sold a few pieces in the past and I'm always nervous about those crazy buyer stories.
> 
> Only people with the same problems can relate... Lol


 Lol...yup. I told my boyfriend he is lucky, he should be happy that my addiction isn't drinking, gambling or snorting crack.


----------



## forever.elise

Friesoverguys said:


> Lol...yup. I told my boyfriend he is lucky, he should be happy that my addiction isn't drinking, gambling or snorting crack.




I was just thinking the same thing today!!![emoji23][emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## seehe

viewwing said:


> The alma bb in the color i want is hard to find, i have one on my radar now and must grab it before it disappears. the st germain i guess i can leave it till later. and i do already have a chanel, this would be my second one... arg... i've still not decided.



Aha. Well I totally agree with you that if that alms bb in the color you want is hard to find you should grab it while you can then . Plus LV has a tendacy to discontinue colors and styles, and if you already have a Chanel, I would personally grab that alma bb and the st Germaine - love both those bags. There's a newer bag out  too, with an LV twist lock on the front which I think is really fun- have you seen that one?


----------



## Friesoverguys

forever.elise said:


> I was just thinking the same thing today!!![emoji23][emoji122]&#127995;


:giggles:


----------



## qwertyword

Does LV in Saks gift send out of state to save tax?


----------



## whifi

does anyone know if the LV boutiques located inside Neiman Marcus will accept NM gift cards as payment? I tried to call and ask, but apparently no one there wants to answer the phone today


----------



## Syrenitytoo

seehe said:


> Aha. Well I totally agree with you that if that alms bb in the color you want is hard to find you should grab it while you can then . Plus LV has a tendacy to discontinue colors and styles, and if you already have a Chanel, I would personally grab that alma bb and the st Germaine - love both those bags. There's a newer bag out  too, with an LV twist lock on the front which I think is really fun- have you seen that one?


Oh the Pasadena?  It is cute!


----------



## seehe

Syrenitytoo said:


> Oh the Pasadena?  It is cute!



Actually I believe it is just called the Twist - here's a photo. To open the bag you twist the silver L over to match the V


----------



## jkambo

mono cles or mono card holder? Only choose one


----------



## roxies_mom

jkambo said:


> mono cles or mono card holder? Only choose one



Cles, it holds cards or coins and you can clip it to your bag or belt loop.


----------



## nursem97

unionjill736 said:


> Bought 2 LV Galliera PM from Fashionphile but after reading all the posts regard "fakes" I'mI bothered if both are authentic.



Hey fellow LV lover! *I have purchased 3 items off the Internet,  I've received 2 and am waiting on my third.  I too wondered if they were authentic.  I used Meme's Treasures  to authenticate mine.  She's very nice and easy to work with.  It's worth the money to know you're lived items are authentic.  Happy pursing!!


----------



## irishlas

whifi said:


> does anyone know if the LV boutiques located inside Neiman Marcus will accept NM gift cards as payment? I tried to call and ask, but apparently no one there wants to answer the phone today




I have used Neiman Marcus gift cards at the boutique inside the Neiman at Short Hills a couple of times -- no problem!


----------



## whifi

irishlas said:


> I have used Neiman Marcus gift cards at the boutique inside the Neiman at Short Hills a couple of times -- no problem!



awesome, thank you! I am waiting one from the last NM gift card event, and thinking I'll put it toward a card case or Toiletry 19


----------



## qwertyword

Monogram or Vernis Sarah wallet?


----------



## uhpharm01

tua said:


> zippy compact wallet older model



+1


----------



## nursem97

Friesoverguys said:


> Have them authenticated or it will continue to torment you. You can pay a service or if you're super sweet  perhaps one of the experts on the "authenticate this" thread will help you. Just make sure you read the rules and post appropriate photos of details they need to check it over.



If the ladies on this site can not authenticate for you,  use Meme's Treasures.  Very sweet lady with quick response and letter of authenticity.  You can also get what the value of the item is right now. I've had 2 items verified.  If you don't do it  it will  drive you crazy wondering!  It did me.  There is a fee,  but you'll get a letter of authenticity,  which will help if you want to sell anything..


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

qwertyword said:


> Monogram or Vernis Sarah wallet?


mono Sara. I dont like the crease on the inside flap created on the vernis one. I prefer mono Sarah and Vernis Zippy


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I have the vernis sarah and love it, it is so beautiful. I'm not sure what the "crease on the inside flap" is...


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

PuccaNGaru said:


> I have the vernis sarah and love it, it is so beautiful. I'm not sure what the "crease on the inside flap" is...


Crease and dents not as visible in the pic but hopefully you can get the idea


----------



## SakuraSakura

nursem97 said:


> If the ladies on this site can not authenticate for you,  use Meme's Treasures.  Very sweet lady with quick response and letter of authenticity.  You can also get what the value of the item is right now. I've had 2 items verified.  If you don't do it  it will  drive you crazy wondering!  It did me.  There is a fee,  but you'll get a letter of authenticity,  which will help if you want to sell anything..




How much is it per item?


----------



## nursem97

SakuraSakura said:


> How much is it per item?



She charges $12.00for a verbal quote.  $17.00 for a written letter.  It's $4.50 extra if you'd like to know the value of your piece.  I hope this helps you.   Good luck!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

nursem97 said:


> If the ladies on this site can not authenticate for you,  use Meme's Treasures.  Very sweet lady with quick response and letter of authenticity.  You can also get what the value of the item is right now. I've had 2 items verified.  If you don't do it  it will  drive you crazy wondering!  It did me.  There is a fee,  but you'll get a letter of authenticity,  which will help if you want to sell anything..


Thanks so much for sharing this!!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

seehe said:


> Actually I believe it is just called the Twist - here's a photo. To open the bag you twist the silver L over to match the V


I so lust over this bag - I just cant justify the price as I won't use it that often but I still LOVE it!!  If I won the lottery, that would be it~~


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I am looking for a bag I've loved for 5 years but simply thought it was not around any more.  Come to find out, it's being replaced for the all vernis leather version.  If anyone knows of a Brea MM with vachetta trim in Amarante, I would love to hear about it.  There are only like 7 left in the company.  I would not mind a pre-loved bag at all.  Am really leary of people I have corresponded with on the Bay who cannot prove authenticity.  I so want this bag before it's too late.  Help!!!!!


----------



## unionjill736

nursem97 said:


> If the ladies on this site can not authenticate for you,  use Meme's Treasures.  Very sweet lady with quick response and letter of authenticity.  You can also get what the value of the item is right now. I've had 2 items verified.  If you don't do it  it will  drive you crazy wondering!  It did me.  There is a fee,  but you'll get a letter of authenticity,  which will help if you want to sell anything..



What pictures do I need to send if I want anything authenticated by Meme's Treasures? Do you use the txt feature or Dropbox? I've been meaning to look into this but since it's been mentioned I figured I might as well ask &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## nursem97

unionjill736 said:


> What pictures do I need to send if I want anything authenticated by Meme's Treasures? Do you use the txt feature or Dropbox? I've been meaning to look into this but since it's been mentioned I figured I might as well ask &#9786;&#65039;



Her number is 1-936-525-8202   Send her a message letting her know you want to get sonething authenticated.  She'll tell you what to do.  She is very nice quick to respond. 
You'll need pictures of the inside,  outside,  date code,  the stamp of where it is made, all the clasps,  hooks during... Basically the whole item.   Lol. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## nursem97

seehe said:


> actually i believe it is just called the twist - here's a photo. To open the bag you twist the silver l over to match the v



love this bag!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

tua said:


> Crease and dents not as visible in the pic but hopefully you can get the idea



Fortunately, I don't have this on my wallet. Maybe it's still too new? I've only had it since May, but do use it everyday. Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

How do you guys feel about the Volta?  It's not talked about a lot on this forum.  At times I like the bag, and other times it is not spectacular enough.


----------



## Morenita21

SweetDaisy05 said:


> How do you guys feel about the Volta?  It's not talked about a lot on this forum.  At times I like the bag, and other times it is not spectacular enough.




I think it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## LuxMommy

Hi guys! Haven't participated in this thread before, but just wanted to share my excitement with someone: I think I will be getting a new bag on Monday .


----------



## Arlene619

LuxMommy said:


> Hi guys! Haven't participated in this thread before, but just wanted to share my excitement with someone: I think I will be getting a new bag on Monday .



Congrats! ! What bag do you want? Pls share your reveal with us &#128518;


----------



## LuxMommy

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats! ! What bag do you want? Pls share your reveal with us &#128518;



Thanks so much!!!! I am adding a Monogram bag and it will be either the Segur or the new Phenix PM . Yes, will definitely do a reveal!


----------



## uhpharm01

LuxMommy said:


> Thanks so much!!!! I am adding a Monogram bag and it will be either the Segur or the new Phenix PM . Yes, will definitely do a reveal!



Oh that so good. I can't wait for your reveal


----------



## LuxMommy

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh that so good. I can't wait for your reveal



Thanks so much! Me neither, LOL .


----------



## SweetDaisy05

Morenita21 said:


> I think it's a gorgeous bag.



Thanks!


----------



## SakuraSakura

nursem97 said:


> She charges $12.00for a verbal quote.  $17.00 for a written letter.  It's $4.50 extra if you'd like to know the value of your piece.  I hope this helps you.   Good luck!




Is it in USD?


----------



## nursem97

Yes  SakuraSakura,  it us USD


----------



## nursem97

Yes,  it's USD.


----------



## SakuraSakura

nursem97 said:


> Yes,  it's USD.




Yikes. That would be $30.00.


----------



## nursem97

SakuraSakura said:


> Yikes. That would be $30.00.



It cost me $21.00 to get it authenticated,  priced and a written letter of authentication with the value if the item.  I would rather play that then not know.  Plus you'll have a letter of authenticity.  You can get a verbal answer for less than the written one if you just want to know and dont care about the other stuff. If you go to her Web site you can see the prices for all of it.


----------



## qwertyword

nursem97 said:


> If the ladies on this site can not authenticate for you,  use Meme's Treasures.  Very sweet lady with quick response and letter of authenticity.  You can also get what the value of the item is right now. I've had 2 items verified.  If you don't do it  it will  drive you crazy wondering!  It did me.  There is a fee,  but you'll get a letter of authenticity,  which will help if you want to sell anything..




How does Meme's Treasures and other paid authenticators establish their expertise/authority? Just curious


----------



## nursem97

qwertyword said:


> How does Meme's Treasures and other paid authenticators establish their expertise/authority? Just curious



She was recommended to me.  I  looked up reviews etc on her and her shop.  They were all positive.  A dispute was settled by using one of her authentications (the item being claimed as authentic was not authentic).  I guess they have a lot of experience with the product they authenticate. I'm sure if you asked Meme (Melissa) she wouldn't mind answering your questions.


----------



## karyagirl

hello


----------



## karyagirl

hello,can you guys help me if this LV that i found at my grandmas house is authentic or not? how can i post pictures? Im new in this site,and still confuse
thanks
karen


----------



## karyagirl

please help me find out if this checkbook holder is real or not,i found at my grandmAs place and she said it was bought early 1980's when she was young and im thinking its probably vintage one,everything is canvas inside and out and the Lv logos on  canvas gets lighter throughout the years and i couldnt find any date codes on it though,there are some wear and tear from usage,if anybody knows if this is real or not pls response thank you
karya


----------



## amanda3185

Im so happy i found this furum i hope i dont mess everything up im so clumsy with things hopefully i can follow all rules and do everything right&#128556;


----------



## amanda3185

Also i noticed there is an app tht sais purse furum on my playstore is tht an app for this. Furum tht way i can download it as i use my phone for everything ???


----------



## LovestheLouis

Hey everyone, hope all is well. Just wanna chat about something, I'm thinking of selling my white multi coloured Alma, anyone else find it a really hard bag to wear? 
Maybe it's just me because I love wearing black, one of my most favourite Louis bags to use is my epi noè, and I was thinking if I do part with Alma then I could invest in more epi? 
Anyone have an opinion on the epi on its durability? I want to use epi as my every day bag. Please share your thoughts guys. X


----------



## lulumon

I have a question I bought a vintage lv petit Noe from a local seller and everything is perfect and beautiful the leather is in good shape but I noticed it doesn't have luois Vuitton engraved on the rings of the draw string does this mean its not authentic?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

karyagirl said:


> hello





karyagirl said:


> hello,can you guys help me if this LV that i found at my grandmas house is authentic or not? how can i post pictures? Im new in this site,and still confuse
> thanks
> karen





karyagirl said:


> please help me find out if this checkbook holder is real or not,i found at my grandmAs place and she said it was bought early 1980's when she was young and im thinking its probably vintage one,everything is canvas inside and out and the Lv logos on  canvas gets lighter throughout the years and i couldnt find any date codes on it though,there are some wear and tear from usage,if anybody knows if this is real or not pls response thank you
> karya



Hello and welcome!

I can see you are new so I will explain the Rules. All Authentications Must be in the Authenticate This Threads. You cannot post your own pictures and ask for an Authentication, you Must use the AT Threads. In your case the ATLV Thread requires a Link to Sale/Auction, so I suggest you use a paid third party authentication service such as Authenticate4U. I hope this helps. Thank you.


----------



## Pelagia

Hi hi! Please share your experiences with loving my bags  thank you!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Pelagia said:


> Hi hi! Please share your experiences with loving my bags  thank you!!




Works great, just time consuming. I've used LMB pretreatment and vachetta protection on about 8 of my bags from new. No bad things to say! Works well. I do two coats of the protection though, letting them sit a day in between.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I have used Lovin My Bags for Balenciaga & Alexander McQueen and it works amazing! Just be patient and don't rush through the application, and follow the directions exactly!


----------



## Cyra

qwertyword said:


> What's everyone's' favorite LV wallet?



Zippy Retiro/Estrela matching wallet for my Estrela.  Love the black leather trim.


----------



## BellaRose125

Recently got a noir multicolor insolite in excellent condition from Fashionphile for under retail surprisingly. I'm not sure it's all the way me but I don't want to return/sell it and kick myself later. Similar wallet on FP is now selling for $1050 which is quite ridiculous. Should I keep it as an investment/collectors piece? So indecisive. Any regrets letting go of multicolor items?


----------



## HotMama2007

BellaRose125 said:


> Recently got a noir multicolor insolite in excellent condition from Fashionphile for under retail surprisingly. I'm not sure it's all the way me but I don't want to return/sell it and kick myself later. Similar wallet on FP is now selling for $1050 which is quite ridiculous. Should I keep it as an investment/collectors piece? So indecisive. Any regrets letting go of multicolor items?



I have not sold any of my MC pieces but I would definitely suggest holding on to it and think about it. At this point it could be considered a collective piece. Wait awhile, what's the worst that could happen, it go up in resale price?! Lol


----------



## jellyv

BellaRose125 said:


> Recently got a noir multicolor insolite in excellent condition from Fashionphile for under retail surprisingly. I'm not sure it's all the way me but I don't want to return/sell it and kick myself later. Similar wallet on FP is now selling for $1050 which is quite ridiculous. Should I keep it as an investment/collectors piece? So indecisive. Any regrets letting go of multicolor items?




A used MC wallet is never going to be a collector or "investment" item. These were made in vast numbers. Get/keep a wallet that suits you.  The worst that can happen by hoarding thinking it's ultra collectible is, you lose a ton of $$ in resale. Tastes are fickle.

I think noir MC is gorgeous but always found the Insolite gigantic and awkward. But what matters is if you like it enough to use it.


----------



## unionjill736

I've been eyeing this Tivoli GM in Fashionphile for a few days now- it's in like new condition and now I've decided I really must have it again (had one before and sold it) poof it's gone. Just venting. Now I have to go to the mall tomorrow and console myself.


----------



## HotMama2007

unionjill736 said:


> I've been eyeing this Tivoli GM in Fashionphile for a few days now- it's in like new condition and now I've decided I really must have it again (had one before and sold it) poof it's gone. Just venting. Now I have to go to the mall tomorrow and console myself.



Lol! I hate when I miss out on something, cause then I want it more!!


----------



## viewwing

seehe said:


> Aha. Well I totally agree with you that if that alms bb in the color you want is hard to find you should grab it while you can then . Plus LV has a tendacy to discontinue colors and styles, and if you already have a Chanel, I would personally grab that alma bb and the st Germaine - love both those bags. There's a newer bag out  too, with an LV twist lock on the front which I think is really fun- have you seen that one?



I have but not a fan of the super BIG LV logo infront. I like my bags on the subtle side.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

OMG!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!! I just purchased my first preloved piece from fashionphile. An artsy in Terre. It looks  as if it was never used and I went into the LV boutique and purchased this handbag myself. I'm over the moon. I would send a picture, but embarrassed to say I can't figure out how to send it. Any helpful hints would be appreciated. I saved a great deal that will go towards my new bag that I'm told will come in denim. Sooooooo happy and pleasantly surprised. Oh I love that they have layaway!!!! I will definitely be back&#127799;&#127799;&#127799;&#127799;


----------



## Anvendrely

Hi All!

This is my first time posting, as this is also my first LV.  I bought the Caissa wallet in Rose Ballerine.  I received it yesterday and I noticed a lump on the varnish.  I will post a picture if I can.  I don't want to be too picky, but is this normal, and part of the the imperfections that can come with each piece or is it something that I would want to exchange my piece for?  The only way I can describe it is, it's something I want to pick at take off, but I know that would ruin the varnish.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Lorealxo51

Hi all! I was wondering what the name/price of this Louis Vuitton bag is. I believe it's a special limited edition handbag, but I can't find it online anywhere. I'm sure that it is authentic. It isn't too clear in the photo, but the handles of the bag are attached to a pocket at the front of the bag. Both front and back of the bag have a large pocket going across. I believe the material is Vernis Leather- it's rubbery and shiny. 

Thanks in advance! Here's the image. 





http://tinypic.com/r/5e5szn/9


----------



## unionjill736

When returning a merchandise to Fashionphile, do you all just return it back and wait for them to return the money to the account or are there any other steps do I need to take? I sent them an email as to why I am returning the bag and I intend on sending it back with tracking and all that of course but not sure if I also need to contact Paypal now as well. The tag they have placed on the bag was never removed. Pls advise on what to do next. Thanks.


----------



## unionjill736

Lorealxo51 said:


> Hi all! I was wondering what the name/price of this Louis Vuitton bag is. I believe it's a special limited edition handbag, but I can't find it online anywhere. I'm sure that it is authentic. It isn't too clear in the photo, but the handles of the bag are attached to a pocket at the front of the bag. Both front and back of the bag have a large pocket going across. I believe the material is Vernis Leather- it's rubbery and shiny.
> 
> Thanks in advance! Here's the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/5e5szn/9



Summit Drive Vernis. I think this is the Amarante color. Yes it is in Vernis material.


----------



## bunnyboo1

unionjill736 said:


> Summit Drive Vernis. I think this is the Amarante color. Yes it is in Vernis material.


Sorry about "interrupting" this thread, but on an unrelated note, could anyone please explain to me, how you start a thread. Thanks.


----------



## AndreaM99

unionjill736 said:


> When returning a merchandise to Fashionphile, do you all just return it back and wait for them to return the money to the account or are there any other steps do I need to take? I sent them an email as to why I am returning the bag and I intend on sending it back with tracking and all that of course but not sure if I also need to contact Paypal now as well. The tag they have placed on the bag was never removed. Pls advise on what to do next. Thanks.


Hi! The only thing you should do while returning to Fashionphile, is to ask for the returning label via email, I usually use the same email thread related to the purchased item. Yes, they pay for the postage! Wrap the item into the same box as you received and use the label. That's it! After few days you will receive a refund to your Paypal, so there is no need to contact Paypal. Fashionphile is very reliable, no worries, you will get you money quickly back. I have only a good experience and I shop with them a lot!


----------



## LuxMommy

Hi friends, just need to vent. I was supposed to get a new bag last Monday, instead I found myself facing a crazy work week, both of my kids down with the flu, no sleep, working and comforting crying kids day and night AND on top of that I am now ill myself :cry:. So, basically, what I'm saying is once we hopefully make it through and everything is back to normal, boy, I am SO going to LV and rewarding myself...


----------



## fyn72

LuxMommy said:


> Hi friends, just need to vent. I was supposed to get a new bag last Monday, instead I found myself facing a crazy work week, both of my kids down with the flu, no sleep, working and comforting crying kids day and night AND on top of that I am now ill myself :cry:. So, basically, what I'm saying is once we hopefully make it through and everything is back to normal, boy, I am SO going to LV and rewarding myself...




Ohh you poor darlin! I hope you feel better soon and then go treat yourself! Can't wait to see what you get [emoji16]


----------



## LuxMommy

fyn72 said:


> Ohh you poor darlin! I hope you feel better soon and then go treat yourself! Can't wait to see what you get [emoji16]



Oh fyn/Sandie, thank you so much sweetie!!!!  That's just what I needed, a little sympathy and encouragement . This morning everyone woke up feeling a lot better, so hopefully it won't be long until I'm back on track with my LV plans . Have a wonderful day!


----------



## momof3boyz

LuxMommy said:


> Oh fyn/Sandie, thank you so much sweetie!!!!  That's just what I needed, a little sympathy and encouragement . This morning everyone woke up feeling a lot better, so hopefully it won't be long until I'm back on track with my LV plans . Have a wonderful day!



I know exactly what you mean .....glad to hear everyone is doing better . My kids and hubby were just sick for days as well    What are you getting at LV ?


----------



## LuxMommy

momof3boyz said:


> I know exactly what you mean .....glad to hear everyone is doing better . My kids and hubby were just sick for days as well    What are you getting at LV ?



Hi momof3boyz! Thanks so much for your sweet words . Oh dear, with 3 kids it must be even worse . Hope your family is doing ok by now, too. Well... my plan is to get a Monogram bag, either the Segur or the Phenix, and then maybe a Clemence wallet and a shawl...


----------



## momof3boyz

LuxMommy said:


> Hi momof3boyz! Thanks so much for your sweet words . Oh dear, with 3 kids it must be even worse . Hope your family is doing ok by now, too. Well... my plan is to get a Monogram bag, either the Segur or the Phenix, and then maybe a Clemence wallet and a shawl...



Thank you LuxMommy    Great choices !!!!! They are all so pretty ! Post pictures when you can


----------



## LuxMommy

momof3boyz said:


> Thank you LuxMommy    Great choices !!!!! They are all so pretty ! Post pictures when you can



Thank you, they sure are . Will do!!!


----------



## Miss_Z

It seems that Louis Vuitton has again increased the prices! Just checked their website.


----------



## qwertyword

Miss_Z said:


> It seems that Louis Vuitton has again increased the prices! Just checked their website.




I don't see an increase on their site..?


----------



## Miss_Z

Really? Well, maybe because I live in Russia. I did check the official site here. Over 10 percent increase. Poor russian ruble


----------



## qwertyword

Miss_Z said:


> Really? Well, maybe because I live in Russia. I did check the official site here. Over 10 percent increase. Poor russian ruble




Sorry  US is expecting an increase in Feb, so maybe a couple more weeks


----------



## LuxMommy

Miss_Z said:


> It seems that Louis Vuitton has again increased the prices! Just checked their website.



NOOOOOO!!! Do you think it's all around Europe????


----------



## Miss_Z

Maybe... A friend of mine bought a speedy 30 last year in Italy. I don't remember exactly, but it should be less than 700 euro at that time. Now it costs 760 euro on their website.


----------



## qwertyword

Does anyone know if LV purchased at Saks can be returned at a Saks that doesn't carry LV?


----------



## luxelove2

qwertyword said:


> Does anyone know if LV purchased at Saks can be returned at a Saks that doesn't carry LV?




I doubt it really. I bought Chanel accessory from a Nordstrom and tried to return it to another Nordstrom (in their customer service center) and they wouldn't let me because the ppl in the boutiques have to check it first. So I made a long drive back to the original Nordstrom I bought it at and they took it back without hesitation.


----------



## Pelagia

Is the prince increase in USA confirmed?


----------



## uhpharm01

Pelagia said:


> Is the prince increase in USA confirmed?



Oh is the price increase confirmed in the USA ?  I hope not.


----------



## luvspurses

qwertyword said:


> Does anyone know if LV purchased at Saks can be returned at a Saks that doesn't carry LV?


i don't think so because i know it won't work at macys. i asked about that once since the macys in nyc carries lv and the macys where i lived did not.


----------



## pjhm

luvspurses said:


> i don't think so because i know it won't work at macys. i asked about that once since the macys in nyc carries lv and the macys where i lived did not.




Same thing with Neiman Marcus, they have to have a LV in their location to credit any return.


----------



## Rani

I just have to vent, why are LV making so many bags with those dreaded tabs? I just hate how they look when they start to curl up!


----------



## cat1967

Rani said:


> I just have to vent, why are LV making so many bags with those dreaded tabs? I just hate how they look when they start to curl up!



I hated that as well that is why I sold my Totally and my Delightful GM which had them in the front with the zippers.


----------



## Kitty157

Rani said:


> I just have to vent, why are LV making so many bags with those dreaded tabs? I just hate how they look when they start to curl up!



I agree. if they have to use it to reinforce the d rings that hold the straps they should at least stitch them down to the canvas.


----------



## Friesoverguys

Wow...tons of new bags alert. Good grief. Quite a sight.


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Friesoverguys said:


> Wow...tons of new bags alert. Good grief. Quite a sight.


Haaaaa your member name and profile pic made me giggle!!


----------



## Friesoverguys

DebLuvsLV said:


> Haaaaa your member name and profile pic made me giggle!!


Ahhhaha...thanks! It's nearly impossible for me to be serious for very long. Just a bit warped.


----------



## LVoeletters

I thought that department stores did away with the discount when people open cards at their store? Was I misinformed by a Bloomingdales associate? She told me that if I opened a card it would apply to Louis Vuitton purchases that day..... But I figured she was new and trying to bait me?


----------



## Friesoverguys

How do you delete? Argh


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Has anyone been to the LV store in Lisbon and/or Barcelona?


----------



## mrsj112

Hi! 

I am purchasing my first pre loved bag and it will need a new zipper tab. Do you guys know if Louis Vuitton will allow me to mail it in for repairs? I don't have a store locally.


----------



## March786

Hello ladies does anyone have the Bastille bag?


----------



## APhiJill

mrsj112 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am purchasing my first pre loved bag and it will need a new zipper tab. Do you guys know if Louis Vuitton will allow me to mail it in for repairs? I don't have a store locally.



I'm getting my first pre loved bag this weekend. Ok. I should say BAGS


----------



## newport5236

PuccaNGaru said:


> Has anyone been to the LV store in Lisbon and/or Barcelona?




I second this...going to Barcelona in March and wondering about their inventory.  I am hoping to purchase the speedy 25 in cherry empreinte  I like the dune color too but am worried about color transfer or staining inside.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

newport5236 said:


> I second this...going to Barcelona in March and wondering about their inventory.  I am hoping to purchase the speedy 25 in cherry empreinte  I like the dune color too but am worried about color transfer or staining inside.



These are my two destinations that I have narrowed it down to for my trip in April. Let me know what you find!!!


----------



## Rocdoc32

Hi all-  I am new to the forum and wanting to purchase my first LV monogram bag.  I was hoping to get advice from all of you.  I like structured bags with a cross-body strap.  I had looked at the Montaigne but don't like how the handles stay up while wearing crossbody/shoulder.  I was thinking the Turenne MM.  (Keep in mind no LV stores are near me so I will have to order it.). Suggestions? TIA


----------



## Friesoverguys

Rocdoc32 said:


> Hi all-  I am new to the forum and wanting to purchase my first LV monogram bag.  I was hoping to get advice from all of you.  I like structured bags with a cross-body strap.  I had looked at the Montaigne but don't like how the handles stay up while wearing crossbody/shoulder.  I was thinking the Turenne MM.  (Keep in mind no LV stores are near me so I will have to order it.). Suggestions? TIA




For me, a lot of factors must be considered. What and how much are you carrying? Will you wear it for a specific purpose? Can you tolerate a high maintenance bag or need something carefree? What's your body type? They have so many to choose from...start narrowing it down. Is it an every day bag?


----------



## Friesoverguys

My favorite is the pochette metis. I like structured bags too.


----------



## Rocdoc32

I am 5'4" and curvy.  Wanting something to carry everyday.  I have carried various price point MK and Coach in the past. They look like new.  I am not hard on my bags at all.  I want to be able to throw in iPad mini along with wallet, sunglasses and makeup bag.  Sometimes office stuff too.


----------



## Win_710

hi,

i recently bought a older model of Louis Vuitton shawl which doesnt produce anymore from ebay, the sellers seems to be selling authentic products, but the material feels harder than my current model shawl, does anyone know if the older models although same components feels different? 

thanks! 

file:///Users/winnielai/Desktop/IMG_8867.jpg


----------



## Rani

Rocdoc32 said:


> Hi all-  I am new to the forum and wanting to purchase my first LV monogram bag.  I was hoping to get advice from all of you.  I like structured bags with a cross-body strap.  I had looked at the Montaigne but don't like how the handles stay up while wearing crossbody/shoulder.  I was thinking the Turenne MM.  (Keep in mind no LV stores are near me so I will have to order it.). Suggestions? TIA



Turenne mm or Siena mm would be a good choice. Just depends if you want mono or de. I believe Turenne mm is a bit bigger than Siena mm and has a shoulder strap. Check out the mod shots in the clubhouse. The new Mews bag is also quite structured looking and very nice.


----------



## Chrissy116

Help!! I have a viva cite gm that I bought back in 2006 brand new from an LV store. I now want to sell it. I'm trying to take a pic of the date code but for the life of me..I can't seem to find it!! Does anyone know where it could possibly be?? HELP!


----------



## Friesoverguys

Win_710 said:


> hi,
> 
> i recently bought a older model of Louis Vuitton shawl which doesnt produce anymore from ebay, the sellers seems to be selling authentic products, but the material feels harder than my current model shawl, does anyone know if the older models although same components feels different?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> file:///Users/winnielai/Desktop/IMG_8867.jpg


 Try asking in the scarfs and shawls clubhouse. You'll probably get an answer there. Ask Leo the Lion, she is an awesome expert.


----------



## Friesoverguys

Chrissy116 said:


> Help!! I have a viva cite gm that I bought back in 2006 brand new from an LV store. I now want to sell it. I'm trying to take a pic of the date code but for the life of me..I can't seem to find it!! Does anyone know where it could possibly be?? HELP!


 Use a flashlight and really pull those seams apart. I know it's hard to tug on it, but I bet you'll find it all snuggled up in a dark corner. Lol  If you still can't ask in a specific forum above. One of the experts might be able to help you out. I doubt you'll get an answer on this general chat thread.


----------



## Rocdoc32

Rani said:


> Turenne mm or Siena mm would be a good choice. Just depends if you want mono or de. I believe Turenne mm is a bit bigger than Siena mm and has a shoulder strap. Check out the mod shots in the clubhouse. The new Mews bag is also quite structured looking and very nice.


Thank you Rani.  I will scope them out!


----------



## PrincessAvery

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the forum. I'm quite interested in purchasing a pre-loved LV Audacieuse MM. Any thoughts on durability?


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi everyone random question: would the toiletry 19 fit in a speedy 25? Thank you


----------



## Win_710

Friesoverguys said:


> Try asking in the scarfs and shawls clubhouse. You'll probably get an answer there. Ask Leo the Lion, she is an awesome expert.


thanks ill look for leo the lion!


----------



## Friesoverguys

Win_710 said:


> thanks ill look for leo the lion!


 She has a great channel on YouTube. She does  Q&A sessions...perhaps she could answer there also.


----------



## pjhm

LVoeletters said:


> Hi everyone random question: would the toiletry 19 fit in a speedy 25? Thank you




Yes


----------



## Kitty157

LVoeletters said:


> Hi everyone random question: would the toiletry 19 fit in a speedy 25? Thank you



Yes- just have to tilt it a little to go through opening.


----------



## Trudysmom

Does the cosmetic pouch fit into the Speedy 25?


----------



## Kitty157

Trudysmom said:


> Does the cosmetic pouch fit into the Speedy 25?



Yes the small one does. I don't have the bigger one so I don't know.


----------



## Arlene619

Trudysmom said:


> Does the cosmetic pouch fit into the Speedy 25?


The cosmetic pouch gm fits but you have to put the pouch in sideways. Hope this helps.


----------



## Win_710

Friesoverguys said:


> She has a great channel on YouTube. She does  Q&A sessions...perhaps she could answer there also.


thanks!! she was really nice and replied my email pretty fast!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Arlene619 said:


> The cosmetic pouch gm fits but you have to put the pouch in sideways. Hope this helps.


Thank you. Great photos! I have a new Speedy 25 Bandouliere. Your bags are lovely.


----------



## Lavender Rose

I do not quite know where to vent, but both my brand new Neverfull (and first LV) was stolen alongside literally all of my valuables (incl all my SLGs, one of which a brand new Chanel coin purse bought the same day) from the AirBnB apartment I was staying at on holiday.  This was not a bad area of town. Such a bummer, but it goes to show how people will be profiling you if you display wealth. Sort of tempted to back out of the designer bag hobby altogether..


----------



## cat1967

Lavender Rose said:


> I do not quite know where to vent, but both my brand new Neverfull (and first LV) was stolen alongside literally all of my valuables (incl all my SLGs, one of which a brand new Chanel coin purse bought the same day) from the AirBnB apartment I was staying at on holiday.  This was not a bad area of town. Such a bummer, but it goes to show how people will be profiling you if you display wealth. Sort of tempted to back out of the designer bag hobby altogether..



OMG that is terrible.  I am so sorry.  To tell you the truth, when I went to Paris this year on vacation I didn't take another designer bag with me, just the Speedy I was wearing every day.  I wouldn't want to risk it, although I do lock my suitcase no matter in which hotel I stay.


----------



## zoxy

Hey guys! I hope you can help me choose my new scarf from LV. Im thinking between City Scarf in Blue and Cardiff in Grey. One day i love Cardiff, another i think that City can be better and i can use it more. What do you think? Anyone of you has City or Cardiff scarf? Thanks


----------



## Friesoverguys

Lavender Rose said:


> I do not quite know where to vent, but both my brand new Neverfull (and first LV) was stolen alongside literally all of my valuables (incl all my SLGs, one of which a brand new Chanel coin purse bought the same day) from the AirBnB apartment I was staying at on holiday.  This was not a bad area of town. Such a bummer, but it goes to show how people will be profiling you if you display wealth. Sort of tempted to back out of the designer bag hobby altogether..


 
So sorry to hear that. That would make me feel absolutely sick.


----------



## fyn72

zoxy said:


> Hey guys! I hope you can help me choose my new scarf from LV. Im thinking between City Scarf in Blue and Cardiff in Grey. One day i love Cardiff, another i think that City can be better and i can use it more. What do you think? Anyone of you has City or Cardiff scarf? Thanks
> View attachment 3273825
> View attachment 3273826




City scarf. I don't have one but do like the look of it. Maybe you could get the other at a later date? [emoji4]


----------



## zoxy

fyn72 said:


> City scarf. I don't have one but do like the look of it. Maybe you could get the other at a later date? [emoji4]




Thanks! I agree! City looks more interesting, the thing that i dont like about cardiff is a huge logo but color is amazing.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone know how much the city steamer weights?


----------



## Leighbre1

I know at Nordstrom u can order one at one that doesn't carry so I don't see why u couldn't return


----------



## Leighbre1

With that being said when they retire do they go up


----------



## APhiJill

Lavender Rose said:


> I do not quite know where to vent, but both my brand new Neverfull (and first LV) was stolen alongside literally all of my valuables (incl all my SLGs, one of which a brand new Chanel coin purse bought the same day) from the AirBnB apartment I was staying at on holiday.  This was not a bad area of town. Such a bummer, but it goes to show how people will be profiling you if you display wealth. Sort of tempted to back out of the designer bag hobby altogether..



That is beyond effed up. I'm sorry that happened to you. HUGS


----------



## Acctt

Hello everyone!

What do you think about the limited edition mini pochette with blue monogram? should I go for it?


----------



## Arlene619

Acctt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> What do you think about the limited edition mini pochette with blue monogram? should I go for it?


I think it's gorgeous! It's such a vibrant blue, I'm not much of a "blue" person,  but I would definitely purchase one of these if given the opportunity [emoji16]


----------



## sayakayumi

Acctt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> What do you think about the limited edition mini pochette with blue monogram? should I go for it?



Yea it's cute, go for it!


----------



## Acctt

sayakayumi said:


> Yea it's cute, go for it!




Thanks guys! Purchased mine yesterday


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lavender Rose said:


> I do not quite know where to vent, but both my brand new Neverfull (and first LV) was stolen alongside literally all of my valuables (incl all my SLGs, one of which a brand new Chanel coin purse bought the same day) from the AirBnB apartment I was staying at on holiday.  This was not a bad area of town. Such a bummer, but it goes to show how people will be profiling you if you display wealth. Sort of tempted to back out of the designer bag hobby altogether..


so sorry this happened to you


----------



## sayakayumi

Acctt said:


> Thanks guys! Purchased mine yesterday



Yay congrats!


----------



## Lavender Rose

Thank you for all the love regarding my stolen Neverfull, guys. I really appreciate it.  Maybe I will pick up that Speedy 30 DE I have had my eyes on when I get my next paycheck. At least DE does not scream LV.


----------



## Acctt

Guys! Can someone explain me the rumors of LV getting rid of the "made in .." tag? 

Thanks!


----------



## Morenita21

My newest addition:


----------



## Meaghanb123

So I'm heading to Hawaii in two weeks with my two kids (4 and 6) and husband. I'm wondering what I should bring on the plane as my carry on that I could also use while on vacation (to the pool, out to eat, etc). My initial thought is to take a Neverfull GM but I get so hot and sweaty that I don't know if I really want to carry a bag with vachetta handles for fear of getting them gross.  So then I thought maybe a Longchamp. What do you all take on vacation to sunny hot climates?


----------



## qwertyword

Meaghanb123 said:


> So I'm heading to Hawaii in two weeks with my two kids (4 and 6) and husband. I'm wondering what I should bring on the plane as my carry on that I could also use while on vacation (to the pool, out to eat, etc). My initial thought is to take a Neverfull GM but I get so hot and sweaty that I don't know if I really want to carry a bag with vachetta handles for fear of getting them gross.  So then I thought maybe a Longchamp. What do you all take on vacation to sunny hot climates?




NF would be fine for the plane and going to places w A/C, but I bring my Longchamp to the pool and beach


----------



## Rani

qwertyword said:


> NF would be fine for the plane and going to places w A/C, but I bring my Longchamp to the pool and beach



I agree! I do this too. I use NF on the plane with pochette or Eva Clutch inside and pack my Longchamp in my suitcase to use for pool or beach.


----------



## Melfontana

I used my delightful gm for the plane packed my Eva clutch for excursions along with the longchamp for pool and beach!


----------



## MaryLVLover

Lavender Rose said:


> I do not quite know where to vent, but both my brand new Neverfull (and first LV) was stolen alongside literally all of my valuables (incl all my SLGs, one of which a brand new Chanel coin purse bought the same day) from the AirBnB apartment I was staying at on holiday.  This was not a bad area of town. Such a bummer, but it goes to show how people will be profiling you if you display wealth. Sort of tempted to back out of the designer bag hobby altogether..


Just see today your message; so sorry for you; I think ( I suppose..because thiefs.:rain:..) the best thing is to close all your things inside your suitcase.


----------



## Jhickey

Found 3 pre-loved bags that obsessing over, but can't decide which one to get. I currently have an 6mo old Odeon and my very first LV, a cabas piano. I have exclusively used the Odeon since June, but I'm looking for something that I can carry on my arm and is a little less casual.

My choices: speedy 30 bandouliere empreinte in bleu infini, speedy 30 in monogram or tivoli pm.

I like that tivoli has a bit longer drop and both the empreinte and trivoli have a larger opening, but I adore the classic staple that the speedy monogram is. 

Does anyone have pros and cons for any that can help shed some light for me. TIA.


----------



## AndreaM99

Empreinte leather is beautiful, but very sensitive. I won't use it as an everyday bag. If you plan to use your new bag everyday, I would go with speedy in monogram or in damier ebene. That would be my choice.


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

Jhickey said:


> Found 3 pre-loved bags that obsessing over, but can't decide which one to get. I currently have an 6mo old Odeon and my very first LV, a cabas piano. I have exclusively used the Odeon since June, but I'm looking for something that I can carry on my arm and is a little less casual.
> 
> My choices: speedy 30 bandouliere empreinte in bleu infini, speedy 30 in monogram or tivoli pm.
> 
> I like that tivoli has a bit longer drop and both the empreinte and trivoli have a larger opening, but I adore the classic staple that the speedy monogram is.
> 
> Does anyone have pros and cons for any that can help shed some light for me. TIA.



I recently purchased a preloved Tivoli pm. Love the feminine gathers/pleats- that's what hooked me! I will be using it for more formal occasions, it just feels a bit dressier to me, but does dress up a simple jeans/t-shirt outfit nicely too. It looks like a smaller sized bag, but it's deceiving because it holds a TON (way more than you'd guess).  They just discontinued the Tivoli in December, so preloved is the only option for purchase now. 
With all that being said, you can't go wrong with a Speedy either- it's such a classic... 
I Prob didn't help with your decision at all- but really, you can't go wrong with any of those 3 options &#128521;


----------



## dcguccigirl

Does anyone have the Menilmontant MM?  I just purchased a Pre-Loved Menilmontant.....can't wait to get it, I just hope it's not too big, it's been discontinued so I wasn't able to try it on.


----------



## calilily

HI! Does anyone know if Bloomingdales gives double points (ever) on LV?
TIA!!!


----------



## bh4me

calilily said:


> HI! Does anyone know if Bloomingdales gives double points (ever) on LV?
> TIA!!!



They do but they don't exactly advertise it. I only got it by chance once when Bloomies had triple points, I specifically asked an LV SA at that time if it applied to my purchase. They only applied double points. Oh well, it was better than 1 or nothing &#128522; 

I think you may just have to inquire when you purchase or plan on purchasing on a certain date when Bloomies has the points promo. That's just my experience though.


----------



## calilily

bh4me said:


> They do but they don't exactly advertise it. I only got it by chance once when Bloomies had triple points, I specifically asked an LV SA at that time if it applied to my purchase. They only applied double points. Oh well, it was better than 1 or nothing &#128522;
> 
> I think you may just have to inquire when you purchase or plan on purchasing on a certain date when Bloomies has the points promo. That's just my experience though.



Thank you so much!!! Really appreciate it. I will check w SA before I purchase. I agree with you double points are better than none.


----------



## LadyLovelyLocks

Hi just wanting an opinion, I want to purchase the alma pm poppy or Rose ballerine bag - I have not seen either in the flesh but feel I wouldn't love the muted tones of the rose as much as the appeal of the brightness of the poppy - does anyone have an opinion as to which way I should go?


----------



## LvoemyLV

What exactly is a private shopping event? I got an email invite to the "special evening of private shopping"?


----------



## pjhm

LvoemyLV said:


> What exactly is a private shopping event? I got an email invite to the "special evening of private shopping"?




They simply invite their regular customers and bring out new things, serve something to drink, and hope for new sales.


----------



## LvoemyLV

pjhm said:


> They simply invite their regular customers and bring out new things, serve something to drink, and hope for new sales.




So it's nothing really special lol. I don't know if I'd buy anything right now so would it be a waste to go? I have never been invited before and just am trying to decide if I should make the trip...


----------



## pjhm

LvoemyLV said:


> So it's nothing really special lol. I don't know if I'd buy anything right now so would it be a waste to go? I have never been invited before and just am trying to decide if I should make the trip...


Up to you, I have been declining the last couple ones because I feel they expect me to buy or order something, and there's nothing more I need right now. Plus, I should stay away from their caloric macaroons!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

pjhm said:


> Up to you, I have been declining the last couple ones because I feel they expect me to buy or order something, and there's nothing more I need right now. Plus, I should stay away from their caloric macaroons!!




That's why I'm thinking I might decline. I really don't think I *need* anything at this time. Macarons are my downfall!! I have been working on making them myself recently and of course since I'm learning I ended up eating quite a few of the flops lol.


----------



## forever.elise

Sorry to change the subject, but does anyone out there live in the Middle East? I might be moving to Dubai with my fiancé (he is from there) and I am curious how Vernis leather holds up there? I know it's not really an outdoorsy place, and everywhere has AC, but I am concerned! I want an Alma PM in Vernis Amarante, but scared the weather will damage the bag! I've been to Dubai 5 years ago, and we did walk around a bit outside to do stuff...so I'm conflicted! It's a dream bag for me, but I will consider Epi leather if the Vernis is just not a good idea? Any advice is welcome!


----------



## sgj99

i absolutely hate it when i see one of the Kardashian Krew cover their face with their hand to "hide" from the cameras when all of them have so obviously courted attention.


----------



## Oryx816

forever.elise said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but does anyone out there live in the Middle East? I might be moving to Dubai with my fiancé (he is from there) and I am curious how Vernis leather holds up there? I know it's not really an outdoorsy place, and everywhere has AC, but I am concerned! I want an Alma PM in Vernis Amarante, but scared the weather will damage the bag! I've been to Dubai 5 years ago, and we did walk around a bit outside to do stuff...so I'm conflicted! It's a dream bag for me, but I will consider Epi leather if the Vernis is just not a good idea? Any advice is welcome!




I lived in Dubai for years, and I would go for epi for longevity, then again, that would be the case anywhere.  Amarante might be ok because it is dark but it won't last as long because of the very hot climate.  Bags are supposed to be enjoyed though, so if you love it then you should get it.  It isn't like people spend a whole lot of time outside in dxb and you will have a/c on at home....

Anyway, congrats on the move and the upcoming wedding!


----------



## Ktstar1

Hey everyone!

New here and to LV.  I just got a beautiful pre-loved alma PM from eBay.  I'm wondering if it's normal for the "made in France" tab to look kinda strange (meaning the word France is kinda smushed together).  I'm about 90% sure the purse is real based on sellers feedback and this site.  I'm going to take to LV store on Tuesday to confirm?  Will they even do that? Anyway, thoughts?  Oh,the date code is BA1916


----------



## cat1967

Ktstar1 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> New here and to LV.  I just got a beautiful pre-loved alma PM from eBay.  I'm wondering if it's normal for the "made in France" tab to look kinda strange (meaning the word France is kinda smushed together).  I'm about 90% sure the purse is real based on sellers feedback and this site.  I'm going to take to LV store on Tuesday to confirm?  Will they even do that? Anyway, thoughts?



Here in Greece they didn't want to authenticate preloved bags so knowing this I took a preloved Artsy saying I want to change the handle and how much that would cost.  They took the bag inside and came out with a reply.  As I understand they examined it before giving me an estimate and then I was sure it was authentic as I could have left it there for repair.  So that trick works.


----------



## qwertyword

cat1967 said:


> Here in Greece they didn't want to authenticate preloved bags so knowing this I took a preloved Artsy saying I want to change the handle and how much that would cost.  They took the bag inside and came out with a reply.  As I understand they examined it before giving me an estimate and then I was sure it was authentic as I could have left it there for repair.  So that trick works.




I posted this in the identification thread but just wanted to share again that leaving an item for repair w a store LV SA doesn't guarantee authenticity, as some SAs have accepted items for repair and quoted estimated costs to the customer, only for it to be rejected by the repair facility as counterfeit.


----------



## cat1967

qwertyword said:


> I posted this in the identification thread but just wanted to share again that leaving an item for repair w a store LV SA doesn't guarantee authenticity, as some SAs have accepted items for repair and quoted estimated costs to the customer, only for it to be rejected by the repair facility as counterfeit.



Wow if LV SAs cannot spot counterfeit after having an item in their hands, this should tell us something about authentications through pictures then.  I don't know.  I was advised to do that and I did it.  I no longer have that bag.


----------



## shugirlchi

Acctt said:


> Guys! Can someone explain me the rumors of LV getting rid of the "made in .." tag?
> 
> Thanks!


I would like to know this too as I see this in some pictures of bags...


----------



## Ktstar1

Thanks!  I def don't want them to keep my bag, so maybe I won't do it.  Did you see attached picture?  What do you think?


----------



## Arlene619

Ktstar1 said:


> Thanks!  I def don't want them to keep my bag, so maybe I won't do it.  Did you see attached picture?  What do you think?


I see what you're talking about. I'm not an expert at all, but everything else looks good. Have you tried sending the pics to an authenicator ? I would try one online, authenicatefirst is a reputable site. I think it's around $15 to authenticate. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ktstar1

Arlene619 said:


> I see what you're talking about. I'm not an expert at all, but everything else looks good. Have you tried sending the pics to an authenicator ? I would try one online, authenicatefirst is a reputable site. I think it's around $15 to authenticate. Hope this helps.



Thank you!  I will look into that process!  &#128512;


----------



## matahari

I must say that raises suspicion. The "France" doesn't look quite right. Also the word Louis seems to be not quite perfect. in all the bags I've seen at least Louis looks perfect.


----------



## matahari

I wouldn't buy a bag with that tab. Not for that price.


----------



## Ktstar1

Thanks!  Just sent all info to ******************, so we'll see!


----------



## christyd1231

Hello!!  I'm new here and I'm in desperate need of help.  I believe I have been scammed by a consignment shop.  Paid lots of money for a speedy 40 and I'm pretty sure it's a fake.  I have more pictures too


----------



## cat1967

christyd1231 said:


> Hello!!  I'm new here and I'm in desperate need of help.  I believe I have been scammed by a consignment shop.  Paid lots of money for a speedy 40 and I'm pretty sure it's a fake.  I have more pictures too



You can authenticate it here under the thread Authenticate.  You follow the format, post the right pictures needed (read the rules) and the lovely ladies tell you if your bag is auth. or fake.


----------



## Ktstar1

According to authentic first, bag is authentic! Woohoo


----------



## Ktstar1

It's authentic!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

Ktstar1 said:


> According to authentic first, bag is authentic! Woohoo


Yayy congrats ! I bet that took a load off of your shoulders, I always worry about purchasing pre-loved, not through consignments but through pm or ebay. Even then, it doesn't hurt to have another set of eyes authenticating it. [emoji1] 


Ktstar1 said:


> It's authentic!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ktstar1 said:


> Thanks!  Just sent all info to ******************, so we'll see!





Ktstar1 said:


> According to authentic first, bag is authentic! Woohoo





Ktstar1 said:


> Thanks!  I def don't want them to keep my bag, so maybe I won't do it.  Did you see attached picture?  What do you think?





Ktstar1 said:


> It's authentic!!!!



Sorry, but in the AT Threads we do not discuss or disclose on how we deem an item Authentic or Fake. So I am sorry I could not go into details for you. This is due to the fact that Counterfeiters hang around the Forum, and we do not want them trying to improve their Fake ones!  

Congrats on your Authentic MG Alma!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Does anyone have a receipt from Switzerland or Germany? I am looking at preloved and sent the pictures to a different site for paid authentication, but the receipt just looks off to me  I'm in the US and never bought abroad. Any help would be appreciated while waiting to hear back from the authenticators.


----------



## Ktstar1

Yes!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Ktstar1

No problem!  I understand and thank you for directing me to this chat!


----------



## yubonita

LvoemyLV said:


> Does anyone have a receipt from Switzerland or Germany? I am looking at preloved and sent the pictures to a different site for paid authentication, but the receipt just looks off to me  I'm in the US and never bought abroad. Any help would be appreciated while waiting to hear back from the authenticators.




I have german receipts [emoji4] why do you think they look off?


----------



## LvoemyLV

yubonita said:


> I have german receipts [emoji4] why do you think they look off?




I only have US receipts to compare to, which are on smaller paper and have a different format. I decided not to purchase and have someone searching store/warehouse inventory in hopes of finding one.


----------



## yubonita

LvoemyLV said:


> I only have US receipts to compare to, which are on smaller paper and have a different format. I decided not to purchase and have someone searching store/warehouse inventory in hopes of finding one.




Ok! It is always better to follow your intuition  Good luck with your search [emoji93][emoji4] but if you change your mind let me know


----------



## LvoemyLV

yubonita said:


> Ok! It is always better to follow your intuition  Good luck with your search [emoji93][emoji4] but if you change your mind let me know




Thank you  I felt very pressured to buy it before I could get a definite, even after i told the seller I was waiting to hear back about it. They told me they had many others lined up who would buy it, yet a day later it's still listed &#128580;&#129300; I am going to stick with new  thank you though!


----------



## viewwing

LvoemyLV said:


> I only have US receipts to compare to, which are on smaller paper and have a different format. I decided not to purchase and have someone searching store/warehouse inventory in hopes of finding one.




Actually the receipts from Germany are exactly the same as those I get from here in Singapore.  Which don't look any different from my USA receipts.


----------



## LvoemyLV

viewwing said:


> Actually the receipts from Germany are exactly the same as those I get from here in Singapore.  Which don't look any different from my USA receipts.




Then I am happy with my decision not to complete that sale! Something just seemed a little off, I went with my instincts and will just be searching for it new or waiting for a different style. Thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

I just came back from our LV store in Vienna! And I wanted a speedy 35 in mono. And can you imagine what I heard: Due to restructuring the speedy 35 will not be sold anymore! And because it is not popular than 30. Only 30 will be available!!!!Hello!!!!!! It is already really hard to get bags in Vienna and now this! I have to buy everything online now! Why do you have stores but not enough products! [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]Just so frustrating [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> I just came back from our LV store in Vienna! And I wanted a speedy 35 in mono. And can you imagine what I heard: Due to restructuring the speedy 35 will not be sold anymore! And because it is not popular than 30. Only 30 will be available!!!!Hello!!!!!! It is already really hard to get bags in Vienna and now this! I have to buy everything online now! Why do you have stores but not enough products! [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]Just so frustrating [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




That's also new to me but the last 5 times i've been there i never saw a 35 in store just 25 or 30.
How can you order online (when you live in vienna)? I wanted to order something online but it isn't possible in austria, just in germany.. 
Until now i haven't any problems to get the bags i wanted in the vienna store.. I just had to wait for the mews a little bit ( 4 days) till it finally arrived in store. I'm just wondering which bags they didn't have in store?( in case i'm interested in one of them so that i know if it is diffult to get one)


----------



## Sandra.AT

LvoemyLV said:


> What exactly is a private shopping event? I got an email invite to the "special evening of private shopping"?




Just wondering how much money you have to spent or how often do you have to buy something to get such an invitation and what kind of bags they are trying to sell? [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2] i would like to be invited hahaha


----------



## Kitty157

Sandra.AT said:


> Just wondering how much money you have to spent or how often do you have to buy something to get such an invitation and what kind of bags they are trying to sell? [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2] i would like to be invited hahaha




I just got an invitation via email for a private appointment to see LV Spring/Summer collection. My first invite! Truthfully I haven't spent much $ with this SA as she is not in my province but I always see her when I visit (several times a year) even if it's just to say hi. She is wonderful and when I need something (not often as my collection is pretty much complete) I try to order it through her though it may cost me more to ship from her store. I guess my point is I think it more depends on if u have a relationship with an SA, not necessarily how much u spend or how often you buy, although I'm sure that helps in some cases


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kitty157 said:


> I just got an invitation via email for a private appointment to see LV Spring/Summer collection. My first invite! Truthfully I haven't spent much $ with this SA as she is not in my province but I always see her when I visit (several times a year) even if it's just to say hi. She is wonderful and when I need something (not often as my collection is pretty much complete) I try to order it through her though it may cost me more to ship from her store. I guess my point is I think it more depends on if u have a relationship with an SA, not necessarily how much u spend or how often you buy, although I'm sure that helps in some cases




Thank you. Good to know haha i need to find a SA for me  it is just a little bit harder as i see always different SA when i'm in my store [emoji2]


----------



## LvoemyLV

Sandra.AT said:


> Just wondering how much money you have to spent or how often do you have to buy something to get such an invitation and what kind of bags they are trying to sell? [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2] i would like to be invited hahaha




I have no clue! I honestly wouldn't say I'm a huge shopper. I've bought a new piece every couple of months, but not their high end leather or anything. I have been developing a better relationship with an SA so maybe that?? I wish I could go but they don't have what I really want right now.


----------



## Yuki85

Sandra.AT said:


> That's also new to me but the last 5 times i've been there i never saw a 35 in store just 25 or 30.
> How can you order online (when you live in vienna)? I wanted to order something online but it isn't possible in austria, just in germany..
> Until now i haven't any problems to get the bags i wanted in the vienna store.. I just had to wait for the mews a little bit ( 4 days) till it finally arrived in store. I'm just wondering which bags they didn't have in store?( in case i'm interested in one of them so that i know if it is diffult to get one)




Online only from Germany! As you said there is no online shop in Austria! The LV store is okay! But I meant other brands, like Celine! Brands without any store in Vienna! It is just pity that they don't sell the 35 anymore!


----------



## thatbagchick30

New to the site club and a growing LV addict!  I wanted to ask a general question to all LV patrons out there so hopefully this is the right place!

I'm looking to buy a mono speedy 30 for everyday heavy use (work, college, kids etc.) and found a great deal on a pre loved one. It is a good condition 2012 purchase, comes with box, original store sales receipt, dust bag, lock and key (basically the works!) and is priced at more than half off at 300&#8364;! The reason it's so cheap is that it is heat stamped with the current owner's initials!!

So! Would you rescue an ignored LV even though it has the owner's initials because of a good deal on it? Would love to hear your thoughts...


----------



## candiesgirl408

Kitzzz said:


> New to the site club and a growing LV addict!  I wanted to ask a general question to all LV patrons out there so hopefully this is the right place!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a mono speedy 30 for everyday heavy use (work, college, kids etc.) and found a great deal on a pre loved one. It is a good condition 2012 purchase, comes with box, original store sales receipt, dust bag, lock and key (basically the works!) and is priced at more than half off at 300! The reason it's so cheap is that it is heat stamped with the current owner's initials!!
> 
> So! Would you rescue an ignored LV even though it has the owner's initials because of a good deal on it? Would love to hear your thoughts...




I'm confused by the heat stamping.. Do you mean it has the monogram in on the canvas it heat stamped on the anchor of the handles? 

Honestly, I'd pick it up if it's just the heat stamping on the handles. Eventually they rub away. 


If it's the monogram one with the stripes and the bag is pristine, I'd probably still do it for half the price lol. I'd just wear it showing the side without the initials lol. Half price + pristine condition is a good deal. And for a speedy, it's worthwhile because it'll be a daily bag. You'll get you your use out of it and make your money worth it since you paid less


----------



## thatbagchick30

candiesgirl408 said:


> I'm confused by the heat stamping.. Do you mean it has the monogram in on the canvas it heat stamped on the anchor of the handles?
> 
> Honestly, I'd pick it up if it's just the heat stamping on the handles. Eventually they rub away.
> 
> 
> If it's the monogram one with the stripes and the bag is pristine, I'd probably still do it for half the price lol. I'd just wear it showing the side without the initials lol. Half price + pristine condition is a good deal. And for a speedy, it's worthwhile because it'll be a daily bag. You'll get you your use out of it and make your money worth it since you paid less



Yes, exactly! Her initials are heat stamped on one of the handles. I contemplated getting the handles changed altogether at the LV store here cause it's still be a good deal but the bag already has a uniform patina everywhere else so it'd just turn out weird! 

I know it bothers a lot of people to carry another person's initials but at more than half off, I figure the only thing I might have to lose is any resale value (IF I end up selling it at all)! And ditto, my thoughts are exactly same as yours! Thanks!


----------



## forever.elise

Does anyone know if you can heat stamp the Vernis Alma? The part that hangs and holds the lock?


----------



## poly54111

Hi Guys/Girls
Could somebody please help and identify this LV bag, A friend sent the image after seeing it out today and wondered what model it was,
It has a strong patina and seems to be a few years old, maybe a vintage 

Sorry the image isn't enough to go of, they quickly took it before leaving

Thanks Everyone


----------



## dodowin

Not sure if this is the right forum for this.  Has any TPFers had this issue before?


This is on my Sarah wallet.


----------



## Arlene619

dodowin said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum for this.  Has any TPFers had this issue before?
> View attachment 3297436
> 
> This is on my Sarah wallet.




Yes, I have the same gold faded button on my origami wallet, it's three years old and has been used and abused. It's normal, at least for me ,


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> I just came back from our LV store in Vienna! And I wanted a speedy 35 in mono. And can you imagine what I heard: Due to restructuring the speedy 35 will not be sold anymore! And because it is not popular than 30. Only 30 will be available!!!!Hello!!!!!! It is already really hard to get bags in Vienna and now this! I have to buy everything online now! Why do you have stores but not enough products! [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]Just so frustrating [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]





Sandra.AT said:


> That's also new to me but the last 5 times i've been there i never saw a 35 in store just 25 or 30.
> How can you order online (when you live in vienna)? I wanted to order something online but it isn't possible in austria, just in germany..
> Until now i haven't any problems to get the bags i wanted in the vienna store.. I just had to wait for the mews a little bit ( 4 days) till it finally arrived in store. I'm just wondering which bags they didn't have in store?( in case i'm interested in one of them so that i know if it is diffult to get one)



Awww guys... i've been to the store in Vienna twice and what I wanted is ALWAYS out of stock! First it was the Alma bb, then it was the montaign bb AND the clemence wallet. they had nothing in store! hhahaha.. i think what they have is only what's on display. But i LOVE vienna.. it's beautiful there!


----------



## Sandra.AT

viewwing said:


> Awww guys... i've been to the store in Vienna twice and what I wanted is ALWAYS out of stock! First it was the Alma bb, then it was the montaign bb AND the clemence wallet. they had nothing in store! hhahaha.. i think what they have is only what's on display. But i LOVE vienna.. it's beautiful there!




Oh that's too bag.. In january and february they hab both bags as i tried them on .. I had a similiar expierience with the mews.. But then i asked if they could call me when they get one and reserve it for me and they did and already 2 days later they called me and i went there immediatley.. They said they could  reserve it 1 week for me but i couldn't wait and had to buy it on the same day they called me. This is long for an expensive store not even a normal store can reserve something more than 1-2 days..
If you are longer in a city i would always ask if they can call you.. Did they say they will get these bags in store again or did they mean they won't get them anymore in the store?


----------



## Sandra.AT

I will be in prague end of march.. Does anybody know if LV is cheaper or more expensive than in Vienna because they don't have euros?


----------



## Swissmiss2000

LvoemyLV said:


> Does anyone have a receipt from Switzerland or Germany? I am looking at preloved and sent the pictures to a different site for paid authentication, but the receipt just looks off to me  I'm in the US and never bought abroad. Any help would be appreciated while waiting to hear back from the authenticators.


I have receipts for two LV bags purchased in Switzerland. What is suspicious about the one you have?


----------



## bags0912

poly54111 said:


> Hi Guys/Girls
> Could somebody please help and identify this LV bag, A friend sent the image after seeing it out today and wondered what model it was,
> It has a strong patina and seems to be a few years old, maybe a vintage
> 
> Sorry the image isn't enough to go of, they quickly took it before leaving
> 
> Thanks Everyone



This looks fake to me


----------



## LvoemyLV

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I have receipts for two LV bags purchased in Switzerland. What is suspicious about the one you have?




I didn't purchase it. I just didn't know since it looked so different than any others I have ever seen. I ended up finding one new in the store  thank you though for responding!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Could you please help me- did this also happened to your vachetta bags on the backside? The left vachetta part is a little bit ripped off on the right corner. I wear my turenne mostly on the crook of my arm and it never touched my zipped pockets on my coat just my coat which is a "smooth" coat.. It could also happened when it wore her on the shoulder with the strap..  i don't know.. Normally i'm very careful but this is my first vachetta bag the small "stains" ( maybe irregularity in the leather?) were also there from the beginning - i thought it will go away when the patina process starts so i wasn't soo worry about it- it is on the backside
	

		
			
		

		
	




Shall i bring it to repair? Would they even repair it for free or is such a repair even possible? It bought the bag 2 months ago 
.. Please tell me what do you think of it? It can be from normal wear and tear - i don't know


----------



## BagLady14

Sandra.AT said:


> Could you please help me- did this also happened to your vachetta bags on the backside? The left vachetta part is a little bit ripped off on the right corner. I wear my turenne mostly on the crook of my arm and it never touched my zipped pockets on my coat just my coat which is a "smooth" coat.. It could also happened when it wore her on the shoulder with the strap..  i don't know.. Normally i'm very careful but this is my first vachetta bag the small "stains" ( maybe irregularity in the leather?) were also there from the beginning - i thought it will go away when the patina process starts so i wasn't soo worry about it- it is on the backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302309
> View attachment 3302310
> 
> Shall i bring it to repair? Would they even repair it for free or is such a repair even possible? It bought the bag 2 months ago
> .. Please tell me what do you think of it? It can be from normal wear and tear - i don't know



It looks scuffed.  Are the stiches coming out?  Otherwise that's wear and tear.  Rub a little Applegard conditioner on it.


----------



## Acctt

Hi everyone! I want to get an alma bb but I am still deciding on what leather should I get: vernis (dune that is a beige color) or epi (bright red).

If anyone has these bags may I ask you what do you like or not about them? Is it hard to take care of the leather?

Thanks


----------



## forever.elise

Acctt said:


> Hi everyone! I want to get an alma bb but I am still deciding on what leather should I get: vernis (dune that is a beige color) or epi (bright red).
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has these bags may I ask you what do you like or not about them? Is it hard to take care of the leather?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I think the Vernis Dune is soooo pretty! But I'm too afraid of the bag gets black spots or color transfer, yellowing! I like this bag in Amarante, and doesn't tend to have those problems.
If you like the red Epi, I would go with that!!! I also considered this bag, and it's even more stunning than the Dune!


----------



## Sandra.AT

BagLady14 said:


> It looks scuffed.  Are the stiches coming out?  Otherwise that's wear and tear.  Rub a little Applegard conditioner on it.




Hi no the stiches are not coming out.. Thank you


----------



## amcgrath

Hi there, i had a tragedy with my speedy epi... nail polish remover fell on it... does anyone know where i can get it repaired and recoated with whatever is used on these ? 
amazingsamplesite.com/IMG_20160316_154807.jpg


----------



## dreamerbeliever

Hi everyone! I am new to tPF and just wanted to join and say hello to all you fellow LV lovers!


----------



## sayakayumi

dreamerbeliever said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to tPF and just wanted to join and say hello to all you fellow LV lovers!



Hi dreamerbeliever, welcome!


----------



## BagLady14

dreamerbeliever said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to tPF and just wanted to join and say hello to all you fellow LV lovers!



Welcome.  What's your favorite LV?


----------



## Kitty157

Hi!! Welcome!


----------



## dreamerbeliever

BagLady14 said:


> Welcome.  What's your favorite LV?


Lovely response from this warm community! 

I just recently purchased my speedy B 25 in DE (first LV purchase) and I am in love! 

What's your fav LV piece?


----------



## AnnieR

poly54111 said:


> Hi Guys/Girls
> Could somebody please help and identify this LV bag, A friend sent the image after seeing it out today and wondered what model it was,
> It has a strong patina and seems to be a few years old, maybe a vintage
> 
> Sorry the image isn't enough to go of, they quickly took it before leaving
> 
> Thanks Everyone


 Hi You can ask this here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-faqs/identify-this-lv-207413.html


----------



## BagLady14

dreamerbeliever said:


> Lovely response from this warm community!
> 
> I just recently purchased my speedy B 25 in DE (first LV purchase) and I am in love!
> 
> What's your fav LV piece?



I have the same bag.  I use it a lot.  Probably more than any other bag since it's roomy and practical.   I think my favorite is the Pochette Metis.  Or my Alma? Not sure.  I love them all.  I have 14 LV bags but I've been buying, and sometimes selling them for longer than the tpf has existed. I think you made a great choice for your 1st LV. Better than I chose.  My first LV was the Vavin PM.  Google it.  It was too small, hand carry, open top (things fell out).


----------



## BagLady14

My Speedy B 25


----------



## Trudysmom

BagLady14 said:


> My Speedy B 25


Pretty bag. I alway get the size 25. The shape is so pretty.


----------



## APhiJill

dreamerbeliever said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to tPF and just wanted to join and say hello to all you fellow LV lovers!



Welcome hon


----------



## dreamerbeliever

BagLady14 said:


> I have the same bag.  I use it a lot.  Probably more than any other bag since it's roomy and practical.   I think my favorite is the Pochette Metis.  Or my Alma? Not sure.  I love them all.  I have 14 LV bags but I've been buying, and sometimes selling them for longer than the tpf has existed. I think you made a great choice for your 1st LV. Better than I chose.  My first LV was the Vavin PM.  Google it.  It was too small, hand carry, open top (things fell out).



I noticed everyone lately has been loving the Pochette Metis and it does look lovely, maybe my next bag  I do love the Alma BB, could be a potential piece to my collection  Your speedy B 25 does look lovely and I do love the tag you have on it 



APhiJill said:


> Welcome hon



Hi there!


----------



## cat1967

That is so sweet.  Welcome to tPF


----------



## Awwlibrary

Hi everyone! I recently fell in love with the LV patent monogram pm. I love the structure and the size but being a crossbody/satchel kind of girl, I'm worried that a top handled bag might not get used...has anyone converted to a top handled bag from a crossbody? Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

Just left my local LV boutique to spy the new bags and was told of another style being retired, the Siracusa.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Hi does anyone know if louis vuitton is cheaper in prague then in vienna/ germany?? How much does a speedy 25 and a pochette nm DE cost?


----------



## socallvlover

dreamerbeliever said:


> Lovely response from this warm community!
> 
> I just recently purchased my speedy B 25 in DE (first LV purchase) and I am in love!
> 
> What's your fav LV piece?



Very nice bag to start with!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

myluvofbags said:


> Just left my local LV boutique to spy the new bags and was told of another style being retired, the Siracusa.


Thank goodness I have mine since I don't like any of these new styles coming out


----------



## myluvofbags

tua said:


> Thank goodness I have mine since I don't like any of these new styles coming out


Me too. I just picked it up a few weeks ago and my SA said she was happy I got it when I did. I took a look at the drawstring bag but it's not for me and also the small bag which I do like and am contemplating it, just it's a tad small so I told my SA I need to think on that. I took a few shots of it.


----------



## forever.elise

Hey everyone, anyone have official word on Artsy being discontinued? I made a thread about it because last October a SA told me it was, but other TPF members have said not true. Although some just said their SA told them last week it was true! Anyone else hear about this???


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

myluvofbags said:


> Me too. I just picked it up a few weeks ago and my SA said she was happy I got it when I did. I took a look at the drawstring bag but it's not for me and also the small bag which I do like and am contemplating it, just it's a tad small so I told my SA I need to think on that. I took a few shots of it.


I really like it on you it looks very cute but I think I still prefer the Siracusa bc I'm strictly a zip top kind of girl and also I love the size of it. It's a small bag but can fit a lot and for summer I love how I can fit a bottle of water inside my siracusa


----------



## dodowin

tua said:


> I really like it on you it looks very cute but I think I still prefer the Siracusa bc I'm strictly a zip top kind of girl and also I love the size of it. It's a small bag but can fit a lot and for summer I love how I can fit a bottle of water inside my siracusa




The Siracusa is my very first LV (my FIL introduced me to the brand) and still my favourite!


----------



## love_timeless

Hi all! I have been going back and forth between the eva in de or favorite mm in de and cannot make a decision! I want something i can wear with everything and also that i can wear to formal events as well. (I.e -dinners, parties, weddings etc).

Anyone have both and which do you prefer!? thanks in advance[emoji4]


----------



## Arlene619

love_timeless said:


> Hi all! I have been going back and forth between the eva in de or favorite mm in de and cannot make a decision! I want something i can wear with everything and also that i can wear to formal events as well. (I.e -dinners, parties, weddings etc).
> 
> Anyone have both and which do you prefer!? thanks in advance[emoji4]


I was going through the same thing with you! I originally wanted the eva, but because I'm petite 5'2", I found that it was too long for me to wear crossbody, and that was the main purpose for my purchase. I was hesitant in purchasing the favorite because of the magnetic closure. I ultimately ended up purchasing the favorite pm.  It was a great bag, it went with me to Disneyland, dinners and casual outings. I never had any problems with the closure, I just stopped using it after I purchased my Speedy B 25. Hth!


----------



## myluvofbags

dodowin said:


> The Siracusa is my very first LV (my FIL introduced me to the brand) and still my favourite!


I agree, it is so easy and carefree to carry.  Wonder why they would discontinue this style.


----------



## myluvofbags

tua said:


> I really like it on you it looks very cute but I think I still prefer the Siracusa bc I'm strictly a zip top kind of girl and also I love the size of it. It's a small bag but can fit a lot and for summer I love how I can fit a bottle of water inside my siracusa


Thanks. I adore my Siracusa but was looking for another Azure piece.  I'll have to think about this one, it might be a tad too small for me. It's super cute though.


----------



## love_timeless

Arlene619 said:


> I was going through the same thing with you! I originally wanted the eva, but because I'm petite 5'2", I found that it was too long for me to wear crossbody, and that was the main purpose for my purchase. I was hesitant in purchasing the favorite because of the magnetic closure. I ultimately ended up purchasing the favorite pm.  It was a great bag, it went with me to Disneyland, dinners and casual outings. I never had any problems with the closure, I just stopped using it after I purchased my Speedy B 25. Hth!




Thanks for responding! I am also 5'2"so i have to look at length of the eva strap too - i read about magnetic closure issues  on the favorite and was worried about that too because i prefer zipper closure. That helps to hear you didn't have issues! 

Which one do you think is dressier? Or do you think they both are on the same level? TIA


----------



## forever.elise

I have the Favorite MM in mono and before I bought it, always thought it looked dressier then the Eva. I think the Favorite looks classier? The flap is very sophisticated. There is something about the Eva that's looks undone to me? 
Another thing to consider is the Eva strap is VERY long, and the Favorite strap is average. It can be worn cross body on some people, but my friend who is about 5'7' and a size 12 could not wear it cross body...it came up too high. It looks better just hanging from one shoulder. 
The DE is very dressy and would be a great choice. GLD!


----------



## yayuii

I don't know why, but I'm drooling over the Twist atm.. Such a gorgeous bag, seen it in person too!


----------



## love_timeless

forever.elise said:


> I have the Favorite MM in mono and before I bought it, always thought it looked dressier then the Eva. I think the Favorite looks classier? The flap is very sophisticated. There is something about the Eva that's looks undone to me?
> Another thing to consider is the Eva strap is VERY long, and the Favorite strap is average. It can be worn cross body on some people, but my friend who is about 5'7' and a size 12 could not wear it cross body...it came up too high. It looks better just hanging from one shoulder.
> The DE is very dressy and would be a great choice. GLD!




Thanks! That is very helpful! I am short so I think the favorite may suit me better! I have a friend who has the eva and i love it on her but she is also very tall so that could be why lol. I am trying to go for a classy dressy look. Thanks again for the feedback- i'm leaning towards the favorite in de..i think ill try on both in store to make the final decision.[emoji4]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi ladies and gents! Any information abuot this bag? Name, date of relase etc?
Thank you .... I find it gorgeus!


----------



## AAxxx

Hi ladies can I get your opinions/advice please. I'm wanting to buy a speedy b empreinte 25 but unfortunately they were discontinued. I found one preloved   (Date code 2013) in brand new condition (never used) but unfortunately the straps have the dreaded dents on the glazing I guess from storage. The seller agreed to lower the price to £1000. I called LV and a replacement strap would cost £200. Does this sound like a good deal? Would you be worried since the strap has issues that the bag itself will end up with issues down the road? The seller will provide original receipt etc. TIA


----------



## Arlene619

AAxxx said:


> Hi ladies can I get your opinions/advice please. I'm wanting to buy a speedy b empreinte 25 but unfortunately they were discontinued. I found one preloved   (Date code 2013) in brand new condition (never used) but unfortunately the straps have the dreaded dents on the glazing I guess from storage. The seller agreed to lower the price to £1000. I called LV and a replacement strap would cost £200. Does this sound like a good deal? Would you be worried since the strap has issues that the bag itself will end up with issues down the road? The seller will provide original receipt etc. TIA



Hi, are the dents splitting the glaze on the strap? Other than the strap having dents, is the bag in good condition ?  Tbh I think that's a pretty good deal for an Empreinte speedy, especially since it's dc. I don't think 200 is bad for a replacement strap in Empreinte either. I would probably hold off on purchasing a replacement strap, unless it bothers you that much, or if they dc the replacement parts.. Sorry I'm of no help, I'm not sure if LV continues making replacement parts for DC bags. I hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi ladies and gents! Any information abuot this bag? Name, date of relase etc?
> Thank you .... I find it gorgeus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309552




No info but I like it. Wish it didn't have those red x's though


----------



## Arlene619

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> No info but I like it. Wish it didn't have those red x's though


+1 


Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi ladies and gents! Any information abuot this bag? Name, date of relase etc?
> Thank you .... I find it gorgeus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309552


Wow I actually like this design! This is the first time I've seen this bag!


----------



## AAxxx

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, are the dents splitting the glaze on the strap? Other than the strap having dents, is the bag in good condition ?  Tbh I think that's a pretty good deal for an Empreinte speedy, especially since it's dc. I don't think 200 is bad for a replacement strap in Empreinte either. I would probably hold off on purchasing a replacement strap, unless it bothers you that much, or if they dc the replacement parts.. Sorry I'm of no help, I'm not sure if LV continues making replacement parts for DC bags. I hope someone else can chime in.




Thanks Arlene. The dents are not splitting the glaze but there are quite a few of them and quite noticeable. Otherwise the bag itself looks good. When I rang LV the SA said there's no problem getting a replacement strap despite the bag has already been discontinued as long as I bring the bag in and if possible the original receipt. I also think it is quite a good deal and I have a good feeling about the seller. I hope others can chime in and give their opinion as I'm quite confused as to what to do at the moment. TIA.


----------



## Arlene619

AAxxx said:


> Thanks Arlene. The dents are not splitting the glaze but there are quite a few of them and quite noticeable. Otherwise the bag itself looks good. When I rang LV the SA said there's no problem getting a replacement strap despite the bag has already been discontinued as long as I bring the bag in and if possible the original receipt. I also think it is quite a good deal and I have a good feeling about the seller. I hope others can chime in and give their opinion as I'm quite confused as to what to do at the moment. TIA.


I think you're getting an awesome deal for that bag, especially since the seller marked it down a bit because of the strap. If it were my decision to make, I would go for it, especially since it's dc and I really wanted it. [emoji4] Goodluck on your decision.


----------



## Yuki85

Now it is very strange. 


Regarding the Vienna Store: I just called the customs service of LV actually just to check the availability of the speedy 35 in Austria and I told them that I was informed that it is not long available in Vienna Store. The lady on the phone said that it is not possible!!! I was the second one today to talk her that. She will check and get back to me. 

Now I am curious - What is going on in Vienna Store.


----------



## 717215514

Hello ladies,
 I stopped by to get sum advice I have a Tivoli GM that it's been put up on the Shelf because of the straps starting to tear I recently bought another Tivoli GM(used) to my surprise I checked the Tivoli that I recently purchased compared it to the one I have on my shelf they look about the same the only difference is in the inside of the Tivoli there is a small ring so you can snap in a Louis Vuitton key pouches Etc. Is it possible for a vintage Tivoli GM to not have a ring inside of the purse please help


----------



## jellyv

717215514 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I stopped by to get sum advice I have a Tivoli GM that it's been put up on the Shelf because of the straps starting to tear I recently bought another Tivoli GM(used) to my surprise I checked the Tivoli that I recently purchased compared it to the one I have on my shelf they look about the same the only difference is in the inside of the Tivoli there is a small ring so you can snap in a Louis Vuitton key pouches Etc. Is it possible for a vintage Tivoli GM to not have a ring inside of the purse please help




Where did you buy your first Tivoli? If not from LV, did you have it authenticated? It's pretty unusual for vachetta straps to tear on authentic LV.


----------



## 717215514

jellyv said:


> Where did you buy your first Tivoli? If not from LV, did you have it authenticated? It's pretty unusual for vachetta straps to tear on authentic LV.








Sorry for not being specific.This was a gift I don't want to ask because I don't want to be rude you know.
But you are right I should of got it authenticated.


----------



## 717215514

On the inside. the bag doesn't come with a Dring inside and the date code is inside of the pocket


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

This site is full of enablers! But I can't stop looking!


----------



## liznaj

I'm not very familiar with LV and would love to hear from you all. 

Did LV ever make the Louise in this yellow or in a similar shade?



The only yellow I've seen is the jaune pale, and I would like something much brighter. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dcguccigirl

Got a question....I purchased a pre-loved LV Neverfull Pochette and was wondering if its usual for the zipper pull and other gold-tone hardware to discolor?


----------



## Melissa234

Had an amazing experience with CS today! Paid for overnight shipping to  have item here before Easter. Called to check the status of my order and  i realized that the order wasn't going to arrive until monday. Called  CS furious that i wasted 35 to overnight something i wouldn't get until  monday. The CA i spoke with bent over backwards to make it happen for me  to receive my item before Sunday, not only does she not know who i am  or anything about my situation, it didn't matter to her she was willing  to do whatever she could. Will only shop through CS from now on!


----------



## malzahnart

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi ladies and gents! Any information abuot this bag? Name, date of relase etc?
> Thank you .... I find it gorgeus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309552


Cute bag but I too hate those x's...I can't make out what it says on that lock?  Was this made by Louis Vuitton?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hi ladies, just a quickie. I'm considering my first LV and have gone a little crazy for the Siena MM.  If anyone has one, could you give me a pros/cons list of it please?  I'm thinking DE. Is this a good idea as I heard the leather cracks in th handles? TIA.


----------



## mrsinsyder

dcguccigirl said:


> Got a question....I purchased a pre-loved LV Neverfull Pochette and was wondering if its usual for the zipper pull and other gold-tone hardware to discolor?


Yes


----------



## myluvofbags

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hi ladies, just a quickie. I'm considering my first LV and have gone a little crazy for the Siena MM.  If anyone has one, could you give me a pros/cons list of it please?  I'm thinking DE. Is this a good idea as I heard the leather cracks in th handles? TIA.


There is a Siena thread under the clubhouse you might want to look at.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I have a question I'm hoping Vuitton historians might be able to answer. Why is it called an S-Lock?


----------



## miss_chiff

OneMoreDay said:


> I have a question I'm hoping Vuitton historians might be able to answer. Why is it called an S-Lock?




'Single' lock system would be my guess based on this(from the LV website):


----------



## OneMoreDay

miss_chiff said:


> 'Single' lock system would be my guess based on this(from the LV website):
> View attachment 3314382



Thanks! Wasn't expecting such an answer so quickly. The more you know!


----------



## thatbagchick30

dcguccigirl said:


> Got a question....I purchased a pre-loved LV Neverfull Pochette and was wondering if its usual for the zipper pull and other gold-tone hardware to discolor?



Yup! Here's a pic from my vintage cles...


----------



## dcguccigirl

Kitzzz said:


> Yup! Here's a pic from my vintage cles...




Thnx!  I have Bloomsbury too and hardware is starting to fade too. I wonder how much it would be to have the hardware replaced/refurbished. [emoji52][emoji52][emoji52]


----------



## dreamerbeliever

socallvlover said:


> Very nice bag to start with!!


It is isn't it?  but it's not been getting much action lately as I've been holed in my house lately 

what was your first bag?


----------



## LVoeletters

Hey everyone, I didn't know if this was appropriate for a new thread. But I wanted to know if anyone who's received a vip gift uses their items regularly?


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVoeletters said:


> Hey everyone, I didn't know if this was appropriate for a new thread. But I wanted to know if anyone who's received a vip gift uses their items regularly?



 I haven't used mine yet, it's their wonderful tin of tea.   there is a VIP club house you could post this question in then you might get more responses.


----------



## Camaro Chic

LVoeletters said:


> Hey everyone, I didn't know if this was appropriate for a new thread. But I wanted to know if anyone who's received a vip gift uses their items regularly?



I use mine! The ones that aren't ornamental anyway.


----------



## LVoeletters

Camaro Chic said:


> I use mine! The ones that aren't ornamental anyway.




Do you use your card case regularly? The vachetta one? I keep going back and forth. The sales associate when I went to go get it heat stamp elaborated that this was meant for hotel
Keys and not for regular use. I ended up not stamping it. I don't have vachetta pieces.


----------



## LVoeletters

vinbenphon1 said:


> I haven't used mine yet, it's their wonderful tin of tea.   there is a VIP club house you could post this question in then you might get more responses.




Great thanks I'll check it out!!


----------



## Kitty157

Today I saw the new Damier azur Felicie (to be released tomorrow) The one I saw had baby pink lining and is very, very cute! I'm not sure if it comes with any other interior lining colors- forgot to ask. I found the crossbody gold strap was too short for me (I'm 5'2)- I like my crossbody to rest on my hips.


----------



## Andrea777

Waiting for my mahina in bronze to arrive, very excited! I wanted leather and eye catching, hope I choose correctly.


----------



## LVsmeagolMom

Anyone - I have been wondering about some experts in TPF that can spot fakes.....How somebody can acquire the skills? I know some people expert in one brand instead of another......I guess My Q is mostly applied to peeps who open authentication business. I just wondering....because I read some thread that some bags deemed fake by those authentication service, but the seller got upset and said that they bought the bags in the store......I am just thinking the only way you know for sure is buy in in the store, but then....I don't have money tree.....even though I would love too  I have a thing for LV, and just made my 2nd purchase for preloved within 1 month (I promised myself I quit shopping after this!). I used ****************** and I was happy with their service, but then I started googling them and I found some not so nice comments from seller of accused fake bags...Then I think maybe I should use a different service (I found a great suggestion from fellow TFP). Ok....I think I started an essay here....any thought????


----------



## Camaro Chic

LVsmeagolMom said:


> Anyone - I have been wondering about some experts in TPF that can spot fakes.....How somebody can acquire the skills? I know some people expert in one brand instead of another......I guess My Q is mostly applied to peeps who open authentication business. I just wondering....because I read some thread that some bags deemed fake by those authentication service, but the seller got upset and said that they bought the bags in the store......I am just thinking the only way you know for sure is buy in in the store, but then....I don't have money tree.....even though I would love too  I have a thing for LV, and just made my 2nd purchase for preloved within 1 month (I promised myself I quit shopping after this!). I used ****************** and I was happy with their service, but then I started googling them and I found some not so nice comments from seller of accused fake bags...Then I think maybe I should use a different service (I found a great suggestion from fellow TFP). Ok....I think I started an essay here....any thought????



Years and years of experience, buying and selling and always being on top of every aspect of the brand, styles etc.


----------



## roxies_mom

LVsmeagolMom said:


> Anyone - I have been wondering about some experts in TPF that can spot fakes.....How somebody can acquire the skills? I know some people expert in one brand instead of another......I guess My Q is mostly applied to peeps who open authentication business. I just wondering....because I read some thread that some bags deemed fake by those authentication service, but the seller got upset and said that they bought the bags in the store......I am just thinking the only way you know for sure is buy in in the store, but then....I don't have money tree.....even though I would love too  I have a thing for LV, and just made my 2nd purchase for preloved within 1 month (I promised myself I quit shopping after this!). I used ****************** and I was happy with their service, but then I started googling them and I found some not so nice comments from seller of accused fake bags...Then I think maybe I should use a different service (I found a great suggestion from fellow TFP). Ok....I think I started an essay here....any thought????


I know a great authentication service. Great authenticators with alot of experience. Alwaysauthenticate@gmail.com


----------



## LVsmeagolMom

@roxies_mom - thanks! Should I just send an email? Do you know their rates?
@camaro chick - got it but if I just came across it on line how do I know the self claimed expert is really an expert. Some web sites have testimonies. But even Carol Diva has some bad reviews. There is no credential. 
I am hoping somebody from authentication business can provide some insights.


----------



## roxies_mom

LVsmeagolMom said:


> @roxies_mom - thanks! Should I just send an email? Do you know their rates?
> @camaro chick - got it but if I just came across it on line how do I know the self claimed expert is really an expert. Some web sites have testimonies. But even Carol Diva has some bad reviews. There is no credential.
> I am hoping somebody from authentication business can provide some insights.


LVsmeagolMom, yes, just send an email. I'm sorry, I'm not sure on the pricing. I know it depends on what kind of authentication you need. It's more expensive if you need a letter for a dispute. Good luck!!


----------



## LVsmeagolMom

Ok. Thanks much roxie_mom


----------



## Andrea777

Anyone know if tradesy is a good site and authentic LVs? I just paid out a lot and worried about sites reputation


----------



## roxies_mom

Andrea777 said:


> Anyone know if tradesy is a good site and authentic LVs? I just paid out a lot and worried about sites reputation


I've sold on Tradsey, and have a couple items there on my wish list
[emoji6]


----------



## Andrea777

roxies_mom said:


> I've sold on Tradsey, and have a couple items there on my wish list
> [emoji6]



Thanks, authenticator in TPF wouldn't look at it because needed to do member and give email. If you buy from them would you do another authentication service or you trust theirs?


----------



## roxies_mom

Andrea777 said:


> Thanks, authenticator in TPF wouldn't look at it because needed to do member and give email. If you buy from them would you do another authentication service or you trust theirs?


If I was unsure, I'd use an authentication service. Good luck!


----------



## AndreaM99

Honestly, I do not trust Tradesy at all. I have couple of bad experience with sellers there. Without authentification I would not even look at the items there. There are unfortunately plenty of fakes...and Tradesy supports them to do that...when you buy a fake and claim that, they do not give your money back, but you will get a store credit, what supports only another business...The bags are not authentificated at all. Only after your purchase when you complain, they (Tradesy) check the bag, but you do not have any guarantee who those folks are, if they are professionals. No photos, no names, nothing. That is the truth. Comparing with eBay - there you have at least something to rely on - feedback. On Tradesy nothing. You do not know about the seller anything...So I do not buy there.


----------



## jillyfish108

AndreaM99 said:


> Honestly, I do not trust Tradesy at all. I have couple of bad experience with sellers there. Without authentification I would not even look at the items there. There are unfortunately plenty of fakes...and Tradesy supports them to do that...when you buy a fake and claim that, they do not give your money back, but you will get a store credit, what supports only another business...The bags are not authentificated at all. Only after your purchase when you complain, they (Tradesy) check the bag, but you do not have any guarantee who those folks are, if they are professionals. No photos, no names, nothing. That is the truth. Comparing with eBay - there you have at least something to rely on - feedback. On Tradesy nothing. You do not know about the seller anything...So I do not buy there.


  I've bought and sold some lv stuff on there and do worry about the things I look to buy on there too. I don't think they are as good as say yoogiscloset or the realreal or fashionfile. I don't find they are good with communication either, but for selling my lv stuff I can get the best money for it and I always include receipt I have in the pictures but try if I'm buying to ask the right questions and look for receipts etc. that is the risk with buying preloved I HATE! I like tradesy but buyer beware and cautious


----------



## LVoeletters

AndreaM99 said:


> Honestly, I do not trust Tradesy at all. I have couple of bad experience with sellers there. Without authentification I would not even look at the items there. There are unfortunately plenty of fakes...and Tradesy supports them to do that...when you buy a fake and claim that, they do not give your money back, but you will get a store credit, what supports only another business...The bags are not authentificated at all. Only after your purchase when you complain, they (Tradesy) check the bag, but you do not have any guarantee who those folks are, if they are professionals. No photos, no names, nothing. That is the truth. Comparing with eBay - there you have at least something to rely on - feedback. On Tradesy nothing. You do not know about the seller anything...So I do not buy there.



I agree with this assessment. I purchased a bag last summer that was used and the glazing was melted. Even when I had LV declare it unfit to be in 'like new condition' and was defective, tradesy backed the seller. The seller has an agreement with tradesy. Tradesy does this with several groups under the table. Wells Fargo dispute team warned me not to buy from, tradesy again. They told me they deal with tradesy purchases on a regular basis. They read these threads and will jump in and defend the seller. I prefer eBay now. I hope you have better luck in the future with your acquisitions.


----------



## LVoeletters

miss_chiff said:


> 'Single' lock system would be my guess based on this(from the LV website):
> View attachment 3314382



Wow that's so cool!


----------



## jillyfish108

LVoeletters said:


> I agree with this assessment. I purchased a bag last summer that was used and the glazing was melted. Even when I had LV declare it unfit to be in 'like new condition' and was defective, tradesy backed the seller. The seller has an agreement with tradesy. Tradesy does this with several groups under the table. Wells Fargo dispute team warned me not to buy from, tradesy again. They told me they deal with tradesy purchases on a regular basis. They read these threads and will jump in and defend the seller. I prefer eBay now. I hope you have better luck in the future with your acquisitions.


Yikes that's interesting - good to know


----------



## Andrea777

AndreaM99 said:


> Honestly, I do not trust Tradesy at all. I have couple of bad experience with sellers there. Without authentification I would not even look at the items there. There are unfortunately plenty of fakes...and Tradesy supports them to do that...when you buy a fake and claim that, they do not give your money back, but you will get a store credit, what supports only another business...The bags are not authentificated at all. Only after your purchase when you complain, they (Tradesy) check the bag, but you do not have any guarantee who those folks are, if they are professionals. No photos, no names, nothing. That is the truth. Comparing with eBay - there you have at least something to rely on - feedback. On Tradesy nothing. You do not know about the seller anything...So I do not buy there.



Thanks but I already did now hoping that I didn't get ripped off with a super expensive replica.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

You know what's dangerous??  A pissed off wife with a credit card that has a zero balance.


----------



## LVPeach

Hi, new here and this question is slightly off topic, but any input as to which Saks (other than NYC) sell LV?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## daysha

LVPeach said:


> Hi, new here and this question is slightly off topic, but any input as to which Saks (other than NYC) sell LV?  Thanks in advance.


There's one in Chevy Chase, MD that sells LV.  This is just outside the DC line.


----------



## LVPeach

Thanks Daysha!  I'm on the hunt for an item so I'll call there.  Any others, tpf?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

LVPeach said:


> Hi, new here and this question is slightly off topic, but any input as to which Saks (other than NYC) sell LV?  Thanks in advance.




Tysons Mall & Bethesda, MD Saks both sell LV.  the stores are about 15 minutes apart if, and that's a BIG IF, there is little traffic


----------



## LVPeach

I appreciate this info.  All these stores are drive-able for me, about two-three hours but not impossible and perhaps they could ship to me which would be even better (except for not being able to examine before purchase).  Thanks so much again.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Omg the new Epi colours are killing me. So stunning. Hot pink and blueberry.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Other brand new styles and colors I just loved!!! Saw them all yesterday. I WILL have these shoes.... and I snapped up a few of these  the envelope clutch with fuchsia lining is amazingly chic.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I am trying my best to not like those gorgeous new colors.   This isn't helping


----------



## Aprilshack

SugahSweetTee said:


> You know what's dangerous??  A pissed off wife with a credit card that has a zero balance.



Oooh! Whatcha buying?!


----------



## Camaro Chic

aprilshack said:


> oooh! Whatcha buying?!



+1!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Haven't bought anything yet.   Too many NEW things to choose from.  I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## Smurfsgarden

Hi LV lovers, I was recently spring cleaning my closet and found so many of my lovely LV bags that I don't use now. I'll like to use it again but it has this strange smell, something like a mix between rust and the material itself. Mine are mostly monogram. Do you experience any of your older bags having this smell? Thanks!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Smurfsgarden said:


> Hi LV lovers, I was recently spring cleaning my closet and found so many of my lovely LV bags that I don't use now. I'll like to use it again but it has this strange smell, something like a mix between rust and the material itself. Mine are mostly monogram. Do you experience any of your older bags having this smell? Thanks!



Yes, storage odor. Try putting them in a warm place with dryer sheets stuffed inside. Like the trunk of your car where it's dark but gets warm.


----------



## lvlouis

SugahSweetTee said:


> Tysons Mall & Bethesda, MD Saks both sell LV.  the stores are about 15 minutes apart if, and that's a BIG IF, there is little traffic




Tyron's Saks doesn't sell lv. Neiman marcus & Bloomingdales in that mall sells lv.


----------



## Smurfsgarden

Camaro Chic said:


> Yes, storage odor. Try putting them in a warm place with dryer sheets stuffed inside. Like the trunk of your car where it's dark but gets warm.




Oh thanks! I'll try that!


----------



## Aprilshack

SugahSweetTee said:


> Haven't bought anything yet.   Too many NEW things to choose from.  I'm overwhelmed.



All of them?!


----------



## BagLady14

LVPeach said:


> Hi, new here and this question is slightly off topic, but any input as to which Saks (other than NYC) sell LV?  Thanks in advance.



Boston Saks in the Prudential Mall.


----------



## thatbagchick30

Q...How do you distract yourself/pass time between purchasing an LV online and the time it takes to get to you? :help:

Committed to not buying anything full price in store for a few months but couldn't pass up on 3 pre loved items at great prices this week and can.not.wait for them to arrive. LOL! :giggles:


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Aprilshack said:


> All of them?!





I bought a Chloe bag this morning. 

I feel better now


----------



## unionjill736

Deciding which bag to get first- Alma PM in blueberry or Capucines PM in Magnolia is giving me a headache. Any suggestions?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

unionjill736 said:


> Deciding which bag to get first- Alma PM in blueberry or Capucines PM in Magnolia is giving me a headache. Any suggestions?




I want the blueberry so bad I can't stand it! [emoji3]


----------



## Lavender Rose

Just received my preloved Pochette Cerises which was described as "great condition" from a UK secondhand luxury website. It is a website I fully trusted. It arrived today, and I was so excited!

Now, the canvas is immaculate! But the vachetta..? It is super dry, has multiple glaring water spots. *Why...*  Are my standards for "great condition" too high or what? I don't want to buy more preloved since I don't trust other people to take as good care of their items as I do..


----------



## AtlDesigner

LVPeach said:


> Hi, new here and this question is slightly off topic, but any input as to which Saks (other than NYC) sell LV?  Thanks in advance.




I believe the Phipps Plaza Saks in Atlanta also sells LV.


----------



## Aprilshack

Lavender Rose said:


> Just received my preloved Pochette Cerises which was described as "great condition" from a UK secondhand luxury website. It is a website I fully trusted. It arrived today, and I was so excited!
> 
> Now, the canvas is immaculate! But the vachetta..? It is super dry, has multiple glaring water spots. *Why...*  Are my standards for "great condition" too high or what? I don't want to buy more preloved since I don't trust other people to take as good care of their items as I do..



I'm sure that sites saying no exchanges/refunds is illegal as internet shopping has distance selling rules? Did you pay by Paypal? Issue a claim with them after you make a complaint with the site and probably get no joy.It's obviously not as described, as all parts of the bag should be in great condition as described.I should be getting a Evasion pochette this week as the site which begins with V has emailed me to say it's authentic and the item was described as new.If not, i will complain, put in a claim with Paypal/credit card company.For nearly £300 it better had be as described or else.


----------



## sayakayumi

Lavender Rose said:


> Just received my preloved Pochette Cerises which was described as "great condition" from a UK secondhand luxury website. It is a website I fully trusted. It arrived today, and I was so excited!
> 
> Now, the canvas is immaculate! But the vachetta..? It is super dry, has multiple glaring water spots. *Why...*  Are my standards for "great condition" too high or what? I don't want to buy more preloved since I don't trust other people to take as good care of their items as I do..


Hi, maybe the seller can give you a partial refund and you could replace the strap? if you get the newer strap it's a little longer and more comfortable than the cerises one. If they say no I would get a refund, gl!


----------



## LVPeach

Yes, I found that out when calling yesterday.  Thanks for the info.  &#128512;


----------



## LVPeach

Thanks also for the word on Boston Saks and Atlanta locations.


----------



## Yuki85

Dear tpfers, 


I would like to ask for your options: I am planning to increase my speedy collection. At the moment I have only a DE35 b and I do not know what to buy as next? 

a.) again DE30 b or Mono 30 b 


Later on should I get also the 25 B to complete the collection. If so, should I get also speedy in Azur 25? I am just so afraid of the light color because I do not really baby my bags, but I think in order to complete my collection I should get all 3 patterns. 


Please send your comments??? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## littlejuser

I think having the DE 30 b and 35 b may be a bit of overkill... My dream speedy collection would be: DE 35 b (for carry on/travel), mono 30 b (for work... A daily bag) and DA 25 (summer/hot weather vacation/play bag)!
Good luck with you decision...


----------



## litchi

Yuki85 said:


> Dear tpfers,
> 
> 
> I would like to ask for your options: I am planning to increase my speedy collection. At the moment I have only a DE35 b and I do not know what to buy as next?
> 
> a.) again DE30 b or Mono 30 b
> 
> Later on should I get also the 25 B to complete the collection. If so, should I get also speedy in Azur 25? I am just so afraid of the light color because I do not really baby my bags, but I think in order to complete my collection I should get all 3 patterns.
> 
> Please send your comments??? Many thanks in advance.




I vote DA Speedy 25. Because it's cute!


----------



## lizzieke

Yuki85 said:


> Dear tpfers,
> 
> 
> I would like to ask for your options: I am planning to increase my speedy collection. At the moment I have only a DE35 b and I do not know what to buy as next?
> 
> a.) again DE30 b or Mono 30 b
> 
> 
> Later on should I get also the 25 B to complete the collection. If so, should I get also speedy in Azur 25? I am just so afraid of the light color because I do not really baby my bags, but I think in order to complete my collection I should get all 3 patterns.
> 
> 
> Please send your comments??? Many thanks in advance.




Yay for a speedy family! 
But - you don't need the DE 30b atm, what you neeeed is the Azur 25.. It's super adorable. I don't baby my bags either and mine is in pristine condition. 

And later, you will definitely need an empreinte. Let the 30 be in mono just to "complete" it, or even a LE since they always come in 30. Have fun with your collection - you don't have to be all matchy matchy.


----------



## Yuki85

littlejuser said:


> I think having the DE 30 b and 35 b may be a bit of overkill... My dream speedy collection would be: DE 35 b (for carry on/travel), mono 30 b (for work... A daily bag) and DA 25 (summer/hot weather vacation/play bag)!
> Good luck with you decision...


 


litchi said:


> I vote DA Speedy 25. Because it's cute!


 


lizzieke said:


> Yay for a speedy family!
> But - you don't need the DE 30b atm, what you neeeed is the Azur 25.. It's super adorable. I don't baby my bags either and mine is in pristine condition.
> 
> And later, you will definitely need an empreinte. Let the 30 be in mono just to "complete" it, or even a LE since they always come in 30. Have fun with your collection - you don't have to be all matchy matchy.


 
Many thanks for your suggestions. Now I am confused I don't know which one will be my next speedy. 
My though was to get all 3 classic patterns with strap as I love wearing cross body.  and actually I wanted in the beginning all 3 in 35 and my hubby was saying the same: NO MATCHY MATCHY. one 35 for work or travel is sufficient. anyway I do not use LV for travel. And then I went to my second though: 30 Mono B and then 25 Azur. I love the Azur, it is just the light color makes me scared. Now I am even thinking more about the 25 azur then 30 mono  It is to hard to decide!!!! I wanna have more suggestions/comments.


----------



## Sandra.AT

it is unbelielable that some instagram rich kids (Their mums does that) are promoting legally replica sites .. and everybody thinks they are originals lool.. but if you read more ( in the foto details) you will find that they even admit that these a replicas and promote them also.. 
so akward that a rich family has to buy their children lv replicas.. and post it also on instagram.. and they look cheap !!
I don´t understand it .. if you have the money then buy the real one or don´t buy a replica bag.. and don´t promote it on instagram
This replica site is even on instagram and is promoting their clothes and bags..Is it possible to report them? via instagram or something?


----------



## Camaro Chic

Smurfsgarden said:


> Oh thanks! I'll try that!



Just make sure you moisturize the vachetta! Lovinmybags is great.


----------



## Camaro Chic

unionjill736 said:


> Deciding which bag to get first- Alma PM in blueberry or Capucines PM in Magnolia is giving me a headache. Any suggestions?



Blueberry all the way.


----------



## lizzieke

Yuki85 said:


> Many thanks for your suggestions. Now I am confused I don't know which one will be my next speedy.
> My though was to get all 3 classic patterns with strap as I love wearing cross body.  and actually I wanted in the beginning all 3 in 35 and my hubby was saying the same: NO MATCHY MATCHY. one 35 for work or travel is sufficient. anyway I do not use LV for travel. And then I went to my second though: 30 Mono B and then 25 Azur. I love the Azur, it is just the light color makes me scared. Now I am even thinking more about the 25 azur then 30 mono  It is to hard to decide!!!! I wanna have more suggestions/comments.




The good thing is there's no hurry and you can get what you want when the time is right!! 
The bag should be your obsession and then you'll know which to get. 
I first got the 35 in mono, then the 25 empreinte, then the 25 azur and now all that's left is the 30 DE, but I'm in no hurry to get it. I'd prefer a LE first.. 
Don't be afraid of the azur because it's light, it wipes clean easily enough if you did get it dirty, everyone worries about this print but honestly, bags are there to be used not showcased in a cabinet and never touched. Unless of course you're mega rich and can afford that.. Just enjoy them. GLD.. [emoji4]


----------



## unionjill736

That's exactly what I was thinking too. I have a RB Alma pm in Vernis that I haven't even used yet so I think I'm good with the pink for now. This blue is just amazingly vibrant!


----------



## Kitty157

Camaro Chic said:


> Just make sure you moisturize the vachetta! Lovinmybags is great.



Hi, I just bought lmb cleanser and moisturizer.  I have a 5 year old patina'd bag I would like to clean and moisturize. Do u use the lmb cleanser too? What are ur thoughts on it? Do u protect the vachetta with anything after cleaning and moiturizing or will these 2 products be all I need to use?


----------



## bh4me

Hi there - I just got my new alma bb today. Everything looks great. However, underneath the bag, there are 2 light creases. Would I be crazy to keep this? Thoughts? TIA


----------



## Friesoverguys

Sandra.AT said:


> it is unbelielable that some instagram rich kids (Their mums does that) are promoting legally replica sites .. and everybody thinks they are originals lool.. but if you read more ( in the foto details) you will find that they even admit that these a replicas and promote them also..
> so akward that a rich family has to buy their children lv replicas.. and post it also on instagram.. and they look cheap !!
> I don´t understand it .. if you have the money then buy the real one or don´t buy a replica bag.. and don´t promote it on instagram
> This replica site is even on instagram and is promoting their clothes and bags..Is it possible to report them? via instagram or something?


 
I wish. I just harass them until I'm satisfied. Seeing them on YouTube really gets me angry. I wish it was like ebay and you could report the hell outta them.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

bh4me said:


> Hi there - I just got my new alma bb today. Everything looks great. However, underneath the bag, there are 2 light creases. Would I be crazy to keep this? Thoughts? TIA




It wouldn't bother me. Would it bother you? If it would mess with your ability to love it, go see if you can exchange it.


----------



## bh4me

PinkInTheBlue said:


> It wouldn't bother me. Would it bother you? If it would mess with your ability to love it, go see if you can exchange it.



It actually did not bother me which I found strange...lol...which is why I thought to ask &#128522; I'm surprised with how I felt because I'm always picky.

It's very faint and under the bag. It looks like it will go away over time so I'm fine with it. My excitement has not changed at all. I'm over the moon and love it! Needless to say, I've decided to keep it...yay &#128522;


----------



## Arlene619

bh4me said:


> Hi there - I just got my new alma bb today. Everything looks great. However, underneath the bag, there are 2 light creases. Would I be crazy to keep this? Thoughts? TIA


Congrats! Could you post a pic of your bag, that blue is just gorgeous ! I'm glad everything worked out, it wouldn't bother me either. Enjoy your new beauty [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

bh4me said:


> Hi there - I just got my new alma bb today. Everything looks great. However, underneath the bag, there are 2 light creases. Would I be crazy to keep this? Thoughts? TIA


I feel since it's located at the bottom it wouldn't bother me. Not crazy if you decide to keep this beauty.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Does anyone know if I could buy a replacement strap for one of the Soft Lockit bags? I misplaced my strap and need to replace it asap. I need the Galet color. TIA


----------



## bh4me

Arlene619 said:


> Congrats! Could you post a pic of your bag, that blue is just gorgeous ! I'm glad everything worked out, it wouldn't bother me either. Enjoy your new beauty [emoji7]



Thank you! I just love this color. Here she is...


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

bh4me said:


> It actually did not bother me which I found strange...lol...which is why I thought to ask [emoji4] I'm surprised with how I felt because I'm always picky.
> 
> 
> 
> It's very faint and under the bag. It looks like it will go away over time so I'm fine with it. My excitement has not changed at all. I'm over the moon and love it! Needless to say, I've decided to keep it...yay [emoji4]




Yay!!



bh4me said:


> Thank you! I just love this color. Here she is...




It's so beautiful!


----------



## bh4me

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Yay!!
> 
> It's so beautiful!



Thanks! I can't stop staring at it


----------



## myluvofbags

Question, for anyone who has or knows about the Speedy epi, was the outer slip pocket always located on one side? Right or left? I am thinking of hunting a pre-owned one as this is a discontinued style and after looking at pictures I see them on both sides.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

myluvofbags said:


> Question, for anyone who has or knows about the Speedy epi, was the outer slip pocket always located on one side? Right or left? I am thinking of hunting a pre-owned one as this is a discontinued style and after looking at pictures I see them on both sides.




There both on the same side. The pocket is on the end where the zipper is when it's closed.


----------



## myluvofbags

PinkInTheBlue said:


> There both on the same side. The pocket is on the end where the zipper is when it's closed.


I understand it should be on the same side as the zipper closure but was there a standard either always on the right or always on the left? I see the small logo is "always" on the lower right side. Does that make sense


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> I understand it should be on the same side as the zipper closure but was there a standard either always on the right or always on the left? I see the small logo is "always" on the lower right side. Does that make sense


Anyone?


----------



## Andrea777

$1900 for Mahina noir xxl in good overall condition should I do it or keep cc balance at $0??? Help me I love it but don't neeeed it.


----------



## sayakayumi

Andrea777 said:


> $1900 for Mahina noir xxl in good overall condition should I do it or keep cc balance at $0??? Help me I love it but don't neeeed it.



Have you tried this bag on you before? It's really huge! Smaller bags are in right now and $0 balance is very rewarding.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
If you feel like my answer is NOT what you wanted to hear then maybe you should buy it


----------



## Andrea777

sayakayumi said:


> Have you tried this bag on you before? It's really huge! Smaller bags are in right now and $0 balance is very rewarding.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> If you feel like my answer is NOT what you wanted to hear then maybe you should buy it


Ha that is good advise!!! I do have enough and it will alway be available, I love huge bags!


----------



## sayakayumi

Andrea777 said:


> Ha that is good advise!!! I do have enough and it will alway be available, I love huge bags!



If you love huge bags then go for it, Mahina leather is soft and beautiful


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Andrea777 said:


> $1900 for Mahina noir xxl in good overall condition should I do it or keep cc balance at $0??? Help me I love it but don't neeeed it.




I just trashed my zero balance for the Berri and "misery" loves company so yeah BUY IT!!!    I love big bags


----------



## Yuki85

Hey everybody, I want to buy a Sarah wallet, have already one in Mc. Just love the Sarah wallet so much[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Wanna one in DE but I don't really like the current brown lining. Should I get a classic one or would there be new linings in this year? Many thanks[emoji12]


----------



## Camaro Chic

Yuki85 said:


> Hey everybody, I want to buy a Sarah wallet, have already one in Mc. Just love the Sarah wallet so much[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Wanna one in DE but I don't really like the current brown lining. Should I get a classic one or would there be new linings in this year? Many thanks[emoji12]



Check out the new Epi Sarah wallets and the Sarah Retiro.


----------



## Yuki85

Camaro Chic said:


> Check out the new Epi Sarah wallets and the Sarah Retiro.




Many thanks! Will check! Do you know will new colors be released for the Sarah wallet?


----------



## Brbie419

Can someone help me find the thread to authenticate Louis Vuitton?  Each thread that I have found is either closed or not being used to authenticate purses. Thanks.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Brbie419 said:


> Can someone help me find the thread to authenticate Louis Vuitton?  Each thread that I have found is either closed or not being used to authenticate purses. Thanks.






http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...his-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-926508-372.html


----------



## Aprilshack

Does anyone know if the Vernis key pouch in Indian Rose is just available for purchase at stores as it hasn't been on the website to buy for weeks like the rose ballernine hasn't been on the website either?Tia.


----------



## Arlene619

Aprilshack said:


> Does anyone know if the Vernis key pouch in Indian Rose is just available for purchase at stores as it hasn't been on the website to buy for weeks like the rose ballernine hasn't been on the website either?Tia.




I just checked, the website says "Call to purchase". I used that service before when I was looking for the cles in poppy, and cs located the nearest boutique that had that item in stock,  she also gave me the option to have it sent to me. Hth! Not sure if it makes a difference , but I'm in the US.


----------



## Aprilshack

Arlene619 said:


> I just checked, the website says "Call to purchase". I used that service before when I was looking for the cles in poppy, and cs located the nearest boutique that had that item in stock,  she also gave me the option to have it sent to me. Hth! Not sure if it makes a difference , but I'm in the US.



Mmm, don't have a store near me to go to visit, sending may be an option as i want to order the key pouch & the Unicef lockit bracelet.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Aprilshack said:


> Does anyone know if the Vernis key pouch in Indian Rose is just available for purchase at stores as it hasn't been on the website to buy for weeks like the rose ballernine hasn't been on the website either?Tia.



You can contact the 866 number and see if they can locate any remaining in the boutiques or ask your SA! If you need a good SA, i know a few that are happy to deal with out of state clients and great to work with, just let me know!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Yuki85 said:


> Many thanks! Will check! Do you know will new colors be released for the Sarah wallet?



They're out now, my boutique had the epi blueberry and hot pink and also the Sarah Retiro in poppy, and there are others too. HTH!


----------



## Yuki85

Camaro Chic said:


> They're out now, my boutique had the epi blueberry and hot pink and also the Sarah Retiro in poppy, and there are others too. HTH!




Many thanks. Then I need to run...


----------



## Aprilshack

Emailed LV, rose Indian vernis key pouch has been discontinued... Why still have the pouch on the site then?!! The mini Pochette evasion is still on there too! Lazy.

Anyway, it's now between the cherry & magenta colours.Does anyone have any vernis items in these colours they can post so I can compare the two before making an order on Friday? Thanks.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Aprilshack said:


> Emailed LV, rose Indian vernis key pouch has been discontinued... Why still have the pouch on the site then?!! The mini Pochette evasion is still on there too! Lazy.
> 
> Anyway, it's now between the cherry & magenta colours.Does anyone have any vernis items in these colours they can post so I can compare the two before making an order on Friday? Thanks.



I have the cles in both. Hold on a moment and let me find pics!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Magenta has a lot more sparkle. Cerise isn't nearly as glittery. That's rose pop on the far right.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Magenta has a gorgeous shimmer to it, I'd highly recommend it! Cerise does go with a lot more though.


----------



## Aprilshack

Camaro Chic said:


> Magenta has a gorgeous shimmer to it, I'd highly recommend it! Cerise does go with a lot more though.



Thanks! If something is more sparkly, i'm sold! Cerise, that's not available in the UK or has been and been discontinued?

For the love of God, not having much luck with getting the LV I want! Trying to add the UNICEF lockit it bracelet to the shopping basket,it wants me to pick a size, SA comes up (presuming it means sold out)& won't add to the basket! Really frustrated with LV's site. This is meant to be a birthday treat! :/


----------



## Yuki85

Hey can someone tell me how to understand the number of my speedy 35b? 




Thank u in advance [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Camaro Chic

Yuki85 said:


> Hey can someone tell me how to understand the number of my speedy 35b?
> 
> View attachment 3328980
> 
> 
> Thank u in advance [emoji16][emoji16]



Made in France Feb 2015


----------



## Aprilshack

Yuki85 said:


> Hey can someone tell me how to understand the number of my speedy 35b?
> 
> View attachment 3328980
> 
> 
> Thank u in advance [emoji16][emoji16]





Camaro Chic said:


> Made in France Feb 2015



Ooh you got in before me! 

OP, AA = France, the 06 is Feb as in the 6th week of 2015, the 15 = 2015.


----------



## Yuki85

Camaro Chic said:


> Made in France Feb 2015







Aprilshack said:


> Ooh you got in before me!
> 
> OP, AA = France, the 06 is Feb as in the 6th week of 2015, the 15 = 2015.




Many thanks [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## lho

Camaro Chic said:


> Magenta has a lot more sparkle. Cerise isn't nearly as glittery. That's rose pop on the far right.



So pretty! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AndreaM99

Guys, just to let you know: if you want to buy Metis Pochette, do not hurry and do not buy the overpriced ones from Fashionphile and co. According my SA in Europe, a new relist of this bag will occur in June. This bag is NOT discontinued.


----------



## Ronnnni

Hello everyone! I just purchased a pre-loved vintage Epi Petit Noe in Noir and the bag looks perfect from the pictures besides the gold plating tarnishing. I was wondering if it's possible for Louis Vuitton to replace them? Has anyone had this done before?


----------



## WaityKatie

Ok I hope this belongs here -- this is my neverfull GM on her first day out.  Bottom right, does that look stained to you or just a variation in the Vachetta?  I love LV but it brings out the worst in me sometimes... [emoji22]


----------



## WaityKatie

and here's another one -- you can see a yellowish line from middle left to lower right... Why do we buy these fragile bags?? [emoji22]


----------



## cat1967

I might be blind but I cannot see anything.


----------



## Arlene619

cat1967 said:


> I might be blind but I cannot see anything.


+1


WaityKatie said:


> View attachment 3331708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's another one -- you can see a yellowish line from middle left to lower right... Why do we buy these fragile bags?? [emoji22]


I thought I had perfect version after my lasik, but I can't see anything wrong. Enjoy it!


----------



## lho

WaityKatie said:


> View attachment 3331708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's another one -- you can see a yellowish line from middle left to lower right... Why do we buy these fragile bags?? [emoji22]



I don't see anything!


----------



## Lucyricky

I don't see anything either!


----------



## fyn72

WaityKatie said:


> View attachment 3331708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's another one -- you can see a yellowish line from middle left to lower right... Why do we buy these fragile bags?? [emoji22]




Can't see anything either [emoji53]


----------



## lizzieke

WaityKatie said:


> View attachment 3331708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's another one -- you can see a yellowish line from middle left to lower right... Why do we buy these fragile bags?? [emoji22]




I see what you're referring to: both just look to be variations. A stain and a yellow line would be visible to all, but these marks are very unnoticeable. 
Don't fret - enjoy your new bag [emoji169]


----------



## Aprilshack

Geez, how long does it take for TNT to pick up my parcel from LV? Recieved an email last week saying my parcel had shipped, contacted cs about the tracking number, they say it hasn't been assigned one yet. Why send an email saying it has been shipped then?! Annoyed. It had better arrive by Friday otherwise i won't be around to recieve it after then.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

WaityKatie said:


> View attachment 3331708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's another one -- you can see a yellowish line from middle left to lower right... Why do we buy these fragile bags?? [emoji22]




I don't see anything. Looks great! Enjoy!


----------



## unionjill736

Can someone pls help me with a step by step instructions on how to attach a pic in my post? I've been trying and I'm not having any luck. I am using an iPhobe 6+


----------



## Arlene619

unionjill736 said:


> Can someone pls help me with a step by step instructions on how to attach a pic in my post? I've been trying and I'm not having any luck. I am using an iPhobe 6+


I have a Samsung edge+, hopefully it's the same. Look on the bottom left corner of your screen, click on the upwards arrow, click on the paper clip right above your keyboard, and click on gallery, and upload your pic. Hth[emoji4]


----------



## Aprilshack

unionjill736 said:


> Can someone pls help me with a step by step instructions on how to attach a pic in my post? I've been trying and I'm not having any luck. I am using an iPhobe 6+



Download the purseforum app. Write your post, then on the left see the +. Press that & either take a pic of your object or press the little photograph icon next to it.Your iphone pics will come up.Pick photo.Choose upload.Pick size. Much easier than it sounds & quicker than going the mobile photobucket route.


----------



## Aprilshack

Camaro Chic said:


> Magenta has a lot more sparkle. Cerise isn't nearly as glittery. That's rose pop on the far right.



My key pouch just arrived! Can't do a reveal or use it until Monday though  (bday on Monday) it's a stunning shade of purple & pics don't do it justice! Plus it has the name plate on which is a bonus!


----------



## viewwing

I haven't seen any reveals of the hot pink alma yet.. I wonder why is no one buying this bag?


----------



## Camaro Chic

WaityKatie said:


> View attachment 3331708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's another one -- you can see a yellowish line from middle left to lower right... Why do we buy these fragile bags?? [emoji22]



LV clearly states that natural variations in colour as well as veins can and do occur in the vachetta.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Aprilshack said:


> My key pouch just arrived! Can't do a reveal or use it until Monday though  (bday on Monday) it's a stunning shade of purple & pics don't do it justice! Plus it has the name plate on which is a bonus!



So glad you like it! Glad I could perhaps help a bit.


----------



## Camaro Chic

viewwing said:


> I haven't seen any reveals of the hot pink alma yet.. I wonder why is no one buying this bag?



I haven't seen one in stores yet. They're very rare.


----------



## viewwing

Camaro Chic said:


> I haven't seen one in stores yet. They're very rare.




Where are you? They're in every store where I am...


----------



## bags0912

Hello ladies!
I am going to Dubai in May. I am not planning on buying anything at the  LV shop there, cause it's more expensive than in Germany. But I was  wondering whether they have special hot stamping there. Like Arabian  characters?
Does anybody know they do?
TIA


----------



## Sandra.AT

I got a call from lv today if i want to attend in a private lv event at their store.. Do you know how this is working? Do they expect me to buy something there or can i just look around? How does the event look like? I wasn't planning to buy something at lv -not before june/july .. What do you think... Shall i go??


----------



## bags0912

No, you don't have to buy anything. They will offer you something to drink, like champagne or so and finger food or petit fours. They will show you pieces from the current collection etc.. But they will also show you things you're interested in.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ima1

HI LV LOVERS. 
Am new in LV forum.  I want to post photos  of my new LV bag from 2 days ago. Do I have to join any other bag post ? 
Can I post it in new thread?  Appreciate  your help and guidance.  

Thank you.


----------



## Sandra.AT

bags0912 said:


> No, you don't have to buy anything. They will offer you something to drink, like champagne or so and finger food or petit fours. They will show you pieces from the current collection etc.. But they will also show you things you're interested in.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you for the info.. i'm interested to go there..


----------



## ima1

ima1 said:


> HI LV LOVERS.
> Am new in LV forum.  I want to post photos  of my new LV bag from 2 days ago. Do I have to join any other bag post ?
> Can I post it in new thread?  Appreciate  your help and guidance.
> 
> Thank you.



Oppsi. ...I found  the right place to post it.
Thank you.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

bags0912 said:


> No, you don't have to buy anything. They will offer you something to drink, like champagne or so and finger food or petit fours. They will show you pieces from the current collection etc.. But they will also show you things you're interested in.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks for the info.  Going this Sunday.


----------



## KatMac

Why does LV have a 100 different key holders but no checkbook cover anymore! I've been searching for nearly 2 years. Apparently just after they discontinued it. 

Yes. I still write checks. Lol. 

Ok. It's off my chest. I feel better.


----------



## lvmk

KatMac said:


> Why does LV have a 100 different key holders but no checkbook cover anymore! I've been searching for nearly 2 years. Apparently just after they discontinued it.
> 
> Yes. I still write checks. Lol.
> 
> Ok. It's off my chest. I feel better.




I'm not sure if it will fit a checkbook but the pocket agenda looks promising.


----------



## laurennicole726

I fell in love with the epi poppy color at the store this week. Does anyone know when they will stop making this color in epi?? Also, the epi poppy only comes in a few styles and I am not crazy about the styles offered and that is the reason I am hesitant on purchasing a bag. Does LV ever release additional styles in these seasonal colors?


----------



## Sandra.AT

I heard now that somebody got a discount at lv due that they bought 12 items at once.. Can this be true? I've never heard about this... He is selling the speedy b30 with the newer desisgn so the bag looks real to me .. It think there is no replica of the speedy with the new redesign ( tab fronts) or? He has also the bill - i haven't seen the bill so i can't say if this looks real or not ..


----------



## cat1967

Sandra.AT said:


> I heard now that somebody got a discount at lv due that they bought 12 items at once.. Can this be true? I've never heard about this... He is selling the speedy b30 with the newer desisgn so the bag looks real to me .. It think there is no replica of the speedy with the new redesign ( tab fronts) or? He has also the bill - i haven't seen the bill so i can't say if this looks real or not ..



I don't think that is possible.  LV doesn't give any discount ever.  Otherwise if you bought two expensive bags they would also give you a discount.  Unless they have changed their policy, which is very doubtful, why would they? I don't think that really happened.  But I was not there, so I couldn't be sure.  Sounds too good to be true though.


----------



## Sandra.AT

cat1967 said:


> I don't think that is possible.  LV doesn't give any discount ever.  Otherwise if you bought two expensive bags they would also give you a discount.  Unless they have changed their policy, which is very doubtful, why would they? I don't think that really happened.  But I was not there, so I couldn't be sure.  Sounds too good to be true though.




Yeah i find this also very curious .. He tried to sell the speedy b and said he cannot exchange it because lv stated that he can't return the bag if he takes the discount.. But that sounds so weird and then i wrote him that i've never heard about such thing and he got angry and 5 minutes later he wrote that lv will exchange the bag.. Very strange but the bag looked real to me.. But who knows if the pics are his.. Have you ever seen a replica bag with the new redesign(front tab)? But anyway i wouldn't be suprised that china copied also the new speedy version lol


----------



## Aprilshack

Sandra.AT said:


> Yeah i find this also very curious .. He tried to sell the speedy b and said he cannot exchange it because lv stated that he can't return the bag if he takes the discount.. But that sounds so weird and then i wrote him that i've never heard about such thing and he got angry and 5 minutes later he wrote that lv will exchange the bag.. Very strange but the bag looked real to me.. But who knows if the pics are his.. Have you ever seen a replica bag with the new redesign(front tab)? But anyway i wouldn't be suprised that china copied also the new speedy version lol



If in any doubt, don't. Why buy a brand new bag and then sell it so quick? If LV will exchange the bag, why isn't he exchanging it for something else he wants or store credit?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Aprilshack said:


> If in any doubt, don't. Why buy a brand new bag and then sell it so quick? If LV will exchange the bag, why isn't he exchanging it for something else he wants or store credit?




He said he ordered the wrong size .. His wife wanted to have the 35 and then he ordered the 35 .. And wanted to sell the 30 . First he couldn't exchange the bag due to "discount" 5 minutes after my message he got the info from lv that he can exchange it..very strange .. Now he will exchange it.. Lol weird i can't really believe it that he got a discount just becaus ehe bought 12 items which costed 750-1000 euros each.. you also don't get a discount if you buy two chanel flap bags jumbo which cost approx. 5000 euros each


----------



## Aprilshack

Sandra.AT said:


> He said he ordered the wrong size .. His wife wanted to have the 35 and then he ordered the 35 .. And wanted to sell the 30 . First he couldn't exchange the bag due to "discount" 5 minutes after my message he got the info from lv that he can exchange it..very strange .. Now he will exchange it.. Lol weird i can't really believe it that he got a discount just becaus ehe bought 12 items which costed 750-1000 euros each.. you also don't get a discount if you buy two chanel flap bags jumbo which cost approx. 5000 euros each



Sounds dodgy. If he can afford to buy 12 items at once, he can afford to go back and buy the right item.


----------



## Friesoverguys

Sandra.AT said:


> He said he ordered the wrong size .. His wife wanted to have the 35 and then he ordered the 35 .. And wanted to sell the 30 . First he couldn't exchange the bag due to "discount" 5 minutes after my message he got the info from lv that he can exchange it..very strange .. Now he will exchange it.. Lol weird i can't really believe it that he got a discount just becaus ehe bought 12 items which costed 750-1000 euros each.. you also don't get a discount if you buy two chanel flap bags jumbo which cost approx. 5000 euros each


 
Ask him which store. I want in on that deal.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Friesoverguys said:


> Ask him which store. I want in on that deal.




He said he ordered it online and asked via mail or something for the discount.. That's even more strange..


----------



## Aprilshack

Sandra.AT said:


> He said he ordered it online and asked via mail or something for the discount.. That's even more strange..



Ha ha! Yeah right!


----------



## cat1967

Sandra.AT said:


> Yeah i find this also very curious .. He tried to sell the speedy b and said he cannot exchange it because lv stated that he can't return the bag if he takes the discount.. But that sounds so weird and then i wrote him that i've never heard about such thing and he got angry and 5 minutes later he wrote that lv will exchange the bag.. Very strange but the bag looked real to me.. But who knows if the pics are his.. Have you ever seen a replica bag with the new redesign(front tab)? But anyway i wouldn't be suprised that china copied also the new speedy version lol



No, I haven't seen a replica like that but I haven't looked either.  However, I am sure the Chinese copy them so fast.

I wouldn't trust this seller though.  And if he gets angry even more.  I haven't ever heard of a discount, and I haven't ever heard no returns from LV.  This is all his I am sure.  So don't buy from him that would be my advise.  What if there is a defect that you cannot see in the pictures, or if you want to change the zipper for some reason later on and you cannot.  You will be stuck with a bag that you cannot fix.  That would be a waste of money no matter what you pay to buy it.  But again I am pretty sure this is a policy of his which he uses to lure buyers.


----------



## Friesoverguys

Sandra.AT said:


> He said he ordered it online and asked via mail or something for the discount.. That's even more strange..


 
He's rather quick on his feet. Kinda scary. Lol


----------



## Friesoverguys

aprilshack said:


> ha ha! Yeah right!


 
+1


----------



## Sandra.AT

I didn't want to buy this bag.. I just saw it as you can post the comments so that everyone sees it therefore i got curious ..i would never buy from a person who pretend tot a discount from lv as i know he shouldn't get a Discountern


----------



## cat1967

Sandra.AT said:


> I didn't want to buy this bag.. I just saw it as you can post the comments so that everyone sees it therefore i got curious ..i would never buy from a person who pretend tot a discount from lv as i know he shouldn't get a Discountern



I think he is full of lies and I don't trust him at all.  I kind of think he is funny and quite imaginative.  And I doubt there is a wife who couldn't order the bag herself and had him do it or she didn't check the order or something.  It all sounds very weird.  I am relieved you don't want to buy this bag, but you are doing so well commenting if everybody can see the comments.  I do that on sites when something is so obviously wrong.  In fact I was once just about to buy a bag, but reading the comments above of two ladies who know so much more than I did about Chanel, pointing out red flags I felt protected from buying a fake.


----------



## bh4me

Sandra.AT said:


> I heard now that somebody got a discount at lv due that they bought 12 items at once.. Can this be true? I've never heard about this... He is selling the speedy b30 with the newer desisgn so the bag looks real to me .. It think there is no replica of the speedy with the new redesign ( tab fronts) or? He has also the bill - i haven't seen the bill so i can't say if this looks real or not ..



Complete b***s. Too good to be true. 

I hope no one falls for it. That would be so sad.


----------



## Sandra.AT

bh4me said:


> Complete b***s. Too good to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope no one falls for it. That would be so sad.




Thank god he removed it so nobody can buy it [emoji1]


----------



## Sandra.AT

cat1967 said:


> I think he is full of lies and I don't trust him at all.  I kind of think he is funny and quite imaginative.  And I doubt there is a wife who couldn't order the bag herself and had him do it or she didn't check the order or something.  It all sounds very weird.  I am relieved you don't want to buy this bag, but you are doing so well commenting if everybody can see the comments.  I do that on sites when something is so obviously wrong.  In fact I was once just about to buy a bag, but reading the comments above of two ladies who know so much more than I did about Chanel, pointing out red flags I felt protected from buying a fake.




It's good that everyone can see those comments .. I always write on the "wall" if i see there is something strange or if the bag is a replica.. Sometimes i'm really suprised that many people can't see that this is a fake ( if it's a really bad one which you can see if you do some research )  i report them always when i'm sure.. I always think i could see or feel if this is a fake ( if it's not a so well made replica) but i've never seen a superfake so therefore i'm not into second hand .. If they can make a superfake bag they can easily fake a bill


----------



## cat1967

Sandra.AT said:


> It's good that everyone can see those comments .. I always write on the "wall" if i see there is something strange or if the bag is a replica.. Sometimes i'm really suprised that many people can't see that this is a fake ( if it's a really bad one which you can see if you do some research )  i report them always when i'm sure.. I always think i could see or feel if this is a fake ( if it's not a so well made replica) but i've never seen a superfake so therefore i'm not into second hand .. If they can make a superfake bag they can easily fake a bill



You are absolutely right.  They can fake authenticity cards, bills and anything you can imagine.  So yes sometimes it is very difficult to discriminate whether a bag is authentic or a replica if it is a superfake.  I have never seen a superfake either, or at least I don't know, as I am no expert and maybe I couldn't tell.


----------



## Friesoverguys

I live in a remote area in northern Minnesota where people live in a blissfully naïve world. If you're lucky you see a Coach or Michael Kors bag once in awhile. Nobody knows about the counterfeit market and how strong it is. I learned about it here, through this forum. I like hearing the stories so I'm not scammed. I'm glad you said something and realized it seemed preposterous. This easily could have been me when I first started scooping up these bags. The replicas are frighteningly close to the real thing and I'm still shocked by some of what I see out there on ebay, youtube or all these "Outlet Stores". I wish I knew what else you could do to get rid of or expose them....I see them as so evil.


----------



## Sandra.AT

I found again a really bad lv replica for sale.. The sad thing it's always the same story: they got the bag from their ex boyfriends and thought it was real and wanted to sell it after the relationship ended .. I've heard this 5-7 times!!! i have immediatley writtenevery time that this is not an Original ( i have been always nice because i read that they got it as a present) and i got always a nice reply back: "thank you i didn't know that and i will delete it" But to be honest you can't be sooo blind to think it is real and sell it at a high price without knowing anthing about the brand and how their bags look like.. If you have ever gone to a lv store you would know that it can't be an Original..You never can sell a bag without a bill which you got as a present without authenticating it.. The replicas were soo bad ..  You could see it by just looking at it.. But the worst thing was that they had a monogram inner lining and the alma for example a inner zipper ...  I would never ever buy a lv bag without a bill even though this could be also fake... I don't think i will ever buy preloved .. There are also so many women who are writing they got it as a present and they don't have the bill.. Or bought it and lost the bill.. You never know if the stories are true but you can't never trust someone who writes they got it as a present.. How can you be sure this bag is an Original?


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> I found again a really bad lv replica for sale.. The sad thing it's always the same story: they got the bag from their ex boyfriends and thought it was real and wanted to sell it after the relationship ended .. I've heard this 5-7 times!!! i have immediatley writtenevery time that this is not an Original ( i have been always nice because i read that they got it as a present) and i got always a nice reply back: "thank you i didn't know that and i will delete it" But to be honest you can't be sooo blind to think it is real and sell it at a high price without knowing anthing about the brand and how their bags look like.. If you have ever gone to a lv store you would know that it can't be an Original..You never can sell a bag without a bill which you got as a present without authenticating it.. The replicas were soo bad ..  You could see it by just looking at it.. But the worst thing was that they had a monogram inner lining and the alma for example a inner zipper ...  I would never ever buy a lv bag without a bill even though this could be also fake... I don't think i will ever buy preloved .. There are also so many women who are writing they got it as a present and they don't have the bill.. Or bought it and lost the bill.. You never know if the stories are true but you can't never trust someone who writes they got it as a present.. How can you be sure this bag is an Original?



Over  the years I've come to have a good eye for the authentic ones and the fake, lots of research. Definitely get the bag authenticated if you aren't sure for piece of mind, there are many reputable authenticators out there. Not every one can afford brand new and with all the price rises more people (including myself) are turning to the pre loved market. The forum here has an authentication thread for eBay auction links.


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> I found again a really bad lv replica for sale.. The sad thing it's always the same story: they got the bag from their ex boyfriends and thought it was real and wanted to sell it after the relationship ended .. I've heard this 5-7 times!!! i have immediatley writtenevery time that this is not an Original ( i have been always nice because i read that they got it as a present) and i got always a nice reply back: "thank you i didn't know that and i will delete it" But to be honest you can't be sooo blind to think it is real and sell it at a high price without knowing anthing about the brand and how their bags look like.. If you have ever gone to a lv store you would know that it can't be an Original..You never can sell a bag without a bill which you got as a present without authenticating it.. The replicas were soo bad ..  You could see it by just looking at it.. But the worst thing was that they had a monogram inner lining and the alma for example a inner zipper ...  I would never ever buy a lv bag without a bill even though this could be also fake... I don't think i will ever buy preloved .. There are also so many women who are writing they got it as a present and they don't have the bill.. Or bought it and lost the bill.. You never know if the stories are true but you can't never trust someone who writes they got it as a present.. How can you be sure this bag is an Original?


This just happened on Ebay here in Australia and I saw that it was a gift from the inlaws.. I told her that she may or may not know and that it is not allowed on ebay, (she was asking $300 less than a brand new neverfull) she replied and I expected her to be defensive and angry but she apologised and said she had no idea and asked me how you can tell.. and removed it straight away


----------



## True*Fidelity

*On vacation in Paris  So many beautiful things to see, including this one on Avenue Champs-Élysées*


----------



## Aprilshack

Currently on a train to Manchester, you know what they have there don't you? &#128512;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Aprilshack said:


> Currently on a train to Manchester, you know what they have there don't you? &#128512;



Oo, did you purchase anything ??


----------



## Aprilshack

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oo, did you purchase anything ??



Went into my first LV store.Wanted to purchase a DE cosmetic pouch but they were out. 
So i purchased a nano monogram bracelet.Couldn't leave without something!


----------



## marte1986

Hi everybody!
I'm new to Purseforum, but I own a lot of Louis Vuitton. 
I can't find an answer anywhere and I am sooo frustrated.

Have Louis Vuitton Noé GM changed in any way over the years?
I'm especially thinking about the stitching in the middle of the sides of the bag (SEE PHOTOS)

All is as it shold be, exept thet the one bag has no extra "square".
I  know the square is who  we see the most and that is the bag that   currently sells in LV stores these days and have been for a long time,   but lately have seen multiple (3-4) of the other kind. 
Can someone explaine this to me? 

Adele
Norway


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Aprilshack said:


> Went into my first LV store.Wanted to purchase a DE cosmetic pouch but they were out.
> So i purchased a nano monogram bracelet.Couldn't leave without something!



Absolutely not. All that effort to go in there!!! Sounds perfect. I got my first purse on Monday evening. It's a mono Sarah wallet, am quite smitten now. Feel like a stalker on LV.com. Is this a usual feeling I wonder when you find a new love.  Have visited this forum but not posted here much so loving all the threads and advice.  Am normally a Mulberry girl but LV has turned my head.

Glad you have a little purchase to celebrate . Congrats  mod shot perhaps?


----------



## arum_puri

Does anyone know if LV Kensington has a date code?
I just got this bag from My Husband on my birthday..  
I search for the datecode, but no luck... anyone has this bag?


----------



## Arlene619

arum_puri said:


> Does anyone know if LV Kensington has a date code?
> I just got this bag from My Husband on my birthday.. [emoji813]
> I search for the datecode, but no luck... anyone has this bag?


Hmm. I don't know. Maybe the date code is in the zipped compartment in a corner or possibly heat stamped making it  hard to see?


----------



## arum_puri

Arlene619 said:


> Hmm. I don't know. Maybe the date code is in the zipped compartment in a corner or possibly heat stamped making it  hard to see?



Hi Arlene, I finally found the datecode.  it's inside a pocket close to the seam. Thank you.


----------



## Friesoverguys

True*Fidelity said:


> *On vacation in Paris  So many beautiful things to see, including this one on Avenue Champs-Élysées*


 
So gorgeous! Thanks for posting. I have to make it there some day. I've been to England and Sweden, but France is still on the list.


----------



## studentinneed

It took many months, but finally have my palm springs mini!
Can anyone suggest me a compact wallet to fit inside it?


----------



## iheartauburn

Found what I thought was a great deal on Tradesy for a Delightful GM. Couldn't see the strap in the pics. Got it yesterday. I
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
s this fake??


----------



## Twilliams1234

Hi all! I'm new to this forum and to Louis Vuitton but am quickly loving and wanting everything! &#128516;I have a question- I posted an item to be authenticated a few days ago and the moderators still haven't responded. I know they get lots and lots of requests so I don't want to be annoying (I bumped my request once too- though I'm not sure if I did it correctly lol). I just want to know what's an appropriate amount of time to go by before I ask if they could take a look at my request. I've just been feeling so much anxiety about my purchase (it's my first LV bag and I bought it off eBay)- I mean I can't stop thinking about whether I made a good decision or not. Im losing sleep over this! I just wondered if anyone has a recommendation on what's a good amount of time before bugging them again. I don't want them to think I'm too pushy and I definitely appreciate them taking the time out of their day to go through all these requests. I know it's not easy but I am just stressing myself out!


----------



## roxies_mom

Twilliams1234 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this forum and to Louis Vuitton but am quickly loving and wanting everything! &#128516;I have a question- I posted an item to be authenticated a few days ago and the moderators still haven't responded. I know they get lots and lots of requests so I don't want to be annoying (I bumped my request once too- though I'm not sure if I did it correctly lol). I just want to know what's an appropriate amount of time to go by before I ask if they could take a look at my request. I've just been feeling so much anxiety about my purchase (it's my first LV bag and I bought it off eBay)- I mean I can't stop thinking about whether I made a good decision or not. Im losing sleep over this! I just wondered if anyone has a recommendation on what's a good amount of time before bugging them again. I don't want them to think I'm too pushy and I definitely appreciate them taking the time out of their day to go through all these requests. I know it's not easy but I am just stressing myself out!


Welcome! Did you follow the correct posting format? Are all required pictures listed? They ask you not bump until 24 hours have passed. They don't authenticate from pictures only. You must have a link to a sale. Good luck![emoji41]


----------



## Twilliams1234

roxies_mom said:


> Welcome! Did you follow the correct posting format? Are all required pictures listed? They ask you not bump until 24 hours have passed. They don't authenticate from pictures only. You must have a link to a sale. Good luck![emoji41]



Thanks for the advice! I did wait over 24 hrs to bump but no response yet and that was 2 days ago. they did initially respond to my first post asking for more pictures and after I posted those I haven't heard anything since. Anyways, I'm sure they are just busy but I'll try and bump it again tomorrow. &#128522;


----------



## roxies_mom

Twilliams1234 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I did wait over 24 hrs to bump but no response yet and that was 2 days ago. they did initially respond to my first post asking for more pictures and after I posted those I haven't heard anything since. Anyways, I'm sure they are just busy but I'll try and bump it again tomorrow. &#128522;


You're welcome! If you've added more pics, be sure to quote your original request. It helps the authenticators, and they don't usually go back to find the original post. [emoji6]


----------



## forever.elise

iheartauburn said:


> Found what I thought was a great deal on Tradesy for a Delightful GM. Couldn't see the strap in the pics. Got it yesterday. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s this fake??




Check with the authenticity thread, but that's what the Delightful strap used to look like before they changed it last year. I personally like this version better!!![emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## AtlDesigner

Twilliams1234 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this forum and to Louis Vuitton but am quickly loving and wanting everything! [emoji1]I have a question- I posted an item to be authenticated a few days ago and the moderators still haven't responded. I know they get lots and lots of requests so I don't want to be annoying (I bumped my request once too- though I'm not sure if I did it correctly lol). I just want to know what's an appropriate amount of time to go by before I ask if they could take a look at my request. I've just been feeling so much anxiety about my purchase (it's my first LV bag and I bought it off eBay)- I mean I can't stop thinking about whether I made a good decision or not. Im losing sleep over this! I just wondered if anyone has a recommendation on what's a good amount of time before bugging them again. I don't want them to think I'm too pushy and I definitely appreciate them taking the time out of their day to go through all these requests. I know it's not easy but I am just stressing myself out!




I say bump it again!  I'm pretty new here too, but everyone is so nice. It's easy to overlook a post and I'm fairly sure I read one of the authenticators posting that recently. Good luck!


----------



## Twilliams1234

AtlDesigner said:


> I say bump it again!  I'm pretty new here too, but everyone is so nice. It's easy to overlook a post and I'm fairly sure I read one of the authenticators posting that recently. Good luck!



Thanks for the encouragement! I will do so. And yes, everyone has been really nice!!! So glad I found this forum


----------



## viewwing

Has anyone ever bought a neverfull mm and regretted? If you have, please tell me why?


----------



## KookyMeow

viewwing said:


> Has anyone ever bought a neverfull mm and regretted? If you have, please tell me why?




I did, just sold it 3 months ago after holding on to it for 3 years, hoping I'd fall in love with it again... It was my first luxury bag, and I bought it in Paris (I promised myself I'd buy my first LV in their flagship store).

My reasons:

1) It was too big for my needs and my frame (I'm petite).

2) I like the shopper as a style, but realised I prefer a bag I can zip and close. I felt my stuff was too exposed. Because it was open, I couldn't use it when it was raining or snowing.

3) I got a Damier Ebene thinking that it'd be less ostentatious-looking... I was wrong.

4) Most important reason: I didn't really feel good wearing it; I didn't get the same joy when I wear my Epi bags, for example.


----------



## Elliespurse

I just saw this 101 year old LV Weekend bag  it looks like early Epi leather, the listing: http://online.auktionsverket.se/1605/381783-louis-vuitton-weekendvaska-1915-i-cognacsfargat/


----------



## camillekarla

Hello!! Can anyone help me identify the name of this specific louis vuitton bag? I cant find it online


----------



## camillekarla

Hello! Please help me identify the name/model of this specific Louis Vuitton bag. I cant find it online


----------



## viewwing

KookyMeow said:


> I did, just sold it 3 months ago after holding on to it for 3 years, hoping I'd fall in love with it again... It was my first luxury bag, and I bought it in Paris (I promised myself I'd buy my first LV in their flagship store).
> 
> My reasons:
> 
> 1) It was too big for my needs and my frame (I'm petite).
> 
> 2) I like the shopper as a style, but realised I prefer a bag I can zip and close. I felt my stuff was too exposed. Because it was open, I couldn't use it when it was raining or snowing.
> 
> 3) I got a Damier Ebene thinking that it'd be less ostentatious-looking... I was wrong.
> 
> 4) Most important reason: I didn't really feel good wearing it; I didn't get the same joy when I wear my Epi bags, for example.




Hmm... Valid reasons all of them. I'm very petite too. I intend to wear it cinched. Did u try that? If u did, how did that go? Reason I'm asking about the nf is the jungle print. It's so pretty but honestly I never thought I'd want an nf. But I think I want to try this style in the limited print. I don't have any other totes in my collection. Not sure if I'd regret. Trying to do my research. What do u think?


----------



## roxiegirlmiller

camillekarla said:


> Hello! Please help me identify the name/model of this specific Louis Vuitton bag. I cant find it online


Chelsea


----------



## camillekarla

roxiegirlmiller said:


> Chelsea



Thank you!


----------



## Jdm4300

Hi, I'm trying to decide between a Speedy B 25 and a Favorite MM. This is my first LV bag and I want to make sure I pick a bag that will be usable and will suit me for many years to come.


----------



## sayakayumi

Jdm4300 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to decide between a Speedy B 25 and a Favorite MM. This is my first LV bag and I want to make sure I pick a bag that will be usable and will suit me for many years to come.



Hi welcome, I'm a big fan of the SpeedyB 25, you can carry it 3 ways and it's very versatile, it's also very roomy for its size. Good luck deciding!


----------



## JeanStoffel

Hi! I'm new to this website! I made my first LV purchase(s) yesterday and I can't wait to own an LV! I've always been buying Coach purses because I couldn't afford LVs before lol. Can anyone tell me how soon they usually ship items when you pay for overnight shipping?

dropbox.com/s/fgmx2rbgt48igla/My_Purchases_History___LOUIS_VUITTON2.png?dl=0


----------



## Friesoverguys

JeanStoffel said:


> Hi! I'm new to this website! I made my first LV purchase(s) yesterday and I can't wait to own an LV! I've always been buying Coach purses because I couldn't afford LVs before lol. Can anyone tell me how soon they usually ship items when you pay for overnight shipping?
> 
> dropbox.com/s/fgmx2rbgt48igla/My_Purchases_History___LOUIS_VUITTON2.png?dl=0


 
I usually go with the complementary shipping and it takes maybe 3-4 days. I live in the sticks in upper Minnesota. Just make sure you're there to sign for it. I started the same way. I always bought Coach and finally took the plunge and bought a Neverfull. From there it gets blurry...I was only supposed to buy one and ended up with a room full. Lol


----------



## JeanStoffel

Friesoverguys said:


> I usually go with the complementary shipping and it takes maybe 3-4 days. I live in the sticks in upper Minnesota. Just make sure you're there to sign for it. I started the same way. I always bought Coach and finally took the plunge and bought a Neverfull. From there it gets blurry...I was only supposed to buy one and ended up with a room full. Lol



Thanks for the info Friesoverguys! It's my first purchase and I couldn't wait to get my hands on them. I will use their complimentary shipping next time


----------



## edsltan

Do you think guys it's still worth buying the Neverfull with the price 1800 CAD for Neverfull Mono GM? I remember back in 2009 when I bought my speedy, the Neverfull was cheaper. Now the price boost up a lot. Going back, I wish I bought the Neverfull first because the price of the speedy is still relatively close to it's price before unlike the Neverfull. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Friesoverguys

JeanStoffel said:


> Thanks for the info Friesoverguys! It's my first purchase and I couldn't wait to get my hands on them. I will use their complimentary shipping next time


 
You're going to be thrilled with it I'm sure. You'll have to send us a pic


----------



## Friesoverguys

Elliespurse said:


> I just saw this 101 year old LV Weekend bag  it looks like early Epi leather, the listing: http://online.auktionsverket.se/1605/381783-louis-vuitton-weekendvaska-1915-i-cognacsfargat/
> 
> View attachment 3347556


 
Wow! Amazing...someone took care with it.


----------



## Friesoverguys

edsltan said:


> Do you think guys it's still worth buying the Neverfull with the price 1800 CAD for Neverfull Mono GM? I remember back in 2009 when I bought my speedy, the Neverfull was cheaper. Now the price boost up a lot. Going back, I wish I bought the Neverfull first because the price of the speedy is still relatively close to it's price before unlike the Neverfull. What are your thoughts?




I purchased the GM Mono and then hit the Speedy DE 30...and went on from there. Never took the GM out because it is HUGE! I ended up selling it for very close to retail. If the size works for you, go for it. It is just going to keep increasing in price and you'll always think about it. In a few years we will be laughing that it was once under $1500.00.


----------



## malzahnart

QUESTION: I have been reading about this thing you do to your handles to help spots, etc.
You put the bag in the sun for 30 minutes then turn it and another 30 minutes, then bring it in a wet a cotton cloth and wring it out real well and wipe down the handles, etc...so here are my questions:
1. by doing this will it control the rate of patina'ing...meaning will it get darker or will it just stay the same and not get real dark?
2. how often do you have to do this to the handles?
3. so if you get a tiny splash of water on the handle after going through all this does it just wipe off or is it still going to have a water spot?
4. does it really work and what is the purpose of doing this?
Thank you so much....please add anything else to help me out on this...I do not like dark patina at all....


----------



## Arlene619

malzahnart said:


> QUESTION: I have been reading about this thing you do to your handles to help spots, etc.
> You put the bag in the sun for 30 minutes then turn it and another 30 minutes, then bring it in a wet a cotton cloth and wring it out real well and wipe down the handles, etc...so here are my questions:
> 1. by doing this will it control the rate of patina'ing...meaning will it get darker or will it just stay the same and not get real dark?
> 2. how often do you have to do this to the handles?
> 3. so if you get a tiny splash of water on the handle after going through all this does it just wipe off or is it still going to have a water spot?
> 4. does it really work and what is the purpose of doing this?
> Thank you so much....please add anything else to help me out on this...I do not like dark patina at all....



Hi, I think you're referring to the "sock method", I haven't tried it myself, I swore I wouldn't do anything to vachetta anymore and just leave it alone. I tried lmb and I didn't like the outcome. There's no way to stop the vachetta from getting darker(tan), but the sock method is supposed to help minimize/prevent the vachetta from getting dirty. I heard from tpfers that the method worked for them, when rain hit it they just pat it dry, or left it alone and it didn't leave a waterspot. It seems like it worked for everyone that tried it. The purpose of repeating the method is to just to keep the vachetta clean, or minimize the accumulation of dirt. Pls don't quote me, I just read everyone's outcomes and I'm just repeating them here. Hth![emoji4]


----------



## malzahnart

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, I think you're referring to the "sock method", I haven't tried it myself, I swore I wouldn't do anything to vachetta anymore and just leave it alone. I tried lmb and I didn't like the outcome. There's no way to stop the vachetta from getting darker(tan), but the sock method is supposed to help minimize/prevent the vachetta from getting dirty. I heard from tpfers that the method worked for them, when rain hit it they just pat it dry, or left it alone and it didn't leave a waterspot. It seems like it worked for everyone that tried it. The purpose of repeating the method is to just to keep the vachetta clean, or minimize the accumulation of dirt. Pls don't quote me, I just read everyone's outcomes and I'm just repeating them here. Hth![emoji4]


See that's what I don't understand...how can putting it in the sun and then wiping it down prevent it from getting dirty...and I am not understanding how it would make it then resistant to rain?  That's why I asked cause I am confused what this process will do... 
I am scared of ruining it...


----------



## jillyfish108

malzahnart said:


> See that's what I don't understand...how can putting it in the sun and then wiping it down prevent it from getting dirty...and I am not understanding how it would make it then resistant to rain?  That's why I asked cause I am confused what this process will do...
> I am scared of ruining it...




I don't look at it as ruining it just speeding up the patina process - I did it with my delightful handle and it helped get it to a nice honey color and I'm not as nervous about it


----------



## pingko

Jdm4300 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to decide between a Speedy B 25 and a Favorite MM. This is my first LV bag and I want to make sure I pick a bag that will be usable and will suit me for many years to come.



I would say Speedy B 25


----------



## Dawn

Jdm4300 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to decide between a Speedy B 25 and a Favorite MM. This is my first LV bag and I want to make sure I pick a bag that will be usable and will suit me for many years to come.



I would probably go with the Speedy B but I LOVE the Favorite too! I think the Speedy is more versatile but it depends on how you use your bags. Do you carry a lot? The Speedy will fit more but if you don't carry a lot of stuff then the Favorite may be better for you.


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Hi everyone, has LV stopped doing authentication? I wanted to buy this bag from a seller, and she told me that. Her pics of the bag look legit though.


----------



## Sandra.AT

malzahnart said:


> See that's what I don't understand...how can putting it in the sun and then wiping it down prevent it from getting dirty...and I am not understanding how it would make it then resistant to rain?  That's why I asked cause I am confused what this process will do...
> I am scared of ruining it...




I was in tr same situation and decided to do nothing to the vachetta and it still looks like brand new.. I don't wear it when i there is a possibility of rain..
I wouldn't do anything to it.. I was so scared of buying a vachetta bag but until now everything looks fine.. I don't really have a patina or just a little bit and the vachetta stays clean.. I would not recommend ti put any chemicals on it like baby wipes or any other  cleaning lotions etc.. I hear they destroy the vachetta and after that the vachetta attracts more dirt so you have to clean it more often and the handles are getting black quickly ..
If lv doesn't provide cleaning product that says everything.. So just leave it like it is


----------



## KookyMeow

viewwing said:


> Hmm... Valid reasons all of them. I'm very petite too. I intend to wear it cinched. Did u try that? If u did, how did that go? Reason I'm asking about the nf is the jungle print. It's so pretty but honestly I never thought I'd want an nf. But I think I want to try this style in the limited print. I don't have any other totes in my collection. Not sure if I'd regret. Trying to do my research. What do u think?




Yup, I tried it cinched, but it kept getting un-cinched (I don't know what word to use, LOL)

If you love the jungle print and you don't have any tote bags, I think you should be fine getting it  I'm not familiar with the jungle print, but if it's limited edition, it will keep its value (or even increase) over time.

Good luck, post pics when you get it! xx


----------



## JeanStoffel

Friesoverguys said:


> You're going to be thrilled with it I'm sure. You'll have to send us a pic


Just got my first shipment! My first LV! LOVEEEE ITTT!

dropbox.com/s/ycpyzsqmxveizpc/Photo%20May%2007%2C%201%2011%2015%20PM.jpg?dl=0


----------



## malzahnart

Sandra.AT said:


> I was in tr same situation and decided to do nothing to the vachetta and it still looks like brand new.. I don't wear it when i there is a possibility of rain..
> I wouldn't do anything to it.. I was so scared of buying a vachetta bag but until now everything looks fine.. I don't really have a patina or just a little bit and the vachetta stays clean.. I would not recommend ti put any chemicals on it like baby wipes or any other  cleaning lotions etc.. I hear they destroy the vachetta and after that the vachetta attracts more dirt so you have to clean it more often and the handles are getting black quickly ..
> If lv doesn't provide cleaning product that says everything.. So just leave it like it is


Well...had a little accident today with my delightful...had her on my shoulder and hands were full and i had a sonic route 44 on my chest..you know balancing thing...and tilted it and spilled tea..yes tea on the vachetta...i was so upset...didn't know what to do so got a paper towel wet and squeezed all water out and started right away on the spots...then I thought well what the heck...i've already spilled on it anyway...so after i wiped the tea off i took it outside in the sun for a little over an hour then brought it in and did the wet sock thing ...will let you know tomorrow how it turns out....i have never spilled anything on my purse before and I am so upset...i sure hope the tea stains will be gone...it's just been one of those crappy days...ya know...


----------



## Arlene619

malzahnart said:


> Well...had a little accident today with my delightful...had her on my shoulder and hands were full and i had a sonic route 44 on my chest..you know balancing thing...and tilted it and spilled tea..yes tea on the vachetta...i was so upset...didn't know what to do so got a paper towel wet and squeezed all water out and started right away on the spots...then I thought well what the heck...i've already spilled on it anyway...so after i wiped the tea off i took it outside in the sun for a little over an hour then brought it in and did the wet sock thing ...will let you know tomorrow how it turns out....i have never spilled anything on my purse before and I am so upset...i sure hope the tea stains will be gone...it's just been one of those crappy days...ya know...


Aw I'm sorry that happened to you. I have a similar story, I was also doing a balancing act as I was walking out of my house, coffee in one hand, (my nf was on the crook of my arm, my lunch was in the other hand, I don't put my food in my bag) As I was getting into my car, my car door closed and bumped me and my coffee spilled!! I was freaking out because I felt the coffee on my arm, so I knew for sure it hit my bag, the whole leaf of my strap was brown!! I was freaking out because I only had my bag for a week, my instinct was to just pat it with a napkin, by the time I had my hands free to wipe it down, the vachetta dried up like nothing happened! Seriously my lucky day, one year later, you would've never known I spilled coffee on my vachetta lol. I hope you're lucky too* fingers crossed[emoji173]


----------



## malzahnart

Arlene619 said:


> Aw I'm sorry that happened to you. I have a similar story, I was also doing a balancing act as I was walking out of my house, coffee in one hand, (my nf was on the crook of my arm, my lunch was in the other hand, I don't put my food in my bag) As I was getting into my car, my car door closed and bumped me and my coffee spilled!! I was freaking out because I felt the coffee on my arm, so I knew for sure it hit my bag, the whole leaf of my strap was brown!! I was freaking out because I only had my bag for a week, my instinct was to just pat it with a napkin, by the time I had my hands free to wipe it down, the vachetta dried up like nothing happened! Seriously my lucky day, one year later, you would've never known I spilled coffee on my vachetta lol. I hope you're lucky too* fingers crossed[emoji173]


WOW....that sounds like me...so did you do that vachetta trick of putting it in the sun, wipe it down and buff the next day?  I would have thought just like the tea that your coffee would have let a nice little stain...but so glad it didn't...


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

So I'm not sure what is the right term, but how do areas of a LV speedy similar to the handles turn "vanchetta" without touching them?


----------



## Arlene619

malzahnart said:


> WOW....that sounds like me...so did you do that vachetta trick of putting it in the sun, wipe it down and buff the next day?  I would have thought just like the tea that your coffee would have let a nice little stain...but so glad it didn't...


No I never did anything to that bag. I was soo surprised nothing happened to it, I just can't believe it disappeared . I hope yours does stain, pls keep us updated [emoji173]


----------



## jellyv

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Hi everyone, has LV stopped doing authentication? I wanted to buy this bag from a seller, and she told me that. Her pics of the bag look legit though.




Your seller is being dishonest. They never have authenticated officially, so it didn't "stop." Sometimes a sales manager will do it as a favor if you have a relationship. But the sales staff is not trained to authenticate, and not willing for secondary market purchases, nor even reliable--for example, they often don't know vintage LV. In any case, a statement made at LV is verbal only: no written authentication.


----------



## malzahnart

Arlene619 said:


> No I never did anything to that bag. I was soo surprised nothing happened to it, I just can't believe it disappeared . I hope yours does stain, pls keep us updated [emoji173]


Thanks...just rubbed it with the clean soft sock and I don't see any stains or drops or streaks...yeahhhh...I'm happy....      Had to laugh at your post..and I know you just typed it wrong...but your post says... "I hope yours does stain"...  that was funny cause I knew that wasn't what you meant...   thank you so much and I really don't know if I would do that again...especially on my azur delightful...but goodness, you can be so so careful and stuff just happens...


----------



## jellyv

Lovebagsaholic said:


> So I'm not sure what is the right term, but how do areas of a LV speedy similar to the handles turn "vanchetta" without touching them?



Vachetta is the name of the naked (meaning untreated) leather itself. If you're asking how does it change without being touched, it's because this type of leather changes according to light, moisture, etc., whatever conditions it comes into contact with.


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

jellyv said:


> Vachetta is the name of the naked (meaning untreated) leather itself. If you're asking how does it change without being touched, it's because this type of leather changes according to light, moisture, etc., whatever conditions it comes into contact with.



Thank you jellyv


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

jellyv said:


> Your seller is being dishonest. They never have authenticated officially, so it didn't "stop." Sometimes a sales manager will do it as a favor if you have a relationship. But the sales staff is not trained to authenticate, and not willing for secondary market purchases, nor even reliable--for example, they often don't know vintage LV. In any case, a statement made at LV is verbal only: no written authentication.



Yea, I was a little put off. Thank you


----------



## Arlene619

malzahnart said:


> Thanks...just rubbed it with the clean soft sock and I don't see any stains or drops or streaks...yeahhhh...I'm happy....      Had to laugh at your post..and I know you just typed it wrong...but your post says... "I hope yours does stain"...  that was funny cause I knew that wasn't what you meant... [emoji23]  thank you so much and I really don't know if I would do that again...especially on my azur delightful...but goodness, you can be so so careful and stuff just happens...


Oh sorry lolll. No I certainly didn't mean that, bad typo[emoji50] lol. I'm glad it didn't stain! [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## malzahnart

Arlene619 said:


> Oh sorry lolll. No I certainly didn't mean that, bad typo[emoji50] lol. I'm glad it didn't stain! [emoji173] [emoji173]


I thought it was cute...anyway, I'm glad it didn't stain either but I still want my patina light...oh well...just glad I don't have big ole tea spots all over it...have a great mothers day...


----------



## AndreaM99

Guys, do you please find weird or crazy to own 3-4 bags the same style, but in different color? Do you have for example 3 Artsys or 3 Speedys or 3 Metis empreinte in different colors or type of canvas? If yes, why? Let's say that money is not an issue. Would you like to have more than one bag from your favorite style? Thanks a lot for your sharing!


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

I don't think it's weird, I hope to do that someday. I recently purchased a mono speedy, and hope to get an azur and ebene in future


----------



## SRBONIFACIO

Good Morning. Im an LV newbie. Is there a forum for shortcuts. Like when you talk LV? ie LV louis vuitton.


----------



## Arlene619

SRBONIFACIO said:


> Good Morning. Im an LV newbie. Is there a forum for shortcuts. Like when you talk LV? ie LV louis vuitton.


I don't know of any threads for LV shortcuts, but
I'll tell you the few that I know. De=damier ebene NF=neverfull. pm=pochette metis .da=damier azur mono=monogram. patina=darkening/tanning of the vachetta . Rb=rose ballerine. Mc=multicolor. Om=old model bb=mini pm=small. Mm=medium. Gm=large


----------



## LVinCali

AndreaM99 said:


> Guys, do you please find weird or crazy to own 3-4 bags the same style, but in different color? Do you have for example 3 Artsys or 3 Speedys or 3 Metis empreinte in different colors or type of canvas? If yes, why? Let's say that money is not an issue. Would you like to have more than one bag from your favorite style? Thanks a lot for your sharing!




Not weird to me.  I just bought my second canvas Speedy (Mono 25 and now DA 30 B) and hope to get new versions in the future (leather and LEs please!).  I have bought and sold so many other LV styles- this is the only style I know will stick with me since my first Speedy is 12 years old now.


----------



## SRBONIFACIO

What about SA? Sales Associate or something else? 
I keep reading it? Are u suppose to have one SA? I've been to the Frankfurt, Germany one like 4 times all with different SA. Didn't know Im suppose to keep one


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

SRBONIFACIO said:


> What about SA? Sales Associate or something else?
> I keep reading it? Are u suppose to have one SA? I've been to the Frankfurt, Germany one like 4 times all with different SA. Didn't know Im suppose to keep one



Yep, SA = Sales Associate  No idea about having only one SA though...


----------



## Camaro Chic

Some people have one SA and some don't, it all depends on preference. I have a few. One locally, one near my summer home, one in London and one in New York. Working with one and establishing a relationship gives you a better chance at some exclusive invitations and perks, I've noticed.


----------



## Ilovepurses23

Need some advice thinking of purchasing speedy 25 empreinte in dune but also I love speedy b 25 in azur anyone have these and love them?


----------



## KookyMeow

Ilovepurses23 said:


> Need some advice thinking of purchasing speedy 25 empreinte in dune but also I love speedy b 25 in azur anyone have these and love them?




I don't have any, but I've always liked the Empreinte (before I fell madly in love with Epi). I find Empreinte more appealing, easy to dress up or down. I find the Azur (I understand this to be the Damier Azur) to be more casual.


----------



## Veemc1

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.



Hello ladies I was hoping someone could help me out here. I am new to this forum and new to the whole LV train but I am deciding on getting a speedy 30 in monogram pre loved. I have pictures of it and I was trying to get it authenticated so If please anyone can help me


----------



## PrincessAvery

AndreaM99 said:


> Guys, do you please find weird or crazy to own 3-4 bags the same style, but in different color? Do you have for example 3 Artsys or 3 Speedys or 3 Metis empreinte in different colors or type of canvas? If yes, why? Let's say that money is not an issue. Would you like to have more than one bag from your favorite style? Thanks a lot for your sharing!


I'm actually trying to decide between the Favorite in Mono or DA...I just cannot decide...I will probably end up with both


----------



## sayakayumi

Veemc1 said:


> Hello ladies I was hoping someone could help me out here. I am new to this forum and new to the whole LV train but I am deciding on getting a speedy 30 in monogram pre loved. I have pictures of it and I was trying to get it authenticated so If please anyone can help me



Hi welcome, you could post on this link here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-this-lv-read-the-rules-and-use-926508.html

Good luck!


----------



## itsmeL007

KookyMeow said:


> I don't have any, but I've always liked the Empreinte (before I fell madly in love with Epi). I find Empreinte more appealing, easy to dress up or down. I find the Azur (I understand this to be the Damier Azur) to be more casual.




Love Empreinte and I just bought my first!!! I am a LV monogram type of chic!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Thank you so much for all responses! Honestly, I do not feel better about that, but at least I know I am not alone!  Here is my obsession: Hobo Metis Empreinte. I cannot help myself, but the functionality, design and the !!!colors!!! are exceptional (for me for sure!) And psssst! the forth is on the way... I think I will relocate to  (not only) Hobo Metis Empreinte ban island right away... Feel free to comment, criticize, whatever your feelings are about this.

Colors: Black, Orient and Amethyst
Question for you: There are not many left, so that is not hard to tell what is going to be the forth? I have one artsy in Empreinte which was also a color for Metis and I do not double the colors...


----------



## Sandra.AT

AndreaM99 said:


> Guys, do you please find weird or crazy to own 3-4 bags the same style, but in different color? Do you have for example 3 Artsys or 3 Speedys or 3 Metis empreinte in different colors or type of canvas? If yes, why? Let's say that money is not an issue. Would you like to have more than one bag from your favorite style? Thanks a lot for your sharing!



I do this all the time haha .. if i like the style of a bag i buy at least one bag in this style but different colour  so not it´s not weird if a style works for you and you want to have different colours as you can wear it then with every outfit 

I would also buy 2 speedys.. DE and DA or mono as sometimes you need a DE bag if it´s raining as you can´t wear a vachetta bag


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

New piece, Mother's Day gift from my baby and her daddy.


----------



## Lavender Rose

Lavender Rose said:


> I do not quite know where to vent, but both my brand new Neverfull (and first LV) was stolen alongside literally all of my valuables (incl all my SLGs, one of which a brand new Chanel coin purse bought the same day) from the AirBnB apartment I was staying at on holiday.  This was not a bad area of town. Such a bummer, but it goes to show how people will be profiling you if you display wealth. Sort of tempted to back out of the designer bag hobby altogether..



Not sure if anyone remembers my previous post from the 14th of February, but... I am getting money back on my insurance!! I get 2400 USD back and it is SUCH a relief.. That is a lot of money to me, especially considering it is not locked to anything like my paycheck is (utilities, rent, food etc). It is simply "fun money"! I did not think I would get money back because I was slightly at fault; the door was unlocked, but we were present (I suspect the thief may have been a ninja).


----------



## Camaro Chic

Lavender Rose said:


> Not sure if anyone remembers my previous post from the 14th of February, but... I am getting money back on my insurance!! I get 2400 USD back and it is SUCH a relief.. That is a lot of money to me, especially considering it is not locked to anything like my paycheck is (utilities, rent, food etc). It is simply "fun money"! I did not think I would get money back because I was slightly at fault; the door was unlocked, but we were present (I suspect the thief may have been a ninja).



YAY!! I had insurance come through on my Keepall after a water heater explosion and it's the best feeling in the world when it pays off actually having it!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Sandra.AT said:


> I do this all the time haha .. if i like the style of a bag i buy at least one bag in this style but different colour  so not it´s not weird if a style works for you and you want to have different colours as you can wear it then with every outfit
> 
> I would also buy 2 speedys.. DE and DA or mono as sometimes you need a DE bag if it´s raining as you can´t wear a vachetta bag



Me too, LOL! I have 6 Speedies, 7 Neverfulls... if it works then stick with it!


----------



## Mumotons

Camaro Chic said:


> Me too, LOL! I have 6 Speedies, 7 Neverfulls... if it works then stick with it!




I totally agree, I have 5 Almas, five Neverfulls [emoji85]


----------



## missmetal

Who prefers LVs made in France over other countries?


----------



## Trudysmom

8ubble6umpink said:


> View attachment 3353151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New piece, Mother's Day gift from my baby and her daddy.


Beautiful! I have this also, it is so pretty.


----------



## Trudysmom

AndreaM99 said:


> Guys, do you please find weird or crazy to own 3-4 bags the same style, but in different color? Do you have for example 3 Artsys or 3 Speedys or 3 Metis empreinte in different colors or type of canvas? If yes, why? Let's say that money is not an issue. Would you like to have more than one bag from your favorite style? Thanks a lot for your sharing!


I have four Speedy bags. I have other brands with several colors of leather in the same styles.


----------



## AndreaM99

Trudysmom said:


> I have four Speedy bags. I have other brands with several colors of leather in the same styles.



Wow, they all look great! I am so happy that I am not in this purse craziness lone!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Camaro Chic

AndreaM99 said:


> Wow, they all look great! I am so happy that I am not in this purse craziness lone!  Thank you for sharing!



You're not alone, promise!


----------



## dodowin

Camaro Chic said:


> You're not alone, promise!




Impressive!


----------



## AndreaM99

Here are mine...Aurore, Orient, Black, Amethyste. Crazy!!!


----------



## KookyMeow

AndreaM99 said:


> Guys, do you please find weird or crazy to own 3-4 bags the same style, but in different color? Do you have for example 3 Artsys or 3 Speedys or 3 Metis empreinte in different colors or type of canvas? If yes, why? Let's say that money is not an issue. Would you like to have more than one bag from your favorite style? Thanks a lot for your sharing!




I don't find it weird or crazy. If there's a bag that suits your needs perfectly, it makes much more sense. Easier to transfer your stuff too, since you know exactly where each item is positioned on your bag 

Also, it becomes a part of your signature style


----------



## Camaro Chic

When LV offered a bespoke bag to me and I had to decide to put out the money or not, they offered to bring in an artist, but before i accepted I sat down with my pencils, and the sketch I roughed up turned out to be almost identical to the SC which I didn't know existed at that time until I showed it to the manager. I've always loved the speedy and with a strap it's an amazing bag for me, as is the NF, and if I could make a bespoke bag it would be a Macassar or Damier Cobalt NF anyway so I decided not to do it and saved myself 5 figures  why do it when the perfect bags for me are out there already and now that I've fallen in love with the Estrela I see lots more of her in my future as well! Work what works for you and as (awesome UIN btw) KookyMeow so wisely said it becomes part of your signature style!


----------



## Meowwu

I haven't stepped into LV for over 10 years (as their record showed) but I walked in last week to look at Palm Springs mini backpack. I have one order and on the way for me and should receive it in about 2-3 weeks. While the thought of a cute little purse/backpack sounds so cute, I am wondering if this is a good ease-back-into-LV piece for me. For instance, I also quite like Alma BB, small Palm Springs backpack and the classic back pack that I had forgotten the name of. This is especially confusing as I am holding off purchasing a Chanel woc. Any suggestions?


----------



## uhpharm01

Camaro Chic said:


> You're not alone, promise!



Amazing collection &#128077;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Camaro Chic

uhpharm01 said:


> Amazing collection &#128077;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;



You can say how mad I am. I know it's  true  at least my other bags are more variegated.


----------



## uhpharm01

Camaro Chic said:


> You can say how mad I am. I know it's  true  at least my other bags are more variegated.



Haha


----------



## LVoeletters

Camaro Chic said:


> You're not alone, promise!




So gorgeous! Which is your most used neverfull, may I ask?


----------



## Landrsmom

What do you guys think..... Tivoli GM or Totally GM? I'm Afraid the totally will be too much like my neverfull ( which I use almost every day btw) but I'm still loving the totally.... Sigh.....and the TiVoli. Unfortunately I cat get both. Ideas on this??? TIA


----------



## missmetal

Anyone gander as to why LV has done price decreases for a slightly different model in the past? I'm on the fence on buying a Speedy B Empreinte tomorrow and am concerned as to why there is a potential price decrease on the speedy b empreintes predicted by the SKUs.


----------



## AtlDesigner

missmetal said:


> Anyone gander as to why LV has done price decreases for a slightly different model in the past? I'm on the fence on buying a Speedy B Empreinte tomorrow and am concerned as to why there is a potential price decrease on the speedy b empreintes predicted by the SKUs.




I think there is a new model to debut this summer - at least that's what I've read on here!


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Is it just me or are there different colors of neverfull monogram? I was watching a youtube video and the owner's neverfull looks more darker (not the handles) than my neverfull that I bought in France in 2011.


----------



## kyalulu

Hey guys, 

I've never owned anything from Louis Vuitton before so as a first piece should I get the Eva clutch or the Cles pouch? I'm really undecided as both fit my lifestyle really well and I only want to purchase one thing for now.


----------



## Mimi_09

andream99 said:


> here are mine...aurore, orient, black, amethyste. Crazy!!!


 
OMG!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

I have a speedy b 30 in Havanne that's listed for sale on a few sites. I've set a really good price and had people come forward to buy then disappear  so gutting


----------



## UpTime

Does anyone have a prob upload pix today? I couldnt upload any pic any where


----------



## itsmeL007

Hey hey all can anyone tell me the name of this show and possibly hit the sizing is?!? Thank you!!


----------



## jcnc

Hello LV lover,

I am deciding to dip my toes in the world of designer handbags. I usually carry leather bags from brands like Coach, Marc by MJ, MK, Kate spade etc. Had my eyes on the LV speedy DE. But when i went in the LV showroom yesterday, i felt a little....underwhelmed. Maybe because Speedy is Canvas and so the feel and weight felt very different from what I am used to. So I want to seek your personal experience/ opinions about the speedy.


----------



## AliceViolet

I think the speedy is more of a "practical" bag. It doesn't feel super luxurious but it will last forever which is, I think, what you're paying for with the canvas pieces.


----------



## ali74

jcnc said:


> Hello LV lover,
> 
> I am deciding to dip my toes in the world of designer handbags. I usually carry leather bags from brands like Coach, Marc by MJ, MK, Kate spade etc. Had my eyes on the LV speedy DE. But when i went in the LV showroom yesterday, i felt a little....underwhelmed. Maybe because Speedy is Canvas and so the feel and weight felt very different from what I am used to. So I want to seek your personal experience/ opinions about the speedy.




I have the speedy b in de... It's a work horse and beautiful. Incest in the piece, I would be surprised if you regret it.


----------



## Dixie22

The Speedy is an iconic bag -  love the classic styling. I think the DE is gorgeous. Love the DA too but you have to take extra care with it.


----------



## LvoemyLV

What do you ladies think...I LOVE turtles I am not a charm person normally. I even took the charm off my new delightful because it was driving me crazy. Would this guy look ok on my LV monogram bags? I dress casual and it would be on my everyday bag ( usually speedies, neverfulls, both metis's, delightful, totally)


----------



## AndreaM99

Honestly, the bag charm is really cute, but I prefer only the keys there. Would look more elegant and clean without. But that is my preference. You have to be okay with that, you create your own unique style you should love!


----------



## missmetal

Any thoughts on a empreinte noir speedyb 25 vs the same in the cerise red?  It will be my primary everyday bag and I have a tendency to wear black. I've never done a bold color bag before.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ladies. I need your advice. I'm really in love with the Neverfull and am a happy making epi leather. Thing is can you pull the sides in or is it so structured that this doesn't suit the bag?

Any advice would be gratefully received... Tia.


----------



## Rani

Ukpandagirl said:


> Ladies. I need your advice. I'm really in love with the Neverfull and am a happy making epi leather. Thing is can you pull the sides in or is it so structured that this doesn't suit the bag?
> 
> Any advice would be gratefully received... Tia.



I don't own the Neverfull epi but I have tried it on. I think it would be a bit stiff  to cinch in and would make creases and dents in the trim and leather.


----------



## JLHVR

I am so confused!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Camaro Chic said:


> You can say how mad I am. I know it's  true  at least my other bags are more variegated.



Louis Vuitton is one of those things that makes you happy. Girl your good. I don't think that you're mad. It's truly an amazing collection. You like what like.


----------



## JLHVR

How do i have bag looked at?


----------



## rhlewis

Anyone know the price to have a bag reglazed, such as a Sully MM?


----------



## iamestyk

Hi! I am new to tPF and just purchased my first LV (Berri PM) about 3 weeks ago. I have not treated it in any way based on the recommendation of my SA. I have only used it about 3 times and have noticed that the vachetta is starting to streak. when I called LV they told me this is normal, but wanted to get another opinion. Will this even out as it continues to patina? i am worried that it will continue to get more and more noticeable and also wasnt sure what i could do about this. HELP!!

sorry if i am positing this in the wrong section!!


----------



## JoshWig

Hello everyone. I recently joined this forum to ask you all to ID these two coin wallets.

http://imgur.com/a/6nxx5 

Thank you!


----------



## Lage476

missmetal said:


> Who prefers LVs made in France over other countries?


I DO!  It feels more authentic to me, for some crazy reason!&#128522;


----------



## Lage476

LvoemyLV said:


> What do you ladies think...I LOVE turtles I am not a charm person normally. I even took the charm off my new delightful because it was driving me crazy. Would this guy look ok on my LV monogram bags? I dress casual and it would be on my everyday bag ( usually speedies, neverfulls, both metis's, delightful, totally)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365580
> View attachment 3365583


I think if you love it, use it!  It will make you smile every time you look at it!  He's cute!&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## elky

JoshWig said:


> Hello everyone. I recently joined this forum to ask you all to ID these two coin wallets.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/6nxx5
> 
> Thank you!



The first one is definitely a fake.


----------



## Arlene619

JoshWig said:


> Hello everyone. I recently joined this forum to ask you all to ID these two coin wallets.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/6nxx5
> 
> Thank you!


Both of them are fake


----------



## luv2bling

Camaro Chic said:


> You're not alone, promise!




Viewing bags in your collection is always a treat!   I didn't realize you had the watercolor in noir and white (your most recent purchase).   You are the WOman!


----------



## luv2bling

AndreaM99 said:


> Here are mine...Aurore, Orient, Black, Amethyste. Crazy!!!


----------



## AndreaM99

luv2bling said:


>



Thank you! Metis in Havane is on the way... I need to cut my internet connection.


----------



## luv2bling

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you! Metis in Havane is on the way... I need to cut my internet connection.




Have mine disabled while you're at it.   DISABLED mind you, not disconnected - in case of emergencies.


----------



## AndreaM99

luv2bling said:


> Have mine disabled while you're at it.   DISABLED mind you, not disconnected - in case of emergencies.



Well, let's define an emergency, haha. There is always a way how to achieve what you really want...sorry NEED (emergency, right?)  Women are experts in this!


----------



## edsltan

Is the Neverfull GM still worth the price?


----------



## luv2bling

AndreaM99 said:


> Well, let's define an emergency, haha. There is always a way how to achieve what you really want...sorry NEED (emergency, right?)  Women are experts in this!


 
Right!  * RED HOT* sale or *URGENT* need  = Emergency


----------



## nursem97

AndreaM99 said:


> Here are mine...Aurore, Orient, Black, Amethyste. Crazy!!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Debby4ever87

Hi! can you help me to authenticate a shawl Louis Vuitton?


----------



## ceally

Hi everyone !!  
Idk where I should ask this question but 
I need an opinion on a bag choice - I want to get my first Chanel but I'm trying to decide between a woC or a mini flap.. I already have an LV twist PM and was wondering if which bag will be the least similar in terms of function/ size / aesthetic . - does anyone know of any comparison videos between the Chanel mini flap and LV twist? Thanks !


----------



## jcnc

Dixie22 said:


> The Speedy is an iconic bag -  love the classic styling. I think the DE is gorgeous. Love the DA too but you have to take extra care with it.





AliceViolet said:


> I think the speedy is more of a "practical" bag. It doesn't feel super luxurious but it will last forever which is, I think, what you're paying for with the canvas pieces.





ali74 said:


> I have the speedy b in de... It's a work horse and beautiful. Incest in the piece, I would be surprised if you regret it.



Thank you for your inputs and helping ease my doubts about Speedy. I finally took the plunge and bought the LV Speedy 25 DE as a early bday gift. Will share picks soon.


----------



## Purser124

Hey everyone I am brand new to the forum, so I'm unsure as to where to post this. 

I know very little about LV, but it's my wife's b-day coming up and she has been eyeing the pallas chain bag in "poppy". I wanted to purchase it for her but I'm having a tough time finding anything about the bag when searching online. 
The bag shows up only on the LV website and says "call for availability". The only other results I find when searching for the bag are $300 bags from chinese websites that are probably knockoffs. 
I've purchased bags online for her before and never had any trouble finding them. If it weren't for the listing on the LV website I wouldn't believe that the pallas chain in poppy even existed. Is it just in very limited supply, or perhaps it hasn't been released yet? Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## bh4me

Purser124 said:


> Hey everyone I am brand new to the forum, so I'm unsure as to where to post this.
> 
> I know very little about LV, but it's my wife's b-day coming up and she has been eyeing the pallas chain bag in "poppy". I wanted to purchase it for her but I'm having a tough time finding anything about the bag when searching online.
> The bag shows up only on the LV website and says "call for availability". The only other results I find when searching for the bag are $300 bags from chinese websites that are probably knockoffs.
> I've purchased bags online for her before and never had any trouble finding them. If it weren't for the listing on the LV website I wouldn't believe that the pallas chain in poppy even existed. Is it just in very limited supply, or perhaps it hasn't been released yet? Any insight would be helpful.



I would call the customer service number. If you are within approximate distance from a store, they can tell you the availability at that store, then you can call and reserve/purchase it. Alternatively, customer service can order it for you. This takes longer (approx. 2 weeks) as they look to see which store has it and then ship to you.


----------



## luv2bling

jcnc said:


> Thank you for your inputs and helping ease my doubts about Speedy. I finally took the plunge and bought the LV Speedy 25 DE as a early bday gift. Will share picks soon.




Congrats and Happy B-Day!


----------



## anasanfran

Wow, check out the awful wedding dress of the year with fake LV monogram trim.  She should be sued for copyright infringements.


----------



## Kitty157

Hi everyone, looking for opinions. I wanted to get a keepall, but was leaning towards a keepall cobalt B  (because it has an interior pocket). Not sure of the size yet as 50b would be perfect but that only comes in mono and I'm just not wanting to deal with Vachetta. So my question is do you think the cobalt is too masculine looking for a lady to carry? Also anyone have any opinions on the sizes? Like what to get? The choice is 45b or 55b in cobalt. The 45 looked so tiny and the 55 looked so huge imo.


----------



## lalbert88

Hi everyone. I started this thread in the shopping section but no responses. maybe better luck in this thread. Anyways, I recently sent back a card holder I purchased (the closest store to me is hours away) and received store credit. The girl that handled this said I could call and order something through her when I decide what I want. Se mailed me the receipt of the credit but no business card so I do not have her name. I tried contacting Louis Vuitton about ordering through them over the phone but was told that I have to go to a LV store to use the credit as I am not able to over the phone for security reasons. Has anyone placed an order at a LV store and was able to use their credit? I hate being told different things because I never know which is correct. Thanks!


----------



## jellyv

lalbert88 said:


> Hi everyone. I started this thread in the shopping section but no responses. maybe better luck in this thread. Anyways, I recently sent back a card holder I purchased (the closest store to me is hours away) and received store credit. The girl that handled this said I could call and order something through her when I decide what I want. Se mailed me the receipt of the credit but no business card so I do not have her name. I tried contacting Louis Vuitton about ordering through them over the phone but was told that I have to go to a LV store to use the credit as I am not able to over the phone for security reasons. Has anyone placed an order at a LV store and was able to use their credit? I hate being told different things because I never know which is correct. Thanks!




Why not call back whoever you spoke to? I know you don't know her name, but just ask for a female SA until you find the right one, and get her to follow through with ordering.

I'm puzzled why you didn't ask for and get a refund to your credit card?


----------



## lalbert88

jellyv said:


> Why not call back whoever you spoke to? I know you don't know her name, but just ask for a female SA until you find the right one, and get her to follow through with ordering.
> 
> I'm puzzled why you didn't ask for and get a refund to your credit card?


 
I didn't get it to my credit card because I purchased it in Paris and am now back home in the states and it was past the timing I could get for a refund to my credit card. It's no big deal to me on that front.


----------



## KookyMeow

Purser124 said:


> Hey everyone I am brand new to the forum, so I'm unsure as to where to post this.
> 
> I know very little about LV, but it's my wife's b-day coming up and she has been eyeing the pallas chain bag in "poppy". I wanted to purchase it for her but I'm having a tough time finding anything about the bag when searching online.
> The bag shows up only on the LV website and says "call for availability". The only other results I find when searching for the bag are $300 bags from chinese websites that are probably knockoffs.
> I've purchased bags online for her before and never had any trouble finding them. If it weren't for the listing on the LV website I wouldn't believe that the pallas chain in poppy even existed. Is it just in very limited supply, or perhaps it hasn't been released yet? Any insight would be helpful.




Looking at the UK LV website, it doesn't seem like it's a limited edition bag, and it looks like it's already available. Price listed is £1,380


----------



## npnpnp

anasanfran said:


> Wow, check out the awful wedding dress of the year with fake LV monogram trim.  She should be sued for copyright infringements.



OMG this is vile!


----------



## thewave1969

anasanfran said:


> Wow, check out the awful wedding dress of the year with fake LV monogram trim.  She should be sued for copyright infringements.


Wow...


----------



## SweetNavi

Does anybody have the flower ring and earrings? Thinking about getting them, wondering how they look on!


----------



## myluvofbags

Hey all, question, do you think the Tivoli PM and Turenne pm are too similar in style to have both? &#129300; I guess I am drawn to the pleats.


----------



## luv2bling

myluvofbags said:


> Hey all, question, do you think the Tivoli PM and Turenne pm are too similar in style to have both? &#129300; I guess I am drawn to the pleats.


 
Great minds think alike <lol>   I really like the Turenne and I ogle it at every boutique visit.  However, because I feel the Turenne is very similar to the Tivoli PM, which I have and love, I won't purchase it.  I've moved on to the Duomo Cross Body.


----------



## myluvofbags

luv2bling said:


> Great minds think alike <lol>   I really like the Turenne and I ogle it at every boutique visit.  However, because I feel the Turenne is very similar to the Tivoli PM, which I have and love, I won't purchase it.  I've moved on to the Duomo Cross Body.


Lol, I just can't stop thinking about the turenne. But I suppose they are similar looks wise. Lemme see how long i can hold off.


----------



## luv2bling

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, I just can't stop thinking about the turenne. But I suppose they are similar looks wise. Lemme see how long i can hold off.


 
Please do a reveal after you bring her home.


----------



## Aly 1209

Hi everyone!! I need help .... I will buy my first lv bag and am undecided whether to buy the Neverfull mm inside Rose ballerine or Kensington ... it's so hard for me and I want to see if someone can help me to make a decision... Thankyou soo very much &#128522;


----------



## larkbunting

Where do people find good pre-loved LV stuff?


----------



## myluvofbags

luv2bling said:


> Please do a reveal after you bring her home.


Omg, I couldn't resist. &#128514;  I'm on ban island now.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, I couldn't resist. &#128514;  I'm on ban island now.


I compared the two and feel they do look different!


----------



## Miletmilet

luv2bling said:


> Great minds think alike <lol>   I really like the Turenne and I ogle it at every boutique visit.  However, because I feel the Turenne is very similar to the Tivoli PM, which I have and love, I won't purchase it.  I've moved on to the Duomo Cross Body.



I dont think they are similar. However i know that turenne should have been the replacement for palermo


----------



## breathe.love

For those who own speedy, do you store it in the box or stuff it up and use the dust bag over? I wasn't given a box as the SA stuffed it with bubbles, wondering if I should ask for a box.


----------



## luv2bling

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, I couldn't resist. &#128514;  I'm on ban island now.


 Congratulations!  She's a beauty.  Thank you for the reveal.


----------



## luv2bling

myluvofbags said:


> I compared the two and feel they do look different!


 
A side by side picture is helpful. Yes, they are different but (from my viewpoint) I still see similarities. But a lot of ladies have more than one of the same style bag (i.e. speedy, alma), just different colors.   So "being similar" isn't necessarily a show stopper.


----------



## Molly6

Hello everyone &#128522; I am new here, hope everyone is having a lovely day/night


----------



## cat1967

larkbunting said:


> Where do people find good pre-loved LV stuff?



I think you could find a thread with reputable sellers.  Some ladies buy from ebay or other sites.  I personally have bought from Vestiaire Collective and Vide Dressing but I live in Greece, Europe.


----------



## myluvofbags

luv2bling said:


> A side by side picture is helpful. Yes, they are different but (from my viewpoint) I still see similarities. But a lot of ladies have more than one of the same style bag (i.e. speedy, alma), just different colors.   So "being similar" isn't necessarily a show stopper.


I agree even though some bags look similar if they work then that's great. Someone else mentioned that the Tivoli looks similar to the siena which I didn't think about and after looking at the two agree on that also. Guess I am a sucker for pleats.


----------



## 717215514

breathe.love said:


> For those who own speedy, do you store it in the box or stuff it up and use the dust bag over? I wasn't given a box as the SA stuffed it with bubbles, wondering if I should ask for a box.



In my opinion I think you should go back and ask for a box just because in the future if you want to sell it you can offer the buyers the box also, and it's a great place to store your purse, I personally just stuff it and put the dust cover on it and place it on this table I have  for my Louis Vuitton's. Since I use it almost every day depending on what I wear, but it's all up to you hun take care
&&Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## sayakayumi

Molly6 said:


> Hello everyone [emoji4] I am new here, hope everyone is having a lovely day/night




Hi Molly6, welcome! &#128578;


----------



## breathe.love

717215514 said:


> In my opinion I think you should go back and ask for a box just because in the future if you want to sell it you can offer the buyers the box also, and it's a great place to store your purse, I personally just stuff it and put the dust cover on it and place it on this table I have  for my Louis Vuitton's. Since I use it almost every day depending on what I wear, but it's all up to you hun take care
> 
> &&Congrats on your purchase.




Appreciate your advice, I'll go back and ask for a box. Hopefully it's still possible [emoji1374]


----------



## luv2bling

myluvofbags said:


> I agree even though some bags look similar if they work then that's great. Someone else mentioned that the Tivoli looks similar to the siena which I didn't think about and after looking at the two agree on that also. Guess I am a sucker for pleats.


 For sure!  The bag - not your being a sucker


----------



## AntigonaS

breathe.love said:


> For those who own speedy, do you store it in the box or stuff it up and use the dust bag over? I wasn't given a box as the SA stuffed it with bubbles, wondering if I should ask for a box.


I own a DE Speedy Bandoulière 30 and I store it folded inside the dust bag because my SA said that would be the best way for it to retain it's shape. There are videos on youtube that show people how they should fold their Speedy for storage. I suppose  I could store it inside the dust bag and inside the box, but I think the box takes up too much space inside my closet. I think the most important thing is to store it inside the dust bag, to protect it from dust, light, air and humidity. I do have friends that do not fold their Speedys and instead just stuff them with Paper. There will be contrasting opinions on this, but I think the main thing is to store it inside the dust bag/box and not have it exposed to the elements on a shelf, however tempting it may be to use it as decoration.


----------



## breathe.love

AntigonaS said:


> I own a DE Speedy Bandoulière 30 and I store it folded inside the dust bag because my SA said that would be the best way for it to retain it's shape. There are videos on youtube that show people how they should fold their Speedy for storage. I suppose  I could store it inside the dust bag and inside the box, but I think the box takes up too much space inside my closet. I think the most important thing is to store it inside the dust bag, to protect it from dust, light, air and humidity. I do have friends that do not fold their Speedys and instead just stuff them with Paper. There will be contrasting opinions on this, but I think the main thing is to store it inside the dust bag/box and not have it exposed to the elements on a shelf, however tempting it may be to use it as decoration.




I received mixed review on how to store the bag as 1 SA said LV made the canvas softer so that we can better fold the bag for storage and traveling while the SA who eventually closed the deal said it's better to store the bag stuffed and in its dust bag. [emoji44]

Mine is definitely in the dustbag and I do air it from time to time. Anyway I'm going to ask for the box since I can use it for other stuff probably. 

Thanks a lot for your advice [emoji253]


----------



## cat1967

breathe.love said:


> For those who own speedy, do you store it in the box or stuff it up and use the dust bag over? I wasn't given a box as the SA stuffed it with bubbles, wondering if I should ask for a box.



I have four Speedy 25, the three canvas prints and the Empreinte Aurore.  I store all of them stuffed, in their dustbags and in the closet.  I wouldn't fold them and store them as I was told it may crack the canvas in time.  I know they keep them like that in stores but I prefer to have them stuffed so as to avoid the creasing too.


----------



## AntigonaS

breathe.love said:


> I received mixed review on how to store the bag as 1 SA said LV made the canvas softer so that we can better fold the bag for storage and traveling while the SA who eventually closed the deal said it's better to store the bag stuffed and in its dust bag. [emoji44]
> 
> Mine is definitely in the dustbag and I do air it from time to time. Anyway I'm going to ask for the box since I can use it for other stuff probably.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice [emoji253]


Enjoy your beautiful new purchase! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## breathe.love

cat1967 said:


> I have four Speedy 25, the three canvas prints and the Empreinte Aurore.  I store all of them stuffed, in their dustbags and in the closet.  I wouldn't fold them and store them as I was told it may crack the canvas in time.  I know they keep them like that in stores but I prefer to have them stuffed so as to avoid the creasing too.




I'm in awe of your 4 Speedy 25! [emoji7] I guess I'll leave the bag organizer inside coupled with the bubbled stuffing, and protect with the dust bag. [emoji4] 



AntigonaS said:


> Enjoy your beautiful new purchase! [emoji5]




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## cat1967

breathe.love said:


> I'm in awe of your 4 Speedy 25! [emoji7] I guess I'll leave the bag organizer inside coupled with the bubbled stuffing, and protect with the dust bag. [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you so much.  Yes, I think you should store it like that.  It is better protection.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Hi could you please helpme decide which one looks better on me? I have already two DE bags and 3 mono bags.. In DE i have the siena pm and the mews and think about getting the speedy 25 DE with a strap or without the strap or the alma pm DE .. I have already a speedy b25 in mono and i love my mono speedy but i like also the alma and i like the DE print on the speedy .. Do you think the alma or speedy look too similiar to the mews or siena pm ? Which do you like more on me? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you for your help


----------



## thatbagchick30

Sandra.AT said:


> Hi could you please helpme decide which one looks better on me? I have already two DE bags and 3 mono bags.. In DE i have the siena pm and the mews and think about getting the speedy 25 DE with a strap or without the strap or the alma pm DE .. I have already a speedy b25 in mono and i love my mono speedy but i like also the alma and i like the DE print on the speedy .. Do you think the alma or speedy look too similiar to the mews or siena pm ? Which do you like more on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378042
> View attachment 3378043
> View attachment 3378044
> View attachment 3378045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your help



Alma looks the best of all options (even existing ones you own)!


----------



## Sandra.AT

thatbagchick30 said:


> Alma looks the best of all options (even existing ones you own)!




Thank you for your answer


----------



## thatbagchick30

Remember the scammer that bought real luxury bags and returned fakes to department stores? (it's the Holy Cow... thread on the LV forum). I just got done binge reading that thread on the eBay forum, thankfully she didn't think LV, amongst others, easy enough to target but that thread now has over 70k views and is 60 pages! For those that haven't done so already, get your read on...

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...ler-richgirlscollection-loukpeach-943212.html


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Sandra.AT said:


> Hi could you please helpme decide which one looks better on me? I have already two DE bags and 3 mono bags.. In DE i have the siena pm and the mews and think about getting the speedy 25 DE with a strap or without the strap or the alma pm DE .. I have already a speedy b25 in mono and i love my mono speedy but i like also the alma and i like the DE print on the speedy .. Do you think the alma or speedy look too similiar to the mews or siena pm ? Which do you like more on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378042
> View attachment 3378043
> View attachment 3378044
> View attachment 3378045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your help



I personally love the Siena on you. Just love the shape and the style of the bag. Good luck deciding


----------



## Sandra.AT

Ukpandagirl said:


> I personally love the Siena on you. Just love the shape and the style of the bag. Good luck deciding




Thank you[emoji13][emoji2]


----------



## dodowin

Wow, i think i just saw another price decrease inCanada.  I have been tracking a owl ZCP and it went from $635 to $615 to $595!!! Now only if they have it in stock for me!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

breathe.love said:


> For those who own speedy, do you store it in the box or stuff it up and use the dust bag over? I wasn't given a box as the SA stuffed it with bubbles, wondering if I should ask for a box.



I store my speedys in their dust bag stuffed. I don't store my bags in boxes because I was read it was bad for the leather. I really don't use my boxes for anything, when I sell my items I sometimes use the box.....I would stuff it and store in a dust bag or pillowcase...


----------



## Kitty157

dodowin said:


> Wow, i think i just saw another price decrease inCanada.  I have been tracking a owl ZCP and it went from $635 to $615 to $595!!! Now only if they have it in stock for me!!!




See if u can do a paid request so that they can order/request it and honour the price when the item comes in. (They will charge u when the item arrives) If you have an SA you work with u usually can special request it without paying and ur SA should honour the price. Otherwise do a request and leave ur CC card on file with them. This can be done with CS on the phone also.


----------



## cat1967

Sandra.AT said:


> Hi could you please helpme decide which one looks better on me? I have already two DE bags and 3 mono bags.. In DE i have the siena pm and the mews and think about getting the speedy 25 DE with a strap or without the strap or the alma pm DE .. I have already a speedy b25 in mono and i love my mono speedy but i like also the alma and i like the DE print on the speedy .. Do you think the alma or speedy look too similiar to the mews or siena pm ? Which do you like more on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378042
> View attachment 3378043
> View attachment 3378044
> View attachment 3378045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your help



I would also say that from all these Alma looks the best.  I love it with the strap too.


----------



## cat1967

Ladies, please tell me what to do!

I am traveling to Rome and Paris in July.  I was planning to take my Speedy 25 DA B as I always take my Speedys B when traveling they are so comfortable and hand free.  BUT I was told that in Italy there is a lot of mugging and my bag could be grabbed, well wearing it cross body it is not that easy.  What do you suggest taking it or not?  I will be going around with my husband but at noon I usually visit the stores on my own.  So what do you think?  I never had a problem in Paris but I don't really know about Rome.  What would you do?

TIA


----------



## Sandra.AT

cat1967 said:


> I would also say that from all these Alma looks the best.  I love it with the strap too.




Thank you for you opinion i can't wait to get another lv bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

cat1967 said:


> Ladies, please tell me what to do!
> 
> I am traveling to Rome and Paris in July.  I was planning to take my Speedy 25 DA B as I always take my Speedys B when traveling they are so comfortable and hand free.  BUT I was told that in Italy there is a lot of mugging and my bag could be grabbed, well wearing it cross body it is not that easy.  What do you suggest taking it or not?  I will be going around with my husband but at noon I usually visit the stores on my own.  So what do you think?  I never had a problem in Paris but I don't really know about Rome.  What would you do?
> 
> TIA




You don't have to worry.. Rome and paris are safe as long as you don't go outside paris / rome .. Many people wear their lv bags and many wear a fake .. So they can assume it's anyway fake and they wouldn't try to steal your bag but to get out a phone or money or something out of it so close always your bag and keep an eye on it when having it on your seat or something .. I would wear mine there.. I was just sfraid wearing it in poorer countries but after seeing that it punta cana there are so many fakes i would wear it next time there also.. As people don't know if it's real or not so they are not so interested in a bag but more in smartphones...


----------



## cat1967

Sandra.AT said:


> You don't have to worry.. Rome and paris are safe as long as you don't go outside paris / rome .. Many people wear their lv bags and many wear a fake .. So they can assume it's anyway fake and they wouldn't try to steal your bag but to get out a phone or money or something out of it so close always your bag and keep an eye on it when having it on your seat or something .. I would wear mine there.. I was just sfraid wearing it in poorer countries but after seeing that it punta cana there are so many fakes i would wear it next time there also.. As people don't know if it's real or not so they are not so interested in a bag but more in smartphones...



Thank for the advice.  I always felt safe in Paris but I haven't been to Rome since I was 15 so I didn't know.  Also here in Athens, Greece there is a lot of snatching bags, my daughter and myself have been victims of this.  They just grab your bag take the wallet and phone and then if you are lucky someone is going to find it in a dustbin.  Also a friend talking on the phone inside the car with open window had his iphone grabbed.  I will be very careful with money and everything.  Thank you.


----------



## cat1967

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you for you opinion i can't wait to get another lv bag



It IS an exciting experience.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Friesoverguys

cat1967 said:


> I have four Speedy 25, the three canvas prints and the Empreinte Aurore.  I store all of them stuffed, in their dustbags and in the closet.  I wouldn't fold them and store them as I was told it may crack the canvas in time.  I know they keep them like that in stores but I prefer to have them stuffed so as to avoid the creasing too.


 
Yup ++1


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

A question I hope someone can answer  Do 2013 and 2014 Neverfulls have cursive writing on the interior pocket flap? When did LV start to use the new font which is now in the new Neverfull collection?


----------



## Morenita21

cat1967 said:


> Ladies, please tell me what to do!
> 
> I am traveling to Rome and Paris in July.  I was planning to take my Speedy 25 DA B as I always take my Speedys B when traveling they are so comfortable and hand free.  BUT I was told that in Italy there is a lot of mugging and my bag could be grabbed, well wearing it cross body it is not that easy.  What do you suggest taking it or not?  I will be going around with my husband but at noon I usually visit the stores on my own.  So what do you think?  I never had a problem in Paris but I don't really know about Rome.  What would you do?
> 
> TIA




Bring a cheap purse. Not safe!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Morenita21 said:


> Bring a cheap purse. Not safe!




Since when it is not safe there? It was even safe in punta cana to wear it..and rome is not a poor city .. If they want to steal your purse they will do it anyway no mather if its lv mk or h&m ..
They just steal it when you don't look for your purse or when it's open.. So i'm always careful and watch at my bag the whole time .. Most people think you wear a fake bag anyway as there are a lot of fakes around and not everybody can regognize an original bag.. Did they steal your purse or why do you think it's not safe?


----------



## Morenita21

Sandra.AT said:


> Since when it is not safe there? It was even safe in punta cana to wear it..and rome is not a poor city .. If they want to steal your purse they will do it anyway no mather if its lv mk or h&m ..
> They just steal it when you don't look for your purse or when it's open.. So i'm always careful and watch at my bag the whole time .. Most people think you wear a fake bag anyway as there are a lot of fakes around and not everybody can regognize an original bag.. Did they steal your purse or why do you think it's not safe?




I've been there twice and other parts of Europe, while I feel safe there are a lot of thieves who seek out tourists and I've had friends who have been pick pocketed and purses stolen.  I would air on the side of caution.  Just my opinion and what I do.


----------



## jcnc

Sandra.AT said:


> Since when it is not safe there? It was even safe in punta cana to wear it..and rome is not a poor city .. If they want to steal your purse they will do it anyway no mather if its lv mk or h&m ..
> They just steal it when you don't look for your purse or when it's open.. So i'm always careful and watch at my bag the whole time .. Most people think you wear a fake bag anyway as there are a lot of fakes around and not everybody can regognize an original bag.. Did they steal your purse or why do you think it's not safe?


I have never had any handbag issues when travelling to Europe or Asia. 
On the other hand, its sad that there are so many fake LVs around that people look at anyone in LV as if they are carrying fakes


----------



## dodowin

Kitty157 said:


> See if u can do a paid request so that they can order/request it and honour the price when the item comes in. (They will charge u when the item arrives) If you have an SA you work with u usually can special request it without paying and ur SA should honour the price. Otherwise do a request and leave ur CC card on file with them. This can be done with CS on the phone also.




I texted my SA and she will honour the lower price... Whenever the item shows up [emoji38]


----------



## cat1967

jcnc said:


> I have never had any handbag issues when travelling to Europe or Asia.
> On the other hand, its sad that there are so many fake LVs around that people look at anyone in LV as if they are carrying fakes



I am always cautious with my bag.  I never put it on another chair when having coffee out, I have it on me and when I wear it cross body I also have it in front and the zipper always closed.  The money is never all in my wallet and I don't carry that much cash anyway.  I think everyone has to be careful everywhere.  The one time I had my bag on the passenger's seat next to me in my car, the only one time I did, it was stolen.  But my daughter's was grabbed while she was walking on the street, from a passing car and they even dragged her on the road as the bag did not leave her body immediately.  That was awful.  So yes, we have to be very careful, tourists or not.


----------



## Judygk

Hello there..need help..can u please authenticate the Lv munticolore blanc speedy 30 i bought online 1 week ago.. the problem was.. theres no. #30 on the leaf..


----------



## fabuleux

cat1967 said:


> Ladies, please tell me what to do!
> 
> I am traveling to Rome and Paris in July.  I was planning to take my Speedy 25 DA B as I always take my Speedys B when traveling they are so comfortable and hand free.  BUT I was told that in Italy there is a lot of mugging and my bag could be grabbed, well wearing it cross body it is not that easy.  What do you suggest taking it or not?  I will be going around with my husband but at noon I usually visit the stores on my own.  So what do you think?  I never had a problem in Paris but I don't really know about Rome.  What would you do?
> 
> TIA



Any high tourism area creates the risk for crime. But don't over stress! Rome is amazing and I have never had any issues there.


----------



## cat1967

fabuleux said:


> Any high tourism area creates the risk for crime. But don't over stress! Rome is amazing and I have never had any issues there.



That is so good to know.  Thank you for the info Fabuleux!  BTW I adore your avatar!


----------



## fabuleux

cat1967 said:


> That is so good to know.  Thank you for the info Fabuleux!  BTW I adore your avatar!



&#128540; Thank you cat1967!


----------



## LvoemyLV

cat1967 said:


> Ladies, please tell me what to do!
> 
> I am traveling to Rome and Paris in July.  I was planning to take my Speedy 25 DA B as I always take my Speedys B when traveling they are so comfortable and hand free.  BUT I was told that in Italy there is a lot of mugging and my bag could be grabbed, well wearing it cross body it is not that easy.  What do you suggest taking it or not?  I will be going around with my husband but at noon I usually visit the stores on my own.  So what do you think?  I never had a problem in Paris but I don't really know about Rome.  What would you do?
> 
> TIA




Hi! I haven't been to Rome in 5 years, but when I went I was told the same. I went with just my mom and we both brought crossbody bags that zipped. I was told more about pick pocketing and to make sure your bag was secure and to hold it in front of you more. I wouldn't worry about a speedy b and probably would take mine now. I didn't have luxury bags then lol. I saw a lot of LV there and I think that is where my wanting of one started. I traveled multiple cities in Italy, so I don't know much about Paris though.


----------



## Meesh202

Sandra.AT said:


> Hi could you please helpme decide which one looks better on me? I have already two DE bags and 3 mono bags.. In DE i have the siena pm and the mews and think about getting the speedy 25 DE with a strap or without the strap or the alma pm DE .. I have already a speedy b25 in mono and i love my mono speedy but i like also the alma and i like the DE print on the speedy .. Do you think the alma or speedy look too similiar to the mews or siena pm ? Which do you like more on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378042
> View attachment 3378043
> View attachment 3378044
> View attachment 3378045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your help



My vote is the Alma. Looks very nice on you. I like it with the strap too. Multiple ways to wear it!!!! I never wanted the Alma BB but now I'm gonna have to go try one on....... Hope it looks the same on me!


----------



## luv2bling

cat1967 said:


> Ladies, please tell me what to do!
> 
> I am traveling to Rome and Paris in July.  I was planning to take my Speedy 25 DA B as I always take my Speedys B when traveling they are so comfortable and hand free.  BUT I was told that in Italy there is a lot of mugging and my bag could be grabbed, well wearing it cross body it is not that easy.  What do you suggest taking it or not?  I will be going around with my husband but at noon I usually visit the stores on my own.  So what do you think?  I never had a problem in Paris but I don't really know about Rome.  What would you do?
> 
> TIA


 
cat1967 - I think snatch n' runs can happen anywhere, (city, country, etc.).    US cities such as New York, Chicago and California are known areas for snatch n' runs. You have to be mindful of your environment at all times, especially when wearing high end bags.  Also if you are wearing other high end items,(i.e. shoes, sunglasses, jewelry, etc.) it's an easy assumption that you have means and therefore have other valuable items in your possession.   Consequently you are deemed a better" target" than the person who is wearing what may appear to be a high end bag and whose dress is very low key.  Be as discreet as possible, try not to look like a tourist and do not showcase  a lot of "branded"  shopping bags during your travels.  A person flashing a Chanel or Louis Vuitton shopping bag puts themselves at a higher risk.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Meesh202 said:


> My vote is the Alma. Looks very nice on you. I like it with the strap too. Multiple ways to wear it!!!! I never wanted the Alma BB but now I'm gonna have to go try one on....... Hope it looks the same on me!




Thank you so much .. this is the alma pm so the middle size with my DE strap.. The bb size is too small for me..  It is good to have already a DE strap before buying the alma pm/mm as it comes without a strap ..


----------



## cat1967

luv2bling said:


> cat1967 - I think snatch n' runs can happen anywhere, (city, country, etc.).    US cities such as New York, Chicago and California are known areas for snatch n' runs. You have to be mindful of your environment at all times, especially when wearing high end bags.  Also if you are wearing other high end items,(i.e. shoes, sunglasses, jewelry, etc.) it's an easy assumption that you have means and therefore have other valuable items in your possession.   Consequently you are deemed a better" target" than the person who is wearing what may appear to be a high end bag and whose dress is very low key.  Be as discreet as possible, try not to look like a tourist and do not showcase  a lot of "branded"  shopping bags during your travels.  A person flashing a Chanel or Louis Vuitton shopping bag puts themselves at a higher risk.



That is true.  I don't wear jewelry when traveling, maybe my Pandora bracelets and a cheap watch.  Also I dress very casually.  I will keep whatever you said in mind.  Thank you.


----------



## cat1967

LvoemyLV said:


> Hi! I haven't been to Rome in 5 years, but when I went I was told the same. I went with just my mom and we both brought crossbody bags that zipped. I was told more about pick pocketing and to make sure your bag was secure and to hold it in front of you more. I wouldn't worry about a speedy b and probably would take mine now. I didn't have luxury bags then lol. I saw a lot of LV there and I think that is where my wanting of one started. I traveled multiple cities in Italy, so I don't know much about Paris though.



Thank you for the info.  Paris I know as I went there twice already this year.  It was about Rome I was wondering.  One has to be careful but not crazy I guess.  Thank you.


----------



## cat1967

fabuleux said:


> &#128540; Thank you cat1967!



You are so welcome!


----------



## Kitty157

dodowin said:


> I texted my SA and she will honour the lower price... Whenever the item shows up [emoji38]




Great!!!


----------



## luv2bling

cat1967 said:


> That is true.  I don't wear jewelry when traveling, maybe my Pandora bracelets and a cheap watch.  Also I dress very casually.  I will keep whatever you said in mind.  Thank you.




Enjoy your trip!


----------



## LvoemyLV

cat1967 said:


> Thank you for the info.  Paris I know as I went there twice already this year.  It was about Rome I was wondering.  One has to be careful but not crazy I guess.  Thank you.




Enjoy your travels!! Such an amazing city!!


----------



## cat1967

LvoemyLV said:


> Enjoy your travels!! Such an amazing city!!



Thank you!


----------



## cat1967

THANK YOU LADIES for your responses, advice and wishes!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Friesoverguys

breathe.love said:


> For those who own speedy, do you store it in the box or stuff it up and use the dust bag over? I wasn't given a box as the SA stuffed it with bubbles, wondering if I should ask for a box.


It took months for the creases in my Speedy B 30 DE to relax and go away. I can't imagine folding it back up (especially since I heard DE sometimes cracks). I stuff mine and put it in the dustbag. The box is just decoration I keep. Putting the bag back into the box seems like it would drastic reduce air flow, and cause the fibers to weaken. I am always told never to leave my dry cleaning in those plastic bags for the same reason. (FYI those boxes are selling on Tradesy and Ebay for mucho dinero...I'm kinda shocked by that...but)


----------



## Harriette

cat1967 said:


> Ladies, please tell me what to do!
> 
> I am traveling to Rome and Paris in July.  I was planning to take my Speedy 25 DA B as I always take my Speedys B when traveling they are so comfortable and hand free.  BUT I was told that in Italy there is a lot of mugging and my bag could be grabbed, well wearing it cross body it is not that easy.  What do you suggest taking it or not?  I will be going around with my husband but at noon I usually visit the stores on my own.  So what do you think?  I never had a problem in Paris but I don't really know about Rome.  What would you do?
> 
> TIA



I went to Rome last October and was fine. I took a rather expensive Gucci with me. I saw so many people with gorgeous expensive bags especially around via condotti. You should be ok just be more careful if travelling on the metro etc =)


----------



## Zoezampalunga

cat1967 said:


> Ladies, please tell me what to do!
> 
> I am traveling to Rome and Paris in July.  I was planning to take my Speedy 25 DA B as I always take my Speedys B when traveling they are so comfortable and hand free.  BUT I was told that in Italy there is a lot of mugging and my bag could be grabbed, well wearing it cross body it is not that easy.  What do you suggest taking it or not?  I will be going around with my husband but at noon I usually visit the stores on my own.  So what do you think?  I never had a problem in Paris but I don't really know about Rome.  What would you do?
> 
> TIA




I live between Rome and Venice and I always wear LV bags. 
I never had problems. The only time I had my Trevi [emoji24][emoji36] stolen it was my fault because I left it in my car while I was jogging ...
The only broblem you can have is with pickpockets. They are very skilled especially on pubblc buses or on the underground or crowded places.

Enjoy your visit to Europe!


----------



## APhiJill

Friesoverguys said:


> It took months for the creases in my Speedy B 30 DE to relax and go away. I can't imagine folding it back up (especially since I heard DE sometimes cracks). I stuff mine and put it in the dustbag. The box is just decoration I keep. Putting the bag back into the box seems like it would drastic reduce air flow, and cause the fibers to weaken. I am always told never to leave my dry cleaning in those plastic bags for the same reason. (FYI those boxes are selling on Tradesy and Ebay for mucho dinero...I'm kinda shocked by that...but)


I stuff mine with paper or bubble wrap and then put them in the dust bag


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I hope one of the mods will be up soon. The main forum is being spammed like crazy.


----------



## Chellwebb

Mmmm it's in Chinese or something


----------



## Vlad

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I hope one of the mods will be up soon. The main forum is being spammed like crazy.





Chellwebb said:


> Mmmm it's in Chinese or something



Very aggressive Korean spam, deleted 400+ threads out of LV alone. We contained it and put measures in place to prevent it going forward!


----------



## cat1967

Zoezampalunga said:


> I live between Rome and Venice and I always wear LV bags.
> I never had problems. The only time I had my Trevi [emoji24][emoji36] stolen it was my fault because I left it in my car while I was jogging ...
> The only broblem you can have is with pickpockets. They are very skilled especially on pubblc buses or on the underground or crowded places.
> 
> Enjoy your visit to Europe!


Thank you so much.  I am leaving in 9 days!  Can't wait.  I will be very careful with my wallet.  Most of the times I don't take it out of my bag.  I open the flap and get the money out of there or my card.  But I will be even more careful.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

cat1967 said:


> Thank you so much.  I am leaving in 9 days!  Can't wait.  I will be very careful with my wallet.  Most of the times I don't take it out of my bag.  I open the flap and get the money out of there or my card.  But I will be even more careful.



[emoji106]


----------



## Friesoverguys

Vlad said:


> Very aggressive Korean spam, deleted 400+ threads out of LV alone. We contained it and put measures in place to prevent it going forward!


Those Dirty Birdies. They were ruining my LV high


----------



## ocastillo23

I am new in this forum. Can someone help I live in California. Want to purchase a speedy 35B made in France ???


----------



## Arlene619

ocastillo23 said:


> I am new in this forum. Can someone help I live in California. Want to purchase a speedy 35B made in France ???


Hopefully others can chime in, I live in S. California and I own three speedy b's, all were miu, I'm thinking it's a rarity here in California because we have an LV factory here[emoji53]not sure but that's what I think. The only guarantee to have a mif is either have a sa try to track one down for you or order a mon mono speedy. Hth.


----------



## cat1967

Arlene619 said:


> Hopefully others can chime in, I live in S. California and I own three speedy b's, all were miu, I'm thinking it's a rarity here in California because we have an LV factory here[emoji53]not sure but that's what I think. The only guarantee to have a mif is either have a sa try to track one down for you or order a mon mono speedy. Hth.


You are right, in order to find a MIF bag you have to have a SA track it down for you or look at the various boutiques and cross your fingers to find one.


----------



## mak1203

iamestyk said:


> Hi! I am new to tPF and just purchased my first LV (Berri PM) about 3 weeks ago. I have not treated it in any way based on the recommendation of my SA. I have only used it about 3 times and have noticed that the vachetta is starting to streak. when I called LV they told me this is normal, but wanted to get another opinion. Will this even out as it continues to patina? i am worried that it will continue to get more and more noticeable and also wasnt sure what i could do about this. HELP!!
> 
> sorry if i am positing this in the wrong section!!


Just saw your post as I was searching....I also have the Berri and just got treating it with LMB products (pre-treatment and protection) over the weekend.  I also have noticed streaking on one of the corners, but not the other.  It is faint, but enough for me to notice when looked at closely. This doesn't bother me and I attributed it to natural process of leather exposure.  I think it will even out as the patina continues to develop. Has your bag improved?  Worsened?


----------



## ScoutMinion

I bought my first Louis Vuitton in February this year, I bought the Speedy Bandouliere 35


----------



## anthrosphere

I saw this petition while I was on Facebook and now I can't get it off my mind. It's a petition to stop LV from using dog fur for their RTW. Is this true?! If so, it's going to put me off LV for good. I'm so upset. I see this happening in China, but LV? Come on man.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/340/...ing-thousands-of-dogs-to-make-trendy-clothes/


----------



## daysha

anthrosphere said:


> I saw this petition while I was on Facebook and now I can't get it off my mind. It's a petition to stop LV from using dog fur for their RTW. Is this true?! If so, it's going to put me off LV for good. I'm so upset. I see this happening in China, but LV? Come on man.
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/340/...ing-thousands-of-dogs-to-make-trendy-clothes/


This is gross.  I would be put off the brand if they were harming the doggies in any way.


----------



## Dee1jay

anthrosphere said:


> I saw this petition while I was on Facebook and now I can't get it off my mind. It's a petition to stop LV from using dog fur for their RTW. Is this true?! If so, it's going to put me off LV for good. I'm so upset. I see this happening in China, but LV? Come on man.
> 
> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/340/...ing-thousands-of-dogs-to-make-trendy-clothes/



I call BS on this petition. Come on, people!


----------



## Miletmilet

Is that true? Omg i love pets so much, this will surely stop me from buying lv bags no matter how i love their designs.


----------



## Elliespurse

I'm cautious about this issue, because LV has to follow the very strict EU regulations on the source of materials used in products.


----------



## anthrosphere

I tried to ask LV about this on Facebook but they just deleted my posts. Until they admit they don't use dog fur for their clothes, I'm never buying their products again.


----------



## averagejoe

I don't know if this has already been posted, but apparently it is rumoured that Nicolas Ghesquiere may leave Louis Vuitton and be replaced by Jonathan Anderson. LVMH has denied this today, saying that Ghesquiere's contract doesn't expire till 2018, but industry rumours sometimes end up being true, especially when they are reported by BoF and WWD:

Apparently Ghesquiere's RTW "has not lived up to commercial expectations". I don't know if this is true as there are no numbers to back this up.

https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...ers-creative-director-change-at-louis-vuitton



> UPDATE: _Speaking to BoF, a spokesperson for Louis Vuitton has categorically denied the Reuters report that Vuitton is considering a change of creative director, and has clarified that Ghesquière's five year contract expires in November 2018. _
> 
> PARIS, France — LVMH boss Bernard Arnault is considering a change of creative director at Louis Vuitton with the up-and-coming Jonathan Anderson, now at sister brand Loewe, viewed as the best candidate to replace Nicolas Ghesquière, according to three sources with knowledge of the matter.
> 
> The timing and the terms under which the reshuffle would happen have not yet been determined, the sources said. However, they added the matter was being actively discussed at LVMH.
> 
> LVMH declined to comment.
> 
> Louis Vuitton is the world's biggest luxury brand, generating nearly 8 billion euros ($8.8 billion) in annual revenue and accounts for the bulk of profit at parent LVMH, owner of 70 luxury brands and businesses, ranging from fashion and wine to jewelelry and hotels.
> 
> "People in the studio are expecting him (Ghesquière) to leave, possibly as early as after the October collection," one of the sources said.
> 
> Ghesquière, 45, told French TV channel Canal Plus in early June that we wished to create his own label and would be in a position to do it very soon but he did not provide details.
> 
> Designers at big brands including Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga and Hermes — Marc Jacobs, Alexander Wang and Christophe Lemaire, respectively — have left in recent years to develop their own labels.
> 
> Arnault 'adores' Anderson
> 
> The sources said Arnault and his daughter Delphine, No.2 at Louis Vuitton, were big fans of 32-year-old Anderson, known for his playful designs and contemporary art inspiration.
> 
> They said executives at LVMH believed Louis Vuitton would give him a bigger platform to express his talent. LVMH recruited the prize-winning Northern Irish designer in 2013 after taking a minority stake in his brand J.W. Anderson.
> 
> "Arnault is very fond of Anderson, everybody knows he adores him," a second source said. "As of now, he is the best positioned to replace Ghesquière."
> 
> The luxury goods industry downturn has prompted a series of high-profile management and designer reshuffles, aimed at giving brands a creative and strategy reboot to perk up their sales.
> 
> Burberry last week poached Celine's boss Marco Gobbetti to be its new chief executive, becoming the latest major luxury label to announce leadership changes after Dior, Chanel, Cartier, Balenciaga, Yves Saint Laurent and Lanvin.
> 
> Ghesquière worked at Balenciaga before joining Louis Vuitton. By October, he will have been at the French label for three years.
> 
> Three years has become the standard length of time for designers to stay at a fashion label, though there it no set formula as some have worked at brands for more than a decade.
> 
> It is possible that Ghesquière may not leave Louis Vuitton until next year as his departure is likely to be a lengthy, complex and delicate matter to negotiate and plan internally, the sources said. "It is a sensitive issue which could take time to solve," a third source said.
> 
> Ghesquière's razor-sharp modern style has played out well at Louis Vuitton's core leather goods business for which he created a popular new range of handbags and the "V" logo.
> 
> However, his experimental, warrior-style silhouettes in ready-to-wear has not yet lived up to commercial expectations, several sources said.
> 
> LVMH, due to publish half-year results on July 26, does not disclose separate sales figures for any of its brands.


----------



## bakeacookie

If you had $430 in credit for exchange, what would you buy?


----------



## arielqueen

Have been hearing that Nicolas Ghesquière is leaving LV. Any truth in that?


----------



## PrincessAvery

bakeacookie said:


> If you had $430 in credit for exchange, what would you buy?


I would add a little more and buy a beautiful shawl


----------



## sayakayumi

arielqueen said:


> Have been hearing that Nicolas Ghesquière is leaving LV. Any truth in that?


I read a couple of threads on this forum discussing this, I really hope it's true and he's leaving soon! 
He can take his stupid stickers and elbow pads with him never to be seen again around LV


----------



## Purseloco

bakeacookie said:


> If you had $430 in credit for exchange, what would you buy?


BRACELET.


----------



## j19

bakeacookie said:


> If you had $430 in credit for exchange, what would you buy?


I would put it towards a wallet or another SLG


----------



## bakeacookie

Sad thing is I don't need another shawl, bracelet, or SLGs cuz I have all the ones I need and more than enough to use [emoji28]


----------



## j19

bakeacookie said:


> Sad thing is I don't need another shawl, bracelet, or SLGs cuz I have all the ones I need and more than enough to use [emoji28]


You could always save it or put it towards a larger purchase like a bag? I'm not sure if you own this or need it, but you could buy a phone folio/case, I think they make them for iPhones and samsung phones too. Or even a case for a tablet


----------



## bakeacookie

j19 said:


> You could always save it or put it towards a larger purchase like a bag? I'm not sure if you own this or need it, but you could buy a phone folio/case, I think they make them for iPhones and samsung phones too. Or even a case for a tablet



I have a credit because of my defective iPhone case which I then used on costume jewelry but now I don't think I like it as much. 

I'll ask for credit this time and save it for my next bag or something.


----------



## ksobsessed

Hi ladies! 

I am fairly new to Louis Vuitton and have a small but beautiful SLG collection, no bags (yet). I really would like to get a mini pochette in damier ebene but if one is going to come out with the rose ballerine interior I will be holding off and getting that one. Does anybody know if there will be a DE/RB mini pochette? I know there are Clemence wallets and 6 ring key holders (RIGHT after I purchased my mono/RB one) but not sure what else. I live hours away from a store so any help would be so greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sandra.AT

would you take your LV bag (speedy b25 DE- which I will get for christmas) to Los Angeles during christmas time ? I would like to visit some amuesement parks go shopping (tourism region) and to the beach ( St. Monikca, Venice) and do some sightseeing in Beverly Hills / Hollywood..
I wouldn´t take it to the amusement parks but for shopping sightseeing (We have a car there) ..airplane..
What do you think? Is it safe?..
Otherwise I´ll take a MK bag with me.. This would be more safe or ? MK is not high priced bag in L.A or?
On the other side I´m very careful and I would also take my iphone and my camera with me...


----------



## sayakayumi

Sandra.AT said:


> would you take your LV bag (speedy b25 DE- which I will get for christmas) to Los Angeles during christmas time ? I would like to visit some amuesement parks go shopping (tourism region) and to the beach ( St. Monikca, Venice) and do some sightseeing in Beverly Hills / Hollywood..
> I wouldn´t take it to the amusement parks but for shopping sightseeing (We have a car there) ..airplane..
> What do you think? Is it safe?..
> Otherwise I´ll take a MK bag with me.. This would be more safe or ? MK is not high priced bag in L.A or?
> On the other side I´m very careful and I would also take my iphone and my camera with me...


You can carry your LV around LA no problem, even to the amusement parks if you wanted to, MK is very common but I would carry LV instead, it'll look better in your vacation pictures


----------



## Sandra.AT

sayakayumi said:


> You can carry your LV around LA no problem, even to the amusement parks if you wanted to, MK is very common but I would carry LV instead, it'll look better in your vacation pictures


thank you for the help


----------



## ceedee

Hello Fellow LV lovers! 
Was just wondering if the hardware LV use in their SpeedyB models different? I have a SpeedyB 30 in Idylle Encre and Damier Ebene, Ive had my Idylle Encre for quite sometime (4 years) but its hardware are still shiny even the padlock set it came with but with my 1 year old damier ebene it already tarnished. TIA!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Hello LV lovers! Just want to ask for your opinion for my first LV wallet. I am torn between Victorine or Clemence. Which wallet is more carefree? I want a durable wallet that wont look worn out easily. Also big and bulky wallets are not my priority. Pls give suggestions!!


----------



## sscrayzee

Anyone know the name of this crossbody?


----------



## Sandra.AT

sscrayzee said:


> Anyone know the name of this crossbody?



It's the siracusa pm and has been discounted end of last year/ beginning 2016


----------



## sscrayzee

Sandra.AT said:


> It's the siracusa pm and has been discounted end of last year/ beginning 2016


Thank you!


----------



## Strawberrycake1618

Hi Guys,

Would i be able to use the favorite mm leather strap for the pochette and mini pochette? Please let me know.

Also --- Josephie/emilie wallet users, can you tell me the wear and tear? Would a zcp be more durable compared to those wallets?


Thanks for your help !!!!


----------



## sayakayumi

ceedee said:


> Hello Fellow LV lovers!
> Was just wondering if the hardware LV use in their SpeedyB models different? I have a SpeedyB 30 in Idylle Encre and Damier Ebene, Ive had my Idylle Encre for quite sometime (4 years) but its hardware are still shiny even the padlock set it came with but with my 1 year old damier ebene it already tarnished. TIA!


The hardware on my empreinte Speedy B seems to be of better quality than the canvas one, I think they do have different types of hardware and the canvas bags get the cheapest kind  I wish they would put nice and matching hardware on all their bags


----------



## sayakayumi

Strawberrycake1618 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would i be able to use the favorite mm leather strap for the pochette and mini pochette? Please let me know.
> 
> Also --- Josephie/emilie wallet users, can you tell me the wear and tear? Would a zcp be more durable compared to those wallets?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help !!!!


Yes, you could use the Favorite strap on the pochettes, if the Favorite strap is long enough on you to begin with. 
Sorry I don't have experience with those wallets, maybe you could ask in the clubhouse, you may get more responses there


----------



## newport5236

Strawberrycake1618 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would i be able to use the favorite mm leather strap for the pochette and mini pochette? Please let me know.
> 
> Also --- Josephie/emilie wallet users, can you tell me the wear and tear? Would a zcp be more durable compared to those wallets?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help !!!!



I have had my Emilie for almost a year now in rose nacre.  I like that it is slim, but can expand.  The top has a tendency to curl up a bit when it is really stuffed, but it doesn't bother me.  There also has been slight glazing cracking on the corner where the flap bends, but I feel that it is impossible to avoid that with the design and it doesn't bother me since it hasn't gotten any worse.  The leather on the button has worn down a little bit but it wouldn't be so noticeable if I had gotten a darker color.  I would choose Emilie over the ZCP for sure.  ZCP doesn't have a zip pocket for coins (I sometimes put jewelry in there at the gym too).  The Clemence might be a better option for durability, but the fabric that lines the zipper can get dirty.  In hindsight, I may have been better off paying a couple hundred more for the Sarah wallet (it seems more substantial/less prone to cracks).  What I like about the Emilie, however, is that it's lightweight/slim, colorful, and flexible without feeling flimsy.


----------



## dusty paws

ladies... thoughts on how to spend some cash at LV? I have about 3K to spend total. do i go all in on a brand new bag, or use it to fund a few pre-loved purchases?

i love the pallas, but not sure how it will fit my lifestyle if/when we have kids (hopefully soon!). i love totes - i've considered the neverfull and totally in DE azur. i currently have a speedy 25 in mono and bandolier 35 in damier.

things i've liked:
the siracusa
pallas
keepall for travelling
montaigne
totally
emilie wallet

so all over the place.. but any thoughts?


----------



## j19

Does anyone have pictures of the Adele full size wallet in the pochette metis?


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone know if Japan has a special location stamp, like the one Hawaii has? Or if there's any Japan exclusives?


----------



## Erum7860

The slippery slope has started...I bought my first ever LV bag (Kleber PM in hot pink/noir!) a couple of weeks ago while on vacation in Europe and I already need another lol! In my defense, I have been on the hunt for the perfect everyday no fuss crossbody for a long time. Speedy B25 is out, I don't like it on me. Last night, I had a dream about the Bloomsbury [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. So now over my morning coffee I've been perusing tpf and YouTube and have it narrowed down to the Bloomsbury or Odeon, which is strange because I usually am not attracted to monogram bags. I have to go in to my LV tomorrow to exchange my Kleber due to a known defect so I'm going to try them both on...and then start my fund for my 2nd LV, while trying to find a way to break it to my husband..may the Force be with me because I'm going to have to break out all of my Jedi mind tricks!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Erum7860 said:


> The slippery slope has started...I bought my first ever LV bag (Kleber PM in hot pink/noir!) a couple of weeks ago while on vacation in Europe and I already need another lol! In my defense, I have been on the hunt for the perfect everyday no fuss crossbody for a long time. Speedy B25 is out, I don't like it on me. Last night, I had a dream about the Bloomsbury [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. So now over my morning coffee I've been perusing tpf and YouTube and have it narrowed down to the Bloomsbury or Odeon, which is strange because I usually am not attracted to monogram bags. I have to go in to my LV tomorrow to exchange my Kleber due to a known defect so I'm going to try them both on...and then start my fund for my 2nd LV, while trying to find a way to break it to my husband..may the Force be with me because I'm going to have to break out all of my Jedi mind tricks!!



Good luck!!! Let us know! [emoji12]


----------



## viewwing

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone know if Japan has a special location stamp, like the one Hawaii has? Or if there's any Japan exclusives?


Nah there's nothing special there. I was there last week at the lv on Ginza. I asked these two exact questions to the SA in that store... Only thing special is the "higher than any other country" prices.


----------



## bakeacookie

viewwing said:


> Nah there's nothing special there. I was there last week at the lv on Ginza. I asked these two exact questions to the SA in that store... Only thing special is the "higher than any other country" prices.



Aww. Good to know, I won't send my friend over with a luggage tag and extra Yen lol. Thanks!


----------



## nyarkies

Hi ladies. I just need some opinions since I can't decide which bag to pick as a gift. My girlfriend has been eyeing the 3jours mini and the LV Alma bb in epi. I'd like to surprise her with one. Which would you recommend and why? Thank you.


----------



## Saraja

nyarkies said:


> Hi ladies. I just need some opinions since I can't decide which bag to pick as a gift. My girlfriend has been eyeing the 3jours mini and the LV Alma bb in epi. I'd like to surprise her with one. Which would you recommend and why? Thank you.



I love my Alma BB. It's a perfect size and very comfortable to wear. It can also go casual and dressy / day to night really easily. It's super care free in my opinion and one of my favorite LV items I own. Any gift would be wonderful and she is lucky to have such a thoughtful boyfriend. Good luck.


----------



## nyarkies

Thank you Saraja. Would you know which bag has the better leather? I guess I just want to go with the better option.


----------



## itsjoyceduh

How do I start a new thread? I would like some information on cracked canvas? i found two tiny cracks on my speedy 30 bandouliere and I would like to know if anyone experienced this and how do they take care of the cracks? LV will not do anything as it is a 5 year old bag. Any advice?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

itsjoyceduh said:


> How do I start a new thread? I would like some information on cracked canvas? i found two tiny cracks on my speedy 30 bandouliere and I would like to know if anyone experienced this and how do they take care of the cracks? LV will not do anything as it is a 5 year old bag. Any advice?


Has LV already stated they would not do anything or taken a look at it? They are not able to repair cracked canvas. Where are the cracks on the bag? You may be able to take somewhere to repair? As far as starting your own thread, I am not sure if its a number of posts or length of time requirement to do it. May you can post a pic of the cracks?


----------



## Arlene619

itsjoyceduh said:


> How do I start a new thread? I would like some information on cracked canvas? i found two tiny cracks on my speedy 30 bandouliere and I would like to know if anyone experienced this and how do they take care of the cracks? LV will not do anything as it is a 5 year old bag. Any advice?


The exact same thing happened to my DE speedy b, it was about to hit it's one year mark then I noticed this, the cracks were developing from the stitching. I sent a pic to my sa, she told me that's not normal at all. I brought my bag in and got an exchange the same day. Unfortunately LV said once the canvas is cracked they can't repair it. [emoji53]


----------



## itsjoyceduh

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Has LV already stated they would not do anything or taken a look at it? They are not able to repair cracked canvas. Where are the cracks on the bag? You may be able to take somewhere to repair? As far as starting your own thread, I am not sure if its a number of posts or length of time requirement to do it. May you can post a pic of the cracks?


My bag is made in 2011, as soon as I noticed the cracks I took it to lv. Lv looked at it and told not me there's nothing they can do for me bc lv does not repair crack canvas . Also because the bag was over their policy they won't do an exhange for me   here's a picture of the crack it's not noticeable inles


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Has LV already stated they would not do anything or taken a look at it? They are not able to repair cracked canvas. Where are the cracks on the bag? You may be able to take somewhere to repair? As far as starting your own thread, I am not sure if its a number of posts or length of time requirement to do it. May you can post a pic of the cracks?


My bag was made in 2011 so its about a 5 year old bag. I brought the bag to LV they told me they cant do anything about it as LV does not fix cracked canvas. Also because the bag was over their 3 years policy they can not do an exchange. Apparently LV policy is that NEVEFULL and SPEEDY have a 3 year policy and all other bags are 5 years... here are the pictures of the cracks. They are quite similar to @Arlene619 cracks. Youll need to zoom in to see it.. T_T


----------



## itsjoyceduh

Arlene619 said:


> The exact same thing happened to my DE speedy b, it was about to hit it's one year mark then I noticed this, the cracks were developing from the stitching. I sent a pic to my sa, she told me that's not normal at all. I brought my bag in and got an exchange the same day. Unfortunately LV said once the canvas is cracked they can't repair it. [emoji53]
> View attachment 3452772


Wah lucky! Its good you brought it in as soon as you saw it.. they apparently have a policy so i believe because your bag was only 1 years old it was still qualified and is covered by their policy..  Any advice on how to take care of the cracked canvas  to prevent it from spreading even more?


----------



## Arlene619

itsjoyceduh said:


> My bag is made in 2011, as soon as I noticed the cracks I took it to lv. Lv looked at it and told not me there's nothing they can do for me bc lv does not repair crack canvas . Also because the bag was over their policy they won't do an exhange for me   here's a picture of the crack it's not noticeable inles
> 
> My bag was made in 2011 so its about a 5 year old bag. I brought the bag to LV they told me they cant do anything about it as LV does not fix cracked canvas. Also because the bag was over their 3 years policy they can not do an exchange. Apparently LV policy is that NEVEFULL and SPEEDY have a 3 year policy and all other bags are 5 years... here are the pictures of the cracks. They are quite similar to @Arlene619 cracks. Youll need to zoom in to see it.. T_T



Wow I had no idea the speedys had a 3 year policy! Thanks for letting us know. I see the cracks on your bag, we have ours in the same area, you're the only other person I've seen on the forums that reported the cracked canvas in the same spot. 
Sorry I don't know what you could do to repair it, the good thing is -is that it isn't very noticeable, I hope the crack doesn't get bigger. I am going to check my mono speedy for cracking, that one is over 3 yrs old so if anything I would be out of luck.


----------



## Kitty157

They should have done something for u and I say this only because it appears these cracks are originating from the stitch holes that LV created in producing the bag. If the cracks were any place else then I would agree with their decision. I would call CS and explain that this originating from the holes in the stitching, not from ur wear and tear- if that doesn't work go to another store and if that doesn't work go up the chain. Your bag should last you longer than 5 years if u take care of it imo. I'm really sorry this happened to you. If LV def won't do anything for u, try seeing a cobbler. He may be able to do something for you and stop it from getting larger, but do this as a last resort, after trying another LV and/or CS (don't tell them u went to another LV to check it) because once someone other than LV touches it they won't go near it. Good luck.


----------



## matahari

That's ridiculous. It's a joke put out by LV HATERS.


----------



## eekaerf

Hello all, sorry if I'm posting in the wrong thread but I'm not allowed to post my own thread yet, so here I am and hoping to get some answers.

I purchased my first ever LV piece yesterday here in London (Bond Street store) and I came just before they close so everything was pretty much in a rush. 15 minutes later I was handed out a big, orange(ish) paper bag and the tax refund envelope and was told the receipt was in there as well. So I left the store all giddy and excited to head back to the hotel to ogle at my new baby and I just remembered to look at the receipt. I noticed that It was just in a regular paper and it didn't came with any fancy envelope or authenticity card of some sort, is this the new norm? Also, since it is in the same envelope as the tax refund, does that mean I have to submit those together with the tax refund form and would end up not having a receipt on hand? I'm leaving London tomorrow AM and I could not go to the store anymore, so I was wondering if it's an option to email the Bond Street store to mail another receipt for me with the authenticity card (if they still hand out those..?) or I can go to my local LV store in Vancouver and request it? 

My apologies again for all these questions, since this is my very first LV purchase and I'm not at all familiar with how these things go. 

Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## Erum7860

eekaerf said:


> Hello all, sorry if I'm posting in the wrong thread but I'm not allowed to post my own thread yet, so here I am and hoping to get some answers.
> 
> I purchased my first ever LV piece yesterday here in London (Bond Street store) and I came just before they close so everything was pretty much in a rush. 15 minutes later I was handed out a big, orange(ish) paper bag and the tax refund envelope and was told the receipt was in there as well. So I left the store all giddy and excited to head back to the hotel to ogle at my new baby and I just remembered to look at the receipt. I noticed that It was just in a regular paper and it didn't came with any fancy envelope or authenticity card of some sort, is this the new norm? Also, since it is in the same envelope as the tax refund, does that mean I have to submit those together with the tax refund form and would end up not having a receipt on hand? I'm leaving London tomorrow AM and I could not go to the store anymore, so I was wondering if it's an option to email the Bond Street store to mail another receipt for me with the authenticity card (if they still hand out those..?) or I can go to my local LV store in Vancouver and request it?
> 
> My apologies again for all these questions, since this is my very first LV purchase and I'm not at all familiar with how these things go.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions



LV does not have authenticity cards. The new packaging is now the saffron boxes/bags with blue ribbon handles. You have to have the original receipts to turn in with your tax refund...when I got to the Global Blue counter at Heathrow (before going through security) they stamped the refund (I had requested a credit card refund not cash) and they returned my original receipts to me.


----------



## eekaerf

Erum7860 said:


> LV does not have authenticity cards. The new packaging is now the saffron boxes/bags with blue ribbon handles. You have to have the original receipts to turn in with your tax refund...when I got to the Global Blue counter at Heathrow (before going through security) they stamped the refund (I had requested a credit card refund not cash) and they returned my original receipts to me.



Thanks so much for the prompt reply and all the handy information.  

That's good to know. I thought the SA just took me for granted (being a first timer and completely have no idea what comes in the box and the tax refund process, etc),  rushing to complete the purchase because I was their last customer and she's already 15 minutes OT for me. The security guy could not even wait to rid me off the store and kept looking at his watch while I was told to stand off the side and wait for my shopping bag. 

Anyway, did your receipt came in a fancy envelope as well as a blue ribbon tied around the box? I saw a couple of reveal photos and they have those with their purchase. I guess it's not that big of a deal, if I think about it.

Last query though, would you happen to know if LV boutiques all over the world would be able to look up your purchase history if you happen to lose or not able to provide receipt if they need one..?


----------



## Erum7860

eekaerf said:


> Thanks so much for the prompt reply and all the handy information.
> 
> That's good to know. I thought the SA just took me for granted (being a first timer and completely have no idea what comes in the box and the tax refund process, etc),  rushing to complete the purchase because I was their last customer and she's already 15 minutes OT for me. The security guy could not even wait to rid me off the store and kept looking at his watch while I was told to stand off the side and wait for my shopping bag.
> 
> Anyway, did your receipt came in a fancy envelope as well as a blue ribbon tied around the box? I saw a couple of reveal photos and they have those with their purchase. I guess it's not that big of a deal, if I think about it.
> 
> Last query though, would you happen to know if LV boutiques all over the world would be able to look up your purchase history if you happen to lose or not able to provide receipt if they need one..?



The last purchase I made was in early August, I was in London and I bought from the LV in Seldfridges, the new packaging was not rolled out then so I got the brown shopping bag and long brown envelope that had the LV letterhead receipt, the SA's card, and a care booklet  along with the Selfridges register receipt. I did not take a box for by bag as I was traveling to Paris from London then coming back before flying home so I didn't want a big box. When I got back home, I ended up having to exchange my bag at my home store because of a small defect, they repacked it in a box for me but I still did not get the new packaging...it was a big brown box with a brown ribbon, but no leather cord and card...I think stores are slowly transitioning to the new packaging. My local store printed out an exchange receipt for me on plain white paper, and returned the original LV Letterhead purchase record from London to me.

I'm not an LV veteran, but from what I understand, boutiques cannot look up international purchase histories, so a store in the US would not be able to lookup and reprint a receipt for something bought in Europe. I'm not sure of they even reprint receipts for past purchases made in the same store...maybe someone else can confirm.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Anyone here knows or have pics of the Victorine wallet in Damier? Someone posted that she preordered one already! Im not even sure if it's ebene or azur!


----------



## Arlene619

Erum7860 said:


> The last purchase I made was in early August, I was in London and I bought from the LV in Seldfridges, the new packaging was not rolled out then so I got the brown shopping bag and long brown envelope that had the LV letterhead receipt, the SA's card, and a care booklet  along with the Selfridges register receipt. I did not take a box for by bag as I was traveling to Paris from London then coming back before flying home so I didn't want a big box. When I got back home, I ended up having to exchange my bag at my home store because of a small defect, they repacked it in a box for me but I still did not get the new packaging...it was a big brown box with a brown ribbon, but no leather cord and card...I think stores are slowly transitioning to the new packaging. My local store printed out an exchange receipt for me on plain white paper, and returned the original LV Letterhead purchase record from London to me.
> 
> I'm not an LV veteran, but from what I understand, boutiques cannot look up international purchase histories, so a store in the US would not be able to lookup and reprint a receipt for something bought in Europe. I'm not sure of they even reprint receipts for past purchases made in the same store...maybe someone else can confirm.


Not sure about LV boutiques looking up receipts/purchases from country to country, but you can get a receipt reprinted from the same boutique you purchased from. My sa did it for me when I lost my original copy. [emoji4]


----------



## Canucana

Please help, bought my bag online via LV's website back in June and just now saw the stiching is very crooked on one side ( i don't use this bag this offten). I made the 5hrs drive and brought it to LV store and the manager said because it has been used he won't be able to do anything. Its not like I made the stiching go crooked by using the bag. And it is very obvious, he said it is handmade so it can't be perfect!!! Already contacted their client services and haven't heard back for 2 weeks, I called everyday and the person who handles my case was never there to assist me!!! What can I do???


----------



## Canucana

Here are some pics


----------



## helenNZ

Hey LV friends
I'm trying to search tpf for pics/thoughts/comments about the
*Victorine Wallet* and the *Anais Wallet* 
The search function seems to turning up nothing for me!  
Can someone please point me in the right direction????
Thanking you in advance!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

helenNZ said:


> Hey LV friends
> I'm trying to search tpf for pics/thoughts/comments about the
> *Victorine Wallet* and the *Anais Wallet*
> The search function seems to turning up nothing for me!  [emoji14]anic:
> Can someone please point me in the right direction????
> Thanking you in advance!!!!  [emoji813]


Sorry, I don't own any of those items, but I searched on youtube and I found a video regarding the victorine wallet.


Here's another one about the anais wallet. 


Hope this helps![emoji4]


----------



## helenNZ

Hi @Arlene619
O M G! YOUTUBE!!! HA HA!!!   It slipped my mind!!!  
Thank you SO much!!!! 
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

helenNZ said:


> Hi @Arlene619
> O M G! YOUTUBE!!! HA HA!!!   It slipped my mind!!!  [emoji14]anic:[emoji14]anic:[emoji14]anic:
> Thank you SO much!!!!
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


No problem hun lol. Youtube is my other obsession next to tpf . [emoji1]


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Sooo I need some advise...I have 3 bags that I can not for the life of me decide which to get next. Fall is on the way and I live where the the weather will be very wet. Givenchy Antigona, LV Artsy Mono or LV Speedy 30 B in DE? Please help


----------



## Arlene619

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Sooo I need some advise...I have 3 bags that I can not for the life of me decide which to get next. Fall is on the way and I live where the the weather will be very wet. Givenchy Antigona, LV Artsy Mono or LV Speedy 30 B in DE? Please help


Hi, for me it would be between the antigona or the speedy b. I had the Artsy, it's one of the prettiest bags LV made, but definitely not practical for me. The Givenchy is gorgeous, I would go for the crossbody version. I love my B30 DE, l've used it everyday for work going on two yrs now. I have the 35 and 30, if I could do it all over again I would've just got the 25, the opening is smaller but it fits more than enough for my daily needs.


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

Thank you so much for replying. Why was the Artsy not practical if you don't mind me asking? I am a lover of big bags mostly because of my frame.


----------



## Arlene619

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> Thank you so much for replying. Why was the Artsy not practical if you don't mind me asking? I am a lover of big bags mostly because of my frame.


I got used to crossbody and shoulder bags with a more comfortable drop, I have a younger son and it was just more of an inconvenience carrying it over the shoulder or crook of my arm. I bumped into people/things quite a bit with the bag, it just felt bulky on me. If they made a smaller version of this bag.. maybe with a crossbody strap, I would go for it. [emoji1]

My mother is enjoying it now .[emoji4]


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

I am absolutely loving this bag. I am just worried that with the pending fall/winter season the vachetta won't do so well.


----------



## Arlene619

Love.Me.Some.LV said:


> I am absolutely loving this bag. I am just worried that with the pending fall/winter season the vachetta won't do so well.


It is a beauitful bag, I miss it but it never gets used. I would be worried about the vachetta as well, especially during the rainy seasons.


----------



## druden

Please, help to identify this pochette
http://forum.purseblog.com/media/lv-pochette.465/


----------



## Arlene619

druden said:


> Please, help to identify this pochette
> http://forum.purseblog.com/media/lv-pochette.465/


I have no idea, I've never seen this before. Sorry, I'm no help.


----------



## shalomjude

druden said:


> Please, help to identify this pochette
> http://forum.purseblog.com/media/lv-pochette.465/



 suhali L'aimable


----------



## Havanese 28

Arlene619 said:


> Hi, for me it would be between the antigona or the speedy b. I had the Artsy, it's one of the prettiest bags LV made, but definitely not practical for me. The Givenchy is gorgeous, I would go for the crossbody version. I love my B30 DE, l've used it everyday for work going on two yrs now. I have the 35 and 30, if I could do it all over again I would've just got the 25, the opening is smaller but it fits more than enough for my daily needs.


Antigona would be my choice.  It's understated, classy and roomy but not huge.  It looks great dressed up or down.  I prefer classic Speedy and a mono bag in wet weather is asking for trouble.  That said, they are three great bags and any of the three would be beautiful...follow your heart!


----------



## VladikC

This is my first LV purchase!!
Its a Key Pouch (Cles).
Did a small unboxing video.


----------



## Bongdl

Hi everyone. Pls help me authentic an LV NEVERFULL. Thank u


----------



## Bongdl

Pls help me.. if this lv is an original lv. Thanks so much


----------



## Lee

Bongdl said:


> Pls help me.. if this lv is an original lv. Thanks so much


Hi,
The bag you posted is fake. Next time please post authentication questions in ATLV thread. Check out my signature.


----------



## Bongdl

Lee said:


> Hi,
> The bag you posted is fake. Next time please post authentication questions in ATLV thread. Check out my signature.


Thank u so much for your reply. Will post authenticity qurstions on the thread you mentioned next time. Many thanks!


----------



## dodowin

My 6 years old Siracusa needs repair(I hope only new glazing) on the front vachetta leather.  However, the back vachetta still looks perfect.  Any experience similar issue? 

Front:





Back:


----------



## JacqueOCS

Hi! I'm looking at a MC Petite Noe. Being 52, is that bag "to young" for me? I do not own any MC prices and find this one adorable. Also, I read in another thread that MC should only be carried in the Spring/Summer  TIA for your thoughts.


----------



## Miletmilet

Bongdl, Lee has already told you to post to the authenticity thread. You cannot use purse forum to authenticate personal items. It must be from web ads.

One tip, if the handles are wrapped in plastic, most likely it's fake


----------



## Bongdl

Miletmilet said:


> Bongdl, Lee has already told you to post to the authenticity thread. You cannot use purse forum to authenticate personal items. It must be from web ads.


  Thank you @Miletmilet. Again, im sorry. This is my first time to join this type of site. Pls bear with me. Thank you for all the help. Thank thank u


----------



## Bongdl

How can i delete my post pls? Thank u


----------



## pixiejenna

OK I'm being super nerdy here. The hotel I was staying at had "LV" napkins lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bongdl

pixiejenna said:


> OK I'm being super nerdy here. The hotel I was staying at had "LV" napkins lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Yuki85

Hi, bag lovers,
I need some comments/thoughts. I just cannot stop thinking of a Speedy b 30 DE but I have already a Speedy b 30 in Mono and Speedy b 35 in DE. Actually, I would like to sell my twinset first to fund a new speedy as it is just sitting in my cloth set and I am not really use it and I am sure it will take time for selling the twinset. BUT I just cant stop thinking of a DE speedy. I bought already 3 bags in this year and my hubby would like me to sell the bag first. What should I do? Should I wait until I sell my twinset or just get the new one???  Please help.


----------



## Aoifs

Yuki85 said:


> Hi, bag lovers,
> I need some comments/thoughts. I just cannot stop thinking of a Speedy b 30 DE but I have already a Speedy b 30 in Mono and Speedy b 35 in DE......BUT I just cant stop thinking of a DE speedy. I bought already 3 bags in this year and my hubby would like me to sell the bag first. What should I do? Should I wait until I sell my twinset or just get the new one???  Please help.



Wait and sell your Twinset first. I always find I appreciate what I buy more when it is planned and saved for. But I guess it all depends on how much disposable income you have. I would take your husbands advice into consideration. [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

Aoifs said:


> Wait and sell your Twinset first. I always find I appreciate what I buy more when it is planned and saved for. But I guess it all depends on how much disposable income you have. I would take your husbands advice into consideration. [emoji4]



He said that it is wast of money if I buy it but never use it! He doesn't mind if I spend money on bags but I have to use them!


----------



## kellytheshopper

pixiejenna said:


> OK I'm being super nerdy here. The hotel I was staying at had "LV" napkins lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



LVOE!!!!


----------



## Bongdl

Aoifs said:


> Wait and sell your Twinset first. I always find I appreciate what I buy more when it is planned and saved for. But I guess it all depends on how much disposable income you have. I would take your husbands advice into consideration. [emoji4]



For me, sell at least one. That way, yiu wont feel guilty somehow.


----------



## Aoifs

Yuki85 said:


> He said that it is wast of money if I buy it but never use it! He doesn't mind if I spend money on bags but I have to use them!


Agreed. sell the twinset and get the Speedy you'll love!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Barnali

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I have receipts for two LV bags purchased in Switzerland. What is suspicious about the one you have?


Is the price of LV bahs in Switzerland much higher than that in Paris or comparable?


----------



## helenNZ

0o0o0o I just saw some new release pics on IG!!!!

Looks like theres gonna be a new Emp wallet!


----------



## Linds31289

I need opinions!!! I have a speedy 35 in DE and am wanting to add something to it! Maybe a bag charm or a scarf. I love the LV bandeau's but I am a student getting started in the real estate world and I don't need to spend the money right now on an authentic LV bandeau. What are your thoughts on an inspired one? Has anyone seen the Stephen Sprouse Leopard authentic bandeau? I am wondering if an inspired one is anything like it. Not that I care if anyone knows I am just a little iffy about putting something cheap and not "real' on my gorgeous bag! LOL 
Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Arlene619

Miletmilet said:


> Bongdl, Lee has already told you to post to the authenticity thread. You cannot use purse forum to authenticate personal items. It must be from web ads.
> 
> One tip, if the handles are wrapped in plastic, most likely it's fake



Yes you can have your personal items authenticated on tpf.


----------



## sayakayumi

Linds31289 said:


> I need opinions!!! I have a speedy 35 in DE and am wanting to add something to it! Maybe a bag charm or a scarf. I love the LV bandeau's but I am a student getting started in the real estate world and I don't need to spend the money right now on an authentic LV bandeau. What are your thoughts on an inspired one? Has anyone seen the Stephen Sprouse Leopard authentic bandeau? I am wondering if an inspired one is anything like it. Not that I care if anyone knows I am just a little iffy about putting something cheap and not "real' on my gorgeous bag! LOL
> Please let me know what you think!



Hi, this is only my opinion, but I wouldn't put an "inspired" bandeau on my bag, if you don't want to spend too much cash right now you could get a pom pom, or a charm from a more accessible brand, or even nothing at all!  The DE Speedy is very nice looking on it's own, no need to cheapen the look by adding a fake bandeau to it. Enjoy your pretty bag 

Check out this thread for more ideas: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...andbags-w-charms-bandeaus-scarves-etc.855372/


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Barnali said:


> Is the price of LV bahs in Switzerland much higher than that in Paris or comparable?



No, LV bag prices are not MUCH higher in Switzerland than in France,. With the current exchange rates they are fairly comparable. However, given VAT is higher in France than in Switzerland, if you intend getting a VAT refund, you would get more back on your purchase in France.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

JacqueOCS said:


> Hi! I'm looking at a MC Petite Noe. Being 52, is that bag "to young" for me? I do not own any MC prices and find this one adorable. Also, I read in another thread that MC should only be carried in the Spring/Summer  TIA for your thoughts.



I honestly don't think age comes into it at all. If you love the bag, go for it.Personally I have kept clear of Monogram as it the most copied on the planet and people often seem to assume your bag is a fake. I'm surprised you read somewhere MC is for Spring/Summer. Dark brown is not a colour for these season. The Damier Azur maybe, but not MC.  Good luck deciding, and enjoy whatever you end up buying.


----------



## JacqueOCS

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I honestly don't think age comes into it at all. If you love the bag, go for it.Personally I have kept clear of Monogram as it the most copied on the planet and people often seem to assume your bag is a fake. I'm surprised you read somewhere MC is for Spring/Summer. Dark brown is not a colour for these season. The Damier Azur maybe, but not MC.  Good luck deciding, and enjoy whatever you end up buying.


Thank you SwissMiss! I have decided on the Mono & am watching for one. Also love the Saumur for a cross body. Hoping to add them soon


----------



## Deanna Troi

Hey everyone! I just bought a mini pochette today and I noticed that the chain is different than the one on my four year old pochette. Does anyone know when they changed chain styles? The older mini pochette is on the right and the new one is on the left. I hope it's okay that I'm asking on this thread!


----------



## Arlene619

Deanna Troi said:


> Hey everyone! I just bought a mini pochette today and I noticed that the chain is different than the one on my four year old pochette. Does anyone know when they changed chain styles? The older mini pochette is on the right and the new one is on the left. I hope it's okay that I'm asking on this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3476191


Wow, I noticed a big difference in the thickness of the chain! How old is your first mini pochette? I purchased mine three years ago, I'm curious to see if mine is the thicker or thinner chain. Lol


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Hellooooo!!  Does anyone know if the LV Palermo pm will be back in the market again or did they officially discontinued it?   thanks!


----------



## pinky7129

girlsweetyyy said:


> Hellooooo!!  Does anyone know if the LV Palermo pm will be back in the market again or did they officially discontinued it?   thanks!



Discontinued


----------



## girlsweetyyy

pinky7129 said:


> Discontinued


thanks for your quick reply, will be searching for a preloved style now!


----------



## Deanna Troi

Arlene619 said:


> Wow, I noticed a big difference in the thickness of the chain! How old is your first mini pochette? I purchased mine three years ago, I'm curious to see if mine is the thicker or thinner chain. Lol



My first pochette is 4 years old. The new chain is definitely less substantial. I wish they hadn't switched to the lighter one, but it's still a really useful piece!


----------



## Arlene619

Deanna Troi said:


> My first pochette is 4 years old. The new chain is definitely less substantial. I wish they hadn't switched to the lighter one, but it's still a really useful piece!


I've noticed LV has been cutting corners when I compare older LV items to newer ones. I have a vintage speedy and the canvas feels much more thicker compared to my 3yo speedy, I also noticed the leather straps on my 1yo nf (that cinch the bag) are much thinner than my sister's 4yo nf.  It's crazy, it's so thin I'm sure it would snap if I pulled hard enough. [emoji53]


----------



## Erum7860

I just bought the round coin purse a couple of days ago. It's my first LV slg and first ever monogram item. I always shied away from the canvas because it felt thin and cheap to me but I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of this coin purse...the canvas is thick and lush and the zip is so smooth. It's made in France with a date code of 37th week of 2016 so it literally was just made and shipped! In fact, it took the SA a good while to find it in store because it will still being unpacked when I was in the store. I was at the Dallas Galleria boutique (they are sooo nice there!)...I assumed it would be a Made in USA item (doesn't really matter to me either way), so MIF made the purchase a little sweeter I suppose [emoji4]

View attachment 3479453


----------



## j19

Does anyone know if the toiletry 26 fits in the noe?


----------



## LuxMommy

Hi all! Just wanted to share my excitement, since October is my birthday month, so I will be making some birthday purchases pretty soon... I have been quite good, not buying any LV for a couple of months, so I am thinking at least a Logomania scarf for the winter, perhaps the new mini pochette in Monogram, possibly a wallet and/or a bag...


----------



## jillyfish108

Glazing question for everyone - I bought a preloved sarah that's 2 years old and have been enjoying it. However I notice the side glazing is showing wear (i will post pictures) and wonder if I don't get repaired eventually how will it really effect the wallet? Anyone ever just used your piece as and never had it repaired/regulated? Curious if it just wears off over time then how it holds up. 
I knew going in this was going to be an issue but didn't think it would happen this quickly. I had an emillie wallet (loved that thing) but after 6 months the glazing got baD so had to take for repair. Sadly it was deemed defective. The preloved sarah I've had a only month now. I really don't want to spend more money to get it reglazed especially if it's going to just happen again down the road. And if I just use it and not worry if glazing wears off will the wallet still hold up? Or should I just sell it now and save for a empriente sarah - which I was going to do in the first place (will that wear better?) Or maybe go the long zippy wallet route? - I bought a preloved zippy compact and it doesn't have this ,problem nor will it. Although I'm not a huge fan of the zip unzip process all the time. Ugh! Any advice or your experience with


----------



## cat1967

I wouldn't buy a zippy if I were you if you don't want to bother zipping unzipping, which I completely understand as I am the same.  I have two Emilie wallets, one in mono and one in DA.  I haven't had any glazing issues and I have been using the wallets (six months the mono and six the DA) for about 3 years.  I had another Emilie wallet but after using it for 3 years the card slots had an upward turn, all of them, if you know what I mean.  And I hadn't been using the slots a lot.  So then they exchanged it for me and I also bought the DA.  Same thing happened to both of them.  So I guess that is how it is.  Now about your problem, I would have to see pictures to tell but I think if it is just the glazing coming off, then it won't matter a lot unless there is a possibility for threads from the canvas to be loose.  I wouldn't spend money repairing it though unless you bought it at a low price and you think the glazing matters to you.  These wallets don't wear off easily.  I have seen very old LV wallets (maybe the quality was better then though) which hold up very well.  As for the Empreinte, no way, I wouldn't buy that.  As much as I love emp items, I only have two bags (Speedy and Artsy) I wouldn't want it for a wallet.  The leather is thick but I would worry too much for the corners.


----------



## cat1967

Linds31289 said:


> I need opinions!!! I have a speedy 35 in DE and am wanting to add something to it! Maybe a bag charm or a scarf. I love the LV bandeau's but I am a student getting started in the real estate world and I don't need to spend the money right now on an authentic LV bandeau. What are your thoughts on an inspired one? Has anyone seen the Stephen Sprouse Leopard authentic bandeau? I am wondering if an inspired one is anything like it. Not that I care if anyone knows I am just a little iffy about putting something cheap and not "real' on my gorgeous bag! LOL
> Please let me know what you think!



I wouldn't mind putting something cheap on my bag as long as it wasn't inspired or fake.  I would prefer a beautiful no-name bag charm on it.  That is what I do actually.  I buy some nice key chains when I go abroad, pom poms and I decorate my bags this way.  I have also done this on my Speedy B 25 DE and DA.  And also on my Pochette Metis.  The pom pom you will see in the picture, I got from London from Dune.  They were about GBP 35 but they do have sales on their online store too.  And I do understand that especially being a student you don't want to spend much.  But if you like LV stuff, get the real thing when and if you can.  Otherwise do the option I mentioned.  But that is only my opinion.


----------



## jillyfish108

cat1967 said:


> I wouldn't buy a zippy if I were you if you don't want to bother zipping unzipping, which I completely understand as I am the same.  I have two Emilie wallets, one in mono and one in DA.  I haven't had any glazing issues and I have been using the wallets (six months the mono and six the DA) for about 3 years.  I had another Emilie wallet but after using it for 3 years the card slots had an upward turn, all of them, if you know what I mean.  And I hadn't been using the slots a lot.  So then they exchanged it for me and I also bought the DA.  Same thing happened to both of them.  So I guess that is how it is.  Now about your problem, I would have to see pictures to tell but I think if it is just the glazing coming off, then it won't matter a lot unless there is a possibility for threads from the canvas to be loose.  I wouldn't spend money repairing it though unless you bought it at a low price and you think the glazing matters to you.  These wallets don't wear off easily.  I have seen very old LV wallets (maybe the quality was better then though) which hold up very well.  As for the Empreinte, no way, I wouldn't buy that.  As much as I love emp items, I only have two bags (Speedy and Artsy) I wouldn't want it for a wallet.  The leather is thick but I would worry too much for the corners.



Thank you so much for your response that was so helpful.!!!!! Makes me feel much better ! I was thinking the same thing about the wear and tear on the wallet. Seems like the ones I looked at that were older even though they're a bit worn they still hold up their shape so that's why I was on the fence about getting the glazing fixed. Thank you for responding about the empreinte wallet as well. I almost decided to get one when my hubby took me to Louis Vuitton to pick out a gift for our anniversary. I ended up getting a purse instead since I figured hey he's going to pay for something might as well go for the big purse. [emoji847]


----------



## jillyfish108

Oops forgot to add the pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	




After looking at them again I don't think it's to bad


----------



## cat1967

jillyfish108 said:


> Thank you so much for your response that was so helpful.!!!!! Makes me feel much better ! I was thinking the same thing about the wear and tear on the wallet. Seems like the ones I looked at that were older even though they're a bit worn they still hold up their shape so that's why I was on the fence about getting the glazing fixed. Thank you for responding about the empreinte wallet as well. I almost decided to get one when my hubby took me to Louis Vuitton to pick out a gift for our anniversary. I ended up getting a purse instead since I figured hey he's going to pay for something might as well go for the big purse. [emoji847]



Oh you did so great buying a purse instead of a wallet.  How clever.  I would have done the same IF my other half offered (which he wouldn't) lol.  I am so glad to help when I can.


----------



## cat1967

jillyfish108 said:


> Oops forgot to add the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482307
> View attachment 3482308
> 
> After looking at them again I don't think it's to bad



Not it is not bad at all!  I actually think it is quite normal.  You know the glazing kind of melts a bit some times and touching other stuff in the bag you get these imprints on it.  It is a terrible issue for the NF ikat, you should find the thread here mentioning it and all the dissatisfied ladies (including myself).  Your wallet is just fine and I wouldn't do anything to it because it is going to get the same thing anyway in given time.


----------



## jillyfish108

cat1967 said:


> Oh you did so great buying a purse instead of a wallet.  How clever.  I would have done the same IF my other half offered (which he wouldn't) lol.  I am so glad to help when I can.



Ha ha I know he was kind to do it but said that's it!! (Till next time though right!!) [emoji6]


----------



## jillyfish108

cat1967 said:


> Not it is not bad at all!  I actually think it is quite normal.  You know the glazing kind of melts a bit some times and touching other stuff in the bag you get these imprints on it.  It is a terrible issue for the NF ikat, you should find the thread here mentioning it and all the dissatisfied ladies (including myself).  Your wallet is just fine and I wouldn't do anything to it because it is going to get the same thing anyway in given time.



Thank you!! Made me sigh relief for sure!!!! I figured go with canvas it seems to be so durable and getting in and out of my purses I don't think it's rubbing against things will wear as bad as the other materials!


----------



## cat1967

jillyfish108 said:


> Thank you!! Made me sigh relief for sure!!!! I figured go with canvas it seems to be so durable and getting in and out of my purses I don't think it's rubbing against things will wear as bad as the other materials!




Definitely not!  I have used my wallets for so many years.  And no wear on the corners whatsoever.


----------



## Aoifs

LV are collaborating with some of the cast of Stranger Things on a 'project'. Exciting. Loved Stranger Things.

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sonmi999

Aoifs said:


> LV are collaborating with some of the cast of Stranger Things on a 'project'. Exciting. Loved Stranger Things.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


OMG really? I loved Stranger Things!!


----------



## Aoifs

Sonmi999 said:


> OMG really? I loved Stranger Things!!


The LV Creative Director shared a photo of himself with the cast on Insta and teased an exciting project [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sonmi999

Aoifs said:


> The LV Creative Director shared a photo of himself with the cast on Insta and teased an exciting project [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


OOOOOOMGGGG I just saw it!!! I'm dying to see what's coming! ❤️


----------



## vanluna

Hi everyone!! I was hoping any Neverfull owners can give me some advice. I posted this in the Neverfull clubhouse but no responses received so far  
I wanted to ask you if you have noticed this happening to your Mono Neverfulls? I know is normal wear and tear since I have used this bag non stop since I got her in February but is there anything I can do so it doesn't look whiteish/dry? Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

cat1967 said:


> Not it is not bad at all!  I actually think it is quite normal.  You know the glazing kind of melts a bit some times and touching other stuff in the bag you get these imprints on it.  It is a terrible issue for the NF ikat, you should find the thread here mentioning it and all the dissatisfied ladies (including myself).  Your wallet is just fine and I wouldn't do anything to it because it is going to get the same thing anyway in given time.


would you - or anyone else - mind sharing more info. on glazing. like... why does it 'melt?' that seems so bizarre. i have a glazed bag and have seen this chipping/melting along the edges and wonder... why? and how? i was told, in the store, that a bag can only be re-glazed about twice before you start ruining the integrity of the bag. why do they even sell glazed items if they are prone to melting/chipping/peeling. i don't get it?


----------



## j19

I went to LV today hoping to get the toiletry 26 - when I went in and said what I was interested in, the SA was very confused and didn't know what the toiletry 26 was for some reason and I had to show her the product page on my phone. unfortunately it was out of stock at the store but they had one there being reserved. Today's the last day for that person's reservation so if they don't pick it up I'll be able to get it, and if they do pick it up I guess they'll order one for me.

I was also interested in the perfume and asked if they had any sample sizes - I know you get two perfume samples with a perfume purchase online but I wasn't sure what the stores policy was & if it was the same as online, so I was trying to ask about it but the SA was adamant that there were no perfume samples available at all?? Another customer standing near me purchased a  bottle of perfume and I saw she had the samples.Maybe the SA thought  I was asking for a free sample, which I wasn't - I was trying to ask if samples were available with a purchase like online. The SA I had dealt with before at this location was there and he was great - but this time he was busy so I guess I should've waited for him instead It wasn't a horrible experience or anything but I'm not sure why this SA was so confused


----------



## cat1967

ccbaggirl89 said:


> would you - or anyone else - mind sharing more info. on glazing. like... why does it 'melt?' that seems so bizarre. i have a glazed bag and have seen this chipping/melting along the edges and wonder... why? and how? i was told, in the store, that a bag can only be re-glazed about twice before you start ruining the integrity of the bag. why do they even sell glazed items if they are prone to melting/chipping/peeling. i don't get it?


That is a very wise question.  I think there is something wrong with LV glazing.  I have so many Balenciaga bags and even after great use and bending of the glazing, nothing has happened to it.  It is like day one.  But LV?  No, there is always something wrong with the glazing and the worst are ikat items and some Empreinte ones.


----------



## cat1967

j19 said:


> I went to LV today hoping to get the toiletry 26 - when I went in and said what I was interested in, the SA was very confused and didn't know what the toiletry 26 was for some reason and I had to show her the product page on my phone. unfortunately it was out of stock at the store but they had one there being reserved. Today's the last day for that person's reservation so if they don't pick it up I'll be able to get it, and if they do pick it up I guess they'll order one for me.
> 
> I was also interested in the perfume and asked if they had any sample sizes - I know you get two perfume samples with a perfume purchase online but I wasn't sure what the stores policy was & if it was the same as online, so I was trying to ask about it but the SA was adamant that there were no perfume samples available at all?? Another customer standing near me purchased a  bottle of perfume and I saw she had the samples.Maybe the SA thought  I was asking for a free sample, which I wasn't - I was trying to ask if samples were available with a purchase like online. The SA I had dealt with before at this location was there and he was great - but this time he was busy so I guess I should've waited for him instead It wasn't a horrible experience or anything but I'm not sure why this SA was so confused


Could it be that she was new?  Not to know the toiletry 26 is very strange.  And about the samples, well would it hurt to tell you that they only give them after purchase?  Which I find ridiculous I mean how big are these samples that they cannot be given for free.  At least one if a customer asks.  LV has been a disappointment to me lately here in Greece.  I also had an SA friend but cannot find him most of the times.  However I call him and he checks the stuff I want, examines them and reserves them for me.  Otherwise I haven't been so happy with other SAs.


----------



## j19

cat1967 said:


> Could it be that she was new?  Not to know the toiletry 26 is very strange.  And about the samples, well would it hurt to tell you that they only give them after purchase?  Which I find ridiculous I mean how big are these samples that they cannot be given for free.  At least one if a customer asks.  LV has been a disappointment to me lately here in Greece.  I also had an SA friend but cannot find him most of the times.  However I call him and he checks the stuff I want, examines them and reserves them for me.  Otherwise I haven't been so happy with other SAs.


Yeah maybe she was new - something I noticed was on her business card she gave me it said "tailor" whereas another SA I dealt with before had "client advisor" on their card, so maybe this person usually doesn't deal with the products like a regular SA? I agree about the perfume, I was trying to ask if they were given with a purchase like online and I wasn't asking for free samples but I guess she thought I was and wanted to avoid that all together? I'm not sure about that and she said she had to go ask her manager, and then came back and said samples are given with a purchase (not sure if she meant a perfume purchase or purchase of anything).

It is great to have an SA that you know well, each time I've gone in the store I've dealt with a different SA because previous ones aren't there for whatever reason. Did you have a similar experience at LV lately?


----------



## cat1967

j19 said:


> Yeah maybe she was new - something I noticed was on her business card she gave me it said "tailor" whereas another SA I dealt with before had "client advisor" on their card, so maybe this person usually doesn't deal with the products like a regular SA? I agree about the perfume, I was trying to ask if they were given with a purchase like online and I wasn't asking for free samples but I guess she thought I was and wanted to avoid that all together? I'm not sure about that and she said she had to go ask her manager, and then came back and said samples are given with a purchase (not sure if she meant a perfume purchase or purchase of anything).
> 
> It is great to have an SA that you know well, each time I've gone in the store I've dealt with a different SA because previous ones aren't there for whatever reason. Did you have a similar experience at LV lately?


Well, we used to have a LV store 10 minutes' drive from my house about three years ago.  There I made all my purchases and met this SA who was always very helpful.  Then that store closed down and they kept the one in the center of Athens which is around 50 min by car but there is no parking space whatsoever so I have my husband wait for me in the car while I look around LV, which means I didn't visit that often.  So whatever I wanted I called, he reserved it for me and I went to buy it.  However, every time I went another SA, different every time, served me.  They have tried to keep all the SAs from the old store so I guess they all work part-time there.  The last time I went to get my Pochette Metis, there was no doorman which seemed very strange, as there has always been someone special for that, and there were three SAs trying to help out everyone but I had to wait for half an hour to be served, although the bag was reserved for me.  All customers were annoyed because they were all waiting and waiting, but the poor SAs couldn't do anything better as they were already serving other customers.  That was not a good experience I had there.  Plus, I took the bag, I examined it briefly as I felt sorry for those other customers waiting for me to examine the bag.  That I didn't like either, because it has happened more than once to me, to take the bag home when I am in a hurry and to find defects at home, so that means taking the bag back and exchanging it which is not always possible as they don't have many pieces of the same item.  You see because of the financial situation of Greece, I think they have cut down on employees and merchandise and that causes problems.  So the last piece was the PM and I don't think I am going to get anything else from there.  I have talked to my SA but never seen him for three years as when it is convenient for me to go he is not there and vice versa.


----------



## j19

cat1967 said:


> Well, we used to have a LV store 10 minutes' drive from my house about three years ago.  There I made all my purchases and met this SA who was always very helpful.  Then that store closed down and they kept the one in the center of Athens which is around 50 min by car but there is no parking space whatsoever so I have my husband wait for me in the car while I look around LV, which means I didn't visit that often.  So whatever I wanted I called, he reserved it for me and I went to buy it.  However, every time I went another SA, different every time, served me.  They have tried to keep all the SAs from the old store so I guess they all work part-time there.  The last time I went to get my Pochette Metis, there was no doorman which seemed very strange, as there has always been someone special for that, and there were three SAs trying to help out everyone but I had to wait for half an hour to be served, although the bag was reserved for me.  All customers were annoyed because they were all waiting and waiting, but the poor SAs couldn't do anything better as they were already serving other customers.  That was not a good experience I had there.  Plus, I took the bag, I examined it briefly as I felt sorry for those other customers waiting for me to examine the bag.  That I didn't like either, because it has happened more than once to me, to take the bag home when I am in a hurry and to find defects at home, so that means taking the bag back and exchanging it which is not always possible as they don't have many pieces of the same item.  You see because of the financial situation of Greece, I think they have cut down on employees and merchandise and that causes problems.  So the last piece was the PM and I don't think I am going to get anything else from there.  I have talked to my SA but never seen him for three years as when it is convenient for me to go he is not there and vice versa.


I am sorry to hear you haven't had good experiences at LV lately. They really need to have lots of employees working to make sure people don't wait so long, but like you said it's probably difficult because of financial situations, but bad service will just make it worse because people won't shop there anymore. Maybe it would be possible to arrange an appointment before hand with your SA? I've never done that before but next time I'm in LV to buy my first bag later i think I will to ensure it's a good experience. Is it possible to order online from LV in Greece?(I'm not sure if they have a website for Greece) or maybe switch over to  a different designer brand if possible? It's a shame that subpar service like this happens because it really affects the "luxury" experience


----------



## cat1967

j19 said:


> I am sorry to hear you haven't had good experiences at LV lately. They really need to have lots of employees working to make sure people don't wait so long, but like you said it's probably difficult because of financial situations, but bad service will just make it worse because people won't shop there anymore. Maybe it would be possible to arrange an appointment before hand with your SA? I've never done that before but next time I'm in LV to buy my first bag later i think I will to ensure it's a good experience. Is it possible to order online from LV in Greece?(I'm not sure if they have a website for Greece) or maybe switch over to  a different designer brand if possible? It's a shame that subpar service like this happens because it really affects the "luxury" experience


I guess it would be possible to arrange an appointment with my SA but then again if another customer came first, they would be served first.  Here in Greece we cannot order online from LV or Balenciaga and any other designer.  Most of my Balenciaga bags though I have ordered from France and they do that for you if you give them your card details so that is how it works.  After LV I bought a Chanel but preloved and recently another Balenciaga.  I think I am through with LV anyway.  I have so many I wouldn't need another model.  I have the ones I like and wallets and pochettes as well so I am good.


----------



## dcguccigirl

Hi....I'm in search of an Artsy GM, is $1500 too much for a gently used with receipts?  I've been seeing some with much more patina for anywhere between   $1500-$1900.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone know if the UK boutiques will take payment by the phone?


----------



## holder310

Hi, I don't know if this is the correct place to post this, but it seems the most active.  In one hour someone will be the new owner of this franken bag.  Will you guys and gals help report?  I reported yesterday, but EBAY hasn't taken it down yet.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHNTIC-Lo...985945?hash=item46570a0819:g:GBQAAOSwNRdX8Y48


----------



## Zoezampalunga

holder310 said:


> Hi, I don't know if this is the correct place to post this, but it seems the most active.  In one hour someone will be the new owner of this franken bag.  Will you guys and gals help report?  I reported yesterday, but EBAY hasn't taken it down yet.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHNTIC-Lo...985945?hash=item46570a0819:g:GBQAAOSwNRdX8Y48



It' a SHAME!!!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Just wanted to share!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Squirrel75 said:


> View attachment 3497778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share!


Absolutely adorable!  Your cat has good taste.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely adorable!  Your cat has good taste.


Aw, thanks


----------



## Yuki85

Squirrel75 said:


> View attachment 3497778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share!



I didn't know that Lv sells [emoji192]! [emoji79][emoji79][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Yuki85 said:


> I didn't know that Lv sells [emoji192]! [emoji79][emoji79][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


Ha! Nah, i found this one as a stray a few blocks from my apartment. But he has expensive taste


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Yuki85 said:


> I didn't know that Lv sells [emoji192]! [emoji79][emoji79][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


OMG lmfao. That is way too funny


----------



## Aoifs

Really excited to get my Speedy B 30 back from the store. Left it in for hotstamping. So impatient! [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mulberrygal

Aoifs said:


> Really excited to get my Speedy B 30 back from the store. Left it in for hotstamping. So impatient! [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


How long do you have to leave it with them?


----------



## Aoifs

Mulberrygal said:


> How long do you have to leave it with them?


A week. I get to collect it tomorrow..excited!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fabuleux

Squirrel75 said:


> View attachment 3497778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share!


PurrFECTION.


----------



## anumus

Does anyone have experiences on how long it takes for LV to deliver in Europe if the item ordered is not in stock?  I ordered Epi Alma PM and a shoulder strap in the same color 15th October. SA promised to give me a call when they arrive, but she said the strap was not in stock. I told her that I am ok if they deliver the items separately as I would love to get the bag for my birthday coming this week.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sorry wrong thread.


----------



## kkfiregirl

dcguccigirl said:


> Hi....I'm in search of an Artsy GM, is $1500 too much for a gently used with receipts?  I've been seeing some with much more patina for anywhere between   $1500-$1900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488820
> View attachment 3488821



Seems like a good price. Is it authentic?


----------



## kkfiregirl

vanluna said:


> Hi everyone!! I was hoping any Neverfull owners can give me some advice. I posted this in the Neverfull clubhouse but no responses received so far
> I wanted to ask you if you have noticed this happening to your Mono Neverfulls? I know is normal wear and tear since I have used this bag non stop since I got her in February but is there anything I can do so it doesn't look whiteish/dry? Thanks in advance !!!



You can swipe your finger on your forehead & then rub the white marks. Or you can use a clean white sock to buff it.


----------



## dcguccigirl

kkfiregirl said:


> Seems like a good price. Is it authentic?



Yes, I had it authenticated by ****************** and it came back favorable. Then I compared it to my friends and everything was identical down to the seams in the hardware.


----------



## kkfiregirl

dcguccigirl said:


> Yes, I had it authenticated by ****************** and it came back favorable. Then I compared it to my friends and everything was identical down to the seams in the hardware.



Okay - I think the price is good. Or you can get a new delightful for about the same price.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

fabuleux said:


> PurrFECTION.


Ha! Many thanks from both of us


----------



## Aoifs

Got my Speedy back! Love how it turned out. Returned to me in one of the new carrier bags. [emoji4]

















Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bananajam123

Squirrel75 said:


> View attachment 3497778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share!


I think LV have sold out of these. I might have to ring customer services to find me one


----------



## Pinksweater

I know this is super random buuuuut I want a Monogram Speedy 30 so bad.


----------



## vanluna

kkfiregirl said:


> You can swipe your finger on your forehead & then rub the white marks. Or you can use a clean white sock to buff it.


Thanks!! I will try that


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Pinksweater said:


> I know this is super random buuuuut I want a Monogram Speedy 30 so bad.


Hi. I'm not sure if you like PreLoVed but if you do; try looking on Yoogis Closet or eBay and see if you can get it authenticated here. 
I have 2 I bought at Yoogis Closet; and  3 on eBay. (All were authenticated).


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Bananajam123 said:


> I think LV have sold out of these. I might have to ring customer services to find me one


Ha! Looks like you already have at least one. He or she is adorable!


----------



## Pinksweater

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I'm not sure if you like PreLoVed but if you do; try looking on Yoogis Closet or eBay and see if you can get it authenticated here.
> I have 2 I bought at Yoogis Closet; and  3 on eBay. (All were authenticated).


Thanks but I don't think I'm ready to go the pre loved route. I think I will just use a portion of my bonus at the end of the year to purchase one. Until then I will just keep stalking the forum, lol.


----------



## litchi

Pinksweater said:


> I know this is super random buuuuut I want a Monogram Speedy 30 so bad.


It'll be worth the wait.   Good luck with getting your Speedy soon!


----------



## Sarsi

vanluna said:


> Hi everyone!! I was hoping any Neverfull owners can give me some advice. I posted this in the Neverfull clubhouse but no responses received so far
> I wanted to ask you if you have noticed this happening to your Mono Neverfulls? I know is normal wear and tear since I have used this bag non stop since I got her in February but is there anything I can do so it doesn't look whiteish/dry? Thanks in advance !!!



You could apply apple leather conditioner : )


----------



## vanluna

Sarsi said:


> You could apply apple leather conditioner : )


Thanks for your response Sarsi. Do you have any conditioner recommendations? I tried buffing the area but a white clean sock and it looked better for a moment but later the scuff showed again. TIA


----------



## Dilostyle

So .... here's my delimma .... neverful mm or backpack ?????? Help!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dilostyle said:


> So .... here's my delimma .... neverful mm or backpack ?????? Help!!!


I would love a neverful but if you use backpacks a lot and it fills your need more, I would go for it. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Dilostyle

Johnpauliegal said:


> I would love a neverful but if you use backpacks a lot and it fills your need more, I would go for it. Good luck in your decision.


Thanks for your answer. I will be using it for travel


----------



## Chantal vdP

Does anybody know how to treat my (leather) LV bag and where /how to keep it safe from dust and dirt? Thanks!


----------



## Rolo125

Hello all!

I have just procured my very first Louis Vuitton. It is a Tivoli GM. It was preloved but in almost mint condition. I am fearful of messing up the Vachetta leather with freshly lotioned hands,  moisture from a water bottle, rain, or goodness anything... The leather is currently tanned a little, it looks a very pretty color to me and I don't want it to get real dark and dirty looking.  What, in you guys' opinions, would be the best way to care for my bag with all this in mind?

Also, I work at a place where sometimes you will need to have your bag put away, espically if it is a high value one. The Tivoli GM is large bag and I don't have anywhere other than a filing cabinet drawer to put it in. The metal in there has places where it could snag the bag and tear it. Do you think it would be fine to line that drawer in some white fleece? I found some at hobby lobby for under $2. 


Thanks in advance for any input!!!


----------



## Mrs_A75

Arghhh..I am waiting on the creases on my Speedy 35 to go away. I am stuffing it with t-shirts nightly. I hope that works.


----------



## Divergent

Hello everyone. I would just like to ask something about Louis Vuitton Saint Cloud. There is one bag that I really like to buy and it's pre-loved. It looks nice ofcourse with minimal flaws but overall, it still looks nice. The only problem is that, the hardware on the front doesn't have an engraved Louis Vuitton. The pawnshop stated that it is because the bag is vintage already. I don't know if Louis Vuitton changed the hw or what. Please, I need your opinion. Btw, I am Japan based.  Thank you so much in advance.  Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## dcguccigirl

kkfiregirl said:


> Okay - I think the price is good. Or you can get a new delightful for about the same price.



Not to sure about new but maybe pre-loved, try Tradesy.


----------



## kkfiregirl

dcguccigirl said:


> Not to sure about new but maybe pre-loved, try Tradesy.



How much is a new delightful?


----------



## prepster

Rolo125 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I have just procured my very first Louis Vuitton. It is a Tivoli GM. It was preloved but in almost mint condition. I am fearful of messing up the Vachetta leather with freshly lotioned hands,  moisture from a water bottle, rain, or goodness anything... The leather is currently tanned a little, it looks a very pretty color to me and I don't want it to get real dark and dirty looking.  What, in you guys' opinions, would be the best way to care for my bag with all this in mind?
> 
> Also, I work at a place where sometimes you will need to have your bag put away, espically if it is a high value one. The Tivoli GM is large bag and I don't have anywhere other than a filing cabinet drawer to put it in. The metal in there has places where it could snag the bag and tear it. Do you think it would be fine to line that drawer in some white fleece? I found some at hobby lobby for under $2.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!!!



Vachetra is natural untreated leather and there is no way to keep it pale if you use the bag.  Even if you don't use the bag, the leather will darken over time.  That is the nature of this leather, and in my opinion, what makes it beautiful.  It will patina with age and use.  You can use a leather protection cream to help it patina evenly and help prevent water spots, but the handles will still absorb oils from your skin unless you wear clean gloves every time you carry it.  Enjoy your bag and use it with happiness.


----------



## fyn72

Mrs_A75 said:


> Arghhh..I am waiting on the creases on my Speedy 35 to go away. I am stuffing it with t-shirts nightly. I hope that works.



It speeds the process if you stuff it and sit in the warm sun (not hot like middle of the day) just cover the handles if it's the vachetta Leather. Just around 10 -20 mins each time. HTH


----------



## fyn72

Divergent said:


> Hello everyone. I would just like to ask something about Louis Vuitton Saint Cloud. There is one bag that I really like to buy and it's pre-loved. It looks nice ofcourse with minimal flaws but overall, it still looks nice. The only problem is that, the hardware on the front doesn't have an engraved Louis Vuitton. The pawnshop stated that it is because the bag is vintage already. I don't know if Louis Vuitton changed the hw or what. Please, I need your opinion. Btw, I am Japan based.  Thank you so much in advance.  Have a wonderful day everyone.



I find that vintage pieces don't have engraving on much of the hardware. The st Cloud doesn't have engraving on the hardware. Japan have very strict laws on fake counterfeit bags so you should find it's ok.


----------



## Mrs_A75

fyn72 said:


> It speeds the process if you stuff it and sit in the warm sun (not hot like middle of the day) just cover the handles if it's the vachetta Leather. Just around 10 -20 mins each time. HTH


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rolo125

prepster said:


> Vachetra is natural untreated leather and there is no way to keep it pale if you use the bag.  Even if you don't use the bag, the leather will darken over time.  That is the nature of this leather, and in my opinion, what makes it beautiful.  It will patina with age and use.  You can use a leather protection cream to help it patina evenly and help prevent water spots, but the handles will still absorb oils from your skin unless you wear clean gloves every time you carry it.  Enjoy your bag and use it with happiness.




I realize it is going to darken, but I guess what I meant is.. I have seen some that are almost black. Is that lack of care, and if so what do I need to do to make sure mine stays even and golden brown instead of turning almost black in some areas. Thanks


----------



## Fifitrix

Can someone please tell me if an Epi Noir Alma BB should have the square 'made in' tag on the inside? I just realised my bag doesn't have it. Example picture attached. 

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Acctt

Hello LV lovers!

So I bought the palm springs mini backpack in March and completely loved it until two months later I started seeing some loose threads on the black leather parts, and a month later the corners started wearing off. (Has this also happened to someone else?)

Then, by wearing the bag once a week (which is not a lot) it started to lose its shape and I never stuffed this bag [emoji43]

So I sent it to France to see if they would repair it and my SA just called me giving me two options:

1. Keep it and they won't repair it
2. Give me a credit note (and I can get the same bag again or a different one, I was thinking of a speedy b or neverfull in damier ebene since I want to have a "weather proof" bag that is more casual since I already have a red alma bb and a classic flap chanel) 

What would you do?

Thanks dolls ❣️


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Acctt said:


> Hello LV lovers!
> 
> So I bought the palm springs mini backpack in March and completely loved it until two months later I started seeing some loose threads on the black leather parts, and a month later the corners started wearing off. (Has this also happened to someone else?)
> 
> Then, by wearing the bag once a week (which is not a lot) it started to lose its shape and I never stuffed this bag [emoji43]
> 
> So I sent it to France to see if they would repair it and my SA just called me giving me two options:
> 
> 1. Keep it and they won't repair it
> 2. Give me a credit note (and I can get the same bag again or a different one, I was thinking of a speedy b or neverfull in damier ebene since I want to have a "weather proof" bag that is more casual since I already have a red alma bb and a classic flap chanel)
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> Thanks dolls ❣️


Sounds like you'd be more comfortable taking the credit note. Good luck!


----------



## Firebird!

Squirrel75 said:


> Sounds like you'd be more comfortable taking the credit note. Good luck!


Agree, take the credit note as it seems your bag will get worse.


----------



## Acctt

Squirrel75 said:


> Sounds like you'd be more comfortable taking the credit note. Good luck!



Thanks j will do that!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Fifitrix said:


> Can someone please tell me if an Epi Noir Alma BB should have the square 'made in' tag on the inside? I just realised my bag doesn't have it. Example picture attached.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.



On my Alma the "Made in" is printed ouside the bag on one side near the bottom.


----------



## Fifitrix

Zoezampalunga said:


> On my Alma the "Made in" is printed ouside the bag on one side near the bottom.



I believe they all have that but also a square leather patch in some of the bags. I'm in Edinburgh in 10 days. I'll pop in to LV to have a look. Thanks for you help.


----------



## prepster

Rolo125 said:


> I realize it is going to darken, but I guess what I meant is.. I have seen some that are almost black. Is that lack of care, and if so what do I need to do to make sure mine stays even and golden brown instead of turning almost black in some areas. Thanks



A few possibilities...Make sure your hands are clean when you carry it so you don't grind dirt into the leather, wipe it with alcohol free baby wipes (like Pampers wipes for sensitive babies) after wearing each time, keep a leather protectant on all leather parts, consider wrappying the handles with a Twilly.  You bought a great, easy, durable bag.  Mostly just enjoy it and don't worry as it ages.


----------



## Aleeykat

I just noticed a ball of glue on my Totally strap [emoji37] has anyone else seen this before?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Aleeykat said:


> I just noticed a ball of glue on my Totally strap [emoji37] has anyone else seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517658


Yikes, I haven't seen that before! Did you buying at LV?


----------



## summergirl1

Fifitrix said:


> Can someone please tell me if an Epi Noir Alma BB should have the square 'made in' tag on the inside? I just realised my bag doesn't have it. Example picture attached.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.



Epi is on the side at the bottom on the smooth leather. Vernis is like your picture.


----------



## summergirl1

Fifitrix said:


> Can someone please tell me if an Epi Noir Alma BB should have the square 'made in' tag on the inside? I just realised my bag doesn't have it. Example picture attached.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Queeneve

Hihi... I hope someone could help me on this. I am dying to get my hands on the LV Pochette Metis and I have a friend travelling to Barcelona next week. Is there anyone who has any idea if this is available in any of the stores at this point of time? Appreciate your help here! Thanksss!


----------



## Acctt

Queeneve said:


> Hihi... I hope someone could help me on this. I am dying to get my hands on the LV Pochette Metis and I have a friend travelling to Barcelona next week. Is there anyone who has any idea if this is available in any of the stores at this point of time? Appreciate your help here! Thanksss!



I went to the barcelona store tosay and they has one!


----------



## Queeneve

Acctt said:


> I went to the barcelona store tosay and they has one!



Oh dear!! Which store has it? My friend is travelling there only next week. It may be gone by then!! [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

This might sound as a silly question but I recently purchased the DE Croisette and notice that the leather is diff from their usual leather used in DE bags. I think I like it better so I was wondering will all future DE bags have this type of leather now?


----------



## SalManilla

MOVED TO THE CORRECT SECTION!         A quick question.  I have a LV purse that I would love to know the model name of.  I would like to get another,...but because I do not know the model name. I know it is a Speedy of some sort,..but I have never seen another this small I am clueless as to WHAT to call it. It is 9 inches long and 5 1/2 inches high. Any ideas? Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3518843


----------



## Aoifs

SalManilla said:


> MOVED TO THE CORRECT SECTION!         A quick question.  I have a LV purse that I would love to know the model name of.  I would like to get another,...but because I do not know the model name. I know it is a Speedy of some sort,..but I have never seen another this small I am clueless as to WHAT to call it. It is 9 inches long and 5 1/2 inches high. Any ideas? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518843


Im afraid link to image doesnt work!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SalManilla

SalManilla said:


> MOVED TO THE CORRECT SECTION!         A quick question.  I have a LV purse that I would love to know the model name of.  I would like to get another,...but because I do not know the model name. I know it is a Speedy of some sort,..but I have never seen another this small I am clueless as to WHAT to call it. It is 9 inches long and 5 1/2 inches high. Any ideas? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518843


----------



## KKE1999

I think I am too new to start threads. Is that true?  Anyway, bought an Antheia hobo. Does anyone have experience with that leather and wear?  I want an everyday bag that's not canvas. My Totally PM is durable. I don't carry my Speedy B empriente often and am not sure why I thought the Antheia could be an everyday bag??? Now I think it can't. It's way more delicate than the empriente. 

Thoughts??  How do these wear? Does the embroidery wear out?


----------



## Aoifs

SalManilla said:


> View attachment 3519515


Its so cute! Is it a Nano Speedy perhaps? Although it has no long strap...

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Fifitrix

summergirl1 said:


> Epi is on the side at the bottom on the smooth leather. Vernis is like your picture.



Ah, thank you. I thought they all had the made in stamp on the outside. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Aleeykat

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yikes, I haven't seen that before! Did you buying at LV?



Yes, I've had it for a while now. I took it in yesterday and they will repair it for free, but it can take up to 8 weeks before I get it back [emoji30]


----------



## Hey it's Mahsa

Hi guys I'm new! Got a couple new LV bags (pochette metis, Montaigne gm) as gifts 

I was curious on opinions - should I keep the Montaigne mm or get the following victoire? I'm just concerned the Montaigne is easy for people to reach in and grab things, no? Ahhh I'm torn!


----------



## March786

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone know if the UK boutiques will take payment by the phone?



If you have an account and purchase history then sometimes they will, otherwise they will ask for a bank transfer 
[emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hey it's Mahsa said:


> View attachment 3520128
> View attachment 3520130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I'm new! Got a couple new LV bags (pochette metis, Montaigne gm) as gifts
> 
> I was curious on opinions - should I keep the Montaigne mm or get the following victoire? I'm just concerned the Montaigne is easy for people to reach in and grab things, no? Ahhh I'm torn!


Oh my!  What beautiful bags!! Better yet, what awesome gifts!  You are definitely loved. 
If I had those bags, I would definitely keep them both.


----------



## Acctt

Hi ladies! I want to get a Pochette Metis, but last weekend I saw one in a boutique Made in Italy and the canvas was very flexible (and it deformed easily), plus the interior lining had extra fabric so it looked weird. Therefore I wanted to ask you if Made in France PM are better than MII?

Thanks in advance dolls[emoji8]


----------



## lilmore

I'm looking for opinions.   Do you think these 3 bags are too similar to keep all three?  I bought the speedy b 30 beginning of the year, Retiro Noir in the summer, and Mews preloved a few weeks ago.   Would you let one go?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

lilmore said:


> I'm looking for opinions.   Do you think these 3 bags are too similar to keep all three?  I bought the speedy b 30 beginning of the year, Retiro Noir in the summer, and Mews preloved a few weeks ago.   Would you let one go?



Not if I didn't have to. The Speedy and Retiro are both mono but very different to me because the Retiro has colored leather and is more carefree. The leather differences make those 2 bags quite different to me. The Mews is DE, so that's completely different.

I do see what you mean, though. When you sit all 3 beside each other like that a non-LV lover/addict would say they are too similar. I don't think so at all though. They have 3 different purposes and attractions for me. [emoji4]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I


lilmore said:


> I'm looking for opinions.   Do you think these 3 bags are too similar to keep all three?  I bought the speedy b 30 beginning of the year, Retiro Noir in the summer, and Mews preloved a few weeks ago.   Would you let one go?


 If you really had to I would let go of the retiro bc if you wanted a more carefree bag you can use the mews in de


----------



## lilmore

Thank you both pinkintheblue and tua!    No, I don't have to let any go, but my bf thought they looked the same, so I was debating if to keep all 3 or let one go....I'll just enjoy them and ignore him.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

lilmore said:


> I'm looking for opinions.   Do you think these 3 bags are too similar to keep all three?  I bought the speedy b 30 beginning of the year, Retiro Noir in the summer, and Mews preloved a few weeks ago.   Would you let one go?


The elusive Mews! You were lucky to find one. I hope you never say goodbye to that!


----------



## hawnhoney33

Squirrel75 said:


> The elusive Mews! You were lucky to find one. I hope you never say goodbye to that!


 
I agree! I love that one!


----------



## hawnhoney33

Hi ladies and gents - As far as LV goes... Do you think it's better to buy the vintage if you love the style... Seeing as how the hardware is much better on those? Take the classic speedy, for instance. Would you buy new or vintage? And does anyone know when they changed their hardware from solid brass?

I only very recently came to be an LV lover... It was after seeing the Pochette Metis and then more searches introduced me to the Monceau, which became my very first Louis Vuitton.


----------



## Mrs_A75

hawnhoney33 said:


> Hi ladies and gents - As far as LV goes... Do you think it's better to buy the vintage if you love the style... Seeing as how the hardware is much better on those? Take the classic speedy, for instance. Would you buy new or vintage? And does anyone know when they changed their hardware from solid brass?
> 
> I only very recently came to be an LV lover... It was after seeing the Pochette Metis and then more searches introduced me to the Monceau, which became my very first Louis Vuitton.


Vintage for sure for the Speedy. I love the honey colored patina on the vintage bags, especially Speedys. 
Some bags, the pale handles/straps just don't seem right on...lol!


----------



## hawnhoney33

Mrs_A75 said:


> Vintage for sure for the Speedy. I love the honey colored patina on the vintage bags, especially Speedys.
> Some bags, the pale handles/straps just don't seem right on...lol!


I feel the same way about the patina. What are your thoughts on dyed LV leather? I've seen it in pictures and there seems to be a fine line between custom and tacky.


----------



## Mrs_A75

hawnhoney33 said:


> I feel the same way about the patina. What are your thoughts on dyed LV leather? I've seen it in pictures and there seems to be a fine line between custom and tacky.


To each his own, but I personally don't care for it.  You are right about that fine line!


----------



## Sarsi

vanluna said:


> Thanks for your response Sarsi. Do you have any conditioner recommendations? I tried buffing the area but a white clean sock and it looked better for a moment but later the scuff showed again. TIA


*Apple Brand Leather Care Kit Cleaner & Conditioner*


----------



## sandiego

Divergent said:


> Hello everyone. I would just like to ask something about Louis Vuitton Saint Cloud. There is one bag that I really like to buy and it's pre-loved. It looks nice ofcourse with minimal flaws but overall, it still looks nice. The only problem is that, the hardware on the front doesn't have an engraved Louis Vuitton. The pawnshop stated that it is because the bag is vintage already. I don't know if Louis Vuitton changed the hw or what. Please, I need your opinion. Btw, I am Japan based.  Thank you so much in advance.  Have a wonderful day everyone.



I have a 1987 Epi St Cloud GM and it has "LOUIS VUITTON" on the hardware on the flap.


----------



## dreamerbeliever

Hi everyone, hope yous are having a fabulous day! I am wanting to purchase a LV shawl from Vestiaire Collective. I tried to look up the tags for the shawls and scarves and every tag seems different to the one posted on VC. Just wondering if the tag on the shawl should have the code for the LV product i.e. M71376? Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

I am SOOOO happy Louis Vuitton doesn't have sales anymore. Don't get me wrong, I love a good discount! But when you take a look at other forums, you realize how twisted this luxury goods market really is! Buyers are in a total frenzy over what will or will not go on sale, who has access to the sale, etc... I mean, people are buying whatever comes on sale _just because_ it's 40% or 50% off. 
At least with LV, we know that whatever we buy won't be half-price a few months later.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> I am SOOOO happy Louis Vuitton doesn't have sales anymore. Don't get me wrong, I love a good discount! But when you take a look at other forums, you realize how twisted this luxury goods market really is! Buyers are in a total frenzy over what will or will not go on sale, who has access to the sale, etc... I mean, people are buying whatever comes on sale _just because_ it's 40% or 50% off.
> At least with LV, we know that whatever we buy won't be half-price a few months later.



Totally agree.


----------



## Arlene619

fabuleux said:


> I am SOOOO happy Louis Vuitton doesn't have sales anymore. Don't get me wrong, I love a good discount! But when you take a look at other forums, you realize how twisted this luxury goods market really is! Buyers are in a total frenzy over what will or will not go on sale, who has access to the sale, etc... I mean, people are buying whatever comes on sale _just because_ it's 40% or 50% off.
> At least with LV, we know that whatever we buy won't be half-price a few months later.


Exactly! It's like a stab in the heart when you pay full price for something then a few weeks later it's on clearance. [emoji53]


----------



## Arlene619

Omg I just died.. I've been waiting for this combo to come out!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! I know it's been discussed somewhere but I can't find it again. Would you buy a keepall 45 as an everyday bag. Very often I have to carry my lunchbox and my gym clothes and an extra pair of shoes and I hate lugging 2-3 smaller bags around. What do you all think? I think speedy 40 is not so available anymore...


----------



## LisaTr

When Will The price go up in europe? 
I want to buy my first LV bag in december/january.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi. Has any Greenwich owner experienced this??? Today I went to the nearest LV boutique and the repair specialist told me not to worry ... it's a wear and tear issue and to come back when it gets worse. Worse t
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
han this? This bag is 13 mounts old and I just used it a few times. Any help would be highly appricieted


----------



## Yuki85

Hi bag lovers,
I am trying DESPERATELY to get the reverse PM but no success. I called the customs service to be on the waiting list and they told me to go to the store. And I went to our store in Vienna last week, even twice, but no success. The staff told me that I cannot order or reserve 
Can anyone advise what to do in such case?


----------



## absolutpink

My tree is looking extra exciting this year!


----------



## March786

absolutpink said:


> My tree is looking extra exciting this year!


❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Fifitrix

fabuleux said:


> I am SOOOO happy Louis Vuitton doesn't have sales anymore. Don't get me wrong, I love a good discount! But when you take a look at other forums, you realize how twisted this luxury goods market really is! Buyers are in a total frenzy over what will or will not go on sale, who has access to the sale, etc... I mean, people are buying whatever comes on sale _just because_ it's 40% or 50% off.
> At least with LV, we know that whatever we buy won't be half-price a few months later.



I didn't know LV had sales previously. It's actually what attracted me to the brand initially. I was Mulberry daft but the sales and the numerous FB selling pages put me right off. I'd never buy off them again, especially not new.


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> Hi bag lovers,
> I am trying DESPERATELY to get the reverse PM but no success. I called the customs service to be on the waiting list and they told me to go to the store. And I went to our store in Vienna last week, even twice, but no success. The staff told me that I cannot order or reserve
> Can anyone advise what to do in such case?


Visit your local store often as this is a new product and it is just trickling in stores (so the inventory is low everywhere). Each time you are in the store, remind the SA that you are looking for this bag. Be patient and you will get your bag!


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> Visit your local store often as this is a new product and it is just trickling in stores (so the inventory is low everywhere). Each time you are in the store, remind the SA that you are looking for this bag. Be patient and you will get your bag!



Many thanks fabuleux!!! I will try that! I just hope to get that BAG!!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Belgian22

KKE1999 said:


> I think I am too new to start threads. Is that true?  Anyway, bought an Antheia hobo. Does anyone have experience with that leather and wear?  I want an everyday bag that's not canvas. My Totally PM is durable. I don't carry my Speedy B empriente often and am not sure why I thought the Antheia could be an everyday bag??? Now I think it can't. It's way more delicate than the empriente.
> 
> Thoughts??  How do these wear? Does the embroidery wear out?



I bought this bag pre-owned about 1.5 years ago and love it. It is my go to bag and I use it a lot even when it rains. It's held up great in my opinion and I realized this is a bag I'll most likely keep.


----------



## Anzheladianova

Hi there, 
I'm new to this forum, so if I'm asking in the wrong place, please direct me. I need advice for a nice and super helpful SA in greater Boston area. Any recommendations are highly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Mel701

Lee said:


> Thank you Vlad!
> 
> Happy Saturday/ Friday everyone! Come in and chat!!


Hi there I'm new to this purse forum. I have a question. Has anyone heard of a Louis Vuitton smack pouch?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mel701 said:


> Hi there I'm new to this purse forum. I have a question. Has anyone heard of a Louis Vuitton smack pouch?


Where are you seeing this?


----------



## Mel701

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Where are you seeing this?



I bought it off of a Facebook group


----------



## Mel701

Mel701 said:


> I bought it off of a Facebook group


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

This is what came up when I googled what you posted. It is called the DE trousse accessories pochette, I found on Yoogis closet....Fashionphile has it titled trousse makeup pochette......hope this helps.....


----------



## Mel701

So this is an item that lv has made. I wasn't sure because I'm not seeing many people with it. Is it rare? I'm praying that it's authentic


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mel701 said:


> So this is an item that lv has made. I wasn't sure because I'm not seeing many people with it. Is it rare? I'm praying that it's authentic


It is an older style. You can use a professional authenticating service to check authenticity, authenticators here do not authenticate items from Facebook..


----------



## Mel701

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It is an older style. You can use a professional authenticating service to check authenticity, authenticators here do not authenticate items from Facebook..


Ok thank you much for all your help


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mel701 said:


> Ok thank you much for all your help


You're welcome.


----------



## bitolamk

Hi everyone! New to this thread. Dont know where to post my question but anyway.. 2 weeks before Xmas I was christmasshopping at LV Wanting to buy the Emelie Wallet for My mom. It was soldout so I was thinking, ok plan B.. But then the SA told me: " dont worry! We can order it for u and i guarantee that it Will be here before XMas" still unsure he Said " I Will even mark it as urgent" so I did IT! To make à long story short. Called the store 2 days before Xmas and no wallet. Sha said "probably tomorrow". Still havent received that call. So what to do? Bought My mom something else in panic and i know they dont make returns at LV. What caN i do in this situation? I think this is totally unacceptable as i Said that i wouldnt buy it if there was à slightly chance of IT not coming on time..


----------



## JanayC

ViktoriaKulevsk said:


> Hi everyone! New to this thread. Dont know where to post my question but anyway.. 2 weeks before Xmas I was christmasshopping at LV Wanting to buy the Emelie Wallet for My mom. It was soldout so I was thinking, ok plan B.. But then the SA told me: " dont worry! We can order it for u and i guarantee that it Will be here before XMas" still unsure he Said " I Will even mark it as urgent" so I did IT! To make à long story short. Called the store 2 days before Xmas and no wallet. Sha said "probably tomorrow". Still havent received that call. So what to do? Bought My mom something else in panic and i know they dont make returns at LV. What caN i do in this situation? I think this is totally unacceptable as i Said that i wouldnt buy it if there was à slightly chance of IT not coming on time..



Hello! Im also new to this thread. But I do know that LV does actually let you return/exchange items within 14 days of purchase provided the item is still in perfect considtion


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ViktoriaKulevsk said:


> Hi everyone! New to this thread. Dont know where to post my question but anyway.. 2 weeks before Xmas I was christmasshopping at LV Wanting to buy the Emelie Wallet for My mom. It was soldout so I was thinking, ok plan B.. But then the SA told me: " dont worry! We can order it for u and i guarantee that it Will be here before XMas" still unsure he Said " I Will even mark it as urgent" so I did IT! To make à long story short. Called the store 2 days before Xmas and no wallet. Sha said "probably tomorrow". Still havent received that call. So what to do? Bought My mom something else in panic and i know they dont make returns at LV. What caN i do in this situation? I think this is totally unacceptable as i Said that i wouldnt buy it if there was à slightly chance of IT not coming on time..


Did you pay for it? If so, ask for a refund as you changed your mind or it didn't come in time as promised.


----------



## PowderPrincess

Does anybody know what vernis colors are coming out next?  Also what colors are currently available in store in the zippy wallets?


----------



## littlemrscollins

Hi! New to this forum so not sure if this is the right place to post or not. I am hoping someone has a comparison photo of the Zippy and Clemence wallets. I know they appear to be slightly close in size, but I am worried the Clemence wallet is closer to the size of a check than the being a fuller looking wallet. The dimensions online don't include a width for the Clemence. Any photos or insight would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## j19

I can't decide between the felicie and pochette accessoires NM - thoughts?


----------



## McCurlyhair

I looked at the Felicie and pochette and bought the pochette. I liked the leather strap better and felt that I could put more stuff in the pochette. I was buying it for a catch-all in my Delightful and an occasional clutch. I also bought a cross body strap from Etsy to go with it.


----------



## RochRumRunner

The pouchette will be your #1 go to casual bag. Congrats on the purchase and a wise decision. I have the Felicie in Azure, it's fun, small, dressy and just what I need as another small on-the-go bag. But the pouchette...there's a reason you might add more to your frowning collection.  Congrats again.


----------



## Lillac

Can anyone tell me the strap length on longest setting buckle to buckle on the new Speedy empriente 30? I have been told that -- in this new 2016 version of the bag -- the strap extension does not allow you to wear it cross-body at hip length, and LV official site does not mention the lenght of the strap. Thank you.


----------



## marcials_mom

can somebody please help me. i love this lv capucines bb plaited leather design but i was wondering if it comes in a bigger size? does anyone know? the bb is too small for my taste...


----------



## Tryster0

I've never been into an LV boutique and I was wanting to look at an Initiales belt, but are you allowed to just walk in and ask to see it or try it on? I'm new to higher end shopping I guess.


----------



## Aoifs

Tryster0 said:


> I've never been into an LV boutique and I was wanting to look at an Initiales belt, but are you allowed to just walk in and ask to see it or try it on? I'm new to higher end shopping I guess.



Yes just walk in and wait for a free shop assistant. Ask to see whatever you want! Don't be afraid to take your time, try items on etc. Ask questions. Not sure what etiquette is with belts so maybe check but some TPFers even put their own items into bags to check they will fit!


----------



## fabuleux

Tryster0 said:


> I've never been into an LV boutique and I was wanting to look at an Initiales belt, but are you allowed to just walk in and ask to see it or try it on? I'm new to higher end shopping I guess.


Yes of course!
You can browse and an SA will eventually come to you to see if you need help. Don't be intimidated: their job is to accompany you throughout your store visit so they will likely hang out with you until you decide to buy or walk away. Unless of course the store is super busy, in that case they will go from one client to the next. My advice: just say this is your first time at Louis Vuitton. Most SAs find that endearing and give you extra attention. Enjoy!


----------



## fabuleux

marcials_mom said:


> can somebody please help me. i love this lv capucines bb plaited leather design but i was wondering if it comes in a bigger size? does anyone know? the bb is too small for my taste...


It comes in PM size but in different colors.


----------



## marcials_mom

fabuleux said:


> It comes in PM size but in different colors.



Thanks for the reply! You mean to say not this particular design in this color? Shux i really want this one [emoji24] i saw a similar one in red that's the perfect size but i prefer black and white. Oh well i guess it isn't for me.


----------



## arrrbooey

Not sure if this is the right place, but I'm planning to go to Paris in about a week and a half and basically fell in love with the Capucines BB. My bank account might be a little sad, but this will be my first big purchase overseas and was wondering if anyone has some tips and tricks for getting the VAT refunds. I'm a little worried that on our way back (flying through CDG to chicago and then to final destination), that I won't have time to do all the paperwork/customs. Like do I have to bring a checkbook to pay the extra 3% past the 800 we are allowed back to the US? Any tips would be helpful!


----------



## Tryster0

fabuleux said:


> Yes of course!
> You can browse and an SA will eventually come to you to see if you need help. Don't be intimidated: their job is to accompany you throughout your store visit so they will likely hang out with you until you decide to buy or walk away. Unless of course the store is super busy, in that case they will go from one client to the next. My advice: just say this is your first time at Louis Vuitton. Most SAs find that endearing and give you extra attention. Enjoy!



Alright, thanks! Hopefully they have a Voyage or Reporter PM available.


----------



## fabuleux

Tryster0 said:


> Alright, thanks! Hopefully they have a Voyage or Reporter PM available.


If you are interested in a particular item, you can call Client Services (check the LV website) and ask them if your store location has one in stock. Many stores only carry part of the inventory. Moreover, even flagship stores sell out of certain products regularly.


----------



## Chenai

I have noticed multicolour slgs on the UK site again. Currently they say call for availability does anyone know if they are returning?


----------



## Arlene619

Chenai said:


> I have noticed multicolour slgs on the UK site again. Currently they say call for availability does anyone know if they are returning?


Wow that's awesome! I regret selling my mc cosmetic pouch, I hope they make a comeback in the us.


----------



## themusicgeek32

Over christmas break and a three day visit to my aunts house, she requested to leave her closet door open because it was moist, and I just couldn't help myself. She can save up and afford to splurge on bags, and I found her willshire pm lying on the floor. Although I prefer crossbodys all around and the neverfull totes, it was a really nice bag. After raiding through I did find a very small, and probably old red chanel bag, I love red, but the quality just couldn't beat the Louis Vuitton. I'm also guessing it was in caviar leather since it wasn't soft. She also had some burberry bags. If she has another LV I would love to borrow it. Can't believe Chanel bags aren't all the luxrious after all, but LV always shows.


----------



## Aoifs

themusicgeek32 said:


> Over christmas break and a three day visit to my aunts house, she requested to leave her closet door open because it was moist, and I just couldn't help myself. She can save up and afford to splurge on bags, and I found her willshire pm lying on the floor. Although I prefer crossbodys all around and the neverfull totes, it was a really nice bag. After raiding through I did find a very small, and probably old red chanel bag, I love red, but the quality just couldn't beat the Louis Vuitton. I'm also guessing it was in caviar leather since it wasn't soft. She also had some burberry bags. If she has another LV I would love to borrow it. Can't believe Chanel bags aren't all the luxrious after all, but LV always shows.


Thats really interesting! I have a Chanel GST in caviar leather and a DE speedy and I have to say the weight and leather of the Chanel is SO luxurious. In fact, it weighs a ton as a result [emoji23] it looks like new although its from 2009. I agree that LV looks great for years if taken care of too but I definitely see more wear on the corners of my Speedy after 10 months than on my 7 year old Chanel!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pat222

I'm wondering if you've ever seen anyone using a mono strap on a Damier Ebene bag?  Specifically the Speedy 25?  Would this be a no no or would it be a fun look?  The strap does not have any valchetta on it...  Thanks


----------



## themusicgeek32

Aoifs said:


> Thats really interesting! I have a Chanel GST in caviar leather and a DE speedy and I have to say the weight and leather of the Chanel is SO luxurious. In fact, it weighs a ton as a result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like new although its from 2009. I agree that LV looks great for years if taken care of too but I definitely see more wear on the corners of my Speedy after 10 months than on my 7 year old Chanel!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


Chanel's material does last longer, but I just heard they weren't very durable. I honestly love flap bags, and I would want a classic jumbo in caviar, if my budg


Aoifs said:


> Thats really interesting! I have a Chanel GST in caviar leather and a DE speedy and I have to say the weight and leather of the Chanel is SO luxurious. In fact, it weighs a ton as a result [emoji23] it looks like new although its from 2009. I agree that LV looks great for years if taken care of too but I definitely see more wear on the corners of my Speedy after 10 months than on my 7 year old Chanel!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


I like how chanel designs and basically just the brand within itself is truly timeless. I think I can say the same for LV though, even after the so called "it bag" trend of the early 2000's. And am I the only one who think's dior bags still look early 2000ish?


----------



## Arlene619

themusicgeek32 said:


> Over christmas break and a three day visit to my aunts house, she requested to leave her closet door open because it was moist, and I just couldn't help myself. She can save up and afford to splurge on bags, and I found her willshire pm lying on the floor. Although I prefer crossbodys all around and the neverfull totes, it was a really nice bag. After raiding through I did find a very small, and probably old red chanel bag, I love red, but the quality just couldn't beat the Louis Vuitton. I'm also guessing it was in caviar leather since it wasn't soft. She also had some burberry bags. If she has another LV I would love to borrow it. Can't believe Chanel bags aren't all the luxrious after all, but LV always shows.


I guess it all depends on how the owner took care of the bags, and ofcourse the type of leather. I own both LV and Chanel, all of my Chanel bags, with the exception of one has held up very well. I haven't had any problems with my LV bags either.


----------



## Aoifs

themusicgeek32 said:


> Chanel's material does last longer, but I just heard they weren't very durable. I honestly love flap bags, and I would want a classic jumbo in caviar, if my budg
> 
> I like how chanel designs and basically just the brand within itself is truly timeless. I think I can say the same for LV though, even after the so called "it bag" trend of the early 2000's. And am I the only one who think's dior bags still look early 2000ish?


Definitely! I also think it can come down to the bag design itself. As we all know, there are known issues with certain bags. 

If i could own them all, I would [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## missjoannawearsblack

New to TPF! I noticed today on Banana Republic's web site that they have vintage Louis Vuitton and Chanel handbags for sale. Interesting.
http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/category.do?cid=1025289&sop=true


----------



## Venessa84

missjoannawearsblack said:


> New to TPF! I noticed today on Banana Republic's web site that they have vintage Louis Vuitton and Chanel handbags for sale. Interesting.
> http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/category.do?cid=1025289&sop=true



Well that's interesting. I wonder if it's new for BR. I guess more and more companies are realizing how profitable the vintage market can be.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

missjoannawearsblack said:


> New to TPF! I noticed today on Banana Republic's web site that they have vintage Louis Vuitton and Chanel handbags for sale. Interesting.
> http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/category.do?cid=1025289&sop=true



And ridiculously sky high! Good grief!!


----------



## Supra8903

Hello,

I recently purchased my wife a bag for Christmas.
Model: Turenne MM

When looking at the bag the leather tag with “Louis Vuitton Paris” is not perfectly centered in the canvas, as it is slightly offset from the flower on the canvas.  This is also true with the handles.
I talked via chat with an online rep, and they requested I send some pictures.i got a response. But it was pretty useless. 
Looking online on LVs site, and even via a Google search,  the tag and handles look to be centered with the “LV” and flowers on the canvas, on ours it looks to be offset about 1/8 to 1/4inch.
I understand these bags are made by hand, and will never be perfect.  The tag, with point on the bottom, points slightly offset to a flower, and is noticeable.
On a Speedy, or other bag without this type of tag, you would never notice.

Please advise if this is normal, or acceptable.


----------



## Divalish

Supra8903 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my wife a bag for Christmas.
> Model: Turenne MM
> 
> When looking at the bag the leather tag with “Louis Vuitton Paris” is not perfectly centered in the canvas, as it is slightly offset from the flower on the canvas.  This is also true with the handles.
> I talked via chat with an online rep, and they requested I send some pictures.i got a response. But it was pretty useless.
> Looking online on LVs site, and even via a Google search,  the tag and handles look to be centered with the “LV” and flowers on the canvas, on ours it looks to be offset about 1/8 to 1/4inch.
> I understand these bags are made by hand, and will never be perfect.  The tag, with point on the bottom, points slightly offset to a flower, and is noticeable.
> On a Speedy, or other bag without this type of tag, you would never notice.
> 
> Please advise if this is normal, or acceptable.


Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## missjoannawearsblack

Venessa84 said:


> Well that's interesting. I wonder if it's new for BR. I guess more and more companies are realizing how profitable the vintage market can be.


I've read that Gap and especially Banana have not been doing well the past few years. Guess they are trying something new?


----------



## Supra8903

Divalish said:


> Pictures would be helpful.


Trying. But can't easily attach via phone. They are on my Flickr. 
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/31024358@N07/


----------



## Supra8903

Divalish said:


> Pictures would be helpful.


Trying. But can't easily attach via phone. They are on my Flickr. 
https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/31024358@N07/


----------



## Divalish

Supra8903 said:


> Trying. But can't easily attach via phone. They are on my Flickr.
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/31024358@N07/


If it bothers you that much return it. It looks completely fine.


----------



## Arlene619

Supra8903 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased my wife a bag for Christmas.
> Model: Turenne MM
> 
> When looking at the bag the leather tag with “Louis Vuitton Paris” is not perfectly centered in the canvas, as it is slightly offset from the flower on the canvas.  This is also true with the handles.
> I talked via chat with an online rep, and they requested I send some pictures.i got a response. But it was pretty useless.
> Looking online on LVs site, and even via a Google search,  the tag and handles look to be centered with the “LV” and flowers on the canvas, on ours it looks to be offset about 1/8 to 1/4inch.
> I understand these bags are made by hand, and will never be perfect.  The tag, with point on the bottom, points slightly offset to a flower, and is noticeable.
> On a Speedy, or other bag without this type of tag, you would never notice.
> 
> Please advise if this is normal, or acceptable.


What a beautiful bag, I can see what you're talking about only because you pointed it out, other than that I would've never noticed.  If it bothers you I would exchange it, Goodluck I hope your wife finds the perfect one for her. [emoji4]


----------



## BagLady14

arrrbooey said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but I'm planning to go to Paris in about a week and a half and basically fell in love with the Capucines BB. My bank account might be a little sad, but this will be my first big purchase overseas and was wondering if anyone has some tips and tricks for getting the VAT refunds. I'm a little worried that on our way back (flying through CDG to chicago and then to final destination), that I won't have time to do all the paperwork/customs. Like do I have to bring a checkbook to pay the extra 3% past the 800 we are allowed back to the US? Any tips would be helpful!


Gallerie Lafayette has lots of LV'S and customs/VAT is right there in the building, lowest floor, next to the shoe dept.  At CDG there is a VAT deposit box where you scan the paperwork that LV SA gives you.  No need to wait in line.

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BagLady14

Anzheladianova said:


> Hi there,
> I'm new to this forum, so if I'm asking in the wrong place, please direct me. I need advice for a nice and super helpful SA in greater Boston area. Any recommendations are highly appreciated! Thanks!


Amy at the Boston Copley boutique.  She's been there for 10 years, at least.  Very nice lady.  Patient & knows her stuff.

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Divalish

BagLady14 said:


> Amy at the Boston Copley boutique.  She's been there for 10 years, at least.  Very nice lady.  Patient & knows her stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


Speaking from experience.. there's 3 Amys that work at Boston Copley.


----------



## BagLady14

Divalish said:


> Speaking from experience.. there's 3 Amys that work at Boston Copley.


I have Amy's business card at home.  I'll post it later.  

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luv2bling

PinkInTheBlue said:


> And ridiculously sky high! Good grief!!


Agreed!   Could not believe the prices I was seeing.


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Help! What does "call to purchase" mean on the LV website? Does it mean the item is low in stock and more will be made soon OR that the item will be discontinued??? I was looking at Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene. Thanks


----------



## Erum7860

Like I needed another reason to LVOE this brand [emoji173]


----------



## UpUpnAway




----------



## UpUpnAway

Just noticed this today. I've had my bag since May of this year. It's a speedyb 25. Should I take it in for repair? Excuse my fingers! I was using marker...


----------



## Arlene619

UpUpnAway said:


> View attachment 3571778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed this today. I've had my bag since May of this year. It's a speedyb 25. Should I take it in for repair? Excuse my fingers! I was using marker...


Yes absolutely take it in, unless you can do it yourself.[emoji4] The good thing is, you don't have to bring your whole bag in, just the strap.


----------



## fyn72

Lillac said:


> Can anyone tell me the strap length on longest setting buckle to buckle on the new Speedy empriente 30? I have been told that -- in this new 2016 version of the bag -- the strap extension does not allow you to wear it cross-body at hip length, and LV official site does not mention the lenght of the strap. Thank you.



Really? I wonder why? Maybe the 30?isn't as suitable for wearing crossbody. I have the nm 25 an even on the shortest setting it's so long! I can wear crossbody even on the shortest setting.


----------



## Belgian22

Some placing their LV NF on the bathroom FLOOR! [emoji43] Sorry for the poor quality pic...had to snap it quickly and get the heck out of there.


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## Divalish

Belgian22 said:


> View attachment 3572758
> 
> Some placing their LV NF on the bathroom FLOOR! [emoji43] Sorry for the poor quality pic...had to snap it quickly and get the heck out of there.


People are so effing disgusting. Designer items or not, do people not realize how much bacteria, germs, bodily fluids are on floors!? Especially bathrooms. Good god.


----------



## Belgian22

Divalish said:


> People are so effing disgusting. Designer items or not, do people not realize how much bacteria, germs, bodily fluids are on floors!? Especially bathrooms. Good god.



Exactly! It's the whole germs aspect that I can't get over. Sheesh!


----------



## Compass Rose

I hang my bag around my neck.  Honestly......I don't even want to know about those hooks in pubic stalls.


----------



## Kitty157

Omg. Just gross. I hope they don't put their purse on their bed also...


----------



## myluvofbags

Kitty157 said:


> Omg. Just gross. I hope they don't put their purse on their bed also...


Ewww! The thought is killing me


----------



## Purseloco

Compass Rose said:


> I hang my bag around my neck.  Honestly......I don't even want to know about those hooks in pubic stalls.


----------



## fyn72

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3572785



Bahahaha my expression exactly!


----------



## dodowin

Belgian22 said:


> View attachment 3572758
> 
> Some placing their LV NF on the bathroom FLOOR! [emoji43] Sorry for the poor quality pic...had to snap it quickly and get the heck out of there.



NOooooooooooooooooooo, just noooooooooo[emoji37][emoji37][emoji33][emoji33][emoji27][emoji32]


----------



## TrixyG

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3572785


Lol. 
Saved for future use!


----------



## Liesbeth1990

xx not allowed


----------



## lVliving

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Help! What does "call to purchase" mean on the LV website? Does it mean the item is low in stock and more will be made soon OR that the item will be discontinued??? I was looking at Speedy B 25 in Damier Ebene. Thanks


Yes, basically they have very low quantity or the item is on back order. If you are insistent on buying online (as I am because when I call I never receive email notifications or tracking numbers, it's a bit of pain) just keep watching the page. Generally at some point you will see it update to 'place in cart' and then from there you can purchase. I hope this helps!


----------



## Purseloco

lVliving said:


> Yes, basically they have very low quantity or the item is on back order. If you are insistent on buying online (as I am because when I call I never receive email notifications or tracking numbers, it's a bit of pain) just keep watching the page. Generally at some point you will see it update to 'place in cart' and then from there you can purchase. I hope this helps!


I have called them when is says call to purchase and they will go ahead and order it, like they are doing me a big favor. I guess they are since I am calling them!


----------



## lVliving

Purseloco said:


> I have called them when is says call to purchase and they will go ahead and order it, like they are doing me a big favor. I guess they are since I am calling them!


Exactly!! Same goes for the brass golden key ring chain.. I noticed it wasn't on the site anymore and I called them to see if I could still purchase, I was advised they do have limited quantities and they remove the item completely off the site when they don't have much stock.. and I was allowed to buy one. I just prefer buying online and getting all the notifications versus depending on a person to set that up on the other end since they usually don't do so for me


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

lVliving said:


> Yes, basically they have very low quantity or the item is on back order. If you are insistent on buying online (as I am because when I call I never receive email notifications or tracking numbers, it's a bit of pain) just keep watching the page. Generally at some point you will see it update to 'place in cart' and then from there you can purchase. I hope this helps!



Whew, thanks for the good news!


----------



## Eabrego

Belgian22 said:


> View attachment 3572758
> 
> Some placing their LV NF on the bathroom FLOOR! [emoji43] Sorry for the poor quality pic...had to snap it quickly and get the heck out of there.


That is so yucky! The floor is so germy!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Divalish said:


> People are so effing disgusting. Designer items or not, do people not realize how much bacteria, germs, bodily fluids are on floors!? Especially bathrooms. Good god.


what do you do when there is absolutely no place to put your bag?? no hook, no pull down rack thing, no purse hook in your bag, and the bag is too heavy to hold while you do your thing? i run into this dilemma all the time in public places. let's not shame each other, but LV for being too cheap to put feet on one of their most popular bags.


----------



## Coffee911

Kitty157 said:


> Omg. Just gross. I hope they don't put their purse on their bed also...



Or their kitchen table or counters.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

In stores, I put mine down on the cash-desk area, when paying for things. In public toilets? - I don't use them if there isn't a high level hook on the back of the door!!!  In restaurants? I always use a spare seat - in the absence of a spare seat I'll keep it on my lap if I'm calling into a coffee shop or something.

By the way - "Hi" - I'm relatively new to this thread. Finding myself drawn more to LV than Mulberry these days.


----------



## honisnowy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what do you do when there is absolutely no place to put your bag?? no hook, no pull down rack thing, no purse hook in your bag, and the bag is too heavy to hold while you do your thing? i run into this dilemma all the time in public places. let's not shame each other, but LV for being too cheap to put feet on one of their most popular bags.


I put toilet seat covers on the ground and put the bag on it.  When I'm done, I just flush the toilet seat covers.


----------



## luv2bling

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what do you do when there is absolutely no place to put your bag?? no hook, no pull down rack thing, no purse hook in your bag, and the bag is too heavy to hold while you do your thing? i run into this dilemma all the time in public places. let's not shame each other, but LV for being too cheap to put feet on one of their most popular bags.





honisnowy said:


> I put toilet seat covers on the ground and put the bag on it.  When I'm done, I just flush the toilet seat covers.



Interesting, this topic should come up.   I just had this experience recently, where it was quite necessary for me to use the restroom while out shopping.  The stall had no hook and of all days I was wearing my Tivoli (with no shoulder strap).  I was so upset at myself for wearing this bag while shopping, primarily for this reason.   I prefer cross-body, shoulder bags, etc. where I can wear the bag on my body, at all times, especially in restrooms, avoiding this dilemma.

As @honisnowy mentioned I placed several toilet seat covers on the floor and put my purse on them, flushing the covers when I was done.  
I think I will keep a hook (similar to the ones used in office cubicles to hang coats) in my purse to avoid this in the future, as seat covers are not always stocked in restrooms.


----------



## Eabrego

I'm so grossed out by everyone in general putting their purse down on the ground that I ended up giving every woman in the offices I manage a purse hook for Christmas! Not one person ever owned one and most ladies commented that they always wanted one! Here's the one I use; it's called Clipa Purse 2 Hanger, and I bought it for $15 on Amazon. It's simple, holds up to 30 pounds, and it looks great with LV hardware.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Excellent!! Thank you!


----------



## Kitty157

Eabrego said:


> I'm so grossed out by everyone in general putting their purse down on the ground that I ended up giving every woman in the offices I manage a purse hook for Christmas! Not one person ever owned one and most ladies commented that they always wanted one! Here's the one I use; it's called Clipa Purse 2 Hanger, and I bought it for $15 on Amazon. It's simple, holds up to 30 pounds, and it looks great with LV hardware.



I have one too!


----------



## dbaum

Just Gross. And to think she may put that on a desk, chair , counter. [emoji50] I would throw up.


----------



## Compass Rose

honisnowy said:


> I put toilet seat covers on the ground and put the bag on it.  When I'm done, I just flush the toilet seat covers.



Wow!  Great idea!  Looking right at it all the time and never thought to do this.  And here I am, hanging my bag around my neck!


----------



## TrixyG

ccbaggirl89 said:


> what do you do when there is absolutely no place to put your bag?? no hook, no pull down rack thing, no purse hook in your bag, and the bag is too heavy to hold while you do your thing? i run into this dilemma all the time in public places. let's not shame each other, but LV for being too cheap to put feet on one of their most popular bags.



Feet are not going to help that poor Neverfull on the bathroom stall floor!  




Eabrego said:


> Here's the one I use; it's called Clipa Purse 2 Hanger, and I bought it for $15 on Amazon. It's simple, holds up to 30 pounds, and it looks great with LV hardware



Thank you for posting, this is awesome!


----------



## itsssshaaar

Would you go back and exchange it? the stitching are not aligned or just being picky? Opinion?


----------



## tenKrat

Compass Rose said:


> And here I am, hanging my bag around my neck!


I've done that, too, a couple of times. Very uncomfortable, but no way will my handbag touch the restroom floor.


----------



## Unicorn23

tenKrat said:


> I've done that, too, a couple of times. Very uncomfortable, but no way will my handbag touch the restroom floor.


----------



## BeBe2223

Hello from Texas!!!! I've been gone for quite some time (Maybe 3-4 years) and have decided that my LVoe for LV was just too strong to completely let go of.  So now I am looking into starting a new collection, because I sold all of my Louis Vuitton. And I am so happy to be back on the Forum!!!!


----------



## Unicorn23

BeBe2223 said:


> Hello from Texas!!!! I've been gone for quite some time (Maybe 3-4 years) and have decided that my LVoe for LV was just too strong to completely let go of.  So now I am looking into starting a new collection, because I sold all of my Louis Vuitton. And I am so happy to be back on the Forum!!!!


----------



## Eabrego

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Arlene619

itsssshaaar said:


> Would you go back and exchange it? the stitching are not aligned or just being picky? Opinion?


I would exchange it, no you're not being picky! [emoji4]


----------



## Unicorn23

I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. I am planning to buy a Neverfull. Im just wondering if its too common/ubiquitous? I love Damier Azur in rose ballerine. I have doing a bit of research and got the feeling that the NF is too popular. Do people look down at people carrying a Neverfull? Please help


----------



## newport5236

Unicorn23 said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. I am planning to buy a Neverfull. Im just wondering if its too common/ubiquitous? I love Damier Azur in rose ballerine. I have doing a bit of research and got the feeling that the NF is too popular. Do people look down at people carrying a Neverfull? Please help



The neverfull is one of LVs best sellers.  You can see it's in high demand based on the fact that it sells for close to full price on the second hand market, even when the pochette isn't included or the bag is in poor condition.  I don't know why someone would look down on you for carrying a neverfull...it's popular for many reasons and can serve so many different functions, depending on your lifestyle.  I also think it's a very casual tote, which is perfect for certain occasions (school, running errands, family time), but maybe not the best choice for others (wedding, cocktail party, certain work environments).  In the end, I think it's most important to buy what you love and what will meet your needs


----------



## Unicorn23

newport5236 said:


> The neverfull is one of LVs best sellers.  You can see it's in high demand based on the fact that it sells for close to full price on the second hand market, even when the pochette isn't included or the bag is in poor condition.  I don't know why someone would look down on you for carrying a neverfull...it's popular for many reasons and can serve so many different functions, depending on your lifestyle.  I also think it's a very casual tote, which is perfect for certain occasions (school, running errands, family time), but maybe not the best choice for others (wedding, cocktail party, certain work environments).  In the end, I think it's most important to buy what you love and what will meet your needs


Thank you for your feedback. Ah the resale value is an excellent point. Also I love the look of Damier Azur! I think ill go ahead and buy it afterall. The heart wants what the heart wants


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Hi everyone! I was in the store today to check out Speedy B 25, but also mentioned to the SA that I already have a Sienna. The SA then said that she was actually going to suggest the Sienna for me. Does it mean anything if a SA suggests Sienna vs Speedy B 25? I'm in my mid 20s....could this mean I'm too old for a Speedy B?


----------



## Morenita21

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Hi everyone! I was in the store today to check out Speedy B 25, but also mentioned to the SA that I already have a Sienna. The SA then said that she was actually going to suggest the Sienna for me. Does it mean anything if a SA suggests Sienna vs Speedy B 25? I'm in my mid 20s....could this mean I'm too old for a Speedy B?



Absolutely not too old.  I'm in my late 30's and have the Speedy b25.  Best bag ever!!!!!!!


----------



## fyn72

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Hi everyone! I was in the store today to check out Speedy B 25, but also mentioned to the SA that I already have a Sienna. The SA then said that she was actually going to suggest the Sienna for me. Does it mean anything if a SA suggests Sienna vs Speedy B 25? I'm in my mid 20s....could this mean I'm too old for a Speedy B?



No not at all! I have 2 and I'm in my 40's and love them. My 21 yr old daughter always tells me how great they look when we get together [emoji16]


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Thanks everyone! What are some reasons why the SA would suggest a Sienna rather than a Speedy B 25?


----------



## BeBe2223

Eabrego said:


> Welcome back!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Aoifs

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Thanks everyone! What are some reasons why the SA would suggest a Sienna rather than a Speedy B 25?


Is it more expensive? [emoji6] or maybe to give you more options. If you have more buying options you're more likely to purchase something. If Siena is similar to Speedy B (im not familiar) then she could be trying to show you everything that might suit your tastes.

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi. Has any Greenwich owner experienced this??? Today I went to the nearest LV boutique and the repair specialist told me not to worry ... it's a wear and tear issue and to come back when it gets worse. Worse t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539690
> View attachment 3539691
> View attachment 3539692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> han this? This bag is 13 mounts old and I just used it a few times. Any help would be highly appricieted
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539689



Updating ... My bag is now in Paris. They are changing the zipper. Costs 25 Euros??? Why?? They first quoted me 125 Euros, then told me it was not worth the price and wait till it got worse and now they sent it to Paris... I'm very glad they are charging me only 25 Euros but I'm a little confused. I mean, either 125 Euros or free of charge! ??


----------



## anitabt5005

Hi!  does anyone know what bag this is?  And what I should sell it for?  I bought it off of Craigslist about 5 years ago and have only used it a couple times.  I'm moving and its time to sell it.  Thank you!


----------



## Sonmi999

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Thanks everyone! What are some reasons why the SA would suggest a Sienna rather than a Speedy B 25?


The Siena is pricier.


----------



## Sonmi999

anitabt5005 said:


> Hi!  does anyone know what bag this is?  And what I should sell it for?  I bought it off of Craigslist about 5 years ago and have only used it a couple times.  I'm moving and its time to sell it.  Thank you!


This is the Palermo PM. I have no ideia of how much you should ask for it, though.


----------



## Liesbeth1990

Anyone have info about the LV lizard Cherry Pochette ?
I heard there are different version?
With different interiors ?
My friend Has one with red leather interior and datacode tab.
Looks Authentic, but Only find alcantara interior.


----------



## irishlas

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Thanks everyone! What are some reasons why the SA would suggest a Sienna rather than a Speedy B 25?



If you want to wear it cross body, the Siena is flatter at the top and lays across the body better.


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

I was also just thinking about this.....whenever I try Mono and DE on, the SAs always say that DE looks better on me. Why is this? Does it have to do with age? I'm in my 20s.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lovebagsaholic said:


> I was also just thinking about this.....whenever I try Mono and DE on, the SAs always say that DE looks better on me. Why is this? Does it have to do with age? I'm in my 20s.


or maybe you just actually look better in de, especially if different people are telling you at different times. could also be the clothes you're wearing at the time


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

ccbaggirl89 said:


> or maybe you just actually look better in de, especially if different people are telling you at different times. could also be the clothes you're wearing at the time


Thanks!  Yea it is very interesting since most recently I wore pastel pink top


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Thanks!  Yea it is very interesting since most recently I wore pastel pink top


and we all know de looks amazing with pink/rose ballerine!!!


----------



## LuxMommy

Hi guys. My husband and I have just been through the worst crisis of our 10 years together, and for the past few days I got a taste of what it would be like to be the single mother of 2, trying to run a business, too. Let's just say it was NOT a scenario I was too happy about. Fortunately, we were able to work things out. But guess what - I AM IN DESPERATE NEED OF SOME LV RETAIL THERAPY after this ordeal...


----------



## snibor

LuxMommy said:


> Hi guys. My husband and I have just been through the worst crisis of our 10 years together, and for the past few days I got a taste of what it would be like to be the single mother of 2, trying to run a business, too. Let's just say it was NOT a scenario I was too happy about. Fortunately, we were able to work things out. But guess what - I AM IN DESPERATE NEED OF SOME LV RETAIL THERAPY after this ordeal...



No doubt you sure are!  Hope you get a little lv to help bring a smile.


----------



## Aoifs

LuxMommy said:


> Hi guys. My husband and I have just been through the worst crisis of our 10 years together, and for the past few days I got a taste of what it would be like to be the single mother of 2, trying to run a business, too. Let's just say it was NOT a scenario I was too happy about. Fortunately, we were able to work things out. But guess what - I AM IN DESPERATE NEED OF SOME LV RETAIL THERAPY after this ordeal...


I can imagine! That sounds awful. I say, if you have the disposable income to make an unplanned purchase, then go for it! Although hopefully you dont associate your lovely purchase with this awful time. Do whatever makes you happiest! 

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuxMommy

Aoifs said:


> I can imagine! That sounds awful. I say, if you have the disposable income to make an unplanned purchase, then go for it! Although hopefully you dont associate your lovely purchase with this awful time. Do whatever makes you happiest!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for your compassion Aioifs! True, I would need to think of it as something to do with overcoming this crisis instead. I hope to make it to the store soon to look at something lovely .


----------



## LuxMommy

snibor said:


> No doubt you sure are!  Hope you get a little lv to help bring a smile.


Thanks snibor! Me too, just need to get myself to the store .


----------



## Sonmi999

LuxMommy said:


> Hi guys. My husband and I have just been through the worst crisis of our 10 years together, and for the past few days I got a taste of what it would be like to be the single mother of 2, trying to run a business, too. Let's just say it was NOT a scenario I was too happy about. Fortunately, we were able to work things out. But guess what - I AM IN DESPERATE NEED OF SOME LV RETAIL THERAPY after this ordeal...


I am so sorry for you! This sounds really awful. I've been facing some rough days in my relationship myself and I can definitely relate. I hope you buy something you love and makes you happy.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I recently purchased this item and there is some wear on the leather. I was hoping you guys could tell me what possible caused it and/or if there's anything I could do to fix it? It's my first and only empreinte piece so I'm not too familiar with it. Thank you!!


----------



## LuxMommy

Sonmi999 said:


> I am so sorry for you! This sounds really awful. I've been facing some rough days in my relationship myself and I can definitely relate. I hope you buy something you love and makes you happy.


Thanks for your compassion Sonmi! Sorry to hear that it's been rough for you too. LV always makes me feel happy, you know, the way that material things can, so hopefully I will soon have a small reveal to make .


----------



## cottoncandy101

Hey guys..i wanted some advice on my first LV handbag..i already have LV small leather goods..but a bit confused if i should go with the LV favourite damier azur or damier ebene..i love the azur but every youtube review video says the wear on its not that good


----------



## Sibelle

Hi cottoncandy101, I´d go with the Damier Ebene for your first bag. It´s worry-free and you can use it all year round. 
I have the Favorite in DA and although it´s pretty I have used it exactly 3 times since I got it in May 2016. Either the weather is not great of I wear dark clothes. There always seems to be a reason not to use it  .


----------



## cottoncandy101

Sibelle said:


> Hi cottoncandy101, I´d go with the Damier Ebene for your first bag. It´s worry-free and you can use it all year round.
> I have the Favorite in DA and although it´s pretty I have used it exactly 3 times since I got it in May 2016. Either the weather is not great of I wear dark clothes. There always seems to be a reason not to use it  .


i wear mostly light colour clothes and leggings..i don't wear jeans..do u think that would make a difference? or u have to baby DA?


----------



## snibor

cottoncandy101 said:


> Hey guys..i wanted some advice on my first LV handbag..i already have LV small leather goods..but a bit confused if i should go with the LV favourite damier azur or damier ebene..i love the azur but every youtube review video says the wear on its not that good



Depends on your climate and whether you would wear azur all year?  De probably shows less wear but I have not had a problem with azur. I recently posted my azur speedy which is at least 10 years old.  I did not baby it by any means.   Which pattern do you like better?  You may want to also ensure that the creasing problem on the favorite has been fixed.   Checkout the favorite thread here or YouTube and you will read about the creAsing issue.  

Here is my 10 year old speedy.


----------



## vanluna

snibor said:


> Depends on your climate and whether you would wear azur all year?  De probably shows less wear but I have not had a problem with azur. I recently posted my azur speedy which is at least 10 years old.  I did not baby it by any means.   Which pattern do you like better?  You may want to also ensure that the creasing problem on the favorite has been fixed.   Checkout the favorite thread here or YouTube and you will read about the creAsing issue.
> 
> Here is my 10 year old speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591245



Your speedy looks like new!!!! I can't believe is 10 years old !!!! How do you care for the vacheta? Do you use cleaner/conditioner? I got a croissette in DA recently (1st DA for me) and I want it to age like yours!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## snibor

vanluna said:


> Your speedy looks like new!!!! I can't believe is 10 years old !!!! How do you care for the vacheta? Do you use cleaner/conditioner? I got a croissette in DA recently (1st DA for me) and I want it to age like yours!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



lol I have done nothing to it. Not even cleaned. I didn't realize it looked that good but I've been getting compliments on it.   Only problem I had was bottom 2 corners of piping stuck out. I had that fixed by a non lv repair place. But the piping issue only occurred within the last 6 months or so.   I do intend to be more careful though with new bags I get.


----------



## cottoncandy101

snibor said:


> Depends on your climate and whether you would wear azur all year?  De probably shows less wear but I have not had a problem with azur. I recently posted my azur speedy which is at least 10 years old.  I did not baby it by any means.   Which pattern do you like better?  You may want to also ensure that the creasing problem on the favorite has been fixed.   Checkout the favorite thread here or YouTube and you will read about the creAsing issue.
> 
> Here is my 10 year old speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591245


omg didn't know there was a creasing issue..boo..ok ill check it out..thanks for ur help..and ur handbag looks great especially known that its 10 yrs old!


----------



## snibor

cottoncandy101 said:


> omg didn't know there was a creasing issue..boo..ok ill check it out..thanks for ur help..and ur handbag looks great especially known that its 10 yrs old!



I think the creasing issue has been resolved.  I was reading stuff last night about it. Seems like it may have been 2014/2015 problem but take a look. I love the look of this bag too.


----------



## Pun

A month ago, I ended my 5 year journey of WANTING a Speedy. I was finally able to treat myself to my dream of 5 years.

I proudly purchased a SpeedyB 30 in damier ebene. However I have never worn it out once since the purchase.

I always carry a laptop to work - so I can't use my SpeedyB as an everyday bag.
I also realized a lot of my friends have various views on luxury goods (judgemental about the cost, or animal rights issues).  It's also been raining a fair bit where I am - which also discourages me from using it.

I feel like I have more work to do mentally to wear this bag. Right now the SpeedyB is wearing me and my insecurities.

Did anyone else have to go through this with their first purchase? How did you get over the fear of carrying your bag?


----------



## Aprilshack

Pun said:


> A month ago, I ended my 5 year journey of WANTING a Speedy. I was finally able to treat myself to my dream of 5 years.
> 
> I proudly purchased a SpeedyB 30 in damier ebene. However I have never worn it out once since the purchase.
> 
> I always carry a laptop to work - so I can't use my SpeedyB as an everyday bag.
> I also realized a lot of my friends have various views on luxury goods (judgemental about the cost, or animal rights issues).  It's also been raining a fair bit where I am - which also discourages me from using it.
> 
> I feel like I have more work to do mentally to wear this bag. Right now the SpeedyB is wearing me and my insecurities.
> 
> Did anyone else have to go through this with their first purchase? How did you get over the fear of carrying your bag?



I can understand not taking it out in the rain because of the Vachetta. It sounds like you have worked hard to save for this bag. Ignore your friends. I don't agree to the wearing of fur but would not judge someone who does. Does the speedy 30 have a long strap so you can wear it crossbody? Use and enjoy your bag. Ignore the haters! What you do with your hard earned cash is your business.Maybe some of your friends are jealous or have nothing else better to do?


----------



## Yuki85

Pun said:


> A month ago, I ended my 5 year journey of WANTING a Speedy. I was finally able to treat myself to my dream of 5 years.
> 
> I proudly purchased a SpeedyB 30 in damier ebene. However I have never worn it out once since the purchase.
> 
> I always carry a laptop to work - so I can't use my SpeedyB as an everyday bag.
> I also realized a lot of my friends have various views on luxury goods (judgemental about the cost, or animal rights issues).  It's also been raining a fair bit where I am - which also discourages me from using it.
> 
> I feel like I have more work to do mentally to wear this bag. Right now the SpeedyB is wearing me and my insecurities.
> 
> Did anyone else have to go through this with their first purchase? How did you get over the fear of carrying your bag?



I used to feel the same when I started buying my first LV bag. Some of my friends were really really jealous and laughed about me and told me that I am bragging because I have a LV. At the beginning I was shocked and I even stopped using the bag but then real friends - don't care what other say: if you like it just wear it and it is normal that people get jealous! And it is your life and your money. They should not say anything!!!! 

Now these real friends are still my friends and I don't have any contacts with others anymore!


----------



## roxies_mom

Pun said:


> A month ago, I ended my 5 year journey of WANTING a Speedy. I was finally able to treat myself to my dream of 5 years.
> 
> I proudly purchased a SpeedyB 30 in damier ebene. However I have never worn it out once since the purchase.
> 
> I always carry a laptop to work - so I can't use my SpeedyB as an everyday bag.
> I also realized a lot of my friends have various views on luxury goods (judgemental about the cost, or animal rights issues).  It's also been raining a fair bit where I am - which also discourages me from using it.
> 
> I feel like I have more work to do mentally to wear this bag. Right now the SpeedyB is wearing me and my insecurities.
> 
> Did anyone else have to go through this with their first purchase? How did you get over the fear of carrying your bag?


Congratulations on your dream bag! Don't worry about using Damier Ebene in the rain, no vachetta to worry about. DE is my go to rain bag! Sorry about judgemental friends....I say use it and enjoy it!


----------



## lyk7749

Hi, apologies if I've posted to the wrong sun forum - I'm very new to this site and wanted your opinions on my first LV bag. Been eyeing up the speedy B25 mono and the Noe mono... not sure which one to get. Realised they are very different styles but I love them both which makes it impossible for me to choose.... which would you go for and why?


----------



## mak1203

lyk7749 said:


> Hi, apologies if I've posted to the wrong sun forum - I'm very new to this site and wanted your opinions on my first LV bag. Been eyeing up the speedy B25 mono and the Noe mono... not sure which one to get. Realised they are very different styles but I love them both which makes it impossible for me to choose.... which would you go for and why?


My Speedy b mono is my most used and favorite bag ever!!  It's very versatile, fits more than you'd expect and is great both dressed up and down. I don't have a Noe but have other drawstring bags. Prefer the structure of the Speedy. Good luck!


----------



## lyk7749

mak1203 said:


> My Speedy b mono is my most used and favorite bag ever!!  It's very versatile, fits more than you'd expect and is great both dressed up and down. I don't have a Noe but have other drawstring bags. Prefer the structure of the Speedy. Good luck!


Thanks Mak1203 - I'm leaning towards the speedy b mono for the same reasons you mentioned; versatility and structure


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Question - why does LV only carry 1-2 bags of a style in stock at the store? One store was sold out, and so I had to go to another one. This was the Speedy B style.


----------



## missjoannawearsblack

Has anyone have this bag or seen it in real life? I spotted it on the website and I am intrigued. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sonmi999

Pun said:


> A month ago, I ended my 5 year journey of WANTING a Speedy. I was finally able to treat myself to my dream of 5 years.
> 
> I proudly purchased a SpeedyB 30 in damier ebene. However I have never worn it out once since the purchase.
> 
> I always carry a laptop to work - so I can't use my SpeedyB as an everyday bag.
> I also realized a lot of my friends have various views on luxury goods (judgemental about the cost, or animal rights issues).  It's also been raining a fair bit where I am - which also discourages me from using it.
> 
> I feel like I have more work to do mentally to wear this bag. Right now the SpeedyB is wearing me and my insecurities.
> 
> Did anyone else have to go through this with their first purchase? How did you get over the fear of carrying your bag?


First of all, congratulations on buying your dream bag! I imagine how excited you were and also imagine how embarrassed you're feeling, since you still haven't used it. You don't have to worry about rain, the Damier Ebene uses treated leather and it's water resistant. Many people use bags on this print on rainy days (me included). About people who judge, the shame is on them, not on you. You probably worked hard for this bag and you deserve it. The money is yours and you should spend it however you want. Wear your dream bag proudly! ^_^ I used to avoid wearing monogram handbags when near most of my friends (they don't really recognize the other prints), but I try my best not to care anymore. It's none of their business. The only place where I still avoid flashier bags is at work. It's funny because I tend not to wear mono bags for work, but I went there wearing a pretty expensive leather LV bag on Friday and actually intend to make it one of my everyday workbags, but people have no clue it's LV. I really just want to avoid possible nasty comments at my workplace environment.


----------



## Sonmi999

lyk7749 said:


> Hi, apologies if I've posted to the wrong sun forum - I'm very new to this site and wanted your opinions on my first LV bag. Been eyeing up the speedy B25 mono and the Noe mono... not sure which one to get. Realised they are very different styles but I love them both which makes it impossible for me to choose.... which would you go for and why?


I'd DEFINITELY go for the Speedy B. The Noé is a huge bag. I had it and sold it because I kept bumping into everything and the strap wouldn't stay on my shoulder whatsoever.


----------



## lyk7749

Sonmi999 said:


> I'd DEFINITELY go for the Speedy B. The Noé is a huge bag. I had it and sold it because I kept bumping into everything and the strap wouldn't stay on my shoulder whatsoever.


 ahhh, good to know. Thanks for the insight. Looking like I will be getting the speedy b. Am going to the store tomorrow to try both as a last decider and will then make the purchase. Am so excited I cant sleep... feel like a kid on Christmas Eve again


----------



## Sonmi999

lyk7749 said:


> ahhh, good to know. Thanks for the insight. Looking like I will be getting the speedy b. Am going to the store tomorrow to try both as a last decider and will then make the purchase. Am so excited I cant sleep... feel like a kid on Christmas Eve again


This is great! I'm excited for you! I hope you choose the bag that will work best for your lifestyle


----------



## Yuki85

Hey Bag lovers,

My fingers are itching again and I am thinking of my next bag!!!My hubby says that I need a therapy not bag 

On my radar:
The palm spring mini in mono (super cute but only for weekends)
Speedy B in DA
NF in DA or the new one with the hearts in rose ballerin (I think that will be released in March)
or a SLG in DA

DA is still missing in my collection but I am just totally afraid of the color transfer. I do not want to have a bag only for good weather or for a particular season (maybe summer) because I wanna to use it and do not wanna baby it.

What is your experience of using DA items? Do I worry too much or not?

Your comments would be appreciated


----------



## Dawn

Has anyone else had LV-related dreams? I dreamed last night that I had a brand new DA Speedy and it just kept getting dirtier and dirtier when i tried to clean it  I think that means my brain is *not* ready for DA! ha!


----------



## Sonmi999

Yuki85 said:


> Hey Bag lovers,
> 
> My fingers are itching again and I am thinking of my next bag!!!My hubby says that I need a therapy not bag
> 
> On my radar:
> The palm spring mini in mono (super cute but only for weekends)
> Speedy B in DA
> NF in DA or the new one with the hearts in rose ballerin (I think that will be released in March)
> or a SLG in DA
> 
> DA is still missing in my collection but I am just totally afraid of the color transfer. I do not want to have a bag only for good weather or for a particular season (maybe summer) because I wanna to use it and do not wanna baby it.
> 
> What is your experience of using DA items? Do I worry too much or not?
> 
> Your comments would be appreciated


If you definitely want DA but are afraid of color transfer, the Neverfull is safer than the Speedy B.  I never had big color transfer problems with the NF and and the Delightful I used to own.


----------



## fabuleux

Dawn said:


> Has anyone else had LV-related dreams? I dreamed last night that I had a brand new DA Speedy and it just kept getting dirtier and dirtier when i tried to clean it  I think that means my brain is *not* ready for DA! ha!


My dream is that I can teleport into the wharehouse, grab what I want, and get back to my closet. Basically, I m an oneiric thief.


----------



## snibor

Yuki85 said:


> Hey Bag lovers,
> 
> My fingers are itching again and I am thinking of my next bag!!!My hubby says that I need a therapy not bag
> 
> On my radar:
> The palm spring mini in mono (super cute but only for weekends)
> Speedy B in DA
> NF in DA or the new one with the hearts in rose ballerin (I think that will be released in March)
> or a SLG in DA
> 
> DA is still missing in my collection but I am just totally afraid of the color transfer. I do not want to have a bag only for good weather or for a particular season (maybe summer) because I wanna to use it and do not wanna baby it.
> 
> What is your experience of using DA items? Do I worry too much or not?
> 
> Your comments would be appreciated



I have posted a pic of my 10 year old azur speedy several times. Never had color issues at all.  And I really was not careful with it either.  I never even cleaned it. Here it is


----------



## Aprilshack

fabuleux said:


> My dream is that I can teleport into the wharehouse, grab what I want, and get back to my closet. Basically, I m an oneiric thief.



That star trek transporter technology needs to be made pronto!


----------



## fabuleux

Aprilshack said:


> That star trek transporter technology needs to be made pronto!


Could it be a new feature on the iPhone 8?


----------



## Aprilshack

fabuleux said:


> Could it be a new feature on the iPhone 8?



I'd be so on it if it was. Siri would actually have a use for me.


----------



## newport5236

Dawn said:


> Has anyone else had LV-related dreams? I dreamed last night that I had a brand new DA Speedy and it just kept getting dirtier and dirtier when i tried to clean it  I think that means my brain is *not* ready for DA! ha!



Not LV, but I dreamed about finding Chanel espadrilles before.  After that dream, I knew I had to have them and I purchased them very soon after, lol!!! These things can happen when you think about LV a lot.  thank goodness your dream didn't happen to a real speedy though


----------



## Yuki85

Sonmi999 said:


> If you definitely want DA but are afraid of color transfer, the Neverfull is safer than the Speedy B.  I never had big color transfer problems with the NF and and the Delightful I used to own.





snibor said:


> I have posted a pic of my 10 year old azur speedy several times. Never had color issues at all.  And I really was not careful with it either.  I never even cleaned it. Here it is
> View attachment 3598032



Thank you for your answers!!! My hubby does not like it. He said: it looks so like a fake LV bag 

I think I will wait until the new patter releases. I do really like the Neverfull with the new DA patter. But do you think I can use DA year around, maybe in winter? I do not care about the water drops but I just do not like color transfer as I used to wear jeans with dark color.


----------



## snibor

Yuki85 said:


> Thank you for your answers!!! My hubby does not like it. He said: it looks so like a fake LV bag
> 
> I think I will wait until the new patter releases. I do really like the Neverfull with the new DA patter. But do you think I can use DA year around, maybe in winter? I do not care about the water drops but I just do not like color transfer as I used to wear jeans with dark color.



I admit in the past I tended not to wear azur in winter and switched to ebene.  But as u see from pic, (wearing sweater) I do now wear winter. Many people do. But I would say I wear more often in spring/ summer. It's the one lv bag I seem to get complimented on a lot. I love it with jeans.  Let us know what you get!


----------



## Sonmi999

Yuki85 said:


> Thank you for your answers!!! My hubby does not like it. He said: it looks so like a fake LV bag
> 
> I think I will wait until the new patter releases. I do really like the Neverfull with the new DA patter. But do you think I can use DA year around, maybe in winter? I do not care about the water drops but I just do not like color transfer as I used to wear jeans with dark color.


I wear a lot of dark clothes and only had slight color and transfer on the bottom of my NF DA. I wiped it with alcohol-free baby wipes and it was gone.


----------



## Mcmd11

For those of you with azur slgs have you used them in ebene bags? Have you had any transfer issues? Thinking of adding a mini pouchette but I have a few ebene bags so thinking practically could I use it in them. It would be my first azur piece. Thank you!


----------



## Benz5521

I need some help. I'm a guy but my wife and I were in an LV store and she really liked the Pallas. I want to order her one but did they update it? In all the pictures I see the monogram goes around the whole bag. On the website the monogram is on the front and back but the sides are a solid color. For example if you get the black accent color, the sides are black instead of monogram. I think this looks better but it just seems that there are two different styles.


----------



## snibor

Benz5521 said:


> I need some help. I'm a guy but my wife and I were in an LV store and she really liked the Pallas. I want to order her one but did they update it? In all the pictures I see the monogram goes around the whole bag. On the website the monogram is on the front and back but the sides are a solid color. For example if you get the black accent color, the sides are black instead of monogram. I think this looks better but it just seems that there are two different styles.



There are and it's not clear on website. I tried the Pallas bb in store it had leather on the sides. The price was a little more expensive. Saleslady told me it was more expensive because of added leather. I looked at raisin color. If you look on line it appears raisin more expensive.  I assume because it's the one with added leather on sides.    Some have the extra leather and some don't. I saw both in store. 

Can you order from store  and discuss with them?  Or try calling customer service lv to make sure you are ordering what you want. Not sure how helpful they will be but you could try.


----------



## snibor

Benz5521 said:


> I need some help. I'm a guy but my wife and I were in an LV store and she really liked the Pallas. I want to order her one but did they update it? In all the pictures I see the monogram goes around the whole bag. On the website the monogram is on the front and back but the sides are a solid color. For example if you get the black accent color, the sides are black instead of monogram. I think this looks better but it just seems that there are two different styles.



This the one she wants?  It's a little more expensive.  Go on website and search Pallas. You'll see the difference. 

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pallas-monogram-014536


----------



## Benz5521

snibor said:


> This the one she wants?  It's a little more expensive.  Go on website and search Pallas. You'll see the difference.
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/pallas-monogram-014536



Exactly. There's two different ones. Is the only difference the leather on the side? I prefer the look of that one. Can't remember what we saw in the store. I'm assuming the leather one. Louis is doing free overnight shipping so I'd like to get it placed by tonight. 

Thank you for the help.


----------



## mak1203

Can you purchase a handbag in the store and have them mail it as a gift vs. purchasing on-line?  My 2 local LVs are in Saks and NM.  My last 4 purchases (both in the store and on-line) did not come with a nice card or ribbon like I've seen in reveals here.  i'm wanting to get my sister a NF for her birthday and want to assure its got all the trimmings .  Thanks!


----------



## snibor

Benz5521 said:


> Exactly. There's two different ones. Is the only difference the leather on the side? I prefer the look of that one. Can't remember what we saw in the store. I'm assuming the leather one. Louis is doing free overnight shipping so I'd like to get it placed by tonight.
> 
> Thank you for the help.



As far as I know, only difference is leather on side and slightly higher price.   That's what saleslady at lv told me. You could order it and she could return if she doesn't like but I doubt she's not going to like leather on sides.  It's a beautiful bag. Kudos to you if you get it for her.


----------



## loptton

Guys. I am new to this forum and I just bought my first ever LV wallet from the flagship store in Dubai. I understand that it can be super stiff at first but why is my wallet lopsided? It's as if the top part of the wallet has more material than the bottom part making the gap from the top look bigger in comparison to the bottom. I've linked some imgurs of my wallet. It's really irritating me and I'd love to get an opinion on whether that's the way they are or if mine has something  weird going on. In all three images, my wallet is emptied of all its content. Its a 3-day old wallet.

http://imgur.com/a/tLkxL


----------



## snibor

loptton said:


> Guys. I am new to this forum and I just bought my first ever LV wallet from the flagship store in Dubai. I understand that it can be super stiff at first but why is my wallet lopsided? It's as if the top part of the wallet has more material than the bottom part making the gap from the top look bigger in comparison to the bottom. I've linked some imgurs of my wallet. It's really irritating me and I'd love to get an opinion on whether that's the way they are or if mine has something  weird going on. In all three images, my wallet is emptied of all its content. Its a 3-day old wallet.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tLkxL



I'm no expert but that 2nd pic looks weird.  I think you should be 100% happy.  Maybe exchange?  I'm sure others can give you opinion as well


----------



## Aprilshack

loptton said:


> Guys. I am new to this forum and I just bought my first ever LV wallet from the flagship store in Dubai. I understand that it can be super stiff at first but why is my wallet lopsided? It's as if the top part of the wallet has more material than the bottom part making the gap from the top look bigger in comparison to the bottom. I've linked some imgurs of my wallet. It's really irritating me and I'd love to get an opinion on whether that's the way they are or if mine has something  weird going on. In all three images, my wallet is emptied of all its content. Its a 3-day old wallet.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/tLkxL



It does look odd in the second picture.I would exchange if not happy otherwise it will just bug you.You should fully enjoy your purchase.


----------



## fabuleux

Some pictures from a current museum exhibit of Louis Vuitton archives in France.


----------



## bearhead

[QUOTE="Dawn, post: 31048873, member: 158Has anyone else had LV-relatedms? I dreamed last nat I had a brand new DA Speedy and ust kept getting dirtier and dirtier when i tried to clean it  I think that means my brain is *not* ready for DA! ha![/QUOTE]

This is funny, I had one last night!! I dreamed I found an LV i'd totally forgotten about! I couldn't get to the part where I figured out what the bag WAS. I told my husband about it this morning. He asked if it wa an impossible thing where I'd forget one. I told him no, then a minute later remembered I've got a Samur I'd bought for a trip to London that l hadn't used in a year!!


----------



## Butterlite

I just need to vent/share some of my excitement while I wait for my Chapman Bros. white pocket organizer to arrive from CA (-lifornia not -nada). Insert jazz hands emoji here. It was the last one in the US!! Woo Hoo! [emoji28] at least that's what cs told me. Insert dancing emoji here!


----------



## Aprilshack

Do LV online stores outside your own country ship internationally? Just wondering in case if there is ever anything that the uk site doesn't have and another does?


----------



## fabuleux

Aprilshack said:


> Do LV online stores outside your own country ship internationally? Just wondering in case if there is ever anything that the uk site doesn't have and another does?


No.


----------



## ALyn827

Does anyone know how long the Neverfull in DA will be available with the Rose Ballerine lining?  Thx


----------



## fabuleux

ALyn827 said:


> Does anyone know how long the Neverfull in DA will be available with the Rose Ballerine lining?  Thx


Until sales start to drop and something new is introduced.


----------



## lapreciosask

I plan on getting an azur bag for this spring/summer. I do have bags in monogram, damier evene as well as in epi and empreinte leathers. What is a functional azur bag for a stay-at-home mom of two preschoolers? I'm thinking about getting one of these three: favorite mm, neverfull mm and speedy b. Any recommendations/suggestions?


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

lapreciosask said:


> I plan on getting an azur bag for this spring/summer. I do have bags in monogram, damier evene as well as in epi and empreinte leathers. What is a functional azur bag for a stay-at-home mom of two preschoolers? I'm thinking about getting one of these three: favorite mm, neverfull mm and speedy b. Any recommendations/suggestions?



Girolata IMO


----------



## chrissy106

fabuleux said:


> Until sales start to drop and something new is introduced.


Just curious... Is this what happened to the Monogram Neverfull MM in Rose Ballerine?


----------



## Abercrombiegurl13

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.


Can somebody pleade help me authenticate the speedy that i just bought through meet ups? Thank you


----------



## Yuki85

Hi baglovers.
Yesterday I went to our store to check the DA NF, I realized that it does not good to me  And the MM size seems also too small for me (I am 1.80). This is really weird. If the print does not look good on me I can understand that but now even the size is not for me anymore even though my NF chain is in MM size. And then the SA asked me to try the GM size in mono -BOOMMM - Everything was perfect. I felt in love in the NF GM in mono. I never never looked at GM in mono because I always though it is too big as a daily bag as I usually do not care that much. It is why I never tried it on me. After that I watches a tone of videos regarding the GM NF in mono.

Does anyone of you using the NF GM in mono as a working bag? Now, I do not know what to buy. Can anyone help?? It is sooo difficult to make a decision.


----------



## AlexNicole93

Hi guys!

I bought the Neverfull MM last week and used it for the first time yesterday. I loved the look and feel of the bag, but didn't realize how much it would bother me walking around with a zipper-less purse. The bag was cinched the whole time but I was constantly paranoid about being pick-pocketed. 

The Neverfull is my first LV bag (and the first purse I've ever owned without a zipper) and I originally had a tough time deciding between it and the Speedy B in 25 or 30. I went with the Neverfull because it seemed like a more practical and versatile everyday bag, but now I'm not so sure. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the Speedy B in DE but can't tell if it would be a mistake. I can't visit my local LV outlet for another couple of days, so in the mean time I could really use some advice. 

Anybody had this dilemma before? Thanks!


----------



## Fifitrix

AlexNicole93 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I bought the Neverfull MM last week and used it for the first time yesterday. I loved the look and feel of the bag, but didn't realize how much it would bother me walking around with a zipper-less purse. The bag was cinched the whole time but I was constantly paranoid about being pick-pocketed.
> 
> The Neverfull is my first LV bag (and the first purse I've ever owned without a zipper) and I originally had a tough time deciding between it and the Speedy B in 25 or 30. I went with the Neverfull because it seemed like a more practical and versatile everyday bag, but now I'm not so sure. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the Speedy B in DE but can't tell if it would be a mistake. I can't visit my local LV outlet for another couple of days, so in the mean time I could really use some advice.
> 
> Anybody had this dilemma before? Thanks!



You've used it so shouldn't be taking it back.


----------



## jillyfish108

AlexNicole93 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I bought the Neverfull MM last week and used it for the first time yesterday. I loved the look and feel of the bag, but didn't realize how much it would bother me walking around with a zipper-less purse. The bag was cinched the whole time but I was constantly paranoid about being pick-pocketed.
> 
> The Neverfull is my first LV bag (and the first purse I've ever owned without a zipper) and I originally had a tough time deciding between it and the Speedy B in 25 or 30. I went with the Neverfull because it seemed like a more practical and versatile everyday bag, but now I'm not so sure. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the Speedy B in DE but can't tell if it would be a mistake. I can't visit my local LV outlet for another couple of days, so in the mean time I could really use some advice.
> 
> Anybody had this dilemma before? Thanks!



I had the same dilemma when I got my delightful pm. I was looking at it or the totally pm at the time. I regret not getting the totally for sure!! but I've grown to love my delightful! The open tote has taken a lot of getting used to but it's so nice to have to just throw things in grab and go and I can put my wallet and phone in the zip pocket for security and use the pochettes (nm and the mini) by clipping them to the dring for all my little stuff. You could do the same with the neverfull to. But!! You may be like me and always regret not  changing to the zip closure bag or at least going back to check so it's worth going back in to check in my opinion!!! There's a always purse organizers you can get to put in it that have zip tops too. Good luck with you decision I know how you feel!!


----------



## Lizzys

AlexNicole93 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I bought the Neverfull MM last week and used it for the first time yesterday. I loved the look and feel of the bag, but didn't realize how much it would bother me walking around with a zipper-less purse. The bag was cinched the whole time but I was constantly paranoid about being pick-pocketed.
> 
> The Neverfull is my first LV bag (and the first purse I've ever owned without a zipper) and I originally had a tough time deciding between it and the Speedy B in 25 or 30. I went with the Neverfull because it seemed like a more practical and versatile everyday bag, but now I'm not so sure. I'm thinking of exchanging it for the Speedy B in DE but can't tell if it would be a mistake. I can't visit my local LV outlet for another couple of days, so in the mean time I could really use some advice.
> 
> Anybody had this dilemma before? Thanks!


I have seen people on the forum getting a purse organizer that zips so they can enjoy their bag and not be worried like you are.  Enjoy your new bag!
http://pursebling.com/purse-bling-exclusive-zippered-purse-organizer-jumbo-p-2285.html


----------



## Dee1jay

Lizzys said:


> I have seen people on the forum getting a purse organizer that zips so they can enjoy their bag and not be worried like you are.  Enjoy your new bag!
> http://pursebling.com/purse-bling-exclusive-zippered-purse-organizer-jumbo-p-2285.html



AlexNicole93:  My GF added a zippered Samorga organizer to her NF GM and is very happy with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Keke78

Hello,
My girlfriend bought me a DIGIT Bracelet LV, 19cm but it is too big for me, can LV reduce it if I go to the shop ? 
If yes, how does it cost ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Zoezampalunga

jillyfish108 said:


> I had the same dilemma when I got my delightful pm. I was looking at it or the totally pm at the time. I regret not getting the totally for sure!! but I've grown to love my delightful! The open tote has taken a lot of getting used to but it's so nice to have to just throw things in grab and go and I can put my wallet and phone in the zip pocket for security and use the pochettes (nm and the mini) by clipping them to the dring for all my little stuff. You could do the same with the neverfull to. But!! You may be like me and always regret not  changing to the zip closure bag or at least going back to check so it's worth going back in to check in my opinion!!! There's a always purse organizers you can get to put in it that have zip tops too. Good luck with you decision I know how you feel!!



I would definitely try with a bag organizer. LV does not change bags if they have been used! They inspect them with a fine comb.
Enjoy your neverfull, it's a gorgeus and vesatile bag[emoji4]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Keke78 said:


> Hello,
> My girlfriend bought me a DIGIT Bracelet LV, 19cm but it is too big for me, can LV reduce it if I go to the shop ?
> If yes, how does it cost ?
> Thanks a lot



Hi. No, the will not reduce it. But the can change it with a smaller one (if it exists) or refund it (whitin 14 days from purchase) if the find it "in resellable condition". Good luck! [emoji106]


----------



## Roshelle

Is there somebody that can help me discover the age of my bag? The code inside the bag is AR9002, but for some reason I can't get to the year of age if I look at the guides on the web.


----------



## tessa_13

roxies_mom said:


> Congratulations on your dream bag! Don't worry about using Damier Ebene in the rain, no vachetta to worry about. DE is my go to rain bag! Sorry about judgemental friends....I say use it and enjoy it!



Ignore these judgemental people, the issue is theirs not yours. You have worked hard for your bag- go enjoy it. I also have a speedy DE and I use it every day- on crowded public transport and heavy rain and after 2 years still looks new.


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Hi everyone! So I bought a Speedy B 30 in Mono less than a month ago....but now would like to exchange for a Totally MM. Can I still do this even though there are wrinkles on the strap due to it being curled up in the box? There are also creases on the Speedy since I just left in the box and didn't stuff it with anything.


----------



## Aoifs

Lovebagsaholic said:


> Hi everyone! So I bought a Speedy B 30 in Mono less than a month ago....but now would like to exchange for a Totally MM. Can I still do this even though there are wrinkles on the strap due to it being curled up in the box? There are also creases on the Speedy since I just left in the box and didn't stuff it with anything.



Should be fine as long it's within 14 days of purchase.


----------



## Lovebagsaholic

Aoifs said:


> Should be fine as long it's within 14 days of purchase.


Thank you!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Roshelle said:


> Is there somebody that can help me discover the age of my bag? The code inside the bag is AR9002, but for some reason I can't get to the year of age if I look at the guides on the web.


Your date code seems a little odd. Any bag made prior to 2007 should read as follows: Country of Origin (AR - France) The 1st and 3rd number should be the month the bag was made and 2nd and 4th number is the year the bag was made. I guess it makes no sense because yours reads France, but the month looks odd (90) and the year produced was (02) 2002. Did you buy this bag preloved? Can you take a picture of your date code?


----------



## snibor

Just a shout out to all the forum members who make this place so awesome. Life without tpf just wouldn't be the same. Ok carry on.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Does anyone know if something is up with the Pochette Accessoires? Is it being re-designed too? I was looking to get one in the DE canvas and it just says "call for availability"  online for the last couple of weeks on all of the canvas types.


----------



## Melanie Warsaw

Roshelle said:


> Is there somebody that can help me discover the age of my bag? The code inside the bag is AR9002, but for some reason I can't get to the year of age if I look at the guides on the web.


Where did you purchase it? That date code is invalid...


----------



## Melanie Warsaw

I was wondering that


PurseAddict728 said:


> Does anyone know if something is up with the Pochette Accessoires? Is it being re-designed too? I was looking to get one in the DE canvas and it just says "call for availability"  online for the last couple of weeks on all of the canvas types.


 a few weeks ago when I saw that on all of the Speedy Bandoulieres in DA and DE! Are they changing them??


----------



## lvbananas

Melanie Warsaw said:


> I was wondering that
> 
> a few weeks ago when I saw that on all of the Speedy Bandoulieres in DA and DE! Are they changing them??



So is the Toiletry 15 and 19.


----------



## msGrn

Has anyone bought the monogram key pouch /cles in Europe recently? If so, how much does it cost in euros? Deciding if I should buy it in Finland or in the USA. Thanks!


----------



## LvoemyLV

What does it mean when you preorder, the release date comes, and my preorder hasn't been validated yet?


----------



## viewwing

msGrn said:


> Has anyone bought the monogram key pouch /cles in Europe recently? If so, how much does it cost in euros? Deciding if I should buy it in Finland or in the USA. Thanks!


LV is cheaper in Europe... ALWAYS...


----------



## Zoezampalunga

msGrn said:


> Has anyone bought the monogram key pouch /cles in Europe recently? If so, how much does it cost in euros? Deciding if I should buy it in Finland or in the USA. Thanks!



It's Euro 135,00 (USD 145) [emoji4]


----------



## LvoemyLV

LvoemyLV said:


> What does it mean when you preorder, the release date comes, and my preorder hasn't been validated yet?


Bump? Please


----------



## fabuleux

LvoemyLV said:


> Bump? Please


It means nothing. You might be down the list and there is not yet enough inventory to fill your request. When an item is first released, stores get a shipment of "x" pieces (some of these will go to customers who have made a reservation at the store) and some pieces are used to fill orders placed via CS. If there are not enough pieces to go around (that is to be shipped to stores and to fill CS orders), you'll have to wait until the next shipment. The first shipment of new items is usually pretty small (which is why everything always feels so limited at first), then LV ships more as production continues.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hello all... where is the SA recommendation thread? does the LV forum have that? looking for an SA near me. thanks.


----------



## fabuleux

ccbaggirl89 said:


> hello all... where is the SA recommendation thread? does the LV forum have that? looking for an SA near me. thanks.


It's in the shopping subcategory.


----------



## daikini

msGrn said:


> Has anyone bought the monogram key pouch /cles in Europe recently? If so, how much does it cost in euros? Deciding if I should buy it in Finland or in the USA. Thanks!


Hi! The german, italian and the french homepage of LV says EUR 135,-- of you mean the pochette clés. I think the Price is the same in whole europe.


----------



## msGrn

daikini said:


> Hi! The german, italian and the french homepage of LV says EUR 135,-- of you mean the pochette clés. I think the Price is the same in whole europe.



Yes! Thank you so much for the screenshot. Looks like I'll be purchasing it in the EU.


----------



## daikini

msGrn said:


> Yes! Thank you so much for the screenshot. Looks like I'll be purchasing it in the EU.


Your welcome!


----------



## athenavuitton

Ladies i need advice [emoji173] im torn between the Nf mono and damier ebene. DE version looks so classy but theres that long standing cracking issue..


----------



## viewwing

athenavuitton said:


> Ladies i need advice [emoji173] im torn between the Nf mono and damier ebene. DE version looks so classy but theres that long standing cracking issue..


I won't do DE, the strap is also stiff and much harder... not comfy.


----------



## fabuleux

athenavuitton said:


> Ladies i need advice [emoji173] im torn between the Nf mono and damier ebene. DE version looks so classy but theres that long standing cracking issue..


The Monogram version is just better for this particular design. DE leather will show wear quicker on the handles. It's just not ideal for very pliable areas. This leather is better for somewhat structured bags on which it doesn't have to flex.


----------



## PurseAddict728

athenavuitton said:


> Ladies i need advice [emoji173] im torn between the Nf mono and damier ebene. DE version looks so classy but theres that long standing cracking issue..


I will say that yes the DE is quite stiff when I first used my NF, but with daily use I think it felt "broken in" after several months of use. I have had mine for almost 3 years now and I have not had any cracking issues. The bag still looks brand new imo. There are some minor areas of wear on the strap but I do not see any creasing or cracking. Just know that if you decide to go with the DE these known issues might come up, but it shouldn't deter you from getting this bag if you are interested in DE vs mono. If you go with a mono NF then you also have to worry about stains/water spots on the vachetta. Both are good choices imo.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Dawn

Ahhhh I was at an indoor waterpark a couple of weeks ago and two women (I think mother and daughter) brought in their LVs 
Infrarouge Pochette Metis and what I think was a pallas chain bag. I mean, I know you don't want to store them in the locker - but you're in a WATERPARK. With water. And children everywhere who do not give a flying leap if they splash you! 
I was so scared for their bags but happy I spotted them. I hadn't seen the infrarouge IRL and it was even more stunning in person. But still. Waterpark and LV just doesn't mix for me!


----------



## snibor

lV site down again!   Hmmm


----------



## Morenita21

snibor said:


> lV site down again!   Hmmm



Supposed to be down until tomorrow morning. Just called customer service and that's what they told me.


----------



## JazzyMac

Rant Story//Since some SAs choose not to do their job, and leave it all on the customer, it'd be nice if we could at least get a little bit of change thrown our way at the end of each month.  In appreciation.

Visited an LV over the weekend looking for a fairly new piece that I screen-captured from the forums.  After being ignored by the many SAs hanging around--common in the U.S. stores, so I stopped taking offense--one asks how she can help.  I told her about the piece, which she'd never seen, said didn't sound familiar, yada, yada, and smirked when I said I had a picture.  So I reach for my phone, and in that split-second, I realize that nobody's moved a muscle.  Not to look in the cases, not to look in the computer, iPad, nothing.  I glance out the side of my eye and realize the piece is right. there. in. the. case., in a different color.  So I decide to take my time pulling up the photo.  Meanwhile, she goes back to conversing with the other SA, while I'm shaking my head in disbelief.  I show her my phone photo, and she goes to get *the wrong piece*, walking past the correct one.  "No, that's not it...actually, it's right there", I pointed to the actual piece.  Then the SA proceeds to play the yes-no-yes-no game with me.  Really?  #TwilightZone 

Now that "we" have found the piece, it's time to discuss color options.  "Oh, this only came in black", she says dismissively.  "Yeah?  But you haven't even looked it up?"--now I'm the one smirking and challenging.  Finally she goes to the computer and says, "Oh, this must be new because I haven't seen it before"...like seriously, wow, I would have never figured that out at all. I don't have time to hang out in traffic dealing with any more LV stores of the same attitudes, so she's going to do her job today if I have anything to do with it.  She sighs, looks up the piece, sees a different color and goes to retrieve it.  

Shouldn't have to pull teeth to get people to do their job--argh!  Send me my bonus!

//EndStory


----------



## snibor

JazzyMac said:


> Rant Story//Since some SAs choose not to do their job, and leave it all on the customer, it'd be nice if we could at least get a little bit of change thrown our way at the end of each month.  In appreciation.
> 
> Visited an LV over the weekend looking for a fairly new piece that I screen-captured from the forums.  After being ignored by the many SAs hanging around--common in the U.S. stores, so I stopped taking offense--one asks how she can help.  I told her about the piece, which she'd never seen, said didn't sound familiar, yada, yada, and smirked when I said I had a picture.  So I reach for my phone, and in that split-second, I realize that nobody's moved a muscle.  Not to look in the cases, not to look in the computer, iPad, nothing.  I glance out the side of my eye and realize the piece is right. there. in. the. case., in a different color.  So I decide to take my time pulling up the photo.  Meanwhile, she goes back to conversing with the other SA, while I'm shaking my head in disbelief.  I show her my phone photo, and she goes to get *the wrong piece*, walking past the correct one.  "No, that's not it...actually, it's right there", I pointed to the actual piece.  Then the SA proceeds to play the yes-no-yes-no game with me.  Really?  #TwilightZone
> 
> Now that "we" have found the piece, it's time to discuss color options.  "Oh, this only came in black", she says dismissively.  "Yeah?  But you haven't even looked it up?"--now I'm the one smirking and challenging.  Finally she goes to the computer and says, "Oh, this must be new because I haven't seen it before"...like seriously, wow, I would have never figured that out at all. I don't have time to hang out in traffic dealing with any more LV stores of the same attitudes, so she's going to do her job today if I have anything to do with it.  She sighs, looks up the piece, sees a different color and goes to retrieve it.
> 
> Shouldn't have to pull teeth to get people to do their job--argh!  Send me my bonus!
> 
> //EndStory



Disgraceful. I have not had an experience like that. Sorry. I so agree with you.


----------



## Kitty157

JazzyMac said:


> Rant Story//Since some SAs choose not to do their job, and leave it all on the customer, it'd be nice if we could at least get a little bit of change thrown our way at the end of each month.  In appreciation.
> 
> Visited an LV over the weekend looking for a fairly new piece that I screen-captured from the forums.  After being ignored by the many SAs hanging around--common in the U.S. stores, so I stopped taking offense--one asks how she can help.  I told her about the piece, which she'd never seen, said didn't sound familiar, yada, yada, and smirked when I said I had a picture.  So I reach for my phone, and in that split-second, I realize that nobody's moved a muscle.  Not to look in the cases, not to look in the computer, iPad, nothing.  I glance out the side of my eye and realize the piece is right. there. in. the. case., in a different color.  So I decide to take my time pulling up the photo.  Meanwhile, she goes back to conversing with the other SA, while I'm shaking my head in disbelief.  I show her my phone photo, and she goes to get *the wrong piece*, walking past the correct one.  "No, that's not it...actually, it's right there", I pointed to the actual piece.  Then the SA proceeds to play the yes-no-yes-no game with me.  Really?  #TwilightZone
> 
> Now that "we" have found the piece, it's time to discuss color options.  "Oh, this only came in black", she says dismissively.  "Yeah?  But you haven't even looked it up?"--now I'm the one smirking and challenging.  Finally she goes to the computer and says, "Oh, this must be new because I haven't seen it before"...like seriously, wow, I would have never figured that out at all. I don't have time to hang out in traffic dealing with any more LV stores of the same attitudes, so she's going to do her job today if I have anything to do with it.  She sighs, looks up the piece, sees a different color and goes to retrieve it.
> 
> Shouldn't have to pull teeth to get people to do their job--argh!  Send me my bonus!
> 
> //EndStory



Common in Canada too... she should share her commission with u too. [emoji4]


----------



## PurseAddict728

JazzyMac said:


> Rant Story//Since some SAs choose not to do their job, and leave it all on the customer, it'd be nice if we could at least get a little bit of change thrown our way at the end of each month.  In appreciation.
> 
> Visited an LV over the weekend looking for a fairly new piece that I screen-captured from the forums.  After being ignored by the many SAs hanging around--common in the U.S. stores, so I stopped taking offense--one asks how she can help.  I told her about the piece, which she'd never seen, said didn't sound familiar, yada, yada, and smirked when I said I had a picture.  So I reach for my phone, and in that split-second, I realize that nobody's moved a muscle.  Not to look in the cases, not to look in the computer, iPad, nothing.  I glance out the side of my eye and realize the piece is right. there. in. the. case., in a different color.  So I decide to take my time pulling up the photo.  Meanwhile, she goes back to conversing with the other SA, while I'm shaking my head in disbelief.  I show her my phone photo, and she goes to get *the wrong piece*, walking past the correct one.  "No, that's not it...actually, it's right there", I pointed to the actual piece.  Then the SA proceeds to play the yes-no-yes-no game with me.  Really?  #TwilightZone
> 
> Now that "we" have found the piece, it's time to discuss color options.  "Oh, this only came in black", she says dismissively.  "Yeah?  But you haven't even looked it up?"--now I'm the one smirking and challenging.  Finally she goes to the computer and says, "Oh, this must be new because I haven't seen it before"...like seriously, wow, I would have never figured that out at all. I don't have time to hang out in traffic dealing with any more LV stores of the same attitudes, so she's going to do her job today if I have anything to do with it.  She sighs, looks up the piece, sees a different color and goes to retrieve it.
> 
> Shouldn't have to pull teeth to get people to do their job--argh!  Send me my bonus!
> 
> //EndStory


I feel the same way sometimes. I usually know more than the SAs. It is pretty comical - I've asked to see items right under their nose and they say it's not in stock. Sometimes I think they just get lazy and don't want to check. But come on they see these items all day. For the most part most of them are polite, except for one SA. Every time I asked try on a different bag she heavily sighed and looked annoyed as if I was cutting into her personal time. But newsflash - if you don't want to work in customer service then don't work in retail! There is a high turn over at the LV closest to me so I guess most of them just don't care about their job.


----------



## athenavuitton

viewwing said:


> I won't do DE, the strap is also stiff and much harder... not comfy.



Yep... i think the treated leather is better on bags like the speedy [emoji853] too bad though coz i like how understated the DE is.


----------



## athenavuitton

fabuleux said:


> The Monogram version is just better for this particular design. DE leather will show wear quicker on the handles. It's just not ideal for very pliable areas. This leather is better for somewhat structured bags on which it doesn't have to flex.



Im considering the mono print too but i would probably treat the vachetta first before using it... i love the honey patina if its even like in my deauville that i bought pre loved[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] my friend has the NF DE and so far, so good. Its been three years with her. But i know she babies it a lot and it sees the light of day maybe once a month. I plan to use and abuse my bags. I still keep going back and forth between mono and de [emoji85]


----------



## athenavuitton

PurseAddict728 said:


> I will say that yes the DE is quite stiff when I first used my NF, but with daily use I think it felt "broken in" after several months of use. I have had mine for almost 3 years now and I have not had any cracking issues. The bag still looks brand new imo. There are some minor areas of wear on the strap but I do not see any creasing or cracking. Just know that if you decide to go with the DE these known issues might come up, but it shouldn't deter you from getting this bag if you are interested in DE vs mono. If you go with a mono NF then you also have to worry about stains/water spots on the vachetta. Both are good choices imo.  Just my two cents.



Yea i agree. If i ever buy one in mono, i would treat the leather first [emoji4] i was in auckland couple of days ago and i tried the nf de gm cinched. My heart sang but then i remembered the cracking straps. The SA said he has never heard of it before, but i guess they are told to deny any issue. Good to hear that your bag is in good condition so far ! Its pleasant to hear good things about this bag after a few years of use[emoji173] well we know what they say, we hear about the negative things more often than the positive things. Thank u ladies for all your replies, i do appreciate it


----------



## einertia

Kitty157 said:


> Common in Canada too... she should share her commission with u too. [emoji4]


Sadly, this has happened to me several times, and I am in France (where of all places you'd expect them to know what they are talking about!)


----------



## Michellynn71

Probably the wrong place to post this question (but my "privileges" don't seem to let me start a new thread yet).  Apologies in advance if this is the wrong place.
BUT...if it isn't (LOL)...here is my dilemma/question.  I'm planning to buy both the Duomo crossbody and the Pochette Metis in the coming weeks.  One I am planning to buy in the US (likely the Duomo)...the other I am planning to buy when I am in London in a few weeks (likely the Pochette Metis since it will have a smaller box and should be easier to bring home in luggage).  Because of the fall on the GBP (british pound) due to BREXIT...you can save quite a bit on buying "luxury" items in UK these days (particularly when you factor in VAT).  So, if luggage space wasn't a concern I'd probably try to buy both in London.  However, I'm wondering if it will be difficult to find either of these in the stores, or if it is easier to find one in one country vs. the other.  Does anyone in US and UK know how easy it is to walk in to most LV boutiques and find these readily available on site?


----------



## Michellynn71

JazzyMac said:


> Rant Story//Since some SAs choose not to do their job, and leave it all on the customer, it'd be nice if we could at least get a little bit of change thrown our way at the end of each month.  In appreciation.
> 
> Visited an LV over the weekend looking for a fairly new piece that I screen-captured from the forums.  After being ignored by the many SAs hanging around--common in the U.S. stores, .....//EndStory



I always find this kind of behavior so bizarre (and yes, beyond frustrating).  For me it comes across as if they do not think they need to provide you assistance (a bit condescending) and is likely the reason many women hesitate to go into stores to buy bags in person (it can be intimidating).  This should be one of the most enjoyable experiences when you purchase these bags....AND we are keeping THEM employed by coming into the store to do it.  They should be leaping to assist when we come in.  As you said...not always true.  One of my best experiences with LV SAs was actually in Selfridges in London, believe it or not,  Very helpful, very patient...not pushy,,,just pleasant all the way around.  Now THAT is how to do it.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Michellynn71 said:


> Probably the wrong place to post this question (but my "privileges" don't seem to let me start a new thread yet).  Apologies in advance if this is the wrong place.
> BUT...if it isn't (LOL)...here is my dilemma/question.  I'm planning to buy both the Duomo crossbody and the Pochette Metis in the coming weeks.  One I am planning to buy in the US (likely the Duomo)...the other I am planning to buy when I am in London in a few weeks (likely the Pochette Metis since it will have a smaller box and should be easier to bring home in luggage).  Because of the fall on the GBP (british pound) due to BREXIT...you can save quite a bit on buying "luxury" items in UK these days (particularly when you factor in VAT).  So, if luggage space wasn't a concern I'd probably try to buy both in London.  However, I'm wondering if it will be difficult to find either of these in the stores, or if it is easier to find one in one country vs. the other.  Does anyone in US and UK know how easy it is to walk in to most LV boutiques and find these readily available on site?



Duomo hobo or crossbody? I don't think it will be very difficult to find either Duomo. The Pochette Metis however might be a little bit harder to come by. Which one are you looking for? Mono, reverse or the Empreinte? I can't tell you definitively, maybe someone from the UK can chime in but I have been reading all over TPF that lots of people are on waitlist for the mono and Empreinte. Currently, I am a waitlist for Empreinte.


----------



## Michellynn71

PurseAddict728....I'll be looking for the Duomo crossbody.  For the Pochette Metis, I think my preference will be the Mono....but if the Empreinte was on site and the Mono wasn't ...I could see myself just going with the Empriente.  However, it sounds like both might be equally difficult to find.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Michellynn71 said:


> PurseAddict728....I'll be looking for the Duomo crossbody.  For the Pochette Metis, I think my preference will be the Mono....but if the Empreinte was on site and the Mono wasn't ...I could see myself just going with the Empriente.  However, it sounds like both might be equally difficult to find.



I don't have a relationship with a particular SA. But if you know which LV you are going to in the US then you can find out if they have the Duomo Crossbody. If they don't usually they can order it in right to that location, you are not obligated to buy it if you don't like it either. I'm sorry, but I have no idea what to tell you for the PM if you are looking in London. Do you know which LV location you are going to in London?


----------



## JazzyMac

For some reason the Pochette Metis is scarce, so it may not be available in a boutique.  Maybe you can call ahead and see about reserving it.


----------



## Michellynn71

PurseAddict728 said:


> I don't have a relationship with a particular SA. But if you know which LV you are going to in the US then you can find out if they have the Duomo Crossbody. If they don't usually they can order it in right to that location, you are not obligated to buy it if you don't like it either. I'm sorry, but I have no idea what to tell you for the PM if you are looking in London. Do you know which LV location you are going to in London?


Yeah...starting to think calling the stores ahead of time will be the way to go.  The US store is like 10 minutes from my Office....so pretty easy to hit.  The UK location will be either LV Harrods or LV Selfridges so that I can do shopping with other brands in a short period of time (its a work trip...so shopping time will be limited).  Again...thinking calling them ahead of time is definitely a good recommendation.


----------



## Michellynn71

JazzyMac said:


> For some reason the Pochette Metis is scarce, so it may not be available in a boutique.  Maybe you can call ahead and see about reserving it.


Yes....sounds like the best thing to do.  I may try calling the week before I go to UK to Harrods and Selfridges to see if they an reserve or order in for when I will be there.


----------



## einertia

Michellynn71 said:


> PurseAddict728....I'll be looking for the Duomo crossbody.  For the Pochette Metis, I think my preference will be the Mono....but if the Empreinte was on site and the Mono wasn't ...I could see myself just going with the Empriente.  However, it sounds like both might be equally difficult to find.


Maybe you could get a hold of the pochette metis in the Heathrow Louis Vuitton store. You can email them beforehand to ask whether they have it in stock and if they can put it on hold for you (I think they can only put it on hold 48 hours before you go though).

I know that the pochette metis is on very demand and I visited my store about twenty times in the course of two years before being able to see one in person (which I bought on the spot).

Good luck!


----------



## Michellynn71

einertia said:


> Maybe you could get a hold of the pochette metis in the Heathrow Louis Vuitton store. You can email them beforehand to ask whether they have it in stock and if they can put it on hold for you (I think they can only put it on hold 48 hours before you go though).
> 
> I know that the pochette metis is on very demand and I visited my store about twenty times in the course of two years before being able to see one in person (which I bought on the spot).
> 
> Good luck!


That is a great idea!  I can try calling the airport boutique as well.  Typically it has a fairly small selection/quantity, relative to other locations...but calling ahead could make it work.


----------



## einertia

Michellynn71 said:


> That is a great idea!  I can try calling the airport boutique as well.  Typically it has a fairly small selection/quantity, relative to other locations...but calling ahead could make it work.



And I think you can have your VAT refunded too, that'd be quite a win win situation!


----------



## Michellynn71

einertia said:


> And I think you can have your VAT refunded too, that'd be quite a win win situation!


Most definitely!!


----------



## Dee1jay

JazzyMac said:


> Rant Story//Since some SAs choose not to do their job, and leave it all on the customer, it'd be nice if we could at least get a little bit of change thrown our way at the end of each month.  In appreciation.
> 
> Visited an LV over the weekend looking for a fairly new piece that I screen-captured from the forums.  After being ignored by the many SAs hanging around--common in the U.S. stores, so I stopped taking offense--one asks how she can help.  I told her about the piece, which she'd never seen, said didn't sound familiar, yada, yada, and smirked when I said I had a picture.  So I reach for my phone, and in that split-second, I realize that nobody's moved a muscle.  Not to look in the cases, not to look in the computer, iPad, nothing.  I glance out the side of my eye and realize the piece is right. there. in. the. case., in a different color.  So I decide to take my time pulling up the photo.  Meanwhile, she goes back to conversing with the other SA, while I'm shaking my head in disbelief.  I show her my phone photo, and she goes to get *the wrong piece*, walking past the correct one.  "No, that's not it...actually, it's right there", I pointed to the actual piece.  Then the SA proceeds to play the yes-no-yes-no game with me.  Really?  #TwilightZone
> 
> Now that "we" have found the piece, it's time to discuss color options.  "Oh, this only came in black", she says dismissively.  "Yeah?  But you haven't even looked it up?"--now I'm the one smirking and challenging.  Finally she goes to the computer and says, "Oh, this must be new because I haven't seen it before"...like seriously, wow, I would have never figured that out at all. I don't have time to hang out in traffic dealing with any more LV stores of the same attitudes, so she's going to do her job today if I have anything to do with it.  She sighs, looks up the piece, sees a different color and goes to retrieve it.
> 
> Shouldn't have to pull teeth to get people to do their job--argh!  Send me my bonus!
> 
> //EndStory



This is almost an exact description of an encounter my GF and I had last year at an LV store. Took us way too long to get any help. She was asking about a W Bag in a particular monogram/leather combo. SA said it didn't come in that form...until we showed him a photo from the LV site. Then, as you said, he says "It must be new, I haven't seen that before". Totally irritating. Didn't buy from the SA.  I use the website or find items at Yoogi's now. Sorry SA, hope you don't need my money.


----------



## Aoifs

Michellynn71 said:


> Most definitely!!



PM is hard to find in Europe. Heathrow may be your best bet if you're able to call ahead. I would call the stores too but if that didn't work out, I'd still show up and take a chance! 

The PM is much easier to get in the US but it's more expensive there. 

I can't comment on the Duomo.


----------



## Michellynn71

Aoifs said:


> PM is hard to find in Europe. Heathrow may be your best bet if you're able to call ahead. I would call the stores too but if that didn't work out, I'd still show up and take a chance!
> 
> The PM is much easier to get in the US but it's more expensive there.
> 
> I can't comment on the Duomo.


Thanks!  I ended up buying the Duomo later in the day after I posted this.  The LV website came back up and it was no longer on there (or in my wish list)....so I decided not to chance waiting any longer and went to my local boutique that day (it's only 10 min from my office).  They had only one in stock behind the counter and apparently they won't be getting any more (discontinued). 

And yes...for the PM i'm just going to call ahead in London to all the locations.  If I'm not able to get it there on this upcoming trip, I will likely call my local boutique and have them order me one and wait for that to come in (they said it would probably take a month once they put me in for one).


----------



## Aoifs

Michellynn71 said:


> Thanks!  I ended up buying the Duomo later in the day after I posted this.  The LV website came back up and it was no longer on there (or in my wish list)....so I decided not to chance waiting any longer and went to my local boutique that day (it's only 10 min from my office).  They had only one in stock behind the counter and apparently they won't be getting any more (discontinued).
> 
> And yes...for the PM i'm just going to call ahead in London to all the locations.  If I'm not able to get it there on this upcoming trip, I will likely call my local boutique and have them order me one and wait for that to come in (they said it would probably take a month once they put me in for one).


Wow how lucky. Meant to be! Enjoy.


----------



## Michellynn71

Aoifs said:


> Wow how lucky. Meant to be! Enjoy.



Exactly!


----------



## RenaeInCA

snibor said:


> lV site down again!   Hmmm


Yeah, I didn't bother calling but I had to wait until Wednesday to place my order online.


----------



## RenaeInCA

Michellynn71 said:


> PurseAddict728....I'll be looking for the Duomo crossbody.  For the Pochette Metis, I think my preference will be the Mono....but if the Empreinte was on site and the Mono wasn't ...I could see myself just going with the Empriente.  However, it sounds like both might be equally difficult to find.


I saw the Pouchette Metis for the first time a few days ago on someone and I thought it looked so classy! It was in Mono.


----------



## RenaeInCA

PurseAddict728 said:


> I will say that yes the DE is quite stiff when I first used my NF, but with daily use I think it felt "broken in" after several months of use. I have had mine for almost 3 years now and I have not had any cracking issues. The bag still looks brand new imo. There are some minor areas of wear on the strap but I do not see any creasing or cracking. Just know that if you decide to go with the DE these known issues might come up, but it shouldn't deter you from getting this bag if you are interested in DE vs mono. If you go with a mono NF then you also have to worry about stains/water spots on the vachetta. Both are good choices imo.  Just my two cents.


I'm new to this forum and I have learned so much in the last few days! I am so glad to hear your comment above. When I decided to buy the NF I watched countless YouTube videos to help me decide between DE and Mono. My nearest store is almost 3 hours away. I knew that the DE might crease or crack but then with the Mono I would have to worry about water spots. I finally decided to go for the DE. It is arriving on Monday.


----------



## PurseAddict728

RenaeInCA said:


> I saw the Pouchette Metis for the first time a few days ago on someone and I thought it looked so classy! It was in Mono.



I was originally after the Empreinte Pm but tried my friend's mono version on and fell in love with that one! I hope I can find one too.


----------



## PurseAddict728

RenaeInCA said:


> I'm new to this forum and I have learned so much in the last few days! I am so glad to hear your comment above. When I decided to buy the NF I watched countless YouTube videos to help me decide between DE and Mono. My nearest store is almost 3 hours away. I knew that the DE might crease or crack but then with the Mono I would have to worry about water spots. I finally decided to go for the DE. It is arriving on Monday.



Congrats! Post a picture after it arrives!


----------



## jlwilliams559

I was so excited to post my first LV purchase, but it was not meant to be at least not yet! I want to thank you all as I wouldn't have been able to make my decision without consulting the many threads on this forum. Unfortunately, I purchased a Neverfull Damier Ebene with the Rose Ballerine interior and when it arrived it had some signs of wear! There were scratches on the outside hardware, as well as straps already being bent (leather wrinkling) from wear and the gold on the inside hardware being worn off (or perhaps a factory mistake where it wasn't evenly coated)! Luckily I contacted LV client services and while I'm unhappy that I received this bag I can send it back for an exchange. Just felt like sharing as I've been impatiently waiting for this bag for a while already and knew you all would understand!


----------



## PurseAddict728

jlwilliams559 said:


> I was so excited to post my first LV purchase, but it was not meant to be at least not yet! I want to thank you all as I wouldn't have been able to make my decision without consulting the many threads on this forum. Unfortunately, I purchased a Neverfull Damier Ebene with the Rose Ballerine interior and when it arrived it had some signs of wear! There were scratches on the outside hardware, as well as straps already being bent (leather wrinkling) from wear and the gold on the inside hardware being worn off (or perhaps a factory mistake where it wasn't evenly coated)! Luckily I contacted LV client services and while I'm unhappy that I received this bag I can send it back for an exchange. Just felt like sharing as I've been impatiently waiting for this bag for a while already and knew you all would understand!


Hopefully your replacement bag will be in much better shape! You have to be content with your purchase considering how much it cost. Be sure to post pictures of your new bag when it arrives!


----------



## RenaeInCA

jlwilliams559 said:


> I was so excited to post my first LV purchase, but it was not meant to be at least not yet! I want to thank you all as I wouldn't have been able to make my decision without consulting the many threads on this forum. Unfortunately, I purchased a Neverfull Damier Ebene with the Rose Ballerine interior and when it arrived it had some signs of wear! There were scratches on the outside hardware, as well as straps already being bent (leather wrinkling) from wear and the gold on the inside hardware being worn off (or perhaps a factory mistake where it wasn't evenly coated)! Luckily I contacted LV client services and while I'm unhappy that I received this bag I can send it back for an exchange. Just felt like sharing as I've been impatiently waiting for this bag for a while already and knew you all would understand!


Oh no!! At least you noticed it right away, though I bet you were really disappointed. I have a Neverfull GM DE (red interior) coming tomorrow from LV online. I'm going to make sure I look it over carefully. At least I know from your post to call client services right away if I notice anything like what you received.


----------



## jlwilliams559

RenaeInCA said:


> Oh no!! At least you noticed it right away, though I bet you were really disappointed. I have a Neverfull GM DE (red interior) coming tomorrow from LV online. I'm going to make sure I look it over carefully. At least I know from your post to call client services right away if I notice anything like what you received.[/QUOTE
> Yes, definitely do! I know it's a hot





RenaeInCA said:


> Oh no!! At least you noticed it right away, though I bet you were really disappointed. I have a Neverfull GM DE (red interior) coming tomorrow from LV online. I'm going to make sure I look it over carefully. At least I know from your post to call client services right away if I notice anything like what you received.



Yes, definitely do! I think it's fair that luxury handbag retailers have a more limited return policy like LV where it is 14 days for money back or a month for store credit/exchange but! I have read and would assume that if the bag showed any signs of wear they would not accept it. I do find this to be very understandable, but! in my case, I would be extremely upset if I received a bag with wear (not even just factory defects) and could not exchange it. I highly recommend that you contact them within 24 hours. 

Additionally, a couple of insights I have gathered from this experience are as follows: 

1.) If you have established a good rapport with the person you are speaking to and they seem knowledgeable and helpful make sure to get their first name and extension number! I was disconnected a few times throughout a couple of calls and I did not have this information so I kept getting bounced around and having to relay my story multiple times which led to confusion in processing my exchange correctly! 

2.) I say with someone who seems knowledgeable because there were two standout stellar people I spoke with who were extremely helpful, but two other people I spoke with who were the polar opposite and one actually processed my exchange incorrectly which could have resulted in a longer wait to time to have them inspect and sign off on it so I could receive my replacement bag quickly. As well as not reserving my exchange bag and accepting the difference in payment which could have resulted in me having to wait for a bag to become available once my return was processed which could have taken who knows how long.

Overly I would say I am satisfied with the process of returning/exchanging my bag, but I do think it could be better. It hasn't turned me off from LV and I'm excited to receive my replacement (I opted to go for the GM realizing the MM was too small for me) and! I was lucky enough to realize during one of my calls that the key pouch in Empreinte Noir is back in stock and ordered that as well! 

Once I receive both items I am very much looking forward to posting pics of them in some other threads!


----------



## jlwilliams559

PurseAddict728 said:


> Hopefully your replacement bag will be in much better shape! You have to be content with your purchase considering how much it cost. Be sure to post pictures of your new bag when it arrives!



Will do! Thank you for your kind words. I also saw that the key pouch in noir just came back into stock and that is coming my way as well! March/April is shaping up to being very exciting!


----------



## RenaeInCA

jlwilliams559 said:


> I'm excited to receive my replacement (I opted to go for the GM realizing the MM was too small for me) and! I was lucky enough to realize during one of my calls that the key pouch in Empreinte Noir is back in stock and ordered that as well! Once I receive both items I am very much looking forward to posting pics of them in some other threads!


Did you change the replacement from a MM to a GM? What interior did you get? As I said, I would LOVE the RB but it wasn't available in the NF DE GM when I ordered. I've already decided if for some reason I need to return it, due to flaw or size, I am driving to the store. It's almost 3 hours away (Santa Clara, CA) but the store usually has a good selection and I think I'll have them look at my Clemence (the stitching has come undone) while I'm there. Plus I can look at their accessories


----------



## tmorgan

Not sure if this is where I ask this or not, but does anyone know about the popincourt haut and why some have a d-ring and some don't?  Were they made both ways?


----------



## jlwilliams559

RenaeInCA said:


> Did you change the replacement from a MM to a GM? What interior did you get? As I said, I would LOVE the RB but it wasn't available in the NF DE GM when I ordered. I've already decided if for some reason I need to return it, due to flaw or size, I am driving to the store. It's almost 3 hours away (Santa Clara, CA) but the store usually has a good selection and I think I'll have them look at my Clemence (the stitching has come undone) while I'm there. Plus I can look at their accessories



Jealous that you can drive to a LV store! Three hours is not exactly close, but for me the nearest LV store is six hours away  I did decide to switch to the GM as the MM was just a touch too small looking on me. I work full-time in management and am a student so generally I have a lot of things I'm shuffling around. While everything including my computer could fit in the mm it just looked a little small compared to me. For reference I'm 5'1 and a size 16/18. I would honestly very much recommend buying in person as opposed to ordering online if at all possible then you can inspect in person for defects! I did order the Neverfull in GM with the red interior. Honestly, what finally pushed me to get this bag was the Rose Ballerine interior, but seeing it in person... I really didn't like it. I would say I'm fairly frilly lol on the inside (love makeup, luxury slg/purses, jewelry etc....), but I would say I have a very "basic" kind of style on the outside. I literally wear the same outfit every day if I'm not at work or going to work i.e grey v neck American Apparel tee (I own like ten of the same t shirt), black leggings (again 10 of the same style) and white low top chuck converses. I definitely dress for comfort and I'm particular about what I like and tend to own multiples of the same piece. 

The rose ballerine in person just didn't have the same contrast that the red did and I felt like it just didn't look that great. My friend owns the red interior DE and it looks much more "classic" and matches my daily better. This is ONLY just my opinion there are obviously plenty of people who LOVE the RB interior and I really wish I did. I will say red is probably one of my least favorite colors, BUT it is what it is. 

To be honest, given that I'm kind of lazy and don't have a lot of time I might have just kept the MM DE RB I received instead of exchanging for what I want so maybe the fact that it was received damaged was kind of a blessing. The scratches and discoloration on the hardware wasn't terrible, but I couldn't have kept it (even if I had loved the RB interior and MM size) with the crack in the strap. I guess it all worked out in the end! I hope your bag arrives beautiful and exactly what you want!


----------



## clazaro

Hi everybody.
I was wondering someone in this forum could help me. I'm new here and I have a question which answer I haven't already found on the web, despite I've done a lot of research.
I've read in several websites describing LV authentication tips that the number of stitches per inch in a LV bag is around 7-8. However, my LV Neverfull Monogram, which I believe is authentic, only has around 6.5 stitches per inch, the stitching being however consistent. The bag has a date code that indicates it was made in 2007, and it really looks like having several years of use. I would like to know if being the spi<7 stitches, it means the bag is fake. Otherwise, the bag seems perfect.
I'd really appreciate your help.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

JazzyMac said:


> Rant Story//Since some SAs choose not to do their job, and leave it all on the customer, it'd be nice if we could at least get a little bit of change thrown our way at the end of each month.  In appreciation.
> 
> 
> //EndStory



I agree... you should get paid for your service that day lol.


----------



## JazzyMac

clazaro said:


> Hi everybody.
> I was wondering someone in this forum could help me. I'm new here and I have a question which answer I haven't already found on the web, despite I've done a lot of research.
> I've read in several websites describing LV authentication tips that the number of stitches per inch in a LV bag is around 7-8. However, my LV Neverfull Monogram, which I believe is authentic, only has around 6.5 stitches per inch, the stitching being however consistent. The bag has a date code that indicates it was made in 2007, and it really looks like having several years of use. I would like to know if being the spi<7 stitches, it means the bag is fake. Otherwise, the bag seems perfect.
> I'd really appreciate your help.


The only thing I think you can do (besides more, more, more, and more research) is to go to an LV store and ask a question about the bag.  Like ask if you can get the bag hot-stamped.  Don't ask for authentication.  Just ask for hot-stamp, or ask if you can get a new zipper or something.  They will instantly say something like "yes, that will be $200", or "we don't service this bag".  Then, you will know if it's authentic or not.


----------



## tmorgan

tmorgan said:


> Not sure if this is where I ask this or not, but does anyone know about the popincourt haut and why some have a d-ring and some don't?  Were they made both ways?


Anyone know about the popincourt?  Can't locate in the popincourt club...


----------



## Kitty157

Michellynn71 said:


> Thanks!  I ended up buying the Duomo later in the day after I posted this.  The LV website came back up and it was no longer on there (or in my wish list)....so I decided not to chance waiting any longer and went to my local boutique that day (it's only 10 min from my office).  They had only one in stock behind the counter and apparently they won't be getting any more (discontinued).
> 
> And yes...for the PM i'm just going to call ahead in London to all the locations.  If I'm not able to get it there on this upcoming trip, I will likely call my local boutique and have them order me one and wait for that to come in (they said it would probably take a month once they put me in for one).



How are u liking ur duomo? Does it stick out a lot or does it stay pretty much close to ur body? I am thinking to get one preloved.


----------



## clazaro

JazzyMac said:


> The only thing I think you can do (besides more, more, more, and more research) is to go to an LV store and ask a question about the bag.  Like ask if you can get the bag hot-stamped.  Don't ask for authentication.  Just ask for hot-stamp, or ask if you can get a new zipper or something.  They will instantly say something like "yes, that will be $200", or "we don't service this bag".  Then, you will know if it's authentic or not.


JazzyMac, thanks for your answer. Actually, the bag has the initials of the former owner already stamped, which was one of the reasons I believed it was authentic. However, the number of stitches puzzles me, since I can read everywhere that a lower number of stitches means usually that the bag is fake.


----------



## JazzyMac

clazaro said:


> JazzyMac, thanks for your answer. Actually, the bag has the initials of the former owner already stamped, which was one of the reasons I believed it was authentic. However, the number of stitches puzzles me, since I can read everywhere that a lower number of stitches means usually that the bag is fake.



LV won't stamp a bag that is fake.  TO BE HONEST (only my opinion), I can't follow the many videos, posts, comments, paragraphs, books, and all else about how people know the difference between a fake and a real purse.  I can personally only tell the difference between truly fake and real, i.e. if the L is upside down or some weird thing like that, or if a friend has had a bag for years and the vachetta is still light or something.  Although a fake bag held for years won't hold up in quality like a real one will.  It just won't.  It will literally start falling apart in your hands.  I don't put too much weight on the amount of stitches per inch of length on the side of millimeter of each edge--oh em goodness, I'd drive myself crazy!  And you will too I'm thinking.  Truth is, not everyone knows every single piece of LV produced when, where, how many, etc.  You can look up the threads now where the Infrared Pochette metis is all peeling, and off-centered.  Years later, someone will have it and someone else will say, "it's off-centered, so that means it's fake!".  Nah.  

Besides, 6 1/2 inches rounded up to the nearest inch is 7 inches, soooooo.  Hey, if men can do it, so can we!


----------



## PurseAddict728

clazaro said:


> Hi everybody.
> I was wondering someone in this forum could help me. I'm new here and I have a question which answer I haven't already found on the web, despite I've done a lot of research.
> I've read in several websites describing LV authentication tips that the number of stitches per inch in a LV bag is around 7-8. However, my LV Neverfull Monogram, which I believe is authentic, only has around 6.5 stitches per inch, the stitching being however consistent. The bag has a date code that indicates it was made in 2007, and it really looks like having several years of use. I would like to know if being the spi<7 stitches, it means the bag is fake. Otherwise, the bag seems perfect.
> I'd really appreciate your help.


You could honestly drive yourself crazy measuring the stitches! I measured 6-8 stitches per inch around the trim of my NF. Depending on which section I measured there were some shorter or longer stitches. Mine was purchased at a LV store 3 years ago. You did mention that it was heat stamped so I don't think a fake bag could have that. But if you are still unsure then the best bet is to go through an authenticator. You can inquire on "authenticate this forum." I'm not sure if they do this for bags that have already been purchased, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Michellynn71

Kitty157 said:


> How are u liking ur duomo? Does it stick out a lot or does it stay pretty much close to ur body? I am thinking to get one preloved.


I'm really loving it.  It definitely stays close to the body.  The canvas is really supple and molds to your body.  I'm starting to think it has the personality of a clown car (or the Tardis, for you Dr. Who fans).  Compact on the outside...but it sure does hold a ton on the inside.  LOL  I highly recommend.


----------



## clazaro

JazzyMac said:


> LV won't stamp a bag that is fake.  TO BE HONEST (only my opinion), I can't follow the many videos, posts, comments, paragraphs, books, and all else about how people know the difference between a fake and a real purse.  I can personally only tell the difference between truly fake and real, i.e. if the L is upside down or some weird thing like that, or if a friend has had a bag for years and the vachetta is still light or something.  Although a fake bag held for years won't hold up in quality like a real one will.  It just won't.  It will literally start falling apart in your hands.  I don't put too much weight on the amount of stitches per inch of length on the side of millimeter of each edge--oh em goodness, I'd drive myself crazy!  And you will too I'm thinking.  Truth is, not everyone knows every single piece of LV produced when, where, how many, etc.  You can look up the threads now where the Infrared Pochette metis is all peeling, and off-centered.  Years later, someone will have it and someone else will say, "it's off-centered, so that means it's fake!".  Nah.
> 
> Besides, 6 1/2 inches rounded up to the nearest inch is 7 inches, soooooo.  Hey, if men can do it, so can we!


JazzyMac, you're right! I won't bother with this "stitches" thing anymore. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kitty157

Michellynn71 said:


> I'm really loving it.  It definitely stays close to the body.  The canvas is really supple and molds to your body.  I'm starting to think it has the personality of a clown car (or the Tardis, for you Dr. Who fans).  Compact on the outside...but it sure does hold a ton on the inside.  LOL  I highly recommend.



I don't know why I didn't pick it up earlier.... just now I'm realizing I need a mid size crossbody to give my speedy a break that holds the same amount as a speedy... I have a mabillion but it's not as big as the Duomo and I hate having to downsize stuff more than I have to for everyday bags. Lol, clown car, it truly looks deceivingly small...


----------



## Meggowaffle

PurseAddict728 said:


> You did mention that it was heat stamped so I don't think a fake bag could have that. But if you are still unsure then the best bet is to go through an authenticator. You can inquire on "authenticate this forum." I'm not sure if they do this for bags that have already been purchased, but it doesn't hurt to ask.



I was reading on Reddit (can't find the link, sorry) that someone claims they got a replica bag stamped in store. I've also found replica stores that claim to offer the service directly. 

(No, I'm not shopping for replicas... just doing research so I don't get ripped off in the preloved market.)


----------



## PurseAddict728

Meggowaffle said:


> I was reading on Reddit (can't find the link, sorry) that someone claims they got a replica bag stamped in store. I've also found replica stores that claim to offer the service directly.
> 
> (No, I'm not shopping for replicas... just doing research so I don't get ripped off in the preloved market.)


That's probably true. It's apparent that anything is possible. I guess if the bag looks real they probably wouldn't think to check.


----------



## Aprilshack

Rowing away from ban island. Are alma BB's typically in stock on the uk site, or is it a wait?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just annoyed w/lv 800 line.. called this morning for an item that has said "call" for like 3 months... the woman said they don't expect stock until june or july. then it becomes available for purchase within the hour. i don't get their system at all when you call. it seems so random what answer you get about anything


----------



## LVMHSephora

athenavuitton said:


> Ladies i need advice [emoji173] im torn between the Nf mono and damier ebene. DE version looks so classy but theres that long standing cracking issue..


Hi, I bought a NF MM in Damien Ebene in January 2017, and have had no issues with cracking. I love how carefree it is!


----------



## LVMHSephora

RenaeInCA said:


> I'm new to this forum and I have learned so much in the last few days! I am so glad to hear your comment above. When I decided to buy the NF I watched countless YouTube videos to help me decide between DE and Mono. My nearest store is almost 3 hours away. I knew that the DE might crease or crack but then with the Mono I would have to worry about water spots. I finally decided to go for the DE. It is arriving on Monday.


Enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## Butterlite

ccbaggirl89 said:


> just annoyed w/lv 800 line.. called this morning for an item that has said "call" for like 3 months... the woman said they don't expect stock until june or july. then it becomes available for purchase within the hour. i don't get their system at all when you call. it seems so random what answer you get about anything



My husband works in CS and highly it's doubtful they have any foresight into when the particular item you want will be updated online.


----------



## RenaeInCA

LVMHSephora said:


> Enjoy your new bag!!


Thanks, I am!


----------



## Michellynn71

Kitty157 said:


> I don't know why I didn't pick it up earlier.... just now I'm realizing I need a mid size crossbody to give my speedy a break that holds the same amount as a speedy... I have a mabillion but it's not as big as the Duomo and I hate having to downsize stuff more than I have to for everyday bags. Lol, clown car, it truly looks deceivingly small...


Sounds like it would be just perfect for you then!!


----------



## Kidclarke

I saw one of my neighbor's with a bag in Damier Ebene that was square like the Normandy bag, but it had a cherry red outline on the sides kind of like the retiro (except the thickness of the corner red lining went all the way up the side). Is this a retired Louis Vuitton bag? I liked the look, but I don't know what it would be called and I can't ask my neighbor (long story!! lol). Thought I'd ask on the chat instead of making a new thread.


----------



## Kitty157

Are there any Canadian LV Facebook groups that you guys can recommend? I have decided to sell a few things and I don't really want to go through EBay. It's my first time selling so I thought maybe FB.


----------



## KoalaXJ

jlwilliams559 said:


> Jealous that you can drive to a LV store! Three hours is not exactly close, but for me the nearest LV store is six hours away  I did decide to switch to the GM as the MM was just a touch too small looking on me. I work full-time in management and am a student so generally I have a lot of things I'm shuffling around. While everything including my computer could fit in the mm it just looked a little small compared to me. For reference I'm 5'1 and a size 16/18. I would honestly very much recommend buying in person as opposed to ordering online if at all possible then you can inspect in person for defects! I did order the Neverfull in GM with the red interior. Honestly, what finally pushed me to get this bag was the Rose Ballerine interior, but seeing it in person... I really didn't like it. I would say I'm fairly frilly lol on the inside (love makeup, luxury slg/purses, jewelry etc....), but I would say I have a very "basic" kind of style on the outside. I literally wear the same outfit every day if I'm not at work or going to work i.e grey v neck American Apparel tee (I own like ten of the same t shirt), black leggings (again 10 of the same style) and white low top chuck converses. I definitely dress for comfort and I'm particular about what I like and tend to own multiples of the same piece.
> 
> The rose ballerine in person just didn't have the same contrast that the red did and I felt like it just didn't look that great. My friend owns the red interior DE and it looks much more "classic" and matches my daily better. This is ONLY just my opinion there are obviously plenty of people who LOVE the RB interior and I really wish I did. I will say red is probably one of my least favorite colors, BUT it is what it is.
> 
> To be honest, given that I'm kind of lazy and don't have a lot of time I might have just kept the MM DE RB I received instead of exchanging for what I want so maybe the fact that it was received damaged was kind of a blessing. The scratches and discoloration on the hardware wasn't terrible, but I couldn't have kept it (even if I had loved the RB interior and MM size) with the crack in the strap. I guess it all worked out in the end! I hope your bag arrives beautiful and exactly what you want!


I never thought I'd get a Neverfull until I saw the RB interiors. It just so happens that my parents are traveling in Europe, the price is a steal with the VAT refund, so my fiancé decides to buy it for me. Anyways, I haven't see the RB interior in person, even though I live 5 minutes walking distance to a LV store( I know.. I know..). I will get the bag later today and I'm excited and a little worried if I am gonna like the RB color in person..... do you know if I will be able to exchange the bag in the US if I bought in Paris ??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessihsia said:


> I never thought I'd get a Neverfull until I saw the RB interiors. It just so happens that my parents are traveling in Europe, the price is a steal with the VAT refund, so my fiancé decides to buy it for me. Anyways, I haven't see the RB interior in person, even though I live 5 minutes walking distance to a LV store( I know.. I know..). I will get the bag later today and I'm excited and a little worried if I am gonna like the RB color in person..... do you know if I will be able to exchange the bag in the US if I bought in Paris ??


i bought my pochette metis in england (in dec.) and they exchanged it one month later (jan.) in the US, so i would assume you can as long as you have the receipt


----------



## KoalaXJ

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i bought my pochette metis in england (in dec.) and they exchanged it one month later (jan.) in the US, so i would assume you can as long as you have the receipt


Thanks for your info! Did you exchange to a different style? If so how does the price difference work ?? I saw the store by me had neo neo in pink... I am deciding if I want to get that instead.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessihsia said:


> Thanks for your info! Did you exchange to a different style? If so how does the price difference work ?? I saw the store by me had neo neo in pink... I am deciding if I want to get that instead.


it was an even exchange for the same product, so if you're wanting a different item... not sure how they would do that


----------



## Gloria.C

Hi everyone! I'm wondering whether I can still possibly get my hands on the fringed mini noe by lv in the US (online or in Washington boutiques/stores)!! Does anyone know??


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This is an older picture, but can anyone identify the size?

It's the Toiletry Pouch, I'm just unsure about the size as she's holding it back to front


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sophie-Rose said:


> This is an older picture, but can anyone identify the size?
> 
> It's the Toiletry Pouch, I'm just unsure about the size as she's holding it back to front
> 
> View attachment 3650333


Looks like a 19 to me... I am petite and I held it up to myself to check. Lol. The 15 is comparable to the mini pochette and this one in the picture looks slightly bigger imo.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Just wanted to share! I got this lovely 90s vintage LV Noe in Epi leather, mandarin orange color! I ❤ Noes and i especially adore vintage LV...anyway, was had from a local high end consignment shop i trust...bag is very sturdy and in every way sound but the ties ans the shoulder strap are aweful and there is some discoloration on the leather from wear...like lightening in areas where it would rub.  anyway...i took it to my local LV today and am having the shoulder strap and ties replaced it'll get evaluated to see what else can be refreshed on it. Im excited to see how it comes back!!! They said id get a list of what can be tidied up in about 4 weeks...anyone get a vintage epi back sent in? Did they tidy up the leather of the bag or no?


----------



## Aprilshack

Can anyone point me in the right direction of irl shots of the alma BB in degrade? I have only found the one stock picture online and none on instagram. I have tried hashtag louisvuittondegrade and others but nothing comes up? I need to see some irl pics to help my decision. Thanks.


----------



## fabuleux

Sophie-Rose said:


> This is an older picture, but can anyone identify the size?
> 
> It's the Toiletry Pouch, I'm just unsure about the size as she's holding it back to front
> 
> View attachment 3650333


It's definitely not the 26. It looks like the TP19.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

fabuleux said:


> It's definitely not the 26. It looks like the TP19.



Thank you!! I'll be adding the 19 to my wishlist!!!


----------



## hshirk

Hi everyone! I am new to the purse forum. I had a question for you all. I bought my first Speedy 30 pre-loved on Poshmark. It is real, I had it authenticated from two different places. However, I feel as though the monogram print looks faded or not as vibrant as other bags I've seen? Is this possible? It is dated to 98 so if is vintage. Just curious. Also, how can I try to smooth out some of the creases?


----------



## kkfiregirl

hshirk said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the purse forum. I had a question for you all. I bought my first Speedy 30 pre-loved on Poshmark. It is real, I had it authenticated from two different places. However, I feel as though the monogram print looks faded or not as vibrant as other bags I've seen? Is this possible? It is dated to 98 so if is vintage. Just curious. Also, how can I try to smooth out some of the creases?



It is possible for the monogram to look faded if it's from 1998. You can stuff it with paper for several days & see if that helps your wrinkles.


----------



## fettfleck

hshirk said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the purse forum. I had a question for you all. I bought my first Speedy 30 pre-loved on Poshmark. It is real, I had it authenticated from two different places. However, I feel as though the monogram print looks faded or not as vibrant as other bags I've seen? Is this possible? It is dated to 98 so if is vintage. Just curious. Also, how can I try to smooth out some of the creases?



Have you try wiping it? After same years of usage I noticed something like darkening and fading on my Neverfull Damier ebene. Turns out it was dirt. Because after I wiped it with a damp soft cloth the pattern came back vibrant... [emoji28] Perhaps worth a try.


----------



## hshirk

fettfleck said:


> Have you try wiping it? After same years of usage I noticed something like darkening and fading on my Neverfull Damier ebene. Turns out it was dirt. Because after I wiped it with a damp soft cloth the pattern came back vibrant... [emoji28] Perhaps worth a try.


What do you recommend wiping it with? Cleaner? Or just a damp cloth? I don't want to damage the canvas but I would love to try wiping it!


----------



## Aprilshack

Right, there is something i might want to buy off Rebelle, who i think is based in Germany, as is the seller that has the bag on there who ship to Rebelle to confirm authenticity. Will there be any import duties, Vat or anything else when it arrives to me in the uk? I know we are still in the EU for the time being but i don't want any nasty bills coming through the door, just a nice bag!


----------



## daysha

Kidclarke said:


> I saw one of my neighbor's with a bag in Damier Ebene that was square like the Normandy bag, but it had a cherry red outline on the sides kind of like the retiro (except the thickness of the corner red lining went all the way up the side). Is this a retired Louis Vuitton bag? I liked the look, but I don't know what it would be called and I can't ask my neighbor (long story!! lol). Thought I'd ask on the chat instead of making a new thread.



The Brittany maybe?


----------



## Kidclarke

daysha said:


> The Brittany maybe?


Close but that wasn't it, thank you though!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Kidclarke said:


> I saw one of my neighbor's with a bag in Damier Ebene that was square like the Normandy bag, but it had a cherry red outline on the sides kind of like the retiro (except the thickness of the corner red lining went all the way up the side). Is this a retired Louis Vuitton bag? I liked the look, but I don't know what it would be called and I can't ask my neighbor (long story!! lol). Thought I'd ask on the chat instead of making a new thread.


Caissa tote or Estrella? Was the cherry red outline piping? Was it top handle with a long strap?


----------



## Kidclarke

PurseAddict728 said:


> Caissa tote or Estrella? Was the cherry red outline piping? Was it top handle with a long strap?


Ah, it's very much like the Estrella, but the piping was thick like the corners going all the way up. I wish I would have snapped a quick picture.


----------



## Yuki85

Hello, bag lovers, 

I just had a very very strange experience in our store. Today I met friends for breakfast and then we went to the LV store. I want to see the new Iena MM in Damier Ebene. I asked first the store manager and he said that they have and he called a SA (my SA is off for today) but anyway, I got a SA and I asked again. She looked at me like: what are u talking about and we don't have such bags. Then she looked at computer/iPad what it seems that their internet collection was very slow and she could not get the picture. Then she asked me if I have a picture or item number. I showed her a picture from Google and then she said: that is from the US page and therefore they don't have it. I told her that was picture is from the German page. She said: oh really, do you have the item number? I was thinking: okay, I have the item number, because I do research and love the brand, but what if somebody does know and just want to have a bag. Anyway, i gave her even the item number, after five minutes she came back and found that bag. But apparently that bag is reserved. I was trying it and falling in love. And then she said: If you really want it I can sell it to you because that is the only one we have. I did not say anything i just felt badly. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] under the influence of my friends I bought it. When I got home i felt even more sorry for that person who reserved it. 

I immediately texted my SA and she said that if a bag is reserved it can't be sold. She offered to check on Monday. And I texted her that i would keep it unboxed until Monday and returned it if necessary. 

Now, I am thinking: is this normal that reserved bags will be sold to other people. Just to do business. And then tell that person that the bag has not yet arrived???? 

Did this happen to you as well??


----------



## PurseAddict728

Kidclarke said:


> Ah, it's very much like the Estrella, but the piping was thick like the corners going all the way up. I wish I would have snapped a quick picture.


I wonder which one it was. I love playing the bag guessing game. Lol.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Yuki85 said:


> Hello, bag lovers,
> 
> I just had a very very strange experience in our store. Today I met friends for breakfast and then we went to the LV store. I want to see the new Iena MM in Damier Ebene. I asked first the store manager and he said that they have and he called a SA (my SA is off for today) but anyway, I got a SA and I asked again. She looked at me like: what are u talking about and we don't have such bags. Then she looked at computer/iPad what it seems that their internet collection was very slow and she could not get the picture. Then she asked me if I have a picture or item number. I showed her a picture from Google and then she said: that is from the US page and therefore they don't have it. I told her that was picture is from the German page. She said: oh really, do you have the item number? I was thinking: okay, I have the item number, because I do research and love the brand, but what if somebody does know and just want to have a bag. Anyway, i gave her even the item number, after five minutes she came back and found that bag. But apparently that bag is reserved. I was trying it and falling in love. And then she said: If you really want it I can sell it to you because that is the only one we have. I did not say anything i just felt badly. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] under the influence of my friends I bought it. When I got home i felt even more sorry for that person who reserved it.
> 
> I immediately texted my SA and she said that if a bag is reserved it can't be sold. She offered to check on Monday. And I texted her that i would keep it unboxed until Monday and returned it if necessary.
> 
> Now, I am thinking: is this normal that reserved bags will be sold to other people. Just to do business. And then tell that person that the bag has not yet arrived????
> 
> Did this happen to you as well??


As far as reserved bags are concerned, at my location they hold it for the person it was reserved for only.

Me and my friend were on the waitlist to get the PM in Empreinte. She was shopping at the mall a couple of weeks ago and checked at LV to see if the bag arrived yet. Her SA told her it was there but reserved for someone else. However, she did let her try it on. But she was unable to sell it to her because she said the girl had an appointment the next day to try it on. 

I think, to be fair, they have to wait based on who reserved the bag and if they pass on it then I think it is up for grabs, if no one else is on the waitlist.

It's not your fault if the SA just told you that you could purchase it. But I don't think I would have felt right taking it either.


----------



## Morenita21

Yuki85 said:


> Hello, bag lovers,
> 
> I just had a very very strange experience in our store. Today I met friends for breakfast and then we went to the LV store. I want to see the new Iena MM in Damier Ebene. I asked first the store manager and he said that they have and he called a SA (my SA is off for today) but anyway, I got a SA and I asked again. She looked at me like: what are u talking about and we don't have such bags. Then she looked at computer/iPad what it seems that their internet collection was very slow and she could not get the picture. Then she asked me if I have a picture or item number. I showed her a picture from Google and then she said: that is from the US page and therefore they don't have it. I told her that was picture is from the German page. She said: oh really, do you have the item number? I was thinking: okay, I have the item number, because I do research and love the brand, but what if somebody does know and just want to have a bag. Anyway, i gave her even the item number, after five minutes she came back and found that bag. But apparently that bag is reserved. I was trying it and falling in love. And then she said: If you really want it I can sell it to you because that is the only one we have. I did not say anything i just felt badly. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37] under the influence of my friends I bought it. When I got home i felt even more sorry for that person who reserved it.
> 
> I immediately texted my SA and she said that if a bag is reserved it can't be sold. She offered to check on Monday. And I texted her that i would keep it unboxed until Monday and returned it if necessary.
> 
> Now, I am thinking: is this normal that reserved bags will be sold to other people. Just to do business. And then tell that person that the bag has not yet arrived????
> 
> Did this happen to you as well??



Did you think that maybe she said that so that you would buy it being the only one left?   Pressure selling?


----------



## Yuki85

Morenita21 said:


> Did you think that maybe she said that so that you would buy it being the only one left?   Pressure selling?



YES, that was my though too. I am also thinking to return it if this would not be reserved! I just did not like the way she sold that bag!! 



PurseAddict728 said:


> As far as reserved bags are concerned, at my location they hold it for the person it was reserved for only.
> 
> Me and my friend were on the waitlist to get the PM in Empreinte. She was shopping at the mall a couple of weeks ago and checked at LV to see if the bag arrived yet. Her SA told her it was there but reserved for someone else. However, she did let her try it on. But she was unable to sell it to her because she said the girl had an appointment the next day to try it on.
> 
> I think, to be fair, they have to wait based on who reserved the bag and if they pass on it then I think it is up for grabs, if no one else is on the waitlist.
> 
> It's not your fault if the SA just told you that you could purchase it. But I don't think I would have felt right taking it either.



Good to know what they should sell reserved bags! 

Anyway on Monday I would know more!


----------



## Yuki85

Dear Bag lovers,
Just a short update of my story: 
My SA text me that the bag is not reserved and it should be everything okay with that Bag. She does not know why this lady told me that the bag is reserved, obviously just a sales strategy that my SA does not want to comment on. I fully understand her. Now, I just feel very very upset and angry. But I do not want to have a bag with a such angry story behind --> Pressure selling. I really really do love the form of the Iena but it seems it is just not meant for me. So therefore, the bag goes back.


----------



## Paulie2906

Just seen this story. I'm no expert but surely that plastic tag hanging from the bag points to it being a fake. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-39477966


----------



## athenavuitton

hshirk said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the purse forum. I had a question for you all. I bought my first Speedy 30 pre-loved on Poshmark. It is real, I had it authenticated from two different places. However, I feel as though the monogram print looks faded or not as vibrant as other bags I've seen? Is this possible? It is dated to 98 so if is vintage. Just curious. Also, how can I try to smooth out some of the creases?



Ive noticed that new mono bags look more vibrant than the older pieces i have. I did google about this and it led me back to tpf. I have a speedy 30 from 1997 and it looks faded compared to a much younger Deauville that i own too. I bought a preloved alma and i will let u know how the canvas is when it arrives. In general, i buy mono preloved and DE brand new. I hate to care for the vachetta thats why.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

What do you guys think of Mahina in Noir? I love Emp. and Epi in Noir but not sure of the look of Mahina in Noir


----------



## fabuleux

tua said:


> What do you guys think of Mahina in Noir? I love Emp. and Epi in Noir but not sure of the look of Mahina in Noir


It's fine but I think other colors look better on Mahina.


----------



## PurseAddict728

tua said:


> What do you guys think of Mahina in Noir? I love Emp. and Epi in Noir but not sure of the look of Mahina in Noir


I'm not a big fan of light color bags in general, but I think the Mahina looks the best in Galet for some reason. It makes the perforations really pop.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

fabuleux said:


> It's fine but I think other colors look better on Mahina.





PurseAddict728 said:


> I'm not a big fan of light color bags in general, but I think the Mahina looks the best in Galet for some reason. It makes the perforations really pop.



Thank you guys I do agree that Mahina looks better in lighter colors but this is where my problem is. I don't do light colors especially SLGs.  I really like that new Mahina coin purse and I would had loved it if it came in a red color


----------



## PurseAddict728

tua said:


> Thank you guys I do agree that Mahina looks better in lighter colors but this is where my problem is. I don't do light colors especially SLGs.  I really like that new Mahina coin purse and I would had loved it if it came in a red color


They don't seem to do a lot of color variations that I've seen. I'm not a fan of the magnolia or ivory in Mahina leather. I don't know why they don't have a red color available. I think their colors seem to change with the seasons too. It's strange though - red is available in the the other types of leathers.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

PurseAddict728 said:


> They don't seem to do a lot of color variations that I've seen. I'm not a fan of the magnolia or ivory in Mahina leather. I don't know why they don't have a red color available. I think their colors seem to change with the seasons too. It's strange though - red is available in the the other types of leathers.


Yea it's kinda dissapointing bc I think red Mahina would be gorgeous. I think I want to go to LV next week and see if the Noir one grows on me lol. Thank you for ur help again


----------



## lynnb

Anyone else having problems with UK website today?  I Am fed up with the spinning circle!!


----------



## fabuleux

Anyone has a Yoogi's closet discount code to share?


----------



## PurseAddict728

fabuleux said:


> Anyone has a Yoogi's closet discount code to share?


Not sure if you have ordered from them before but here's one for $75 off of $500 off of your first purchase: YC75AB7. That's all I can find right now, I love finding coupon codes! Good luck!


----------



## fabuleux

PurseAddict728 said:


> Not sure if you have ordered from them before but here's one for $75 off of $500 off of your first purchase: YC75AB7. That's all I can find right now, I love finding coupon codes! Good luck!


Thanks! I have shopped with them before and I was wondering if someone has a coupon code for this month (Yoogi's usually sends one of those with your order).


----------



## Aprilshack

Anyone ordered from the uk for an item that has been hot stamped? Wondering how many extra days it takes for an item to reach you on top of standard delivery?


----------



## Acctt

Hello LV lovers!

The speedy in monogram has been my dream bag since I was a teenager but because of the vachetta and me being scared to damage it I never bought it

I have decided to finally get it, but I am not sure if I should go for the classic one, or the one with the strap. I am 5'2, 50 kg and already have a speedyb25 in damier ebene

I love the classic style but I am not really a top handle person, so I know that if I get without the bandouleire it will be used less, but this is the style I love the most
However having the strap option can come very handy but that also means paying more and I recently got the other speedy 

If you have both what do you think about them?
(If you have photos can you please post them?)

Thanks [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Yuki85

Acctt said:


> Hello LV lovers!
> 
> The speedy in monogram has been my dream bag since I was a teenager but because of the vachetta and me being scared to damage it I never bought it
> 
> I have decided to finally get it, but I am not sure if I should go for the classic one, or the one with the strap. I am 5'2, 50 kg and already have a speedyb25 in damier ebene
> 
> I love the classic style but I am not really a top handle person, so I know that if I get without the bandouleire it will be used less, but this is the style I love the most
> However having the strap option can come very handy but that also means paying more and I recently got the other speedy
> 
> If you have both what do you think about them?
> (If you have photos can you please post them?)
> 
> Thanks [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



I would go for the B version as you mentioned already that you are not a top handle person! Additionally, I find bandouliere is much more convenient to wear!


----------



## JaneKH

Hi guys  So I am new to this forum, have been reading some posts though, as I am planning my next LV purchases!  Currently I have the following on my wishlist ( I already own Speedy 40 monogram canvas, speedy 35 damier azur and neverfull mm damier ebene). So, my wishlist:
Noe BB monogram, Pochette Metis (currently wait listed in Norway), Sperone backpack, Artsy Mm monogram, neverfull gm monogram, neverfull mm damier azur, speedy bandouliere 25, montaigne mm. I have to save up for each item so it will take a while, but I hope the are not planning to discontinue any of these items. 

AAny thoughts to my selection, and also, do you guys think damier azur is more a spring/summer kind of pattern?
And also again, Noe petit og noe BB?? 
I love reading all the posts here, I finally feel like I have found a place to call "home" 

Jane


----------



## PurseAddict728

JaneKH said:


> Hi guys  So I am new to this forum, have been reading some posts though, as I am planning my next LV purchases!  Currently I have the following on my wishlist ( I already own Speedy 40 monogram canvas, speedy 35 damier azur and neverfull mm damier ebene). So, my wishlist:
> Noe BB monogram, Pochette Metis (currently wait listed in Norway), Sperone backpack, Artsy Mm monogram, neverfull gm monogram, neverfull mm damier azur, speedy bandouliere 25, montaigne mm. I have to save up for each item so it will take a while, but I hope the are not planning to discontinue any of these items.
> 
> AAny thoughts to my selection, and also, do you guys think damier azur is more a spring/summer kind of pattern?
> And also again, Noe petit og noe BB??
> I love reading all the posts here, I finally feel like I have found a place to call "home"
> 
> Jane


First of all, welcome to the LV forum!
I think the most "permanent" items on your list will always be the Neverfull and Speedy. As for the other items, you never know with LV because there is a regular pattern lately of unexpected items currently being discontinued. I'm on the waitlist too for the Pochette Metis also.

Generally speaking, the Azur pattern has more of a spring/summer vibe, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's the only time you can use it. I think it's personal preference. 

The same goes with the Noe Petit vs BB. I think it is just what size you prefer or how much you carry on a regular basis. Do you have the ability to try on both sizes to see which fits your frame better?


----------



## JaneKH

PurseAddict728 said:


> First of all, welcome to the LV forum!
> I think the most "permanent" items on your list will always be the Neverfull and Speedy. As for the other items, you never know with LV because there is a regular pattern lately of unexpected items currently being discontinued. I'm on the waitlist too for the Pochette Metis also.
> 
> Generally speaking, the Azur pattern has more of a spring/summer vibe, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's the only time you can use it. I think it's personal preference.
> 
> The same goes with the Noe Petit vs BB. I think it is just what size you prefer or how much you carry on a regular basis. Do you have the ability to try on both sizes to see which fits your frame better?


Yeah I´m going to te LV sote in Oslo in a few days, so I´m going to try it out. I think I have to ask in the store which I should go for first  
I have used my azur bag in during the winter, and I have never thought about it twice, but as I continue to see posts different places I´m starting to think. But I have to admit, I am weak for the patinaed monogram, that gets me everytime. 

I wish I could purchase all the items at once, this is all I can think about all day every day!  
I love this forum. From what I have read people seems so kind and helping!


----------



## PamK

lynnb said:


> Anyone else having problems with UK website today?  I Am fed up with the spinning circle!!



I've been having trouble with the "spinning circles" on the US website for a few days every time I'm looking at something and hit the "back" prompt. Have to keep reloading the page. Love LV, but not their website. [emoji37]


----------



## Yuki85

PamK said:


> I've been having trouble with the "spinning circles" on the US website for a few days every time I'm looking at something and hit the "back" prompt. Have to keep reloading the page. Love LV, but not their website. [emoji37]



Not just the US page, the German page as well. I don't know why a company like LV cannot get its website done!!! I hate it too.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Does anyone happen to know the measurements of the Neo Vivienne? Thanks!


----------



## liz1013

Hi everyone! This seems like a great forum to be a part of, I have been doing a lot of research, waiting to purchase my first LV, love seeing the excitement of those who bought their first, and a place I can come share to when I get mine!


----------



## snibor

liz1013 said:


> Hi everyone! This seems like a great forum to be a part of, I have been doing a lot of research, waiting to purchase my first LV, love seeing the excitement of those who bought their first, and a place I can come share to when I get mine!



Welcome the the forum!  This is a great place for info. We often get more info here than most sales associates.


----------



## anthrosphere

Does anyone know if the Gasper mono wallet have a date code? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## JaneKH

Happy easter everyone!
So, I am currently updating my wishlist and have narrowed it down to two bags I am considering. Just to mention I already have a speedy 40 Monogram Canvas, speedy 35 Damier azur and a Neverfull MM Damier ebene. Now I have finally managed to straighten my wishlist and picked out bags I know fits my lifestyle, even though there are SO MANY GORGEOUS bags in the LV line.

Which would you rather purchase next:
1) Speedy B 25
or 2) Noe BB?

I am kind of leaning towrds speedy due to the closing situation, but I can´t get the noe bb out of my head. I just love it when it has patinad allthough that will take a while. I live in Norway with limited options to bur pre-loved and also, that kind of scares me because what if it smells, what if it is fake and so om.. So.. Please give me your thoughts if you dont mind


----------



## Aprilshack

JaneKH said:


> Happy easter everyone!
> So, I am currently updating my wishlist and have narrowed it down to two bags I am considering. Just to mention I already have a speedy 40 Monogram Canvas, speedy 35 Damier azur and a Neverfull MM Damier ebene. Now I have finally managed to straighten my wishlist and picked out bags I know fits my lifestyle, even though there are SO MANY GORGEOUS bags in the LV line.
> 
> Which would you rather purchase next:
> 1) Speedy B 25
> or 2) Noe BB?
> 
> I am kind of leaning towrds speedy due to the closing situation, but I can´t get the noe bb out of my head. I just love it when it has patinad allthough that will take a while. I live in Norway with limited options to bur pre-loved and also, that kind of scares me because what if it smells, what if it is fake and so om.. So.. Please give me your thoughts if you dont mind



If you already have speedy's, why not go for something different?


----------



## JaneKH

Aprilshack said:


> If you already have speedy's, why not go for something different?


I know, that is what I think also, but there is something about the bandouliere that I cant shake off!  hehe.. But you are right, time to change it up  THANKS


----------



## athenavuitton

Lovelies, i have a question.. it might not be the right place for it though. Has anyone ever had an experience selling his or her bags in fashionphile? I fell in lvoe with my first alma and now i wanna let all my speedies go to fund for new almas [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] i just realized my style changed. Thank you in advance and pls dont get mad at me for asking this


----------



## fabuleux

athenavuitton said:


> Lovelies, i have a question.. it might not be the right place for it though. Has anyone ever had an experience selling his or her bags in fashionphile? I fell in lvoe with my first alma and now i wanna let all my speedies go to fund for new almas [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] i just realized my style changed. Thank you in advance and pls dont get mad at me for asking this


I sold to FP once and it was smooth. Same with Yoogi's Closet.


----------



## athenavuitton

fabuleux said:


> I sold to FP once and it was smooth. Same with Yoogi's Closet.



Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## Daryll

Can other boutiques ship products to your local boutique if the item you want is not available at your location?  I know Hawaii will refuse to do that, but maybe the rues are different for the continental US?


----------



## Tlvover

fabuleux said:


> I sold to FP once and it was smooth. Same with Yoogi's Closet.


What did you sell and did you get alot back? I have a Speedy 30 mono in great condition but want to sell for a crossbody.   Im nervous they will offer a couple hundred.


----------



## fabuleux

Tlvover said:


> What did you sell and did you get alot back? I have a Speedy 30 mono in great condition but want to sell for a crossbody.   Im nervous they will offer a couple hundred.


The offers from Fashionphile and Yoogi's are lower than what you can get on eBay (they need to mark up your bag when they resell it). But to me the price wasn't a huge deal. I sold a briefcase in Monogram Glacé and a messenger in Damier Géant. 

To get a good idea of the market value of your bag, search on eBay and narrow the results to "completed auctions / sold items."


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

athenavuitton said:


> Lovelies, i have a question.. it might not be the right place for it though. Has anyone ever had an experience selling his or her bags in fashionphile? I fell in lvoe with my first alma and now i wanna let all my speedies go to fund for new almas [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] i just realized my style changed. Thank you in advance and pls dont get mad at me for asking this



I've sold numerous bags to fashionphile.  Quick and easy! [emoji4]


----------



## Aprilshack

My birthday LV have just arrived but not opening until my bday tomorrow! Oh the temptation!


----------



## Pinksweater

Aprilshack said:


> My birthday LV have just arrived but not opening until my bday tomorrow! Oh the temptation!


Stay strong! Tomorrow will be here before you know it.


----------



## Aprilshack

I have just 


Pinksweater said:


> Stay strong! Tomorrow will be here before you know it.


I have just put up some canvas shelving and so tempted to open my new bag and see where it will "live"!


----------



## Pinksweater

Happy birthday... waiting until tomorrow will make it that much sweeter.


----------



## emfong

Hi All, I have no idea where to post this question, but I recently purchased a vintage trousse 23 from 1983 and notice appears darker and the monogram print less yellow. Idk if this is Bc of its age or what. It seems a lot darker than my vintage 94 keep all. Is this normal?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Anyone recognize this bag?  I thought it was the TP26, but when you zoom in you can see it's something else...


----------



## shalomjude

Sophie-Rose said:


> Anyone recognize this bag?  I thought it was the TP26, but when you zoom in you can see it's something else...
> View attachment 3678258
> 
> View attachment 3678259



Flip-Flap Pouch from 2014 collection


----------



## fabuleux

Sophie-Rose said:


> Anyone recognize this bag?  I thought it was the TP26, but when you zoom in you can see it's something else...
> View attachment 3678258
> 
> View attachment 3678259


The TP 26 is much smaller!!


----------



## seleniteAMG

Hello All  New to PF but a longtime bag collector/lover.  Just recently go back into the bag game and of course had to make my first back into it purchase an LV   It was actually funny how it happened.  My husband and I were browsing and he was frantically calling me over, interrupting me while I was talking to one of my former SAs.  Turns out he had found the wallet of his dreams lol.  So he got a wallet and I got a bag...and down the rabbit hole I go again


----------



## onlyk

emfong said:


> View attachment 3678036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I have no idea where to post this question, but I recently purchased a vintage trousse 23 from 1983 and notice appears darker and the monogram print less yellow. Idk if this is Bc of its age or what. It seems a lot darker than my vintage 94 keep all. Is this normal?


touch and feel the canvas, are they feeling the same? If not, please do more research.


----------



## STGSTV

Is it possible for a LV bag to not have a code? EVERYTHING points to it being authentic besides the no code. Also I think the red glue points to it being authentic I read. Here's one terrible picture. (Can someone tell me what make this is btw even if it is a fake)

Sorry I know this isn't the authentication thread but if you can answer my first question that'd be great.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Does anyone remember when LV made the switch from the brown packaging to the saffron boxes they currently use?


----------



## fabuleux

Sophie-Rose said:


> Does anyone remember when LV made the switch from the brown packaging to the saffron boxes they currently use?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682718


It wasn't exactly the same everywhere but August-September 2016.


----------



## sandraj13

Summer 2016. Pretty sure.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i just saw the epi alma and neverfull have a hot pink contrast. does anyone happen to know if some bags other than the alma and neverfull might come out in that combo? i love the look, but not interested in the alma or nf


----------



## j19

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just saw the epi alma and neverfull have a hot pink contrast. does anyone happen to know if some bags other than the alma and neverfull might come out in that combo? i love the look, but not interested in the alma or nf


I think there the Cluny is also being released in the same combo, there was a picture on the summer 2017 thread

Here's a link to the post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/spring-summer-2017.952948/page-265#post-31304987


----------



## mcgummerson

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i just saw the epi alma and neverfull have a hot pink contrast. does anyone happen to know if some bags other than the alma and neverfull might come out in that combo? i love the look, but not interested in the alma or nf


Saw this one in the store today, but forgot to take a pic (also saw Pochette Felicie online & a wallet but forgot which one):


----------



## ccbaggirl89

j19 said:


> I think there the Cluny is also being released in the same combo, there was a picture on the summer 2017 thread
> 
> Here's a link to the post https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/spring-summer-2017.952948/page-265#post-31304987





mcgummerson said:


> Saw this one in the store today, but forgot to take a pic (also saw Pochette Felicie online & a wallet but forgot which one):



thank you so much!


----------



## Kny fortaleza

Hi guys! What do you clean your LV bags with?  thank you!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Kny fortaleza said:


> Hi guys! What do you clean your LV bags with?  thank you!



I recently cleaned my mono mini pochette using a damp cotton cloth and baby shampoo... I lathered the shampoo on the cloth then gently cleaned the purse and wiped dry with a dry cloth... then left it to completely air dry... looks great!


----------



## Kny fortaleza

Sophie-Rose said:


> I recently cleaned my mono mini pochette using a damp cotton cloth and baby shampoo... I lathered the shampoo on the cloth then gently cleaned the purse and wiped dry with a dry cloth... then left it to completely air dry... looks great!



Nice! I shall try that to my newly traveled keepall. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Kny fortaleza said:


> Nice! I shall try that to my newly traveled keepall. Thanks for sharing that.



Also to be completely honest I used a white cotton sock, not a cloth haha I found this the easiest way, as I slipped it on like a glove, this made cleaning in small circular motions super easy!!!! 

Just make sure whatever you use is damp, not wet!!!


----------



## Kny fortaleza

Haha


Sophie-Rose said:


> Also to be completely honest I used a white cotton sock, not a cloth haha I found this the easiest way, as I slipped it on like a glove, this made cleaning in small circular motions super easy!!!!
> 
> Just make sure whatever you use is damp, not wet!!!



And also make sure its not a used one! Haha. Clever idea. I like it! Haha thats cute


----------



## fyn72

Sophie-Rose said:


> Also to be completely honest I used a white cotton sock, not a cloth haha I found this the easiest way, as I slipped it on like a glove, this made cleaning in small circular motions super easy!!!!
> 
> Just make sure whatever you use is damp, not wet!!!


I do this too! It really works [emoji4]


----------



## Dawn

Sophie-Rose said:


> Also to be completely honest I used a white cotton sock, not a cloth haha I found this the easiest way, as I slipped it on like a glove, this made cleaning in small circular motions super easy!!!!
> 
> Just make sure whatever you use is damp, not wet!!!


That's a great idea!


----------



## Love GDragon

Hello alls !

I am newbie ! Nice to meet you here 

I have a question , does Louis Vuitton never give a authentication by words to an item purchased outside, and will destroy the fake item if you bring it to them to ask for authentication or repair. Doesn't it ?


----------



## Loveluxurybags99

I just purchased the Bloomsbury PM a few days ago. I love it and the way it looks. I also own an Odeon and love the crossbody LV bags. 

The zipper does not fully close on the bag. Is this a defect or is it just the way the bag is? Does it give eventually and close?

Sells person said that's the way it is. Has this happened to anyone else who has a Bloomsbury?

Last is it true the straps get softer with use?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Does anyone have any tips on how to spruce up a well worn zipper?


----------



## zyzyx9

Sophie-Rose said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to spruce up a well worn zipper?


Hi
I've used blue magic metal polish to remove the tarnish of it. Lovely and shiny afterwards. It also made it easier to slide


----------



## cookieofdookie

Kny fortaleza said:


> Hi guys! What do you clean your LV bags with?  thank you!



I got this to protect and clean my LV bags. 

http://www.lovinmybags.co/vachetta-protection/

They also have one to get rid of denim dye transfers.


----------



## cookieofdookie

Also, new here to PF. It's been awhile since the last time I joined a forum.. (sometime in High School..), but hope to get some opinions on my next LV purchase when I'm in Europe next month! 

I'm a bit torn between two different-sized bags. 

Cluny MM (in Epi Black) and the Soufflot (in Epi Black)
These are more formal or work-type bags, IMO.

Pochette Metis (in Imprint Monogram Black) and Pochette Metis (in Classic LV Monogram)
This bag would probably be more casual/daily wear.

Any thoughts would be great!


----------



## mappop

At the Louis Vuitton store in my area, they will not do authentications. They say it is not their job. I understand that. They will, however, look up your sales history and you can show someone that you did indeed purchase a said item.


----------



## CherylTeo

I picked up my soft lockit today from a dear friend who works in LV. It was originally retailed for $5,800 but she managed to snag it at their exclusive staff sale for just $1,800 for me, passing up her chance of getting another bag for herself. I am so touched and so much more in love with this bag for that thoughtful gesture. It's the pm in petal with python handles. The petal color is simply amazing and changes under different lighting, from a creamy beige to a soft pink.


----------



## mcgummerson

CherylTeo said:


> I picked up my soft lockit today from a dear friend who works in LV. It was originally retailed for $5,800 but she managed to snag it at their exclusive staff sale for just $1,800 for me, passing up her chance of getting another bag for herself. I am so touched and so much more in love with this bag for that thoughtful gesture. It's the pm in petal with python handles. The petal color is simply amazing and changes under different lighting, from a creamy beige to a soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695821


Woooow that is one STUNNING bag That was so nice of your friend!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

CherylTeo said:


> I picked up my soft lockit today from a dear friend who works in LV. It was originally retailed for $5,800 but she managed to snag it at their exclusive staff sale for just $1,800 for me, passing up her chance of getting another bag for herself. I am so touched and so much more in love with this bag for that thoughtful gesture. It's the pm in petal with python handles. The petal color is simply amazing and changes under different lighting, from a creamy beige to a soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695821



Why are you giving two completely different versions on how you got this bag? And *HERE ? *you give another story? Maybe I am skeptical? I find it hard to believe A LV Employee would get a $4K Discount on a bag?     I have never heard of such a Hugh discount for a LV Employee?


----------



## Applepies

Hey All,

Anyone in Hungary or had just bought a LV from Budapest? I am getting my brother to get me the Delightful MM in Paris but he just called and said it's sold out in Paris. 

His now heading to Budapest, just wanted to know if the price of the bag is it the same as Paris.

Please advise soonest?

Thanks


----------



## onlyk

Applepies said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Anyone in Hungary or had just bought a LV from Budapest? I am getting my brother to get me the Delightful MM in Paris but he just called and said it's sold out in Paris.
> 
> His now heading to Budapest, just wanted to know if the price of the bag is it the same as Paris.
> 
> Please advise soonest?
> 
> Thanks


You probably want to give him several alternative bags as option.


----------



## Applepies

onlyk said:


> You probably want to give him several alternative bags as option.


I was hoping I don't hv to...


----------



## Aoifs

Applepies said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Anyone in Hungary or had just bought a LV from Budapest? I am getting my brother to get me the Delightful MM in Paris but he just called and said it's sold out in Paris.
> 
> His now heading to Budapest, just wanted to know if the price of the bag is it the same as Paris.
> 
> Please advise soonest?
> 
> Thanks


I dont know if its the same prices as its not a euro zone country. Prices seem to be the same across the euro zone. i dont think itd be that much higher though. Did you try the website?


----------



## AAxxx

Hi all, I don't really want to start a new thread so I thought I'll ask here for advise. These are my pochette/WOC collection. I feel I need to downsize it but I'm not sure which one to let go. The pochette accessoires NM are my go to bags for errands and I use the Eva strap for the DE and the felicie chain on them all the time. In fact I'm thinking of adding an azur if I can find one. The black WOC is my go to clutch and the red WOC is my only red bag although I've probably only worn it twice in the 2 years I had her. The felicie is a bit on the small side for me but it's my only vernis bag and I use the chain all the time with my other pochettes.  The Eva I don't use very often but again I use it's strap all the time with my pochette accessoires. Please help. I feel my justification for keeping Eva and felicie are the straps they came with. Any advice?


----------



## mcgummerson

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 3700607
> 
> Hi all, I don't really want to start a new thread so I thought I'll ask here for advise. These are my pochette/WOC collection. I feel I need to downsize it but I'm not sure which one to let go. The pochette accessoires NM are my go to bags for errands and I use the Eva strap for the DE and the felicie chain on them all the time. In fact I'm thinking of adding an azur if I can find one. The black WOC is my go to clutch and the red WOC is my only red bag although I've probably only worn it twice in the 2 years I had her. The felicie is a bit on the small side for me but it's my only vernis bag and I use the chain all the time with my other pochettes.  The Eva I don't use very often but again I use it's strap all the time with my pochette accessoires. Please help. I feel my justification for keeping Eva and felicie are the straps they came with. Any advice?


 Sell Eva & Felicie without the straps so you can continue to use them??


----------



## zyzyx9

cookieofdookie said:


> Also, new here to PF. It's been awhile since the last time I joined a forum.. (sometime in High School..), but hope to get some opinions on my next LV purchase when I'm in Europe next month!
> 
> I'm a bit torn between two different-sized bags.
> 
> Cluny MM (in Epi Black) and the Soufflot (in Epi Black)
> These are more formal or work-type bags, IMO.
> 
> Pochette Metis (in Imprint Monogram Black) and Pochette Metis (in Classic LV Monogram)
> This bag would probably be more casual/daily wear.
> 
> Any thoughts would be great!


Hi
I would probably go for the Soufflot over Cluny as it's more classy and interesting shape. As to pochette Metis I think it's such a classical piece that it would have to be in Monogram canvas. They all are lovely though so it's entirely up to you


----------



## onlyk

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 3700607
> 
> Hi all, I don't really want to start a new thread so I thought I'll ask here for advise. These are my pochette/WOC collection. I feel I need to downsize it but I'm not sure which one to let go. The pochette accessoires NM are my go to bags for errands and I use the Eva strap for the DE and the felicie chain on them all the time. In fact I'm thinking of adding an azur if I can find one. The black WOC is my go to clutch and the red WOC is my only red bag although I've probably only worn it twice in the 2 years I had her. The felicie is a bit on the small side for me but it's my only vernis bag and I use the chain all the time with my other pochettes.  The Eva I don't use very often but again I use it's strap all the time with my pochette accessoires. Please help. I feel my justification for keeping Eva and felicie are the straps they came with. Any advice?



I probably would sell all of them and get a small Chanel or just keep the PA and get a small Chanel too.


----------



## cookieofdookie

zyzyx9 said:


> Hi
> I would probably go for the Soufflot over Cluny as it's more classy and interesting shape. As to pochette Metis I think it's such a classical piece that it would have to be in Monogram canvas. They all are lovely though so it's entirely up to you



Thanks! At first, my heart was set on the Cluny, but when I saw it in person and looking at it more and more, I don't think it's really the right fit for me. 

I think for the PM, it will have to come down to seeing it in person. As much as I love the monogram canvas (I have a neverfull in classic monogram), I wonder if I should look at a new pattern to keep my purse collection interesting.  but I agree, both are good! I wish I could get them both!


----------



## TNgypsy

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 3700607
> 
> Hi all, I don't really want to start a new thread so I thought I'll ask here for advise. These are my pochette/WOC collection. I feel I need to downsize it but I'm not sure which one to let go. The pochette accessoires NM are my go to bags for errands and I use the Eva strap for the DE and the felicie chain on them all the time. In fact I'm thinking of adding an azur if I can find one. The black WOC is my go to clutch and the red WOC is my only red bag although I've probably only worn it twice in the 2 years I had her. The felicie is a bit on the small side for me but it's my only vernis bag and I use the chain all the time with my other pochettes.  The Eva I don't use very often but again I use it's strap all the time with my pochette accessoires. Please help. I feel my justification for keeping Eva and felicie are the straps they came with. Any advice?



I wanted to sell my Eva for a long time because I never used it but I used the strap all the time for my pochettes. I finally decided to sell it and decided I'd buy the strap pre-owned by itself later. I haven't found one yet but I will eventually. I bought the DE crossbody strap used in like new condition a couple of years ago. As far as the chain, you can buy a chain that looks just like the Felicie chain in eBay if you don't mind it not being branded.


----------



## AAxxx

mcgummerson said:


> Sell Eva & Felicie without the straps so you can continue to use them??



I've thought of that but fear I'll take a major hit on resale value as it's an incomplete set. I've also thought of buying the strap/chain as a spare part from LV. I must enquire how much they cost.



onlyk said:


> I probably would sell all of them and get a small Chanel or just keep the PA and get a small Chanel too.



Actually I'm thinking of adding a Chanel mini, that's why I want to sell some of my pochettes. The obvious is probably sell my black WOC if I'm buying a black mini but I find the WOC useful as a clutch. The PA I'll never sell as they're actually my most used LV's in my collection 



TNgypsy said:


> I wanted to sell my Eva for a long time because I never used it but I used the strap all the time for my pochettes. I finally decided to sell it and decided I'd buy the strap pre-owned by itself later. I haven't found one yet but I will eventually. I bought the DE crossbody strap used in like new condition a couple of years ago. As far as the chain, you can buy a chain that looks just like the Felicie chain in eBay if you don't mind it not being branded.



Great to hear from somebody who was in the same boat as I am. I think I have to bite the bullet and sell the Eva and felicie but I'd rather use LV strap/chain for my pochettes. Perhaps I'll try and advertise without the straps chain and see how the market is.


----------



## Loveluxurybags99

Is the LV monogram tolietree bag worth the money? I have seen people use it as a clutch.


----------



## Loveluxurybags99

Meant the tolietry pouch 26. It is $415 in the US


----------



## ccbaggirl89

not sure where to post this, but i need a bag recommendation, please. i own the Mini Lin Lucille which looks as attached. i love the size 11x7x3.5 and 8" handle drop, and would like to know if there is any other LV style you can recommend for me that would be extremely similar in look/size to this? i don't like bags over 4" in depth and a lot of LV stuff seems to be very wide. i've looked around but can't find a model similar. i'm interested in the new St. Michel, which does look a bit similar. anyone?

google image credit


----------



## fabuleux

Loveluxurybags99 said:


> Is the LV monogram tolietree bag worth the money? I have seen people use it as a clutch.


The TP26 is a lovely little pouch. It has a wipeable lining, which allows you to carry beauty products without fear of staining the inside. It's not structured so it molds to the inside of your bag easily. I personally don't think it looks good as a clutch (yet many do, so... it's a question of taste I guess), but it's a great pouch for travel or for daily use.


----------



## Tryster0

I am somewhat curious, how much weight can the handles really support, for something like a Keepall or general luggage bag. I'm almost afraid to pack up my bag for fear of deforming them or ripping the leather mounts.


----------



## Aprilshack

Been sent a catalogue from LV. Not complaining but wondering why as I thought they don't send stuff like this out?


----------



## seleniteAMG

Saw this beauty last night [emoji7] 

Was thinking of going back for a Tahitienne NF or a Speedy of some sort today.  Need something practical for everyday


----------



## Twinmom1223

Loveluxurybags99 said:


> I just purchased the Bloomsbury PM a few days ago. I love it and the way it looks. I also own an Odeon and love the crossbody LV bags.
> 
> The zipper does not fully close on the bag. Is this a defect or is it just the way the bag is? Does it give eventually and close?
> 
> Sells person said that's the way it is. Has this happened to anyone else who has a Bloomsbury?
> 
> Last is it true the straps get softer with use?


Mine doesn't close fully either now that I looked at it, but it's never been an issue and has never unzipped on it's own.  And yes, straps do soften with time.  I brought preloved specifically for that reason with this bag, someone else broke it in for me and when I received it was very comfortable


----------



## netter

Since I work two jobs I need two work bags. Both of my work bags are LVs at the moment, and it seems that I won't be switching them out with another designer any time soon, although I may switch out my one work bag, the Noe gm, for my Galliera.  But the Speedy 30 that I use for my second job is perfect. These two are both vintage bags that have seen better days, but they are still working hard and earning their keep.


----------



## Cocoabean

Woohoo!! Just purchased some SLG from kawaii_brand_shop_japan on eBay. A mono pochette accessoires, damier pochette cles, and an older mono cosmetic case.  A couple of days ago I won an Epi leather multicles on eBay. It's an older one, so wasn't very expensive. Very much looking forward to their arrival!


----------



## jayjay2000

Hi, looking to purchase my first lv wallet, considering the SLENDER WALLET in the damier graphite or the MULTIPLE WALLET in the monogram eclipse. Which one would you choose? Also what do you think of the monogram eclipse on SLGs?


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Has anyone here ever been given a partial reimbursement, store or website credit, or goodwill gift for a piece they received that was deemed defective  by LV or worn previously if the bag was no longer available and replaceable, such as a limited edition?...


----------



## fabuleux

Purse FanGirl said:


> Has anyone here ever been given a partial reimbursement, store or website credit, or goodwill gift for a piece they received that was deemed defective  by LV or worn previously if the bag was no longer available and replaceable, such as a limited edition?...


Partial credit or partial reimbursement is not really a thing at Louis Vuitton. The company policy is to repair the item, exchange the item, or give full store credit. Although rare outside of special events and the holiday season, an SA can give a gift (items produced especially for that purpose, not an item in the catalog) to customers. These are often referred to as "VIP gifts" on tPF. Other gifts include luggage tags. That's a common one!


----------



## Loveluxurybags99

Anyone find a store and see the triangle softy? Looks so pretty.


----------



## louloulou89

Hi ladies what size would you say this is please?!


----------



## helenNZ

Hey LV ladies 
I've just been trying to search for wear and tear of azur slgs and again the search button hates me or something!  I'm putting the * but nothing specific comes up... Can anyone link me to some threads about wear and tear of the beautiful DA??? 
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello everyone! Could I bother you guys rank these bags for me from which you like best to least? Thank you!! 

Monogram Palm Springs Mini 
World Tour Palm Springs Mini
Pink Jungle Palm Springs PM


----------



## fabuleux

k5ml3k said:


> Hello everyone! Could I bother you guys rank these bags for me from which you like best to least? Thank you!!
> 
> Monogram Palm Springs Mini
> World Tour Palm Springs Mini
> Pink Jungle Palm Springs PM



Monogram Palm Springs Mini 
World Tour Palm Springs Mini
Pink Jungle Palm Springs PM


----------



## helenNZ

Do you think LV will ever do the Rosalie Coin purse in DA?  with the RB interior?


----------



## k5ml3k

fabuleux said:


> Monogram Palm Springs Mini
> World Tour Palm Springs Mini
> Pink Jungle Palm Springs PM



Thank you!!


----------



## fyn72

CherylTeo said:


> I picked up my soft lockit today from a dear friend who works in LV. It was originally retailed for $5,800 but she managed to snag it at their exclusive staff sale for just $1,800 for me, passing up her chance of getting another bag for herself. I am so touched and so much more in love with this bag for that thoughtful gesture. It's the pm in petal with python handles. The petal color is simply amazing and changes under different lighting, from a creamy beige to a soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695821



Sooo lucky you are!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

helenNZ said:


> Hey LV ladies
> I've just been trying to search for wear and tear of azur slgs and again the search button hates me or something!  I'm putting the * but nothing specific comes up... Can anyone link me to some threads about wear and tear of the beautiful DA???
> Thanks in advance!!!!


this is the azur club:   https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-amazing-azur-club.58439/page-212#post-31381641
you can also go onto ebay or other resale sites to get a good idea of how azur ages


----------



## dbaum

Hey - I just snagged a Mono Pochette Metis on the US site 10 minutes ago!! I clicked and it said it was in my cart. So you really can just keep clicking and it works sometimes!'


----------



## Marilla

Is there an 'Identify this LV' thread on here? If so can someone post me a link? Or can I just ask on this thread? Thanks x


----------



## B_Glam

Marilla said:


> Is there an 'Identify this LV' thread on here? If so can someone post me a link? Or can I just ask on this thread? Thanks x



Here you go: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-lv.207413/page-473


----------



## Marilla

B_Glam said:


> Here you go: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/identify-this-lv.207413/page-473


Thank you x


----------



## Kaitie

Love this! Hello from Canada!


----------



## luv2bling

Kaitie said:


> Love this! Hello from Canada!



Hello Ms. @Kaitie from Canada!   Welcome to the one and only TPF.


----------



## seleniteAMG

My husband picked this cute wallet out for me tonight .


----------



## AndreaM99

Hi all! This morning I was able to place an order for reverse pochette metis and matching bandeau. I am still in a shock...


----------



## karlita27

Hello. I am saving my money for my first luxury bag. I have chosen LV but I am undecided which style to choose. I am choosing between speedy 30, siena pm or alma pm. Which is easier to use? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## yubonita

louloulou89 said:


> Hi ladies what size would you say this is please?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712825



I would say this is the petit noe [emoji6]


----------



## Tryster0

I finally got the Baxter MM collar. I don't even have a dog; I love the look of chokers and collars but couldn't get the Heartbeat collar, so this will fit my needs.


----------



## Purseloco

karlita27 said:


> Hello. I am saving my money for my first luxury bag. I have chosen LV but I am undecided which style to choose. I am choosing between speedy 30, siena pm or alma pm. Which is easier to use? Or any other suggestions?


If you like hand held Speedy is very easy to use. Alma pm is more structured, lady like bag. I find speedy more comfortable than alma, I have both and love both. I don't know about the siena pm.


----------



## Purseloco

yubonita said:


> I would say this is the petit noe [emoji6]


 
I agree. Beautiful color.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

karlita27 said:


> Hello. I am saving my money for my first luxury bag. I have chosen LV but I am undecided which style to choose. I am choosing between speedy 30, siena pm or alma pm. Which is easier to use? Or any other suggestions?



Speedy B 30!!


----------



## fabuleux

Tryster0 said:


> I finally got the Baxter MM collar. I don't even have a dog; I love the look of chokers and collars but couldn't get the Heartbeat collar, so this will fit my needs.


You're going to wear the dog collar yourself?


----------



## fabuleux

karlita27 said:


> Hello. I am saving my money for my first luxury bag. I have chosen LV but I am undecided which style to choose. I am choosing between speedy 30, siena pm or alma pm. Which is easier to use? Or any other suggestions?


Alma PM. The most elegant.


----------



## Purseloco

fabuleux said:


> You're going to wear the dog collar yourself?



I was just about to ask that question!


----------



## Tryster0

fabuleux said:


> You're going to wear the dog collar yourself?



That's the plan at least, mostly just for parties and other events where it wouldn't be a big deal. I might wear it to the SF pride parade, actually.


----------



## fabuleux

I just read in the Spanish media that Louis Vuitton is opening a new factory near Barcelona this fall. Reports note that this site will be dedicated to the cutting and preparing of leathers.


----------



## Tryster0

Does anyone know what this charm is? I see it on the men's accessories screen on the LV website but I don't see a page just for it. Kind of reminds me of the mini Fendi Monster backpack charms.


----------



## fabuleux

Tryster0 said:


> Does anyone know what this charm is? I see it on the men's accessories screen on the LV website but I don't see a page just for it. Kind of reminds me of the mini Fendi Monster backpack charms.
> 
> View attachment 3724126


It has not been released yet. Check out the LV Men's Club. This item has been discussed there.


----------



## JaneKH

Hello,
So I have a terrible evening as I have noticed that my Neverfull mm In ebene that I bought july 2016 has two issues 
1) on top of the bag, top "corner" there are some damage, looks like a scratch but I cannot see how it could have happened. I never clinch the bag, but the damage is where the top folds in when you clinch it. Could it be a crack? 
2) Upon inspecting my bag I see there are cracklings at the bottom of the handles. The bag is hardly used and never been filled to capasity. 

Does anyone have any experience how LV handles these types of issues? Will they say that it is normal wear and tear? And does anyone know if there are some sort of warranty with the bags? I mean, they cost a lot of money, I would expect more


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JaneKH said:


> Hello,
> So I have a terrible evening as I have noticed that my Neverfull mm In ebene that I bought july 2016 has two issues
> 1) on top of the bag, top "corner" there are some damage, looks like a scratch but I cannot see how it could have happened. I never clinch the bag, but the damage is where the top folds in when you clinch it. Could it be a crack?
> 2) Upon inspecting my bag I see there are cracklings at the bottom of the handles. The bag is hardly used and never been filled to capasity.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience how LV handles these types of issues? Will they say that it is normal wear and tear? And does anyone know if there are some sort of warranty with the bags? I mean, they cost a lot of money, I would expect more


the bag can crack if it's stored away for long periods, especially if it's in a box. you should always try to use the bag so it can get out of storage and breathe. the best thing to do is take in for an assessment and they'll tell you options. there is no warranty on bags, but LV has excellent customer service and can help you with most issues.


----------



## fabuleux

JaneKH said:


> Hello,
> So I have a terrible evening as I have noticed that my Neverfull mm In ebene that I bought july 2016 has two issues
> 1) on top of the bag, top "corner" there are some damage, looks like a scratch but I cannot see how it could have happened. I never clinch the bag, but the damage is where the top folds in when you clinch it. Could it be a crack?
> 2) Upon inspecting my bag I see there are cracklings at the bottom of the handles. The bag is hardly used and never been filled to capasity.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience how LV handles these types of issues? Will they say that it is normal wear and tear? And does anyone know if there are some sort of warranty with the bags? I mean, they cost a lot of money, I would expect more


Although Louis Vuitton does not have an official warranty on its handbags, they usually offer free repairs, exchange, or store credit if an issue arises within the first year after purchase. Take your bag to your local store and explain your concern to an SA.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Just curious - what does LV do with the replaced vachetta after repair/replacement? (I apologize if this question has been asked before. Also, if it belongs in a different thread, feel free to move it). Thank you!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Pmrbfay said:


> Just curious - what does LV do with the replaced vachetta after repair/replacement? (I apologize if this question has been asked before. Also, if it belongs in a different thread, feel free to move it). Thank you!



Throw it away?


----------



## myluvofbags

Has anyone seen these irl? They look amazing yet I believe this material picks up color transfer easily.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Has anyone seen these irl? They look amazing yet I believe this material picks up color transfer easily.


----------



## Carrie ashcraft

sandiego said:


> I have a 1987 Epi St Cloud GM and it has "LOUIS VUITTON" on the hardware on the flap.


I'm looking at a vintage St Cloud.  Can you show me the stamp on the inside flap of your 1987 St. Cloud?


----------



## Sroyal0189

Does anyone know if "Rose blush" is a new pink color? I just found a new color vernis zippy. It also comes in a business card holder too. 
I LOVE pink. So excited. Hope it's a new color [emoji177]


----------



## ddchicago85

good morning all, I am on a mission for some more LV drawstring dust bags. I have a dedicated SA here in Chicago and I have received a drawstring dust bag with my palm springs backpack and also my mon mono speedy b and they are just so perfect for storage. I know there are lots of threads on this question, but they are all old. Last time I was at LV, not my main store but the one down the street in Nordstrom where they are know me very well too and I asked for a draw string dust bag when I purchased my third speedy b size 35 and was flat out told no, they only come with backpacks. So today I am going to LV and picking up few bandeau's and luggage tags from my SA and im going to ask her if she has any (a) extra dust bag with drawstrings laying around. I hope she accommodates lol. I've purchased about 12 bags with her in the past year, so I dont feel bad asking but I also understand they match the dust bags with the type of bag, but Ill be real happy if she comes through. Just had to share/vent on this Friday morning lol.


----------



## ddchicago85

Also I have a little card for my sa with a Sephora gift card in it. I'm going to give it to her after we are all done error regardless of how things go as I have had this for her for a little while and I'm not using it as a plow for things just a thank you


----------



## Kay Adefuye

So I own the alma GM in epi nior and I'm very curious to see if anyone has purchased the crossbody strap and uses it as a crossbody since the bag is so big. I would be curious to see if there are any pictures of this lol.


----------



## Tryster0

I was curious, I'm on the waiting list for an item and I was wondering how I'll be contacted when it becomes available. I work pretty long days during the week and I just don't want to miss out if I can't get back to LV immediately when I'm on the clock.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Tryster0 said:


> I was curious, I'm on the waiting list for an item and I was wondering how I'll be contacted when it becomes available. I work pretty long days during the week and I just don't want to miss out if I can't get back to LV immediately when I'm on the clock.



Keep calling them to kindly check in. Waiting lists can be pushed to the side sometimes. You have to be proactive but nice.


----------



## Tryster0

Purse FanGirl said:


> Keep calling them to kindly check in. Waiting lists can be pushed to the side sometimes. You have to be proactive but nice.


I'll do that! They said about 4 weeks for the item to come in so I'll call them up in two weeks to see if the status has changed.


----------



## Bumbles

Tryster0 said:


> I'll do that! They said about 4 weeks for the item to come in so I'll call them up in two weeks to see if the status has changed.


I normally get a SMS from my SA, or else just call CS every now and then and ask. Are you on the wait list for the apollo backpack charm??


----------



## Tryster0

Bumbles said:


> I normally get a SMS from my SA, or else just call CS every now and then and ask. Are you on the wait list for the apollo backpack charm??


Ah ok! And yes I am actually, haha. I'm so excited to place my order.


----------



## Bumbles

Tryster0 said:


> Ah ok! And yes I am actually, haha. I'm so excited to place my order.


I'm looking forward to your reveal! Very excited for you!


----------



## Tryster0

Bumbles said:


> I'm looking forward to your reveal! Very excited for you!



Thanks! Never done a proper reveal before, so this will be the first time.


----------



## lvguy94

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 3727871
> View attachment 3727872


This bag in the Rose Ballerine is EVERYTHING. Although I will have to agree about the color transfer comment. You're better off getting it in blue. That way, at least color transfer from jeans wouldn't show as much


----------



## kimberlyakt

Do sale associates lie about getting shipment in? I've asked the SA's at my local LV store about the mini backpack, and they have all said that they haven't received any in stock since the first time I had put myself on the waitlist back in April of 2017, checked again in May, told me they haven't received any and told me I was 10th on the waiting list. I recently checked again a few days ago, they said the same thing about getting no shipment of the mini backpack, but I am now apparently next in line on the waiting list to get the back?


----------



## jljernigan925

Kay Adefuye said:


> So I own the alma GM in epi nior and I'm very curious to see if anyone has purchased the crossbody strap and uses it as a crossbody since the bag is so big. I would be curious to see if there are any pictures of this lol.



Hi! I have a black epi alma in regular MM size and when I use the shoulder strap I find it to be awkward if I try to do crossbody due to the structure and size of the base of the bag.  I would assume that this would be even more difficult in GM.  I am also not sure that the GM size has the same place on the handle hardware to hook the shoulder strap.  HTH!


----------



## luv2bling

kimberlyakt said:


> *Do sale associates lie about getting shipment in*?  I've asked the SA's at my local LV store about the mini backpack, and they have all said that they haven't received any in stock since the first time I had put myself on the waitlist back in April of 2017, checked again in May, told me they haven't received any and told me I was 10th on the waiting list. I recently checked again a few days ago, they said the same thing about getting no shipment of the mini backpack, but I am now apparently next in line on the waiting list to get the back?


----------



## Linds31289

Does anyone else feel that their strap on their Speedy B is "fragile" and thin? Makes me so nervous!


----------



## shimona_i

Hi Guys
I wanted to know how many people still love their Galleria? I hardly used it and is almost new and am debating on whether I should keep it or sell it! Do you think it would ever come back since it was a special edition? I have the monogram one in GM. Is it worth keeping it and converting it to a diaper bag in the future? Since I haven't used it I wasn't sure if I should keep it or part ways with it. What are all your thoughts?


----------



## sayakayumi

shimona_i said:


> Hi Guys
> I wanted to know how many people still love their Galleria? I hardly used it and is almost new and am debating on whether I should keep it or sell it! Do you think it would ever come back since it was a special edition? I have the monogram one in GM. Is it worth keeping it and converting it to a diaper bag in the future? Since I haven't used it I wasn't sure if I should keep it or part ways with it. What are all your thoughts?


I still love my Galliera  it's my one and only hobo bag and I only carry it when my outfit demands it, otherwise I keep it in its dustbag looking nice and fresh. 
I don't think it was a special edition, and I don't think they'll bring it back, keep it only if you still like it, otherwise sell it and get something else you may carry more.

The reason I keep mine is because when I compare it to newer hobos I like the Galliera more, I love the shape, the strap, the lining, the plaque in the front, the feet, and it's also light and comfy. 
It doesn't sound like you carry yours very much, maybe try using it a couple of times, if you don't love it just let it go... I see (ab)used Gallieras go for very little, but recently I saw a newer one listed for a lot! Good luck on whatever you decide


----------



## sayakayumi

Linds31289 said:


> Does anyone else feel that their strap on their Speedy B is "fragile" and thin? Makes me so nervous!


What Speedy B are you talking about? I'm using DE SpeedyB right now and it feels pretty sturdy, been using crossbody and it feels solid... What part is fragile?


----------



## inseoul_indian

Good afternoon from Seoul 
I'm new Face


----------



## Linds31289

sayakayumi said:


> What Speedy B are you talking about? I'm using DE SpeedyB right now and it feels pretty sturdy, been using crossbody and it feels solid... What part is fragile?


I have the mono in 35


----------



## Linds31289

sayakayumi said:


> What Speedy B are you talking about? I'm using DE SpeedyB right now and it feels pretty sturdy, been using crossbody and it feels solid... What part is fragile?


I feel that the vachetta, long strap isn't as tough and thick as it should be for as big as the bag is


----------



## natalieh38

my first experience in a Louis Vuitton store was last weekend, and honestly I was not impressed. I felt extremely judged and watched when I went in, even after I purchased something! maybe its cause of my tattoos& mid 20s age, but I spent a lot of money in there and a lady that spent a lot less than me was treated with food & drink! think Im just going to order from online now..


----------



## natalieh38

also, does anyone know if the emilie or Josephine wallet fits in the never full pochette?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

natalieh38 said:


> my first experience in a Louis Vuitton store was last weekend, and honestly I was not impressed. I felt extremely judged and watched when I went in, even after I purchased something! maybe its cause of my tattoos& mid 20s age, but I spent a lot of money in there and a lady that spent a lot less than me was treated with food & drink! think Im just going to order from online now..


im sorry you had a bad experience....im 53 and i get the same attitude from them aswell but never gonna let that stop me from going in and buying and enjoying my goodies  dont let them get u down ;-*


----------



## Linds31289

natalieh38 said:


> my first experience in a Louis Vuitton store was last weekend, and honestly I was not impressed. I felt extremely judged and watched when I went in, even after I purchased something! maybe its cause of my tattoos& mid 20s age, but I spent a lot of money in there and a lady that spent a lot less than me was treated with food & drink! think Im just going to order from online now..


I'm so sorry that happened to you! I was 23 when I purchased my first bag and I was blessed to of had a wonderful experience at that store! BUT... when I went into another store to purchase something small.... I wasn't impressed! Maybe try another store and see what happens. There is not need for anyone to be rude! Take your business else where or order online. We work hard to earn money to spend there!


----------



## Linds31289

Linds31289 said:


> I'm so sorry that happened to you! I was 23 when I purchased my first bag and I was blessed to of had a wonderful experience at that store! BUT... when I went into another store to purchase something small.... I wasn't impressed! Maybe try another store and see what happens. There is not need for anyone to be rude! Take your business else where or order online. We work hard to earn money to spend there!


No**


----------



## luv2bling

natalieh38 said:


> my first experience in a Louis Vuitton store was last weekend, and honestly I was not impressed. I felt extremely judged and watched when I went in, even after I purchased something! maybe its cause of my tattoos& mid 20s age, but I spent a lot of money in there and a lady that spent a lot less than me was treated with food & drink! think Im just going to order from online now..


@natalieh38 - Sorry to hear of your experience, but unfortunately it appears to be more of the norm than the exception lately.  I personally know of 5 extremely similar experiences, involving 4 different individuals, including myself.  During my last visit at the stand alone boutique, sales reps fell head over themselves catering to this very young couple who "looked the part" <lol>.  I chuckle each time I think of  how the young man stood in the "Superman pose" (hands on hips, chest extended) to make sure everyone saw the LV belt he was wearing, while being offered sparkling or spring bottled water.  Ironically, wearing my knit pants and knit rhinestone shirt, I was offered nothing while spending $1500.  I guess his Mono Keepall (not sure which) was a better sale!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sorry you received such a bad treatment. I've been many times in different boutiques  (in Europe) and  every time it's been a pleasure regardless if I was buying items (expensive or not) or just looking around  or asking for an exchange!


----------



## Linds31289

Does anyone else mix brands such use a Tory Burch wallet with a LV bag? I just ordered a TB wallet in neon pink because I thought it would be perfect for the summer and I feel that my Speedy B needed a POP of color! (Plus it was on major sale) Does anyone else ever feel this way? I felt that my mono wallet just didn't do the trick for me with my mono bag. (I just got the bag)


----------



## Linds31289

natalieh38 said:


> also, does anyone know if the emilie or Josephine wallet fits in the never full pochette?


I have the Emilie and I would think it would slide into the new pochette, but not the "older" versions. It might be a tight squeeze but I think it might work!


----------



## sayakayumi

Linds31289 said:


> I feel that the vachetta, long strap isn't as tough and thick as it should be for as big as the bag is


What if you try a Keepall strap with it? might help..


----------



## Purseloco

Linds31289 said:


> Does anyone else mix brands such use a Tory Burch wallet with a LV bag? I just ordered a TB wallet in neon pink because I thought it would be perfect for the summer and I feel that my Speedy B needed a POP of color! (Plus it was on major sale) Does anyone else ever feel this way? I felt that my mono wallet just didn't do the trick for me with my mono bag. (I just got the bag)


I think mixing is a great idea. I love pop of color. I agree with you I got rid of a lot of my mono SLG's due to the same pattern, I wanted more color and different styles to mix in with LV's.  Post pics please!


----------



## Purseloco

Linds31289 said:


> I have the Emilie and I would think it would slide into the new pochette, but not the "older" versions. It might be a tight squeeze but I think it might work!


No I use the pochette, as a wallet with card holder.


----------



## Linds31289

Purseloco said:


> I think mixing is a great idea. I love pop of color. I agree with you I got rid of a lot of my mono SLG's due to the same pattern, I wanted more color and different styles to mix in with LV's.  Post pics please!


----------



## Purseloco

Fabulous!


----------



## Tryster0

If I have something shipped to an LV boutique, how long can they hold it for me? In case it arrives on a day where I can't easily get down to pick it up.


----------



## fabuleux

Tryster0 said:


> If I have something shipped to an LV boutique, how long can they hold it for me? In case it arrives on a day where I can't easily get down to pick it up.


You mean buy on the website and pick up in store (Click and Collect) or order something via your SA? 

For Click and Collect they will hold your purchase for one month. If it's not picked up, they will return it to the warehouse and you would be refunded.


----------



## Tryster0

fabuleux said:


> You mean buy on the website and pick up in store (Click and Collect) or order something via your SA?
> 
> For Click and Collect they will hold your purchase for one month. If it's not picked up, they will return it to the warehouse and you would be refunded.



Thanks! And I meant Click and Collect, in fact.


----------



## bykaraanne

Regret coming back to this forum!! Haha. I've quit buying LV for almost 2 years but now I'm tempted again after coming back. Nothing quite compares to LV, I no longer buy other brands as well. 

Heading to Paris in september, trying to resist till then to get anything. Still waiting to buy an alma


----------



## Rosie Posie

When you're out and about, say at the mall... and from afar you see someone carrying an LV, do you ever catch yourself eyeing it to see if it's real or fake ? Or it just me...


----------



## fabuleux

Rosie Posie said:


> When you're out and about, say at the mall... and from afar you see someone carrying an LV, do you ever catch yourself eyeing it to see if it's real or fake ? Or it just me...


Every time.


----------



## Rosie Posie

fabuleux said:


> Every time.



Haha - well at least I am not the ONLY one who does it.


----------



## OCMomof3

Rosie Posie said:


> When you're out and about, say at the mall... and from afar you see someone carrying an LV, do you ever catch yourself eyeing it to see if it's real or fake ? Or it just me...


Absolutely.


----------



## concernsofkelly

Hi everyone! Apologies if there is an existing thread (hopefully someone can point me to it if so), but does anyone have experience in 2017 of having their Speedy 25 sent in for piping repair? I've looked a few threads about piping repair but I wasn't sure if the cost has gone up drastically. I'm also curious whether people have had luck selling their Speedy 25 with some damage (aka piping damage) or if it's better to spend the money to get it repaired and then sell the bag. Thanks!


----------



## SashayAway

Heya, you lovely people! (said in Gennaro Contaldo's voice)
I'm tossing up between the Neverfull MM with Epi leather in either fuschia or rose ballerine. Just wanted some of your opinions regarding colour choice. I'm also curious on how difficult it would be maintaining the rose ballerine epi exterior. 

Happy to hear everyone's thoughts! Thanks


----------



## Rosie Posie

SashayAway said:


> Heya, you lovely people! (said in Gennaro Contaldo's voice)
> I'm tossing up between the Neverfull MM with Epi leather in either fuschia or rose ballerine. Just wanted some of your opinions regarding colour choice. I'm also curious on how difficult it would be maintaining the rose ballerine epi exterior.
> 
> Happy to hear everyone's thoughts! Thanks


I had a look at both these interiors when choosing my Neverfull (I got a Ebene GM), and I personally found the Rose (as pretty as it is, AND it matches my name ) was too light of an interior and I worried about it staining or showing stains quickly. I chose the red interior instead, and I loved the bright contrast too.


----------



## SashayAway

Hey Rosie! Thanks for your reply  that's my concern with rose ballerine. People have wrote in other forums about the cons of a light colour interior, so that's why I was curious on how it would be like to have the light pink epi exterior. It's just so pretty! Though, I don't know if the fuchsia would be a better choice because it's a more "classic" colour.


----------



## Rosie Posie

SashayAway said:


> Hey Rosie! Thanks for your reply  that's my concern with rose ballerine. People have wrote in other forums about the cons of a light colour interior, so that's why I was curious on how it would be like to have the light pink epi exterior. It's just so pretty! Though, I don't know if the fuchsia would be a better choice because it's a more "classic" colour.



I think it really depends on how often you will use the bag and what for. Personally, I will be (haven't done it yet), using it as my every day bag and then some. I have small children, so I want to be comfortable to have their things in there too without being too paranoid about ruining it. I don't plan on baby'ing my LVs, I plan to enjoy using them


----------



## snibor

concernsofkelly said:


> Hi everyone! Apologies if there is an existing thread (hopefully someone can point me to it if so), but does anyone have experience in 2017 of having their Speedy 25 sent in for piping repair? I've looked a few threads about piping repair but I wasn't sure if the cost has gone up drastically. I'm also curious whether people have had luck selling their Speedy 25 with some damage (aka piping damage) or if it's better to spend the money to get it repaired and then sell the bag. Thanks!



I had my azur speedy 25 which is like 10 years old repaired but not by lv. Piping was repaired and it looks great. There is a thread on it here and I posted pics in it. It was a little cheaper for me not to go thru lv. I used Rago brothers which is in the United States and does repairs for many high end designers. I have heard lv sales associates recommend to clients. I am not affiliated with them in any way but had them repair s few lv bags and some Gucci as well. As for whether it's worth it to sell, I can't say.


----------



## SashayAway

Rosie Posie said:


> I think it really depends on how often you will use the bag and what for. Personally, I will be (haven't done it yet), using it as my every day bag and then some. I have small children, so I want to be comfortable to have their things in there too without being too paranoid about ruining it. I don't plan on baby'ing my LVs, I plan to enjoy using them


Oh definitely would be a great everyday bag! I currently use a backpack when I need to take my laptop because my Longchamp's nylon is starting to wearing in the corners and my Kelly is too small. The Neverfull is a perfect size and the epi looks like a very hardy (no need to baby ). Ahhhh so spoiled for choice from so many lovely colored!


----------



## Kayla Bee Love

Greetings everyone! I am new to the forum. Please pardon me (as I'm still getting my Purse Forum 'sea legs'  ) if there is already an existing thread, but would anyone happen to have any advice for keeping up the maintenance for  vintage LV bags? -- again I apologize if there is already a thread! Look forward to your replies


----------



## Rosie Posie

Kayla Bee Love said:


> Greetings everyone! I am new to the forum. Please pardon me (as I'm still getting my Purse Forum 'sea legs'  ) if there is already an existing thread, but would anyone happen to have any advice for keeping up the maintenance for  vintage LV bags? -- again I apologize if there is already a thread! Look forward to your replies


Hello and welcome! You might find some answers here 

https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/louis-vuitton-faqs.86/


----------



## Kayla Bee Love

Rosie Posie said:


> Hello and welcome! You might find some answers here
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/louis-vuitton-faqs.86/


Thank you very much! I appreciate it


----------



## APhiJill

Rosie Posie said:


> When you're out and about, say at the mall... and from afar you see someone carrying an LV, do you ever catch yourself eyeing it to see if it's real or fake ? Or it just me...



Guilty as charged.  I don't see them much here in Melbourne...
You see more LV in Orlando and Palm Beach area


----------



## APhiJill

Linds31289 said:


> Does anyone else mix brands such use a Tory Burch wallet with a LV bag? I just ordered a TB wallet in neon pink because I thought it would be perfect for the summer and I feel that my Speedy B needed a POP of color! (Plus it was on major sale) Does anyone else ever feel this way? I felt that my mono wallet just didn't do the trick for me with my mono bag. (I just got the bag)



all the time!  I don't care if it is Kate Spade, Louis Vuitton, Chanel or Vera Bradley.  I will use whatever is the most functional at the time!  Right now I have a Vera Bradley wallet in my Neverfull...It is all good


----------



## Acctt

Hello everyone! I am thinking of getting a keepall 45 in eclipse because black is my fav color and I love the eclipse pattern.

I currently have. Aspeedy 25b in damier eben, and 30b in monogram
For those who have it, can you atach pics? Any comments on it?

Also,  I am 5.2, do you think it would look weird if I use the bag for non-traveling purposes?

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## breathe.love

Linds31289 said:


> I feel that the vachetta, long strap isn't as tough and thick as it should be for as big as the bag is



I've the same bag and only used the strap once. Not because the strap isn't sturdy enough, more because I feel the bag is too big to look good carrying on a strap. Unless you load the bag heavily, the strap should withstand the weight.


----------



## rripley

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.


Need feedback from my fellow LV experts! I am very close to purchasing an LV travel bag - I have a wallet and toiletry bag in the Macassar and love that style.....however, I am now mesmerized by the Edun Revelation (found an amazing quality one second hand). So....it's between the two pics attached. What are your thoughts? Do I stay with the same material to match my other LV items or do I go all out and get the Edun Revelation? I'm thinking it will match well enough. Plus I am obsessed with the leather embossed treatment - it looks very expensive (probably because it IS very expensive haha). The bag charm thing is SO not my style but would keep it of course for resale. Would love your thoughts. Thinking the Edun Revelation will hold better resale value also? Thanks gang.


----------



## luv2bling

@Kayla Bee Love - welcome to tPF.


----------



## rripley

luv2bling said:


> @Kayla Bee Love - welcome to tPF.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Pinksweater

Wrong thread. Please delete.


----------



## fabuleux

rripley said:


> Need feedback from my fellow LV experts! I am very close to purchasing an LV travel bag - I have a wallet and toiletry bag in the Macassar and love that style.....however, I am now mesmerized by the Edun Revelation (found an amazing quality one second hand). So....it's between the two pics attached. What are your thoughts? Do I stay with the same material to match my other LV items or do I go all out and get the Edun Revelation? I'm thinking it will match well enough. Plus I am obsessed with the leather embossed treatment - it looks very expensive (probably because it IS very expensive haha). The bag charm thing is SO not my style but would keep it of course for resale. Would love your thoughts. Thinking the Edun Revelation will hold better resale value also? Thanks gang.


I would definitely go for the Neo Greenwich in Mono Macassar. Much more timeless.


----------



## luv2bling

rripley said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome - twice over!  
I like the Edun because it's different, appears rich and elegant.  If it's limited edition it would have my vote, otherwise the Macassar and perhaps purchase the Edun later.


----------



## Missydora

rripley said:


> Need feedback from my fellow LV experts! I am very close to purchasing an LV travel bag - I have a wallet and toiletry bag in the Macassar and love that style.....however, I am now mesmerized by the Edun Revelation (found an amazing quality one second hand). So....it's between the two pics attached. What are your thoughts? Do I stay with the same material to match my other LV items or do I go all out and get the Edun Revelation? I'm thinking it will match well enough. Plus I am obsessed with the leather embossed treatment - it looks very expensive (probably because it IS very expensive haha). The bag charm thing is SO not my style but would keep it of course for resale. Would love your thoughts. Thinking the Edun Revelation will hold better resale value also? Thanks gang.


The 2nd one (Edun) love the raised embossing. Is like empriente  but reverse style.  So unique looking and tactile want to touch it!  Can't see it looking dated either will look amazing even when battered and worn in years to come. It has that vintage leather look to it and the colour too. The top one looks modern . 
So its  Modern Vs Traditional look dilemma  don't envy you when you can do or like both styles is hard to choose.  Good luck


----------



## Kayla Bee Love

luv2bling said:


> @Kayla Bee Love - welcome to tPF.


-- 

Thank you so much


----------



## Yuki85

I want to order a speedy b 25 in mono as a gift for my sister from my local store (Vienna) but my SA told me that first: they don't have any speedy 25 on stock and second: They don't take any reservations on mono canvas bags anymore due to shortage.... what is going on with LV? [emoji33][emoji47]


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> I want to order a speedy b 25 in mono as a gift for my sister from my local store (Vienna) but my SA told me that first: they don't have any speedy 25 on stock and second: They don't take any reservations on mono canvas bags anymore due to shortage.... what is going on with LV? [emoji33][emoji47]


It's actually a good sign that everything is not available at all times.


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> It's actually a good sign that everything is not available at all times.


Hi Fabuleux, may I ask why?


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> Hi Fabuleux, may I ask why?


It shows that production is smaller than demand. I like that.


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> It shows that production is smaller than demand. I like that.



that's right! I didn't think about that!!


----------



## miss_chiff

fabuleux said:


> It shows that production is smaller than demand. I like that.


Just wait until August when Europe is on vacation ...there will be some tantrums.


----------



## patullose

rripley said:


> Need feedback from my fellow LV experts! I am very close to purchasing an LV travel bag - I have a wallet and toiletry bag in the Macassar and love that style.....however, I am now mesmerized by the Edun Revelation (found an amazing quality one second hand). So....it's between the two pics attached. What are your thoughts? Do I stay with the same material to match my other LV items or do I go all out and get the Edun Revelation? I'm thinking it will match well enough. Plus I am obsessed with the leather embossed treatment - it looks very expensive (probably because it IS very expensive haha). The bag charm thing is SO not my style but would keep it of course for resale. Would love your thoughts. Thinking the Edun Revelation will hold better resale value also? Thanks gang.


That Edun Revelation is STUNNING!!! any idea on the costs??


----------



## patullose

patullose said:


> That Edun Revelation is STUNNING!!! any idea on the costs??



I've just seen one on ebay for a bit over $3500


----------



## patullose

Hey guys!! Just saying hello and introducing myself to the forum! I'm about to make my first LV purchase for a keep all i've been eyeing off for about 10 years! Hopefully this will be the first bag of many more! 

My ideal item in my collection would be a keep all from the month and year of my birth August 1987, If anyones selling one... PLEASE let me know  lol


----------



## Rosie Posie

Hi everyone! 
This isn't a dilemma as much as it's an effort to justify getting something new  but...
I have the PM LV agenda/planner in monogram. I teach at the university, and I do love using diaries and agendas to keep track of my schedule, meetings and student appointments, so my question is, will the PM suffice or do I need the MM agenda for semester planning? What do you suggest?


----------



## fabuleux

Rosie Posie said:


> Hi everyone!
> This isn't a dilemma as much as it's an effort to justify getting something new  but...
> I have the PM LV agenda/planner in monogram. I teach at the university, and I do love using diaries and agendas to keep track of my schedule, meetings and student appointments, so my question is, will the PM suffice or do I need the MM agenda for semester planning? What do you suggest?


I teach at a university too and I find the PM and MM too small. I now use the GM.


----------



## sayakayumi

Rosie Posie said:


> Hi everyone!
> This isn't a dilemma as much as it's an effort to justify getting something new  but...
> I have the PM LV agenda/planner in monogram. I teach at the university, and I do love using diaries and agendas to keep track of my schedule, meetings and student appointments, so my question is, will the PM suffice or do I need the MM agenda for semester planning? What do you suggest?


The PM is too small, I would look at the MM, GM or the desk agenda, check out YouTube for size comparisons. Happy shopping!


----------



## Rosie Posie

fabuleux said:


> I teach at a university too and I find the PM and MM too small. I now use the GM.


Ooooh! Yes!! A GM! My only concern is, it won't be too heavy or bulky to carry around? I'd have it with me every teaching day. Thanks for the idea! I had briefly considered the GM but didn't know if that would be over the top ridiculous in size - is it comparable to a regular size diary?


----------



## Rosie Posie

sayakayumi said:


> The PM is too small, I would look at the MM, GM or the desk agenda, check out YouTube for size comparisons. Happy shopping!


Thank you! Yes I may actually consider the GM as long as it won't be too big to carry (I carry a lot of things in my bag). A desk agenda may not work as I really like the idea of the ring binders where I can slot papers, but I appreciate the ideas!


----------



## fabuleux

Rosie Posie said:


> Ooooh! Yes!! A GM! My only concern is, it won't be too heavy or bulky to carry around? I'd have it with me every teaching day. Thanks for the idea! I had briefly considered the GM but didn't know if that would be over the top ridiculous in size - is it comparable to a regular size diary?


I leave mine in my office most of the time. So I don't carry it around. Consider the Desk agenda as well: it's lighter and yet spacious .


----------



## sayakayumi

Rosie Posie said:


> Thank you! Yes I may actually consider the GM as long as it won't be too big to carry (I carry a lot of things in my bag). A desk agenda may not work as I really like the idea of the ring binders where I can slot papers, but I appreciate the ideas!


The GM was too big and thick for me because all my bags are small or medium size. I use the MM and the desk agenda, those fit in most bags and aren't too heavy. 
The MM is a nice size but I don't know if it'll be big enough for you.
Hopefully you can see them in person, also check out the agenda thread in the clubhouse, a lot of good info there.


----------



## rripley

patullose said:


> That Edun Revelation is STUNNING!!! any idea on the costs??


Yep, $3500 used! (new $5800) - so this is no small decision! I am sure it is incredible though and would be a true investment piece. I also love that you don't see it everywhere like you do the standard monogram keepall. Makes it a bit more special. It was a limited release so it is not made any longer either. I am wondering though how much heavier it might be considering that it is all leather - even the lining.


----------



## rripley

patullose said:


> Hey guys!! Just saying hello and introducing myself to the forum! I'm about to make my first LV purchase for a keep all i've been eyeing off for about 10 years! Hopefully this will be the first bag of many more!
> 
> My ideal item in my collection would be a keep all from the month and year of my birth August 1987, If anyones selling one... PLEASE let me know  lol


Welcome and good luck with your first purchase of LV - you will LOVE! I remember how excited I was to pick my keepall up at the SF LV store. They are made REALLY well.


----------



## rripley

rripley said:


> Need feedback from my fellow LV experts! I am very close to purchasing an LV travel bag - I have a wallet and toiletry bag in the Macassar and love that style.....however, I am now mesmerized by the Edun Revelation (found an amazing quality one second hand). So....it's between the two pics attached. What are your thoughts? Do I stay with the same material to match my other LV items or do I go all out and get the Edun Revelation? I'm thinking it will match well enough. Plus I am obsessed with the leather embossed treatment - it looks very expensive (probably because it IS very expensive haha). The bag charm thing is SO not my style but would keep it of course for resale. Would love your thoughts. Thinking the Edun Revelation will hold better resale value also? Thanks gang.


Update! The Edun Revelation bag finally became available today on the site I was watching....but when I got to checkout, they add tax! That already crazy price of $3500 is now pushing $4k with tax/shipping. That's just too much considering I can get a beautiful brand new keepall bag from the LV store (I'll be there tomorrow!) for 1/2 that price!!! ugh Decisions Decisions. The same bag is also being sold on eBay - $3500 and no tax free shipping - BUT I'd have to authenticate it. I think this is a sign to slow it down. haha I remember the excitement of having brand new with my first bag and feeling when you are spending that much - it should be brand spanking new from LV. Thoughts? I am also really loving their new Monogram Eclipse canvas!!


----------



## rripley

rripley said:


> Update! The Edun Revelation bag finally became available today on the site I was watching....but when I got to checkout, they add tax! That already crazy price of $3500 is now pushing $4k with tax/shipping. That's just too much considering I can get a beautiful brand new keepall bag from the LV store (I'll be there tomorrow!) for 1/2 that price!!! ugh Decisions Decisions. The same bag is also being sold on eBay - $3500 and no tax free shipping - BUT I'd have to authenticate it. I think this is a sign to slow it down. haha I remember the excitement of having brand new with my first bag and feeling when you are spending that much - it should be brand spanking new from LV. Thoughts? I am also really loving their new Monogram Eclipse canvas!!


One other concern - leather vs. canvas in the elements (rain).


----------



## patullose

rripley said:


> Update! The Edun Revelation bag finally became available today on the site I was watching....but when I got to checkout, they add tax! That already crazy price of $3500 is now pushing $4k with tax/shipping. That's just too much considering I can get a beautiful brand new keepall bag from the LV store (I'll be there tomorrow!) for 1/2 that price!!! ugh Decisions Decisions. The same bag is also being sold on eBay - $3500 and no tax free shipping - BUT I'd have to authenticate it. I think this is a sign to slow it down. haha I remember the excitement of having brand new with my first bag and feeling when you are spending that much - it should be brand spanking new from LV. Thoughts? I am also really loving their new Monogram Eclipse canvas!!



4k is ALOT! you could buy 2 Keep all's for that!! BUT that Edun is absolutely stunning, its practically an investment


----------



## Rosie Posie

Do you ever lurk on the other brand threads?  I sometimes click on a thread that has a catching title.. or see what the lovely people in the Hermes and Chanel groups are up to


----------



## leechiyong

Rosie Posie said:


> Do you ever lurk on the other brand threads?  I sometimes click on a thread that has a catching title.. or see what the lovely people in the Hermes and Chanel groups are up to


I don't lurk, but I do meander.  LV is my first love, but I don't stick to one brand.


----------



## miss_chiff

Rosie Posie said:


> Do you ever lurk on the other brand threads?  I sometimes click on a thread that has a catching title.. or see what the lovely people in the Hermes and Chanel groups are up to


Hi Rosie Posie...great question 
...for colorful eye candy I love looking through the Hermes forum/threads that have photos of the combos of scarves/bags/bracelets. There are many beautiful, colorful photos to look at. I find Hermes scarf color pallets an inspiration. Many of them have color combos I would have never thought of.


----------



## Pinksweater

Rosie Posie said:


> Do you ever lurk on the other brand threads?  I sometimes click on a thread that has a catching title.. or see what the lovely people in the Hermes and Chanel groups are up to


Every now and again I creep over to Hermes just to read the horror stories about customers lining up outside the store , lol. Queuing in line for 5 hours just to get an appointment to shop. Unbelievable!


----------



## patullose

Pinksweater said:


> Every now and again I creep over to Hermes just to read the horror stories about customers lining up outside the store , lol. Queuing in line for 5 hours just to get an appointment to shop. Unbelievable!


I did that for a iPhone before


----------



## onlyk

I did that too when I was a child.


----------



## Aoifs

I once did for a Harry Potter book. Worth it [emoji12]


----------



## p.l.c.r.

I asked a personal shopper to find me a pochette metis reverse mono as she is in Milan right now. LV Milan said it has been sold out for almost a month!! When will i ever get my hands on one


----------



## Aoifs

p.l.c.r. said:


> I asked a personal shopper to find me a pochette metis reverse mono as she is in Milan right now. LV Milan said it has been sold out for almost a month!! When will i ever get my hands on one



I feel the same [emoji22] won't even put me on the list here. Apparently they can't be found in Europe! My Gucci Disco distracted me for awhile but I still want a PM. Funny thing is I've only ever seen two people actually carrying one here and they were both tourists!


----------



## pursesnpeaches

So here is my interesting discovery today.  I ordered a reverse metis pochette online last week and it arrived Wednesday at my home.  I was not excited about it as I thought I might be.  Drove two hours to Toronto today to return with a list of other bags I wanted to consider.  Stock is super low.  I walked in - knowing the regular metis was sold out - and told the SA I wanted to return since I knew I couldn't get the mono metis.  He said no - they were sold out.  I looked at a few other items and he left and came back carrying a metis in regular mono.  Apparently, it was on reserve until yesterday but the person did not come in.  I said - isn't there a waitlist?  He told me that since I was in store and looking to exchange - I would get priority and the person on the waitlist would get called next after me. I was kind of shocked - and yet, it kind of makes sense.


----------



## fabuleux

pursesnpeaches said:


> So here is my interesting discovery today.  I ordered a reverse metis pochette online last week and it arrived Wednesday at my home.  I was not excited about it as I thought I might be.  Drove two hours to Toronto today to return with a list of other bags I wanted to consider.  Stock is super low.  I walked in - knowing the regular metis was sold out - and told the SA I wanted to return since I knew I couldn't get the mono metis.  He said no - they were sold out.  I looked at a few other items and he left and came back carrying a metis in regular mono.  Apparently, it was on reserve until yesterday but the person did not come in.  I said - isn't there a waitlist?  He told me that since I was in store and looking to exchange - I would get priority and the person on the waitlist would get called next after me. I was kind of shocked - and yet, it kind of makes sense.


Waitlists are a joke. If you know the right people or, like you, end up in the right place at the right time, you'll get what you want!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Aoifs said:


> I feel the same [emoji22] won't even put me on the list here. Apparently they can't be found in Europe! My Gucci Disco distracted me for awhile but I still want a PM. Funny thing is I've only ever seen two people actually carrying one here and they were both tourists!



I actually havent seen a PM reverse mono in real life!! I just know i love it based on online photos and yt reviews I was also looking for a mini backpack, no luck either ‍♀️


----------



## rukia0814

Hi Guys,

Sorry I don't know where to post this.
I would like to ask if you know the model name of this:
http://www.theluxesociety.com.au/product/louis-vuitton-monogram-vintage-crossbody-bucket-bag/

Thank you


----------



## fabuleux

rukia0814 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry I don't know where to post this.
> I would like to ask if you know the model name of this:
> http://www.theluxesociety.com.au/product/louis-vuitton-monogram-vintage-crossbody-bucket-bag/
> 
> Thank you


Louis Vuitton Drouot.
Named after the Hôtel Drouot in Paris, a famous auction house. In fact, and I just looked that up, Rue Drouot in Paris (where Hôtel Drouot is located), is named after a French military leader of the early 19th century. #themoreyouknow


----------



## luv2bling

@Aoifs - I haven't seen anyone wearing any PM where I live.   However, NF are as popular as MK bags.  When I wear my Reverse I get stares (they probably assume it's a fake).


----------



## pursesnpeaches

p.l.c.r. said:


> I actually havent seen a PM reverse mono in real life!! I just know i love it based on online photos and yt reviews I was also looking for a mini backpack, no luck either ‍♀️



I loved it too - for the reasons you mentioned.  When it came to me, I liked it but I felt that is was something I would grow tired of.  I like simple and classic things.  The tan top and black leather just didn't sit right with me.


----------



## luv2bling

@p.l.c.r. - you should read the Pochette Metis Clubhouse thread.  Several members have been successful in purchasing the PM bag with the  assistance of other members stalking the various Louis Vuitton stalks and posting when they see a bag available or a bag in a store.  I purchased both however the reverse is my favorite.  I haven't worn the Mono version yet.


----------



## luv2bling

pursesnpeaches said:


> I loved it too - for the reasons you mentioned.  When it came to me, I liked it but I felt that is was something I would grow tired of.  I like simple and classic things.  The tan top and black leather just didn't sit right with me.



I understand what you mean, I thought it may be trendy, but when I received it I realized that even if it were, I love it and I'm keeping it.   I also like the flexibility of changing which shoulder strap I wear with it (reverse, mono, black leather)


----------



## rukia0814

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton Drouot.
> Named after the Hôtel Drouot in Paris, a famous auction house. In fact, and I just looked that up, Rue Drouot in Paris (where Hôtel Drouot is located), is named after a French military leader of the early 19th century. #themoreyouknow



Thank you very much


----------



## p.l.c.r.

pursesnpeaches said:


> I loved it too - for the reasons you mentioned.  When it came to me, I liked it but I felt that is was something I would grow tired of.  I like simple and classic things.  The tan top and black leather just didn't sit right with me.



Really?? i hope i could see one in person but i doubt it. I have only seen the mono


----------



## p.l.c.r.

@luv2bling I feel like giving up on finding a PM reverse already. My personal shopper has friends from other countries too. She enquired in LV Munich and the waiting time is around 20 weeks! thinking of just getting a gucci marmont camera bag but i cant bring myself to do it yet.


----------



## thewave1969

Post 8073: Sofia Loren: Icon! This is the way I remember Louis Vuitton when I was little. Timeless!


----------



## Epiphany Thoughts

pursesnpeaches said:


> So here is my interesting discovery today.  I ordered a reverse metis pochette online last week and it arrived Wednesday at my home.  I was not excited about it as I thought I might be.  Drove two hours to Toronto today to return with a list of other bags I wanted to consider.  Stock is super low.  I walked in - knowing the regular metis was sold out - and told the SA I wanted to return since I knew I couldn't get the mono metis.  He said no - they were sold out.  I looked at a few other items and he left and came back carrying a metis in regular mono.  Apparently, it was on reserve until yesterday but the person did not come in.  I said - isn't there a waitlist?  He told me that since I was in store and looking to exchange - I would get priority and the person on the waitlist would get called next after me. I was kind of shocked - and yet, it kind of makes sense.


----------



## Epiphany Thoughts

What store did you return your reverse?  I am looking everywhere to purchase.


----------



## Epiphany Thoughts

fabuleux said:


> Waitlists are a joke. If you know the right people or, like you, end up in the right place at the right time, you'll get what you want!


Can anyone help with purchasing a pochette metis in the reverse?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

Epiphany Thoughts said:


> What store did you return your reverse?  I am looking everywhere to purchase.



Toronto Bloor St. Flagship
As of last night, it was apparently still there because another member was there looking at it =)  Good luck!  Andreas was the sales associate who helped me (I think)!


----------



## pursesnpeaches

p.l.c.r. said:


> @luv2bling I feel like giving up on finding a PM reverse already. My personal shopper has friends from other countries too. She enquired in LV Munich and the waiting time is around 20 weeks! thinking of just getting a gucci marmont camera bag but i cant bring myself to do it yet.



If you stalk the website around 3 pm eastern, 10 pm, and 6-7 am - I have seen them pop up quite a bit


----------



## p.l.c.r.

pursesnpeaches said:


> If you stalk the website around 3 pm eastern, 10 pm, and 6-7 am - I have seen them pop up quite a bit



Which country website is that?


----------



## pursesnpeaches

p.l.c.r. said:


> Which country website is that?


Canada


----------



## Aoifs

luv2bling said:


> @Aoifs - I haven't seen anyone wearing any PM where I live.   However, NF are as popular as MK bags.  When I wear my Reverse I get stares (they probably assume it's a fake).



Same. Neverfulls are ten a penny here! [emoji3] that doesn't stop me wanting a mono GM! Classic and practical.


----------



## luv2bling

Aoifs said:


> Same. Neverfulls are ten a penny here! [emoji3] that doesn't stop me wanting a mono GM! Classic and practical.


Totally understand!    What I find amusing are ladies wearing a GM NF, like a handbag.   Their struggle is real!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi my fellow LV friends.  Just feeling a little bummed that there are no more Hawaii LE MPs left here in Maui now that I am here.  I knew it was a long shot since it came out a few months ago but was still holding out hope to buy one here.  Anyways thanks for letting me vent a bit .


----------



## Yuki85

Hi can someone help me!! I would like to sell my Twinset in DE and I got an offer for 450 EUR. The original price was 900eur. The price is a bit low but my concern is if I sell it I would get regretted, but the bag is just sitting in my closet and not used at all... What do you think? Thank you!!


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> Hi can someone help me!! I would like to sell my Twinset in DE and I got an offer for 450 EUR. The original price was 900eur. The price is a bit low but my concern is if I sell it I would get regretted, but the bag is just sitting in my closet and not used at all... What do you think? Thank you!!


What kind of help do you need?


----------



## sayakayumi

Iamminda said:


> Hi my fellow LV friends.  Just feeling a little bummed that there are no more Hawaii LE MPs left here in Maui now that I am here.  I knew it was a long shot since it came out a few months ago but was still holding out hope to buy one here.  Anyways thanks for letting me vent a bit .


Oh no that's sad to hear, sorry you couldn't find one   do they have a charm or something similar to take as a souvenir?
Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


----------



## leechiyong

Just a question for those who've gone to parties, are +1s allowed/common?


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> What kind of help do you need?



Problem solved!! I will not sell it! Might regret!!


----------



## fabuleux

leechiyong said:


> Just a question for those who've gone to parties, are +1s allowed/common?


Yes.


----------



## Iamminda

sayakayumi said:


> Oh no that's sad to hear, sorry you couldn't find one   do they have a charm or something similar to take as a souvenir?
> Enjoy the rest of your vacation!


Thanks for understanding .   They only have the NF left which is not my kind of bag.   Anyways, thanks again.


----------



## leechiyong

fabuleux said:


> Yes.


Cool, thank you!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

I finally found a personal shopper with a pochette metis reverse and she said it's going to be delivered to me tonight! I am so excited!! Aaaand i got lucky it's MIF!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Hello would anyone know the city in France where the "DU" code is based? My pochette metis has it


----------



## thefierceone

Hey - when will the spring/summer 18 men's bag be released ? Should I be calling my SA now?


----------



## passionfruitss

Just got my first LV! Kensington + Emilie wallet. Kensington is quite big for what I usually carry (a medium sized crossbody), since I was actually looking for the Pochette Felicie in black empreinte/monogram canvas intitally. How does everyone else wear their Kensington? I'm most comfortable with the attachable strap on my shoulder over carrying it on my elbow, but I wonder if it looks better on the elbow 

I feel pretty anxious about wearing it around in front of people I know though, since not many people my age that I know wear LV (Kate spade + Michael Kors are most popular here) and I'm not exactly the target demographic of LV (I'm 18 and just save up a lot), so it's just sitting in my dustbag for now


----------



## sayakayumi

passionfruitss said:


> Just got my first LV! Kensington + Emilie wallet. Kensington is quite big for what I usually carry (a medium sized crossbody), since I was actually looking for the Pochette Felicie in black empreinte/monogram canvas intitally. How does everyone else wear their Kensington? I'm most comfortable with the attachable strap on my shoulder over carrying it on my elbow, but I wonder if it looks better on the elbow
> 
> I feel pretty anxious about wearing it around in front of people I know though, since not many people my age that I know wear LV (Kate spade + Michael Kors are most popular here) and I'm not exactly the target demographic of LV (I'm 18 and just save up a lot), so it's just sitting in my dustbag for now


Hi, congrats on your first LV bag and wallet. Don't be anxious to carry it, just take it out and soon you'll get used to it and it'll become natural. 
What makes you hesitate? Is it the brand or the size? Maybe you'd feel more comfortable with a smaller LV bag? otherwise just take it out of the dust bag and enjoy it, it's a pretty bag


----------



## MarLoLV

passionfruitss said:


> Just got my first LV! Kensington + Emilie wallet. Kensington is quite big for what I usually carry (a medium sized crossbody), since I was actually looking for the Pochette Felicie in black empreinte/monogram canvas intitally. How does everyone else wear their Kensington? I'm most comfortable with the attachable strap on my shoulder over carrying it on my elbow, but I wonder if it looks better on the elbow
> 
> I feel pretty anxious about wearing it around in front of people I know though, since not many people my age that I know wear LV (Kate spade + Michael Kors are most popular here) and I'm not exactly the target demographic of LV (I'm 18 and just save up a lot), so it's just sitting in my dustbag for now


Great bag, I am using it whole winter. I prefer handheld but it is handy to have shoulderstrap option


----------



## passionfruitss

sayakayumi said:


> Hi, congrats on your first LV bag and wallet. Don't be anxious to carry it, just take it out and soon you'll get used to it and it'll become natural.
> What makes you hesitate? Is it the brand or the size? Maybe you'd feel more comfortable with a smaller LV bag? otherwise just take it out of the dust bag and enjoy it, it's a pretty bag


Thanks! My hesitation probably comes from both brand and the size. The size is perfect for my needs, but along with the brand I feel like it's a lot of "in-your-face" when I wear it out with my friends. Everytime I've worn it out, I always get a "omg how much was that?!" since I don't seem like a big spender otherwise (I buy everything except my makeup on sale).


----------



## fabuleux

passionfruitss said:


> . Everytime I've worn it out, I always get a "omg how much was that?!"


When I get that question, which is rare, my answer is "It was a lot of money."


----------



## passionfruitss

fabuleux said:


> When I get that question, which is rare, my answer is "It was a lot of money."


Definitely using this from now on


----------



## sayakayumi

passionfruitss said:


> Thanks! My hesitation probably comes from both brand and the size. The size is perfect for my needs, but along with the brand I feel like it's a lot of "in-your-face" when I wear it out with my friends. Everytime I've worn it out, I always get a "omg how much was that?!" since I don't seem like a big spender otherwise (I buy everything except my makeup on sale).


If the size is perfect for your needs then definitely use it. As for your friends, they'll get used to seeing you with it sooner or later, it'll become part of your image and they'll stop asking questions.
I would never answer how much money something is, I would say something like "I don't remember" "don't worry about those things" and quickly change the subject, ask about their pretty shoes or hair style.. just deflect those questions because answering anything that alludes to a lot of money could make you sound pompous and arrogant, we all know somebody like that, hahaha don't be that person. 
Congrats again on your pretty bag, I hope you relax and enjoy it as much as possible


----------



## fabuleux

sayakayumi said:


> just deflect those questions because answering anything that alludes to a lot of money could make you sound pompous and arrogant, we all know somebody like that, hahaha don't be that person.


You can't help yourself but attack me every opportunity you get! It's kind of pathetic.


----------



## Tryster0

Does anyone have the Zack backpack? I'm thinking about it and the Apollo backpack and would like to know if the extra ~$500 is worth the investment.


----------



## fabuleux

Tryster0 said:


> Does anyone have the Zack backpack? I'm thinking about it and the Apollo backpack and would like to know if the extra ~$500 is worth the investment.


I have it. What do you want to know?


----------



## Tryster0

fabuleux said:


> I have it. What do you want to know?



Mostly what I was curious about is how well it holds its shape and if you could fit a medium size laptop inside the main compartment.


----------



## fabuleux

Tryster0 said:


> Mostly what I was curious about is how well it holds its shape and if you could fit a medium size laptop inside the main compartment.


The back is pretty structured because of the padded iPad pocket, but overall it's a supple bag (which makes it very comfortable to carry). I love the padded straps (much better than my Christopher PM).

I easily fit my MacBook Pro, my lunch box, and my water bottle in the main compartment. When I got mine, there was a piece of foam tucked at the bottom that I kept. I place it back at the bottom when I store the backpack.

Let me know if you need other info. Here is a link to my reveal of the Zack backpack: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-a-sad-face-then-a-happy-face.968405/


----------



## Tryster0

fabuleux said:


> The back is pretty structured because of the padded iPad pocket, but overall it's a supple bag (which makes it very comfortable to carry). I love the padded straps (much better than my Christopher PM).
> 
> I easily fit my MacBook Pro, my lunch box, and my water bottle in the main compartment. When I got mine, there was a piece of foam tucked at the bottom that I kept. I place it back at the bottom when I store the backpack.
> 
> Let me know if you need other info. Here is a link to my reveal of the Zack backpack: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-a-sad-face-then-a-happy-face.968405/



Thanks for the info! I'll have to pop by the SF store to try it on though. I'm only 5'4 so a lot of backpacks look super big on me.


----------



## fabuleux

Tryster0 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll have to pop by the SF store to try it on though. I'm only 5'4 so a lot of backpacks look super big on me.


It is pretty big. Good luck deciding!


----------



## natalieh38

does anybody know if LV canvas bags are durable in the winter? I live in northern Canada so we get cold dry winters, just curious if I should get a leather bag or canvas because of it.. thanks


----------



## fabuleux

natalieh38 said:


> does anybody know if LV canvas bags are durable in the winter? I live in northern Canada so we get cold dry winters, just curious if I should get a leather bag or canvas because of it.. thanks


LV canvas tends to stiffen a bit when it's cold (and becomes more pliable when the temperature is warm). But I don't think you would face any problem.


----------



## JazzyMac

That Pochette Metis Brouge is not a good looking bag at all. I'm sorry, it's not. There, now I can sleep at night. [emoji27]


----------



## jayjay2000

Planning to buy a Speedy 30 sooner or later in the monogram print. Has anyone got any ideas on cute bag charms for it? I was thinking a Fendi fur one- any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## qogofud

Hi all, is the Favorite MM discontinued? I thought I remembered reading it but can't find results on TPF talking about it.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Does any else have a Totally bag? I got the pm size 6 years ago in monogram. Since then I have gotten the Neverfull (DE) and Croisette (DA)  and I am thinking of selling the Totally because I like my newer bags better and wear them much more. 

Any thoughts on whether I should sell or keep?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Does any else have a Totally bag? I got the pm size 6 years ago in monogram. Since then I have gotten the Neverfull (DE) and Croisette (DA)  and I am thinking of selling the Totally because I like my newer bags better and wear them much more.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether I should sell or keep?


do u have any other mono bags?? if not mayb  keep the totally in mono so you have something in each design


----------



## sayakayumi

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Does any else have a Totally bag? I got the pm size 6 years ago in monogram. Since then I have gotten the Neverfull (DE) and Croisette (DA)  and I am thinking of selling the Totally because I like my newer bags better and wear them much more.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether I should sell or keep?


I have the Totally pm in DE and I use it a lot, it's a good size for the amount of things I carry, I also like the zipper and the straps are comfy on me, but if you don't use yours maybe you should let it go? Try using it a few times and see how you feel, no sense in keeping things you don't use in your closet, is there another bag that you're craving? you could use the funds towards that, or you could discover you still like having it and using it, gld!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

qogofud said:


> Hi all, is the Favorite MM discontinued? I thought I remembered reading it but can't find results on TPF talking about it.


i think it's still who knows? some people say stock is very low and some say it's gone. but there are still ladies out there revealing brand new ones from the website that they just purchased, so... just keep checking online b/c they are still popping up.


----------



## kalahai

I was at the LV store in VA and the SA said they get one a week.


----------



## karlita27

Hello! Just bought my very first LV! Please help if this is just normal or should I exchange it. The leather on the handle are wrinkled. All three sides are wrinkled. except for one. I attached a photo. LV store is 2.5hours from me. If it is normal then I am okay with it. Thank you! Hoping for your reply guys.


----------



## bilalmalik

What do you guys think of LV Slender wallets?


----------



## ern2965

snibor said:


> I had my azur speedy 25 which is like 10 years old repaired but not by lv. Piping was repaired and it looks great. There is a thread on it here and I posted pics in it. It was a little cheaper for me not to go thru lv. I used Rago brothers which is in the United States and does repairs for many high end designers. I have heard lv sales associates recommend to clients. I am not affiliated with them in any way but had them repair s few lv bags and some Gucci as well. As for whether it's worth it to sell, I can't say.



This may be a little late, but I live near Rago; and have heard nothing but good things about them. LV, and others send their own repairs to them, I believe. I know kate spade sends their bags to them as well.


----------



## Lv_957

How often do favorite PMs take to come back in stock?


----------



## shewolf

Just recently had a friend go to Paris and try to purchase either the Pallas Marine or the Favorite PM in Damier for me. He said it was not in stock at the moment. Anyone know if that's true? It's crazy how fast the crossbodies sell out!


----------



## Milandro

Hi everyone! I have never purchased anything from LV, but I find myself considering buying the Keepall Bandoulière 45 in Monogram Eclipse. I have heard various rumours regarding many quality issues...canvas peeling off, keepalls breaking extremely easily, the canvas getting thinner and thinner...being the keepall a travel bag, quality is particularly vital. Any advice? Have you ever had bad experiences with LV's latest products? Could you point me towards any thread where this topics might have already been dealt with? Thank you.


----------



## sayakayumi

Milandro said:


> Hi everyone! I have never purchased anything from LV, but I find myself considering buying the Keepall Bandoulière 45 in Monogram Eclipse. I have heard various rumours regarding many quality issues...canvas peeling off, keepalls breaking extremely easily, the canvas getting thinner and thinner...being the keepall a travel bag, quality is particularly vital. Any advice? Have you ever had bad experiences with LV's latest products? Could you point me towards any thread where this topics might have already been dealt with? Thank you.


Hello, there have been several threads discussing quality issues lately, I think some of those issues are very real and it's important to check our items before we leave the store.

Now, when it comes to the eclipse line I haven't read about any problems, personally I think the eclipse Keepall is very well made, with thicker canvas and beautiful hardware. I've used mine on two trips so far and it's too soon to tell but I think it'll hold up nicely and it was worth the investment. 

Hopefully you can see it in person, just look it over to make sure everything looks good, let us know if you get one.. Happy shopping


----------



## buratyno

I do not know the name of the little bag in the photo
I need everyone to help!


----------



## leechiyong

buratyno said:


> I do not know the name of the little bag in the photo
> I need everyone to help!
> *Maison de beaute Marseille *


Don't know the name, but don't think it was produced.


----------



## Noellemb12

Hi everyone! Does anyone have any idea how long LV usually takes to make phone cases for the newest iPhones? I am hoping to get the iPhone X when it comes out, and the LV folio to go with it, I am wondering how long I should expect to wait for the case to come out.


----------



## buratyno

leechiyong said:


> Don't know the name, but don't think it was produced.


 tks


----------



## rose121212

Hello...
I bought a Felicie a few months ago and a Pochette Accessories today. I bought both of them from the LV store. I'm confused with the date codes. Could someone please figure it for me?

The Felicie says M61276. The Pochette says MB2197.

Thank you.


----------



## JanDottzzzzzzzi

Milandro said:


> Hi everyone! I have never purchased anything from LV, but I find myself considering buying the Keepall Bandoulière 45 in Monogram Eclipse. I have heard various rumours regarding many quality issues...canvas peeling off, keepalls breaking extremely easily, the canvas getting thinner and thinner...being the keepall a travel bag, quality is particularly vital. Any advice? Have you ever had bad experiences with LV's latest products? Could you point me towards any thread where this topics might have already been dealt with? Thank you.


I have been eyeing that bag too. Hopefully I can make a trip to the boutique and check it out in person.


----------



## prosciutto_di_parma

Last week I purchased a Neo Porte Cartes (cardholder in black epi leather) for my boyfriend. When I came home, the "fresh" cardholder smelled strongly like spray paint.  It's been about a week of "airing out" and it still smells quite bad. Does anyone have any suggestions for what to do / how to make the smell go away? 

http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/neo-porte-cartes-epi-008869


----------



## Dee1jay

rose121212 said:


> Hello...
> I bought a Felicie a few months ago and a Pochette Accessories today. I bought both of them from the LV store. I'm confused with the date codes. Could someone please figure it for me?
> 
> The Felicie says M61276. The Pochette says MB2197.
> 
> Thank you.



I might be wrong, but I believe the number for the Felicie is the model number. The Pochette date code appears to indicate manufacture in France (MB) during the 29th week of 2017.


----------



## EAG18

Hey,
I recently got a keepall(bandouliere) 45 macassar and I got a couple of questions about it.
-Can I wear it with light/dark jeans or will there be color transfer?
-I live in scandinavia where it gets pretty cold, is it safe to wear it with the strap in the winter or will the cold cause it to break?

Appreciate the help


----------



## Tryster0

I'm thinking of trying on some bags in store tomorrow. Is photography allowed in store? I'd like to take some shots for reference later.


----------



## Emsidee

Tryster0 said:


> I'm thinking of trying on some bags in store tomorrow. Is photography allowed in store? I'd like to take some shots for reference later.


If you tell the SA you are working with beforehand, taking pictures should be fine.


----------



## snibor

I just found the little ticket for my azur speedy 25 which I believe is over 10 years old. Brand new it cost me $595. You cannot even buy a wallet now for that!  I still use the bag a lot. Well worth the investment.


----------



## JanDottzzzzzzzi

leechiyong said:


> Don't know the name, but don't think it was produced.


Is that pretty common that they show items on the runway but don't produce them?


----------



## JazzyMac

Ha ha...I knew he'd be back!!!!!


----------



## Kevinh73

buratyno said:


> I do not know the name of the little bag in the photo
> I need everyone to help!


That's Danube PPM. They did produce these for the LV x Supreme collab in red.


----------



## Kevinh73

JanDottzzzzzzzi said:


> Is that pretty common that they show items on the runway but don't produce them?


Yes.  At least for men's show, most of the clothes don't go into production.  Same with bags.  Most of them don't make it and the ones do, only very limited quantity is produced.  The exception was LV x Supreme where a large limited quantity was produced due to the hype.


----------



## Vijitha

hi everyone,

this is my first post. I am an LV addict. My favourites are the Graffiti Alma range.

I would like to know what scarf is placed on the handles? Just any scarf?
The bandeau I wanted is sold out at LV


----------



## Daisy2016

Have you guys read the news that thieves slammed a Uhaul into a LV store in Ohio and stole like $150,000 in goods? OMG. Crazy.


----------



## fabuleux

According to press reports that surfaced this week, LVMH has purchased property outside Dallas, TX for its new US-based Vuitton factory site. This new factory is supposed to help feed the North American distribution network. Opening is planned for early 2019.


----------



## Lizzys

fabuleux said:


> According to press reports that surfaced this week, LVMH has purchased property outside Dallas, TX for its new US-based Vuitton factory site. This new factory is supposed to help feed the North American distribution network. Opening is planned for early 2019.


I have to say that I was thrilled to see you back posting again!  You were truly missed!!!


----------



## pjhm

prosciutto_di_parma said:


> Last week I purchased a Neo Porte Cartes (cardholder in black epi leather) for my boyfriend. When I came home, the "fresh" cardholder smelled strongly like spray paint.  It's been about a week of "airing out" and it still smells quite bad. Does anyone have any suggestions for what to do / how to make the smell go away?
> 
> http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/neo-porte-cartes-epi-008869



It takes a couple of weeks. My noir Epi Speedy had that smell so did my graphite briefcase. Both odors are gone now, leave items out on your bed or dresser without the dust cover for weeks or start using them outside and it eventually goes away. I was concerned too but can't smell it anymore.


----------



## Kevinh73

Daisy2016 said:


> Have you guys read the news that thieves slammed a Uhaul into a LV store in Ohio and stole like $150,000 in goods? OMG. Crazy.


I guess that’s one way to get freebies from Louis Vuitton if you are not a VIC.  Lol


----------



## fabuleux

JanDottzzzzzzzi said:


> Is that pretty common that they show items on the runway but don't produce them?


Yes.


----------



## fabuleux

From the New York Post:

*Louis Vuitton opening NYC pop-up store*
_


Oui oui! The French fashion house Louis Vuitton is opening a pop-up storefront at Brookfield Place. It will debut on Friday in conjunction with its “Volez, Voguez, Voyagez — Louis Vuitton” exhibition that will start the same day at the American Stock Exchange building at nearby 86 Trinity Place.

The 1,800-square-foot store will carry a curated selection of travel accessories, fragrances and leather goods, with hot-stamping personalization available. While the exhibition runs through Jan. 7, the store will remain at least through March 2018.

In keeping with the “Sail, Fly, Travel” — of course with luggage — theme of the nearby exhibit, the store’s façade will be layered with travel stickers and the designers gold monogram. The walls will also evoke the diamond-like “malletage” interior of the brands’ archival trunks, designed to protect important possessions while crisscrossing the globe.

The storefront is on the lower, southeast side of the Winter Garden next to Hermès and Omega and was one of the last available spots.

Brookfield’s Michael Goldban negotiated the deal directly with Louis Vuitton’s in-house team. “We are always seeking the most innovative and prominent brands in luxury retail, and the world-renowned legacy of Louis Vuitton is a perfect complement to this collection,” Goldban said.

The exhibition itself originated in Paris in 2015 before traveling to Tokyo and Seoul, but for its North American debut, it will have a new “chapter” dubbed “Louis Vuitton LoVes America,” with celebrity red-carpet designs, editorials and founder Gaston-Louis Vuitton’s 1893 archives at the World Expo.

Along with numerous historical artifacts, the three floors display bags, trunks, suitcases and items previously owned by Ernest Hemingway, Lauren Bacall and F. Scott Fitzgerald._


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## StellaMaeVuitton3695

Hi Ladies! I have a question hopefully someone can help. I noticed that my handles on my retiro pm are wrinkled, not exactly cracking.... The bag is several years old... I was just wondering if there is a way to fix it.


----------



## for3v3rz

I am feeling a little sad  today. I purchased a listed as new Keepall on Ebay and turned out to be used and is a counterfeit. The sad part is the buyer refused the return it. I filed an Ebay claim but doesn't seem they are helping.  The seller said they got it as a gift from a friend who already passed so they don't have a receipt proof of purchase. I had good experiences before on Ebay on LV, but this time, listen learned, I am never purchasing any luxury goods on Ebay.


----------



## Kevinh73

for3v3rz said:


> I am feeling a little sad  today. I purchased a listed as new Keepall on Ebay and turned out to be used and is a counterfeit. The sad part is the buyer refused the return it. I filed an Ebay claim but doesn't seem they are helping.  The seller said they got it as a gift from a friend who already passed so they don't have a receipt proof of purchase. I had good experiences before on Ebay on LV, but this time, listen learned, I am never purchasing any luxury goods on Ebay.


Sorry for your bad experience on EBay.  There are just way too many counterfeit LV products on EBay thus I would def not purchase LV on EBay unless it’s one of those rare LV models that you know counterfeit people would not want to bother with because the thin profit margin and/ or demand isn’t there.  If you pay them with PayPal, you may have some recourse.  Also never buy from a seller who doesn’t have a lot of positive ratings plus when the price is too good to be true, well, generally it is too good to be true.  Hope you are successful in getting your money back.


----------



## for3v3rz

Kevinh73 said:


> Sorry for your bad experience on EBay.  There are just way too many counterfeit LV products on EBay thus I would def not purchase LV on EBay unless it’s one of those rare LV models that you know counterfeit people would not want to bother with because the thin profit margin and/ or demand isn’t there.  If you pay them with PayPal, you may have some recourse.  Also never buy from a seller who doesn’t have a lot of positive ratings plus when the price is too good to be true, well, generally it is too good to be true.  Hope you are successful in getting your money back.



So the seller lets me return it just that I said they can keep the $100 and the bag. So he profited $100 on this. My previous experiences were all good. Even with positive reviews, it doesn't mean they are a good seller. This seller has positive reviews. I think also look at what they been selling to gain those positive reviews. I am definitely not looking at ebay for big $$$ items.  Maybe a for a phone case or some squishes for the kids.


----------



## sayakayumi

for3v3rz said:


> So the seller lets me return it just that I said they can keep the $100 and the bag. So he profited $100 on this. My previous experiences were all good. Even with positive reviews, it doesn't mean they are a good seller. This seller has positive reviews. I think also look at what they been selling to gain those positive reviews. I am definitely not looking at ebay for big $$$ items.  Maybe a for a phone case or some squishes for the kids.


Hi, sorry, but why is the seller keeping $100, can you get all your money back?


----------



## for3v3rz

sayakayumi said:


> Hi, sorry, but why is the seller keeping $100, can you get all your money back?



They keep giving excuses and the back and forth of messages on the claim is not going anywhere so I just want to end it and get the majority of the money back. I don't want the bag. It makes me sick looking at that thing.


----------



## sayakayumi

for3v3rz said:


> They keep giving excuses and the back and forth of messages on the claim is not going anywhere so I just want to end it and get the majority of the money back. I don't want the bag. It makes me sick looking at that thing.


Ugh I understand, what drag and a hassle


----------



## Newbie2016

pjhm said:


> It takes a couple of weeks. My noir Epi Speedy had that smell so did my graphite briefcase. Both odors are gone now, leave items out on your bed or dresser without the dust cover for weeks or start using them outside and it eventually goes away. I was concerned too but can't smell it anymore.



Why do you think the Epi leather has this unpleasant scent?  Has anyone aske LV and gotten an answer...


----------



## fabuleux

Newbie2016 said:


> Why do you think the Epi leather has this unpleasant scent?  Has anyone aske LV and gotten an answer...


Épi leather goes through a double dyeing, texturing, and multiple-coating process to give it its final appearance. I actually like the smell of Épi leather, but sometimes it’s a bit strong.


----------



## mybadhabit73

Hello, not sure if I'm posting in the right place, I recently acquired a LV and was hoping for some info. Can't seem to find anything online.


----------



## urma

Hi, I can't say anything about authenticity, if that should be the info you are looking for. But this is the Tulum GM, and according to the date code it was produced in 2008.


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> Épi leather goes through a double dyeing, texturing, and multiple-coating process to give it its final appearance. I actually like the smell of Épi leather, but sometimes it’s a bit strong.



Ohh! That’s interesting! I wondered why the epi Alma bb I bought smelled strong of paint. Thanks for the info [emoji4]


----------



## larkbunting

So how easily scratched are chrome hardware pieces like locks?  My brand new chrome lock that came with my Keepall already has a few scratches on it after one trip as a carry-on.  I expected it to get some scratches over time, but this was quick.  I have been very careful, and I have it hanging where nothing sharp enough to scratch should have even touched it.

Im not obsessed with everything being perfect forever, but that was awfully soon.


----------



## vernis-lover

larkbunting said:


> So how easily scratched are chrome hardware pieces like locks?  My brand new chrome lock that came with my Keepall already has a few scratches on it after one trip as a carry-on.  I expected it to get some scratches over time, but this was quick.  I have been very careful, and I have it hanging where nothing sharp enough to scratch should have even touched it.
> 
> Im not obsessed with everything being perfect forever, but that was awfully soon.


Very easily. It could have brushed against another bag, a wall etc without you noticing.

I am not particularly fussy, I buy things to use, but I only travel with my LV in the car.  If I'm on the train or flying then I'll take a random piece of luggage.


----------



## larkbunting

vernis-lover said:


> Very easily. It could have brushed against another bag, a wall etc without you noticing.
> 
> I am not particularly fussy, I buy things to use, but I only travel with my LV in the car.  If I'm on the train or flying then I'll take a random piece of luggage.


I am planning to use mine as well.  Suppose I’ll just embrace it and enjoy


----------



## KimLV____

Hello I wanted to know what's better to
Purchase the montsouris or the Gracefull MM can anyone help me? Or any suggestions - kim


----------



## KimLV____

larkbunting said:


> So how easily scratched are chrome hardware pieces like locks?  My brand new chrome lock that came with my Keepall already has a few scratches on it after one trip as a carry-on.  I expected it to get some scratches over time, but this was quick.  I have been very careful, and I have it hanging where nothing sharp enough to scratch should have even touched it.
> 
> Im not obsessed with everything being perfect forever, but that was awfully soon.


Hello I wanted to know what's better to
Purchase the montsouris or the Gracefull MM can anyone help me? Or any suggestions


----------



## fabuleux

KimLV____ said:


> Hello I wanted to know what's better to
> Purchase the montsouris or the Gracefull MM can anyone help me? Or any suggestions - kim


What do you mean _better_?


----------



## Yuki85

Hallo LV Lovers
I need your advise this already in the pochette club, but did not get any reply back... But I really need your advise and cannot decide.. I would like to buy a small bag for my birthday  but I do not wanna to spend over 400 or 500 EUR. I know that the Pochette Accessoire might be discontinued but I could try to ask my SA to order one for me. The only problem is: I have also the Favorite MM and the Twins. Do you think are they similar bags or is it soo much to have all three of them...  thank you in advance..


----------



## onlyk

Yuki85 said:


> Hallo LV Lovers
> I need your advise this already in the pochette club, but did not get any reply back... But I really need your advise and cannot decide.. I would like to buy a small bag for my birthday  but I do not wanna to spend over 400 or 500 EUR. I know that the Pochette Accessoire might be discontinued but I could try to ask my SA to order one for me. The only problem is: I have also the Favorite MM and the Twins. Do you think are they similar bags or is it soo much to have all three of them...  thank you in advance..


Very much depends on you, whether you like to collect things or want to keep it under certain numbers, in my opinion, PA is too simple, but practical, the problem is if you already have Favorite MM, would you still use PA, to me, I won't, there is no point for me to have a Favorite or Eva then spend another $500ish to buy the simple PA.

That's why I did not buy the PA even I had several opportunities to buy it. (I might though if someone sells me a brand new one for $300 )


----------



## BagLady14

Try to get it if you like it.  You can use the Favorite strap on it & it's nice to have a simple bag with a zipper.


----------



## Emsidee

Hennie Loves Diamond said:


> Hi, LV lovers,  I'm wondering if LV go on sale?


No it doesn’t, you can only get better deals when buying pre-loved items.


----------



## fabuleux

Hennie Loves Diamond said:


> Hi, LV lovers,  I'm wondering if LV go on sale?


Only employees can purchase Louis Vuitton items at a discount.


----------



## snibor

Was in boutique tonight. There was a de bag with shearling on sides that was tdf!  And the twist totes I saw in black and the navy. Gorgeous.   Sigh.


----------



## Mc9788

Hi guys! So I had some disifecting hand wipes in my speedy handbag and I'm guessing that's what the spot is from since I didn't have anything else in the handbag. Anyways I tried dawn and warm water, running alcohol, and of course some good ol elbow grease to get that spot out but nothing seems to work! Help please.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Are they the normal ones like a wet ones or something made with essential oils?  It may be oil based in which case you may need an enzyme cleaner - I learned this after getting oil stains on a silk shirt that wouldn’t respond to anything.  They finally did to the enzyme cleaner.  I don’t know though - you may want to take it to LV or a cobbler.


----------



## YOLO- Enjoy Life

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.


Help please, how do you start a new post in a forum???  I attempted to post in authenticate this for an eBay find and think I simply replied to someone's post. Looked all over for an answer, sorry but couldn't find it.  Would appreciate info, thanks!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

YOLO- Enjoy Life said:


> Help please, how do you start a new post in a forum???  I attempted to post in authenticate this for an eBay find and think I simply replied to someone's post. Looked all over for an answer, sorry but couldn't find it.  Would appreciate info, thanks!!!!


There are rules on the 'Authenticate This' thread's first few pages. Format must be strictly followed in posting to receive a response. But I would be 98% cautious of fakes from Ebay.


----------



## Taheera

How do you store your LV bags?  Do you stuff and keep in dust bag or in the box?


----------



## fabuleux

Taheera said:


> How do you store your LV bags?  Do you stuff and keep in dust bag or in the box?


A lot of people stuff them and keep them in their dustbags. Louis Vuitton advises against storing bags in presentation boxes.


----------



## Taheera

I am thinking of buying pre-loved. Can anyone recommend a reputable  eBay seller?  (Not sure if this is allowed)


----------



## Kaloloan

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.


Hi could anyone tell me if this looks real befor I purchase.. thanks


----------



## Kaloloan

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.





Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.


How do I see messages


----------



## Taheera

Is 1075 a good price for a speedy b 30 from 2013?


----------



## fabuleux

Kaloloan said:


> Hi could anyone tell me if this looks real befor I purchase.. thanks


You have to post in the Authentificate this LV thread.


----------



## Yuki85

Dear LV lovers,

I need your advise again!! I bought an organizer from the originals for my Delightful, but each time when I use it my Delightful got somehow deformed as you can see in the pictures... do you think is it good for my bag in a longer term or should I take it out?? Thank you in advance!! 

I hope you will understand what i mean! 

Few wrinkles on the interior 






On the bag itself


----------



## Yuki85

Hennie Loves Diamond said:


> if you are going to keep or store your bag for a long period of time, you have to stuff it or put something inside ( not sharp object of course) to keep the form of the bag and avoid wrinkles or deformation.


This is not for storage. I used to put air papers to store my bags. But this is more for daily use. Do you think it is a matter if I keep using the organizer.


----------



## LV_4ever

Yuki85 said:


> This is not for storage. I used to put air papers to store my bags. But this is more for daily use. Do you think it is a matter if I keep using the organizer.



I personally would not want to use an organizer that deforms my bag like the pictures you show. Maybe a smaller organizer? I don’t use one in my delightful, I don’t want it looking structured.


----------



## Yuki85

LV_4ever said:


> I personally would not want to use an organizer that deforms my bag like the pictures you show. Maybe a smaller organizer? I don’t use one in my delightful, I don’t want it looking structured.



Thank you! Maybe I should try a smaller organizer because it don't want the inner life looks unstructured! But I like the unstructured look from outside!! This slouchy look!! But I want also to find things quickly!! I know that sounds confusing!! Ahahahah


----------



## fabuleux

A great article from the _Financial Times_:

*Louis Vuitton’s CEO aims for a billion dollars*
November 10, 2017


“We had a particular problem in Paris: it’s called the queues. We had too many queues. We had queues on the Champs-Elysées, in Saint Germain des Prés and on Avenue Montaigne. We had queues in [department store] Galeries Lafayette, we had queues in [department store] Printemps.” Michael Burke, chairman and chief executive of Louis Vuitton, is explaining how the house came to open a gigantic store on Place Vendôme, the centre of the luxury business in Paris.

“It took us 10 years: short in the span of a house like Vuitton; long when you are waiting for it.”

Mr Burke is ensconced on a sofa the size of a small yacht in the store’s private client apartment — a space on the fourth floor where the wealthiest clients can do their shopping with due discretion and examine such objects as a new trunk for their jewellery. The whole store, stuffed with works by artists such as Kimiko Fujimura and Vik Muniz, sprawls over two _hôtels particuliers_ (grand town houses) and sits near premises of similar grandeur belonging to brands such as Chanel, Chaumet and Van Cleef & Arpels.

The shop features all the brand’s ranges, from clothes and trainers to key rings and diamond jewellery, as well as the luggage that first made the company — now owned by Bernard Arnault’s LVMHconglomerate — famous.

How much did this decade-long project cost? “Enough!” he says. “If you reason in 100-year increments, it’s the right amount. But if you think in five-year increments, it’s too expensive. Every time we’ve purchased an asset at LVMH, whether it’s a house or a physical site, we’ve always been accused of paying too much. But typically, within a five-year span — which is very short — with hindsight every single purchase looks like genius.” They have been “brilliant for the shareholders”.

The market would appear to agree. On the day we met last month, LVMH’s third-quarter results showed a 12 per cent increase in sales to €10.4bn, pushing the shares to a record high. But if business does not work out, Mr Burke jokes, Mr Arnault could always move into the apartment.

Luca Solca, head of luxury goods research at Exane BNP Paribas, ascribes Louis Vuitton’s recent success to constant rethinking. “Louis Vuitton has been smart to increase its number of styles, stretch its price points to capture both high-end and accessible consumers, create capsule collections to originate media buzz and drive traffic to store.”

“Fundamentally it’s not about luggage — it’s about innovation,” says Mr Burke. “Innovation came before luggage.” In this telling, it was innovation that led to Louis Vuitton’s 1858 flat-top trunk, enabling luggage to be stacked on trains and ocean liners, both then new modes of transport.

Mr Burke speaks with candour and acts with confidence because it is possible that he, of the 130,000 people working for LVMH, knows the enigmatic, art-loving, piano-playing, polarising tycoon Mr Arnault better than anyone. “I’ve been working for the Arnault family for 38 years,” he says, adding that these days his boss is “a little bit more patient — the key word being ‘little’”. But Mr Burke can keep up: he is possessed of a lively mind, equally at home analysing a company report or a piece of 18th-century French furniture.

He started as an intern working for Mr Arnault’s father, who owned Férinel, a small regional property developer, and switched from property to luxury when in 1984 the group bought ailing textile company Boussac, which owned Christian Dior. “I became the go-to person to fix or turn around situations, or merge a family-owned company within the LVMH galaxy, which is what I did with Fendi and Bulgari,” says Mr Burke.

It was from the latter, the Italian jeweller and watchmaker, that he moved to Louis Vuitton five years ago. He noticed immediately that the watch and jewellery business had unexploited potential. “I came from Bulgari, so I knew how vibrant the business was,” he says. “Vuitton had it all, but it was not being given the proper push. It was considered a niche business. And the minute I came, I said, ‘This will be a billion-dollar business’” in watches and jewellery.

The brand’s increased activity in high jewellery has been the most spectacular fruit of his plan — but it is a hard sector in which to thrive. Mr Burke says he understood that, as a newcomer, Louis Vuitton needed a point of difference. “The difference is, there’s much more risk-taking. We hired designers, we invested in the raw material, we take risks on purchasing stones 10 times more than when I came here,” he says. “Right now, we’re in the middle of a boom in highest-quality coloured stones. Today you have certain spinels that are more expensive than rubies, and you have a palette of richness of colours that’s absolutely amazing. And you can be a lot more creative in the colours and in the cuts.”

The brand has its jewellery atelier above the new store, where it makes all its high jewellery. An in-house publicist would not divulge the value of the stones on site, but Mr Burke is less reticent. “We have €200m worth of stones,” he says. His PR is agog. “There goes my insurance premium!”

He has made far-reaching changes in watches, too. For instance, last year he pulled Louis Vuitton out of the Art Basel fair, where it used to show collections in a historic mansion in the old town.

I became the go-to person to fix or turn around situations, or merge a family-owned company within the LVMH galaxy


“Most clients don’t really like to go to Basel: unless you’re also an avid art collector there’s not that much going on,” he says. “So our client events are typically held in places where our clients like to go — five-star hotels and exotic places.” Instead, Louis Vuitton has invited its bigger clients to watch and jewellery galas in Hawaii and French Alps ski resort Courchevel, and holds regular client events in major cities.

Nor does Mr Burke have much time for third-party ecommerce. “Is it e-retail or is it e-wholesale? That’s the difference,” he says. “Today, too many luxury brands are chasing business by going on to e-wholesale, which is going back to where we were in the 1970s when we didn’t control our distribution in faraway lands. Why would you do that? Why would you forgo a direct relationship with your client? What baffles me is that the watchmakers don’t get that. We sold three million-dollar watches last week.”

He believes it was overstocking, then discounting, that partly caused the recent global downturn in watch sales. Mr Burke blames the middle ground, “shops that provide no service and no aftercare service, no nothing”.

Louis Vuitton has not been slow to enter the smartwatch sector, following the Apple Watch and TAG Heuer’s Connected watch. He says the company sold 20,000 Tambour Horizon smartwatches in the three months following launch, vindicating the €2,500 price. (Most of TAG’s Connected watches are £1,200-£2,000 and it sold 56,000 in 2016.)

If Mr Burke can keep Louis Vuitton selling coloured stones and smartwatches, it might be some time before Mr Arnault needs to take up residence on Place Vendôme.


----------



## misstrine85

Just got an invite for a Christmas event. Has anyone been to that before? Is it like the perfume launch party? I can’t wait [emoji1]


----------



## ricric

hi! im not so sure which forum ill post regarding this lv receipt. i just want to know if this receipt and neverful mm bag are authentic. i noticed some receipt beside the receipt #, its says receipt/invoice but this receipt im showing, it says “waiting”. did someone experience this? i need advise from experts.


----------



## ricric

ricric said:


> hi! im not so sure which forum ill post regarding this lv receipt. i just want to know if this receipt and neverful mm bag are authentic. i noticed some receipt beside the receipt #, its says receipt/invoice but this receipt im showing, it says “waiting”. did someone experience this? i need advise from experts.


----------



## gsharp

Lee said:


> Thank you Vlad!
> 
> Happy Saturday/ Friday everyone! Come in and chat!!


Can someone help me id an lv bag?


----------



## fabuleux

misstrine85 said:


> Just got an invite for a Christmas event. Has anyone been to that before? Is it like the perfume launch party? I can’t wait [emoji1]


Just one of many events with food and drinks and an opportunity to shop! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## misstrine85

fabuleux said:


> Just one of many events with food and drinks and an opportunity to shop! Enjoy yourself!



Thank you


----------



## onlyk

Yuki85 said:


> Dear LV lovers,
> 
> I need your advise again!! I bought an organizer from the originals for my Delightful, but each time when I use it my Delightful got somehow deformed as you can see in the pictures... do you think is it good for my bag in a longer term or should I take it out?? Thank you in advance!!
> 
> I hope you will understand what i mean!
> 
> Few wrinkles on the interior
> 
> View attachment 3887135
> 
> View attachment 3887136
> 
> 
> On the bag itself
> 
> View attachment 3887137


if it bothers you, try a size or even 2 sizes smaller organizer. I buy them in various sizes for my bags, sometimes one to two size smaller, sometimes one sizer large


----------



## LvoemyLV

How do I upload a pic from my camera roll? It's been a while since I've been on here.  I try to upload it and it says it's too large.  I'm on an iPhone 7plus if that makes any difference. I don't know how to get the file smaller to upload 

I know I've uploaded pics in the past and haven't had any issues lol.


----------



## Taheera

I’m thinking about getting an organizer for my Neverfull Mm and my speedy. Can anyone recommend where to get this?


----------



## Taheera

One more question:  I’m not sure if this faux pas but I really want my Neverfull to have longer straps so I can wear it comfortably on my shoulder. Does LV do this?


----------



## onlyk

Taheera said:


> One more question:  I’m not sure if this faux pas but I really want my Neverfull to have longer straps so I can wear it comfortably on my shoulder. Does LV do this?


I don't believe they do that but you may try the GM (instead of the MM I assume you talked about), the straps are tab longer than the mm if I remembered correctly.


----------



## Emsidee

onlyk said:


> I don't believe they do that but you may try the GM (instead of the MM I assume you talked about), the straps are tab longer than the mm if I remembered correctly.


Yes the straps on a GM are longer, I find it more comfortable to wear


----------



## Jpez

Hello to all, I have purchase LV purses and luggage for my wife over the years, but not for awhile.  I found a purse that I really liked and know she will as well.  I learned that it was part of the Spring/Summer line, but didn't have any information whatsoever.  Any idea when these might be in retail stores?  Thank you.


----------



## fabuleux

Jpez said:


> View attachment 3893822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello to all, I have purchase LV purses and luggage for my wife over the years, but not for awhile.  I found a purse that I really liked and know she will as well.  I learned that it was part of the Spring/Summer line, but didn't have any information whatsoever.  Any idea when these might be in retail stores?  Thank you.


If this bag is indeed being produced, it will be available around February. You should show this picture to your local SA. Some runway bags become very difficult to get unless your SA puts down a reservation. Good luck!


----------



## Jpez

Thank you for your quick reply and recommendations.


----------



## k5ml3k

For those of you that have purchased or thought of purchasing the bandouliere strap, is it worth it? Your thought process? I was thinking of using it on my pochette metis but is it really worth it at almost $500? TIA!!


----------



## fabuleux

k5ml3k said:


> For those of you that have purchased or thought of purchasing the bandouliere strap, is it worth it? Your thought process? I was thinking of using it on my pochette metis but is it really worth it at almost $500? TIA!!


It's obviously way overpriced like everything at LV. I have one in Monogram canvas and silver Epi and love it. Very comfortable. But yeah... it's way too expensive for what it is.


----------



## Taheera

So I want to get a bag organizer for my NF MM and I also have a speedy 30. I was hoping that 1 organizer could be used in both bags

I read that he Samorga organizer for the speedy fits perfect in the NF but they are so pricey

Does anyone have any recommendations of another company and what organizer can be interchanged for the 2 bags


----------



## March786

Taheera said:


> So I want to get a bag organizer for my NF MM and I also have a speedy 30. I was hoping that 1 organizer could be used in both bags
> 
> I read that he Samorga organizer for the speedy fits perfect in the NF but they are so pricey
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations of another company and what organizer can be interchanged for the 2 bags


Papillonkia sell bag organisers, I purchased my neverful and baswater liner from there


----------



## Pagan

Taheera said:


> So I want to get a bag organizer for my NF MM and I also have a speedy 30. I was hoping that 1 organizer could be used in both bags
> 
> I read that he Samorga organizer for the speedy fits perfect in the NF but they are so pricey
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations of another company and what organizer can be interchanged for the 2 bags


Samorga has a 20% discount on right now with the code MINKS4ALL. I know they sometimes get a bad rap for taking a long time to arrive, but that wasn't my experience at all. I have two Original Club inserts (for Le Pliage totes), but now that I've seen the Samorga one I will stick to that brand. It isn't as stiff and doesn't lead to as boxy an appearance.


----------



## fabuleux

I bought a felt organizer on eBay that fits the speedy 40. It’s great quality, arrived in a few days from a US seller, and cost <$30.
The seller was _innicouture._


----------



## Cocoabean

I got an organizer from amazon by Osotwbo for my Speedy 35. For under $20 US, I am very pleased with it. The center strip of 3 pockets was useless to me, so I took off the Velcro and tossed it. It did not want to stay in place, but I didn’t want that part anyway. I believe they had several sizes and are on Prime.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

fabuleux said:


> It's obviously way overpriced like everything at LV. I have one in Monogram canvas and silver Epi and love it. Very comfortable. But yeah... it's way too expensive for what it is.


I am not cray about it being sold separately but I do feel it's worth the $$. Having the strap gives so many more styling options too. I would definitely get it!


----------



## Peter Black

Hi there. I need help.
Can someone tell me, is this bag original ..? I would like to sell ..
Thanks!


----------



## Aoifs

Peter Black said:


> Hi there. I need help.
> Can someone tell me, is this bag original ..? I would like to sell ..
> Thanks!



Do you mean genuine? You will need to post in the authenticity thread.


----------



## Cocoabean

Peter Black said:


> Hi there. I need help.
> Can someone tell me, is this bag original ..? I would like to sell ..
> Thanks!





Aoifs said:


> Do you mean genuine? You will need to post in the authenticity thread.



The LV Authentication thread will not authenticate for sellers. I suggest you search for paid authenticators. There are several that will do it via photos for a small fee of around $10 US.


----------



## pd1220

Pagan said:


> Samorga has a 20% discount on right now with the code MINKS4ALL. I know they sometimes get a bad rap for taking a long time to arrive, but that wasn't my experience at all. I have two Original Club inserts (for Le Pliage totes), but now that I've seen the Samorga one I will stick to that brand. It isn't as stiff and doesn't lead to as boxy an appearance.


Thank you for the code. Is looking for non-boxy organizer as well.


----------



## wanderlustx

MolMol said:


> Hi ladies! I have recently become addicted to this SF.  Glad to see there is a chat! I'm getting my first LV tomorrow (sure it won't be my last) the Neverfull MM in Monogram!



How exciting!! I got my Neverfull DE MM two weeks ago. Utterly in love.


----------



## Garza

Thank you Ladies for your tips! It totally worked, I was just able to snatch Favorite MM in Damier Ebene from LV website after stalking it for 2 months. So it's just randomly popped up on the website and immediately went out of stock after I purchased. So excited. hopefully it actually makes it to my house and doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## March786

Hello ladies
Does anyone have the attached boots, if so are they true to size and comfortable?


----------



## Garza

Ladies! Just got me a Pochette Metis, my Houston LV store had a big shipment of them couple of days ago. I didn't expect to walk in and get it like that.


----------



## Highestcloud

Has anybody ordered preloved LV off Vestiaire Collective? Legit? And how long did it take for your order to arrive? Does it come with extra’s?


----------



## Meo001

Hi Baglady3375-  I just wanted to find out the name of this vintage LV travel bag...any ideas? It's similar to the Keepall but has different details.


----------



## fabuleux

Meo001 said:


> Hi Baglady3375-  I just wanted to find out the name of this vintage LV travel bag...any ideas? It's similar to the Keepall but has different details.


This doesn’t look authentic.


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Highestcloud said:


> Has anybody ordered preloved LV off Vestiaire Collective? Legit? And how long did it take for your order to arrive? Does it come with extra’s?


I have not yet, but if it helps I know a lot of people in the fashion blogging community that buy and sell from Vestaire. It's one of the few sites I personally would feel comfortable to purchase designer items from.


----------



## Highestcloud

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I have not yet, but if it helps I know a lot of people in the fashion blogging community that buy and sell from Vestaire. It's one of the few sites I personally would feel comfortable to purchase designer items from.


Thanks this helps a lot! I’ve just ordered from Vestiaire and this makes me feel a lot more assured


----------



## yuuyuut

I met Louis and Vivienne today
They are very cute, but very expensive


----------



## Elaria

yuuyuut said:


> I met Louis and Vivienne today
> They are very cute, but very expensive
> View attachment 3911724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911725



How much is the Louis bear?


----------



## fabuleux

Elaria said:


> How much is the Louis bear?


450 euros.
Its reference # is GI0142.


----------



## MJDaisy

DH got me a safe style lock keypad for my walk in closet for Xmas to protect my "Lou Lou's" as he calls them ! Such a thoughtful gift that I never would have thought to get for myself. Thought I'd share here! He also got me a pink LV shawl, my first lv shawl ever !


----------



## onlyk

MJDaisy said:


> DH got me a safe style lock keypad for my walk in closet for Xmas to protect my "Lou Lou's" as he calls them ! Such a thoughtful gift that I never would have thought to get for myself. Thought I'd share here! He also got me a pink LV shawl, my first lv shawl ever !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914889



yes, very thoughtful and unique gift, a good husband!


----------



## Latrends77

Hi all! Merry Christmas! So I just got the Star Trail boots and was wondering if I should go up a size? So I got a 39 and they fit good but the right one seems a bit snug- does anyone know if they stretch or would you recommend a 39.5?!


----------



## onlyk

Latrends77 said:


> Hi all! Merry Christmas! So I just got the Star Trail boots and was wondering if I should go up a size? So I got a 39 and they fit good but the right one seems a bit snug- does anyone know if they stretch or would you recommend a 39.5?!


if you think you will loose 10 lbs in the near future, this pair is perfect, if you think you will gain 10 lbs in the near future, go up a size, not saying you need to up and down weight but from my experience, weight has a lot to do with fit of the shoes


----------



## AndreaM99

Highestcloud said:


> Has anybody ordered preloved LV off Vestiaire Collective? Legit? And how long did it take for your order to arrive? Does it come with extra’s?



Personally I would not order there. Try to Google some reviews...


----------



## Highestcloud

AndreaM99 said:


> Personally I would not order there. Try to Google some reviews...


I already ordered there, had no problems with VC, I would order again  just with a different seller.


----------



## March786

Hello everyone
Does anyone have the camera pouch monogram Vernis in Rose ballerina?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was just looking online and saw a bag in Black/White epi, like the blue denim but B/W. Is this new for Winter or Spring?


----------



## snibor

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was just looking online and saw a bag in Black/White epi, like the blue denim but B/W. Is this new for Winter or Spring?



Where on line? LV website?  Photo would help


----------



## Shoppingbunny

AndreaM99 said:


> Personally I would not order there. Try to Google some reviews...


I have bought from that website twice before, mind you neither time was for Louis Vuitton. There were no issues at all- shipping can take a couple of weeks and they weren’t forthcoming with updates throughout the process, but other than that I thought it was pretty straightforward and trouble free!


----------



## myluvofbags

Happy Holidays everyone. I am hoping someone here can chime in with answers. On SA card, I noticed one says "client services" while another "expert client services". I of course know "manager" is of higher rank work wise and has more authority over things but does anyone know the difference between the other two. Years of service, are they allowed more leeway to have expert noted perhaps.


----------



## cottoncandy101

is buying a lv alma bb in Vernis a bad investment? I know a lot of Vernis on the site are going non existent basically..so in the long run would it be a bad idea? ideas? suggestions?


----------



## fabuleux

cottoncandy101 said:


> is buying a lv alma bb in Vernis a bad investment? I know a lot of Vernis on the site are going non existent basically..so in the long run would it be a bad idea? ideas? suggestions?


Why would it be a bad idea if you love the bag? If you can afford it, buy the bag you really want.


----------



## onlyk

cottoncandy101 said:


> is buying a lv alma bb in Vernis a bad investment? I know a lot of Vernis on the site are going non existent basically..so in the long run would it be a bad idea? ideas? suggestions?


the only investment bag of LV is Neverfull MM, GM in mono and de prints, as for now. if to talk about the best resell value.

a bag hardly is an investment.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

snibor said:


> Where on line? LV website?  Photo would help


i found it on the LV website, it's called Epi Platine.


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! I don’t know if anyone would like to help/chime in. My dear husband bought me a Keepall 45 in Dampier Graphite. I’ve been dreaming about a Keepall for the longest time, but I really don’t have any use for it. I was just daydreaming. I don’t travel very often and when I do I travel by plane, almost never by car. For air travel I have a beautiful rimowa carryon (also one of his gifts- I know he’s the best) plus a bigger one, for when I’m longer away and need more stuff.
I’m devastated, but I don’t know what to do with it. I can return it, but his feelings are already hurt. Plus, I’m not particularly interested in anything else at the moment. On the other hand it’s a lot of money to just sit in its dust bag....
The flandrin looks like a nice bag or should I exchange it for a speedy? 
Oh, such a beautiful and thoughtful gift shouldn’t be such a trouble...


----------



## Aoifs

l.ch. said:


> Hi all! I don’t know if anyone would like to help/chime in. My dear husband bought me a Keepall 45 in Dampier Graphite. I’ve been dreaming about a Keepall for the longest time, but I really don’t have any use for it. I was just daydreaming. I don’t travel very often and when I do I travel by plane, almost never by car. For air travel I have a beautiful rimowa carryon (also one of his gifts- I know he’s the best) plus a bigger one, for when I’m longer away and need more stuff.
> I’m devastated, but I don’t know what to do with it. I can return it, but his feelings are already hurt. Plus, I’m not particularly interested in anything else at the moment. On the other hand it’s a lot of money to just sit in its dust bag....
> The flandrin looks like a nice bag or should I exchange it for a speedy?
> Oh, such a beautiful and thoughtful gift shouldn’t be such a trouble...


That's hard....but I think it's too much money to keep something you won't use. Can you get a refund and wait until there is something you really want?


----------



## l.ch.

Aoifs said:


> That's hard....but I think it's too much money to keep something you won't use. Can you get a refund and wait until there is something you really want?



Yeah, I know... and it’s all my fault, because I’ve been obsessing about the Keepall in ages. And he is a VERY attentive and loving husband.
unfortunately in the country i live, there are no refunds, only exchanges or (maybe?) store credit. I wish I could fly business every time, so that I don’t care if I will find space in the overhead compartments.... or even better, if only I had a private jet.... I am just afraid, that if I don’t board first, I will have to shove my bag somewhere far from where I sit.

I was thinking that I really need a practical, no-fuss everyday bag for work and travel, but I’m not sure I want a speedy b...


----------



## Aoifs

l.ch. said:


> Yeah, I know... and it’s all my fault, because I’ve been obsessing about the Keepall in ages. And he is a VERY attentive and loving husband.
> unfortunately in the country i live, there are no refunds, only exchanges or (maybe?) store credit. I wish I could fly business every time, so that I don’t care if I will find space in the overhead compartments.... or even better, if only I had a private jet.... I am just afraid, that if I don’t board first, I will have to shove my bag somewhere far from where I sit.
> 
> I was thinking that I really need a practical, no-fuss everyday bag for work and travel, but I’m not sure I want a speedy b...


That's a pity, in Europe you have 2 weeks for a refund! Can you go to your nearest store and try some options for work? Maybe there's something that will call out to you? 

If it helps, I have a Speedy B30 in DE and I love the carrying options it gives me and it's a great size for work. Or maybe a neverful?


----------



## l.ch.

Aoifs said:


> That's a pity, in Europe you have 2 weeks for a refund! Can you go to your nearest store and try some options for work? Maybe there's something that will call out to you?
> 
> If it helps, I have a Speedy B30 in DE and I love the carrying options it gives me and it's a great size for work. Or maybe a neverful?



I’m in Switzerland, tbh, I’ve never asked them about the refund policy, I just assumed it’s only exchange, since most of the stores here don’t do refunds. 
I’m going tomorrow probably to look around. A NF is a good idea, I have one in DA and was thinking of adding one in DE. Although, i have to admit, now that i have the Keepall at home, I’m starting to getting used to the idea 
Maybe I could make it work....


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

l.ch. said:


> I’m in Switzerland, tbh, I’ve never asked them about the refund policy, I just assumed it’s only exchange, since most of the stores here don’t do refunds.
> I’m going tomorrow probably to look around. A NF is a good idea, I have one in DA and was thinking of adding one in DE. Although, i have to admit, now that i have the Keepall at home, I’m starting to getting used to the idea
> Maybe I could make it work....


A Neverfull would be the way to go. I love all 3 of mine. I hate hurting my husband's feelings when he buys me something I really don't have a use for so I know what your dealing with. I'm definitely not a fan of keeping something expensive and never using it, it's wasteful. My keepall has never been on a plane for the same reasons you have given, smooshed up out of my reach and sight gives me chills lol! I always travel with my GM de neverfull or MCM large liz in black, just cram it under the seat and don't worry about either one. Both still look pretty perfect. DE can take it.


----------



## l.ch.

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> A Neverfull would be the way to go. I love all 3 of mine. I hate hurting my husband's feelings when he buys me something I really don't have a use for so I know what your dealing with. I'm definitely not a fan of keeping something expensive and never using it, it's wasteful. My keepall has never been on a plane for the same reasons you have given, smooshed up out of my reach and sight gives me chills lol! I always travel with my GM de neverfull or MCM large liz in black, just cram it under the seat and don't worry about either one. Both still look pretty perfect. DE can take it.


Hi baglady! An MCM tote is also on my wish list! I’m thinking to buy a zipped tote from MCM for travel and work (the Anya) and maybe a speedy B as an exchange for the keepall. I would also love a Montaigne, but I don’t want to spend so much on top of the price of the keepall.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

k5ml3k said:


> For those of you that have purchased or thought of purchasing the bandouliere strap, is it worth it? Your thought process? I was thinking of using it on my pochette metis but is it really worth it at almost $500? TIA!!



I have seen several posters list purse straps from Kate Spade, Coach, Michael Kors, and Rebecca Minkoff that they have used and been happy with for far less cost. I bought a Michael Kors one to see if I liked the idea of having an extra thick strap for my Speedy and ended up using it everyday.


----------



## Aoifs

l.ch. said:


> I’m in Switzerland, tbh, I’ve never asked them about the refund policy, I just assumed it’s only exchange, since most of the stores here don’t do refunds.
> I’m going tomorrow probably to look around. A NF is a good idea, I have one in DA and was thinking of adding one in DE. Although, i have to admit, now that i have the Keepall at home, I’m starting to getting used to the idea [emoji2]
> Maybe I could make it work....


Apologies, I should have said EU rather than Europe! 


Purse FanGirl said:


> I have seen several posters list purse straps from Kate Spade, Coach, Michael Kors, and Rebecca Minkoff that they have used and been happy with for far less cost. I bought a Michael Kors one to see if I liked the idea of having an extra thick strap for my Speedy and ended up using it everyday.


Can I s
Please see a picture?


----------



## JazzyMac

**No matter how many times I want to just let. it. go. I can’t!!  And that thread just makes me want to scream my head off!!!!**


----------



## sayakayumi

JazzyMac said:


> **No matter how many times I want to just let. it. go. I can’t!!  And that thread just makes me want to scream my head off!!!!**


Hi JazzyMac, if you put the OP on ignore you won't see the thread at all. 
No need to be annoyed in this happy place, trust me it works


----------



## JazzyMac

sayakayumi said:


> Hi JazzyMac, if you put the OP on ignore you won't see the thread at all.
> No need to be annoyed in this happy place, trust me it works


Yes, but sometimes also we just need good scream.


----------



## sayakayumi

JazzyMac said:


> Yes, but sometimes also we just need good scream.


Scream, scream all you want, here, I'll help you: AAAAAAAAARRRRGGGHH 
Let it all out!!! I hope you feel better


----------



## JazzyMac

sayakayumi said:


> Scream, scream all you want, here, I'll help you: AAAAAAAAARRRRGGGHH
> Let it all out!!! I hope you feel better


Thank you.


----------



## TraceySH

Anyone find this a little disturbingly close to the PM?


----------



## JazzyMac

TraceySH said:


> Anyone find this a little disturbingly close to the PM?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934372


I immediately went to the Chanel charms or the Gucci Marmont.  I'm guessing all the major houses are pushing out types of charm bags with cute locks.


----------



## TraceySH

JazzyMac said:


> I immediately went to the Chanel charms or the Gucci Marmont.  I'm guessing all the major houses are pushing out types of charm bags with cute locks.


Someone else on IG said Gucci as well but most comments were like this is an LV PM! The clasp is EXACTLY the same. Triple compartments, thin top handle. I expect revisionistoc pieces but not to this degree from the major houses


----------



## Poochie231080

AndreaM99 said:


> Personally I would not order there. Try to Google some reviews...



Vestiaire is a mixed bag. I buy and sell there...

The pros: great selections, often rare discontinued items, often at bargain prices, 6 million users 

The cons: Definition of items are subjective, my "very good condition" may differ from sellers. High commission (up to 35%!!!) so often sellers are left with nothing, or even loss, or buyers are angry as they feel sellers are charging ridiculous price although seller often didn't even make any profit as they get 65-75% of the selling price (the higher the item is the lower commission they charge)


----------



## vargagirl

That feeling when your SA emails and tells you the bag you’ve been waiting for for ages has arrived! 
#needababysitter


----------



## viewwing

vargagirl said:


> That feeling when your SA emails and tells you the bag you’ve been waiting for for ages has arrived!
> #needababysitter


Yay! What are you waiting for?


----------



## snibor

Just wondering about @fabuleux?  It appears he may be gone?


----------



## vargagirl

viewwing said:


> Yay! What are you waiting for?


Neverfull MM in monogram and cerise! Plan to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## Ujsyed

Hey guys, new here! I have been noticing that lv have most of their canvas bags out of stock. Does anyone know why?


----------



## fabuleux

snibor said:


> Just wondering about @fabuleux?  It appears he may be gone?


I was booted for a week after I called out racist comments on an other forum.


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> I was booted for a week after I called out racist comments on an other forum.



Yeah!  Your back!  With all the talk of Kim Jones leaving and no comments from you I noticed you were gone.  

Anyway, glad to see you back!  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fabuleux

snibor said:


> Yeah!  Your back!  With all the talk of Kim Jones leaving and no comments from you I noticed you were gone.
> 
> Anyway, glad to see you back!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


To be honest, I m kind of happy Kim Jones is leaving. I like his work but change is good. And Jones is leaving on a high note, which is the best time to leave! I can’t wait to see who they bring on board and what his/her vision for LV Men is!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

TraceySH said:


> Anyone find this a little disturbingly close to the PM?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934372


Oh wow, yes!


----------



## lincer

Does anyone know if LV is shipping post restante? 
I have a repaired bag waiting for me in a store in Austria, they don't ship to another country.


----------



## fabuleux

lincer said:


> Does anyone know if LV is shipping post restante?
> I have a repaired bag waiting for me in a store in Austria, they don't ship to another country.


My store in France shipped a wallet that came back from repair to my address in the US. So international shipping is possible, but it’s true that they don’t like doing this because it’s expensive.


----------



## lincer

Yeah, they say the best they can do is to ship it to another Austrian address but I don't have any friends in Austria. I forgot to ask about post restante closer to my country. I just don't feel like driving so far for the third time ...


----------



## dieguteteufelin

If they absolutely will not ship internationally perhaps there is a shipping forwarder you can use?  I had used one to buy my boyfriend a wallet he wanted from Yoshida & Co (a company which does not ship out of Japan) - cost was immaterial (something like $10+ shipping costs).  I have also used one to buy something from a store in Amsterdam, however I can’t remember the company or what it cost.  I would imagine some exist in most countries?  Maybe that can at least save you a drive...


----------



## lincer

I was thinking about that too, but I'm not sure they would ship it there. I just have to call them and ask.


----------



## roubass

Hey guys! Anyone who has a good SA in London who would be able to hook me up with some of the SS 18 stuff?  I am in desperate search for the Pochette Apollo in blue and the Silver Keepall/Split Keepall


----------



## itsmree

fabuleux said:


> .



glad your back!


----------



## enlux

roubass said:


> Hey guys! Anyone who has a good SA in London who would be able to hook me up with some of the SS 18 stuff?  I am in desperate search for the Pochette Apollo in blue and the Silver Keepall/Split Keepall


Check this thread for that: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/worldwide-sas-recommendation.671836/


----------



## kkatrina

vargagirl said:


> That feeling when your SA emails and tells you the bag you’ve been waiting for for ages has arrived!
> #needababysitter



Very jealous!! CONGRATS and so happy for you!! I'm sitting impatiently waiting for my SA [emoji853]


----------



## kkatrina

Sorry if I'm really out of the loop...I don't own a single piece yet. Could someone please tell me if the Eva is discontinued? Thank you!


----------



## snibor

kkatrina said:


> Sorry if I'm really out of the loop...I don't own a single piece yet. Could someone please tell me if the Eva is discontinued? Thank you!



Discontinued.


----------



## kkatrina

snibor said:


> Discontinued.



Thank you! So sad I guess I will have to resort to the Favourite...I'd much prefer a zipper over a magnetic closure.


----------



## amai1aiko

Does LV repair the bottom feet of Montaigne BB? Mine our pretty scratched up and I am just curious.


----------



## Marktheshark

Need advice. Need to buy my wife an anniversary gift and I’m down to two options. The pochette Metis or neo noe. If anyone has both, which one do you prefer. Or even if you don’t have it all all, which one do you like better


----------



## AndreaM99

Marktheshark said:


> Need advice. Need to buy my wife an anniversary gift and I’m down to two options. The pochette Metis or neo noe. If anyone has both, which one do you prefer. Or even if you don’t have it all all, which one do you like better



Hello! First of all I have to say: What a great husband! I appreciate your effort. To answer your question: That depends on your wife's style. If Pochette Metis is in consideration - do you want to buy Mono or Empreinte? (I expect that Reverse Mono, Epi Denim is very hard to get, but maybe you will be lucky). If empreinte which color?
If NeoNoe, which color combination would she like? Does she prefer light over darker colors or vice versa?
I would also consider: how many bags and which styles (clutch, crossbody, shoulderbag, hobo style, etc...) your wife already has... Would she prefer smaller or bigger bag? Does she prefer Mono (monogram canvas) bags, empreinte or Epi leather? This way you can narrow down the options. I hope that helps. Please keep us posted with your progress, we are happy to help!


----------



## Bjstew

How do you get a replacement strap for the Pallas?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Bjstew said:


> How do you get a replacement strap for the Pallas?



If you live near a store you just ask the repair manager to order one for you. Otherwise you can call  CS and ask them to send you a new strap. [emoji4]


----------



## Marktheshark

AndreaM99 said:


> Hello! First of all I have to say: What a great husband! I appreciate your effort. To answer your question: That depends on your wife's style. If Pochette Metis is in consideration - do you want to buy Mono or Empreinte? (I expect that Reverse Mono, Epi Denim is very hard to get, but maybe you will be lucky). If empreinte which color?
> If NeoNoe, which color combination would she like? Does she prefer light over darker colors or vice versa?
> I would also consider: how many bags and which styles (clutch, crossbody, shoulderbag, hobo style, etc...) your wife already has... Would she prefer smaller or bigger bag? Does she prefer Mono (monogram canvas) bags, empreinte or Epi leather? This way you can narrow down the options. I hope that helps. Please keep us posted with your progress, we are happy to help!


Thank you for the advice! I really appreciate it. We are parents so she likes room for her mommy needs. Her go to bags that she has is her neverfull, the largest size of the givenchy Antigona, and the largest size of the Saint Laurent sac de jour. hopefully this helps


----------



## daisychainz

Hello experts. I just was interested to verify what a coworker told me today. She said that Louis Vuitton employees get a 30% discount on items and that they have access to an employee only website that allows them to purchase excess stock items weekly. Is there any truth to this? I do not normally talk to this coworker so I am trying to determine if she is honest, or just providing false information to engage in conversation.


----------



## fabuleux

daisychainz said:


> Hello experts. I just was interested to verify what a coworker told me today. She said that Louis Vuitton employees get a 30% discount on items and that they have access to an employee only website that allows them to purchase excess stock items weekly. Is there any truth to this? I do not normally talk to this coworker so I am trying to determine if she is honest, or just providing false information to engage in conversation.


That’s more or less correct, yes. Employees have a yearly limit of how much they can buy.


----------



## Crz4Bags

Hi ladies! This is my 1st time posting a question, i hope I'm in the right place! Anyway, here's my silly question.. Im about to move into my new Speedy, which is hot stamped & i also have a luggage tag (also hot stamped)- so my question is, do i put the tag over the hot stamp, or somewhere else? I enjoy the hot stamp on my bag, & it is different then what's on the tag, but still.. Idk if it's weird to have them both stamped & visible at the same time? Thanks!


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> That’s more or less correct, yes. Employees have a yearly limit of how much they can buy.



From what I heard that limit is on the low side. Like $3 grand or so a year.  Not sure how true that # is.


----------



## fabuleux

snibor said:


> From what I heard that limit is on the low side. Like $3 grand or so a year.  Not sure how true that # is.


Yes. I can’t remember the number but it’s pretty low.


----------



## Crz4Bags

Marktheshark said:


> Thank you for the advice! I really appreciate it. We are parents so she likes room for her mommy needs. Her go to bags that she has is her neverfull, the largest size of the givenchy Antigona, and the largest size of the Saint Laurent sac de jour. hopefully this helps



Hello! From the bags you described as her go-to's i believe your wife & i have very similar taste, so i wanted to chime in with my 2 cents. If it were me, the neo noe would fit in better with my usual style. I think it's a roomier, easy in & out kind of bag. Now with that being said, the pochette metis is absolutely gorgeous- it still catches my eye every time i see it! Sooo i think the main question you should ask yourself is whether she'd want another everyday bag (neo noe) or more of an occasional bag (the pochette matis). Don't get me wrong, the pochette metis is not tiny! & it's organization (sections) are awesome, but what you said about being parents & her usual choices lead me to believe that, like myself, she usually goes for more of a bag that she can throw everything for everyone in! So i think that's the question- new addition to add to her everyday rotation, or a special 1 for when she doesn't need to carry everything but the kitchen sink! They're both beautiful, seriously.. so she wins either way! & kudos to you for the effort!! To me, that'd be the best part!! Make sure you let us know what you decide!


----------



## Cocoabean

AndreaM99 said:


> Hello! First of all I have to say: What a great husband! I appreciate your effort. To answer your question: That depends on your wife's style. If Pochette Metis is in consideration - do you want to buy Mono or Empreinte? (I expect that Reverse Mono, Epi Denim is very hard to get, but maybe you will be lucky). If empreinte which color?
> If NeoNoe, which color combination would she like? Does she prefer light over darker colors or vice versa?
> I would also consider: how many bags and which styles (clutch, crossbody, shoulderbag, hobo style, etc...) your wife already has... Would she prefer smaller or bigger bag? Does she prefer Mono (monogram canvas) bags, empreinte or Epi leather? This way you can narrow down the options. I hope that helps. Please keep us posted with your progress, we are happy to help!



I just envisioned hubby’s head exploding at all these questions. “I just want to buy her a purse.”


----------



## AndreaM99

Cocoabean said:


> I just envisioned hubby’s head exploding at all these questions. “I just want to buy her a purse.”


Right?  This is an excellent example how men and women are different. He wants "just to buy her a purse" and she wants the perfect purse for her needs. Then work with that!


----------



## kkatrina

Does anyone know if the Tuileries clutch come in other colors other than the brown online? I would love it with the black trim instead. Thanks!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

kkatrina said:


> Does anyone know if the Tuileries clutch come in other colors other than the brown online? I would love it with the black trim instead. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955513



I saw it came in the khaki and pink awhile back.


----------



## cottoncandy101

What are your thoughts on buying vtg lv? like a spring street bag? would it look outdated or should i just by an alma bb?


----------



## fabuleux

cottoncandy101 said:


> What are your thoughts on buying vtg lv? like a spring street bag? would it look outdated or should i just by an alma bb?


Outdated is a subjective concept. If it fits your style and the bag is in good condition, then why not? The Spring Street seems to be close to current popular models.


----------



## cottoncandy101

fabuleux said:


> Outdated is a subjective concept. If it fits your style and the bag is in good condition, then why not? The Spring Street seems to be close to current popular models.


Thanks..ya i am girly so it fits my style


----------



## 4purse

It’s REDICULOUS how fast items sell out in LV.com Today I checked for the Mini Pochette and to my surprise ALL of patterns were available so I quickly ordered the DE. I checked back an hour later and only the Mono is showing as available. Holy geeeeez I have to stalk the website to get what I need.


----------



## bykaraanne

What are everyone’s thoughts on an Alma PM mono? I found a great vintage one in vv good condition for approx US$300, which I think is a great price already (?) but I’m not too sure how to style it. Or should I just wait to get an Alma BB or Speedy 25B Mono? I currently have a Speedy 30B DE, Neverfull MM DA, vintage Petit Noe in Kenyan Fawn and vintage Bi-Faced Sac in noir epi. 

I tried it with a dress but I’m not too sure about it. Anyone w pics with it on how you pair it? Always see OOTDs with jeans.


----------



## Risbychic

I have a question about lv suhali leather (goat leather) I just purchased my first (second hand) suhali l'aimable and it smells so strong (almost synthetic). Is this normal for suhali? There are no red flags with the bag that I can see but the smell is making me really question it :O


----------



## fabuleux

Risbychic said:


> I have a question about lv suhali leather (goat leather) I just purchased my first (second hand) suhali l'aimable and it smells so strong (almost synthetic). Is this normal for suhali? There are no red flags with the bag that I can see but the smell is making me really question it :O


You should definitely get the bag authenticated for peace of mind. Suhali was LV’s top quality line in the 2000s and it was highly counterfeited. 

But since these are older styles that have long been discontinued, it is possible that the previous owner or owners used a cleaning product on the bag that left a smell. Who knows what has happened to this bag? Or maybe the smell you are describing is just the natural smell of the leather. Let the bag air out for a few days and see if it helps.


----------



## Risbychic

fabuleux said:


> You should definitely get the bag authenticated for peace of mind. Suhali was LV’s top quality line in the 2000s and it was highly counterfeited.
> 
> Thanks, I'm thinking it could be mothballs but as I've never used them I'm going to have to go and sniff some to see if its the same smell - wow its strong!  I do have that niggling feeling though so I will take your advice and go for the auth!


----------



## Bjstew

Not sure if this is the right place, but I’ve tried on all 3 of three bags and I still can’t decide which bag to get.  I currently have a turenne pm and the favorite mm in mono. I have 2 kids (almost 5 and 1 1/2). I’m still not away from my diaper bag 100%, but am looking forward to the day I am. I haven’t really carried a bag in 5 years. I know I don’t usually carry much. Does one style look better to you on me than another?  I should have taken off my big coats on both trips to the store. Ha. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SDfromND

Bjstew said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but I’ve tried on all 3 of three bags and I still can’t decide which bag to get.  I currently have a turenne pm and the favorite mm in mono. I have 2 kids (almost 5 and 1 1/2). I’m still not away from my diaper bag 100%, but am looking forward to the day I am. I haven’t really carried a bag in 5 years. I know I don’t usually carry much. Does one style look better to you on me than another?  I should have taken off my big coats on both trips to the store. Ha. Thanks in advance.


The Reverse PM gets my vote - looks perfect on you! Let us know what you decide


----------



## snibor

SDfromND said:


> The Reverse PM gets my vote - looks perfect on you! Let us know what you decide



Agree. I have to say based upon pics the reverse pm wins.


----------



## LV_4ever

Bjstew said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but I’ve tried on all 3 of three bags and I still can’t decide which bag to get.  I currently have a turenne pm and the favorite mm in mono. I have 2 kids (almost 5 and 1 1/2). I’m still not away from my diaper bag 100%, but am looking forward to the day I am. I haven’t really carried a bag in 5 years. I know I don’t usually carry much. Does one style look better to you on me than another?  I should have taken off my big coats on both trips to the store. Ha. Thanks in advance.



No question the reverse pm suits you best. It is a perfect crossbody and the shape is very flattering on you.


----------



## Talinder

The Reverse PM is extremely flattering on you.


----------



## kkatrina

Why is it that client services always tell you something different than the last one? I just called for an item, she told me it won't be available for several weeks...of course I didn't believe her and kept hitting refresh on the site and was able to order it! [emoji1]


----------



## amai1aiko

Hello guys! I just wanted to get your opinion on the LV round coin purse I just purchased from their website based on these photos. The piping area shows the stitching on one side. Is this normal? I hate returning things, but it scares me that it looks like the stitching could be stretching at the canvas. I wonder if anyone else has experienced this on there pieces?


----------



## AndreaM99

Definite


Bjstew said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but I’ve tried on all 3 of three bags and I still can’t decide which bag to get.  I currently have a turenne pm and the favorite mm in mono. I have 2 kids (almost 5 and 1 1/2). I’m still not away from my diaper bag 100%, but am looking forward to the day I am. I haven’t really carried a bag in 5 years. I know I don’t usually carry much. Does one style look better to you on me than another?  I should have taken off my big coats on both trips to the store. Ha. Thanks in advance.


Definitely vote for PM Reverse! Second Clapton, Speedy is too wide for your body frame (and you can see her everywhere, IMHO.)


----------



## EveyB

Hi, I’m new to the Forum, but I would vote for the PM in reverse too. Or Clapton for lighter colored outfits. Both suit you very well!

I am about to purchase my first LV and am thinking about Vivienne or city steamer pm. Does anyone have experiences with both bags? Or just preferences for one of them and why? Thank you all!


----------



## Spardeshi

TraceySH said:


> Someone else on IG said Gucci as well but most comments were like this is an LV PM! The clasp is EXACTLY the same. Triple compartments, thin top handle. I expect revisionistoc pieces but not to this degree from the major houses


----------



## Cupid92

Ive been watching the NeoNoe carefully for the black one to become available and just today they raised the price of all NeoNoes two  hundred dollars!! I wonder if its for Valentines Day or for good?


----------



## fabuleux

Cupid92 said:


> Ive been watching the NeoNoe carefully for the black one to become available and just today they raised the price of all NeoNoes two  hundred dollars!! I wonder if its for Valentines Day or for good?


I m sure that if the prices went up today, they won’t go down after V day.


----------



## AndreaM99

Cupid92 said:


> Ive been watching the NeoNoe carefully for the black one to become available and just today they raised the price of all NeoNoes two  hundred dollars!! I wonder if its for Valentines Day or for good?


FYI: There is one available on Fashionphile in excellent condition.


----------



## onlyk

AndreaM99 said:


> FYI: There is one available on Fashionphile in excellent condition.


I saw that too last night as soon as it was up for sale, and they didn't know the retail price was raised up so it was $1445, but I didn't buy it because one side was badly misaligned and was made in USA (nothing wrong with that I just has too many bags so don't need another one unless everything is exactly I wanted). I'm too picky.

It was sold by the way.


----------



## AndreaM99

onlyk said:


> I saw that too last night as soon as it was up for sale, and they didn't know the retail price was raised up so it was $1445, but I didn't buy it because one side was badly misaligned and was made in USA (nothing wrong with that I just has too many bags so don't need another one unless everything is exactly I wanted). I'm too picky.
> 
> It was sold by the way.


Yep, around 10 pm it was already gone...


----------



## kkatrina

Has anyone purchase got held at customs? I was supposed to get my order today that I ordered online sadly it's held at customs so I don't know how long it will take and why.


----------



## Dtrivi89

Random question...

If you have the Pochette Metis, why do you love it??

I keep seeing it and coming back to it. I go back and forth between loving it, and saying it’s way too small...

There seems to be a lot of love for it...


----------



## LV_4ever

Dtrivi89 said:


> Random question...
> 
> If you have the Pochette Metis, why do you love it??
> 
> I keep seeing it and coming back to it. I go back and forth between loving it, and saying it’s way too small...
> 
> There seems to be a lot of love for it...



You should read through the Pochette Metis clubhouse. Lots of great photos. The PM is an amazing bag, I have it in noir. I love it because it is the perfect shape for crossbody, but can also be a shoulder bag and even be handheld. The compartments make it easy to be organized. And it is gorgeous.


----------



## Dtrivi89

LV_4ever said:


> You should read through the Pochette Metis clubhouse. Lots of great photos. The PM is an amazing bag, I have it in noir. I love it because it is the perfect shape for crossbody, but can also be a shoulder bag and even be handheld. The compartments make it easy to be organized. And it is gorgeous.



I just got a Melie in replacement for my defective artsy but now I’m second guessing thinking I should have gotten a PM


----------



## LV_4ever

Dtrivi89 said:


> I just got a Melie in replacement for my defective artsy but now I’m second guessing thinking I should have gotten a PM



I remember that thread, I had recommended the Melie. But you said you wanted a big bag- Melie is just that. I would imagine going from a huge bad like the Artsy to the Pochette Metis would be quite the adjustment. Maybe get the Pochette Metis next time.


----------



## Dtrivi89

LV_4ever said:


> I remember that thread, I had recommended the Melie. But you said you wanted a big bag- Melie is just that. I would imagine going from a huge bad like the Artsy to the Pochette Metis would be quite the adjustment. Maybe get the Pochette Metis next time.


Yes you did!! I keep seeing shots where the PMetis looks bigger than I think it actually is!!

I love the Melie honestly so far and I guess I’m just torn because I don’t know when I’m going to be able to splurge on another bag. So I guess I’m just trying to make this one “count” LOL!


----------



## Cupid92

AndreaM99 said:


> FYI: There is one available on Fashionphile in excellent condition.


Thanks for letting me know-I was too late-its gone


----------



## bole_ss

Cupid92 said:


> Ive been watching the NeoNoe carefully for the black one to become available and just today they raised the price of all NeoNoes two  hundred dollars!! I wonder if its for Valentines Day or for good?



How strange! It only shows the new price once you click on it... maybe if you go in store they will still honor the “old price”. GL


----------



## fabuleux

Can someone please help? I am looking for the thread that showed the picture of the style booklet given with the scarves. Someone posted a great thread a few weeks ago! HELP!


----------



## AndreaM99

Hi Fabuleux! I took the screenshots the other day, there should be the name of the thread as well. I hope that helps.


----------



## fabuleux

Thank you @AndreaM99 
I was able to find the original thread thanks to your screenshots.


----------



## AndreaM99

fabuleux said:


> Thank you @AndreaM99
> I was able to find the original thread thanks to your screenshots.


My pleasure!


----------



## kkatrina

Got this in the mail today!!! Flowers from the bf and my online order came in [emoji1] will unbox as a reward after a huge milestone next week!


----------



## yuuyuut

Can someone identify his shoes?


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Cupid92 said:


> Ive been watching the NeoNoe carefully for the black one to become available and just today they raised the price of all NeoNoes two  hundred dollars!! I wonder if its for Valentines Day or for good?



When I picked my Neonoe up the other day( snagged right before the price increase ) I was told the price would not go back down .


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

When you guys sell ur items do you provide the seller with the receipt? I’m selling few of my LVs on EBay but I’m getting constant questions about the receipt being included with the sell. The only problem I have is that I have other items in there and want to keep the receipt for those purchases


----------



## kkatrina

kkatrina said:


> Got this in the mail today!!! Flowers from the bf and my online order came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will unbox as a reward after a huge milestone next week!
> 
> View attachment 3962539


Finally did my unboxing! I posted pictures on the February purchase thread and don't want to repeat. However I am curious where it was made. The date stamp starts with "SA", could someone please tell me where that is? Thank you!!


----------



## AndreaM99

tua said:


> When you guys sell ur items do you provide the seller with the receipt? I’m selling few of my LVs on EBay but I’m getting constant questions about the receipt being included with the sell. The only problem I have is that I have other items in there and want to keep the receipt for those purchases


I always provide only a copy of the receipt. Never original. I erase all personal information (Name, Signature, Price, CC number,...) and if applicable, also other items which I am not selling at that moment. I do that because I do not want my original receipt be abused on the grey market (counterfeited items) and it is always a good idea to keep all originals...


----------



## Highestcloud

kkatrina said:


> Finally did my unboxing! I posted pictures on the February purchase thread and don't want to repeat. However I am curious where it was made. The date stamp starts with "SA", could someone please tell me where that is? Thank you!!


SA is France. For future references Google: Datecode Louis Vuitton or check out the Datecode info thread.


----------



## kkatrina

Highestcloud said:


> SA is France. For future references Google: Datecode Louis Vuitton or check out the Datecode info thread.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Highestcloud

kkatrina said:


> Thanks so much!!


You’re welcome!


----------



## passionfruitss

Does anyone else not carry their LV all the time? I bought the Kensington (my one and only LV ): ) last summer, but I feel like I haven't been using it as much as I should because I'm always at school or just going on grocery runs (I feel like a fancy bag like Kensington doesn't go with casual errands)! I feel kinda guilty now for not buying a smaller bag, probably a crossbody. On the flip side, I use my Emilie wallet a lot more than I thought I would - I carry it literally everywhere!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

passionfruitss said:


> Does anyone else not carry their LV all the time? I bought the Kensington (my one and only LV ): ) last summer, but I feel like I haven't been using it as much as I should because I'm always at school or just going on grocery runs (I feel like a fancy bag like Kensington doesn't go with casual errands)! I feel kinda guilty now for not buying a smaller bag, probably a crossbody. On the flip side, I use my Emilie wallet a lot more than I thought I would - I carry it literally everywhere!


This is exactly why I sold all my big LV bags. I wasn't using them and plus I don't even carry that much with me. nowadays all I carry ranges from tiny to small crossbody and shoulder bags. I even got rid of all my large and medium size wallets. I use ZCP and business card holder as my everyday wallets


----------



## kkatrina

I have a dilemma if I could get your feedback please. I would like to get the graceful and I had initially intended on getting the monogram. I'm in love with the monogram, especially in this bag. I don't like the Damier ebene but I hate when the light coloured leather patinas on the monogram. With this strap too there's such a great amount of material (versus say a neverfull thin strap). I think I would really hate it getting darker, might even avoid using it because I don't want to get it dirty. However I feel if I were to get the damier ebene I would use it more but not love the pattern. What's worse?? Not loving the pattern (DE) or hating the patina (monogram)? Also this was supposed to be a throw around casual everyday bag. I don't want to baby the strap. Perhaps I'd get used to the patina? Any thoughts would be helpful please  Thanks!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Has anyone seen this LV cake video? It's designed after the croc Alma BB. Sooo cute!


----------



## Ledome81

Hi. I would love to buy this:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263326262192
Do you think is authentic?


----------



## fabuleux

Ledome81 said:


> Hi. I would love to buy this:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263326262192
> Do you think is authentic?


You have to post in the Authentication thread in the LV Shopping sub forum.


----------



## sayakayumi

kkatrina said:


> I have a dilemma if I could get your feedback please. I would like to get the graceful and I had initially intended on getting the monogram. I'm in love with the monogram, especially in this bag. I don't like the Damier ebene but I hate when the light coloured leather patinas on the monogram. With this strap too there's such a great amount of material (versus say a neverfull thin strap). I think I would really hate it getting darker, might even avoid using it because I don't want to get it dirty. However I feel if I were to get the damier ebene I would use it more but not love the pattern. What's worse?? Not loving the pattern (DE) or hating the patina (monogram)? Also this was supposed to be a throw around casual everyday bag. I don't want to baby the strap. Perhaps I'd get used to the patina? Any thoughts would be helpful please  Thanks!!


Sounds like you don't love DE  
IMO there's no need to baby vachetta and even if it gets darker it's part of the beauty and charm of owning and really using LV 
I would go for the monogram, it takes a couple of years for vachetta to darken, if at that point you don't like the way it looks you could sell it and chances are you'd be ready for a different style anyways 
That's only my opinion as a monogram and vachetta lover, gld!


----------



## fabuleux

My friend posted this classic meme. I thought I d leave it right here.


----------



## aarynmcf

kkatrina said:


> I have a dilemma if I could get your feedback please. I would like to get the graceful and I had initially intended on getting the monogram. I'm in love with the monogram, especially in this bag. I don't like the Damier ebene but I hate when the light coloured leather patinas on the monogram. With this strap too there's such a great amount of material (versus say a neverfull thin strap). I think I would really hate it getting darker, might even avoid using it because I don't want to get it dirty. However I feel if I were to get the damier ebene I would use it more but not love the pattern. What's worse?? Not loving the pattern (DE) or hating the patina (monogram)? Also this was supposed to be a throw around casual everyday bag. I don't want to baby the strap. Perhaps I'd get used to the patina? Any thoughts would be helpful please  Thanks!!


I love the Neo Noe.  At first I was turned off by the design but when I tried it on it is actually amazing.  The monogram comes with multiple choices of worry free leather trim, not vachetta - something to consider


----------



## Wapvi

Hello,new come here long term LV loafers lover I have few or those always purchased through official retail. Yesterday someone told me there was a shop selling at discounted prices so of course, I suspected counterfeit shoes. I went to the shop compared to my loafers and nothing seemed fake. Until I spotted the V stamp on the inside, so that confirms they are legit and, apparently that these are bought through staff discounts, as I read on the forums. How bad would it be to buy from that store? Is it illegal?


----------



## aarynmcf

Wapvi said:


> Hello,new come here long term LV loafers lover I have few or those always purchased through official retail. Yesterday someone told me there was a shop selling at discounted prices so of course, I suspected counterfeit shoes. I went to the shop compared to my loafers and nothing seemed fake. Until I spotted the V stamp on the inside, so that confirms they are legit and, apparently that these are bought through staff discounts, as I read on the forums. How bad would it be to buy from that store? Is it illegal?


Any discounted site for new items is likely counterfeit, which is illegal.  A lot of times they use LV pics, not their own.


----------



## Wapvi

It's not a site it's a physical store where you can inspect the shoes all you want


----------



## aarynmcf

Wapvi said:


> It's not a site it's a physical store where you can inspect the shoes all you want


You could take pics and have an item authenticated for $10 by proauthenticators.  I’m pretty sure items purchased by employees at a discount are closely watched and if a serial number appears for sale there are serious consequences.  I’ve read that employees are offered discounted prices on certain items and if they don’t buy them, LV will burn the leftovers rather than sell at a discount.


----------



## fabuleux

Wapvi said:


> It's not a site it's a physical store where you can inspect the shoes all you want


Are you talking about a store that sells pre-loved designer goods? I guess the shoes could be authentic if an LV employee buys them and then sells them back. I would be really careful since there are a lot of counterfeit LV shoes on the market. Also, I noticed that a lot of employee uniform shoes are being sold on eBay. These are not the same quality as other LV shoes (the men’s derby in particular). When you buy something outside the official retail channels, do a lot of research before spending your money.


----------



## Wapvi

Great thanks for the info.  I'll just take it to my local LV store


----------



## fabuleux

aarynmcf said:


> I’m pretty sure items purchased by employees at a discount are closely watched and if a serial number appears for sale there are serious consequences.


No serial numbers on most LV items. Vuitton can’t control employee resale that’s why they limit the amount of money an employee can spend on discounted goods per year.


----------



## Wapvi

fabuleux said:


> Are you talking about a store that sells pre-loved designer goods? I guess the shoes could be authentic if an LV employee buys them and then sells them back. I would be really careful since there are a lot of counterfeit LV shoes on the market. Also, I noticed that a lot of employee uniform shoes are being sold on eBay. These are not the same quality as other LV shoes (the men’s derby in particular). When you buy something outside the official retail channels, do a lot of research before spending your money.


As I said I just visited the store, I buy all my LV from the store but its intriguing that's why I'm curious. These are brand new with v stamped on it and correct date code and stitching is as as meticulous as you'd expect from LV. Again these are unworn. They're selling for 400usd they're all monte carlo car shoes made in 2015


----------



## fabuleux

Wapvi said:


> As I said I just visited the store, I buy all my LV from the store but its intriguing that's why I'm curious. These are brand new with v stamped on it and correct date code and stitching is as as meticulous as you'd expect from LV. Again these are unworn. They're selling for 400usd they're all monte carlo car shoes made in 2015


How many pairs do they have?


----------



## Wapvi

Only 3 and those are from the 10year anniversary as they have red, violet and cream monte carlo moccasin


----------



## aarynmcf

fabuleux said:


> No serial numbers on most LV items. Vuitton can’t control employee resale that’s why they limit the amount of money an employee can spend on discounted goods per year.


I guess I was talking about the date and where it’s made code...


----------



## fabuleux

aarynmcf said:


> I guess I was talking about the date and where it’s made code...


Yeah. These are not trackable. Thousands of items share the exact same code.


----------



## kkatrina

sayakayumi said:


> Sounds like you don't love DE
> IMO there's no need to baby vachetta and even if it gets darker it's part of the beauty and charm of owning and really using LV
> I would go for the monogram, it takes a couple of years for vachetta to darken, if at that point you don't like the way it looks you could sell it and chances are you'd be ready for a different style anyways
> That's only my opinion as a monogram and vachetta lover, gld!


Thank you very much! I ordered the monogram, can't wait to go pick it up


----------



## sayakayumi

kkatrina said:


> Thank you very much! I ordered the monogram, can't wait to go pick it up


Yay, so exciting, hope you get it soon!


----------



## ScottyGal

I hear there is meant to be a global price increase tomorrow? If true, it's annoying as I was gonna treat myself to a new bag but haven't quite narrowed it down yet!


----------



## Petruspus

_Lee said:


> I hear there is meant to be a global price increase tomorrow? If true, it's annoying as I was gonna treat myself to a new bag but haven't quite narrowed it down yet!


No! Please let them wait until April. I am planning to buy my first LV in Paris soon.


----------



## ScottyGal

Petruspus said:


> No! Please let them wait until April. I am planning to buy my first LV in Paris soon.


I heard it on a LV Facebook group, someone said their SA told them.


----------



## kkatrina

sayakayumi said:


> Yay, so exciting, hope you get it soon!


Thank you! I'm very excited. It has arrived at the store today so I will go pick it up next week


----------



## kkatrina

_Lee said:


> I heard it on a LV Facebook group, someone said their SA told them.


I heard too...does anyone know by how much or which items?


----------



## ScottyGal

kkatrina said:


> I heard too...does anyone know by how much or which items?


Someone on FB said 3-4%


----------



## aarynmcf

kkatrina said:


> I heard too...does anyone know by how much or which items?


2000 items


----------



## kkatrina

aarynmcf said:


> 2000 items


Sorry I'm quite new how do I know which are 2000 items? Thank you!!


----------



## aarynmcf

kkatrina said:


> Sorry I'm quite new how do I know which are 2000 items? Thank you!!


There are at least 2000 Louis vuitton products that are going to have a price increase between today and tomorrow


----------



## Sunshine1984

I just checked the German site, at least Neverfull GM has gone up from 995€ to 1040€.. It still show the old price but you'll get the new price at checkout . I'll go to store today to buy one, I'll tell you guys afterwards what's the situation here in Scandinavia.


----------



## kkatrina

aarynmcf said:


> There are at least 2000 Louis vuitton products that are going to have a price increase between today and tomorrow


Oh! Lol I feel so silly. Thanks again!!


----------



## BlackPinkRose

Australia just recently had a price rise rolled out in the past week on few of their items, especially on their leather bracelets . A sign that i should of not listened to my friends and just brought them when they were cheaper lol


----------



## Mati1984

The site in France seems to have already increased the prices of the bags...


----------



## acho624

Hi guys! I just picked up my key pouch ordered online from LV store. 
Just wondering if the zipper hardware looks ok to you guys? (1st picture)
I know eventually hardware gets scratched and all but this seems cracked looking to me. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## BlackPinkRose

acho624 said:


> View attachment 3983777
> View attachment 3983778
> View attachment 3983779
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I just picked up my key pouch ordered online from LV store.
> Just wondering if the zipper hardware looks ok to you guys? (1st picture)
> I know eventually hardware gets scratched and all but this seems cracked looking to me.
> What do you guys think?



If I was you I would call customer service and ask for a replacement, the zip might crack overtime and you'll be charged for the replacement fee. In Australia it cost around 90$? for the replacement.


----------



## aarynmcf

acho624 said:


> View attachment 3983777
> View attachment 3983778
> View attachment 3983779
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I just picked up my key pouch ordered online from LV store.
> Just wondering if the zipper hardware looks ok to you guys? (1st picture)
> I know eventually hardware gets scratched and all but this seems cracked looking to me.
> What do you guys think?


Looks funky to me, but is it just the pull?  If so, they can replace that in store for free.


----------



## acho624

BlackPinkRose said:


> If I was you I would call customer service and ask for a replacement, the zip might crack overtime and you'll be charged for the replacement fee. In Australia it cost around 90$? for the replacement.



Thank you! I’ll stop by boutique tomorrow again!![emoji106]


----------



## acho624

aarynmcf said:


> Looks funky to me, but is it just the pull?  If so, they can replace that in store for free.



O really? Yeah it’s just the pull. I should do that. I’ll go back to boutique tomorrow. Thank you thank you!!


----------



## Sarahemmontague

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.


Hi there!!!! 

Sooooo I’m new to the page and I’m not even sure if I’m asking this question in the proper place BUT.... I’m looking at the Alma bb as a cute going out bag. Does anyone have any opinion on it, AND will it be too small for me at 5’10??  

Thanks so much! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine1984

Sarahemmontague said:


> Hi there!!!!
> 
> Sooooo I’m new to the page and I’m not even sure if I’m asking this question in the proper place BUT.... I’m looking at the Alma bb as a cute going out bag. Does anyone have any opinion on it, AND will it be too small for me at 5’10??
> 
> Thanks so much! ❤️


IMO Alma bb is excactly what you’re looking for! I’m quite tall (175 cm) and my Alma bb is perfect size! Which material are you looking for?


----------



## Sarahemmontague

Sunshine1984 said:


> IMO Alma bb is excactly what you’re looking for! I’m quite tall (175 cm) and my Alma bb is perfect size! Which material are you looking for?




Hi!! Thanks for your reply!  
I have the Neverfull gm in the monogram so I want something different this time! Any suggestions??


----------



## Sunshine1984

Sarahemmontague said:


> Hi!! Thanks for your reply!
> I have the Neverfull gm in the monogram so I want something different this time! Any suggestions??


Well, they all look fab! But I just bought mine in vernis amarante and I just loooove the bag


----------



## Sarahemmontague

Sunshine1984 said:


> Well, they all look fab! But I just bought mine in vernis amarante and I just loooove the bag




OMG!!! Soooooo nice!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Credit to @foxylv on Instagram. I see some pretty blues!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

aarynmcf said:


> There are at least 2000 Louis vuitton products that are going to have a price increase between today and tomorrow



Yep prices increase happened! In Canada, USA and Mexico! I had planned on buying Cancun NF, it increased by $75 usd.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Am I crazy for wanting always the same style but different colour/pattern? It seems that I like only 3 LV styles... speedy b, alma and montaigne haha.. 
I have 2 speedy b25 but would like to add maye an empreinte one, a speedy b30 DA or world tour hahaI 
I have Alma PM and bb in DE and would like to add a alma bb in vernis
I have the montainge mm noir and mono MM and would like to add the montaigne bb freesia
and then I have the siena pm, jersey and chanel jumbo but I´m always drawn to these three styles hahaha.. That´s bad.. I´m not drawn to any other (newer) styles .. It´s really crazy!!!!!!!! 
Am I alone with this problem?


----------



## fabuleux

Sandra.AT said:


> Am I crazy for wanting always the same style but different colour/pattern? It seems that I like only 3 LV styles... speedy b, alma and montaigne haha..
> I have 2 speedy b25 but would like to add maye an empreinte one, a speedy b30 DA or world tour hahaI
> I have Alma PM and bb in DE and would like to add a alma bb in vernis
> I have the montainge mm noir and mono MM and would like to add the montaigne bb freesia
> and then I have the siena pm, jersey and chanel jumbo but I´m always drawn to these three styles hahaha.. That´s bad.. I´m not drawn to any other (newer) styles .. It´s really crazy!!!!!!!!
> Am I alone with this problem?


I m a tote guy. I mostly buy totes... so most of my bags are very similar. When you find something that works for you, why force yourself to buy something else?


----------



## Sandra.AT

fabuleux said:


> I m a tote guy. I mostly buy totes... so most of my bags are very similar. When you find something that works for you, why force yourself to buy something else?



that’s a good point thanks[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## kkatrina

I've posted this question elsewhere but I haven't received a response so I might have asked in the wrong thread. 

I just received my graceful pm in monogram yesterday. The logos do not line up (on the sides and on the bottom!!) is that normal? should I request for a new one? The sales said that they're all hand made so nothing will be perfect. I haven't done my unboxing yet so I can post some pictures on Friday. 

Any feedback would be tremendously appreciated!!! Thank you


----------



## kkatrina

kkatrina said:


> I've posted this question elsewhere but I haven't received a response so I might have asked in the wrong thread.
> 
> I just received my graceful pm in monogram yesterday. The logos do not line up (on the sides and on the bottom!!) is that normal? should I request for a new one? The sales said that they're all hand made so nothing will be perfect. I haven't done my unboxing yet so I can post some pictures on Friday.
> 
> Any feedback would be tremendously appreciated!!! Thank you


(I received it in store so I looked at it before she wrapped it back up for me)

And my bag is made in USA. Has anyone seen one made in France?


----------



## Lealu

Hello, Everyone!  Would you ever pass on buying a bag just because it wasn’t made in France?  Are the odds pretty low to get made in France canvas bags these days? (I live in US.)  Would a bag not made in France have a lower resale value than a bag made in France?  Any thoughts that you have would be much appreciated! TIA


----------



## Kitty157

Lealu said:


> Hello, Everyone!  Would you ever pass on buying a bag just because it wasn’t made in France?  Are the odds pretty low to get made in France canvas bags these days? (I live in US.)  Would a bag not made in France have a lower resale value than a bag made in France?  Any thoughts that you have would be much appreciated! TIA



Although a MIF bag is nice to have because of heritage, I would only pass on a bag if it had issues like defects (poor glazing etc..) or visually didn’t appeal to me (poor alignment, empreinte that’s not deep etc...). Call me silly but to me it doesn’t matter where the bag is made as long as it’s made well. As for resale value I have yet to see a bag worth more because it’s MIF. I think can get some items MIF even if u live in the states.  I got a MIF keepall maybe a year or 2 ago and I live in Canada so it’s not impossible. I just got a ZCP Noir MIF being shipped out. I think with regards to purses, newer items seem to be MIF or Spain, someone correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## roxies_mom

Sandra.AT said:


> Am I crazy for wanting always the same style but different colour/pattern? It seems that I like only 3 LV styles... speedy b, alma and montaigne haha..
> I have 2 speedy b25 but would like to add maye an empreinte one, a speedy b30 DA or world tour hahaI
> I have Alma PM and bb in DE and would like to add a alma bb in vernis
> I have the montainge mm noir and mono MM and would like to add the montaigne bb freesia
> and then I have the siena pm, jersey and chanel jumbo but I´m always drawn to these three styles hahaha.. That´s bad.. I´m not drawn to any other (newer) styles .. It´s really crazy!!!!!!!!
> Am I alone with this problem?


No, if you love the style and it's available, then go for it! I have the saleya mm in ebene and azur and the totally mm in mono and de. I had speedy 30's in both mono and de.


----------



## Sandra.AT

roxies_mom said:


> No, if you love the style and it's available, then go for it! I have the saleya mm in ebene and azur and the totally mm in mono and de. I had speedy 30's in both mono and de.


 thanks for the answer.. I guess only pf members understand that hahaha


----------



## snibor

kkatrina said:


> I've posted this question elsewhere but I haven't received a response so I might have asked in the wrong thread.
> 
> I just received my graceful pm in monogram yesterday. The logos do not line up (on the sides and on the bottom!!) is that normal? should I request for a new one? The sales said that they're all hand made so nothing will be perfect. I haven't done my unboxing yet so I can post some pictures on Friday.
> 
> Any feedback would be tremendously appreciated!!! Thank you



If it bothers you exchange it.  It’s not so uncommon for it not to line up. It bothers some, it doesn’t bother others. Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## kkatrina

snibor said:


> If it bothers you exchange it.  It’s not so uncommon for it not to line up. It bothers some, it doesn’t bother others. Good luck in whatever you decide.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## vargagirl

I have asked my SA to order MIF for my pieces and it hasn’t been a problem. She just adds a note to the request.


----------



## kkatrina

vargagirl said:


> I have asked my SA to order MIF for my pieces and it hasn’t been a problem. She just adds a note to the request.


Thanks that's good to know! May I know what items you got that were MIF? I was told that the Graceful is in such high demand, they don't care about where it's made and simply push out inventory (from US).


----------



## frzsri

Lvgirl71 said:


> Yep prices increase happened! In Canada, USA and Mexico! I had planned on buying Cancun NF, it increased by $75 usd.



How soon will the price increase generally filter to the rest of the world? Am planning to purchase a few items and may have to pull trigger soon[emoji28]


----------



## mcmrks

Sandra.AT said:


> Am I crazy for wanting always the same style […]
> Am I alone with this problem?



no, you’re not. me too. 
historically seen we’re all hunters and collectors, and if you like a style, go for it. 

markus


ps. grüße ins wundervolle wien und viel spaß in deiner neuen wohnung ... wir sind gespannt auf bilder von deinem speedy-regal.


----------



## vargagirl

kkatrina said:


> Thanks that's good to know! May I know what items you got that were MIF? I was told that the Graceful is in such high demand, they don't care about where it's made and simply push out inventory (from US).



I’m in Australia, and I only have a small collection: Neverfull MM, Speedy B 25, Cosmetic Pouch PM, ZCP, Key Pouch. All I requested MIF when ordering from my SA.


----------



## onlyk

Sandra.AT said:


> Am I crazy for wanting always the same style but different colour/pattern? It seems that I like only 3 LV styles... speedy b, alma and montaigne haha..
> I have 2 speedy b25 but would like to add maye an empreinte one, a speedy b30 DA or world tour hahaI
> I have Alma PM and bb in DE and would like to add a alma bb in vernis
> I have the montainge mm noir and mono MM and would like to add the montaigne bb freesia
> and then I have the siena pm, jersey and chanel jumbo but I´m always drawn to these three styles hahaha.. That´s bad.. I´m not drawn to any other (newer) styles .. It´s really crazy!!!!!!!!
> Am I alone with this problem?


I have been thinking of getting montainge mm noir, any cons you can think of? Thanks!


----------



## AndreaM99

Sandra.AT said:


> Am I crazy for wanting always the same style but different colour/pattern? It seems that I like only 3 LV styles... speedy b, alma and montaigne haha..
> I have 2 speedy b25 but would like to add maye an empreinte one, a speedy b30 DA or world tour hahaI
> I have Alma PM and bb in DE and would like to add a alma bb in vernis
> I have the montainge mm noir and mono MM and would like to add the montaigne bb freesia
> and then I have the siena pm, jersey and chanel jumbo but I´m always drawn to these three styles hahaha.. That´s bad.. I´m not drawn to any other (newer) styles .. It´s really crazy!!!!!!!!
> Am I alone with this problem?


Not at all! Welcome to the multiple club!
I have 6 Metis hobos in Empreinte, 4 Lumineuse Empreinte, 3 Pochette Metis...gosh! I am reading this after myself and this is scary...but I love them all! Luminuese is my work bag for winter, Metis hobo for summer and Pochette Metis for free time.


----------



## kkatrina

vargagirl said:


> I’m in Australia, and I only have a small collection: Neverfull MM, Speedy B 25, Cosmetic Pouch PM, ZCP, Key Pouch. All I requested MIF when ordering from my SA.


I have a smaller collection I just started buying last month!  Thank you for your info!!


----------



## kkatrina

vargagirl said:


> I’m in Australia, and I only have a small collection: Neverfull MM, Speedy B 25, Cosmetic Pouch PM, ZCP, Key Pouch. All I requested MIF when ordering from my SA.


Waiting for MIF, did it take long? Right now I'm having trouble with stock, let alone finding one from MIF


----------



## Sandra.AT

mcmrks said:


> no, you’re not. me too.
> historically seen we’re all hunters and collectors, and if you like a style, go for it.
> 
> markus
> 
> 
> ps. grüße ins wundervolle wien und viel spaß in deiner neuen wohnung ... wir sind gespannt auf bilder von deinem speedy-regal.



thank you [emoji13][emoji12]purseforum is really a great place to get confirmation that you are not crazy(even if you are haha) but at least you are not alone with this addiction
ps: danke muss noch ein regal finden dass passt


----------



## Sandra.AT

onlyk said:


> I have been thinking of getting montainge mm noir, any cons you can think of? Thanks!



I love this bag.. there are no cons.. I don’t mind the open bag as you carry it on the shoulder and ans you have the small belt and the chain to „close“ the bag.. you can put your wallet and phone in the middle section is you need more security..
if you are looking for a black bag this is perfect let me know what you will decide


----------



## Sandra.AT

AndreaM99 said:


> Not at all! Welcome to the multiple club!
> I have 6 Metis hobos in Empreinte, 4 Lumineuse Empreinte, 3 Pochette Metis...gosh! I am reading this after myself and this is scary...but I love them all! Luminuese is my work bag for winter, Metis hobo for summer and Pochette Metis for free time.



thank you this helps a lot .. I already thought I‘m crazy but if you like one style and rotate also you bags then It’s okay to have more than 2 of the same style different colour gives you a different look


----------



## onlyk

Sandra.AT said:


> I love this bag.. there are no cons.. I don’t mind the open bag as you carry it on the shoulder and ans you have the small belt and the chain to „close“ the bag.. you can put your wallet and phone in the middle section is you need more security..
> if you are looking for a black bag this is perfect let me know what you will decide


Thank you for your advice! I like open bags too, easier to get in and out. I think Montaigne style will work perfect for me.


----------



## Risbychic

Just wanted to follow up by saying I took your advice and went to ******************. It came back as Auth  I've decided the smell is mothballs, I asked a few sniff opinions of family members and the consensus was definitely moth balls - yuk!


----------



## Twingles

Sandra.AT said:


> Am I crazy for wanting always the same style but different colour/pattern? It seems that I like only 3 LV styles... speedy b, alma and montaigne haha..
> I have 2 speedy b25 but would like to add maye an empreinte one, a speedy b30 DA or world tour hahaI
> I have Alma PM and bb in DE and would like to add a alma bb in vernis
> I have the montainge mm noir and mono MM and would like to add the montaigne bb freesia
> and then I have the siena pm, jersey and chanel jumbo but I´m always drawn to these three styles hahaha.. That´s bad.. I´m not drawn to any other (newer) styles .. It´s really crazy!!!!!!!!
> Am I alone with this problem?



Absolutely not.  I own four Delightfuls!


----------



## leuleu

AndreaM99 said:


> Not at all! Welcome to the multiple club!
> I have 6 Metis hobos in Empreinte, 4 Lumineuse Empreinte, 3 Pochette Metis...gosh! I am reading this after myself and this is scary...but I love them all! Luminuese is my work bag for winter, Metis hobo for summer and Pochette Metis for free time.


What a bad girl  
Why scary ? You found the bags that suit you : what's the problem having many of them ?


----------



## AndreaM99

leuleu said:


> What a bad girl
> Why scary ? You found the bags that suit you : what's the problem having many of them ?


I am truly a bad girl!  I did not disclose that I also have 3 large epi Noe, 3 vernis Alma BB, 2 Artsy (empreinte and mono)  and 2 Montaigne BB in empreinte...


----------



## leuleu

AndreaM99 said:


> I am truly a bad girl!  I did not disclose that I also have 3 large epi Noe, 3 vernis Alma BB, 2 Artsy (empreinte and mono)  and 2 Montaigne BB in empreinte...


I completely understand : I have same bags, shoes, boots and clothes too.
If I find the perfect one, I don't hesitate to buy many colors


----------



## Kitty157

Been thinking about adding a small red bag to my collection. It would be my first red bag. Everything I own so far is black in empreinte or canvas. What are your thoughts on having at least 1 red bag in your collection? I love red, but I just never had a bag in it because black was always the safe choice.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Kitty157 said:


> Been thinking about adding a small red bag to my collection. It would be my first red bag. Everything I own so far is black in empreinte or canvas. What are your thoughts on having at least 1 red bag in your collection? I love red, but I just never had a bag in it because black was always the safe choice.



a red bag fits alao to almost everything and gives a great pop of colour .. it looks also great with black beige white grey clothes [emoji16] go for it[emoji4]


----------



## vargagirl

I recently just got my first red bag, and I love it!


----------



## Kitty157

Sandra.AT said:


> a red bag fits alao to almost everything and gives a great pop of colour .. it looks also great with black beige white grey clothes [emoji16] go for it[emoji4]



Thxs for ur opinion! I would love a pop of colour to add to the blah colours I have.


----------



## Kitty157

vargagirl said:


> I recently just got my first red bag, and I love it!



What did u get?


----------



## vargagirl

Oh I decided to go for a cheaper brand to test out if I like it - Furla Metropolis Mini or Demellier London Manhattan are a couple I’d recommend!


----------



## vargagirl

kkatrina said:


> Waiting for MIF, did it take long? Right now I'm having trouble with stock, let alone finding one from MIF


I guess it depends on the item, but not more than a few weeks for any of my items, most bought immediately, Neverfull took the longest.


----------



## leuleu

Kitty157 said:


> Been thinking about adding a small red bag to my collection. It would be my first red bag. Everything I own so far is black in empreinte or canvas. What are your thoughts on having at least 1 red bag in your collection? I love red, but I just never had a bag in it because black was always the safe choice.


I wouldn't hesitate : black and red go so well together.


----------



## Bjstew

I’m trying to chose my next bag purchase. I don’t normally carry a lot, but want the option to since I have 2 kids (2 and 5). Any one have advice on the Speedy b 25 in either Empreinte leather (dark color) or the DE canvas. I do like that the all leather has an outside pocket for easy access to my phone, but I don’t know how that bag would hold up. It would be my first all leather bag. Any one have both or can give advice on these 2. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kkatrina

I'm looking to buy the Trevi pm. It's priced at $2995 CAD. Is this worth it? I don't know how much it cost originally at retail?


----------



## kkatrina

Would this bother anyone? The stitching looks like it's stretching the canvas...this is MIF too and one of the best ones from all the ones in store. I'm also getting a little frustrated with the  quality. I'm quite new to LV and seeing this kind of workmanship bothers me a little.


----------



## acho624

kkatrina said:


> Would this bother anyone? The stitching looks like it's stretching the canvas...this is MIF too and one of the best ones from all the ones in store. I'm also getting a little frustrated with the  quality. I'm quite new to LV and seeing this kind of workmanship bothers me a little.
> 
> View attachment 3998189
> View attachment 3998190
> View attachment 3998191
> View attachment 3998192







Mine looks the same too; only the corners though. Mine is MIU and i thought of the same as you. I quite wasn’t fully satisfied with the quality of this key pouch. It was my ever first LV slg and I actually expected much better quality.


----------



## kkatrina

acho624 said:


> View attachment 3998211
> View attachment 3998212
> 
> 
> Mine looks the same too; only the corners though. Mine is MIU and i thought of the same as you. I quite wasn’t fully satisfied with the quality of this key pouch. It was my ever first LV slg and I actually expected much better quality.


I'm so sorry to hear that it's happening to you too! How long have you had yours? What do you think of it now? Do you regret keeping it? I'm so unsure of mine right now. It's also my first LV SLG as well.


----------



## Norskehuldra

Girls,  650usd for a galliera pm in a really good condition is a good price?


----------



## LadyBond

kkatrina said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that it's happening to you too! How long have you had yours? What do you think of it now? Do you regret keeping it? I'm so unsure of mine right now. It's also my first LV SLG as well.



Mine is MIF and looks the same as both of yours. I decided to keep it because all the ones in-store looks the same quality. I have it for a month now and its holding up pretty well. I have decided to not be bothered by it - because it is keeping the job done (holding my keys) and I love it. It is a very useful piece and I don’t regret keeping it.


----------



## kkatrina

anj_09 said:


> Mine is MIF and looks the same as both of yours. I decided to keep it because all the ones in-store looks the same quality. I have it for a month now and its holding up pretty well. I have decided to not be bothered by it - because it is keeping the job done (holding my keys) and I love it. It is a very useful piece and I don’t regret keeping it.


Thanks so much for your feedback, I really appreciate this!! It's also so helpful  I think I'm going to keep mine as well...it's currently holding my cards nicely! Unfortunately it won't fit my keys so I have to look for something else for that. Do you keep your keys on the key ring and then drive with it in the ignition (if you have a car)? Thanks again!!


----------



## kkatrina

Does anyone know how to or where to clean the inside of a Trevi (not for stains but more so for sanitary reasons)? I bought it pre loved and I would like a really good clean. It also smells extremely strong of perfume which I'm not a fan of. TIA!!!!


----------



## kkatrina

Or is it worth getting the liner replaced at $265 plus tax? Thanks again everyone


----------



## aarynmcf

kkatrina said:


> Or is it worth getting the liner replaced at $265 plus tax? Thanks again everyone


I used an upholstery cleaner on the inside of a mini Pochette once and it worked well.  I think I found a tutorial on it on YouTube.  That said, if you still feel like the bag is a good deal after you get it relined, I think I’d go that route.


----------



## kkatrina

aarynmcf said:


> I used an upholstery cleaner on the inside of a mini Pochette once and it worked well.  I think I found a tutorial on it on YouTube.  That said, if you still feel like the bag is a good deal after you get it relined, I think I’d go that route.


Thank you so, so much!! I will definitely try the cleaner. I don't know!  I got the bag at $1950cad. I don't know if it's a good deal


----------



## viewwing

Sandra.AT said:


> Am I crazy for wanting always the same style but different colour/pattern? It seems that I like only 3 LV styles... speedy b, alma and montaigne haha..
> I have 2 speedy b25 but would like to add maye an empreinte one, a speedy b30 DA or world tour hahaI
> I have Alma PM and bb in DE and would like to add a alma bb in vernis
> I have the montainge mm noir and mono MM and would like to add the montaigne bb freesia
> and then I have the siena pm, jersey and chanel jumbo but I´m always drawn to these three styles hahaha.. That´s bad.. I´m not drawn to any other (newer) styles .. It´s really crazy!!!!!!!!
> Am I alone with this problem?


I've got 5 speedys and 7 almas...uhhh....heeeellllppp! I'm exactly like u...tend to buy the same style. Now my beloved SA wouldn't sell me another alma.


----------



## EveyB

I cannot see any of the pictures posted since last night. Does anyone experience the same problem or is it my phone?


----------



## snibor

EveyB said:


> I cannot see any of the pictures posted since last night. Does anyone experience the same problem or is it my phone?



Are you on app?  Yes I experience on app.  Right now it seems like recent photos I can’t see.  I have other issues with app as well since it was updated (no notifications etc).


----------



## Cogmarks

tua said:


> When you guys sell ur items do you provide the seller with the receipt? I’m selling few of my LVs on EBay but I’m getting constant questions about the receipt being included with the sell. The only problem I have is that I have other items in there and want to keep the receipt for those purchases



I send a copy of the receipt with my personal information removed. I don’t really understand the interest in receipts. I suppose that some people don’t realize that receipts are also counterfeited, and that they don’t prove authenticity. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## EveyB

snibor said:


> Are you on app?  Yes I experience on app.  Right now it seems like recent photos I can’t see.  I have other issues with app as well since it was updated (no notifications etc).


Thanks for answering. I don’t use an app, just the internet site in my phone’s browser. Until last night everything was fine, but now I cannot see any pictures.


----------



## EveyB

Now the more recent photos appear again.


----------



## snibor

EveyB said:


> Thanks for answering. I don’t use an app, just the internet site in my phone’s browser. Until last night everything was fine, but now I cannot see any pictures.


There’s a feedback thread you can post in for troubleshooting.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hi, I've been having the same problem since last night but I thought it was airport wifi. When it started, the latest post showed but nothing else image-wise. I've since gotten to a hotel and even shut down/rebooted all my devices and it's still happening but with even less pics showing now. Weird. I joined the forum when App was no longer available so only use Safari/Chrome.

@snibor I tried searching for "trouble shooting" or "help, pics not showing" but can't find a thread. 


EveyB said:


> Thanks for answering. I don’t use an app, just the internet site in my phone’s browser. Until last night everything was fine, but now I cannot see any pictures.





snibor said:


> There’s a feedback thread you can post in for troubleshooting.


----------



## sodapopcurtis

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi, I've been having the same problem since last night but I thought it was airport wifi. When it started, the latest post showed but nothing else image-wise. I've since gotten to a hotel and even shut down/rebooted all my devices and it's still happening but with even less pics showing now. Weird. I joined the forum when App was no longer available so only use Safari/Chrome.
> 
> @snibor I tried searching for "trouble shooting" or "help, pics not showing" but can't find a thread.



I’m having the same problem! Noticed it last night :/


----------



## Twingles

EveyB said:


> Thanks for answering. I don’t use an app, just the internet site in my phone’s browser. Until last night everything was fine, but now I cannot see any pictures.


I’m not using the app, either and I’m still not seeing pictures as of noon CST.


----------



## bykaraanne

Same for me. Can’t view the images.


----------



## snibor

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi, I've been having the same problem since last night but I thought it was airport wifi. When it started, the latest post showed but nothing else image-wise. I've since gotten to a hotel and even shut down/rebooted all my devices and it's still happening but with even less pics showing now. Weird. I joined the forum when App was no longer available so only use Safari/Chrome.
> 
> @snibor I tried searching for "trouble shooting" or "help, pics not showing" but can't find a thread.


https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/feedback-dropbox.6/

Hopefully this link works.  There's an entire subform for feedback.  I've posted in there a few times regarding issues.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

snibor said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/feedback-dropbox.6/
> 
> Hopefully this link works.  There's an entire subform for feedback.  I've posted in there a few times regarding issues.


Thank you @snibor The chatter seems to be waiting for site owner @Vlad to fix this? I wonder if TPF experienced this problem before?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I'm able to see more pictures now.


----------



## snibor

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you @snibor The chatter seems to be waiting for site owner @Vlad to fix this? I wonder if TPF experienced this problem before?


Yes they’ve dealt with it before and other glitches.  I been here over 11 years and it hasn’t happened much.


----------



## aarynmcf

Cogmarks said:


> I send a copy of the receipt with my personal information removed. I don’t really understand the interest in receipts. I suppose that some people don’t realize that receipts are also counterfeited, and that they don’t prove authenticity. Good luck with your sale.


As a buyer, when an item I had bought later had the canvas crack, I was able to get a store credit ONLY bc I had the original receipt from the original owner.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Good time to sell your empreinte wallet.. they go for $52,000 

https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-empreinte-compact-curieuse-wallet-safran-237089


----------



## bykaraanne

Which airports are the best to purchase LV? Took a trip to Europe late last year but didn’t buy any even though I went to the Paris stores (and regretting it). Will be traveling a bit this year and wanted to make the best of it. Also, airports outside of Europe?


----------



## viewwing

bykaraanne said:


> Which airports are the best to purchase LV? Took a trip to Europe late last year but didn’t buy any even though I went to the Paris stores (and regretting it). Will be traveling a bit this year and wanted to make the best of it. Also, airports outside of Europe?


I know there are duty free stores at Incheon (south korea) and Changi Airport (Singapore).


----------



## snibor

Kim Jones to Dior.  I have to admit I’ll be interested to see what he does.


----------



## Cocoabean

kkatrina said:


> Does anyone know how to or where to clean the inside of a Trevi (not for stains but more so for sanitary reasons)? I bought it pre loved and I would like a really good clean. It also smells extremely strong of perfume which I'm not a fan of. TIA!!!!





kkatrina said:


> Or is it worth getting the liner replaced at $265 plus tax? Thanks again everyone



Just note that the perfume may be on more than just the lining. It can be on the handles and anywhere the previous owner touched. I have a vintage French Company Speedy that has never lost the smell. Another more recent purchase of a Speedy B35 in DE took several months for the odor to dissipate. I tried Febreeze, baking soda, diluted vinegar, and baby wipes. They helped, but every time I stored it the smell would come back. FINALLY the last time I brought it out the smell was gone. It was probably six months after I purchased it. Good luck!


----------



## kkatrina

Cocoabean said:


> Just note that the perfume may be on more than just the lining. It can be on the handles and anywhere the previous owner touched. I have a vintage French Company Speedy that has never lost the smell. Another more recent purchase of a Speedy B35 in DE took several months for the odor to dissipate. I tried Febreeze, baking soda, diluted vinegar, and baby wipes. They helped, but every time I stored it the smell would come back. FINALLY the last time I brought it out the smell was gone. It was probably six months after I purchased it. Good luck!


Thank you very much for sharing your experience and tips!! You're definitely right, it's more than just the lining, the canvas smells of the perfume too. I'm going to try the baking soda trick and sees it it works. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Cara81

Hi all! I’m just looking for some advice, I invested in my first LV for my birthday in August 2017 and have noticed this wear (image attached), it looks as if the colour of the leather has actually come away rather than worn. I’ve spoken to LV client services and they’ve been less than helpful and my nearest store is 2 hours away. Does this wear look normal? The rest of the bag is just starting to tan nicely. I’m very disappointed. Thankyou in advance


----------



## LadyBond

kkatrina said:


> Thanks so much for your feedback, I really appreciate this!! It's also so helpful  I think I'm going to keep mine as well...it's currently holding my cards nicely! Unfortunately it won't fit my keys so I have to look for something else for that. Do you keep your keys on the key ring and then drive with it in the ignition (if you have a car)? Thanks again!!



I do have a keyfob - it stays inside. My house keys are on the key ring. I usually put the house keys inside (while attached to the key ring) depending what purse I carry if Im concerned about the inside of the bag getting scratched/not.


----------



## Kevinh73

Cara81 said:


> Hi all! I’m just looking for some advice, I invested in my first LV for my birthday in August 2017 and have noticed this wear (image attached), it looks as if the colour of the leather has actually come away rather than worn. I’ve spoken to LV client services and they’ve been less than helpful and my nearest store is 2 hours away. Does this wear look normal? The rest of the bag is just starting to tan nicely. I’m very disappointed. Thankyou in advance


From the picture, it looks like maybe your blue jeans had been rubbing against that part of the bag?  How often do you carry this neverfull?  It honestly look like a normal wear and tear from the picture.  Maybe in person it looks worse?  If it is indeed your blue jeans color rubbing onto vaccheta leather, you may want to post a thread or look for a thread about how to get the color off.  Good luck.


----------



## Cocoabean

kkatrina said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your experience and tips!! You're definitely right, it's more than just the lining, the canvas smells of the perfume too. I'm going to try the baking soda trick and sees it it works. Thanks again!!!



You are welcome! I also got come cedar spheres that I keep inside the Speedy B. I got them from the Vermont Country Store, but you can probably get them or something similar anywhere. I do hope you get the smell out.

It's funny, I don't mind the odor on my French Company Speedy, it is quite nice. The other one was very cloying. Oh, I also had skunk in my Neverfull thanks to my dog wiping his face off inside of it. That takes about six weeks in the garage to air out!


----------



## LadyBond

anj_09 said:


> I do have a keyfob - it stays inside. My house keys are on the key ring. I usually put the house keys inside (while attached to the key ring) depending what purse I carry if Im concerned about the inside of the bag getting scratched/not.





kkatrina said:


> Thanks so much for your feedback, I really appreciate this!! It's also so helpful  I think I'm going to keep mine as well...it's currently holding my cards nicely! Unfortunately it won't fit my keys so I have to look for something else for that. Do you keep your keys on the key ring and then drive with it in the ignition (if you have a car)? Thanks again!!



Here’s a picture of mine and how I use it:


----------



## Cara81

Kevinh73 said:


> From the picture, it looks like maybe your blue jeans had been rubbing against that part of the bag?  How often do you carry this neverfull?  It honestly look like a normal wear and tear from the picture.  Maybe in person it looks worse?  If it is indeed your blue jeans color rubbing onto vaccheta leather, you may want to post a thread or look for a thread about how to get the color off.  Good luck.


I do use it as my ‘day bag’ but only when I’m out for the day, not at work. I was told by LV not to use anything to protect it, so I haven’t but i’m now wondering if that was the right choice. In person it looks as if the leather has already began to crack rather than discoloured, I’ll see what people recommend, thankyou.


----------



## Kevinh73

Cara81 said:


> I do use it as my ‘day bag’ but only when I’m out for the day, not at work. I was told by LV not to use anything to protect it, so I haven’t but i’m now wondering if that was the right choice. In person it looks as if the leather has already began to crack rather than discoloured, I’ll see what people recommend, thankyou.


Hmm, I would take it into LV since you have it less than a year.  They may give you a new one.  Do you have the receipt?  It should have the SA’s name on it.  Contact that SA with pics and see what he/ she said.  Also if you don’t get too many response from this post, I would post a complete new thread so your post doesn’t get buried.  some people here are truly experts (and I’m sure you are not the first one who had this kinda thing happen to their Neverfull), and they may have some bright ideas to rectify the veccheta.


----------



## Cara81

Kevinh73 said:


> Hmm, I would take it into LV since you have it less than a year.  They may give you a new one.  Do you have the receipt?  It should have the SA’s name on it.  Contact that SA with pics and see what he/ she said.  Also if you don’t get too many response from this post, I would post a complete new thread so your post doesn’t get buried.  some people here are truly experts (and I’m sure you are not the first one who had this kinda thing happen to their Neverfull), and they may have some bright ideas to rectify the veccheta.


The bag was purchased online, I’ve spoken to client services a few times and they told me not to use anything on the Vachetta, someone replied and said it just looked like dirt and to try a baby wipe but I think I am going to have to make the 2 hour journey to see what they will do. How do I create a new thread? Sorry, I’m new here! Thankyou for your help


----------



## Kevinh73

Cara81 said:


> The bag was purchased online, I’ve spoken to client services a few times and they told me not to use anything on the Vachetta, someone replied and said it just looked like dirt and to try a baby wipe but I think I am going to have to make the 2 hour journey to see what they will do. How do I create a new thread? Sorry, I’m new here! Thankyou for your help


When you go to LV forum, on the upper right corner there is a magnifying glass and next to that should be a red box says “post new thread”.


----------



## LVMOMMY

Cara81 said:


> Hi all! I’m just looking for some advice, I invested in my first LV for my birthday in August 2017 and have noticed this wear (image attached), it looks as if the colour of the leather has actually come away rather than worn. I’ve spoken to LV client services and they’ve been less than helpful and my nearest store is 2 hours away. Does this wear look normal? The rest of the bag is just starting to tan nicely. I’m very disappointed. Thankyou in advance





Try gently rubbing with a white polymer eraser.


----------



## PrincessAsya

Cara81 said:


> Hi all! I’m just looking for some advice, I invested in my first LV for my birthday in August 2017 and have noticed this wear (image attached), it looks as if the colour of the leather has actually come away rather than worn. I’ve spoken to LV client services and they’ve been less than helpful and my nearest store is 2 hours away. Does this wear look normal? The rest of the bag is just starting to tan nicely. I’m very disappointed. Thankyou in advance



Looks like normal wear and tear to me.  Mine is similar and got to that stage pretty soon after I started wearing it.  It's not just dirt/color rubbing, I think it's also wear to the leather.  I have not done anything to mine and consider it normal for the type of leather and how fine a piece of it that trim is.  Some people consider the damier ebene NF trim creasing a defect and to me that, too, is normal wear and tear.  The leather is fine and any and all rubbing, holding, folding, etc. leaves traces.  Enjoy your bag -- it's your wearing it that shows.


----------



## bykaraanne

Cara81 said:


> Hi all! I’m just looking for some advice, I invested in my first LV for my birthday in August 2017 and have noticed this wear (image attached), it looks as if the colour of the leather has actually come away rather than worn. I’ve spoken to LV client services and they’ve been less than helpful and my nearest store is 2 hours away. Does this wear look normal? The rest of the bag is just starting to tan nicely. I’m very disappointed. Thankyou in advance



I have the same problem on the leather strap of my Neverfull DA. I never got the mark off and it just got worse.


----------



## AndreaM99

bykaraanne said:


> Which airports are the best to purchase LV? Took a trip to Europe late last year but didn’t buy any even though I went to the Paris stores (and regretting it). Will be traveling a bit this year and wanted to make the best of it. Also, airports outside of Europe?


London as far as I know.


----------



## lars888

Can anyone help me determine model of this LV bag?

Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

lars888 said:


> Can anyone help me determine model of this LV bag?
> 
> Thanks



This is the epi Turenne (not to be confused with the monogram Turenne that is currently available at LV).  I believe it came out in the mid to late 2000. I don’t own it but have seen it a few times on reseller sites.


----------



## Sparklett22

I received a call from Bag, Borrow, or Steal today because a couple of weeks ago I submitted some bags for quotes. They called to ask why I didn’t sell to them and what they can do to better the experience. The truth was I received better offers from fashionphile. Just thought it was a little strange.


----------



## fabuleux

Visiting Paris? 

The Asnières atelier and gallery are open to the public for free tours this month (until April 15th). To sign up, click on the link below: 
https://ticketing-la-galerie.louisvuitton.com/tour/la-galerie-louis-vuitton/calendar/1


----------



## Aoifs

bykaraanne said:


> Which airports are the best to purchase LV? Took a trip to Europe late last year but didn’t buy any even though I went to the Paris stores (and regretting it). Will be traveling a bit this year and wanted to make the best of it. Also, airports outside of Europe?


If travelling within the eurozone, I believe the lowest prices are in euros. And if travelling from the USA you can claim back the VAT so double bonus! The euro prices are on the French site.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Is it overdoing mono to wear mono boots and carry a mono bag?


----------



## bole_ss

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Is it overdoing mono to wear mono boots and carry a mono bag?



It’s just right


----------



## snibor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Is it overdoing mono to wear mono boots and carry a mono bag?



For me yes it’s overdoing.  But I still say wear it if you like it.


----------



## AndreaM99

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Is it overdoing mono to wear mono boots and carry a mono bag?


I usually wear shawl or stole with an empreinte bag, I do not find it overdoing, but (to me personally) Mono bags are more noticeable, I would not probably do 2 items in classic Mono at the same time.


----------



## fabuleux

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Is it overdoing mono to wear mono boots and carry a mono bag?


I think so. It s easy to go overboard with monogram items.


----------



## kkatrina

anj_09 said:


> Here’s a picture of mine and how I use it:
> 
> View attachment 4008317


Wow that all fits in there? I can't fit my car fob plus 2 house keys for some reason!! 

Thanks for your info too!!


----------



## kkatrina

Cocoabean said:


> You are welcome! I also got come cedar spheres that I keep inside the Speedy B. I got them from the Vermont Country Store, but you can probably get them or something similar anywhere. I do hope you get the smell out.
> 
> It's funny, I don't mind the odor on my French Company Speedy, it is quite nice. The other one was very cloying. Oh, I also had skunk in my Neverfull thanks to my dog wiping his face off inside of it. That takes about six weeks in the garage to air out!


Thank you so much!!! I'll let you know my progress but right now it's just sitting on my floor stinking up my room.


----------



## Aprilshack

I am interested in buying an LV book, either the Natural History of City bags or the spirit of travel one. I’d like to read about the history of the company & have plenty of pictures of bags over the years to drool over...so which is the best in your opinions?  If you have any other suggestions, they would be welcome too. Thanks.


----------



## Bumbles

Aoifs said:


> If travelling within the eurozone, I believe the lowest prices are in euros. And if travelling from the USA you can claim back the VAT so double bonus! The euro prices are on the French site.


Is claiming the VAT back for all tourists? I’m from Australia? Also where would you claim it? At the airport, or can you show you passport at the time of purchase and not pay tax? I’ve got a friend going to Europe soon, will Paris so might get her to get me a little something


----------



## Kevinh73

Bumbles said:


> Is claiming the VAT back for all tourists? I’m from Australia? Also where would you claim it? At the airport, or can you show you passport at the time of purchase and not pay tax? I’ve got a friend going to Europe soon, will Paris so might get her to get me a little something


VAT can be claimed back for all none EU residents.  All VAT is refunded at airport.  Typically if your friends buys at LV Paris, she/he will be given paperwork at the store when he/she shows his/her Passport.  With that Passport, he/she can take the paperwork to get it stamped when he/she departs from an EU airport to a none EU destination.  Make sure that LV item is in his/ her carry on to show stamping official if requested.  With the stamped paperwork, your friend can go to a place (like Global Blue) inside departing area to get a refund.  He/ she would want to get the refund through the credit card that he/she used to purchase the LV item.  

You can get the estimated refund from here: http://www.globalblue.com/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/

He/she can also purchase duty free shops inside departure zone in an airport.  In that case, there is no need for paperwork.  Just show passport and you get de-taxed prices.  There is an LV at Heathrow terminal 5.  I think there may be one at terminal 3 although terminal 5 is the bigger store and presumably has more stuff.  The de-tax price is 17% off UK online price.  I believe that may be the only place that has a proper LV store inside airport. I’m not aware of a LV store at airport in Paris.   

Even though Paris VAT is around 20%, after paperwork cost, you will only get around 12% back.  So to see where you can get the best deal, it’ll come down to currency exchange and amount of money you actually get back.  You can do the calculation from the link above to get a good idea about where is the best place for you to get your stuff.  

Also I believe you will get the most VAT back from countries that have the highest VAT rate.  For example Italy’s VAT is 22% and France’s VAT is 20%.  So in theory, you would get a little bit more VAT back when you shop in Italy since places like Global Blue take the same amount of cut for administrative work whether you buy in Italy or France.


----------



## Bumbles

Kevinh73 said:


> VAT can be claimed back for all none EU residents.  All VAT is refunded at airport.  Typically if your friends buys at LV Paris, she/he will be given paperwork at the store when he/she shows his/her Passport.  With that Passport, he/she can take the paperwork to get it stamped when he/she departs from an EU airport to a none EU destination.  Make sure that LV item is in his/ her carry on to show stamping official if requested.  With the stamped paperwork, your friend can go to a place (like Global Blue) inside departing area to get a refund.  He/ she would want to get the refund through the credit card that he/she used to purchase the LV item.
> 
> You can get the estimated refund from here: http://www.globalblue.com/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/
> 
> He/she can also purchase duty free shops inside departure zone in an airport.  In that case, there is no need for paperwork.  Just show passport and you get de-taxed prices.  There is an LV at Heathrow terminal 5.  I think there may be one at terminal 3 although terminal 5 is the bigger store and presumably has more stuff.  The de-tax price is 17% off UK online price.  I believe that may be the only place that has a proper LV store inside airport. I’m not aware of a LV store at airport in Paris.
> 
> Even though Paris VAT is around 20%, after paperwork cost, you will only get around 12% back.  So to see where you can get the best deal, it’ll come down to currency exchange and amount of money you actually get back.  You can do the calculation from the link above to get a good idea about where is the best place for you to get your stuff.
> 
> Also I believe you will get the most VAT back from countries that have the highest VAT rate.  For example Italy’s VAT is 22% and France’s VAT is 20%.  So in theory, you would get a little bit more VAT back when you shop in Italy since places like Global Blue take the same amount of cut for administrative work whether you buy in Italy or France.


Hi Kevinh, thanks so much for taking the time to explain all this to me. It is very useful and I really appreciate it. I will definitely check out the link as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## Twingles

Kevinh73 said:


> VAT can be claimed back for all none EU residents.  All VAT is refunded at airport.  Typically if your friends buys at LV Paris, she/he will be given paperwork at the store when he/she shows his/her Passport.  With that Passport, he/she can take the paperwork to get it stamped when he/she departs from an EU airport to a none EU destination.  Make sure that LV item is in his/ her carry on to show stamping official if requested.  With the stamped paperwork, your friend can go to a place (like Global Blue) inside departing area to get a refund.  He/ she would want to get the refund through the credit card that he/she used to purchase the LV item.
> 
> You can get the estimated refund from here: http://www.globalblue.com/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/
> 
> He/she can also purchase duty free shops inside departure zone in an airport.  In that case, there is no need for paperwork.  Just show passport and you get de-taxed prices.  There is an LV at Heathrow terminal 5.  I think there may be one at terminal 3 although terminal 5 is the bigger store and presumably has more stuff.  The de-tax price is 17% off UK online price.  I believe that may be the only place that has a proper LV store inside airport. I’m not aware of a LV store at airport in Paris.
> 
> Even though Paris VAT is around 20%, after paperwork cost, you will only get around 12% back.  So to see where you can get the best deal, it’ll come down to currency exchange and amount of money you actually get back.  You can do the calculation from the link above to get a good idea about where is the best place for you to get your stuff.
> 
> Also I believe you will get the most VAT back from countries that have the highest VAT rate.  For example Italy’s VAT is 22% and France’s VAT is 20%.  So in theory, you would get a little bit more VAT back when you shop in Italy since places like Global Blue take the same amount of cut for administrative work whether you buy in Italy or France.


Yes...thank you @Kevinh73 !  This was so helpful and informative.  I've printed it out to refer back to and will read through the link you provided.  Thanks, thanks again!!


----------



## PinkTulip

Does anyone know if you can order the World Tour collection at the Heathrow terminal stores? TIA!


----------



## anasanfran

This acrylic LV trunk on sale now on eBay is just too cool!!! Seller mentions it is a limited edition and a moet & chandon champagne mesh with LV. I love it and it would look perfect as a little table.


----------



## fyn72

In Australia We just got a price rise AGAIN.. All items this time, including the ones that just went up a few weeks ago


----------



## Aoifs

fyn72 said:


> In Australia We just got a price rise AGAIN.. All items this time, including the ones that just went up a few weeks ago


Europe too... €50 on PM empriente which is next on my wishlist. Not on everything though eg pochette accessoires which has remained at €400 after last months increase. Also on my list...


----------



## fabuleux

Aoifs said:


> Europe too... €50 on PM empriente which is next on my wishlist. Not on everything though eg pochette accessoires which has remained at €400 after last months increase. Also on my list...


Just realizing that the Pochette Accessoires was 150€ when we switched from Francs to Euros!!


----------



## Anita Rigsbee

How do I get my hands on a new Pochette Metis? I also am thinking of buying the cosmetic pouch or the toiletries 19 bag.


----------



## Kitty157

Anita Rigsbee said:


> How do I get my hands on a new Pochette Metis? I also am thinking of buying the cosmetic pouch or the toiletries 19 bag.



Canvas or leather? I think the leather is easier to obtain. If u have a reg SA get on a wait list- assuming they are still taking names, or u can try going in and hope ur lucky to find one (rare but it has happened).  Have ur SA order the Tp 19 or cosmetic pouch too if it’s sold out online. You have a better shot at the cosmetic pouch as the TP 19 is a hot item. Good luck.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

has LV changed their return policy for a full refund from 14 days to 30 days now? Does anyone know?


----------



## luv2bling

fyn72 said:


> In Australia We just got a price rise AGAIN.. All items this time, including the ones that just went up a few weeks ago





Aoifs said:


> Europe too... €50 on PM empriente which is next on my wishlist. Not on everything though eg pochette accessoires which has remained at €400 after last months increase. Also on my list...



 Oh my goodness!  This is not good at all!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

tua said:


> has LV changed their return policy for a full refund from 14 days to 30 days now? Does anyone know?


Yes I believe they did...I thought I was told that recently.....


----------



## myluvofbags

tua said:


> has LV changed their return policy for a full refund from 14 days to 30 days now? Does anyone know?


Just checked and it seems they changed the policy 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## harry09

Please help me decide,
Today, I bought the Pochette Felicie in Vernis in Magenta Colour (got this preloved) and it was hardly use a few times so like brand new, I have been collecting LV since a year, and I really need help to choose. I have many SLG's in Monogram and Damier Ebene Canvas. So when I saw this, I thought it was something different.
This will be my first actual bag from LV, so should I keep this or return it and get the Monogram Pochette Felicie or should I keep this? I have changed the strap to Monogram Strap for day time 
Please help me decide!


----------



## Firebird!

myluvofbags said:


> Just checked and it seems they changed the policy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Same in Germany:
Full refund within 4 weeks, but only in the store, you bought the item.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Which do you think will age/wear better over time — an empriente wallet or epi wallet?   Or does it depend on the color — like is black empriente better than red empriente?   Or a dark epi is better than a light epi?   The other factor I know is that over time, the empriente embossing will flatten and lose its shape.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Which do you think will age/wear better over time — an empriente wallet or epi wallet?   Or does it depend on the color — like is black empriente better than red empriente?   Or a dark epi is better than a light epi?   The other factor I know is that over time, the empriente embossing will flatten and lose its shape.  Thanks in advance.


*Empreinte

I would say that Épi is probably more durable.   Empreinte would be fine though. It’s not a delicate leather. Color would definitely be a factor on the way an item ages.


----------



## fabuleux

I just noticed that all the classic monogram Sirius suitcases have been completely discontinued.


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> *Empreinte
> 
> I would say that Épi is probably more durable.   Empreinte would be fine though. It’s not a delicate leather. Color would definitely be a factor on the way an item ages.



Thank you fabuleux


----------



## Aoifs

fabuleux said:


> Just realizing that the Pochette Accessoires was 150€ when we switched from Francs to Euros!!


Omg that's crazy! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Does anyone know if the Mini Ribera bag was ever made in monogram?  I have the bag in DE that I bought at end of 2005.  I just recently came across one picture of it in monogram that was sold on fashionphile.  Was this possibly a special order bag as I don't remember this bag being offered in monogram?  If it was offered in monogram, I might start looking for it pre-owned as I am still loving my Mini Ribera 12 years later and wouldn't mind adding a monogram version to my collection


----------



## fabuleux

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Does anyone know if the Mini Ribera bag was ever made in monogram?  I have the bag in DE that I bought at end of 2005.  I just recently came across one picture of it in monogram that was sold on fashionphile.  Was this possibly a special order bag as I don't remember this bag being offered in monogram?  If it was offered in monogram, I might start looking for it pre-owned as I am still loving my Mini Ribera 12 years later and wouldn't mind adding a monogram version to my collection


If I remember correctly, it wasn’t available in Monogram canvas unless you placed a special order. That was common at the time.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

fabuleux said:


> If I remember correctly, it wasn’t available in Monogram canvas unless you placed a special order. That was common at the time.


Thanks for the info!  I will keep my eyes open for it in monogram then.


----------



## bag345addict

Aoifs said:


> Europe too... €50 on PM empriente which is next on my wishlist. Not on everything though eg pochette accessoires which has remained at €400 after last months increase. Also on my list...


So glade I bought mine before that! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1LV

Does anyone know what happened to the epi Almas?  There are none online other than the denim.  Noticed this a couple of weeks ago.  I haven’t called client services because I’ve never gotten the same answer twice on other questions.


----------



## snibor

1LV said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the epi Almas?  There are none online other than the denim.  Noticed this a couple of weeks ago.  I haven’t called client services because I’ve never gotten the same answer twice on other questions.



Size?  The bb epi is there.  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## 1LV

snibor said:


> Size?  The bb epi is there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


PM.  I wanted to add another PM in epi, and altho’ I’m not opposed to pre-loved I really want a new one.


----------



## 1LV

I guess preloved it will be based on the reply I received minutes ago when I inquired about the epi Alma.  I’m really disappointed.  (And kicking myself.)


----------



## snibor

1LV said:


> PM.  I wanted to add another PM in epi, and altho’ I’m not opposed to pre-loved I really want a new one.


Ah. Wonder what’s up with that. I luv epi Alma.


----------



## greencurrytofu

Boo! I love the epi Alma PM, too.


----------



## fabuleux

My SA says the Épi Alma is getting a facelift. He thinks it will be relaunched with diagonal Épi.


----------



## Chellwebb

fyn72 said:


> In Australia We just got a price rise AGAIN.. All items this time, including the ones that just went up a few weeks ago


I heard from another member on a forum, Aus is having a third price rise of 3% on the 9th of May.


----------



## luv2bling

Chellwebb said:


> I heard from another member on a forum, Aus is having a third price rise of 3% on the 9th of May.


 - that's crazy!  3 price increases in 5  months!  It makes one wonder what the real reasons are for these increases.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

luv2bling said:


> - that's crazy!  3 price increases in 5  months!  It makes one wonder what the real reasons are for these increases.


This seriously sucks! Just in time for Mothers Day too!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> This seriously sucks! Just in time for Mothers Day too!


That's greed for ya' lol!! Just greedy jerks right before a holiday. I'm thinking about something from Gucci for Mother's Day anyway.


----------



## mdcx

Just wanted to share this amazing bag from the AU site. It's not my style at all but it is incredible, reminds a lot of seaweed in the ocean. Link:


----------



## CrazyLV

luv2bling said:


> - that's crazy!  3 price increases in 5  months!  It makes one wonder what the real reasons are for these increases.



Must be the US dollar weak in Australia which more attractive to tourists that able buy here which cheaper than their back home price (based on the convert currency between here and their back home)

I think they are trying to be same level price worldwide which result the local are not happy with the price increase!

Just guessing....


----------



## fabuleux

CrazyLV said:


> Must be the US dollar weak in Australia which more attractive to tourists that able buy here which cheaper than their back home price (based on the convert currency between here and their back home)
> 
> I think they are trying to be same level price worldwide which result the local are not happy with the price increase!
> 
> Just guessing....


LVMH trades in Euros. Their price adjustments are based on the Euro vs. local currency. As you accurately points out, the company tries to even out prices worldwide to avoid massively advantageous markets. We have seen the same strategy implemented by Kering brands, as well as Chanel. 
And yes... it sucks for consumers.


----------



## Aprilshack

Does anyone know when  LV the book 8 is out? Thought it may of been out by now?


----------



## fabuleux

There is a great article about the opening of the 15th and 16th Louis Vuitton factories in France in the French edition of Challenge magazine. Here are a couple of pictures used to illustrate the article:



Not a lot of new info, although the article did confirm the production of components for LVMH luxury brands in Romania and Portugal before these components are shipped to factories in France, Spain, Italy, California, and Germany. It also mentioned that, due to growing demand, Vuitton plans on reducing the time between orders and deliveries to one week, a challenge in the industry. The goal, of course, is to produce more of what customers want and make less of slow sellers. Two new factories in France and one in Spain opening this year should help with the company’s responsiveness.

The article also details the training of new employees at the factories (a full month of apprenticeship), as well as the company’s “montée en gamme” strategy—higher prices, more sophisticated items, emphasis on leather and exotics.


----------



## ScottyGal

I'm going to NYC for a girls trip with my mum next week. She doesn't have any high end bags however after years of lusting over mine, my dad and I have finally talked her in to getting her first LV! 

I've been to the SoHo and 5th Ave stores on a previous visit with my boyfriend, however I wanted to ask everyone which - in their opinion - is the best store for us to visit while in Manhattan? 

It's my mum's first so I want it to be super special for her! [emoji16][emoji162]


----------



## Aprilshack

I saw on instagram a few weeks ago someone who kept their LV's in drawstring dustbags with what looked like a screenprinted photo of  example, say a speedy bag on front of this dustbag, so you know what's inside without opening it up. I have googled & searched & hashtagged instagram but i can't find where these are from? Has anyone seen or have these? It's driving me mad! Thanks.


----------



## jljernigan925

Aprilshack said:


> I saw on instagram a few weeks ago someone who kept their LV's in drawstring dustbags with what looked like a screenprinted photo of  example, say a speedy bag on front of this dustbag, so you know what's inside without opening it up. I have googled & searched & hashtagged instagram but i can't find where these are from? Has anyone seen or have these? It's driving me mad! Thanks.



I saw this too and I thought those were super cool.  I wish I knew where these came from.


----------



## thefierceone

_Lee said:


> I'm going to NYC for a girls trip with my mum next week. She doesn't have any high end bags however after years of lusting over mine, my dad and I have finally talked her in to getting her first LV!
> 
> I've been to the SoHo and 5th Ave stores on a previous visit with my boyfriend, however I wanted to ask everyone which - in their opinion - is the best store for us to visit while in Manhattan?
> 
> It's my mum's first so I want it to be super special for her! [emoji16][emoji162]


I love the 5th Ave store especially for a first bag


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

thefierceone said:


> I love the 5th Ave store especially for a first bag


That’s where I got mine!


----------



## Aprilshack

jljernigan925 said:


> I saw this too and I thought those were super cool.  I wish I knew where these came from.



Argh! It's driving me nuts! I want to rearrange my bags but the space is opposite a window so i don't want my LV dust bags to fade so these seemed a nice alternative.


----------



## ScottyGal

thefierceone said:


> I love the 5th Ave store especially for a first bag





AlltheLVPlease said:


> That’s where I got mine!



Thanks both - I had thought that that would be the best store for her 'first time' . I'm so looking forward to going, one week today


----------



## BleuSaphir

fabuleux said:


> There is a great article about the opening of the 15th and 16th Louis Vuitton factories in France in the French edition of Challenge magazine. Here are a couple of pictures used to illustrate the article:
> View attachment 4069801
> View attachment 4069802
> 
> Not a lot of new info, although the article did confirm the production of components for LVMH luxury brands in Romania and Portugal before these components are shipped to factories in France, Spain, Italy, California, and Germany. It also mentioned that, due to growing demand, Vuitton plans on reducing the time between orders and deliveries to one week, a challenge in the industry. The goal, of course, is to produce more of what customers want and make less of slow sellers. Two new factories in France and one in Spain opening this year should help with the company’s responsiveness.
> 
> The article also details the training of new employees at the factories (a full month of apprenticeship), as well as the company’s “montée en gamme” strategy—higher prices, more sophisticated items, emphasis on leather and exotics.



This is fascinating!


----------



## Aprilshack

jljernigan925 said:


> I saw this too and I thought those were super cool.  I wish I knew where these came from.



Found them! https://dustyluxebags.com


----------



## absolutpink

_Lee said:


> I'm going to NYC for a girls trip with my mum next week. She doesn't have any high end bags however after years of lusting over mine, my dad and I have finally talked her in to getting her first LV!
> 
> I've been to the SoHo and 5th Ave stores on a previous visit with my boyfriend, however I wanted to ask everyone which - in their opinion - is the best store for us to visit while in Manhattan?
> 
> It's my mum's first so I want it to be super special for her! [emoji16][emoji162]



Definitely the 5th Ave store! The Soho one is nice but I found that they didn't really have much in store. The 5th Ave is such a great store for your first buy  Congrats to your mom!


----------



## ScottyGal

absolutpink said:


> Definitely the 5th Ave store! The Soho one is nice but I found that they didn't really have much in store. The 5th Ave is such a great store for your first buy  Congrats to your mom!



Great, thanks for getting back to me .

Do you know if you need to spend $X or be a VIP customer to get a wee glass of champagne while we are there?

I've been offered it in Edinburgh and Soho NYC however when I was last working in London I went to the New Bond Street store and wasn't offered. It doesn't bother me normally (as I am often driving anyway so it's my boyfriend who benefits! lol) but I just think it'd be a nice added touch for my mum.


----------



## MaryJoe84

Hi Ladies!
I'm not sure if this is the right thread to post (if not, feel free to remove it to the right one) I'm in search of the Alma BB in Epi Blueberry, as shown in the pic - if someone stumbles across it somewhere please let me know 
Thank you!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

_Lee said:


> Great, thanks for getting back to me .
> 
> Do you know if you need to spend $X or be a VIP customer to get a wee glass of champagne while we are there?
> 
> I've been offered it in Edinburgh and Soho NYC however when I was last working in London I went to the New Bond Street store and wasn't offered. It doesn't bother me normally (as I am often driving anyway so it's my boyfriend who benefits! lol) but I just think it'd be a nice added touch for my mum.



I would speak up that your thirsty...that way they would offer drinks of choice. [emoji1]


----------



## absolutpink

I feel so impatient!

My SA said that the stock they are receiving tomorrow might have the bag I want (NF MM DA RB), and if it does, it’s mine. But if it doesn’t then I have to order it, which is fine but once I finally decide that I want something, I want it now!

Help distract me!


----------



## Bjstew

Any one seen a pochette accessories in mono show up online lately?  I don’t know why it has taken me this long to decide I want one. Hoping I’m not too late!  Also, a round coin purse?


----------



## ScottyGal

BleuSaphir said:


> I would speak up that your thirsty...that way they would offer drinks of choice. [emoji1]


Good plan currently in the airport looking at the LV USA website trying to decide what my mum wants!


----------



## absolutpink

_Lee said:


> Good plan currently in the airport looking at the LV USA website trying to decide what my mum wants!



What is she leaning towards?


----------



## ScottyGal

absolutpink said:


> What is she leaning towards?


Speedy I think.. she loves mine (DE 30).


----------



## absolutpink

_Lee said:


> Speedy I think.. she loves mine (DE 30).



Great choice! I have that exact same one and I love it


----------



## absolutpink

Ok, now I'm annoying myself!

My SA told me on Monday that she is getting stock yesterday and today, and the bag I want might in there. If it's not then she will order one for me which takes 3-10 days business days. It's now 4pm and I haven't heard from her if it's there. I sent her a text at around 2pm today for an update but I haven't heard back from her. I know I'm being impatient and annoying but I want that bag! I would like to have it for the weekend of June 8th. It's not a huge deal if I don't, but that was my goal, I was going to order it online on Sunday, which would have given me plenty of time to get it by then, but the SA told me that it's better to get it in store.


----------



## Luvnlife

_Lee said:


> Good plan currently in the airport looking at the LV USA website trying to decide what my mum wants!



Let us know what she ends up getting. Have a great time!


----------



## rmscj

_Lee said:


> Great, thanks for getting back to me .
> 
> Do you know if you need to spend $X or be a VIP customer to get a wee glass of champagne while we are there?
> 
> I've been offered it in Edinburgh and Soho NYC however when I was last working in London I went to the New Bond Street store and wasn't offered. It doesn't bother me normally (as I am often driving anyway so it's my boyfriend who benefits! lol) but I just think it'd be a nice added touch for my mum.



The very first time I went to LV I was not offered anything to drink. To be honest it seemed like they were in a rush and the store was super busy. A couple of visits later one SA asked me if I had shopped there before and when I said yes and they brought me up in the system myself and my partner were offered champagne. I don't know if this was the reason why or we were just lucky with the SA. I'd also asked to look at a couple of bags. On that occasion I was buying the Favorite PM so not one of their more expensive bags but the champagne was delicious. Good luck with your visit.


----------



## ScottyGal

Today was the day! My mum got her first LV. She went for the Speedy B 25, and I got a keyholder. We got both hotstamped and had great service from the man in client services. 

He stamped our items and when he spotted my Amarante Alma BB he was super excited and said he rarely sees anyone with that colour anymore.

Great visit overall!


----------



## Luvnlife

_Lee said:


> Today was the day! My mum got her first LV. She went for the Speedy B 25, and I got a keyholder. We got both hotstamped and had great service from the man in client services.
> 
> He stamped our items and when he spotted my Amarante Alma BB he was super excited and said he rarely sees anyone with that colour anymore.
> 
> Great visit overall!



How wonderful. Did she get the monogram or damier?  Was it hard finding the speedy b there?  They seem hard to find these days. She will love it. Great bag!  Any pics?


----------



## absolutpink

_Lee said:


> Today was the day! My mum got her first LV. She went for the Speedy B 25, and I got a keyholder. We got both hotstamped and had great service from the man in client services.
> 
> He stamped our items and when he spotted my Amarante Alma BB he was super excited and said he rarely sees anyone with that colour anymore.
> 
> Great visit overall!



So exciting! Congrats to your mum


----------



## Bjstew

Any one know how to get smells out of bags? My mom gave me her Pochette Accesories because she decided she didn’t like it and wasn’t really using it. But it has the smell of big red gum because she was using it as a catch all in her large bags at the end. It’s not like the smell is bad, I just like my things to not have a smell at all or still smell like new. Ha. And I don’t want the smell to come off onto my LV SLG that I put in it. Will that happen?  Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## viewwing

Gulp...I think I just got the Pochette Metis online! Hmm... I wonder if the order will really go thru. No confidence with the online store anymore.


----------



## fabuleux

There is a fantastic article about Marc Jacobs in the New York Times this weekend. It’s titled _How Marc Jacobs Fell Out of Fashion_. Great read!


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> There is a fantastic article about Marc Jacobs in the New York Times this weekend. It’s titled _How Marc Jacobs Fell Out of Fashion_. Great read!



Thanks will check it out. I have noticed a ton of Marc Jacobs bags at discount stores like off fifth, etc.


----------



## PurseAddict728

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I found this interesting article about a shaman employed by LV. How clever and spooky if this is true!
https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/fashion/louis-vuitton-shaman-16634


----------



## absolutpink

I'm struggling a little this morning and this is the only thing that's keeping me going!


----------



## Kitty157

absolutpink said:


> I'm struggling a little this morning and this is the only thing that's keeping me going!



Awww. I do hope ur day gets better.


----------



## absolutpink

Kitty157 said:


> Awww. I do hope ur day gets better.



Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

absolutpink said:


> I'm struggling a little this morning and this is the only thing that's keeping me going!


Oooh! What are you getting?


----------



## absolutpink

viewwing said:


> Oooh! What are you getting?



Neverfull MM in DA w/RB interior


----------



## PurseAddict728

absolutpink said:


> Neverfull MM in DA w/RB interior


You will have to post pictures when you receive it and let us know if you got your LV Box also!


----------



## absolutpink

PurseAddict728 said:


> You will have to post pictures when you receive it and let us know if you got your LV Box also!



I will for sure!


----------



## goldendoodle

Bjstew said:


> Any one know how to get smells out of bags? My mom gave me her Pochette Accesories because she decided she didn’t like it and wasn’t really using it. But it has the smell of big red gum because she was using it as a catch all in her large bags at the end. It’s not like the smell is bad, I just like my things to not have a smell at all or still smell like new. Ha. And I don’t want the smell to come off onto my LV SLG that I put in it. Will that happen?  Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks



Try Vamoose spray (Amazon)  I hear it gets cigarette smell out, so must work for lesser odors like this.  I haven't actually tried it myself...


----------



## LvoemyLV

Backstory - I have been searching FOREVER for an Amazone in the gorgeous monogram slate combination that came out 2-3 years ago for a limited release.  I’ve had no luck, so I gave in and purchased a preloved amazone from 2010, but looks amazing.  I usually don’t do preloved and was hoping a new version would come out in the Amazone, but I wasn’t a fan of the zebra and got tired of waiting.  I’m still on the hunt for it in slate, but had to give in while I could find the vachetta version in great shape!

Does anyone know if the sticky pockets are from the older version or may I still have this happen even though it isn’t “vintage”? I’ve tried searching the threads in this topic already, but they all are much older bags.  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mdcx

Bjstew said:


> Any one know how to get smells out of bags? My mom gave me her Pochette Accesories because she decided she didn’t like it and wasn’t really using it. But it has the smell of big red gum because she was using it as a catch all in her large bags at the end. It’s not like the smell is bad, I just like my things to not have a smell at all or still smell like new. Ha. And I don’t want the smell to come off onto my LV SLG that I put in it. Will that happen?  Any advise would be appreciated. Thanks


Oh man, I love the smell of Big Red! How funny, I just got a vintage Pochette also that is a bit stinky and found a post on this site that mentioned using odour absorbing crystals like Damp Rid to absorb odours so will try that. Also baking soda. Thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/getting-the-smell-out-of-a-vintage-bag.701228/


----------



## Bjstew

mdcx said:


> Oh man, I love the smell of Big Red! How funny, I just got a vintage Pochette also that is a bit stinky and found a post on this site that mentioned using odour absorbing crystals like Damp Rid to absorb odours so will try that. Also baking soda. Thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/getting-the-smell-out-of-a-vintage-bag.701228/


Thanks for the tips!  I’ll give some a try.  I don’t mind the smell of big red really, but I just don’t really want the bag to smell like anything. Haha  and it’s just got a strong presence (might be a mix of another sent in there too). I tried to use it once and it bugged me so bad it’s back to being empty and sitting on my dinning room table to continue to air out. I’ve had LV bags for a few years and they still smell like new.


----------



## BoomBoom

I need a little tech shopping help.  As tech savvy as I am, one thing I have never gotten into was PayPal or EBay.  And I'm not much of a FaceBook fan either.  But I've recently joined an LV group on Facebook and you can only purchase through PayPal.  I have a PayPal account (only used once in 2009, but I've updated all the info) .... So here's my question:  When they say "to buy something you have to be invoiced through PayPal" does that mean I pm my PayPal info to the seller?  Would they contact me through Facebook with a PayPal invoice?  Do I go to the PayPal site and put the seller's info in the "send money" section?  Do any of you ever buy LV items this way?  Any help would be appreciated.  I've never bought a Pre-Loved item, but I've seen a few things I'm interested in.


----------



## Shoppinmel

PurseAddict728 said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I found this interesting article about a shaman employed by LV. How clever and spooky if this is true!
> https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/fashion/louis-vuitton-shaman-16634



This is so interesting. I should go into this business here in So Cal. I can predict many many sunny days and very few rainy ones ahead!


----------



## Shoppinmel

BoomBoom said:


> I need a little tech shopping help.  As tech savvy as I am, one thing I have never gotten into was PayPal or EBay.  And I'm not much of a FaceBook fan either.  But I've recently joined an LV group on Facebook and you can only purchase through PayPal.  I have a PayPal account (only used once in 2009, but I've updated all the info) .... So here's my question:  When they say "to buy something you have to be invoiced through PayPal" does that mean I pm my PayPal info to the seller?  Would they contact me through Facebook with a PayPal invoice?  Do I go to the PayPal site and put the seller's info in the "send money" section?  Do any of you ever buy LV items this way?  Any help would be appreciated.  I've never bought a Pre-Loved item, but I've seen a few things I'm interested in.



If I remember correctly, you would give the seller your email address you use in PayPal and they'll send you an invoice. You'll then pay it through PayPal. Just make sure the invoice includes a description of what you're buying.


----------



## BoomBoom

Shoppinmel said:


> If I remember correctly, you would give the seller your email address you use in PayPal and they'll send you an invoice. You'll then pay it through PayPal. Just make sure the invoice includes a description of what you're buying.



Thank you. That makes sense. And thanks for the quick response. I’m ready to shop. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Shoppinmel said:


> This is so interesting. I should go into this business here in So Cal. I can predict many many sunny days and very few rainy ones ahead!


 Good one!


----------



## ScottyGal

Ugh normally I don't pay attention to silly comments from people, however I am super jet lagged and today is my first day back at work. Someone has already made a comment "I met a buyer for Louis Vuitton in Indonesia and he told me that the $40 knock off is made in the same factory as LV"... I hope my face portrayed a "that's nonsense AND I didn't ask your opinion" look


----------



## Aprilshack

_Lee said:


> Ugh normally I don't pay attention to silly comments from people, however I am super jet lagged and today is my first day back at work. Someone has already made a comment "I met a buyer for Louis Vuitton in Indonesia and he told me that the $40 knock off is made in the same factory as LV"... I hope my face portrayed a "that's nonsense AND I didn't ask your opinion" look



Of course LV don't keep an eye on employees, where and how much is made, goes out of the factory etc...


----------



## ScottyGal

Aprilshack said:


> Of course LV don't keep an eye on employees, where and how much is made, goes out of the factory etc...


I'm more-so annoyed at the cheeky and rude nature at which they felt the need to comment. 

I don't comment on others spending so don't appreciate it when folk I barely know comment on mine.


----------



## Nana61256

*This is a vent.  I have sold LV on eBay before but I am now preferring a Facebook group I belong to because those people know their prices and are not rude.  I just listed a LV Speedy B 25 on eBay (not sure why I didn't first list on the FB group - perhaps eBay is a tad easier).  My bag is like new and I listed it for $300 less than current retail ($1,430) plus sales tax.  I was not totally firm on the price but it was a reasonable fmv starting point.  Anyway, this person messaged me saying "A new 2018 Speedy is only $950 and you are asking $300 more for a used bag so will you take $650?"  I responded politely educating HER on the new prices and thanked her for her interest.  But, why not educate yourself first before you get sarcastic, negative and insulting?  Ugh.  So, I ended the eBay listing and listed on the FB group. *


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Nana61256 said:


> *This is a vent.  I have sold LV on eBay before but I am now preferring a Facebook group I belong to because those people know their prices and are not rude.  I just listed a LV Speedy B 25 on eBay (not sure why I didn't first list on the FB group - perhaps eBay is a tad easier).  My bag is like new and I listed it for $300 less than current retail ($1,430) plus sales tax.  I was not totally firm on the price but it was a reasonable fmv starting point.  Anyway, this person messaged me saying "A new 2018 Speedy is only $950 and you are asking $300 more for a used bag so will you take $650?"  I responded politely educating HER on the new prices and thanked her for her interest.  But, why not educate yourself first before you get sarcastic, negative and insulting?  Ugh.  So, I ended the eBay listing and listed on the FB group. *


I completely understand ur pain. I’ve been selling a lot of LV pieces on EBay also and it can be so frustrating. It amazes me how creative ppl can get. When I get lowball offers like that I just ignore it. I even had psycho buyers that wouldn’t get the hint and kept messaging me - for days lol. It’s even more crazy when they create a new account and message you all over again lol. No I’m not selling you my barely used LV for such an insulting price and no I’m not accepting any installments either. It deff has learned me to think twice now before buying any new LV in the future.


----------



## Nana61256

tua said:


> I completely understand ur pain. I’ve been selling a lot of LV pieces on EBay also and it can be so frustrating. It amazes me how creative ppl can get. When I get lowball offers like that I just ignore it. I even had psycho buyers that wouldn’t get the hint and kept messaging me - for days lol. It’s even more crazy when they create a new account and message you all over again lol. No I’m not selling you my barely used LV for such an insulting price and no I’m not accepting any installments either. It deff has learned me to think twice now before buying any new LV in the future.


Yeah, my new motto is:  "Buy less, sell less!"


----------



## Yuki85

Hello Bag lovers, I need your help! 

I got a call from LV as my Palm Spring Mini has arrived. I have been waiting for this bag since 3 months, but when I got that call I was kind of excited but NOT THAT excited. Now I have 4 days to think whether I should take it or not. 

When I ordered that bag I was so excited and I was waiting and waiting, but now since it arrived I am not that excited anymore. There was a time when I was so thrilled on getting that bag but now.... not anymore. is that not weird. 

Currently in my small bag collection list: Favourite MM, 2x Pochette Metis, 1x YSL, 1x WOC from Fendi. 

Should I take it or not?? Was the waiting time to long or does it mean that actually I DO NOT NEED THAT Bag but I am afraid if I let it I would regret of not getting it, but if I get it I am afraid that I would not use it that much!!! HELPPPPPP  PLEASE


----------



## leechiyong

Yuki85 said:


> Hello Bag lovers, I need your help!
> 
> I got a call from LV as my Palm Spring Mini has arrived. I have been waiting for this bag since 3 months, but when I got that call I was kind of excited but NOT THAT excited. Now I have 4 days to think whether I should take it or not.
> 
> When I ordered that bag I was so excited and I was waiting and waiting, but now since it arrived I am not that excited anymore. There was a time when I was so thrilled on getting that bag but now.... not anymore. is that not weird.
> 
> Currently in my small bag collection list: Favourite MM, 2x Pochette Metis, 1x YSL, 1x WOC from Fendi.
> 
> Should I take it or not?? Was the waiting time to long or does it mean that actually I DO NOT NEED THAT Bag but I am afraid if I let it I would regret of not getting it, but if I get it I am afraid that I would not use it that much!!! HELPPPPPP  PLEASE


I’d pass.  To me, I’d rather have to get on the waiting list again than spending on a bag I don’t love.  I’ve found that there will always be another bag released that piques my interest and I’d rather hold off until it’s one I love than miss out because I bought one I merely liked.


----------



## Glamourangel

I'd rather spend my money on a bag I'm sure that I love than a bag I have doubts about. I've tried it too many times, not only with bags, but in general. It's a waste of money.


----------



## anasanfran

I can't believe the Italian site "teatroeuropa.it" which sells replica Louis Vuitton bags STOLE MY PHOTO!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can tell it's an old photo by our hooptie boat in the background, maybe 5 years ago, that I posted here on tPF. Grrrrr...I'm going to send them hate e-mail right now!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

anasanfran said:


> I can't believe the Italian site "teatroeuropa.it" which sells replica Louis Vuitton bags STOLE MY PHOTO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell it's an old photo by our hooptie boat in the background, maybe 5 years ago, that I posted here on tPF. Grrrrr...I'm going to send them hate e-mail right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099778


I feel your pain.  Someone stole a screenshot from my video too.


----------



## PurseAddict728

anasanfran said:


> I can't believe the Italian site "teatroeuropa.it" which sells replica Louis Vuitton bags STOLE MY PHOTO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell it's an old photo by our hooptie boat in the background, maybe 5 years ago, that I posted here on tPF. Grrrrr...I'm going to send them hate e-mail right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099778


Where are you seeing replica bags available? When I go to this website it just looks like some kind of auditorium with tour event dates. I didn’t see anything about handbags.


----------



## Aprilshack

anasanfran said:


> I can't believe the Italian site "teatroeuropa.it" which sells replica Louis Vuitton bags STOLE MY PHOTO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell it's an old photo by our hooptie boat in the background, maybe 5 years ago, that I posted here on tPF. Grrrrr...I'm going to send them hate e-mail right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099778



Email LV with your info and hopefully they will shut the site down.


----------



## mdcx

Yuki85 said:


> Hello Bag lovers, I need your help!
> 
> I got a call from LV as my Palm Spring Mini has arrived. I have been waiting for this bag since 3 months, but when I got that call I was kind of excited but NOT THAT excited. Now I have 4 days to think whether I should take it or not.
> 
> When I ordered that bag I was so excited and I was waiting and waiting, but now since it arrived I am not that excited anymore. There was a time when I was so thrilled on getting that bag but now.... not anymore. is that not weird.
> 
> Currently in my small bag collection list: Favourite MM, 2x Pochette Metis, 1x YSL, 1x WOC from Fendi.
> 
> Should I take it or not?? Was the waiting time to long or does it mean that actually I DO NOT NEED THAT Bag but I am afraid if I let it I would regret of not getting it, but if I get it I am afraid that I would not use it that much!!! HELPPPPPP  PLEASE


Sometimes the excitement of waiting for something can be enough on it's own. When you get the item, then the wait is over and it can be...deflating. 

Can you see yourself using the bag in 5 or 10 years from now? You could probably resell it on Yoogi's Closet pretty easily if you ended up not liking it. Personally, I wouldn't get it unless I was 100%.


----------



## Nana61256

The USPS is worthless.  I need to remember to never use them again when shipping an expensive handbag.  Just experienced major stress in the delivery of an LV bag.  Paid extra for insurance and signature confirmation.  Tracking moved right along to "Out for Delivery."   Then nothing.  My buyer messaged the mailman came and left but no bag.    She then later messaged that the mailman came back as he forgot to deliver the package.  How do you forget to deliver a package???  But, if I had an unscrupulous buyer who said she did not receive the bag, I have absolutely no proof from the USPS that she did.  Nada.  Zip.  Zilch.  This morning the tracking now says "Delivery Delayed."  What a laugher.  I never got "Delivered" and proof of delivery.  This is the third time the USPS has failed to update the crucial "Delivered" into the tracking.  Calling the USPS is a 40 minute hold and produces no results.  So a waste of time.  Going forward FED EX or UPS for me.  Thank you for allowing me to vent.


----------



## sayakayumi

anasanfran said:


> I can't believe the Italian site "teatroeuropa.it" which sells replica Louis Vuitton bags STOLE MY PHOTO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell it's an old photo by our hooptie boat in the background, maybe 5 years ago, that I posted here on tPF. Grrrrr...I'm going to send them hate e-mail right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099778


I get a theater’s page too, maybe that was an ad with your picture? did you try clicking on it? and how did you find the page? and how did you find your own pic on some random site?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

anasanfran said:


> I can't believe the Italian site "teatroeuropa.it" which sells replica Louis Vuitton bags STOLE MY PHOTO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell it's an old photo by our hooptie boat in the background, maybe 5 years ago, that I posted here on tPF. Grrrrr...I'm going to send them hate e-mail right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099778



Ummmm ....Italian site selling fake bags? This is unlikely. Are you sure it wasn’t a pop up?


----------



## DreamingBeauty

found it by googling, very weird forum, never really understood what the point of these was:

http://www.teatroeuropa.it/tab/cms/thread2017470/


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

What will LV do if UPS strikes? Will they switch to Fedex?


----------



## Shanneo

Hi can anyone tell me what’s the interior color of the lv Cluny monogram mm if I opt for Bleu glacial strap ? Can’t seem to find a pic of the interior online . 

Wondering if this strap color looks good ? Or should I go for the safer color beige ?
Thanks in advance for your inputs


----------



## mdcx

Shanneo said:


> Hi can anyone tell me what’s the interior color of the lv Cluny monogram mm if I opt for Bleu glacial strap ? Can’t seem to find a pic of the interior online .
> 
> Wondering if this strap color looks good ? Or should I go for the safer color beige ?
> Thanks in advance for your inputs


You can see the interior with that strap in this unboxing video:


----------



## Shanneo

mdcx said:


> You can see the interior with that strap in this unboxing video:
> 
> Thanks so much !
> 
> View attachment 4102340


----------



## bonelda

Hi - anyone ever change the globe on the trunk snow globe? If so - how did you do it or where did you send it. thanks.


----------



## AndreaM99

Wow! THIS is special! (Including the price, of course ha-ha!) https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-stokowski-secretary-desk-trunk-265480


----------



## AAxxx

Any thoughts on the Mahina L bag? Does it look outdated? Is it heavy? TIA


----------



## Iamminda

When did LV start selling mini cakes?  Lol.  Saw this cute cake in a “damier ebene” box in Tokyo and just had to share.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> When did LV start selling mini cakes?  Lol.  Saw this cute cake in a “damier ebene” box in Tokyo and just had to share.


At first I thought you were serious!!!!


----------



## SUE needham

hi i know may be silly question but my mum has what she thought vintage Louis Vuitton bag but i found name Yik Fung under one of the fasteners on fron of bag I automatically thought fake any help appreciated.
Thanks sue


----------



## fabuleux

SUE needham said:


> hi i know may be silly question but my mum has what she thought vintage Louis Vuitton bag but i found name Yik Fung under one of the fasteners on fron of bag I automatically thought fake any help appreciated.
> Thanks sue


If you have a question about authentication, please refer to the _Authenticate this LV_ thread located in the LV Shopping subforum. Make sure to read the first post carefully for guidelines.


----------



## travelbliss

Quick Question .... Can LV items bought at Saks be returned to the LV stores.  Haven't done this in awhile.....  thanks in advance.


----------



## fabuleux

travelbliss said:


> Quick Question .... Can LV items bought at Saks be returned to the LV stores.  Haven't done this in awhile.....  thanks in advance.


I have exchanged something bought at LV Nordstrom at a regular boutique. So I m guessing... yes.


----------



## c.c.c.c.

is Turenne pm heavier or lighter than speedy b 25?


----------



## Iamminda

Need some quick help/opinion please.  Is it better to get a size 17 or 19 in the confidential bracelet?  Should it be worn tight or loose?  Or is it purely a personal preference?   Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrincessAsya

Iamminda said:


> Need some quick help/opinion please.  Is it better to get a size 17 or 19 in the confidential bracelet?  Should it be worn tight or loose?  Or is it purely a personal preference?   Thanks in advance.


It really depends on your personal preference, I think.  There's a major difference between 17 and 19 and if your wrist is small, 19 may be too loose of a fit.  It might bother you how low it falls over your palm as you walk and the fact that it will bulge/tilt a lot as you type on a computer keyboard, for example.  Also, the looser the fit, the more difficult to keep it the way you want (if you prefer a certain size up). 

Disclaimer: I don't have the particular bracelet, it's my experience with Pandora where sizes differ by 1 cm only and it makes major difference in the fit.


----------



## Iamminda

PrincessAsya said:


> It really depends on your personal preference, I think.  There's a major difference between 17 and 19 and if your wrist is small, 19 may be too loose of a fit.  It might bother you how low it falls over your palm as you walk and the fact that it will bulge/tilt a lot as you type on a computer keyboard, for example.  Also, the looser the fit, the more difficult to keep it the way you want (if you prefer a certain size up).
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't have the particular bracelet, it's my experience with Pandora where sizes differ by 1 cm only and it makes major difference in the fit.


Thanks so much.  You have given me some very helpful info since I know nothing about any jewelry (lol) but have fallen for the pink/mono bracelet.   Appreciate your reply


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm sure this is posted elsewhere on the PurseForum site, but I'm too much in shock to look for it.
All I'll say is REALLY?
The LV Digital Exclusive Suzy Pump - $1070


----------



## dooneybaby

Oh, and there's also a pink pair. Maybe I should buy a pair of each, and wear one green shoe and one pink to the next sorority gathering.


----------



## PrincessAsya

dooneybaby said:


> I'm sure this is posted elsewhere on the PurseForum site, but I'm too much in shock to look for it.
> All I'll say is REALLY?
> The LV Digital Exclusive Suzy Pump - $1070


A perfect match for the baby-bum Wave bag!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Need some quick help/opinion please.  Is it better to get a size 17 or 19 in the confidential bracelet?  Should it be worn tight or loose?  Or is it purely a personal preference?   Thanks in advance.


IM, here’s a pic of my Confidential and V bracelets. They are size 19.  I like to wear them a little bit loose but do not fall down very far past my wrist.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> IM, here’s a pic of my Confidential and V bracelets. They are size 19.  I like to wear them a little bit loose but do not fall down very far past my wrist.
> View attachment 4138534



Thanks for the pic ML — these are so pretty.  I appreciate your help.   Gosh, I really can’t decide (and probably shouldn’t rush in making this decision on my last day of vaca, lol).  Thx


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the pic ML — these are so pretty.  I appreciate your help.   Gosh, I really can’t decide (and probably shouldn’t rush in making this decision on my last day of vaca, lol).  Thx


I love my bracelets!  They are a great travel souvenir.  My Confidential bracelet is from San Francisco and the V bracelet is from San Diego.  I wouldn’t rush to purchase either. Right now you’re doing research!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Is there a chain that anyone would reccomend to put on my Insolite Wallet? Did it originally come with one? And what are the little metal circles at the end of the drawstrings on the sides on neverfulls for? I’ve always wondered


----------



## AAxxx

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Is there a chain that anyone would reccomend to put on my Insolite Wallet? Did it originally come with one? And what are the little metal circles at the end of the drawstrings on the sides on neverfulls for? I’ve always wondered



I think this is what they use for the insolite. Not sure if it originally came with a chain. Good question about the neverfull rings


----------



## AAxxx

Help me choose my birthday bag. I already have a mono and empreinte PM. Should I add the reverse as I know I love the style or go for the Clapton?


----------



## Rani

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 4142042
> 
> 
> Help me choose my birthday bag. I already have a mono and empreinte PM. Should I add the reverse as I know I love the style or go for the Clapton?


Go for something different, go for the Clapton.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 4142036
> 
> 
> I think this is what they use for the insolite. Not sure if it originally came with a chain. Good question about the neverfull rings


Thank you!!! I wonder if they sell these still?


----------



## PurseAddict728

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Thank you!!! I wonder if they sell these still?



It's been discontinued for quite some time now. You can find it second hand on sites like Fashionphile (the previous poster AAxxx displayed above), or eBay, may Yoogi's Closet also.


----------



## miss_chiff

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Is there a chain that anyone would reccomend to put on my Insolite Wallet? Did it originally come with one? And what are the little metal circles at the end of the drawstrings on the sides on neverfulls for? I’ve always wondered


I have the insolite organizer. Neither the insolite or the insolite organizer came with any extra wristlet. I do have the chain that the  other posted attached, along with the vachetta leather ‘dragonne’. Not sure if either/both are discontinued.


----------



## mdcx

Lindsaygill7 said:


> And what are the little metal circles at the end of the drawstrings on the sides on neverfulls for? I’ve always wondered



You can lift the side strings up and bring them into the centre of the bag and clip the circle on them onto the lobster clip in the middle, which you can see below.
Makes a four way clasp to keep the bag shut more securely.


----------



## PamK

mdcx said:


> You can lift the side strings up and bring them into the centre of the bag and clip the circle on them onto the lobster clip in the middle, which you can see below.
> Makes a four way clasp to keep the bag shut more securely.
> View attachment 4146665



Thank you for that! Just tried it, and it makes the GM a nice little cube. Would be great for air travel if you had to put your NF under a seat!


----------



## fyn72

AAxxx said:


> Any thoughts on the Mahina L bag? Does it look outdated? Is it heavy? TIA



I still love the marina L[emoji173]️ I first had the XL but it looked took big on my frame like a big sack! Then I got an L in Noir and Gris. Love the size and they are lightweight. Sold them last year to downsize as I mainly carry small bags but do miss them sometimes. My heart still flutters if I see one in the wild [emoji178]


----------



## AAxxx

fyn72 said:


> I still love the marina L[emoji173]️ I first had the XL but it looked took big on my frame like a big sack! Then I got an L in Noir and Gris. Love the size and they are lightweight. Sold them last year to downsize as I mainly carry small bags but do miss them sometimes. My heart still flutters if I see one in the wild [emoji178]



Thanks Fyn! I got it and it’s in excellent condition just used once! I also carry mainly small crossbody bags but want a shoulder bag for the just in case situation. The price is good too.


----------



## fyn72

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 4147559
> 
> 
> Thanks Fyn! I got it and it’s in excellent condition just used once! I also carry mainly small crossbody bags but want a shoulder bag for the just in case situation. The price is good too.



Ahh it’s beautiful [emoji7] congrats!


----------



## Kylie M

Anyone know where I can get a small bag organizer; for my Croisette DE "red interior"?


----------



## cheidel

Kylie M said:


> Anyone know where I can get a small bag organizer; for my Croisette DE "red interior"?


I have several nice bag organizers in various sizes from pursebling.com, and a few felt organizers from The Original Club (I think that’s the name) on Etsy.


----------



## Sandra.AT

My SA told me that there is a special customizing service where you can get an individual bag ..for example you can say yo want the speedy b25 or b30 mono with black oder rose leather handles and details..you can choose new leather or past leather Types on the leather bags and the interior as well and you can get also bags which are no longer in their store...of course you need to pay about 30% more or evem more depending on what you want..I haven't talked to her in detail what exactly you can take and to which end you can customize it but if you are interested ask your SAs ..it's something new and maybe nlt everybody is aware of it


----------



## mdcx

Browsing through the website and omg, this is gorgeous!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

My SA in Rome is amazing! While I was buying my last bag (Lymington DA) I had the temerity to ask for a little dust bag with strings to store the strap that comes with the bag.
Here is the result..... 5 big dust bags, a small one with strings and two perfume samples[emoji12]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Do you think it is "necessary" to buy designer shoes like LV, Chanel, Valentino etc. when you wear a LV/Chanel bag? My SA is already trying to convince me to buy also LV shoes not only handbags but my love is set on handbags haha.. I still love shoes but I don´t buy designer shoes.. I buy shoes from normal brands or without a brand on it.... I mostly wear flat shoes and that´s why I think why should I buy designer heels.. On the other hand I could of course buy flats but when I´m using flats so often they could really quickly become wear and tear..Am I the only one who thinks like that?
Do you think it is a "MUST"?
I just can´t convince myself to buy any high priced designer shoes as they are touching the floor and I´m super clumsy with shoes.. haha the other thing is of course that I don´t know if I really want to keep some of the shoes when they look not so nice anymore.... I´m changing my shoes every 2-3 years depending on the overall status of the shoes.. I also heared that some popular designer shoes are not really that comfortable or can get quickly wear and tear and I would never buy designer shoes just because they look beautiful but they hurt after 2 -5 hours... I need shoes which I can wear to almost every occasions.. for shopping to work and in the evening and they shouldn´t hurt at all because my shoes also doesn´t hurt.

Do most of the LV bag caring people wear designer shoes? Would you consider designer shoes in terms of quality like normal leather shoes or are they im some way special?
What are your opinions on this topic? How long do designer shoes, which are often used, hold up?


----------



## leechiyong

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you think it is "necessary" to buy designer shoes like LV, Chanel, Valentino etc. when you wear a LV/Chanel bag? My SA is already trying to convince me to buy also LV shoes not only handbags but my love is set on handbags haha.. I still love shoes but I don´t buy designer shoes.. I buy shoes from normal brands or without a brand on it.... I mostly wear flat shoes and that´s why I think why should I buy designer heels.. On the other hand I could of course buy flats but when I´m using flats so often they could really quickly become wear and tear..Am I the only one who thinks like that?
> Do you think it is a "MUST"?
> I just can´t convince myself to buy any high priced designer shoes as they are touching the floor and I´m super clumsy with shoes.. haha the other thing is of course that I don´t know if I really want to keep some of the shoes when they look not so nice anymore.... I´m changing my shoes every 2-3 years depending on the overall status of the shoes.. I also heared that some popular designer shoes are not really that comfortable or can get quickly wear and tear and I would never buy designer shoes just because they look beautiful but they hurt after 2 -5 hours... I need shoes which I can wear to almost every occasions.. for shopping to work and in the evening and they shouldn´t hurt at all because my shoes also doesn´t hurt.
> 
> Do most of the LV bag caring people wear designer shoes? Would you consider designer shoes in terms of quality like normal leather shoes or are they im some way special?
> What are your opinions on this topic? How long do designer shoes, which are often used, hold up?


Shoes have been renamed puppy chew toys in my house, so I tend to go for cheap shoes.  Occasionally, I’ll splurge if I really like a design, but not often.


----------



## Emsidee

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you think it is "necessary" to buy designer shoes like LV, Chanel, Valentino etc. when you wear a LV/Chanel bag? My SA is already trying to convince me to buy also LV shoes not only handbags but my love is set on handbags haha.. I still love shoes but I don´t buy designer shoes.. I buy shoes from normal brands or without a brand on it.... I mostly wear flat shoes and that´s why I think why should I buy designer heels.. On the other hand I could of course buy flats but when I´m using flats so often they could really quickly become wear and tear..Am I the only one who thinks like that?
> Do you think it is a "MUST"?
> I just can´t convince myself to buy any high priced designer shoes as they are touching the floor and I´m super clumsy with shoes.. haha the other thing is of course that I don´t know if I really want to keep some of the shoes when they look not so nice anymore.... I´m changing my shoes every 2-3 years depending on the overall status of the shoes.. I also heared that some popular designer shoes are not really that comfortable or can get quickly wear and tear and I would never buy designer shoes just because they look beautiful but they hurt after 2 -5 hours... I need shoes which I can wear to almost every occasions.. for shopping to work and in the evening and they shouldn´t hurt at all because my shoes also doesn´t hurt.
> 
> Do most of the LV bag caring people wear designer shoes? Would you consider designer shoes in terms of quality like normal leather shoes or are they im some way special?
> What are your opinions on this topic? How long do designer shoes, which are often used, hold up?



I usually just wear a pair of sneakers (mostly Nike) when I go out running erands or really any activity that requires me to walk for longer distances. 

I own two pairs of Stuart Weitzman boots and they look like new after 2 years of use, I also like to wear Tod’s loafers which hold up well if you get the ones that have a solid sole instead of the seperate rubber ‘bubbles’ (I really don’t know the word for this in English). I recently bought two pairs of black Prada pumps in a local outlet (I’m not paying full price for a shoe I will rarely wear and I’m usually lucky with my shoe size) they do feel nicer compared other pairs I have but I would not pay retail for them.

Shoes are definetly not a must for me as 70% of the time I wear sneakers . I just prefer to spend my money on bags as my love goes to them and I can take better care of something that I’m holding in my hand compared to something I wear on my feet.


----------



## Sandra.AT

leechiyong said:


> Shoes have been renamed puppy chew toys in my house, so I tend to go for cheap shoes.  Occasionally, I’ll splurge if I really like a design, but not often.





Emsidee said:


> I usually just wear a pair of sneakers (mostly Nike) when I go out running erands or really any activity that requires me to walk for longer distances.
> 
> I own two pairs of Stuart Weitzman boots and they look like new after 2 years of use, I also like to wear Tod’s loafers which hold up well if you get the ones that have a solid sole instead of the seperate rubber ‘bubbles’ (I really don’t know the word for this in English). I recently bought two pairs of black Prada pumps in a local outlet (I’m not paying full price for a shoe I will rarely wear and I’m usually lucky with my shoe size) they do feel nicer compared other pairs I have but I would not pay retail for them.
> 
> Shoes are definetly not a must for me as 70% of the time I wear sneakers . I just prefer to spend my money on bags as my love goes to them and I can take better care of something that I’m holding in my hand compared to something I wear on my feet.



Thank you both your for answers  It feels good to not be "alone" with this opinion  I would also rather buy designer shoes like prada from the outlet or half price before I pay the retail price if I consider buying designer shoes.. I can also take better care of my bags than shoes and there are more nicer shoes out there than nicer bags in my opinion.. I can find a lot of nice shoes which are not that expensive compared to nice bags which hold up well.


----------



## Yuki85

Hey bag lovers, 

I have a "first world problem" and would need your comments/advises? 

Last week I bought the Chanel WOC and love it. I do not understand why I did not buy this bag long time ago. Now I have too many small (or crossbody) bags (WOC Fendi, Favorite LV, 2 PMs LV, 1 Twin bag LV, 1 Diorama DIOR). I am thinking to sell 1 or 2 of them.  The Fendi WOC is definitiv one for selling (saw a "acquaintance" that I do not really like has the same bag)  But for the second one I am between the LV Favorite and the LV Twin bag. Both have been discountined (so far I know, please correct me if I am wrong ) that means they are difficult to get and they are the only discountined bags in my collection and I really love them. But i feel like once I started using my Chanel Jumbo and WOC both bags will be just sitting in my cabinet. And since I am not a Millionaire and dont have a money tree, I donot want them just sit there!!! My hubby said I should keep them so I wont be regret and just stop buying new small/crossbody bags  easier said 
So WHAT do you think???


----------



## Sandra.AT

Yuki85 said:


> Hey bag lovers,
> 
> I have a "first world problem" and would need your comments/advises?
> 
> Last week I bought the Chanel WOC and love it. I do not understand why I did not buy this bag long time ago. Now I have too many small (or crossbody) bags (WOC Fendi, Favorite LV, 2 PMs LV, 1 Twin bag LV, 1 Diorama DIOR). I am thinking to sell 1 or 2 of them.  The Fendi WOC is definitiv one for selling (saw a "acquaintance" that I do not really like has the same bag)  But for the second one I am between the LV Favorite and the LV Twin bag. Both have been discountined (so far I know, please correct me if I am wrong ) that means they are difficult to get and they are the only discountined bags in my collection and I really love them. But i feel like once I started using my Chanel Jumbo and WOC both bags will be just sitting in my cabinet. And since I am not a Millionaire and dont have a money tree, I donot want them just sit there!!! My hubby said I should keep them so I wont be regret and just stop buying new small/crossbody bags  easier said
> So WHAT do you think???



I would sell all 3 bags haha just because the jumbo the woc, the diorama and 2 PM are enough 
I would use the chanel bags and the diorama bag the most that´s why I think it would be the best to sell all 3 bags haha I haven´t regret selling my favorite mm... it was a good decision as it already started to get this well known defect and I think many favorites will get this sooner or later.. The twin bag is similiar to the PM so that´s why I should sell this anyway.. the favorite will be sold really quickly as the demand is high on this bag..I think the chanel bags and the diorama beats the favorite and you will use your other newer bags more than the "older" one... That´s why I sold my favorite.. the jumbo just won against this bag


----------



## ProdigalDaughtr

Since they are discontinued bags, there's no rush to sell them - wait a month or two and decide. I think that if you genuinely love crossbody bags, you may still use them. I love tote style bags, so I'm ok with having more of that style than say, clutches or crossbodyies because they are more likely to sit in my closet!


----------



## mdcx

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you think it is "necessary" to buy designer shoes like LV, Chanel, Valentino etc. when you wear a LV/Chanel bag? My SA is already trying to convince me to buy also LV shoes not only handbags but my love is set on handbags haha.. I still love shoes but I don´t buy designer shoes.. I buy shoes from normal brands or without a brand on it.... I mostly wear flat shoes and that´s why I think why should I buy designer heels.. On the other hand I could of course buy flats but when I´m using flats so often they could really quickly become wear and tear..Am I the only one who thinks like that?
> Do you think it is a "MUST"?
> I just can´t convince myself to buy any high priced designer shoes as they are touching the floor and I´m super clumsy with shoes.. haha the other thing is of course that I don´t know if I really want to keep some of the shoes when they look not so nice anymore.... I´m changing my shoes every 2-3 years depending on the overall status of the shoes.. I also heared that some popular designer shoes are not really that comfortable or can get quickly wear and tear and I would never buy designer shoes just because they look beautiful but they hurt after 2 -5 hours... I need shoes which I can wear to almost every occasions.. for shopping to work and in the evening and they shouldn´t hurt at all because my shoes also doesn´t hurt.
> 
> Do most of the LV bag caring people wear designer shoes? Would you consider designer shoes in terms of quality like normal leather shoes or are they im some way special?
> What are your opinions on this topic? How long do designer shoes, which are often used, hold up?


No. Where I live there is a ton of LV. I also see Chanel cross bodies at the mall. All worn with nice casual clothes and regular shoes like flats or sneakers. I live in a big city and designer bags are pretty common but head to toe obvious designer labels is less so.


----------



## onlyk

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you think it is "necessary" to buy designer shoes like LV, Chanel, Valentino etc. when you wear a LV/Chanel bag? My SA is already trying to convince me to buy also LV shoes not only handbags but my love is set on handbags haha.. I still love shoes but I don´t buy designer shoes.. I buy shoes from normal brands or without a brand on it.... I mostly wear flat shoes and that´s why I think why should I buy designer heels.. On the other hand I could of course buy flats but when I´m using flats so often they could really quickly become wear and tear..Am I the only one who thinks like that?
> Do you think it is a "MUST"?
> I just can´t convince myself to buy any high priced designer shoes as they are touching the floor and I´m super clumsy with shoes.. haha the other thing is of course that I don´t know if I really want to keep some of the shoes when they look not so nice anymore.... I´m changing my shoes every 2-3 years depending on the overall status of the shoes.. I also heared that some popular designer shoes are not really that comfortable or can get quickly wear and tear and I would never buy designer shoes just because they look beautiful but they hurt after 2 -5 hours... I need shoes which I can wear to almost every occasions.. for shopping to work and in the evening and they shouldn´t hurt at all because my shoes also doesn´t hurt.
> 
> Do most of the LV bag caring people wear designer shoes? Would you consider designer shoes in terms of quality like normal leather shoes or are they im some way special?
> What are your opinions on this topic? How long do designer shoes, which are often used, hold up?


Depends on your budget, I did buy some designer shoes, while they do look awesome, and make me feel good, but they don't hold value like bags (like most of the designer bags), so it's really up to you, each pair of these shoes from $600 to $1,200, I'd say, be very selective if you chose to buy designer shoes, make sure you can get a lot of wear out of them and easy to match your outfits.

On the other hand, while I buy lots of less expensive shoes, I no longer buy cheaply manmade material shoes (unless material like Nike or Ecco these kinda of breathable manmade material, you get what I'm saying) because they make my feet uncomfortable,


----------



## onlyk

Yuki85 said:


> Hey bag lovers,
> 
> I have a "first world problem" and would need your comments/advises?
> 
> Last week I bought the Chanel WOC and love it. I do not understand why I did not buy this bag long time ago. Now I have too many small (or crossbody) bags (WOC Fendi, Favorite LV, 2 PMs LV, 1 Twin bag LV, 1 Diorama DIOR). I am thinking to sell 1 or 2 of them.  The Fendi WOC is definitiv one for selling (saw a "acquaintance" that I do not really like has the same bag)  But for the second one I am between the LV Favorite and the LV Twin bag. Both have been discountined (so far I know, please correct me if I am wrong ) that means they are difficult to get and they are the only discountined bags in my collection and I really love them. But i feel like once I started using my Chanel Jumbo and WOC both bags will be just sitting in my cabinet. And since I am not a Millionaire and dont have a money tree, I donot want them just sit there!!! My hubby said I should keep them so I wont be regret and just stop buying new small/crossbody bags  easier said
> So WHAT do you think???


I could not use the Chanel WOC, since it couldn't hold my phone and car key at the same time so I sold it even I really like the look of it, glad you love it! I wish they made tiny little bigger! ha ha.

Are you planing on wearing your Chanel all the time? in my understanding, the leather on Chanel can show wear quite quickly VS LV's bags especially on crossbody bags.

If it's me, I would keep one or two LV crossbody bags, they are not as expensive as Chanel and holds value just as good or even better and can give your chanel a little rest so don't show wear too quickly.


----------



## Sandra.AT

mdcx said:


> No. Where I live there is a ton of LV. I also see Chanel cross bodies at the mall. All worn with nice casual clothes and regular shoes like flats or sneakers. I live in a big city and designer bags are pretty common but head to toe obvious designer labels is less so.





onlyk said:


> Depends on your budget, I did buy some designer shoes, while they do look awesome, and make me feel good, but they don't hold value like bags (like most of the designer bags), so it's really up to you, each pair of these shoes from $600 to $1,200, I'd say, be very selective if you chose to buy designer shoes, make sure you can get a lot of wear out of them and easy to match your outfits.
> 
> On the other hand, while I buy lots of less expensive shoes, I no longer buy cheaply manmade material shoes (unless material like Nike or Ecco these kinda of breathable manmade material, you get what I'm saying) because they make my feet uncomfortable,


 thank you for your comments  This helps a lot as I know now that I don´t have to own high priced designer shoes as there are still people out there which also doesn´t wear them.. I will look in the outlets or during sale for designer shoes rather than paying full price.. When I look now on my new summer shoes which I have worn maybe 5 times I already see some wear and tear in the front lol.. funny thing is that they were more expensive than my other newer cheaper summer shoes and they cheaper one look like new.. as long as all of my shoes are comfortable I will buy shoes no mather what they cost  and maybe I will spoil myself with designer shoes if they are comfortable


----------



## leechiyong

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you for your comments  This helps a lot as I know now that I don´t have to own high priced designer shoes as there are still people out there which also doesn´t wear them.. I will look in the outlets or during sale for designer shoes rather than paying full price.. When I look now on my new summer shoes which I have worn maybe 5 times I already see some wear and tear in the front lol.. funny thing is that they were more expensive than my other newer cheaper summer shoes and they cheaper one look like new.. as long as all of my shoes are comfortable I will buy shoes no mather what they cost  and maybe I will spoil myself with designer shoes if they are comfortable


I'm big on mentioning that luxury and durability are not synonymous.  Exotic leather, silk, travertine, pearls:  all substantially more delicate than lower priced alternatives.  Not saying they aren't worth it, but it's definitely something to keep in mind when making purchases.


----------



## SakuraSakura

leechiyong said:


> I'm big on mentioning that luxury and durability are not synonymous.  Exotic leather, silk, travertine, pearls:  all substantially more delicate than lower priced alternatives.  Not saying they aren't worth it, but it's definitely something to keep in mind when making purchases.



This is an excellent point.


----------



## jorjaiso

Hey all, I really want to purchase the Eclipe glazed Cosmos. I adore that bag. 

Any thoughts on how to try and adquire one?


----------



## Purse FanGirl

PrincessAsya said:


> A perfect match for the baby-bum Wave bag!




There are people on this thread that simply love the wave bag...just sayin’. (See my avatar). Go see it in person. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mdcx

jorjaiso said:


> Hey all, I really want to purchase the Eclipe glazed Cosmos. I adore that bag.
> 
> Any thoughts on how to try and adquire one?


This one? It is Call For Availability on Australian site, so you would need to contact LV here. Depends on where you are?:

Edited to show correct image:


----------



## Cinnamon718

Whoops. Wrong thread.


----------



## Yuki85

onlyk said:


> I could not use the Chanel WOC, since it couldn't hold my phone and car key at the same time so I sold it even I really like the look of it, glad you love it! I wish they made tiny little bigger! ha ha.
> 
> Are you planing on wearing your Chanel all the time? in my understanding, the leather on Chanel can show wear quite quickly VS LV's bags especially on crossbody bags.
> 
> If it's me, I would keep one or two LV crossbody bags, they are not as expensive as Chanel and holds value just as good or even better and can give your chanel a little rest so don't show wear too quickly.



Thank you for your comments. Yes, I am planning on wearing the Chanel all the time as much as possible but you are right with the durability of the canvas bags. I will keep the LV bags just for some special occations e.g. running errands or where using canvas bags are better than leather bags.


----------



## yng0008

Dear all. I just purchased a preloved alma and 3 corners are cracked/opened. Does anyone has experience with this model? Should I attempt to glue it? Or will LV shop assist in repair (estimated price?) ?


----------



## AndreaM99

yng0008 said:


> Dear all. I just purchased a preloved alma and 3 corners are cracked/opened. Does anyone has experience with this model? Should I attempt to glue it? Or will LV shop assist in repair (estimated price?) ?


Darling, I am sorry that your dream bag did not turn out well. Is there a chance that you can return it? If you do not mind to share, how much did you pay? You can certainly try to ask for an repair at LV, but the damage seems to be so severe, that I am afraid tjat the canvas underneath is broken as well...I would recommend to cointnue to save $ and wait for a better alma on the preloved market if you do not want to buy a new one at LV...Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## yng0008

AndreaM99 said:


> Darling, I am sorry that your dream bag did not turn out well. Is there a chance that you can return it? If you do not mind to share, how much did you pay? You can certainly try to ask for an repair at LV, but the damage seems to be so severe, that I am afraid tjat the canvas underneath is broken as well...I would recommend to cointnue to save $ and wait for a better alma on the preloved market if you do not want to buy a new one at LV...Please let me know your thoughts.



actually it looks better than it does. the cracks didn't affect the lining and my things won't drop out. I just want to do something to prevent or slow down further/ bigger holes.


----------



## Emsidee

yng0008 said:


> actually it looks better than it does. the cracks didn't affect the lining and my things won't drop out. I just want to do something to prevent or slow down further/ bigger holes.


The only thing that LV could do is replace the leather, this would be new light vachetta leather so it wouldn’t match the handles anymore. I think that replacing this could be more than what you paid for the bag


----------



## pony_scientist

I am NOT advocating this, but I have heard and seen of some crafty people using leather cement to patch that area. Most of those have been painted over though. There is a brand of paint called Angelus which is leather paint, and if you mix colors correctly you might be able to match the existing patina. I cannot help with the color mixing - totally not in my wheelhouse.


----------



## yng0008

I'm going to do something crazy most probably. All the bag repair shops turned down my job. I'll keep all posted on the outcome! First I need to buy some gorilla glue...  =D


pony_scientist said:


> I am NOT advocating this, but I have heard and seen of some crafty people using leather cement to patch that area. Most of those have been painted over though. There is a brand of paint called Angelus which is leather paint, and if you mix colors correctly you might be able to match the existing patina. I cannot help with the color mixing - totally not in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Sidra Khan

I know there is almost no comparison. However, what is a better option for first LV purchase.. Graceful PM or Clapton PM in Noir (crossbody). I wanted a Pochette Metis but it is not available in Monogram. I am looking for something for everyday use.


----------



## pony_scientist

Sidra Khan said:


> I know there is almost no comparison. However, what is a better option for first LV purchase.. Graceful PM or Clapton PM in Noir (crossbody). I wanted a Pochette Metis but it is not available in Monogram. I am looking for something for everyday use.


I love the look of the graceful, and the hobo bag is quite hot these days. Are you looking for the Graceful in mono?


----------



## Sidra Khan

pony_scientist said:


> I love the look of the graceful, and the hobo bag is quite hot these days. Are you looking for the Graceful in mono?


Yes I am!


----------



## pony_scientist

Sidra Khan said:


> Yes I am!


I think it is a really good choice for an everyday bag, unless you really like the minimalist, tiny bag thing (which a lot of people do). I prefer to carry my life with me - lol


----------



## caroline40

What size is the 2012 Michael backpack I am trying to buy one for my husband but I wanna make sure it’s big enough


----------



## McCurlyhair

Does the LV factory in France close in August for vacation? I ordered a mon mono bag and am hoping it will be ready for pick up before I move out of the country next month.


----------



## ktschopp

Hi, I'm new on here and currently shopping for a vintage LV Speedy 30 Mono. I recently stumbled upon the website Wanelo.com and I'm seeing some bags being sold for as low as $100. That seems crazy to me and like a scam! I was just wondering if anyone has had experience with the Wanelo site.


----------



## Emsidee

ktschopp said:


> Hi, I'm new on here and currently shopping for a vintage LV Speedy 30 Mono. I recently stumbled upon the website Wanelo.com and I'm seeing some bags being sold for as low as $100. That seems crazy to me and like a scam! I was just wondering if anyone has had experience with the Wanelo site.


I don’t have experience with this site, the items I saw when I checked the site were fakes.
I would recommend purchasing on a site like fashionphile or another well known site that authenticates.


----------



## mdcx

ktschopp said:


> Hi, I'm new on here and currently shopping for a vintage LV Speedy 30 Mono. I recently stumbled upon the website Wanelo.com and I'm seeing some bags being sold for as low as $100. That seems crazy to me and like a scam! I was just wondering if anyone has had experience with the Wanelo site.


Better to look at Japanese resellers on Ebay or one of the reselling sites like Yoogis etc.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you think it is "necessary" to buy designer shoes like LV, Chanel, Valentino etc. when you wear a LV/Chanel bag? My SA is already trying to convince me to buy also LV shoes not only handbags but my love is set on handbags haha.. I still love shoes but I don´t buy designer shoes.. I buy shoes from normal brands or without a brand on it.... I mostly wear flat shoes and that´s why I think why should I buy designer heels.. On the other hand I could of course buy flats but when I´m using flats so often they could really quickly become wear and tear..Am I the only one who thinks like that?
> Do you think it is a "MUST"?
> I just can´t convince myself to buy any high priced designer shoes as they are touching the floor and I´m super clumsy with shoes.. haha the other thing is of course that I don´t know if I really want to keep some of the shoes when they look not so nice anymore.... I´m changing my shoes every 2-3 years depending on the overall status of the shoes.. I also heared that some popular designer shoes are not really that comfortable or can get quickly wear and tear and I would never buy designer shoes just because they look beautiful but they hurt after 2 -5 hours... I need shoes which I can wear to almost every occasions.. for shopping to work and in the evening and they shouldn´t hurt at all because my shoes also doesn´t hurt.
> 
> Do most of the LV bag caring people wear designer shoes? Would you consider designer shoes in terms of quality like normal leather shoes or are they im some way special?
> What are your opinions on this topic? How long do designer shoes, which are often used, hold up?



I am an awful shoe wearer.  Everytime I take my shoes to repair, the guy always screams    As my HN says, I "work for purse" but not shoes lol.


----------



## AndreaM99

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you think it is "necessary" to buy designer shoes like LV, Chanel, Valentino etc. when you wear a LV/Chanel bag? My SA is already trying to convince me to buy also LV shoes not only handbags but my love is set on handbags haha.. I still love shoes but I don´t buy designer shoes.. I buy shoes from normal brands or without a brand on it.... I mostly wear flat shoes and that´s why I think why should I buy designer heels.. On the other hand I could of course buy flats but when I´m using flats so often they could really quickly become wear and tear..Am I the only one who thinks like that?
> Do you think it is a "MUST"?
> I just can´t convince myself to buy any high priced designer shoes as they are touching the floor and I´m super clumsy with shoes.. haha the other thing is of course that I don´t know if I really want to keep some of the shoes when they look not so nice anymore.... I´m changing my shoes every 2-3 years depending on the overall status of the shoes.. I also heared that some popular designer shoes are not really that comfortable or can get quickly wear and tear and I would never buy designer shoes just because they look beautiful but they hurt after 2 -5 hours... I need shoes which I can wear to almost every occasions.. for shopping to work and in the evening and they shouldn´t hurt at all because my shoes also doesn´t hurt.
> 
> Do most of the LV bag caring people wear designer shoes? Would you consider designer shoes in terms of quality like normal leather shoes or are they im some way special?
> What are your opinions on this topic? How long do designer shoes, which are often used, hold up?



Sandra, here is my experience with the SAs. First of all, they are TRAINED to get you more and more involved with LV! I am in contact with really young (inexperienced) one and this is what she texted me: "I'd like to introduce you to other categories. I was taught at training this phase that "Louis Vuitton should be a part of someone's lifestyle!" Maybe we can take a look at shoes, ready to wear, jewelry, etc!" First, I was shocked, second I started to laugh, she is so honest, I cannot blame her, but to me this is just a pure business. She is going after my money, nothing else! It is a nice way how to manipulate me to be "allegedly" more "me". No, that would not be the true me, that would be LV dressed on me!
I am very same regarding shoes and other stuff like you. I love high quality of bags and shawls, but I do not need other stuff...And I am fine like that. I just do not wanna be a walking commercial for LV, being dressed from head to feet in LV...I have my own personality, fashion style and taste. Please do not let that go...that is the true "You"! Be yourself, express yourself! That is what we do anyway, this is our joy, right? So, do not feel bad for your feelings, I think it is very important to question EVERY-TIME offers like that. I hope this helps. Please let me know what do you think about that.


----------



## MsSmallHands

Sandra.AT said:


> Do you think it is "necessary" to buy designer shoes like LV, Chanel, Valentino etc. when you wear a LV/Chanel bag? My SA is already trying to convince me to buy also LV shoes not only handbags but my love is set on handbags haha.. I still love shoes but I don´t buy designer shoes.. I buy shoes from normal brands or without a brand on it.... I mostly wear flat shoes and that´s why I think why should I buy designer heels.. On the other hand I could of course buy flats but when I´m using flats so often they could really quickly become wear and tear..Am I the only one who thinks like that?
> Do you think it is a "MUST"?
> I just can´t convince myself to buy any high priced designer shoes as they are touching the floor and I´m super clumsy with shoes.. haha the other thing is of course that I don´t know if I really want to keep some of the shoes when they look not so nice anymore.... I´m changing my shoes every 2-3 years depending on the overall status of the shoes.. I also heared that some popular designer shoes are not really that comfortable or can get quickly wear and tear and I would never buy designer shoes just because they look beautiful but they hurt after 2 -5 hours... I need shoes which I can wear to almost every occasions.. for shopping to work and in the evening and they shouldn´t hurt at all because my shoes also doesn´t hurt.
> 
> Do most of the LV bag caring people wear designer shoes? Would you consider designer shoes in terms of quality like normal leather shoes or are they im some way special?
> What are your opinions on this topic? How long do designer shoes, which are often used, hold up?



Nope!! You do not need to wear luxury or heavy brand LOGO from head to toe.

I wear toms, sneakers and SW boots.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Work_For_Purse said:


> I am an awful shoe wearer.  Everytime I take my shoes to repair, the guy always screams    As my HN says, I "work for purse" but not shoes lol.





AndreaM99 said:


> Sandra, here is my experience with the SAs. First of all, they are TRAINED to get you more and more involved with LV! I am in contact with really young (inexperienced) one and this is what she texted me: "I'd like to introduce you to other categories. I was taught at training this phase that "Louis Vuitton should be a part of someone's lifestyle!" Maybe we can take a look at shoes, ready to wear, jewelry, etc!" First, I was shocked, second I started to laugh, she is so honest, I cannot blame her, but to me this is just a pure business. She is going after my money, nothing else! It is a nice way how to manipulate me to be "allegedly" more "me". No, that would not be the true me, that would be LV dressed on me!
> I am very same regarding shoes and other stuff like you. I love high quality of bags and shawls, but I do not need other stuff...And I am fine like that. I just do not wanna be a walking commercial for LV, being dressed from head to feet in LV...I have my own personality, fashion style and taste. Please do not let that go...that is the true "You"! Be yourself, express yourself! That is what we do anyway, this is our joy, right? So, do not feel bad for your feelings, I think it is very important to question EVERY-TIME offers like that. I hope this helps. Please let me know what do you think about that.





MsSmallHands said:


> Nope!! You do not need to wear luxury or heavy brand LOGO from head to toe.
> 
> I wear toms, sneakers and SW boots.



Thank you all for your opinions  I was hoping I´m not the only one who doesn´t buy high end designer shoes.. the more expensive shoes which I already bought are also not that comfortable but I didn´t pay that much compared to Valentino or LV shoes so that´s fine then.. I would be devasted  if I spent 700 euros on shoes which hurt or will look bad after couple times of wearing them 
When I look at my cheaper high heels I just think thank god I just spent only 50 euros on them hahaha.. and they are really comfortable and not leather.. the leather shoes that I have do hurt me .. that´s really weird ....I also think if you are not an expert in knowing every designer shoes it´s hard to see which are designer shoes and which not (if you don´t see the brand) 
my husband got lv sneakers for his bday and he also said that they are not that comforable as his prada outlet sneakers or hugo boss sneakers and he paid less for them. 
thank you also for this tip regarding the SA .. I sometimes forget that they are so well trained but the 2 LV experience which I had with clothes and shoes have been unfortable and at leatst I bought bags each time and my husband bought even a polo shirt and sunglasses.. so it was not for nothing for LV..  He is also not THAT happy with the quality of the polo shirt he said but it looks nice so lessons learnt  I will know focussing of things which I really like ..  bags.. shawls, SLGs .. betl sunglasses.. things which doesn´t show so quickly wear and tear as shoes ..
my mum is also very manupalitive haha she could be a LV SA .. she is alsways telling me you have to have expensive shoes if you wear an expensive bag haha and if I mention that sometimes the more expensive shoes can also hurt she says they are not for everyday just for 3 hours hahahaha... then I don´t need to wear any shoes which are only good for 3 hours and afterwards they hurt me


----------



## Bag Guy

Hi Everyone,

My first post, after lurking for years. Also, my first question: Do I need to condition LV calf leather before use? 

I have read the care guide on the main LV site, and it says basically don't do anything. However, I have always treated my leather goods before use. I've tried searching forum history and there is great information there, just not sure if treating the dyed leather from LV may damage it.

The item in question is the Speedy 40 Monogram Shadow. I was purchasing a Neverfull for my wife and decided to get something for myself too hehe.

Thank you in advance for replies!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bag Guy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My first post, after lurking for years. Also, my first question: Do I need to condition LV calf leather before use?
> 
> I have read the care guide on the main LV site, and it says basically don't do anything. However, I have always treated my leather goods before use. I've tried searching forum history and there is great information there, just not sure if treating the dyed leather from LV may damage it.
> 
> The item in question is the Speedy 40 Monogram Shadow. I was purchasing a Neverfull for my wife and decided to get something for myself too hehe.
> 
> Thank you in advance for replies!



Hi. What an awesome looking bag! 

Your question got me curious so I did a search. And from what I am reading on LVs website, they don’t recommend it. 

Here is the link. 

https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/product-care


----------



## fabuleux

Bag Guy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My first post, after lurking for years. Also, my first question: Do I need to condition LV calf leather before use?
> 
> I have read the care guide on the main LV site, and it says basically don't do anything. However, I have always treated my leather goods before use. I've tried searching forum history and there is great information there, just not sure if treating the dyed leather from LV may damage it.
> 
> The item in question is the Speedy 40 Monogram Shadow. I was purchasing a Neverfull for my wife and decided to get something for myself too hehe.
> 
> Thank you in advance for replies!


When the bag is new, there is no need to treat the leather. In, let's say, ten years, you may want to recondition the leather if it looks dry.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Am I odd to like this bag as an everyday bag lol?


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Am I odd to like this bag as an everyday bag lol?
> View attachment 4179270



Nope, I think it’s a great messenger bag for men and women.  I would love to get it in monogram eclipse.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> Nope, I think it’s a great messenger bag for men and women.  I would love to get it in monogram eclipse.


Thank you Iamminda. 
I’m a gal and I love messenger bags...go figure lol. Unfortunately it’s not available in the eclipse, only damier ebene or graphite so I’m undecided as to which one to get.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you Iamminda.
> I’m a gal and I love messenger bags...go figure lol. Unfortunately it’s not available in the eclipse, only damier ebene or graphite so I’m undecided as to which one to get.



It is available in mono eclipse online if you are interested (not to enable, lol).  And damier graphite


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> It is available in mono eclipse online if you are interested (not to enable, lol),


Oh my it sure is.   Thank you for your input and style expertise. Going to order it now. 

Shhhh don’t tell the coaches that I got lost going to ban island again lmfao.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh my it sure is.   Thank you for your input and style expertise. Going to order it now.
> 
> Shhhh don’t tell the coaches that I got lost going to ban island again lmfao.



No problem (and sorry, lol).  I am envious so I have to live vicariously through you   Can’t wait to see yours


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> It is available in mono eclipse online if you are interested (not to enable, lol).  And damier graphite





Iamminda said:


> No problem (and sorry, lol).  I am envious so I have to live vicariously through you   Can’t wait to see yours



Couldnt decide lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> No problem (and sorry, lol).  I am envious so I have to live vicariously through you   Can’t wait to see yours



I can’t wait to get.....umm them


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> I can’t wait to get.....umm them



Doubly jealous here, lol.  Good luck deciding


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> Doubly jealous here, lol.  Good luck deciding


Couldn’t decide so ordered both the damier ebene and mono eclipse 
But I am also liking the damier graphite lmao 

I know, I can’t believe I got lost getting to that island again


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Couldn’t decide so ordered both the damier ebene and mono eclipse
> But I am also liking the damier graphite lmao
> 
> I know, I can’t believe I got lost getting to that island again



At least you didn’t order the DG one too, lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Oh boy but I do like that black checkered pattern  
You can tell I’m not a louis vuitton connoisseur if I call a damier graphite a black checkered pattern lmfao

What do they say? If you go Louie, you never go back


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok. Since it’s crazy to spend that money on the same type of bag in different patterns; do you think, if I decide not to keep one of them, I can return it to LV for either my money back or an exchange for a different bag?


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. Since it’s crazy to spend that money on the same type of bag in different patterns; do you think, if I decide not to keep one of them, I can return it to LV for either my money back or an exchange for a different bag?



You can return unused items within the exchange period (think it is 30 days now, used to be 14, just check your receipt to be sure).  I have never ordered online but I assume it is the same.  And I don’t think it is crazy to get multiples of the same style if it works really well for you (and you need the items and will actually use them ),


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> You can return unused items within the exchange period (think it is 30 days now, used to be 14, just check your receipt to be sure).  I have never ordered online but I assume it is the same.  And I don’t think it is crazy to get multiples of the same style if it works really well for you (and you need the items and will actually use them ),


Great!  Thanks for the info. 
The tracking says my packages will arrive on Wednesday. 
Wednesday can’t come too soon lol.


----------



## lalyonnaise

Hello 
I'm considering buying a Pochette Metis (monogram), are you aware about the delays to get one? I called LV this friday and they told me I could get one before October but it seems to be a hard one to get so I'm not sure I can trust them haha


----------



## Aoifs

lalyonnaise said:


> Hello
> I'm considering buying a Pochette Metis (monogram), are you aware about the delays to get one? I called LV this friday and they told me I could get one before October but it seems to be a hard one to get so I'm not sure I can trust them haha


It depends where you are it seems!


----------



## lalyonnaise

Aoifs said:


> It depends where you are it seems!



Good to know  Thougt it was an "international" waiting list !
(Nice bag collection btw!)


----------



## Aoifs

lalyonnaise said:


> Good to know  Thougt it was an "international" waiting list !
> (Nice bag collection btw!)


No, afraid not...it really depends where you are. Next to impossible to get a mono or reverse in Europe but empreinte are easy to find. However in the US it seems "easier" to find a mono but then it'll cost more than in euro. 

The PM thread has good info. It seems getting on waiting list in store and on the LV phone line is the best approach. If you can shop online that's another option. 

And thanks for your kind comment on my collection  PM in empreinte is my next purchase too!


----------



## lalyonnaise

Aoifs said:


> No, afraid not...it really depends where you are. Next to impossible to get a mono or reverse in Europe but empreinte are easy to find. However in the US it seems "easier" to find a mono but then it'll cost more than in euro.
> 
> The PM thread has good info. It seems getting on waiting list in store and on the LV phone line is the best approach. If you can shop online that's another option.
> 
> And thanks for your kind comment on my collection  PM in empreinte is my next purchase too!



I'll check this thread, thanks !

Unfortunately, I live in France..How ironic, haha. 
I called twice and I feel like it also depends on the sales assistant you get! The second one was really keen to help me. I'll go check at my LV store, thanks for the tips!

The empreinte is nice too! Which color are you going to chose?


----------



## minababe

Need your help.
Did the Louis Vuitton dustbags always Look like they do now ? 
I saw some beige beige ones with just „lv“ are they fake? Or User lv These dust bags? If so does anyone know which year they changed the design?


----------



## silvia7712

Hi everyone! Do you authenticate LV sweaters? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fabuleux

minababe said:


> Need your help.
> Did the Louis Vuitton dustbags always Look like they do now ?
> I saw some beige beige ones with just „lv“ are they fake? Or User lv These dust bags? If so does anyone know which year they changed the design?


There have been several kinds of dustbags through the years. In the late 1990s and early 2000s, Vuitton used thicker dustbags with only “LV” printed on the fabric. Then, around 2004, the company switched to a lighter cotton dustbag with “Louis Vuitton” printed in brown (that’s also when they started using the dark brown boxes instead of the light brown Épi-style Boxes). Once more, they switched packaging in 2016. The dustbags look similar but the name is printed in blue instead of brown.


----------



## onlyk

minababe said:


> Need your help.
> Did the Louis Vuitton dustbags always Look like they do now ?
> I saw some beige beige ones with just „lv“ are they fake? Or User lv These dust bags? If so does anyone know which year they changed the design?


There are about several different types from my experience, the oldest ones I had LV log on dark yellow felt like; newer brown Louis Vuitton log on tan cream etc there are some slight difference after middle 2000 to early 2016, light beige with dark almost black Louis Vuitton logo from early 2016 (some still gets now of the older version) to present, and some dust bags specially made for more expensive bags they are thick and different feel inside, heavier, drawstring, dark brown or light beige. To my surprise I have seen newest superfake dust bags, they look same to authentic ones if you don't have experience with authentic ones and even have tags in them too! So the best way to buy any Louis Vuitton even dust bag, you better to buy them from reputable sellers or simply buy from the stores.


----------



## onlyk

fabuleux said:


> There have been several kinds of dustbags through the years. In the late 1990s and early 2000s, Vuitton used thicker dustbags with only “LV” printed on the fabric. Then, around 2004, the company switched to a lighter cotton dustbag with “Louis Vuitton” printed in brown (that’s also when they started using the dark brown boxes instead of the light brown Épi-style Boxes). Once more, they switched packaging in 2016. The dustbags look similar but the name is printed in blue instead of brown.


It's funny we wrote the same time


----------



## onlyk

silvia7712 said:


> Hi everyone! Do you authenticate LV sweaters? Thanks in advance!


my rule of thumb is if I don't know what I'm buying, I buy it from the store especially on possibly counterfeited high price items.


----------



## minababe

onlyk said:


> It's funny we wrote the same time





onlyk said:


> There are about several different types from my experience, the oldest ones I had LV log on dark yellow felt like; newer brown Louis Vuitton log on tan cream etc there are some slight difference after middle 2000 to early 2016, light beige with dark almost black Louis Vuitton logo from early 2016 (some still gets now of the older version) to present, and some dust bags specially made for more expensive bags they are thick and different feel inside, heavier, drawstring, dark brown or light beige. To my surprise I have seen newest superfake dust bags, they look same to authentic ones if you don't have experience with authentic ones and even have tags in them too! So the best way to buy any Louis Vuitton even dust bag, you better to buy them from reputable sellers or simply buy from the stores.



Thank you so much for all the Info !!

My Intention was that i will buy a bag from a Second Hand Shop and the Condition seems really good like New they say But i noticed that the dustbag is the yellow one with LV and not Louis Vuitton so i was not sure how old the bag really could be. I‘m buying Louis Bags since 2007 and Never had These dustbags But it’s from the Travel Collection so Maybe they get Different ones ?
To be sure i might should check the data code


----------



## minababe

Can you help me with the Data Code TJ0117 ?
Am i Right that it says made in france week 01 year 2017 ?


----------



## onlyk

minababe said:


> Thank you so much for all the Info !!
> 
> My Intention was that i will buy a bag from a Second Hand Shop and the Condition seems really good like New they say But i noticed that the dustbag is the yellow one with LV and not Louis Vuitton so i was not sure how old the bag really could be. I‘m buying Louis Bags since 2007 and Never had These dustbags But it’s from the Travel Collection so Maybe they get Different ones ?
> To be sure i might should check the data code


Sometimes sellers would use whatever the dust bags they have in hand for the bag they sold, so dust bag not necessory indicate how old the bag or whether the bag is authenticate or not.

date code has to look at it to know whether it is authentic or not, there are fake date code same as authentic ones just fonts slightly different or positioned differently etc.

The best is to buy from reputable sellers or buy from the store if you don't know or not sure the authenticity of the item is.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

minababe said:


> Can you help me with the Data Code TJ0117 ?
> Am i Right that it says made in france week 01 year 2017 ?


Hi. I believe you are correct. If you go to the Louis Vuitton Reference section, there is a thread on date codes. It’s on the first page.


----------



## VirginiaBang

Hi, Can you please authenticate this LV purse?

Thank you!


----------



## Emsidee

VirginiaBang said:


> Hi, Can you please authenticate this LV purse?
> 
> Thank you!


Please post this in the authenticate this thread, make sure to read and comply with post number one.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Oh no.  Lol
Now you see it, now you don’t lol. All month it wasnt available and for a split second 
it was lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh no.  Lol
> Now you see it, now you don’t lol. All month it wasnt available and for a split second
> it was lol.



Stalking does paid off, doesn’t it?  Can’t wait to see your new pretty


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> Stalking does paid off, doesn’t it?  Can’t wait to see your new pretty



It sure does lol. 
Oh boy. I’m going to have to change my wardrobe from black to beige lmfao. 
Hint:  I just LOVE the DE pattern.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I need to get back here lol; been hanging out in the Chanel part of the forum.  
Wow the prices are outrageous.


----------



## ScottyGal

Has anyone got the Nanogram Cuff? I quite fancy it but would like to hear from anyone who has had it a while to see how it holds up.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

_Lee said:


> Has anyone got the Nanogram Cuff? I quite fancy it but would like to hear from anyone who has had it a while to see how it holds up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187926


Not I, but I am surely loving it.


----------



## ScottyGal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Not I, but I am surely loving it.


The difficult decision is - which colour to get?! I love all three!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

_Lee said:


> The difficult decision is - which colour to get?! I love all three!


It sure is difficult to chose from the 3.   But if I were to chose, it would be in this order for me: rose, silver, yellow. 

I guess it would also depend on what kind of bracelets you wear a lot. Do you wear mainly gold, silver/platinum, or do you mix it up. 
I love mixing silver and rose tone bracelets together.


----------



## ScottyGal

Johnpauliegal said:


> It sure is difficult to chose from the 3.   But if I were to chose, it would be in this order for me: rose, silver, yellow.
> 
> I guess it would also depend on what kind of bracelets you wear a lot. Do you wear mainly gold, silver/platinum, or do you mix it up.
> I love mixing silver and rose tone bracelets together.



I wear a mix of all three, which sadly makes this no easier for me lol! I really like rose gold and have quite a few gold and silver pieces, so I think that's swaying it for me..

A trip to Edinburgh is needed for me to see them in person I think!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> It sure is difficult to chose from the 3.   But if I were to chose, it would be in this order for me: rose, silver, yellow.
> 
> I guess it would also depend on what kind of bracelets you wear a lot. Do you wear mainly gold, silver/platinum, or do you mix it up.
> I love mixing silver and rose tone bracelets together.


Yes, first hand is always the best. Good luck in your venture. Let us know the results. 

(If I get another bracelet, I may get a Tiffany sterling silver bracelet.)


----------



## Sandra.AT

has anyone experience with impregnating Vachetta? there sis something called Collonil Carbon Pro and it says it can be put on vachetta and let´s the leather breath.,. did anyone treid it? I would love to carry my speedy b25 in the rain without beeint too scary.. or if I could clean the raindrops after this would be also a good option for me.. I cleaned the rain drops last time with a wet damp toilett paper and everything disapeared but I don´t know if this is a good option and I´m looking for a better option.. What about baby wipes? do they clean rain drops?


----------



## mcmrks

Johnpauliegal said:


> Am I odd to like this bag as an everyday bag […]





Iamminda said:


> […] I would love to get it in monogram eclipse.


hi ladies, i love mine (left) and my son loves his (right).


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mcmrks said:


> hi ladies, i love mine (left) and my son loves his (right).



That’s awesome! I love it!  It brought a smile to my face. Thank you sooo much for sharing this info.   I can’t understabd why they don’t have them listed for women too. At least we know what we like!


----------



## mcmrks

Johnpauliegal said:


> […] I can’t understand why they don’t have them listed for women too. At least we know what we like!


you‘re absolutely right.
my wife love them and carried both … it doesn’t matter what gender you are.


----------



## Iamminda

mcmrks said:


> hi ladies, i love mine (left) and my son loves his (right).



Two beauties — thanks for sharing


----------



## fyn72

Sandra.AT said:


> has anyone experience with impregnating Vachetta? there sis something called Collonil Carbon Pro and it says it can be put on vachetta and let´s the leather breath.,. did anyone treid it? I would love to carry my speedy b25 in the rain without beeint too scary.. or if I could clean the raindrops after this would be also a good option for me.. I cleaned the rain drops last time with a wet damp toilett paper and everything disapeared but I don´t know if this is a good option and I´m looking for a better option.. What about baby wipes? do they clean rain drops?


Don't use baby wipes, they are too wet and will darken the vachetta. The waterproof spray like colloni is  good. i use a similar one called TANA from department stores and some shoe stores. As long as it doesn't get drenched it prevents water absorbing into the leather. re apply about every 3 months


----------



## Sandra.AT

fyn72 said:


> Don't use baby wipes, they are too wet and will darken the vachetta. The waterproof spray like colloni is  good. i use a similar one called TANA from department stores and some shoe stores. As long as it doesn't get drenched it prevents water absorbing into the leather. re apply about every 3 months


Thank you for your answer. I´ve ordered now the spray


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandra.AT said:


> Thank you for your answer. I´ve ordered now the spray


Which one did you order, the TANA or the Colloni?


----------



## ScottyGal

Has anyone got the Star Trail ankle boots?*

I'm looking at getting a pair but wanted to know if they come with interchangeable laces - I've seen some online with white laces and others with black.. The website doesn't confirm if additional laces are provided.

*I have searched and can't find anyone bar one person with them, and they are black laces!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mcmrks said:


> you‘re absolutely right.
> my wife love them and carried both … it doesn’t matter what gender you are.



That’s awesome! 
 I’m glad Tgere are others who feel the same.


----------



## ScottyGal

_Lee said:


> Has anyone got the Star Trail ankle boots?*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a pair but wanted to know if they come with interchangeable laces - I've seen some online with white laces and others with black.. The website doesn't confirm if additional laces are provided.
> 
> *I have searched and can't find anyone bar one person with them, and they are black laces!


Ignore this - LV client services got back to me quicker than expected with the answer to this [emoji3]


----------



## johncorinna2007

Vlad said:


> Oh hai. Chat away.


I am interested in this LV bag but was wondering if it is authentic. It doesn’t look like it has a lot of patina for a 2012. Does it  patina if kept in dust bag and not used much?


----------



## Sandra.AT

Sunshine mama said:


> Which one did you order, the TANA or the Colloni?


Collonil Carbon Pro which can be also useful my other LV leather bags and shoes


----------



## Johnpauliegal

As I’m new to LV verbiage; I see members talking about cles and slg. Which ones are these?


----------



## leechiyong

Johnpauliegal said:


> As I’m new to LV verbiage; I see members talking about cles and slg. Which ones are these?


Cles is keys in French and refers to LV’s key pouch.  Slg is an acronym for small leather good.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

leechiyong said:


> Cles is keys in French and refers to LV’s key pouch.  Slg is an acronym for small leather good.  Hope this helps!


Thank you soooo much!  I really appreciated that!


----------



## Aoifs

lalyonnaise said:


> I'll check this thread, thanks !
> 
> Unfortunately, I live in France..How ironic, haha.
> I called twice and I feel like it also depends on the sales assistant you get! The second one was really keen to help me. I'll go check at my LV store, thanks for the tips!
> 
> The empreinte is nice too! Which color are you going to chose?


Sorry haven't been on tpf much [emoji16] I'll go with black although the red is gorgeous too. I have a red Gucci disco so black is a good choice for me! Any luck so far?


----------



## vargagirl

I saw the Cherrywood bags in store yesterday, they are gorgeous! The patent leather has some
sparkle through it and all the details are beautiful!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Is it weird if someone who wants to buy my bag want to have a identy card? I would send my bag if the buyer pays the amount in advance then I'm sending it ... she wanted to have my bank account details with an identy card to that she can transfer the money.. but I'm cautious as this could lead to a stolen identy or am I paranoid haha


----------



## Emsidee

Sandra.AT said:


> Is it weird if someone who wants to buy my bag want to have a identy card? I would send my bag if the buyer pays the amount in advance then I'm sending it ... she wanted to have my bank account details with an identy card to that she can transfer the money.. but I'm cautious as this could lead to a stolen identy or am I paranoid haha


I wouldn’t do it, there are loads of identity thefts happening...
i don’t know if you have it in your country but I can check bankaccount numbers on a website to see if they are fraudulent.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Emsidee said:


> I wouldn’t do it, there are loads of identity thefts happening...
> i don’t know if you have it in your country but I can check bankaccount numbers on a website to see if they are fraudulent.


Thank you for your help..yeah I told her that too.. I'm too afraid..it's not worth the risk even if she wanted to buy 2 bags haha


----------



## onlyk

Sandra.AT said:


> Is it weird if someone who wants to buy my bag want to have a identy card? I would send my bag if the buyer pays the amount in advance then I'm sending it ... she wanted to have my bank account details with an identy card to that she can transfer the money.. but I'm cautious as this could lead to a stolen identy or am I paranoid haha


some people just super anxious when buying high end bags, one time I had a girl wanted to see my ID card, she did buy the bag though.

On the other hand, I had asked others for their ID card too, ha. So I'm super anxious as well when coming to buying expensive bags.

all that happened in buying and selling in person though and never asked to see bank account details, really no need to and I would not give nor ask for bank account info.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sandra.AT said:


> Is it weird if someone who wants to buy my bag want to have a identy card? I would send my bag if the buyer pays the amount in advance then I'm sending it ... she wanted to have my bank account details with an identy card to that she can transfer the money.. but I'm cautious as this could lead to a stolen identy or am I paranoid haha


Oh no Sandra. NEVER EVER DO THIS!!!!  Sweetheart that’s exactly what would happen! If anyone wanted your personal info to buy your bag, I would definitely be suspicious and definitely walk away!! Don’t worry, there will be others.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh no Sandra. NEVER EVER DO THIS!!!!  Sweetheart that’s exactly what would happen! If anyone wanted your personal info to buy your bag, I would definitely be suspicious and definitely walk away!! Don’t worry, there will be others.


Yeah I thought that this is suspcious .. and after I told her my opinion on this she didn't wrote anything more.. and that she wanted to buy 2 bags but haven't noticed that they both are mine (before I told her that) was also suprising..would have been to good to sell immediatly 2 bags haha thats why I wanted to hear also your opinions as this was the first time somebody asked me..other buyers transferred the money to my account and I have sent them the packagebwithout any problems


----------



## EveyB

Sandra.AT said:


> Yeah I thought that this is suspcious .. and after I told her my opinion on this she didn't wrote anything more.. and that she wanted to buy 2 bags but haven't noticed that they both are mine (before I told her that) was also suprising..would have been to good to sell immediatly 2 bags haha thats why I wanted to hear also your opinions as this was the first time somebody asked me..other buyers transferred the money to my account and I have sent them the packagebwithout any problems


For future buyers, can you not do it via PayPal? Then you don‘t have to give the buyer your bank details. 
I would be suspicious too and not give away my ID. I think with your ID and account details people can even make a transfer from your account to another one.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EveyB said:


> For future buyers, can you not do it via PayPal? Then you don‘t have to give the buyer your bank details.
> I would be suspicious too and not give away my ID. I think with your ID and account details people can even make a transfer from your account to another one.


 There is no way that if you paid by PayPal the buyer can get your bank info. PayPal has nothing to do with the buyer receiving your info. 
So where do you get saying this??  Just curious?


----------



## Sandra.AT

EveyB said:


> For future buyers, can you not do it via PayPal? Then you don‘t have to give the buyer your bank details.
> I would be suspicious too and not give away my ID. I think with your ID and account details people can even make a transfer from your account to another one.


I don't want to do this via paypal as I heard many stories then that the buyer claim the bag is fake even if it is real and then it's difficult to prove it's original as they take away thr money immediatley from your account and I don't want to have this trouble that's why I'm not using it..but doesn't matter... end of the month is coming so I hope the speedy b25 will be sold quickly [emoji1] [emoji12]


----------



## EveyB

Johnpauliegal said:


> There is no way that if you paid by PayPal the buyer can get your bank info. PayPal has nothing to do with the buyer receiving your info.
> So where do you get saying this??  Just curious?


Yes, exactly, when using PayPal the buyer does not get any info and if you use PayPal there is no need to give the buyer your account number. Maybe I did not say it right in English.


----------



## stylehive




----------



## Johnpauliegal

Wondering if there’s a ban island here!


----------



## Brittnee89

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wondering if there’s a ban island here!



I just put myself on ban island about an hour ago, lol. I bought the last bag I've wanted (for the year) so I'm banned until next year.


----------



## lalyonnaise

Aoifs said:


> Sorry haven't been on tpf much [emoji16] I'll go with black although the red is gorgeous too. I have a red Gucci disco so black is a good choice for me! Any luck so far?


The black one seems nice too, I've hesitated with this one too! No luck so far but it's fine, I'll wait haha.


----------



## YellowMonster

What do you think about non Louis straps with monogram Louis bags? I have an eclipse monogram briefcase bag, and wanted to use my Gucci stripe straps or fendi straps,  would this look weird if you saw it how would you feel?


----------



## LV_4ever

YellowMonster said:


> What do you think about non Louis straps with monogram Louis bags? I have an eclipse monogram briefcase bag, and wanted to use my Gucci stripe straps or fendi straps,  would this look weird if you saw it how would you feel?



I have 2 Michael Kors straps I use with my bags. I don’t think it’s a big deal at all.


----------



## shazzy quijano

fabuleux said:


> There have been several kinds of dustbags through the years. In the late 1990s and early 2000s, Vuitton used thicker dustbags with only “LV” printed on the fabric. Then, around 2004, the company switched to a lighter cotton dustbag with “Louis Vuitton” printed in brown (that’s also when they started using the dark brown boxes instead of the light brown Épi-style Boxes). Once more, they switched packaging in 2016. The dustbags look similar but the name is printed in blue instead of brown.



@fabuleux: the walking vuitton encyclopedia


----------



## mdcx

I saw a man carrying one of these today as a 'man-bag'. The Mono Eclipse looks so smart in person, it has made me think it might be for me. It seems like most of it is sold in the men's collection so i might have to venture in there!


----------



## southernbelle82

I have a question, I know that the multi color items can be known for rubbing off but is it possible with the regular monogram?


----------



## fabuleux

southernbelle82 said:


> I have a question, I know that the multi color items can be known for rubbing off but is it possible with the regular monogram?


Yes.


----------



## vargagirl

So I am on holiday in Singapore for a few days. And desperate to buy something at the LV Island Maison, it is so beautiful! 
Of course things on my list like Monogram PM, Monogram Favourite and Monogram PA are not in stock! 
Would like a small crossbody or a clutch perhaps.
Anyone use the Monogram Eclipse Toiletry pouch as a clutch?
Perhaps just a bandeau?!


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton just opened its first tax free retail space at CDG! The boutique is located in Terminal 2E, Hall K. 


Cheapest prices in France!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Where your LV can go to die... I wouldn't trust this shop with my bags


----------



## TomMi39

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Where your LV can go to die... I wouldn't trust this shop with my bags
> 
> View attachment 4208428


LOL


----------



## onlyk

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Where your LV can go to die... I wouldn't trust this shop with my bags
> 
> View attachment 4208428


one time at a shoe repair shop i saw a woman picked up a fake artsy that to replace the handle with another non designer bag that copied artsy but has better handle. interesting how much shoe repair shops can do for you


----------



## Hotsauna

onlyk said:


> one time at a shoe repair shop i saw a woman picked up a fake artsy that to replace the handle with another non designer bag that copied artsy but has better handle. interesting how much shoe repair shops can do for you



Lmao.


----------



## tiptoptiffy

Hey guys i was told the Clapton Backpack is out of stock and won't be coming back because it is a seasonal item only.. is that true? I mean it was so popular, itd make sense to produce more surely?


----------



## Indiana

fabuleux said:


> Louis Vuitton just opened its first tax free retail space at CDG! The boutique is located in Terminal 2E, Hall K.
> View attachment 4208142
> 
> Cheapest prices in France!


Are prices the same as in the shops in France when travelling within the EU?.. please say they’re cheaper!


----------



## fabuleux

Indiana said:


> Are prices the same as in the shops in France when travelling within the EU?.. please say they’re cheaper!


You can only get the tax-free price if you hold a boarding pass to a destination outside the EU. If not, they will charge you the normal EU price (the one you see on the .fr website).


----------



## Indiana

fabuleux said:


> You can only get the tax-free price if you hold a boarding pass to a destination outside the EU. If not, they will charge you the normal EU price (the one you see on the .fr website).


Thanks Fabuleux - I guess that figures..


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hmm. I’m wondering why there’s a green dot next to my name.


----------



## leechiyong

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hmm. I’m wondering why there’s a green dot next to my name.


It indicates you're online.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

leechiyong said:


> It indicates you're online.


Oh thanks for that!    I didn’t know.
 Well since I never log off, I’ll always have that green dot next to my name.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh thanks for that!    I didn’t know.
> Well since I never log off, I’ll always have that green dot next to my name.



There is an option for you to turn off your online status if you go to the Privacy tab (click on your avatar in the upper right corner and see the drop down menu).


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> There is an option for you to turn off your online status if you go to the Privacy tab (click on your avatar in the upper right corner and see the drop down menu).


Thank you for that!   Gonna do it, otherwise it’ll appear I’m on 24/7

.......
Ok I went there and that box isn’t checked. Hmm strange.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you for that!   Gonna do it, otherwise it’ll appear I’m on 24/7
> 
> .......
> Ok I went there and that box isn’t checked. Hmm strange.
> 
> View attachment 4212047



Right now, I don’t see a green dot next to your name so maybe somehow you already chose NOT to show online status. You can play with it and check the box for a day and then ask me to look at it for you, lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> Right now, I don’t see a green dot next to your name so maybe somehow you already chose NOT to show online status. You can play with it and check the box for a day and then ask me to look at it for you, lol


  Thanks for that.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hi, does anyone know if Ipad is limited for emoji? I seem to be unable to use the emoji part of my iPad and can only make them up like sideways < plus a 3 for a heart!
 Is it best to just use the TPF app to access those? I feel soooo boring without all the options... happy face, sad face, confused face
Thanks!!


----------



## ScottyGal

I've never really dabbled in the world of selling my designer goods, but since I've bought some Preloved items I thought I'd try it.

NEVER AGAIN.

All I'm getting is sob stories, cheek and low ball offers (which when I politely declined results in more cheek). 

Honestly [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19].

Sorry I just needed somewhere to vent [emoji23].


----------



## mdcx

_Lee said:


> I've never really dabbled in the world of selling my designer goods, but since I've bought some Preloved items I thought I'd try it.
> 
> NEVER AGAIN.
> 
> All I'm getting is sob stories, cheek and low ball offers (which when I politely declined results in more cheek).
> 
> Honestly [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19].
> 
> Sorry I just needed somewhere to vent [emoji23].


Oh this is good to know. I had briefly considered reselling some items on Ebay but was also considering just a consignment shop which sounds like it would be a lot easier.


----------



## ScottyGal

mdcx said:


> Oh this is good to know. I had briefly considered reselling some items on Ebay but was also considering just a consignment shop which sounds like it would be a lot easier.


I haven't used eBay in this instance but s few other well known methods and hoenstly it's just been a nightmare. 

I don't mind valid Q's, but some of these folk take the biscuit.. I got asked why I was selling (which is valid, so happy to answer) and when I said is as selling as I just don't use it anymore their response was "well if you're rich enough to not use a XX bag then surely you could sell it to me much cheaper and I'll stlesst use it". What! Sorry girl I'm not a charity, nor am I "so rich" [emoji848][emoji23]


----------



## mdcx

_Lee said:


> I haven't used eBay in this instance but s few other well known methods and hoenstly it's just been a nightmare.
> 
> I don't mind valid Q's, but some of these folk take the biscuit.. I got asked why I was selling (which is valid, so happy to answer) and when I said is as selling as I just don't use it anymore their response was "well if you're rich enough to not use a XX bag then surely you could sell it to me much cheaper and I'll stlesst use it". What! Sorry girl I'm not a charity, nor am I "so rich" [emoji848][emoji23]


Wow! I don't think I have the stomach to deal with that kind of jazz.


----------



## ScottyGal

mdcx said:


> Wow! I don't think I have the stomach to deal with that kind of jazz.


Yip, I'm feeling that way now!

Maybe this is a sign from the universe not to sell the Gucci and Louis I had listed and try and find a little love for them again.. [emoji16]


----------



## EveyB

Today I went to the city centre and there was not a single person waiting in line to enter LV. We have a huge store and usually there is a long queue of people, especially on a Saturday. Instead, people were queuing in front of Chanel, which never used to be the case. I wonder if that is due to the new LV designs.


----------



## onlyk

EveyB said:


> Today I went to the city centre and there was not a single person waiting in line to enter LV. We have a huge store and usually there is a long queue of people, especially on a Saturday. Instead, people were queuing in front of Chanel, which never used to be the case. I wonder if that is due to the new LV designs.


which country if i may ask? thanks.


----------



## onlyk

_Lee said:


> I haven't used eBay in this instance but s few other well known methods and hoenstly it's just been a nightmare.
> 
> I don't mind valid Q's, but some of these folk take the biscuit.. I got asked why I was selling (which is valid, so happy to answer) and when I said is as selling as I just don't use it anymore their response was "well if you're rich enough to not use a XX bag then surely you could sell it to me much cheaper and I'll stlesst use it". What! Sorry girl I'm not a charity, nor am I "so rich" [emoji848][emoji23]


there always all sorts of buyers, don't be discouraged, try craigslist, i have sold some at higher prices more than ebay or other online stores would be able to sell for.


----------



## Boolenciagaga

Does anybody have anything from LV’s S/S 2010 limited edition collection Monogram Cheche? Been trying to find these pieces from that collection but can’t find it anywhere where it isn’t sold out


----------



## Echogecko1

Boolenciagaga said:


> Does anybody have anything from LV’s S/S 2010 limited edition collection Monogram Cheche? Been trying to find these pieces from that collection but can’t find it anywhere where it isn’t sold out


❤️Love these! 
Never seen this line before


----------



## curlyjen

_Lee said:


> I haven't used eBay in this instance but s few other well known methods and hoenstly it's just been a nightmare.
> 
> I don't mind valid Q's, but some of these folk take the biscuit.. I got asked why I was selling (which is valid, so happy to answer) and when I said is as selling as I just don't use it anymore their response was "well if you're rich enough to not use a XX bag then surely you could sell it to me much cheaper and I'll stlesst use it". What! Sorry girl I'm not a charity, nor am I "so rich" [emoji848][emoji23]



I've had really good experience on eBay both buying and selling handbags, but I know that if you get a wrong'un, it can go bad. I did have someone buy a dress from me for about £30 or something ridiculous like that. I'd never worn it and they said it smelled of sweat. I was livid. They just wanted their money back because it didn't fit I'm guessing.


----------



## fabuleux

Boolenciagaga said:


> Does anybody have anything from LV’s S/S 2010 limited edition collection Monogram Cheche? Been trying to find these pieces from that collection but can’t find it anywhere where it isn’t sold out


These pop up on Fashionphile and Yoogi’s regularly. Keep an eye out!


----------



## merekat703

I get like 20 followers a day on Instagram selling fake LV..how do I get it to stop!! I keep blocking but must have had 100 this week.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

merekat703 said:


> I get like 20 followers a day on Instagram selling fake LV..how do I get it to stop!! I keep blocking but must have had 100 this week.


Make your account private.


----------



## merekat703

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Make your account private.


It is!


----------



## nobodywatches

merekat703 said:


> I get like 20 followers a day on Instagram selling fake LV..how do I get it to stop!! I keep blocking but must have had 100 this week.


I'm blocking everyone manually ...


----------



## ADreamDeferred

johncorinna2007 said:


> I am interested in this LV bag but was wondering if it is authentic. It doesn’t look like it has a lot of patina for a 2012. Does it  patina if kept in dust bag and not used much?


It looks authentic to me upon first glance, but I am no expert. That date code though, wouldn't it be a 2010? AR3180 - 38th week of 2010, AR - Made in France.
Patina is caused by sunlight, oils, environment..


----------



## Iamminda

Does anyone have a good LV mirror (small pocket size for the purse) that they recommend?   I had this one above but it was too difficult to take it in and out of the leather case (drove me crazy).  Also would like a relatively good quality mirror.  A few months ago, I came across the Kabuki mirror (had a flip case vs straight in and out case like above) at LV in Honolulu — still kicking myself for not getting it then.  An LV mirror is the one SLG that I don’t have.   Thanks.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 4226982
> 
> Does anyone have a good LV mirror (small pocket size for the purse) that they recommend?   I had this one above but it was too difficult to take it in and out of the leather case (drove me crazy).  Also would like a relatively good quality mirror.  A few months ago, I came across the Kabuki mirror (had a flip case vs straight in and out case like above) at LV in Honolulu — still kicking myself for not getting it then.  An LV mirror is the one SLG that I don’t have.   Thanks.


Oh, i have never seen that Kabuki mirror.  Please post when you get it.  Good luck!


----------



## Emsidee

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 4226982
> 
> Does anyone have a good LV mirror (small pocket size for the purse) that they recommend?   I had this one above but it was too difficult to take it in and out of the leather case (drove me crazy).  Also would like a relatively good quality mirror.  A few months ago, I came across the Kabuki mirror (had a flip case vs straight in and out case like above) at LV in Honolulu — still kicking myself for not getting it then.  An LV mirror is the one SLG that I don’t have.   Thanks.


There is one that is the same model as the kabuki one, it is called pocket miroir aurélien sku: GI0084 there are loads of different colors available and they cost €290.


----------



## Iamminda

Hello.  Here is a picture of one when I googled it


Work_For_Purse said:


> Oh, i have never seen that Kabuki mirror.  Please post when you get it.  Good luck!


----------



## Iamminda

Emsidee said:


> There is one that is the same model as the kabuki one, it is called pocket miroir aurélien sku: GI0084 there are loads of different colors available and they cost €290.



Thank for this info .  I will look into this one.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 4227136
> 
> Hello.  Here is a picture of one when I googled it


Wow  that is so nice!


----------



## Anncat

Hoping someone can help me locate the Toiletry Pouch size 26 in the monogram print. I’ve called LV client services and almost every Saks Fifth location that has an LV boutique but to no avail.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Iamminda said:


> Thank for this info .  I will look into this one.



Oh I see this on US website   it is available!


----------



## Iamminda

Work_For_Purse said:


> Oh I see this on US website   it is available!


Lol, yes it is.


----------



## March786

Anncat said:


> Hoping someone can help me locate the Toiletry Pouch size 26 in the monogram print. I’ve called LV client services and almost every Saks Fifth location that has an LV boutique but to no avail.


These do come in stock online, but you have to keep checking  
Use Shoptagr and it will notify you


----------



## Anncat

March786 said:


> These do come in stock online, but you have to keep checking
> Use Shoptagr and it will notify you


Thank you!


----------



## chrisell89

Anyone looking for a Petite Malle clutch in reverse? My SA has one available, please PM me.


----------



## Anncat

Anncat said:


> Hoping someone can help me locate the Toiletry Pouch size 26 in the monogram print. I’ve called LV client services and almost every Saks Fifth location that has an LV boutique but to no avail.


This was in-stock for a lickety split second on LV’s website for USA and then went out of stock when I tried to add this to my cart. I’m still on the hunt for this toiletry bag!


----------



## Erum7860

March786 said:


> These do come in stock online, but you have to keep checking
> Use Shoptagr and it will notify you



Just downloaded the Shoptagr app, thanks!!!


----------



## Aoifs

This Kusama sculpture caught my eye today! [emoji16]


----------



## Samatti

Boolenciagaga said:


> Does anybody have anything from LV’s S/S 2010 limited edition collection Monogram Cheche? Been trying to find these pieces from that collection but can’t find it anywhere where it isn’t sold out


Haven't seen it before


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Why does it bother me for owners of LV bags/slgs to complain of even a minute imperfection. I know we pay a lot for quality. But nothing’s perfect!  
I buy bags to enjoy them. Not by putting them under a microscope.  If that were the case, I wouldn’t have the collection I do today.  But that’s just me. 
Sorry. Just venting.


----------



## viewwing

Johnpauliegal said:


> Why does it bother me for owners of LV bags/slgs to complain of even a minute imperfection. I know we pay a lot for quality. But nothing’s perfect!
> I buy bags to enjoy them. Not by putting them under a microscope.  If that were the case, I wouldn’t have the collection I do today.  But that’s just me.
> Sorry. Just venting.


Yes, it irritates the h*** outta me too... “ohh I’m gonna return it cos the alignment is not straight and the flowers don’t match....” lol...imo, these are just whiny people ... urg...


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Why does it bother me for owners of LV bags/slgs to complain of even a minute imperfection. I know we pay a lot for quality. But nothing’s perfect!
> I buy bags to enjoy them. Not by putting them under a microscope.  If that were the case, I wouldn’t have the collection I do today.  But that’s just me.
> Sorry. Just venting.



Totally agree.   Ive been a member here for 12 years.  This is a more recent phenomenon.   I understand there are times things are wrong but I see a lot of paranoia.  Quite often I see a title of a thread and think “here we go again”.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gosh, I wish they'd bring back the travel sized Alma. Is it impractical? Probably. But I think it's a beautiful piece of art. I could stare at it for days.


----------



## Fernsmum

OneMoreDay said:


> Gosh, I wish they'd bring back the travel sized Alma. Is it impractical? Probably. But I think it's a beautiful piece of art. I could stare at it for days.
> View attachment 4247265


Oh my   I love the Alma and wasn't aware of this thanks for sharing


----------



## LV_4ever

Johnpauliegal said:


> Why does it bother me for owners of LV bags/slgs to complain of even a minute imperfection. I know we pay a lot for quality. But nothing’s perfect!
> I buy bags to enjoy them. Not by putting them under a microscope.  If that were the case, I wouldn’t have the collection I do today.  But that’s just me.
> Sorry. Just venting.



It is definitely putting a huge damper on my TPF enjoyment. I don’t even open those threads anymore, and I definitely don’t look at the Pochette Metis clubhouse. It’s just a nightmare of complaints. I wish people would just understand these are handbags and wallets, and just enjoy them as such. I agree with your vent!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Fernsmum said:


> Oh my   I love the Alma and wasn't aware of this thanks for sharing


It was called the Alma Voyage. I'm a sucker for travel versions of classic bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.

Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol


----------



## snibor

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.
> 
> Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol



Happy Birthday!  Enjoy


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Happy Birthday!  Enjoy


Thank you sweetie.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.
> 
> Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol



What a wonderful surprise to find this little cutie for your birthday!!   Happy Birthday


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> What a wonderful surprise to find this little cutie for your birthday!!   Happy Birthday


Thank you sweetie. 
Don’t t know what it is about it but I just have to have it lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.
> 
> Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol



Congratulations and happy birthday! I am thinking of ordering one too, I also don’t know why lol.


----------



## AndreaM99

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.
> 
> Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol


Happy Birthday! Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## EveyB

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.
> 
> Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol


Happy birthday! Have a great day and enjoy!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations and happy birthday! I am thinking of ordering one too, I also don’t know why lol.





AndreaM99 said:


> Happy Birthday! Enjoy your new beauties!





EveyB said:


> Happy birthday! Have a great day and enjoy!



Thank you all so very much!!   Going out with the family and Grandkiddies later.


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.
> 
> Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol



Happy birthday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.
> 
> Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Mrsfunnyman said:


> Happy birthday!





Sunshine mama said:


> Happy birthday!!!



Thank you ladies.


----------



## Bmore chic

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok I am just so very excited. Well I’m on ban island after purchasing ummm approx 15G+ in LV products these past few months but tomorrow is my birthday and I so wanted a Mini Pochette in DE. I already have a brand new one in mono that I bought 5 years ago lmao which is still brand new in the box lol. Go figure!!  So I called CS and they located one. I don’t know why I wanted it. I just did!    Should be getting it after my birthday but that’s ok.
> 
> Oh I gave hints of stuff I wanted for my birthday. My DH was happy to oblige. Couldn’t believe I didn’t want Beatles related gifts. Lol


I called CS for this this week too!  Glad you scored one! Happy bday!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Any owners of the mono beaubourg mm bag?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bmore chic said:


> I called CS for this this week too!  Glad you scored one! Happy bday!


Thank you. 
Hope you get yours soon. Mine should be coming in a few days.


----------



## Mackswim

Anyone have problems with their mini palm springs? Mine today


----------



## Mackswim

Mackswim said:


> Anyone have problems with their mini palm springs? Mine today


And sorry, not complaining about small imperfections. Just using it and this happened after only a few carries.  Mine are not for museums but for using!.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Mackswim said:


> And sorry, not complaining about small imperfections. Just using it and this happened after only a few carries.  Mine are not for museums but for using!.


I don’t see it as a small imperfection, so you are not complaining. It appears the stitching is coming out. Therefore, before it gets worse, you should take it to an LV store.


----------



## Emsidee

Mackswim said:


> Anyone have problems with their mini palm springs? Mine today


This is bad! Take it in, I think they will replace it for you on the spot.


----------



## MrsHinzo

I just bought my sister in law a Key Pouch in DE. She has a Siena and she’s new to LV. I think she’s going to love it!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Mackswim said:


> Anyone have problems with their mini palm springs? Mine today



Oh no, that’s terrible, take it back and exchange.


----------



## myluvofbags

MrsHinzo said:


> I just bought my sister in law a Key Pouch in DE. She has a Siena and she’s new to LV. I think she’s going to love it!!



I would love it, how sweet of you.


----------



## OneHappyStudio

Hi, this is my first post here. I purchased my first LV just this past weekend, as a birthday gift to myself. Looking forward to being enabled some more here.


----------



## fabuleux

OneHappyStudio said:


> Hi, this is my first post here. I purchased my first LV just this past weekend, as a birthday gift to myself. Looking forward to being enabled some more here.


Welcome !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

OneHappyStudio said:


> Hi, this is my first post here. I purchased my first LV just this past weekend, as a birthday gift to myself. Looking forward to being enabled some more here.


Welcome.   Oh and Happy Birthday. So what did you get.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MrsHinzo said:


> I just bought my sister in law a Key Pouch in DE. She has a Siena and she’s new to LV. I think she’s going to love it!!


How sweet   She will definitely love it. I have the same one and use it all the time.


----------



## Mackswim

Johnpauliegal said:


> I don’t see it as a small imperfection, so you are not complaining. It appears the stitching is coming out. Therefore, before it gets worse, you should take it to an LV store.


I


Mackswim said:


> Anyone have problems with their mini palm springs? Mine today


What is so surprising is that it has barely been used. Got it maybe a year and a half ago,  pulled it out to use for a weekend in NYC to keep my wallet and sunglasses. I am really shocked about the seam quality. That's why I asked if anyone else was having problems with theirs. I will definitely take it in.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Mackswim said:


> I
> 
> What is so surprising is that it has barely been used. Got it maybe a year and a half ago,  pulled it out to use for a weekend in NYC to keep my wallet and sunglasses. I am really shocked about the seam quality. That's why I asked if anyone else was having problems with theirs. I will definitely take it in.


If anyone had issues I’m sure they would’ve posted it. You should definitely go to an LV store.
 good luck.


----------



## elenkat27

Thoughts on getting a bag from your birth year? I recently decided i NEED one that’s as old as I am so mom and I stalked Fashionphile for a ‘96 and found a beautiful alma pm in mono. Can’t wait to get it for Christmas! I just think it will be fun to say “this bag is as old as I am”


----------



## snibor

elenkat27 said:


> Thoughts on getting a bag from your birth year? I recently decided i NEED one that’s as old as I am so mom and I stalked Fashionphile for a ‘96 and found a beautiful alma pm in mono. Can’t wait to get it for Christmas! I just think it will be fun to say “this bag is as old as I am”



Ahem.  Some of us are a bit older it would be more difficult. Lol.  But good for you!


----------



## MrsHinzo

snibor said:


> Ahem.  Some of us are a bit older it would be more difficult. Lol.  But good for you!





elenkat27 said:


> Thoughts on getting a bag from your birth year? I recently decided i NEED one that’s as old as I am so mom and I stalked Fashionphile for a ‘96 and found a beautiful alma pm in mono. Can’t wait to get it for Christmas! I just think it will be fun to say “this bag is as old as I am”



I just got a speedy 25 from 1987. I can’t wait to take it in to have all the Vachetta replaced. It’s a birthday gift to myself.

Items on Fashionphile sell pretty fast, so buy it before it’s gone.

There’s my baby below.


----------



## elenkat27

MrsHinzo said:


> I just got a speedy 25 from 1987. I can’t wait to take it in to have all the Vachetta replaced. It’s a birthday gift to myself.
> 
> Items on Fashionphile sell pretty fast, so buy it before it’s gone.
> 
> There’s my baby below.
> 
> View attachment 4251463



Love!!! A speedy is my dream *someday*! I’m so happy LV uses date codes, it’s so fun to know exactly when things were made!


----------



## myluvofbags

OneHappyStudio said:


> Hi, this is my first post here. I purchased my first LV just this past weekend, as a birthday gift to myself. Looking forward to being enabled some more here.



Welcome and post pics! Happy Birthday!


----------



## myluvofbags

Anyone try these yet or plan on getting some? I love candles and thinking about trying them out. Would love to hear input and thoughts.


----------



## zuzu99

Mackswim said:


> Anyone have problems with their mini palm springs? Mine today




So sorry this happened to you. I just saw a similar issue for another person with the same bag. She created a YouTube video explaining it and her experience with LV. Her YouTube name is LalaLV just incase you want to check it out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsHinzo said:


> I just bought my sister in law a Key Pouch in DE. She has a Siena and she’s new to LV. I think she’s going to love it!!


I want to be your sister in law!


----------



## Fernsmum

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 4251712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone try these yet or plan on getting some? I love candles and thinking about trying them out. Would love to hear input and thoughts.


Yes i bought 2 of them the blue wick (ile blanche) and green wick  (dhors il neige)  and they are absolutely beautiful I also liked the red wick (L'ail du jardin) fragrance too but might get that later. I adore candles and these are the most expensive and luxurious ones I have ever purchased. I haven't lit them yet but the fragrance fills my small dressing room with just the lids taken off.


----------



## myluvofbags

Fernsmum said:


> Yes i bought 2 of them the blue wick (ile blanche) and green wick  (dhors il neige)  and they are absolutely beautiful I also liked the red wick (L'ail du jardin) fragrance too but might get that later. I adore candles and these are the most expensive and luxurious ones I have ever purchased. I haven't lit them yet but the fragrance fills my small dressing room with just the lids taken off.



Thank you for the info. Sounds like they will be great if the scent is there without lighting them yet. I think those are the same two I am thinking of.  I like the idea of keeping the containers after for trinkets and this will be my most expensive candles also.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

MrsHinzo said:


> I just got a speedy 25 from 1987. I can’t wait to take it in to have all the Vachetta replaced. It’s a birthday gift to myself.
> 
> Items on Fashionphile sell pretty fast, so buy it before it’s gone.
> 
> There’s my baby below.
> 
> View attachment 4251463


Congrats! How nice. Mine is 4 years younger than me  1992 Speedy 25


----------



## ADreamDeferred

First day of snow for the season! I'm sad that I forgot to change purses, though. It's gross out and I have vachetta straps on my Piano. I should just fork out the 10 bucks for Apple Garde or something! "Mon Pliage" is calling my name lol


----------



## Mackswim

Johnpauliegal said:


> If anyone had issues I’m sure they would’ve posted it. You should definitely go to an LV store.
> good luck.


Apart from having to drive an hour and back, Problem solved


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Mackswim said:


> Apart from having to drive an hour and back, Problem solved


 That’s awesome!  So glad they replaced it!


----------



## Mackswim

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s awesome!  So glad they replaced it!


SA actually said they would send it back to get fixed..6 to 8 weeks. But it just so happened that they just got one in stock so he exchanged for me.


----------



## Emsidee

Hi everyone, I am seeking advise about something:
I received a speedy b as a graduation gift from my grandparents I was super happy with it until I recently got caught behind a stair rail and the clasp broke (I’m super clumsy, I know) . I took it in to another store then my local one as we were already going to do some shopping in that city. The SA noticed that the canvas had some stiff spots with a white sheen, he showed it to their repairs manager and they told me the bag was defective so a repair was not possible. The catch was that I would need to hand over the receipt for this, as my grandparents on that side have both passed since I have no way of getting this as they did not register the purchase (we checked under their last name, they were not customers of LV). We also already checked if we had any bank statements from them so we could track the purchase but they are all thrown out except for annual ones.

Should I bring it into my local store to see what my SA says or is this a lost cause because of the receipt? I’m sad this happened to exactly this bag, it has sentimental value attatched to it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Emsidee said:


> Hi everyone, I am seeking advise about something:
> I received a speedy b as a graduation gift from my grandparents I was super happy with it until I recently got caught behind a stair rail and the clasp broke (I’m super clumsy, I know) . I took it in to another store then my local one as we were already going to do some shopping in that city. The SA noticed that the canvas had some stiff spots with a white sheen, he showed it to their repairs manager and they told me the bag was defective so a repair was not possible. The catch was that I would need to hand over the receipt for this, as my grandparents on that side have both passed since I have no way of getting this as they did not register the purchase (we checked under their last name, they were not customers of LV). We also already checked if we had any bank statements from them so we could track the purchase but they are all thrown out except for annual ones.
> 
> Should I bring it into my local store to see what my SA says or is this a lost cause because of the receipt? I’m sad this happened to exactly this bag, it has sentimental value attatched to it.


Hi. I find you would get more visibility and comments on this issue if you started a new thread.  The members here are very helpful.


----------



## Emsidee

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. I find you would get more visibility and comments on this issue if you started a new thread.  The members here are very helpful.


Thank you! I wasn’t sure if this should become a new thread or just a small question. I will create a thread now.


----------



## defygravity213

Hey everyone. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this so please correct me if so. I recently lost my job and I need money so I've decided to sell my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM. I was scammed on eBay in the past, so I don't want to use that, but I'm not sure where else I can sell it. Can someone please point me in the direction of a safe place to sell it? Thank you.


----------



## snibor

defygravity213 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this so please correct me if so. I recently lost my job and I need money so I've decided to sell my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM. I was scammed on eBay in the past, so I don't want to use that, but I'm not sure where else I can sell it. Can someone please point me in the direction of a safe place to sell it? Thank you.



I like Fashionphile


----------



## sundreamer

Has anyone seen the new empreinte color "new creme" in person?


----------



## AndreaM99

Dear All,
I am sending you my warm wishes from home to home and from heart to heart to wish you a very Happy Thanksgiving! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




May this day be a beautiful reminder of all the wonderful things in our lives. (And I do not mean only our bags! 
God bless you and enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## fabuleux

What happened to the LV FAQ subforum?


----------



## Bags4beauty

Hi all.

I didnt really know where to post this so I took my chances here 

I just bought the speedy b 30 i monogram from the LV store but just realised that its not intirely symmetrical. Along the zipper its like the flower has been cut in 1/3 on the one side and 2/3 on the other. (I have posted a picture)

Is this normal?


----------



## snibor

Bags4beauty said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I didnt really know where to post this so I took my chances here [emoji4]
> 
> I just bought the speedy b 30 i monogram from the LV store but just realised that its not intirely symmetrical. Along the zipper its like the flower has been cut in 1/3 on the one side and 2/3 on the other. (I have posted a picture)
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263485



Yes  but if it bothers you, exchange it for another.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags4beauty said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I didnt really know where to post this so I took my chances here
> 
> I just bought the speedy b 30 i monogram from the LV store but just realised that its not intirely symmetrical. Along the zipper its like the flower has been cut in 1/3 on the one side and 2/3 on the other. (I have posted a picture)
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263485


From the picture, the handles do not line up either.


----------



## Bags4beauty

Sunshine mama said:


> From the picture, the handles do not line up either.



I think they’re off by a little mm or so. It looks worse in the picture and match when I hold them upwards.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Bags4beauty said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I didnt really know where to post this so I took my chances here
> 
> I just bought the speedy b 30 i monogram from the LV store but just realised that its not intirely symmetrical. Along the zipper its like the flower has been cut in 1/3 on the one side and 2/3 on the other. (I have posted a picture)
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263485


You are absolutely right.  My MWT Speedy B does not look like that,.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Here is mine. It looks more symmetrical compared to yours, but I don’t think yours could be considered defective. If the bag hasn’t got other issues than this, I would just use and enjoy it. When you’re wearing the bag nobody will notice it except you. However, if it bothers you, go to the closest LV boutique and have it inspected by a Repair Manager. If they allow you to change just be sure ti inspect veeery carefully your new speedy. 
Good Luck [emoji106]


----------



## Bags4beauty

Zoezampalunga said:


> Here is mine. It looks more symmetrical compared to yours, but I don’t think yours could be considered defective. If the bag hasn’t got other issues than this, I would just use and enjoy it. When you’re wearing the bag nobody will notice it except you. However, if it bothers you, go to the closest LV boutique and have it inspected by a Repair Manager. If they allow you to change just be sure ti inspect veeery carefully your new speedy.
> Good Luck [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265316



Thank you for the pic.
My nearest LV is 4 hours away, so I have decided to just accept it. On the other hand, this way I will always be able to know which bag is mine 

There are no other flaws with it... I just think I was more concentrated on looking over stitches and the condition of the leather in the store, that symmetry wasnt even on my mind.

And I have actually tried switching a bag before, just to end up with one with an even bigger flaw than the first one.
So I have already taken it out for the first time and everything about it just fits my needs.


----------



## Ravena

any girl from china? i d need help so please contact me on private


----------



## Bjstew

What’s your favorite compact wallet?


----------



## secretbabylay

Anybody know the sku# or item # for Sofia Coppola monogram canvas SC bag? I need to order key and lock replacement. See pictures for reference. Thanks


----------



## Aoifs

Bjstew said:


> What’s your favorite compact wallet?


Zippy coin purse. Fits in everything.


----------



## Bjstew

Does anyone get their SA a gift or gift card for Christmas?  Is that even allowed?  Thanks


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bjstew said:


> Does anyone get their SA a gift or gift card for Christmas?  Is that even allowed?  Thanks


Hi. I remember reading in a thread somewhere that something for everyone is more appropriate, like a box of candy, which can be shared.


----------



## PamK

Bjstew said:


> Does anyone get their SA a gift or gift card for Christmas?  Is that even allowed?  Thanks



I love gifting my CA, but the store seems to have a new policy, at least the boutique I go to. I brought her a bottle of wine this Fall just for fun, and she couldn’t accept it ☹️ For Christmas I brought her a card with a gift certificate inside, so no one knew!! [emoji16]


----------



## AndreaM99

Bjstew said:


> Does anyone get their SA a gift or gift card for Christmas?  Is that even allowed?  Thanks


This is my experience: Three years ago I gave the manager of my store a Christmas collection of chocolates (she found me Metis Hobo in Orient MIF in new condition - already discontinued color!) and first she refused to accept them. I insisted and then she said: "Okay, but I will share with all my co-workers." Next year I even did not try to give anything, because I knew the answer. I understand and respect the policy, even though I love to give gifts...


----------



## Emsidee

Today I received this lovely Vivienne christmas card from my SA


----------



## misstrine85

Bjstew said:


> Does anyone get their SA a gift or gift card for Christmas?  Is that even allowed?  Thanks



Yes, we always give her chocolate. Then she can share with her colleagues if she isn’t allowed to take it home.


----------



## misstrine85

Emsidee said:


> Today I received this lovely Vivienne christmas card from my SA
> View attachment 4282892



I got it yesterday [emoji7]


----------



## zuzu99

Bjstew said:


> Does anyone get their SA a gift or gift card for Christmas?  Is that even allowed?  Thanks



Just this past week, I gave my SA a box of chocolates.


----------



## Soniaa

elenkat27 said:


> Thoughts on getting a bag from your birth year? I recently decided i NEED one that’s as old as I am so mom and I stalked Fashionphile for a ‘96 and found a beautiful alma pm in mono. Can’t wait to get it for Christmas! I just think it will be fun to say “this bag is as old as I am”


Hey that's a pretty cool idea! Why didn't I think of that!? 



MrsHinzo said:


> I just got a speedy 25 from 1987. I can’t wait to take it in to have all the Vachetta replaced. It’s a birthday gift to myself.
> 
> Items on Fashionphile sell pretty fast, so buy it before it’s gone.
> 
> There’s my baby below.
> 
> View attachment 4251463



That must've been really rare or is it?


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Curious if anyone can ID this bag! TIA


----------



## leechiyong

ADreamDeferred said:


> Curious if anyone can ID this bag! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286645
> View attachment 4286646
> View attachment 4286647


Looks kind of like a musette to me.


----------



## leechiyong

That time on Christmas when you've already received your presents and are anxiously awaiting other members' reveals.


----------



## viewwing

ADreamDeferred said:


> Curious if anyone can ID this bag! TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286645
> View attachment 4286646
> View attachment 4286647


I think it’s this? 
https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-musette-tango-321013


----------



## misstrine85

I was at LV today and saw someone purchase Bleecker Box in cherry vernis. WOW! That bag is amazing!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

what’s with these damn microscopes lately?


----------



## misstrine85

Johnpauliegal said:


> what’s with these damn microscopes lately?



Microscopes?


----------



## Tnt123

Can't decide ... is the 16mm adjustable strap really worth it or should I just try to find a crossbody chain?


----------



## misstrine85

Tnt123 said:


> Can't decide ... is the 16mm adjustable strap really worth it or should I just try to find a crossbody chain?



For which bag? I love it for my pochette. I have had it for a year and regret not getting it earlier (have had my pochette for 11,5 years).


----------



## Tnt123

misstrine85 said:


> For which bag? I love it for my pochette. I have had it for a year and regret not getting it earlier (have had my pochette for 11,5 years).


Yes for new pochette - thank you for sharing.


----------



## misstrine85

Tnt123 said:


> Yes for new pochette - thank you for sharing.



I think you would like it


----------



## Tnt123

misstrine85 said:


> I think you would like it


Thank you just hope I can get it!


----------



## misstrine85

Tnt123 said:


> Thank you just hope I can get it!



Is there a reason that you might not be able to?


----------



## Tnt123

misstrine85 said:


> Is there a reason that you might not be able to?


Just not showing up available on line.


----------



## misstrine85

Tnt123 said:


> Just not showing up available on line.



Perhaps you can get it in a store. Or get help from customer service


----------



## vinbenphon1

Johnpauliegal said:


> what’s with these damn microscopes lately?


They can see dents now too.


----------



## Tnt123

Suggestions ... I'd like to have one every day bag and then one that is a good evening/sometimes daily bag. I'm waiting for Kirigami set to come in ... thought I'd use the large as a clutch. But, I'm torn because I also got the Monogram PA but am also looking at the Favorites PM or MM (I'm about 5'2" so MM may look too big). But if I keep Favorites seems silly to have PA too. Of course I love the Alma BB (I have the Alma Vernis in amarante and LOVE it) because it's a little smaller, super cute and of course can go day to night. Not sure if I love the DE or if I wanna go with an epi leather to change things up.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Tnt123 said:


> Suggestions ... I'd like to have one every day bag and then one that is a good evening/sometimes daily bag. I'm waiting for Kirigami set to come in ... thought I'd use the large as a clutch. But, I'm torn because I also got the Monogram PA but am also looking at the Favorites PM or MM (I'm about 5'2" so MM may look too big). But if I keep Favorites seems silly to have PA too. Of course I love the Alma BB (I have the Alma Vernis in amarante and LOVE it) because it's a little smaller, super cute and of course can go day to night. Not sure if I love the DE or if I wanna go with an epi leather to change things up.



I vote for the favorite pm + alma bb in DE. Very classy


----------



## ADreamDeferred

viewwing said:


> I think it’s this?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-musette-tango-321013





leechiyong said:


> Looks kind of like a musette to me.


Thanks!


----------



## LemonDrop

Got in an argument with a co worker yesterday. I work shift work around the world and this is my first time and possibly last time ever working with her. I was talking about the new LV I just ordered. She began the questions about why I didn’t just shop on the street in Shanghai? And I gave the answers.  She then proceeds to tell me that when she came through training the trainers told her that US customs allowed us to bring one fake LV bag, one fake scarf and one fake wallet through customs each visit.  I laughed in her face. I couldn’t help it. I told her that was the most ridiculous thing I had ever heard. She got mad and kept asking me if I was calling her a liar? I said, “I’m not saying someone didn’t tell you that, I am saying that it is wrong wrong wrong”. She got attitude, said she was going to ask US Customs next time she comes through. I said, “ You do that. You ask customs if you’re allowed to bring in fake counterfeit goods”? 

I just don’t understand people sometimes. No common sense.


----------



## Emsidee

LemonDrop said:


> Got in an argument with a co worker yesterday. I work shift work around the world and this is my first time and possibly last time ever working with her. I was talking about the new LV I just ordered. She began the questions about why I didn’t just shop on the street in Shanghai? And I gave the answers.  She then proceeds to tell me that when she came through training the trainers told her that US customs allowed us to bring one fake LV bag, one fake scarf and one fake wallet through customs each visit.  I laughed in her face. I couldn’t help it. I told her that was the most ridiculous thing I had ever heard. She got mad and kept asking me if I was calling her a liar? I said, “I’m not saying someone didn’t tell you that, I am saying that it is wrong wrong wrong”. She got attitude, said she was going to ask US Customs next time she comes through. I said, “ You do that. You ask customs if you’re allowed to bring in fake counterfeit goods”?
> 
> I just don’t understand people sometimes. No common sense.


I know that in the EU you can bring in counterfeit goods. This as long as you are traveling with the items and you can show that they are for personal use and not to sell.
I wouldn’t buy fake items myself anyways, but I know some people at my university who do buy fake designer goods and wear them.


----------



## LemonDrop

Emsidee said:


> I know that in the EU you can bring in counterfeit goods. This as long as you are traveling with the items and you can show that they are for personal use and not to sell.
> I wouldn’t buy fake items myself anyways, but I know some people at my university who do buy fake designer goods and wear them.



Wow.  Well I guess I was partially in the wrong. As she was one of our EU employees. However she was telling me that I could do that in US customs and that is a huge no no. I’m a US employee. However, I see now that we were having cultural differences. I would have never ever guessed that EU customs would allow that though .


----------



## Emsidee

LemonDrop said:


> Wow.  Well I guess I was partially in the wrong. As she was one of our EU employees. However she was telling me that I could do that in US customs and that is a huge no no. I’m a US employee. However, I see now that we were having cultural differences. I would have never ever guessed that EU customs would allow that though .


I wouldn’t have guessed it either, I saw it on tv and decided to do some more research on it. 
I prefer the way of the USA  where they don’t let any counterfeit goods enter the country as they support all kinds of criminal activity.


----------



## leuleu

Emsidee said:


> I know that in the EU you can bring in counterfeit goods. This as long as you are traveling with the items and you can show that they are for personal use and not to sell.
> I wouldn’t buy fake items myself anyways, but I know some people at my university who do buy fake designer goods and wear them.


No, you don't have the right to import counterfeit goods. There is a strong fight against them in France. If you are caught with a fake, it will be taken and you'll have a fine 1 or 2 X the price of the legit piece. You'll risk penal sanctions too.
https://droit-finances.commentcamarche.com/contents/1319-la-contrefacon-definition-et-sanctions


----------



## Emsidee

leuleu said:


> No, you don't have the right to import counterfeit goods. There is a strong fight against them in France. If you are caught with a fake, it will be taken and you'll have a fine 1 or 2 X the price of the legit piece. You'll risk penal sanctions too.
> https://droit-finances.commentcamarche.com/contents/1319-la-contrefacon-definition-et-sanctions


I assumed that customs regulations would be the same for all EU countries. In the Netherlands (where I live) you are allowed to import non-commercial items which are counterfeit when you are traveling with the items.
https://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/...rt/counterfeit_products1/counterfeit_articles


----------



## leuleu

Emsidee said:


> I assumed that customs regulations would be the same for all EU countries. In the Netherlands (where I live) you are allowed to import non-commercial items which are counterfeit when you are traveling with the items.
> https://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/...rt/counterfeit_products1/counterfeit_articles


Very interesting, I didn't know it was the case in Netherlands.


----------



## lvbananas

LemonDrop said:


> Wow.  Well I guess I was partially in the wrong. As she was one of our EU employees. However she was telling me that I could do that in US customs and that is a huge no no. I’m a US employee. However, I see now that we were having cultural differences. I would have never ever guessed that EU customs would allow that though .



Of topic - I like how you started out about her attitude and now when you found out you could be partially wrong, you quickly admitted it....even in a larger forum. Kudos! 

It's my goal this year to live with more integrity. I mean to be the old self that I was and that I had hoped I would be, as a teenager growing up. Seeing this post of yours just quickly made me so happy. Yay! [emoji5]


----------



## LoveLVSpeedy

LemonDrop said:


> Got in an argument with a co worker yesterday. I work shift work around the world and this is my first time and possibly last time ever working with her. I was talking about the new LV I just ordered. She began the questions about why I didn’t just shop on the street in Shanghai? And I gave the answers.  She then proceeds to tell me that when she came through training the trainers told her that US customs allowed us to bring one fake LV bag, one fake scarf and one fake wallet through customs each visit.  I laughed in her face. I couldn’t help it. I told her that was the most ridiculous thing I had ever heard. She got mad and kept asking me if I was calling her a liar? I said, “I’m not saying someone didn’t tell you that, I am saying that it is wrong wrong wrong”. She got attitude, said she was going to ask US Customs next time she comes through. I said, “ You do that. You ask customs if you’re allowed to bring in fake counterfeit goods”?
> 
> I just don’t understand people sometimes. No common sense.



I have no words ‍♀️


----------



## cdol

Hi guys

I stumbled upon this pic on IG and I absolutely love the bag!

Does anyone know what style this is or the name of it? Is it vintage?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Iamminda

cdol said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I stumbled upon this pic on IG and I absolutely love the bag!
> 
> Does anyone know what style this is or the name of it? Is it vintage?
> 
> Thanks in advance x



Monogram Blois.  Yes vintage, no longer made.  That’s all I know (from looking at FP and YC sites, lol).  It is cute — hope you find one.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Makes me crazy!!!  Sorry just venting!!!

If you’re not happy with the issue, that you think exists with your bag, why complain?  Just return it.


----------



## fabuleux

Emsidee said:


> I assumed that customs regulations would be the same for all EU countries. In the Netherlands (where I live) you are allowed to import non-commercial items which are counterfeit when you are traveling with the items.
> https://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/...rt/counterfeit_products1/counterfeit_articles


That’s completely insane but thanks for bringing this up. It looks like the legislation is different depending on individual EU countries. WTF Netherlands???


----------



## Johnpauliegal

vinbenphon1 said:


> They can see dents now too.


 Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Monogram Blois.  Yes vintage, no longer made.  That’s all I know (from looking at FP and YC sites, lol).  It is cute — hope you find one.


Wow. You know your bag names!


----------



## cdol

Iamminda said:


> Monogram Blois.  Yes vintage, no longer made.  That’s all I know (from looking at FP and YC sites, lol).  It is cute — hope you find one.




Thanks so much!
The bag looks amazing on this girl but when i googled for more photos it does look a bit of an odd shape, heh.

Oh well. I will just leave it at that fkr now.


----------



## AndreaM99

Guys, this is little weird: I came to my local LV boutique & looked up an item on my phone I wanted to show to my SA and that item was turned down from the web. The item is a new release (1/4/2019 ) and an hour before was available to "Place in Cart". My SA couldn't find it, I couldn't find it. I searched on my cell, she did on her phone as well. I gave her the M # and I was told that there are only 18 pc in the company and none in the warehouse...I saw on her screen that the item is unavailable... I left the store and looked up the item again and it was available for purchase again.  Is this a new way how to make your to order items more quickly or what? I do not believe they have a web jammer installed in the store or do they?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

So what do yo do with straps on a bag that are too short?  Do you cut them and replace them with other straps.
Musette Tango & Salsa
(Two of the few bags I gave my daughter. She said they’re too short but the straps don’t come off)


----------



## XCCX

I was in the boutique yesterday looking at some items and using my few days old PM when I randomly noticed a stitch that looked like it’s out of place, I just mentioned it to the SA who immediately took my strap off and exchanged it for a new one! He also reassured me that they’ll take care of any issue that I may face even tiny ones like this.
Their customer service impresses me every time, so glad 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> what’s with these damn microscopes lately?


Hahaha! I get it now!!!


----------



## Compass Rose

I just thought would enter this chat thread because I was just at our local mega mall in Sarasota, and saw that an LV store opened up.  The Dillards there has vintage bag now.  Dillards also just started carrying vintage LV in our tiny Port Charlotte mall.  So, we are finally moving up in the world.  All my LVs are preloved vintage, so now I am in bag heaven.  As for my personal taste, I know these bags have a heftier price tag on them, but I am touchy/feely so it is a better shopping experience than going online.  Just thought I would share some of my inner happiness here!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

Compass Rose said:


> I just thought would enter this chat thread because I was just at our local mega mall in Sarasota, and saw that an LV store opened up.  The Dillards there has vintage bag now.  Dillards also just started carrying vintage LV in our tiny Port Charlotte mall.  So, we are finally moving up in the world.  All my LVs are preloved vintage, so now I am in bag heaven.  As for my personal taste, I know these bags have a heftier price tag on them, but I am touchy/feely so it is a better shopping experience than going online.  Just thought I would share some of my inner happiness here!



I wonder if they guarantee authenticity? In Chicago I’ve seen some vintage pieces in Macy’s & Banana Republic (odd),


----------



## snibor

Compass Rose said:


> I just thought would enter this chat thread because I was just at our local mega mall in Sarasota, and saw that an LV store opened up.  The Dillards there has vintage bag now.  Dillards also just started carrying vintage LV in our tiny Port Charlotte mall.  So, we are finally moving up in the world.  All my LVs are preloved vintage, so now I am in bag heaven.  As for my personal taste, I know these bags have a heftier price tag on them, but I am touchy/feely so it is a better shopping experience than going online.  Just thought I would share some of my inner happiness here!



I have seen lv at lord and Taylor and the prices were outrageous.   So much so you’d be better off getting a new bag unless of course it’s a discontinued piece and one that a person might really want.   I think it’s appealing to people who are unfamiliar with pricing.


----------



## Aoifs

snibor said:


> I have seen lv at lord and Taylor and the prices were outrageous.   So much so you’d be better off getting a new bag unless of course it’s a discontinued piece and one that a person might really want.   I think it’s appealing to people who are unfamiliar with pricing.


This is a major bug bear of mine..I've seen bags in consignment stores here (Ireland) that were a higher price than new in store.

And thats for bags that are still available! I can understand it for some bags that are discontinued. 

I've also seen the in store price listed as the original price of the pre-loved item making it seem (to the unfamiliar) that their price is even more of a bargain. 

It pays to do your research as sometimes pre-loved is not a good deal.


----------



## Compass Rose

I actually do my research, buy I am just one of those shoppers that will spend the money if it is a bag I have always admired and I can see for myself that it is in great condition.  I don't think I have seen a vintage bag at any of these stores that wasn't in excellent condition.  Some of the preloved bags on the internet don't always turn out what they claim to be condition-wise.  Therefore, I am happy with my experience.


----------



## margcl

Off topic, but anyone know the international availability of the Speedy 20, in black empreinte leather? It's available on the US site where I'm from, but was hoping to buy in France when I visit later this year. It's not listed on the French LV website. If you've spotted one near you outside the US, I'd love to know! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aoifs

mfc103 said:


> Off topic, but anyone know the international availability of the Speedy 20, in black empreinte leather? It's available on the US site where I'm from, but was hoping to buy in France when I visit later this year. It's not listed on the French LV website. If you've spotted one near you outside the US, I'd love to know! Thanks in advance!


For some reason it's not currently appearing on the French site which probably isn't a good sign re availability right now. Since you're visiting later this year it may be back by then?


----------



## roxies_mom

Johnpauliegal said:


> So what do yo do with straps on a bag that are too short?  Do you cut them and replace them with other straps.
> Musette Tango & Salsa
> (Two of the few bags I gave my daughter. She said they’re too short but the straps don’t come off)


Check out the show us your lv hacks thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/902693/

Let's Show How We Do LV Hacks!! Share Your Innovative Ideas and Ways to Modify LV


----------



## purpurri

hello everyone! i need some  help. i'm not LV fan and never owned any bags, but i won today a lot of celebrity owned items and among of them was this LV bag. please help me to find out the name of this bag and its estimated value? i also have no idea if it is auth or not, but i hope so. any help will be highly appreciated!


----------



## roxies_mom

purpurri said:


> hello everyone! i need some  help. i'm not LV fan and never owned any bags, but i won today a lot of celebrity owned items and among of them was this LV bag. please help me to find out the name of this bag and its estimated value? i also have no idea if it is auth or not, but i hope so. any help will be highly appreciated!


----------



## Bjstew

Any recommendations on a good card holder? I was looking for something to put extra cards in (store loyalty cards and gift cards). I was thinking of getting. The Kiragami set and splitting it with my mother, but I’m open to other options. Thanks!


----------



## Bjstew

Any advice on a Card holder?  I need something to put extra cards in (store loyalty cards/ gift cards). Any recomendations?  Thinking about a pocket organizer or splitting the Pochette Kiragami set with my mom.  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 1LV

Bjstew said:


> Any advice on a Card holder?  I need something to put extra cards in (store loyalty cards/ gift cards). Any recomendations?  Thinking about a pocket organizer or splitting the Pochette Kiragami set with my mom.  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


I have a pocket organizer I use as a small wallet, and absolutely love it.  It’s one of my most used SLGs.


----------



## viewwing

Bjstew said:


> Any advice on a Card holder?  I need something to put extra cards in (store loyalty cards/ gift cards). Any recomendations?  Thinking about a pocket organizer or splitting the Pochette Kiragami set with my mom.  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


You can also try the zippy multicartes.


----------



## vargagirl

Business card holder / Enveloppe Carte de Visite


----------



## EpiFanatic

cdol said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I stumbled upon this pic on IG and I absolutely love the bag!
> 
> Does anyone know what style this is or the name of it? Is it vintage?
> 
> Thanks in advance x



I had one. Just FYI. It keeps flipping. I mean the whole bag. I think it’s because the straps attach at the middle of the bag and the bag can go either way. Just warning you of a potential use hazard that is not immediately obvious.


----------



## lovestarcat

I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask this question, but I'm wondering if the Multicolore Courtney is super rigid or will it slouch and fit closer to your body when using the crossbody strap. I'm looking into an MM, if that helps. If anyone has pics of their Courtneys in action I'd love to see them, either direct me to a link or tell me where to look  Thanks!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

purpurri said:


> hello everyone! i need some  help. i'm not LV fan and never owned any bags, but i won today a lot of celebrity owned items and among of them was this LV bag. please help me to find out the name of this bag and its estimated value? i also have no idea if it is auth or not, but i hope so. any help will be highly appreciated!
> View attachment 4304722


this is 100% replica goods.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I need to stop posting my opinions.


----------



## Sail4Seas

How much would you pay for a pre-loved Eva Monogram in Excellent Condition?  Is $950.00 too much, guaranteed authentic?


----------



## lvbananas

Hi, could someone please ID this bag?


----------



## KS3

lvbananas said:


> Hi, could someone please ID this bag?



Pallas Shopper


----------



## lvbananas

KS3 said:


> Pallas Shopper



Thanks!


----------



## Sail4Seas

Looking to buy a pre-loved Eva and cannot decide between Monogram & Damier Ebene.  I used to have the Eva in Damier Ebene and bought it brand new & sold it.  I like that the monogram has the smaller brass plate but it also has the vachetta.  I will probably purchase of fashionphile to be sure of authenticity.

I would probably use it as a day purse since I am retired now and like small purses.  I don't carry a lot.  Also, I would use for vacations, cruises, etc.

Help me decide.  Which would you purchase and why?


----------



## Kristaeve41

I loved the white multicolor monogram speedy Jessica Simpson has back in the day. Do you feel these can still be worn today or do they look outdated? Thanks! B


----------



## fabuleux

Kristaeve41 said:


> I loved the white multicolor monogram speedy Jessica Simpson has back in the day. Do you feel these can still be worn today or do they look outdated? Thanks! B


To me, these look super dated. 
Others still love them.


----------



## misstrine85

Sail4Seas said:


> Looking to buy a pre-loved Eva and cannot decide between Monogram & Damier Ebene.  I used to have the Eva in Damier Ebene and bought it brand new & sold it.  I like that the monogram has the smaller brass plate but it also has the vachetta.  I will probably purchase of fashionphile to be sure of authenticity.
> 
> I would probably use it as a day purse since I am retired now and like small purses.  I don't carry a lot.  Also, I would use for vacations, cruises, etc.
> 
> Help me decide.  Which would you purchase and why?



I like the Eva much better in mono. My mom has had hers for over 10 years ans the patina just makes it even more beautiful.


----------



## misstrine85

Kristaeve41 said:


> I loved the white multicolor monogram speedy Jessica Simpson has back in the day. Do you feel these can still be worn today or do they look outdated? Thanks! B



To me they look dated. If you still love it, though, that wouldn’t stop me from wearing it. I still wear my Botkier Sophie, which I bought over 10 years ago.


----------



## luludog

Compass Rose said:


> I just thought would enter this chat thread because I was just at our local mega mall in Sarasota, and saw that an LV store opened up.  The Dillards there has vintage bag now.  Dillards also just started carrying vintage LV in our tiny Port Charlotte mall.  So, we are finally moving up in the world.  All my LVs are preloved vintage, so now I am in bag heaven.  As for my personal taste, I know these bags have a heftier price tag on them, but I am touchy/feely so it is a better shopping experience than going online.  Just thought I would share some of my inner happiness here!


I was at my local Dillard’s today & also was surprised to see the Louie Vuitton vintage for sale. I was also happy to see them! the sales lady told me if you use your Dillard’s charge card, you can get 12 months no interest financing! If I see something I like, I would probably buy it.


----------



## fabuleux

luludog said:


> I was at my local Dillard’s today & also was surprised to see the Louie Vuitton vintage for sale. I was also happy to see them! the sales lady told me if you use your Dillard’s charge card, you can get 12 months no interest financing! If I see something I like, I would probably buy it.


They are way overpriced so do your research before buying these bags. You can get a much better deal on eBay or at consignment stores such as Fashionphile and Yoogi's.


----------



## Compass Rose

fabuleux said:


> They are way overpriced so do your research before buying these bags. You can get a much better deal on eBay or at consignment stores such as Fashionphile and Yoogi's.


The thing is....and I don't know how else to say it.....but I have been burned once on a purchase on a well known consignment website and my love for vintage LV is so great, that I would rather pay the hundred dollars more to hold and feel and look and smell the bag and then get my instant gratification when I buy the one I like.  I know they are a bit more money, but to me, it is so worth it.


----------



## Melfontana

luludog said:


> I was at my local Dillard’s today & also was surprised to see the Louie Vuitton vintage for sale. I was also happy to see them! the sales lady told me if you use your Dillard’s charge card, you can get 12 months no interest financing! If I see something I like, I would probably buy it.



Century 21 also sells used LV and Gucci which I find weird and I don’t know why.


----------



## viewwing

I have something on the way n am excited! It’s s been shipped!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

What do you figure your spend has to be to get a Holiday/ New Year gift from you SA?!
Mine texted something was in the mail and she sent me a monogrammed luggage tag!  I love it.  I'm really happy it wasn't a fragrance sample or something like that.


----------



## mdcx

cdol said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I stumbled upon this pic on IG and I absolutely love the bag!
> 
> Does anyone know what style this is or the name of it? Is it vintage?
> 
> Thanks in advance x


If you do want a vintage Blois there are plenty of Japanese sellers on Ebay.


----------



## fabuleux

Am I the only person in this world who thinks that Louis Vuitton's "AirPods" are terribly tacky and unsightly? 
The design of the original Apple AirPods is so sleek... what's not to love? The LV version looks like a bad earring from the 1980s. And let's not even talk about the hideous logos... Another item that kinds of ruin the brand for me.


----------



## BoomBoom

fabuleux said:


> Am I the only person in this world who thinks that Louis Vuitton's "AirPods" are terribly tacky and unsightly?
> The design of the original Apple AirPods is so sleek... what's not to love? The LV version looks like a bad earring from the 1980s. And let's not even talk about the hideous logos... Another item that kinds of ruin the brand for me.



I had not heard that news. Why would LV want to get in the headphone game any way.  What I could see online is ugly. I agree with you.


----------



## fabuleux

BoomBoom said:


> I had not heard that news. Why would LV want to get in the headphone game any way.  What I could see online is ugly. I agree with you.


I think it goes along with the smart watch and smart luggage launched recently. It’s a new market so they’re trying to make money off of people willing to spend 1K on earphones.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> Am I the only person in this world who thinks that Louis Vuitton's "AirPods" are terribly tacky and unsightly?
> The design of the original Apple AirPods is so sleek... what's not to love? The LV version looks like a bad earring from the 1980s. And let's not even talk about the hideous logos... Another item that kinds of ruin the brand for me.


It looks like someone put some ugly LV stickers on them.


----------



## mdcx

I saw someone wearing this bag tonight, _Virgil Abloh Ss19 Monogram Soft Trunk_. It may have been a replica of course, but it didn't look so great in real life, the edges of the bag did not seem straight. Perhaps that's the style though?


----------



## fabuleux

Just came across this on Insta...


----------



## misstrine85

I know nm means new model, but are there also a abbreviation for the old model?


----------



## fabuleux

misstrine85 said:


> I know nm means new model, but are there also a abbreviation for the old model?


OM is used on the forum but that’s not LV official vocabulary.

Here are some other abbreviations used by LV: 
NM = nouveau modèle
PM = petit modèle
MM = moyen modèle
GM = grand modèle


----------



## leechiyong

fabuleux said:


> OM is used on the forum but that’s not LV official vocabulary.
> 
> Here are some other abbreviations used by LV:
> NM = nouveau modèle
> PM = petit modèle
> MM = moyen modèle
> GM = grand modèle


I've heard is BB short for bebe bandouliere; is this correct?


----------



## fabuleux

leechiyong said:


> I've heard is BB short for bebe bandouliere; is this correct?


Just Bébé.


----------



## leechiyong

fabuleux said:


> Just Bébé.


Thank you!  That makes so much more sense to me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> OM is used on the forum but that’s not LV official vocabulary.
> 
> Here are some other abbreviations used by LV:
> NM = nouveau modèle
> PM = petit modèle
> MM = moyen modèle
> GM = grand modèle


So translated to English just in case SO can't figure it out...
NM = new model
PM = petit(small)model
MM = medium model
GM = grand(large) model
Right?


----------



## misstrine85

fabuleux said:


> OM is used on the forum but that’s not LV official vocabulary.
> 
> Here are some other abbreviations used by LV:
> NM = nouveau modèle
> PM = petit modèle
> MM = moyen modèle
> GM = grand modèle



Thank you


----------



## rockyroc19

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I recently purchased a speedy b 30 DE second hand. I know that shades can vary a bit does anyone else have a speedy or DE print bag that has this tint kind of purple? It mainly comes out in the sunlight. I'd appreciate any responses!


----------



## yvette_orozco

Hi everyone!

So I purchased a bag in December and had it shipped to the store. Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to pick it up within the 30 days and I expected the bag to be returned to the warehouse expecting a full refund. It’s been over a month and I called, apparently the bag never got shipped back to the warehouse and I can still go pick it up. My dilemma is that I no longer want it and I’m not sure if I should ask for a refund in store or handle it they the phones. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Melfontana

yvette_orozco said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I purchased a bag in December and had it shipped to the store. Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to pick it up within the 30 days and I expected the bag to be returned to the warehouse expecting a full refund. It’s been over a month and I called, apparently the bag never got shipped back to the warehouse and I can still go pick it up. My dilemma is that I no longer want it and I’m not sure if I should ask for a refund in store or handle it they the phones.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I think they will hold it for as long as they have to because you paid for it. I would ask your SA sooner rather then later, if you can still return it even though the window for returns expired. 
I’m not sure how that works out with their computer system because 30 days is 30 days - Good Luck!


----------



## fabuleux

rockyroc19 said:


> View attachment 4326925
> View attachment 4326926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I recently purchased a speedy b 30 DE second hand. I know that shades can vary a bit does anyone else have a speedy or DE print bag that has this tint kind of purple? It mainly comes out in the sunlight. I'd appreciate any responses!


For peace of mind, I suggest you get your bag authenticated.


----------



## Fernsmum

fabuleux said:


> Just came across this on Insta...
> View attachment 4326554


I saw this too


----------



## M*A*R*S

Hi I just purchased a speedy35b and Sarah wallet, I would really like to have them hot stamped but not sure if there’s any rules to it, also I read that once it’s hot stamped there’s no returns which is ok as I plan to keep them and pass down to my daughter. However what if something goes wrong in the future like a defect in the item would I still be able to get it repaired or replaced. I’m saying replaced because I had my original 3yr old speedy replaced recentl due to glazing and cracking issues.


----------



## jellyv

M*A*R*S said:


> Hi I just purchased a speedy35b and Sarah wallet, I would really like to have them hot stamped but not sure if there’s any rules to it, also I read that once it’s hot stamped there’s no returns which is ok as I plan to keep them and pass down to my daughter. However what if something goes wrong in the future like a defect in the item would I still be able to get it repaired or replaced. s.



LV hot stamping (meaning it is done by LV and _only_ by LV) doesn't void any future repair. Nor does it affect whether you can return an item deemed defective; it's the item itself they intend to replace or repair.


----------



## M*A*R*S

jellyv said:


> LV hot stamping (meaning it is done by LV and _only_ by LV) doesn't void any future repair. Nor does it affect whether you can return an item deemed defective; it's the item itself they intend to replace or repair.


Thanks so much! Just wanted to make sure before I take it in to be stamped.


----------



## misstrine85

If a bag has the datecode 853, is it from March 1985 or May 1983?


----------



## fabuleux

85


----------



## fabuleux

85


misstrine85 said:


> If a bag has the datecode 853, is it from March 1985 or May 1983?


----------



## misstrine85

fabuleux said:


> 85



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## misstrine85

I had the loveliest dream last night. I dreamt that I had a Ribera MM in red epi [emoji173]️ 

Have there ever been a bag in red epi in a shape like that? Other than Speedy? It was so elegant [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

misstrine85 said:


> I had the loveliest dream last night. I dreamt that I had a Ribera MM in red epi [emoji173]️
> 
> Have there ever been a bag in red epi in a shape like that? Other than Speedy? It was so elegant [emoji7]


What a lovely dream indeed! If it's not IRL, LV should definitely make this!!!!!


----------



## misstrine85

Sunshine mama said:


> What a lovely dream indeed! If it's not IRL, LV should definitely make this!!!!!



I think so too! I dreamt that I were lying on a bench in a park in the sunshine, wearing my blue mono shawl and a black trenchcoat with the bag sitting next to me. It was just so beautiful! I remember every detail of it [emoji7]


----------



## piccolochimico

fabuleux said:


> Am I the only person in this world who thinks that Louis Vuitton's "AirPods" are terribly tacky and unsightly?
> The design of the original Apple AirPods is so sleek... what's not to love? The LV version looks like a bad earring from the 1980s. And let's not even talk about the hideous logos... Another item that kinds of ruin the brand for me.



In one word......fugly 

I still have to have a look to the new collections, but plastic bags (keepall) are not my cup of tea.
Too many instagrammers/resellers, when i read that a bag is an investment i get so annoyed.
Not to mention the *chain*....


----------



## misstrine85

I was at a coffee place like Starbucks today. It’s a crowded place with a lot of customers, but the barista - a teenage girl - remembered me and something she had told me a few weeks ago. I told her that she had a good memory in remembering me.

“Well, I remembered your bag...” she said with a shy voice. 

So sweet [emoji1]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

misstrine85 said:


> I was at a coffee place like Starbucks today. It’s a crowded place with a lot of customers, but the barista - a teenage girl - remembered me and something she had told me a few weeks ago. I told her that she had a good memory in remembering me.
> 
> “Well, I remembered your bag...” she said with a shy voice.
> 
> So sweet [emoji1]


Aww that was sweet


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I’m willing to give up my brand new PA in DA for that toiletry pouch 26 with that beautiful design.


----------



## Alvingo

Hi quick question. The stitches holding the tag has some red stitches coming out from inside is this normal for lv bags?


----------



## Emsidee

Alvingo said:


> Hi quick question. The stitches holding the tag has some red stitches coming out from inside is this normal for lv bags?


Hi, I saw you also posted this in the authenticate this thread and they referred you to a professional authentication service. Please use one if you want to know if your bag is authentic (you can search for authentication services on this forum or just google it)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lol sometimes this forum has me flustered with too many threads. This is a warning repost so hopefully this is the right place for it:

*I hope everyone doesn't mind that I'm watermarking pics again, especially for any design-based or personalized items. I'm seeing a troubling spike in Instagram profiles selling fakes and using any authentic LV pics they can find as a front. Even some posing as personal shoppers selling multi-brand AA+ replicas. BUYERS BEWARE!*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alvingo said:


> Hi quick question. The stitches holding the tag has some red stitches coming out from inside is this normal for lv bags?


I can't authenticate your bag, but I can tell you about my bags.
I noticed the same things with my bags that have the red lining inside.  LV uses red bobbin thread in these cases,  and sometimes the red bobbin thread is slightly visible on the outside stitching. And I bought my bags from the LV stores.


----------



## roubass

Have to show off my LV Pulse sneakers in python. All three are samples, white and purple are 1 of 1 (only one in the whole world), gold ones were produced for stores, however, I still own the runway version. (FW18)


----------



## gucci girl

What thread can I go to for upcoming releases. I would like to see if I should wait or buy now.


----------



## fabuleux

gucci girl said:


> What thread can I go to for upcoming releases. I would like to see if I should wait or buy now.


There is a thread for each upcoming season like Fall 2019 etc.


----------



## gucci girl

fabuleux said:


> There is a thread for each upcoming season like Fall 2019 etc.


 Can you tell me where .. I must be missing it


----------



## EmmJay

gucci girl said:


> Can you tell me where .. I must be missing it



Here you go...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lv-ss-2019.996638/


----------



## Shawn heath

Hello I'm new to this forum blog. I have a lv bag that appears to be authentic . I posted it in poshmark to sell but was told by two poshmark sellers that my bag was fake. It has no#s inside the inside zipper has the lv logo and the stitching says it's made in france but the code says made in China. So I googled it and it says purses are made in france , China USA, and they are authentic so I'm confused need help to make sure my bag is the real deal


----------



## piccolochimico

China is NOT a manufacturing site for original LV's items.


----------



## jellyv

Shawn heath said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum blog. I have a lv bag that appears to be authentic . I posted it in poshmark to sell but was told by two poshmark sellers that my bag was fake. I'm confused need help to make sure my bag is the real deal



Obviously, you need to have it authenticated, esp since you yourself have little or no knowledge of LV to judge if it’s even potentially authentic. Your item doesn’t meet the LV forum requirements to authenticate it here, so you will have to find a paid authentication service (some are discussed on this site). Please do not try to sell it anywhere til you do.

Where did you get it, and what did you pay, if you wish to share?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Hi.  Do you remember there was a thread for traveling with LV?  I wanted to check that thread but i  cannot find it.  TIA


----------



## Lolapagola

Hi, I have a question some of you might know the answer to. I recently purchased a vintage Noe in Monogram Canvas and the date code is A2 8909. But the handles are thicker and stitched all the way through like the ones from 1990 and beyond, they are not soft like the ones from the 80s usually are. Did they change the design in 1989? Did I read the date code wrong, it should be 1989, right? I´m sure the bag is authentic.


----------



## fabuleux

Lolapagola said:


> Hi, I have a question some of you might know the answer to. I recently purchased a vintage Noe in Monogram Canvas and the date code is A2 8909. But the handles are thicker and stitched all the way through like the ones from 1990 and beyond, they are not soft like the ones from the 80s usually are. Did they change the design in 1989? Did I read the date code wrong, it should be 1989, right? I´m sure the bag is authentic.


A28909 is not a legitimate date code.


----------



## LuigiZ

BonVoyageBaby said:


> What do you figure your spend has to be to get a Holiday/ New Year gift from you SA?!
> Mine texted something was in the mail and she sent me a monogrammed luggage tag!  I love it.  I'm really happy it wasn't a fragrance sample or something like that.


i had a client that he  went into the store there would lock the door, so he could shop. He told me if you spent 100000 they would custom make you anything you like  nice to be rich. LZ
ps i like him he would give me the left overs hehe


----------



## misstrine85

My preloved key pouch got a new zipper and keychain (or what it is called). It looks almost brand new now except the super soft leather [emoji173]️

View attachment 4342253


View attachment 4342254


View attachment 4342255


----------



## chillny96

Would anyone know if the Cosmetic pouch GM size is being discontinued I can't find it in DE online!


----------



## jellyv

fabuleux said:


> A28909 is not a legitimate date code.


Weirdly, it did exist sporadically on authentic Noes in 1989. There was some jiggling of the date code right about then (still year/month), right before it changed in 1990.  I discovered this when I had one years ago.
Here's an authentic one, e.g.:
https://www.fmasarovic.com/en/sold/louis-vuitton-noe-large-monogram-canvas-shoulder-bag.p16833.html


----------



## LuigiZ

jellyv said:


> Weirdly, it did exist sporadically on authentic Noes in 1989. There was some jiggling of the date code right about then (still year/month), right before it changed in 1990.  I discovered this when I had one years ago.
> Here's an authentic one, e.g.:
> https://www.fmasarovic.com/en/sold/louis-vuitton-noe-large-monogram-canvas-shoulder-bag.p16833.html


is this right.
A0, A1, A2, AA, AAS (Special Order)
i dont know about the A's
i will have to google and self teach myself


----------



## LuigiZ

So i just bought and received some pre-loved bags.  I have to hide them and then in 4 or 6 weeks start using them.. my wife will say to me " is that a new bag" and i will say " What this bag a had it for some time ".. You all know what i'm talking about. Right,Right, come on you know.. 
Also like to tell you that ever pre love bag is ck for authenticate.  i use ******************  for 20 usd and 5 more for what it is valve at.
nice to have a peice of paper to go with the bag you are going to love for some time. I will have a photo shot later after i clean and repair what i dont like. both are from 2004 
Its like buy one get one free...... LFG


----------



## vinbenphon1

Work_For_Purse said:


> Hi.  Do you remember there was a thread for traveling with LV?  I wanted to check that thread but i  cannot find it.  TIA


Use the search function at the top of this page, enter traveling and select titles only, search this forum and bingo.


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton is hiring 200 employees for its new manufacturing site in the Vendée region. No prior experience necessary. Four week intensive training after hiring. Any TPFr needs a side job?


----------



## LuigiZ

LuigiZ said:


> So i just bought and received some pre-loved bags.  I have to hide them and then in 4 or 6 weeks start using them.. my wife will say to me " is that a new bag" and i will say " What this bag a had it for some time ".. You all know what i'm talking about. Right,Right, come on you know..
> Also like to tell you that ever pre love bag is ck for authenticate.  i use ******************  for 20 usd and 5 more for what it is valve at.
> nice to have a peice of paper to go with the bag you are going to love for some time. I will have a photo shot later after i clean and repair what i dont like. both are from 2004
> Its like buy one get one free...... LFG


did some change my post... firt time has happen in all my forum post..... WHY


----------



## snibor

LuigiZ said:


> did some change my post... firt time has happen in all my forum post..... WHY



Mod would have edited your post.  You can’t link to a site.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I posted this on the stalking thread since I’m always there. 

Reality has set in. I have placed myself on ban island. Don’t plan on leaving.


----------



## LuigiZ

i am so made.. trying to buy a dust cover and every one has 2 Dimension   which will be like a envelope type cover 
if it has a sewn bottom then it has 3 (H x W x L ).. what is so hard to but all 3 when selling a box type cover. 
its like buying a bag and only giving the L x W 
o well i'll keep looking and asking pep that don't know how to measure a box  LFG


----------



## Melfontana

LuigiZ said:


> i am so made.. trying to buy a dust cover and every one has 2 Dimension   which will be like a envelope type cover
> if it has a sewn bottom then it has 3 (H x W x L ).. what is so hard to but all 3 when selling a box type cover.
> its like buying a bag and only giving the L x W
> o well i'll keep looking and asking pep that don't know how to measure a box  LFG



I think you’re made because your inquiry may be wrong [emoji848]
Dust covers have 2 dimensions because it is envelope style!
You’re looking for a drawstring dust bag - that will have three dimensions!
Also why are you trying to buy one - just go in and ask your SA - they will usually give you one if they have the size available.


----------



## LuigiZ

snibor said:


> Mod would have edited your post.  You can’t link to a site.


not a link just the name of the company.. never is Benz or Rolex forms has that happen. we are here to help all. anyway whatever.. I am new and do not have power to change  LFG
ps i am not Affiliated with any company that i talk about


----------



## snibor

LuigiZ said:


> not a link just the name of the company.. never is Benz or Rolex forms has that happen. we are here to help all. anyway whatever.. I am new and do not have power to change  LFG
> ps i am not Affiliated with any company that i talk about



I’m not a mod.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

vinbenphon1 said:


> Use the search function at the top of this page, enter traveling and select titles only, search this forum and bingo.


Thank you  I will try that


----------



## LuigiZ

snibor said:


> I’m not a mod.


I know i was just venting
Thanks and hope your well. Lfg


Melfontana said:


> I think you’re made because your inquiry may be wrong [emoji848]
> Dust covers have 2 dimensions because it is envelope style!
> You’re looking for a drawstring dust bag - that will have three dimensions!
> Also why are you trying to buy one - just go in and ask your SA - they will usually give you one if they have the size available.


my brain.. i'll go TMR...  i was thinking because i bought a per-loved ( do to the style is not made any more ) they would not give me one... WELL THE thing is i go in and my credit card comes out. lol. LFG


----------



## Johnpauliegal

You try to help someone and you get screwed in the end. Go figure.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Johnpauliegal said:


> You try to help someone and you get screwed in the end. Go figure.


No good deed goes unpunished...


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Work_For_Purse said:


> Thank you  I will try that


Hmmm i still could not find this.  sigh...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Good evening from Germany, 
we were in Paris last week and I got a few moments of sheer bliss: a visit to the LV store (Saint Germain des Prés)! No, I didn´t buy anything, but I enjoyed the experience tremendously! Seeing all the beautiful bags in person and even trying some on. The SA was more than charming (while I had feared to even enter the shop, anxious to be told it wasn´t my place to be as I usually only go for pre-loved bags.). I had a very close look at the lovely Twist model with the chain strap- stunning in its simplicity! To be honest I was more than tempted, but sanity kicked in and it stayed where it was. In hindsight it would have been a bit small for me anyway...  back home I dried my tears with buying a (huge) preloved YSL from the Tom Ford era for a significant lot less...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Work_For_Purse said:


> Hmmm i still could not find this.  sigh...


----------



## Work_For_Purse

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 4347953


thank you. vinbenphon1.   I looked through the results but i did not find the threat i was looking for.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 4347953


Finally found it!  Yay.  thank you


----------



## Marktheshark

I’m a husband in need of some help. It’s our anni in a few days and need a last second gift. My budget is 3k what’s the best bag right now?


----------



## Melfontana

Marktheshark said:


> I’m a husband in need of some help. It’s our anni in a few days and need a last second gift. My budget is 3k what’s the best bag right now?



Which bags does she carry now?!? 
Shoulder, Crossbody, Tote!?!
There are new releases available so it would help to know her style


----------



## Marktheshark

Melfontana said:


> Which bags does she carry now?!?
> Shoulder, Crossbody, Tote!?!
> There are new releases available so it would help to know her style


She has a tote in the Monaram. It’s called neo noe in monogram and red. She also has a pochette in black with gold accents.


----------



## Melfontana

Marktheshark said:


> She has a tote in the Monaram. It’s called neo noe in monogram and red. She also has a pochette in black with gold accents.



This is a new release. It’s a nice size and can be worn shoulder carry or crossbody. It’s being compared to the coveted Gucci Disco. It’s a leather bag as opposed to the canvas so it may be nice for her first leather piece. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The key pouch in matching leather can be used as a small card case/wallet. It’s great inside a smaller bag like above. 


Both have gold accent and are nice additions to any collection. 
Idk if that helps but just a suggestion.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Marktheshark said:


> She has a tote in the Monaram. It’s called neo noe in monogram and red. She also has a pochette in black with gold accents.


does she have a neverfull or a speedy? these bags are classics, and they will most probably be worn to death if your wife packs heavy. otherwise, you can also opt to go for trendy bags such as the dauphine, cannes, twist. am not sure if the dauphine and twist fits within your budget though, but i would think of going for something mid range, in case she doesn't like it and would want to exchange for sth else in store - then you can be extra sweet by topping up the balance for her.. lol


----------



## Marktheshark

Firstfullsteps said:


> does she have a neverfull or a speedy? these bags are classics, and they will most probably be worn to death if your wife packs heavy. otherwise, you can also opt to go for trendy bags such as the dauphine, cannes, twist. am not sure if the dauphine and twist fits within your budget though, but i would think of going for something mid range, in case she doesn't like it and would want to exchange for sth else in store - then you can be extra sweet by topping up the balance for her.. lol



I ended up getting the saintonge in creme. She’s mentioned wanting a smaller travel bag and the sales person at lv convinced me in getting it. It’s her style and I hope she loves it


----------



## Marktheshark

Melfontana said:


> This is a new release. It’s a nice size and can be worn shoulder carry or crossbody. It’s being compared to the coveted Gucci Disco. It’s a leather bag as opposed to the canvas so it may be nice for her first leather piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350052
> 
> The key pouch in matching leather can be used as a small card case/wallet. It’s great inside a smaller bag like above.
> View attachment 4350053
> 
> Both have gold accent and are nice additions to any collection.
> Idk if that helps but just a suggestion.


 

Hey thanks for all the help I ended up getting the saintonge in creme! Hopefully she loves it!


----------



## Melfontana

Marktheshark said:


> Hey thanks for all the help I ended up getting the saintonge in creme! Hopefully she loves it!



Excellent choice - the cream is so classy looking. I just showed my BF the black and he said if your going to get it go for the cream [emoji1360] it’s a richer looking bag. 
I hope she [emoji173]️ it


----------



## sssstmayes

Hi guys! I am wanting to buy the speedy b 20 in the empriente. However, on the website it hasn't been available in forever. I have asked if it is discontinued in this size but no on seems to know. Anyone know anything?


----------



## playboy miles

i love the bag !! very rare


----------



## snibor

sssstmayes said:


> Hi guys! I am wanting to buy the speedy b 20 in the empriente. However, on the website it hasn't been available in forever. I have asked if it is discontinued in this size but no on seems to know. Anyone know anything?



Have you called customer service?


----------



## sssstmayes

snibor said:


> Have you called customer service?


Yes I have but they don't really seem to know. Some say it is discontinued and some have said it isn't it just hasn't been available in a long time


----------



## snibor

sssstmayes said:


> Yes I have but they don't really seem to know. Some say it is discontinued and some have said it isn't it just hasn't been available in a long time



 aw.  Sorry.


----------



## fabuleux

Random observation: 
I wish everyone would stop starting their threads with “So...”.


----------



## Melfontana

fabuleux said:


> Random observation:
> I wish everyone would stop starting their threads with “So...”.



I’m guilty of this .... [emoji53]


----------



## karman

I think I made the mistake of placing an order for an item in store, to be sent to the store.

Reading through threads, it seems I would've been better off ordering online and having it delivered - but I figured that I wouldn't be home and would have to pick it up somewhere anyway, and I thought the store would simply order one in as soon as I placed the order.
 
Now I'm wondering if I was simply placed on a wait list. All the while, the item is showing in stock online. It's not d/c - just that when I called Cust Service, they said my store had one but when I arrived apparently the item was taken off the floor because it was damaged. My receipt is titled "Waiting (Reserv.)" and the pick up date is March 8 - I placed the order on Feb 27. Does it seriously take a week and a half to have something brought to the store, or did I simply get placed on a waitlist for when they get more stock?!​


----------



## Melfontana

karman said:


> I think I made the mistake of placing an order for an item in store, to be sent to the store.
> 
> Reading through threads, it seems I would've been better off ordering online and having it delivered - but I figured that I wouldn't be home and would have to pick it up somewhere anyway, and I thought the store would simply order one in as soon as I placed the order.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I was simply placed on a wait list. All the while, the item is showing in stock online. It's not d/c - just that when I called Cust Service, they said my store had one but when I arrived apparently the item was taken off the floor because it was damaged. My receipt is titled "Waiting (Reserv.)" and the pick up date is March 8 - I placed the order on Feb 27. Does it seriously take a week and a half to have something brought to the store, or did I simply get placed on a waitlist for when they get more stock?!​



I’m surprised it would take so long. It’s fairly quick when you order on-line and ship to store (I’ve ordered a few times over the weekend and the item is usually received by the store I had it shipped to by Monday, Tuesday the latest. 
Did you order and pre-pay for your item or did they just order one for you - to see if you like it - and then pay?  The reason I ask is because there is a difference. 
If you ordered from store and paid then when the item comes in it’s yours. If you order from store on reserve and someone comes in before they contact you and ask for the item, then technically they can sell it to the person who is there at the moment. 

This is what happened when I happened up receiving my Reverse PM.  I visited an LV stand alone store and I asked about the bag. The SA said they did not have any at the moment so I asked her to check another store. She told me that one arrived that morning to an LV in Macy’s 15 minutes away. So we rushed over and I asked the SA in Macy’s if they had one and he hesitated and I said another store just literally looked it up and they said you guys did. So he walked over to another SA and must have told her I wanted the bag. She hesitated and said she was holding it for a client who was on the waitlist - checked her phone - and told me the client never got back to her and that she’d be right back. I waited and she came out from the back with the bag. It was perfect and I said I’d take it and she hesitated again - then the male SA said you have to give it to her - because your client never got back to you to purchase. So that was my experience - I’m not 100% sure if that’s the way it works


----------



## karman

Melfontana said:


> I’m surprised it would take so long. It’s fairly quick when you order on-line and ship to store (I’ve ordered a few times over the weekend and the item is usually received by the store I had it shipped to by Monday, Tuesday the latest.
> Did you order and pre-pay for your item or did they just order one for you - to see if you like it - and then pay?  The reason I ask is because there is a difference.
> If you ordered from store and paid then when the item comes in it’s yours. If you order from store on reserve and someone comes in before they contact you and ask for the item, then technically they can sell it to the person who is there at the moment.
> 
> This is what happened when I happened up receiving my Reverse PM.  I visited an LV stand alone store and I asked about the bag. The SA said they did not have any at the moment so I asked her to check another store. She told me that one arrived that morning to an LV in Macy’s 15 minutes away. So we rushed over and I asked the SA in Macy’s if they had one and he hesitated and I said another store just literally looked it up and they said you guys did. So he walked over to another SA and must have told her I wanted the bag. She hesitated and said she was holding it for a client who was on the waitlist - checked her phone - and told me the client never got back to her and that she’d be right back. I waited and she came out from the back with the bag. It was perfect and I said I’d take it and she hesitated again - then the male SA said you have to give it to her - because your client never got back to you to purchase. So that was my experience - I’m not 100% sure if that’s the way it works



He took my CC info and said that as soon as the item comes in, I'll be charged and then they'll call me to pick it up. It says that on my receipt as well. 
I asked him when I should expect a call (before I saw "March 8" on the receipt) and he said it might be 2 weeks...and when I asked why it will take so long and he told me "oh, because it's a newer item it'll take longer...". That's what made me think he really didn't put in a special order for me, I'm just next in line for when one comes in. It's the Clapton Backpack, which I'd argue isn't THAT new, nor is it really high in demand.


----------



## Melfontana

karman said:


> He took my CC info and said that as soon as the item comes in, I'll be charged and then they'll call me to pick it up. It says that on my receipt as well.
> I asked him when I should expect a call (before I saw "March 8" on the receipt) and he said it might be 2 weeks...and when I asked why it will take so long and he told me "oh, because it's a newer item it'll take longer...". That's what made me think he really didn't put in a special order for me, I'm just next in line for when one comes in. It's the Clapton Backpack, which I'd argue isn't THAT new, nor is it really high in demand.



Can you order on line and cancel your request with the store since they haven’t charged you yet?


----------



## karman

Melfontana said:


> Can you order on line and cancel your request with the store since they haven’t charged you yet?


I'll wait and see if they call me by March 8, if I don't hear from them by then I'll just order online.
Thanks!


----------



## Melfontana

karman said:


> I'll wait and see if they call me by March 8, if I don't hear from them by then I'll just order online.
> Thanks!



Good Luck


----------



## Jasmin M

karman said:


> I think I made the mistake of placing an order for an item in store, to be sent to the store.
> 
> Reading through threads, it seems I would've been better off ordering online and having it delivered - but I figured that I wouldn't be home and would have to pick it up somewhere anyway, and I thought the store would simply order one in as soon as I placed the order.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I was simply placed on a wait list. All the while, the item is showing in stock online. It's not d/c - just that when I called Cust Service, they said my store had one but when I arrived apparently the item was taken off the floor because it was damaged. My receipt is titled "Waiting (Reserv.)" and the pick up date is March 8 - I placed the order on Feb 27. Does it seriously take a week and a half to have something brought to the store, or did I simply get placed on a waitlist for when they get more stock?!​



It sounds a bit unusual - I wonder if it's just a random glitch in customer service. I've ordered previously online both to the store and to me directly, and both came really quickly. Fingers crossed it's sorted soon for you!


----------



## karman

Jasmin M said:


> It sounds a bit unusual - I wonder if it's just a random glitch in customer service. I've ordered previously online both to the store and to me directly, and both came really quickly. Fingers crossed it's sorted soon for you!


Thanks! It did arrive on March 8, the exact date the receipt said. I have a feeling they did place the order for me, it’s just the SA made it sound like I had to wait until they got one in through regular stock! Also, I live in Canada so if it had to come from the NJ warehouse, probably added an extra day or two to clear customs.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hmm my DIL had the handles of her NF MM repaired. They quoted a price of $240; but got charged tax?  Is that common?

Sorry didn’t know where to post this. 

Thanks.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hmm my DIL had the handles of her NF MM repaired. They quoted a price of $240; but got charged tax?  Is that common?
> 
> Sorry didn’t know where to post this.
> 
> Thanks.


If the state collects sales tax, yes. I live in a state where sales taxes is collected and have always paid sales taxes on all of my LV repairs.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> If the state collects sales tax, yes. I live in a state where sales taxes is collected and have always paid sales taxes on all of my LV repairs.


Thank you sweetheart for the info. We always pay taxes but when they quoted the repair price of $240, I thought that was it.

Thanks


----------



## viewwing

Did anyone receive an email from a random LV SA saying he/she has been assigned to be your personal client advisor? I’m wondering if it’s legit?


----------



## 1LV

viewwing said:


> Did anyone receive an email from a random LV SA saying he/she has been assigned to be your personal client advisor? I’m wondering if it’s legit?


I’ve never heard of that before.


----------



## Emsidee

viewwing said:


> Did anyone receive an email from a random LV SA saying he/she has been assigned to be your personal client advisor? I’m wondering if it’s legit?


I haven’t heard of this. Maybe call your store and ask if it is legit?


----------



## mrs.JC

viewwing said:


> Did anyone receive an email from a random LV SA saying he/she has been assigned to be your personal client advisor? I’m wondering if it’s legit?



Maybe your former/usual CA left so he/she is being replaced?


----------



## viewwing

1LV said:


> I’ve never heard of that before.





Emsidee said:


> I haven’t heard of this. Maybe call your store and ask if it is legit?





mrs.JC said:


> Maybe your former/usual CA left so he/she is being replaced?



Hmmm...thing is I have no idea which country it’s coming from, and I shop in a few, in Asia, Europe and USA. I do not have a regular CA or a local store in my state where I’m located now.


----------



## misstrine85

I am considering a Speedy B 35 in azur. I have the same bag in ebene and it is perfect for me in every way. 

I will be my first new bag with vachetta, and I don’t want to treat it with anything. I want it to patina naturally and I am not worried about waterstains. I find them to give character. 

But I am worried about the handles getting almost black/grey patina as I have seen on some bags (though on original Speedy, not B). 

I use my bag as a shoulderbag most of the time. The rest is in the crook of my arm. I only carry it by hand very few times (getting out of the car and so on). I never have bare arms (only on vacation, and I would not bring the bag there). So it will be touching fabric and not skin. 

I know there isn’t a guarantee, but does it sound like it would get those dark handles easily?


----------



## Soniaa

misstrine85 said:


> I am considering a Speedy B 35 in azur. I have the same bag in ebene and it is perfect for me in every way.
> 
> I will be my first new bag with vachetta, and I don’t want to treat it with anything. I want it to patina naturally and I am not worried about waterstains. I find them to give character.
> 
> But I am worried about the handles getting almost black/grey patina as I have seen on some bags (though on original Speedy, not B).
> 
> I use my bag as a shoulderbag most of the time. The rest is in the crook of my arm. I only carry it by hand very few times (getting out of the car and so on). I never have bare arms (only on vacation, and I would not bring the bag there). So it will be touching fabric and not skin.
> 
> I know there isn’t a guarantee, but does it sound like it would get those dark handles easily?


Apply the patina champ method


----------



## misstrine85

Soniaa said:


> Apply the patina champ method



What is that? I did a search and ca only find info on cleaning vachetta? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

viewwing said:


> Did anyone receive an email from a random LV SA saying he/she has been assigned to be your personal client advisor? I’m wondering if it’s legit?


Yes, I think I did...I think they worked in customer service from online. You can call LV and verify they work there but you don’t have to work with them.


----------



## Soniaa

misstrine85 said:


> What is that? I did a search and ca only find info on cleaning vachetta? Thank you [emoji4]


Basically supposed to prevent the vachetta from becoming black


----------



## misstrine85

Soniaa said:


> Basically supposed to prevent the vachetta from becoming black



That sounds interesting. Thank you


----------



## Virginiamb

I sold my LV Speedy 30 in the brown water color several years ago for pennies and now regret.  Does anyone ever see a 30 at a decent price or the Speedy 25 cherry [emoji523]


----------



## EmmJay

Per my CA, the Artsy is bring discontinued and a new one will be launching soon. At this time, there is no estimated date on the new launch.


----------



## merc_g

Virginiamb said:


> I sold my LV Speedy 30 in the brown water color several years ago for pennies and now regret.  Does anyone ever see a 30 at a decent price or the Speedy 25 cherry [emoji523]



[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]

The watercolor (any color) is one of my HG bags. So beautiful!

Anytime I see any cherry pieces, they’ve been super worn, it seems most of them didn’t stand the rest of time well. My grandma has the bucket bag (I forget the name of it) that she barely used and the screen print has not fared well.


----------



## leesharon

For reference, see below the Louis Vuitton Neverfull (size - MM) prices by country - converted to US$ using today's exchange rate, excluding any tax (e.g., VAT/GST). For other LV bags, the ranking of prices should be approx. the same.

Source: https://handbag-prices.com/louis-vuitton/neverfull/

Interesting to see that Finland is actually the cheapest! VAT there is 25% vs. e.g., 20% in France so if you can reclaim the VAT thats a big discount obviously. No wonder so many people from the US/Asia come to Europe to shop!

Finland US$ 895
Ireland US$ 903
Italy US$ 910
Spain US$ 918
Belgium US$ 918
Netherlands US$ 918
France US$ 925
Austria US$ 925
Germany US$ 933
Luxembourg US$ 949
United Kingdom US$ 997
Russia US$ 1072
Australia US$ 1168
South Korea US$ 1263
Canada US$ 1265
United States US$ 1320
China US$ 1323
Japan US$ 1362
Brazil US$ 1387
Hong Kong US$ 1414


----------



## Blueberry1

Which of these countries have airports with LV duty free shops? I know Heathrow does (cuz I’ve shopped there) and I think Charles de Gaulle has one. What about Finland, Ireland, Italy or Spain?


----------



## Emsidee

Blueberry1 said:


> Which of these countries have airports with LV duty free shops? I know Heathrow does (cuz I’ve shopped there) and I think Charles de Gaulle has one. What about Finland, Ireland, Italy or Spain?


I think only heathrow and CDG have duty free stores.


----------



## Blueberry1

So CDG might be the very cheapest place on earth to find LV...given lower pricing in France combined with no VAT (if going to non EU country) combined with duty free pricing...hmm...trip to Paris is in order!


----------



## Emsidee

[


Blueberry1 said:


> So CDG might be the very cheapest place on earth to find LV...given lower pricing in France combined with no VAT (if going to non EU country) combined with duty free pricing...hmm...trip to Paris is in order!


If you have a passport from outside the EU it is possible to receive a vat refund when you are shopping for more then 200/175 euro depending on the country.
At duty free shops you can’t also get a vat refund on top of the duty free price (if I understand you correctly). In general though, prices in Europe are way lower but make sure you check the exact refund percentages (in The Netherlands the percentage increases when you spend more money).


----------



## margaqueen

Does anyone know, if the LV shoe size turns out bigger or smaller than the italian or german size?
It will be my first shoe purchase in the online store and i am a little bit confused about the
sizes.


----------



## Emsidee

margaqueen said:


> Does anyone know, if the LV shoe size turns out bigger or smaller than the italian or german size?
> It will be my first shoe purchase in the online store and i am a little bit confused about the
> sizes.


It depends on the kind of shoe. Which shoes are you interested in?


----------



## margaqueen

Emsidee said:


> It depends on the kind of shoe. Which shoes are you interested in?









This one


----------



## Emsidee

margaqueen said:


> This one


Most sneakers run true to size or 0,5 size bigger (compared to a regular european sized shoe). I haven’t tried these so I’m unsure about the fit of these sneakers, maybe another member has them?


----------



## margaqueen

Emsidee said:


> Most sneakers run true to size or 0,5 size bigger (compared to a regular european sized shoe). I haven’t tried these so I’m unsure about the fit of these sneakers, maybe another member has them?


Thank you! On the website they write the complete opposite (the french size ist one number smaller
than the italian size) an i can't believe that. I have an 37,5 an in sneakers i take generally the 38, so i
think it will fit.


----------



## Purselover724

EmmJay said:


> Per my CA, the Artsy is bring discontinued and a new one will be launching soon. At this time, there is no estimated date on the new launch.


Any word on the Melie? I hear the mono is discontinued....


----------



## TheBagLad

Virginiamb said:


> I sold my LV Speedy 30 in the brown water color several years ago for pennies and now regret.  Does anyone ever see a 30 at a decent price or the Speedy 25 cherry [emoji523]



I don’t know anybody, but you’re not alone. I’ve been looking for the longest time for the perfect Cherry piece. I’m so picky on what I’d like, and the overall condition etc. 

It truly is to me is one of the most iconic collections LV ever had. But hey that’s just what I think!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

EmmJay said:


> Per my CA, the Artsy is bring discontinued and a new one will be launching soon. At this time, there is no estimated date on the new launch.


How are they changing the Artsy? Do you know?


----------



## EmmJay

katgoldatx said:


> How are they changing the Artsy? Do you know?



Unfortunately, I have no additional info. Will share when I do.


----------



## merc_g

Virginiamb said:


> I sold my LV Speedy 30 in the brown water color several years ago for pennies and now regret.  Does anyone ever see a 30 at a decent price or the Speedy 25 cherry [emoji523]



There is one on Gilt right now that looks to be in great condition!


----------



## Purselover724

EmmJay said:


> Unfortunately, I have no additional info. Will share when I do.


I’d love to know also. I’m bummed that the Melie is no longer made in mono. I wonder if a newly designed artsy would be more like the Melie with the 2 strap option....


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hi all, new to the LV chat. My hubby just bought me a Neonoe Mongram and I spent a bit in the store since it's my first LV bag, however I 2nd guessed my decision after I came home because I went to the LV site and saw another bag I didn't get to try on. I reached out to the sales gal that helped me and they did say they had that style (not if they have the color in store yet), but is it bad that I may want to exchange if this new bag could be the one instead of the Neonoe?


----------



## Angel1879

I


CoachGirl12 said:


> Hi all, new to the LV chat. My hubby just bought me a Neonoe Mongram and I spent a bit in the store since it's my first LV bag, however I 2nd guessed my decision after I came home because I went to the LV site and saw another bag I didn't get to try on. I reached out to the sales gal that helped me and they did say they had that style (not if they have the color in store yet), but is it bad that I may want to exchange if this new bag could be the one instead of the Neonoe?



Not bad at all, you need to make sure that you love your first bag.  If you have not been using the bag then you might as well get one that you will use and love to use.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Angel1879 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Not bad at all, you need to make sure that you love your first bag.  If you have not been using the bag then you might as well get one that you will use and love to use.



Thanks for the reply! [emoji813]️


----------



## Kitty157

Does anyone know the length of the melie hobo short strap including the clips? I am thinking to order one to use on my Noe bb. Thxs for any help I can get.


----------



## LV_BB

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hi all, new to the LV chat. My hubby just bought me a Neonoe Mongram and I spent a bit in the store since it's my first LV bag, however I 2nd guessed my decision after I came home because I went to the LV site and saw another bag I didn't get to try on. I reached out to the sales gal that helped me and they did say they had that style (not if they have the color in store yet), but is it bad that I may want to exchange if this new bag could be the one instead of the Neonoe?



Same thing happened to me when I received my first LV bag, it wasn’t a difficult process to return the first bag and order the one I wanted since it wasn’t available in store. If you don’t love the first bag, return/exchange asap for one that makes you happy. Congrats on your first bag! What is the one you’re looking at?


----------



## CoachGirl12

LV_BB said:


> Same thing happened to me when I received my first LV bag, it wasn’t a difficult process to return the first bag and order the one I wanted since it wasn’t available in store. If you don’t love the first bag, return/exchange asap for one that makes you happy. Congrats on your first bag! What is the one you’re looking at?


I'm actually going back into the store today, as the woman I was working with said that the bag I am inquiring about was not in an obvious place, so I never even saw it ... But its the Marignan. I originally wanted the Metis, but since that isn't being made anymore, I didn't know that the Marignan existed and to me they are similar in style, not exact, but something that I was originally looking for last year. Crossing my fingers I'll be able to decide! LOL


----------



## CoachGirl12

Forgot to add too that I'm surprised she never showed me that bag considering I was interested in a Metis right when I walked in the door


----------



## LV_BB

CoachGirl12 said:


> Forgot to add too that I'm surprised she never showed me that bag considering I was interested in a Metis right when I walked in the door



Ooh good luck with your decision! Post some pics when you make a decision please.

 Yes sometimes I’m surprised that the CA doesn’t mention similar bags! I probably spend way too much time on the website lol, but sometimes the CA will get confused when I mention a new bag that’s just been released/about to be released.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CoachGirl12 said:


> I'm actually going back into the store today, as the woman I was working with said that the bag I am inquiring about was not in an obvious place, so I never even saw it ... But its the Marignan. I originally wanted the Metis, but since that isn't being made anymore, I didn't know that the Marignan existed and to me they are similar in style, not exact, but something that I was originally looking for last year. Crossing my fingers I'll be able to decide! LOL


I have the Marignan bag and love it....I also have the neonoe and I use by marignan more.......


----------



## CoachGirl12

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the Marignan bag and love it....I also have the neonoe and I use by marignan more.......


And see I could see myself using it more too just because I'm a crossbody gal (I know the Neonoe is too though), I love the Neonoe, but I'll have to see the size difference and what works!


----------



## CoachGirl12

So I exchanged my Neonoe for a Marignan, picked it up last night, put all my stuff in it to wear it around the house and found it to be heavy... Anyone else feel this way with their Marignan? Maybe I'm just not meant to have a LV [emoji22] now I don't know how I'll go back to the sales lady about this as I feel like I've already bugged her enough <Sigh>


----------



## Soniaa

CoachGirl12 said:


> So I exchanged my Neonoe for a Marignan, picked it up last night, put all my stuff in it to wear it around the house and found it to be heavy... Anyone else feel this way with their Marignan? Maybe I'm just not meant to have a LV [emoji22] now I don't know how I'll go back to the sales lady about this as I feel like I've already bugged her enough <Sigh>


Go to a different store OR approach a different sa


----------



## LV_BB

I tried on the Alma BB in Damier Ebene today and love how lightweight and cute she is  I can’t get her this year since I’ve already met my bag quota, but she’s definitely on my wishlist


----------



## myluvofbags

LV_BB said:


> I tried on the Alma BB in Damier Ebene today and love how lightweight and cute she is  I can’t get her this year since I’ve already met my bag quota, but she’s definitely on my wishlist


It is a great little piece and fortunately you should have time on your side as it seems to be a classic.


----------



## LV_BB

myluvofbags said:


> It is a great little piece and fortunately you should have time on your side as it seems to be a classic.



Yes I have held off on purchasing because of that exact reason lol, hopefully it’ll be around for a long time


----------



## karman

Do we have a general thread already for people to post about to ask about their bag’s “quality issues”, “normal wear and tear” and whether to return a bag due to  certain flaw? I put those in quotations because many of these threads I read are not actually about quality issues. There are SO many of these threads on a daily basis. I wonder if it’s something that can be moved/centralized like the authentication thread and stalking thread?


----------



## snibor

karman said:


> Do we have a general thread already for people to post about to ask about their bag’s “quality issues”, “normal wear and tear” and whether to return a bag due to  certain flaw? I put those in quotations because many of these threads I read are not actually about quality issues. There are SO many of these threads on a daily basis. I wonder if it’s something that can be moved/centralized like the authentication thread and stalking thread?



This is a great idea.  That way it’s much easier to avoid/ignore the thread instead of seeing daily multiple threads on various issues.    Those who want to participate or post would have one central place to do it.


----------



## KimLA_77

Hi, I am new to the forum so I hope I am posting on the correct board!
I have some new LV pieces but I am looking to add a pre-loved piece.  Would you suggest a Murakami or a Richard Prince piece? I am torn between the two.  I want something different and fun, thank you!


----------



## daisychainz

I just was reading online that LVMH will give 200 million euros to help with the Notre Dame in Paris. Gucci/YSL of Kering Corp. will give 100 million.


----------



## Ladybug25

Hi everyone! Does anyone own Neverfull in denim epi leather? I am looking at it online and it looks really great! Could work potentially for any season - so very versatile. The only thing is I do wear jeans almost every day and I’m wondering if it’s too much jeans on jeans look? Does anyone have any outfit pictures they would be so kind to share? Of course they don’t have this bag in stores so I can’t go try it on ☹️


----------



## karman

Holy smokes there are a lot of threads about Pochette Métis... I wish we could just consolidate them.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

KimLA_77 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum so I hope I am posting on the correct board!
> I have some new LV pieces but I am looking to add a pre-loved piece.  Would you suggest a Murakami or a Richard Prince piece? I am torn between the two.  I want something different and fun, thank you!


I would say both are very highly coveted.  I do love to have watercolor then Murakami's camo....


----------



## Johnpauliegal

karman said:


> Holy smokes there are a lot of threads about Pochette Métis... I wish we could just consolidate them.


I had to laugh when you said “holy smokes”   I say the same thing. 

Great idea. This, and the one you suggested about “quality issues”.  Tired of reading those threads. After opening them, I’ve been passing them up lately. Don’t want to say what I really mean.  
Warning:  before opening this thread, get your microscope, or magnifying glass out!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## viewwing

Johnpauliegal said:


> I had to laugh when you said “holy smokes”   I say the same thing.
> 
> Great idea. This, and the one you suggested about “quality issues”.  Tired of reading those threads. After opening them, I’ve been passing them up lately. Don’t want to say what I really mean.
> Warning:  before opening this thread, get your microscope, or magnifying glass out!


I’m sick of them too. I just ignore them now


----------



## viewwing

After more than 12 years buying lv, I am kinda losing interest. Alot of people here are buying the same old same old bags...n nothing speaks to me anymore. For a while I bought the classics n then got caught up in the limited n seasonal, now there’s just nothing left. Am I really purse content? Other brands don’t attract me either. Who else feels the same way?


----------



## mammabyrdie

viewwing said:


> After more than 12 years buying lv, I am kinda losing interest. Alot of people here are buying the same old same old bags...n nothing speaks to me anymore. For a while I bought the classics n then got caught up in the limited n seasonal, now there’s just nothing left. Am I really purse content? Other brands don’t attract me either. Who else feels the same way?


I’d mentioned before that the last few years I have been buying the LV bags I missed the first time around. I’m not excited by most of the newer bags. They are lovely, but not my taste. Until there is something I must have I’ll continue hunting down discontinued gems. As far as other designers the Chloe Paratay is really the only bag outside of LV I like.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I think I’m getting too personal in this forum. I think it’s time to take a break.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Johnpauliegal said:


> I think I’m getting too personal in this forum. I think it’s time to take a break.


What happened???


----------



## viewwing

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What happened???


Drama...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What happened???



No it’s all good.   Sometimes I give TMI 


viewwing said:


> Drama...


 Too funny. Love it!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

viewwing said:


> Drama...


I must have missed it


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Johnpauliegal said:


> No it’s all good.   Sometimes I give TMI
> 
> Too funny. Love it!


I didn’t read anything weird but glad you are ok


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

viewwing said:


> After more than 12 years buying lv, I am kinda losing interest. Alot of people here are buying the same old same old bags...n nothing speaks to me anymore. For a while I bought the classics n then got caught up in the limited n seasonal, now there’s just nothing left. Am I really purse content? Other brands don’t attract me either. Who else feels the same way?


I know what you mean and I’m not interested in other designers either. I can’t figure out the direction LV is taking. I don’t have much of a wishlist anymore. Just think of how much money you are saving!


----------



## fabuleux

This is cool: 
All-In with red handles.


----------



## Annawakes

fabuleux said:


> This is cool:
> All-In with red handles.
> View attachment 4416112


It looks huge!


----------



## fabuleux

Annawakes said:


> It looks huge!


Yes it's a travel item.


----------



## misstrine85

If I sent a bag in to get a new zipper, would they take out the old datecode and replace it with a new? It is a bag that has the datecode on a flap.

My mothers Bucket got a new datecode on a flap when she had all the vachetta replaced.


----------



## Emsidee

misstrine85 said:


> If I sent a bag in to get a new zipper, would they take out the old datecode and replace it with a new? It is a bag that has the datecode on a flap.
> 
> My mothers Bucket got a new datecode on a flap when she had all the vachetta replaced.


They wouldn’t replace the datecode if you only sent it in for a zipper replacement.


----------



## misstrine85

Emsidee said:


> They wouldn’t replace the datecode if you only sent it in for a zipper replacement.



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## Soniaa

When governments decide to save the globe and go plastic free...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> When governments decide to save the globe and go plastic free...
> View attachment 4417158


!!!!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Soniaa said:


> When governments decide to save the globe and go plastic free...
> View attachment 4417158


Here in Suffolk county we get charged 5 cents a bag so I bring my own tote bags. Never thought about doing something like that!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Soniaa said:


> When governments decide to save the globe and go plastic free...
> View attachment 4417158



ALL plastic bags in supermarkets here in my Country have been removed & are banned. You have to buy them now AND pay 15 cents - Wait for it! A plastic recycled bag!  Or pay more for cloth bags which are $2 & $2.50 for upgraded ones. No more plastic in supermarkets here. It's funny because I see people pushing a shopping trolley through the mall with all their supermarket food purchases & no bags!  How they load all the food in their car is beyond me. I don't hang around to wait & watch.


----------



## karman

Is the LV wish list glitchy for anyone else here? I add items but they tend to disappear after a few minutes. I have items in my list from weeks and weeks ago but haven’t had much success adding anything else to it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

karman said:


> Is the LV wish list glitchy for anyone else here? I add items but they tend to disappear after a few minutes. I have items in my list from weeks and weeks ago but haven’t had much success adding anything else to it.


Yes it’s that way with mine too. I had a number of items in my wishlist and decided to add another, it did not show up until I deleted one from it.

Not sure how many you are allowed.

I also had 2 open windows for my wish list and one still showed items I had already deleted.


----------



## karman

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yes it’s that way with mine too. I had a number of items in my wishlist and decided to add another, it did not show up until I deleted one from it.
> 
> Not sure how many you are allowed.
> 
> I also had 2 open windows for my wish list and one still showed items I had already deleted.


Thanks! Maybe I’ll try cleaning my wish list and see if that does anything.


----------



## Julezah

karman said:


> Is the LV wish list glitchy for anyone else here? I add items but they tend to disappear after a few minutes. I have items in my list from weeks and weeks ago but haven’t had much success adding anything else to it.


Yes. I find it very frustrating.


----------



## Annawakes

Since last night, the site doesn’t even load for me.  It just spins and spins and spins.  It’s so slow.  I’ve also noticed that when I login from my computer versus my phone, or a different computer such as at my moms house, my wishlist is not consistent across all the devices.  Annoying too.


----------



## TangerineKandy

lovlouisvuitton said:


> ALL plastic bags in supermarkets here in my Country have been removed & are banned. You have to buy them now AND pay 15 cents - Wait for it! A plastic recycled bag!  Or pay more for cloth bags which are $2 & $2.50 for upgraded ones. No more plastic in supermarkets here. It's funny because I see people pushing a shopping trolley through the mall with all their supermarket food purchases & no bags!  How they load all the food in their car is beyond me. I don't hang around to wait & watch.


I'm glad to hear this, wish we would do that in Ontario! Read an article this morning, a baby dolphin had to be euthanized due to plastic bags and a balloon in it's stomach. [emoji26]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Hope this is the right place to ask. Does LV make the medium sized zip around wallet anymore? I’m specifically looking for the one that opens totally flat. I think they have a larger one that opens that way but I’m hoping for one that doesn’t have two columns for cards.


----------



## Melfontana

Soniaa said:


> When governments decide to save the globe and go plastic free...
> View attachment 4417158



[emoji23] now I know what to do with all the shopping bags ::


----------



## Melfontana

sbuxaddict said:


> Hope this is the right place to ask. Does LV make the medium sized zip around wallet anymore? I’m specifically looking for the one that opens totally flat. I think they have a larger one that opens that way but I’m hoping for one that doesn’t have two columns for cards.



If you’re talking about the zippy compact it has been discontinued [emoji53]


----------



## sbuxaddict

Melfontana said:


> If you’re talking about the zippy compact it has been discontinued [emoji53]


Ah yes! The name slipped my mind, thank you. Now I can hunt for a pre-owned one


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Yep. It is definitely time.


----------



## Soniaa

Johnpauliegal said:


> Here in Suffolk county we get charged 5 cents a bag so I bring my own tote bags. Never thought about doing something like that!


Yep if you didn't know, NOW YOU KNOW lol! I don't get why people throw away their bags; they can be useful for so many things...and evidently holds value on preowned market. Glad I kept all of mine.


----------



## Soniaa

Melfontana said:


> [emoji23] now I know what to do with all the shopping bags ::


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Soniaa said:


> Yep if you didn't know, NOW YOU KNOW lol! I don't get why people throw away their bags; they can be useful for so many things...and evidently holds value on preowned market. Glad I kept all of mine.


I had about 15 Beatles tote bags in my Beatles memorabilia room. They are no longer in my room, I use them for when I go shopping. Always getting comments asking where I got them from. Even hubby uses them when gong to the store.


----------



## Yuki85

Hey bag lovers, 

Question: does anyone still love using big bags. I am thinking to get bag! But since small bags are more in trend I don’t know what to buy! Do you still love big bags?

I am planning to get a mon mono but can’t decide between the speedy B35 and a neverfull GM! I already have 2 speedy b30 and one speedy b35 and one neverfull MM. I like the zip closure on speedys but love also a big tote and specially the cursive fond inside a Neverfull. My Neverfull does not have it anymore- it’s pity! 

Any advise please? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Emsidee

Yuki85 said:


> Hey bag lovers,
> 
> Question: does anyone still love using big bags. I am thinking to get bag! But since small bags are more in trend I don’t know what to buy! Do you still love big bags?
> 
> I am planning to get a mon mono but can’t decide between the speedy B35 and a neverfull GM! I already have 2 speedy b30 and one speedy b35 and one neverfull MM. I like the zip closure on speedys but love also a big tote and specially the cursive fond inside a Neverfull. My Neverfull does not have it anymore- it’s pity!
> 
> Any advise please? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


I prefer big bags, I use my neverfull GM 3-4 times a week. I don’t really care for the small bag trend as it looks a bit weird on me (6’4) in my opinion.


----------



## Yuki85

Emsidee said:


> I prefer big bags, I use my neverfull GM 3-4 times a week. I don’t really care for the small bag trend as it looks a bit weird on me (6’4) in my opinion.



I am 180cm! I do have small bags but they are just for weekends! I love using big bags for work, but I just don’t see that many big bags in my country, therefore, I was just curios if somebody still uses big bags!


----------



## PamK

Yuki85 said:


> I am 180cm! I do have small bags but they are just for weekends! I love using big bags for work, but I just don’t see that many big bags in my country, therefore, I was just curios if somebody still uses big bags!



I have small bags, which I use mostly on weekends or days off. I love my big bags during the work week. I have a Mon Mono Speedy 35, and NF GM. They get tons of use! Tend to go more with Speedy 35 cuz of zipper closure. NF MM is great as a “bag” too. Guess I’m not helping much! [emoji847]


----------



## SapphireGem

I like big bags and I cannot lie. 
Get the Mon Mono Speedy B35.  You have one already and know you like it.


----------



## aurore

SapphireGem said:


> I like big bags and I cannot lie.
> Get the Mon Mono Speedy B35.  You have one already and know you like it.



That made me laugh [emoji23]


----------



## Yuki85

Thanks for all your comments. I am happy there are people outside who love big bags like me! I think I will go for speedy B35 because of the zip closure and I already have a preferred color combo


----------



## viewwing

Yuki85 said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I am happy there are people outside who love big bags like me! I think I will go for speedy B35 because of the zip closure and I already have a preferred color combo
> 
> View attachment 4423190


Go for it! Color selection is awesome!


----------



## Shortstack16

tinkerbask said:


> I just bought a pre-loved LV Galleria PM!  YAY!!! I can't wait to get it! &#10084;


I’m also looking at purchasing a Galleria PM. Do you know what the longest strap drop is?


----------



## JenniferNorth

Do any of the LV stores in California sell Speedys with a France date code anymore?


----------



## sayakayumi

JenniferNorth said:


> Do any of the LV stores in California sell Speedys with a France date code anymore?


Sometimes, if you’re lucky and persistent. I got a mono 25 a while back and I’ve seen some others revealed here more recently, good luck!


----------



## seagullz

Hi all

I need some opinion.

Between a Vintage Eclipse Monogram PM (come with strap) VS a Alma BB Damier Ebene (with dustbag, lock, key and strap), which one will you all choose?

Alma BB DE is more expensive by $200 in my currency but both are in Pre-loved condition.

Or should i wait for Chanel bag instead? Thanks


----------



## Shoppinmel

Yuki85 said:


> Thanks for all your comments. I am happy there are people outside who love big bags like me! I think I will go for speedy B35 because of the zip closure and I already have a preferred color combo
> 
> View attachment 4423190



Green is my favorite color! Cute!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Need opinions. Do you guys and gals have any input on where a safe place would be to sell LV gift cards? Ebay scares me!


----------



## daisychainz

I thought Louis Vuitton did not gift items to influencers and bloggers/vloggers. I am wrong? I watched a Youtuber today (Tamara Kalinic) and she showed a new giant logo tote that was gifted from the LV Team. She was very clear in that it was unexpected and free and a gift.


----------



## JewelryLover101

So I bought a Palm Springs Mini at the end of February.  I didn't use it much since then, and today I noticed that the zipper is very difficult to open and close (I know this is a common problem with this bag).  I am outside of the 30 day return period, but do you think LV would issue a store credit if I take the bag in?  Thanks!


----------



## EmmJay

daisychainz said:


> I thought Louis Vuitton did not gift items to influencers and bloggers/vloggers. I am wrong? I watched a Youtuber today (Tamara Kalinic) and she showed a new giant logo tote that was gifted from the LV Team. She was very clear in that it was unexpected and free and a gift.



Such a nice gift.


----------



## Annawakes

JewelryLover101 said:


> So I bought a Palm Springs Mini at the end of February.  I didn't use it much since then, and today I noticed that the zipper is very difficult to open and close (I know this is a common problem with this bag).  I am outside of the 30 day return period, but do you think LV would issue a store credit if I take the bag in?  Thanks!


You can try for store credit.  Or, you can ask them to wax the zipper.  It makes a big difference in making it easier to open and close.  Good luck!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Annawakes said:


> You can try for store credit.  Or, you can ask them to wax the zipper.  It makes a big difference in making it easier to open and close.  Good luck!


Thanks!  I think I’m just disappointed that a $2K purchase would have such a problem.  I hope they agree to a store credit!


----------



## Shoppinmel

JewelryLover101 said:


> So I bought a Palm Springs Mini at the end of February.  I didn't use it much since then, and today I noticed that the zipper is very difficult to open and close (I know this is a common problem with this bag).  I am outside of the 30 day return period, but do you think LV would issue a store credit if I take the bag in?  Thanks!



I agree, just ask them to wax it. No need to return it for this.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Shoppinmel said:


> Need opinions. Do you guys and gals have any input on where a safe place would be to sell LV gift cards? Ebay scares me!



Ok, so I just listed on craigslist.  The sites that buy cards wanted a huge cut! Any other suggestions would be hugely helpful.  I think I'll try posting them on the fb groups maybe??


----------



## Emsidee

Shoppinmel said:


> Ok, so I just listed on craigslist.  The sites that buy cards wanted a huge cut! Any other suggestions would be hugely helpful.  I think I'll try posting them on the fb groups maybe??


I would try facebook groups. I can’t think of anywhere else.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Emsidee said:


> I would try facebook groups. I can’t think of anywhere else.



Yeah, I think I may go that route.


----------



## karman

seagullz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need some opinion.
> 
> Between a Vintage Eclipse Monogram PM (come with strap) VS a Alma BB Damier Ebene (with dustbag, lock, key and strap), which one will you all choose?
> 
> Alma BB DE is more expensive by $200 in my currency but both are in Pre-loved condition.
> 
> Or should i wait for Chanel bag instead? Thanks


Wow, that's like asking whether you should eat an apple or an orange, or choose a steak instead?

Those are all totally different bags. Which LV suits you more? 
And the Chanel is going to be much more expensive and even more different.


----------



## fabuleux

seagullz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need some opinion.
> 
> Between a Vintage Eclipse Monogram PM (come with strap) VS a Alma BB Damier Ebene (with dustbag, lock, key and strap), which one will you all choose?
> 
> Alma BB DE is more expensive by $200 in my currency but both are in Pre-loved condition.
> 
> Or should i wait for Chanel bag instead? Thanks


I assume that you mean a Monogram Ellipse, not Eclipse, right?


----------



## fabuleux

JenniferNorth said:


> Do any of the LV stores in California sell Speedys with a France date code anymore?


Yes but only if you have the secret password.


----------



## Redenkeew

daisychainz said:


> *I thought Louis Vuitton did not gift items to influencers and bloggers/vloggers.*


They do.


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi there which years of production are The Pouchette Metis’s in Mono are the most durable as I’ve heard some have had some issues etc. Any links or threads would be helpful.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Kinda OT, but is anyone else's tPF app not working?


----------



## leechiyong

TangerineKandy said:


> Kinda OT, but is anyone else's tPF app not working?


There's a thread in the feedback dropbox.  They're discontinuing use of it.


----------



## TangerineKandy

leechiyong said:


> There's a thread in the feedback dropbox.  They're discontinuing use of it.


Thanks so much! I didn't know that thread existed! Going to miss the easy use of the app but am glad to know security is a priority!


----------



## fyn72

leechiyong said:


> There's a thread in the feedback dropbox.  They're discontinuing use of it.


Oh nooo!It's the only way I can upload photos! Looks like I will only be able to check out TPF when at home  It never works when I try to upload photos from my computer..

Where is the feedback dropbox? I can't see anything on the page where it says that?


----------



## fabuleux

fyn72 said:


> Oh nooo!It's the only way I can upload photos! Looks like I will only be able to check out TPF when at home  It never works when I try to upload photos from my computer..
> 
> Where is the feedback dropbox? I can't see anything on the page where it says that?


Can’t you just use a web page on your phone? I ditched the app a long time ago and simply do it all through Safari.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

TangerineKandy said:


> Kinda OT, but is anyone else's tPF app not working?


Mine isn’t either


----------



## TangerineKandy

I miss the ease of use with the app. Getting notifications when someone quotes me or likes my post. 

Is there any way to have each thread open where I left off? I can't remember which page numbers I left off on and have to keep scrolling back. 

Also using the back button on my galaxy s8 was so convenient to return to the main threads page instead of having to scroll all the way to the top to choose the breadcrumb manually lol


----------



## fabuleux

TangerineKandy said:


> I miss the ease of use with the app. Getting notifications when someone quotes me or likes my post.
> 
> Is there any way to have each thread open where I left off? I can't remember which page numbers I left off on and have to keep scrolling back.
> 
> Also using the back button on my galaxy s8 was so convenient to return to the main threads page instead of having to scroll all the way to the top to choose the breadcrumb manually lol


It happens automatically in my browser on my iPhone. The thread opens where I left off. It’s never been an issue.


----------



## fabuleux

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Mine isn’t either


It’s been cancelled. 
Like James Charles.


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> Can’t you just use a web page on your phone? I ditched the app a long time ago and simply do it all through Safari.


Ahhh! Why didn't I think of that? haha thanks Fabuleux!


----------



## karman

Random pet peeve: Pochette Métis being pronounced as pochette meh-teese


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Found Ugg sneakers that match my LV
Mono bags


----------



## rachiem

Does anyone know whether there will be more empreinte colours added in the Pouchette Metis range this year.
I have  vouchers to spend that expire in November and really fancy one of these but I seem to have all the existing colours covered with my current bags?


----------



## mallutts

I think I'm going to bite the bullet today on my first LV bag.  I think I've finally decided on the Noe BB in Damier Azur.  I think it's perfect for summertime.   My mom and I are heading to the mall after work today to look and see what they have.


----------



## Kitty157

mallutts said:


> I think I'm going to bite the bullet today on my first LV bag.  I think I've finally decided on the Noe BB in Damier Azur.  I think it's perfect for summertime.   My mom and I are heading to the mall after work today to look and see what they have.


Great bag- I bought one a few months back for summer use.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

fabuleux said:


> Can’t you just use a web page on your phone? I ditched the app a long time ago and simply do it all through Safari.


Yeah, I was able to use it on my Pixel's Google Chrome I think


----------



## ADreamDeferred

karman said:


> Random pet peeve: Pochette Métis being pronounced as pochette meh-teese


OMG I know! I took French for many years, so it kills me to hear a lot of these pronunciations from true LV lovers  You don't pronounce the S! I guess it's a good thing I usually watch things muted on a desktop while doing other work...


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Seen online! A *Neverfull PM*! I am confused because I thought this bag was discontinued months ago... ? Let alone "Add to Cart" ..







Yuki85 said:


> Hey bag lovers,
> 
> Question: does anyone still love using big bags. I am thinking to get bag! But since small bags are more in trend I don’t know what to buy! Do you still love big bags?


I prefer larger bags, bc you just never know what else you may need to carry throughout the day! I am trying out small bags but it's a little strange for me. However, I have learned about what I truly *need* in my bag vs want...


----------



## nicole0612

It was posted in the Montaigne thread that at least some sizes of the empreinte Montaigne are being discontinued. Has anyone else heard this? It’s a convenient bag for travel, so I may purchase another one if it’s my last chance. Thanks.


----------



## fabuleux

ADreamDeferred said:


> OMG I know! I took French for many years, so it kills me to hear a lot of these pronunciations from true LV lovers  You don't pronounce the S! I guess it's a good thing I usually watch things muted on a desktop while doing other work...


The "S" in Métis is definitely pronounced in French.


----------



## Mariapia

fabuleux said:


> The "S" in Métis is definitely pronounced in French.


Absolutely!


----------



## karman

fabuleux said:


> The "S" in Métis is definitely pronounced in French.





Mariapia said:


> Absolutely!



I guess I'm an ignorant English speaker because I grew up learning about the Métis people and was taught it's May-tee but the "meh" or "muh" as the "Mé" still bothers me...

You definitely lose whatever you don't use!


----------



## lynnb

I probably pronounce all of the names wrong because I am not French. It doesn’t stop me being a Louis Vuitton lover.


----------



## Soniaa

Where do people get this notion that department lv stores aren't the real deal and the staff doesn't work for lv...?!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

fabuleux said:


> The "S" in Métis is definitely pronounced in French.





Mariapia said:


> Absolutely!


Hmm, I just assumed it was EE, as in "compris" or "j'ai pris"
Oops!


----------



## fabuleux

ADreamDeferred said:


> Hmm, I just assumed it was EE, as in "compris" or "j'ai pris"
> Oops!


Totally different, but understandable mistake.


----------



## kkatie

ADreamDeferred said:


> Hmm, I just assumed it was EE, as in "compris" or "j'ai pris"
> Oops!


If it was actually a French word from France, I guess it wouldn't have been pronounced as they eat the S in almost everything (with exceptions OF COURSE), however it's Canadian French  Yes you do get linguistic training from SAs in France


----------



## ADreamDeferred

kkatie said:


> If it was actually a French word from France, I guess it wouldn't have been pronounced as they eat the S in almost everything (with exceptions OF COURSE), however it's Canadian French  Yes you do get linguistic training from SAs in France


Oh okay. What does it mean in Canadian French?


----------



## kkatie

ADreamDeferred said:


> Oh okay. What does it mean in Canadian French?


"(especially in western Canada) a person of mixed indigenous and Euro-American ancestry, in particular one of a group of such people who in the 19th century constituted the so-called _Metis nation_ in the areas around the Red and Saskatchewan rivers."
it pretty much means "bastard"  in the polite french way of course.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

kkatie said:


> "(especially in western Canada) a person of mixed indigenous and Euro-American ancestry, in particular one of a group of such people who in the 19th century constituted the so-called _Metis nation_ in the areas around the Red and Saskatchewan rivers."
> it pretty much means "bastard"  in the polite french way of course.


Oh dear.. well now I'm curious what LV was thinking when naming the bag


----------



## karman

ADreamDeferred said:


> Oh dear.. well now I'm curious what LV was thinking when naming the bag


The Métis people are still a recognized group of aboriginals in Canada, so I don't see it as an offense and more of an honour to them  Hopefully I'm not wrong about that, though...

I'm still going to pronounce Métis as may-tee because I worked with a lady who was part Métis and she always called her family as "may-tee". I grew up learning about the "may-tee" people, educated as an English speaking Canadian. I will continue to cringe when I hear pochette (or pouch-ette) muh-tisse, like pronouncing Matisse...or Latisse (the lash lengthening serum LOL). I can be wrong, no biggie. 

Edit: for those wanting to learn more about the Métis people, here's a short YT vid:


----------



## MmeM124

Metis can also just mean "mixed" like when using two different fabrics. So I'm guessing the Metis might come from the two-toned canvas originally?


----------



## karman

MmeM124 said:


> Metis can also just mean "mixed" like when using two different fabrics. So I'm guessing the Metis might come from the two-toned canvas originally?


I was told it means "mixed blood" but that was of course in school and I don't think they would use the "b" word!!


----------



## MmeM124

karman said:


> I was told it means "mixed blood" but that was of course in school and I don't think they would use the "b" word!!



It's both - but I don't think it is pejorative, but could be depending on how it's used.


----------



## karman

MmeM124 said:


> It's both - but I don't think it is pejorative, but could be depending on how it's used.


Wouldn't it be cooler if they called the current "Reverse" version as "Pochette Metis" (as it's more fitting!) and then called the all-monogram version Pochette Metis Monogram?!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

karman said:


> I was told it means "mixed blood" but that was of course in school and I don't think they would use the "b" word!!


I had a same question.  I have asked my french hubby and he said it means mixed or 2 way so he thinks it is because you can carry by hand with top handle or on shoulder.


----------



## karman

Work_For_Purse said:


> I had a same question.  I have asked my french hubby and he said it means mixed or 2 way so he thinks it is because you can carry by hand with top handle or on shoulder.


Ahhhh that makes sense!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Hi everyone! Hope this is the right place to post this.. I recently discovered my Pochette Metis from 2016 does not have a date code tag on the back pocket and the "made in" leather tab on the interior pocket like others I have see online and in store (sob). It does have the square leather label that says "Louis Vuitton Made in France". My husband purchased this bag directly from the boutique in Santa Monica in 2016. We have the LV receipt, box, bag, & dust bag. I went into the store today and the sales associate told me they do not authenticate bags there. She said I could send it in for repair and if they decline the repair it is because it's fake, but if they accept the repair it's because it's real. But she also said that if we bought it from the boutique it would not be fake. I am deeply saddened because all of my other LV bags, SLGs, luggage, etc have at least the date code printed/embossed/tagged somewhere. Have any of you experienced a bag from LV without a date code? Any thoughts/experiences is much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## seagullz

fabuleux said:


> I assume that you mean a Monogram Ellipse, not Eclipse, right?


Sorry yes i meant Monogram Ellipse, there is a misspell here..i just saw your reply.


----------



## seagullz

karman said:


> Wow, that's like asking whether you should eat an apple or an orange, or choose a steak instead?
> 
> Those are all totally different bags. Which LV suits you more?
> And the Chanel is going to be much more expensive and even more different.


that's true hahaha i am asking too much here.thanks for your reply. think i still prefer Vintage stuff lol..


----------



## Work_For_Purse

cevuong said:


> Hi everyone! Hope this is the right place to post this.. I recently discovered my Pochette Metis from 2016 does not have a date code tag on the back pocket and the "made in" leather tab on the interior pocket like others I have see online and in store (sob). It does have the square leather label that says "Louis Vuitton Made in France". My husband purchased this bag directly from the boutique in Santa Monica in 2016. We have the LV receipt, box, bag, & dust bag. I went into the store today and the sales associate told me they do not authenticate bags there. She said I could send it in for repair and if they decline the repair it is because it's fake, but if they accept the repair it's because it's real. But she also said that if we bought it from the boutique it would not be fake. I am deeply saddened because all of my other LV bags, SLGs, luggage, etc have at least the date code printed/embossed/tagged somewhere. Have any of you experienced a bag from LV without a date code? Any thoughts/experiences is much appreciated. Thank you!


Wow.  that is weird story.  I don't know why your SA said all that.  Since you actually bought it from the boutique, it should have on the record to validate yours is not fake, right?


----------



## sayakayumi

cevuong said:


> Hi everyone! Hope this is the right place to post this.. I recently discovered my Pochette Metis from 2016 does not have a date code tag on the back pocket and the "made in" leather tab on the interior pocket like others I have see online and in store (sob). It does have the square leather label that says "Louis Vuitton Made in France". My husband purchased this bag directly from the boutique in Santa Monica in 2016. We have the LV receipt, box, bag, & dust bag. I went into the store today and the sales associate told me they do not authenticate bags there. She said I could send it in for repair and if they decline the repair it is because it's fake, but if they accept the repair it's because it's real. But she also said that if we bought it from the boutique it would not be fake. I am deeply saddened because all of my other LV bags, SLGs, luggage, etc have at least the date code printed/embossed/tagged somewhere. Have any of you experienced a bag from LV without a date code? Any thoughts/experiences is much appreciated. Thank you!



The “made in” leather tab only comes in bags made in the USA, since your bag is MIF it’s totally normal that it doesn’t have such tab.
The SA assured you that if you bought it directly from LV that it’s Not fake, so I don’t think you should worry about it, honestly.
SA’s don’t authenticate in store, even if you have a receipt, they don’t know if it’s the same bag, she even went as far to suggest that sending it for repairs would be a way to find out, to me and in my limited experience I think everything the SA said is normal and they assisted you as far as they could.

About the missing date code, I’ve heard of LV changing the place where they stamp it, or maybe it’s not stamped and it’s a fluke. Maybe someone knowledgeable on date codes can chime in about this. I only buy bags directly from LV so I never check or worry about the date code.
Since your husband bought it at a boutique I think it’s safe to assume it’s real, don’t feel sad about any of this, just thank your hubby for such a nice present and enjoy your bag, JMO


----------



## Raquel2306

Hello i want to Know of This Speedy daimer 30 are Original. 
Name: Louis Vouitton Speedy Daimer 
Codenumber: SP4069

Sorry for my english its Not the best ! I Send also the photos that i have


----------



## Emsidee

Raquel2306 said:


> Hello i want to Know of This Speedy daimer 30 are Original.
> Name: Louis Vouitton Speedy Daimer
> Codenumber: SP4069
> 
> Sorry for my english its Not the best ! I Send also the photos that i have


You should post this in the authenticate this thread under the shopping sub-forum. You can only do this if you have the sales link and you follow the guidelines posted on the first page.


----------



## OliviaTu

I saw from an instagram saying that the LV Nice cosmetic bag will launch a nano version, code number M44495. Has anyone seen or heard of the bag?


----------



## leechiyong

OliviaTu said:


> I saw from an instagram saying that the LV Nice cosmetic bag will launch a nano version, code number M44495. Has anyone seen or heard of the bag?


I believe it's getting released in the September/October timeframe.  This thread has more info:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/may-new-launches-and-i-cant-wait.1010623/


----------



## 2v2hunters

Hi guys, I was wondering where do you guys get the latest info on new releases and the hype surrounding particular bags? How do you know which bag is hyped and will be sold out (like the Metis)?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

2v2hunters said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering where do you guys get the latest info on new releases and the hype surrounding particular bags? How do you know which bag is hyped and will be sold out (like the Metis)?


I get a lot of my info from following SAs on Instagram. Also, foxyLV on Instagram posts a lot of new products info and SAs that have hard to find items...


----------



## aurore

How can I start a clubhouse? Just start one in the main LV forum and hope that it gets much traffic so it’s moved into the sub forum? 
I would loooove to see a duffle bag forum. Or is this style not popular enough? Want a thread to stalk this wonderful bag


----------



## princessmelany

Has anyone gotten a free service from LV?  And not because it was a properly diagnosed defect?    I took my neverfull mm de to have the handles, trim, and side pulls replaced.  I had pondered having the pocket done because it was an older version and had peeled on the inside, but decided not to spend the extra couple of hundred bucks.  I got a call to pick it up less than a month later...  surprised by that from the quoted 8-10 weeks.  They pulled out the folded bag from the dust bag and I thought the leather looked great.  Headed home ... pulled out the bag and discovered the brand new replaced pocket at no cost to me.  I was thrilled!!!  This is the first repair I've had done...  and i'm not a VIP at ALL.... is this something that occasionally happens?


----------



## fabuleux

princessmelany said:


> Has anyone gotten a free service from LV?  And not because it was a properly diagnosed defect?    I took my neverfull mm de to have the handles, trim, and side pulls replaced.  I had pondered having the pocket done because it was an older version and had peeled on the inside, but decided not to spend the extra couple of hundred bucks.  I got a call to pick it up less than a month later...  surprised by that from the quoted 8-10 weeks.  They pulled out the folded bag from the dust bag and I thought the leather looked great.  Headed home ... pulled out the bag and discovered the brand new replaced pocket at no cost to me.  I was thrilled!!!  This is the first repair I've had done...  and i'm not a VIP at ALL.... is this something that occasionally happens?


It happens all the time.


----------



## Liberté

fabuleux said:


> It happens all the time.


One of the reasons why it might seem like it doesn't happen very often is because people are more likely to post if they have a complaint.  I got a clochette replaced without asking once.


----------



## princessmelany

fabuleux said:


> It happens all the time.


I wondered...  I'm in a lot of LV groups on FB but never really see posts about freebies like that.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## princessmelany

Liberté said:


> One of the reasons why it might seem like it doesn't happen very often is because people are more likely to post if they have a complaint.  I got a clochette replaced without asking once.


Got it... I see a lot of negative posts...  but not freebies... I think that pocket replacement was $200.00,  perhaps they are turning on a bit of charm since social media has gotten so big.  Love that you got that clochette at not charge...  very nice!  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bella Blues

Hi everyone, I have a question. I bought a Key Pouch online and it didn't come with a gift bag (it's a gift).  Can I go in store and ask for a bag?  I will bring the Key Pouch and all the packaging it came in.  Also, can they retie the blue bow for me? I thought I could do it but I can't LOL!  I had to open to check the condition then now I can't put it back and make it look gift-ready.


----------



## Emsidee

Bella Blues said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question. I bought a Key Pouch online and it didn't come with a gift bag (it's a gift).  Can I go in store and ask for a bag?  I will bring the Key Pouch and all the packaging it came in.  Also, can they retie the blue bow for me? I thought I could do it but I can't LOL!  I had to open to check the condition then now I can't put it back and make it look gift-ready.


I’m pretty sure they will give you a shopping bag and help you with the bow, just go in and ask


----------



## Bella Blues

Emsidee said:


> I’m pretty sure they will give you a shopping bag and help you with the bow, just go in and ask



Thank you!  Will do


----------



## daisychainz

Just thinking about Coach/LV. Coach's summer bags have several that borrow heavily from LV designs, but when MK copies LV, or no-name companies copy LV, I see they are called out for not having design originality. I owned a few PMs (they were all fails and refunded) and when I looked over the Coach Cassie in the store, it's a PM wanna-be for sure. And funny enough, the Coach bag was already very poorly sewn right in the back corner where the flap lifts. I could see the seams already too loose to support the bag opening/closing. This must be a very difficult bag design to master for any company!


----------



## Bella Blues

daisychainz said:


> Just thinking about Coach/LV. Coach's summer bags have several that borrow heavily from LV designs, but when MK copies LV, or no-name companies copy LV, I see they are called out for not having design originality. I owned a few PMs (they were all fails and refunded) and when I looked over the Coach Cassie in the store, it's a PM wanna-be for sure. And funny enough, the Coach bag was already very poorly sewn right in the back corner where the flap lifts. I could see the seams already too loose to support the bag opening/closing. This must be a very difficult bag design to master for any company!



Coach definitely copies LV!!! As a matter of fact,  I sometimes buy the Coach version first to try if I would like something LV.  For example,  I got the Nolita 15 wristlet and used it for a few months to make sure I love it before I bought a Mini Pochette.  I have the Coach medium zip around wallet, it's almost exactly like the LV old style compact zip that has been discontinued.  I have a Coach Baby Bennett to try if I would like a nano Speedy.  Etc.  But I've been lucky that Coach my Coach bags have not been defective and don't have one that is poorly sewn.  I really like the quality of my bags .


----------



## LemonDrop

.


----------



## LuxStyle

Does anybody here know how often LV stores restock their merchandise?


----------



## fabuleux

LVloverLV said:


> Does anybody here know how often LV stores restock their merchandise?


It depends on the store.


----------



## LemonDrop

Random. The last 2 times I have used the online chat function for LV the customer service has been non existent and frustrating  For example, I asked them to verify the measurements of an item as there are 2 different sets of measurements in the detailed features. They responded that I could find the measurements in detailed features.  I explained again that there were 2 sets.  They responded that I could find the detailed features section to the right of the product on my screen.  I eventually copy and pasted the 2 sets and sent it to them asking them which was correct.  They never replied. It's almost as if they could only focus on the word measurements and nothing else and they only had one response to that word.

I have noticed that many times (even with other companies) online chat reps take an unusual amount of time to reply.

Has anyone ever worked as an online chat rep? Or know anything about it?  Do these people work from home or are they running multiple chats at once?  I really hate using them.  You would think they would make things quicker but with some companies they take forever just to get through a few basic questions. .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> Random. The last 2 times I have used the online chat function for LV the customer service has been non existent and frustrating  For example, I asked them to verify the measurements of an item as there are 2 different sets of measurements in the detailed features. They responded that I could find the measurements in detailed features.  I explained again that there were 2 sets.  They responded that I could find the detailed features section to the right of the product on my screen.  I eventually copy and pasted the 2 sets and sent it to them asking them which was correct.  They never replied. It's almost as if they could only focus on the word measurements and nothing else and they only had one response to that word.
> 
> I have noticed that many times (even with other companies) online chat reps take an unusual amount of time to reply.
> 
> Has anyone ever worked as an online chat rep? Or know anything about it?  Do these people work from home or are they running multiple chats at once?  I really hate using them.  You would think they would make things quicker but with some companies they take forever just to get through a few basic questions. .


Weird. Maybe they were automated responses and you weren’t talking to a real person? I can’t imagine a real person ignoring questions like that...


----------



## COCOLUVR

I have also had the same issues with LV’s lame chat function. I vowed not to use it anymore. It’s kinda like a partyline. I think the chat person must be on several chats at the same time. The 800 number is also a crap shoot too but I have had great results with it as well. If the first person you talk to sucks, just hang up and call again and you will get a different rep. 


LemonDrop said:


> Random. The last 2 times I have used the online chat function for LV the customer service has been non existent and frustrating  For example, I asked them to verify the measurements of an item as there are 2 different sets of measurements in the detailed features. They responded that I could find the measurements in detailed features.  I explained again that there were 2 sets.  They responded that I could find the detailed features section to the right of the product on my screen.  I eventually copy and pasted the 2 sets and sent it to them asking them which was correct.  They never replied. It's almost as if they could only focus on the word measurements and nothing else and they only had one response to that word.
> 
> I have noticed that many times (even with other companies) online chat reps take an unusual amount of time to reply.
> 
> Has anyone ever worked as an online chat rep? Or know anything about it?  Do these people work from home or are they running multiple chats at once?  I really hate using them.  You would think they would make things quicker but with some companies they take forever just to get through a few basic questions. .


----------



## dmmiller

Haven't tried online chat, but underwhelmed with my last call to LV.  I had purchased a mono strap that I was nearly sure I was going to return it but wanted to order the VVN strap first to be sure.  I received the email confirming my order, but never received the tracking for the package and it does not show in my online history.  Never again.  I prefer to use my SA who also provided expedited shipping from the store at no charge for my PA.  The online order was very convenient, too.  I will not ever do a phone order again.


----------



## LemonDrop

Some companies are great with online chat.  The reps respond quickly and it's as if you are having a conversation similar to the back and forth of talking. I have not had this experience with LV and a few other companies. I especially can't stand when it will take 5+ minutes just for them to ask your name and account number or some simple verifying info.  You are getting close to 10 minutes in and haven't even gotten to the question yet. I wonder did they go to the bathroom? Are they at home and their kids started crying? Or are they at a computer in a center with 5 different chats going at once.  Because it's obvious I am not high on their priority list.


----------



## PurseAddict728

I have used the chat function a few times on the LV website. Customer service is friendly when I call, but  it's obvious they don't know any details besides the information listed on the website. They are nowhere near these bags to answer questions. I have asked specific details about a few different items and they don't physically know anything else about the items.
For instance, when I ordered the Blanche BB over the phone I asked if the strap was removable because the details listed that it was, they lady I spoke to said yes it was. Upon delivery I saw that it in fact did not have a removable strap. I still kept and love the bag, but I called back to let them know that the website details were incorrect and it was never fixed. It does feel like they are in their home or just a whole separate call center location?


----------



## viewwing

LemonDrop said:


> Some companies are great with online chat.  The reps respond quickly and it's as if you are having a conversation similar to the back and forth of talking. I have not had this experience with LV and a few other companies. I especially can't stand when it will take 5+ minutes just for them to ask your name and account number or some simple verifying info.  You are getting close to 10 minutes in and haven't even gotten to the question yet. I wonder did they go to the bathroom? Are they at home and their kids started crying? Or are they at a computer in a center with 5 different chats going at once.  Because it's obvious I am not high on their priority list.





PurseAddict728 said:


> I have used the chat function a few times on the LV website. Customer service is friendly when I call, but  it's obvious they don't know any details besides the information listed on the website. They are nowhere near these bags to answer questions. I have asked specific details about a few different items and they don't physically know anything else about the items.
> For instance, when I ordered the Blanche BB over the phone I asked if the strap was removable because the details listed that it was, they lady I spoke to said yes it was. Upon delivery I saw that it in fact did not have a removable strap. I still kept and love the bag, but I called back to let them know that the website details were incorrect and it was never fixed. It does feel like they are in their home or just a whole separate call center location?



I highly suspect that LV in USA Sub contracts their helplines to another company. The people are just looking at what you see online. They do not have access to much else. One of the chat person told me this sometime ago.


----------



## daisychainz

I think I posted a while back that I saw a video that LV was gifting items to vloggers on YT. I didn't know they did that. Anyway, another YT person posted a video again today showing an LV vlogger party and gifts they received at the party, and every girl got a Capuccines large leather bag in a color they wanted, along with a huge selection of any twillys and gift certificates and a whole thing. Anyway, there were vloggers there with less than 80K subbies, that is hardly an influencer! No more LV for me. Seeing their top tier items gifted so easily when others have to save for so long to afford them isn't making me want the brand at all. It makes their product cheap imo, to gift it to no-name YT people. Just my rant today.


----------



## Aoifs

viewwing said:


> I highly suspect that LV in USA Sub contracts their helplines to another company. The people are just looking at what you see online. They do not have access to much else. One of the chat person told me this sometime ago.



Don't know about chat but I know the customer service people in Europe work directly for LV. I met a girl who was in Munich for training at the same time I was there for business. She asked if I was also a LV employee because of my speedy! they seemed to be very proud and enthusiastic about their jobs.


----------



## MmeM124

daisychainz said:


> I think I posted a while back that I saw a video that LV was gifting items to vloggers on YT. I didn't know they did that. Anyway, another YT person posted a video again today showing an LV vlogger party and gifts they received at the party, and every girl got a Capuccines large leather bag in a color they wanted, along with a huge selection of any twillys and gift certificates and a whole thing. Anyway, there were vloggers there with less than 80K subbies, that is hardly an influencer! No more LV for me. Seeing their top tier items gifted so easily when others have to save for so long to afford them isn't making me want the brand at all. It makes their product cheap imo, to gift it to no-name YT people. Just my rant today.



Yes, I find this disappointing. But I find the whole influencer thing to be disappointing TBH.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

daisychainz said:


> I think I posted a while back that I saw a video that LV was gifting items to vloggers on YT. I didn't know they did that. Anyway, another YT person posted a video again today showing an LV vlogger party and gifts they received at the party, and every girl got a Capuccines large leather bag in a color they wanted, along with a huge selection of any twillys and gift certificates and a whole thing. Anyway, there were vloggers there with less than 80K subbies, that is hardly an influencer! No more LV for me. Seeing their top tier items gifted so easily when others have to save for so long to afford them isn't making me want the brand at all. It makes their product cheap imo, to gift it to no-name YT people. Just my rant today.



What is YT?  Sorry, i am an idiot


----------



## Emsidee

Work_For_Purse said:


> What is YT?  Sorry, i am an idiot


There are a lot of abbreviations on here so I don’t blame you, this one is YouTube


----------



## daisychainz

Work_For_Purse said:


> What is YT?  Sorry, i am an idiot


YouTube, sorry! Just shorthand.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

daisychainz said:


> YouTube, sorry! Just shorthand.


oH, I did not think about that.  THank you.


----------



## viewwing

Aoifs said:


> Don't know about chat but I know the customer service people in Europe work directly for LV. I met a girl who was in Munich for training at the same time I was there for business. She asked if I was also a LV employee because of my speedy! they seemed to be very proud and enthusiastic about their jobs.


Yes, but that is Europe...same goes for Asia, but I’m not sure about the USA. The operations are all very different even if it’s the same company.


----------



## Lvoe1238

mallutts said:


> I think I'm going to bite the bullet today on my first LV bag.  I think I've finally decided on the Noe BB in Damier Azur.  I think it's perfect for summertime.   My mom and I are heading to the mall after work today to look and see what they have.


This is on my radar! Did you end up getting?


----------



## chaussures74

Hi, does anyone have the Very One Handle (not the "One Handle")? If so, could you share your experience? Thanks!


----------



## kkatie

I totally forgot about this for some time, however I wanted to share it with you fellow LVers.
Did anyone ever get a random question (like out of the world) about their LV bag?
I was in Saint Tropez, which is the second more “touristic” city of France after Paris I would guess, at least in the summer.
I was in a local hairdresser with my Speedy B 30 DE and one of the hairdressers asked my bf (I don’t speak French) if we are going bowling after and if my bag is a bowling bag!
I thought they were kidding, however not.
The one girl mentioned she liked it and she wanted one, but they didn’t even know the brand or the name of the bag.
I mean not to offend anyone but shouldn’t you at least know the brands of your country? And it’s not like something they don’t see every single day and/or don’t have a shop in the area or are in an isolated village.
Maybe they only see Chanels what can I say? :/
But weird...


----------



## fabuleux

kkatie said:


> I totally forgot about this for some time, however I wanted to share it with you fellow LVers.
> Did anyone ever get a random question (like out of the world) about their LV bag?
> I was in Saint Tropez, which is the second more “touristic” city of France after Paris I would guess, at least in the summer.
> I was in a local hairdresser with my Speedy B 30 DE and one of the hairdressers asked my bf (I don’t speak French) if we are going bowling after and if my bag is a bowling bag!
> I thought they were kidding, however not.
> The one girl mentioned she liked it and she wanted one, but they didn’t even know the brand or the name of the bag.
> I mean not to offend anyone but shouldn’t you at least know the brands of your country? And it’s not like something they don’t see every single day and/or don’t have a shop in the area or are in an isolated village.
> Maybe they only see Chanels what can I say? :/
> But weird...


A lot of people, even in France 1) Don’t know about Louis Vuitton, 2) Don’t care about designer brands.

Also, St. Tropez is not the second most touristic city in France... it's not even in the top 10. Just wanted to clarify this for anyone reading this thread!


----------



## Joeli7

I was recently travelling with a French friend an she made a comment about the giant LV bags we saw being horrible fakes as she does not keep up with new releases. She has a great job but prefers to spend her money on travel.


----------



## kkatie

fabuleux said:


> A lot of people, even in France 1) Don’t know about Louis Vuitton, 2) Don’t care about designer brands.
> 
> Also, St. Tropez is not the second most touristic city in France... it's not even in the top 10. Just wanted to clarify this for anyone reading this thread!


Yeah you are right, why should they care about a brand that contributed 200mil to the reparation of Notre Dame? It’s not like it’s been there for more than 100 years...
The tourist/local ratio is even more than Mykonos so I guess it’s one of the most touristic locations in summer.


----------



## fabuleux

kkatie said:


> Yeah you are right, why should they care about a brand that contributed 200mil to the reparation of Notre Dame? It’s not like it’s been there for more than 100 years...
> The tourist/local ratio is even more than Mykonos so I guess it’s one of the most touristic locations in summer.


Some people in this world have other things to think about than luxury brands and historical monuments. As a French citizen myself, I find your post really condescending. 

And again... St.Tropez (a village I know quite well—did you enjoy the beaches of Pampelonne?) is not the “second most touristic” destination in France. It’s just a fact. No need to fight me on that. 

Now, you got me quite curious about the list of most touristic cities in France. Here it goes (the order varies depending on the year): 
- Paris 
- Lourdes
- Toulouse
- Nice
- La Rochelle
- Honfleur
- Carcassonne 
- Strasbourg 
- Bordeaux
- Mont St. Michel 

Now... our conversation made me a little bit homesick.


----------



## fabuleux

A few photos of the Asnières factory from an article published in _Le Figaro_ a few weeks ago. Nothing new really since this is the most accessible LV manufacturing plant with public tours and press events. Still, someone might enjoy them!


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> A lot of people, even in France 1) Don’t know about Louis Vuitton, 2) Don’t care about designer brands.
> 
> Also, St. Tropez is not the second most touristic city in France... it's not even in the top 10. Just wanted to clarify this for anyone reading this thread!



This makes me think of a story. So my husband went to Toulon, for work. He had a free day so he rented a car to visit the LV in Saint Tropez. He texted me while he was there and he said he didn't know where he was, he'd just gone to the closest LV to Toulon. He said he was in a place that seemed rich. In my head I'm like ??? he's in one of the most famous cities in Europe and has no idea but whatever. He ended up getting me a bag charm from the shop.

A few weeks later we are in our home LV store, and the CA asks him about Saint Tropez (said in the proper French accent). My husband got wide-eyed and said he didn't realize that's where he was because in his head he was saying Saint Tro-pezz (minus the proper French pronunciation).


----------



## maja2005

Hello ladies,
I am not sure where to post this question, but does anyone happen to know if Authenticate4u are still in business? Having read some fairly recent and positive posts about them on tPF, I requested and paid for an email evaluation on 21 July via their website. The site does seem to be up and running with no indication that they are out of office, but there has been no confirmation of receipt, no replies to my subsequent messages (regular emails and contact form) and my calls during office hours go straight to voicemail, so something doesn’t seem quite right. (I am not on FB btw)
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## nicole0612

maja2005 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I am not sure where to post this question, but does anyone happen to know if Authenticate4u are still in business? Having read some fairly recent and positive posts about them on tPF, I requested and paid for an email evaluation on 21 July via their website. The site does seem to be up and running with no indication that they are out of office, but there has been no confirmation of receipt, no replies to my subsequent messages (regular emails and contact form) and my calls during office hours go straight to voicemail, so something doesn’t seem quite right. (I am not on FB btw)
> Many thanks in advance!


The only way I have ever been able to successfully get a response from them is through Facebook messenger. If you don’t have Facebook you may have to just file for a refund with your payment method if they never respond to your email.


----------



## maja2005

nicole0612 said:


> The only way I have ever been able to successfully get a response from them is through Facebook messenger. If you don’t have Facebook you may have to just file for a refund with your payment method if they never respond to your email.


Wow. Thank you ever so much nicole, that is really helpful.


----------



## nicole0612

maja2005 said:


> Wow. Thank you ever so much nicole, that is really helpful.


You are very welcome.


----------



## Helen84

Hi, does anyone know if this is normal on LV hardware? It looks like the zipper is coated(?) and some of the coating fell off?


----------



## mdcx

Helen84 said:


> Hi, does anyone know if this is normal on LV hardware? It looks like the zipper is coated(?) and some of the coating fell off?


What is the age and style of the bag?


----------



## Helen84

mdcx said:


> What is the age and style of the bag?



It is from 2010 (LV Mitka Glacier)
https://bagaholicboy.com/2010/01/update-louis-vuitton-new-taiga-collection/


----------



## mdcx

Helen84 said:


> It is from 2010 (LV Mitka Glacier)
> https://bagaholicboy.com/2010/01/update-louis-vuitton-new-taiga-collection/


I found one on Fashionphile also: https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-taiga-mitka-suitcase-glacier-281807
I see that the hardware is silver toned and I'm not sure how to judge the ageing on that, but on all of my vintage LV pieces with gold toned hardware, the "gold" wearing off the zipper pulls is very normal. 
Hard to say if this is acceptable given the age of your bag but I'm sure others will weigh in.


----------



## Helen84

mdcx said:


> I found one on Fashionphile also: https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-taiga-mitka-suitcase-glacier-281807
> I see that the hardware is silver toned and I'm not sure how to judge the ageing on that, but on all of my vintage LV pieces with gold toned hardware, the "gold" wearing off the zipper pulls is very normal.
> Hard to say if this is acceptable given the age of your bag but I'm sure others will weigh in.



Thank you  Do you happen to know if LV can replace the zipper slider (or "the head") that is peeling? 
The zipper pulls doesn't show the same kind of wear.


----------



## mdcx

Helen84 said:


> Thank you  Do you happen to know if LV can replace the zipper slider (or "the head") that is peeling?
> The zipper pulls doesn't show the same kind of wear.


I'm not sure, perhaps contact LV or maybe someone else here knows?


----------



## fabuleux

Helen84 said:


> Thank you  Do you happen to know if LV can replace the zipper slider (or "the head") that is peeling?
> The zipper pulls doesn't show the same kind of wear.


Yes.


----------



## Helen84

fabuleux said:


> Yes.


Thank you


----------



## wishiwasinLA

ADVICE WANTED! I was lucky an was able to purchase BOTH the luggage mini BB and the Cannes bag in the monogram. Which one should I keep? I guess I can't keep both : /


----------



## TangerineKandy

stephlny78 said:


> ADVICE WANTED! I was lucky an was able to purchase BOTH the luggage mini BB and the Cannes bag in the monogram. Which one should I keep? I guess I can't keep both : /


Cannes!!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

stephlny78 said:


> ADVICE WANTED! I was lucky an was able to purchase BOTH the luggage mini BB and the Cannes bag in the monogram. Which one should I keep? I guess I can't keep both : /



i have the cannes and found it to be versatile in terms of matching with clothes - dressed up or down. mini luggage seems to be more casual for me hence i didn't buy that piece. also it is quite heavy on it's own.


----------



## mallutts

DeeCags03 said:


> This is on my radar! Did you end up getting?


I got a Neo Noe monogram with black.  I love it.  Not too big, holds all my stuff, and comfortable to wear.  I love that it's convertible from shoulder bag to cross-body.


----------



## jbags07

fabuleux said:


> A few photos of the Asnières factory from an article published in _Le Figaro_ a few weeks ago. Nothing new really since this is the most accessible LV manufacturing plant with public tours and press events. Still, someone might enjoy them!
> View attachment 4502633
> View attachment 4502634
> View attachment 4502635
> View attachment 4502636
> View attachment 4502637
> View attachment 4502638
> View attachment 4502639


These are awesome, thank u for posting!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Hey there! Is the GM size of the Montaigne super large? I’m currently carrying the neverfull GM and love it. Do the handles tuck down into the bag so they are hidden? Ive never seen the bag in person


----------



## Lejic

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Hey there! Is the GM size of the Montaigne super large? I’m currently carrying the neverfull GM and love it. Do the handles tuck down into the bag so they are hidden? Ive never seen the bag in person



Yeah, the handles tuck down into the bag to be hidden easily.

I'd call MM reasonably roomy (carries my iPad, noise cancelling headphones, wallet, cosmetics bag, phone, etc. very easily), and GM _quite _large. I mean, I've only ever tried the GM at the store and haven't used it but even for travel it seemed too large for me. I think because of the way it's structured (which I love!), the big size Montaigne is more eye-catching than Neverfull.

That said, I'd only ever get the NF GM for travel and not daily use, so if you're using NF GM for daily already, maybe you're a huge bag kinda gal/person, so it might be alright?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Lejic said:


> Yeah, the handles tuck down into the bag to be hidden easily.
> 
> I'd call MM reasonably roomy (carries my iPad, noise cancelling headphones, wallet, cosmetics bag, phone, etc. very easily), and GM _quite _large. I mean, I've only ever tried the GM at the store and haven't used it but even for travel it seemed too large for me. I think because of the way it's structured (which I love!), the big size Montaigne is more eye-catching than Neverfull.
> 
> That said, I'd only ever get the NF GM for travel and not daily use, so if you're using NF GM for daily already, maybe you're a huge bag kinda gal/person, so it might be alright?


Yeah... that’s what I’m wondering?! When I’ve had speedy bags, I always purchased the 35. Do you know how that compares to the GM? I know they are different because of the structure.


----------



## Soniaa

Don't we all!?


----------



## Lejic

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Yeah... that’s what I’m wondering?! When I’ve had speedy bags, I always purchased the 35. Do you know how that compares to the GM? I know they are different because of the structure.



No clue, sorry, I've literally never held a Speedy heh...


----------



## viewwing

Ok guys, help me out here...dauphine mini reverse mono VS George’s bb in black empriente. Which one?!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

viewwing said:


> Ok guys, help me out here...dauphine mini reverse mono VS George’s bb in black empriente. Which one?!


Get the dauphine. I have it in the mm reverse and giant and love it. I do have the George’s bb in Mono..


----------



## viewwing

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Get the dauphine. I have it in the mm reverse and giant and love it. I do have the George’s bb in Mono..


Hmm.so why do u like the dauphine style over the georges? Anything in particular?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

viewwing said:


> Hmm.so why do u like the dauphine style over the georges? Anything in particular?


I had the mini dauphine since I was told they had sold out of the mm and weren’t getting anymore. Then mm started showing up at stores and I exchanged at my store....the dauphine expands on the sides so it can fit quite a bit. The Georges bb has part of the fabric folded inside , if that makes sense taking away some of the room.its better when you use a smaller wallet but most of the time I have a zippy or Sarah.....I sold all my empreinte bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4518034
> 
> Don't we all!?


Where can I buy this poster?


----------



## chinkyi23

Hoping someone can help. I saw on FB that someone purchased a XL strap that had monogram on one side and the reverse monogram on the other. She purchased recently at a Neiman Marcus. Is this an older strap or something new? I'd like to find one for myself but don't see it onine and the online chat is no help.


----------



## fyn72

chinkyi23 said:


> Hoping someone can help. I saw on FB that someone purchased a XL strap that had monogram on one side and the reverse monogram on the other. She purchased recently at a Neiman Marcus. Is this an older strap or something new? I'd like to find one for myself but don't see it onine and the online chat is no help.


We still have them on the Australian website
https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/bandouliere-xl-monogram-reverse-canvas-nvprod530129v


----------



## fyn72

viewwing said:


> Ok guys, help me out here...dauphine mini reverse mono VS George’s bb in black empriente. Which one?!


I tried the Georges BB Empreinte on in store and it's very nice, Understated so doesn't scream LV. I like the Dauphine mini but it doesn't make my heart sing.. But if you want a stand out piece then buy the Dauphine.
 It really has to be you that has to be happy with what you buy. Everybody's tastes vary


----------



## kkatie

Is this insanely insane or is it me?!?!?!


I was just browsing as I still have the app for some reason and they sent me some kind of “sales” today and I stumbled upon this.
Who does this? 3 times the market price at least?


----------



## AndreaM99

$3695.00 Are you kidding me?


----------



## chinkyi23

fyn72 said:


> We still have them on the Australian website
> https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/bandouliere-xl-monogram-reverse-canvas-nvprod530129v


Thank you but that's not the one. It has the reverse on one side but then the monogram on the other. The one in the link you sent has black on the other side.


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> I tried the Georges BB Empreinte on in store and it's very nice, Understated so doesn't scream LV. I like the Dauphine mini but it doesn't make my heart sing.. But if you want a stand out piece then buy the Dauphine.
> It really has to be you that has to be happy with what you buy. Everybody's tastes vary


Yes I’ve decided the dauphin is too loud.


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## phaedrana

I have to confess something. Every single time I go to the online store and look at the Capucines with the banana, I am thinking there is a hidden message to the male reproducing organ xD
Or that we are all monkeys and we will buy whatever LV sells.
This is not how art looks


----------



## Aoifs

Googled this


phaedrana said:


> I have to confess something. Every single time I go to the online store and look at the Capucines with the banana, I am thinking there is a hidden message to the male reproducing organ xD
> Or that we are all monkeys and we will buy whatever LV sells.
> This is not how art looks



Googled this....no words.


----------



## phaedrana

Aoifs said:


> Googled this
> 
> 
> Googled this....no words.


I mean I wouldn't even want to be seen dead with it, but perhaps it's somekind of art my small mind cannot process xD


----------



## phaedrana

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4522375


Have you seen the work of Marc Boffin with the barrels (mostly Hermes barrels but there is a really nice one with LV as well)?


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Just wondering if I can get some guidance as I search for my next bag.  I am trying to avoid bags with the dreaded folded corners (I have one of those that I lightly use so no problem so far).  It seems like many bags have them.  What are some examples of bags without folded corners?  I also prefer shoulder carry hobo size with secure/zipped top and minimal/no vachetta so it is nearly impossible for me to find anything, lol.  I am open to discontinued styles. Thank you.


----------



## phaedrana

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Just wondering if I can get some guidance as I search for my next bag.  I am trying to avoid bags with the dreaded folded corners (I have one of those that I lightly use so no problem so far).  It seems like many bags have them.  What are some examples of bags without folded corners?  I also prefer shoulder carry hobo size with secure/zipped top and minimal/no vachetta so it is nearly impossible for me to find anything, lol.  I am open to discontinued styles. Thank you.


Maybe Hina PM/MM? or Very Hobo?


----------



## Iamminda

phaedrana said:


> Maybe Hina PM/MM? or Very Hobo?



Thank you for your reply. I will check these out.  Think I tried the Hina before and it looked big on me but I don’t remember what size.


----------



## Mgnschwartz

Does a Passport fit in a Regular zippy wallet? How about an iphone plus?


----------



## Welltraveled!

I bought the speedy 25 it was big enough to fit everything I need on a daily basis.

Eventually I’ll upgrade to a larger size


----------



## Bumbles

Wondering if anyone has the bumbag Dauphine bb here? Have googled and can’t find anything on it. Somewhat cute and funky


----------



## jbags07

I’ve seen images of the Multi Pochette and i thinks its very cute and functional. I am wondering if it can be viewed a a staple piece, or if it will be super trendy and not a long term style?

Also wondering if a more mature , middle - aged gal, can pull it off? Or is it a piece for younger more hip ladies...


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4535881
> View attachment 4535882
> 
> 
> I’ve seen images of the Multi Pochette and i thinks its very cute and functional. I am wondering if it can be viewed a a staple piece, or if it will be super trendy and not a long term style?
> 
> Also wondering if a more mature , middle - aged gal, can pull it off? Or is it a piece for younger more hip ladies...



Depending on your lifestyle or needs will determine if these are staple pieces. I think many who will buy this bag won’t wear it as it is pictured. I pre-ordered this in Kaki and I’m unsure how I will wear it until I receive it. I have some ideas and I’m excited about it. 

I think anyone can wear whatever he/she likes regardless of age. There are no age limits or restrictions on style. Own your style and wear what you like. Life is short so please don’t worry about being too mature for a style.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> Depending on your lifestyle or needs will determine if these are staple pieces. I think many who will buy this bag won’t wear it as it is pictured. I pre-ordered this in Kaki and I’m unsure how I will wear it until I receive it. I have some ideas and I’m excited about it.
> 
> I think anyone can wear whatever he/she likes regardless of age. There are no age limits or restrictions on style. Own your style and wear what you like. Life is short so please don’t worry about being too mature for a style.


Thank u   The versatility of it, as you suggested, is very appealing!


----------



## fyn72

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4535881
> View attachment 4535882
> 
> 
> I’ve seen images of the Multi Pochette and i thinks its very cute and functional. I am wondering if it can be viewed a a staple piece, or if it will be super trendy and not a long term style?
> 
> Also wondering if a more mature , middle - aged gal, can pull it off? Or is it a piece for younger more hip ladies...


I don't reaally like it.. I feel it's just a trendy piece and way overpriced. Many will buy because of the hype then it will die off I think


----------



## Liberté

fyn72 said:


> I don't reaally like it.. I feel it's just a trendy piece and way overpriced. Many will buy because of the hype then it will die off I think


I really don't think it's going to be permanent. It's on trend with the "multifunctional"  straps/pockets "extreme wear" trend that's spilling over from menswear. Chanel had the double packs last season, this is less extreme and more wearable, but it's still far from a classic look. imo. It looks DIY or sporty/ urban "extreme wear" with hyperfunctionality, not like a classic style.

Chanel double packs






men's faux extreme wear fashion






Sac vanity safari dior


----------



## Soniaa

I don't think it'll become permanent either...


----------



## fabuleux

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4535881
> View attachment 4535882
> 
> 
> I’ve seen images of the Multi Pochette and i thinks its very cute and functional. I am wondering if it can be viewed a a staple piece, or if it will be super trendy and not a long term style?
> 
> Also wondering if a more mature , middle - aged gal, can pull it off? Or is it a piece for younger more hip ladies...


I think it’s super cute.


----------



## jbags07

fabuleux said:


> I think it’s super cute.


Me too   I really want a mono crossbody...but it seems like the favorite mm, pm, and pallas are phased out....and i won;t pay over retail on fashionphile for a used one...


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4535881
> View attachment 4535882
> 
> 
> I’ve seen images of the Multi Pochette and i thinks its very cute and functional. I am wondering if it can be viewed a a staple piece, or if it will be super trendy and not a long term style?
> 
> Also wondering if a more mature , middle - aged gal, can pull it off? Or is it a piece for younger more hip ladies...



I posted my review and pics of the MultiPochette here Louis Vuitton MultiPochette aka Scam Bag


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> I posted my review and pics of the MultiPochette here Louis Vuitton MultiPochette aka Scam Bag


Thank u so much for letting me know, and for posting so many pix of the various possibilities ....i just love this bag, and it looks great on you


----------



## EmmJay

jbags07 said:


> Thank u so much for letting me know, and for posting so many pix of the various possibilities ....i just love this bag, and it looks great on you



You’re welcome. I will let you know as soon as I know when it is released online.


----------



## jbags07

EmmJay said:


> You’re welcome. I will let you know as soon as I know when it is released online.


Thank u so much, thats very sweet of you


----------



## phaedrana

Mgnschwartz said:


> Does a Passport fit in a Regular zippy wallet? How about an iphone plus?


a passport fits yeap but an iphone plus in length yes but it's too fat so if it is completely empty maaaayybe. wouldn't do that though. the iphone xs max barely would fit and it's slimmer


----------



## minababe

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4535881
> View attachment 4535882
> 
> 
> I’ve seen images of the Multi Pochette and i thinks its very cute and functional. I am wondering if it can be viewed a a staple piece, or if it will be super trendy and not a long term style?
> 
> Also wondering if a more mature , middle - aged gal, can pull it off? Or is it a piece for younger more hip ladies...



can't see this bag anymore. all the Blogger Girls got this for free from lv. one reason I would never buy it.


----------



## jbags07

minababe said:


> can't see this bag anymore. all the Blogger Girls got this for free from lv. one reason I would never buy it.


I agree with you about all the blogger girls...i don’t follow all that stuff....what i love is the versatility of the bag....as a crossbody....i would use the round pouch as a coin pouch, inside other bags....and it would be great to use a regular vachetta strap with the larger pouch as a crossbody, etc...thats my thinking anyhow!


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> I don't reaally like it.. I feel it's just a trendy piece and way overpriced. Many will buy because of the hype then it will die off I think


..And ended up on Fashionphile for even more ridiculous price...


----------



## mrsinsyder

minababe said:


> can't see this bag anymore. all the Blogger Girls got this for free from lv. one reason I would never buy it.


I agree. I ordered one but after following a lot of crazy hype I feel very meh about it now. And since it’s a permanent piece it’ll be everywhere.


----------



## Soniaa

minababe said:


> can't see this bag anymore. all the Blogger Girls got this for free from lv. one reason I would never buy it.


Right?! It's already all over instagram! And based on pics looks like it's just a rehash of previous releases which have been remodeled. Only diff is the strap which doesn't look luxury at all--street vendors sell these type of nylon straps. And the rcp just seems unecessary.jmo


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> ..And ended up on Fashionphile for even more ridiculous price...


WOAH!! really?! and hasn't even been released yet has it? One of the bloggers that got it free probably sold to them after a few photos taken


----------



## minababe

it's the same with the new totes, with the big lv on it. I loved it first. but then recogniced it at many Pictures or stories by Bloggers. my guess is that they also got it for free because it is in almost every Picture or story in the Background by some Bloggers.
it was just too obvious. so no to this bag either.


----------



## CM SF

When does LV online restock? Is it randomly or is there a method to the madness? Hoping to score the Multi Pochette online before 9/27.


----------



## jbags07

CM SF said:


> When does LV online restock? Is it randomly or is there a method to the madness? Hoping to score the Multi Pochette online before 9/27.


There is a great thread on it right now, check it out....they actually did a pre-release last week but that's ended now....

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/louis-vuitton-multipochette-aka-scam-bag.1017184/


----------



## CM SF

jbags07 said:


> There is a great thread on it right now, check it out....they actually did a pre-release last week but that's ended now....
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/louis-vuitton-multipochette-aka-scam-bag.1017184/


I’ve been following the thread- I just discovered the bag yesterday and am so bummed I missed the pre release. I will be traveling and unable to receive packages so I was really hoping they might restock again this week.


----------



## Backbay09

Which would you get - speedy b 25 or v tote bb?
(The v tote has feet!)
I bought the V tote in noir and now am thinking I should have gotten it in creme. Then I thought that maybe I should replace the bag with a speedy instead. Urghhh. Would love your thoughts!
Thanks!


----------



## jbags07

CM SF said:


> I’ve been following the thread- I just discovered the bag yesterday and am so bummed I missed the pre release. I will be traveling and unable to receive packages so I was really hoping they might restock again this week.


If not for Emmjay and that thread, i would have missed it...waiting for mine to arrive friday....i read it will be permanent, so i think you will have no problem getting one!  Hope you are able to get one soon


----------



## jbags07

Backbay09 said:


> Which would you get - speedy b 25 or v tote bb?
> (The v tote has feet!)
> I bought the V tote in noir and now am thinking I should have gotten it in creme. Then I thought that maybe I should replace the bag with a speedy instead. Urghhh. Would love your thoughts!
> Thanks!


Hmmmm. They are 2 totally different bags. If its one or the other, and you won’t get both at some point, get the one you love the most....i have the SpeedyB in mono and love it...and i intend to get the v tote bb also...they are very different bags and not redundant in my opinion....the speedy is so classic, and a great everyday bag....i think the V tote is a bit more ‘elegant’, but also a very beautiful daily use bag....

Since you have the v tote already and u are questioning it, both for color and style, maybe its not the bag for you....in my experience that first instinct is usually right....


----------



## EmmJay

The Deauville is back with a new name. Maybe, the Trouville will be next. I have this bag and I love it!


----------



## Savvy Guide

Does anyone have advice or recommendations on the Palm Springs PM in mono or reverse?  I found the updated reverse at the a Rodeo store yesterday and couldn't pass it up since it's hard to find but not I'm wondering if I should've gotten the mono instead. 

Also, I have the PS mini reverse, but they're so different.


----------



## monkeyelephantprincess

Backbay09 said:


> Which would you get - speedy b 25 or v tote bb?
> (The v tote has feet!)
> I bought the V tote in noir and now am thinking I should have gotten it in creme. Then I thought that maybe I should replace the bag with a speedy instead. Urghhh. Would love your thoughts!
> Thanks!


Love that V Tote has feet and love the look of it. But the folded corner is deal-breaker for me. 
Can't go wrong with speedy B. Empreinte version has feet and canvas version does not but it really doesn't matter as it' like the most durable bag ever, does not need feet  !


----------



## Backbay09

monkeyelephantprincess said:


> Love that V Tote has feet and love the look of it. But the folded corner is deal-breaker for me.
> Can't go wrong with speedy B. Empreinte version has feet and canvas version does not but it really doesn't matter as it' like the most durable bag ever, does not need feet  !


 What’s wrong with the folded corners!?


----------



## monkeyelephantprincess

Backbay09 said:


> What’s wrong with the folded corners!?


A lot of people say it's more prone to wear and tear. Some people's corners got worn really fast, like after a week or just one use, but some people's items hold up well. So seems that it's not definitely gonna get worn faster but it's a risk factor. Search for "folded canvas" or "folded corner" on this forum and you should be able to find some posts... I think it applies to leather as well. 
If you absolutely love the style of it though, I would definitely keep it and just be careful about it. I think it's really pretty and versatile.


----------



## LV_BB

Ooh I just noticed this when I logged in to look an order, I love how it lists the steps that an order goes through before being shipped


----------



## Backbay09

monkeyelephantprincess said:


> A lot of people say it's more prone to wear and tear. Some people's corners got worn really fast, like after a week or just one use, but some people's items hold up well. So seems that it's not definitely gonna get worn faster but it's a risk factor. Search for "folded canvas" or "folded corner" on this forum and you should be able to find some posts... I think it applies to leather as well.
> If you absolutely love the style of it though, I would definitely keep it and just be careful about it. I think it's really pretty and versatile.



Thank you! I had read about the folds but also read about how everyone loved their purchases. I am leaning in returning it. Sad. May exchange it for a YSL college bag. Two very different bags but on my wish list.


----------



## Bijouxlady

I hope it's ok to post this here! I am wondering  if the Purse Forum app is still valid? Every time I type it in it pulls up other things. I have it on my phone already but it won't work. Bummed cause it's how I was posting my pics. Thanks!


----------



## snibor

Bijouxlady said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here! I am wondering  if the Purse Forum app is still valid? Every time I type it in it pulls up other things. I have it on my phone already but it won't work. Bummed cause it's how I was posting my pics. Thanks!


No it’s not.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/page-10#post-33333090


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bijouxlady said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here! I am wondering  if the Purse Forum app is still valid? Every time I type it in it pulls up other things. I have it on my phone already but it won't work. Bummed cause it's how I was posting my pics. Thanks!


No. I don’t think they have it anymore. You may want to check in the feedback section, I think there were posts about it..ops, saw it was already answered!


----------



## Bijouxlady

snibor said:


> No it’s not.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/page-10#post-33333090


Thanks! Bummer~


----------



## jbags07

I am wondering if anyone knows a lot about straps? If i have a monogram strap that only has the flower symbol repeating on it, if on the top side the flowers are a bit off center, as they move down the strap, but on the underside they are evenly placed, is this normal? That they can be a bit off center in some parts of the strap?  Thank u to anyonevwho might know...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jbags07 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows a lot about straps? If i have a monogram strap that only has the flower symbol repeating on it, if on the top side the flowers are a bit off center, as they move down the strap, but on the underside they are evenly placed, is this normal? That they can be a bit off center in some parts of the strap?  Thank u to anyonevwho might know...


I’m not able to access it right now but when I do I will check to see what my strap looks like.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Does anyone feel that after a certain period of time, they move on to something else?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Johnpauliegal said:


> Does anyone feel that after a certain period of time, they move on to something else?


I sort of felt that way with the jungle NF...


----------



## jbags07

Johnpauliegal said:


> I’m not able to access it right now but when I do I will check to see what my strap looks like.


Thank u! I will attach pix, both of the top side of the strap. I just bought it from fsshionphile, to use with my Multi Pochette....and it just strikes me as weird that on this one side of the strap, some of the flowers are off center, but not all the way down, like its been cut unevenly. Which is ok, as long as its authentic!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I sort of felt that way with the jungle NF...


I’ve been into LV for over a year. Before that Burberry and before that Gucci. I think it’s finally time to move on.   I think after I receive my latest purchases, I will be doing such. Not to another designer per se, but to something else I love 

I


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Johnpauliegal said:


> I’ve been into LV for over a year. Before that Burberry and before that Gucci. I think it’s finally time to move on.   I think after I receive my latest purchases, I will be doing such. Not to another designer per se, but to something else I love
> 
> I


I thought you meant another item not another brand..I still love LV and will continue to buy but their procedures for getting new items is getting crazy...the jungle collection really bothered me...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought you meant another item not another brand..I still love LV and will continue to buy but their procedures for getting new items is getting crazy...the jungle collection really bothered me...


Yeah me too. I was only able to secure one piece from that collection, and that was by stalking.


----------



## Lejic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought you meant another item not another brand..I still love LV and will continue to buy but their procedures for getting new items is getting crazy...the jungle collection really bothered me...


100% agree about the new item procedure stuff, if it can even be called a procedure. I despise what Hermes does when it comes to “special items” too. I won’t beg or waste hours trying to purchase luxury goods, thanks.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Does anyone feel that after a certain period of time, they move on to something else?



Yes. I’m all set with bags for a while. I get hyper focused on something and then it passes. I still come back to LV but for now, I’m bag content. I recently got a couple of more formal bags for upcoming holiday events and now I’m done till 2020 at least. Nothing new interests me lately. I’ve had binges in bags, shoes, jewelry, home goods, etc. I’m sort of focused on clothes now because I dropped weight due to a health problem & now nothing old fits... but I’m super frugal about clothes since weight can fluctuate. I’m a sale stalker. Bags shoes & jewelry - that’s the stuff I justify spending more on because they’ll always “fit”


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> Yes. I’m all set with bags for a while. I get hyper focused on something and then it passes. I still come back to LV but for now, I’m bag content. I recently got a couple of more formal bags for upcoming holiday events and now I’m done till 2020 at least. Nothing new interests me lately. I’ve had binges in bags, shoes, jewelry, home goods, etc. I’m sort of focused on clothes now because I dropped weight due to a health problem & now nothing old fits... but I’m super frugal about clothes since weight can fluctuate. I’m a sale stalker. Bags shoes & jewelry - that’s the stuff I justify spending more on because they’ll always “fit”


I resemble what you’re talking about. You know when I bought designer bags, shoes, etc I only bought them if they were on sale. Never in my right mind did I ever think about paying full price for a bag, until stepping into this forum. I got hooked on the brand and over indulged.  I believe I now have an awesome LV collection and will stop buying from this brand.  I am just waiting for the south bank besace and extra strap for the MP. Once these are received I will focus on other things. 

Sorry about your health issues.  
Good luck with your new wardrobe.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lejic said:


> 100% agree about the new item procedure stuff, if it can even be called a procedure. I despise what Hermes does when it comes to “special items” too. I won’t beg or waste hours trying to purchase luxury goods, thanks.


And everything is unavailable online..


Johnpauliegal said:


> I resemble what you’re talking about. You know when I bought designer bags, shoes, etc I only bought them if they were on sale. Never in my right mind did I ever think about paying full price for a bag, until stepping into this forum. I got hooked on the brand and over indulged.  I believe I now have an awesome LV collection and will stop buying from this brand.  I am just waiting for the south bank besace and extra strap for the MP. Once these are received I will focus on other things.
> 
> Sorry about your health issues.
> Good luck with your new wardrobe.


You’re really going to stop buying LV?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You’re really going to stop buying LV?



Well I’m awaiting the south bank besace today along with another MP strap which should hopefully come next week. 

This is my collection so far. Now mind you, with the exception of the 3 bandeaus, 4 bracelets, a mini PA and an agenda; everything else was purchased in about 13 months!



Johnpauliegal said:


> The last time I posted here last year, I had 25 LV pieces. I now have 52.  Well that’s what I counted after posting my photos.  If you see doubles it’s because I have doubles.    I would’ve had a lot more but I gave all my old pieces to my daughter.
> This is my collection now. Hope I got them all.
> 
> View attachment 4519743
> 
> View attachment 4519744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4519745
> 
> View attachment 4519736
> 
> View attachment 4519748
> 
> View attachment 4519738
> 
> View attachment 4519746
> 
> View attachment 4519740
> 
> View attachment 4519747
> 
> View attachment 4519741





Johnpauliegal said:


> I have since added the following to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4547885
> 
> View attachment 4547883
> 
> View attachment 4547884




Don’t you think that’s enough LV bags, etc ?  

I have it posted in the Poll thread of how many bags do you have. I think it’s on page 53.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> I resemble what you’re talking about. You know when I bought designer bags, shoes, etc I only bought them if they were on sale. Never in my right mind did I ever think about paying full price for a bag, until stepping into this forum. I got hooked on the brand and over indulged.  I believe I now have an awesome LV collection and will stop buying from this brand.  I am just waiting for the south bank besace and extra strap for the MP. Once these are received I will focus on other things.
> 
> Sorry about your health issues.
> Good luck with your new wardrobe.



Thank you! I’m much better now You definitely have a great collection! No such thing as a sale at LV haha - that’s good and bad. For me it means no regrets because sometimes sales suck you into buying something you don’t really LOVE just because it’s a good deal. I’ve only bought one pair of designer shoes at full price - basic black Manolo pumps. $50 off but still ouch. I justify it by saying who doesn’t need an awesome pair of black pumps? And I’ll wear them... and they’re comfy... perfect fit and pretty... lol. And I don’t think they’d go on sale. Otherwise, my designer shoes/boots/coats etc have been sale purchases too.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> Thank you! I’m much better now You definitely have a great collection! No such thing as a sale at LV haha - that’s good and bad. For me it means no regrets because sometimes sales suck you into buying something you don’t really LOVE just because it’s a good deal. I’ve only bought one pair of designer shoes at full price - basic black Manolo pumps. $50 off but still ouch. I justify it by saying who doesn’t need an awesome pair of black pumps? And I’ll wear them... and they’re comfy... perfect fit and pretty... lol. And I don’t think they’d go on sale. Otherwise, my designer shoes/boots/coats etc have been sale purchases too.


Glad you’re feeling better and thank you. 
I think we both have the same mind set.   And you’re absolutely right. I can’t believe how many Gucci and Burberry items I purchased because they were on sale.   Got a great collection out of it though.   Gucci was my first love.   Strayed to Burberry and now LV. I think I’m pretty much designer-shopped out. 

I think my next focus will be on going back to collecting Beatles autographs; possibly another John.  
Right now I have: 2 John, 7 Paul, 5 George and 8 Ringo. 

Or maybe I’ll just lay back in contentment.


----------



## LGGSZTX

Johnpauliegal said:


> Glad you’re feeling better and thank you.
> I think we both have the same mind set.   And you’re absolutely right. I can’t believe how many Gucci and Burberry items I purchased because they were on sale.   Got a great collection out of it though.   Gucci was my first love.   Strayed to Burberry and now LV. I think I’m pretty much designer-shopped out.
> 
> I think my next focus will be on going back to collecting Beatles autographs; possibly another John.
> Right now I have: 2 John, 7 Paul, 5 George and 8 Ringo.
> 
> Or maybe I’ll just lay back in contentment.


One can never have too many Beatles collectibles!


----------



## Bjstew

I need some advice on what my next bag should be.  I already have a speedy b 25 in DE, pochette Métis in black leather, a favorite in Monogram, and a Pochette Accessoires (if that is a true bag). I have two kids 3 & 6. I don’t really have to cart around a lot and if I do I just use an LV wallet and a kid backpack.  I love the look of the traditional speedy. Thinking about a speedy 30 in monogram or a Neverfull in monogram.  I’m open to ideas. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bjstew said:


> I need some advice on what my next bag should be.  I already have a speedy b 25 in DE, pochette Métis in black leather, a favorite in Monogram, and a Pochette Accessoires (if that is a true bag). I have two kids 3 & 6. I don’t really have to cart around a lot and if I do I just use an LV wallet and a kid backpack.  I love the look of the traditional speedy. Thinking about a speedy 30 in monogram or a Neverfull in monogram.  I’m open to ideas. Thank you in advance.


Since you have all those other bags (which are great choices btw), I’m going to go with the NF as your next bag.   With kids, you’re always going to have to carry something.


----------



## Welltraveled!

My 7 year old niece saw my speedy and asked if I would buy her one as well.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Welltraveled! said:


> My 7 year old niece saw my speedy and asked if I would buy her one as well.



Why the sad face, that was cute. 

There’s nothing to feel bad about. 

I’ll have to hand it to her, great taste at age 7


----------



## Welltraveled!

Thanks I think it’s funny.  She touched my purse and said Auntie this is NICE!  how much does it cost and I told her and she was like oh that’s chump change.  Obviously my lovely niece doesn’t have a full concept of money.

But she will hound me until I do it.  I’m not looking forward to that.  Maybe I’ll buy her something small like a card holder.  



Johnpauliegal said:


> Why the sad face, that was cute.
> 
> There’s nothing to feel bad about.
> 
> I’ll have to hand it to her, great taste at age 7


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bjstew said:


> I need some advice on what my next bag should be.  I already have a speedy b 25 in DE, pochette Métis in black leather, a favorite in Monogram, and a Pochette Accessoires (if that is a true bag). I have two kids 3 & 6. I don’t really have to cart around a lot and if I do I just use an LV wallet and a kid backpack.  I love the look of the traditional speedy. Thinking about a speedy 30 in monogram or a Neverfull in monogram.  I’m open to ideas. Thank you in advance.


I’d pick the NF or maybe the graceful..


----------



## sexycombover

Hi friends, I haven't posted in a hot minute on TPF because I was spending too much of my money on bags (was too tempted by everyone's hauls), but years later, back I am again and this time, wanting something vintage and landed on some LVs.

I'm thinking of getting something from the epi line that's vintage (I prefer those styles). Any thoughts on the quality of them? Will they last a long time? Can faded colours be restored? Anyone have any experience with vintage epi items?

I'm having a hard time deciding if it's worth it to spend so much money on something that's old versus a different brand that will be cheaper that's new, but I really appreciate the timelessness of the epi collection. Anyhoo. Long story short. Thoughts?


----------



## PurseAndBags

Is it harder to get a Pochette Metis than a Favorite?  

I want to get a Favorite, but it's always unavailable online.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

PurseAndBags said:


> Is it harder to get a Pochette Metis than a Favorite?
> 
> I want to get a Favorite, but it's always unavailable online.


I see the PM available more than I see the Favorite. Try keeping an eye on the stalking thread.


----------



## PurseAndBags

Johnpauliegal said:


> I see the PM available more than I see the Favorite. Try keeping an eye on the stalking thread.


That's what I thought, too.  Thanks, I'll keep trying.


----------



## kbell

sexycombover said:


> Hi friends, I haven't posted in a hot minute on TPF because I was spending too much of my money on bags (was too tempted by everyone's hauls), but years later, back I am again and this time, wanting something vintage and landed on some LVs.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting something from the epi line that's vintage (I prefer those styles). Any thoughts on the quality of them? Will they last a long time? Can faded colours be restored? Anyone have any experience with vintage epi items?
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding if it's worth it to spend so much money on something that's old versus a different brand that will be cheaper that's new, but I really appreciate the timelessness of the epi collection. Anyhoo. Long story short. Thoughts?



I love my Epi Noe BB but it’s not super old... 5 years? I think it will last & last. Not sure on the fading... welcome back OG!


----------



## sexycombover

kbell said:


> I love my Epi Noe BB but it’s not super old... 5 years? I think it will last & last. Not sure on the fading... welcome back OG!


Thank you! I didn't even know I had OG status or why I have it other than the fact that I've been a member forever.

I'm considering a well worn vintage red epi Castilian (sp?). It's lovely but will need repairs.  Ends up being close to $350 CAD/$300USD not including repairs (helllooooo exchange rates). Also eying an orange vintage epi keyholder for $45USD that's missing one key hook. Haven't decided if these priced are worth it or not. Would love more opinions.


----------



## Torreslis

I cant decide on my next bag....torn between a Graceful MM or a mon mon neverfull GM. I like a big bag, and equally LOVE both of these options! Any advice?


----------



## viewwing

Torreslis said:


> I cant decide on my next bag....torn between a Graceful MM or a mon mon neverfull GM. I like a big bag, and equally LOVE both of these options! Any advice?


If anything, the strap on the graceful is waaaaay more comfortable especially if the bag is heavy.


----------



## snibor

Torreslis said:


> I cant decide on my next bag....torn between a Graceful MM or a mon mon neverfull GM. I like a big bag, and equally LOVE both of these options! Any advice?


Graceful.   I’m not a neverful fan. I don’t like open top.


----------



## Torreslis

viewwing said:


> If anything, the strap on the graceful is waaaaay more comfortable especially if the bag is heavy.


I dont even carry a lot, but I am a bigger person so I like a larger bag. Ugh, wish I wouldn't have looked around the website and stayed with my original pick of Graceful!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Oooooo Graceful all the way.  This is/was my next planned purchase (in DE) with a bandouliere. I am just concerned with the mix reviews regarding the peeling of corners.  I am trying to determine whether it happens to some bags or a lot of bags...

My back up choices are a speedy 25B in DE or a siene. I already have a speedy 25b and I would rather have different bags instead of multiples).


----------



## viewwing

Torreslis said:


> I dont even carry a lot, but I am a bigger person so I like a larger bag. Ugh, wish I wouldn't have looked around the website and stayed with my original pick of Graceful!


Well then a mon mono nf  might do the trick! It’ll be less common with your choice of colors and letters too!


----------



## Nikki528

Has anyone seen any of the items from the new men's Maps collection in person? I think it's so cool, thinking of getting the passport holder.


----------



## mdcx

sexycombover said:


> Hi friends, I haven't posted in a hot minute on TPF because I was spending too much of my money on bags (was too tempted by everyone's hauls), but years later, back I am again and this time, wanting something vintage and landed on some LVs.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting something from the epi line that's vintage (I prefer those styles). Any thoughts on the quality of them? Will they last a long time? Can faded colours be restored? Anyone have any experience with vintage epi items?
> 
> I'm having a hard time deciding if it's worth it to spend so much money on something that's old versus a different brand that will be cheaper that's new, but I really appreciate the timelessness of the epi collection. Anyhoo. Long story short. Thoughts?


Things to look out for in vintage epi imo:

Mould. If you are buying from Japan, then mould can be an issue. You may see it as what looks like areas of discolouration on the epi. If you look inside the bag you will see mould spores or the remnants of them. Make sure you get clear pics of inside the bag. My bag was super cheap, has mould, it's not super noticeable outside but I did run it through the washing machine on gentle when I realised, just to make it more hygienic.
Scratches. Best to see pics from different angles. Overall though the texture of epi hides a lot of sins.
Crushing. I have noticed this a bit on epi noe's. The epi can look crushed at the gathered top of the bag.
Rubbed off areas - you do see edges where the colour has rubbed away.
The usual issue on vintage of sticky pockets.
Overall the colours seem to hold well and stay shiny. I have heard of people repainting epi to make it look better though. 
Choose a seller who accepts returns so you don't have a problem if it is not as great in real life.
Epi is very long lasting imo. There is a ton available on the Japanese market and price does not always equal quality so have a good look around on Ebay.


----------



## sexycombover

Man, I never thought of any of that. Thank you for the heads up. I will pay attention to this!


----------



## Joeli7

Nikki528 said:


> Has anyone seen any of the items from the new men's Maps collection in person? I think it's so cool, thinking of getting the passport holder.


If you haven't spotted them already there are some pics in the September or October pickups threads!


----------



## millerc

Does anyone have the Alma PM in damier ebene? Is it floppy or does it stay "stiff"? I want a very structured bag. I don't have a LV store near me so I have to buy online.


----------



## fabuleux

millerc said:


> Does anyone have the Alma PM in damier ebene? Is it floppy or does it stay "stiff"? I want a very structured bag. I don't have a LV store near me so I have to buy online.


Alma PM is very structured.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

millerc said:


> Does anyone have the Alma PM in damier ebene? Is it floppy or does it stay "stiff"? I want a very structured bag. I don't have a LV store near me so I have to buy online.


I have this bag and it has not gotten soft.   But then again it’s not my everyday bag. But it does appear very structured.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tariffs incoming. Wonder how much our American LVoers' buying plans are gonna be affected.


----------



## Soniaa

Bucket bag "allegedly" making a comeback!


----------



## bugn

okay this makes me really happy!!!! I love the older "classic" styles so much better than these new styles coming out at LV.


----------



## jbags07

Soniaa said:


> Bucket bag "allegedly" making a comeback!
> View attachment 4559097


Yay! I love these. Have been looking at vintage ones actually, but the vachetta on all that i’ve see. Has been pretty rough....so excited they are bringing it back


----------



## kbell

Soniaa said:


> Bucket bag "allegedly" making a comeback!
> View attachment 4559097



I wonder what the price will be now... I bought this ages ago & sold it - retail price maybe $700ish... then I missed it & repurchased it new again but the price had jumped to almost a grand back then (07). I still have mine & love the feet on the bottom.


----------



## susanpom

Love_N_Lune said:


> Oooooo Graceful all the way.  This is/was my next planned purchase (in DE) with a bandouliere. I am just concerned with the mix reviews regarding the peeling of corners.  I am trying to determine whether it happens to some bags or a lot of bags...
> 
> My back up choices are a speedy 25B in DE or a siene. I already have a speedy 25b and I would rather have different bags instead of multiples).


Long timer here who has not been on in ages. I just bought the Graceful but I went in to buy the Speedy (35) Bandolier. Most days I am happy about my purchase but the Graceful is puddlier then I wanted


----------



## LVFloridagirl

susanpom said:


> Long timer here who has not been on in ages. I just bought the Graceful but I went in to buy the Speedy (35) Bandolier. Most days I am happy about my purchase but the Graceful is puddlier then I wanted


Why did you decide not to purchase the speedy? Asking because I was debating both of these bags, and the Neonoe


----------



## Love_N_Lune

susanpom said:


> Long timer here who has not been on in ages. I just bought the Graceful but I went in to buy the Speedy (35) Bandolier. Most days I am happy about my purchase but the Graceful is puddlier then I wanted



did you purchase the graceful pm or mm? 

It appears in others pictures that the mm is quite droopy. I’m petite, so I would purchase the pm.


----------



## TXLVlove

Soniaa said:


> Bucket bag "allegedly" making a comeback!
> View attachment 4559097


Wow!  I sent a vintage Bucket bag to LV for interior replacement and ordered the pochette to go with it...it came in under $400!  The straps are beat but I was waiting to see if I loved it or not.  I actually really like the bag.  It's great for shopping.  The opening stays tucked under your arm.  Not wide like the NF. Plus it has structure and feet!  So happy to have a vintage one. IF you are willing to go the repair route (sticky lining) Japanese resellers have them super cheap.  I think I paid $150 for mine!


----------



## snibor

This is not meant as a political post. Just an FYI.   I think this is great.  Credit Instagram.


----------



## EmmJay

snibor said:


> This is not meant as a political post. Just an FYI.   I think this is great.  Credit Instagram.


The facility has been open since June. His visit will mark the official grand opening. This facility makes mostly backpacks and NFs.


----------



## snibor

EmmJay said:


> The facility has been open since June. His visit will mark the official grand opening. This facility makes mostly backpacks and NFs.


Very cool. I thought I remembered we discussed it on here.  Didn’t realize it was officially opened yet.  I think it’s great.  Particularly with the high demand of neverfulls.


----------



## onlyk

I thought the TX factory was opened in 2018?


----------



## EmmJay

onlyk said:


> I thought the TX factory was opened in 2018?


This is a second factory in Johnson county.


----------



## onlyk

EmmJay said:


> This is a second factory in Johnson county.


oh I see, wow! LV are really expending and going to flood the bags into the market, no wonder I got so many bags in the last two years have terrible alignment - probably made by  not very good skilled workers.


----------



## EmmJay

snibor said:


> Very cool. I thought I remembered we discussed it on here.  Didn’t realize it was officially opened yet.  I think it’s great.  Particularly with the high demand of neverfulls.


It’s unfortunate Ivanka posted this info because LV wanted his visit to be under the radar to remain neutral politically. Oh well!


----------



## Eli23

EmmJay said:


> It’s unfortunate Ivanka posted this info because LV wanted his visit to be under the radar to remain neutral politically. Oh well!


Hi everyone, not aure if this is the right group but i’m considering purchasing a preloved bag which comes with the receipt.  Is it possible that the bag was made in france just a week before it was sold in UK?


----------



## Emsidee

Eli23 said:


> Hi everyone, not aure if this is the right group but i’m considering purchasing a preloved bag which comes with the receipt.  Is it possible that the bag was made in france just a week before it was sold in UK?


It is possible but using the receipt for authentication is not recommended. You can use the authenticate this thread under the shopping sub-forum or use another paid authentication service to be sure.


----------



## karman

I've never wanted a monogram Speedy before (never considered the Speedy a "me" style, though I have two) but have been finding myself wanting one... not really sure why. Maybe there's just something about this bag being an iconic Vuitton??


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hi you all beautiful ladies and gents. I’d like to have your opinion about my latest purchase. It’s the Croisette in DE. Actually it’s not really a purchase ... I had a bonus from my beloved Greenwich which was recalled as defective. With the amount LV gave me back, I choose the Felice in epi black and then I was left with some credit. I’ve been trying to obtain the Pochette Metis but, at least in Italy, it’ s almost impossibile....
Now I’m calling you wonderful TPF members. I just would like to hear your opinion about this CROISETTE bag. Thank you in advance


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi you all beautiful ladies and gents. I’d like to have your opinion about my latest purchase. It’s the Croisette in DE. Actually it’s not really a purchase ... I had a bonus from my beloved Greenwich which was recalled as defective. With the amount LV gave me back, I choose the Felice in epi black and then I was left with some credit. I’ve been trying to obtain the Pochette Metis but, at least in Italy, it’ s almost impossibile....
> Now I’m calling you wonderful TPF members. I just would like to hear your opinion about this CROISETTE bag. Thank you in advance


I think it’s a cute bag..what are you not sure about the bag?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it’s a cute bag..what are you not sure about the bag?


Thank you for your reply. It’s that I was definitely orientated  towards a monogram, light, crossbody bag. ....the Pochette Metis. After  several attempts in boutique with no luck my SA told me that the Croisette could meet my needs. The bag is flawless, perfectly aligned, made in France. No question about its quality. It’ just the “style”. I askd your opinion because you’re experts. Is it a little “dated” ?


----------



## sayakayumi

karman said:


> I've never wanted a monogram Speedy before (never considered the Speedy a "me" style, though I have two) but have been finding myself wanting one... not really sure why. Maybe there's just something about this bag being an iconic Vuitton??


What Speedys do you have and what size do you want next?


----------



## karman

sayakayumi said:


> What Speedys do you have and what size do you want next?


I have the Azur 25 and a Mini Lin (ebene) 30. The one I just bought preloved is a monogram 25


----------



## karman

Zoezampalunga said:


> Thank you for your reply. It’s that I was definitely orientated  towards a monogram, light, crossbody bag. ....the Pochette Metis. After  several attempts in boutique with no luck my SA told me that the Croisette could meet my needs. The bag is flawless, perfectly aligned, made in France. No question about its quality. It’ just the “style”. I askd your opinion because you’re experts. Is it a little “dated” ?


IMO the Croisette is not anymore "dated" than the Pochette Metis. Why do you think the Croisette looks dated?
Do you like the bag at all, or did you get it just because your SA said it would meet your needs? It doesn't sound like you actually like the Croisette... if you're uncertain, I would really just return the bag and wait to buy what you wanted in the first place.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

karman said:


> IMO the Croisette is not anymore "dated" than the Pochette Metis. Why do you think the Croisette looks dated?
> Do you like the bag at all, or did you get it just because your SA said it would meet your needs? It doesn't sound like you actually like the Croisette... if you're uncertain, I would really just return the bag and wait to buy what you wanted in the first place.


Thank you. You are right. I still have 26 days to return it. It sits in its dustbag in my closet. Usually I’m very convinced of my choices when it comes to bags. This time I’m not. Thank you again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi you all beautiful ladies and gents. I’d like to have your opinion about my latest purchase. It’s the Croisette in DE. Actually it’s not really a purchase ... I had a bonus from my beloved Greenwich which was recalled as defective. With the amount LV gave me back, I choose the Felice in epi black and then I was left with some credit. I’ve been trying to obtain the Pochette Metis but, at least in Italy, it’ s almost impossibile....
> Now I’m calling you wonderful TPF members. I just would like to hear your opinion about this CROISETTE bag. Thank you in advance


The metis is heavier, the croisette is lighter. Get what you want, don't settle.


----------



## Lejic

Zoezampalunga said:


> Thank you. You are right. I still have 26 days to return it. It sits in its dustbag in my closet. Usually I’m very convinced of my choices when it comes to bags. This time I’m not. Thank you again.



Not sure about your budget or general preferences but I adore my Montaigne. Mine’s emp but I’ve heard good things about the mono too.


----------



## GrRoxy

Idk if anyone mentioned it already, but this caught my attention today... Curious about the price!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Lejic said:


> Not sure about your budget or general preferences but I adore my Montaigne. Mine’s emp but I’ve heard good things about the mono too.


Thank you.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The metis is heavier, the croisette is lighter. Get what you want, don't settle.


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

GrRoxy said:


> View attachment 4566917
> View attachment 4566918
> View attachment 4566919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk if anyone mentioned it already, but this caught my attention today... Curious about the price!


The wide band makes it look even smaller than the regular bb


----------



## GrRoxy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The wide band makes it look even smaller than the regular bb


I agree! Super curious about this one as I always liked alma bb shape and size but not the leathers in came in.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Is there not an authentication thread?


----------



## fabuleux

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Is there not an authentication thread?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-vuitton-read-1st-post-before-posting.926508/


----------



## Lindsaygill7

fabuleux said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-vuitton-read-1st-post-before-posting.926508/


Yes I was able to find it under Shopping! Thank you!


----------



## cajhingle

I have been buying LV since 2007 and tried to keep every piece. But after purchasing the Multiple Pochettes boy I realized gone are the days with nice, thick canvas. I have more reason to keep my monograms.


----------



## Eli23

Hey everyone!
Not sure if this is the right thread but i’m looking for some advice. I have just received Iena PM and i’m wondering if it doesn’t look to small on me? Opinions would be highly appreciated!


----------



## snibor

Eli23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Not sure if this is the right thread but i’m looking for some advice. I have just received Iena PM and i’m wondering if it doesn’t look to small on me? Opinions would be highly appreciated!


Looks good.  The real issue is will it hold your stuff. If it does, looks great.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Eli23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Not sure if this is the right thread but i’m looking for some advice. I have just received Iena PM and i’m wondering if it doesn’t look to small on me? Opinions would be highly appreciated!


I think it looks fine!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think it looks fine!





Eli23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Not sure if this is the right thread but i’m looking for some advice. I have just received Iena PM and i’m wondering if it doesn’t look to small on me? Opinions would be highly appreciated!


I think it looks very nice and feminine on you. I have the MM in DE and I mainly use it as a travel bag as I find It really  huge as an everyday bag.


----------



## Eli23

Zoezampalunga said:


> I think it looks very nice and feminine on you. I have the MM in DE and I mainly use it as a travel bag as I find It really  huge as an everyday bag.


Thank you! Yes i got the MM first and i truly love it but as you said i just find it fair too big to use it on a daily basis. I was very hesitant to buy PM as i’m not a big fan of small totes but i think the longer straps sort of compansate for the small size. Did you experience any corner issue with yours?


----------



## Guccigrl

Zoezampalunga said:


> Hi you all beautiful ladies and gents. I’d like to have your opinion about my latest purchase. It’s the Croisette in DE. Actually it’s not really a purchase ... I had a bonus from my beloved Greenwich which was recalled as defective. With the amount LV gave me back, I choose the Felice in epi black and then I was left with some credit. I’ve been trying to obtain the Pochette Metis but, at least in Italy, it’ s almost impossibile....
> Now I’m calling you wonderful TPF members. I just would like to hear your opinion about this CROISETTE bag. Thank you in advance


----------



## Guccigrl

Zoezampalunga said:


> Thank you for your reply. It’s that I was definitely orientated  towards a monogram, light, crossbody bag. ....the Pochette Metis. After  several attempts in boutique with no luck my SA told me that the Croisette could meet my needs. The bag is flawless, perfectly aligned, made in France. No question about its quality. It’ just the “style”. I askd your opinion because you’re experts. Is it a little “dated” ?


Of all the LV bags I own, the Croisette Damier AZURE is the one that gets the compliments.   I don't know what there is about this particular bag that people love?  But they do.  Some say "oh what a cute bag", so it must be the style and the color because I don't think that many people recognize LV.  But I will be putting her up for the winter because the AZURE seems more of a spring/summer color to me.


----------



## karman

Eli23 said:


> Hey everyone!
> Not sure if this is the right thread but i’m looking for some advice. I have just received Iena PM and i’m wondering if it doesn’t look to small on me? Opinions would be highly appreciated!


As long as it fits everything you need, I don't think it looks too small. It looks great!

I have a Totally PM which I think is similar in size. I know the Totally MM is much more popular but I already had a Neverfull MM and don't need two large totes since I'm really a small bag person.


----------



## Eli23

karman said:


> As long as it fits everything you need, I don't think it looks too small. It looks great!
> 
> I have a Totally PM which I think is similar in size. I know the Totally MM is much more popular but I already had a Neverfull MM and don't need two large totes since I'm really a small bag person.


Thank you!
Well my issue with Iena is that even though the MM would fit more and make a great travel bag i’m actually scared to take it with me whenever travelling because of the famous corner issue ( i know i know what’s the point‍♀️


----------



## karman

Eli23 said:


> Thank you!
> Well my issue with Iena is that even though the MM would fit more and make a great travel bag i’m actually scared to take it with me whenever travelling because of the famous corner issue ( i know i know what’s the point‍♀️


Are you open to preloved? The Totally PM/MM would be similar and they don't have the corner issue.


----------



## Eli23

karman said:


> Are you open to preloved? The Totally PM/MM would be similar and they don't have the corner issue.


I was always scared of buying preloved unless it’s from a friend/ relative but i might consider as there is nothing really what i would truly want from LV collection if i’m honest. Thank you for advice totally looks great!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Hi lovely ladies,

Please please help me out here. This is a belt I have purchased few years ago and didn’t even wear it once! I took it out of the dust bag few months ago and found brown spots took it to the boutique and they weren’t helpful at all! The person just took it to the back and brought it back without spots but had scratched the whole back as you can see in the picture. Anyways, today I take it out and  I see the whole line that he scratched is turned brown and a whole lot more brown spots. I am so bummed and very angry. What can I do? Please help me out here ladies? Thank you so much. I truly appreciate your experience.


----------



## karman

Kfoorya2 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Please please help me out here. This is a belt I have purchased few years ago and didn’t even wear it once! I took it out of the dust bag few months ago and found brown spots took it to the boutique and they weren’t helpful at all! The person just took it to the back and brought it back without spots but had scratched the whole back as you can see in the picture. Anyways, today I take it out and  I see the whole line that he scratched is turned brown and a whole lot more brown spots. I am so bummed and very angry. What can I do? Please help me out here ladies? Thank you so much. I truly appreciate your experience.


I really don't think it looks bad... I assume they took it to the back for polishing and maybe the cleaner reacted with the coating? Honestly I wouldn't touch it and just wear/enjoy the belt. The spots are mainly in the back and no one would see it. The front still looks pretty good.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kfoorya2 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Please please help me out here. This is a belt I have purchased few years ago and didn’t even wear it once! I took it out of the dust bag few months ago and found brown spots took it to the boutique and they weren’t helpful at all! The person just took it to the back and brought it back without spots but had scratched the whole back as you can see in the picture. Anyways, today I take it out and  I see the whole line that he scratched is turned brown and a whole lot more brown spots. I am so bummed and very angry. What can I do? Please help me out here ladies? Thank you so much. I truly appreciate your experience.


When I saw your post o tried searching on the internet. It’s hard to determine what to use since the LV website doesn’t state what type of metal is used. 

I found old posts of how to clean the lock/key. Don’t know if it would help. Maybe you may want to try to experiment on the reverse side if you chose to do so. This is the link. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-lv-lock-and-key.348084/

However as @karman above mentioned, it’s not that noticeable and you should enjoy wearing your beautiful belt. Good luck.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Eli23 said:


> Thank you! Yes i got the MM first and i truly love it but as you said i just find it fair too big to use it on a daily basis. I was very hesitant to buy PM as i’m not a big fan of small totes but i think the longer straps sort of compansate for the small size. Did you experience any corner issue with yours?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Yes, unfortunately. The corners showed wear almost immediately but they never got worse.


----------



## Eli23

Zoezampalunga said:


> Yes, unfortunately. The corners showed wear almost immediately but they never got worse.


Aw no.


Zoezampalunga said:


> Yes, unfortunately. The corners showed wear almost immediately but they never got worse.


aw no what a shame! I can’t actually believe a bag for this price has the issue. I just wish they somehow protected the corners


----------



## snibor

Courtesy of off fifth.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Courtesy of off fifth.



that’s the funniest thing I’ve ever seen.
Omg. There’s 4 different ones.   lol


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg. There’s 4 different ones.
> 
> View attachment 4573068


I HAVE to get these for my dog!!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

What is the best bag organizer for a Speedy 35? I don’t want one that makes the bag look all stiff, I would love a little “slouch” haha! I would love one that would also fit in my NV GM.


----------



## pikaachuu

Johnpauliegal said:


> that’s the funniest thing I’ve ever seen.
> Omg. There’s 4 different ones.   lol
> 
> View attachment 4573068



My dog has the bone! It's not her favorite toy but I like to pretend it is.


----------



## TXLVlove

Lindsaygill7 said:


> What is the best bag organizer for a Speedy 35? I don’t want one that makes the bag look all stiff, I would love a little “slouch” haha! I would love one that would also fit in my NV GM.


Any of the felt ones on Amazon or the pricier Samorga ones give structure to the speedy but allow a bit of sag if your bag isn't stuffed.


----------



## TXLVlove

I have felt organizers from Samorga, Etsy, and Amazon.  They all do the same thing with really no difference other than felt thickness (Samorga being the thickest).  I was in a hurry the last time I wanted one so just did Amazon prime.  It's working out great.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

TXLVlove said:


> Any of the felt ones on Amazon or the pricier Samorga ones give structure to the speedy but allow a bit of sag if your bag isn't stuffed.


Awesome I ordered one from Amazon! I just got it today. I feel like it’s so bulky and takes space away from my bag? I don’t know : /
I’m also concerned because I haven’t had a speedy in about a year and I’m worried and don’t remember the handles being so short and small! Blahhhh


----------



## TXLVlove

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Awesome I ordered one from Amazon! I just got it today. I feel like it’s so bulky and takes space away from my bag? I don’t know : /
> I’m also concerned because I haven’t had a speedy in about a year and I’m worried and don’t remember the handles being so short and small! Blahhhh


Yes, they are short. You probably notice them more on the 35 since it’s a bigger bag.   I have been using my DE 30 for two weeks straight.  I carry mine mostly top handle though.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

I’ve 


TXLVlove said:


> Yes, they are short. You probably notice them more on the 35 since it’s a bigger bag.   I have been using my DE 30 for two weeks straight.  I carry mine mostly top handle though.


Ive also been carrying a NV so that doesn’t help! Haha! Do you find your Amazon organizer being “too much felt” if that makes sense? It’s kind of thick and once I stuff it down in my bag, I feel like it takes up space. Maybe it’s all of the compartments. I wish I could find one with just a big open middle compartment. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## fabuleux

I was doing some research and stumbled upon this Louis Vuitton ad in a volume of _Le Théâtre_ from 1898. So I thought I would share with you!


----------



## fabuleux

And here is a second ad, featuring dimensions and 1898 prices.


----------



## misstrine85

I’m so exited. I handed in my vintage Speedy from 1985 - same year as me - to have a new zipper. And it came back yesterday. Going to pick it up on friday!


----------



## Elise.J

I have a question that I hope someone can help me with, 
I have a small gift for my SA who is going on maternity leave soon. Can someone please let me know if company policy allows it. Thank you in advance


----------



## misstrine85

Elise.J said:


> I have a question that I hope someone can help me with,
> I have a small gift for my SA who is going on maternity leave soon. Can someone please let me know if company policy allows it. Thank you in advance


I have given small holiday-presents for my SAs the past couple of years. Boxes of chocolate and such. That have been ok.


----------



## Elise.J

misstrine85 said:


> I have given small holiday-presents for my SAs the past couple of years. Boxes of chocolate and such. That have been ok.



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Know what’s really weird?  I just received an email from a CA in a state where I don’t live in thanking me for being a valued client and was reaching out to me to be their personal shopper.
Is this unusual?


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> Know what’s really weird?  I just received an email from a CA in a state where I don’t live in thanking me for being a valued client and was reaching out to me to be their personal shopper.
> Is this unusual?


The email he/she sent you should contain a link. If you use that link and purchase online, he/she will receive a percentage of the sale. You probably purchased something previously from him/her. The CAs have been doing this for awhile now. It would’ve been a best practice to Get your permission before sending you that email.


----------



## lily2019

Johnpauliegal said:


> Know what’s really weird?  I just received an email from a CA in a state where I don’t live in thanking me for being a valued client and was reaching out to me to be their personal shopper.
> Is this unusual?


I received a similar email! I looked up the address in their contact and it looks like it’s a CA from the corporate office, probably because I’ve been ordering online. So maybe that’s what you got too?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> The email he/she sent you should contain a link. If you use that link and purchase online, he/she will receive a percentage of the sale. You probably purchased something previously from him/her. The CAs have been doing this for awhile now. It would’ve been a best practice to Get your permission before sending you that email.


Thank you for this, but  I don’t recall ordering anything from the location that I received an email from; however I could be wrong lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lily2019 said:


> I received a similar email! I looked up the address in their contact and it looks like it’s a CA from the corporate office, probably because I’ve been ordering online. So maybe that’s what you got too?


Yeah I also order online. Glad I’m not the only one.   It does appear to be from Corporate also. Thank you.


----------



## lily2019

Johnpauliegal said:


> Yeah I also order online. Glad I’m not the only one.   It does appear to be from Corporate also. Thank you.


Did they suggest the fuzzy sleep mask and loafers to you too??


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lily2019 said:


> Did they suggest the fuzzy sleep mask and loafers to you too??



too funny.
YES!!!

........“sweet dreams” Collection consisting of comfortable loafers and the perfect sleep mask for a great nights rest.”


----------



## EpiFanatic

Question about purse forum.  Is there a place where members can tell other members if they are selling something so other members can get first dibs?  I know there are HTF pieces that I am not planning on keeping and it would be nice if someone on TPF could have them rather than a complete stranger.


----------



## fabuleux

EpiFanatic said:


> Question about purse forum.  Is there a place where members can tell other members if they are selling something so other members can get first dibs?  I know there are HTF pieces that I am not planning on keeping and it would be nice if someone on TPF could have them rather than a complete stranger.


There is a place to list your auctions.


----------



## EpiFanatic

fabuleux said:


> There is a place to list your auctions.


Would you mind pointing me out to where that is?


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Would you mind pointing me out to where that is?




https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/
Here you go.


----------



## divineprada

Hello, everyone! 

I’m deciding between a Speedy Bandouliere 25 and a Speedy Bandouliere 30. So I went yesterday to my local LV boutique to try on the sizes. Unfortunately, there was no 25. While I was trying on the 30, I noticed the “leaves” (is that what you call it?), the part where the handles are attached to the body of the bag, are flat. But I saw photos of some Speedy B’s where the “leaves” looked like it has some padding underneath. 

I hope someone can enlighten me about this.

Thank you.


----------



## EmmJay

divineprada said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I’m deciding between a Speedy Bandouliere 25 and a Speedy Bandouliere 30. So I went yesterday to my local LV boutique to try on the sizes. Unfortunately, there was no 25. While I was trying on the 30, I noticed the “leaves” (is that what you call it?), the part where the handles are attached to the body of the bag, are flat. But I saw photos of some Speedy B’s where the “leaves” looked like it has some padding underneath.
> 
> I hope someone can enlighten me about this.
> 
> Thank you.


They’re chaps. The chaps may appear fuller in vachetta than non-vachetta.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Hey guys! I’ve had my pre loved speedy 35 for almost three weeks now and the creases aren’t getting any better. Not folds, there is some wrinkling and “creases” How can I speed up the process of getting these out? I like the sag look but this looks messy! And I’m afraid it will eventually start cracking. I was told to condition the areas with Bick 4 cleaner?


----------



## EmmJay

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Hey guys! I’ve had my pre loved speedy 35 for almost three weeks now and the creases aren’t getting any better. Not folds, there is some wrinkling and “creases” How can I speed up the process of getting these out? I like the sag look but this looks messy! And I’m afraid it will eventually start cracking. I was told to condition the areas with Bick 4 cleaner?


Canvas does not require conditioning, it is not leather. Stuff it with air packs, old towels, or t-shirts. Then, sit it in your warmest room in the house, maybe your laundry room or put it in a window sill. The warm environment should remove the creases.


----------



## divineprada

EmmJay said:


> They’re chaps. The chaps may appear fuller in vachetta than non-vachetta.



Thank you for the info.


----------



## ncabahug

Hey guys,
I'm considering buying the Croisette in DE, but I just found out that the strap is way too long for me (I'm only 5'0). Does anyone who has this bag know any way to shorten the straps temporarily? Like tie it down or tucking it into the bag or something? I'm just having trouble justifying spending another ~$300 for a shorter strap, especially with a canvas bag (total ~$2000). I'd say the perfect length strap for me is the Favorite. Thanks!


----------



## snibor

ncabahug said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm considering buying the Croisette in DE, but I just found out that the strap is way too long for me (I'm only 5'0). Does anyone who has this bag know any way to shorten the straps temporarily? Like tie it down or tucking it into the bag or something? I'm just having trouble justifying spending another ~$300 for a shorter strap, especially with a canvas bag (total ~$2000). I'd say the perfect length strap for me is the Favorite. Thanks!



I have the same issue when straps are not adjustable they are too long for me.  You could have a strap made by mcraft or another company. It would be much cheaper than buying s designer one and you could custom make the length you want.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

HELP!!! There is a small black pen mark on the vachetta on my speedy bag! HOW do I get it out?!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Hey guys! I’ve had my pre loved speedy 35 for almost three weeks now and the creases aren’t getting any better. Not folds, there is some wrinkling and “creases” How can I speed up the process of getting these out? I like the sag look but this looks messy! And I’m afraid it will eventually start cracking. I was told to condition the areas with Bick 4 cleaner?



I used a bag-specific insert for my Speedy. It completely fills the bag and is plush enough to Pull out.

Satin Pillow Luxury Bag Shaper For Louis Vuitton Speedy Models https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NWVP2M9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_ONHH3TrjkwCEO


----------



## fabuleux

Have you guys noticed that the "Mon Monogram" collection has been rebranded as "My LV Heritage"?


----------



## Strep2031

fabuleux said:


> Have you guys noticed that the "Mon Monogram" collection has been rebranded as "My LV Heritage"?
> View attachment 4590876


I like the change. “Mon monogram” never clicked with my brain.


----------



## Strep2031

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Hey guys! I’ve had my pre loved speedy 35 for almost three weeks now and the creases aren’t getting any better. Not folds, there is some wrinkling and “creases” How can I speed up the process of getting these out? I like the sag look but this looks messy! And I’m afraid it will eventually start cracking. I was told to condition the areas with Bick 4 cleaner?


My Speedy 35 is 4 or 5 years old (can’t remember off the top of my head) and it still has a couple of creases from when I purchased. I have actually grown to like it that way actually or I got use to it. . A bag organizer might help.


----------



## DestinationD

Hey fellow LV lovers!!
I must say, I love all the purses they put out this year!! I got the Metis in rouge and got my hands on a Felicie, the Boite Supple AND the By My Side this year!! I just love the silhouettes this year! And the mixing of leather and canvas.

 BUT I have major FOMO on not getting the Monsouri backpack!!

Do you guys think they will bring it back in 2020 or is the style retiring   ?


----------



## DestinationD

joyceluvsbags said:


> Congrats!! The Neverfull is a wonderful tote!! I carried my Azur GM today to go shopping at Target this morning and it's so comfy.


YAY! Congrats!! What color interior?!


----------



## veronicamorris

Lindsaygill7 said:


> HELP!!! There is a small black pen mark on the vachetta on my speedy bag! HOW do I get it out?!


I am also dealing with this!! Anyone have any tips?


----------



## FTurk

May I ask a question please. I have misplaced the strap to my Louis Vuitton Oskar Waltz bag, do you think LV will be able to replace it?

It was purchased a very long time ago so not sure whether they'll be able to get me a new one!


----------



## Emsidee

FTurk said:


> May I ask a question please. I have misplaced the strap to my Louis Vuitton Oskar Waltz bag, do you think LV will be able to replace it?
> 
> It was purchased a very long time ago so not sure whether they'll be able to get me a new one!


You should contact LV, they can check if it is still possible to order a new strap.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I think it’s time.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> I think it’s time.



I’m going on an all out purse ban for 2020. But I can still get slgs... I can’t rotate through all my collection. It’s definitely time Instead it’s going into my new car fund & travel. I’ve gone many years before without purchasing a bag - I can do it again!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> I’m going on an all out purse ban for 2020. But I can still get slgs... I can’t rotate through all my collection. It’s definitely time Instead it’s going into my new car fund & travel. I’ve gone many years before without purchasing a bag - I can do it again!


That sounds like a great plan. I’m in   And to start it off I’m returning the Favorite MM Made in France bag.   I’m keeping the ring though.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> That sounds like a great plan. I’m in   And to start it off I’m returning the Favorite MM Made in France bag.   I’m keeping the ring though.



Yay! I’m letting go of my perfect made in France DA Speedy B 25 and the matching key pouch... packing it up now. It’s so pretty but I’m just not a light color bag girl. I hardly ever used it & prefer bold color VS light color bags in the summer. Plus I hate the opening.  I won’t miss it. Someone else can love it.


----------



## kbell

Oh & darn LV and their samples... I’m totally in love with the Cœur Battant they sent me... it smells amazing on me & has staying power but isn’t overpowering. Damn it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> Yay! I’m letting go of my perfect made in France DA Speedy B 25 and the matching key pouch... packing it up now. It’s so pretty but I’m just not a light color bag girl. I hardly ever used it & prefer bold color VS light color bags in the summer. Plus I hate the opening.  I won’t miss it. Someone else can love it.



That’s  great!   Good for you!   Yeah I’m not a fan of DA either; however I do have the Favorite, PA and 3 mini PAs in DA.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> Oh & darn LV and their samples... I’m totally in love with the Cœur Battant they sent me... it smells amazing on me & has staying power but isn’t overpowering. Damn it.


Is this the latest samples they’ve been giving out?  I haven’t tried it yet. 
Maybe I shouldn’t


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Is this the latest samples they’ve been giving out?  I haven’t tried it yet.
> Maybe I shouldn’t



yes! I purposely did not smell the women’s perfume last time I was in a store - my friend was smelling them. I didn’t want to be tempted...I didn’t want any samples... now it’s too late. It smells so good... and my fiancé loves it too so I guess I’ll have to buy some  though, like purses, I certainly don’t need anymore!


----------



## snibor

Feelin like I need to buy something just to get the holiday packaging!  Sigh


----------



## Johnpauliegal

snibor said:


> Feelin like I need to buy something just to get the holiday packaging!  Sigh


Oh NO!! Don’t do that! WE DONT NEED THE HOLIDAY PACKAGING!  
(Actually I’m kinda shocked that I didn’t get holiday packaging for my holiday animations purchases.)
I’m going to be your Angel. Don’t buy something you really don’t need.
Oh wait. Is this the bad guy/devil speaking. Yes!!  Go for it!!  Spend all your money on stuff that won’t get used much. 

Sorry having a senior moment!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> Feelin like I need to buy something just to get the holiday packaging!  Sigh


I want the holiday bag!


----------



## kbell

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I want the holiday bag!



Ditto. But I’m resisting. I know it’s so pretty so I’d put it away for safe keeping - probably never to be seen again.


----------



## DestinationD

kbell said:


> Oh & darn LV and their samples... I’m totally in love with the Cœur Battant they sent me... it smells amazing on me & has staying power but isn’t overpowering. Damn it.


UGH. I love Contre Moi but it is so DANG EXPENSIVE! I can't justify spending that much on perfume since I don't use it often.  I love Flowerbomb so I may just stick with that


----------



## kbell

DestinationD said:


> UGH. I love Contre Moi but it is so DANG EXPENSIVE! I can't justify spending that much on perfume since I don't use it often.  I love Flowerbomb so I may just stick with that



Not to be an enabler but I’ve had Contre Moi since it first launched & it smells even better with age if stored properly. Years later, it still smells the same & I swear maybe even stronger (less spray required!) Sooooooo - a worthy purchase


----------



## Johnpauliegal

When members ask for advice as to what bags to chose from, visuals are great, especially for those, as myself, who are not familiar and have to do a search to look and find the certain bag.


----------



## jenlynne25

Johnpauliegal said:


> When members ask for advice as to what bags to chose from, visuals are great, especially for those, as myself, who are not familiar and have to do a search to look and find the certain bag.


Is there a forum for LV that can only be pictures of people actually wearing the bags?  I search threads all the time for visuals but don’t want the talk around with it, I just want to see real pics of real people wearing them!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jenlynne25 said:


> Is there a forum for LV that can only be pictures of people actually wearing the bags?  I search threads all the time for visuals but don’t want the talk around with it, I just want to see real pics of real people wearing them!



There’s a thread of famous people wearing LV.   There’s also a thread of LV in action where members would either show you an image of themselves wearing a bag or propped up on a table of what have you. 
It’s in this section of the forum.


----------



## misstrine85

Does anyone know if it is possible to buy a new strap for a pochette DE? My strap on my 12 years old pochette has started to split.


----------



## fyn72

misstrine85 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to buy a new strap for a pochette DE? My strap on my 12 years old pochette has started to split.


yes, take it in and you can order as a spare part


----------



## misstrine85

fyn72 said:


> yes, take it in and you can order as a spare part


Thank you. And thry still have my reciept as I bought it in the same store


----------



## ifahima

Anyone seen this new snapchat filter?!


----------



## rayray2987

I've not as active as I'd like and I've certainly not gotten anything in forever.... I didn't realise how hard it is to get items, feel like the pochette metis is going to be unachievable


----------



## starchild

Hi

Got a bag from the boutique and found this tag in one of the pocket. This is my first time seeing this. Anyone familiar?


----------



## baninny

Packing for the holiday weekend to visit my folks - my husband goes, you are Vuitton’d out.  decided to give my PM a break this weekend.

Happy thanksgiving everyone 

Ps - I realize I could have posted this on the LV in action. Lol oh well


----------



## thanks sixx

baninny said:


> Packing for the holiday weekend to visit my folks - my husband goes, you are Vuitton’d out.  decided to give my PM a break this weekend.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving everyone
> 
> Ps - I realize I could have posted this on the LV in action. Lol oh well


You GO !!   What a great collection of superb travel bags.  I think sometimes we forget....the brand is built for travel.  I have well-worn LV's that look like they've been places.....because they HAVE been.  
Have a fun Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## Joeli7

Does anyone know what's coming on Dec 13 other than the Nice vanity?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

How can I get an old pen mark out of vachetta? It’s on my speedy handle


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Hallo! I already posted in the “Pochette Metis Clubhouse” but nobody answered me ...
I would really like to have your opinion on my PM.
 I bought it a few days ago in a Louis Vuitton store. This morning I took it out from its dust bag and I inspected her carefully .....I’ve learned a lot reading this thread.
Please feel free to call me insane, anyhow here’s what I noticed: the “made in Italy” tag looks strange, with identations I’ve never seen on my other LV bags; there is a loose stitch on the bottom; the metal hooks of the strap have a different colour and imprinting one from the other; the glazing looks “grossy” .
Otherwise the bag looks good. Please, tell me if I’m overreacting.
Thank you in advance for your comments


----------



## thanks sixx

Lindsaygill7 said:


> How can I get an old pen mark out of vachetta? It’s on my speedy handle


If you have a good old-fashioned cobbler nearby, seek his advice.  They are the leather experts.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Zoezampalunga said:


> View attachment 4606372
> View attachment 4606368
> View attachment 4606369
> View attachment 4606370
> View attachment 4606371
> View attachment 4606368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo! I already posted in the “Pochette Metis Clubhouse” but nobody answered me ...
> I would really like to have your opinion on my PM.
> I bought it a few days ago in a Louis Vuitton store. This morning I took it out from its dust bag and I inspected her carefully .....I’ve learned a lot reading this thread.
> Please feel free to call me insane, anyhow here’s what I noticed: the “made in Italy” tag looks strange, with identations I’ve never seen on my other LV bags; there is a loose stitch on the bottom; the metal hooks of the strap have a different colour and imprinting one from the other; the glazing looks “grossy” .
> Otherwise the bag looks good. Please, tell me if I’m overreacting.
> Thank you in advance for your comments


Strap hooks being different colors bother me, as does the loose stitch. I’m ok with everything else.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I keep finding new bags I want. It’s bad.  My Christmas present isn’t even used yet and I’m looking at my next bag on my list. So tempted. And I just added another bag to my list. Empreinte In taupe. And there are some other important non-LV items that I need in 2020, so I may have to be on a ban.  Ugh...


----------



## Emsidee

Zoezampalunga said:


> View attachment 4606372
> View attachment 4606368
> View attachment 4606369
> View attachment 4606370
> View attachment 4606371
> View attachment 4606368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo! I already posted in the “Pochette Metis Clubhouse” but nobody answered me ...
> I would really like to have your opinion on my PM.
> I bought it a few days ago in a Louis Vuitton store. This morning I took it out from its dust bag and I inspected her carefully .....I’ve learned a lot reading this thread.
> Please feel free to call me insane, anyhow here’s what I noticed: the “made in Italy” tag looks strange, with identations I’ve never seen on my other LV bags; there is a loose stitch on the bottom; the metal hooks of the strap have a different colour and imprinting one from the other; the glazing looks “grossy” .
> Otherwise the bag looks good. Please, tell me if I’m overreacting.
> Thank you in advance for your comments


It obviously bothers you so I would return it, you are not overreacting about the stitch, hardware and imprint IMO.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

EpiFanatic said:


> Strap hooks being different colors bother me, as does the loose stitch. I’m ok with everything else.


Thank you very much for your answer. I text my sa and sent him pics. He told me to bring it in store so he could inspect it.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Emsidee said:


> It obviously bothers you so I would return it, you are not overreacting about the stitch, hardware and imprint IMO.


Thank you. I’ll bring it to the store Sunday. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## ifahima

Hi everybody. I've just recieved my neverfull mm, and I can't find the date code. There is a date code inside the pouch, (made on 46th week of 2019, MIF) but not one in the bag. It's not behind the inside pocket either. Does the date code come inside the pouch only?


----------



## EmmJay

ifahima said:


> Hi everybody. I've just recieved my neverfull mm, and I can't find the date code. There is a date code inside the pouch, (made on 46th week of 2019, MIF) but not one in the bag. It's not behind the inside pocket either. Does the date code come inside the pouch only?
> 
> View attachment 4606449
> View attachment 4606450
> View attachment 4606451


It will be as featured in this photo from Tradesy where the pocket meets the top of the bag.


----------



## ifahima

EmmJay said:


> It will be as featured in this photo from Tradesy where the pocket meets the top of the bag.
> View attachment 4606455



Thank you! Found it!


----------



## snibor

I went in 2 boutiques and walked out with nothing.  . Not feeling anything.   I know at some point that will change.  Sigh.


----------



## angersauce

snibor said:


> I went in 2 boutiques and walked out with nothing.  . Not feeling anything.   I know at some point that will change.  Sigh.



Same tbh.  Just got back from Paris and went into Rue Cambon twice.  All I ended up buying was the taiga pocket organizer as a gift for my bf and nothing for myself.  -_-


----------



## ohmisseevee

Hi all! I was recently gifted my first LV, the (super cute!) Croisette in Damier Ebene canvas. I've never owned any other items in coated canvas before so this is new territory for me, but I love the bag and think it is perfect for weekends and errands, especially when I want to carry something lighter and only need my essentials!

Is this material okay to take with me out into the rain? I'm obviously not going to stand in a downpour or soak my bag in water on purpose, but if I'm going to and from the car in short distances and use common sense care (wipe dry once indoors, air out after use, etc) is this a durable material that I don't need to baby?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ohmisseevee said:


> Hi all! I was recently gifted my first LV, the (super cute!) Croisette in Damier Ebene canvas. I've never owned any other items in coated canvas before so this is new territory for me, but I love the bag and think it is perfect for weekends and errands, especially when I want to carry something lighter and only need my essentials!
> 
> Is this material okay to take with me out into the rain? I'm obviously not going to stand in a downpour or soak my bag in water on purpose, but if I'm going to and from the car in short distances and use common sense care (wipe dry once indoors, air out after use, etc) is this a durable material that I don't need to baby?


You should be fine with the DE in the rain. Like you said, wipe dry....you shouldn’t have issues. Congrats, I lvoe the croisette bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Zoezampalunga said:


> View attachment 4606372
> View attachment 4606368
> View attachment 4606369
> View attachment 4606370
> View attachment 4606371
> View attachment 4606368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo! I already posted in the “Pochette Metis Clubhouse” but nobody answered me ...
> I would really like to have your opinion on my PM.
> I bought it a few days ago in a Louis Vuitton store. This morning I took it out from its dust bag and I inspected her carefully .....I’ve learned a lot reading this thread.
> Please feel free to call me insane, anyhow here’s what I noticed: the “made in Italy” tag looks strange, with identations I’ve never seen on my other LV bags; there is a loose stitch on the bottom; the metal hooks of the strap have a different colour and imprinting one from the other; the glazing looks “grossy” .
> Otherwise the bag looks good. Please, tell me if I’m overreacting.
> Thank you in advance for your comments


I hope someone would chime in.  I would like to know the answer to this also. I really think the gold clasps are strange!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope someone would chime in.  I would like to know the answer to this also. I really think the gold clasps are strange!


I would return the bag. The stamp looks bad with the indentations and clasps are different colors which would bother me...


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope someone would chime in.  I would like to know the answer to this also. I really think the gold clasps are strange!



I showed the pics to one of my CAs. In his opinion, he thinks its a rep. The PM has been subject to a lot of quality issues but he hasn’t seen one with this many issues. This bag could be an anomaly. I really hope it’s not a rep resulting in a scammer doing a bait and switch. I hope my CA is wrong and it’s just a horribly made authentic PM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

EmmJay said:


> I showed the pics to one of my CAs. In his opinion, he thinks its a rep. The PM has been subject to a lot of quality issues but he hasn’t seen one with this many issues. This bag could be an anomaly. I really hope it’s not a rep resulting in a scammer doing a bait and switch. I hope my CA is wrong and it’s just a horribly made authentic PM.


Thank you EJ! How horrible and scary.  And to think this bag got inspected and wrapped up by a CA!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would return the bag. The stamp looks bad with the indentations and clasps are different colors which would bother me...


I agree!


----------



## EmmJay

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you EJ! How horrible and scary.  And to think this bag got inspected and wrapped up by a CA!


Keep in mind, it’s my CAs opinion. There’s no way to determine authenticity based on the pics that were provided. However, the many issues with the bag are inconsistent with LVs craftsmanship. These issues lead my CA to believe it’s a rep. He said if he saw the date code, he could confirm if it’s a rep or authentic. He also said that the replica market is full of Métis and he’s even had clients request repairs on reps.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

EpiFanatic said:


> I keep finding new bags I want. It’s bad.  My Christmas present isn’t even used yet and I’m looking at my next bag on my list. So tempted. And I just added another bag to my list. Empreinte In taupe. And there are some other important non-LV items that I need in 2020, so I may have to be on a ban.  Ugh...


I relate. (And I’m willing to bet many of us here can.) I’m so torn because I feel selfish and want to enjoy my blessings, (incl new LV bags already received) and yet...I see something new that catches my eye. Just purchased a new bag for myself, my hubs is getting me one (a classic that I asked for months ago) for Christmas and now a speedy bb is on my lust-list. It’s crazy... I see a ban for me as well on the near future.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope someone would chime in.  I would like to know the answer to this also. I really think the gold clasps are strange!





LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would return the bag. The stamp looks bad with the indentations and clasps are different colors which would bother me...





EmmJay said:


> I showed the pics to one of my CAs. In his opinion, he thinks its a rep. The PM has been subject to a lot of quality issues but he hasn’t seen one with this many issues. This bag could be an anomaly. I really hope it’s not a rep resulting in a scammer doing a bait and switch. I hope my CA is wrong and it’s just a horribly made authentic PM.





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you EJ! How horrible and scary.  And to think this bag got inspected and wrapped up by a CA!





Sunshine mama said:


> I agree!



Thank you all! 
Now I’m really scared! 
The date cose is PL4169.
Today I’m bringing her to the store to be inspected. Wish me good luck and thank you again for all your replies as suggestions


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zoezampalunga said:


> Thank you all!
> Now I’m really scared!
> The date cose is PL4169.
> Today I’m bringing her to the store to be inspected. Wish me good luck and thank you again for all your replies as suggestions


Don’t be scared...Let us know what happens!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Don’t be scared...Let us know what happens!


Sure I will! Thank you again. 
Before reading your comments I felt a little feared to bring her back and reeceive a “no, this is handmade ...bla ...bla “ answer. Now I’m more confident.
The SA who sold me her is very nice and I’ve been working with him for a long time, I hope he will understand my concerns.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zoezampalunga said:


> Sure I will! Thank you again.
> Before reading your comments I felt a little feared to bring her back and reeceive a “no, this is handmade ...bla ...bla “ answer. Now I’m more confident.
> The SA who sold me her is very nice and I’ve been working with him for a long time, I hope he will understand my concerns.


Do not be scared to bring this bag back. You can be nice but firm that this bag is not right . He should understand....


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Sunshine mama said:


> I hope someone would chime in.  I would like to know the answer to this also. I really think the gold clasps are strange!





LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would return the bag. The stamp looks bad with the indentations and clasps are different colors which would bother me...





EmmJay said:


> I showed the pics to one of my CAs. In his opinion, he thinks its a rep. The PM has been subject to a lot of quality issues but he hasn’t seen one with this many issues. This bag could be an anomaly. I really hope it’s not a rep resulting in a scammer doing a bait and switch. I hope my CA is wrong and it’s just a horribly made authentic PM.





Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you EJ! How horrible and scary.  And to think this bag got inspected and wrapped up by a CA!





Sunshine mama said:


> I agree!





EmmJay said:


> Keep in mind, it’s my CAs opinion. There’s no way to determine authenticity based on the pics that were provided. However, the many issues with the bag are inconsistent with LVs craftsmanship. These issues lead my CA to believe it’s a rep. He said if he saw the date code, he could confirm if it’s a rep or authentic. He also said that the replica market is full of Métis and he’s even had clients request repairs on reps.





Zoezampalunga said:


> Thank you all!
> Now I’m really scared!
> The date cose is PL4169.
> Today I’m bringing her to the store to be inspected. Wish me good luck and thank you again for all your replies as suggestions



 Update: my SA did not agree with the fact that I considered this “minor things”  as defects (?). He showed me another Pochette Metis he had reserved for one of his clients and, even if the clasp where better, the Made in Italy tag had identations as well and the lock was non centered. 
Anyhow he’s been very kind and offered me store credit which I accepted. He threatend me that I wouldn’t be able to find another Pochette Métis easily, as the production has been stopped and nobody knows when it will start again. Hope he’s wrong
Thank you very much again for your support.


----------



## Emsidee

Zoezampalunga said:


> Update: my SA did not agree with the fact that I considered this “minor things”  as defects (?). He showed me another Pochette Metis he had reserved for one of his clients and, even if the clasp where better, the Made in Italy tag had identations as well and the lock was non centered.
> Anyhow he’s been very kind and offered me store credit which I accepted. He threatend me that I wouldn’t be able to find another Pochette Métis easily, as the production has been stopped and nobody knows when it will start again. Hope he’s wrong
> Thank you very much again for your support.


You will probably be able to get one, just wait until the right one comes along.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zoezampalunga said:


> Update: my SA did not agree with the fact that I considered this “minor things”  as defects (?). He showed me another Pochette Metis he had reserved for one of his clients and, even if the clasp where better, the Made in Italy tag had identations as well and the lock was non centered.
> Anyhow he’s been very kind and offered me store credit which I accepted. He threatend me that I wouldn’t be able to find another Pochette Métis easily, as the production has been stopped and nobody knows when it will start again. Hope he’s wrong
> Thank you very much again for your support.


It’s better than having a metis you are not happy with ...I’m sure more will come in..


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Emsidee said:


> You will probably be able to get one, just wait until the right one comes along.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s better than having a metis you are not happy with ...I’m sure more will come in..



Thank you!


----------



## Soniaa

I hate when you order something through sa's and after receiving shipment they take your bag out touch it feel it fix it up assemble it and without gloves might I add and then do modshots with YOUR BAG for their social media followers WHAT THE FLIPPIN F@#!.


----------



## EmmJay

Soniaa said:


> I hate when you order something through sa's and after receiving shipment they take your bag out touch it feel it fix it up assemble it and without gloves might I add and then do modshots with YOUR BAG for their social media followers WHAT THE FLIPPIN F@#!.


A lot of clients do that too. They buy the bag, take mod shots, post it on social media, return the bag. Some clients take all of the pics in store. If your CA is doing that on items that you’ve ordered, you can ask him or her not to do that. Most CAs do that as a way to generate more interests in a specific item.


----------



## Businesslady

luv2bling said:


> cat1967 - I think snatch n' runs can happen anywhere, (city, country, etc.).    US cities such as New York, Chicago and California are known areas for snatch n' runs. You have to be mindful of your environment at all times, especially when wearing high end bags.  Also if you are wearing other high end items,(i.e. shoes, sunglasses, jewelry, etc.) it's an easy assumption that you have means and therefore have other valuable items in your possession.   Consequently you are deemed a better" target" than the person who is wearing what may appear to be a high end bag and whose dress is very low key.  Be as discreet as possible, try not to look like a tourist and do not showcase  a lot of "branded"  shopping bags during your travels.  A person flashing a Chanel or Louis Vuitton shopping bag puts themselves at a higher risk.


I agree with you , however it's not always snatch and run. I was walking to my car at night and was brutally attacked by young thugs, they beat me up took my bag and jewellery..I was a lone woman in the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Zoezampalunga said:


> Update: my SA did not agree with the fact that I considered this “minor things”  as defects (?). He showed me another Pochette Metis he had reserved for one of his clients and, even if the clasp where better, the Made in Italy tag had identations as well and the lock was non centered.
> Anyhow he’s been very kind and offered me store credit which I accepted. He threatend me that I wouldn’t be able to find another Pochette Métis easily, as the production has been stopped and nobody knows when it will start again. Hope he’s wrong
> Thank you very much again for your support.



I’m happy to inform you that my SA was wrong! This morning I went to collect my new Pochette Metis and my totally satisfied with the quality.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Can someone tell me what this “T&T” letters on the product code mean?
TIA


----------



## Eli23

Hey Everyone,
I have been gifted an older Delightful PM by a family member. I have never had a bag with vachetta this dark so i honestly don’t know how i feel about it. My question is, what do you all think? Is this acceptable or does it look dirty? Just to make things clear, i don’t normally care what people say and if i like the bag i wear it but i just don’t know if this looks like a well aged or just dirty patina? I don’t have much experience in this subject, so would be grateful for your opinions! pictures are taken on purpose in the shade, at the window and in tungsten light


----------



## kate1988

Eli23 said:


> View attachment 4614630
> View attachment 4614631
> View attachment 4614632
> View attachment 4614633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> I have been gifted an older Delightful PM by a family member. I have never had a bag with vachetta this dark so i honestly don’t know how i feel about it. My question is, what do you all think? Is this acceptable or does it look dirty? Just to make things clear, i don’t normally care what people say and if i like the bag i wear it but i just don’t know if this looks like a well aged or just dirty patina? I don’t have much experience in this subject, so would be grateful for your opinions! pictures are taken on purpose in the shade, at the window and in tungsten light


To be perfectly honest it does look worn and dirty ☹️


----------



## Eli23

kate1988 said:


> To be perfectly honest it does look worn and dirty ☹️


Oh boy! Posted it on the other thread and got completely opposite comments thanks for your input anyway!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Zoezampalunga said:


> View attachment 4614570
> View attachment 4614571
> View attachment 4614572
> View attachment 4614574
> 
> 
> I’m happy to inform you that my SA was wrong! This morning I went to collect my new Pochette Metis and my totally satisfied with the quality.


Congrats!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats!!


Thank  you!


----------



## jenlynne25

Eli23 said:


> View attachment 4614630
> View attachment 4614631
> View attachment 4614632
> View attachment 4614633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> I have been gifted an older Delightful PM by a family member. I have never had a bag with vachetta this dark so i honestly don’t know how i feel about it. My question is, what do you all think? Is this acceptable or does it look dirty? Just to make things clear, i don’t normally care what people say and if i like the bag i wear it but i just don’t know if this looks like a well aged or just dirty patina? I don’t have much experience in this subject, so would be grateful for your opinions! pictures are taken on purpose in the shade, at the window and in tungsten light


It looks well-worn and well-loved!  Rock that bag!


----------



## Soniaa

EmmJay said:


> A lot of clients do that too. They buy the bag, take mod shots, post it on social media, return the bag. Some clients take all of the pics in store. If your CA is doing that on items that you’ve ordered, you can ask him or her not to do that. Most CAs do that as a way to generate more interests in a specific item.


I don't think clienteles do that with other clienteles bags though. It's totally different matter to take mod shots with a bag that's on display or available for anyone to try on...but when someones orders a bag and it arrives staight from the warehouse, then it's just inappropriate/rude to try on someone else's bag before them unless they have permission. I understand sa's do it to generate interests but they should at least get permission first or show off a bag that's not reserved for anyone nor hasn't been paid for already. That's all.


----------



## lynnb

Eli23 said:


> View attachment 4614630
> View attachment 4614631
> View attachment 4614632
> View attachment 4614633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> I have been gifted an older Delightful PM by a family member. I have never had a bag with vachetta this dark so i honestly don’t know how i feel about it. My question is, what do you all think? Is this acceptable or does it look dirty? Just to make things clear, i don’t normally care what people say and if i like the bag i wear it but i just don’t know if this looks like a well aged or just dirty patina? I don’t have much experience in this subject, so would be grateful for your opinions! pictures are taken on purpose in the shade, at the window and in tungsten light


Yes it looks well worn but it does not look dirty and I think it is gorgeous.


----------



## Iamminda

$1,435 for this on FP.  This seems crazy greedy (it retailed for $440 in 2016).


----------



## viewwing

Eli23 said:


> View attachment 4614630
> View attachment 4614631
> View attachment 4614632
> View attachment 4614633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> I have been gifted an older Delightful PM by a family member. I have never had a bag with vachetta this dark so i honestly don’t know how i feel about it. My question is, what do you all think? Is this acceptable or does it look dirty? Just to make things clear, i don’t normally care what people say and if i like the bag i wear it but i just don’t know if this looks like a well aged or just dirty patina? I don’t have much experience in this subject, so would be grateful for your opinions! pictures are taken on purpose in the shade, at the window and in tungsten light


I’d bring it to the store and have them replace all the vachetta. It’ll be like a new bag then!


----------



## Eli23

viewwing said:


> I’d bring it to the store and have them replace all the vachetta. It’ll be like a new bag then!


Thank you for advise do tou have any idea how much the tepkacement could cost?


----------



## viewwing

Eli23 said:


> Thank you for advise do tou have any idea how much the tepkacement could cost?


Sorry I’m not sure about that and don’t want to misquote. Best to call them n ask or look around here.someone else might’ve don’t it before. Good luck!


----------



## 7h5f921

Saw on a fb group a cute idea for a watch face . It is from the email they sent out this afternoon! I think I like it!


----------



## 7h5f921

here is the picture if you didn’t see the email but want to use it as a screen on your watch!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Today, trying to assest one of my closet I found this beautiful glass. It was 1999 and it was the very first time I entered a LV boutique. It was related to the presentation of the “new” wine of the year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Zoezampalunga said:


> View attachment 4614570
> View attachment 4614571
> View attachment 4614572
> View attachment 4614574
> 
> *
> I’m happy to inform you that my SA was wrong! *This morning I went to collect my new Pochette Metis and my totally satisfied with the quality.


Love this. Congrats!


----------



## fabuleux

Zoezampalunga said:


> View attachment 4632084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, trying to assest one of my closet I found this beautiful glass. It was 1999 and it was the very first time I entered a LV boutique. It was related to the presentation of the “new” wine of the year.


Drink your Beaujolais nouveau in style!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> Drink your Beaujolais nouveau in style!


I will! Same to you.


----------



## staceyjan

Iamminda, just saw this one:
https://www.fashionphile.com/louis-vuitton-monogram-pochette-accessories-nm-459439 CRAZY for a PA to be 900!!!!  I understand that FP is a business but these markups are insane.  

And, I am not even in the market for one since I have a mono and a DA.  In addition, usually a pretty calm person but these markups are really infuriating to the small customer.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Yikes! Louis Vuitton stores in the Chicago area had smash and grabs...


----------



## Styleanyone

Can anyone recommend a nice SA from Rodeo Drive Louis Vuitton? Thank you.


----------



## hi8luxe

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 4617324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,435 for this on FP.  This seems crazy greedy (it retailed for $440 in 2016).


Sadly, it’s not surprising, though.  FP lists many popular and hard-to-find items at double or triple their original retail price.  About a year ago they listed this item for around $800.  I really love Digital Blue Monogram, but I don’t think anyone will pay $1435 for a canvas mini pochette.

@Iamminda, you’re lucky to have scored one when it was first released!  (I remember one of your posts that I commented on.) I just hope NG or VA decides to use this canvas in the near future so I can include a couple pieces to my collection!


----------



## Iamminda

hi8luxe said:


> Sadly, it’s not surprising, though.  FP lists many popular and hard-to-find items at double or triple their original retail price.  About a year ago they listed this item for around $800.  I really love Digital Blue Monogram, but I don’t think anyone will pay $1435 for a canvas mini pochette.
> 
> @Iamminda, you’re lucky to have scored one when it was first released!  (I remember one of your posts that I commented on.) I just hope NG or VA decides to use this canvas in the near future so I can include a couple pieces to my collection!



Thanks .  I remember seeing it listed for around $1,000+ and thought that was crazy.  Yesterday it was listed for $1,470 and it’s sold already.  Even though I sold my other MPs (including my Tahitienne) because I don’t use them much, I can’t ever part with this beautiful one.  I also hope they will use this canvas for more bags in the future — fingers crossed


----------



## bluebird03

Question- is it weird to mix colors? I have the Neverfull in DE and Siena PM and just ordered the PA in DA...TIA


----------



## Styleanyone

@sleeplessinseattle, variety  is always a good thing.  I mix mono, DE, DA too.


----------



## SeattleGal93

So I heard there’s a price increase coming... anyone have the details? Specifically regarding the mini pochette and cosmetic pouch. Thanks!


----------



## QueenieQ

SeattleGal93 said:


> So I heard there’s a price increase coming... anyone have the details? Specifically regarding the mini pochette and cosmetic pouch. Thanks!


see here, post #38


----------



## SeattleGal93

QueenieQ said:


> see here, post #38



Thank you!


----------



## MooMooVT

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yikes! Louis Vuitton stores in the Chicago area had smash and grabs...


Oh no!! That's terrible. Hopefully they catch them.


----------



## sbjackson88

Does anyone know of a good SA in California?


----------



## PepperLaRu

Hi I’m new to the forum. I’m excited to chat about LV. Does anyone know of a good professional cleaning service for vachetta leather. I have a Montsouris backpack that needs cleaning


----------



## Soniaa

So I was on the train today and there was a woman standing to my right chit chatting with her friend. About 30 minutes into the ride I saw her looking down and covering her mouth. Then all of a sudden she goes *BLARGHHHHHH*...barf everywhere!  On the floor...on my jacket, on my shoes!  Mannnn I was pissed lol! Though she apologized and I knew it wasn't on purpose. But I was holding my louie in my right hand and somehow miraculously by the grace of God my louie baby was left unscathed! So that was a relief! Still, for peace of mind, had to give louie a good wipedown! Now, I'm not so sure if I wanna carry my louies on public transportation again


----------



## staceyjan

Soniaa said:


> So I was on the train today and there was a woman standing to my right chit chatting with her friend. About 30 minutes into the ride I saw her looking down and covering her mouth. Then all of a sudden she goes *BLARGHHHHHH*...barf everywhere!  On the floor...on my jacket, on my shoes!  Mannnn I was pissed lol! Though she apologized and I knew it wasn't on purpose. But I was holding my louie in my right hand and somehow miraculously by the grace of God my louie baby was left unscathed! So that was a relief! Still, for peace of mind, had to give louie a good wipedown! Now, I'm not so sure if I wanna carry my louies on public transportation again


O-M-GEEEE!  Hope it was on your way home so you could talking a burning shower!  Sorry it happened to you, def entertaining story.  It brought back memories of being in PF Changs (now known as PF Pucks) and a 2 year old boy kept jumping on the booth behind my daughter and myself.  I kept giving them dirty looks and then he threw up all over us. It was in my hair and on my clothes. I had to give my DD my other DDs jacket to wear out instead of her clothes.  It was so bad!  So, I can relate! No LVs involved in the cross-fire though.


----------



## Soniaa

staceyjan said:


> O-M-GEEEE!  Hope it was on your way home so you could talking a burning shower!  Sorry it happened to you, def entertaining story.  It brought back memories of being in PF Changs (now known as PF Pucks) and a 2 year old boy kept jumping on the booth behind my daughter and myself.  I kept giving them dirty looks and then he threw up all over us. It was in my hair and on my clothes. I had to give my DD my other DDs jacket to wear out instead of her clothes.  It was so bad!  So, I can relate! No LVs involved in the cross-fire though.


Luckily it happened on my way home! And fortunately there was some distance between her and I so I didn't get drenched, it was splattered sprinkles of vomit on my left shoe and my right jacket sleeve, and not on my skin or hair. Hot shower, late night laundry I was too exhausted for, ugh! This is the first time something like this has happened to me...from now on if anyone gets too close in my space I'm just gonna slide away lol!
Ah geez you got vomit on your hair!! Ughhhh!!! That's terrible!! Did that kid throw up on you as retaliation for the dirty looks? What did the parents say/do? Asian cuisine and the kid jumping up and down, no wonder...I hate it when parents can't control their own kids!
See if your lv got caught up in the crossfire what would you have done? If mine was preloved I would probably throw it in the washer but brand new...Idk I'd freak out!
I'm wondering if we should always keep a raincoat or an umbrella handy rain or shine lol


----------



## Iamminda

Soniaa said:


> So I was on the train today and there was a woman standing to my right chit chatting with her friend. About 30 minutes into the ride I saw her looking down and covering her mouth. Then all of a sudden she goes *BLARGHHHHHH*...barf everywhere!  On the floor...on my jacket, on my shoes!  Mannnn I was pissed lol! Though she apologized and I knew it wasn't on purpose. But I was holding my louie in my right hand and somehow miraculously by the grace of God my louie baby was left unscathed! So that was a relief! Still, for peace of mind, had to give louie a good wipedown! Now, I'm not so sure if I wanna carry my louies on public transportation again



Yikes .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Soniaa said:


> Luckily it happened on my way home! And fortunately there was some distance between her and I so I didn't get drenched, it was splattered sprinkles of vomit on my left shoe and my right jacket sleeve, and not on my skin or hair. Hot shower, late night laundry I was too exhausted for, ugh! This is the first time something like this has happened to me...from now on if anyone gets too close in my space I'm just gonna slide away lol!
> Ah geez you got vomit on your hair!! Ughhhh!!! That's terrible!! Did that kid throw up on you as retaliation for the dirty looks? What did the parents say/do? Asian cuisine and the kid jumping up and down, no wonder...I hate it when parents can't control their own kids!
> See if your lv got caught up in the crossfire what would you have done? If mine was preloved I would probably throw it in the washer but brand new...Idk I'd freak out!
> I'm wondering if we should always keep a raincoat or an umbrella handy rain or shine lol


I’m so sorry, sounds horrible! I don’t know if I could keep my LV ,preloved or new, if a person threw up on it. Would bring back horrible memories when I used it.....


----------



## Soniaa

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m so sorry, sounds horrible! I don’t know if I could keep my LV ,preloved or new, if a person threw up on it. Would bring back horrible memories when I used it.....


True it would bring back bad memories every time I touched it and/or put my things in it....I don't think you can wipe away 100% all the bacteria and germs...I'd be devastated if it was a unicorn/limited edition/discontinued piece! And who would wanna buy a bag with puke all over it?! Maybe it's best to carry a luxury bag in a disposable bag when surrounded by people...


----------



## staceyjan

Soniaa said:


> Luckily it happened on my way home! And fortunately there was some distance between her and I so I didn't get drenched, it was splattered sprinkles of vomit on my left shoe and my right jacket sleeve, and not on my skin or hair. Hot shower, late night laundry I was too exhausted for, ugh! This is the first time something like this has happened to me...from now on if anyone gets too close in my space I'm just gonna slide away lol!
> Ah geez you got vomit on your hair!! Ughhhh!!! That's terrible!! Did that kid throw up on you as retaliation for the dirty looks? What did the parents say/do? Asian cuisine and the kid jumping up and down, no wonder...I hate it when parents can't control their own kids!
> See if your lv got caught up in the crossfire what would you have done? If mine was preloved I would probably throw it in the washer but brand new...Idk I'd freak out!
> I'm wondering if we should always keep a raincoat or an umbrella handy rain or shine lol


I was mortified and think I caused a scene!  The parents did apologize and gave me $40 for our cleaning fees.  They did not charge us for dinner but I did leave a generous tip.  My father, who does not ever go out to eat, wanted to move tables and finish eating.  The waiters gave me garbage bags for our soiled clothes.   It was a memory that we can finally laugh about years later but took a long time to get over!


----------



## bccgal

sbjackson88 said:


> Does anyone know of a good SA in California?


Hi. I've been working with a great SA at the LV in the Saks South Coast Plaza  store. Her name is Jaqalyn. She's been fantastic.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Zoezampalunga said:


> Update: my SA did not agree with the fact that I considered this “minor things”  as defects (?). He showed me another Pochette Metis he had reserved for one of his clients and, even if the clasp where better, the Made in Italy tag had identations as well and the lock was non centered.
> Anyhow he’s been very kind and offered me store credit which I accepted. He threatend me that I wouldn’t be able to find another Pochette Métis easily, as the production has been stopped and nobody knows when it will start again. Hope he’s wrong
> Thank you very much again for your support.


After reading about the issues with authentic monogram metis bags on TPF, I ended up going with the Berry Empreinte and I'm glad I did.  I now still like the monogram but it doesn't seem as if they were that careful with the production of it.  When I got my Empreinte there was a mark in the plastic covering the clasp and when I mentioned it, the SA said it was not through the plastic but when I got home it was bugging me and I knew I wanted to leave the plastic on for a spell so I lifted it and sure enough it was into the metal.  I immediately called and they gave me a new one that had just come in.  I just felt like if there were any marks I want to be the one to make them.  I would love a Favorite, but the gold bars are so marked up that I can't fathom paying all that for a damaged item.
I did ask about the mono metis and they said they were stopping production so I believe they will be scarce at best.  Im just wondering what will replace these small bags like Eva, Favorite, Metis??


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Eli23 said:


> View attachment 4614630
> View attachment 4614631
> View attachment 4614632
> View attachment 4614633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> I have been gifted an older Delightful PM by a family member. I have never had a bag with vachetta this dark so i honestly don’t know how i feel about it. My question is, what do you all think? Is this acceptable or does it look dirty? Just to make things clear, i don’t normally care what people say and if i like the bag i wear it but i just don’t know if this looks like a well aged or just dirty patina? I don’t have much experience in this subject, so would be grateful for your opinions! pictures are taken on purpose in the shade, at the window and in tungsten light


These bags can definitely be cleaned up with products such as the ones Barbara sells on LovinMyBags - LV Vachetta cleaner, moisturizer, protector.  While I like the patina look, I treat all of mine which means they do not patina as quickly BUT the oils from hands also don't leave marks.  I swear by it.  There are also some restorers on FB Marketplace that post their products and do amazingly great work.  I have done the hardware, vachetta, canvas etc. and it comes out great.  There are some great old finds at Consignment stores so this is  becoming increasingly popular.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Syrenitytoo said:


> These bags can definitely be cleaned up with products such as the ones Barbara sells on LovinMyBags - LV Vachetta cleaner, moisturizer, protector.  While I like the patina look, I treat all of mine which means they do not patina as quickly BUT the oils from hands also don't leave marks.  I swear by it.  There are also some restorers on FB Marketplace that post their products and do amazingly great work.  I have done the hardware, vachetta, canvas etc. and it comes out great.  There are some great old finds at Consignment stores so this is  becoming increasingly popular.


Also, there is almost nothing I cannot get out of a lining.  You just need the desire and the products.


----------



## sbjackson88

bccgal said:


> Hi. I've been working with a great SA at the LV in the Saks South Coast Plaza  store. Her name is Jaqalyn. She's been fantastic.  Hope this helps.


Hi, do you have her contact information?


----------



## bccgal

sbjackson88 said:


> Hi, do you have her contact information?


Hi. Sure . Here's her number. 714-224-2496 . Hope she can help .


----------



## Soniaa

staceyjan said:


> I was mortified and think I caused a scene!  The parents did apologize and gave me $40 for our cleaning fees.  They did not charge us for dinner but I did leave a generous tip.  My father, who does not ever go out to eat, wanted to move tables and finish eating.  The waiters gave me garbage bags for our soiled clothes.   It was a memory that we can finally laugh about years later but took a long time to get over!





staceyjan said:


> I was mortified and think I caused a scene!  The parents did apologize and gave me $40 for our cleaning fees.  They did not charge us for dinner but I did leave a generous tip.  My father, who does not ever go out to eat, wanted to move tables and finish eating.  The waiters gave me garbage bags for our soiled clothes.   It was a memory that we can finally laugh about years later but took a long time to get over!


Wouldn't blame you for causing a scene! Your scenario sounds worse than mine. And wow that was thoughtful of them that they attempted to mitigate the situation. Lol if that was my dad I would've been like ok you could stay here and finish your meal by yourself lol...I mean I don't think I could've stayed and kept eating knowing I just got hurled on and probably smelled like someone's guts. Yeah, I bet it would take a while to get over. I still haven't forgotten and will probably be wary of any potential incidents for some time. But that's good that you can look back and find it amusing now.


----------



## staceyjan

Soniaa said:


> Wouldn't blame you for causing a scene! Your scenario sounds worse than mine. And wow that was thoughtful of them that they attempted to mitigate the situation. Lol if that was my dad I would've been like ok you could stay here and finish your meal by yourself lol...I mean I don't think I could've stayed and kept eating knowing I just got hurled on and probably smelled like someone's guts. Yeah, I bet it would take a while to get over. I still haven't forgotten and will probably be wary of any potential incidents for some time. But that's good that you can look back and find it amusing now.


Soniaa, it is still so fresh in my mind and it happened 6 years ago!  Maybe there is a superstition like if a bird poops on your head...If not, then we at least shared a bonding experience!


----------



## Soniaa

staceyjan said:


> Soniaa, it is still so fresh in my mind and it happened 6 years ago!  Maybe there is a superstition like if a bird poops on your head...If not, then we at least shared a bonding experience!


Speaking of bird poop...I got pooped on by a bird as well, but not on my head, was on my hand. Just my luck. And this happened several years ago but I remember like it occurred yesterday. And then I got parakeets so I got pooped on my hand more frequently. But yeah it's definitely consolation to know we had similar experience!


----------



## sbjackson88

bccgal said:


> Hi. Sure . Here's her number. 714-224-2496 . Hope she can help .


Thanks so much!!


----------



## MightyMia

Hi I’m very new here, I hope anyone could help me please!

 Thank you in advance!

I am familiar with  LOUIS VUITTON logo heat stamp that the tail of letter “L” should be short.

My aunt gave me a papillon 26 in monogram, vintage #881 TH
 (January 1988 France) but when I checked the LV heat stamp. The actual tail of the letter  “L” is longer than the usual. Is it automatically fake?

That’s the only thing I noticed everything else seem authentic to me.

I fell in love with the bag, I just want to know if it is real or not please help me.

Thank you again in advance!!

T


----------



## bccgal

sbjackson88 said:


> Thanks so much!!


You're welcome.


----------



## snibor

MightyMia said:


> Hi I’m very new here, I hope anyone could help me please!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> I am familiar with  LOUIS VUITTON logo heat stamp that the tail of letter “L” should be short.
> 
> My aunt gave me a papillon 26 in monogram, vintage #881 TH
> (January 1988 France) but when I checked the LV heat stamp. The actual tail of the letter  “L” is longer than the usual. Is it automatically fake?
> 
> That’s the only thing I noticed everything else seem authentic to me.
> 
> I fell in love with the bag, I just want to know if it is real or not please help me.
> 
> Thank you again in advance!!
> 
> T


I would have the bag authenticated if you have any concern


----------



## fabuleux

MightyMia said:


> Hi I’m very new here, I hope anyone could help me please!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> I am familiar with  LOUIS VUITTON logo heat stamp that the tail of letter “L” should be short.
> 
> My aunt gave me a papillon 26 in monogram, vintage #881 TH
> (January 1988 France) but when I checked the LV heat stamp. The actual tail of the letter  “L” is longer than the usual. Is it automatically fake?
> 
> That’s the only thing I noticed everything else seem authentic to me.
> 
> I fell in love with the bag, I just want to know if it is real or not please help me.
> 
> Thank you again in advance!!
> 
> T


Post a picture.


----------



## Soniaa

Year of the rat...everyone's doing a disney collab except louie!


----------



## Joeli7

Soniaa said:


> Year of the rat...everyone's doing a disney collab except louie!


Not a fan of any Disney collab. While I won't be purchasing any rat stuff regardless of brand I have to admit that the Tory Burch espadrilles with embroidered rats are pretty cute.


----------



## fabuleux

Soniaa said:


> Year of the rat...everyone's doing a disney collab except louie!


All these Disney collabs look ridiculous imo. Glad LV hasn’t done that. They already try to shove cutesy-Vivienne down our throat any chance they get. No thanks! I’m an adult!


----------



## KEW84

Does anyone have the South Bank Besace? Do you like it? Pics appreciated!


----------



## snibor

KEW84 said:


> Does anyone have the South Bank Besace? Do you like it? Pics appreciated!


There’s an entire clubhouse thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-sweet-south-bank-besace-gang.979239/


----------



## bccgal

sbjackson88 said:


> Does anyone know of a good SA in California?


Hi. Were you able to get a hold of Jaqalyn?


----------



## ncabahug

Hello all,
I recently purchased the Vavin PM online and I'm eagerly awaiting its arrival. I would really like to get a base shaper for this bag, so would anyone please measure the interior dimensions of the base of the main compartment for me? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## waterlily112

Hello Everyone!
I have a quick question of return/exchange on a purchase I've made using store credit - will they allow it or am I stuck with the item? I tried looking on LV's website and couldn't find the definitive info. Thanks!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 4617324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,435 for this on FP.  This seems crazy greedy (it retailed for $440 in 2016).


It definitely is!


----------



## steph.schultz7071

Does anyone know if the jungle collection will  ever restock?? the website now says notify me?? I really want the on the go tote in nior!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

waterlily112 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have a quick question of return/exchange on a purchase I've made using store credit - will they allow it or am I stuck with the item? I tried looking on LV's website and couldn't find the definitive info. Thanks!


As long as you ate within the return window and the item has not been used, you can bring it back and receive store credit. It happened to me.


----------



## KEW84

steph.schultz7071 said:


> Does anyone know if the jungle collection will  ever restock?? the website now says notify me?? I really want the on the go tote in nior!


I have a feeling it won't


----------



## sonyafby

LV STORE CREDIT advice please... i have a Louis Vuitton store credit (approx $US2275) for my local Louis Vuitton boutique (i'm in australia). i'd rather have the money than a bag. what would be my best course of action? sell the credit at a discount or buy a bag with the credit then sell the bag?
as i said, the credit is for use in my local louis vuitton boutique so it can't be used anywhere else. it also has my name on it so, unless i'm mistaken, i think i'll have to meet the buyer of the credit at the store to buy the bag with them.


----------



## fyn72

sonyafby said:


> LV STORE CREDIT advice please... i have a Louis Vuitton store credit (approx $US2275) for my local Louis Vuitton boutique (i'm in australia). i'd rather have the money than a bag. what would be my best course of action? sell the credit at a discount or buy a bag with the credit then sell the bag?
> as i said, the credit is for use in my local louis vuitton boutique so it can't be used anywhere else. it also has my name on it so, unless i'm mistaken, i think i'll have to meet the buyer of the credit at the store to buy the bag with them.


Why did they issue it in U.S dollars if it's for an Australian store? I would probably try selling the credit at a discount first if you are willing to meet up with them at store as it's the only way they can use it, if no luck buy a popular bag like a speedy B or Neverfull and maybe an slg for yourself?


----------



## sonyafby

fyn72 said:


> Why did they issue it in U.S dollars if it's for an Australian store? I would probably try selling the credit at a discount first if you are willing to meet up with them at store as it's the only way they can use it, if no luck buy a popular bag like a speedy B or Neverfull and maybe an slg for yourself?


they issued the credit in AUD but i converted for the sake of this forum because i thought more people would have an idea of the value in $US.


----------



## fyn72

sonyafby said:


> they issued the credit in AUD but i converted for the sake of this forum because i thought more people would have an idea of the value in $US.


Ahh ok,it probably doesn't matter to tell people the exact amount, and as you would be selling it in Australia it wouldn't make a difference to get an idea of the value in U.S dollars. I thought your question was about whether to sell it at a discount or buy a bag and sell it not ask what the value is


----------



## sonyafby

fyn72 said:


> Ahh ok,it probably doesn't matter to tell people the exact amount, and as you would be selling it in Australia it wouldn't make a difference to get an idea of the value in U.S dollars. I thought your question was about whether to sell it at a discount or buy a bag and sell it not ask what the value is


that was my question, so thanks for indicating that you'd try to sell the credit first 
i put the value of the credit note in so people would know that the value was enough to buy a nice handbag as rather than a bag charm or small sag item.


----------



## sonyafby

sonyafby said:


> that was my question, so thanks for indicating that you'd try to sell the credit first
> i put the value of the credit note in so people would know that the value was enough to buy a nice handbag as rather than a bag charm or small sag item.


small SLG not sag... autocorrect


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

Hi, I'm new to this.  I have a question about LV Neverfull.  Anyone ever use a twilly on the handles? Does it even work because the handles are so skinny?


----------



## sbjackson88

bccgal said:


> Hi. Were you able to get a hold of Jaqalyn?


Hi, no she has no replied to me


----------



## bccgal

sbjackson88 said:


> Hi, no she has no replied to me


I'm so sorry. I wonder if she's on vacation. I never know when she goes on vacation. You could try calling customer service and ask for the South Coast Plaza Saks store and ask for her . I've done that before . I hope you can get a hold her. Let me know and I can try to text her.


----------



## McCurlyhair

I was in LV yesterday and the SA told me to make sure I bring my canvas bags in every 6 months to have them conditioned. She said it was a free service they offered. I gave her my SLGs and she took them in the back and put something on them. I had never heard of that before. Is that a new thing?


----------



## Zoezampalunga

McCurlyhair said:


> I was in LV yesterday and the SA told me to make sure I bring my canvas bags in every 6 months to have them conditioned. She said it was a free service they offered. I gave her my SLGs and she took them in the back and put something on them. I had never heard of that before. Is that a new thing?


It must be a new thing ....never heard about this “conditioning” . Veeery interesting...


----------



## fabuleux

McCurlyhair said:


> I was in LV yesterday and the SA told me to make sure I bring my canvas bags in every 6 months to have them conditioned. She said it was a free service they offered. I gave her my SLGs and she took them in the back and put something on them. I had never heard of that before. Is that a new thing?


I worked for LV and have been an avid collector for over 20 years. Never heard anything like that. Condition the canvas? How so? It’s literally vinyle-coated. I hope we learn more!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

fabuleux said:


> I worked for LV and have been an avid collector for over 20 years. Never heard anything like that. Condition the canvas? How so? It’s literally vinyle-coated. I hope we learn more!


I too hope to learn more about this new practice.


----------



## McCurlyhair

fabuleux said:


> I worked for LV and have been an avid collector for over 20 years. Never heard anything like that. Condition the canvas? How so? It’s literally vinyle-coated. I hope we learn more!


The pieces she conditioned smelled like chemicals until it soaked in (or rubbed off on the inside of my bag).


----------



## fabuleux

McCurlyhair said:


> The pieces she conditioned smelled like chemicals until it soaked in (or rubbed off on the inside of my bag).


Fascinating.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

McCurlyhair said:


> The pieces she conditioned smelled like chemicals until it soaked in (or rubbed off on the inside of my bag).


I wonder if this is just a type of cleaner for maintenance (like protectant spray for UGGS)? The canvas is vinyl coated so nothing could actually seep through to 'condition' the canvas layer itself... Please let us know how your CA details/explains this


----------



## sbjackson88

bccgal said:


> I'm so sorry. I wonder if she's on vacation. I never know when she goes on vacation. You could try calling customer service and ask for the South Coast Plaza Saks store and ask for her . I've done that before . I hope you can get a hold her. Let me know and I can try to text her.


Ok, thanks so much


----------



## mere girl

I recently bought an LV metal chain strap from a seller on facebook which was apparently from a double zip pochette. However it is just nunder 99cm long and the pochette is about 115cm. It's not a problem as I wanted a shoulder chain rather than a crossbody one....but I am wondering which bag the chain may actually have come from as i have researched this for the last 24 hours and can't find anything with this short length strap..many thanks


----------



## Melfontana

mere girl said:


> I recently bought an LV metal chain strap from a seller on facebook which was apparently from a double zip pochette. However it is just nunder 99cm long and the pochette is about 115cm. It's not a problem as I wanted a shoulder chain rather than a crossbody one....but I am wondering which bag the chain may actually have come from as i have researched this for the last 24 hours and can't find anything with this short length strap..many thanks


I have the double zip pouch it did come with a chain strap. I can measure it for you later when I return home if you’d like. 
The Felice also comes with a chain strap could it be from that bag.


----------



## mere girl

Melfontana said:


> I have the double zip pouch it did come with a chain strap. I can measure it for you later when I return home if you’d like.
> The Felice also comes with a chain strap could it be from that bag.


Thanks for your reply..I think both of these have the longer strap ie 120cm/45" but if you have time to measure yours that would be appreciated thank you x


----------



## jbags07

I just received my Speedy 25B DE today....the stitching is messy on one of the tabs, and the lock is full of scratches. I am on the fence about exchanging, wondering if i am being too picky....this is my 4th LV bag and i have 11 slg’s, so i am not new to the brand, and i’ve never had an issue before, all of my other items have been perfect. 

What would you do? Would you keep it, or exchange?  I will include pix of the unevenly stitched tab and also one of evenly stitched for comparison...too difficult to take pix of the lock, but i think you all know what it looks like with scratches...both sides are scratched.  Thank you for any feedback, it is very much appreciated


----------



## Yeshax

Would you please tell me the name of this wallet? I can’t find it when I look around for it and would like to read a bit about it before I decide to buy it (preloved). I suppose it’s an older model but I hope someone can recall the name of it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jenlynne25

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4663913
> View attachment 4663914
> View attachment 4663915
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my Speedy 25B DE today....the stitching is messy on one of the tabs, and the lock is full of scratches. I am on the fence about exchanging, wondering if i am being too picky....this is my 4th LV bag and i have 11 slg’s, so i am not new to the brand, and i’ve never had an issue before, all of my other items have been perfect.
> 
> What would you do? Would you keep it, or exchange?  I will include pix of the unevenly stitched tab and also one of evenly stitched for comparison...too difficult to take pix of the lock, but i think you all know what it looks like with scratches...both sides are scratched.  Thank you for any feedback, it is very much appreciated


Hi, I don’t see the scratches but the double stitch is normal.  That looks fine to me.  Here is a pic of my new Speedy B 30:


----------



## jbags07

jenlynne25 said:


> Hi, I don’t see the scratches but the double stitch is normal.  That looks fine to me.  Here is a pic of my new Speedy B 30:


Hi!  Its not the double stitches...if you look at the first pix you can see the uneven stitching, and one of the stitches actually popped, plus the leather tab is dimpled...the last pic is of another, perfectly stitched tab for comparison....yours is perfectly stitched!


----------



## jenlynne25

jbags07 said:


> Hi!  Its not the double stitches...if you look at the first pix you can see the uneven stitching, and one of the stitches actually popped, plus the leather tab is dimpled...the last pic is of another, perfectly stitched tab for comparison....yours is perfectly stitched!


Any popped stitch I would immediately exchange.  That would drive me crazy because even if it was ok I would know it was there. Good luck and let me know what you decide to do!


----------



## jbags07

jenlynne25 said:


> Any popped stitch I would immediately exchange.  That would drive me crazy because even if it was ok I would know it was there. Good luck and let me know what you decide to do!


Thank you!  I hate feeling ‘nitpicky’!  But the stitching is very messy , popped in what looks like 2 places, the tab is dimpled, and the lock scratched up. My mono Speedy which is 18 months old is perfect with no issues....thankfully we have to go back to Charlotte Sunday for a cancelled/rescheduled concert from last weekend, so i will try to exchange it in the South Park boutique...will email my CA now....thanks for the push, i won’t feel good about keeping this bag   Congrats on yours, and enjoy!


----------



## AKimSunny

Yeshax said:


> Would you please tell me the name of this wallet? I can’t find it when I look around for it and would like to read a bit about it before I decide to buy it (preloved). I suppose it’s an older model but I hope someone can recall the name of it. Thanks in advance!



Alexandra Wallet


----------



## mallutts

Why is it when I have no money I feel like "Give me all the bags!" and when I actually have the money to buy
one I'm like "Meh...."  Nothing is calling to me.


----------



## Yeshax

AKimSunny said:


> Alexandra Wallet


Thank you so much, I knew you’d be able to help me here


----------



## KEW84

Ok so has anyone ever felt like wearing your LV makes you a target? Weird situation...yesterday on a road trip my husband and I had to stop at a Sprint store (it was dark out). While inside one of the male employees started following me around sneakily taking photos of my bag, when my husband called him out he acted like he was taking a pic of a coworker. He then proceeded to follow us outside almost to our car. It has me not wanting to carry my bags!!!! Ugh!


----------



## EmmJay

KEW84 said:


> Ok so has anyone ever felt like wearing your LV makes you a target? Weird situation...yesterday on a road trip my husband and I had to stop at a Sprint store (it was dark out). While inside one of the male employees started following me around sneakily taking photos of my bag, when my husband called him out he acted like he was taking a pic of a coworker. He then proceeded to follow us outside almost to our car. It has me not wanting to carry my bags!!!! Ugh!


At a minimum, report this incident via their social media pages or call the store and inform the manager. What you experienced is unprofessional and harassment. I would’ve started recording him to have the identity of the person who was harassing me. Please don’t allow this behavior to prevent you from enjoying your LV bags. Life is short.


----------



## KEW84

EmmJay said:


> At a minimum, report this incident via their social media pages or call the store and inform the manager. What you experienced is unprofessional and harassment. I would’ve started recording him to have the identity of the person who was harassing me. Please don’t allow this behavior to prevent you from enjoying your LV bags. Life is short.


Thanks girl


----------



## fabuleux

Have you all noticed the HUGE price increase on hard-sided items? 


A few months ago, this was 2200 euros!


----------



## TXLVlove

mallutts said:


> Why is it when I have no money I feel like "Give me all the bags!" and when I actually have the money to buy
> one I'm like "Meh...."  Nothing is calling to me.


I often feel the same way.


----------



## BoomBoom

jbags07 said:


> I just received my Speedy 25B DE today....the stitching is messy on one of the tabs, and the lock is full of scratches. I am on the fence about exchanging, wondering if i am being too picky....this is my 4th LV bag and i have 11 slg’s, so i am not new to the brand, and i’ve never had an issue before, all of my other items have been perfect.
> What would you do? Would you keep it, or exchange?  I will include pix of the unevenly stitched tab and also one of evenly stitched for comparison...too difficult to take pix of the lock, but i think you all know what it looks like with scratches...both sides are scratched.  Thank you for any feedback, it is very much appreciated


I'd definitely return it.  If it bothers you now, then you will be nuts every time you try to use it.  If it were mine, I'd take it back.  You're not too picky at all.  You're paying for it to be well constructed.


----------



## jbags07

BoomBoom said:


> I'd definitely return it.  If it bothers you now, then you will be nuts every time you try to use it.  If it were mine, I'd take it back.  You're not too picky at all.  You're paying for it to be well constructed.


Thank you for the reply   The 2 leather strips down each side were each a bit ‘ripply’ too.... we had to go back to Charlotte anyhow this weekend, and i went into the store to exchange it. They thankfully happened to have another in stock. In comparison, this bag was perfect. No issues. They were lovely to work with at this boutique also. So happy with my new bag!  The first one had so many issues, i am amazed it passed quality control


----------



## oatmilklife

Hi everyone! I'm very very new to this site so please let me know if I can post this question elsewhere. My question/situation is:
I just received my first LV/high end piece in the mail this evening: the pochette accessories NM in monogram. I am in love!!!! I stalked the site for MONTHS and was able to snag one Sunday night. It arrived tonight so it was incredibly quick. Researching LV and all the bags and SLG's for months, however, has made me want more and more and now I have my eyes on the cles/key pouch. I am wondering if it would be wise to get one and how I could incorporate it with my pochette. Has anyone ever attached the cles to the ring where the pochette strap goes and let it hang off of it so it dangles on the outside of the bag? Is that a thing? Would it be good inside of the bag or too bulky/unnecessary? Please let me know of any suggestions!

Also - I know the pochette is a small bag but does anyone use an organizer inside of theirs anyways? Should I? Which ones do you recommend? 
Last question - I plan to use my pochette as a crossbody. Please recommend your favorite straps (not LV, way too pricey for me) as there are so many and it's a bit overwhelming. 

Thank you everyone!!!!!!


----------



## gwendo25

oatmilklife said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very very new to this site so please let me know if I can post this question elsewhere. My question/situation is:
> I just received my first LV/high end piece in the mail this evening: the pochette accessories NM in monogram. I am in love!!!! I stalked the site for MONTHS and was able to snag one Sunday night. It arrived tonight so it was incredibly quick. Researching LV and all the bags and SLG's for months, however, has made me want more and more and now I have my eyes on the cles/key pouch. I am wondering if it would be wise to get one and how I could incorporate it with my pochette. Has anyone ever attached the cles to the ring where the pochette strap goes and let it hang off of it so it dangles on the outside of the bag? Is that a thing? Would it be good inside of the bag or too bulky/unnecessary? Please let me know of any suggestions!
> 
> Also - I know the pochette is a small bag but does anyone use an organizer inside of theirs anyways? Should I? Which ones do you recommend?
> Last question - I plan to use my pochette as a crossbody. Please recommend your favorite straps (not LV, way too pricey for me) as there are so many and it's a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!!!!


Amazon has great chain straps and not pricey.  There are different ones at different prices.  https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07M5MN4J2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Hello LV lovers! 

Just curious if anyone has this wallet and if so can you post some pics? 

Is it really hard to find? I can’t seem to find any availability for this. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PurseAddict728

oatmilklife said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very very new to this site so please let me know if I can post this question elsewhere. My question/situation is:
> I just received my first LV/high end piece in the mail this evening: the pochette accessories NM in monogram. I am in love!!!! I stalked the site for MONTHS and was able to snag one Sunday night. It arrived tonight so it was incredibly quick. Researching LV and all the bags and SLG's for months, however, has made me want more and more and now I have my eyes on the cles/key pouch. I am wondering if it would be wise to get one and how I could incorporate it with my pochette. Has anyone ever attached the cles to the ring where the pochette strap goes and let it hang off of it so it dangles on the outside of the bag? Is that a thing? Would it be good inside of the bag or too bulky/unnecessary? Please let me know of any suggestions!
> 
> Also - I know the pochette is a small bag but does anyone use an organizer inside of theirs anyways? Should I? Which ones do you recommend?
> Last question - I plan to use my pochette as a crossbody. Please recommend your favorite straps (not LV, way too pricey for me) as there are so many and it's a bit overwhelming.
> 
> Thank you everyone!!!!!!


Congrats on your purchase!
The key pouch fits perfectly in the Pochette Accessoires. I wouldn’t dangle it on the outside because I think it would look disproportionate to the PA itself. 
I purchased a crossbody strap from 
https://www.mautto.com/product/55-i...ld-or-nickel-16-hooks-choose-leather-hardware
They have lots of different options to match a specific bag.


----------



## gheaden

Good day, looking for the thread on Monogram Denim. Any help is appreciated.  TIA


----------



## qogofud

I just purchased the Pochette Metis in empreinte leather at a boutique (and love it!) but I'm pretty short (5'0") and wish there was one more hole in the adjustable strap. Is this a service that LV offers or should I take the strap to a cobbler?


----------



## EmmJay

qogofud said:


> I just purchased the Pochette Metis in empreinte leather at a boutique (and love it!) but I'm pretty short (5'0") and wish there was one more hole in the adjustable strap. Is this a service that LV offers or should I take the strap to a cobbler?


This is not a service offered by LV. I’ve done this for someone before on an LV strap and used this https://www.michaels.com/leather-pu...-xOQ4turLbLLm7edaeZ0Ur9SpkzHUVrhoC3vIQAvD_BwE

If you do so, please know that making any alterations to an LV item voids any defect/quality warranties and future repairs.


----------



## qogofud

EmmJay said:


> This is not a service offered by LV. I’ve done this for someone before on an LV strap and used this https://www.michaels.com/leather-pu...-xOQ4turLbLLm7edaeZ0Ur9SpkzHUVrhoC3vIQAvD_BwE
> 
> If you do so, please know that making any alterations to an LV item voids any defect/quality warranties and future repairs.


Thanks so much! I hadn't considered that punching an extra hole would void the warranty so I think I'll hold off for now


----------



## Hotsauna

Hi everyone.
I dreamt that I bought an old model Montsouris MM. I examined it just to find the bottom vachetta all dark. But at least the canvas was good!

This is my subconcious messing with me lol...
Ps. No I don't own the bag yet.


----------



## LittleLuxe

Haha I want a Montsouris too. For travel especially but also think it would be a great Baby bag? Thoughts?


----------



## Hotsauna

LittleLuxe said:


> Haha I want a Montsouris too. For travel especially but also think it would be a great Baby bag? Thoughts?



Yeah, I think it would be great for any occassion except maybe formal. It's handsfree, chic and would be perfect for everyday use. I thought I found one yesterday but in the description it said "the bag has strong odor". Strong odor of what? Mold? Mothballs? Poop? Beats me...


----------



## MooMooVT

mallutts said:


> Why is it when I have no money I feel like "Give me all the bags!" and when I actually have the money to buy
> one I'm like "Meh...."  Nothing is calling to me.


Same.


----------



## kbell

Why is it all the colors I absolutely love come on items I definitely don’t want?


----------



## LittleLuxe

Hotsauna said:


> Yeah, I think it would be great for any occassion except maybe formal. It's handsfree, chic and would be perfect for everyday use. I thought I found one yesterday but in the description it said "the bag has strong odor". Strong odor of what? Mold? Mothballs? Poop? Beats me...



IKR the backpack is so casual chic.
And  it can be any smell I guess.. Haha you should definitely ask first prior to purchasing it.


----------



## sbjackson88

Does anyone have either the nano noe or nano speedy? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## sbjackson88

Hello, what are your thoughts on the nano noe or nano speedy?


----------



## sbjackson88

Does anybody know of an SA in California???? Still having trouble looking for one.


----------



## mdcx

Hotsauna said:


> Yeah, I think it would be great for any occassion except maybe formal. It's handsfree, chic and would be perfect for everyday use. I thought I found one yesterday but in the description it said "the bag has strong odor". Strong odor of what? Mold? Mothballs? Poop? Beats me...


If it’s from Japan*, quite possibly mould. May want to ask for pics of inside lining as the mould seems to start on the inside. Not necessarily a reason to not buy a bag but good to know.
(* I believe it’s the humidity in JP? Lots of vintage LV from there has stickiness, mould. There is good stuff to be found too but you need to be aware)


----------



## Hotsauna

mdcx said:


> If it’s from Japan*, quite possibly mould. May want to ask for pics of inside lining as the mould seems to start on the inside. Not necessarily a reason to not buy a bag but good to know.
> (* I believe it’s the humidity in JP? Lots of vintage LV from there has stickiness, mould. There is good stuff to be found too but you need to be aware)



It was from a consignment in Denmark so it could come from anywhere, I don't know. I asked but it already got sold. They didn't have any pictures from the inside though.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

sbjackson88 said:


> Does anyone have either the nano noe or nano speedy? If so, how do you like it?


i have both and i initially fell in love with the cute size and how lightweight they are, but i mostly only use it for supermarket errands or quick runs to the nearby mall for a short few hours. i carry light essentials and a shopper and though the stuff all fits in the bag, i find myself fiddling with these nano bags a lot just to reach for something that is right at the bottom - and that annoys me sometimes. im in the midst of selling both away since my love for them has diminished.


----------



## sbjackson88

How often does Louis Vuitton increase their prices? Does anyone know, because i just noticed this morning when i checked their website. Nano speedy used to be $1100 and now its $1130.


----------



## sbjackson88

Firstfullsteps said:


> i have both and i initially fell in love with the cute size and how lightweight they are, but i mostly only use it for supermarket errands or quick runs to the nearby mall for a short few hours. i carry light essentials and a shopper and though the stuff all fits in the bag, i find myself fiddling with these nano bags a lot just to reach for something that is right at the bottom - and that annoys me sometimes. im in the midst of selling both away since my love for them has diminished.


Which do you like more? At first i fell in love with the nano noe, but now that i have been watching more videos of the nano speedy i think im leaning towards that one now.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

sbjackson88 said:


> Which do you like more? At first i fell in love with the nano noe, but now that i have been watching more videos of the nano speedy i think im leaning towards that one now.



Function wise, I prefer the noe. the opening is a lot wider and more fuss-free. whereas i find my hands scraping the zipper opening of the speedy a lot.


----------



## sbjackson88

Is there any other best way of getting a hold of the nano speedy? i already have my SA on the look out for it and i am constantly refreshing the website. I hope i get my hands on it soon. i know it is not discontinued because it wouldnt be on the website.


----------



## Melfontana

sbjackson88 said:


> Is there any other best way of getting a hold of the nano speedy? i already have my SA on the look out for it and i am constantly refreshing the website. I hope i get my hands on it soon. i know it is not discontinued because it wouldnt be on the website.


There were people who got lucky around Christmas and then nothing until recently a couple of people were able to acquire one. Some have been stalking for a year!  Good Luck!


----------



## sbjackson88

Melfontana said:


> There were people who got lucky around Christmas and then nothing until recently a couple of people were able to acquire one. Some have been stalking for a year!  Good Luck!


A year? Oh wow. How long did it take you to get one?


----------



## sbjackson88

Firstfullsteps said:


> Function wise, I prefer the noe. the opening is a lot wider and more fuss-free. whereas i find my hands scraping the zipper opening of the speedy a lot.


How long did it take you to get your hands on the nano speedy?


----------



## Melfontana

sbjackson88 said:


> A year? Oh wow. How long did it take you to get one?


I don’t have one. I was up in the air about it because it’s super cute but I have multiple “mini” bags  and the strap doesn’t detach


----------



## sbjackson88

Melfontana said:


> I don’t have one. I was up in the air about it because it’s super cute but I have multiple “mini” bags  and the strap doesn’t detach


Ooo ok, which other mini bags do you have? Are they also from LV?


----------



## Melfontana

sbjackson88 said:


> Ooo ok, which other mini bags do you have? Are they also from LV?


My collection is in the showcase section page 83 of the forum


----------



## Firstfullsteps

sbjackson88 said:


> How long did it take you to get your hands on the nano speedy?


short few months, not too bad


----------



## lvbadgal

Hi, i have a question. I purchased a Speedy 25 B Damier Ebene last month. When I went to my friend later that week who has a Neverfull Damier Ebene my canvas looked slightly different. Its just a different tone or something. My bag is 100% real and hers is too, should I go back with my bag or is this just normal? never had this before with one of my bags!

Thank you,


----------



## fabuleux

lvbadgal said:


> Hi, i have a question. I purchased a Speedy 25 B Damier Ebene last month. When I went to my friend later that week who has a Neverfull Damier Ebene my canvas looked slightly different. Its just a different tone or something. My bag is 100% real and hers is too, should I go back with my bag or is this just normal? never had this before with one of my bags!
> 
> Thank you,


Normal. There are variations in color between different rolls of canvas.


----------



## sbjackson88

So i have been literally stalking the website for the nano speedy and once i refreshed the page it said "in stock call for availability". I immediately called client services and they said it was a glitch??!!! I really had my hopes up.


----------



## Lolly

I’m interested in maybe getting a preloved Manhattan GM to use for my work bag.
Is this still a style people carry? I know it was ~hot stuff~ back in the day.
Do those of you who have had one like it?


----------



## sbjackson88

Hello everyone..So as you all know.. I have been stalking the nano speedy on the LV website for the past week and sometimes when i refresh the page it says the item is in stock and call for availability...does that mean someone already placed it in their cart within seconds?....because i have seen it in stock about 7 times and never the option to place in cart. so i was wondering..when it says in stock..is it in stock in the warehouse? because every time i call client services they say there is none in stock within all countries...please advise..


----------



## Melfontana

sbjackson88 said:


> Hello everyone..So as you all know.. I have been stalking the nano speedy on the LV website for the past week and sometimes when i refresh the page it says the item is in stock and call for availability...does that mean someone already placed it in their cart within seconds?....because i have seen it in stock about 7 times and never the option to place in cart. so i was wondering..when it says in stock..is it in stock in the warehouse? because every time i call client services they say there is none in stock within all countries...please advise..


It’s a glitch
Some got lucky by calling their CA and getting put on a waitlist.


----------



## sbjackson88

Melfontana said:


> It’s a glitch
> Some got lucky by calling their CA and getting put on a waitlist.


I see, because every single time i refresh the page it says in stock and then i refresh it and it says out of stock. i keep thinking how am i always missing the place in cart option. . i hope it gets in stock soon. im constantly on the website and calling client services. one time when i called they said they had one in boston but then they said they couldnt find it in store.


----------



## PurseAddict728

I feel like the only thing distracting my thoughts from what going on around the world is TPF! I can look at handbags to calm my anxiety..Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## sbjackson88

PurseAddict728 said:


> I feel like the only thing distracting my thoughts from what going on around the world is TPF! I can look at handbags to calm my anxiety..Anyone else feel the same way?


Same. Watching YouTube videos also.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Same here ...


----------



## sbjackson88

I have been stalking the website for the nano speedy and I've seen the option place in cart 4 times and every time I press it it says item is out of stock..am I just too slow or is it another glitch


----------



## AmbrosiaL

PurseAddict728 said:


> I feel like the only thing distracting my thoughts from what going on around the world is TPF! I can look at handbags to calm my anxiety..Anyone else feel the same way?



Totally the same with me. 
I keep „drifting“ to reading the news and then I get so frustrated and switch back to TPF... It is absolutely my „safe place“ at the moment! 

So maybe this is the right place to say: Thank you! To all of you who keep posting and keep sharing their passion for a seemingly „trivial“ subject. You are helping me (and a few or maybe even a lot of others) cope - and I think that is not trivial at all in times like these.


----------



## KFerrer159

FYI I just got on the LV website and PA was available in mono!! In addition, the mini palm springs and the mono pochette metis is availabe too. Get it while it's hot. Unfortunately, the speedy nano was still showing that its not available


----------



## sbjackson88

KFerrer159 said:


> FYI I just got on the LV website and PA was available in mono!! In addition, the mini palm springs and the mono pochette metis is availabe too. Get it while it's hot. Unfortunately, the speedy nano was still showing that its not available


For the nano speedy, you have to literally stalk the website all day every day. I stalked the website for almost 2 weeks and i kept refreshing and refreshing till around 4am i saw the place in cart and i got it.


----------



## sbjackson88

At the moment i am currently stalking the mini pochette, key pouch, and card holder


----------



## debussy

sbjackson88 said:


> At the moment i am currently stalking the mini pochette, key pouch, and card holder


Right now, the Nano Speedy is availabe on the LV website. I just scored one.... but we'll see how GUILTY I feel when it arrives, due to this economic morass we're entering....


----------



## Panda415

debussy said:


> Right now, the Nano Speedy is availabe on the LV website. I just scored one.... but we'll see how GUILTY I feel when it arrives, due to this economic morass we're entering....


Omg, I just scored a nano speedy too today! It looked like it was in stock for about an hour. I was so excited for about 10 mins then started feeling guilty for the same reason


----------



## AndreaM99

Today I received from LV a big UPS envelope. There was a sample of new parfume and keys from a bag. But where is the bag?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

debussy said:


> Right now, the Nano Speedy is availabe on the LV website. I just scored one.... but we'll see how GUILTY I feel when it arrives, due to this economic morass we're entering....


Oh I hear you!  I have been lusting after the Bumbag and saw a pre-loved one for an amazing price a week ago.  I finally pulled the trigger but I feel like guilt will set in. It stinks because i had been planning it but I also wasn't planning for the stick market to tank like it is. Ugh!


----------



## karman

AndreaM99 said:


> Today I received from LV a big UPS envelope. There was a sample of new parfume and keys from a bag. But where is the bag?


Wait, did you order a bag but it was missing?? Or were the keys and perfume sample a surprise?


----------



## jenlynne25

So I ordered a Rosalie Coin Purse and received a Neverfull GM!!! The receipt even says coin purse!  WTH!


----------



## viewwing

jenlynne25 said:


> So I ordered a Rosalie Coin Purse and received a Neverfull GM!!! The receipt even says coin purse!  WTH!


Lol....so careless of them..what a deal for you!


----------



## jenlynne25

viewwing said:


> Lol....so careless of them..what a deal for you!


I already called to report it.  With everything going on I don’t want anyone to get in trouble.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

jenlynne25 said:


> So I ordered a Rosalie Coin Purse and received a Neverfull GM!!! The receipt even says coin purse!  WTH!



Wow! What are you going to do??


----------



## jenlynne25

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Wow! What are you going to do??


I called and reported it and they have to open an investigation which can take $14 days.  What is there to investigate?  Just send my coin purse and I’ll send this back.


----------



## karman

jenlynne25 said:


> So I ordered a Rosalie Coin Purse and received a Neverfull GM!!! The receipt even says coin purse!  WTH!


I feel bad for the person who ordered the Neverfull and received a coin purse! 
How did such a mix up happen... did they not check the slips against what was actually packed in the box?!


----------



## jenlynne25

karman said:


> I feel bad for the person who ordered the Neverfull and received a coin purse!
> How did such a mix up happen... did they not check the slips against what was actually packed in the box?!


I do too and I feel bad for the person that made the mistake in packaging.  With everything going on in the world I don’t want anyone getting in trouble for something that could easily be fixed.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

jenlynne25 said:


> I already called to report it.  With everything going on I don’t want anyone to get in trouble.


IMO It's safer what you did by reporting it directly. They would eventually come around looking for that misplaced stock. I had a Luisaviaroma order once with same kind of mixup, wrong item sent. They sent the Fedex guy (who had delivered that specific package) back to find it a week and a half later. It was still in my pile of unopened boxes so it went back in the state that it came. I'm guessing by the way they did it that they have to deal with different levels of liability too... 

Hope you find a resolution to this and receive your item soon


----------



## AndreaM99

I am wondering how a box with coin purse (small box) could be mixed with a box with Neverfull GM (large box)...But I understand that things happen and we live difficult times which make a huge impact on our focus.


----------



## jenlynne25

AndreaM99 said:


> I am wondering how a box with coin purse (small box) could be mixed with a box with Neverfull GM (large box)...But I understand that things happen and we live difficult times which make a huge impact on our focus.


I’m guessing they had both receipts and both boxes and just mixed those up.  Just guessing!  It was crazy to open a NF GM though. Lol


----------



## lakeshow

These flats caught my eye in store a month ago...didn’t try them on but wish I had because I’m still thinking of them and was considering ordering online but my size is now sold out...trying to tell myself it wasn’t meant to be!


----------



## AndreaM99

lakeshow said:


> View attachment 4698085
> 
> 
> These flats caught my eye in store a month ago...didn’t try them on but wish I had because I’m still thinking of them and was considering ordering online but my size is now sold out...trying to tell myself it wasn’t meant to be!


I am not sure if this will be helpful for you to hear the same also from PF member, but I will give it a try: It was not meant to be!  Helpful?


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## lakeshow

AndreaM99 said:


> I am not sure if this will be helpful for you to hear the same also from PF member, but I will give it a try: It was not meant to be!  Helpful?



Hah, it is! Literally had them in my cart yesterday but didn’t complete the transaction and went on today and my size was gone. The shoe gods have other plans for me...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I can’t seem to find the “new” rules as to limits on purchases.


----------



## EmmJay

Johnpauliegal said:


> I can’t seem to find the “new” rules as to limits on purchases.



Hi! It’s here under purchase limitations https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/legal-notice
Because shopping with LV is limited to online purchases, LV is not enforcing this policy, which is apparent with your multiple orders of the Escale NF. Lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EmmJay said:


> Hi! It’s here under purchase limitations https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/legal-notice
> Because shopping with LV is limited to online purchases, LV is not enforcing this policy, which is apparent with your multiple orders of the Escale NF. Lol



Thank you my dear.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

karman said:


> Wait, did you order a bag but it was missing?? Or were the keys and perfume sample a surprise?


That is totally odd. Did you get to the bottom of it!


----------



## AndreaM99

karman said:


> Wait, did you order a bag but it was missing?? Or were the keys and perfume sample a surprise?


No, that was a joke! They sent me a dust bag with a sample of new parfume + keys = bonus. So I was joking that they could send the bag with the keys as well.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

PurseAddict728 said:


> I feel like the only thing distracting my thoughts from what going on around the world is TPF! I can look at handbags to calm my anxiety..Anyone else feel the same way?


I can feel that. IT’s the only thing that calms me and there isn't much going on here even. I need some sunshine and Vitamin D!


----------



## karman

We *really *need a thread for all these "is this normal?" questions....


----------



## fyn72

EmmJay said:


> Hi! It’s here under purchase limitations https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/legal-notice
> Because shopping with LV is limited to online purchases, LV is not enforcing this policy, which is apparent with your multiple orders of the Escale NF. Lol


Oh thank you for providing the link! I was wondering this, I've never bought more than one or 2 in months apart but with more being available recently I tipped over the six items within 4 weeks (all in one week) just by one, two of them are still pending availability but being 7 in total 4 being slgs I'm a bit worried they won't approve my most recent. I am returning one of them but they won't get that for a couple of days..


----------



## EpiFanatic

karman said:


> We *really *need a thread for all these "is this normal?" questions....


Can you propose it to the mods?


----------



## Espinosa

Hey Ladies

I just have a question. I have a chance to buy the Stephen Sprouse graffiti zippy wallet in lime green. The condition is 8/10. Do you think this is a good purchase to make? Thank you kindly


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Espinosa said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I just have a question. I have a chance to buy the Stephen Sprouse graffiti zippy wallet in lime green. The condition is 8/10. Do you think this is a good purchase to make? Thank you kindly


totally!! it's lim edition and a collector's item .. not 2 mention i'm a HUGE fan of the print :o) i'd go for it if i were you


----------



## Emsidee

Espinosa said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I just have a question. I have a chance to buy the Stephen Sprouse graffiti zippy wallet in lime green. The condition is 8/10. Do you think this is a good purchase to make? Thank you kindly


It depends on the price, but I personally really love the graffiti line, I got a speedy in orange about a year ago for a really good deal


----------



## AndreaM99

Not giving up even today. Tomorrow is a new day and the sun will rise up!


----------



## valeriemg

My fiancé walked into the room while I was admiring my new Nano Noe. He said, “wow, that looks new..” *me trying to avoid eye contact* I said “it is.”  He grinned, shook his head and left the room. He doesn’t know I bought 2 more new handbags and 3 SLGs 
Quarantine shopping is dangerous!


----------



## Roshelle

Quick question! After years of trying, I finally received my Pochette Metis yesterday. I ordered it online. So I was curious when and where the bag was made. The datecode I found was SK1210 but when I checked online I can’t find where this bag is supposed to be made according to the code. What do you guys think?


----------



## EmmJay

Roshelle said:


> Quick question! After years of trying, I finally received my Pochette Metis yesterday. I ordered it online. So I was curious when and where the bag was made. The datecode I found was SK1210 but when I checked online I can’t find where this bag is supposed to be made according to the code. What do you guys think?


On the interior of the bag, there’s a vachetta leather tab of where the bag is made.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hmm ok since I’m having issues with LV.  
I tried registering my hubby. I wanted to get him something. A ring. I used his email, a new account, new credit card. Etc. but same address.  Ok. Hmm  They cancelled his order. Wtf? 
Yeah I think it’s time to move on.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hmm ok since I’m having issues with LV.
> I tried registering my hubby. I wanted to get him something. A ring. I used his email, a new account, new credit card. Etc. but same address.  Ok. Hmm  They cancelled his order. Wtf?
> Yeah I think it’s time to move on.



What reason did they give when you called? I remember something on another thread but I don’t remember the whole story


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Cattyyellow said:


> What reason did they give when you called? I remember something on another thread but I don’t remember the whole story


Oh no this is something different.


----------



## mdcx

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hmm ok since I’m having issues with LV.
> I tried registering my hubby. I wanted to get him something. A ring. I used his email, a new account, new credit card. Etc. but same address.  Ok. Hmm  They cancelled his order. Wtf?
> Yeah I think it’s time to move on.


It’s possible they are blocking your IP address (since you already met quota from an account using that address). I wonder if it would work if you registered using another IP address such as a computer on a work network etc.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mdcx said:


> It’s possible they are blocking your IP address (since you already met quota from an account using that address). I wonder if it would work if you registered using another IP address such as a computer on a work network etc.


What a wise person you are.   You are probably right. But that’s ok. Although I love looking and purchasing new LV products, I as others I’m sure, will just move over to another brand. 
In reality, I’ve only purchased a total of 4 items in a 6 month period (Escale NF, Soeedy and both TPs)

I decided to get hubby a Gucci wallet and watch instead to avoid the added stress.


----------



## fyn72

Roshelle said:


> Quick question! After years of trying, I finally received my Pochette Metis yesterday. I ordered it online. So I was curious when and where the bag was made. The datecode I found was SK1210 but when I checked online I can’t find where this bag is supposed to be made according to the code. What do you guys think?


It would be a new factory so  some don't show in the date code checker yet. Are you sure it is a k? Congrats on snagging a PM enjoy!


----------



## Sade.sha-day

Hey all!
First time in this thread!
Just a quick question, how does one become a VIP member w LV?

I've heard varied answers, so I called CS phone line today. The person I spoke to told me it's when someone reaches $50,000 in purchases. To be honest, I don't fully trust what CS phone advisors say because of past attempts to purchase items they said would not be available, then finding them online. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Sade.sha-day said:


> Hey all!
> First time in this thread!
> Just a quick question, how does one become a VIP member w LV?
> 
> I've heard varied answers, so I called CS phone line today. The person I spoke to told me it's when someone reaches $50,000 in purchases. To be honest, I don't fully trust what CS phone advisors say because of past attempts to purchase items they said would not be available, then finding them online. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks so much!



I'd be so curious to know this as well.  Is that per year or cumulatively?  I always thought it was more about the relationship you build with a particular SA, but I suppose if their records log all your purchases internationally and online, it's more comprehensive?


----------



## katiejosie

any help with auto refreshers? key words and ones that have worked for you?


----------



## ChanelCanuck

OK, so I know I'm the one who suggested the Chrome one, but it hasn't done anything for me.  Even when I'm selecting words for it to search for to find, or to have lost, nothing has worked.

For me, the most reliable (but occasionally glitchy) one has been Firefox's Check 4 Change:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-CA/firefox/addon/check4change/

This one, once you add it to Firefox, you highlight the text you want to see changed. I.e. Call for availability.  Put the auto refresh to 5 seconds.  It'll give you a sound notification when that changes.  I've had success there.  My WARNING though is sometimes the Vuitton site glitches or stalls when refreshing frequently in Firefox so you may occasionally have a false positive. (The sound notification will go off because the Call for Avail / Place in Cart button hasn't loaded, so it recognizes it as a 'change'.)

I think everyone else on the thread has been using a Chrome auto refresher that doesn't look for changes, they're just manually using their eyeballs to keep an eye out for Place in Cart!


----------



## fyn72

Sade.sha-day said:


> Hey all!
> First time in this thread!
> Just a quick question, how does one become a VIP member w LV?
> 
> I've heard varied answers, so I called CS phone line today. The person I spoke to told me it's when someone reaches $50,000 in purchases. To be honest, I don't fully trust what CS phone advisors say because of past attempts to purchase items they said would not be available, then finding them online. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks so much!


I feel you have to be lucky to have a great SA. I've been buying LV for about 15 years and never gotten any 'VIP' gift and it would be very hard now if it was to do with how much you spend with the 12 leather goods per year rule. That includes slg's. I've spent more online than I have in store and they haven't even sent a perfume sample let alone a gift..The people I've known to receive gifts have not spent a lot of money but have a really nice S.A. Mine gave me a small bottle of perfume on my birthday last year but only when I came in store and mentioned that it was my birthday and was looking to treat myself..


----------



## asatoasz

ChanelCanuck said:


> OK, so I know I'm the one who suggested the Chrome one, but it hasn't done anything for me.  Even when I'm selecting words for it to search for to find, or to have lost, nothing has worked.
> 
> For me, the most reliable (but occasionally glitchy) one has been Firefox's Check 4 Change:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-CA/firefox/addon/check4change/
> 
> This one, once you add it to Firefox, you highlight the text you want to see changed. I.e. Call for availability.  Put the auto refresh to 5 seconds.  It'll give you a sound notification when that changes.  I've had success there.  My WARNING though is sometimes the Vuitton site glitches or stalls when refreshing frequently in Firefox so you may occasionally have a false positive. (The sound notification will go off because the Call for Avail / Place in Cart button hasn't loaded, so it recognizes it as a 'change'.)
> 
> I think everyone else on the thread has been using a Chrome auto refresher that doesn't look for changes, they're just manually using their eyeballs to keep an eye out for Place in Cart!


I tried the auto refresh but it never worked for me. All of my HTF purchases have been on my iPhone, refreshing from either the wishlist page or my “cart” if I’d been successful in getting the item to that point previously. I also religiously watch at the same times every day when I’m stalking (8-8:30 am, 11:45-12:15 pm), PDT. That’s when I’ve found everything: mini PA (mono, AZ), key pouch (mono, AZ), nano speedy, mono PA and escale mini PA.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I only have an iPhone. That’s where I get all my purchases from.


----------



## Sade.sha-day

fyn72 said:


> I feel you have to be lucky to have a great SA. I've been buying LV for about 15 years and never gotten any 'VIP' gift and it would be very hard now if it was to do with how much you spend with the 12 leather goods per year rule. That includes slg's. I've spent more online than I have in store and they haven't even sent a perfume sample let alone a gift..The people I've known to receive gifts have not spent a lot of money but have a really nice S.A. Mine gave me a small bottle of perfume on my birthday last year but only when I came in store and mentioned that it was my birthday and was looking to treat myself..


I'm not sure, I called because I've bought most my items online. I've bought 2 items in another state during business, and a couple items in my state store, but a lot online. I told her I didn't have a store advisor and if I needed to acquire one to become a VIP member, and she said it's about how much spent, put me on hold, and came back and told me it's $50,000. This seems quite unattainable as you said, since you can only buy 6 in 4 weeks, 12 total in the year. But that's what she insisted and placed me on hold a few times before telling me that again.

Also, I ordered online and had it sent to the store in the other state I was in and that included a gift in the box, some perfume. She unboxed it in front of me to ensure it was what I ordered and exclaimed "look, you got a a sample of a new perfume that will be released." That's the only time I received a surprise gift.


----------



## katiejosie

ChanelCanuck said:


> OK, so I know I'm the one who suggested the Chrome one, but it hasn't done anything for me.  Even when I'm selecting words for it to search for to find, or to have lost, nothing has worked.
> 
> For me, the most reliable (but occasionally glitchy) one has been Firefox's Check 4 Change:
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-CA/firefox/addon/check4change/
> 
> This one, once you add it to Firefox, you highlight the text you want to see changed. I.e. Call for availability.  Put the auto refresh to 5 seconds.  It'll give you a sound notification when that changes.  I've had success there.  My WARNING though is sometimes the Vuitton site glitches or stalls when refreshing frequently in Firefox so you may occasionally have a false positive. (The sound notification will go off because the Call for Avail / Place in Cart button hasn't loaded, so it recognizes it as a 'change'.)
> 
> I think everyone else on the thread has been using a Chrome auto refresher that doesn't look for changes, they're just manually using their eyeballs to keep an eye out for Place in Cart!


Thanks alot, I am going to try this out!!!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Johnpauliegal said:


> I only have an iPhone. That’s where I get all my purchases from.



Wow, you must be crazy fast! Do you have to manually refresh and just focus on one item then?


----------



## Critzie

I kinda want an escale item. I just don't know if I'll be over the pattern by fall though.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Critzie said:


> I kinda want an escale item. I just don't know if I'll be over the pattern by fall though.



I had the same conflict; I ended up getting a couple of SLGs.  I figure even if I can't wear anything out until the fall, it's going to be a souvenir/memento of the trendiest pattern during Quarantine 2020!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

@Sade.sha-day , I think it was you who found that super cute PVC bag a girl on Instagram had put her Escale Toiletry 26 in.  Did you end up finding a similar bag?  I've been searching Etsy but there's both so many and so few options available with the right specs!


----------



## Stefeesha

ChanelCanuck said:


> @Sade.sha-day , I think it was you who found that super cute PVC bag a girl on Instagram had put her Escale Toiletry 26 in.  Did you end up finding a similar bag?  I've been searching Etsy but there's both so many and so few options available with the right specs!



This should fit it:

https://m.shein.com/ca/product-p-1021896-cat-1764.html

This one I’m not sure about the height:
https://m.shein.com/ca/Square-Handl...cici=Search~~EditSearch~~1~~Clear bag~~~~0~~0

I think the length of this clear pvc bag is just a bit too small at 25 cm which is the same as the length of the toilette / toiletry 26? Could try angling it just slightly:

https://m.shein.com/ca/Square-Handl...With-Inner-Clutch-Bag-p-1018821-cat-2155.html

This one is a bit bigger
https://m.shein.com/ca/Transparent-...earch~~EditSearch~~1~~Transparent bag~~~~0~~0


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Stefeesha said:


> This should fit it:
> 
> https://m.shein.com/ca/product-p-1021896-cat-1764.html
> 
> This one I’m not sure about the height:
> https://m.shein.com/ca/Square-Handle-Clear-2-In-1-Satchel-Bag-p-1081229-cat-2155.html?scici=Search~~EditSearch~~1~~Clear bag~~~~0~~0
> 
> I think the length of this clear pvc bag is just a bit too small at 25 cm which is the same as the length of the toilette / toiletry 26? Could try angling it just slightly:
> 
> https://m.shein.com/ca/Square-Handl...With-Inner-Clutch-Bag-p-1018821-cat-2155.html
> 
> This one is a bit bigger
> https://m.shein.com/ca/Transparent-Tote-Bag-p-1036062-cat-1764.html?scici=Search~~EditSearch~~1~~Transparent bag~~~~0~~0



You’re a genius!! This is exactly what I was looking for, and these specs match the TP26 better than what I was finding on Etsy. (These prices are better too.) Thanks!!


----------



## Stefeesha

ChanelCanuck said:


> You’re a genius!! This is exactly what I was looking for, and these specs match the TP26 better than what I was finding on Etsy. (These prices are better too.) Thanks!!



You are welcome!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

OK, I think I've narrowed it down to these three options.  What do you guys think?

Keeping in mind the Escale TP26 specs are 25.0 x 20.0 x 5.5 cm.

Some of the heights listed on the links below have a range (x / y) - not sure if this is the height up to below the handle and then the height to the top of the handle?

https://m.shein.com/ca/2pcs-Ring-Ha...cici=Search~~EditSearch~~1~~clear bag~~~~0~~0

https://m.shein.com/ca/Square-Handl...With-Inner-Clutch-Bag-p-1018821-cat-2155.html

https://m.shein.com/ca/Square-Handl...h~~EditSearch~~1~~Clear bag~~~~0~~0#goods-img


----------



## Stefeesha

ChanelCanuck said:


> OK, I think I've narrowed it down to these three options.  What do you guys think?
> 
> Keeping in mind the Escale TP26 specs are 25.0 x 20.0 x 5.5 cm.
> 
> Some of the heights listed on the links below have a range (x / y) - not sure if this is the height up to below the handle and then the height to the top of the handle?
> 
> https://m.shein.com/ca/2pcs-Ring-Ha...cici=Search~~EditSearch~~1~~clear bag~~~~0~~0
> 
> https://m.shein.com/ca/Square-Handl...With-Inner-Clutch-Bag-p-1018821-cat-2155.html
> 
> https://m.shein.com/ca/Square-Handl...h~~EditSearch~~1~~Clear bag~~~~0~~0#goods-img



My favourite is the 2nd.  But I do not know the exact dimensions...maybe the y measurement is for the small pouch inside?  I have purchased <$100 from this site and was not charged duty before.

I think the original bag is by Staud called “Shirley.”  It is least expensive on shopbop available in brown and black ($250 Cdn after duties and conversion), and about $270 CDN on farfetch for us Canucks .  But no white on sale.  This looks like it will comfortably fit the toiletry pouch 26.

Inspiration post https://www.thesweetestthingblog.com/2019/04/springtrend2019transparenttote/

Other alternatives on amazon

https://fashiontrendguide.blogspot.com/2018/12/the-look-for-less-staud-shirley-bag.html?m=1

And after all that, I bought myself the Staud version


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Stefeesha said:


> My favourite is the 2nd.  But I do not know the exact dimensions...maybe the y measurement is for the small pouch inside?  I have purchased <$100 from this site and was not charged duty before.
> 
> I think the original bag is by Staud called “Shirley.”  It is least expensive on shopbop available in brown and black ($250 Cdn after duties and conversion), and about $270 CDN on farfetch for us Canucks .  But no white on sale.  This looks like it will comfortably fit the toiletry pouch 26.
> 
> Inspiration post https://www.thesweetestthingblog.com/2019/04/springtrend2019transparenttote/
> 
> Other alternatives on amazon
> 
> https://fashiontrendguide.blogspot.com/2018/12/the-look-for-less-staud-shirley-bag.html?m=1
> 
> And after all that, I bought myself the Staud version



Ooh, the Staud context was super helpful.  The second one for sure then, so that's what I just ordered from Shein!  I love the blogger's idea about wrapping a twilly around the handle as well.  The Shein options were almost half the price of the Amazon ones even!  Have you been putting Toiletry pouches in the Shirley, or using the pouch it comes with?


----------



## Stefeesha

ChanelCanuck said:


> Ooh, the Staud context was super helpful.  The second one for sure then, so that's what I just ordered from Shein!  I love the blogger's idea about wrapping a twilly around the handle as well.  The Shein options were almost half the price of the Amazon ones even!  Have you been putting Toiletry pouches in the Shirley, or using the pouch it comes with?



Yay! I literally just also ordered it...I am hoping to score a toiletry 26 at some point (mono or escale) which will look awesome inside. 

I think the PVC bag will look super cute at the beach in the summer with the original inner clutch or with other bags that you might want to protect from the rain?


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Stefeesha said:


> Yay! I literally just also ordered it...I am hoping to score a toiletry 26 at some point (mono or escale) which will look awesome inside.
> 
> I think the PVC bag will look super cute at the beach in the summer with the original inner clutch or with other bags that you might want to protect from the rain?



Totally, it's such a great idea.  Are you currently on the hunt for a mono or escale Toiletry 26?  It seems like the escale has been popping up daily.  Are you aiming for bleu or pastel?


----------



## Stefeesha

ChanelCanuck said:


> Totally, it's such a great idea.  Are you currently on the hunt for a mono or escale Toiletry 26?  It seems like the escale has been popping up daily.  Are you aiming for bleu or pastel?



I am looking for either a mono OR an escale bleu! 

Which toiletry pouch do you have?


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Stefeesha said:


> I am looking for either a mono OR an escale bleu!
> 
> Which toiletry pouch do you have?



I'll keep an eye out for you!

I just received the Escale bleu yesterday, which is why I was ramping up the search for the PVC bag.  It shows off the bleu so well!!!


----------



## Stefeesha

ChanelCanuck said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you!
> 
> I just received the Escale bleu yesterday, which is why I was ramping up the search for the PVC bag.  It shows off the bleu so well!!!



Congratulations! It’s going to match perfectly with the white trim .  Thank you for keeping an eye out for me!


----------



## KEW84

I know it's been mentioned multiple times but I can't find it. What is the purchase limit for Louis Vuitton? Thanks in advance


----------



## Critzie

KEW84 said:


> I know it's been mentioned multiple times but I can't find it. What is the purchase limit for Louis Vuitton? Thanks in advance


12 items per year, 6 items per 4 week period.


----------



## KEW84

Critzie said:


> 12 items per year, 6 items per 4 week period.


Thanks @Critzie !


----------



## fyn72

KEW84 said:


> I know it's been mentioned multiple times but I can't find it. What is the purchase limit for Louis Vuitton? Thanks in advance


The 12 items are for leather goods only. (bags and slgs.) Doesn't apply to other items like shoes, scarves and clothing. I had a looked and counted my purchases this year.. I'm only allowed one more bag or slg! Not that I buy bags often and usually sell one if I buy another but just knowing I can't.. Helps force me to ban island haha


----------



## KEW84

fyn72 said:


> The 12 items are for leather goods only. (bags and slgs.) Doesn't apply to other items like shoes, scarves and clothing. I had a looked and counted my purchases this year.. I'm only allowed one more bag or slg! Not that I buy bags often and usually sell one if I buy another but just knowing I can't.. Helps force me to ban island haha


I know, I thought I was getting close to my limit and suddenly wanted everything haha! Thanks for the info!


----------



## valeriemg

Hello! Might’ve been asked already but can’t find it: if I were to treat my vachetta leather, does it void LV leather repair/replacement? Thank you


----------



## karman

valeriemg said:


> Hello! Might’ve been asked already but can’t find it: if I were to treat my vachetta leather, does it void LV leather repair/replacement? Thank you


No, LV will still replace the leather for you (at a cost).

"Free" replacements are on a case-by-case basis and depends on the age of your bag and how they assess the situation. For example, there was some wear on my Catogram Neverfull straps which I'd considered premature and my CA told me if I brought it in, he'd advocate for them to be replaced for free since my bag was < 1 year old, but it was no guarantee. 

I decided to just keep enjoying my bag and replace the straps later (when it likely won't be done for free) because I didn't want to send my bag away for 6-8 weeks only to be stuck with the cost of replacing straps that I could've lived with anyway.


----------



## valeriemg

karman said:


> No, LV will still replace the leather for you (at a cost).
> 
> "Free" replacements are on a case-by-case basis and depends on the age of your bag and how they assess the situation. For example, there was some wear on my Catogram Neverfull straps which I'd considered premature and my CA told me if I brought it in, he'd advocate for them to be replaced for free since my bag was < 1 year old, but it was no guarantee.
> 
> I decided to just keep enjoying my bag and replace the straps later (when it likely won't be done for free) because I didn't want to send my bag away for 6-8 weeks only to be stuck with the cost of replacing straps that I could've lived with anyway.


Thank you for replying. Now I feel more confident in spraying the vachetta parts knowing I’m still able to repair/replace them.

I’ve never sprayed any of my bags before now but deciding to because my lil girl accidentally put a water stain on my bag’s handle. She was holding her cup of water and hand got wet from condensation, she grabbed my bag looking for something and *boop* water stain  Weirdly enough, I got caught in a light drizzle once and quickly wiped off the water when I got into my car and the vachetta was fine!

I would love for my bags to patina evenly without noticeable stains; I know some don’t mind and they love the story behind it but not me lol. I love wearing and enjoying my bags but don’t want to stress on having to avoid getting them stained.


----------



## EastCoastGal

Has anyone returned anything to LV online lately? It’s been over 3 weeks since they received my return, my online account still says “pending customer return”. I’ve contacted them twice about the hold up and they just keep telling me to wait a x number of business days longer. Is it that backed up right now at their warehouse?


----------



## kynsleycat

Critzie said:


> 12 items per year, 6 items per 4 week period.


 I have ordered 8 items this month its changed with the stay at home order


----------



## valeriemg

fyn72 said:


> The 12 items are for leather goods only. (bags and slgs.) Doesn't apply to other items like shoes, scarves and clothing. I had a looked and counted my purchases this year.. I'm only allowed one more bag or slg! Not that I buy bags often and usually sell one if I buy another but just knowing I can't.. Helps force me to ban island haha


Are straps included in the 12 items?


----------



## valeriemg

kynsleycat said:


> I have ordered 8 items this month its changed with the stay at home order


Wow! 8 items vs the limited 6 in a 4 week period? Have you been able to place anymore? Curious to what the new limit is now if it’s not 6 in 4 weeks.


----------



## kynsleycat

valeriemg said:


> Wow! 8 items vs the limited 6 in a 4 week period? Have you been able to place anymore? Curious to what the new limit is now if it’s not 6 in 4 weeks.


from 3/31 to yesterday I have been fortunate enough to place 8 im not sure what the limit is but I havent had any issues yet other than telling myself i need to calm down and stop LOL... I told myself after yesterday I was done I only had 1 bag the rest were hard to find SLG's I couldnt pass on....but now I feel like I have so many  SLGS when I could have bought another bag or two for the same cost lol


----------



## valeriemg

kynsleycat said:


> from 3/31 to yesterday I have been fortunate enough to place 8 im not sure what the limit is but I havent had any issues yet other than telling myself i need to calm down and stop LOL... I told myself after yesterday I was done I only had 1 bag the rest were hard to find SLG's I couldnt pass on....but now I feel like I have so many  SLGS when I could have bought another bag or two for the same cost lol


Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## loveloverad

What model is this bag? Does this even exist?


----------



## valeriemg

What happens if you go over the purchase limit? Curious since I’m not sure what it is now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## amarilvlover

valeriemg said:


> What happens if you go over the purchase limit? Curious since I’m not sure what it is now. Thanks in advance!



From what I've observed, the orders seem to get cancelled immediately.


----------



## Iamminda

loveloverad said:


> What model is this bag? Does this even exist?



This is the Pallas Shopper — discontinued for several years already.


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

MolMol said:


> Hi ladies! I have recently become addicted to this SF.  Glad to see there is a chat! I'm getting my first LV tomorrow (sure it won't be my last) the Neverfull MM in Monogram!


I love my Neverfull GM Monogram!  Congrats!!  I ordered a bag organizer from Amazon and it's great.


----------



## valeriemg

amarilvlover said:


> From what I've observed, the orders seem to get cancelled immediately.


Thanks for replying. If that happens, how do we know when we’re able to order again?


----------



## fyn72

kynsleycat said:


> I have ordered 8 items this month its changed with the stay at home order


Oh that's good to hear! I was wondering.. surely you'd get a warning or email showing the new rules? Not everyone reads the privacy and security part of their website


----------



## fyn72

valeriemg said:


> Thanks for replying. If that happens, how do we know when we’re able to order again?


You can order after the 4 weeks again and it applies to all leather goods and slg's but you can buy other things out of that limit. 12 in total in a 12 month period. It's a shame for people that want to buy some slg's as gifts and can't now but I'm glad resellers can't go and buy up all the hard to get pieces now.


----------



## kynsleycat

fyn72 said:


> Oh that's good to hear! I was wondering.. surely you'd get a warning or email showing the new rules? Not everyone reads the privacy and security part of their website


It’s weird online it has the same old rules posted last time I checked but I’m sure they probably just haven’t updated them with covid so many rules have changed everywhere...But because we can’t see items in person I think Louis is being a lot more lenient with buying/returning which is awesome


----------



## Critzie

fyn72 said:


> You can order after the 4 weeks again and it applies to all leather goods and slg's but you can buy other things out of that limit. 12 in total in a 12 month period. It's a shame for people that want to buy some slg's as gifts and can't now but I'm glad resellers can't go and buy up all the hard to get pieces now.


Unfortunately I think the resellers are probably pretty sneaky creating multiple accounts and having multiple methods of payments and addresses  People just need to stop over paying for things in the pre-loved market.


----------



## valeriemg

fyn72 said:


> You can order after the 4 weeks again and it applies to all leather goods and slg's but you can buy other things out of that limit. 12 in total in a 12 month period. It's a shame for people that want to buy some slg's as gifts and can't now but I'm glad resellers can't go and buy up all the hard to get pieces now.


Thank you for replying!
Yes I’m glad resellers can’t buy and then sell these items ridiculously over retail when there are others who genuinely would like to purchase these items.. and actually have no interest in selling for profit.


----------



## Critzie

Random question. Where do you guys in the states receive your orders from? One of my items (MIF) originated from New Jersey, and the one I'm waiting to receive now originated from California. Do you guys notice any patterns of where the items are shipped from?


----------



## valeriemg

Critzie said:


> Random question. Where do you guys in the states receive your orders from? One of my items (MIF) originated from New Jersey, and the one I'm waiting to receive now originated from California. Do you guys notice any patterns of where the items are shipped from?


Same. Those are the only 2 places I know of.


----------



## amarilvlover

Critzie said:


> Random question. Where do you guys in the states receive your orders from? One of my items (MIF) originated from New Jersey, and the one I'm waiting to receive now originated from California. Do you guys notice any patterns of where the items are shipped from?



My recent 5 orders came from both CA and NJ. My 3 orders came from CA w/ 2 MIU and 1 MIF, and 2 orders came from NJ with 1 MIU and 1 MIF.


----------



## TullisWilliams

I am considering culling my collection.  How do you decide what to sell?  I'm running out of storage space, so to bring in new I need to let something go.


----------



## Critzie

TullisWilliams said:


> I am considering culling my collection.  How do you decide what to sell?  I'm running out of storage space, so to bring in new I need to let something go.


I ask myself two questions:
1) Do I love this? Yes - Keep, No - Following question:
2) Is this useful, meaning I use it frequently? Yes - Keep, No - Get rid of it.


----------



## fyn72

TullisWilliams said:


> I am considering culling my collection.  How do you decide what to sell?  I'm running out of storage space, so to bring in new I need to let something go.


I culled my collection and feel so much better, and feels nice to have some money in the bank again as I am out of work now due to Covid. I pulled each one out and got rid of any I'm not using. I make sure I rotate my bags often, except my Capucines bb I only use occassionally.


----------



## sbjackson88

Xxxx not allowed!


----------



## LadyRabbit

Hi, what do you guys think are the good white bags from LV?


----------



## karman

LadyRabbit said:


> Hi, what do you guys think are the good white bags from LV?


I love the Pochette Grenelle and it’s pretty stunning in white too.


----------



## ashy bandicoot

Hi all, help please! Are returned orders no longer considered a purchase, or do they still count on your purchase limit? Thank you in advance


----------



## valeriemg

ashy bandicoot said:


> Hi all, help please! Are returned orders no longer considered a purchase, or do they still count on your purchase limit? Thank you in advance


I would also like to know this. Thanks


----------



## LadyRabbit

karman said:


> I love the Pochette Grenelle and it’s pretty stunning in white too.


Oh yeahh I saw that. I was also looking at the twist mm with gold hardware. ❤ instant love


----------



## ashy bandicoot

valeriemg said:


> I would also like to know this. Thanks


Per Bianca/CS yes, returned orders are still recognized as a purchase!


----------



## valeriemg

ashy bandicoot said:


> Per Bianca/CS yes, returned orders are still recognized as a purchase!


That is so unfair


----------



## fyn72

ashy bandicoot said:


> Per Bianca/CS yes, returned orders are still recognized as a purchase!


Do you know for sure? did someone at lv tell you that? I've purchased over 12 if I count my 2 returns


----------



## ashy bandicoot

That’s what I was told when I called the 866# this morning


----------



## louboutincherie

Hello all!
I've heard something about a price increase. Does anyone know something about it?


----------



## MooMooVT

There's a thread in the shopping section! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/price-increase.908152/page-134#post-33775224



louboutincherie said:


> Hello all!
> I've heard something about a price increase. Does anyone know something about it?


----------



## louboutincherie

MooMooVT said:


> There's a thread in the shopping section! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/price-increase.908152/page-134#post-33775224


thank you!


----------



## jenlynne25

louboutincherie said:


> thank you!


I think it hit yesterday.


----------



## cherrygloss

Hi, does anyone own both a small Chloé Tess and the Mini Pochette? I'm trying to figure out if the Mini Pochette fits comfortably inside a small Chloé Tess!


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

valeriemg said:


> Hello! Might’ve been asked already but can’t find it: if I were to treat my vachetta leather, does it void LV leather repair/replacement? Thank you


I was told that LV won't fix it. I was looking at that Apple spray but after I talked to my SA I am not spraying my bag.


----------



## valeriemg

Bubbaandbailey said:


> I was told that LV won't fix it. I was looking at that Apple spray but after I talked to my SA I am not spraying my bag.


Thanks for letting me know. I’ve heard so many different things. Most said they’ll replace/repair just the vachetta but won’t do anything if the canvas is ruined. And some have actually gotten this done after using protective sprays


----------



## jenlynne25

Hi, I got this Siena PM today and there is a dent in the canvas at one of the seams.  Would this bother you?  Would you exchange it?  Do you think the dent will come out and that is just possibly how it was stored?  TIA!


----------



## karman

I bought a preloved Speedy 25 a few months ago, the lock was attached but no keys. CA couldn’t help me, he looked through 20 Speedys in stock, didn’t have my key number. I found a key matching my lock on Tradesy but seller wanted $60 for it. I decided to leave it until I decided to get it cut, or have the leather tab replaced.

looked up lock picking videos on YouTube... couple wrecked bobby pins and couple paper clips later...


----------



## LVtingting

EastCoastGal said:


> Has anyone returned anything to LV online lately? It’s been over 3 weeks since they received my return, my online account still says “pending customer return”. I’ve contacted them twice about the hold up and they just keep telling me to wait a x number of business days longer. Is it that backed up right now at their warehouse?



Did they finally credit your account? I’m always afraid to return an online purchase. I’ve kept everything I bought online so far but wonder if we can return online purchase in store?


----------



## EastCoastGal

LVtingting said:


> Did they finally credit your account? I’m always afraid to return an online purchase. I’ve kept everything I bought online so far but wonder if we can return online purchase in store?


I did end up getting a conformation email of my return 30 days after LV received the product. Then it took approximately 5 business days for it to show up on my credit card. I contacted LV twice during the 30 days and CS had to put a ticket in their system since it was taking so long. I’ve never had a company take that much time to issue a refund, so I would say that there are some staffing shortages at the warehouse.


----------



## Yeshax

karman said:


> I bought a preloved Speedy 25 a few months ago, the lock was attached but no keys. CA couldn’t help me, he looked through 20 Speedys in stock, didn’t have my key number. I found a key matching my lock on Tradesy but seller wanted $60 for it. I decided to leave it until I decided to get it cut, or have the leather tab replaced.
> 
> looked up lock picking videos on YouTube... couple wrecked bobby pins and couple paper clips later...


Wow, good job there! You might have a new career in the lock opening business if you decide to do something else in the future


----------



## karman

Yeshax said:


> Wow, good job there! You might have a new career in the lock opening business if you decide to do something else in the future


Thanks haha and hardly, these are pretty easy to open. I tried on another lock (which I have keys for) and unfortunately wasn’t successful with opening it!


----------



## EmmJay

valeriemg said:


> Hello! Might’ve been asked already but can’t find it: if I were to treat my vachetta leather, does it void LV leather repair/replacement? Thank you


LV will replace the vachetta, treated or not. However, they will not replace vachetta on items with cracked, damaged, or torn canvas. I’ve had vachetta replaced on several bags without any issues.


----------



## LVtingting

EastCoastGal said:


> I did end up getting a conformation email of my return 30 days after LV received the product. Then it took approximately 5 business days for it to show up on my credit card. I contacted LV twice during the 30 days and CS had to put a ticket in their system since it was taking so long. I’ve never had a company take that much time to issue a refund, so I would say that there are some staffing shortages at the warehouse.



Thank you for letting us know. I’m glad it all worked out for you at the end...


----------



## fonnas

jenlynne25 said:


> Hi, I got this Siena PM today and there is a dent in the canvas at one of the seams.  Would this bother you?  Would you exchange it?  Do you think the dent will come out and that is just possibly how it was stored?  TIA!



There is nothing wrong. This is not a dent and no it will not come out as this is how the bag is. It's canvas with no structure to it internally. Such creases are bound to happen.


----------



## jenlynne25

fonnas said:


> There is nothing wrong. This is not a dent and no it will not come out as this is how the bag is. It's canvas with no structure to it internally. Such creases are bound to happen.


Actually I sat it in my closet a few days and pushed out the dent and it’s now gone.  Even when I stuff the bag and wear it crossbody the dent doesn’t come back or reform.


----------



## ashy bandicoot

Good morning, I was wondering if anyone here knows when the mini pochette’s chain changed. I was watching a few YouTube videos comparing 2012 vs 2016, and 2014 vs 2018 chains. It seems for sure there was a change in spring/fall 2018 which is the current lighter chains. But was there a change to the chains prior to 2018 as well? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## ericaax

Hi! Does anyone know if Louis Vuitton is accepting items for repair at this time?


----------



## yourfavoritehoney

hi so i purchased a rivoli pm on may 8th and i have yet to receive any tracking information even when I paid for overnight shipping
Is there a back up with the warehouses or something? has anyone else bought an item during this pandemic and it took a while?


----------



## KathyN115

yourfavoritehoney said:


> hi so i purchased a rivoli pm on may 8th and i have yet to receive any tracking information even when I paid for overnight shipping
> Is there a back up with the warehouses or something? has anyone else bought an item during this pandemic and it took a while?



I have ordered a few things and they came pretty quickly, but it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Critzie

How do you get in touch with mods deleting your posts? I wrote that I was hoping for a restock on the stalking thread and was looking for a particular item. How is that breaking the rules? I'm confused as to why my posts get flagged 'no other chat'.. This isn't the first time this has happened.


----------



## theprettymiss

Critzie said:


> How do you get in touch with mods deleting your posts? I wrote that I was hoping for a restock on the stalking thread and was looking for a particular item. How is that breaking the rules? I'm confused as to why my posts get flagged 'no other chat'.. This isn't the first time this has happened.


Thats happened to me too. So annoying.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ericaax said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if Louis Vuitton is accepting items for repair at this time?


Not sure. Your best bet is to call them, or visit a store that has opened in your area; if possible.  I know they still aren't taking orders for World Tour, so I’m thinking they may not.


----------



## jenlynne25

Hi everyone, I just got the Croisette and one side keeps denying in no matter what I do.  The other side stays straight.  It throws off the asymmetry of the bag for me.  What do you all think? Thx!


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

Rookie question, but does anyone know if you can get an item hot stamped on a different day that you buy it. I really want to order something online and get it hotstamped, but I don't want to order it hot stamped in case I want to return it. 
I was wondering if I can order it, and then when my local store reopens bring it in to get it hotstamped.


----------



## Kkidder

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Rookie question, but does anyone know if you can get an item hot stamped on a different day that you buy it. I really want to order something online and get it hotstamped, but I don't want to order it hot stamped in case I want to return it.
> I was wondering if I can order it, and then when my local store reopens bring it in to get it hotstamped.


Yes, you can absolutely do that!


----------



## jenlynne25

jenlynne25 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got the Croisette and one side keeps denying in no matter what I do.  The other side stays straight.  It throws off the asymmetry of the bag for me.  What do you all think? Thx!


Denting not denying


----------



## Critzie

jenlynne25 said:


> Denting not denying


TBH for $1700 that dent would bother me.


----------



## niceone25

Critzie said:


> TBH for $1700 that dent would bother me.



I agree. I often don’t notice issues that many have posted recently but this would bother me. It’s pretty noticeable.


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi everyone! So, at the beginning of March, I ordered the My World Tour Palm Springs Mini..it kind of was an impulse purchase...fast forward to mid April, with all the stuff going on and I kinda needed the money, I called to have the order canceled so I can be refunded.

Apparently, I was beyond the cancelation time frame by then, but eventually customer service was very nice and was able to cancel the order and I got my money back.

Then, this week on the 14th, I was checking the UPS app for another delivery and mysteriously a package from LV showed up in my tracking and in transit to me...(but I didn't order anything this week).

Confused, and thinking maybe they shipped some else' s package to me on accident, I called client services and told them about my issue. Soooo...it turns out this package was the already canceled MWT palm springs i had canceled/ refunded a few weeks ago!!! So, they canceled it and still shipped it? 

Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## valeriemg

maggiesze1 said:


> Hi everyone! So, at the beginning of March, I ordered the My World Tour Palm Springs Mini..it kind of was an impulse purchase...fast forward to mid April, with all the stuff going on and I kinda needed the money, I called to have the order canceled so I can be refunded.
> 
> Apparently, I was beyond the cancelation time frame by then, but eventually customer service was very nice and was able to cancel the order and I got my money back.
> 
> Then, this week on the 14th, I was checking the UPS app for another delivery and mysteriously a package from LV showed up in my tracking and in transit to me...(but I didn't order anything this week).
> 
> Confused, and thinking maybe they shipped some else' s package to me on accident, I called client services and told them about my issue. Soooo...it turns out this package was the already canceled MWT palm springs i had canceled/ refunded a few weeks ago!!! So, they canceled it and still shipped it?
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before?


No but I would call them and set up for a return.


----------



## maggiesze1

valeriemg said:


> No but I would call them and set up for a return.


The rep told me she will recall the package and take care of it and that I won't receive it since I have already received the refund; however, I have been tracking it, and it doesn't seem like it has been recalled...It still shows as in transit..

But, yeah, once it arrives on Monday, I will call again and see if I can return it.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

maggiesze1 said:


> Hi everyone! So, at the beginning of March, I ordered the My World Tour Palm Springs Mini..it kind of was an impulse purchase...fast forward to mid April, with all the stuff going on and I kinda needed the money, I called to have the order canceled so I can be refunded.
> 
> Apparently, I was beyond the cancelation time frame by then, but eventually customer service was very nice and was able to cancel the order and I got my money back.
> 
> Then, this week on the 14th, I was checking the UPS app for another delivery and mysteriously a package from LV showed up in my tracking and in transit to me...(but I didn't order anything this week).
> 
> Confused, and thinking maybe they shipped some else' s package to me on accident, I called client services and told them about my issue. Soooo...it turns out this package was the already canceled MWT palm springs i had canceled/ refunded a few weeks ago!!! So, they canceled it and still shipped it?
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before?



this happened to me once on amazon and they just let me keep the item. If you live in the US, and it gets delivered, Legally, it’s considered an unsolicited package since you technically cancelled the package, and you are actually entitled to keep it and they can’t demand payment. However rules vary by country.


----------



## KEW84

Critzie said:


> How do you get in touch with mods deleting your posts? I wrote that I was hoping for a restock on the stalking thread and was looking for a particular item. How is that breaking the rules? I'm confused as to why my posts get flagged 'no other chat'.. This isn't the first time this has happened.


It happens to me all the time! I've stared adding "stalking tp 19" to my entry then write what I need


----------



## maggiesze1

birkenstocksandcode said:


> this happened to me once on amazon and they just let me keep the item. If you live in the US, and it gets delivered, Legally, it’s considered an unsolicited package since you technically cancelled the package, and you are actually entitled to keep it and they can’t demand payment. However rules vary by country.


Oh, that's interesting! But, yeah, I definitely won't keep it unless they tell me to do so... and of course its quite an expensive item, so I doubt they will let me keep it..


----------



## cherrygloss

I have two questions for anyone who's bought LV online recently

1) How soon did your item ship? 

2) What shipping service did they use?

Because I'm going out of town (don't worry, I'm doing it in a quarantine-safe method) in a few weeks. I'm afraid to order anything because it might ship when I'm gone. And if it comes via USPS...asking them to hold it at their office is a crapshoot; they lose half of the items I have held every time I go out of town -_-


----------



## fyn72

jenlynne25 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got the Croisette and one side keeps denying in no matter what I do.  The other side stays straight.  It throws off the asymmetry of the bag for me.  What do you all think? Thx!


You could dry sitting it in the warm sun for about 10 mins and then push the front in to see if the sides pop out? The heat softens the canvas for a bit to mould it. Then it cools and should stay there. I have done this with new speedy's for creases and it worked to smooth them out.


----------



## valeriemg

maggiesze1 said:


> Oh, that's interesting! But, yeah, I definitely won't keep it unless they tell me to do so... and of course its quite an expensive item, so I doubt they will let me keep it..


I hope they let you keep it lol! That would be awesome. But good on your for being honest. It’s been a crazy few weeks with this pandemic


----------



## jenlynne25

fyn72 said:


> You could dry sitting it in the warm sun for about 10 mins and then push the front in to see if the sides pop out? The heat softens the canvas for a bit to mould it. Then it cools and should stay there. I have done this with new speedy's for creases and it worked to smooth them out.[/QUOTE
> I already sent it back and ordered another.  Hopefully the new one won’t have the same issue.


----------



## karman

maggiesze1 said:


> Hi everyone! So, at the beginning of March, I ordered the My World Tour Palm Springs Mini..it kind of was an impulse purchase...fast forward to mid April, with all the stuff going on and I kinda needed the money, I called to have the order canceled so I can be refunded.
> 
> Apparently, I was beyond the cancelation time frame by then, but eventually customer service was very nice and was able to cancel the order and I got my money back.
> 
> Then, this week on the 14th, I was checking the UPS app for another delivery and mysteriously a package from LV showed up in my tracking and in transit to me...(but I didn't order anything this week).
> 
> Confused, and thinking maybe they shipped some else' s package to me on accident, I called client services and told them about my issue. Soooo...it turns out this package was the already canceled MWT palm springs i had canceled/ refunded a few weeks ago!!! So, they canceled it and still shipped it?
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before?


Almost - last year my order for a Nano Speedy shipment was lost. LV’s official answer was that it was just “stuck in customs” but based on some digging into the tracking and talking to UPS, I was sure it was lost (In UPS or LV warehouse, I don’t know). I finally got a CA over the phone who escalated my case to manager after being given the run around for almost 2 weeks, and he arranged to have a replacement sent right away. I got my Nano Speedy and all was well. 

A month after I got my replacement, which was about 6-7 weeks from when I placed the original order) I got a call from LV CS telling me “they” (unsure if it was UPS or LV) found my nano speedy through the investigation, they have it right back at the warehouse: which address would I like to have it sent to, or would I prefer a refund? When I told her I was already taken care of and I already received a replacement, she asked, “oh! I’m glad to hear that! In that case I will cancel this transaction”. 
I wasn’t about to commit fraud/theft but it seemed like if I wanted, I could’ve just asked for a refund. You’d think they would check my account first!


----------



## maggiesze1

karman said:


> Almost - last year my order for a Nano Speedy shipment was lost. LV’s official answer was that it was just “stuck in customs” but based on some digging into the tracking and talking to UPS, I was sure it was lost (In UPS or LV warehouse, I don’t know). I finally got a CA over the phone who escalated my case to manager after being given the run around for almost 2 weeks, and he arranged to have a replacement sent right away. I got my Nano Speedy and all was well.
> 
> A month after I got my replacement, which was about 6-7 weeks from when I placed the original order) I got a call from LV CS telling me “they” (unsure if it was UPS or LV) found my nano speedy through the investigation, they have it right back at the warehouse: which address would I like to have it sent to, or would I prefer a refund? When I told her I was already taken care of and I already received a replacement, she asked, “oh! I’m glad to hear that! In that case I will cancel this transaction”.
> I wasn’t about to commit fraud/theft but it seemed like if I wanted, I could’ve just asked for a refund. You’d think they would check my account first!


Oh wow, so glad you got your speedy in the end! But, yeah, they should work on their internal communication...


----------



## maggiesze1

maggiesze1 said:


> Hi everyone! So, at the beginning of March, I ordered the My World Tour Palm Springs Mini..it kind of was an impulse purchase...fast forward to mid April, with all the stuff going on and I kinda needed the money, I called to have the order canceled so I can be refunded.
> 
> Apparently, I was beyond the cancelation time frame by then, but eventually customer service was very nice and was able to cancel the order and I got my money back.
> 
> Then, this week on the 14th, I was checking the UPS app for another delivery and mysteriously a package from LV showed up in my tracking and in transit to me...(but I didn't order anything this week).
> 
> Confused, and thinking maybe they shipped some else' s package to me on accident, I called client services and told them about my issue. Soooo...it turns out this package was the already canceled MWT palm springs i had canceled/ refunded a few weeks ago!!! So, they canceled it and still shipped it?
> 
> Has anyone experienced this before?


Update: It turns out they did recall the package (saw it updated as Return to Sender) in the UPS app today...so all good!


----------



## valeriemg

My orders have been in preparation since over the weekend now.Hope I’m just being dramatically impatient since I’m used to it being shipped within a day or 2.  Just don’t want them cancelled because these are the last items I want from LV.


----------



## kahatima

does anyone know when the lv multipochette will be available? on the Canadian website?


----------



## valeriemg

If you miss your LV UPS delivery, can you pick it from their facility or have to wait when they make another attempt?


----------



## kahatima

the toiletry 19 is available on the Canada site if anyone is interested


----------



## jenlynne25

valeriemg said:


> If you miss your LV UPS delivery, can you pick it from their facility or have to wait when they make another attempt?


No.  LV restricts picking it up or having it held at a UPS facility.  They have to deliver it to your home for signature.  It sucks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

valeriemg said:


> If you miss your LV UPS delivery, can you pick it from their facility or have to wait when they make another attempt?


Agree with what @jenlynne25 mentioned above;  however, with COVID-19 they aren’t requiring a signature but do make sure someone is home to receive the package


----------



## TC1

Gosh, I've been trying to find a PT26 for the longest time (online in Canada) I really wanted the Bleu Escale..but these two are/were never add to cart. Frustrating!


----------



## Eli23

Does anyone what are these card holders? 
Were they limited editions?


----------



## patty_o

Per someone's experience and advice in the stalking thread regarding ordering the Nano Speedy through CS, I tried to do the same. However, the person I talked to said she would take my info down and do a "product request." She said once it is approved, she would give me a call back and order it for me then. Anyone experienced something like that? If so, how long does a product request take. 
Granted, I am still stalking the website anyway.


----------



## valeriemg

patty_o said:


> Per someone's experience and advice in the stalking thread regarding ordering the Nano Speedy through CS, I tried to do the same. However, the person I talked to said she would take my info down and do a "product request." She said once it is approved, she would give me a call back and order it for me then. Anyone experienced something like that? If so, how long does a product request take.
> Granted, I am still stalking the website anyway.


I did this for the reverse mono card holder since it came out.. still waiting.


----------



## patty_o

valeriemg said:


> I did this for the reverse mono card holder since it came out.. still waiting.


yikes


----------



## Easanuma

Does anyone know how to get a padlock? I have been wanting one to make a necklace, but they won’t sell me a padlock unless I have a bag that comes with. Any suggestions


----------



## mdcx

Easanuma said:


> Does anyone know how to get a padlock? I have been wanting one to make a necklace, but they won’t sell me a padlock unless I have a bag that comes with. Any suggestions


You can find many of these on E bay from sellers in Japan.


----------



## janelled1

The other day I saw a LV that I was intrigued by, it’s either a turenne or a rivoli. I want to guess pm but could be gm. What do you think?


----------



## janelled1

TullisWilliams said:


> I am considering culling my collection.  How do you decide what to sell?  I'm running out of storage space, so to bring in new I need to let something go.



I don’t any often, but occasionally I find I’m just not using a purse nor does it fit my life anymore. I loved my Greta from ages ago, but I never carry bags anymore. I need crossbody or shoulder straps and it would dump when ever it wasn’t straight up, so it just wasn’t one I used. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My escale speedy got cancelled. Must’ve hit my quota for the month.


----------



## ggirl

Johnpauliegal said:


> My escale speedy got cancelled. Must’ve hit my quota for the month.


Booooo- that stinks. Sorry to hear this. I wonder if you get a “reset “ for June?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ggirl said:


> Booooo- that stinks. Sorry to hear this. I wonder if you get a “reset “ for June?


Thanks. 
 I’m counting on it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ggirl said:


> Booooo- that stinks. Sorry to hear this. I wonder if you get a “reset “ for June?


Thanks but after checking it turns out it was not actually cancelled. It’s just stuck in “order submitted” since 2 nights ago. I may get it after all but not counting on it.


----------



## karman

janelled1 said:


> The other day I saw a LV that I was intrigued by, it’s either a turenne or a rivoli. I want to guess pm but could be gm. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742268


Based on alignment it looks like Turenne PM. The Rivoli has different handles.


----------



## ggirl

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks but after checking it turns out it was not actually cancelled. It’s just stuck in “order submitted” since 2 nights ago. I may get it after all but not counting on it.


Fingers crossed for you!! I finally got my shipping confirmation for my mono 6 key holder.   Hope I made the right choice over the key pouch.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ggirl said:


> Fingers crossed for you!! I finally got my shipping confirmation for my mono 6 key holder.   Hope I made the right choice over the key pouch.


Thanks sweetheart 
So happy you received your shipping confirmation.  I have the pouch in de and mono. I put my car keyfob in it along with my license/reg/ins card and a $20 bill); I have a key holder from Gucci I use for my house key/sons house key and side gates to my home in it. I have a bad habit of losing key holders   Lost my Coach one a year ago.   Glad it was the coach one and not Gucci one. 
I keep 2 set of keys lol.   The other set of keys are just on a key ring now.


----------



## ggirl

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks sweetheart
> So happy you received your shipping confirmation.  I have the pouch in de and mono. I put my car keyfob in it along with my license/reg/ins card and a $20 bill); I have a key holder from Gucci I use for my house key/sons house key and side gates to my home in it. I have a bad habit of losing key holders   Lost my Coach one a year ago.   Glad it was the coach one and not Gucci one.
> I keep 2 set of keys lol.   The other set of keys are just on a key ring now.


My son just destroyed my nice Coach key ring. I still don’t know how he managed to do it- he came to me with about 8 pieces in his hands-ooops!!  I’ve been eyeing the pouch in DE but ended up purchasing the mono holder since I couldn’t wait and stalk anymore. Now of course I found it add to cart like 3x since my order went through. And my SA at the store emailed me back asking which one I’m looking for


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just watched a video on IG of the Portland LV store get broken into...people were running out with bags and scarves


----------



## jenlynne25

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Just watched a video on IG of the Portland LV store get broken into...people were running out with bags and scarves


This is so sad.  Looting solves nothing.  I’m all for peaceful protesting but looting has nothing to do with a protest or what they are standing up for.


----------



## carlyk

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Just watched a video on IG of the Portland LV store get broken into...people were running out with bags and scarves


Very sad what is happening. I believe looters also hit a store in Atlanta.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

carlyk said:


> Very sad what is happening. I believe looters also hit a store in Atlanta.


This is crazy and so sad. Ipeople who loot are low life people in my book.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> This is crazy and so sad. Ipeople who loot are low life people in my book.


Let me say it lightly. They are the scum
of the earth. There you go!


----------



## SunnyJJ

I'm so excited about the LV Chat. I'm a new lV owner.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SunnyJJ said:


> I'm so excited about the LV Chat. I'm a new lV owner.


Very cool. Feel free to join in on any of the LV threads.    What may I ask did you get?   I myself have only been collecting for the past couple of years. The brand is addictive I may add.


----------



## janelled1

karman said:


> Based on alignment it looks like Turenne PM. The Rivoli has different handles.



Oh great! Thank you


----------



## janelled1

Do people still buy/use LV bag charms? I have seen them as much as when trivolis were popular.


----------



## janelled1

janelled1 said:


> Do people still buy/use LV bag charms? I have seen them as much as when trivolis were popular.



*haven’t


----------



## SunnyJJ

Thanks! I got the neverfull in monogram. I'm contemplating the Ebene and Azur but wonder about the wrinkling and cracking on the Ebene and color transfer on the Azur.


----------



## SakuraSakura

❤️ Happy Pride!


----------



## Lcutie0390

Hello everyone
I’m new on here and not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this.
I have a few LV bags -mostly canvas and I feel like I have seen a lot of comments on social media etc about how “tacky” “immature” and “classless” wearing an LV Logo makes one look, and honestly it’s getting to my head. I know this is an LV group so answers may be skewed but I’m curious on your thoughts and how you combat that negative energy. I love my bags but I don’t want to go around looking tacky


----------



## Eli23

I really don’t think i would be bothered 
about the opinion of people who use words ‚Tacky, immature, classles’ when describing one of the most iconic designs. Shows their lack of respect and knowledge. Everyone has a right to their opinion but i don’t think an intelligent person would express their dislike in these terms. So honestly, just love your bags and don’t pay attention to anybody else. LV seems to be doing pretty darn well for a ‚tacky’ designer


----------



## Lcutie0390

Eli23 said:


> I really don’t think i would be bothered
> about the opinion of people who use words ‚Tacky, immature, classles’ when describing one of the most iconic designs. Shows their lack of respect and knowledge. Everyone has a right to their opinion but i don’t think an intelligent person would express their dislike in these terms. So honestly, just love your bags and don’t pay attention to anybody else. LV seems to be doing pretty darn well for a ‚tacky’ designer


Thank you! My family and friends don’t get it. I’m thankful I found this group and I appreciate your kind words


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lcutie0390 said:


> Hello everyone
> I’m new on here and not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this.
> I have a few LV bags -mostly canvas and I feel like I have seen a lot of comments on social media etc about how “tacky” “immature” and “classless” wearing an LV Logo makes one look, and honestly it’s getting to my head. I know this is an LV group so answers may be skewed but I’m curious on your thoughts and how you combat that negative energy. I love my bags but I don’t want to go around looking tacky


I have a lot of bags and they are mono! I have never had people tell me that about my mono bags and I love carrying them. If you like the mono bags, don‘t worry about what others think. I don’t think the LV logo is tacky or immature. Perhaps they are jealous?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I think tacky is a matter of the way you act not exactly what you wear, although I believe wearing inappropriate attire in certain settings can be deemed tacky or maybe classless is a better word?

Don’t worry, I was told my Gucci soho bag that’s in my avatar was tacky by an angry poster and I just laughed when I read it.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Lcutie0390 said:


> Hello everyone
> I’m new on here and not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this.
> I have a few LV bags -mostly canvas and I feel like I have seen a lot of comments on social media etc about how “tacky” “immature” and “classless” wearing an LV Logo makes one look, and honestly it’s getting to my head. I know this is an LV group so answers may be skewed but I’m curious on your thoughts and how you combat that negative energy. I love my bags but I don’t want to go around looking tacky



I recently saw one of my preferred YouTube channel mention something similar as well. It too started to eat my brain...but then I remembered how happy having/wearing the monogram purses make me feel and content that I added a DE piece. If anything, I can think of many popular designer purses I would not buy because I think they are “tacky”.


----------



## KAYSHE

Can someone share their SA info (Rodeo Drive or Costa Mesa) please.


----------



## Lcutie0390

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have a lot of bags and they are mono! I have never had people tell me that about my mono bags and I love carrying them. If you like the mono bags, don‘t worry about what others think. I don’t think the LV logo is tacky or immature. Perhaps they are jealous?


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Lcutie0390

Love_N_Lune said:


> I recently saw one of my preferred YouTube channel mention something similar as well. It too started to eat my brain...but then I remembered how happy having/wearing the monogram purses make me feel and content that I added a DE piece. If anything, I can think of many popular designer purses I would not buy because I think they are “tacky”.


Yes, the negative comments are out there and it’s hard not to let them get to me after so many. You’re right though, I enjoy my bags and they bring a smile to my face and make me so much happier than any other material items I own


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I wish LV offered the special edition speedy bags in 25 every time. I'm so tired of everything being in a size 30  The escale speedy bags are so nice but hardly anything is 25. They release so much random stuff and yet can't release multiple sizes of a collection?!


----------



## travelbliss

janelled1 said:


> Do people still buy/use LV bag charms? I have seen them as much as when trivolis were popular.



LVoe the bag charms/key holders.  Wish they made more.  I suspect their popularity has decreased since they are pricey, close to the cost of a wallet at times.


----------



## Iamminda

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wish LV offered the special edition speedy bags in 25 every time. I'm so tired of everything being in a size 30  The escale speedy bags are so nice but hardly anything is 25. They release so much random stuff and yet can't release multiple sizes of a collection?!


Agree — a world tour SpeedyB 25 (with black trim) would be perfect.


----------



## toujours*chic

.


----------



## deannevans

Does anyone know the model of this LV?


----------



## fancake

is anybody else having issue with the us site. I cannot place anything in my cart and everything disappeared from my wishlist.


----------



## Emsidee

deannevans said:


> Does anyone know the model of this LV?


I don’t have the name of this bag but it is supposed to launch in the near future. You can see the SKUs on this pic from foxylv’s instagram.


----------



## Sunshine mama

karman said:


> I bought a preloved Speedy 25 a few months ago, the lock was attached but no keys. CA couldn’t help me, he looked through 20 Speedys in stock, didn’t have my key number. I found a key matching my lock on Tradesy but seller wanted $60 for it. I decided to leave it until I decided to get it cut, or have the leather tab replaced.
> 
> looked up lock picking videos on YouTube... couple wrecked bobby pins and couple paper clips later...


That's awesome. I have an old bag from my mom with a lock with no key. I want to pick it too!


----------



## Bumbles

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I wish LV offered the special edition speedy bags in 25 every time. I'm so tired of everything being in a size 30  The escale speedy bags are so nice but hardly anything is 25. They release so much random stuff and yet can't release multiple sizes of a collection?!


Me too! I would love a speedy LE in 25 too. The 30 is too big and 15 would be perfect. The only one I know of that they made in 25 was the speedy teddy. They should make in 25 for sure. I would buy a few then!


----------



## luxlust

Hi can anyone tell me how it works when you place a phone order for delivery with a store directly? I ordered an item on Tuesday, they sent me a link to pay for the item. I did, but haven’t gotten anymore updates? Is that normal? This is my first time ordering over the phone so I’m a little worried. Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## ohmyjessah

Hi everyone, just a quick question. Did LV ever make the Keepall Bandouliere size 50 in monogram eclipse? I've been looking for one and I can't seem to find it anywhere.. preloved sites or even pics of it. I only see 45 or 55.

Thank you in advance


----------



## kizziekae

Stalked this long enough & it finally popped up.


----------



## luxlust

kizziekae said:


> Stalked this long enough & it finally popped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769342


Mine is showing to be delivered tomorrow! ❤️


----------



## jasper1651

Not sure if this is the right thread, but do you ladies have any suggestion with my PA strap on how to make it age faster or closer to the tag?


----------



## jenlynne25

jasper1651 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, but do you ladies have any suggestion with my PA strap on how to make it age faster or closer to the tag?
> 
> View attachment 4770288


It needs lots of sun.  It doesn’t look like it’s been used at all where as the tag on the bag has seen a little sunshine.


----------



## Fally420

which small LV bag would you recommend? it should fit only my essentials - my zippy, key bouch, iphone X and my airpods.
thanks!


----------



## mrs.JC

Fally420 said:


> which small LV bag would you recommend? it should fit only my essentials - my zippy, key bouch, iphone X and my airpods.
> thanks!



Pochette Accessories maybe?  Relatively inexpensive and would fit all of that easily with some room to spare.


----------



## Kitty157

During the time of covid do you all still use ur LV’s? I haven’t since March because I worry that I am not able to clean it properly since I can’t use alcohol based wipes. If I quarantine my bags after each use, how long do u suggest quarantining canvas and leather emp for?


----------



## MooMooVT

Kitty157 said:


> During the time of covid do you all still use ur LV’s? I haven’t since March because I worry that I am not able to clean it properly since I can’t use alcohol based wipes. If I quarantine my bags after each use, how long do u suggest quarantining canvas and leather emp for?


I've been using my LV canvas bags as normal. I don't wipe them down any more/differently than usual.


----------



## jenlynne25

Kitty157 said:


> During the time of covid do you all still use ur LV’s? I haven’t since March because I worry that I am not able to clean it properly since I can’t use alcohol based wipes. If I quarantine my bags after each use, how long do u suggest quarantining canvas and leather emp for?


I use mine as normal because they are my everyday bags.


----------



## MeBagaholic

The


kynsleycat said:


> I have ordered 8 items this month its changed with the stay at home order
> [/QUOT
> They cancel my order every time
> I ordered 6 items in june but unable to place the 7th one
> What are the rules on lifting the limit ban


----------



## MeBagaholic

.


----------



## MeBagaholic

kynsleycat said:


> I have ordered 8 items this month its changed with the stay at home order


I don’t understand them why i cant place a 7th order then 
Everything is the same 
I thought it was my email acting up soni created another account and used different card but still got cancelled


----------



## Sammi88x

I was looking on the UK site and can’t see the Iéna MM in Monogram. Has LV discontinued this bag?


----------



## Amby1224

Kitty157 said:


> During the time of covid do you all still use ur LV’s? I haven’t since March because I worry that I am not able to clean it properly since I can’t use alcohol based wipes. If I quarantine my bags after each use, how long do u suggest quarantining canvas and leather emp for?



I’m not using mine as much. When I do use one, I quarantine it for 5 days.

I do this when I receive new pieces in the mail also. I let it stay in box 5 days before I open it, counting from the ship date. Example- something shipped the 25th, arrived the 28th, I have it in quarantine in a specific spot in the garage, and then get to open it on the 30th.

(My mom is triple high risk, so I’m being particularly careful.)


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Fally420 said:


> which small LV bag would you recommend? it should fit only my essentials - my zippy, key bouch, iphone X and my airpods.
> thanks!



you may consider nano speedy or favorite mm


----------



## Lilqtwitch

luxlust said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how it works when you place a phone order for delivery with a store directly? I ordered an item on Tuesday, they sent me a link to pay for the item. I did, but haven’t gotten anymore updates? Is that normal? This is my first time ordering over the phone so I’m a little worried. Any insight would be appreciated!



I did it where I ordered over the phone and they texted me the link. Did the CA ask for a picture of your purchase confirmation? After that I received an email confirmation too.


----------



## fyn72

jenlynne25 said:


> I use mine as normal because they are my everyday bags.


+1


----------



## shesnochill

I'm curious - if any of you TPFers have these bags. What do carry in it? Lol.


----------



## airina666

What do you give your CA as present / a token of appreciation? It doesn't have to be expensive / a luxe item does it?


----------



## Amby1224

Nope! Can be anything really. I just sent mine some Godiva chocolates.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Anyone else get annoyed by random people asking for LV advice (what they should buy when they are uncertain) then getting defensive when you share your own experience?? I wish there was a thread called “I don’t know what I want but if you respond, I will tell you (in detail) what’s wrong with your answer”. I hate the drama that people read into others responses... it’s so sad.  Everyone needs to take a chill pill.

I love TPF but this behaviour is sooo annoying to me. Geez.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

shesnochill said:


> I'm curious - if any of you TPFers have these bags. What do carry in it? Lol.
> 
> View attachment 4783951


if you're referring to the top square malle, unfortunately they only fit a card holder, lipstick and car keys i believe.

as for the cannes, these have decent sized interior. i fit a mini pochette, 4 ring key holder, sanitizer, tissues, phone, and a foldable shopper in. it's a tight squeeze but its alright.


----------



## vastare

Hello,
Anyone has a SA contact from the LV boutique? Preferably in NJ but anywhere in the USA is fine. Want to find the mini pochette. Thank you so much!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

shesnochill said:


> I'm curious - if any of you TPFers have these bags. What do carry in it? Lol.
> 
> View attachment 4783951


I have the reverse Cannes and it can fit quite a bit.....Not the most functional bag but it is cute!


----------



## shesnochill

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the reverse Cannes and it can fit quite a bit.....Not the most functional bag but it is cute!


It is!

Is there a photo or a thread of what someone carries in one/theirs?


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Anyone else get annoyed by random people asking for LV advice (what they should buy when they are uncertain) then getting defensive when you share your own experience?? I wish there was a thread called “I don’t know what I want but if you respond, I will tell you (in detail) what’s wrong with your answer”. I hate the drama that people read into others responses... it’s so sad.  Everyone needs to take a chill pill.
> 
> I love TPF but this behaviour is sooo annoying to me. Geez.




I've been on this forum since 2006 and some of the threads/posts i've read can be .  After awhile you realize most of those types of posts u were referring to are from novice buyers who want validation of their expensive purchase or those with buyer's remorse.  I rarely respond to those threads....I've seen ur LVoely collection and perhaps there's some envy on their part....


----------



## Klaraaa

I recently bought a Neo Alma BB in black that I love and started to wear it straight away! I'm visiting family and staying at a hotel as it's more convenient when we have to travel all around the city. Suddenly I realise that the hotel has removed the LV bag from the room, with the box for the bag, dust bag, receipts, tax free refund - basically everything but the bag itself as I've been wearing it. 
I got a bit suspicious as their cleaning/tidying wasn't the best. I had a few other bags in the room that was not removed, I had an empty coffee cup that was not removed and so on... When I raise this issue with the hotel manager he gets straight out insulting, saying how I shouldn't care about a little LV box and how they have way more superior guests at the hotel with more expensive things  Am I overreacting here? I thought it was normal to keep these things for storage, and the tax refund itself is about 10%.


----------



## iluvcake143

Klaraaa said:


> I recently bought a Neo Alma BB in black that I love and started to wear it straight away! I'm visiting family and staying at a hotel as it's more convenient when we have to travel all around the city. Suddenly I realise that the hotel has removed the LV bag from the room, with the box for the bag, dust bag, receipts, tax free refund - basically everything but the bag itself as I've been wearing it.
> I got a bit suspicious as their cleaning/tidying wasn't the best. I had a few other bags in the room that was not removed, I had an empty coffee cup that was not removed and so on... When I raise this issue with the hotel manager he gets straight out insulting, saying how I shouldn't care about a little LV box and how they have way more superior guests at the hotel with more expensive things  Am I overreacting here? I thought it was normal to keep these things for storage, and the tax refund itself is about 10%.


I don’t think you’re overreacting at all! I would be super annoyed!

The manager’s response is also upsetting. I would definitely escalate the situation to his superior. They better give you that 10% back!


----------



## jenlynne25

Klaraaa said:


> I recently bought a Neo Alma BB in black that I love and started to wear it straight away! I'm visiting family and staying at a hotel as it's more convenient when we have to travel all around the city. Suddenly I realise that the hotel has removed the LV bag from the room, with the box for the bag, dust bag, receipts, tax free refund - basically everything but the bag itself as I've been wearing it.
> I got a bit suspicious as their cleaning/tidying wasn't the best. I had a few other bags in the room that was not removed, I had an empty coffee cup that was not removed and so on... When I raise this issue with the hotel manager he gets straight out insulting, saying how I shouldn't care about a little LV box and how they have way more superior guests at the hotel with more expensive things  Am I overreacting here? I thought it was normal to keep these things for storage, and the tax refund itself is about 10%.


I keep all of these items just in case I ever want to resale an item.  That’s BS!  Definitely escalate the issue.


----------



## Klaraaa

Nice to get it confirmed that I'm not overracting. I'll definitely look into how to escalate it. One thing is how I'm upset about these things being removed, and I honestly do suspect some malicious intent from housekeeping as other things that was obviously trash were not removed. Like why would you remove a LV bag with the box and everything in it (which is rather heavy), but not an empty coffee cup? Or a plastic bag? Secondly I'm not tolerating being straight out insulted like that. Never experienced anything like that before and I've stayed at a lot of hotels. I checked out early and went to another hotel that I only have good experiences with. I plan to visit LV later today and explain the situation, I really hope I can get a new box, dust bag and receipt/tax free refund.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have taken a break from LV for almost a year.  But she is calling me back.    I was a bit shocked to see the US price of $610 for the cosmetic pouch mono GM.  There must have been a price increase.  Can anyone recall what this piece cost before? I thought it was $490.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LemonDrop said:


> I have taken a break from LV for almost a year.  But she is calling me back.    I was a bit shocked to see the US price of $610 for the cosmetic pouch mono GM.  There must have been a price increase.  Can anyone recall what this piece cost before? I thought it was $490.


I don’t know the price before but there was a recent price increase....


----------



## Iamminda

Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere.  For the LV/Star Wars fans, my DH shared an article about an artist (Gabriel Dishaw) who used repurposed LV canvas to make various Star Wars and The Mandalorian characters.  Very cute .


----------



## Peanutbuttercookies

Does anyone know if Louis Vuitton will fix piping issues on pre-loved items without receipt? Thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Peanutbuttercookies said:


> Does anyone know if Louis Vuitton will fix piping issues on pre-loved items without receipt? Thanks!


Generally, yes. Just be confident when you approach and ask for a repair. My first time asking for a repair with a preloved item with no receipt I was nervous and sure enough the SA asked for a receipt so I left with no help. I tried a few weeks after (with a different person) they took it immediately. You could run into a by-the-rule SA, so just try again if that happens. I just said it was a gift.


----------



## vastare

Hello, anyone looking for a mini Pochette Accessories in DE, there is one available at LV boutique in Riverside mall in Hackensack, NJ. They had 2 and I purchased one yesterday. I was hunting down for months and finally hit the jackpot. If you looking for one, its there as of now...


----------



## nicole0612

Could I get a recommendation for a shop/seller for an bag insert with a chain or holes to attach a chain for a Pochette Voyage? I know there are many available for the toiletry pouchettes, but I think the size would be too small. Thank you.


----------



## Justinamarcos

Hi everyone  I’m looking at an epi Pochette online and the zipper pull has chipped. I’m wondering if anyone knows if LV will repair it in store or if it will have to be sent off. If it has to be sent off I probably won’t bother because LV is so slow with everythinggg at the moment. Thank you!


----------



## Justinamarcos

nicole0612 said:


> Could I get a recommendation for a shop/seller for an bag insert with a chain or holes to attach a chain for a Pochette Voyage? I know there are many available for the toiletry pouchettes, but I think the size would be too small. Thank you.


I just a made a custom order with the website kdaustralia.com for my AlmaBB for all under $30. They sell lots of different chains on their site too


----------



## nicole0612

Justinamarcos said:


> I just a made a custom order with the website kdaustralia.com for my AlmaBB for all under $30. They sell lots of different chains on their site too


Thank you very much!


----------



## nicole0612

Justinamarcos said:


> Hi everyone  I’m looking at an epi Pochette online and the zipper pull has chipped. I’m wondering if anyone knows if LV will repair it in store or if it will have to be sent off. If it has to be sent off I probably won’t bother because LV is so slow with everythinggg at the moment. Thank you!


To repay the favor, it may depend on your location (I am in the USA), but just got a response that my request for a small repair will be a wait time of 6-8 weeks until it will be completed. I do not think repairs are done in the stores.


----------



## Justinamarcos

nicole0612 said:


> To repay the favor, it may depend on your location (I am in the USA), but just got a response that my request for a small repair will be a wait time of 6-8 weeks until it will be completed. I do not think repairs are done in the stores.


Darn! I thought it might be a few weeks. Thank you!


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

Does anyone have any experience of getting a pre date code bag repaired? I have a bag from before the 80s that has a lot of sentimental value to me. Obviously I do not have the receipt but it has been professionally authenticated (twice) as a vintage, pre date code bag. 

I called client services who were no help and said that I needed a receipt and when I explained the nature and age of the bag they said I would need to take it in for a full assessment.

Before I do this (as I will have to travel into my closest store) and I do not want it to be a wasted trip, I was wondering if anyone has had a very vintage, pre-datecode bag successfully repaired without a receipt. Thanks!


----------



## Hotsauna

I'm surprised that noone started a thread about LVs latest runway show for the mens ss2021 in Shang hai.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hotsauna said:


> I'm surprised that noone started a thread about LVs latest runway show for the mens ss2021 in Shang hai.


I know! I’ve seen some bags on Instagram..


----------



## nicole0612

Hotsauna said:


> I'm surprised that noone started a thread about LVs latest runway show for the mens ss2021 in Shang hai.


Certainly eye-opening!


----------



## Orgonon

Maybe it's because the collection is god-awful and embarrassing and no one knows exactly how to express that.


----------



## jenlynne25

Orgonon said:


> Maybe it's because the collection is god-awful and embarrassing and no one knows exactly how to express that.


You said it!  Idk what they were thinking on this one.  It was horrible!


----------



## shesnochill

Can someone guide me to where I can find photos of Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Boetie GM? Modeling pics would be great too —thanks!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I am thinking of selling my pochette that came with the NF, what do you all think of that idea? Do you prefer to keep it as a 'set'? I have never had a pochette with the NF before (I had the old models without one) and am not sure if it's worthwhile to keep it, it doesn't seem to fit very much.


----------



## jenlynne25

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I am thinking of selling my pochette that came with the NF, what do you all think of that idea? Do you prefer to keep it as a 'set'? I have never had a pochette with the NF before (I had the old models without one) and am not sure if it's worthwhile to keep it, it doesn't seem to fit very much.


I’m not a wristlet girl so I don’t care much for the pouch.  The canvas does stretch some allowing you to put more in it but everything has to be placed just so and even then it makes the zipper wonky.  I also find it kind of heavy.  Why not get a couple hundred for it to offset some of the cost of the bag itself. Lol I’d rather use my PA than the pouch anyway.


----------



## TXLVlove

I sold mine and never looked back!


----------



## fancylv

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I am thinking of selling my pochette that came with the NF, what do you all think of that idea? Do you prefer to keep it as a 'set'? I have never had a pochette with the NF before (I had the old models without one) and am not sure if it's worthwhile to keep it, it doesn't seem to fit very much.



I love mine tbh. I use it A LOT. 
If you don't use it though - might as well sell it to make some $$ towards another LV


----------



## jenlynne25

fancylv said:


> I love mine tbh. I use it A LOT.
> If you don't use it though - might as well sell it to make some $$ towards another LV


Doesn’t your zipper go wonky?


----------



## louislove29

Iamminda said:


> Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere.  For the LV/Star Wars fans, my DH shared an article about an artist (Gabriel Dishaw) who used repurposed LV canvas to make various Star Wars and The Mandalorian characters.  Very cute .
> 
> View attachment 4804031


Love this! A cross between my 2 favorites, Star Wars and LV


----------



## louislove29

Klaraaa said:


> Nice to get it confirmed that I'm not overracting. I'll definitely look into how to escalate it. One thing is how I'm upset about these things being removed, and I honestly do suspect some malicious intent from housekeeping as other things that was obviously trash were not removed. Like why would you remove a LV bag with the box and everything in it (which is rather heavy), but not an empty coffee cup? Or a plastic bag? Secondly I'm not tolerating being straight out insulted like that. Never experienced anything like that before and I've stayed at a lot of hotels. I checked out early and went to another hotel that I only have good experiences with. I plan to visit LV later today and explain the situation, I really hope I can get a new box, dust bag and receipt/tax free refund.


Your whole situation was insane.  I really hope you were able to resolve it, any update?


----------



## fancylv

jenlynne25 said:


> Doesn’t your zipper go wonky?



No, it doesn’t. I don’t overload it though. I only use it when I’m carrying light


----------



## evelyn_132

Shall I bag the LV multi pochette with customised stickers or wait for stocks to arrive for the non-customised multi-pochette?


----------



## Bumbles

evelyn_132 said:


> Shall I bag the LV multi pochette with customised stickers or wait for stocks to arrive for the non-customised multi-pochette?


I personally would wait especially if you’re in the us or Canada it tends to come up online so I would stalk the website. Unless your set keen on the stickers then only then would I go for the MWT


----------



## Taimi

evelyn_132 said:


> Shall I bag the LV multi pochette with customised stickers or wait for stocks to arrive for the non-customised multi-pochette?


I want the World Tour MPA, so I’ll get that, but if the original is the one you want, you should wait that.


----------



## multicolordreams

I’m frustrated and trying not to stress. I’ve been wanting a caramel NeoNoe and finally found one with a CA in California. Ordered and paid for it Monday morning. Now it still hasn’t shipped. I don’t want to annoy her so I haven’t asked much yet. I have a tracking number but it hasn’t been given to UPS yet. The SA in Virginia that I order through ships express the day I order. This is coming UPS ground and still hasn’t actually been shipped.

I know it’s a total first world problem but I had hoped I’d have the bag by tomorrow and now with the holiday coming I won’t get it until end of next week.


----------



## Onesy

i am thinking bout buying a LV bag, cant decide between Neverfull, Hampstead or Westminster, all in the MM size, any thoughts?


----------



## Apbbear

multicolordreams said:


> I’m frustrated and trying not to stress. I’ve been wanting a caramel NeoNoe and finally found one with a CA in California. Ordered and paid for it Monday morning. Now it still hasn’t shipped. I don’t want to annoy her so I haven’t asked much yet. I have a tracking number but it hasn’t been given to UPS yet. The SA in Virginia that I order through ships express the day I order. This is coming UPS ground and still hasn’t actually been shipped.
> 
> I know it’s a total first world problem but I had hoped I’d have the bag by tomorrow and now with the holiday coming I won’t get it until end of next week.


Good luck.  I ordered mine, actually 2 orders for 3 multi pochette accessoires.  Shipped in 3 shipments.  First one came a LV box, no ribbon, no tissue paper n no felt pouch or dust bags.  Horrible, and I called customer service, long wait n they said when the stock of felt pouches come in they will send me just one.  Second one received, in a LV box, all puchettes each in their own felt pouch, so no problem.  Third shipment received, it came in with a shopping bag and one felt pouch for all three items.
The 2 pink color bandouliere that was included in each of these orders, these are multi pochette accessoires that were made in USA, the kaki color bandouliere one has multi pochette accessoires made in France.  Its the Kaki color one that I have issue, firit there are white spots on the round coin purse where it connects  with the gold tone card ware.  It’s the edge if the canvas that were not well finished.  Secondly, the round coin purse has one side were not marKed, unlike the one thats made in USA, one side of the inside leather Has the serial no n the other side also marked with the LV logo.  Not sure if LV shipped a defective/unauthentic product.


----------



## Apbbear

Contd above.  Emailed LV n waiting to see what they said, but want to let all know buying online is not a good way becanse LV online customer service is not up ti standard of any other luxury brands.  Lots if work needs to be done in this area.


----------



## vastare

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this.....
I ordered 2 mini pochette Christmas edition online but now want to cancel it. But order already in process. I know I can return it but don't want a "return" on my profile. Anyway I can cancel the order this late in stage? TIA


----------



## Yeni02

Hi ladies, I recently bought speedy b 25 DE this month. I check the date code and the bag was made since February of 2020. It’s been bothering me that it’s been in boutique for that long. It does have little things here and there that are not ok. I’m so picky idk if I should return for another one. I really prefer a made in France.


----------



## travelbliss

vastare said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this.....
> I ordered 2 mini pochette Christmas edition online but now want to cancel it. But order already in process. I know I can return it but don't want a "return" on my profile. Anyway I can cancel the order this late in stage? TIA



I return tons of stuff.  I'm sure there are lots of "returns" on my purchase history and I've never had any issues with future ordering....what has you so concerned ?


----------



## travelbliss

Yeni02 said:


> Hi ladies, I recently bought speedy b 25 DE this month. I check the date code and the bag was made since February of 2020. It’s been bothering me that it’s been in boutique for that long. It does have little things here and there that are not ok. I’m so picky idk if I should return for another one. I really prefer a made in France.




I think you just answered your own question !!


----------



## Yeni02

Yeni02 said:


> Hi ladies, I recently bought speedy b 25 DE this month. I check the date code and the bag was made since February of 2020. It’s been bothering me that it’s been in boutique for that long. It does have little things here and there that are not ok. I’m so picky idk if I should return for another one. I really prefer a made in France.


I forgot to mention the speedy I have it’s made in France.


----------



## vastare

travelbliss said:


> I return tons of stuff.  I'm sure there are lots of "returns" on my purchase history and I've never had any issues with future ordering....what has you so concerned ?


Thats exactly what I was concerned. They might ban me for returning. I ordered impulse especially now I am home...lol. Thanks for letting me know Its OK to return if I am not happy.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

Yeni02 said:


> I forgot to mention the speedy I have it’s made in France.



honestly, I would prioritize a not MIF one over a MIF one that bothers me. Who cares where it’s made if it bothers you. If you really want a MIF, then just Patiently wait for the next one.


----------



## Ladybleu

Hi, I'm a new member here, after scoring a beautiful vintage LV monogram musette tango bag. Hi!


----------



## roxies_mom

Ladybleu said:


> Hi, I'm a new member here, after scoring a beautiful vintage LV monogram musette tango bag. Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867750


Congratulations and welcome!!


----------



## Ladybleu

roxies_mom said:


> Congratulations and welcome!!


  AW shucks, thanks!


----------



## bglvr

debating whether to get this bag or not from japan...only 1000 (i think) were made for the japan 25th anniversary. It's definitely in need of repairs overall but I love how tiny it is and the red lining. Should I get it and just send it to a bag spa?? Anyone know how much it is to replace a noe trim from LV?


----------



## Eli23

bglvr said:


> debating whether to get this bag or not from japan...only 1000 (i think) were made for the japan 25th anniversary. It's definitely in need of repairs overall but I love how tiny it is and the red lining. Should I get it and just send it to a bag spa?? Anyone know how much it is to replace a noe trim from LV?
> View attachment 4868425


How much is it ?


----------



## Ladybleu

bglvr said:


> debating whether to get this bag or not from japan...only 1000 (i think) were made for the japan 25th anniversary. It's definitely in need of repairs overall but I love how tiny it is and the red lining. Should I get it and just send it to a bag spa?? Anyone know how much it is to replace a noe trim from LV?
> View attachment 4868425


I would be leary of this bag because, Louis Vuitton fakes  are prolific in  the Asian countries.  Also, shipping from so far will take awhile. Try Poshmark!? I just scored a vintage beauty there. However, Poshmark has plenty of scammers too.


----------



## bglvr

Ladybleu said:


> I would be leary of this bag because, Louis Vuitton fakes  are prolific in  the Asian countries.  Also, shipping from so far will take awhile. Try Poshmark!? I just scored a vintage beauty there. However, Poshmark has plenty of scammers too.


Oh thanks! I’m in Australia so can’t really use posh mark. And yes but I think japan is better as it’s vetted more and they have PayPal option anyways


----------



## bglvr

Eli23 said:


> How much is it ?


With shipping and taxes it’ll probably come to about 800AUD which is not bad....


----------



## mdcx

bglvr said:


> debating whether to get this bag or not from japan...only 1000 (i think) were made for the japan 25th anniversary. It's definitely in need of repairs overall but I love how tiny it is and the red lining. Should I get it and just send it to a bag spa?? Anyone know how much it is to replace a noe trim from LV?
> View attachment 4868425


To me, the leather is very compromised. The top left picture shredding means that strap will break pretty soon. Many deals are to be had buying from reputable Ebay sellers in Japan but to me, this is very overpriced.


----------



## bglvr

After some advice about what to do on the cracked handles on my mini speedy... will this get worse overtime/will the handle break off if I don’t get it repaired??


----------



## Eli23

bglvr said:


> With shipping and taxes it’ll probably come to about 800AUD which is not bad....


On one hand it’s not bad as it’s a rare bag and the leather could be replaced on the other... a better deal could come along i have mini noe myself and i absolutely love this bag. The size is perfect!


----------



## bglvr

Eli23 said:


> On one hand it’s not bad as it’s a rare bag and the leather could be replaced on the other... a better deal could come along i have mini noe myself and i absolutely love this bag. The size is perfect!


I actually ended up getting a new petit noe instead  I will find a mini one day!


----------



## JazzyMac

Is there a forum dedicated to Since 1854?  There should be.


----------



## chocolateolive

Anyone know if they are releasing any empreinte styles in new colors soon?


----------



## mellecyn

Hello! I still lurk at LV sometimes on reselling sites....just saw an ok vintage Noé canvas for 200 €
But omg I watched the LV fashion show, with Nicolas Ghesquiere as director and I loved it!!! Especially the pochette with the "lock" as closing. I hope it comes in other colors than this screen green.....Which made me go to the LV website for a first time in forever and.....I was shocked at the prices.... 
I suppose they´re trying to elevate their brand and keep it luxury and unaffordable  
Basically the entry price would be the Speedy at 875€ ?! and they got rid of the simple classic styles, only keeping pochette, speedy and neverfull. So more leather (vs canvas) and more expensive brass details.
I have a large damier Papillon from 2007 I paid 590€ back then, definitely keeping it and giving it some love now !!!


----------



## Brimson

I hope this is allowed. But I have a chance to acquire this, but need to know if I should steer clear. It’s old, and battered (definitely needs work) but no other hardware stamped with LV branding or numbers.
I know this guy in town who deals with old clothes and has this in the back of his shop. He wants £1500 as it but I can trade some old stock for it. Shall I run away or go ham in for it?


----------



## mdcx

Brimson said:


> I hope this is allowed. But I have a chance to acquire this, but need to know if I should steer clear. It’s old, and battered (definitely needs work) but no other hardware stamped with LV branding or numbers.
> I know this guy in town who deals with old clothes and has this in the back of his shop. He wants £1500 as it but I can trade some old stock for it. Shall I run away or go ham in for it?
> 
> View attachment 4872068
> View attachment 4872069
> View attachment 4872070
> View attachment 4872071
> View attachment 4872072
> View attachment 4872073


To me, it is very battered. I would look into Japanese sellers on Ebay and compare prices.


----------



## Brimson

mdcx said:


> To me, it is very battered. I would look into Japanese sellers on Ebay and compare prices.



yep, found the same one on eBay for £950 in great condition. I’m going to tell my guy he’s on crack!


----------



## hep15

does anyone know the cost of vachetta replacement on the neverfull mm in the UK at the moment ?


----------



## travelbliss

Brimson said:


> I hope this is allowed. But I have a chance to acquire this, but need to know if I should steer clear. It’s old, and battered (definitely needs work) but no other hardware stamped with LV branding or numbers.
> I know this guy in town who deals with old clothes and has this in the back of his shop. He wants £1500 as it but I can trade some old stock for it. Shall I run away or go ham in for it?
> 
> View attachment 4872068
> View attachment 4872069
> View attachment 4872070
> View attachment 4872071
> View attachment 4872072
> View attachment 4872073



Honestly,  even if you were able to trade enough items in to get this vintage luggage without spending money,  you will be looking at a serious price tag to restore it through Vuitton ( that is, if they even deem it acceptable for repairs ).  If your goal is just to acquire it and leave it in all it's vintage glory, complete with it's untold history and can LVoe it as it appears,  then trade away !!   Pls. update if you do decide to take possession.   I am fascinated by Vuitton vintage.


----------



## travelbliss

JazzyMac said:


> Is there a forum dedicated to Since 1854?  There should be.



Please feel free to start one (for the Clubhouse), if you have acquired any of these wonderful pieces.   I find this pattern appeals to "seasoned" LV brand LVoers instead of the millennials who claim on Instagram/blogs that it looks like _"something my grandmother would wear"_. Guess I'm feeling vintage myself now. 

p.s. it is being released in a denim-colored pattern as well, (not sure if it IS denim though), and hopefully I will LVoe something from that colorway.


----------



## Brimson

travelbliss said:


> Honestly,  even if you were able to trade enough items in to get this vintage luggage without spending money,  you will be looking at a serious price tag to restore it through Vuitton ( that is, if they even deem it acceptable for repairs ).  If your goal is just to acquire it and leave it in all it's vintage glory, complete with it's untold history and can LVoe it as it appears,  then trade away !!   Pls. update if you do decide to take possession.   I am fascinated by Vuitton vintage.



My goal would be to just acquire it and repair it myself over time. I’m not fussed ok exterior wear and tear as that’s gorgeous. Apparently the previous owner put stickers from his travels all around the world on it so it has some serious mojo.

the only concern would be the lining, I’d have to take it out and re-line it. That, I’d have to take to someone.

I’m seriously thinking of gunning for it, but I need the owner to stop being so greedy on price.


----------



## eahn89

I’m not sure if this is the proper thread for this but I have a question for those of you that have a mini pochette.

I just got mine today and the zip fabric lining in the the inside lifts and I can feel the glue. I’ve attached a photo.

Is this normal?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

eahn89 said:


> I’m not sure if this is the proper thread for this but I have a question for those of you that have a mini pochette.
> 
> I just got mine today and the zip fabric lining in the the inside lifts and I can feel the glue. I’ve attached a photo.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 4880628


are you asking if the fabric should be lifting up or the glue? My mini pochettes the fabric lifts up to see the canvas but I don’t have glue....can you remove the glue?


----------



## eahn89

LVlvoe_bug said:


> are you asking if the fabric should be lifting up or the glue? My mini pochettes the fabric lifts up to see the canvas but I don’t have glue....can you remove the glue?



Yeah, I was only wondering if it was supposed to lift seeing as how I feel glue all through it. I thought maybe it wasn’t supposed to due to that. Then again it isn’t stitched down there so...

But yes, the glue used is slight and comes off.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

eahn89 said:


> Yeah, I was only wondering if it was supposed to lift seeing as how I feel glue all through it. I thought maybe it wasn’t supposed to due to that. Then again it isn’t stitched down there so...
> 
> But yes, the glue used is slight and comes off.


It is normal and like that on mine. Under the stitching I can lift up the fabric and see canvas. Not sure why there was glue but glad it came off for you....


----------



## eahn89

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It is normal and like that on mine. Under the stitching I can lift up the fabric and see canvas. Not sure why there was glue but glad it came off for you....



Yeah, bizarre. I only noticed it when I was taking out the stuffing and it got caught. I had never noticed it with the prior mini PA’s I’ve had so was just wondering. Thanks for your help!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

eahn89 said:


> Yeah, bizarre. I only noticed it when I was taking out the stuffing and it got caught. I had never noticed it with the prior mini PA’s I’ve had so was just wondering. Thanks for your help!


You’re welcome....I’ve never noticed it until you asked...


----------



## viewwing

Can someone help? What bag is this?! I’ve been out of the LV loop for a while.


----------



## mdcx

viewwing said:


> Can someone help? What bag is this?! I’ve been out of the LV loop for a while.
> 
> View attachment 4880749


It's from the Since 1854 collection. Not sure of the style, looks like a version of the Saumur, perhaps this one didn't make it into production? Can't see it in the online stores.


----------



## viewwing

mdcx said:


> It's from the Since 1854 collection. Not sure of the style, looks like a version of the Saumur, perhaps this one didn't make it into production? Can't see it in the online stores.


That’s right, it looks like the old saumur! I got the pic right off the LV website though...weird.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Hi! Does anyone know what dress Indya Moore is wearing on Elle magazine? I would love to see other pictures. Thanks!!


----------



## mdcx

JoeDelRey said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what dress Indya Moore is wearing on Elle magazine? I would love to see other pictures. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883404


It’s this one I think, with a belt added:








						Products by Louis Vuitton: Bustier Strap Dress
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Bustier Strap Dress:  This structured piece has a retro vibe, with its wired bustier top. Fashioned from stretch wool jersey, the zipped top accompanies a body-hugging skirt, with the season’s featured V-shaped yoke and ruffle details. The elasticated shoulder straps are...




					au.louisvuitton.com
				



She is gorgeous in it.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Yes it is! Thank you so much!!





mdcx said:


> It’s this one I think, with a belt added:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products by Louis Vuitton: Bustier Strap Dress
> 
> 
> Discover Louis Vuitton Bustier Strap Dress:  This structured piece has a retro vibe, with its wired bustier top. Fashioned from stretch wool jersey, the zipped top accompanies a body-hugging skirt, with the season’s featured V-shaped yoke and ruffle details. The elasticated shoulder straps are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> au.louisvuitton.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is gorgeous in it.


----------



## montaigne1940

Hello everyone, I'm super excited - got a bit carried away and bought a Louis Vuitton bag at auction for (I think!) a really good price. It's a Multicolore Aurelia monogram bag, but I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out the exact name of the model and also potentially how much you think it's worth? It has been authenticated as genuine by the auction house but they haven't got detail on when it was bought, what model etc. Pics are below...

So excited to get it! TYIA XXX


----------



## Firstfullsteps

montaigne1940 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm super excited - got a bit carried away and bought a Louis Vuitton bag at auction for (I think!) a really good price. It's a Multicolore Aurelia monogram bag, but I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out the exact name of the model and also potentially how much you think it's worth? It has been authenticated as genuine by the auction house but they haven't got detail on when it was bought, what model etc. Pics are below...
> 
> So excited to get it! TYIA XXX
> 
> View attachment 4892984



this looks like a really bad fake


----------



## Jordyaddict

montaigne1940 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm super excited - got a bit carried away and bought a Louis Vuitton bag at auction for (I think!) a really good price. It's a Multicolore Aurelia monogram bag, but I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out the exact name of the model and also potentially how much you think it's worth? It has been authenticated as genuine by the auction house but they haven't got detail on when it was bought, what model etc. Pics are below...
> 
> So excited to get it! TYIA XXX
> 
> View attachment 4892984


I would ask the question in the authentication chat in the shopping forum as they will be able to help you more


----------



## Eli23

montaigne1940 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm super excited - got a bit carried away and bought a Louis Vuitton bag at auction for (I think!) a really good price. It's a Multicolore Aurelia monogram bag, but I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out the exact name of the model and also potentially how much you think it's worth? It has been authenticated as genuine by the auction house but they haven't got detail on when it was bought, what model etc. Pics are below...
> 
> So excited to get it! TYIA XXX
> 
> View attachment 4892984


Post it in the autheticating thread but to me it looks very fake. The stitching and glazing is really really bad.


----------



## chungwan

Question. Is there a difference between the Peony and the Pivoine interior in a Neverfull?


----------



## Georgee girl

montaigne1940 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm super excited - got a bit carried away and bought a Louis Vuitton bag at auction for (I think!) a really good price. It's a Multicolore Aurelia monogram bag, but I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out the exact name of the model and also potentially how much you think it's worth? It has been authenticated as genuine by the auction house but they haven't got detail on when it was bought, what model etc. Pics are below...
> 
> So excited to get it! TYIA XXX
> 
> View attachment 4892984


I can not say if it is authentic or not.  I have a reference book from 2004 and found these photos.  It looks like it could be the same bag.  Or it could be a replica of this bag.


----------



## Loriad

Georgee girl said:


> I can not say if it is authentic or not.  I have a reference book from 2004 and found these photos.  It looks like it could be the same bag.  Or it could be a replica of this bag.


To me, the bag in the photos looks more A-line than the Speedy. Also the "vachetta" looks fake. But I am also very out of the loop when it comes to the older bags.


----------



## Wpglyf

Hi there,
I’m not sure which forum to post my question. When will lv release new bag styles? Will they release new stuff this November? tia


----------



## Cattyyellow

montaigne1940 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm super excited - got a bit carried away and bought a Louis Vuitton bag at auction for (I think!) a really good price. It's a Multicolore Aurelia monogram bag, but I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out the exact name of the model and also potentially how much you think it's worth? It has been authenticated as genuine by the auction house but they haven't got detail on when it was bought, what model etc. Pics are below...
> 
> So excited to get it! TYIA XXX
> 
> View attachment 4892984



I can’t comment on authentication but ProAuthenticators on Facebook charge $10 and it might be worth looking into. Normally I don’t comment on this stuff but I strongly suggest getting an authentication.


----------



## sashinla

Hi all - do you know if CS has the ability to see where a bag was made in when they're sharing a bags availability in store? For ex: Can. they tell you if a store has MIF or other countries? Thank in advance!


----------



## Loriad

sashinla said:


> Hi all - do you know if CS has the ability to see where a bag was made in when they're sharing a bags availability in store? For ex: Can. they tell you if a store has MIF or other countries? Thank in advance!


I'm going to guess no, if you are calling the 800 number.  But I don't know for sure.


----------



## Wpglyf

Hi there,
How does lv authenticate and inspect  online returns?
Im pretty disappointed with the bag that I received. It might have been a return item as it has glazing issue and hardware scratches on the zipper pull.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi LV friends — can I please ask your opinion/experience on the best LV leather with the least amount of potential glazing issues or other problems?  So far, I have owned empreinte, vernis, epi, and mahina (older styles).  With vernis, I know there’s risk of color transfer and yellowing.  With empreinte, fading of the embossing and potential glazing issues even with bags outside the 2013-2015 recall period. I have read that Capucines have a lot of glazing on each bag.  And S Coppola bags could have glazing issues even outside the recall period.  Do you think epi (regular styles or Twist) is the least problematic with scuffing and creasing being the primary concerns?   Maybe Lockme calf leather is ok too?  Or do all leather bags have glazing?  Thanks in advance .


----------



## travelbliss

Iamminda said:


> Hi LV friends — can I please ask your opinion/experience on the best LV leather with the least amount of potential glazing issues or other problems?  So far, I have owned empreinte, vernis, epi, and mahina (older styles).  With vernis, I know there’s risk of color transfer and yellowing.  With empreinte, fading of the embossing and potential glazing issues even with bags outside the 2013-2015 recall period. I have read that Capucines have a lot of glazing on each bag.  And S Coppola bags could have glazing issues even outside the recall period.  Do you think epi (regular styles or Twist) is the least problematic with scuffing and creasing being the primary concerns?   Maybe Lockme calf leather is ok too?  Or do all leather bags have glazing?  Thanks in advance .



A vast majority of LV bags will have some sort of glazing, especially on the straps.  The type of glazing used will depend on the color, style and function of where it is applied.  Typical vachetta straps have the clear reddish glaze to seal the edges,  dark glaze is used on alot of the square-shaped, hard-edge style bags (eg: Reverse Dauphines,  OTGs),  most SLGs have it as well.   It's not avoidable,  as it does serve a purpose on these items.  I do find older, traditional styles with softer shapes (mostly traditional LV mongram canvas) have the least use of the glaze, but like I said,  it is on the edges of the straps.  For example, the Noe and Speedy....the bag itself has virtually no glaze except where it's necessary on the handle/strap.   I personally don't find the style of the bag to be the issue.   _If LV would create a proper non-cracking, less "gooey" glaze which doesn't peel,  there would be so fewer problems, returns and recalls !_


----------



## Iamminda

travelbliss said:


> A vast majority of LV bags will have some sort of glazing, especially on the straps.  The type of glazing used will depend on the color, style and function of where it is applied.  Typical vachetta straps have the clear reddish glaze to seal the edges,  dark glaze is used on alot of the square-shaped, hard-edge style bags (eg: Reverse Dauphines,  OTGs),  most SLGs have it as well.   It's not avoidable,  as it does serve a purpose on these items.  I do find older, traditional styles with softer shapes (mostly traditional LV mongram canvas) have the least use of the glaze, but like I said,  it is on the edges of the straps.  For example, the Noe and Speedy....the bag itself has virtually no glaze except where it's necessary on the handle/strap.   I personally don't find the style of the bag to be the issue.   _If LV would create a proper non-cracking, less "gooey" glaze which doesn't peel,  there would be so fewer problems, returns and recalls !_



Thank you for your detailed reply . You brought up a good point that even canvas bags have some glazing (funny I don’t worry about my canvas bags). I look at my non-black empriente bag and see all the black glazing—it makes me nervous (like when is it going to crack? ). I don’t worry as much about mahina bags for some reason,  Then I think I should only get black empreinte bags (so any glazing issue would be less noticeable) or other leather bags in the future.  But I start researching other types of bags and see some of these bags do experience glazing issues.  Guess I should just not worry so much and just deal with problems, if any, as they come up.  Thanks again


----------



## travelbliss

Iamminda said:


> Thank you for your detailed reply . You brought up a good point that even canvas bags have some glazing (funny I don’t worry about my canvas bags). I look at my non-black empriente bag and see all the black glazing—it makes me nervous (like when is it going to crack? ). I don’t worry as much about mahina bags for some reason,  Then I think I should only get black empreinte bags (so any glazing issue would be less noticeable) or other leather bags in the future.  But I start researching other types of bags and see some of these bags do experience glazing issues.  Guess I should just not worry so much and just deal with problems, if any, as they come up.  Thanks again



You're most welcome !!


----------



## Iamminda

If an item shows “call for availabilly” and the “Find in Store” checker shows only 2 left in my country, is it true that I can only get this item either directly from those stores or through CS who will have one of those stores ship the item to me?   Is there a way for my local SA to order it from those stores to be transferred to my store?    My SA said when she looked it up in her system, it shows sold out and not orderable.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> If an item shows “call for availabilly” and the “Find in Store” checker shows only 2 left in my country, is it true that I can only get this item either directly from those stores or through CS who will have one of those stores ship the item to me?   Is there a way for my local SA to order it from those stores to be transferred to my store?    My SA said when she looked it up in her system, it shows sold out and not orderable.  Thanks for your help.


When I talked to CS yesterday, they said they have a new system where they can get items from the stores. He said it started yesterday. They used to have to send a request to their manager and wait for approval etc. Also, in the past,  CS told me they would have a store contact me to ship an item to me and it never happened. I would try calling CS. good luck!


----------



## Iamminda

Loriad said:


> When I talked to CS yesterday, they said they have a new system where they can get items from the stores. He said it started yesterday. They used to have to send a request to their manager and wait for approval etc. Also, in the past,  CS told me they would have a store contact me to ship an item to me and it never happened. I would try calling CS. good luck!



Thanks for your reply. I was hoping my SA can get credit/commission for it (I  my sweet SA).  So trying to decide how much I want the items in question .  Thanks again


----------



## KathyN115

I have a few vintage Epi leather bags that are still in great condition. I don’t think there is much glazing on the bags, mostly on the straps. The thinner straps (Trocadero) had the cracked glazing and I removed the straps but the Noe straps are fine, even after 30 yrs.


----------



## AsterFenix

Hi all, just got the new Keepall from the latest pre-collection 2021. LOVE the tapestry print. It looks WAY better in person! Does anyone have a recommendation on how to care for the fabric? It seems quite delicate, Idk if it would last long. How do I clean it? Since it's fabric, can I just hand wash it with soap or maybe do dry cleaning on it?


----------



## PamK

AsterFenix said:


> Hi all, just got the new Keepall from the latest pre-collection 2021. LOVE the tapestry print. It looks WAY better in person! Does anyone have a recommendation on how to care for the fabric? It seems quite delicate, Idk if it would last long. How do I clean it? Since it's fabric, can I just hand wash it with soap or maybe do dry cleaning on it?


That is just beautiful! Congratulations! I just purchased the tapestry Grand Sac, which I’m excited to pick up next week. I was a little hesitant to get this piece because it’s constructed of fabric and might not be as durable as canvas, but I couldn’t resist! I guess I’ll just treat it a little more carefully like some of my leather bags and watch where I set it down. I’ll talk to my CA when I collect it, and post what she says.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Is the flower hobo discontinued? I’ve been eyeing it for couple of years but Haven’t seen it in the store in a while And it’s not on the US site anymore. I found a few resell in the color combo I want but it’s a lot higher than retail.


----------



## AsterFenix

What is you men's opinion on the multiple wallets from Louis Vuitton? I think LV REALLY needs to update their Multiple Wallet and their men's Wallets in general. SO BIG compare to everything out there when everything is trending towards minimalistic for wallets. Love the brand and prints but the wallet proportions seem DECADES behind and not suitable for modern life at all.


----------



## stylequake

AsterFenix said:


> What is you men's opinion on the multiple wallets from Louis Vuitton? I think LV REALLY needs to update their Multiple Wallet and their men's Wallets in general. SO BIG compare to everything out there when everything is trending towards minimalistic for wallets. Love the brand and prints but the wallet proportions seem DECADES behind and not suitable for modern life at all.


I agree - this is why the pocket organizer is in high demand. It’s easy to use and fits in your front pocket.


----------



## AsterFenix

stylequake said:


> I agree - this is why the pocket organizer is in high demand. It’s easy to use and fits in your front pocket.



I sometimes travel back to my country which still use a lot of bills . Really need something that can hold bills properly. The new compact wallet kinda fits my need but it looks so... unrefined. All weird angles like someone just slap things randomly together.


----------



## bubablu

Both the Crafty and the 1854 collections are still available on the site. It's seems they didn't sell well. Or am I wrong?


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## Georgee girl

Iamminda said:


> If an item shows “call for availabilly” and the “Find in Store” checker shows only 2 left in my country, is it true that I can only get this item either directly from those stores or through CS who will have one of those stores ship the item to me?   Is there a way for my local SA to order it from those stores to be transferred to my store?    My SA said when she looked it up in her system, it shows sold out and not orderable.  Thanks for your help.


I would not believe anything they say on the phone.  I would call again you might just get lucky and get a different answer.


----------



## EmmJay

The empreinte on the go MM is tentatively scheduled to launch on 1/15 and will come in noir (M45595) and tourterelle (M45607). It is also tentatively scheduled to launch in a PM version on 1/15 and will come in noir (M45653), freesia (M45660), and noir creme (M45659). The noir creme version will be black but the embossing will be in creme similar to the black crafty on the go. 

Please contact your CA for pics because I am not allowed to share pics. I do not know more info than what I’ve provided.


----------



## happypotato

Have anyone returned an online purchase in stores before? If I purchased an item online but would like to return it in stores, do I have to bring the entire packaging in(box and all)? Thanks!


----------



## EmmJay

Per my CAs, they had a meeting yesterday with corporate and were told they are not permitted to use the holiday packaging. Apparently, the packaging is causing color transfer. If you have holiday packaging, please be careful.


----------



## Loriad

EmmJay said:


> Per my CAs, they had a meeting yesterday with corporate and were told they are not permitted to use the holiday packaging. Apparently, the packaging is causing color transfer. If you have holiday packaging, please be careful.


Thank you for always passing on good and useful information! It is appreciated!


----------



## EmmJay

Loriad said:


> Thank you for always passing on good and useful information! It is appreciated!


My pleasure.


----------



## EmmJay

Unicorn alert, one of my CAs has a Speedy 25 Empreinte Noir. Please PM with first name and number of interested. For US clients only.


----------



## EmmJay

EmmJay said:


> Unicorn alert, one of my CAs has a Speedy 25 Empreinte Noir. Please PM with first name and number of interested. For US clients only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920429
> View attachment 4920430


***SOLD***


----------



## starlitgrove

LV coffee!


There’s an LV coffee/hot choccy cart outside Harrod’s. Free for all.


----------



## EmmJay

One of my CAs has another unicorn, the Montaigne GM Empreinte in Noir. If you’re in the US and want to purchase, PM first name and number.


----------



## gwendo25

bubablu said:


> Both the Crafty and the 1854 collections are still available on the site. It's seems they didn't sell well. Or am I wrong?


I guess being a fabric material, once you get it dirty it’s finished.  Looks really nice but not practical.  They should have done it in a canvas material.


----------



## gwendo25

Firstfullsteps said:


> this looks like a really bad fake


It doesn’t look authentic!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Iamminda said:


> Hi LV friends — can I please ask your opinion/experience on the best LV leather with the least amount of potential glazing issues or other problems?  So far, I have owned empreinte, vernis, epi, and mahina (older styles).  With vernis, I know there’s risk of color transfer and yellowing.  With empreinte, fading of the embossing and potential glazing issues even with bags outside the 2013-2015 recall period. I have read that Capucines have a lot of glazing on each bag.  And S Coppola bags could have glazing issues even outside the recall period.  Do you think epi (regular styles or Twist) is the least problematic with scuffing and creasing being the primary concerns?   Maybe Lockme calf leather is ok too?  Or do all leather bags have glazing?  Thanks in advance .



you're right. i've a 1st gen empreinte speedy that had glazing issues and have gotten the new model empreinte speedy (2017). the glazing is supposedly an upgrade and shouldn't cause issues but it did. it melted and the black glazing stained my bag handles so now it's back to the shop for a handle replacement. so far the other items in my newer empreinte collection (2017 and after) are seemingly ok though? for now..


----------



## gwendo25

happypotato said:


> Have anyone returned an online purchase in stores before? If I purchased an item online but would like to return it in stores, do I have to bring the entire packaging in(box and all)? Thanks!


As far as I know, you cannot return online purchases in store, however you can exchange in store.  Perhaps something has changed now. You do need all the original packaging but not the outside box it was shipped in.


----------



## Iamminda

Firstfullsteps said:


> you're right. i've a 1st gen empreinte speedy that had glazing issues and have gotten the new model empreinte speedy (2017). the glazing is supposedly an upgrade and shouldn't cause issues but it did. it melted and the black glazing stained my bag handles so now it's back to the shop for a handle replacement. so far the other items in my newer empreinte collection (2017 and after) are seemingly ok though? for now..


Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

starlitgrove said:


> LV coffee!
> View attachment 4921135
> 
> There’s an LV coffee/hot choccy cart outside Harrod’s. Free for all.
> View attachment 4921136
> View attachment 4921137


Thank you for sharing this experience and these pictures! I miss London/the UK so much but am content for now to visit vicariously and longingly through pictures and memories.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gwendo25 said:


> As far as I know, you cannot return online purchases in store, however you can exchange in store.  Perhaps something has changed now. You do need all the original packaging but not the outside box it was shipped in.


I always thought you could return online purchases to the store unless something has changed?


----------



## travelbliss

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I always thought you could return online purchases to the store unless something has changed?



I've had no problem with returning things bought online (shoes, limited edition bags, jewelry, SlGs, etc.) to a brick and mortar store.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

travelbliss said:


> I've had no problem with returning things bought online (shoes, limited edition bags, jewelry, SlGs, etc.) to a brick and mortar store.


I haven’t either and the website even states you can return to a store...


----------



## ditzydi

Iamminda said:


> If an item shows “call for availabilly” and the “Find in Store” checker shows only 2 left in my country, is it true that I can only get this item either directly from those stores or through CS who will have one of those stores ship the item to me?   Is there a way for my local SA to order it from those stores to be transferred to my store?    My SA said when she looked it up in her system, it shows sold out and not orderable.  Thanks for your help.


I did this exact thing to try and get my Galet Alma BB. The SA at my boutique said it was unorderable until I told her that the website said that it was available at some stores. She then said she could order it and I went on my way assuming it was coming from one of those stores.  My status said it was in preparation for a week as those stores started showing no availability.  I called cs who told me they tried getting it from those stores but they were sold before they were able to secure it. I finally gave up and called a a store that showed availability and was able to order it over the phone and have it shipped.  I canceled the original order from my boutique.  If you have an account with LV, I would call the stores that show stock of the bag you want and order it over the phone.


----------



## Iamminda

ditzydi said:


> I did this exact thing to try and get my Galet Alma BB. The SA at my boutique said it was unorderable until I told her that the website said that it was available at some stores. She then said she could order it and I went on my way assuming it was coming from one of those stores.  My status said it was in preparation for a week as those stores started showing no availability.  I called cs who told me they tried getting it from those stores but they were sold before they were able to secure it. I finally gave up and called a a store that showed availability and was able to order it over the phone and have it shipped.  I canceled the original order from my boutique.  If you have an account with LV, I would call the stores that show stock of the bag you want and order it over the phone.



Thanks so much for this info . So would I need to set up an online account on the LV website (I have never ordered online before)? Is that different from my account profile at the store? I kinda want to buy from my SA so that she/her store get the sale credit —is that silly? .  Guess it depends on how much I want something.


----------



## ditzydi

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much for this info . So would I need to set up an online account on the LV website (I have never ordered online before)? Is that different from my account profile at the store? I kinda want to buy from my SA so that she/her store get the sale credit —is that silly? .  Guess it depends on how much I want something.



I think you just need a profile at the store.


----------



## Iamminda

ditzydi said:


> I think you just need a profile at the store.



Thank you D


----------



## topglamchic

Hi friends,
I’m interested in the Cannes. It is available online now however, I would like to wait a month to purchase rather than purchasing now. Is this a popular item that can be gone in a month or can I take my time?  

Secondly, would you recommend buying from a store (about 90minutes away) or online or does it not matter?  I ask because maybe in the long run it is worth building a relationship with an SA...

TIA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

topglamchic said:


> Hi friends,
> I’m interested in the Cannes. It is available online now however, I would like to wait a month to purchase rather than purchasing now. Is this a popular item that can be gone in a month or can I take my time?
> 
> Secondly, would you recommend buying from a store (about 90minutes away) or online or does it not matter?  I ask because maybe in the long run it is worth building a relationship with an SA...
> 
> TIA


It’s hard to say on availability since for awhile it was hard to get. I think now it is easier to get And available in stores. It should be available if you do wait. If you go to the store you would be able to check the bag and make sure you are happy with it and not have flaws and also try it on.... If you order online and not happy, you would just have to return . Also it may be worth going In to try and establish a Relationship with a SA...


----------



## Prettyinblush

Not sure if this has been posted yet, the Valentines collection is up on the UK website.. I am not a pink kinda gal but I love this. So pretty!


----------



## r0s3sss

Just a PSA, I took my vuitton sprouse neverfull for a repair.
I was quoted $990 to have all the leather trimmings replaced. Takes 8 weeks. Vuitton George Street in Sydney

Take extra care of all your bags as the repair is steep


----------



## ditzydi

r0s3sss said:


> Just a PSA, I took my vuitton sprouse neverfull for a repair.
> I was quoted $990 to have all the leather trimmings replaced. Takes 8 weeks. Vuitton George Street in Sydney
> 
> Take extra care of all your bags as the repair is steep



Yep.  Took my mother-in-law’s totally in to have the straps replaced and it cost half the price of the bag at the time.  At that time, it would have just been better to buy a new one.  But now it’s discontinued and I’m not looking forward to pricetag when we will inevitably have to do it again.


----------



## lc604

I’m so upset this happened just before the new year. I was going to switch wallets and noticed my empreinte curieuse wallet has glazing melting on it. The zipper was stuck to it too. I got this in 2014 and have taken really good care of it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

levint said:


> I’m so upset this happened just before the new year. I was going to switch wallets and noticed my empreinte curieuse wallet has glazing melting on it. The zipper was stuck to it too. I got this in 2014 and have taken really good care of it.
> View attachment 4942972


Bring it in to LV. It is a known issue and they should give you a credit or repair.....


----------



## Tropezienne

r0s3sss said:


> Just a PSA, I took my vuitton sprouse neverfull for a repair.
> I was quoted $990 to have all the leather trimmings replaced. Takes 8 weeks. Vuitton George Street in Sydney
> 
> Take extra care of all your bags as the repair is steep



Steep but it will be like having a brand new bag once again. I can totally see myself paying to repair/refresh all my LVs in the future if that is possible. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Venessa84

levint said:


> I’m so upset this happened just before the new year. I was going to switch wallets and noticed my empreinte curieuse wallet has glazing melting on it. The zipper was stuck to it too. I got this in 2014 and have taken really good care of it.
> View attachment 4942972



Agree with LVlvoe_bug...bring that in asap.


----------



## Loriad

levint said:


> I’m so upset this happened just before the new year. I was going to switch wallets and noticed my empreinte curieuse wallet has glazing melting on it. The zipper was stuck to it too. I got this in 2014 and have taken really good care of it.
> View attachment 4942972


So sorry that happened to you! That's a bummer... definitely take it in.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

levint said:


> I’m so upset this happened just before the new year. I was going to switch wallets and noticed my empreinte curieuse wallet has glazing melting on it. The zipper was stuck to it too. I got this in 2014 and have taken really good care of it.
> View attachment 4942972


There was a period of time when LV was calling customers regarding empreinte glazing issues and to return the bags for a credit. I returned my empreinte speedy and the glazing melted on my NF ikat and I received store credit for the bags...


----------



## lc604

Thanks everyone. I was trying to avoid going to the store for a while, but I guess I’ll have to now.


----------



## freemouse

steph22 said:


> Larsa Pippen
> View attachment 4913590


So freaking cute!


----------



## travelbliss

LOTs of new LV items have been released today !! Check out the shopping thread or the site iteself.  The new bag charms, blue and pink SLGs, new women's fashion jewelry pieces !!  There goes my resolution to cut back !!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

travelbliss said:


> LOTs of new LV items have been released today !! Check out the shopping thread or the site iteself.  The new bag charms, blue and pink SLGs, new women's fashion jewelry pieces !!  There goes my resolution to cut back !!!


Just checked....that puppy bag charm!!!!


----------



## topglamchic

Hi friends, 
may I get your opinion?  So I am holding out to get a Cannes in a couple weeks however, since I am on an LV kick I am also considering getting a Trevi GM preloved.  This would be more of a "I wish I was able to buy it years ago and now I am able to" purchase.  The Trevi was one of those bags that sparked my interest in bags but at the time I couldn't afford it. In fact, I bought a Palermo instead.

As I have rekindled my love of bags (during this sheltering in place moment), would you go ahead and pull the trigger on an Trevi though, I have gone this long without one.  I would use it however, there is a strong sentimental component.  Or is the purchase just not worth it?  Further, consider that I am definitely on board to get a Cannes soon.

Most of my collection is Chanel and Gucci with a touch of a Palermo.


TIA....


----------



## Tropezienne

Bags make me happy! If you love the Trevi and can afford it, I say get it!

As for the Cannes, wow, sure to turn heads. I love statement bags. Please share mod shots when you get it!


----------



## topglamchic

Tropezienne said:


> Bags make me happy! If you love the Trevi and can afford it, I say get it!
> 
> As for the Cannes, wow, sure to turn heads. I love statement bags. Please share mod shots when you get it!


Thanks @Tropezienne, honestly, there are such few pleasures right now.  Just your words that encourage happiness are nice to hear.  I too love statement bags.   I will happily share mod shots of the Cannes and will update on the Trevi journey.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

topglamchic said:


> Hi friends,
> may I get your opinion?  So I am holding out to get a Cannes in a couple weeks however, since I am on an LV kick I am also considering getting a Trevi GM preloved.  This would be more of a "I wish I was able to buy it years ago and now I am able to" purchase.  The Trevi was one of those bags that sparked my interest in bags but at the time I couldn't afford it. In fact, I bought a Palermo instead.
> 
> As I have rekindled my love of bags (during this sheltering in place moment), would you go ahead and pull the trigger on an Trevi though, I have gone this long without one.  I would use it however, there is a strong sentimental component.  Or is the purchase just not worth it?  Further, consider that I am definitely on board to get a Cannes soon.
> 
> Most of my collection is Chanel and Gucci with a touch of a Palermo.
> 
> 
> TIA....


If you think you will use it, get it. The Trevi is a beautiful bag but the GM size is big.....


----------



## topglamchic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> If you think you will use it, get it. The Trevi is a beautiful bag but the GM size is big.....


This is good to know. Thanks for that info. I hadn’t realized it was that big, do you suggest the PM?


----------



## roxies_mom

topglamchic said:


> Hi friends,
> may I get your opinion?  So I am holding out to get a Cannes in a couple weeks however, since I am on an LV kick I am also considering getting a Trevi GM preloved.  This would be more of a "I wish I was able to buy it years ago and now I am able to" purchase.  The Trevi was one of those bags that sparked my interest in bags but at the time I couldn't afford it. In fact, I bought a Palermo instead.
> 
> As I have rekindled my love of bags (during this sheltering in place moment), would you go ahead and pull the trigger on an Trevi though, I have gone this long without one.  I would use it however, there is a strong sentimental component.  Or is the purchase just not worth it?  Further, consider that I am definitely on board to get a Cannes soon.
> 
> Most of my collection is Chanel and Gucci with a touch of a Palermo.
> 
> 
> TIA....


I love the look of the Trevi, if you love it, you should get it.  Just an fyi though, it's heavy....much heavier than the Palermo.  I love the pleats in both bags!!


----------



## topglamchic

roxies_mom said:


> I love the look of the Trevi, if you love it, you should get it.  Just an fyi though, it's heavy....much heavier than the Palermo.  I love the pleats in both bags!!


Thank you. This is very helpful. Would you suggest the pm rather than the gm?


----------



## roxies_mom

topglamchic said:


> Thank you. This is very helpful. Would you suggest the pm rather than the gm?


PM is similar in size to speedy 30, the gm would be heavier and it's way bigger.  Good luck!


----------



## Iamminda

This may be a silly question — do you feel kinda bad for ordering stuff online or from CS instead of from your SA if your SA is not working that day or an item is not available at your SA’s store (and it is not orderable)?   I worry a little that if I get something online and it arrives with a defect/problem, I would feel kinda bad for taking it to my SA/local store to exchange/return.  Thanks.


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> This may be a silly question — do you feel kinda bad for ordering stuff online or from CS instead of from your SA if your SA is not working that day or an item is not available at your SA’s store (and it is not orderable)?   I worry a little that if I get something online and it arrives with a defect/problem, I would feel kinda bad for taking it to my SA/local store to exchange/return.  Thanks.


I do what I have to do.  I have already bought something online that wasn't great and contacted my SA to exchange it in the store.  Although she's great, she has other clients that I'm sure she caters to before me and I haven't always been able to get everything through her. I do give her a chance but if I really want something, I will get it another way if I have to.


----------



## Iamminda

Loriad said:


> I do what I have to do.  I have already bought something online that wasn't great and contacted my SA to exchange it in the store.  Although she's great, she has other clients that I'm sure she caters to before me and I haven't always been able to get everything through her. I do give her a chance but if I really want something, I will get it another way if I have to.



Thanks for your reply.  I am probably overthinking it .  An example, I could have ordered some lunar new year stuff online on 12/31 but they are now “Notify Me”.  I told my SA about it a couple of weeks ago and she said she will let me know when they come into the store. She usually returns my text the same day but I think she is out these couple days for the holidays.  So I am now wondering if I can still get them through her or not.  Silly first world problem.  Thanks.


----------



## Efenig91

r0s3sss said:


> Just a PSA, I took my vuitton sprouse neverfull for a repair.
> I was quoted $990 to have all the leather trimmings replaced. Takes 8 weeks. Vuitton George Street in Sydney
> 
> Take extra care of all your bags as the repair is steep


It is indeed! My KeepAll 50 cost $780 for a vachetta refresh. Initially I was only having the hangers (chapes) replaced and was quoted at only $120. I got a call several weeks later informing me that the piping would be damaged during the replacement and just ended up agreeing to all new vachetta. So worth it though!


----------



## Efenig91

Hello everyone and Happy New Year! I’m currently distraught and unhinged. Long story short, I sent my KeepAll 50 in for repairs. The repair is now complete and I made the payment about 5 days ago. I hadn’t received any shipping information and messaged CS to see if my tracking info was available thinking it just wasn’t emailed to me yet. I provided the information to the CS to hear back that they were unable to locate my repair! My head is spinning in circles! I hope they can locate my item. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## lc604

I went to the store today. Unfortunately, they couldn’t offer to repair it, but they gave me store credit for what the wallet is worth now (more than I originally paid).
Ended up getting a PSM as they happened to have two in stock! I returned this bag before and really regretted it and couldn’t stop thinking about it. So happy I got a good one. ☺️

On a side note, the store (Hotel Vancouver) had a line up due to social distancing restrictions. The other stores nearby (Dior, Gucci) were totally empty though!



Venessa84 said:


> Agree with LVlvoe_bug...bring that in asap.





Loriad said:


> So sorry that happened to you! That's a bummer... definitely take it in.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> There was a period of time when LV was calling customers regarding empreinte glazing issues and to return the bags for a credit. I returned my empreinte speedy and the glazing melted on my NF ikat and I received store credit for the bags...


----------



## Venessa84

levint said:


> I went to the store today. Unfortunately, they couldn’t offer to repair it, but they gave me store credit for what the wallet is worth now (more than I originally paid).
> Ended up getting a PSM as they happened to have two in stock! I returned this bag before and really regretted it and couldn’t stop thinking about it. So happy I got a good one. ☺
> 
> On a side note, the store (Hotel Vancouver) had a line up due to social distancing restrictions. The other stores nearby (Dior, Gucci) were totally empty though!



Well that seems like a happy ending!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

levint said:


> I went to the store today. Unfortunately, they couldn’t offer to repair it, but they gave me store credit for what the wallet is worth now (more than I originally paid).
> Ended up getting a PSM as they happened to have two in stock! I returned this bag before and really regretted it and couldn’t stop thinking about it. So happy I got a good one. ☺
> 
> On a side note, the store (Hotel Vancouver) had a line up due to social distancing restrictions. The other stores nearby (Dior, Gucci) were totally empty though!


Congrats and I am happy for you that it worked out. Now I remember that they were giving the value of the item today and not what you paid back at purchase....You will love the Palm Springs mini!!!


----------



## kmaca

Does manufacturing date matter??? Are there any pros and cons to it??

So I just both a Pochette Volga in ME and after looking at the date code, I noticed that it was made back in Oct of 2019. The made in France helped me pick this one instead of ordering it online.

Also, say I bought another one online so that I can choose between the 2, will I be flagged or something??


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kmaca said:


> Does manufacturing date matter??? Are there any pros and cons to it??
> 
> So I just both a Pochette Volga in ME and after looking at the date code, I noticed that it was made back in Oct of 2019. The made in France helped me pick this one instead of ordering it online.
> 
> Also, say I bought another one online so that I can choose between the 2, will I be flagged or something??


Not really. It may be that the eclipse pochette Volga wasn’t popular and they still have stock left. If there is nothing wrong with it, I would just keep it. There should be no issue buying the same item online..


----------



## SeattleGal93

Hi all, I have a question. I placed an order today for the 6 key holder in monogram. At the time of my order it wouldn’t allow me to have it sent to a store so I’m having it shipped to my home. How long have online orders been taking to arrive? I’m super annoyed right now because currently it says it can be sent to store but didn’t earlier when I placed my order! I’m hoping to have it this weekend. TIA!


----------



## badtz123

is there a price increase coming?


----------



## a_b_c

badtz123 said:


> is there a price increase coming?


I read it’s scheduled for Thursday (1/7).


----------



## badtz123

a_b_c said:


> I read it’s scheduled for Thursday (1/7).


Thanks for confirming! the frequency of price increase is a bit nuts...


----------



## sarahinthecity

Hi! I just got my first Louis Vuitton pieces yesterday and I'm so excited, but I only have my husband to share in my enjoyment (and he tries, but doesn't totally get it), so I thought I would share here.  I also wanted to thank everyone who posts here. I learned so much from reading this forum and I felt way more confident in my purchases. (I honestly thought every LV was "Made in France" and wouldn't have even thought to look at where it was made. Not that it matters if the bag is high quality, but for my first piece I really wanted one that was made in France.)

I have wanted a Louis Vuitton handbag for well over a decade and my husband wanted to gift me my first. I had been stalking the Speedy B 25 in DE for weeks on the website, but it hadn't been available. I was finally able to go to the LV store on 5th Avenue in NYC yesterday (first time in an LV store!) and it was amazing. The sales associate was very nice and not only did they have the Speedy's in store, but literally everything I asked them to pull out was "Made in France." The first one she showed me actually had an obvious white spot on the canvas and the keylock was all scratched up. So, I asked her to pull another one, and the one she grabbed was also Made in France. In addition to getting the Speedy 25 B, I also got the card holder recto verso in the monogram (also Made in France) - extra gift I wasn't expecting to get that day!

On my wishlist, I also have the Neo Noe MM, which I tried on in the DE with saffron (the color is way more neutral and beautiful in person!) and the monogram with caramel. Interestingly, the monogram with caramel one was "Made in Italy". I also tried on the Graceful MM in DE, which would be great to use if I was going into an office or traveling and needed to be able to carry my laptop with me. It was great to see these in-person, try them on, and show my husband what's on my future wish list. He was also able to see what I was looking for in the products while we were in the store. 

Anyhoo, in the end, everything was packaged so beautifully and I walked away feeling very excited and happy with my selections. Now I just have to take it out of the box and use it! I've always been one to say that things you buy are meant to be worn, but I admit that I'm a bit nervous to wear these for the first time. Thanks for reading my novel and THANK YOU to everyone on this forum for providing great advice and information!


----------



## KaliDaisy

I'm so sorry but big rant ahead because I'm upset and need to get this off my chest and have nobody else to tell who will understand LOL

I'm fairly "new" to LV. I only own one LV item which is a key pouch that I purchased in Paris in 2018. I've been really wanting to get a mono pochette accessoires and mono mini pochette lately (to kickstart my LV collection) and have done everything I can to get my hands on new ones. I stalk the website ALL DAY and even when there is a post here that they are showing available online, I always seem to *just* miss it or it's just not showing up for me on my laptop, through the app, or on my phone browser. It has been driving me crazy for several days. I have called in to CS twice and had no luck on either item either time I called. They tell me there is supposedly stock at my local LV store, but that store is located in a mall; we are in shelter in place here in SoCal, and the next appointment for the store is not until Thursday, AFTER the price increase (and I don't even WANT to go into the mall with our Covid cases continually rising every day). I can't get through to that store directly or to the shop in Bloomingdales, all calls are being routed to the CS line. I have pretty much been going in circles for days.

I finally got a number for the LV store in San Francisco from a friend of mine and called there about inventory. They only have the mono mini pochette. But of COURSE, they can't ship it to me because I haven't purchased anything from LV in the last 90 days. To say I hung up angry is an understatement. 

At this point, it feels like a sign that LV and I were not meant to have a relationship. If I'm willing to give you my money and pay for shipping, you should be willing to ship it to me, whether or not I've purchased something within the last 90 days. This is the most discouraging experience I've had with a luxury brand. 

I know and I am very aware, this is SUCH a first world problem. I'm grateful for everything I have and grateful that my husband and I are healthy. But I work really hard and 2020 sucked and I really wanted to treat myself with the extra money I've got. And I'm just not willing to pay higher than retail for used items or after the price increase tomorrow. It was find it today or forget it for me. I've always been on the fence about LV anyway and only own one item so far because the things I've been interested in are made from coated canvas, not leather. I know most items hold up to use if you take care of them, but paying luxury prices for items not made of leather was a hard pill for me to swallow.

Thanks for letting me vent. I really needed understanding ears since my husband will never "get it."


----------



## a_b_c

KaliDaisy said:


> I'm so sorry but big rant ahead because I'm upset and need to get this off my chest and have nobody else to tell who will understand LOL
> 
> I'm fairly "new" to LV. I only own one LV item which is a key pouch that I purchased in Paris in 2018. I've been really wanting to get a mono pochette accessoires and mono mini pochette lately (to kickstart my LV collection) and have done everything I can to get my hands on new ones. I stalk the website ALL DAY and even when there is a post here that they are showing available online, I always seem to *just* miss it or it's just not showing up for me on my laptop, through the app, or on my phone browser. It has been driving me crazy for several days. I have called in to CS twice and had no luck on either item either time I called. They tell me there is supposedly stock at my local LV store, but that store is located in a mall; we are in shelter in place here in SoCal, and the next appointment for the store is not until Thursday, AFTER the price increase (and I don't even WANT to go into the mall with our Covid cases continually rising every day). I can't get through to that store directly or to the shop in Bloomingdales, all calls are being routed to the CS line. I have pretty much been going in circles for days.
> 
> I finally got a number for the LV store in San Francisco from a friend of mine and called there about inventory. They only have the mono mini pochette. But of COURSE, they can't ship it to me because I haven't purchased anything from LV in the last 90 days. To say I hung up angry is an understatement.
> 
> At this point, it feels like a sign that LV and I were not meant to have a relationship. If I'm willing to give you my money and pay for shipping, you should be willing to ship it to me, whether or not I've purchased something within the last 90 days. This is the most discouraging experience I've had with a luxury brand.
> 
> I know and I am very aware, this is SUCH a first world problem. I'm grateful for everything I have and grateful that my husband and I are healthy. But I work really hard and 2020 sucked and I really wanted to treat myself with the extra money I've got. And I'm just not willing to pay higher than retail for used items or after the price increase tomorrow. It was find it today or forget it for me. I've always been on the fence about LV anyway and only own one item so far because the things I've been interested in are made from coated canvas, not leather. I know most items hold up to use if you take care of them, but paying luxury prices for items not made of leather was a hard pill for me to swallow.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I really needed understanding ears since my husband will never "get it."


I heard from someone that south coast plaza has a few pochette accessories in stock. You say you’re in Southern California, it’s with a shot to call them. On the other hand if you don’t get it by today, I don’t think the price increase on this item will be significant. Good luck!


----------



## parkogilvy

a_b_c said:


> I heard from someone that south coast plaza has a few pochette accessories in stock. You say you’re in Southern California, it’s with a shot to call them. On the other hand if you don’t get it by today, I don’t think the price increase on this item will be significant. Good luck!


There have been some price increases in other countries already and pochette accessories have gone up by $150+ depending on where you live. I am glad that I secured mine before the price increase. FYI, multiple pochette accessories have gone up by $250-270 so are the toiletry (at least $60+).


----------



## a_b_c

parkogilvy said:


> There have been some price increases in other countries already and pochette accessories have gone up by $150+ depending on where you live. I am glad that I secured mine before the price increase. FYI, multiple pochette accessories have gone up by $250-270 so are the toiletry (at least $60+).


The pochette accessoires has gone up by $250-270 at once you’re saying? It’s $630 right now.  That would be a est 40% increase.  If the Neverfulls (MM $1500) are going up by about $60, it seems unlikely the PA will go up by much More than that.  They have gone up significantly over the years. I bought my original one for less than $300 it that was at least 9 years ago.


----------



## parkogilvy

a_b_c said:


> The pochette accessoires has gone up by $250-270 at once you’re saying? It’s $630 right now.  That would be a est 40% increase.  If the Neverfulls (MM $1500) are going up by about $60, it seems unlikely the PA will go up by much More than that.  They have gone up significantly over the years. I bought my original one for less than $300 it that was at least 9 years ago.


The pochette accessories have gone up by $150 or so (based on my dollar conversion) and the multi pochette accessories have gone up by 250 or so. Percentage-wise some went up close to a 25% increase (pochette accessories M40712). Tomorrow, US website will update the price, but I suspect the pochette accessories will be close to $800. The key pouch is up by $40 to 50 dollar : (


----------



## KaliDaisy

a_b_c said:


> I heard from someone that south coast plaza has a few pochette accessories in stock. You say you’re in Southern California, it’s with a shot to call them. On the other hand if you don’t get it by today, I don’t think the price increase on this item will be significant. Good luck!



Thank you, I appreciate it - South Coast is actually the store I was talking about LOL They are inside the mall and I can't get an appt today. Plus I really don't want to go inside the mall, even at lower capacity. And if you call their number, it goes to the LV Customer Service line, they don't answer at the store.

I expect the price increase to be 25% tomorrow, and I just can't bring myself to pay almost $800 for this item. If it ends up being a lot lower than that after the increase, then I *might* consider going to the South Coast store and trying to get one there. But I'm still frustrated with LV and I'm not sure I want to give them my money at this point.


----------



## Efenig91

I got my KeepAll back today and was mesmerized by the smell of the new vachetta  They did a fantastic, flawless job. However I am a little upset. About 4 weeks after receiving my item, they had called to inform me that the piping would have to be replaced as it would be damaged while replacing the chapes and that my vachetta on the hangers for the handles was cracked and they recommend replacing that as well to also help keep an even patina. I went ahead and cleared it. I also noticed when chatting with my CS that they marked it a size “55” and not a “50” as stamped on one of the chapes, so I mentioned it and she said no worries. So I open my bag up today to inspect the work done. It was to my horror that the hangers were not in fact replaced. I then proceeded to notice the size “50” stamp was not there either. I’m going to call tomorrow and see what my options are. They did a fantastic job otherwise, it was those two things that just got me . Here are some before and afters.


----------



## Aoifs

KaliDaisy said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it - South Coast is actually the store I was talking about LOL They are inside the mall and I can't get an appt today. Plus I really don't want to go inside the mall, even at lower capacity. And if you call their number, it goes to the LV Customer Service line, they don't answer at the store.
> 
> I expect the price increase to be 25% tomorrow, and I just can't bring myself to pay almost $800 for this item. If it ends up being a lot lower than that after the increase, then I *might* consider going to the South Coast store and trying to get one there. But I'm still frustrated with LV and I'm not sure I want to give them my money at this point.



Thats so frustrating! I think its part of their strategy to make their items exclusive. I'm afraid the pochette accessories has indeed gone up €220 so its €600 now here in the EU. Crazy! I own a preloved one and its really not worth that.

I don't understand the shipping issue. I purchased via virtual appointment today (all shops closed here) and its being shipped to me. I havent bought anything from the store in at least 2 years! I'd query that if you can?


----------



## a_b_c

parkogilvy said:


> The pochette accessories have gone up by $150 or so (based on my dollar conversion) and the multi pochette accessories have gone up by 250 or so. Percentage-wise some went up close to a 25% increase (pochette accessories M40712). Tomorrow, US website will update the price, but I suspect the pochette accessories will be close to $800. The key pouch is up by $40 to 50 dollar : (


Oh wow, so much for being optimistic! Hopefully this is the last increase for a while. Thanks for the info.


----------



## a_b_c

parkogilvy said:


> The pochette accessories have gone up by $150 or so (based on my dollar conversion) and the multi pochette accessories have gone up by 250 or so. Percentage-wise some went up close to a 25% increase (pochette accessories M40712). Tomorrow, US website will update the price, but I suspect the pochette accessories will be close to $800. The key pouch is up by $40 to 50 dollar : (


Oh wow that’s so frustrating. That’s quite a steep increase. I’d try calling again and ask customer service to transfer you To the store directly, try a few times. They may answer. I’d just hate for you to miss out on it by one day, it was confirmed to me that this store has several in stock.


----------



## a_b_c

parkogilvy said:


> There have been some price increases in other countries already and pochette accessories have gone up by $150+ depending on where you live. I am glad that I secured mine before the price increase. FYI, multiple pochette accessories have gone up by $250-270 so are the toiletry (at least $60+).


Oops so sorry , replied to the wrong person!


----------



## a_b_c

KaliDaisy said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it - South Coast is actually the store I was talking about LOL They are inside the mall and I can't get an appt today. Plus I really don't want to go inside the mall, even at lower capacity. And if you call their number, it goes to the LV Customer Service line, they don't answer at the store.
> 
> I expect the price increase to be 25% tomorrow, and I just can't bring myself to pay almost $800 for this item. If it ends up being a lot lower than that after the increase, then I *might* consider going to the South Coast store and trying to get one there. But I'm still frustrated with LV and I'm not sure I want to give them my money at this point.


Oh wow that’s so frustrating. That’s quite a steep increase. I’d try calling again and ask customer service to transfer you To the store directly, try a few times. They may answer. I’d just hate for you to miss out on it by one day, it was confirmed to me that this store has several in stock.


----------



## SeattleGal93

From another group I’m in... Looks like mini pochette is going up to $445!!


----------



## emlyyrk

Will things start to be (and stay) in stock more after this price increase? New to Louis Vuitton and I hate how everything I want is never in stock online. The closest store is 2 hours away


----------



## a_b_c

SeattleGal93 said:


> From another group I’m in... Looks like mini pochette is going up to $445!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949378


I got mine exactly one year ago, in Jan 2020 right after Christmas.  I paid $305. That’s a significant increase in such a short period of time.


----------



## SeattleGal93

emlyyrk said:


> Will things start to be (and stay) in stock more after this price increase? New to Louis Vuitton and I hate how everything I want is never in stock online. The closest store is 2 hours away


Good chance everything will be available after the increase. They always hold back stock like this to create demand. I heard Speedy’s will be more readily available next week.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

sarahinthecity said:


> Hi! I just got my first Louis Vuitton pieces yesterday and I'm so excited, but I only have my husband to share in my enjoyment (and he tries, but doesn't totally get it), so I thought I would share here.  I also wanted to thank everyone who posts here. I learned so much from reading this forum and I felt way more confident in my purchases. (I honestly thought every LV was "Made in France" and wouldn't have even thought to look at where it was made. Not that it matters if the bag is high quality, but for my first piece I really wanted one that was made in France.)
> 
> I have wanted a Louis Vuitton handbag for well over a decade and my husband wanted to gift me my first. I had been stalking the Speedy B 25 in DE for weeks on the website, but it hadn't been available. I was finally able to go to the LV store on 5th Avenue in NYC yesterday (first time in an LV store!) and it was amazing. The sales associate was very nice and not only did they have the Speedy's in store, but literally everything I asked them to pull out was "Made in France." The first one she showed me actually had an obvious white spot on the canvas and the keylock was all scratched up. So, I asked her to pull another one, and the one she grabbed was also Made in France. In addition to getting the Speedy 25 B, I also got the card holder recto verso in the monogram (also Made in France) - extra gift I wasn't expecting to get that day!
> 
> On my wishlist, I also have the Neo Noe MM, which I tried on in the DE with saffron (the color is way more neutral and beautiful in person!) and the monogram with caramel. Interestingly, the monogram with caramel one was "Made in Italy". I also tried on the Graceful MM in DE, which would be great to use if I was going into an office or traveling and needed to be able to carry my laptop with me. It was great to see these in-person, try them on, and show my husband what's on my future wish list. He was also able to see what I was looking for in the products while we were in the store.
> 
> Anyhoo, in the end, everything was packaged so beautifully and I walked away feeling very excited and happy with my selections. Now I just have to take it out of the box and use it! I've always been one to say that things you buy are meant to be worn, but I admit that I'm a bit nervous to wear these for the first time. Thanks for reading my novel and THANK YOU to everyone on this forum for providing great advice and information!



Congrats on your first purchase!!!  That is so exciting.  It sounds like you had a great store experience and that makes such a difference.  My first LV purchase was "only" a Felicie Pochette, but the CA made me feel like it was a really special purchase and I've been hooked on LV ever since.  I think you made a great choice with the Speedy B 25 in DE -- I have the same and it's such a great bag!  So classic, so versatile!  I've found that the combo of DE canvas and treated leather make it a very hardy bag, so hopefully that makes you less nervous to use it.

As a side note, I also have the Graceful, but in the PM size, and I would highly recommend that bag.  The single shoulder strap makes it super comfortable and it stays on my shoulder really well.  If you're carrying heavy items like a laptop (or carrying a lot in general), you could also add a longer shoulder strap to make it easier to carry on your shoulder or wear cross-body.

Congrats again on your purchase!  Enjoy!


----------



## SeattleGal93

a_b_c said:


> I got mine exactly one year ago, in Jan 2020 right after Christmas.  I paid $305. That’s a significant increase in such a short period of time.


It’s crazy. I bought my DE mini in Dec 2019 for that as well and got Mono this past July for $365. I also got the cosmetic pouch when it was still $365 just a little over a year ago! It’s really insane how dramatic the increases have been.


----------



## emlyyrk

SeattleGal93 said:


> Good chance everything will be available after the increase. They always hold back stock like this to create demand. I heard Speedy’s will be more readily available next week.


Thanks for the reply! I am glad to hear that! Unfortunate for the price increase but I will be glad to see some in stock items!


----------



## sarahinthecity

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Congrats on your first purchase!!!  That is so exciting.  It sounds like you had a great store experience and that makes such a difference.  My first LV purchase was "only" a Felicie Pochette, but the CA made me feel like it was a really special purchase and I've been hooked on LV ever since.  I think you made a great choice with the Speedy B 25 in DE -- I have the same and it's such a great bag!  So classic, so versatile!  I've found that the combo of DE canvas and treated leather make it a very hardy bag, so hopefully that makes you less nervous to use it.
> 
> As a side note, I also have the Graceful, but in the PM size, and I would highly recommend that bag.  The single shoulder strap makes it super comfortable and it stays on my shoulder really well.  If you're carrying heavy items like a laptop (or carrying a lot in general), you could also add a longer shoulder strap to make it easier to carry on your shoulder or wear cross-body.
> 
> Congrats again on your purchase!  Enjoy!



Thank you! I'm clearly already a bit addicted, as I panic-purchased the key pouch in DE yesterday too  I can't believe how lucky I was to not only place the order, but it already arrived this afternoon and it's MIF and perfect looking. Now I'm going to take break from stalking the website and enjoy my new pieces! I'm so glad to hear that you have loved your Speedy and that it has held up - the timelessness and durability were big reasons why I wanted the style and DE canvas.

...And when I'm ready for another purchase, the Graceful is definitely still top of my wishlist! You're right that it felt super comfortable on my shoulder when I tried it on. It seems like a great bag to just easily grab and go with.


----------



## thepetitequeen

Does anyone from UK know how often Nano Noe comes into stock online? Seems like most things are currently unavailable on website... Is it because of lockdown? My birthday is coming up and was hoping to get one. Thanks xx


----------



## staceyjan

SeattleGal93 said:


> It’s crazy. I bought my DE mini in Dec 2019 for that as well and got Mono this past July for $365. I also got the cosmetic pouch when it was still $365 just a little over a year ago! It’s really insane how dramatic the increases have been.


I agree!  I just looked at my SLGs that I bought since 2017 and each of them increased significantly.  I feel relieved that I am content with my collection.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

sarahinthecity said:


> Thank you! I'm clearly already a bit addicted, as I panic-purchased the key pouch in DE yesterday too  I can't believe how lucky I was to not only place the order, but it already arrived this afternoon and it's MIF and perfect looking. Now I'm going to take break from stalking the website and enjoy my new pieces! I'm so glad to hear that you have loved your Speedy and that it has held up - the timelessness and durability were big reasons why I wanted the style and DE canvas.
> 
> ...And when I'm ready for another purchase, the Graceful is definitely still top of my wishlist! You're right that it felt super comfortable on my shoulder when I tried it on. It seems like a great bag to just easily grab and go with.



LOL at "panic-purchased"!  Good thing you got it before the price increase!  I love my key pouches -- I think they make super cute bag charms.  They're also the perfect size for the Bath & Body Works mini hand sanitizers, so it's nice to have those handy on the outside of your bag.


----------



## sashinla

KaliDaisy said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it - South Coast is actually the store I was talking about LOL They are inside the mall and I can't get an appt today. Plus I really don't want to go inside the mall, even at lower capacity. And if you call their number, it goes to the LV Customer Service line, they don't answer at the store.
> 
> I expect the price increase to be 25% tomorrow, and I just can't bring myself to pay almost $800 for this item. If it ends up being a lot lower than that after the increase, then I *might* consider going to the South Coast store and trying to get one there. But I'm still frustrated with LV and I'm not sure I want to give them my money at this point.


Hi there, sorry to hear about your experience and I understand your frustration. For what it’s worth, South Coast Plaza has the worst customer experience out of all the stores in SoCal that I’ve been to. I have a couple of really helpful SAs at the Beverly Center in case you change your mind and want to buy something. I’ve never heard this 90 day rule, it seems so silly but wouldn’t be surprised if it was South Coast


----------



## mdcx

When I saw these sporty new campaign images of Laura Harrier for LV, first thing into my head was, they must have used @EmmJay as inspiration! Reminds me so much of your beautiful pics:


----------



## emmui

Does anyone know if the date code format [AA ###] is valid? I can’t find any information on this format for vintage items. All of the vintage date codes I’ve seen close to it is [### AA].


----------



## EmmJay

mdcx said:


> When I saw these sporty new campaign images of Laura Harrier for LV, first thing into my head was, they must have used @EmmJay as inspiration! Reminds me so much of your beautiful pics:
> 
> View attachment 4956756


Thank you so much! The campaign is beautiful.


----------



## travelbliss

LOTs of new launches today !! Women's spring shoes/sandals,  Alma BB and Petite Sac Plats in bright colors,  online exclusives in the creme colors and the new OTG PM !!


----------



## Loriad

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask, but can someone tell me what the difference is between Galet and Turtledove?


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Loriad said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask, but can someone tell me what the difference is between Galet and Turtledove?



My guess is that it mostly has to do with the type of leather -- Turtledove is typically empreinte and Galet is mostly epi and mahina leathers.  But I'm only getting this from looking through the website, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

a random thought... i hope LV releases a nano speedy in damier azur with rose ballerine interior. That would be a really cute summer bag!


----------



## Cattyyellow

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> My guess is that it mostly has to do with the type of leather -- Turtledove is typically empreinte and Galet is mostly epi and mahina leathers.  But I'm only getting this from looking through the website, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong!


You are correct. LV usually has different names for different leathers


----------



## neuroweek

Does anyone have experience with using LV’s lamb skin bags? I just got ahold of the speedy bb ink yesterday - super soft and beautiful but also worried about its durability. I don’t tend to baby my bags too much so this is a concern. I’m considering to return this one!


----------



## Loriad

Cattyyellow said:


> You are correct. LV usually has different names for different leathers


Thank you both!


----------



## Ghettoe

Can someone give me info on this. I got a notification that the toilet pouch PM was available but once I clicked on the link, it was out of stock. This was about 10 mins after receiving this email. Do items really sell off that quickly because I really can’t be bothered to stalk items. Perhaps it’s because I’m not a luxury enthusiast but was thinking, how many people could possible be stalking a toilet pouch for it to sell out so quickly?

*This is for the damier graphite version not the monogram.


----------



## Tropezienne

Ghettoe said:


> Can someone give me info on this. I got a notification that the toilet pouch PM was available but once I clicked on the link, it was out of stock. This was about 10 mins after receiving this email. Do items really sell off that quickly because I really can’t be bothered to stalk items. Perhaps it’s because I’m not a luxury enthusiast but was thinking, how many people could possible be stalking a toilet pouch for it to sell out so quickly?
> 
> *This is for the damier graphite version not the monogram.


It’s impossible to know for sure whether scarcity is by design and only few items are released or demand outstrips supply. Either way, the outcome is the same and it wouldn’t be luxury if it was cheap and always available.

Also, with prices being so high now many people look at smaller and less expensive pieces, especially pouches because they are perceived to be usable as a bag or a clutch.

I think nowadays it might pay to have an open mind and visit a store to be surprised and tempted to things we may not have considered. 

Alternatively, if you are set on a piece Custermer Service can help getting you what you’re after. Call them and ask for the item you want, get on a waiting list if there is one. I’ve done this successfully a few times and never waited too long either.


----------



## travelbliss

Ghettoe said:


> Can someone give me info on this. I got a notification that the toilet pouch PM was available but once I clicked on the link, it was out of stock. This was about 10 mins after receiving this email. Do items really sell off that quickly because I really can’t be bothered to stalk items. Perhaps it’s because I’m not a luxury enthusiast but was thinking, how many people could possible be stalking a toilet pouch for it to sell out so quickly?
> 
> *This is for the damier graphite version not the monogram.



YES.  They do sell _that _quickly.  Just visit the shopping thread and see how fast a Mono pochette accessoire disappears in nano seconds once it is posted !!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

neuroweek said:


> Does anyone have experience with using LV’s lamb skin bags? I just got ahold of the speedy bb ink yesterday - super soft and beautiful but also worried about its durability. I don’t tend to baby my bags too much so this is a concern. I’m considering to return this one!


Isn't that a pretty Speedy? I had to look it up.

I have an Antheia that's pretty old and it's held up just fine. It shows signs of wear, but I don't find it delicate at all.

That said, the Antheia and the Ink are very different. The Ink is embossed and the Antheia is embroidered, so it might not be a fair comparison.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

travelbliss said:


> YES.  They do sell _that _quickly.  Just visit the shopping thread and see how fast a Mono pochette accessoire disappears in nano seconds once it is posted !!


Yup I agree!! sometimes item sell out b4 you get the email too


----------



## neuroweek

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Isn't that a pretty Speedy? I had to look it up.
> 
> I have an Antheia that's pretty old and it's held up just fine. It shows signs of wear, but I don't find it delicate at all.
> 
> That said, the Antheia and the Ink are very different. The Ink is embossed and the Antheia is embroidered, so it might not be a fair comparison.



Thanks so much! That gives me some kind of relief still. I ended up keeping the bag because I love the look!


----------



## TomBentley94

What did y'all think of the mens fall/winter show yesterday?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TomBentley94 said:


> What did y'all think of the mens fall/winter show yesterday?



You men are so lucky! I have been liking the men’s collections much better than the womens...


----------



## Ghettoe

tua said:


> Yup I agree!! sometimes item sell out b4 you get the email too



I guess I came into this pretty naive (This is like the third luxury item I’ve ever bought). I also didn’t realize, you can order an item online and it can sit pending for like five days. I guess after this, I’ll go back to appreciating luxury vicariously. Bizarre thing is they canceled my toilet pouch order and I found out it was in stock again... I’ve given it a go one more time and if it doesn’t work out, that’s a wrap for me. I’ll go back to lurking in the shadows.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This may be a silly question — do you feel kinda bad for ordering stuff online or from CS instead of from your SA if your SA is not working that day or an item is not available at your SA’s store (and it is not orderable)?   I worry a little that if I get something online and it arrives with a defect/problem, I would feel kinda bad for taking it to my SA/local store to exchange/return.  Thanks.


I totally agree with everything you said. 
I feel exactly the same way. On one hand, I don't want to miss out on something that may not be orderable,  but on the other hand, what to do if what I ordered online is not perfect?
I used to live around a non stand alone boutique, and I've noticed that if I order from online,  and then take it back to that boutique,  the SAs seem very happy to help me to do the exchange!


----------



## ditzydi

Ghettoe said:


> Can someone give me info on this. I got a notification that the toilet pouch PM was available but once I clicked on the link, it was out of stock. This was about 10 mins after receiving this email. Do items really sell off that quickly because I really can’t be bothered to stalk items. Perhaps it’s because I’m not a luxury enthusiast but was thinking, how many people could possible be stalking a toilet pouch for it to sell out so quickly?
> 
> *This is for the damier graphite version not the monogram.


Yep.  The mini pochette in damier azur showed at ATB yesterday.  I put it in my bag and before I could pay for it, the site updated saying that it was no longer available.  I ended up checking back a few hours later and it was ATB.  Managed to get it that time.


----------



## mallutts

I went into the boutique two weeks ago to look at the Sully PM and the SA said that it has been discontinued. . I’m super bummed because I bought the Clapton backpack instead when it was shown to me and now I can’t get a Sully but that stupid backpack is still in stock  oh well live and learn.  I also keep looking at Ellipse bags and can’t get it out of my head.  I’m going to go look at my local resell store Friday and see what they have.


----------



## cristiciortea

Hi,anyone can help me please I don’t know if this bag originally or fake?Thank You


----------



## mdcx

cristiciortea said:


> Hi,anyone can help me please I don’t know if this bag originally or fake?Thank You


You need to refer to this thread and follow the instructions if you want to request an authentication.




__





						Authenticate This LOUIS VUITTON - Read 1st Post BEFORE POSTING!
					

The Moderators for this thread are Lee and Addy. Please do NOT PM them to request an authentication. Please post in this thread.  NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## WSW888

Sharing this in case anyone's interested. In the UK, there's some availability of the key holder, alma bb and speedys to order online. Its the 1st time I've seen stock become available in the mono and DM styles for awhile. Hope this is of use!


----------



## lemondln

WSW888 said:


> Sharing this in case anyone's interested. In the UK, there's some availability of the key holder, alma bb and speedys to order online. Its the 1st time I've seen stock become available in the mono and DM styles for awhile. Hope this is of use!



Hope there are more items in stock in Canada or USA, as from Jan, all items shipped from USA.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

ditzydi said:


> Yep.  The mini pochette in damier azur showed at ATB yesterday.  I put it in my bag and before I could pay for it, the site updated saying that it was no longer available.  I ended up checking back a few hours later and it was ATB.  Managed to get it that time.


What does ATB stand for? Authorized to buy?


----------



## ditzydi

tua said:


> What does ATB stand for? Authorized to buy?


Add to bag.


----------



## thebeautybeau

Does anyone know of another price increase coming February 23rd? Let's Get Luxe just posted a video on YT. I really hope not


----------



## lemondln

thebeautybeau said:


> Does anyone know of another price increase coming February 23rd? Let's Get Luxe just posted a video on YT. I really hope not


Is that true? Thought they just had price increase in Jan


----------



## deborafalck

Hello everyone 
I wonder where I can verifying a Louis Vuitton Vintage bag?


----------



## Prettyinblush

thebeautybeau said:


> Does anyone know of another price increase coming February 23rd? Let's Get Luxe just posted a video on YT. I really hope not


Yes, on nano bags, already live in asia as they go first due to time difference


----------



## allykaulitz

Prettyingblush said:


> Yes, on nano bags, already live in asia as they go first due to time difference


Is the petit sac plat included?


----------



## Prettyinblush

allykaulitz said:


> Is the petit sac plat included?


Yes, Nano speedy, nano noe and petit sac plat. On the PSP the increase was about 7.5% in asia


----------



## allykaulitz

Prettyingblush said:


> Yes, Nano speedy, nano noe and petit sac plat. On the PSP the increase was about 7.5% in asia


wow thank you!


----------



## lemondln

Prettyingblush said:


> Yes, Nano speedy, nano noe and petit sac plat. On the PSP the increase was about 7.5% in asia


So sad, I love nano speedy, never available though


----------



## Prettyinblush

lemondln said:


> So sad, I love nano speedy, never available though


In the UK weve had a few people in the stalking thread get lucky with ordering it via Virtual Appointments


----------



## LadyInRed167

Can’t decided if I want the Pochette Métis or not. I’m currently obsessed with it! Thoughts??


----------



## TangerineKandy

LadyInRed167 said:


> Can’t decided if I want the Pochette Métis or not. I’m currently obsessed with it! Thoughts??


Get it!!


----------



## Aoifs

LadyInRed167 said:


> Can’t decided if I want the Pochette Métis or not. I’m currently obsessed with it! Thoughts??



Grabbed mine before the January increase and I love it! I knew I would because I got the coach cassie first to try the style. I know its only getting to get better as it tans and gets softer. The cassie is fantastic as well if you're looking for a low cost alternative. Ill continue using both.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Aoifs said:


> Grabbed mine before the January increase and I love it! I knew I would because I got the coach cassie first to try the style. I know its only getting to get better as it tans and gets softer. The cassie is fantastic as well if you're looking for a low cost alternative. Ill continue using both.


I did the same thing - bought the cassie to try the style (which I like!). Is the PM as heavy? I do find the cassie very heavy and haven't purchased the PM because of a fear of weight.


----------



## jane

Hey everyone, I placed an order at LV.com this morning for a very elusive item, and after my order went through and I received email confirmation, my status is now "pending item availability", which leads me to believe they sold me something they don't have on hand. Anyone have experience with this? Do I just need to wait a couple extra days?


----------



## Venessa84

jane said:


> Hey everyone, I placed an order at LV.com this morning for a very elusive item, and after my order went through and I received email confirmation, my status is now "pending item availability", which leads me to believe they sold me something they don't have on hand. Anyone have experience with this? Do I just need to wait a couple extra days?



The last time I placed an order online and it said pending item availability, it truly was pending the item to be made.


----------



## jane

Venessa84 said:


> The last time I placed an order online and it said pending item availability, it truly was pending the item to be made.



It's just a damier azur cles, so I'm concerned that they overestimated their stock. Hopefully they will find me one and send it, given that they already took my money.


----------



## Aoifs

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I did the same thing - bought the cassie to try the style (which I like!). Is the PM as heavy? I do find the cassie very heavy and haven't purchased the PM because of a fear of weight.



I just checked them both and the PM is slightly lighter than Cassie


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Aoifs said:


> I just checked them both and the PM is slightly lighter than Cassie


Thank you!


----------



## KEW84

I visited a jewelry boutique in my hometown yesterday and was surprised to see an LV Game On Vanity case for sale. I asked the associate for more info and she straight up told me the owner of the store bought the bag from LV website and is now selling it for $4,000. Is this legal?!? She is buying from the site, upping the price and then re-selling.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

KEW84 said:


> I visited a jewelry boutique in my hometown yesterday and was surprised to see an LV Game On Vanity case for sale. I asked the associate for more info and she straight up told me the owner of the store bought the bag from LV website and is now selling it for $4,000. Is this legal?!? She is buying from the site, upping the price and then re-selling.


Has she done this before? I guess she could say she didn’t  like it and couldn’t return it...I guess she can ask any price she wants, not sure if someone will buy it at that price...I’ve seen reseller sites charge more than the LV asking price on rare or hard to find items and people have bought them ...


----------



## travelbliss

KEW84 said:


> I visited a jewelry boutique in my hometown yesterday and was surprised to see an LV Game On Vanity case for sale. I asked the associate for more info and she straight up told me the owner of the store bought the bag from LV website and is now selling it for $4,000. Is this legal?!? She is buying from the site, upping the price and then re-selling.



This happens all the time...just check out ebay and FP !!


----------



## KEW84

travelbliss said:


> This happens all the time...just check out ebay and FP !!


So technically I could buy hard to find items and sell them in my clothing boutique?


----------



## travelbliss

KEW84 said:


> So technically I could buy hard to find items and sell them in my clothing boutique?


Of course.  Why would you think otherwise ? Once you purchase something, it's your property.  You can do with it what you like, as long as there is no trademark infringement (selling a copy or likeness of an authentic item).  It's how most resellers operate. Sites like Coutureusa, FP, Yoogis closet , Malleries, etc. operate in the same fashion.


----------



## Melli12

KEW84 said:


> So technically I could buy hard to find items and sell them in my clothing boutique?



isn‘t there a difference if you buy on your private LV account and then selling it with an upcharge in your store which is commercial trading? For me it doesn’t sound okay


----------



## travelbliss

Melli12 said:


> isn‘t there a difference if you buy on your private LV account and then selling it with an upcharge in your store which is commercial trading? For me it doesn’t sound okay



I never said it was *ethical*_.  _ It's about supply and demand.  People do this frequently, which is why LV works hard put buying limits on their products, etc.  There are restrictions for multiple purchases of items, especially the small leather goods like the cles key pouches, etc.   If a certain item is super-limited,  like the Monogram heart bag,  some buy just to resell at a higher price,  either personally (like on ebay) or maybe through a resellers website like I listed.   This bag was around $2100++ usd.  It is reselling for almost $5K now !!


----------



## Dkay6

I’m looking to add two new bags to my collection. I have been wanting the bumbag for quite some time now. But also fell in love with the on the go pm and new neverfull. If you had to choose from the following which 2 bags would you choose and why??

On the go pm in freesia
On the go pm in noir
Neverfull in Empreinte creme 
Bumbag in empreiente noir
Bumbag in monogram

(If you have these bags; mod shots would be appreciated )


----------



## KEW84

Melli12 said:


> isn‘t there a difference if you buy on your private LV account and then selling it with an upcharge in your store which is commercial trading? For me it doesn’t sound okay


I would personally never do it because re-sellers are the reason we can't get the bags we want! I think it's a really crappy thing to do.


----------



## tabby1997

I’m looking to buy a speedy in Idylle. I think it came out in 2006. However I’m trying to find one in an excellent condition and am struggling. Any suggestions of where else I can look? Looked on most reselling websites :/


----------



## Sibelle

KEW84 said:


> I would personally never do it because re-sellers are the reason we can't get the bags we want! I think it's a really crappy thing to do.


Agree, it always enrages me when I see ebay sellers selling items way over retail price, especially key pouches and mini pochettes. 
But also people asking for prices just a bit below current retail prices for their old shabby looking speedy. Who do they think are going to buy these ?


----------



## ditzydi

Y'all I had a dream last night that I got not just one, but two, Speedy BBs in ink.  Then I woke up and had to figure out if it was real or not, what I had ordered and anticipated delivery dates.  I’ve ordered some things for the new job but sadly I did not order any speedys in real life.


----------



## Michelleosufan

Hi! Anyone have an idea if the duomo hobo might be coming back soon?  photo for attention


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Michelleosufan said:


> Hi! Anyone have an idea if the duomo hobo might be coming back soon?  photo for attention


I doubt it. Usually when a bag is discontinued, it doesn’t come back. It may be redesigned in a similar version.....check reseller sites if you are looking for this bag...


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Hi everyone - relative LV newbie sooo maybe stupid question here... I LOVE the new Neverfull tote in the empriente leather - I've actually always wanted a Neverfull bag in general since they're seem just so functional and awesome, but I'm just not a fan of the canvas prints (and how everyone seems to have one).  So two questions - I know the Neverfull is totally sold out online (I'm stalking...); I do have a boutique right by me, how feasible is it to order from the store directly (I'm in no rush either so happy to wait months for it to come in or whatever)?  Does it matter that I have no "purchase history" to speak of (I have a PM and a wallet but my fiancé picked these up for me in Paris)?  I just don't feel like making an appointment and driving down there/paying for parking only for them to look at me with two heads if I ask that lol...and secondly, for anyone who has bought/or is thinking of buying it in the creme, are you worried about it being less carefree because of the color?  I love the black but I have the PM in black so I thought maybe getting a creme bag would be a fun change of pace (and I LOVE white bags)....but I also want it to be the "throw everything in" carefree type bag that a Neverfull seems meant to be.

Sorry for the rambling - TIA!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ATLbagaddict said:


> Hi everyone - relative LV newbie sooo maybe stupid question here... I LOVE the new Neverfull tote in the empriente leather - I've actually always wanted a Neverfull bag in general since they're seem just so functional and awesome, but I'm just not a fan of the canvas prints (and how everyone seems to have one).  So two questions - I know the Neverfull is totally sold out online (I'm stalking...); I do have a boutique right by me, how feasible is it to order from the store directly (I'm in no rush either so happy to wait months for it to come in or whatever)?  Does it matter that I have no "purchase history" to speak of (I have a PM and a wallet but my fiancé picked these up for me in Paris)?  I just don't feel like making an appointment and driving down there/paying for parking only for them to look at me with two heads if I ask that lol...and secondly, for anyone who has bought/or is thinking of buying it in the creme, are you worried about it being less carefree because of the color?  I love the black but I have the PM in black so I thought maybe getting a creme bag would be a fun change of pace (and I LOVE white bags)....but I also want it to be the "throw everything in" carefree type bag that a Neverfull seems meant to be.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling - TIA!


For me, I could never buy a bag in creme I would be so worried about color transfer but you know how you will use it. The turtledove color is stunning...You could post a request here for a name of a SA at the store you go to to text with to put in the request instead of going in the store Or call customer service and see if they can send it from a store if available...


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> For me, I could never buy a bag in creme I would be so worried about color transfer but you know how you will use it. The turtledove color is stunning...You could post a request here for a name of a SA at the store you go to to text with to put in the request instead of going in the store Or call customer service and see if they can send it from a store if available...


Thank you!  Very true about the creme...I think black would be just the most carefree (I'm never worried about taking my PM out and I absolutely adore it, so who cares having the same colorway, they're such different bags...) the turtledove does also look stunning!!  Maybe I'll treat myself to a little Friday afternoon break from work shopping excursion and see if they can order it for me then...thanks for your help!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ATLbagaddict said:


> Thank you!  Very true about the creme...I think black would be just the most carefree (I'm never worried about taking my PM out and I absolutely adore it, so who cares having the same colorway, they're such different bags...) the turtledove does also look stunning!!  Maybe I'll treat myself to a little Friday afternoon break from work shopping excursion and see if they can order it for me then...thanks for your help!!


If you like the color no problem getting it again, you know you like it and it works for you....I just know I would wreck the creme NF quickly especially if using it as a carefree bag....I think noir or turtledove are awesome choices! I hope you can find it!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> If you like the color no problem getting it again, you know you like it and it works for you....I just know I would wreck the creme NF quickly especially if using it as a carefree bag....I think noir or turtledove are awesome choices! I hope you can find it!


Omg ok after you said the turtledove color I looked up a youtube video on it (because to me it looked a little more taupe-y/brownish on the website) but seeing how its really a true grey OMG - I kid you not I just ran down to the LV store near me, saw it in person on the on the go PM tote and I was like - ok I NEED this bag!!  I asked to be put on a waiting list if they have one but they were able to order it for me there and it'll arrive in 3-6 days I'm over the moon!!!! Now how to explain my two major bag purchases in one month to my fiancé lol whoopsies  

But thank you for the recommendation on the turtledove!!  You're so right - it truly is *stunning* in person!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ATLbagaddict said:


> Omg ok after you said the turtledove color I looked up a youtube video on it (because to me it looked a little more taupe-y/brownish on the website) but seeing how its really a true grey OMG - I kid you not I just ran down to the LV store near me, saw it in person on the on the go PM tote and I was like - ok I NEED this bag!!  I asked to be put on a waiting list if they have one but they were able to order it for me there and it'll arrive in 3-6 days I'm over the moon!!!! Now how to explain my two major bag purchases in one month to my fiancé lol whoopsies
> 
> But thank you for the recommendation on the turtledove!!  You're so right - it truly is *stunning* in person!!


Congrats, I think it’s a beautiful color and I hope you love it!!!! I’m sure he will understand!!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats, I think it’s a beautiful color and I hope you love it!!!! I’m sure he will understand!!


Thank you!!  I’m so excited for it to arrive!!  And I just sold a bag to fashionphile that I had no plans for the funds so I don’t really feel guilty - as long as it’s coming from the bag fund pile I’m all good   But now seriously off to ban island


----------



## despair

Is it just me or is the Singapore live stream unwatchable?? As in literally it's jerky and sound is cutting in and out.


----------



## m.g.s.c

Has anyone done preorders or ordering from a CA before? It’s my first time and I ordered 2 items. How would you know the status of your order since there is no tracking or what so ever? I didn’t order from a CA near me so I just wanted to know what the timeframe would look like.


----------



## Styleanyone

m.g.s.c said:


> Has anyone done preorders or ordering from a CA before? It’s my first time and I ordered 2 items. How would you know the status of your order since there is no tracking or what so ever? I didn’t order from a CA near me so I just wanted to know what the timeframe would look like.


Your SA will let you know when your orders come in. You can also check with your SA. There is no way to know though. Just waiting! Nowadays, even SA won’t know when if it is a popular item.


----------



## sbjackson88

m.g.s.c said:


> Has anyone done preorders or ordering from a CA before? It’s my first time and I ordered 2 items. How would you know the status of your order since there is no tracking or what so ever? I didn’t order from a CA near me so I just wanted to know what the timeframe would look like.


I just pre ordered my nano speedy from my SA today so i have no idea how long it will take for me to receive it


----------



## Zars0530

I'm looking to buy a Speedy B 30 in DE. It's currently out of stock online. Does anyone know how often these come back in stock? Thanks!


----------



## chippylover

Anyone using a guitar strap for their speedy? Have seen lots of colourful and exotic ones in Etsy. I have a new classic speedy and I’m going to convert it to a bandouliere with drings on each side. Looking for a funky and edgy straps.


----------



## sbjackson88

m.g.s.c said:


> Has anyone done preorders or ordering from a CA before? It’s my first time and I ordered 2 items. How would you know the status of your order since there is no tracking or what so ever? I didn’t order from a CA near me so I just wanted to know what the timeframe would look like.


Still waiting on my order. Have you received yours?


----------



## m.g.s.c

sbjackson88 said:


> Still waiting on my order. Have you received yours?


I’m still waiting too. I heard one item is shipped though. Should be coming in a couple of days.


----------



## MooMooVT

I ordered my Speedy B 35 My Heritage on 3/26 and now I'm waiting very impatiently for it to ship. I HATE WAITING!

That's all. Just needed to vent


----------



## londonparismaybetokyo

MooMooVT said:


> I ordered my Speedy B 35 My Heritage on 3/26 and now I'm waiting very impatiently for it to ship. I HATE WAITING!
> 
> That's all. Just needed to vent


Waiting is desole, overrated, and all around terrible Periodtttttt!!!!!!  We all hate waiting, dont make us wait , for real!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

londonparismaybetokyo said:


> Waiting is desole, overrated, and all around terrible Periodtttttt!!!!!!  We all hate waiting, dont make us wait , for real!!!


IKR? And with the lockdowns in France - it will likely be a longer than usual wait. Which I understand but don't like!


----------



## snibor

Can someone refresh my memory. There’s a small bag (slightly larger than pochette) that came out a few years ago. Monogram canvas. It had a long multicolored strap that was non detachable.   Wasn’t too popular. I think the name started with letter “L” but I could be mistaken.  Anyone know what I’m talking about?  For some reason I cannot remember the name.


----------



## Iamminda

snibor said:


> Can someone refresh my memory. There’s a small bag (slightly larger than pochette) that came out a few years ago. Monogram canvas. It had a long multicolored strap that was non detachable.   Wasn’t too popular. I think the name started with letter “L” but I could be mistaken.  Anyone know what I’m talking about?  For some reason I cannot remember the name.



Lorette


----------



## snibor

Iamminda said:


> Lorette


Yes!!!   Thank you so much!  This was driving me crazy!!


----------



## waimanalo18

i need a speedy 30 in azur and its taking forever to be back in stock in store and online  i didnt realized they are hard to get no a days!


----------



## toujours*chic

Any intel on this cutie?


----------



## LemonDrop

I want to order an item and pick it up in store on my trip to NYC. Does anyone know how long they will hold it for me? I can't find that answer on their site. Right now it's about 2 weeks before my trip and the item keeps popping back and forth between Place in Cart and Check back soon. So I want to secure it as soon as I can.


----------



## bibogirl

LemonDrop said:


> I want to order an item and pick it up in store on my trip to NYC. Does anyone know how long they will hold it for me? I can't find that answer on their site. Right now it's about 2 weeks before my trip and the item keeps popping back and forth between Place in Cart and Check back soon. So I want to secure it as soon as I can.


I recently placed an order online and picked it up in store. The website or the email said that the store would hold it for 30 days before cancelling and refunding your card.


----------



## LemonDrop

@bibogirl that's perfect info !!! Thank you so much.


----------



## sbjackson88

LemonDrop said:


> I want to order an item and pick it up in store on my trip to NYC. Does anyone know how long they will hold it for me? I can't find that answer on their site. Right now it's about 2 weeks before my trip and the item keeps popping back and forth between Place in Cart and Check back soon. So I want to secure it as soon as I can.


They hold the item for 30 days


----------



## sbjackson88

m.g.s.c said:


> Has anyone done preorders or ordering from a CA before? It’s my first time and I ordered 2 items. How would you know the status of your order since there is no tracking or what so ever? I didn’t order from a CA near me so I just wanted to know what the timeframe would look like.


there is no way to track it until it ships. sometimes it just depends. i had preordered the nano speedy and my sa said it would like 1-2 months and it took a week and a half


----------



## waimanalo18

Hi guys. i want to purchase a speedy 30 in Damier azur but I dont know how to actually buy it at this point. Its been out of stock on the website, have contacted multiple SA’s, have called Client services god know how many times already to try to get them order it but they couldnt, I have also emailed the concierge same thing they couldnt. Preloved groups and fashionphile prices are going up on the speedys  i hate to buy a used one for over the price of a retail brand new bag. Ugh!


----------



## weezer

Is LV still planning to send out their annual Book in the future?
(I haven’t received one in the mail for some time and I heard they stopped during Covid 19)


----------



## GJ*

I haven't received an LV book for a long time.
This is the first time that I have received such a beautiful card.  It's such a nice gesture.


----------



## travelbliss

GJ* said:


> I haven't received an LV book for a long time.
> This is the first time that I have received such a beautiful card.  It's such a nice gesture.
> View attachment 5073340
> 
> View attachment 5073341


So nice to still get traditional post mail surprises !!!  They rarely do this here in the states....


----------



## jmah

For those of you who have the monogram bum bag... does your front tab brand stamp look this light, esp compared to the stamping of the leather top handle? Not sure if this is a defect or if this is the way it is supposed to be. They just look completely different. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lolly

Ive been stalking a few bags lately, the mini pochette accessories is my main want - but I fell down the YouTube rabbit hole and now I think I might actually the nano speedy. Someone layered it on their speedy 25 and it was so cute. I'm so conflicted about the strap being permanent though. Rough decision.


----------



## waimanalo18

Can you cancel an order placed by concierge thats pending product availability status?


----------



## jenlynne25

Lolly said:


> Ive been stalking a few bags lately, the mini pochette accessories is my main want - but I fell down the YouTube rabbit hole and now I think I might actually the nano speedy. Someone layered it on their speedy 25 and it was so cute. I'm so conflicted about the strap being permanent though. Rough decision.


I love the nano speedy but ultimately decided not to get it because of the strap.  If it was removable I’d have that bag in a flash!


----------



## LRuhlmam

Can anyone here help please?? Anybody know anything about vintage golf bags?? How to authenticate them (have tried several authentication services that won’t handle an unusual item) where to sell? I love LV, but not a golfer‍♀️


----------



## lv090

Hi all, 
First time posting here so please forgive me if this isn’t the right place. I was gifted this Louis Vuitton bag around 20 years ago by my father after he traveled to Paris. It has never been used, so is in absolutely perfect condition. I have with it the original dust bag. I am looking for an estimate value of the item so I can decide whether to sell or start to use. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## waimanalo18

lv090 said:


> Hi all,
> First time posting here so please forgive me if this isn’t the right place. I was gifted this Louis Vuitton bag around 20 years ago by my father after he traveled to Paris. It has never been used, so is in absolutely perfect condition. I have with it the original dust bag. I am looking for an estimate value of the item so I can decide whether to sell or start to use. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Is this authentic? Have you tried getting it professionally authenticated? Proauthenticator is what I use


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lv090 said:


> Hi all,
> First time posting here so please forgive me if this isn’t the right place. I was gifted this Louis Vuitton bag around 20 years ago by my father after he traveled to Paris. It has never been used, so is in absolutely perfect condition. I have with it the original dust bag. I am looking for an estimate value of the item so I can decide whether to sell or start to use. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Please get this professionally authenticated if you plan to sell it....


----------



## lv090

waimanalo18 said:


> Is this authentic? It doesnt look like to me but I could be wrong, Have you tried getting is professionally authenticated? Proauthenticator is what I use


Thanks for the reply. I was told it was bought from the Paris store but I understand I would need to get it authenticated before selling. I am looking for a ballpark figure from this site if that’s possible


----------



## lv090

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Please get this professionally authenticated if you plan to sell it....


Thanks for your reply. That's my problem, I'm not sure whether it is worth selling. I have tried googling similar bags for reference but have had no luck as I'm not sure of the style name. Hoping someone had some insight into this style


----------



## snibor

lv090 said:


> Thanks for your reply. That's my problem, I'm not sure whether it is worth selling. I have tried googling similar bags for reference but have had no luck as I'm not sure of the style name. Hoping someone had some insight into this style


Get it authenticated then check eBay for listing prices if authentic.


----------



## lv090

snibor said:


> Get it authenticated then check eBay for listing prices if authentic.


Do you know the style name?


----------



## snibor

lv090 said:


> Do you know the style name?


I don’t.  Authenticator will know.


----------



## lv090

I know I can pay to get it authenticated, just hoping for some more basic info from a Louis Vuitton enthusiast


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lv090 said:


> I know I can pay to get it authenticated, just hoping for some more basic info from a Louis Vuitton enthusiast


I don’t think LV made this style.


----------



## lv090

Thank you for the info! All good as I was just curious as it's been sitting in storage. Thank you for your help


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody have any experience w getting a pre-loved item w a receipt replaced? I bought a bumbag and noticed these little cute on the canvas of the back pocket zipper…worried that it’ll get worse so I was hoping to take it in.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

lv090 said:


> I know I can pay to get it authenticated, just hoping for some more basic info from a Louis Vuitton enthusiast


My guess is somewhere around $500 range. Especially that is not a very known style.


----------



## travelbliss

lv090 said:


> Hi all,
> First time posting here so please forgive me if this isn’t the right place. I was gifted this Louis Vuitton bag around 20 years ago by my father after he traveled to Paris. It has never been used, so is in absolutely perfect condition. I have with it the original dust bag. I am looking for an estimate value of the item so I can decide whether to sell or start to use. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


 This item you posted will be worth more to you as a _personal memento from your father_ than it will be on the retail/resell market as this style was not produced by LV, and for this reason alone, it should be "priceless".


----------



## travelbliss

k5ml3k said:


> Anybody have any experience w getting a pre-loved item w a receipt replaced? I bought a bumbag and noticed these little cute on the canvas of the back pocket zipper…worried that it’ll get worse so I was hoping to take it in.


Sadly,  unless it was something bought within a one year period (and still this is not 100% guaranteed),  and you bought it _*new*_, with a documented receipt,  LV will NOT replace any canvas that has cracked.


----------



## fc1

Hi Everyone.

Do you think it's likely that the Speedy b 30 in empreinte will ever be back again. I did not buy it for some reason, and only bought a speedy empreinte 25 pre-loved recently. I love it and want a size 30 too. HARD to find!! pre loved.


----------



## Miss Aloha 808

Aloha Dolls and guys! New here .....I have a question.....has anyone ever bought a LV bag from the LV boutique and you know you bought it there, you have the original reciept, dust bag , box and shopping bag to prove it!!! .....but, this may sound dumb but I've never checked the serial code til 3 years after I bought the bag, and there is NO SERIAL CODE TAG!!!....omg!! I freaked!!! Took it to the boutique and they kept it for a few weeks. When I went to pick it up, they had no explanation as to why it didnt have a serial number!!!! Omg!!!! $2500 spent!!!   Has this ever happened to anyone here????? Super bummed!!!!


----------



## Zoezampalunga

Youre probably referring  to the date code. What is the name of the bag?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Does the lack of inventory in the stores result in multiple returns?

I am speaking of my own experience and wish there were more in the stores to try on and see in person. Specially when it comes to same style different sizes.  I am at the verge of returning my graceful pm again after returning for color first, because I think MM probably fits me better. Just wanted to hear your opinions.


----------



## fc1

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Does the lack of inventory in the stores result in multiple returns?
> 
> I am speaking of my own experience and wish there were more in the stores to try on and see in person. Specially when it comes to same style different sizes.  I am at the verge of returning my graceful pm again after returning for color first, because I think MM probably fits me better. Just wanted to hear your opinions.


I agree with you. Most of the time only one size in the store. Or only canvas but you anted to try the empreinte as well.
This is very frustrating because in my case i'm too far from the store. When i have the chance to visit the store, this is the problem.


----------



## Georgee girl

lv090 said:


> Hi all,
> First time posting here so please forgive me if this isn’t the right place. I was gifted this Louis Vuitton bag around 20 years ago by my father after he traveled to Paris. It has never been used, so is in absolutely perfect condition. I have with it the original dust bag. I am looking for an estimate value of the item so I can decide whether to sell or start to use. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


Does it have a date code?


----------



## becks___

Hi guys! 
I'm looking to purchase the LV lock it necklace (for unicef) and was wondering if anyone here has it and can speak to the quality of the necklace? TIA!


----------



## ohfrankie

Hello, all! 

What are some of your most regrettable purchases and/or sells?

My first LV was a Speedy B 25 in the DE canvas, and I always regretted not getting it in the Mono canvas. Tried loving it and used it as much as I could, but there was always that feeling. I ended up selling it in hopes someone would enjoy it much more than me.

I never thought I'd regret selling anything, but I've thought about it and I do regret selling my LV Victorine wallet. When I first bought it, I used to wish I had just bought a bigger wallet, like the zippy, but it was so cute and the magenta interior was so beautiful so I stuck with it for years. Then the pandemic hit us and I ended up selling it during quarantine, thinking I've outgrown the small size anyway. Now that I'm into smaller everyday bags, I do regret selling it. It would have fit so nicely in my PSM. :')

Just wanted to know anyone else's thoughts or experiences!


----------



## LittleStar88

ohfrankie said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> What are some of your most regrettable purchases and/or sells?
> 
> My first LV was a Speedy B 25 in the DE canvas, and I always regretted not getting it in the Mono canvas. Tried loving it and used it as much as I could, but there was always that feeling. I ended up selling it in hopes someone would enjoy it much more than me.
> 
> I never thought I'd regret selling anything, but I've thought about it and I do regret selling my LV Victorine wallet. When I first bought it, I used to wish I had just bought a bigger wallet, like the zippy, but it was so cute and the magenta interior was so beautiful so I stuck with it for years. Then the pandemic hit us and I ended up selling it during quarantine, thinking I've outgrown the small size anyway. Now that I'm into smaller everyday bags, I do regret selling it. It would have fit so nicely in my PSM. :')
> 
> Just wanted to know anyone else's thoughts or experiences!



Not sure if it’s regrettable, but the Graceful MM. It was like a bottomless pit even with an organizer. In the year and a half I had it I carried it once? Twice? I just couldn’t make it work for me.


----------



## TXLVlove

I kind of regret selling my speedyb 25 in DE.  I got a regular speedy 30 DE then sold that to get a 30b in DE.  I love the size but sometimes wish I had the smaller one too!


----------



## ohfrankie

LittleStar88 said:


> Not sure if it’s regrettable, but the Graceful MM. It was like a bottomless pit even with an organizer. In the year and a half I had it I carried it once? Twice? I just couldn’t make it work for me.


Ooh, you're the second person that has told me they regretted getting the Graceful! What about it appealed to you at first?


----------



## ohfrankie

TXLVlove said:


> I kind of regret selling my speedyb 25 in DE.  I got a regular speedy 30 DE then sold that to get a 30b in DE.  I love the size but sometimes wish I had the smaller one too!


Have you considered selling your 30b DE for a 25? It's crazy to think how much of a difference the size can make for us!


----------



## LittleStar88

ohfrankie said:


> Ooh, you're the second person that has told me they regretted getting the Graceful! What about it appealed to you at first?




It looks great on other people, felt comfy when I tried it on, and I was trying not to buy a Neverfull (dumb thoughts that they’re so common and I wanted to be different). Turns out the Neverfull was the better choice for my lifestyle and I’d buy another Neverfull in a heartbeat (They’re popular for a reason).


----------



## ohfrankie

LittleStar88 said:


> It looks great on other people, felt comfy when I tried it on, and I was trying not to buy a Neverfull (dumb thoughts that they’re so common and I wanted to be different). Turns out the Neverfull was the better choice for my lifestyle and I’d buy another Neverfull in a heartbeat (They’re popular for a reason).


Right, some people shy away from the popular items or look down on them but in reality, they really are popular for a good reason!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

LittleStar88 said:


> It looks great on other people, felt comfy when I tried it on, and I was trying not to buy a Neverfull (dumb thoughts that they’re so common and I wanted to be different). Turns out the Neverfull was the better choice for my lifestyle and I’d buy another Neverfull in a heartbeat (They’re popular for a reason).


I have recently bought graceful PM and waiting on MM to arrive to decide which one I like the best on me. Interesting comment about the bottomless pit! I too don’t like/want a NF because it’s too popular.


----------



## LittleStar88

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I have recently bought graceful PM and waiting on MM to arrive to decide which one I like the best on me. Interesting comment about the bottomless pit! I too don’t like/want a NF because it’s too popular.



It wasn't just that Graceful is like a bottomless pit, it felt like a big black hole and the opening was too fussy for me to get into and dig around. I felt like it is intended to be more of a slouchy hobo type bag and when you put an organizer or fill it, it doesn't keep that look.

The fussiness factor drove me bonkers. Surprisingly super happy with my Neverfull though! No fuss, can carry allllll the things!


----------



## Lolly

Does anyone on here actually own a Sac retro? I have an opportunity to get one, I've wanted one forever and I'm wondering just actually how practical a bag this is.


----------



## lalaLita

Hi. Has anyone purchased this  BANDOULIÈRE? I saw a post here with it on the multi pochette accessory bags and fell in love. Anyone have any pics of this on any other bags?


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Does anyone know how to escalate stock requests to LV? I live in the Philippines and I have fully paid a fuschia taigarama coin cardholder last April but until now, there have been no stocks. Not ever since the March launch. Client services here seem to be helpless also. I have seen all other limited edition items available in store, except this fuschia cch. I am so frustrated and disappointed with LV right now. All my love/appetite for their items went down the drain because of this. I dont understand how they cant allocate a stock in the Philippines for an slg


----------



## LittleStar88

lalaLita said:


> Hi. Has anyone purchased this  BANDOULIÈRE? I saw a post here with it on the multi pochette accessory bags and fell in love. Anyone have any pics of this on any other bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094016




I just purchased it in khaki to use with the Utility Crossbody in monogram (comes with white strap - I wanted something else to use on a daily basis that won't get dirty so easily and save the white strap for occasional use).

I can use it with my Speedy 25 and PSM for crossbody and it actually looks good


----------



## lalaLita

LittleStar88 said:


> I just purchased it in khaki to use with the Utility Crossbody in monogram (comes with white strap - I wanted something else to use on a daily basis that won't get dirty so easily and save the white strap for occasional use).
> 
> I can use it with my Speedy 25 and PSM for crossbody and it actually looks good


Please if you have the time post some pics! I’d love to see it on each.


----------



## LittleStar88

lalaLita said:


> Please if you have the time post some pics! I’d love to see it on each.



Sure thing! I haven't unboxed the strap yet, and the utility crossbody doesn't arrive until next Tuesday (waiting is sooooo hard). I'll post once I have everything together


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Did the LV site take away the find in store option on the US site?


----------



## k5ml3k

Is it stupid to look for an item that’s new from a specific time?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Is it stupid to look for an item that’s new from a specific time?


Do you mean by the date code?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did the LV site take away the find in store option on the US site?


I’m wondering the same. Anyone have some intel?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> I’m wondering the same. Anyone have some intel?


I figured it out...they just changed the way it looks when you search. Instead of a list when you put in the Location it shows in map form...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> I’m wondering the same. Anyone have some intel?


Actually it doesn’t work. Just shows LV locations.....Not sure why they took it away???


----------



## k5ml3k

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you mean by the date code?


 Yeah


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

k5ml3k said:


> Yeah


Not stupid at all if the date means something to you...Just may be hard to find those date codes plus LV isn’t using date codes anymore....


----------



## emilove

Hello, just curious what ppl opinions are about Small leather goods made in Spain compared to made in France? should I aim for France? is it really better quality?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

emilove said:


> Hello, just curious what ppl opinions are about Small leather goods made in Spain compared to made in France? should I aim for France? is it really better quality?


There is no difference in quality. Usually it is a personal preference of the person wanting a particular place it’s made.....


----------



## Moxisox

Wow. Out of all the women’s canvas bags LV makes, only 5 are actually available to purchase online right now (on the US site). They REALLY don’t want people buying the canvas bags anymore. I also noticed like posted above, they took away the Find in Store option.


----------



## LittleStar88

Moxisox said:


> Wow. Out of all the women’s canvas bags LV makes, only 5 are actually available to purchase online right now (on the US site). They REALLY don’t want people buying the canvas bags anymore. I also noticed like posted above, they took away the Find in Store option.



OMG! I just did a search and one canvas bag and one strap available online


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moxisox said:


> Wow. Out of all the women’s canvas bags LV makes, only 5 are actually available to purchase online right now (on the US site). They REALLY don’t want people buying the canvas bags anymore. I also noticed like posted above, they took away the Find in Store option.


I noticed they took the option away . That stinks!


----------



## jwd246810

Random question and hoping this thread may be able to give me some answers but pre orders for a collection I want pieces from open next week and at wondering am I able to order two of the same pieces when placing a pre order? If not in same transaction, different? Or one with one CA and one thru another? 
TIA


----------



## BleuSaphir

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Actually it doesn’t work. Just shows LV locations.....Not sure why they took it away???


I’m so upset with the changes. I really felt locating the item in store was very insightful. Now I have to guess and make a gamble to come inside the store or contact the employees for the particular stores for an answer.


----------



## Iamminda

BleuSaphir said:


> I’m so upset with the changes. I really felt locating the item in store was very insightful. Now I have to guess and make a gamble to come inside the store or contact the employees for the particular stores for an answer.



I just saw this topic now but this past week, I have been searching on the EU website for US stock availability.  It may not be 100% up to date but it gives you a starting point.  Example, a bag I have been eyeing at showed it was available at 7 US stores on the website.  When I texted my SA about it, she said she saw 4 available for ordering.


----------



## LVtingting

LittleStar88 said:


> OMG! I just did a search and one canvas bag and one strap available online


Yeah, I notice that too! They took away “find in store”, it is “it is find a store near you” ?! What good is that???? I can easily use google map for that!!


----------



## LVtingting

Moxisox said:


> Wow. Out of all the women’s canvas bags LV makes, only 5 are actually available to purchase online right now (on the US site). They REALLY don’t want people buying the canvas bags anymore. I also noticed like posted above, they took away the Find in Store option.


I don’t like they took away the “ Find in Store” features which was the best feature as far as I concerned


----------



## lalaLita

I adore the LV round coin pouch but rarely ever have the need to store coins. Has anyone found any other uses for it? It looks like a lovely little accessory but I am unsure what else it could be used for.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BleuSaphir said:


> I’m so upset with the changes. I really felt locating the item in store was very insightful. Now I have to guess and make a gamble to come inside the store or contact the employees for the particular stores for an answer.


I know! I don’t like it either..Now it’s a total gamble if the item is available , before at least you could see if a store had it. I would think it would make more calls to customer service for people trying to locate items. I hope they change their mind and bring that feature back!


----------



## DivotDiva

jwd246810 said:


> Random question and hoping this thread may be able to give me some answers but pre orders for a collection I want pieces from open next week and at wondering am I able to order two of the same pieces when placing a pre order? If not in same transaction, different? Or one with one CA and one thru another?
> TIA


I believe you can buy two of the same item on the website (if avail) , so probably also in store/ pre order On one order.  Hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## snibor

lalaLita said:


> I adore the LV round coin pouch but rarely ever have the need to store coins. Has anyone found any other uses for it? It looks like a lovely little accessory but I am unsure what else it could be used for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100518


I have one not lv but use for earphones.


----------



## fettfleck

I find it very difficult to order online anyway. I regularly bought pieces in store for years, but online they cancelled four of five of my orders without any explanation. Very upsetting. 
Luckily I have a store in my town, but still, I don't always want the fuss of going through the city for buying something.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Why are all the items stating item unavailable check back soon?


----------



## slytheringirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Why are all the items stating item unavailable check back soon?



They're out of stock. Also from what I gather, they took away the option to find it in a store. I have two items on my wishlist that are currently out of stock and there isn't an option to see if it's in a particular store. I guess they used to do that? I'm new to the lux scene so I'm not sure how things used to be.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

slytheringirl said:


> They're out of stock. Also from what I gather, they took away the option to find it in a store. I have two items on my wishlist that are currently out of stock and there isn't an option to see if it's in a particular store. I guess they used to do that? I'm new to the lux scene so I'm not sure how things used to be.


It’s just weird as the out of stock message has changed. Yes, they also recently took the option away to find the item in the store..As @Iamminda mentioned, you can go to a different country website and search stock for US. That is what I have been doing...


----------



## slytheringirl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s just weird as the out of stock message has changed. Yes, they also recently took the option away to find the item in the store..As @Iamminda mentioned, you can go to a different country website and search stock for US. That is what I have been doing...



Got it. I didn't know that changed, that's how I've always seen it.


----------



## Georgee girl

lalaLita said:


> I adore the LV round coin pouch but rarely ever have the need to store coins. Has anyone found any other uses for it? It looks like a lovely little accessory but I am unsure what else it could be used for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100518


I use mine as a key holder.  Not sure if they are all the same size.  Mine is the round one from the Trio Pouch. I just stuff the keys in. Sometimes I clip it to my bag as a charm.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

lalaLita said:


> I adore the LV round coin pouch but rarely ever have the need to store coins. Has anyone found any other uses for it? It looks like a lovely little accessory but I am unsure what else it could be used for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100518


Don’t have one but I can see it can be used for airpods!


----------



## rowdy3

When will things return to normal? Im getting tired of not being able to get in because I didn't make an appointment. I could be added to the list but the wait is 4 hours. If I go in I can't touch anything and the SA follows me and guides me in the direction Im suppose to go.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

everything is out of stock online and it seems like they are not restocking any items..


----------



## lalaLita

rowdy3 said:


> When will things return to normal? Im getting tired of not being able to get in because I didn't make an appointment. I could be added to the list but the wait is 4 hours. If I go in I can't touch anything and the SA follows me and guides me in the direction Im suppose to go.


I agree, it’s very frustrating. I had an online pick up and was luckily able to skip the big line. I was able to wait in a shorter one for appointments. The SA handed me the bag outside the store in the line,  (my purchase was boxed and wrapped). I asked if I was able to see if before I walked away just to check and make sure it was good to go. She looked at me funny and said online orders are usually not checked, but then she kindly allowed me to walk in the store to view my purchase anyway. I mean, I had spent $2500 and think it should be standard to look at the piece before walking away and driving the hour and a half home. The whole experience was odd. I would have loved to see what they had in store while I was there but felt so rushed. By me looking at my purchase before leaving felt like an inconvenience.


----------



## behindtheseams

Does anyone know when the LV x Fornasetti collection might be released? Which month does LV typically release its F/W items in stores?


----------



## travelbliss

behindtheseams said:


> Does anyone know when the LV x Fornasetti collection might be released? Which month does LV typically release its F/W items in stores?



Usually late August or September.  Here's the thread if you want to follow updates :






						FW21 LV x Fornasetti
					

Here’s a thread for all the architecture fans!  This collection is very polarizing but I love it. I’m saving my pennies for at least one LV x Fornasetti bag lol




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## travelbliss

rowdy3 said:


> When will things return to normal? Im getting tired of not being able to get in because I didn't make an appointment. I could be added to the list but the wait is 4 hours. If I go in I can't touch anything and the SA follows me and guides me in the direction Im suppose to go.





lalaLita said:


> I agree, it’s very frustrating. I had an online pick up and was luckily able to skip the big line. I was able to wait in a shorter one for appointments. The SA handed me the bag outside the store in the line,  (my purchase was boxed and wrapped). I asked if I was able to see if before I walked away just to check and make sure it was good to go. She looked at me funny and said online orders are usually not checked, but then she kindly allowed me to walk in the store to view my purchase anyway. I mean, I had spent $2500 and think it should be standard to look at the piece before walking away and driving the hour and a half home. The whole experience was odd. I would have loved to see what they had in store while I was there but felt so rushed. By me looking at my purchase before leaving felt like an inconvenience.




Just wondering where you guys are that the wait times to enter are *FOUR* hours ???   Even if you make an appt,  you shouldn't feel like you are being rushed just to browse the new items....sorry to hear this !!


----------



## behindtheseams

travelbliss said:


> Usually late August or September.  Here's the thread if you want to follow updates :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FW21 LV x Fornasetti
> 
> 
> Here’s a thread for all the architecture fans!  This collection is very polarizing but I love it. I’m saving my pennies for at least one LV x Fornasetti bag lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thanks so much! The Fornasetti collection has really grown on me and I can't stop thinking about the Speedy in the Roman medallion print.


----------



## travelbliss

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks so much! The Fornasetti collection has really grown on me and I can't stop thinking about the Speedy in the Roman medallion print.


You may want to reserve it now if they are taking pre-orders if you know for sure !!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s just weird as the out of stock message has changed. Yes, they also recently took the option away to find the item in the store..As @Iamminda mentioned, you can go to a different country website and search stock for US. That is what I have been doing...


It's also odd they took away the notify me when back in stock option too.


----------



## lalaLita

Aliluvlv said:


> It's also odd they took away the notify me when back in stock option too.


If I add it to my favorites I noticed I will get an email when it is back in stock. The problem is I am never quick enough to order before the inventory goes out again!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

The chat box allows user to look up store stock by item name.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

rowdy3 said:


> When will things return to normal? Im getting tired of not being able to get in because I didn't make an appointment. I could be added to the list but the wait is 4 hours. If I go in I can't touch anything and the SA follows me and guides me in the direction Im suppose to go.



I have a semi normal experience on Monday of this week. I walked in and they told me to look around until the CA comes and gets me to show me anything I needed to see. There were one other party trying on bags and one person getting finished up.
Also I have been lucky with going to the store inside Neimans, at most there is one or two people ahead of me. I will never wait 4 hrs in a line unless I guess I have to make a return.

my issue they have nothing in stock seems like. And makes the purchase difficult.


----------



## CAcker01

lalaLita said:


> I agree, it’s very frustrating. I had an online pick up and was luckily able to skip the big line. I was able to wait in a shorter one for appointments. The SA handed me the bag outside the store in the line,  (my purchase was boxed and wrapped). I asked if I was able to see if before I walked away just to check and make sure it was good to go. She looked at me funny and said online orders are usually not checked, but then she kindly allowed me to walk in the store to view my purchase anyway. I mean, I had spent $2500 and think it should be standard to look at the piece before walking away and driving the hour and a half home. The whole experience was odd. I would have loved to see what they had in store while I was there but felt so rushed. By me looking at my purchase before leaving felt like an inconvenience.



this is maddening! i bought my first bag last weekend (well, i was gifted it by my boyfriend) and we waited 45 minutes to even get into the store. the stock of actual bags in store was SO low. one SA was walking around checking drawers and under his breath said "all of these drawers are basically empty". i ended up being able to snag the lambskin speedy bandouliere 22 and i am obsessed with it!! my boyfriend got a belt. my boyfriend and i called his mom and showed her my gift when we got home saturday evening and she mentioned a bag she had been dying over and we had seen it in our store the day before. 

my boyfriend decided he was going to purchase that bag for his mom on sunday so around lunchtime, i texted the SA who had helped us the day before and didn't get a response. 3 hours went by so we just went to the store. the same woman was working the door as the day before and we told her we had texted the SA, wanted a particular bag, and were ready to purchase. i showed her my speedy we had bought the day before and she barely acknowledged me gushing over my purchase. the door woman went inside and told the SA to check her texts and then added us to the waitlist which was about 90 minutes at this time. i was a little irritated because i felt like we had spent $4500 the day before in store on my bag and his belt and were there to buy a $4400 bag (the beaubourg hobo in black leather) but agreed to wait. 

we waited about 45 minutes when the SA finally wrote me back and said "the bag is on reserve, come back when you are ready". we were literally sitting on a couch right outside the store door so i wrote back immediately and we jumped up and went to the door. the door woman proceeded to tell us that my SA had just put the bag on reserve and gone to lunch. i asked why would she just leave for lunch when we simply needed to do the actual purchase and not try on anything, etc. and the door woman proceeds to tell me "you are still 25 people down the list so she saw your place in line and her manager told her to take lunch since you're so far down the list".

at my store, you add your name to a list and then get a text when it's time for you to come inside. there is no actual, physical line (there used to be) so nobody would have known if they had let us in to buy the bag ahead of those other 25 people. they door woman indicated that we would need to wait at least 30 minutes until our SA came back from lunch and probably longer because of the 25 people in front of us. i am sure people spend far more money in that store but we were going to have dropped over $9k in 24 hours in that store and to be treated so dismissively just didn't sit well with me. we ended up leaving and not getting the bag for his mom!! the SA texted me when she got back from lunch and apologized and said there are all these strict corporate rules they have to follow but the whole experience was just not how i felt it should be! but, again, that speedy purchase the day prior was my first Louis bag purchase so perhaps i am not a high caliber enough customer yet. i just felt the same as you - the whole experience was "odd".


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love_N_Lune said:


> The chat box allows user to look up store stock by item name.


You can still see stock by store?


----------



## Aliluvlv

CAcker01 said:


> this is maddening! i bought my first bag last weekend (well, i was gifted it by my boyfriend) and we waited 45 minutes to even get into the store. the stock of actual bags in store was SO low. one SA was walking around checking drawers and under his breath said "all of these drawers are basically empty". i ended up being able to snag the lambskin speedy bandouliere 22 and i am obsessed with it!! my boyfriend got a belt. my boyfriend and i called his mom and showed her my gift when we got home saturday evening and she mentioned a bag she had been dying over and we had seen it in our store the day before.
> 
> my boyfriend decided he was going to purchase that bag for his mom on sunday so around lunchtime, i texted the SA who had helped us the day before and didn't get a response. 3 hours went by so we just went to the store. the same woman was working the door as the day before and we told her we had texted the SA, wanted a particular bag, and were ready to purchase. i showed her my speedy we had bought the day before and she barely acknowledged me gushing over my purchase. the door woman went inside and told the SA to check her texts and then added us to the waitlist which was about 90 minutes at this time. i was a little irritated because i felt like we had spent $4500 the day before in store on my bag and his belt and were there to buy a $4400 bag (the beaubourg hobo in black leather) but agreed to wait.
> 
> we waited about 45 minutes when the SA finally wrote me back and said "the bag is on reserve, come back when you are ready". we were literally sitting on a couch right outside the store door so i wrote back immediately and we jumped up and went to the door. the door woman proceeded to tell us that my SA had just put the bag on reserve and gone to lunch. i asked why would she just leave for lunch when we simply needed to do the actual purchase and not try on anything, etc. and the door woman proceeds to tell me "you are still 25 people down the list so she saw your place in line and her manager told her to take lunch since you're so far down the list".
> 
> at my store, you add your name to a list and then get a text when it's time for you to come inside. there is no actual, physical line (there used to be) so nobody would have known if they had let us in to buy the bag ahead of those other 25 people. they door woman indicated that we would need to wait at least 30 minutes until our SA came back from lunch and probably longer because of the 25 people in front of us. i am sure people spend far more money in that store but we were going to have dropped over $9k in 24 hours in that store and to be treated so dismissively just didn't sit well with me. we ended up leaving and not getting the bag for his mom!! the SA texted me when she got back from lunch and apologized and said there are all these strict corporate rules they have to follow but the whole experience was just not how i felt it should be! but, again, that speedy purchase the day prior was my first Louis bag purchase so perhaps i am not a high caliber enough customer yet. i just felt the same as you - the whole experience was "odd".


Yikes I am so sorry you had that experience.  I don't think I'd ever shop in person again if that's the new normal. I've been buying my items online vs. in store and so far have been lucky with the ones I've received. I just saw your S22 pics in the passenger seat thread and hope you are loving your very beautiful piece. Hopefully this experience won't tarnish that feeling and you can go back to gushing over it. What a gorgeous item to get as your first LV bag. Congratulations!


----------



## jwd246810

DivotDiva said:


> I believe you can buy two of the same item on the website (if avail) , so probably also in store/ pre order On one order.  Hopefully someone else can chime in.


that’s what I figured but I’ve heard conflicting things from different cas so trying to see others experiences. I appreciate you responding


----------



## CAcker01

Aliluvlv said:


> Yikes I am so sorry you had that experience.  I don't think I'd ever shop in person again if that's the new normal. I've been buying my items online vs. in store and so far have been lucky with the ones I've received. I just saw your S22 pics in the passenger seat thread and hope you are loving your very beautiful piece. Hopefully this experience won't tarnish that feeling and you can go back to gushing over it. What a gorgeous item to get as your first LV bag. Congratulations!



thank you so much!! i love this bag dearly! i carried her to dinner last night and got a lot of envious stares lol!! i just don't feel confident shopping online yet because i don't know the sizes and materials and details well enough yet to be spending $3 or $4k on things and returning them. and, of course, the things i seem to like are always low or no stock!

my SA told me last night that the khaki coussin release date keeps being pushed back so it reads unavailable online but should become available this month. is this true?!? i thought it had been released. i say "my SA" but she is just the one who sold me the speedy. is it normal for the SA to not know much about the bags? she didn't explain ANYTHING about the lambskin or how the bag was in very high demand when i was shopping and it kind of surprised me when i left to read all about the bag. she had been trying hard to sell me a capucine for some reason lol 

y'all it looks like the speedy 22 is ATB on the US site right now!!!


----------



## LittleStar88

Oof! This store is at an outdoor mall and is in close proximity to the parking lot (even I could do the sprint easily despite not being fit).









						Purse Snatchers Grab $100K in Louis Vuitton Bags at Palo Alto Shopping Center | San Jose Inside
					

Witnesses said a group of 11, described as males and females in their late teens to early 20s,  rushed into the store, grabbed 36 handbags, then ran through the mall and fled in five vehicles.




					www.sanjoseinside.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleStar88 said:


> Oof! This store is at an outdoor mall and is in close proximity to the parking lot (even I could do the sprint easily despite not being fit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Snatchers Grab $100K in Louis Vuitton Bags at Palo Alto Shopping Center | San Jose Inside
> 
> 
> Witnesses said a group of 11, described as males and females in their late teens to early 20s,  rushed into the store, grabbed 36 handbags, then ran through the mall and fled in five vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sanjoseinside.com


And so it starts again now that stores are open. You’d think people would have learned to be nicer during Covid.....


----------



## Love_N_Lune

LittleStar88 said:


> Oof! This store is at an outdoor mall and is in close proximity to the parking lot (even I could do the sprint easily despite not being fit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purse Snatchers Grab $100K in Louis Vuitton Bags at Palo Alto Shopping Center | San Jose Inside
> 
> 
> Witnesses said a group of 11, described as males and females in their late teens to early 20s,  rushed into the store, grabbed 36 handbags, then ran through the mall and fled in five vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sanjoseinside.com



Theft is so unbecoming.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> And so it starts again now that stores are open. You’d think people would have learned to be nicer during Covid.....


I think it did in just the first two weeks! I know hate and resentment is on both sides of social issues!  The mental health problems on the rise, everyone is on edge. I used to make small talks with everyone when I would be out, I don’t as much. I hate to be saying something and set someone off and get killed or cause a mass shooting! It is becoming a scary place! (At least here in US).


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Didn’t they make a toiletry pouch in the raffia pattern? Has that already been discontinued?


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Anybody having a trouble log in to LV account ?  I can’t even change a new password .


----------



## znerguven

Hey everyone, was anyone able to buy a PA recently in Europe? I have been checking online stock for ages, never available. I also have visited stores in different countries around Europe, it was never in stock. Is it possible that they discontinued this model?


----------



## travelbliss

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Didn’t they make a toiletry pouch in the raffia pattern? Has that already been discontinued?



Yes,  I'm sure it's been sold out,  was a rare unicorn.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

travelbliss said:


> Yes,  I'm sure it's been sold out,  was a rare unicorn.
> 
> View attachment 5117652


Yes, thank you !!! That was fast. I didn’t realize it was so limited ...


----------



## jasz130

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Didn’t they make a toiletry pouch in the raffia pattern? Has that already been discontinued?


I was actually just offered this about a week ago and declined. It's still out there. Maybe have an SA keep an eye out for it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jasz130 said:


> I was actually just offered this about a week ago and declined. It's still out there. Maybe have an SA keep an eye out for it.


Thank you for letting me know!!!! I will check with my SA.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Hi guys I just notice this little scratch on my bag well it doesn’t look like cut to me …I don’t know where it come from . Maybe I am just too picky lol do you think it will goes away by time ? Any idea how to get rid of it ? Or should I just leave it like that ?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

theara0101 said:


> Hi guys I just notice this little scratch on my bag well it doesn’t look like cut to me …I don’t know where it come from . Maybe I am just too picky lol do you think it will goes away by time ? Any idea how to get rid of it ? Or should I just leave it like that ?


Where?


----------



## waimanalo18

What you guys think about the new favorite in empreinte leather? I feel like I might give it a chance and to slowly transition to the leather bags but Im also curious of how the structure will hold up? Has anyone preordered and gotten the bag already?


----------



## Luxlover4ever

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Where?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

theara0101 said:


> Hi guys I just notice this little scratch on my bag well it doesn’t look like cut to me …I don’t know where it come from . Maybe I am just too picky lol do you think it will goes away by time ? Any idea how to get rid of it ? Or should I just leave it like that ?


Those wouldn’t bother me..the leather is going to scratch and I think when the leather patinas it won’t be noticeable....I would just leave it alone and enjoy the bag


----------



## lalgal

theara0101 said:


> Hi guys I just notice this little scratch on my bag well it doesn’t look like cut to me …I don’t know where it come from . Maybe I am just too picky lol do you think it will goes away by time ? Any idea how to get rid of it ? Or should I just leave it like that ?


Hi, It looks like it is in the leather itself, but if there is a raw edge to the line, I would return it.  If it is just indented it could also be that it sat against something and created an indentation.  You have to be comfortable with it and feel that the price you've paid for your lovely bag can withstand any potential long term issues.  I probably would send it back and hope for a better one.   Whatever you do, you will always have a Lovely bag.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

lalgal said:


> Hi, It looks like it is in the leather itself, but if there is a raw edge to the line, I would return it.  If it is just indented it could also be that it sat against something and created an indentation.  You have to be comfortable with it and feel that the price you've paid for your lovely bag can withstand any potential long term issues.  I probably would send it back and hope for a better one.   Whatever you do, you will always have a Lovely bag.


Yes I think it is indentation. I used it a couple time . I guess I accidentally sat it somewhere against something I didn’t know of and it create indentation. I just hope it will be fade or goes away by itself the more I use it .


----------



## snarshall

How long have you been/did you stalk an item before it was available online? Perks if it was the Neverfull PM in Mono


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

snarshall said:


> How long have you been/did you stalk an item before it was available online? Perks if it was the Neverfull PM in Mono



I've seen it a few days ago, off and on, and I haven't been in the market for it. I feel stock is becoming a little bit more easier to find in the last week. The Cherry interior was available last night.


----------



## snarshall

Is CS good about notifying you once you've been placed on a waitlist for an item?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snarshall said:


> Is CS good about notifying you once you've been placed on a waitlist for an item?


Online or in the store?


----------



## snarshall

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Online or in the store?


I emailed the concierge email address and the girl and I have been texting back & forth via phone. She told me today that she would put me on the waitlist and text me when it was ready for me to place the order...i am in the US


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snarshall said:


> I emailed the concierge email address and the girl and I have been texting back & forth via phone. She told me today that she would put me on the waitlist and text me when it was ready for me to place the order...i am in the US


I used to work with an online rep and would let me know when items I was looking for were available. I am sure she will let you know. check the website in case it becomes available...


----------



## needmorebags7

Does anyone have the packing cube in MM, and if so what do you use it for? It is good to store random smaller stuff or is it better to got for the Nice BB?


----------



## snarshall

If you have been added to a waitlist in the past, can you explain the process to me? I'm on one, but honestly it worries me that I will get skipped or miss out?


----------



## brokebutclassy

Does anyone know if they are going to be releasing any new fun empreinte colors for the PM and the key pouch? Looking to add some new pieces to my collection. Was looking into Chanel because I love their color choices but it is absurdly expensive. Thanks!


----------



## snarshall

Has anyone had CA line reach out to a location to purchase an item and actually had the store call you to buy?


----------



## travelbliss

snarshall said:


> Has anyone had CA line reach out to a location to purchase an item and actually had the store call you to buy?


Yes.  I found some HTF Watercolor items this way.  CS contacted the store where the items were located,  then the SA at the store called me directly.  This happens more quickly if you already have an established account with LV.


----------



## snarshall

travelbliss said:


> Yes.  I found some HTF Watercolor items this way.  CS contacted the store where the items were located,  then the SA at the store called me directly.  This happens more quickly if you already have an established account with LV.


I have an online LV acct but this would be my first NEW LV purchase


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I was surprised by stock becoming available more often on the web. This morning graceful and neverful were available atb.


----------



## Loriad

No one has mentioned the new sunglasses pouch gm?  I'm excited. I ordered it Friday and my order is in preparation!  Not sure if I'll like it but it seems bigger than the others I've looked at, mostly discontinued models on the preloved market. I tried to find a you tube video on it, but couldn't find one.


----------



## liketheboyzCDG

Hi im very new to this forum but i have a question,

Can a louis vuitton alma GM fit a 16 inch macbook pro? The macbook is about 14.5 inches in length and about 10 inches tall.

I know the measurement for an Alma GM is 15.25 inches, but im not sure if it will be too snug.

If anyone knows it would he greatly appreciated


----------



## LVtingting

Should we use Appleguard spray on LV newly “pretreated”or “pretanned”vachetta leather?! Does anyone know if it is still necessary?! Please advice TIA


----------



## Avx11

Hello! So a clasp on my key cles came off that attaches to the big clip. Does anyone know if I take it to the store they will be able to fix it for me there or will it have to be shipped off for repair? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Loriad

Avx11 said:


> Hello! So a clasp on my key cles came off that attaches to the big clip. Does anyone know if I take it to the store they will be able to fix it for me there or will it have to be shipped off for repair? Thank you in advance!!


I think I have read somewhere in the forum that they will fix that in the store, but I'm sure someone else who has had it done will chime in.  Good luck!


----------



## boyoverboard

Avx11 said:


> Hello! So a clasp on my key cles came off that attaches to the big clip. Does anyone know if I take it to the store they will be able to fix it for me there or will it have to be shipped off for repair? Thank you in advance!!


They should be able to fix in store!


----------



## seventyoneplace

Hi ladies! I just got the Dauphine wallet on chain and is having buyer remorse. How do people like it? Is it a good investment? Thanks!


----------



## natjyl

snarshall said:


> If you have been added to a waitlist in the past, can you explain the process to me? I'm on one, but honestly it worries me that I will get skipped or miss out?



You can call and check in every week (if you want) and double confirm that you're still on the waiting list. I'm quite sure there is still a "ranking" as in first come first serve. Depends on the country but when a waitlist is full there will be an order made or sourcing from another location etc etc. The timing really depends. I was on a mini pochette monogram waitlist and 3 days later they called and said it was available. But I've been on the key pouch monogram and nano speedy waitlist for a few weeks now and still haven't heard anything.


----------



## natjyl

Anyone gotten their hands on a Monogram Key pouch or a nano speedy recently? I'm in Aus and I feel like I've been in the waiting list for agesss still not heard back about availability


----------



## NZMousee

Hi, I’m interested in others opinions. I bought the Zippy wild at heart wallet, but now wondering if I’m better to swap for a Zippy in one of the canvas finishes. I currently have a Sarah in Mono. TIA


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Seems like they aren’t adding stock to the website...it’s so frustrating to see everything out of stock! Then they take away the option to find it in a store....


----------



## jane

I don't know if any of you watch basketball but I couldn't help but instantly notice that the NBA championship trophy came with a gigantic custom made Louis Vuitton case


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jane said:


> I don't know if any of you watch basketball but I couldn't help but instantly notice that the NBA championship trophy came with a gigantic custom made Louis Vuitton case
> 
> View attachment 5142560


I just saw this!!!


----------



## emjay67

NZMousee said:


> Hi, I’m interested in others opinions. I bought the Zippy wild at heart wallet, but now wondering if I’m better to swap for a Zippy in one of the canvas finishes. I currently have a Sarah in Mono. TIA


Hi! I think this gives you nice variety, but it really should be what makes you the happiest.


----------



## LemonDrop

What is the name of this LV bag and is it new or vintage ?


----------



## Kodi325

LemonDrop said:


> What is the name of this LV bag and is it new or vintage ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143967


looks like a knock i'm afraid. :/

Kodi-


----------



## LemonDrop

Kodi325 said:


> looks like a knock i'm afraid. :/
> 
> Kodi-



so funny. One of the RHoBH was carrying it on last nights episode.


----------



## emo4488

jmah said:


> For those of you who have the monogram bum bag... does your front tab brand stamp look this light, esp compared to the stamping of the leather top handle? Not sure if this is a defect or if this is the way it is supposed to be. They just look completely different. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


This is not a defect. It is natural leather. They probably make the tags in one batch and the handles in other. You aren’t going to get the same piece of leather on the bag. A few days of natural patina and it will even out. My keepall (Gift bought in store) came with the the straps significantly darker on the bottom. I suspected it may have been a store model. It evened out in no time.


----------



## Loriad

LemonDrop said:


> so funny. One of the RHoBH was carrying it on last nights episode.


I caught that too! Came back to see if someone posted the name or if it was a fake!


----------



## LemonDrop

Loriad said:


> I caught that too! Came back to see if someone posted the name or if it was a fake!


I have asked in two different threads and no one has answered except for the above to say it looks like a knockoff. So I am guessing it really is a knockoff. Which sucks because its so dang cute. I would buy it in a heartbeat !


----------



## Bbmint5

First time poster…sorry didn’t know where to post this, but I can’t decide on the multi pochette empreinte black or vavin bb empreinte black. What do you think?


----------



## erickita100

How can I get a hold of a luggage tag? I love how it looks on the speedy, but the store told me they don’t sell them


----------



## snibor

erickita100 said:


> How can I get a hold of a luggage tag? I love how it looks on the speedy, but the store told me they don’t sell them


They are technically meant as replacement part.  Sold at discretion of CA.  You could try various stores if you don’t have a ca who will sell or you can buy second hand on sites like fashionphile.


----------



## Marnie4220

I'm sorry I've hit the incorrect button - I've little knowledge of anything - I trust you find what you are looking for.....m


----------



## Iamminda

Has anyone else downloaded the ”Louis The Game” app (the Vivienne game celebrating LV’s 200th BD)?  I am not a gamer but I adore Vivienne — hopefully I can figure out how to play it


----------



## l.ch.

Bbmint5 said:


> First time poster…sorry didn’t know where to post this, but I can’t decide on the multi pochette empreinte black or vavin bb empreinte black. What do you think?


I prefer the Vavin.


----------



## missconvy

Iamminda said:


> Has anyone else downloaded the ”Louis The Game” app (the Vivienne game celebrating LV’s 200th BD)?  I am not a gamer but I adore Vivienne — hopefully I can figure out how to play it


Yes I’m loving it! Here are some screenshots in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Iamminda

missconvy said:


> Yes I’m loving it! Here are some screenshots in case anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155640
> View attachment 5155641
> View attachment 5155642
> View attachment 5155643



Thanks for your reply—glad to hear you are enjoying it.  I played it a bit and it was fun. Except it’s not super user friendly for a novice like me. Like I had trouble getting Vivienne out of the water (I know you tap to jump but I couldn’t get her out for the longest time, DH had to help me ). And they gave me some random username even though I was never given a chance to choose my own name. I might have to delete the app and download it again to see if I can find out how to choose my own username. It’s super cute though to see her run .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for your reply—glad to hear you are enjoying it.  I played it a bit and it was fun. Except it’s not super user friendly for a novice like me. Like I had trouble getting Vivienne out of the water (I know you tap to jump but I couldn’t get her out for the longest time, DH had to help me ). And they gave me some random username even though I was never given a chance to choose my own name. I might have to delete the app and download it again to see if I can find out how to choose my own username. It’s super cute though to see her run .


I was so curious about this game too. Looks adorable! Planning on downloading it on my iPad mini to play this weekend.  I won't have a clue how to move her either.


----------



## mrs.JC

Do you think that chunky chains is trendy and will look tacky in a few years? I really like the new Favorite but the chain is putting me off.  Thoughts?


----------



## DivotDiva

mrs.JC said:


> Do you think that chunky chains is trendy and will look tacky in a few years? I really like the new Favorite but the chain is putting me off.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5157391


I do not like the chunky chains *at all*, nor do I like canvas straps instead of leather.  I am 50+ so maybe the younger ladies have a different perspective.


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrs.JC said:


> Do you think that chunky chains is trendy and will look tacky in a few years? I really like the new Favorite but the chain is putting me off.  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5157391


The chunky chain is my favorite part of the new favorite  and I'm a few months away from 50 so to each their own.  It really just depends on your tastes and sounds like you don't care for it.  LV is cranking out new stuff too fast to focus on so I would wait until something else comes along that you love all of.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Are there any LV cases for the AirPods Pro?


----------



## pcmonka

Iamminda said:


> Has anyone else downloaded the ”Louis The Game” app (the Vivienne game celebrating LV’s 200th BD)?  I am not a gamer but I adore Vivienne — hopefully I can figure out how to play it


Not yet, is it worth it??


----------



## snarshall

If you placed an order and it was cancelled AFTER you submitted the order. How had you placed it? via online, app or through the concierge?


----------



## Moxisox

snarshall said:


> If you placed an order and it was cancelled AFTER you submitted the order. How had you placed it? via online, app or through the concierge?


I have for all of the above. They were all very HTF items that they couldn’t fill so they ended up canceled.


----------



## snarshall

Moxisox said:


> I have for all of the above. They were all very HTF items that they couldn’t fill so they ended up canceled.


ok. i placed an order for the Neverfull PM in DE on July 3. The concierge SWEARS that it will NOT be cancelled. She says I am #14 and that the person who is #1 placed their order on June 14 and they are still waiting too


----------



## Iamminda

pcmonka said:


> Not yet, is it worth it??



Depends.  It’s a simple game and can be a little frustrating at times for a non-gamer like me although it is so cute since I love Vivienne.  I know many like the TPFer above (MissConvy) and other people on IG are loving it.


----------



## Moxisox

snarshall said:


> ok. i placed an order for the Neverfull PM in DE on July 3. The concierge SWEARS that it will NOT be cancelled. She says I am #14 and that the person who is #1 placed their order on June 14 and they are still waiting too


I think you have a really good chance of getting it. I ordered the same exact bag a couple months ago, and I received the shipping notification on the 22nd business day after I placed the order. I thought for sure it would get canceled, but it didn’t. It arrived in perfect condition and is even MIF!


----------



## Critzie

I have questions for those of you that have placed email orders through the concierge.

After paying for the item, your purchase history will indicate 'pending product availability.' Does anyone know if the people who've paid through concierge are provided the items when online/website restocks occur? Or is it a separate inventory management system.

Also - for people who buy cusping a price increase time frame, are you charged the cost pre-price increase (date the order is submitted)? Or will you be charged the increased amount on the ship date (if it occurs post price increase)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LittleStar88

Critzie said:


> I have questions for those of you that have placed email orders through the concierge.
> 
> After paying for the item, your purchase history will indicate 'pending product availability.' Does anyone know if the people who've paid through concierge are provided the items when online/website restocks occur? Or is it a separate inventory management system.
> 
> Also - for people who buy cusping a price increase time frame, are you charged the cost pre-price increase (date the order is submitted)? Or will you be charged the increased amount on the ship date (if it occurs post price increase)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi! I just did this today (to beat the price increase). Called CS and was able to order an item not available on the website.

She sent me an email to complete the order. The item now shows in my online order history (order in preparation). I’m locked in at the current price.


----------



## Critzie

LittleStar88 said:


> Hi! I just did this today (to beat the price increase). Called CS and was able to order an item not available on the website.
> 
> She sent me an email to complete the order. The item now shows in my online order history (order in preparation). I’m locked in at the current price.


Ok thanks, mine showed pending order preparation too but now I can’t see the details. Did yours end up shipping?


----------



## sj.johnson28

Can someone authenticate this bag for me? Please!


----------



## yuuyuut

I'm surprised, the book #12 came in the mail. 
I thought they stopped making these.


----------



## chenchen123

Hi  can somebody tell me if this is fake or authentic? my sis found this at thrift shop. I told her I think it is fake since the heat stamp fonts is off to me and the canvas on side is not synthetical . I don’t know what this bag name . It look super old . The canvas feel thick . I tried to find the date code but I couldn’t see it . The interior look like it already peel off . What do you guys opinion.


----------



## LittleStar88

Critzie said:


> Ok thanks, mine showed pending order preparation too but now I can’t see the details. Did yours end up shipping?



It shipped yesterday and arrives on Monday


----------



## snibor

chenchen123 said:


> Hi  can somebody tell me if this is fake or authentic? my sis found this at thrift shop. I told her I think it is fake since the heat stamp fonts is off to me and the canvas on side is not synthetical . I don’t know what this bag name . It look super old . The canvas feel thick . I tried to find the date code but I couldn’t see it . The interior look like it already peel off . What do you guys opinion.


You must post in the proper thread (linked below) following directions in that thread.  If you don’t qualify based on those directions, you’ll need to hire a paid authenticator. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...read-1st-post-before-posting.926508/page-2181


----------



## travelbliss

yuuyuut said:


> I'm surprised, the book #12 came in the mail.
> I thought they stopped making these.
> 
> View attachment 5163866


The numbered seasonal magazines still get released with no specific timeframe, but the Le Catalogue ceased in 2010.


----------



## Moxisox

For anyone that placed an order through concierge. When they replied did they ask how you found out about contacting them that way? I just received a response that they can order the bag I asked about, but they also wanted to know how I found out about the digital concierge service. 
Just curious.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Moxisox said:


> For anyone that placed an order through concierge. When they replied did they ask how you found out about contacting them that way? I just received a response that they can order the bag I asked about, but they also wanted to know how I found out about the digital concierge service.
> Just curious.


 Mine didn’t ask that question at all . I guess there are so many people start email them that is why they wanna know how did people get their contact from ?


----------



## Moxisox

theara0101 said:


> Mine didn’t ask that question at all . I guess there are so many people start email them that is why they wanna know how did people get their contact from ?


Yea, I was thinking that too. They’re probably getting an influx of people emailing them; especially with everyone thinking the price increase is going to happen tomorrow.


----------



## waimanalo18

theara0101 said:


> Mine didn’t ask that question at all . I guess there are so many people start email them that is why they wanna know how did people get their contact from ?


Ive been asked too, i think its just a rapor they do. Its nothing serious or related to our account.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

waimanalo18 said:


> Ive been asked too, i think its just a rapor they do. Its nothing serious or related to our account.


Lol yes probably their email are pile up especially the price increasing thing..did u tell them you got it from this forum?


----------



## waimanalo18

theara0101 said:


> Lol yes probably their email are pile up especially the price increasing thing..did u tell them you got it from this forum?


No I ignored it and answer the ordering questions lol


----------



## Luxlover4ever

waimanalo18 said:


> No I ignored it and answer the ordering questions lol


mine didn’t ask at all I got my PA since early June though . back then not many people talk about emailing them .


----------



## rajju077

Anyone seen any price increases yet?


----------



## chinkyi23

rajju077 said:


> Anyone seen any price increases yet?


No not yet. Foxylv said it may actually happen tomorrow.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

erickita100 said:


> How can I get a hold of a luggage tag? I love how it looks on the speedy, but the store told me they don’t sell them


If you have a CA you're working with already, they might be able to get one for you. They're not sold separately but they might be available as a replacement type item if you "lost yours" or something to that effect. I can't be certain though, but it never hurts to ask!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

My main SA would never sell me a luggage tag, and explain the store manager did not approve. I was able to land luggage tags for my speedies while picking up other items in store and dealing with different SAs. It’s the luck of a draw.


----------



## chinkyi23

Does anyone know if the monogram desk agenda is being discontinued? It disappeared from my wish list and when I search for it nothing comes up.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Hello you’all!!!
I need option on using apple guard spray on my all of my vachetta bags. I just order one from Amazon but I am so scare to use it . One of my bag is not that old, I used it maybe less than 7 times out for dinner and no stain on it .It still in prestigious condition . Maybe lightly patina. I baby my bags. I used to think that I shouldn’t use anything on it but the fact that it give me anxiety every I took them out is not a good idea . Lolz my question is , can I spray it on my used bags or it has to be fresh new bag out of the box only? Do I have to do anything before I spray it ?
PS : the only thing I used to clean my bag is pure water wipe or baby wipe.


----------



## jasz130

theara0101 said:


> Hello you’all!!!
> I need option on using apple guard spray on my all of my vachetta bags. I just order one from Amazon but I am so scare to use it . One of my bag is not that old, I used it maybe less than 7 times out for dinner and no stain on it .It still in prestigious condition . Maybe lightly patina. I baby my bags. I used to think that I shouldn’t use anything on it but the fact that it give me anxiety every I took them out is not a good idea . Lolz my question is , can I spray it on my used bags or it has to be fresh new bag out of the box only? Do I have to do anything before I spray it ?
> PS : the only thing I used to clean my bag is pure water wipe or baby wipe.


I was in the exact same position as you a month ago. I baby my bags as well and was hesitant about the apple guard but I decided to just go for it since I was tired of being worried about ruining my vachetta every time I carried out the bag. I sprayed it on both old and new bags without doing anything else on it before. I just covered the canvas portions with a paper towel before spraying and haven't had any issues. Now I don't have to constantly worry about the vachetta which is amazing.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

jasz130 said:


> I was in the exact same position as you a month ago. I baby my bags as well and was hesitant about the apple guard but I decided to just go for it since I was tired of being worried about ruining my vachetta every time I carried out the bag. I sprayed it on both old and new bags without doing anything else on it before. I just covered the canvas portions with a paper towel before spraying and haven't had any issues. Now I don't have to constantly worry about the vachetta which is amazing.


Wow thank you. It takes some courage to do it lmao  Does it dry up vachetta in a long term ?  How many time we have to spray it? Every couple months ?


----------



## jasz130

theara0101 said:


> Wow thank you. It takes some courage to do it lmao  Does it dry up vachetta in a long term ?  How many time we have to spray it? Every couple months ?


I was definitely freaking out and watching a million YouTube videos on the spray before doing it.  In the end, just go for it. Try to avoid putting it too close to the vachetta in case.

I've only done it pretty recently but I've heard it's best to spray it every few months. I rotate my bags so I would probably do it every 6 months. If you use it constantly, I would do it more often to be safe. I don't believe it dries the vachetta, it should just act as a protective covering.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

jasz130 said:


> I was definitely freaking out and watching a million YouTube videos on the spray before doing it.  In the end, just go for it. Try to avoid putting it too close to the vachetta in case.
> 
> I've only done it pretty recently but I've heard it's best to spray it every few months. I rotate my bags so I would probably do it every 6 months. If you use it constantly, I would do it more often to be safe. I don't believe it dries the vachetta, it should just act as a protective covering.


Totally me for the whole week. I watched every YouTube video you can count on hahah before I told my husband to get me the spray . I was freaking nervous just  by watching the video. Lmao


----------



## jasz130

theara0101 said:


> Totally me for the whole week. I watched every YouTube video you can count on hahah before I told my husband to get me the spray . I was freaking nervous just  by watching the video. Lmao


Try to avoid the ones with horror stories. They would just make you worry more (it definitely did to me).  It's only a few compared to many that had issues so I figured it should be fine. It's impossible for anything to be 100% perfect to everyone.

If you see spots on the vachetta when you first spray it, don't freak out. The spots will fade within seconds to a few minutes.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

jasz130 said:


> Try to avoid the ones with horror stories. They would just make you worry more (it definitely did to me).  It's only a few compared to many that had issues so I figured it should be fine. It's impossible for anything to be 100% perfect to everyone.
> 
> If you see spots on the vachetta when you first spray it, don't freak out. The spots will fade within seconds to a few minutes.


Ok gotta thank you so much


----------



## jasz130

theara0101 said:


> Ok gotta thank you so much


Of course! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Luxlover4ever

theara0101 said:


> Ok gotta thank you so much


I will keep you update


----------



## Luxlover4ever

jasz130 said:


> Of course! Hope it goes well!


Hi  I did it ! It was fine lol omg I was nervous. I guess i was worry for nothing
It dried up so quick


----------



## jasz130

theara0101 said:


> Hi  I did it ! It was fine lol omg I was nervous. I guess i was worry for nothing
> It dried up so quick


Amazing! I'm so happy for you! Now you can carry your bags without worry.


----------



## THE_Lena

Critzie said:


> I have questions for those of you that have placed email orders through the concierge.
> 
> After paying for the item, your purchase history will indicate 'pending product availability.' Does anyone know if the people who've paid through concierge are provided the items when online/website restocks occur? Or is it a separate inventory management system.
> 
> Also - for people who buy cusping a price increase time frame, are you charged the cost pre-price increase (date the order is submitted)? Or will you be charged the increased amount on the ship date (if it occurs post price increase)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think it’s a separate inventory. I was able to buy the Nano Speedy and the mono PA via the digital concierge, but never saw either item available online.


----------



## leaflaurel

OMG, I saw someone with a debossed (logo raised) trunk last night, and it was absolutely gorgeous. @.@ However, I can't find the proper name of the item anywhere, as it doesn't seem to be in stock any longer. Does anyone know which collection it might have been a part of? I suspect that it was a Men's piece, but I'm not sure.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

leaflaurel said:


> OMG, I saw someone with a debossed (logo raised) trunk last night, and it was absolutely gorgeous. @.@ However, I can't find the proper name of the item anywhere, as it doesn't seem to be in stock any longer. Does anyone know which collection it might have been a part of? I suspect that it was a Men's piece, but I'm not sure.


 On YouTube they have some styles, I searched under tuffetage trunk..


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

I just noticed that the Alma BB in Rose Ballerine is gone from the U.S. website . . . does anyone know if it has been discontinued in this color?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I just noticed that the Alma BB in Rose Ballerine is gone from the U.S. website . . . does anyone know if it has been discontinued in this color?


It might have been. There are not any in the US...


----------



## lalgal

Bbmint5 said:


> First time poster…sorry didn’t know where to post this, but I can’t decide on the multi pochette empreinte black or vavin bb empreinte black. What do you think?


Hi Just saw your questions.  I don't think I would have said it before, but since buying a double pochette, I really like their little multi pochette and double pochette line.  I can wear it while driving, pop out of the car and go shop with my recto wallet neatly tucked inside.  I holds a large phone and masks and sanitizer.  I also like the removable handles since I swap my handles around to match my outfits.  And, I take my mini pochettes and use them interchangeably with a PA or my double pochette.  

So to answer  your question it depends on your intent.  Is it a convenience bag or a going out to lunch bag.  The Vavin empreinte is lovely and so timeless in black, but right now, I'm loving my pochettes.  Also they slip inside other bags so easily.  

Best of luck.  Buying an LV is always a win!


----------



## lalgal

brokebutclassy said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to be releasing any new fun empreinte colors for the PM and the key pouch? Looking to add some new pieces to my collection. Was looking into Chanel because I love their color choices but it is absurdly expensive. Thanks!
> [/QUOTE}\]
> I Just got a glimpse of the Sprin 2022 collection Foxy LV there is a pink speedy, pochettes and maybe even a PM that looks like it may be a winner.  Check it out.  Pics are a bit blurry.  Good Luck!


----------



## lalgal

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You can still see stock by store?


I saw a work around and tried it.  However, there isn't any stock for the ones I want.  If you change your location to say a Europe, then open the item you want, it was still saying find in store.  Of course you have to use a translate page tool.  Then click on that, and enter US and it will show where there is stock.  I zoom all the way out to see the continental US.  However, mostly I find that if there is stock it is in New York or somewhere very far from me.  Or, the Beverly Hills store.   The thing I found during 2020-early 21 is they wouldn't answer the phone nor ship. So you had to be able to go there to get it yourself.    Luckily there are quite a few stores within 50 or so miles of me, if I really wanted something.   Hope this works for you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lalgal said:


> I saw a work around and tried it.  However, there isn't any stock for the ones I want.  If you change your location to say a Europe, then open the item you want, it was still saying find in store.  Of course you have to use a translate page tool.  Then click on that, and enter US and it will show where there is stock.  I zoom all the way out to see the continental US.  However, mostly I find that if there is stock it is in New York or somewhere very far from me.  Or, the Beverly Hills store.   The thing I found during 2020-early 21 is they wouldn't answer the phone nor ship. So you had to be able to go there to get it yourself.    Luckily there are quite a few stores within 50 or so miles of me, if I really wanted something.   Hope this works for you!


Thank You!!! I have been going to other countries sites and putting in US as a search to find items. I have an SA I work with so I search for items she can order or if they are in that store.


----------



## leaflaurel

LVlvoe_bug said:


> On YouTube they have some styles, I searched under tuffetage trunk..


It doesn't look like tuffetage, but it is like this pre-fall 2021 pattern: https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/city-keepall-other-leathers-nvprod2880221v

I can only find the Keepalls with it, though, but I will keep looking on YouTube.


----------



## Iamminda

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I just noticed that the Alma BB in Rose Ballerine is gone from the U.S. website . . . does anyone know if it has been discontinued in this color?



I am in the US too and have been after this one since the beginning of the year . I check US stock availability on the EU website daily but haven’t seen it available in the US since January (in just two stores). It is still widely available in other countries like EU and Asia etc. Recently, I saw an SA from Asia posted it’s availability on IG so don’t give up hope, it might pop up again in some random US stores at some point.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Iamminda said:


> I am in the US too and have been after this one since the beginning of the year . I check US stock availability on the EU website daily but haven’t seen it available in the US since January (in just two stores). It is still widely available in other countries like EU and Asia etc. Recently, I saw an SA from Asia posted it’s availability on IG so don’t give up hope, it might pop up again in some random US stores at some point.


Thanks for the info!  This was on my "someday" list, not something I was looking to add anytime soon.  So disappointing, I thought it would be around forever   I hope you're able to get yours soon!!


----------



## rajju077

Quick question- what happened to the price rise?


----------



## _vee

rajju077 said:


> Quick question- what happened to the price rise?


It hasn’t happened, but is likely to happen in the fall and winter (based on previous years).


----------



## _vee

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I just noticed that the Alma BB in Rose Ballerine is gone from the U.S. website . . . does anyone know if it has been discontinued in this color?


I noticed this too, so sad


----------



## vinotastic

Question for folks - does anyone own any shoes?  Saw a pair of boots for the fall collection that make me want to jump on them but not sure if worth it...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vinotastic said:


> Question for folks - does anyone own any shoes?  Saw a pair of boots for the fall collection that make me want to jump on them but not sure if worth it...


Which boots? I have boots and sneakers. I wear the sneakers a lot. I do like the boots I bought . I’m  glad that I’m bought them but if you like them and wear them then it was worth it..


----------



## vinotastic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Which boots? I have boots and sneakers. I wear the sneakers a lot. I do like the boots I bought . I’m  glad that I’m bought them but if you like them and wear them then it was worth it..



The MATCHMAKE ANKLE BOOT.  I have plenty of boots but really like these.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

vinotastic said:


> Question for folks - does anyone own any shoes?  Saw a pair of boots for the fall collection that make me want to jump on them but not sure if worth it...


I have two pairs of run away sneakers and I love them! I will buy the third pair if they make something I like. Now I'm also on the hunt for boots. New star trail boots stole my heart!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vinotastic said:


> The MATCHMAKE ANKLE BOOT.  I have plenty of boots but really like these.


Try them if you like them. I couldn’t do a heel like that. I have the jumble flat boots and really like them..


----------



## snarshall

THE_Lena said:


> I think it’s a separate inventory. I was able to buy the Nano Speedy and the mono PA via the digital concierge, but never saw either item available online.


I'm not sure about inventory, but I text my concierge once a week to see where I am on the list. I have been waiting since July 3 for my purse and I am finally #2 as of today. I havent seen anything about a price increase, but I dont think the price has changed for my purse either.


----------



## worldtraveller123

First post here. And I am in the market to buy a Keepall. I have gone from wanting to buy a Damier Ebene keepall to a Damier Graphite to now actually wanting the Eclipse. I love that it is not the traditional checks pattern but still has the LV stamp on it. 

Since that doesn't come in a 50 I am leaning towards the 45. After having read some posts here and also seeing pics of people using it, I am fairly certain that's what will be more size proportional for me. (I am 5'8, thin and a guy - if it helps). 

Just looking for a reason to gift myself one - like reach a milestone in life or achieve something I am proud of  Just writing here to hear your opinions - of the bag/and anything else in my post.


----------



## cloudblue

This was an order for a client but finally seeing it in person really made me wish I got it! The colours are absolutely beautiful together. The pictures on catalog don’t do it justice. Currently not a single one in the country


----------



## NANI1972

If I ordered an item from my CA and it is ready for pick up at the store and my CA is not there on the day I pick it up does the commission go to the associate that helps me instead? I don't want my CA to not get the commission! Thank you


----------



## cloudblue

NANI1972 said:


> If I ordered an item from my CA and it is ready for pick up at the store and my CA is not there on the day I pick it up does the commission go to the associate that helps me instead? I don't want my CA to not get the commission! Thank you


It already went to your CA.  All we’re doing when you’re picking it up is confirming and giving it to you!


----------



## KathyN115

cloudblue said:


> View attachment 5188519
> View attachment 5188520
> 
> 
> This was an order for a client but finally seeing it in person really made me wish I got it! The colours are absolutely beautiful together. The pictures on catalog don’t do it justice. Currently not a single one in the country



That is absolutely beautiful. I haven’t been too interested in the last collections LV has don’t but that is stunning.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NANI1972 said:


> If I ordered an item from my CA and it is ready for pick up at the store and my CA is not there on the day I pick it up does the commission go to the associate that helps me instead? I don't want my CA to not get the commission! Thank you


Have you paid for it?


----------



## tylli

I only recently discovered that there has been a Neverfull mm mono in rose ballerine!   Is it totally hopeless wanting to find one so many years after it’s release?


----------



## MooMooVT

worldtraveller123 said:


> First post here. And I am in the market to buy a Keepall. I have gone from wanting to buy a Damier Ebene keepall to a Damier Graphite to now actually wanting the Eclipse. I love that it is not the traditional checks pattern but still has the LV stamp on it.
> 
> Since that doesn't come in a 50 I am leaning towards the 45. After having read some posts here and also seeing pics of people using it, I am fairly certain that's what will be more size proportional for me. (I am 5'8, thin and a guy - if it helps).
> 
> Just looking for a reason to gift myself one - like reach a milestone in life or achieve something I am proud of  Just writing here to hear your opinions - of the bag/and anything else in my post.


I have the Keepall 45 & 55 in ME. Like you said, I love that it's fairly under-the-radar by LV standards. I'm a 5'9" female and they both look reasonable on my frame - so I would say the 45 would be great depending on your intended use. I use the 45 for max 2 nights, 3 days of clothing plus toiletries. Anything more and I pull out the 55. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Just received my key pouch today . Do you think I should return it and trying to get a new one ? Is this stitching problem normal ? I can see through the light inside . Omg this is so frustrating it is hard for me to get this item .  What do you recommend?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

theara0101 said:


> Just received my key pouch today . Do you think I should return it and trying to get a new one ? Is this stitching problem normal ? I can see through the light inside . Omg this is so frustrating it is hard for me to get this item .  What do you recommend?


That sounds is about the same light in my monogram cles. My DA and DG shows less. I kept the cles since the patterns lined up nicely.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Love_N_Lune said:


> That sounds is about the same light in my monogram cles. My DA and DG shows less. I kept the cles since the patterns lined up nicely.


Yes the pattern look like it line up perfectly. I don’t know if the losing stitch and this light seeing through thing is normal . I just check the date code it was made a couple days ago . The plastic sticker on chain is still on.
Where was your made ? This one was made in US . It is not that really matter where it was made. Well as long as the pouch is perfectly fine . I don’t know … I am think to re order another one and compare them .


----------



## Love_N_Lune

theara0101 said:


> Yes the pattern look like it line up perfectly. I don’t know if the losing stitch and this light seeing through thing is normal . I just check the date code it was made a couple days ago . The plastic sticker on chain is still on.
> Where was your made ? This one was made in US . It is not that really matter where it was made. Well as long as the pouch is perfectly fine . I don’t know … I am think to re order another one and compare them .


I ordered all three in May/June and each were made in US. Here is the monogram. I only use it as a cardholder.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Here it is! yes pattern is line up . I guess lose stitching is normal… might trying to get one more monogram and DE to compare lol


----------



## _vee

theara0101 said:


> Here it is! yes pattern is line up . I guess lose stitching is normal… might trying to get one more monogram and DE to compare lol
> 
> View attachment 5196276


This looks normal in my opinion!


----------



## DivotDiva

theara0101 said:


> Here it is! yes pattern is line up . I guess lose stitching is normal… might trying to get one more monogram and DE to compare lol



i bought a DA and a mono recently, the DA is made in US and I can see light through the stitches a little.  Bought in store. The mono bought online is MIF and no light can be seen through it.


----------



## jasz130

theara0101 said:


> Here it is! yes pattern is line up . I guess lose stitching is normal… might trying to get one more monogram and DE to compare lol
> 
> View attachment 5196276


I had this same problem a while back. I ordered two key pouches. I received the DB key pouch with no issues but the monogram key pouch had light coming through. I contacted CS and they just reordered a new one for me that came with no issues.


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Just an update for you guys , so I decided to order 2 more key pouch to compare . I will post when I get the other 2 . I look up where it shipped from and It shipped from the same location. Let see if I get a better one if they all are the same I will settle for it lol and return 2 of them back .


----------



## Critzie

theara0101 said:


> Just received my key pouch today . Do you think I should return it and trying to get a new one ? Is this stitching problem normal ? I can see through the light inside . Omg this is so frustrating it is hard for me to get this item .  What do you recommend?



This is pretty much the norm these days with regard to this particular piece. For what it's worth, I have two and they are still durable regardless of being able to see the light through the holes between the stitches. None of your items are going to fall out.


----------



## Critzie

theara0101 said:


> Just an update for you guys , so I decided to order 2 more key pouch to compare . I will post when I get the other 2 . I look up where it shipped from and It shipped from the same location. Let see if I get a better one if they all are the same I will settle for it lol and return 2 of them back .



This made me start to think about the scarcity thing. No disrespect, but if there's a large proportion of people doing this and ordering multiples of HTF items within a 30 day window to identify the most desirable pieces, it contributes towards the difficulty in finding the piece for people who really want it, especially if you are holding 2-3 items at a time. At the end of the day, if you are going to use the item, there will be some wear. No one is going to scrutinize your item to make sure the pattern is lined up meticulously. I find it difficult to understand why so many people are seemingly irrationally picky about the craftsmanship of these pieces.


----------



## boyoverboard

Lately I have really been wishing that LV would include some of those larger “small” pouches (  ) in their limited illustrated collections, you know the ones that are kind of in between a key pouch and a mini pochette? I am forever looking for one on eBay. I think they were part of the “Lightest Lady’s Handbag” and the trunks/Rue Scribe illustré line. Or that they’d bring back an illustrated Milla sometime. One of my biggest LV regrets is not picking one of those up at the time!


----------



## CAcker01

Critzie said:


> This made me start to think about the scarcity thing. No disrespect, but if there's a large proportion of people doing this and ordering multiples of HTF items within a 30 day window to identify the most desirable pieces, it contributes towards the difficulty in finding the piece for people who really want it, especially if you are holding 2-3 items at a time. At the end of the day, if you are going to use the item, there will be some wear. No one is going to scrutinize your item to make sure the pattern is lined up meticulously. I find it difficult to understand why so many people are seemingly irrationally picky about the craftsmanship of these pieces.



i see your point about ordering and holding several items! i imagine that is frustrating if you're chasing a hard to find item and you know someone has 3 of them on hand.

i, do, however, understand the pickiness about the craftsmanship. i expect that if i am spending $2 or $3k on an item (or even $600 if it's an SLG), i expect the craftsman to have done his best and not to be able to see through stuff or have messed up stitching. if it's POSSIBLE to make the item without issues then why would i accept one with issues?

i'm fairly new to Louis and designer so maybe ii will feel differently when i have more than 4 bags and a few SLGs!


----------



## Critzie

CAcker01 said:


> i see your point about ordering and holding several items! i imagine that is frustrating if you're chasing a hard to find item and you know someone has 3 of them on hand.
> 
> i, do, however, understand the pickiness about the craftsmanship. i expect that if i am spending $2 or $3k on an item (or even $600 if it's an SLG), i expect the craftsman to have done his best and not to be able to see through stuff or have messed up stitching. if it's POSSIBLE to make the item without issues then why would i accept one with issues?
> 
> i'm fairly new to Louis and designer so maybe ii will feel differently when i have more than 4 bags and a few SLGs!



Thanks for sharing your perspective. I appreciate the dialogue 

There is some subjectivity on what quality really means. If the bag still functions, but there is an esthetic issue, how much of a problem is it? Nothing in nature is perfect so why do we expect our products to be?

My main post was in response to seeing light through the stitching at the bottom of the cles. I've purchased two and have seen countless posts/videos asking this same question. Both of my cles's show light through the bottom but they function perfectly fine. From my anecdotal experience this is more frequent that finding (these days/last few years). I'd be interested to hear from someone who works for Vuitton if this 'known issue' is the norm, because there's a difference between possible and probable.

Also - be warned that there are purchase limits (monthly and yearly) on the website, and people have been banned from buying/ returning too much. I'm not quite sure what the threshold is for returns is, but it probably depends on the client history.


----------



## CAcker01

Critzie said:


> Thanks for sharing your perspective. I appreciate the dialogue
> 
> There is some subjectivity on what quality really means. If the bag still functions, but there is an esthetic issue, how much of a problem is it? Nothing in nature is perfect so why do we expect our products to be?
> 
> My main post was in response to seeing light through the stitching at the bottom of the cles. I've purchased two and have seen countless posts/videos asking this same question. Both of my cles's show light through the bottom but they function perfectly fine. From my anecdotal experience this is more frequent that finding (these days/last few years). I'd be interested to hear from someone who works for Vuitton if this 'known issue' is the norm, because there's a difference between possible and probable.
> 
> Also - be warned that there are purchase limits (monthly and yearly) on the website, and people have been banned from buying/ returning too much. I'm not quite sure what the threshold is for returns is, but it probably depends on the client history.



i love your point about possible versus probable. THAT is where i draw my line in the sand. if the item or bag is more likely to have something that i consider a defect (like the cles that show light more often than not) and it's PROBABLE that my item will have that "defect" then i will not purchase that item.

i guess i am lucky that all of the bags i have been drawn to so far (speedy b 22 in lambskin, noir vernis spring street, and the valisette souple bb) are relatively hard to find especially in store (valisette still ATB on the website) but i was able to purchase in store and examine the item first. i hate buying expensive things online for this very reason! i did know about the purchase limits and have thus far been lucky enough to get "perfect" (to me) items.


----------



## NZMousee

Deleted


----------



## behindtheseams

For those of you who tie twillies or scarves around your handles, do you keep them on or off during storage? They're a bit of a pain to tie nicely, so I've been keeping them on my handbags when not in use. But now I'm wondering if that might result in issues over the long term (aside from the silk wrinkling)?


----------



## Love_N_Lune

behindtheseams said:


> For those of you who tie twillies or scarves around your handles, do you keep them on or off during storage? They're a bit of a pain to tie nicely, so I've been keeping them on my handbags when not in use. But now I'm wondering if that might result in issues over the long term (aside from the silk wrinkling)?


I have kept the bandeau on my speedy handle because I don’t think I can duplicate the style done at the store. I’m interested in other responses.


----------



## Iamminda

behindtheseams said:


> For those of you who tie twillies or scarves around your handles, do you keep them on or off during storage? They're a bit of a pain to tie nicely, so I've been keeping them on my handbags when not in use. But now I'm wondering if that might result in issues over the long term (aside from the silk wrinkling)?



I agree it’s a pain to tie it each time.  It depends on the bag.  I would never leave a bandeau on my empreinte Pochette Metis because I worry about the glazing on the handle (the bandeau wrapped tightly around that handle might cause indentations on  the glazing there).  It may not be a problem on handles without glazing.  I like to use my bandeaus on different bags anyways so I always take it off each time after using.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Love_N_Lune said:


> I have kept the bandeau on my speedy handle because I don’t think I can duplicate the style done at the store. I’m interested in other responses.


Once they are on I tend to leave it in place b/c I lack tying skills. I find that YouTube has some good tutorials for this and I practice. I think it's a good idea to take it off from time to time because the bandeau itself can get wrinkled remaining in just one place for so long, and it gets dirty, too.


----------



## addicted2LV:)

Can anyone point me to an outcome of anyone in the past who sent a bag out for repair through LV store only to be given back a bag that wasn’t theirs? I sent out a limited edition monogram neonoe for glazing as when I purchased the piece it needed it right off the bat, but was advised I send it out when it wasn’t  so backed up. So I sent it out in august 2021. Yesterday (Sept. 8th 2021) was told it was back. Went to pick it up only to discover there were pen marks inside, vachetta broken in, stains on vachetta, knicks and peeling of canvas etc. when I dropped of bag it had been used about 3 times it was in pristine condition smelled new vachetta still stiff and when carried never had more than a water bottle, phone, keys escale cosmetic pouch and escale small kirigami pouch inside. I straight up had to tell them that wasn’t my bag. The red coded it to warehouse and now I wait for them to investigate. Has anyone else gone through this? I am so beyond upset that I handed over a new condition bag to be returned a heavily used bag. I was only trying to prevent any canvas cracking from lack of glazing had I known this was gonna happen I would have held out longer.


----------



## travelbliss

Just saw that today 10/10  is National Hand Bag Day !!   LVoe an official excuse to buy another LV


----------



## lemondln

travelbliss said:


> Just saw that today 10/10  is National Hand Bag Day !!   LVoe an official excuse to buy another LV




Ops, I bought one yesterday, could not make it today


----------



## lemondln

theara0101 said:


> Just received my key pouch today . Do you think I should return it and trying to get a new one ? Is this stitching problem normal ? I can see through the light inside . Omg this is so frustrating it is hard for me to get this item .  What do you recommend?




My key pouch is the same as yours


----------



## mrslkc23

addicted2LV:) said:


> Can anyone point me to an outcome of anyone in the past who sent a bag out for repair through LV store only to be given back a bag that wasn’t theirs? I sent out a limited edition monogram neonoe for glazing as when I purchased the piece it needed it right off the bat, but was advised I send it out when it wasn’t  so backed up. So I sent it out in august 2021. Yesterday (Sept. 8th 2021) was told it was back. Went to pick it up only to discover there were pen marks inside, vachetta broken in, stains on vachetta, knicks and peeling of canvas etc. when I dropped of bag it had been used about 3 times it was in pristine condition smelled new vachetta still stiff and when carried never had more than a water bottle, phone, keys escale cosmetic pouch and escale small kirigami pouch inside. I straight up had to tell them that wasn’t my bag. The red coded it to warehouse and now I wait for them to investigate. Has anyone else gone through this? I am so beyond upset that I handed over a new condition bag to be returned a heavily used bag. I was only trying to prevent any canvas cracking from lack of glazing had I known this was gonna happen I would have held out longer.


 I had a similar experience in Aug, I sent my recto verso in for minor glazing issue. Upon collection of the repaired item, I immediately realized it wasn't mine. It instantly felt heavily used with the canvas feeling softer than what I remembered how mine felt. It was all dirty inside, button had a lot of scratches and had some loose stitching whereas mine was almost brand new, just a small part of the glazing lifted. Luckily I had some photos of my original piece saved in my phone so I pointed out the differences. My item had a protective sticker on the button which the repaired item didn't have. I've also observed some small pattern differences in front which was the biggest tell that it was a different piece! Initially they insisted a switch was impossible and pretended they don't see the differences I was pointed out. I stood my ground and I was given a new piece right then and there. 

I hope you get your original bag back after they investigate!

Top photo was my original recto verso, bottom was the switched piece!


----------



## lauren22

Hi! Sorry if this is the wrong thread for this, but where would be the best place/platform to sell an LV bag?


----------



## topglamchic

Please tell me your thoughts on these shoes. I’ve been looking at these shoes for a month now. I shouldn’t buy them because of the huge logo and it’s pricy for a ballet slipper. but…I love shearling and I actually like the shoes.
Talk me out if it please!


----------



## newaroundhere

Does anyone use the Rosalie coin purse as a small pouch? I’m considering buying it to store a few small things (toothpicks in the zip compartment, travel scissors and a contact case in the main flap, maybe a tube of lip balm if it will fit). Do you think it would fit a few of these smaller items?


----------



## travelbliss

topglamchic said:


> Please tell me your thoughts on these shoes. I’ve been looking at these shoes for a month now. I shouldn’t buy them because of the huge logo and it’s pricy for a ballet slipper. but…I love shearling and I actually like the shoes.
> Talk me out if it please!



I find the best way to talk myself out of obsessing over an LV item is to order it online and try it out to see if it is what you imagine.  Often times I have delusions that certain shoes, bags , or jewelry will be perfect for my style/taste but many times it's not for me.  I have been there !!


----------



## topglamchic

travelbliss said:


> I find the best way to talk myself out of obsessing over an LV item is to order it online and try it out to see if it is what you imagine.  Often times I have delusions that certain shoes, bags , or jewelry will be perfect for my style/taste but many times it's not for me.  I have been there !!


Thank you thank you thanks you!!!  Best suggestion ever!!!


----------



## Luxlover4ever

Hello guys I have questions. I am wondering if leather SLG still have date code ?


----------



## PuccaNGaru

newaroundhere said:


> Does anyone use the Rosalie coin purse as a small pouch? I’m considering buying it to store a few small things (toothpicks in the zip compartment, travel scissors and a contact case in the main flap, maybe a tube of lip balm if it will fit). Do you think it would fit a few of these smaller items?



I’m actually using my Rosalie right now and wouldn’t recommend putting those things inside. Personally I use mine as a small wallet and that’s it. I like my Rosalie to be flat, even though there are cards and cash inside. If you put those items in, don't think it’ll lay flat and may distort it. I’d recommend you getting something like the mini pochette or even something non-LV to house those items. GLD.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Is there such a thing as too many returns on your profile?
I had 11 purchases this year and returned 4 items and I am debating to return last two purchases but concerned about if it looks bad for my shopping history. Should I have a concern?


----------



## Jahpson

Can someone recommend a good authenticator? I have a bag that needs review.


----------



## Ava758

Jahpson said:


> Can someone recommend a good authenticator? I have a bag that needs review.



I’ve used Pro Authenticators a few times and so far, I’ve been very satisfied with them.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Is there such a thing as too many returns on your profile?
> I had 11 purchases this year and returned 4 items and I am debating to return last two purchases but concerned about if it looks bad for my shopping history. Should I have a concern?


Yes, excessive returns can get you a ban letter. I don’t know what the threshold is to get the letter but you may want to be careful with a lot of returns.


----------



## topglamchic

travelbliss said:


> I find the best way to talk myself out of obsessing over an LV item is to order it online and try it out to see if it is what you imagine.  Often times I have delusions that certain shoes, bags , or jewelry will be perfect for my style/taste but many times it's not for me.  I have been there !!


I received it and sent it back!  Now I can exhale.  I disliked immediately  And thank goodness for my wallet!
The delusion is over...thanks @travelbliss


----------



## Jahpson

Ava758 said:


> I’ve used Pro Authenticators a few times and so far, I’ve been very satisfied with them.


Thanks so much!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes, excessive returns can get you a ban letter. I don’t know what the threshold is to get the letter but you may want to be careful with a lot of returns.


Thank you!


----------



## travelbliss

topglamchic said:


> I received it and sent it back!  Now I can exhale.  I disliked immediately  And thank goodness for my wallet!
> The delusion is over...thanks @travelbliss


LOL....been there, done that....too many times to count !!


----------



## 2manychins

Can someone recommend a bag insert for the Bella bucket?  Thank you


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Does anyone travel with LV or luxury bag on a cruise? I’m going on a MSC cruise - nothing fancy. I wouldn’t wear it at the port stops.


----------



## Loriad

Love_N_Lune said:


> Does anyone travel with LV or luxury bag on a cruise? I’m going on a MSC cruise - nothing fancy. I wouldn’t wear it at the port stops.


I do!!! I don't take it in port either but there are others with LV and Gucci on the cruise. We do Royal Caribbean.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Loriad said:


> I do!!! I don't take it in port either but there are others with LV and Gucci on the cruise. We do Royal Caribbean.


My mother reminded me that you don’t really need a handbag other than a clutch for dinner. Maybe I’ll just take a LV key pouch with a Kate spade tote…


----------



## Loriad

Love_N_Lune said:


> My mother reminded me that you don’t really need a handbag other than a clutch for dinner. Maybe I’ll just take a LV key pouch with a Kate spade tote…


I guess I need enough room for my room key, lip gloss and phone. So not much! By the pool I usually carry a tote with my sunglasses and hubby's. I also use a clutch or small crossbody at dinner. We go from dinner to a show and I don't want to carry anything if I need to carry a cocktail


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Loriad said:


> I guess I need enough room for my room key, lip gloss and phone. So not much! By the pool I usually carry a tote with my sunglasses and hubby's. I also use a clutch or small crossbody at dinner. We go from dinner to a show and I don't want to carry anything if I need to carry a cocktail


Agreed!


----------



## osakagurl

Hi! I was wondering if anyone can help me with this question.

Is it possible to buy just a short chain strap directly from LV? It’s not listed on the website. I’ve heard that you can order some straps from SAs and as replacements, but not sure on the details or how to really ask.

I want to get the chain from the Loop/the new Boulogne, the 25cm one. Is it possible? Thank you!


----------



## AndreaM99

San Francisco's Louis Vuitton store 'emptied' by alleged thieves
					

San Francisco police said multiple suspects are in custody after an alleged robbery at...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Yup, I read it over the weekend. There was a number of mob shoplifting in San Francisco this weekend.  Thievery is right up there with littering in my books - don’t do it!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LV in Oakbrook, IL was also robbed during the day and a Nordstrom’s in CA was robbed. They are getting bold and now robbing during the day. Very scary!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Oh snap!!! I fear the future


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Loriad said:


> I guess I need enough room for my room key, lip gloss and phone. So not much! By the pool I usually carry a tote with my sunglasses and hubby's. I also use a clutch or small crossbody at dinner. We go from dinner to a show and I don't want to carry anything if I need to carry a cocktail


I reevaluated after two glasses of wine and I will take the Felicie…I like it more than my YSL pouch


----------



## Loriad

Love_N_Lune said:


> I reevaluated after two glasses of wine and I will take the Felicie…I like it more than my YSL pouch


I think that's a great choice!


----------



## wimp

Does anyone know if it would be difficult to just walk into a boutique and buy a cigarette case? I've only ever purchased one LV item before and it was pre-loved so I'm not too sure what the boutique experience is like. I know the cles is often out of stock so I'm wondering if that's the same for all SLGs. Also if anyone knows the current price of it, that would be much appreciated. I want to get it to carry lip gloss. I'm located in Vancouver    TIA


----------



## Loriad

star mix said:


> Does anyone know if it would be difficult to just walk into a boutique and buy a cigarette case? I've only ever purchased one LV item before and it was pre-loved so I'm not too sure what the boutique experience is like. I know the cles is often out of stock so I'm wondering if that's the same for all SLGs. Also if anyone knows the current price of it, that would be much appreciated. I want to get it to carry lip gloss. I'm located in Vancouver    TIA


I thought this was discontinued?


----------



## wimp

Loriad said:


> I thought this was discontinued?



Ahh it probably is. I'm not really in the loop on LV. I guess I will aim to buy pre-loved then. Thank you for the info


----------



## 2manychins

star mix said:


> Does anyone know if it would be difficult to just walk into a boutique and buy a cigarette case? I've only ever purchased one LV item before and it was pre-loved so I'm not too sure what the boutique experience is like. I know the cles is often out of stock so I'm wondering if that's the same for all SLGs. Also if anyone knows the current price of it, that would be much appreciated. I want to get it to carry lip gloss. I'm located in Vancouver    TIA


They have the lipstick case



			https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/lipstick-case-nvprod1380091v


----------



## wimp

2manychins said:


> They have the lipstick case
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/lipstick-case-nvprod1380091v



I appreciate the info  i'm looking for something smaller that I can carry around in my purse. Always paranoid lip gloss is going to leak


----------



## Loriad

star mix said:


> I appreciate the info  i'm looking for something smaller that I can carry around in my purse. Always paranoid lip gloss is going to leak


I was able to find a pen holder preloved. That might be an option?


----------



## wimp

Loriad said:


> I was able to find a pen holder preloved. That might be an option?


Ooh yes, that's a great idea! Thank you! Do you know if that one is still available new? I saw that brand_jfa has a bunch of cigarette cases pre-loved so I was looking at those ones


----------



## Loriad

star mix said:


> Ooh yes, that's a great idea! Thank you! Do you know if that one is still available new? I saw that brand_jfa has a bunch of cigarette cases pre-loved so I was looking at those ones


There's a sort of pencil case that is available on the site, but it's bigger.  Not sure if you're in the US?  The attached is from Fashionphile. Mine is similar, but more narrow.


----------



## Loriad

Loriad said:


> There's a sort of pencil case that is available on the site, but it's bigger.  Not sure if you're in the US?  The attached is from Fashionphile. Mine is similar, but more narrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267379


There are also cigarette cases there.


----------



## 2manychins

star mix said:


> I appreciate the info  i'm looking for something smaller that I can carry around in my purse. Always paranoid lip gloss is going to leak


I use one of these for my lipsticks








						Products by Louis Vuitton: Key Pouch
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Key Pouch: The Key Pouch in iconic Monogram canvas is a playful yet practical accessory that can carry coins, cards, folded bills and other small items, in addition to keys. Secured with an LV-engraved zip, it can be hooked onto the D-ring inside most Louis Vuitton bags...




					us.louisvuitton.com


----------



## wimp

Thanks for all the help! You guys have given me lots of great options  I really appreciate it!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

star mix said:


> Thanks for all the help! You guys have given me lots of great options  I really appreciate it!!


Have you checked out the mini pochettes? I use mine all the time for lipstick, bandaids and other small stuff and it’s really easy to take it from bag to bag or carry for errands…


----------



## wimp

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have you checked out the mini pochettes? I use mine all the time for lipstick, bandaids and other small stuff and it’s really easy to take it from bag to bag or carry for errands…


Yeah those look great too! Are those difficult to find in the boutique? I know sometimes SLGs can be hard to find. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## hamulcahy

I need some recommendations for a new SA. My SA at Bellagio Las Vegas has gone to a different brand. Any help would be greatly appreciated. She always was able to get me any bag I wanted. So sad


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Spotted at Ross, probably available at most stores


----------



## ditzydi

My friend texted me earlier this week because her husband drove all the way to the local boutique to get her the noir empriente PM for Christmas but by the time he drove the hour there, it was sold.  So I happened to be stalking it for them.  Saw it online at 7:30, the same time I got my reverse PM a few years ago and the PA for my MIL last month.  I put it in my cart and texted her.  I know she's always super busy so I then called her and told her.  They ended up being able to order it.  I always get a high when I find items.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Have the Mini Pochette and Key Pouch in DA been discontinued???  They've disappeared from the US website . . .


----------



## Ushersorbet

Does anyone know where I can find a Damier Ebene Saint Paul Pochette? This is my fav model ever and I just cant seem to find any anywhere on the internet. I know they are kind of an old model but there should be one pre-loved for sale somewhere.


----------



## suzannabunny

Hi - I have a question regarding LV in department stores like Saks, Bloomingdale’s, etc. Do you have to have a purchase history in order to get something shipped via mail? I know that is the rule for the standalone boutiques. TIA!


----------



## travelbliss

suzannabunny said:


> Hi - I have a question regarding LV in department stores like Saks, Bloomingdale’s, etc. Do you have to have a purchase history in order to get something shipped via mail? I know that is the rule for the standalone boutiques. TIA!


It helps if you have a credit card with the particular department store.  I was able to get some items from the LV that leases spaces in dept. stores sent to me.


----------



## YSElle711

I am kicking myself for not jumping on the  2020 escale collection when it came out. I’ve been looking for a Victorine wallet in blue for forever (I keep missing them when they do pop up). It seems like the pastel escale is everywhere on the resale sites. Is this something that would still be in stores somewhere? Not sure how long pieces from previous collections hang around.


----------



## boyoverboard

YSElle711 said:


> I am kicking myself for not jumping on the  2020 escale collection when it came out. I’ve been looking for a Victorine wallet in blue for forever (I keep missing them when they do pop up). It seems like the pastel escale is everywhere on the resale sites. Is this something that would still be in stores somewhere? Not sure how long pieces from previous collections hang around.


It's very unlikely by now. Sometimes certain pieces do hang around online as well after the rest of the collection is sold out, but I would  imagine the Escale pieces are all gone by this point. You could ring client services in your country and ask them to check if any stores nationwide have the piece you're looking for.


----------



## LVYorkie

YSElle711 said:


> I am kicking myself for not jumping on the  2020 escale collection when it came out. I’ve been looking for a Victorine wallet in blue for forever (I keep missing them when they do pop up). It seems like the pastel escale is everywhere on the resale sites. Is this something that would still be in stores somewhere? Not sure how long pieces from previous collections hang around.


I have seen random Escale pieces pop up on 24s.com lately. They go fast though.  Good luck! I hope you find one soon!


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVYorkie said:


> I have seen random Escale pieces pop up on 24s.com lately. They go fast though.  Good luck! I hope you find one soon!


Do you know if we are charged sales tax when we order to USA from 24s ?


----------



## LVYorkie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Do you know if we are charged sales tax when we order to USA from 24s ?


That's a good question, I've not ordered from them...yet lol.  Different company, but when I ordered a bag from Polene there was no sales tax or customs duties etc. I would def want to know about any taxes or duties we would have to pay here in the US before ordering.
I did find this on their terms:

"Orders placed outside the European Union are “Delivery Duty Paid” (except for Russia, Azerbaijan and Ukraine). All applicable taxes will therefore be paid by the Purchaser when placing the Order."

Hopefully someone here on the forum from the US has ordered and can tell us!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Do you know if we are charged sales tax when we order to USA from 24s ?



Hi MM.  I have ordered one item from them — I was charged sales tax and duties.  I used the 10% coupon code and the total (including duties and our high sales tax rate ) came out to be a little less than the price listed.  Hope this helps


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Hi MM.  I have ordered one item from them — I was charged sales tax and duties.  I used the 10% coupon code and the total (including duties and our high sales tax rate ) came out to be a little less than the price listed.  Hope this helps


Thank you very much for the info! Ive been wondering.  My tax rate here in Cali is 10.25%


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you very much for the info! Ive been wondering.  My tax rate here in Cali is 10.25%



Same rate here . (boo )


----------



## LVYorkie

YSElle711 said:


> I am kicking myself for not jumping on the  2020 escale collection when it came out. I’ve been looking for a Victorine wallet in blue for forever (I keep missing them when they do pop up). It seems like the pastel escale is everywhere on the resale sites. Is this something that would still be in stores somewhere? Not sure how long pieces from previous collections hang around.


The red escale victorine wallet just popped up on 24s, maybe the blue one will too!


----------



## THE_Lena

T19 FTW! I was trying to put my things in the T15 and quickly ran out of room. Made me wish I had something bigger. And then I remembered I have T19! Lol


----------



## wimp

THE_Lena said:


> T19 FTW! I was trying to put my things in the T15 and quickly ran out of room. Made me wish I had something bigger. And then I remembered I have T19! Lol



Ugh I want both of those so bad. I didn't realize I wanted them until after they were discontinued and now I'm kicking myself. Very jealous!


----------



## THE_Lena

star mix said:


> Ugh I want both of those so bad. I didn't realize I wanted them until after they were discontinued and now I'm kicking myself. Very jealous!


I was not interested in the TPs at all, until they became discontinued. Then I started DM’ing random SAs on IG to see if they had any TPs in stock. Was able to snag all three.


----------



## wimp

THE_Lena said:


> I was not interested in the TPs at all, until they became discontinued. Then I started DM’ing random SAs on IG to see if they had any TPs in stock. Was able to snag all three.



Thanks for the tip! I have found them listed a couple of times but the mark-up just seems outrageous, it's hard for me to justify >_< do you mean actual LV SAs? I have wondered if there'd be any old stock hiding in the back room or something but thought it was too unlikely so never bothered


----------



## THE_Lena

star mix said:


> Thanks for the tip! I have found them listed a couple of times but the mark-up just seems outrageous, it's hard for me to justify >_< do you mean actual LV SAs? I have wondered if there'd be any old stock hiding in the back room or something but thought it was too unlikely so never bothered


Yes, actual LV SAs. I bought mine right after they were discontinued so there was still some stock at some stores. I’m not too sure about now, but it’s worth a try!


----------



## THE_Lena

suzannabunny said:


> Hi - I have a question regarding LV in department stores like Saks, Bloomingdale’s, etc. Do you have to have a purchase history in order to get something shipped via mail? I know that is the rule for the standalone boutiques. TIA!


I reached out to a Saks personal shopper looking for the Bumbag. She called me and said she had one available, but when she found out I had no Saks purchase history, (the closest Saks is 2 hours away) she said she was unable to sell it to me over the phone.


----------



## EmilyPy

Hi! I placed the phone order with LV call center for a Pink Denim Nano Speedy two weeks ago. I haven't heard anything from them. Does anyone know how long will it take for them to ship the bag? Is the Pink Nano Speedy very limited?


----------



## suzannabunny

THE_Lena said:


> I reached out to a Saks personal shopper looking for the Bumbag. She called me and said she had one available, but when she found out I had no Saks purchase history, (the closest Saks is 2 hours away) she said she was unable to sell it to me over the phone.


Ugh that’s so annoying. I just recently bought an LV bag over the phone from Nordstrom in another state. I don’t think they checked my history. I would try them!


----------



## THE_Lena

suzannabunny said:


> Ugh that’s so annoying. I just recently bought an LV bag over the phone from Nordstrom in another state. I don’t think they checked my history. I would try them!


Oh, I ended up getting my Bumbag direct from LV. Was just sharing my story about trying to buy LV from Saks.


----------



## leatherbabe

Random question but what does PF stand for? I see it before the style name of certain SLGs in the new Men's SS collection and I haven't noticed it before. Thanks for any help!


----------



## boyoverboard

leatherbabe said:


> Random question but what does PF stand for? I see it before the style name of certain SLGs in the new Men's SS collection and I haven't noticed it before. Thanks for any help!


If it's in reference to wallets, it probably stands for "portefeuille", which is French for wallet.


----------



## leatherbabe

boyoverboard said:


> If it's in reference to wallets, it probably stands for "portefeuille", which is French for wallet.


That's it! Thanks so much.


----------



## kkatrina

Is it just me or has the Speedy gone down in popularity? I feel like I see more of the pochette Métis around. I was thinking of getting the speedy b, but is it outdated? How about resale value? Thanks!!


----------



## boyoverboard

kkatrina said:


> Is it just me or has the Speedy gone down in popularity? I feel like I see more of the pochette Métis around. I was thinking of getting the speedy b, but is it outdated? How about resale value? Thanks!!



I don't think the Speedy will ever be outdated, and certainly the secondary market prices for many LV bags, including the Speedy, are very high at the moment.


----------



## kkatrina

boyoverboard said:


> I don't think the Speedy will ever be outdated, and certainly the secondary market prices for many LV bags, including the Speedy, are very high at the moment.


Thank you!! Also thanks to you, confirmed my next purchase


----------



## kkatrina

boyoverboard said:


> I don't think the Speedy will ever be outdated, and certainly the secondary market prices for many LV bags, including the Speedy, are very high at the moment.


For some reason I find the speedy much more girly than the brief-casey PM (which I know is loved by many). I’m just looking for the next lv bag to buy so I think it will have to be the speedy.


----------



## THE_Lena

kkatrina said:


> Is it just me or has the Speedy gone down in popularity? I feel like I see more of the pochette Métis around. I was thinking of getting the speedy b, but is it outdated? How about resale value? Thanks!!


The Speedy is my fav purse! I have 6. Lol. (Nano, B 20 in mono, B 25 in mono, DE and DA and B 30 in DE) Resale value is still really good. Check out the resale market and many are going over retail.


----------



## kkatrina

THE_Lena said:


> The Speedy is my fav purse! I have 6. Lol. (Nano, B 20 in mono, B 25 in mono, DE and DA and B 30 in DE) Resale value is still really good. Check out the resale market and many are going over retail.


Thank you!!! I’m so happy to hear you love yours   Which size do you love most? I’m thinking between 20 and 25 but I only want DE. I was interested in nano but not sure if it would fit my iPhone 13 (not the mini 13 but the fullsize 13).


----------



## THE_Lena

The B 25 is my fav, which is why I have it in all 3 canvas prints. It’s not too big but still able to fit everything I need with plenty of leftover room. The B 20 only comes in mono or empreiente leather. My iPhone 11 fits in the Nano, not sure how much bigger the 13 is.


----------



## kkatrina

THE_Lena said:


> The B 25 is my fav, which is why I have it in all 3 canvas prints. It’s not too big but still able to fit everything I need with plenty of leftover room. The B 20 only comes in mono or empreiente leather. My iPhone 11 fits in the Nano, not sure how much bigger the 13 is.


Thanks so much!! B25 it is!! I hope you got all of yours prior to all these price hikes in the past couple years


----------



## THE_Lena

kkatrina said:


> Thanks so much!! B25 it is!! I hope you got all of yours prior to all these price hikes in the past couple years


Unfortunately not. I bought most of them this year.


----------



## THE_Lena

You ever buy a bag simply because it’s finally available? I’m not sure if I was really ready to buy the Pochette Métis but it randomly became available tonight so I snagged it.


----------



## kkatrina

THE_Lena said:


> You ever buy a bag simply because it’s finally available? I’m not sure if I was really ready to buy the Pochette Métis but it randomly became available tonight so I snagged it.


YES!!! 100% all the time. With Chanel and LV.


----------



## THE_Lena

kkatrina said:


> YES!!! 100% all the time. With Chanel and LV.


I hate it. Cuz if it were always available, I would’ve waited to buy it. But with scarcity, if I wait I may not be able to get it for months.


----------



## kkatrina

THE_Lena said:


> I hate it. Cuz if it were always available, I would’ve waited to buy it. But with scarcity, if I wait I may not be able to get it for months.


Sadly me too. It’s their tactics!


----------



## chelsmcfarland

suzannabunny said:


> Ugh that’s so annoying. I just recently bought an LV bag over the phone from Nordstrom in another state. I don’t think they checked my history. I would try them!


Do you have the number you can share with me? I used to have a good SA at the LV Seattle in Nordstrom but she has left. I love being able to use my Nordstrom notes and saved gift cards!


----------



## Critzie

chelsmcfarland said:


> Do you have the number you can share with me? I used to have a good SA at the LV Seattle in Nordstrom but she has left. I love being able to use my Nordstrom notes and saved gift cards!



Is there a way to call someone directly to order with them online? I don’t feel like driving down there but saw on the Mexico website (location tracking) hack that they have something in stock. I don’t think they have a general phone number for the Seattle LV?


----------



## suzannabunny

chelsmcfarland said:


> Do you have the number you can share with me? I used to have a good SA at the LV Seattle in Nordstrom but she has left. I love being able to use my Nordstrom notes and saved gift cards!


I’ll DM you!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Critzie said:


> Is there a way to call someone directly to order with them online? I don’t feel like driving down there but saw on the Mexico website (location tracking) hack that they have something in stock. I don’t think they have a general phone number for the Seattle LV?



Veteran tPFers may already know this, but I just discovered this today. You can call the general toll-free Nordstrom phone number, ask them to connect you to the local Nordstrom store, and then ask the local store's general line to connect you to the Nordstrom shop inside their store. 

It was shockingly straightforward and compared to the rushed feeling I feel I sometimes get from LV stand-alone store SAs (they've all been nice, but they all seem so stressed out and rushed), the two Nordstorm LV SAs I talked to today seemed relaxed and genuinely seemed to want to help me in my hunt.


----------



## Anonnyyy

Join the Louis Vuitton family


----------



## BleuSaphir

LV need to do more postcards sets! I’m going to order the other set.


----------



## puddingcup

Question about CA's please - I'm in the U.S. and purchased my first LV product in December from a very sweet CA at a LV store (very easy going and nice, gave me and husband perfume samples, and gave me her card). Last month I was looking to purchase a Victorine wallet, key pouch DE, and Mini Pochette DE, so I reached out to her. She replied same day, said she can setup an appointment for me to come look, but can't guarantee stock (totally understandable), and can't hold it for me even if I go ahead and pay via phone/another way.

I notice many people in this forum say how their SA/CA holds items for them or sends links to pay so the item can be held. My question is, is it maybe because I don't have a long enough customer history? Or do different store locations have different procedures? Or is it up to SA/CA discretion? Appreciate any insight, thank you in advance!


----------



## BleuSaphir

puddingcup said:


> Question about CA's please - I'm in the U.S. and purchased my first LV product in December from a very sweet CA at a LV store (very easy going and nice, gave me and husband perfume samples, and gave me her card). Last month I was looking to purchase a Victorine wallet, key pouch DE, and Mini Pochette DE, so I reached out to her. She replied same day, said she can setup an appointment for me to come look, but can't guarantee stock (totally understandable), and can't hold it for me even if I go ahead and pay via phone/another way.
> 
> I notice many people in this forum say how their SA/CA holds items for them or sends links to pay so the item can be held. My question is, is it maybe because I don't have a long enough customer history? Or do different store locations have different procedures? Or is it up to SA/CA discretion? Appreciate any insight, thank you in advance!


I feel it you paid by phone, they should hold on to the purchase items until you come to the store.

My CA cannot hold bags for me for a certain time frame if I am not looking to buy it right away. Only 3 days. Can extend after. But this is my only CA I dealt with. I am not a client that buys every day/month. Only few times a months. I have not purchase much either from last year.


----------



## sunkissed_xp

puddingcup said:


> Question about CA's please - I'm in the U.S. and purchased my first LV product in December from a very sweet CA at a LV store (very easy going and nice, gave me and husband perfume samples, and gave me her card). Last month I was looking to purchase a Victorine wallet, key pouch DE, and Mini Pochette DE, so I reached out to her. She replied same day, said she can setup an appointment for me to come look, but can't guarantee stock (totally understandable), and can't hold it for me even if I go ahead and pay via phone/another way.
> 
> I notice many people in this forum say how their SA/CA holds items for them or sends links to pay so the item can be held. My question is, is it maybe because I don't have a long enough customer history? Or do different store locations have different procedures? Or is it up to SA/CA discretion? Appreciate any insight, thank you in advance!



I think you don’t have a long enough history with this particular CA. You both are still learning what styles suit you and your lifestyle. Unless you told her that you absolutely wanted that wallet, I don’t think there was incentive for her to offer that service.

My previous CA knew what items I HAD to have and the other items that I inquired about — I ended up changing my mind once I saw them in person.

building the relationship takes time. You’ll eventually get to a point where they will send a “pay by link” for items you for sure want to purchase.


----------



## puddingcup

BleuSaphir said:


> I feel it you paid by phone, they should hold on to the purchase items until you come to the store.
> 
> My CA cannot hold bags for me for a certain time frame if I am not looking to buy it right away. Only 3 days. Can extend after. But this is my only CA I dealt with. I am not a client that buys every day/month. Only few times a months. I have not purchase much either from last year.





sunkissed_xp said:


> I think you don’t have a long enough history with this particular CA. You both are still learning what styles suit you and your lifestyle. Unless you told her that you absolutely wanted that wallet, I don’t think there was incentive for her to offer that service.
> 
> My previous CA knew what items I HAD to have and the other items that I inquired about — I ended up changing my mind once I saw them in person.
> 
> building the relationship takes time. You’ll eventually get to a point where they will send a “pay by link” for items you for sure want to purchase.



Thank you both so much for your insight! I think I was pretty clear when talking to her that I wanted to purchase the 3 SLG's (even including the SKU's) and willing to pay right away, and unable to catch them available online, just wouldn't be able to get to the store until the weekend. You're right though, building the relationship takes times and I hope to get to that point (hopefully in time for some of those purple/pastel releases in March/Q2 I've seen hinted at here)!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

THE_Lena said:


> Oh, I ended up getting my Bumbag direct from LV. Was just sharing my story about trying to buy LV from Saks.


And do you all love the Bumbag or what?,  I love mine especially in summer months.


----------



## nickydutch

I collected my new baby from the postoffice and send her straith to Paris for a new zipper pull. Hope she’s ok. I bought her a Louis vuitton gift box for when she is back (her new bed).


----------



## AlexS7624

Had a cardholder for over a decade and loved it. Those things are so resilient.


----------



## lemondln

THE_Lena said:


> You ever buy a bag simply because it’s finally available? I’m not sure if I was really ready to buy the Pochette Métis but it randomly became available tonight so I snagged it.




Yes, I bought PM reverse when it became available, but have not used it too often.


----------



## whoisthis

Do you guys spray water repellent on LV canvas bags? I have the Outdoor crossbody which is monogram (not leather)


----------



## snibor

whoisthis said:


> Do you guys spray water repellent on LV canvas bags? I have the Outdoor crossbody which is monogram (not leather)


No


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whoisthis said:


> Do you guys spray water repellent on LV canvas bags? I have the Outdoor crossbody which is monogram (not leather)


No and I live in the Midwest with rain and snow and have no issues with my canvas bags…


----------



## Maddie4

THE_Lena said:


> You ever buy a bag simply because it’s finally available? I’m not sure if I was really ready to buy the Pochette Métis but it randomly became available tonight so I snagged it.


Was it the pochette metis in the monogram? I've heard that was out of stock for months at least!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I there an ISO thread for oldies but goodies?  I couldn't find anything other than the stalking page and wasn't sure if that's the correct place to post.


----------



## barbariska

Hey everyone!
Is brea mm out of style, outdated?I have it and will continue using it, but I almost never see it on anyone. Please, share your thoughts


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

barbariska said:


> Hey everyone!
> Is brea mm out of style, outdated?I have it and will continue using it, but I almost never see it on anyone. Please, share your thoughts


I don’t think so. I have it in grand bleu, I love the style. I think that is a bonus that you don’t see it a lot.


----------



## barbariska

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don’t think so. I have it in grand bleu, I love the style. I think that is a bonus that you don’t see it a lot.


Its also sold cheap on preloved market, that's also the reason why I wonder if it's outdated. Do you use yours a lot? I rarely do, but I really like it and I am not planning to sell it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

barbariska said:


> Its also sold cheap on preloved market, that's also the reason why I wonder if it's outdated. Do you use yours a lot? I rarely do, but I really like it and I am not planning to sell it.


It’s not a huge in demand bag but I always loved the style. I did not like the redesigned style . It’s subtle with the vernis and I love the shape and that you can carry by the handle or over the shoulder….I don’t use it a lot but it’s a bag that I’m glad is in my collection and won’t sell….I don’t think it’s outdated, I would still carry it…


----------



## barbariska

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s not a huge in demand bag but I always loved the style. I did not like the redesigned style . It’s subtle with the vernis and I love the shape and that you can carry by the handle or over the shoulder….I don’t use it a lot but it’s a bag that I’m glad is in my collection and won’t sell….I don’t think it’s outdated, I would still carry it…


Yeah, I thought it was always underrated. Mine is in epi electric, black color. Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

The oh so rare Prada LV. 
Louis Vuitton Tessuto Mini Bag - Black Mini Bags, Handbags - LOU501481 | The RealReal


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

barbariska said:


> Yeah, I thought it was always underrated. Mine is in epi electric, black color. Thank you for your opinion.


i think it’s a style that hasn’t really been repeated with other designers like some other bags…Epi is stunning! definitely don’t sell it….Mine is vernis so at least you won’t get fingerprints on yours!


----------



## barbariska

LVlvoe_bug said:


> i think it’s a style that hasn’t really been repeated with other designers like some other bags…Epi is stunning! definitely don’t sell it….Mine is vernis so at least you won’t get fingerprints on yours!


Yeah, I don't think I have seen this style often in general. I always like doctor style bags, and I dreamed of epi for awhile. I was able to buy it really cheap in new condition, that's how underrated it is. I should definitely use it more!


----------



## barbariska

Hey everyone! Do you still use bag charms?


----------



## snibor

barbariska said:


> Hey everyone! Do you still use bag charms?


Not me. But I’ve always disliked them.


----------



## Grande Latte

What is your limit? Will you spend over US$3000 on a canvas bag? I don't think I will.

Is this Louis Vuitton's tactic to get us all buy empreinte leather?


----------



## reneeluvscoach

barbariska said:


> Hey everyone! Do you still use bag charms?


Yes!  I don't have any LV charms but have many Coach and Juicy Couture I acquired back in the day.  I look for cute charms on etsy, too.


----------



## travelbliss

Grande Latte said:


> What is your limit? Will you spend over US$3000 on a canvas bag? I don't think I will.
> 
> Is this Louis Vuitton's tactic to get us all buy empreinte leather?


I went overboard during last Spring's By the Pool and Watercolor collections,  which were mainly canvas pieces.  I try to stay under 3K in general.    I don't own any empriente!  I've always been attracted to LV's canvas,  so I'm sad they are backing off on this material.  My wallet does thanks me, though !


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Grande Latte said:


> What is your limit? Will you spend over US$3000 on a canvas bag? I don't think I will.
> 
> Is this Louis Vuitton's tactic to get us all buy empreinte leather?


I might depending on the bag. I am really liking men’s canvas bags especially Virgils show pieces which are about that range…it’s still not going to make me buy empreinte. I sold all my empreinte pieces and stay with canvas. The empreinte bags aren’t that impressive or appealing to me….


----------



## BleuSaphir

Grande Latte said:


> What is your limit? Will you spend over US$3000 on a canvas bag? I don't think I will.
> 
> Is this Louis Vuitton's tactic to get us all buy empreinte leather?


I'm willing to spend on Christopher PM and Petite Boîte Chapeau. Everything else...kinda hard to justify. Even placing purchase on the Speedy was very hard to swallow!


----------



## erickita100

Hello, is buying the mini pochette accesories after the price increase worth it?


----------



## BleuSaphir

erickita100 said:


> Hello, is buying the mini pochette accesories after the price increase worth it?


No…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

erickita100 said:


> Hello, is buying the mini pochette accesories after the price increase worth it?


It depends, totally subjective I suppose….I see them posted a lot on reseller sites. Sometimes they charge over retail….If you really want the item and will use it, I suppose it would be worth it..


----------



## kikirin

I'm considering betweeen 2 LVs that don't seem to have any similarity whatsoever haha. Can you guys help me choose between the Capucines MM in Magnolia and the Monogram Petite Malle? A little about me, I'm 29, a little shorter than 5'2, I get dressed up from time to time but mostly try to go for the "effortlessly cool" look.
I would make a new thread for this but my account is still limited so here I am haha, sorry if this is not a place for this kind of questions
Thank you all very much


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kikirin said:


> I'm considering betweeen 2 LVs that don't seem to have any similarity whatsoever haha. Can you guys help me choose between the Capucines MM in Magnolia and the Monogram Petite Malle? A little about me, I'm 29, a little shorter than 5'2, I get dressed up from time to time but mostly try to go for the "effortlessly cool" look.
> I would make a new thread for this but my account is still limited so here I am haha, sorry if this is not a place for this kind of questions
> Thank you all very much
> View attachment 5335084
> View attachment 5335085


How much do you plan on carrying in the bag? They are so different . The capucines MM can get heavy and the petit Malle doesnt fit a lot. I think capucines is subtle and the petit Malle is the cool factor bag.


----------



## kikirin

thank you for your input, you pinpointed exactly what I like the most from each bag. I know it's kinda weird I'm so torn between 2 random bags that aren't similar at all lol
To answer your question, I plan to use the bag as a weekend day/night out bag so not that often, probably like 2-3 times a month? 
Which one would you get for yourself? and why if you don't mind?


----------



## kikirin

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How much do you plan on carrying in the bag? They are so different . The capucines MM can get heavy and the petit Malle doesnt fit a lot. I think capucines is subtle and the petit Malle is the cool factor bag.



thank you for your input, you pinpointed exactly what I like the most from each bag. I know it's kinda weird I'm so torn between 2 random bags that aren't similar at all lol
To answer your question, I plan to use the bag as a weekend day/night out bag so not that often, probably like 2-3 times a month?
Which one would you get for yourself? and why if you don't mind?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kikirin said:


> thank you for your input, you pinpointed exactly what I like the most from each bag. I know it's kinda weird I'm so torn between 2 random bags that aren't similar at all lol
> To answer your question, I plan to use the bag as a weekend day/night out bag so not that often, probably like 2-3 times a month?
> Which one would you get for yourself? and why if you don't mind?


 I used to have the capucines mm in noir but sold it . It sort of got slouchy, lost its shape on the corners and it was sort of heavy. It wasn’t a practical bag for me with the flap and open top. I never had the petit malle because I don’t think it can hold my phone Otherwise I’d probably it although the  capucines are beautiful bags and would probably buy it preloved…have you tried them on at a store? Sometimes that heals make your decision. I really thought I wanted a certain bag only to go to the store and try it on and found I didn’t like it..


----------



## kikirin

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I used to have the capucines mm in noir but sold it . It sort of got slouchy, lost its shape on the corners and it was sort of heavy. It wasn’t a practical bag for me with the flap and open top. I never had the petit malle because I don’t think it can hold my phone Otherwise I’d probably it although the  capucines are beautiful bags and would probably buy it preloved…have you tried them on at a store? Sometimes that heals make your decision. I really thought I wanted a certain bag only to go to the store and try it on and found I didn’t like it..


yeah it's probably best that I go to the store and try them on, can't believe I never thought of that, thank you so much for helping me out


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kikirin said:


> yeah it's probably best that I go to the store and try them on, can't believe I never thought of that, thank you so much for helping me out


You’re welcome!  Let me know what you decide!


----------



## alexm501

Favorite small handbag with over the shoulder strap?  Looking for suggestions of some larger than a wallet.  Would appreciate suggestions and what aspects you like most about the handbags!


----------



## DivotDiva

kikirin said:


> I'm considering betweeen 2 LVs that don't seem to have any similarity whatsoever haha. Can you guys help me choose between the Capucines MM in Magnolia and the Monogram Petite Malle? A little about me, I'm 29, a little shorter than 5'2, I get dressed up from time to time but mostly try to go for the "effortlessly cool" look.
> I would make a new thread for this but my account is still limited so here I am haha, sorry if this is not a place for this kind of questions
> Thank you all very much



I loved the Magnolia but the Galet color was a more practical choice for me.  Magnolia can be a younger look (and you are only 29) and if you have a lot of wardrobe choices that match with it, it is a beautiful color.  I have a BB size and use it occasionally, not everyday, I am about your height.  Holds the essentials.  My hubby chose this style as he thinks it is elegant.   The Petite Malle is not my style and not sure if it is comfortable to wear, due to its boxiness.  As others have said, suggest you try on in store.


----------



## alexm501

What do you all think about outside pockets that fit phones?  I personally would like to see more of that.


----------



## DivotDiva

alexm501 said:


> What do you all think about outside pockets that fit phones?  I personally would like to see more of that.


I agree because the phone is the thing we all must carry these days, it should be easy to access.  usually my pockets are not deep enough and I don't like it in a back pants pocket.  Inside open pockets should also be wide enough to accommodate the larger phones made today, not an iphone 3 or flip phone       As for favorite small shoulder bags, right now I love my OTG PM which can also be crossbody.


----------



## BleuSaphir

kikirin said:


> I'm considering betweeen 2 LVs that don't seem to have any similarity whatsoever haha. Can you guys help me choose between the Capucines MM in Magnolia and the Monogram Petite Malle? A little about me, I'm 29, a little shorter than 5'2, I get dressed up from time to time but mostly try to go for the "effortlessly cool" look.
> I would make a new thread for this but my account is still limited so here I am haha, sorry if this is not a place for this kind of questions
> Thank you all very much
> View attachment 5335084
> View attachment 5335085


If it were me…I would opt for the Petite Malle.


----------



## Zeerawi

hi, I just got my first LV bag today! so excited! it's the loop bag. Was wondering if anyone knows where the date code is on this bag?


----------



## snibor

Zeerawi said:


> hi, I just got my first LV bag today! so excited! it's the loop bag. Was wondering if anyone knows where the date code is on this bag?


There’s no more date codes on bags. They are micro chipped.


----------



## marthi0112

kikirin said:


> I'm considering betweeen 2 LVs that don't seem to have any similarity whatsoever haha. Can you guys help me choose between the Capucines MM in Magnolia and the Monogram Petite Malle? A little about me, I'm 29, a little shorter than 5'2, I get dressed up from time to time but mostly try to go for the "effortlessly cool" look.
> I would make a new thread for this but my account is still limited so here I am haha, sorry if this is not a place for this kind of questions
> Thank you all very much
> View attachment 5335084
> View attachment 5335085


I have both bags in different colors! But I only have one petite malle and three Capucines in the mm size.  Gotta say that I love both but would totally go for the Capucines.

 The Capuines is just the perfect for that "effortlessly cool" look. I don't "baby" my bags, but all of my Capucines look brand new! They will keep their shape as longs as you don't stuff them. 

The Petite Malle is also a nice bag, but personally I don't reach for it often. You can only fit your phone, cardholder and AirPods. It's a nice bag when you want to be hands free, but it's tiny.


----------



## zuzu99

alexm501 said:


> What do you all think about outside pockets that fit phones?  I personally would like to see more of that.



I just bought the Odeon PM at the end of January and recently started using it. I absolutely love the front pocket. My iPhone fits perfectly in it as well as a couple of misc items such as my AirPods, grocery list (I’m old school ) and receipts from that day.


----------



## shopper00

I bought the key pouch in graphite in December 2021, yesterday the keychain broke off. Has anyone had this issue before? Kinda disappointed TBH. 

I filed a repair and will be upset if I have to pay out of pocket being that I've only had this for 2 months.


----------



## fyn72

erickita100 said:


> Hello, is buying the mini pochette accesories after the price increase worth it?


No


----------



## BleuSaphir

shopper00 said:


> I bought the key pouch in graphite in December 2021, yesterday the keychain broke off. Has anyone had this issue before? Kinda disappointed TBH.
> 
> I filed a repair and will be upset if I have to pay out of pocket being that I've only had this for 2 months.


If you file for a repair, more likely it will be free. If LV wanted to charge, balk back. How much it was even before is ridiculous for the quality!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

shopper00 said:


> I bought the key pouch in graphite in December 2021, yesterday the keychain broke off. Has anyone had this issue before? Kinda disappointed TBH.
> 
> I filed a repair and will be upset if I have to pay out of pocket being that I've only had this for 2 months.



I purchased three key pouches last year, all US. I use my graphite a lot and have no issues. Was the key chain attached to something?


----------



## alicelovesxo

Hello!
Do we think a Neverfull Damier Azur in PM size would be worth more as it’s discontinued?


----------



## Garza

What do you guys think about new Neverfull in 1854 black and white monogram? I think I like it, but not sure. It reminds me of my Ferragamo tote that I currently have, except for its on dark navy and white.


----------



## alicelovesxo

Oh I love it! So unique. I have the Damier Azur and I feel like I’ve really outgrown it.


----------



## ONLYLVFANS

Hi there LV bag lovers I found something my partner really likes... But I can't seem to find the specific model name or number for this hard briefcase... It is impossible to find. I tried image search and Google lens but it looks for other models. This one was in 2016 from what I see but that's all... I notice the other one like the Briefcase Explorer is super popular but he already has it. He is dying for this hard case. TIA!


----------



## travelbliss

ONLYLVFANS said:


> Hi there LV bag lovers I found something my partner really likes... But I can't seem to find the specific model name or number for this hard briefcase... It is impossible to find. I tried image search and Google lens but it looks for other models. This one was in 2016 from what I see but that's all... I notice the other one like the Briefcase Explorer is super popular but he already has it. He is dying for this hard case. TIA!




The Halliburton-style briefcase in the photo you posted was a very limited-edition piece from 2016.  Your photo only shows the back of the actual case.   It is called the *LV Limited Edition Trunks and Bags Monogram Illusion Briefcase*.  Here is a photo of the front of that pricey case:


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Do the SAs have the same stock and availability info as the concierge or can concierge get things SAs can’t order???


----------



## Loriad

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do the SAs have the same stock and availability info as the concierge or can concierge get things SAs can’t order???


Concierge can get things SAs can't order, especially canvas. I always check with my SA first but have gotten things from the concierge that the SA has said can't be ordered or isn't available, such as the monogram and black montsouris backpack and the bumbag which is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Loriad said:


> Concierge can get things SAs can't order, especially canvas. I always check with my SA first but have gotten things from the concierge that the SA has said can't be ordered or isn't available, such as the monogram and black montsouris backpack and the bumbag which is arriving tomorrow!
> Thank you for the info! I have always checked with her on items and never pursued the item if she couldn’t order but I suppose it’s worth asking concierge if she can’t order… i just don’t want to go behind her back or have her get mad at me…I value our relationship and she has always helped me out. I never want to rock that boat….


----------



## BleuSaphir

LV should give more support leverage for their store employee. if they are expected to ”cultivate their own business-being their own business to create clientele“. 

I don’t want to play corporate game of buying stuff I DO NOT want in the first place. The game to encourage buyers to spend $$$$ for high end leather is tiring.


----------



## Loriad

I agree with wanting the relationship and not wanting to rock the boat. This is why I ask my SA first. However, at the end of the day, if I have my heart set on a canvas piece, I'm going to get it. I have been forced to go around her and get it thru the concierge after she specifically told me, more than once, that she can't order canvas. She can certainly watch for something to come to the store, but I also realize that she likely has clients who purchase way more than I do who are waiting for some of the same pieces. It's a shame we're even forced to play these types of games and I wish that I didn't go on a mission for things once I decide I want them. But that's what I do! I decide on something and don't rest until I find it. And then repeat! Lol!


----------



## BleuSaphir

BleuSaphir said:


> LV should give more support leverage for their store employee. if they are expected to ”cultivate their own business-being their own business to create clientele“.
> 
> I don’t want to play corporate game of buying stuff I DO NOT want in the first place. The game to encourage buyers to spend $$$$ for high end leather is tiring.


I also want to add my frustration to hear concierge associates can go beyond with this power to get something that is super hard but the the employees at stores can’t When they have to bring that element too? That is my rant about LV. Sheesh!


----------



## Loriad

BleuSaphir said:


> I also want to add my frustration to hear concierge associates can go beyond with this power to get something that is super hard but the the employees at stores can’t When they have to bring that element too? That is my rant about LV. Sheesh!


I totally agree. It's all a game.


----------



## travelbliss

Ever notice that soon after a major price increase,  stock just miraculously becomes plentiful !!??


----------



## emmui

Garza said:


> What do you guys think about new Neverfull in 1854 black and white monogram? I think I like it, but not sure. It reminds me of my Ferragamo tote that I currently have, except for its on dark navy and white.


I have the Neverfull MM 1854 in the navy and white. I love it! The accompanying pouch is larger than the regular Neverfull models. No worries about water stains on the leather because it’s treated. The interior is microfibre and it collects dust, pet hair and the like easily. Exterior can be worrisome because of the white jacquard. I’ve had mine for 4 months without staining issues so far.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

travelbliss said:


> Ever notice that soon after a major price increase,  stock just miraculously becomes plentiful !!??



“Now available, purchase at higher prices!”


----------



## Jumper

travelbliss said:


> Ever notice that soon after a major price increase,  stock just miraculously becomes plentiful !!??


Either it’s because they are (1) releasing the stock only after the PI or (2) it’s a bit too ex for people to stomach now hence, the usual people snapping it up are thinking twice now.
I personally think it’s a bit of both.


----------



## texasgirly

Hi everyone, I’m new to the LV world.  I’m thinking of buying this Idylle Speedy.  I see it’s pretty dingy, is it possible to clean these at all?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## travelbliss

texasgirly said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to the LV world.  I’m thinking of buying this Idylle Speedy.  I see it’s pretty dingy, is it possible to clean these at all?  Thanks for any advice!


The Idylle bags were made of cotton/linen blend with some sort of poly sheen coating.  They are more prone to receiving stains and soiling.  Even with a meticulous cleaning on these bags, you run the risk of wearing down the integrity of the weave of the fabric and pattern,  plus it would probably lose it's shape.  I'd pass on it and wait for one in better condition.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

texasgirly said:


> Hi everyone, I’m new to the LV world.  I’m thinking of buying this Idylle Speedy.  I see it’s pretty dingy, is it possible to clean these at all?  Thanks for any advice!


I would pass on this line. I would look for a canvas speedy. They can take a lot more wear.


----------



## texasgirly

Thanks so much for your advice!  I will pass on this, sadly.  I did recently purchase a vintage Speedy Monogram 35 and now I think I may be addicted lol.  I am looking for more of a summer bag, that’s why I was hoping this one could be cleaned up.  Thanks again


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

BleuSaphir said:


> I also want to add my frustration to hear concierge associates can go beyond with this power to get something that is super hard but the the employees at stores can’t When they have to bring that element too? That is my rant about LV. Sheesh!



Not sure how true this is but last night I was at the boutique in Scottsdale, AZ. Each time I have gone in there, I always see hard to get items. There was mini Pochette just sitting on the counter! When I asked the SA why this particular boutique seems to get items that are sold out, she said LV is sending items directly to the boutique as a way to attract people to the boutique. I have bought 2 Pochette Métis’ (one in mono), a mono clés and the mini Pochette from that boutique alone.


----------



## lvlover10

We need a easy pouch in canvas!


----------



## famouslyme

Hi all, would appreciate some advice. I recently got a Twist XS wallet and after one use, I noticed one of the stitches became loose. If I don't do anything about it (i.e. don't snip it and just leave it be), will it potentially lead to the other threads unraveling?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## travelbliss

famouslyme said:


> Hi all, would appreciate some advice. I recently got a Twist XS wallet and after one use, I noticed one of the stitches became loose. If I don't do anything about it (i.e. don't snip it and just leave it be), will it potentially lead to the other threads unraveling?
> Thanks in advance.


How "recently" ??  I bought a Speedy B 20 last month a noticed a popped stitch on the handle.  They _*fully replaced it *_with a brand new one.  They told me it was a good thing to bring it in quickly, so they could do a complete swap.  It's much harder to do if you let time pass because then they need someone from repairs to evaluate it, and it may be labeled,  "wear and tear" with nothing done.
Do it ASAP.


----------



## famouslyme

travelbliss said:


> How "recently" ??  I bought a Speedy B 20 last month a noticed a popped stitch on the handle.  They _*fully replaced it *_with a brand new one.  They told me it was a good thing to bring it in quickly, so they could do a complete swap.  It's much harder to do if you let time pass because then they need someone from repairs to evaluate it, and it may be labeled,  "wear and tear" with nothing done.
> Do it ASAP.


It was back in early Feb! I have reached out to my CA over text and hopefully, she'll reply soon. 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Maddie4

Sorry if this was already asked! When does the Spring in the City collection come out? I saw some new bags on the website but I was looking for the pastel petit sac plat and neverfull styles.


----------



## travelbliss

Maddie4 said:


> Sorry if this was already asked! When does the Spring in the City collection come out? I saw some new bags on the website but I was looking for the pastel petit sac plat and neverfull styles.



Hmmm...4/1   and 4/15 ??  2 waves I think.  This thread has all the updates:





__





						SS 2022 collections
					

Can't remember if this was already posted.  Anyway, here's prices in $USD, SKU #s  and tentative release dates:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Maddie4

travelbliss said:


> Hmmm...4/1   and 4/15 ??  2 waves I think.  This thread has all the updates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS 2022 collections
> 
> 
> Can't remember if this was already posted.  Anyway, here's prices in $USD, SKU #s  and tentative release dates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Amazing thanks!


----------



## snibor

Despite my recent disappointment with the new bagatelle, LV is always pulling me back. There have certainly been years where I didn’t like anything, but I always seem to come back and fall in love again.  And after all these years, the forum is such a great place to discuss lv info and get intel.  Much love to all.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> Despite my recent disappointment with the new bagatelle, LV is always pulling me back. There have certainly been years where I didn’t like anything, but I always seem to come back and fall in love again.  And after all these years, the forum is such a great place to discuss lv info and get intel.  Much love to all.


Chalk it up to a bad design flaw, don’t give up on LV!!! I always try to leave for another designer and end up coming back..Gucci is really my only other favorite…


----------



## snibor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chalk it up to a bad design flaw, don’t give up on LV!!! I always try to leave for another designer and end up coming back..Gucci is really my only other favorite…


No I’m not giving up which was the point of my post.  Some beautiful bags coming out. ❤️


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> No I’m not giving up which was the point of my post.  Some beautiful bags coming out. ❤


I know but I do get the frustration…Some really do leave so just making sure


----------



## Karina40123

Hi everyone so I just purchased the Montsouris PM last month and I finally took her out last night for the first time but I noticed that the magnetic buckle closure is crooked as you can clearly see in the photos  has anyone else had this same issue this with their Montsouris? I have compared it to other bags online and most seem to be aligned correctly. I'm going to have to contact my SA to see if I can exchange for another bag or have it repaired. I guess every bag is unique, I just expected it to be perfect especially when paying for a luxury item...please help any thoughts?


----------



## lemondln

Karina40123 said:


> Hi everyone so I just purchased the Montsouris PM last month and I finally took her out last night for the first time but I noticed that the magnetic buckle closure is crooked as you can clearly see in the photos  has anyone else had this same issue this with their Montsouris? I have compared it to other bags online and most seem to be aligned correctly. I'm going to have to contact my SA to see if I can exchange for another bag or have it repaired. I guess every bag is unique, I just expected it to be perfect especially when paying for a luxury item...please help any thoughts?
> View attachment 5379270
> View attachment 5379271
> View attachment 5379272


wow, it does look like crooked,  I cannot unseen it


----------



## Karina40123

lemondln said:


> wow, it does look like crooked,  I cannot unseen it


Same that's all I notice when I look at it ugh I'm going to see it I can get it exchanged for a new one


----------



## gimme_purses

Karina40123 said:


> Same that's all I notice when I look at it ugh I'm going to see it I can get it exchanged for a new one


Yikes. Hope you’re able to get an exchange.


----------



## Karina40123

gimme_purses said:


> Yikes. Hope you’re able to get an exchange.


Thank you!


----------



## tpm1224

Hi all!  So I think I have taken a leap off the deep end. I have found myself wanting add the LV bags I have sold in the past to fund Chanel.  I find myself wanting to wear LV more day to day. Anyhow, I have added back two speedy b 25, one monogram and one Damier ebene. I’ve also added a speedy b 30 in monogram and a pochette Métis in empreinte noir.

So I’m kind of torn, I want to get the speedy b 30 I Damier ebene to round off my speedy bags. I like the 25’s to wear as crossbody and the 30’s as shoulder bags

And I also want to add the pochette Métis in reverse back to wear as a carefree crossbody during the spring/summer months.

Now where I think I’ve lost my mind is I’ve owned the pochette Métis twice in the past but have sold it because I wanted something else. But here I am again wanting the bag back.

And as for the speedy b 30 Damier ebene, I also owned that bag and sold it. Im torn, because do I really need 4 speedy b bags?  I do like the 30 size for winter to carry more and I did like the bag to carry for work. I sold my first 30b to fund for Chanel

I’m pretty sure I sound like a complete lunatic. lol


----------



## LittleStar88

tpm1224 said:


> Hi all!  So I think I have taken a leap off the deep end. I have found myself wanting add the LV bags I have sold in the past to fund Chanel.  I find myself wanting to wear LV more day to day. Anyhow, I have added back two speedy b 25, one monogram and one Damier ebene. I’ve also added a speedy b 30 in monogram and a pochette Métis in empreinte noir.
> 
> So I’m kind of torn, I want to get the speedy b 30 I Damier ebene to round off my speedy bags. I like the 25’s to wear as crossbody and the 30’s as shoulder bags
> 
> And I also want to add the pochette Métis in reverse back to wear as a carefree crossbody during the spring/summer months.
> 
> Now where I think I’ve lost my mind is I’ve owned the pochette Métis twice in the past but have sold it because I wanted something else. But here I am again wanting the bag back.
> 
> And as for the speedy b 30 Damier ebene, I also owned that bag and sold it. Im torn, because do I really need 4 speedy b bags?  I do like the 30 size for winter to carry more and I did like the bag to carry for work. I sold my first 30b to fund for Chanel
> 
> I’m pretty sure I sound like a complete lunatic. lol



I have four speedy bags: two b 20 and two b 25. They’re easy to justify having since they’re different prints and sizes. Speedy b is my most carried and I would love to get a 30!

Ive bought and sold Alma BB twice and again thinking of getting one. 

You’re not the only one!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anyone shop at Kenwood LV? I read that it was robbed during the day Wed. and took all the items on the floor. I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## THE_Lena

tpm1224 said:


> Hi all!  So I think I have taken a leap off the deep end. I have found myself wanting add the LV bags I have sold in the past to fund Chanel.  I find myself wanting to wear LV more day to day. Anyhow, I have added back two speedy b 25, one monogram and one Damier ebene. I’ve also added a speedy b 30 in monogram and a pochette Métis in empreinte noir.
> 
> So I’m kind of torn, I want to get the speedy b 30 I Damier ebene to round off my speedy bags. I like the 25’s to wear as crossbody and the 30’s as shoulder bags
> 
> And I also want to add the pochette Métis in reverse back to wear as a carefree crossbody during the spring/summer months.
> 
> Now where I think I’ve lost my mind is I’ve owned the pochette Métis twice in the past but have sold it because I wanted something else. But here I am again wanting the bag back.
> 
> And as for the speedy b 30 Damier ebene, I also owned that bag and sold it. Im torn, because do I really need 4 speedy b bags?  I do like the 30 size for winter to carry more and I did like the bag to carry for work. I sold my first 30b to fund for Chanel
> 
> I’m pretty sure I sound like a complete lunatic. lol


I feel like you can never have enough Speedys. I have eight. Nano, mono B 20, four B 25s (mono, DE, DA and empreinte in Rose Poudre), B 30 in DE and B 40 in mono. I love the versatility of the bandouliere, but I’m tempted to get a classic 25. It’s my absolute fav bag shape. And when contemporary brands make bags shaped the same, I get tempted to buy them. Like the Coach Ruby Satchel or the Tory Burch Barrel bag.
As long as you think you’ll use it, I say get it.


----------



## THE_Lena

I finally did it. I removed the strap from my Nano Speedy. I feel like I unlocked a new level on a video game. I’m so excited about all the different strap opportunities now.


----------



## travelbliss

THE_Lena said:


> I finally did it. I removed the strap from my Nano Speedy. *I feel like I unlocked a new level on a video game*. I’m so excited about all the different strap opportunities now.


 LVoe this. Your post made me laugh today


----------



## THE_Lena

travelbliss said:


> LVoe this. Your post made me laugh today


Awww, thanks! I was just so excited. It almost felt like I got a whole new purse.


----------



## Speedyqueen73

I sold my Speedy B 25 and DE 30 to fund other purchases and I miss my Speedy 25 in particular!!!! I’ve been browsing and wondering which to buy back- speedy b (already have a couple of other cross body bags tho and the 25 still seems big for a cross body) or the standard 25!!! So funny  I sold my speedy b to someone who said she was buying it back having sold hers previously


----------



## snibor

Speedyqueen73 said:


> I sold my Speedy B 25 and DE 30 to fund other purchases and I miss my Speedy 25 in particular!!!! I’ve been browsing and wondering which to buy back- speedy b (already have a couple of other cross body bags tho and the 25 still seems big for a cross body) or the standard 25!!! So funny  I sold my speedy b to someone who said she was buying it back having sold hers previously


Might as well get the speedy b so you have the option of hand carry, shoulder carry, or crossbody.  I have an old speedy azur (purchased before they made the b) and had a shoulder strap made so I can use on shoulder too.  I also have a speedy b in de.


----------



## Speedyqueen73

snibor said:


> Might as well get the speedy b so you have the option of hand carry, shoulder carry, or crossbody.  I have an old speedy azur (purchased before they made the b) and had a shoulder strap made so I can use on shoulder too.  I also have a speedy b in de.


My thoughts exactly! Options are always best eh. Thanks for giving me the final push….  I find that Speedies are the best size and shape, other pretty and fashionable bags come and go but this one just stays classic. I was looking at the loop bag and then thought it will go out of fashion so quickly!


----------



## THE_Lena

Speedyqueen73 said:


> I sold my Speedy B 25 and DE 30 to fund other purchases and I miss my Speedy 25 in particular!!!! I’ve been browsing and wondering which to buy back- speedy b (already have a couple of other cross body bags tho and the 25 still seems big for a cross body) or the standard 25!!! So funny  I sold my speedy b to someone who said she was buying it back having sold hers previously


I agree the 25 does seem too big for a crossbody but I love the option!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I’m thinking about getting the new Sunset Khaki Marshmallow PM. Does anyone know how much it holds comparing to Alma BB?  And does it crossbody well?


----------



## waimanalo18

Hey guys! Can anyone share an SA from BH rodeo dr location please? Thamks so much


----------



## Speedyqueen73

PrincessTingTing said:


> I’m thinking about getting the new Sunset Khaki Marshmallow PM. Does anyone know how much it holds comparing to Alma BB?  And does it crossbody well?



i noticed that there are a couple of YouTube videos on this bag lately, worth a look? Handbagholic on there has bought one lately (different colour) and it looks roomier than the Alma BB (which I own)


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Thank you I will take a look. I own the Alma BB as well but it’s perfect that the Marshmallow PM fits more 



Speedyqueen73 said:


> i noticed that there are a couple of YouTube videos on this bag lately, worth a look? Handbagholic on there has bought one lately (different colour) and it looks roomier than the Alma BB (which I own)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Has anyone seen the match collection in person yet? I think they are in some US stores?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

PrincessTingTing said:


> Thank you I will take a look. I own the Alma BB as well but it’s perfect that the Marshmallow PM fits more


OT but I checked out your Etsy page and your jewelry is stunning!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Thank you so much!!!  


LVlvoe_bug said:


> OT but I checked out your Etsy page and your jewelry is stunning!


----------



## PurseAddict728

I just noticed online this morning that the Epi Neverfull is not appearing at all on the website. I don't understand? Why is it not on the website anymore? I've been stalking it for awhile, and I have a notify me alert because it's always out of stock when I check. Hoping it comes back at some point.


----------



## Sibelle

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Has anyone seen the match collection in person yet? I think they are in some US stores?


Cathindy posted some images in the EU Chatting and stalking thread.





						EU Chatting and Stalking
					

Beautiful gradient blue :heart: And for stardust , will it launch early june? Until now , there is no lookbook available :sad: The same case as SITC bags :eek:  Launch date is 17th June so preorders should open next week (usually around 4 weeks before the release date). The images posted of the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sibelle said:


> Cathindy posted some images in the EU Chatting and stalking thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EU Chatting and Stalking
> 
> 
> Beautiful gradient blue :heart: And for stardust , will it launch early june? Until now , there is no lookbook available :sad: The same case as SITC bags :eek:  Launch date is 17th June so preorders should open next week (usually around 4 weeks before the release date). The images posted of the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## hikerbiker

Hello LV forumers ! I am new here - to luxury bags in general - so I hope you will forgive my naive questions. I have liked the LV pochette metis for a few months  now but I'm wondering whether it's a bit "young" for someone my age (44) ? I am in a profession where I dress fairly conservative - lots of public facing work - need to look polished but not terribly attention-getting. In my downtime I am preppy - lots of stripes. I don't plan to use the bag in regular life, mostly when we travel abroad, which is frequent. Do 44 year old women tend to carry this bag or is it mostly for younger folks? My other bags are Tory Burch, Mulberry and Bottega and some nice local ones from Florence/Venice - just to give you a sense of my taste.. I am worried that I will buy it and then feel very self-conscious about carrying it. What do you all think?


----------



## snibor

hikerbiker said:


> Hello LV forumers ! I am new here - to luxury bags in general - so I hope you will forgive my naive questions. I have liked the LV pochette metis for a few months  now but I'm wondering whether it's a bit "young" for someone my age (44) ? I am in a profession where I dress fairly conservative - lots of public facing work - need to look polished but not terribly attention-getting. In my downtime I am preppy - lots of stripes. I don't plan to use the bag in regular life, mostly when we travel abroad, which is frequent. Do 44 year old women tend to carry this bag or is it mostly for younger folks? My other bags are Tory Burch, Mulberry and Bottega and some nice local ones from Florence/Venice - just to give you a sense of my taste.. I am worried that I will buy it and then feel very self-conscious about carrying it. What do you all think?


No age on bags.  I know lots of women 20 years older than you that wear it.  But it doesn’t sound like you love the bag.


----------



## THE_Lena

I was hemming and hawing about buying a pre-loved Speedy B 20 in Rose Poudre for a couple of days now. I finally decide I’m going to pull the trigger because I’d be so sad if someone else bought it. So I go to make the purchase and the price has been reduced by $215. Score!


----------



## THE_Lena

hikerbiker said:


> Hello LV forumers ! I am new here - to luxury bags in general - so I hope you will forgive my naive questions. I have liked the LV pochette metis for a few months  now but I'm wondering whether it's a bit "young" for someone my age (44) ? I am in a profession where I dress fairly conservative - lots of public facing work - need to look polished but not terribly attention-getting. In my downtime I am preppy - lots of stripes. I don't plan to use the bag in regular life, mostly when we travel abroad, which is frequent. Do 44 year old women tend to carry this bag or is it mostly for younger folks? My other bags are Tory Burch, Mulberry and Bottega and some nice local ones from Florence/Venice - just to give you a sense of my taste.. I am worried that I will buy it and then feel very self-conscious about carrying it. What do you all think?


I’m 47 and have two PM’s. Monogram and Rose Poudre. Love them both!


----------



## hikerbiker

Thank you to those who replied


----------



## fyn72

hikerbiker said:


> Hello LV forumers ! I am new here - to luxury bags in general - so I hope you will forgive my naive questions. I have liked the LV pochette metis for a few months  now but I'm wondering whether it's a bit "young" for someone my age (44) ? I am in a profession where I dress fairly conservative - lots of public facing work - need to look polished but not terribly attention-getting. In my downtime I am preppy - lots of stripes. I don't plan to use the bag in regular life, mostly when we travel abroad, which is frequent. Do 44 year old women tend to carry this bag or is it mostly for younger folks? My other bags are Tory Burch, Mulberry and Bottega and some nice local ones from Florence/Venice - just to give you a sense of my taste.. I am worried that I will buy it and then feel very self-conscious about carrying it. What do you all think?


I'm 49 and have had mine a few years, still wear it with no concern at all. The only ones I did feel self conscious about was the nano speedy and I sold it.


----------



## THE_Lena

fyn72 said:


> I'm 49 and have had mine a few years, still wear it with no concern at all. The only ones I did feel self conscious about was the nano speedy and I sold it.


Awww, I’m 47 and absolutely love my Nano Speedy. It does seem like a novelty item because it’s so tiny but I find it ADORABLE.


----------



## fyn72

THE_Lena said:


> Awww, I’m 47 and absolutely love my Nano Speedy. It does seem like a novelty item because it’s so tiny but I find it ADORABLE.


I did find it ADORABLE! but couldn't help feeling it suits someone young. My 26 year old daughter loved it


----------



## muggles

hikerbiker said:


> Hello LV forumers ! I am new here - to luxury bags in general - so I hope you will forgive my naive questions. I have liked the LV pochette metis for a few months  now but I'm wondering whether it's a bit "young" for someone my age (44) ? I am in a profession where I dress fairly conservative - lots of public facing work - need to look polished but not terribly attention-getting. In my downtime I am preppy - lots of stripes. I don't plan to use the bag in regular life, mostly when we travel abroad, which is frequent. Do 44 year old women tend to carry this bag or is it mostly for younger folks? My other bags are Tory Burch, Mulberry and Bottega and some nice local ones from Florence/Venice - just to give you a sense of my taste.. I am worried that I will buy it and then feel very self-conscious about carrying it. What do you all think?


I’m 68 and have a petit noe, a noe bb and a neverfull! And now a speedyB!
Age means nothing!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I am waiting for the opportune time to use this:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The Odeon Tote has been in stock non-stop for several days now, perhaps even a week. It's making me want it less now that I know it's always available online and I'm wondering if LV sales are suffering a bit. Items seem much more readily available, or maybe I'm just not looking at 'hot' stuff.


----------



## LVtingting

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The Odeon Tote has been in stock non-stop for several days now, perhaps even a week. It's making me want it less now that I know it's always available online and I'm wondering if LV sales are suffering a bit. Items seem much more readily available, or maybe I'm just not looking at 'hot' stuff.


Availability becomes better due to China’s shutdown. China is a large consumer of LV…


----------



## brnicutie

Love_N_Lune said:


> I am waiting for the opportune time to use this:
> View attachment 5413180


That's a stunning bag but horrible pic of her.


----------



## brnicutie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The Odeon Tote has been in stock non-stop for several days now, perhaps even a week. It's making me want it less now that I know it's always available online and I'm wondering if LV sales are suffering a bit. Items seem much more readily available, or maybe I'm just not looking at 'hot' stuff.


Bags are more available during the summer months. During the months of Aug.-Nov. it'll be scarce again. They'll hold inventory for the Christmas rush.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I am looking for gift ideas for my SA that is retiring …..


----------



## Iamminda

I happened upon a new YT unboxing where someone from Australia was offered a new 2017 tropical epi Twist MM by her LV SA — at 2017 price!!!!!  The SA told her that since the particular style (tropical multicolor) was discontinued in 2017, it had to be sold at that price.  How lucky is she?   I have never heard of anything like that before


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> I happened upon a new YT unboxing where someone from Australia was offered a new 2017 tropical epi Twist MM by her LV SA — at 2017 price!!!!!  The SA told her that since the particular style (tropical multicolor) was discontinued in 2017, it had to be sold at that price.  How lucky is she?   I have never heard of anything like that before


They still have bags from 2017?  It must have been one that was sitting in the back cabinet or something that they just found. Bags aren't usually sitting at the store for 5 years. That's very lucky indeed.


----------



## brnicutie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I am looking for gift ideas for my SA that is retiring …..


a gift card or basket of snacks


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> They still have bags from 2017?  It must have been one that was sitting in the back cabinet or something that they just found. Bags aren't usually sitting at the store for 5 years. That's very lucky indeed.



IKR?  .  It does happen, like look at all the “old” stuff (bastille!!!) on 24S .  BTW off topic, I am still looking for those lemon shortbread cookies at Costco


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> IKR?  .  It does happen, like look at all the “old” stuff (bastille!!!) on 24S .  BTW off topic, I am still looking for those lemon shortbread cookies at Costco


Hopefully they’ll be at your Costco soon.


----------



## erickita100

Someone on insta said they were discontinuing the agendas is this true?


----------



## liacurates

PurseAddict728 said:


> I just noticed online this morning that the Epi Neverfull is not appearing at all on the website. I don't understand? Why is it not on the website anymore? I've been stalking it for awhile, and I have a notify me alert because it's always out of stock when I check. Hoping it comes back at some point.


Same here. Was checking today to see the current price and couldn’t find Neverfull in Epi. From my past experience, once they remove something from the site it’s either an update to the design is coming or an item has been discontinued all together. Let’s just hope it’s not the case. That would be a shame!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

cloudblue said:


> View attachment 5188519
> View attachment 5188520
> 
> 
> This was an order for a client but finally seeing it in person really made me wish I got it! The colours are absolutely beautiful together. The pictures on catalog don’t do it justice. Currently not a single one in the country


That is stunning!!!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Does anyone here have the Keepall 25? How does it compare to the speedy b 25? Any input is highly appreciated


----------



## j83702

tua said:


> Does anyone here have the Keepall 25? How does it compare to the speedy b 25? Any input is highly appreciated


I just received mine today. Quite a bit smaller than the speedy 25 but still holds a lot. I only have my nano and Métis to compare to as I sold my 25. Straps seems like more of a cotton material than nylon. It’s a great size!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

j83702 said:


> I just received mine today. Quite a bit smaller than the speedy 25 but still holds a lot. I only have my nano and Métis to compare to as I sold my 25. Straps seems like more of a cotton material than nylon. It’s a great size!
> View attachment 5438727
> View attachment 5438728
> View attachment 5438730
> View attachment 5438731


It’s so cute I love it


----------



## bagarella

i found the thread


----------



## mel823

I was on Postmark last night and saw listings of Empreinte leather in aubergine for wallets, totes, and a clutch, but has there ever been a Pochette Mettis in aubergine or any shade of purple?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mel823 said:


> I was on Postmark last night and saw listings of Empreinte leather in aubergine for wallets, totes, and a clutch, but has there ever been a Pochette Mettis in aubergine or any shade of purple?


I don’t recall a pochette metis in empreinte in purple…


----------



## Iamminda

mel823 said:


> I was on Postmark last night and saw listings of Empreinte leather in aubergine for wallets, totes, and a clutch, but has there ever been a Pochette Mettis in aubergine or any shade of purple?



I also don’t think they ever made a PM in purple.  The closest thing was a PM in a Cherry Berry color which is kind of a burgundy.  As to the listings for aubergine Empreinte leather items, perhaps they were for Iris (which comes across as bluish/purplish).


----------



## mel823

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don’t recall a pochette metis in empreinte in purple…





Iamminda said:


> I also don’t think they ever made a PM in purple.  The closest thing was a PM in a Cherry Berry color which is kind of a burgundy.  As to the listings for aubergine Empreinte leather items, perhaps they were for Iris (which comes across as bluish/purplish).



Thank you both for responding!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

mel823 said:


> I was on Postmark last night and saw listings of Empreinte leather in aubergine for wallets, totes, and a clutch, but has there ever been a Pochette Mettis in aubergine or any shade of purple?


No Pochette Mettis was not offered in aubergine. I believe that color came out before even Pochette Mettis came out


----------



## snibor

Repeat to self…do not purchase paint can currently available on website.  Too impractical.  Not worth it.  But cute!…do not purchase…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> Repeat to self…do not purchase paint can currently available on website.  Too impractical.  Not worth it.  But cute!…do not purchase…


So impractical but cute and very tempting!!! Maybe purchase Or you can just try it on and see…….


----------



## bagsamplified

snibor said:


> Repeat to self…do not purchase paint can currently available on website.  Too impractical.  Not worth it.  But cute!…do not purchase…


If it helps i own keepall xs with white straps and handles so it's been far easier for me to avoid paint can! "White strap white strap white strap"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Where did the LV shopping and clubhouse threads go? Cancel, I found them..


----------



## Njeph

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Where did the LV shopping and clubhouse threads go? Cancel, I found them..


Where are they?


----------



## Bumbles

Got to take some getting use too this new update


----------



## LittleStar88

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Where did the LV shopping and clubhouse threads go? Cancel, I found them..



HELP! Where are they? This new format is so miserable. Why did they change it?!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleStar88 said:


> HELP! Where are they? This new format is so miserable. Why did they change it?!


On the main LV page they are to the right of all the threads. It’s under a bold Sub forums and above a bold latest threads…near the top of the right hand side of the page…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Njeph said:


> Where are they?


Near the top of the page on the right hand side. There will be a bold Sub Forum and above the latest threads ..


----------



## LittleStar88

LVlvoe_bug said:


> On the main LV page they are to the right of all the threads. It’s under a bold Sub forums and above a bold latest threads…near the top of the right hand side of the page…



Ah! Thank you!


----------



## goodcrush

Is anyone having trouble getting on the LV website? I keep getting error pages.


----------



## snibor

I think $2,800-$3,500 for a pair of Nike sneakers is insane.  Can you imagine what the resale prices will be?  I’m not saying I didn’t look at them,lol, but a part of me says I am being duped.

Edit..I don’t mean to rain on any one’s parade as it is a cool idea and I’d love to see if others are able to purchase.


----------



## baghabitz34

goodcrush said:


> Is anyone having trouble getting on the LV website? I keep getting error pages.


I was coming to ask the same thing.


----------



## iamthecutest

goodcrush said:


> Is anyone having trouble getting on the LV website? I keep getting error pages.


It's due to the sneaker launch from this morning


----------



## goodcrush

iamthecutest said:


> It's due to the sneaker launch from this morning


Haha and that is the exact reason I wanted to get on. Goodness. Oh well… it was the first time dh had expressed any interest.


----------



## iamthecutest

goodcrush said:


> Haha and that is the exact reason I wanted to get on. Goodness. Oh well… it was the first time dh had expressed any interest.


I had to click the link in my email to access the waiting room after experiencing the same thing!  Sorry


----------



## goodcrush

iamthecutest said:


> I had to click the link in my email to access the waiting room after experiencing the same thing!  Sorry


Oh shoot. I didn’t even think to do that. Did you end up getting anything?


----------



## iamthecutest

goodcrush said:


> Oh shoot. I didn’t even think to do that. Did you end up getting anything?


Nope, didn't get past the waiting room and I haven't heard of anyone who did!


----------



## Moxisox

snibor said:


> I think $2,800-$3,500 for a pair of Nike sneakers is insane.  Can you imagine what the resale prices will be?  I’m not saying I didn’t look at them,lol, but a part of me says I am being duped.
> 
> Edit..I don’t mean to rain on any one’s parade as it is a cool idea and I’d love to see if others are able to purchase.


There was a blue pair on fashionphile yesterday for 10K.


----------



## Chrissy14223

Has anyone experienced an issue when trying to clean spots from the interior of a vintage keepall? I just bought one from a reseller and attempted to get out some spots using a few things which included Shout stain remover, Dawn dish detergent and lastly Folex carpet spot remover. The water I used to clean the spots left water marks at the edges of where the water went. I've not experienced this with other LV interiors. Is there a way to get that water mark out now? I've searched on YouTube but haven't found anything.  Thanks in advance


----------



## travelbliss

Chrissy14223 said:


> Has anyone experienced an issue when trying to clean spots from the interior of a vintage keepall? I just bought one from a reseller and attempted to get out some spots using a few things which included Shout stain remover, Dawn dish detergent and lastly Folex carpet spot remover. The water I used to clean the spots left water marks at the edges of where the water went. I've not experienced this with other LV interiors. Is there a way to get that water mark out now? I've searched on YouTube but haven't found anything.  Thanks in advance


They say using baby wipes is better than just water,  did u try that ?


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi where is the date code to be found on a Utility Pocket 2021 bought by me direxlct from the webiste i cant seem to find anything.
Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

J.A.N. said:


> Hi where is the date code to be found on a Utility Pocket 2021 bought by me direxlct from the webiste i cant seem to find anything.
> Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place?


I’m not sure since I’ve never owned this bag but did you check in the seams of the pockets ? Maybe it has the chip?


----------



## J.A.N.

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m not sure since I’ve never owned this bag but did you check in the seams of the pockets ? Maybe it has the chip?


Thanks 
Good point
As of March 2021 it's microchips but I purchased this on 7/2
So need to look again


----------



## Reamie

I was wondering has anyone owned the jacquard Louis Vuitton aviator bag? I have a chance to get it and am intrigued!


----------



## travelbliss

Reamie said:


> I was wondering has anyone owned the jacquard Louis Vuitton aviator bag? I have a chance to get it and am intrigued!
> 
> View attachment 5576339



I never owned it, but i did try it on when it was released years back.  The interior if I remember correctly was nylon-lined, but the bottom had a leather base, making it kinda heavy (for me).  I can imagine it would weigh more with my stuff inside.  It's a rare piece,  if you are fine with a "weightier" bag.


----------



## Reamie

travelbliss said:


> I never owned it, but i did try it on when it was released years back.  The interior if I remember correctly was nylon-lined, but the bottom had a leather base, making it kinda heavy (for me).  I can imagine it would weigh more with my stuff inside.  It's a rare piece,  if you are fine with a "weightier" bag.


Thank you for the reply! It looks so different I’m tempted, however I don’t know if it’s what I’m looking for. Maybe it’s too out there. I want a larger bag for days when I need more, but I’m thinking about trying to get the upcoming reverse gm loop bag.


----------



## nsughtnsugahyde

Loving the new florals and some of the more bold colors. 
I was a longtime Chanel devotee but I’ve started buying LV and what a quality difference. LV is such better quality in both leather goods & RTW.


----------



## travelbliss

nsughtnsugahyde said:


> Loving the new florals and some of the more bold colors.
> I was a longtime Chanel devotee but I’ve started buying LV and what a quality difference. LV is such better quality in both leather goods & RTW.


  Seriously ??  And all this time,  I've heard the opposite.  I've never bought anything Chanel but have heard time and again on this exact LV forum that Chanel is superior...wow!  Welcome to the world of Louis Vuitton.  I've only bought this brand for years.  Own nothing Hermes nor Chanel.  How many LV items do you own ?   Us LV die-hards still come back to LV despite their decreasing quality and workmanship in the past few seasons.


----------



## Chrissy14223

My new addition! I didn't plan on getting it til my CA showed it to me!! Photos don't do justice!


----------



## mistashmee

Hi does anyone know of any in-person authentication service for an LV bag in the southern california area?


----------



## nsughtnsugahyde

travelbliss said:


> Seriously ??  And all this time,  I've heard the opposite.  I've never bought anything Chanel but have heard time and again on this exact LV forum that Chanel is superior...wow!  Welcome to the world of Louis Vuitton.  I've only bought this brand for years.  Own nothing Hermes nor Chanel.  How many LV items do you own ?   Us LV die-hards still come back to LV despite their decreasing quality and workmanship in the past few seasons.


I used to buy a lot of LV when I was younger. I’ve just recently gone back to LV. 
I’ve bought a couple of the Métis, which I love. I bought 3 of the Coussin. 2 PM and one MM which I returned because it’s too big for me. I bought one from the Fornsetti collection that I’m on the fence about so it’s just been sitting. I just ordered the Twist which I haven’t received yet. The Marshmallow, which I think might me too cutesy but if I use it and don’t love it,  I’ll give it to my niece that I buy a lot of LV for. Then I’ve got some travel pieces from a while ago. 
I want to try the flowered Loop.  I’m waiting for my SA to get back to me on that one. 
I’m really loving LV. I’ve been wearing the sneakers & RTW for years but I’ve just recently gone back to the bags.  
Chanel is just garbage now. LV is so much better quality. I stopped buying Chanel RTW a few seasons ago when that stupid Teddy Bear sweater fell apart. 
Thank you for supporting my decision to come back to LV & divorce Chanel. We’ve broken up before but this time I’m filing for divorce. LOL


----------



## lxrac

Belated HBD to THE LV!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

nsughtnsugahyde said:


> I’ve been wearing the sneakers & RTW for years but I’ve just recently gone back to the bags.


Do you feel the sizing is true to size? I feel the regular cut gives it a roomier cut. I just recently bought a few shirts and I feel like I could have sized down. I want to try the pants but the waist looks narrower in the model pics. Fabrics wear well then? Thanks


----------



## arthi0707

Hi! I am trying to buy the pochette accessories for ages now and it’s available at a few stores in europe. i’m based in uk. anyone trustworthy can help me with getting one?


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’m very curious to know others’ opinions on the recent availability of pieces and lack of lines at LV.  Any thoughts?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m very curious to know others’ opinions on the recent availability of pieces and lack of lines at LV.  Any thoughts?


I’m not sure what you mean about availability and lack of lines but I’m finding it harder to get pieces I want. I wanted an item that I was told I would have to prepay and see if they could order from another store..I said I wouldnt prepay so they said they could try and get the piece without prepaying. So far I haven’t been able to get it.I’m starting to get tired of the giant LV , I feel it’s getting repetitive ..I seem to be gravitating more to the mens collection although I did love the stardust and spring in the City collections…


----------



## EpiFanatic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m not sure what you mean about availability and lack of lines but I’m finding it harder to get pieces I want. I wanted an item that I was told I would have to prepay and see if they could order from another store..I said I wouldnt prepay so they said they could try and get the piece without prepaying. So far I haven’t been able to get it.I’m starting to get tired of the giant LV , I feel it’s getting repetitive ..I seem to be gravitating more to the mens collection although I did love the stardust and spring in the City
> 
> Oh, maybe it’s just where I am, which is NorCal.



I’m sorry it has been hard for you to find stuff. I gave t looked for anything in particular so maybe there are a lot of items that aren’t available. I’ve been in a few stores and they seem fairly well stocked.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m sorry it has been hard for you to find stuff. I gave t looked for anything in particular so maybe there are a lot of items that aren’t available. I’ve been in a few stores and they seem fairly well stocked.


It’s ok …I just get frustrated with the prepay thing when they can’t guarantee the item…some items are easy to find and others are really hard. My SA retired so it’s been harder to get items lately..my store was stocked as well just not for the items I wanted…


----------



## Melissa V

Peridot_Paradise said:


> Does anyone here have the Keepall 25? How does it compare to the speedy b 25? Any input is highly appreciated


Its shorter than the speedy 25. I have the keepall xs and it's just a tad too small. And there are days I wish the speedy was a bit smaller.  The keepall 25 is the perfect middle size between the two.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Melissa V said:


> Its shorter than the speedy 25. I have the keepall xs and it's just a tad too small. And there are days I wish the speedy was a bit smaller.  The keepall 25 is the perfect middle size between the two.
> 
> View attachment 5593134
> 
> Great comparison! I love the keepall 25 size now after seeing this
> View attachment 5593135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593136


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Melissa V said:


> Its shorter than the speedy 25. I have the keepall xs and it's just a tad too small. And there are days I wish the speedy was a bit smaller.  The keepall 25 is the perfect middle size between the two.
> 
> View attachment 5593134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593136


They’re all beautiful  I ordered my keepall 25 too online and it’s saying it takes 2 weeks to arrive. I’m so surprised at this bc I usually get my LV 2-3 days once I make my order


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

It seems as this new Keepall 25 in mono Eclipse is maybe shipping overseas. When I ordered the keepall 25 in mono w green straps last month it shipped within the 2 days of my order


----------



## arthi0707

has anyone in the UK or EU a been able to order a pochette accessories recently?


----------



## Lizzys

Melissa V said:


> Its shorter than the speedy 25. I have the keepall xs and it's just a tad too small. And there are days I wish the speedy was a bit smaller.  The keepall 25 is the perfect middle size between the two.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting these pictures!  I have been searching the forum and YouTube to find a comparison of these three sizes and you pictures are perfect!  I have the sunset keepall xs which was a great size for me last year but I seem to be carrying more this year and I feel that the speedy 25 is too big.  I don't have a boutique near me and the ones that I would consider taking a road trip to don't have the keepall 25 in stock.  I hate to return things and that is why picture like these are so important to me. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Hi everyone. I was able to pre-order the Nano Speedy mono. Since this my first pre-order item (as I usually buy in boutique orif the item is available online), how long does it usually get delivered? 

I know that it takes about 2 weeks to 3 months.


----------



## Melissa V

Thank you! I couldn't find any pictures/videos online either so just bit the bullet and grabbed one when my CA had one in the boutique.  I'm not a fan of the strap, but the strap from my keppall xs is perfect!


----------



## Lizzys

Melissa V said:


> Thank you! I couldn't find any pictures/videos online either so just bit the bullet and grabbed one when my CA had one in the boutique.  I'm not a fan of the strap, but the strap from my keppall xs is perfect!


Happy to hear that the keepall xs strap is perfect.  That is probably what I will use then.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Hi guys, do you condition your "new" vachetta and if yes, how and what product do you use? I have heard of people putting their new bags with vachetta out in the sun four times every week. I haven't done this with my speedy mono 30, but its honey patina still looks good.

I intend on purchasing another speedy but in B20 or B25 before the price increase. I am only waiting for my new nano speedy to arrive then I will order B20 or 25.


----------



## Lizzys

Peridot_Paradise said:


> They’re all beautiful  I ordered my keepall 25 too online and it’s saying it takes 2 weeks to arrive. I’m so surprised at this bc I usually get my LV 2-3 days once I make my order


Have you gotten an update on your delivery? I tried to order after @Melissa V posted pics of this beauty and I got a date as early as 21 days. I could wait 2 weeks but the 21 days is too close to when I have to go on extended travel so I won’t be able to order. I am so disappointed!
Enjoy your bag when you receive it.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Lizzys said:


> Have you gotten an update on your delivery? I tried to order after @Melissa V posted pics of this beauty and I got a date as early as 21 days. I could wait 2 weeks but the 21 days is too close to when I have to go on extended travel so I won’t be able to order. I am so disappointed!
> Enjoy your bag when you receive it.


Oh no I’m sorry to hear that but yea I’m not really sure what’s going on with this particular bag. It been over a week since it says “order in preparation” at this point I feel like they’re making my bag. I’ve been ordering on LV website for over 8 yrs regularly and never took so long. I’m not in a rush to get mine but I feel so bad ur not able to get yrs in time perhaps you can order it when you return. I feel like this style and combo bag will be a staple in their collection for awhile


----------



## vinbenphon1

snibor said:


> Repeat to self…do not purchase paint can currently available on website.  Too impractical.  Not worth it.  But cute!…do not purchase…


So did u get it? Lol. I'm freakin crazy for it too. So I get the mantra.. "do not purchase". Haha, but I did get a little something fron this range.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Melissa V said:


> Its shorter than the speedy 25. I have the keepall xs and it's just a tad too small. And there are days I wish the speedy was a bit smaller.  The keepall 25 is the perfect middle size between the two.
> 
> View attachment 5593134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593136


Great size comparison .  I just got the Citi Keepall, which I think is in-between the XS and Keepall 25. Perfect size and no handles. Had a terrible fall down some stairs coz my handles got snagged on the hand rail. Freaky.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

vinbenphon1 said:


> So did u get it? Lol. I'm freakin crazy for it too. So I get the mantra.. "do not purchase". Haha, but I did get a little something fron this range.


I just was able to see it recently in the store and seriously thought about it but it seems so impractical but cute….The top seems hard to open with the tab ..I don’t know if they weren’t popular but they are available on the US and have been for awhile…I’d love to see someone carrying it!!


----------



## snibor

vinbenphon1 said:


> So did u get it? Lol. I'm freakin crazy for it too. So I get the mantra.. "do not purchase". Haha, but I did get a little something fron this range.


I did not


----------



## vinbenphon1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just was able to see it recently in the store and seriously thought about it but it seems so impractical but cute….The top seems hard to open with the tab ..I don’t know if they weren’t popular but they are available on the US and have been for awhile…I’d love to see someone carrying it!!


Yeah, there are 6 of these available in my store. My SA suggested putting a small vase and some flowers in t. Bwhaha


----------



## Soumy

Hi everyone ☺️ I'm new here. 
I was wondering if anyone has or had the monogram mat Stockton in Noir at all ? I know it's a discounted line and ?not so popular nowadays i guess ..but I am eyening the bag as i like how understated it looks. Is it shiny? as I'm not after a shiny finish and did you/do you like it ? (Durability, practicality etc) thanks a lot !!


----------



## miss_chiff

Chrissy14223 said:


> Has anyone experienced an issue when trying to clean spots from the interior of a vintage keepall? I just bought one from a reseller and attempted to get out some spots using a few things which included Shout stain remover, Dawn dish detergent and lastly Folex carpet spot remover. The water I used to clean the spots left water marks at the edges of where the water went. I've not experienced this with other LV interiors. Is there a way to get that water mark out now? I've searched on YouTube but haven't found anything.  Thanks in advance


Hi Chrissy,
Not sure if you’ve resolved your issue by now, thought I’d share a way that may work…
 I have some silk curtains that a previous dog we had would pee/mark them. It was a challenge as I would get that water mark after cleaning the bottom at home myself. I figured out that if I had a hair dryer on hand and quickly dried the area with it, it prevented a strong water mark. Just make sure you blot out as much of the water as possible. So, wet/dampen the area in question, then dry it with hairdryer on hottest, strongest air setting, working outside in. Hope that works for you. If it didn’t work the first time you can try the process again.


----------



## power1875

Hi I was wondering if I could get a legit check on this jacket please as I’m buying from a private seller with no refunds etc.

The seller says this was purchased in Japan as a Japan only release 


Thanks in advance


----------



## Loriad

There is an





power1875 said:


> Hi I was wondering if I could get a legit check on this jacket please as I’m buying from a private seller with no refunds etc.
> 
> The seller says this was purchased in Japan as a Japan only release
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5596185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596187


There is an authentication thread to post in, with a list of rules at the top.


----------



## Chrissy14223

miss_chiff said:


> Hi Chrissy,
> Not sure if you’ve resolved your issue by now, thought I’d share a way that may work…
> I have some silk curtains that a previous dog we had would pee/mark them. It was a challenge as I would get that water mark after cleaning the bottom at home myself. I figured out that if I had a hair dryer on hand and quickly dried the area with it, it prevented a strong water mark. Just make sure you blot out as much of the water as possible. So, wet/dampen the area in question, then dry it with hairdryer on hottest, strongest air setting, working outside in. Hope that works for you. If it didn’t work the first time you can try the process again.


Yeah, I tried this actually and was surprised that it didn't work, actually left a faint water mark


----------



## hbtaco

mistashmee said:


> Hi does anyone know of any in-person authentication service for an LV bag in the southern california area?


Funny story, I was looking up the same thing yesterday! I actually did find a couple, one was called Goodfellas Pawn shop in West Covina and Community Pawn shop in LA. They use the technology Entrupy to verify the bags. Pricing is about $40 to authenticate and comes with a certificate as well. You can always call beforehand to ask how long it will take and it can depend from 10 mins to the next working business day.


----------



## inaaa

Hi everyone!! I was looking for a bit if advice on my felicie - I have these black mark inside and not sure if this is normal tear and wear( the bag is a year old and is used a fair bit). 
Thanks


----------



## handbagresponsiblelover

H


----------



## Soumy

Hi everyone ☺️ 
Does anyone have the Bom dia mule? Got a pair a couple of weeks ago. The bottom is leather so will likely wear out. I asked my SA if I should put a rubber sole and he didn't recommend to have it right away. Do you guys have them done at the cobbler and when ? Tried searching for an answer on the forum but no luck ! Thanks a lot


----------



## missbagwathi

Soumy said:


> Hi everyone ☺️
> Does anyone have the Bom dia mule? Got a pair a couple of weeks ago. The bottom is leather so will likely wear out. I asked my SA if I should put a rubber sole and he didn't recommend to have it right away. Do you guys have them done at the cobbler and when ? Tried searching for an answer on the forum but no luck ! Thanks a lot


I’m going to get the mule today and had the same question.


----------



## Soumy

missbagwathi said:


> I’m going to get the mule today and had the same question.


Hope you love them ! (I do )
No reply so far  may need to start a new thread for more visibility ..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

My CC company alerted me that LV online has my cc info. stored. I don't like having that info. stored online, but when I go into my LV account I don't see a place to remove card information and I don't see my card information there. Does anyone know how to fix this? Are they storing my info. behind the scenes where it's not visible to me?


----------



## nkp123

Hi, I apologize if this is the wrong place to post this - I am new. I received this bag as a gift many years ago and was wondering if anyone could help me identify it? It was purchased in Switzerland if that helps.


----------



## sophiegray

Hi everyone!

Are alma bb “quartz” and "ivory" chalk white in color? Because chalk white color is what I am looking for, Thank you!


----------



## Duchessgummybunns

Hello Everyone! New account here so I can’t create my own thread. I hope this is the right place to ask this and if not, I’ll delete! 

Does anyone have any advice for where I should look to find an Artsy MM in the lighter colorway?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Duchessgummybunns said:


> Hello Everyone! New account here so I can’t create my own thread. I hope this is the right place to ask this and if not, I’ll delete!
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for where I should look to find an Artsy MM in the lighter colorwa





Duchessgummybunns said:


> Hello Everyone! New account here so I can’t create my own thread. I hope this is the right place to ask this and if not, I’ll delete!
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for where I should look to find an Artsy MM in the lighter colorway?


Hi and Welcome. Fashionphile has it.


----------



## TokidokiM

nkp123 said:


> Hi, I apologize if this is the wrong place to post this - I am new. I received this bag as a gift many years ago and was wondering if anyone could help me identify it? It was purchased in Switzerland if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610539


Looks like Mini Lin Alma Long in cherry


----------



## informativeinfo

Hi everyone, I hope this is the right place to post! I recently got a Pallas Aurore from Fashionphile in Excellent condition but just found that the strap is crumbling and peeling. Does anyone know if this bag happens to be one of the batches with the well-known defect? Link to listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-pallas-aurore-1058422


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

informativeinfo said:


> Hi everyone, I hope this is the right place to post! I recently got a Pallas Aurore from Fashionphile in Excellent condition but just found that the strap is crumbling and peeling. Does anyone know if this bag happens to be one of the batches with the well-known defect? Link to listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-pallas-aurore-1058422


I don’t remember hearing it in the Pallas strap but there were issues with glazing on straps and bags in certain years on certain bags. I don’t know if LV will fix it or you can return the bag or ask Fashionphile for a credit of some sort..Or you can buy a different strap if you wanted to keep the Pallas..


----------



## informativeinfo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don’t remember hearing it in the Pallas strap but there were issues with glazing on straps and bags in certain years on certain bags. I don’t know if LV will fix it or you can return the bag or ask Fashionphile for a credit of some sort..Or you can buy a different strap if you wanted to keep the Pallas..


Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I intended on keeping it so I took the tag off and it's past the 30 day return window (around 10 days past now). I didn't have a chance to wear it due to traveling until now and just discovered the glazing issue. I contacted Fashionphile but they are terribly slow on email response.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

informativeinfo said:


> Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I intended on keeping it so I took the tag off and it's past the 30 day return window (around 10 days past now). I didn't have a chance to wear it due to traveling until now and just discovered the glazing issue. I contacted Fashionphile but they are terribly slow on email response.


Maybe take it to LV and see what they can do? if they can replace the glazing although may not be worth the price .. I have the Pallas and there are other straps you can purchase which look nice with it in case you get no resolution….happy to hear you kept it, the Pallas is an awesome   
bag!


----------



## informativeinfo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Maybe take it to LV and see what they can do? if they can replace the glazing although may not be worth the price .. I have the Pallas and there are other straps you can purchase which look nice with it in case you get no resolution….happy to hear you kept it, the Pallas is an awesome
> bag!


It really is a great bag minus the strap issue! You might be right about getting another strap. I never had issues with LV bags before so this one hit me by surprise since it's in excellent condition. I'm just worried about the authenticity of the bag seeing the glazing crumbling off, but upon researching more I see now that many people have glazing issues =(


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

informativeinfo said:


> It really is a great bag minus the strap issue! You might be right about getting another strap. I never had issues with LV bags before so this one hit me by surprise since it's in excellent condition. I'm just worried about the authenticity of the bag seeing the glazing crumbling off, but upon researching more I see now that many people have glazing issues =(


I would probably still get it authenticated just for peace of mind? There was a time when they were taking back a bunch of bags with potential glazing issues. My ikat NF has strap glazing issues and I barely wore it. My empreinte speedy was recalled and I turned that in for a store credit. I don’t know if Fashionphile will do anything because technically it’s not a their issue it’s an LV issue but maybe they will for customer satisfaction. I haven’t had issues with my LV bags either…


----------



## Shamsiya

hi is it normal if the size of the bag doesn't exact as said om the website
"Onthego" its 41 cm, 18 cm, and 32 cm

on website is says 41 cm 19 cm and 34.

is it fake?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shamsiya said:


> hi is it normal if the size of the bag doesn't exact as said om the website
> "Onthego" its 41 cm, 18 cm, and 32 cm
> 
> on website is says 41 cm 19 cm and 34.
> 
> is it fake?


Yes it’s normal and sometimes the size on the website does not match the bag. It does not mean the bag is fake if you bought it in the LV website…Even if you bought elsewhere it doesn’t mean its fake but I would get it authenticated for peace of mind…


----------



## Shamsiya

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes it’s normal and sometimes the size on the website does not match the bag. It does not mean the bag is fake if you bought it in the LV website…Even if you bought elsewhere it doesn’t mean its fake but I would get it authenticated for peace of mind…


Thanx a lot it is from website but i just Got little nervous when i measured it

Thanx a lot


----------



## fyn72

informativeinfo said:


> Hi everyone, I hope this is the right place to post! I recently got a Pallas Aurore from Fashionphile in Excellent condition but just found that the strap is crumbling and peeling. Does anyone know if this bag happens to be one of the batches with the well-known defect? Link to listing: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-monogram-pallas-aurore-1058422


Yes I have the Aurore colour Speedy and LV replaced all the glazing as it went sticky and was cracking in places. The thing is though, LV have cracked down on fixing and replacing bags bought preloved if you don't have the receipt with the original owners name they won't do it for free. Some are very lucky and the SA has let it go for no cost. I did have a pallas in Rose Litchi and they replaced the strap, I bought both from store.


----------



## informativeinfo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would probably still get it authenticated just for peace of mind? There was a time when they were taking back a bunch of bags with potential glazing issues. My ikat NF has strap glazing issues and I barely wore it. My empreinte speedy was recalled and I turned that in for a store credit. I don’t know if Fashionphile will do anything because technically it’s not a their issue it’s an LV issue but maybe they will for customer satisfaction. I haven’t had issues with my LV bags either…


I heard back from Fashionphile after emailing them about the issue, and yes they said it's a common issue with LV manufacturing and to get it fixed or use their buy back program (which would cost me ~$400). I don't mind keeping it if I can get a new strap, so I asked if Fashionphile will provide a partial refund for this defect (which I would guess they could've identified with more careful quality control given that the issue happened right on my first use). I'm not sure how good Fashionphile customer service is - we'll see!


----------



## informativeinfo

fyn72 said:


> Yes I have the Aurore colour Speedy and LV replaced all the glazing as it went sticky and was cracking in places. The thing is though, LV have cracked down on fixing and replacing bags bought preloved if you don't have the receipt with the original owners name they won't do it for free. Some are very lucky and the SA has let it go for no cost. I did have a pallas in Rose Litchi and they replaced the strap, I bought both from store.


Oh that's good to know! Of course the original receipt did not come with my Fashionphile purchase, so I'm not sure of my luck at a free replacement at LV. Do you know if LV will replace the strap for bags from a while ago, like 2014 which is the year listed on my Fashionphile purchase? Thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

informativeinfo said:


> I heard back from Fashionphile after emailing them about the issue, and yes they said it's a common issue with LV manufacturing and to get it fixed or use their buy back program (which would cost me ~$400). I don't mind keeping it if I can get a new strap, so I asked if Fashionphile will provide a partial refund for this defect (which I would guess they could've identified with more careful quality control given that the issue happened right on my first use). I'm not sure how good Fashionphile customer service is - we'll see!


Since they mentioned it was an LV issue they may not give anything but I hope they do for you…..if you are near an LV store stop in and ask , maybe they will do it for free since it was an issue…


----------



## fyn72

informativeinfo said:


> Oh that's good to know! Of course the original receipt did not come with my Fashionphile purchase, so I'm not sure of my luck at a free replacement at LV. Do you know if LV will replace the strap for bags from a while ago, like 2014 which is the year listed on my Fashionphile purchase? Thanks!


I was told you have to be the original owner to get a replacement at no cost, you may be able to order as a spare part or get the glazing redone. You never know, you may be lucky and get a good SA and get a free replacement, let us know how you go!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’ve noticed a lot of websites are now getting into the preloved market. I was shocked to see preloved designer bags like LV listed on the express website


----------



## informativeinfo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Since they mentioned it was an LV issue they may not give anything but I hope they do for you…..if you are near an LV store stop in and ask , maybe they will do it for free since it was an issue…


So Fashionphile did end up giving me a partial refund. Not enough for a new strap or repair in case LV doesn't do it for free (would probably cost 2-3x my partial refund), but overall I'm satisfied enough for the customer service to return in the future if some bag really catches my eyes. Hope this could help others in the future - no harm in asking for partial refund!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

informativeinfo said:


> So Fashionphile did end up giving me a partial refund. Not enough for a new strap or repair in case LV doesn't do it for free (would probably cost 2-3x my partial refund), but overall I'm satisfied enough for the customer service to return in the future if some bag really catches my eyes. Hope this could help others in the future - no harm in asking for partial refund!


That is nice to hear they gave you a partial refund! I have never bought or sold to them due to stories I hear so maybe I will try buying something ….I hope you love the bag!!


----------



## informativeinfo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> That is nice to hear they gave you a partial refund! I have never bought or sold to them due to stories I hear so maybe I will try buying something ….I hope you love the bag!!


Thank you! I wish you the best of luck if you ever do buy or sell with them!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

informativeinfo said:


> Thank you! I wish you the best of luck if you ever do buy or sell with them!


Thank you!!!


----------



## AnnaBrt

I'm italian, and right now I'm in the US for my honeymoon. I've been in LV shops in NY and Las Vegas for now (I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Boston too) and I'm SHOCKED. The prices are so incredibly higher! 600/700 € at least! I'm so sad, I hoped I could find some special pieces or colors I couldn't find in Italy but of course I'm not going to buy anything


----------



## bagsamplified

AnnaBrt said:


> I'm italian, and right now I'm in the US for my honeymoon. I've been in LV shops in NY and Las Vegas for now (I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Boston too) and I'm SHOCKED. The prices are so incredibly higher! 600/700 € at least! I'm so sad, I hoped I could find some special pieces or colors I couldn't find in Italy but of course I'm not going to buy anything


Happy honeymoon! Yes, you should enjoy being from Europe- you guys have the best LV prices in the world!! But,  sometimes North America and parts of Asia get certain colours or designs that Europe doesn't get.  Eg. Europe apparently didn't get Midnight Fuchsia at all in the SS22 womens range! If there's something you want to check about, might be worth asking in the EU Chatting and Stalking thread. Think it'd be mostly certain seasonal pieces that are region specific. The classics seem to be the same everywhere though I'm newer to LV and don't follow the classics. Enjoy your honeymoon! 

Hotstamping would be the main thing that is different in each country.


----------



## bagsamplified

AnnaBrt said:


> I'm italian, and right now I'm in the US for my honeymoon. I've been in LV shops in NY and Las Vegas for now (I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Boston too) and I'm SHOCKED. The prices are so incredibly higher! 600/700 € at least! I'm so sad, I hoped I could find some special pieces or colors I couldn't find in Italy but of course I'm not going to buy anything





			https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/slim-purse-nvprod3580114v/M81354
		


This was something I found in North America that wasn't in my country or Europe. NBA pocket organiser from around June 2022 was also still available, but very rare and sold out elsewhere. And Wapity from ss2022 in sunrise pastel, though that's probably completely gone now. Hope that helps!


----------



## alishsj

Hi everyone! I need some advice. I recently scored a Pochette accessoires in monogram but turned out it has creases in the canvas near the zip in one side (shown in the image attached). The other side is fine. Is this normal? 

I don’t think I can exchange it as the PA is hard to come by  what should I do? Should I keep or return it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

alishsj said:


> Hi everyone! I need some advice. I recently scored a Pochette accessoires in monogram but turned out it has creases in the canvas near the zip in one side (shown in the image attached). The other side is fine. Is this normal?
> 
> I don’t think I can exchange it as the PA is hard to come by  what should I do? Should I keep or return it?
> View attachment 5630761


Does it bother you?
This would bother me personally,  and I would not reach for it if I had it. I personally like my bags to look smooth around the zippers, if that was the intention of the design.


----------



## alishsj

Sunshine mama said:


> Does it bother you?
> This would bother me personally,  and I would not reach for it if I had it. I personally like my bags to look smooth around the zippers, if that was the intention of the design.


Thanks for your reply. Do you know if the creases will go away eventually?


----------



## Sunshine mama

alishsj said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you know if the creases will go away eventually?


I honestly think the wrinkling was caused by the way it was sewn, so I don't think it would come out.
I'm hoping someone else can chime in with more info.

If the wrinkling doesn't smooth out over time,  would it bother you?


----------



## snibor

On 24s, this would make a great stocking stuffer or gift if person has smaller wrist.


----------



## Iamminda

I just saw _two _ladies wearing the Speedy 20 with the orig black jacquard straps at the supermarket!  I wasn’t wearing mine.  Have never seen this bag out in the wild before .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I just saw _two _ladies wearing the Speedy 20 with the orig black jacquard straps at the supermarket! I wasn’t wearing mine. Have never seen this bag out in the wild before .


Hmmmm. Could they have been one of us???


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

AnnaBrt said:


> I'm italian, and right now I'm in the US for my honeymoon. I've been in LV shops in NY and Las Vegas for now (I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Boston too) and I'm SHOCKED. The prices are so incredibly higher! 600/700 € at least! I'm so sad, I hoped I could find some special pieces or colors I couldn't find in Italy but of course I'm not going to buy anything


Umm, you should avoid visiting Canada for the sake of your blood pressure because there is on average 20-35 % markeup  from the US prices to account for the exchange rate. The markets have been fluctuating like crazy especially with drop un the pound.   But enjoy your honeymoon! There are so many other things to celebrate your marriage. Congratulations


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

So, I am just repostingFrom another thread….. thanks @renee_nyc


----------



## Sunshine mama

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> So, I am just repostingFrom another thread….. thanks @renee_nyc
> 
> View attachment 5637900


Confused here!
I thought happiness=handbag!!!


----------



## renee_nyc

Glad this is spreading joy!



blushnbellinlvoe said:


> So, I am just repostingFrom another thread….. thanks @renee_nyc
> 
> View attachment 5637900


----------



## Naminé

From LV's facebook. Looks like it got ran over by a truck.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Naminé said:


> From LV's facebook. Looks like it got ran over by a truck.
> 
> View attachment 5638635


I actually really like this bag. It looks very artsy, as it was intended. I can totally see this paired with an equally edgy look. If only it wasn’t so expensive I would love it as a collector’s piece.


----------



## TokidokiM

Naminé said:


> From LV's facebook. Looks like it got ran over by a truck.
> 
> View attachment 5638635


Reminds me of Balenciagia spring 2023 show


----------



## TangerineKandy

Naminé said:


> From LV's facebook. Looks like it got ran over by a truck.
> 
> View attachment 5638635


Looks like a ripe banana.


----------



## Naminé

*angry Kangaroo sounds*


----------



## Kylie M

I'm not sure where to ask this question. I have an excellent condition Mini Denim Pleaty which I never/rearly use.  I've got a quote from fashionphile (buy out) but my question is... SHOULD I KEEP IT?


----------



## snibor

Kylie M said:


> I'm not sure where to ask this question. I have an excellent condition Mini Denim Pleaty which I never/rearly use.  I've got a quote from fashionphile (buy out) but my question is... SHOULD I KEEP IT?
> 
> View attachment 5646060


Yes!  I bought this bag new when it came out and eventually sold it. I do regret selling.  If you have to ask because you aren’t sure whether you should sell, then you are probably not ready to sell.

Edit..I just realized you said you don’t use.  Could you try using it?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I agree with @snibor , try and use it and then decide if you want to sell…it’s a super cute piece I’ve had bags that I decided to sell but used it and then decided to keep. On the other hand some I’ve decided to sell that I don’t use with no regrets…


----------



## Samatti

Kylie M said:


> I'm not sure where to ask this question. I have an excellent condition Mini Denim Pleaty which I never/rearly use.  I've got a quote from fashionphile (buy out) but my question is... SHOULD I KEEP IT?
> 
> View attachment 5646060


Keep it


----------



## Daria Daen

Hi! I'm going to buy a victorine wallet on Monday, I've got it reserved. as far as I understand it's the last one in stock. does anyone know if this means I'll get the one in the window or I'll get another one which wasn't expose in the window?


----------



## trusianapastore

I’ll be in Paris in less than 3 weeks and I wanted to know if you can make an appointment at Louis Vuitton C-E ??? And if anyone has a Sales Associate contact.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

So I was just told that my SA is requiring a full deposit to order any bag …it didn’t used to be this way..Is this a new policy?


----------



## LVinCali

LVlvoe_bug said:


> So I was just told that my SA is requiring a full deposit to order any bag …it didn’t used to be this way..Is this a new policy?



I ordered a bag in October (one they had in store put on hold) and in November (for an item that launched in early November).  I was sent a payment link for the full amount for both bags.


----------



## brnicutie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> So I was just told that my SA is requiring a full deposit to order any bag …it didn’t used to be this way..Is this a new policy?


I’ve been paying full deposit for at least the last two years.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

brnicutie said:


> I’ve been paying full deposit for at least the last two years.


I never had to with my old SA And with my current SA until she just told me they now require a deposit. I asked what the deposit was and she said full amount. It’s really no different than ordering online at this point….


----------



## brnicutie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I never had to with my old SA And with my current SA until she just told me they now require a deposit. I asked what the deposit was and she said full amount. It’s really no different than ordering online at this point….


At least for hard to find or limited items, you can have your SA stalk it for you. I prefer in store so that I can look over the item before taking it home.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

brnicutie said:


> At least for hard to find or limited items, you can have your SA stalk it for you. I prefer in store so that I can look over the item before taking it home.


I guess maybe I’m bitter now that they have required that. I‘m not near a store so the whole returning thing if I don’t like it seems to be a hassle.


----------



## starlight0229

trusianapastore said:


> I’ll be in Paris in less than 3 weeks and I wanted to know if you can make an appointment at Louis Vuitton C-E ??? And if anyone has a Sales Associate contact.


Champs Elysees does not appear to be accepting appointments, but that does not surprise me due to their volume. I have an appointment scheduled at the Avenue Montaigne maison instead.


----------



## dwtstarz

Hi! This is a long shot but does anyone have a friendly SA who will actually be receptive to new clients? Since my SA left the company two years ago it's been a struggle, and I finally connected with one but she hasn't been helpful with helping me figure out an estimated release date for an item that I want to pre-order. It's hard because I don't live near any boutiques so only get to go to shops when I have time while traveling, which means it's been really hard to make a great connection with someone new.


----------



## BubbaBacon

Hello. I am new here so I apologize in advance if this has been asked and answered already. 
Can someone tell me why LV's retail price on brand new agendas (such as the Paul Notebook cover or the Desk Agenda cover) are lower than a used item on Fashionphile? It is $590 online (LV) vs $700 on Fashionphile. Same with the Desk Agenda which retails for $620 but is $950 on Fashionphile.  Did LV lower their pricing for agendas?


----------



## dwtstarz

BubbaBacon said:


> Hello. I am new here so I apologize in advance if this has been asked and answered already.
> Can someone tell me why LV's retail price on brand new agendas (such as the Paul Notebook cover or the Desk Agenda cover) are lower than a used item on Fashionphile? It is $590 online (LV) vs $700 on Fashionphile. Same with the Desk Agenda which retails for $620 but is $950 on Fashionphile.  Did LV lower their pricing for agendas?


Fashionphile tends to overcharge in my experience, while simultaneously offering the people who sell to them horrendously low offers for their items


----------



## BubbaBacon

dwtstarz said:


> Fashionphile tends to overcharge in my experience, while simultaneously offering the people who sell to them horrendously low offers for their items


I see. Thank you for your response.


----------



## travelbliss

dwtstarz said:


> Hi! This is a long shot but does anyone have a friendly SA who will actually be receptive to new clients? Since my SA left the company two years ago it's been a struggle, and I finally connected with one but she hasn't been helpful with helping me figure out an estimated release date for an item that I want to pre-order. It's hard because I don't live near any boutiques so only get to go to shops when I have time while traveling, which means it's been really hard to make a great connection with someone new.


Go to this link and post your message.  What country/state are you in ?  Someone near your area may be able to help.  






						Louis Vuitton Sales Associates Recommendations
					

Eric B. @ Champs Elysees is wonderful!  Hi Judy, could you share Eric B.'s contact info? I will be Paris in a few weeks and would love to pick out a few pieces. TIA!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## madison55

Im new to LV, planning to buy an alma bb. I just drop by the mall and bought a passport holder recently and was helped by a really sweet CA. Now, im not sure how to proceed when getting my alma bb (Christmas present for myself since im single lol). Do i go to the store and ask for him? I remember they had an ipad the first time I went in so im not sure how that works. Should i text her to let him know ahead? Maybe I should juz order online but i kinda wanna see how it looks on me too since im only 5”2. Sorry if this is a dumb dilemma. Im not a collector by any means, i just get a few pieces here and there as a treat.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

madison55 said:


> Im new to LV, planning to buy an alma bb. I just drop by the mall and bought a passport holder recently and was helped by a really sweet CA. Now, im not sure how to proceed when getting my alma bb (Christmas present for myself since im single lol). Do i go to the store and ask for him? I remember they had an ipad the first time I went in so im not sure how that works. Should i text her to let him know ahead? Maybe I should juz order online but i kinda wanna see how it looks on me too since in only 5”2. Sorry if this is a dumb dilemma. Im not a collector by any means, i just get a few pieces here and there when as a treat.


Definitely NOT a dumb dilemma at all…if you liked the SA you worked with and have their number, maybe text him and set up an appointment letting him know what you are interested in…That way he can set aside time with you and have the item available for you to try on…If you are unsure on the fit, I would go in the store and try on versus ordering online to avoid the hassle of a return if it doesn’t work out..


----------



## brnicutie

madison55 said:


> Im new to LV, planning to buy an alma bb. I just drop by the mall and bought a passport holder recently and was helped by a really sweet CA. Now, im not sure how to proceed when getting my alma bb (Christmas present for myself since im single lol). Do i go to the store and ask for him? I remember they had an ipad the first time I went in so im not sure how that works. Should i text her to let him know ahead? Maybe I should juz order online but i kinda wanna see how it looks on me too since in only 5”2. Sorry if this is a dumb dilemma. Im not a collector by any means, i just get a few pieces here and there when as a treat.


It's not a dumb dilemma and many people have asked the same question. In my experience it really helps to establish a relationship with an SA that you vibe with. They'll stalk all the hard to find items for you and answer all your questions when you text. Also, if you need to a repair or exchange, no problem. I was almost banned last year from buying too many of the same item, so my SA let me know and saved my behind. My account was yellow and he overrode the system for me so that I could buy. The store finally turned my account back to green.


----------



## myeyeonpi

Are certain bags regionally exclusive? I’m looking at the Lockme ever mini which is available in black and Greige in the US, but also appears to be widely available in Rose Trianon in the eastern hemisphere. Does anyone know if it’s common for colors to start in one region and then later go to another?  I’m not sure if this has been asked before, I’m very new to the luxury world and trying to decide on a first purchase!


----------



## brnicutie

myeyeonpi said:


> Are certain bags regionally exclusive? I’m looking at the Lockme ever mini which is available in black and Greige in the US, but also appears to be widely available in Rose Trianon in the eastern hemisphere. Does anyone know if it’s common for colors to start in one region and then later go to another?  I’m not sure if this has been asked before, I’m very new to the luxury world and trying to decide on a first purchase!


Some items and colors are country exclusives. It usually just stays in that country unless they have a lot of overstock, then they’ll open it up worldwide.


----------



## myeyeonpi

brnicutie said:


> Some items and colors are country exclusives. It usually just stays in that country unless they have a lot of overstock, then they’ll open it up worldwide.


 Ah too bad! But thank you for the information. Just my luck to fall for a country exclusive!


----------



## Ghettoe

AnnaBrt said:


> I'm italian, and right now I'm in the US for my honeymoon. I've been in LV shops in NY and Las Vegas for now (I'm going to LA, San Francisco and Boston too) and I'm SHOCKED. The prices are so incredibly higher! 600/700 € at least! I'm so sad, I hoped I could find some special pieces or colors I couldn't find in Italy but of course I'm not going to buy anything



Im in the US and just came back from Madrid and could not believe how much cheaper the prices were. I didn't even go with the intent of buying anything but with A VAT refund, you save literally thousands. I was like, let's finally get that speedy. An empreinte speedy literally came out cheaper than the canvas price in the U.S...


----------



## madison55

Ghettoe said:


> Im in the US and just came back from Madrid and could not believe how much cheaper the prices were. I didn't even go with the intent of buying anything but with A VAT refund, you save literally thousands. I was like, let's finally get that speedy. An empreinte speedy literally came out cheaper than the canvas price in the U.S...


I wish i could travel more. But due to work and family commitments, I can’t. I envy you guys that can get the purses at such great prices with VAT!


----------



## jennieyy

How to reduce the bad smell of my LV purse


----------



## COCOLUVR

jennieyy said:


> How to reduce the bad smell of my LV purse


Charcoal packs while keeping it out in the room for about a couple of weeks. Good luck. I know a certain smell can kill a bag.


----------



## M_Yusof

Hi, may I know whether it is possible for a Menilmontant to have the date code stamp inside its zippered pocket?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

M_Yusof said:


> Hi, may I know whether it is possible for a Menilmontant to have the date code stamp inside its zippered pocket?


I have the pm and it has a leather tan with the date code in the pocket…I don’t think I’ve seen them with the stamp just the leather tab..


----------



## M_Yusof

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the pm and it has a leather tan with the date code in the pocket…I don’t think I’ve seen them with the stamp just the leather tab..


Yes,yes... Yours inside the zippered pocket as well? I've seen videos and pictures of menilmontant MM with the date code inside the pocket in front.


----------



## M_Yusof

M_Yusof said:


> Yes,yes... Yours inside the zippered pocket as well? I've seen videos and pictures of menilmontant MM with the date code inside the pocket in front.


Mine is inside the zippered pocket.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

M_Yusof said:


> Mine is inside the zippered pocket.


No my leather tab is in the right open pocket if the bag is facing you..It is not in the zippered pocket. Where did you buy it?


----------



## M_Yusof

LVlvoe_bug said:


> No my leather tab is in the right open pocket if the bag is facing you..It is not in the zippered pocket. Where did you buy it?


I guess mine is fake as the leather tab is inside the zippered pocket.


----------



## M_Yusof

Someone gave it to me...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

M_Yusof said:


> Someone gave it to me...


Have it authenticated …


----------



## M_Yusof

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have it authenticated …


How do I authenticate it? Going to any LV boutique?


----------



## GypsyLo

M_Yusof said:


> How do I authenticate it? Going to any LV boutique?


The boutiques do not authenticate.


----------



## GypsyLo

BubbaBacon said:


> Hello. I am new here so I apologize in advance if this has been asked and answered already.
> Can someone tell me why LV's retail price on brand new agendas (such as the Paul Notebook cover or the Desk Agenda cover) are lower than a used item on Fashionphile? It is $590 online (LV) vs $700 on Fashionphile. Same with the Desk Agenda which retails for $620 but is $950 on Fashionphile.  Did LV lower their pricing for agendas?


LV never has sales, nor do they lower prices. When you’re buying from the second hand market, they charge whatever they want.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

M_Yusof said:


> How do I authenticate it? Going to any LV boutique?


You can do a search of authentication services..I’m not sure who to recommend..The boutique will not authenticate as @GypsyLo stated..


----------



## roxies_mom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You can do a search of authentication services..I’m not sure who to recommend..The boutique will not authenticate as @GypsyLo stated..


pro authenticators - highly recommended
https://proauthenticators.com/


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

roxies_mom said:


> pro authenticators - highly recommended
> https://proauthenticators.com/


Thank you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Has anyone bought LV from What Goes Around Comes Around and or LV from Shopbop?


----------



## merekat703

What do people recommend for removing makeup from the shawls?


----------



## Loriad

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Has anyone bought LV from What Goes Around Comes Around and or LV from Shopbop?


I have bought LV from What Goes Around Comes Around, in person at Von Maur. I found the prices to be high, but the condition is excellent. Maybe Von Maur has an additional markup? Sales are final, which I'm not crazy about. However, I bought a Gucci from them online and was able to return it.


----------



## Aprilshack

Can someone please tell me in what year the Idylle speedy was launched? I’m looking to buy one on a well known seller of designer items (not eBay!) and the bag I am looking at has inside sp0067. France, June, 2007? I was wondering if that is too early or the right year for one. TIA!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Loriad said:


> I have bought LV from What Goes Around Comes Around, in person at Von Maur. I found the prices to be high, but the condition is excellent. Maybe Von Maur has an additional markup? Sales are final, which I'm not crazy about. However, I bought a Gucci from them online and was able to return it.


Does every location have preloved? I don’t really like buying items that are final sale, makes me nervous in case I change my mind….The shop bop what goes around purchase I am able to return…..


----------



## travelbliss

Aprilshack said:


> Can someone please tell me in what year the Idylle speedy was launched? I’m looking to buy one on a well known seller of designer items (not eBay!) and the bag I am looking at has inside sp0067. France, June, 2007? I was wondering if that is too early or the right year for one. TIA!



Idylle Canvas was launched in 2010.  It looks _*remarkably similar to Mini Lin canvas*_,  (which was an early 2000s version).  Idylle was limited to a few colors.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I did notice that FWRD also is selling preloved including LV..


----------



## Aprilshack

travelbliss said:


> Idylle Canvas was launched in 2010.  It looks _*remarkably similar to Mini Lin canvas*_,  (which was an early 2000s version).  Idylle was limited to a few colors.


Thank you very much! When was the lin speedy launched?


----------



## Jumper

Aprilshack said:


> Can someone please tell me in what year the Idylle speedy was launched? I’m looking to buy one on a well known seller of designer items (not eBay!) and the bag I am looking at has inside sp0067. France, June, 2007? I was wondering if that is too early or the right year for one. TIA!


If it’s the speedy bandouliere 30, it should be Idylle and not mini lin, as bandouliere version of speedy came out from 2010-ish onwards and not earlier. Idylle came out and replaced mini lin. My first speedy bandouliere was Idylle speedy B in 30. It’s 10 years already since I bought mine in 2012. The print fades a little near where the zip is but I love the sparkly golden hardware! I use it rarely now because I’m only keeping it as a momento now. I tend to load far too many stuff in it because of the space.


----------



## Aprilshack

Jumper said:


> If it’s the speedy bandouliere 30, it should be Idylle and not mini lin, as bandouliere version of speedy came out from 2010-ish onwards and not earlier. Idylle came out and replaced mini lin. My first speedy bandouliere was Idylle speedy B in 30. It’s 10 years already since I bought mine in 2012. The print fades a little near where the zip is but I love the sparkly golden hardware! I use it rarely now because I’m only keeping it as a momento now. I tend to load far too many stuff in it because of the space.


It’s not a bandouliere.


----------



## travelbliss

Aprilshack said:


> Thank you very much! When was the lin speedy launched?


*Mini Lin* canvas first appeared in 2002.  No Speedy at that time.  The actual Speedy itself was released under the _*Idylle*_ canvas in 2010.


----------



## Loriad

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Does every location have preloved? I don’t really like buying items that are final sale, makes me nervous in case I change my mind….The shop bop what goes around purchase I am able to return…..


We only have one Von Maur in our area and it is all preloved. I also don't like buying final sale!


----------



## Aprilshack

travelbliss said:


> *Mini Lin* canvas first appeared in 2002.  No Speedy at that time.  The actual Speedy itself was released under the _*Idylle*_ canvas in 2010.


Even though it’s speedy shaped, wasn’t officially called a speedy?


----------



## brnicutie

M_Yusof said:


> How do I authenticate it? Going to any LV boutique?


Take it into LV and say that you want a repair to change out the vachetta or hardware. See if they'll quote you a price. If the bag is fake they'll tell you that it isn't one of their products. If they do give you a quote that means that the bag is authentic. You can at that point say that you weren't expecting the repair to be that much and decline the service.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Aprilshack said:


> Can someone please tell me in what year the Idylle speedy was launched? I’m looking to buy one on a well known seller of designer items (not eBay!) and the bag I am looking at has inside sp0067. France, June, 2007? I was wondering if that is too early or the right year for one. TIA!


There were two releases of the classic speedy in mini Lin in that year so the manufacture date of June 2007 sounds reasonable. The dune and ebene were released first 2006-2007. The white striped and pink striped, both croisettes, were the cruise offerings for 2007-2008. I am not sure how many production runs but the time frame you listed is about right.
However, the speedy 30 Bandouliere in idylle was for cruise 2010 and came in three colours: sepia, fusain, encre.


----------



## Aprilshack

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> There were two releases of the classic speedy in mini Lin in that year so the manufacture date of June 2007 sounds reasonable. The dune and ebene were released first 2006-2007. The white striped and pink striped, both croisettes, were the cruise offerings for 2007-2008. I am not sure how many production runs but the time frame you listed is about right.
> However, the speedy 30 Bandouliere in idylle was for cruise 2010 and came in three colours: sepia, fusain, encre.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aprilshack

What do people use on the handles and tabs of their ebenes to fill in the colour, if you do that with your bags? Tia.


----------



## Janne.gray35

M_Yusof said:


> Is this bag real


----------



## muggles

Purchased a bag from Vestiaire Collective. Not on purpose had a Tradesy credit.
Bought a Neonoe from Rebag, figured they were safe! Purchased online 12/14, now date has changed to say 12/17. Also, strange enough price has dropped from 2555.00 to 2465.00. Not reflected in my payment! No chat function for Vestiaire or Rebag. No idea as to whether it will ship or whether in the end they cancel?


----------



## TomBentley94

Hey LV family, I went on a small LV shopping spree in Cannes. Here is a video I made on what I bought...


----------



## Aprilshack

muggles said:


> Purchased a bag from Vestiaire Collective. Not on purpose had a Tradesy credit.
> Bought a Neonoe from Rebag, figured they were safe! Purchased online 12/14, now date has changed to say 12/17. Also, strange enough price has dropped from 2555.00 to 2465.00. Not reflected in my payment! No chat function for Vestiaire or Rebag. No idea as to whether it will ship or whether in the end they cancel?


If you go into the me section on VC (on the app at least) there is a chat function in there.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Has anyone heard of upcoming price increases?  I’m not trying to start the rumor mill.  I’m interested in a bag but I want to hold off purchasing it until sometime in January, after all my Christmas bills have been paid.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Cool Breeze said:


> Has anyone heard of upcoming price increases?  I’m not trying to start the rumor mill.  I’m interested in a bag but I want to hold off purchasing it until sometime in January, after all my Christmas bills have been paid.  Thanks for any info.


I want to know as well. I’m thinking of falling victim to a mini Pochette. I was so dumb not to buy one two years ago


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Love_N_Lune said:


> I want to know as well. I’m thinking of falling victim to a mini Pochette. I was so dumb not to buy one two years ago


The mini pochette is great, and don't be so hard on yourself. I don't think any of us thought the prices would be as insane as they are now. But if I had to guess(don't quote me), there will be another price increase next year, probably February. So if you are serious about getting one, get it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Grande Latte

PrayersandPurses said:


> The mini pochette is great, and don't be so hard on yourself. I don't think any of us thought the prices would be as insane as they are now. But if I had to guess(don't quote me), there will be another price increase next year, probably February. So if you are serious about getting one, get it sooner rather than later.


I think so too. February. Glad I already ordered a limited edition Kusama piece. I think I'm done for 2023 and many years after that.


----------



## Monetskie

Please help, I think I got scammed. I just picked up the speedy 30B. And just realized when I got home that it looks like fake. The seller posted a different photos from the actual bag. When I messaged her, she accused me of switching the bag. I bought it from Karrot site and I paid her $350 CAD.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monetskie said:


> Please help, I think I got scammed. I just picked up the speedy 30B. And just realized when I got home that it looks like fake. The seller posted a different photos from the actual bag. When I messaged her, she accused me of switching the bag. I bought it from Karrot site and I paid her $350 CAD.


Can you get your money back? Can you prove she posted different pics than the bag you got? I’m not familiar with Karrot?


----------



## Monetskie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Can you get your money back? Can you prove she posted different pics than the bag you got? I’m not familiar with Karrot?


She doesn’t want to give my money back! Can anyone authenticate the bag maybe I was wrong.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Monetskie said:


> She doesn’t want to give my money back! Can anyone authenticate the bag maybe I was wrong.


Hi I am from Canada and have never heard of this Karrot. I also would be worried if your bag is authentic. I believe it is illegal to sell counterfeit products in Canada? I truly hope it is authentic.


----------



## Aprilshack

Is the mini Lin the same size  as a speedy 25 or 30? I’m going to need to get a bag organiser and was wondering if it’s the same size as either one? Would I need to buy an 25 or 30 sized organiser? Tia.


----------



## Monetskie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi I am from Canada and have never heard of this Karrot. I also would be worried if your bag is authentic. I believe it is illegal to sell counterfeit products in Canada? I truly hope it is authentic.



Karrot is new, it’s more local. I hope it’s authentic. The seller was nasty on me and not refunding my money back. She even threatened me that if I go to her place, she will call a police.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Monetskie said:


> Karrot is new, it’s more local. I hope it’s authentic. The seller was nasty on me and not refunding my money back. She even threatened me that if I go to her place, she will call a police.


What? Omg that’s terrible. Well if she sold you a counterfeit product you should call the police on her. The fact that she is not willing to refund you makes me very suspicious.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monetskie said:


> Karrot is new, it’s more local. I hope it’s authentic. The seller was nasty on me and not refunding my money back. She even threatened me that if I go to her place, she will call a police.


You will need to use a professional authenticating service . @roxies_mom suggested pro authenticators or you can do a search for another company ….get it authenticated and if declared fake then tell her you’ll file a police report for selling a fake item if you don't Get your money back…


----------



## Monetskie

PrayersandPurses said:


> What? Omg that’s terrible. Well if she sold you a counterfeit product you should call the police on her. The fact that she is not willing to refund you makes me very suspicious





LVlvoe_bug said:


> You will need to use a professional authenticating service . @roxies_mom suggested pro authenticators or you can do a search for another company ….get it authenticated and if declared fake then tell her you’ll file a police report for selling a fake item if you don't Get your money back…


Is there any other Authenticator you can suggest?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Monetskie said:


> Is there any other Authenticator you can suggest?


The legit consignment store in Toronto uses Entrupy or bababei. Not sure if my spelling of these is correct.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monetskie said:


> Is there any other Authenticator you can suggest?


I’m sorry, I don’t know any. I would definitely get this bag authenticated!


----------



## muggles

Merry Christmas to all! ❤️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Thank you @muggles.Wishing everyone a Blessed Christmas filled with peace & joy. And hoping 2023 brings good health, happiness, prosperity & peace.


----------

